# MTB Reutlingen/Tübingen - Teil 2



## alböhi (2. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## alböhi (2. Dezember 2009)

hallo freunde der berge und des geländes,

MTB-Treff Tübingen: Freitag 18.00 Neckarbrücke/Touristinfo
Schönbuchrunde/2h +-? und Einkehr zum Schluss*?* 

happy trails und kommet zahlreich
gruss andreas







danke für das motto an monsterQtreiber[/QUOTE]tschüss winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Dezember 2009)

Jemand Lust auf nen gemütlichen Nightride morgen abend?


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Dezember 2009)

Das muss man erst mal schaffen, 3 Einträge in der exakt gleichen Uhrzeit


----------



## loretto6 (2. Dezember 2009)

Am Freitag habe ich leider keine Zeit wg Arbeit. Aber morgen hätte ich schon Lust.


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Dezember 2009)

super, ich kann Freitag leider auch nicht.
Ich muss morgen in RT bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten, ich packs MTB heute abend gleich ins Auto dann kann ich nach der Arbeit direkt los.
Ab wann gehts bei dir?


----------



## loretto6 (2. Dezember 2009)

Kann ich derzeit leider noch nicht ganz genau sagen. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich morgen zeitig rauskomme. Wie wär´s mit 18:30?


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Dezember 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Kann ich derzeit leider noch nicht ganz genau sagen. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich morgen zeitig rauskomme. Wie wär´s mit 18:30?


 
Ja super, wenns später wird ists auch kein Problem, gib mir nur bitte rechtzeitig bescheid.
Treffpunkt Touri Info?


----------



## loretto6 (2. Dezember 2009)

Jupp!


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. Dezember 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Kann ich derzeit leider noch nicht ganz genau sagen. Aber ich hoffe, dass ich morgen zeitig rauskomme. Wie wär´s mit 18:30?


 
Können wir auf 19.00 Uhr verschieben? 18.30 Uhr wird etwas knapp bei mir


----------



## loretto6 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ist in Ordnung - 19 Uhr Tourist-Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauwild (3. Dezember 2009)

...


----------



## toddel1 (3. Dezember 2009)

@all
heute 19:00 Touri-Info TÜ Nightride.
Andreas, vielleicht findest Du ja meine Lampe wieder???

Vorschau 2010:
DJT und meine Wenigkeit planen einen mehrtägigen Event in 2010: 
Ziel ist Lenzerheide(CH) und Umgebung.
Anspruch: Hochalpines Trailsurfen und Spaß, Spaß, Spaaaaaß!!!
Für Anregungen und Teilnahmebekundungen sind wir immer offen!
Grüßle
Toddel



blauwild schrieb:


> vielleicht komme ich auch noch... je nach dem wie lang ich noch zu arbeiten habe... also wenn ich da bin, dann bin ich da, wenn nicht dann nicht...
> 
> hoffentlich bis dann...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Dezember 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @all
> heute 19:00 Touri-Info TÜ Nightride.
> Andreas, vielleicht findest Du ja meine Lampe wieder???
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr einen (im Vergleich zu euch ) Fahrtechniklegastheniker mitnehmt....


----------



## aka (3. Dezember 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Vorschau 2010:
> DJT und meine Wenigkeit planen einen mehrtägigen Event in 2010:
> Ziel ist Lenzerheide(CH) und Umgebung.
> Anspruch: Hochalpines Trailsurfen und Spaß, Spaß, Spaaaaaß!!!
> Für Anregungen und Teilnahmebekundungen sind wir immer offen!


Hoert sich interessant an!


----------



## alböhi (3. Dezember 2009)

high folks,

ich biete für 2010 eine private alpenüberquerung zum selbstkostenpreis an.

eine woche incl. rücktransport.

ein erfahrener kollege von mir wird die tour ausarbeiten und uns guiden.
wir sind dann quasi die produkttester für Alböhi Radreisen.

bei interesse bitte pn.

open trails - gruss andreas

@ jürgen : lenzer heidi - aber doch nicht ohne den öhi


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Dezember 2009)

Lenzerheide mit Jürgen und Hebbe, Alpenüberquerung mit Andreas...
2010 wird ein gutes Jahr!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (4. Dezember 2009)

da fehlt nur noch " finale im oktober " mit mark


----------



## toddel1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Jau, wird n geiles Jahr!
Unsere Planungen für Lenzerheide werden Mitte Dez. anlaufen. Wenn die engeren Punkte geklärt sind und der Termin gefasst ist machen wir ne Teilnehmerliste auf. Es wird nichts kommerzielles, jeder weiß wie wir fahren, also auf eigenes Risiko.
Alböhi hat so ´n tollen Spruch drauf: "Wir lassen keinen aufm Berg zurück!"
In diesem Sinne!

@oli
Klar kannste mitfahren, mußt halt Versetzten noch üben, oder wir nehmen noch n paar Laufradsätze extra mit!  

Hört sich auch gut an, Mark bist Du schon in Planung?:

*"Reutlingen rockt around the rock - Finale in Finale"* 

Man liest sich, oder sieht sich on Trail!
Toddel



alböhi schrieb:


> da fehlt nur noch " finale im oktober " mit mark


----------



## britta-ox (4. Dezember 2009)

Au man, ich glaub ich muss für nächstes Jahr sämtliche Jobs kündigen und meinen Kindern ne Ersatzmutter suchen^^

Wenn ich das terminlich unterkrieg, wär ich auch gern dabei.


----------



## toddel1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*Lenzerheide 2010:* So, nun noch mal zum Mitschreiben.

Ich sammle bislang mal die positiven Kommentare und Bescheide und lege eine Liste der potentiellen Teilnehmer der Lenzerheide-Tour an. Bitte nicht im Forum posten, sonst wird dieser Thread noch zehnmal geteilt und meine Verlinkungen somit hinfällig.
Also PN an mich (Toddel) oder Hebbe (DJT), darin die Angaben des Namens, Nikname, Mobil-Nr. und Standort. (Datenschutz ist gebongt!). An diese werden dann PN gesandt, wenn die näheren Tourdaten geklärt sind.
Nochwas: Nützliche Infos und Hinweise werden gerne entgegengenommen.
CU on Trail
Toddel




britta-ox schrieb:


> Au man, ich glaub ich muss für nächstes Jahr sämtliche Jobs kündigen und meinen Kindern ne Ersatzmutter suchen^^
> 
> Wenn ich das terminlich unterkrieg, wär ich auch gern dabei.


----------



## vale-feil (4. Dezember 2009)

Wer ist jetzt heute Abend dabei? Hätte Lust


----------



## toddel1 (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dabei.
Gestern an der Wurmlinger Kapelle wars bischen feucht, heute sollts besser werden -> länger, höher, weiter?
Toddel


----------



## alböhi (6. Dezember 2009)

moin folks,

für kurzentschlossene - wer hat heut noch lust und zeit?

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Dezember 2009)

Für ganz Kurzentschlossene:
Start um 12:30 Uhr in RT-Degerschlacht (bei Metzgerei Trost) zu `ner maximal zweistündigen Tour im Schönbuch. Auf Wunsch Zustiegsmöglichkeit um 12:45 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt (dann aber vorher bitte anmelden). 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Dezember 2009)

Soviel naß muß sein!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Dezember 2009)

Heute Night-Ride? 
19:45 Uhr? 
Start in RT, TÜ oder K´furt?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (9. Dezember 2009)

Hi Mark,
ich wär dabei 
Abfahrtsort is mir egal.


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Dezember 2009)

Dann treffen wir uns um 19:45 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (9. Dezember 2009)

ok, bis dann


----------



## Bube (9. Dezember 2009)

Neues zum Jahresabschluß:

Jahresabschlusstour


----------



## loretto6 (11. Dezember 2009)

Wie sieht es heute aus, fährt jemand mit?


----------



## aka (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich kann leider nicht - arbeite bis spät in die Nacht.


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Dezember 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nicht - arbeite bis spät in die Nacht.



...und Regina und ich sind schon am Mittwoch dreckig geworden. Daher fahr´ ich heute zur Abwechslung mal lieber bei Tageslicht (und vermutlich im Regen) auf der Straße.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (11. Dezember 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es heute aus, fährt jemand mit?


 
Bei mir klappts heut leider auch nicht.


----------



## alböhi (11. Dezember 2009)

und wer fährt am sonntag vormittag mit mir ?
wegepflegetour am neckar.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (12. Dezember 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> und wer fährt am sonntag vormittag mit mir ?
> wegepflegetour am neckar.
> 
> gruss andreas



Wann willst du denn los?


----------



## BikerRT (12. Dezember 2009)

Bei diesem Sch***-Wetter werde ich wohl eher einen Besuch auf dem Tü-Weihnachtsmarkt machen.


----------



## alböhi (12. Dezember 2009)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn los?



ich komm dir entgegen. um 10.30 oben in einsiedel?


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr heut abend noch nach Ulm, da wirds vermutlich sehr früh bis ich wieder da bin. 10.30 Uhr werd ich glaub nicht schaffen, ging auch ne Stunde später?


----------



## BikerRT (12. Dezember 2009)

Wann gehts morgen wo los? ich wäre evtl. doch dabei. Und wie lange wird die Tour dauern? Ich muss um 13Uhr wieder zu hause sein in Reutlingen-Betzingen


----------



## alböhi (12. Dezember 2009)

gebongt. um 11.30 oben in einsiedel.
ich starte bei mir um 10.30 und fahr noch
´n paar hotspots am neckar und dann vom
epplesee hoch.
jan? du kannst ja in pliezhsn aussteigen, 
dann bist auch um 13 uhr in betzingen.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (13. Dezember 2009)

Gut, bis dann.


----------



## BikerRT (13. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, bei mir wird wohl nix draus, hab voll verschlafen und bin eben erst aufgewacht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß.


----------



## alböhi (13. Dezember 2009)

so gut wie der heutige tag anfing ging es dann auch schön im buch weiter.
30 cm tiefe schlammlöcher haben ihre spuren hinterlassen.

@ micha und nora habt ihr das schneegestöber auf dem heimweg auch noch erlebt? irre - so mag ich´s. glück g´habt - mein schutzblech hab ich an der keltenschanze wieder gefunden.

cia dann bis zur nächsten begegnung grüsse vom öhi


----------



## Adrian RT (14. Dezember 2009)

Wer würde mitkommen auf einen Nightride am Dienstag 15.12. Start ca. 19.00 Uhr RT (Hardys - Bauhaus)?

Gruss

Adrian

- Da bisher keine Zusagen, heute doch nicht


----------



## Sommersprosse (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollt mir jetzt auf den Winter hin noch Spikereifen kaufen (ja bin spät dran ich weiss ) und hab wie immer keine Ahnung. Meine Vorgehensweise ist normal:
Produkt googeln, 
Informationsmaterial motiviert lesen, 
kein Wort verstehen,
weniger motiviert weiterlesen,
mich langweilen weil ich immer noch nichts versteh,
Infomaterial frustriert wegklicken
irgendwas überstürzt kaufen das hübsch aussieht 

Da bei dieser Vorgehensweise manchmal, man mag es kaum glauben, doch der ein oder andere Fehlkauf entsteht wollt ich mal nachfragen ob ihr mir ein paar Tipps hättet worauf ich achten, oder was ich in gar keinem Fall kaufen soll.

Wär über ein paar Tipps sehr dankbar!!!!!

LG 
Gina


----------



## damage0099 (16. Dezember 2009)

also den hier kann ich empfehlen, fährt mein Kumpel:
http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=11402

der Vorgänger ist billiger + schwerer.


----------



## britta-ox (16. Dezember 2009)

damage0099 schrieb:


> also den hier kann ich empfehlen, fährt mein Kumpel:
> http://www.actionsports.de/product_info.php?refID=froogle&products_id=11402
> 
> der Vorgänger ist billiger + schwerer.


Den Vorgänger bzw. die Drahtversion fahr ich auch und kann zustimmen. Der hält selbst auf purem Glatteis!
Dass er schwerer ist find ich im Winter kein Problem, da fährt man ja auch keine Riesentouren. Und er ist erheblich billiger...

http://www.next-level-shop.de/produ...eifen-Schwalbe-Ice-Spiker-26-Drahtreifen.html


----------



## plusminus (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe den Vorgänger soeben montiert. Habe allerdings nie nen anderen gefahren - zwecks Vergleich.
Ein Reifen wiegt gut ein Kilo, Rollwiderstandszunahme ist deutlich spürbar. Dafür hat man wirklich gute Kontrolle übers Rad auch wenns richtig eisig wird von unten. Fahre ihn seit 3 Jahren und habe noch keinen Metallstift verloren. Laufleistung 1500 bis 2000km (??)
Empfehle Dir aus den Gründen des Gewichts und Rollwiderstands den faltbaren Ice Spiker Pro. Die 20 Euro mehr pro Reifen klingen zwar viel, aber Spikereifen kauft man meist ohnehin nur einmal.
Beim Actionsports zahlst gerade ab 50 Euro keine Versandkosten - einfach dem Link von damage folgen.

+-

PS: Die Drahtversion kostet bei HS 35 Euro das Stück!


----------



## aka (16. Dezember 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Den Vorgänger bzw. die Drahtversion fahr ich auch und kann zustimmen. Der hält selbst auf purem Glatteis!
> Dass er schwerer ist find ich im Winter kein Problem, da fährt man ja auch keine Riesentouren. Und er ist erheblich billiger...


Kann ich bestaetigen. Fahre auch den 'alten' und bin recht zufrieden.


----------



## loretto6 (16. Dezember 2009)

Meist reicht auch ein Spikereifen auf dem Vorderrad. Im Wald gibt es normalerweise auch nicht so viele Glatteisbereiche. Ich find Spikes wichtig, wenn man zur Arbeit fahren muss. Auf Trails brauch ich sie eher selten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (16. Dezember 2009)

---


----------



## damage0099 (16. Dezember 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Meist reicht auch ein Spikereifen auf dem Vorderrad. Im Wald gibt es normalerweise auch nicht so viele Glatteisbereiche. Ich find Spikes wichtig, wenn man zur Arbeit fahren muss. Auf Trails brauch ich sie eher selten.



das sehe ich genau so.
Komme gerade heim, hinweg: NN/RoRo 2.1 tubeless, rückweg Spike Pro vorne, Spike_alt_3Winter_gefahren_immernochgut hinten.
Unterschied wie Tag + Nacht.

Bin noch ein Stück gefrorenen Asphaltweg (Arbeitsweg) gefahren, der spiegelglatt ist und fast ausschließlich auf ner Länge von 500m pures Eis hat.

Fahren wie auf Schienen.

Jedoch: Rollwiderstand ohne Ende.

Würde auf jeden Fall zu der neueren, leichteren Variante raten.

Wobei das Mehrgewicht gut für Kraft / Kondition ist  

Wie Loretto oben schon sagt: Mein Kaufhauptgrund sind die ersten 4 km zum schaffen auf teils Eisschichten + gefrorenen vereisten Waldautobahnen.


----------



## blauwild (16. Dezember 2009)

...


----------



## damage0099 (16. Dezember 2009)

ob das lange hält.
Dann lieber die Drahtversion vom IceSpiker, anstatt den guten Reifen so zu verunstalten.


----------



## plusminus (16. Dezember 2009)

blauwild schrieb:


> f
> hat sich hier schonmal jemand die mühe gemacht und irgendwelche erfahrungen damit gesammelt??!



Also der Andi hat sich mit sowas ähnlichem schonmal ziemlich viele Platten eingesammelt. Aber warten wir am besten seinen Kommentar ab.

Habe gerade noch kurz nach Nokian Spikereifen gesurft, aber die sind irgendwie auch nicht billiger geworden.

Gute Nacht.
+-


----------



## aka (17. Dezember 2009)

blauwild schrieb:


> für selbstbau spikereifen hab ich folgendes gefunden:
> http://www.mtb-biking.de/reifen/spikes/spikes.htm
> 
> hat sich hier schonmal jemand die mühe gemacht und irgendwelche erfahrungen damit gesammelt??!
> ...




Zum Bauen nahm ich einfach:

2 alte Maentel
eine ganze Menge Blechschrauben (~200)
ein Stueck Gurtgewebe
viel Klebeband
Werkzeug: Ahle, Schraubendreher (Akkuschrauber hilft, Blasen zu vermeiden), kleine Flex zum Kappen der Schrauben

Ich bin so vorgegangen: 
Knubbel vom Reifen durchstechen, Schraube reindrehen. Ich war bestimmt stundenlang am Schrauben bis die alle eingedreht waren und hatte hinterher eine Hammerblase in der Handflaeche vom Schraubendreher -> Akkuschrauber nehmen.

Zur Verteilung: am VR nicht mit Schrauben sparen, am HR tuns recht wenige!

Dann die Schrauben knapp ueber dem Reifenknubbel mit der Flex kuerzen. Mit der Zange kann man das vergessen, es sei denn man heisst Herkules. Also die Schrauben sollten max. 1mm rausstehen.

Insgesamt dauert der Selbstbau doch ganz schoen lange. 

Anschliessend kommt der entscheidende Teil, die Montage.
Arbeitshandschuhe zum Montieren nehmen, sonst holt man sich Wundmale an den Haenden (und das gehoert eher in die Oster- als in die Vorweihnachtszeit)! Meine haende jedenfalls waren hinterher gut gepierct, entsprach dem Muster der Schrauben in der Karkasse.
Gewebegurt einlegen und darauf achten, dass alle Schraubenkoepfe gut bedeckt sind. Dann versuchen, das Gewebe mit Klebeband so gut wie moeglich zu fixieren und auch den Gurt gut mit Klebeband bedecken. Loest sich bzw. verrutscht eh beim Aufpumpen, aber besser als nix.
Dann den Reifen moniteren und sich ueber Hammergripp auf Eis freuen.



blauwild schrieb:


> => wie lange dauerts bis zum ersten Platten?!
> => wie ist Rollwiderstand und Gewicht??!
> hab mir überlegt ob ich das mal ausprobieren soll...



Ich bin mit meinen Reifen mehrere Wochen lang (sicher ca. 8 Wochen) ohne Probleme gefahren - in dem Winter gabs Hammer Eis im Wald und die Reifen haben gut funktioniert.
Dann im Winter drauf hatte ich auf meiner ersten Spike Tour bei deutlich unter -5 Grad drei Platten, lag' sicher daran, dass das Klebeband durch die Lagerung risse hatte bzw. dass der Gurt beim Montieren verrutscht war. Haette ich wohl in den Griff bekommen, da hab' ich mir aber dann kommerzielle Spikereifen gekauft. 
Vom Gripp her fand ich meine besser, Rollwiderstand war mir wurscht.

Ein anderer Selbstbauer hat das Problem mit den Schraubenkoepfen dadurch umgangen, indem er im Reifen einfach einen zweiten, kleineren Mantel eingelegt hat hat, so was in der Art Ritchey Tom Slick


----------



## Sommersprosse (17. Dezember 2009)

Super, danke für die vielen Tipps, das erspart mir die sonst übliche Prozedur 

Fährt Freitag abend jmd ab Tübingen? Wenn ich meine Schaltung bis dahin wieder in Gang bekomme (Probleme mit dem Umwerfer) wär ich dabei.


----------



## loretto6 (17. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde gerne fahren. Ideale Bedingungen zur Zeit!


----------



## Bube (17. Dezember 2009)

Für Aka:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqkZlV2Psu8"]YouTube- Riding the Tandem Unicycle[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Dezember 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne fahren. *Ideale Bedingungen* zur Zeit!



In Sibirien aufgewachsen?


----------



## britta-ox (18. Dezember 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> In Sibirien aufgewachsen?


Oli, Mann kann einem an Erfahrung 10 Jahre reicherem Mann unbedenklich Glauben schenken^^

Die Waffe: Skihosen und Skiunterwäsche und vielleicht aufhören, bevor die Zehen einfrieren^^
 Quer durch den ungespurten Schnee und du schwitzt im Winter mehr als im Sommer!


----------



## aka (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube was loretto6 meinte war, daß das derzeit nicht mehr passiert:






@Bube: schaut sehr schwierig aus zu fahren. Generell habe ich vor EinradfahrerInnen sehr viel Respekt, z.b.:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIvrPY-jIwE"]YouTube- Extreme Einrad-Abfahrt Zugspitze[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hZzYg9YlMo"]YouTube- Kris Holm - Extreme Unicycling[/ame]


----------



## toddel1 (18. Dezember 2009)

@Bube und aka

Ist ja eigentlich viel einfacher auf´m Geländer nur ein einziges Rad zu platzieren als sich um Vorder- *und* Hinterrad kümmern zu müssen! 
Aber auf Aka´s Auto hätte die Einrad-Tandem-Konstruktion entschieden mehr Platz.

@all
Hab mich gestern mit DJT getroffen und erste Planungsergebnisse ausgetauscht. Wir werden die möglichen Termine für die "Lenzerheidi-Toddel-Tour" per PN eingrenzen. 
DJT übernimmt die Ulmer/Kemptener Fraktion, ich die Balinger/Stuttgarter/RT-TÜ/Nürtinger Fraktion. Also Anfragen per PN jeweils an die genannten Initiatoren oder Infos beim jeweiligen Biketreff.

@Britta
Du darfst selbstverständlich einen von uns raussuchen, schließlich bist Du von Nordafrika bis Spitzbergen überall zu Hause! 

Zu den Spikes-Reifen Konstruktionen hab ich auch mal vor 30 Jahren gebastelt (Oh Gott, ist das wirklich schon soooo lange her?):
Reißnägel durch den äußeren Reifen gestochen (klar - von innen nach außen),
und die Konstruktion (mittels Bauhandschuhen) über einen vorhandenen Mantel (relativ flaches Profil) geschoben, 
dann alles zusammen auf die Felge (mit Schlauch) gezogen.
Arbeitszeit: Spiken ca. 30 min, Aufziehen ca. 20 min.
Einschränkungen: Drei Reifenheber aus Stahl verwenden, nur mit Stahlfelgen montierbar.
Gewinn: billig, hält ca. 2 Monate (bin täglich 8 km zur Schule), geringer Rollwiederstand, braucht nur geringen Reifendruck.


Ach noch was, - bin heut abend in TÜ dabei. 

Grüßle
Toddel
[/url]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hZzYg9YlMo"]YouTube- Kris Holm - Extreme Unicycling[/ame][/QUOTE]


----------



## loretto6 (18. Dezember 2009)

@ Oli: Bist du jetzt Meschugge oder nicht? Natürlich ist es plemplem, bei den Temperaturen Rad zu fahren, aber es macht trotzdem Spaß!

Ideale Bedingungen: alle Trails trocken, Boden ist griffig - man muss sich halt warm anziehen.


----------



## britta-ox (18. Dezember 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @Britta
> Du darfst selbstverständlich einen von uns raussuchen, ...



Uii, solche Angebote bekommt man auch nicht alle Tage^^



PS. Wenn du meiner Kontaktadresse in Tü schreibst und der Hebbe an ox, hab ich euch beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (18. Dezember 2009)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne fahren. Ideale Bedingungen zur Zeit!



So, Schaltung tut wieder, bin heut abend also dabei.


----------



## loretto6 (18. Dezember 2009)

Fein - zieh Dich warm an!


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem ich neulich die Ixon IQ an dieser Stelle (als Kombination mit `ner Fenix) gelobt hab´, muß ich Euch nun fairerweise auch mitteilen, daß sich mein Eindruck von dieser Lampe gestern im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes schlagartig verschlechtert hat.
Dagegen kann ich weiterhin empfehlen, Knie- und Ellenbogenschützer zu tragen, denn beides konnt´ ich bei dieser Aktion erfolgreich einsetzen. 
@Christoph: Mit Deinen Bedenken, `ne lange Hose ÜBER den Knieschützern zu tragen, hattest Du nicht ganz unrecht.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## toddel1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hey Mark,
fährst Du tatsächlich noch mit kurzen Hosen bei der Kälte?
Hatte Dich und Doro gestern abend vermisst, es waren nur lächerliche -7 Grad und die Trails trocken.
Der Matsch der vergangenen Tage brach unter den Pneus krachend weg
Grüssle Toddel

 Mit Deinen Bedenken, `ne lange Hose ÜBER den Knieschützern zu tragen, hattest Du nicht ganz unrecht.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Dezember 2009)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Hey Mark,
> fährst Du tatsächlich noch mit kurzen Hosen bei der Kälte?
> Hatte Dich und Doro gestern abend vermisst, es waren nur lächerliche -7 Grad und die Trails trocken.
> Der Matsch der vergangenen Tage brach unter den Pneus krachend weg
> Grüssle Toddel



In diesem "Fall" bin ich mit langer Hose gefahren. Meine andere Variante bei Kälte: Ein bis zwei lange Lycra-Hosen und darüber `ne kurze Hose + Knie-Schienbeinschützer.
Für zwei Stunden Fahrtechniktraining "vor der Haustür" fand ich´s gestern warm genug, aber `ne drei- bis vierstündige Tour ist mir bei Temperaturen von deutlich unter 0°C zu heftig.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Dezember 2009)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Für zwei Stunden Fahrtechniktraining "vor der Haustür" fand ich´s gestern warm genug, aber `ne drei- bis vierstündige Tour ist mir bei Temperaturen von deutlich unter 0°C zu heftig.



Solange warn wir ja gar nicht unterwegs, ca. 2,5 Stunden. War ne richtig coole Runde gestern!!!!! Und mit 6 Lagen Trikot`s, Nierengurt und Bergstiefeln kams mir gar nicht so kalt vor 

Fährt jmd heut oder morgen noch ne Runde?


----------



## BikerRT (19. Dezember 2009)

Falls unser Besuch heute wetterbedingt nicht kommt, habe ich morgen Zeit und würde auch gerne ne Runde ab Reutlingen im Schnee drehen, solange es Schnee hat, soll ja Montag schon wieder Tauwetter einsetzen.


----------



## alböhi (19. Dezember 2009)

morgen fahr ich auch mit. wann soll´nmer los.

eine rund wedeln auf der alb  

wer kennt ´ne schöne wiese bergab ?

gruss andreas

@ wintersprosse : nierengurt und bergstiefel??? wo hast denn das her


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Dezember 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> morgen fahr ich auch mit. wann soll´nmer los.
> 
> eine rund wedeln auf der alb
> 
> ...



Nenn es Eingebung 
Starpunkt ist mir egal, ich sollt halt um spätestens 17.00 Uhr wieder in Dettenhausen sein.


----------



## alböhi (19. Dezember 2009)

schön - start um 11 uhr bei mir.

mein vorschlag: über´s käpfle ( alteburg ) zum stöffelberg und barmkapf oder direkt zur breitenbachquelle und wieder heim.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Dezember 2009)

ok, aber vllt. treffen wir uns bei Hardy`s, falls noch jmd mitkommen möcht der nicht weiss wo du wohnst.


----------



## alböhi (19. Dezember 2009)

bei mir muss ich wenigstens nicht frieren, wenn ich auf nachzügler warte, verschlafen kann ich dann auch nicht, ausserdem wohnt adrian direkt gegenüber, für mark liegt´s auf der strecke, es gibt parkmöglichkeiten für auswärtige, manchmal auch ´ne nudelparty nach der tour und wenn niemand kommt kann ich faulenzen und mir den tristen weg in´d stadt runter sparen.
das ist doch für mich der beste treffpunkt auf erden am fusse der alb 

gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Dezember 2009)

Das ist ja schön, dass der Treffpunkt so unglaublich geschickt für dich ist 
Na denn
*
Sonntag 11.00 Uhr beim alböhi*


----------



## BikerRT (19. Dezember 2009)

@alböhi:

Also ich bin dabei, muss nur noch wissen wo du wohnst. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## plusminus (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi ihr verwehten äh verwegenen Winterbiker.
Gern würd ich mich Euch morgen anschließen aber der Weg ist dann doch etwas weit. Ich hoffe ihr entkommt den -10 bis -14°C die wir heute hatten. Sowas hab ich noch net erlebt aufm Rad......
Viel Spaß und wärmere Temperaturen wünsch ich Euch!
+-


----------



## loretto6 (19. Dezember 2009)

Am Freitag fand ich´s auch nicht kalt auf der Tour. Heute hatte es fast nochmal 10 Grad weniger und da war ich schon sehr froh, wenn´s berghoch und nicht begab ging. Und noch froher war ich, als ich wieder daheim war, um aufzutauen. Meine Finger und Zehen waren schon ein bisschen angefroren.


----------



## beat (19. Dezember 2009)

@Öhi: Würde ja gerne auch teilnehmen, zumal ich mit dir noch was bequatschen wollte! 

Leider nur könnte ich wegen 'ner Weihnachtsfete meiner Kurierkollegen frühestens um 14 Uhr am Trauf sein - da werdet ihr euch aber vermutlich schon leicht durchgefroren auf dem Rückweg befinden.

Mal sehen... vielleicht klingel ich am Nachmittag trotzdem kurz durch.


----------



## Sommersprosse (20. Dezember 2009)

plusminus schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr entkommt den -10 bis -14°C die wir heute hatten. Sowas hab ich noch net erlebt aufm Rad......
> Viel Spaß und wärmere Temperaturen wünsch ich Euch!
> +-





loretto6 schrieb:


> Am Freitag fand ich´s auch nicht kalt auf der Tour. Heute hatte es fast nochmal 10 Grad weniger und da war ich schon sehr froh, wenn´s berghoch und nicht begab ging. Und noch froher war ich, als ich wieder daheim war, um aufzutauen. Meine Finger und Zehen waren schon ein bisschen angefroren.



Super schön wars heut!! Kaiserwetter mit Glühweinabschluss


----------



## plusminus (20. Dezember 2009)

@christoph: Deine Erfahrung kann ich genau so teilen!

@sonntagsradler: heute wars ja wirklich "karibisch". Freut mich, dass ihr ordentlich Spaß hattet. Vielleicht klappt es ja, dass ich zwischen den Jahren auch mal wieder im Tübinger Neckarraum vorbeischau und nicht bloß durchfahr.

+-, der jetzt noch Punkte eintragen darf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (20. Dezember 2009)

super Tour haben wir heute gehabt, sogar ne Zwangspause wg. Reifenpanne haben wir im Schnee gemeistert und zum guten Abschluss noch ne gute Tasse Glühwein. War echt schön.


----------



## alböhi (21. Dezember 2009)

.... und der " wedlerpokal " geht an kamikaze-fred 

gerne wieder

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Dezember 2009)

Macht ihr nicht immer Dienstags nen nightride?
Ich tät heut mal nach RT kommen,wenn mich jemand guidet.


----------



## alböhi (22. Dezember 2009)

warum nicht?! zuerst irish pub, dann kaiserhalle und 
wenn´s dann no net reicht ............ 

dein rad lässte besser zu hause.

ruf an dreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Dezember 2009)

alböhi schrieb:


> warum nicht?! zuerst irish pub, dann kaiserhalle und
> wenn´s dann no net reicht ............
> 
> dein rad lässte besser zu hause.
> ...



Ich dachte schon an biken.

Dann dreh ich hier eine Runde,ich muß meine neue Funzel testen.


----------



## britta-ox (22. Dezember 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon an biken.
> 
> Dann dreh ich hier eine Runde,ich muß meine neue Funzel testen.


Oli, das ist Bubes Truppe, die Dienstags immer fahren. Heißen seltsamerweise Dienstags-Ice-Rider
Vielleicht erwischt du sie ja noch, oder siehst sie wo leuchten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Dezember 2009)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Oli, das ist Bubes Truppe, die Dienstags immer fahren. Heißen seltsamerweise Dienstags-Ice-Rider
> Vielleicht erwischt du sie ja noch....



Ich weiß,aber die sind mir zu schnell und zu lang unterwegs

Dachte mich erinnern zu können,das in RT auch öfter mal Dienstags gefahren wird.


----------



## britta-ox (22. Dezember 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich weiß,aber die sind mir zu schnell und zu lang unterwegs
> 
> Dachte mich erinnern zu können,das in RT auch öfter mal Dienstags gefahren wird.


Ach, die fahren auch mal langsam, wenn Besucher dabei sind. Fahren sie halt 9 statt nur 6 Stunden, aber man kann ja zwischendrin aussteigen.

RT/Tü fährt glaub nur auf Verabredung Dienstags. Schade, wenn ichs früher gelesen hätt! Nightrides mit euch sind immer nett!


----------



## OnkelZed (22. Dezember 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon an biken.
> 
> Dann dreh ich hier eine Runde,ich muß meine neue Funzel testen.



Oli, am Sonntag haben wir uns noch über Deinen bestellten China-Böller unterhalten. 
Jetzt haben die doch nicht mit der Versandinfo gelogen. Und, schon bei Dunkelheit ausprobiert?


Edgar


----------



## Bube (23. Dezember 2009)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ...mir zu schnell und zu lang unterwegs...





britta-ox schrieb:


> Ach, die fahren auch mal langsam, wenn Besucher dabei sind....



Hey Oli,

auch im Sommer haben wir viel Spaß auf
den Tourchen.
Und dienstags ist nicht freitags  
Übrigends: Zur Zeit kommt auch ein -süßes- Mädel
mit. Und es hat ihr gestern -unter8Buben- supi gefallen...
Na, Oli+Britta, wollt ihr es nicht gleich kommenden
Dienstag mal probieren


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Dezember 2009)

@Micha:
Wenn mich die Regierung lässt... bin ja Mitwoch dann schon den ganzen Tag weg.

@Edgar:
Klar,musste ich gleich gestern testen,es war sehr erhellend


----------



## toddel1 (23. Dezember 2009)

An alle bisher Interessierten der *Lenzerheide-Toddel-Tour*

*Sie haben Post!*


CU on 30th of December after Christmas and I wish You many fine bicycle parts   , die es dann zu bewundern gibt!


Grüßle
Toddel


----------



## alböhi (25. Dezember 2009)

wettertechnisch wird es morgen schön.

wer geht mit zum biken?

mein vorschlag: direkt nach dem frühstück auf die ehninger weide, traufkante bis zum hännerfelsen - mittag in urach - über nägelesfelsen und kienbein nach hause.

gruss andreas


----------



## BikerRT (25. Dezember 2009)

hört sich super an, aber ich hab  morgen noch ein Mittagessen mit der Verwandtschaft zu meistern.


----------



## alböhi (25. Dezember 2009)

wenn wir um 9 uhr starten sind wir bis mittag wieder zurück, wenn wir a´bisserl gas geben und ´ne abkürzung nehmen.

ruf an dreas


----------



## BikerRT (26. Dezember 2009)

@andreas: sorry, hab jetzt erst deinen Beitrag gelesen....

@all: hätte morgen noch jemand Lust zu biken? Verwandtschaftstreffen und Weihnachtsstress müssten ja morgen bei allen vorbei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (26. Dezember 2009)

wenn´s wieder schön wird ?! ja.


----------



## BikerRT (26. Dezember 2009)

ich würd aber erst so gegen 12 fahren


----------



## beat (27. Dezember 2009)

Servus Reutlinger!

Nach kurzer Rücksprache mit dem Öhi mache ich mich nun in Kürze auf den Weg zu euch und würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns zwischen 12:15 und 12:30 Uhr bei Hardys treffen könnten.


----------



## BikerRT (27. Dezember 2009)

alles klar, da bin ich dann am Start.


----------



## alböhi (1. Januar 2010)

wer hat heut noch lust auf ein neujahrsspringen in rt-city?

gruss andreas

a´guat´s neues - work out your own salvation


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Januar 2010)

Falls jemand von Euch `ne Lenkerhalterung für `ne Fenix oder `ne andere kleine Taschenlampe benötigt:
http://www.yonc.ch/veloschlauch-halterung-p-144.html?osCsid=e5aa22b7f872c22dcf3b96df1f8ed3a4
Fertig sieht das Ganze dann in etwa so bzw. so aus.
Ich kann Euch gerne so ein Teil basteln, denn ich hab´ einige kaputte Schläuche im Keller liegen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Januar 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6701604&postcount=1709


----------



## KaiKaisen (4. Januar 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6701604&postcount=1709


 
Hmm 5ter ist Nachtschwärmer in Reutlingen.
Da ist bei mir am 6ten um die Zeit wohl nicht an Radfahren zu denken


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Januar 2010)

Morgen würd´ ich eigentlich auch gern´ fahren, allerdings ist zu befürchten, daß Oli und Co. drei Stunden oder länger fahren wollen und das ist mir bei -4°C zuviel.
Hat jemand Lust, in der näheren Umgebung zwei bis zweieinhalb Stunden zu fahren?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (5. Januar 2010)

Wann wolltest du denn starten?


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Januar 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wann wolltest du denn starten?



Ich bin morgen sehr flexibel. Wie wär´s mit 13 Uhr? Beim Treffpunkt stellt sich halt die Frage, welche Richtung wir einschlagen. Richtung Alb oder Richtung Schönbuch - was wär´ Dir lieber? 
Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## KaiKaisen (6. Januar 2010)

Wäre mir eigentlich egal auch wenn ich gern mal wieder in den schönbuch wäre


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Januar 2010)

Dann schlag´ ich vor, daß wir uns *um 13 Uhr in Degerschlacht* treffen. Aus Richtung RT kommend, befindet sich direkt hinter dem Schlecker ein kleiner Platz/Innenhof mit zwei Bänken. Dann können wir z.B. um die K´furter Baggerseen herum und dann meine Standard-Strecke (Einsiedel, Sophienpflege und evtl. Olgahain) fahren.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (6. Januar 2010)

Alles klar. Dann komm ich da hin auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich's find


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Januar 2010)

Glaub´ mir, das findest Du! 
Du fährst einfach die Römerschanze (wo Andreas und Adrian wohnen) hoch und dann ca. zwei Kilometer immer geradeaus. Dann kommst Du automatisch nach Degerschlacht und den Schlecker findest Du ungefähr in der Mitte des Orts direkt rechts neben der Hauptstraße. 
Vom Bauhaus in RT bis zum Schlecker in Degerschlacht brauchst Du mit dem Rad ca. 20 Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrian RT (7. Januar 2010)

Wer kommt mit auf den heutigen kleineren *Donnerstag-Nightride? Start 19.15 Uhr Hardys/Bauhaus RT*. 

Bitte kurz Bescheid geben!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Januar 2010)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Wer kommt mit auf den heutigen kleineren *Donnerstag-Nightride? Start 19.15 Uhr Hardys/Bauhaus RT*.
> 
> Bitte kurz Bescheid geben!
> 
> ...



Ich fahr´ mit.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (7. Januar 2010)

Ich weis es leider noch nicht.aber wie sieht es morgen tagsüber aus?
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel 

Gruß Kai


----------



## alböhi (7. Januar 2010)

wenn die sonne scheint bin ich schon vormittag am start - fahren werd ich ´ne kleine neckarrunde.

ich werde posten. sicherlich auch nicht vor 10 uhr.

gruss andreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Januar 2010)

Ok dann schau ich morgen früh mal rein...
Aber Sonne wirds wohl kaum geben. Das sieht stark nach Schnee aus.


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Januar 2010)

Also falls jemand noch möchte- ich werd mich nachher noch raus kämpfen. Mal schauen wie weit ich komm


----------



## toddel1 (8. Januar 2010)

Hallole,

ich bin heut nicht am Start.
Mit´m Auto in Stau stellen mag ich nicht, und zum Rüberfahren nach TÜ isses schon zu spät. (Beim Einkaufen getrödelt???!)
Grüssle
Toddel


----------



## BikerRT (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

also ich würde gerne morgen eine Tour im Schnee machen, wer ist dabei?
Zeitpunkt: flexibel
Tour: keine Ahnung, der Trail ist das Ziel.


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Januar 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also ich würde gerne morgen eine Tour im Schnee machen, wer ist dabei?
> Zeitpunkt: flexibel
> Tour: keine Ahnung, der Trail ist das Ziel.


 
Also ich war heute schon. War aber so anstrengend das ich morgen auf jedenfall pausieren muss!

Alternativ halt Sonntag 

PS: jemand Lust heute abend ein Bier trinken zu gehen?


----------



## BikerRT (8. Januar 2010)

lust schon aber bin schon mit freunden zum Essen verabredet, ein anderes mal gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (9. Januar 2010)

ok, da sich für heute keiner gemeldet hat, wäre ich für morgen.

Also, wer hat Lust morgen, Sonntag 9.1. biken zu gehen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Januar 2010)

oder du setzt dich in den Zug (12.48 Uhr ab RT) nach Nürtingen!
Wir starten gegen 13 Uhr am Bahnhof und schauen mal,wie weit wir kommen.

Oli


----------



## Sommersprosse (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich werd heut und morgen auch auf jeden Fall unterwegs sein. Möcht bei dem Wetter nur ungern erst ins Auto sitzen. 
Falls sich aber jmd ab K`furt, Einsiedel, Bebenhausen oder ähnlichem anschließen möchte....immer gerne 
Ich werd heut ca halb zwei, zwei starten. Morgen ist noch offen, aber nicht vor elf.

LG
Gina


----------



## alböhi (9. Januar 2010)

fein saisoneröffnung ( für mich zumindest ) im schönbuch.

mein vorschlag: ich schnapp mir die rt bei hardy und wir schliessen uns um 12 in k´furt an. 

eine runde um den baggersee, am schliebach entlang hoch zur keltenschanze und trailen ein bisschen im schönbuch richtung dettingen.

gibt´s an der zeitungseiche glühwein?

dann setzen wir die blinker links und fahren über´s brand und/oder den hometrail zurück nach k´furt.
d.h. 17 + anfahrt k´furt.

gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (9. Januar 2010)

Müssen wir mal schauen ob das klappt. Ich wollt heut eigentlich auch in Schönbuch, das ging überhaupt nicht. 20 cm hohe Schneeschicht da war kein Durchkommen. Bin dann auf dem geräumten Radweg über Holzgerlingen nach Böblingen, dass ging dann einigermaßen. Der Schnee hat gerade fürs Biken ne ziemlich üble Konsistenz, man eiert total in der Gegend herum.


----------



## alböhi (9. Januar 2010)

im neckartal ist meist von den fussgängern schon ordentlich " gespurt ".
in pfrondorf oben ist glaub ich auch ganz gut bewandert?!


----------



## Sommersprosse (9. Januar 2010)

ok, dann versuchen wirs einfach.
12.00 Uhr in K`furt an der Tankstelle oder 12.00 Uhr start in RT?


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Januar 2010)

Vorhin bin ich über die Felder Richtung K´furt gefahren, dann den Trail mit den Treppen und den zwei engen Kurven zum Fischerheim runter und ein Stück am vorderen Baggersee entlang. Das hat recht gut funktioniert. Man muß halt auch in der Ebene meistens auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt fahren. Bergauf muß man auf Single Tracks vermutlich teilweise schieben, aber Single Tracks sind ja auch zum Runter- und nicht zum Hochfahren erfunden worden, oder?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht es denn heute mit ner runde aus?
Wann und wo wäre denn jetzt jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (10. Januar 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn heute mit ner runde aus?
> Wann und wo wäre denn jetzt jemand dabei?



Hi,
ich wart noch drauf dass Mister alböhi aus den Federn kommt und die gestern vereinarte Tour bestätigt. Wärt du denn dabei?


----------



## alböhi (10. Januar 2010)

12 uhr in k´furt.

bis nachher.


----------



## Adrian RT (10. Januar 2010)

Bin auch dabei! 12.00 Uhr Tanke!

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## Sommersprosse (10. Januar 2010)

ok, bis gleich....vielleicht kannst du den Kai in RT noch aufsammeln, sofern er mitmöchte....


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Januar 2010)

Alles klar dann komm ich mit


----------



## alböhi (10. Januar 2010)

also: start um 12 bei hardys. regina kommt erst nach zwölfe und trifft sich mit uns in k´furt.

[email protected]: kommst zum hardy ?

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Januar 2010)

Alles klar bis 12ujr hardy's


----------



## BikerRT (10. Januar 2010)

wo fahrt ihr denn lang? ich schaff es nicht bis 12Uhr, aber wenn es die strecke zulässt könnte ich ja evtl. einsteigen. nummer von adrian und andreas habe ich.


----------



## Adrian RT (10. Januar 2010)

Wohl Richtung Neckartrails. Rufst halt an und lange klingeln lassen...muss los!


----------



## alböhi (10. Januar 2010)

das war ja mal wieder ein richtig schöner sonntagnachmittag.
bin ganz gespannt auf die tiefschneefotos von unserem " pathfinder ". 

gerne wieder - aber nur bei tageslicht, da ist halt doch a´bisserl wärmer 

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Januar 2010)

Ja, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht! Super Truppe!
Meine Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Juuro (11. Januar 2010)

Wann ist die nächste Runde geplant? Ich will auch (endlich) mal mitfahren.  Bin allerdings Rottenburger. Aber nach K'furt kann man ja kommen ...


----------



## toddel1 (11. Januar 2010)

Hi, Marc!
Guuuute Bilder!
Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, hatte aber einen Umzugtermin in der Verwandschaft.
Wenns a bisserl sonniger wird, geh ich unter der Woche nach Urach zum Posen (take a picture). Der Wasserfall müßte gerade bombig aussehen!

Grüssle
Toddel



mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ja, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht! Super Truppe!
> Meine Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


----------



## Adrian RT (11. Januar 2010)

Schön war es - und schön wird auch der

*Donnerstag-Nightride am 14.01. um 19.30 Uhr *Treffpunkt Bauhaus/Hardys RT.

Wer kommt mit? Bitte posten!

Adrian


----------



## Sommersprosse (11. Januar 2010)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Schön war es - und schön wird auch der
> 
> *Donnerstag-Nightride am 14.01. um 19.30 Uhr *Treffpunkt Bauhaus/Hardys RT.
> 
> ...


 
Bin voraussichtlich dabei!

Ich fands auch super gestern! Immer wieder witzig was sich so eine Ansammlung von Kerlen alles zu erzählen hat  schlimmer als jedes Kaffeekränzchen


----------



## toddel1 (12. Januar 2010)

Hi, Leuz !

Ich konnts mir heute einfach nicht verkneifen, mir ´n Ice-Ridertag zu gönnen.
S´gibt ein paar nette Buidl auf meiner Fotoseite.
Frei nach dem Motto: Lite_*v*_iller on the Rocks (real icy)
Grüßle
Toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (14. Januar 2010)

@Adrian
Bei mir wirds heut abend leider nichts. Hab heut nachmittag/abend noch nen Außentermin auf der Alb mit diversen Kollegen die danach alle noch heimgefahren werden möchten, da reichts mir leider zeitlich nicht.

@Tübinger
Fährt morgen Abend jmd?


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Januar 2010)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Schön war es - und schön wird auch der
> 
> *Donnerstag-Nightride am 14.01. um 19.30 Uhr *Treffpunkt Bauhaus/Hardys RT.
> 
> ...



Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bin ich dabei. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (14. Januar 2010)

@Sommersprosse: ich wollte morgen Abend schon fahren. Müssen uns halt wahrscheinlich auf Wege beschränken, wo der Schnee fest getrampelt ist. sonst eiert man nur rum.


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. Januar 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Sommersprosse: ich wollte morgen Abend schon fahren. Müssen uns halt wahrscheinlich auf Wege beschränken, wo der Schnee fest getrampelt ist. sonst eiert man nur rum.


 
Klasse, dann bis morgen.
Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin auch endlich meine China Funzel, die wurde schon am 28.12. verschifft.


----------



## Adrian RT (14. Januar 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit bin ich dabei.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark




So, wer kann/will denn nachher noch?


----------



## loretto6 (14. Januar 2010)

@Sommersprosse: meine 2. ist da. Ich hab also genügend Licht für zwei.


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Januar 2010)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> So, wer kann/will denn nachher noch?



Das wird heute wohl ein sehr kleines Kaffeekränzchen!
Bis gleich!

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (14. Januar 2010)

OK, bis gleich - kleine Runde Trails im Markwasen!


----------



## Juuro (15. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte heute auch mal Lust auf ne kleine Runde. Am liebsten in Richtung Tübingen/Rottenburg. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (15. Januar 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Sommersprosse: meine 2. ist da. Ich hab also genügend Licht für zwei.


 
Was machst du richtig was ich falsch mache 
Adrian hat mir gerade netterweise ne Fenix ausgeliehen, mit der komm ich solange gut klar. 



Juuro schrieb:


> Ich hätte heute auch mal Lust auf ne kleine Runde. Am liebsten in Richtung Tübingen/Rottenburg. ;-)


 
Bist jederzeit herzlich Willkommen. Wir starten heute um 18.15 Uhr an der Touri Info in Tübingen.


----------



## Juuro (16. Januar 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Bist jederzeit herzlich Willkommen. Wir starten heute um 18.15 Uhr an der Touri Info in Tübingen.


Mist! Hab völlig vergessen die E-Mail-Benachrichtigung für diesen Thread von täglich auf sofort umzustellen.  Und ich sitz um 18:15 Uhr daheim rum und such nach Fahrradhelmen. Keinen Meter gefahren. Aaahhhh!

Wann fährt ihr das nächste Mal?


----------



## Sommersprosse (16. Januar 2010)

Schade war super gestern! Waren auf dem HW5 unterwegs.

Der Freitagsnightridetermin ist fest. Immer 18.15 Uhr an der Touriinfo/Neckarbrücke.

Wg. weiterer Touren einfach hier mitlesen oder selber posten.


----------



## Bube (17. Januar 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> ...Der Freitagsnightridetermin ist fest. Immer 18.15 Uhr an der Touriinfo/Neckarbrücke...



Stimmt, Wir waren um 18:30 dort und haben euch verpaßt....


----------



## Juuro (17. Januar 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Der Freitagsnightridetermin ist fest. Immer 18.15 Uhr an der Touriinfo/Neckarbrücke.



Ah, okay. Gut zu wissen dass es den im Winter auch gibt. 

Dann vielleicht bis in zwei Wochen. Kommenden Freitag bin ich in Österreich.


----------



## loretto6 (17. Januar 2010)

@Bube: schon mal was von den Segnungen modernen Kommunikationsgeräte gehört? Wir hätten warten oder einen Treffpunkt ausmachen können. Das nächste Mal dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (18. Januar 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ...Segnungen modernen Kommunikationsgeräte gehört? ...



Wir (Vor-)Älbler nehmen diese Annnehmlichkeiten gerne
in Anspruch. Seidem hat der Trommel- und Rauch- und Feuerscheinverkehr
beträchtlich abgenommen 

Nur ist es offensichtlich schwierig, mit dem Herrn aus TÜ gegen 17:30 Uhr 
über die  "modernen Segnungen" Kontakt aufzunehmen...

Wir haben von unserem Treff aus mehrfach auf das Mobilteil des Herrn C.N. aus T durchgeklingelt 

"Freitag war nicht alle Tage,
wir kommen wieder, keine Frage..."


Grüße

Micha


----------



## loretto6 (19. Januar 2010)

Peinlich, peinlich - das lag an der neuen Zufallsfunktion meines mobilen Telekommunikationsgerätes. 

Seit kurzem hat es die Funktion selbst entwickelt - so eine Art echte künstliche Intelligenz. Funktioniert aber noch nicht so ganz:  Wenn wichtige Anrufe kommen könnten, schaltet es automatisch ab, Werbeanrufe kommen durch. Ich hoffe, es lernt das noch richtig, dann steht einer gemeinsamen Tour mit Euch nichts mehr im Weg!


----------



## Bube (19. Januar 2010)

Hier ist eines,  welches sogar tip top abwärtskompatibel ist!
Beachte 1:30 ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udlxr8t1nZM"]YouTube- xphone promo[/ame]


----------



## loretto6 (19. Januar 2010)

Wo gibt´s das? Das muss ich haben - endlich Glühwein beim Naitrait!


----------



## alböhi (20. Januar 2010)

oder in verbindung mit ´nem gruber antrieb


----------



## loretto6 (21. Januar 2010)

Weichei - da kannst du gleich das atomare E-Bike vom selben Hersteller fahren. Dashat dann auch noch eine Zapfanlage an Bord.


----------



## Sommersprosse (22. Januar 2010)

@loretto6
Ich wär heut Abend wieder dabei


----------



## loretto6 (22. Januar 2010)

Aber ich nicht - ich fahr nachher übers WE weg. 

War am Mittwoch unterwegs: Olga-Hain war gut, ebene Strecken auch. Steile Strecken sind heftig, weil es viel Glatteis hat. 

Viel Vergnügen!


----------



## Sommersprosse (22. Januar 2010)

Na dann wünsch ich dir ein schönes Wochenende!!!!
Mal schauen ob ich dann überhaupt noch gegen meinen Schweinehund ankomme, den ziehts heut abend nämlich extrem auf die Couch


----------



## toddel1 (22. Januar 2010)

Tja, ich bin denn heute auch nicht dabei!

Will sich denn heute keiner um unsere liebe Sommersprosse kümmern?
Bei dem Wetter werden´s sicher noch mehr, es ist etwas matschig.
Drum fahr ich auch am WE in die Berge wo es noch Schnee haben sollte.
Grüßle 
Toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (22. Januar 2010)

Da kriegt man ja richtig Fernweh bei euren Wochenendplanungen...
Naja, dann wirds heut wohl wirklich die Couch 

Falls jmd noch ne Tour für Sonntag plant....ich wär dabei.


----------



## keepcool79 (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Mark und ich würden morgen eine Tour von 2-3h machen, sofern die Wettervorhersage stimmt, dass es morgen Mittag trocken ist.

*Treffpunk 13.00 Uhr Hardys Bikeshop* *RT* (Bauhaus)

@Sommersprosse: ich hoffe, das passt bei dir und die Anziehungskraft deines Sofas lässt das morgen zu. Bekommst morgen auch deine Sattelstütze

Sonst noch jemand dabei?

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## KaiKaisen (24. Januar 2010)

Wo wolltet ihr fahren?
Ich wäre eventuell dabei


----------



## BikerRT (24. Januar 2010)

servus. ich wäre ja auch dabei,wenn ich zu Hause wäre. viel spaß euch. ich trinke jetzt erst mal noch einen


----------



## alböhi (24. Januar 2010)

geht´s auch a´bisserl früher?


----------



## Sommersprosse (24. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich muss mal schauen ob ichs zeitlich schaffe, wir haben bei Freunden übernachtet und ich bin noch gar nicht daheim. Also wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin, braucht ihr nicht auf mich zu warten.

Sattelstütze - bin voll gespannt!!!! Zur Zeit fühl ich mich wie eine Riesin auf einem Zwergenrad


----------



## alböhi (24. Januar 2010)

ich schau vorher noch meine neckarwege an und komm auf´m rückweg zum treff.

[email protected] : halt doch bitte dein handy griffbereit, falls ich später noch bei euch einsteigen will.

gruss andreas


----------



## keepcool79 (24. Januar 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wo wolltet ihr fahren?
> Ich wäre eventuell dabei



hm, haben wir uns noch nicht überlegt, irgendwo in der BRD.

ne, richtung eningen oder pfullingen und einmal hoch, paar albrand trails und dann wieder runter. wir sind aber für alles offen.

wäre schön, wenn du dabei bist.

Doro


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Januar 2010)

Fotos vom Night Ride mit Adrian
Fotos von heute

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (24. Januar 2010)

ja - die abfahrt wurde ihrem namen gerecht. teuflisch schön die schlucht hinunter. 
die gesichter sagen alles. schöne bilder mark.

die stimme in einem ohr: ey alter - lass krachen. Geschwindigkeit bringt stabilität. voll geil, adrenalin pur. du lebst nur einmal, koste es aus.
kopf ausschalten, locker bleiben. jippieye und runter.

und im anderem ohr: ohjemineh - eisplatten, das kann wehtun. denk an deine angeschlagenen knochen. unterm schnee lauern dicke böse steine. oder gar vorderradverschlingende löcher. denk an deine arbeit. wie soll das laufen, wenn´d wieder lädiert bist. 

na? kommt euch das bekannt vor 

gruss andreas


----------



## beat (25. Januar 2010)

Kleiner Bildergruß aus Stuttgart:


----------



## OnkelZed (25. Januar 2010)

Na aber hola, seid Ihr den bei den Bedingungen hoch...
Respekt! 
Wenn ich da an meine Bequemlichkeit gerade denke.


Greetz
Edgar


----------



## syrer (26. Januar 2010)

Servus Leute,
vor 2 Wochen bin ich von der Alb nach Pfullingen umgezogen. Ich war bis jetzt immer mit den Hechingern unterwegs, aber da es hier ja bestimmt nicht an Trails mangelt, wollt ich mich einfach mal melden und fragen ob ich mich dann bald auch mal ner Tour anschließen kann? Oder vielleicht kann mir auch mal jemand die Gegend um Pfullingen zeigen???
Bin auch mit ein paar Jungs in Parks unterwegs zum downhillen also Fahrtechnik ist vorhanden

gruß syrer


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo syrer,

ich denk das lässt sich ohne weiteres einrichten.
Termine sind eigentlich Dienstag und Donnerstag ~19:30
um die Jahreszeit-Night rides.
Und in letzter Zeit auch sonntags zwischen 12-13uhr.

Einfach immer mal wieder hier rein schauen


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Januar 2010)

Wer fährt morgen (Donnerstag) mit?
Start um 19:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop (neben Bauhaus), an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt oder bei Drogeriemarkt Schlecker in Degerschlacht.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (28. Januar 2010)

Wenns die Straßenverhältnisse zulassen bin ich dabei. Heut morgen wars echt übel.
Treffpunkt ist mir egal, komm ja eh mit dem Auto.

@syrer
Herzlich Willkommen!!


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. Januar 2010)

Bin heute blabend Snowboard fahren. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Adrian RT (28. Januar 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen (Donnerstag) mit?
> Start um 19:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop (neben Bauhaus), an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt oder bei Drogeriemarkt Schlecker in Degerschlacht.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Adrian RT (28. Januar 2010)

Treffpunktfestlegung: 19:30 Uhr beim Schlecker in Degerschlacht!

Bis dann!


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts denn heut Abend bei den Tübingern aus?


----------



## loretto6 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin am Start!


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. Januar 2010)

Klasse, bis dann!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Januar 2010)

Auch hier:
Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour?
Bezüglich Startpunkt und -zeit wäre ich einigermaßen flexibel

Oli


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Januar 2010)

Ja vormittags/mittags wäre ich wohl für ne Runde zu haben ;-)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Januar 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Ja vormittags/mittags wäre ich wohl für ne Runde zu haben ;-)



Wenn es dir nicht zu umständlich ist:

Wir treffen uns morgen gegen 11 Uhr (Zug aus RT kommt um 11.04 Uhr an) in Nürtingen vorm Bahnhof am Taxistand.

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (30. Januar 2010)

Fotos vom Donnerstag

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (30. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf einen Tour morgen? Start so gegen Mittag?


----------



## alböhi (30. Januar 2010)

ja!

mein vorschlag: 12 uhr neckarbrücke - ziel märchensee, da war ich noch nie im winter.

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (30. Januar 2010)

Gebongt 12 Uhr Touristinfo - dann über den Schloßberg und Wurmlinger Kapelle zum Märchensee. Hört sich gut an!


----------



## alböhi (30. Januar 2010)

stiefelchen?


----------



## loretto6 (30. Januar 2010)

Wie meinen?


----------



## alböhi (31. Januar 2010)

planänderung: bei dem starkem schneefall bleib ich zu hause.

gruss andreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (1. Februar 2010)

Lust einer heute Abend ne schnelle Runde auf den Stöffelberg zu drehen?
Ich würde so gegen ~19 Uhr starten.
Treffpunkt wäre der einfachheithalber am Freibad.


----------



## frithjof (4. Februar 2010)

Moin!
Hätte jemand Lust, am Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen? Ich würde in Tübingen starten wollen, bin aber sehr flexibel (Auto mit 2 Fahrradträgern)!
Leider ist meine Kondition wahrscheinlich sehr im Eimer, daher wär ich eher für eine Seniorenstrecke !
Grüße, Frithjof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (4. Februar 2010)

Welcome back - leider keine Zeit, außerdem bin ich erkältet und deswegen auch morgen nicht am Start.


----------



## alböhi (4. Februar 2010)

meinste wirklich, das´d mit uns " senioren " mithalten kannst  
aber gern fahr ich mit dir am sonntag ´nen talk and ride.

gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (5. Februar 2010)

frithjof schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hätte jemand Lust, am Sonntag eine Runde zu drehen? Ich würde in Tübingen starten wollen, bin aber sehr flexibel (Auto mit 2 Fahrradträgern)!
> Leider ist meine Kondition wahrscheinlich sehr im Eimer, daher wär ich eher für eine Seniorenstrecke !
> Grüße, Frithjof


 
Bin am Sonntag auch dabei 



loretto6 schrieb:


> Welcome back - leider keine Zeit, außerdem bin ich erkältet und deswegen auch morgen nicht am Start.


 
Na dann gute Besserung!!!


----------



## ricko (5. Februar 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> meinste wirklich, das´d mit uns " senioren " mithalten kannst
> aber gern fahr ich mit dir am sonntag ´nen talk and ride.


Wir wären auch dabei, falls ihr nicht so spät startet.

Wäre 10.30Uhr für alle ok?


----------



## alböhi (5. Februar 2010)

schön -  ein pärchen auf der mottotour, also du bist ride 

die uhrzeit ist mir egal, solange es unterwegs ´nen kaffee gibt.

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (5. Februar 2010)

10.30 ist klasse. Neckarbrücke - Touriinfo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (5. Februar 2010)

Jap, 10.30 Uhr passt!!!


----------



## ricko (5. Februar 2010)

Supi, dann 10.30 an der Touristinfo!

Kaffee geht klar.

Gruß

talk


----------



## alböhi (6. Februar 2010)

oder doch tee?
auf mich braucht ihr morgen nicht warten.

mich hat jemand angesteckt - werd mich auskurieren.

euch viel spass, gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Februar 2010)

Ich werd´ auch mitfahren. Falls Interesse besteht, kann ich jemanden aus RT im Auto mitnehmen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## frithjof (7. Februar 2010)

oh oh, werd mich wohl etwas verspäten! hoffentlich siehts noch jemand!


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Februar 2010)

Meine Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Juuro (7. Februar 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Meine Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Hübsch.  Wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Februar 2010)

Top Secret! Fahr´ einfach mal mit!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Juuro (7. Februar 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Top Secret! Fahr´ einfach mal mit!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Okay.  Hat mir leider heute nicht gereicht.  Vielleicht nächsten Freitag...


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2010)

wow, so wenig Schnee??
Bei uns ist ohne Schneeschuhe immer noch kein Durchkommen  , an's biken abseits der Straßen noch nicht zu denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mÃ¶cht euch auf einen Termin von zwei jungen Talenten des DAV aufmerksam machen, der zwar nix mit biken zu tun hat, aber sicher lohnenswert ist:

Fritz Miller, Mitglied des letzten DAV-Expeditionskaders hÃ¤lt zusammen mit dem Spitzenkletterer Lukas Binder am Dienstag 09.Februar 2010 um 20.00 Uhr in der Kreissparkasse Reutlingen einen Multivisonsvortrag zum Thema Alb â Alpen â Karakorum.

Hier noch ein paar Infos zu den beiden.
http://www.reisen-foren.de/thread.php?threadid=396

GruÃ Britta


----------



## alböhi (8. Februar 2010)

prima. dann sehn wir uns dort um 20 uhr in der sparkasse rt
übrigens: der eintritt ist kostenfrei

im anschluss des vortrags werde ich eine geführte tour durch rt machen, falls noch jemand durst hat. anmeldung erwünscht  

gruss andreas


----------



## britta-ox (8. Februar 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> p
> 
> im anschluss des vortrags werde ich eine geführte tour durch rt machen, falls noch jemand durst hat. anmeldung erwünscht
> 
> gruss andreas


Du scheinst genesen, das Bier schmeckt wieder 

War gestern übrigens nett, viel talk, hübscher ride und Rädertest
Danke für die Fotos, Mark!
Über das Gruppenbild musst ich ja schon lachen, da sehen wir alle aus wie Kügelchen. Dein Foto hat wohl Kugelformat?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/569732


----------



## brr... (9. Februar 2010)

Hi there,

ich melde mich auch mal zurück...
Lang ist's her, aber egal!

Hat jemand Lust *morgen (Mittwoch)* was *ab TÜ* zu starten?

Grüße und gute Besserung an alle Kranken,
Benny.


----------



## Klabauterman (9. Februar 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Top Secret! Fahr´ einfach mal mit!
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



gibts da noch mehr Bauwerke? nähe Tü?


----------



## alböhi (9. Februar 2010)

sicher doch - aber zum glück sind nicht viele so blöde, das´se dies im internet posten  .

bin zum " klettern " gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (12. Februar 2010)

Fährt heute Abend jemand mit mir in Tübingen?


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. Februar 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Fährt heute Abend jemand mit mir in Tübingen?



Na klar


----------



## loretto6 (12. Februar 2010)

Super, bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (14. Februar 2010)

Servus zusammen.

Wollte mal bei "Euch" anfragen ob der ein oder andere auch Samstagnachmittags unterwegs sind?

Würd mich da gern mal mit anhängen. Wenn´s möglich ist?
Zumindest wenn das weiße Zeug etwas an Höhe verloren hat.


----------



## alböhi (14. Februar 2010)

schreib doch mal - wer hier postet fährt selten allein. 

wir sitzen samstag nachmittags doch alle nur zuhause und warten darauf, dass uns jemand motiviert unseren inneren schweinehund zu überwinden und den hintern auf´n sattel zu schwingen 

gruss andreas

ps.: reinhold sagt, wer ein richtiger yeti ist, fährt bei jeder schneehöhe


----------



## Yetibike (14. Februar 2010)

ja da hat er nicht unrecht, hab mich ja die letzten Wochen immer durchgekämpft. Aber seit wir letzten Samstag so verwöhnt wurden, hab ich deutlich genug vom Schnee.

Also ich werd Freitag mal Posten.........


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht`s heut Abend in Tübingen aus?


----------



## toddel1 (19. Februar 2010)

@all
nachdem ich gestern alleine bei Hardy´s stand, bin ich spontan den Echaz-"Trail" und übern Ahlsberg zum hinteren Sättele, Unterhausen, Pfullingen, Achalm.
Ca. 50% Schieben, da bis zu 30cm Sulzschnee, selbst abwärts gings nur mit viel Power!
Wer bikt heute mit, suche einfache Wege, Trails kannste zur Zeit vergessen?
grüssle
toddel


----------



## timadietschi (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

um wieviel Uhr wäre Start?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Februar 2010)

18.15 Uhr Touri Info Tübingen
oder wolltest du wo anders los toddel?


----------



## timadietschi (19. Februar 2010)

Am einfachsten wäre Reutlingen Nord.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Februar 2010)

Wo und wann genau?....und fährst du auf jeden Fall?...bei mir hat sichs grad richtig eingeregnet.


----------



## timadietschi (19. Februar 2010)

Ja der Regen sieht schon übel aus.
Als ich gerade rausgekommen bin hat mich auch der Schlag getroffen.
Ich bin übringesn gestern im Neckartal gefaren, war ein sch....
ca. 10 cm. hoher Schneematsch den ganzen Weg. Wirklich schlecht zu fahren.

Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2010)

Fahrn


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Februar 2010)

Also wenn wär mitfährt  wär ich trotz Regen für ne kleine Runde zu haben.


----------



## loretto6 (19. Februar 2010)

Eine kleine Runde wäre für mich ok. Treffen wir uns um 18:15 an der Tourist-Info?


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Februar 2010)

Alles klar bis gleich

..........das war heut aber ne schwere Geburt


----------



## aka (19. Februar 2010)

Hätte ich bloss was anständiges gelernt, dann hätt' ich jetzt auch Feierabend.
Aber nein, ich musste ja unbedingt studieren


----------



## timadietschi (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Startpunkt in Tü ist mir zu weit.
Ich komme dann nicht mit.
Viel spass Euch dann!

Gruß Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (19. Februar 2010)

Leutz!
bin grad noch unterwegs gewesen und beschlossen heute nicht zu fahrn.
Ja, Bube!, heute mach ich mal auf Weichei und schmeiß lieber meine Sauna an. Der Regen prickelt dann so schön auf der nackten Haut ;-))
Grüßle
Toddel


----------



## alböhi (19. Februar 2010)

lass uns am wochende auf der alb rumtoddeln 
und anschliessend saunieren 

vllt. mit weiissbieraufguss?

gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (19. Februar 2010)

So jetzt vorab mal für diesen Samstag

Suche Mitfahrgelegenheit

Abfahrtszeit: so gegen 14:15 Uhr
Treff: ??

Gruß


----------



## pikehunter69 (20. Februar 2010)

@ all ,

wer hat am Sonntag Lust auf ne tour............!?

zeitlich bin ich recht flexibel.

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## loretto6 (20. Februar 2010)

Um mal kurz meine Erfahrungen von gestern Abend und heute Morgen mitzuteilen: ohne Spikes ist es praktisch unmöglich zu fahren: alle Wege sind noch voller Matsch und Eis, in der Nacht hat es wieder gefroren, so dass meine kleine Morgenrunde zu 90% aus Eis bestand. 

Gestern Abend war es noch wärmer, da war fast alles sulzig und sehr rutschig. Außerdem haben Regina und ich festgestellt, dass man im Rammert immer noch dauernd im Kreis fährt. War aber trotzdem lustig, vor allem die gerissene Kette gegen Ende der Tour.


----------



## Bube (20. Februar 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ... festgestellt, dass man im Rammert immer noch dauernd im Kreis fährt...


 


loretto6 schrieb:


> ... War aber trotzdem lustig, vor allem die gerissene Kette gegen Ende der Tour.


----------



## loretto6 (20. Februar 2010)

War glücklicherweise nur 500 Meter von meiner Werkstatt weg - da haben wir halt kurz geschoben, und dann hab ich die Kette wieder reparifiziert.

Übrigens Bube, in welcher Ausführung hast Du das neue LV bestellt?


----------



## alböhi (20. Februar 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Um mal kurz meine Erfahrungen ..............



praktisch unfahrbar       dann bist halt doch zu alt für " den scheiss " 

ich werd heut auf´m weg zum angeln mal die neckartrails checken.

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (20. Februar 2010)

Lieber Andreas,

die Fußgänger sind auf der Straße gelaufen, mein Hund ist mehrmals ausgerutscht - trotz langer Krallen. Da ist heute morgen niemand ohne Spikes auf zwei Rädern gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2010)

hoffentlich ändert sich das bald....


----------



## alböhi (20. Februar 2010)

hab heute ´ne strecke für morgen ausgetestet.

ca. 2,5 h mit ohne eis dafür teilweise schön weicher boden 

start bei mir, über degerschlacht, wannweiler freeride, eine runde k´furter trampelpfade und dann die neckarbegleitrailstrecke.

mit der startzeit bin ich flexibel.

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Februar 2010)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> wer hat am Sonntag Lust auf ne tour............!?
> 
> ...





alböhi schrieb:


> hab heute ´ne strecke für morgen ausgetestet.
> 
> ca. 2,5 h mit ohne eis dafür teilweise schön weicher boden
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei, bei mir geht´s ab 11 Uhr. 
@ndreas: Start bei Dir ist halt für Leute, die nicht wissen, wo Du wohnst, etwas problematisch. Wie wär´s mit dem Drogeriemarkt Schlecker in Degerschlacht als Startpunkt? Den findet jeder, denn er liegt an der Hauptstraße mitten im Ort.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (20. Februar 2010)

gebongt - 11 uhr beim schlecker, ortsmitte degerschlacht


----------



## Sommersprosse (20. Februar 2010)

Ich komm auch


----------



## pikehunter69 (21. Februar 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> hab heute ´ne strecke für morgen ausgetestet.
> 
> ca. 2,5 h mit ohne eis dafür teilweise schön weicher boden
> 
> ...



11 Uhr Schlecker ,  Degerschlacht geht klar......!!! 

Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (21. Februar 2010)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos von der heutigen Tour.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## gtbiker (22. Februar 2010)

K-furt, Baggersee sah heute so aus:


----------



## damage0099 (22. Februar 2010)

hi gt 

Von wann ist das Foto?? Von heute?
Bei uns hats nicht mal nennenswert getaut....


----------



## alböhi (22. Februar 2010)

ja ja die zwei klassen gesellschaft. die einen schaffen, die and´ren biken  
ich kenn beide 

@gt : bist du trocken über den bach gekommen ?

gruss andreas


----------



## gtbiker (22. Februar 2010)

Jup, Foto ist von heute.

Ha, der Bach.... war eisfrei, da habsch mir gedacht, Pulle und durch, dann hat mich die Lust verlassen und ich wagte es zu Fuss. Schlechte Entscheidung, mit dem rechtem Fuss voll reingetreten  geht aber auch bei koordinativen Fähigkeiten nichtgleich Null trockenen Fusses.


----------



## ebroglio (23. Februar 2010)

Gibts hier jemand, der mit nem Kona unterwegs ist? Tippe auf Stinky.. hab gestern jemand hinten bei der Jungviehweide gesehen. Leider hat der mich nicht gehört.


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Februar 2010)

ebroglio schrieb:


> Gibts hier jemand, der mit nem Kona unterwegs ist? Tippe auf Stinky.. hab gestern jemand hinten bei der Jungviehweide gesehen. Leider hat der mich nicht gehört.



Der einzige mir bekannte Fahrer eines vollgefederten Konas ist J3STER.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (23. Februar 2010)

ist " er " verwandt mit den scab-brothers  

ich geh morgen abend zum buddeln - mag wer mit?

gruss andreas

ps.: ich bring spaten, bier und ´n standlicht mit.


----------



## ricko (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß ich bin hier nicht im Technikforum, will aber trotzdem mal an der Stelle eine Frage bezüglich Reifen stellen, da es hier doch einige gibt, die sich ganz gut in der Materie auskennen. 
Letztes Jahr, in unserem 2 wöchigen Marokkourlaub, haben Britta und ich etwa um die 40 mal Schläuche flicken dürfen und da ich dazu dieses Jahr keine Lust zu habe, will ich lieber mal rechtzeitig vorsorgen. Die häufigste Ursache waren Dornen und bei mir auch diverse Durchschläge. Meine Nobby-Nic2.1 waren auf jeden Fall das Falsche für dieses Land. Auch Britta hatte diverse Pannen, hauptsächlich Dornenstiche bei ihren Larrson TT. Beide sind wir die etwas leichteren Schwalbeschläuche gefahren (130g). Werde dieses Jahr auf die Standardschläuche wechseln.
Alternativ hatte ich mir noch Pannenmilch überlegt, habe ich aber mittlerweile wieder verworfen, da nicht jedes Loch wieder verschlossen wird und wenn man so einen versabberten Schlauch in einer wüsten Gegend herkömmlich flicken will, kann man wohl ziemlich alt aussehen.
Nun die Frage:
Welchen Reifen würdet ihr mir empfehlen.
Priorität ist Leichtlauf und Durchstichfestigkeit. Fette Stollen brauchen wir eher nicht, mir würde schon die Stollenart des Racing Ralphs ausreichen. Bei Reifengröße orientiere ich mich an 2.25 bis 2.4. 
So, nun bin ich mal auf eure Kommentare gespannt!


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2010)

Der neue Latexschlauch soll ab Anfang März erhältlich sein, zusätzlich Pannenmilch rein.
Erste reviews sind schon mal vielversprechend.

Ein schwerer Schlauch kann schon die ein- oder andere Panne verhindern.
Der RaRa ist zudem sehr pannenanfällig.

Da ich auch ständig Dornenstiche hatte, wechselte ich versuchsweise auf tubeless.
Fahre das schon 2 Jahre. Und werde es weiterhin.... 
(Dennoch Ersatzschlauch / Flickzeug / Luftpumpe dabei, falls ich ihn aufschlitze).

Als ich neulich Reifen wechselte, und neue Milch einfüllte, sah man einige Einstiche, die ich während der Fahrt nicht bemerkte.

Da ich nur (außer mit Spikes) tubeless fahre, kann ich das nur empfehlen.
Dornenstiche usw. seither = Fehlanzeige.

Aber das willst ja nicht (wobei flicken, Schlauch einziehen gar kein Prob ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (24. Februar 2010)

Du hast ja UST-Felgen. Ich würd an deiner Stelle Tubeless-Reifen auziehen, Latexmilch rein und gut ist. Keine Duchschläge und die Dornenlöcher verschließt die Milch. 

Bei Britta hätte ich wegen irgendeinem der Tubeless-Kits für normale Reifen samt Latexmilch keine Bedenken, dass das nicht hält. Sie fährt ja nicht so aggressiv wie andere.


----------



## alböhi (24. Februar 2010)

das sind dieselben dornen wie auf malle. 
sogar extraviel gummi ( fat albert plus downhillschlauch ) hilft nur gegen die kleinen dornen.

urlaub ohne flicken        kann ich mir garnich vorstellen.

euch beiden viel spass - gruss andreas


----------



## ricko (24. Februar 2010)

so jetzt endlich Feierabend.
Die Schlauchlosvariante mit Milch ist sehr reizvoll habe aber in 2 Situationen bedenken:
1. Im Flugzeug muss die Luft aus den Reifen gelassen werden. Theoretisch könnte der Mantel dann ins Felgeninnere rutschen, wenn beim Packen grob angefasst wird. In diesem Fall bekommt man den Reifen ja leider nur mit einer Standpumpe und kräftigen Pumpen wieder gefüllt. Da schaue ich dann am Zielflughafen ziemlich blöde aus der Wäsche!

2. Die Panne nach der Panne. Muss ich doch mal einen Schlauch einziehen, weil ein größeres Loch nicht mehr verschlossen wird, muss ich den neuen Schlauch in den versabberten Mantel einlegen. Der nächtste Dornenstich kommt bestimmt und dann hält mir kein Flicken mehr. Habe gelesen dass ein Forumsnutzer Desinfiziertücher mitnimmt, damit er die Lochstelle säubern kann. Ist eine Möglichkeit aber da ich noch keine Erfahrung damit habe mir zu riskant.

Aber vielleicht bekommt ihr mich mit guten Argumenten doch noch überredet schlauchlos zu fahren.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2010)

Das desinfizieren kannst dir sparen. Der Schlauch ist schon sauber, wenn du mit Schmirgelpapier normal schleifst.

Muß beim Lufttransport abgelassen werden??

Dann hast in der Tat ein Problem.

Zumal ja nach der Tubeless-Montage meist geschüttelt und nachgepumpt werden muß.

Je nach Schlappen läßt sich der Reifen auch nicht (oder fast nicht) ohne Kompressor montieren.

Rate dir, wie schon oben erwähnt, zum Eclipse mit Milch.


----------



## DJT (24. Februar 2010)

Wie wär's mit "Unplattbar"-Reifen!?
http://www.bikeonlineshop.de/product_info.php/products_id/965

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=unplattbar&x=0&y=0

Sind zwar sogesehen recht schwer, aber ob's des noch so groß ausmacht bei soviel Gepäck 
Und die Anschaffung relativiert sich vermutlich durch die Einsparung vieler Flicken, Schläuche und Nerven 

MfG DJT a.D.


----------



## timadietschi (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

das Problem hatte ich auch als ich noch Mountainking gefahren habe.

Mein erster Versuch der Positiv war: Pannenschutzband mit 
normalem Schlauch und Montainking Draht. Hier keine Durchstiche...

Mittlerweile fahre ich Nobby Nic auf "normalen Felgen" schlauchlos
mit Dichtmilch von NoTubes - Auch hier keine Durchstiche mehr.
Ich klopfe auf Holz...

Für so einen Urlaub würde ich mit der ersten Variante losfahren
Sie erscheint mir noch sicherer wie Dichtmilch und ist im Pannenfall
leichter zu reparieren - aufpumpen etc.

Ich bin nur von der ersten Variante abgekommen weil es mir zu 
schwer wurde habe aber auch immer einen Ersatzschlauch dabei.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## ricko (24. Februar 2010)

@damage
exclipse kenne ich nur vom namen und irgendwelchen youtubefilmchen. Probiere ich jetzt so kurz vor dem Urlaub nicht aus, naher klappt was nicht und ganz billig solls ja auch nicht sein. Vielleicht gehe ich das Risiko ein und probiere es nur mit dem Hinterrad schlauchlos. Den Tubelessreifen vom letzten mal saß eigentlich ziemlich stramm auf der Felge und es könnt schon klappen mit dem Luftablassen im Flieger.

@Hebbe
die Dinger gehören doch an diese Omaräder, oder? Über ein Kg für einen Reifen ist schon ganz ordentlich! Würde bestimmt zu deinem Tourenfully vom anderen Fred ganz gut passen
Mark hat mir dem empfohlen:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...-26-x-225.html?uin=bad5umlk99lsokvuuquglrtt90
Wäre gewichtsmäßig noch im Rahmen. Kennt den jemand?


----------



## DJT (24. Februar 2010)

ricko schrieb:


> @Hebbe
> die Dinger gehören doch an diese Omaräder, oder? Über ein Kg für einen Reifen ist schon ganz ordentlich! Würde bestimmt zu deinem Tourenfully vom anderen Fred ganz gut passen
> Mark hat mir dem empfohlen:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...-26-x-225.html?uin=bad5umlk99lsokvuuquglrtt90
> Wäre gewichtsmäßig noch im Rahmen. Kennt den jemand?



War nur ein Vorschlag. Ich kenn die Reifen halt von unseren Betriebsrädern 

Der "Mark-Tip" hört sich gut an find ich


----------



## ricko (24. Februar 2010)

@ mattias,

Drahtreifen haben eine besser Durchstichfestigkeit. Gut kann man sich vorstellen, das der Draht eine festere Reifenwand bildet. Muß mal schauen, sind wohl etwas schwerer.
Was ist denn ein Pannenschutzband?

@damage
welche Milch fährst du denn?


Muss jetzt leider los, jetzt wo es grad so spannend wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. Februar 2010)

ich fahre die NoTubes-Milch.


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Februar 2010)

ricko schrieb:


> @ mattias,
> 
> Drahtreifen haben eine besser Durchstichfestigkeit. Gut kann man sich vorstellen, das der Draht eine festere Reifenwand bildet. Muß mal schauen, sind wohl etwas schwerer.
> (



Wieso sollte ein Drahtreifen `ne bessere Durchstichfestigkeit haben? Der Draht befindet sich doch in der Felge, ansonsten ist der Aufbau eines Drahtreifens in aller Regel nicht anders als der von `ner faltbaren Version des gleichen Reifens.

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Der "Mark-Tip" ist eigentlich ein "Alböhi-Tip".


----------



## ricko (24. Februar 2010)

ach, und ich dachte, dass das Grundgewebe aus Draht besteht.


----------



## alböhi (25. Februar 2010)

beii 17,5 kg gepäck ?? pro person kannst sicherlich das gewicht für schweres gummi einsparen. ausserdem macht ihr urlaub oder müsst ihr ein rennen gewinnen?????

2.5 reifen mit 1,6 bar fahren sich im sand doch sowieso am besten!

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (25. Februar 2010)

Den Schwalbe Marathon gibts neuerdings sogar als MTB Plus Ausfuehrung mit richtigem MTB Profil:

http://www.schwalbe.com/cache/bilder/produktBilderZoom/product_241.gif

Vorne wuerde ich den dem Marathon MTB vorziehen sofern Trails und anspruchsvollers Gelaende gefahren werden soll. Auf Pisten sollte der 'normale' reichen.

Edit: der Marathon MTB Plus hat "Smartguard", der andere Marthon hat "nur" Double Defense.
DD soll nicht so robust sein wie Smartguard, was Durchstiche angeht...


----------



## ricko (25. Februar 2010)

@alböhi
17,5kg Gepäck??
Isomatte, Schlafsack und Biwaksack machen etwa 2kg Mehrgepäck zu dem normalen Transalpgepäck aus. Vielleicht kommen noch paar Kleinigkeiten hinzu, das macht dann aber nicht mehr viel aus. Aber dein Reifentipp ist nicht schlecht. Vielleicht mache einen Test zwischen diesem Reifen und einen UST-Reifen mit Milchfüllung. Wäre ja nicht schlecht zu wissen, welche die bessere Lösung für "Dornenländer" ist.

@aka
das ist jetzt dann wohl kein Omareifen mehr,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (25. Februar 2010)

ricko schrieb:


> @aka
> das ist jetzt dann wohl kein Omareifen mehr,oder?


Der wird halt ein kleines Vermoegen kosten.
Zum Thema Tubeless mit normalen Maenteln und Milch: habe ich zwar nicht aber funktioniert wohl recht gut. Allerdings habe ich erlebt wie einem beim Fahren die Luft raus ist, da wars dann schlagartig vorbei mit der Herrlichkeit. War, abgesehen vom (harmlosen) Abgang eine ziemliche Sauerei und ohne Kompressor bekam man den Reifen auch nicht mehr auf die Felge, es musste also ein Schlauch eingezogen werden womit der Vorteil auch verschwunden war (ich halte trotzdem viel davon).

Was man meiner Meinung nach getrost bleiben lassen kann: Pannenmilch in den Schlauch, das hat bei mir nicht geholfen.


----------



## plusminus (25. Februar 2010)

Zum Thema Luft ablassen vorm Fliegen.
In 10.000 m Höhe (normale Reisehöhe)  herrscht etwa ein Drittel des Drucks wie auf Meereshöhe. Sprich der Druck im Reifen ist dreimal so hoch wie auf dem Erdboden. Wenn man jetzt noch 1,5 bar im Reifen lässt sind das also etwa 4,5 bar auf 10.000 m Höhe. Das sollte jede Felge locker aushalten und der Mantel rutscht nicht von der Felge. Das sollte er bei nur einem bar eigentlich ebenfalls nicht.

Hoffe meine Physikkenntnisse sind soweit korrekt - falls nicht bitte aufklären.

Grüße
Axel


----------



## aka (25. Februar 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Hoffe meine Physikkenntnisse sind soweit korrekt - falls nicht bitte aufklären.


Also deine Physikkenntnisse werden schon gut sein, aber hast du schon mal ein Flugzeug mit Dachtraeger gesehen?


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Was man meiner Meinung nach getrost bleiben lassen kann: Pannenmilch in den Schlauch, das hat bei mir nicht geholfen.



Das wird sich aber mit dem Eclipse ändern.

Ich meinte auch nur die Kombi Eclipse/Milch.
Die soll super sein.


----------



## ricko (25. Februar 2010)

ist es nicht so, dass der Differenzdruck Vakuum/Umgebungsluft auf Meereshöhe 1bar ist? Also mehr als 1 bar wird es nie.
Die Disskussion ist aber überflüssig, das Flugpersonal muss sich an die Richtlinie halten, Luft aus den Reifen zu lassen, auch wenn der Gepäckraum sich im Druckausgleichsbereich befindet. Ich hatte beim letzten mal auch nur ein wenig Luft rausgelassen und als wir ankamen, war gar keine Luft mehr drinnen. Einmal allerdings hat niemand die Luft rausgelassen, da hatten die Packer es grad eilig, oder so.


----------



## aka (25. Februar 2010)

ricko schrieb:


> ist es nicht so, dass der Differenzdruck Vakuum/Umgebungsluft auf Meereshöhe 1bar ist? Also mehr als 1 bar wird es nie.


----------



## plusminus (25. Februar 2010)

@ka#295:  @aka#298  

@ricko: wie sind Eure Radelz denn verpackt - oder werden die tatsächlich auf nen Dachträger montiert?

+-


----------



## plusminus (25. Februar 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Menge an Flüssigkeit aus die man via Radreifen ins Flugzeug mitnehmen darf? Man könnte dann ja tatsächlich die transparenten Eclipse Schläuche nehmen - aber woher den durchsichtigen Reifen?

+-


----------



## aka (25. Februar 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Menge an Flüssigkeit aus die man via Radreifen ins Flugzeug mitnehmen darf?


Als Vielflieger kenne ich mich da aus:


> ...Diese müssen in einem separaten, transparenten, maximal ein Liter fassenden Plastikbeutel verpackt werden. Zur Mitnahme ist nur ein Beutel erlaubt. Dieser Plastikbeutel (z.B. wieder verschließbarer Gefrierbeutel, handelsüblicher Beutel mit Zipp-Verschluss) darf eine beliebige Anzahl von Gefäßen enthalten, muss aber vollständig zu verschließen sein und bei der Sicherheitskontrolle vorgezeigt werden.




Du musst deine Radreifen also in maximal 1l fassende Plastikbeutel verpacken.


----------



## ricko (25. Februar 2010)

jetzt wirds kompliziert! 
Also am besten die Milch in der Milchkanne belassen, beim Einchecken vorzeigen und erst am Ziel die Milch in den Reifen füllen?
Und was ist beim Rückflug?
Ich vermute das interessiert die gar nicht das da was im Reifen ist.

Milch im Schlauch ist wohl nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, habe da schon nachgelesen, das es nicht immer funktioniert. Wenn man doch mal flicken muss gehen die anderen Löcher auch wieder auf.

@+-
Räder werden in Kartons verpackt, die gleichen wie sie der Radhändler von seinen Lieferanten bekommt. Muss mal fragen, ob die bei RyanAir auch Gepäckträger am Flugzeug haben (irgendwo müssen die günstigen Preise ja herkommen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2010)

Ryanair? Würd lieber nen Fallschirm mitnehmen, als Bikes


----------



## britta-ox (25. Februar 2010)

ricko schrieb:


> jetzt wirds kompliziert!
> .


Das ist es doch schon mindestestens seit dem Zeitpunkt, als du die Reifen-Milch-Diskussion begonnen hast^^

Dabei fand ich es soooooo erholsam, wenn du Reifen geflickt hast, seufz^^

Never change a running system...war doch alles in kürzester Zeit wieder geflickt und wer hat schon als Trophäe zur Erinnerung an einen TopBikeurlaub einen Schlauch mit 17 Flicken
Übrigens hängt die Pannenzahl nicht nur vom Material, sondern auch vom Fahrstil ab, oder wie könnten die Techniker hier erklären, wenn der eine Fahrer im gleichen Gelände, bei gleicher Mondphase, doppeltem Tempo, halsbrecherischen Sprüngen ca. 2-3x so viel Platten hat wie sein normal fahrender Begleitschutz?


----------



## alböhi (25. Februar 2010)

der inginär macht´s doppelt schwär  

das mit der luft hat mich noch nie gekratzt, da ich meist eh viel zu wenig davon im reifen hab - egal.

nun zum thema reisekosten:
kauf dir ´nen grossen koffer, dann geht das rad kostenfrei als normales gepäck im flieger mit und beim busfahrer brauchst dann auch kein teures zusatzticket mehr kaufen.

für das gesparte geld kannst dann vor ort jemanden engagieren, der dir auf der tour die reifen flickt.

gruss andreas


----------



## ricko (25. Februar 2010)

Dabei fand ich es soooooo erholsam, wenn du Reifen geflickt hast, seufz^^

[/quote]

aber wenn ich nicht so oft flicken müsst, könnt ich bei den Pausen viel mehr Bier trinken und dann auch viel entspannter meinen eigenen Fahrstil genießen


----------



## plusminus (25. Februar 2010)

Hi
wenn Dein Rad im Karton ist wer soll da dann bitte noch die Luft rausmachen? Teste mal aus ob Du mit der Suppe klarkommst (noch hier in Deutschland). Wenns geht dann senk vorm Flug den Luftdruck im Reifen auf 1 bis 1,5 Bar ab und gut is. So sehe ich das aus inginärs Sicht

Greetz
+-


----------



## Volle the Guide (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo RT/TÜ-Fraktion,
wollte Euch eine Veranstaltung des wohl weltbesten Winterpokal-Fahrers (ohne "offizielle WP-Zulassung" und eines guten Freundes nicht vorenthalten.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/582914
Lohnt sich.
Wer mehr über die Königskrabbe wissen will:
www.kingcrab.de
Grüße, Volker


----------



## loretto6 (26. Februar 2010)

Erstaunlich: Man kann nicht nur über Technik diskutieren, man kann diese Dinger mit den beiden Rädern auch zum Fahren benutzen! Ich würde das heute Abend wieder machen. Jemand 18:15 Tourist-Info mit am Start?


----------



## gtbiker (26. Februar 2010)

Komm grade von ner Runde rein.....bei der Weilerburg hat ich Angst um mein Leben (nachdem 10m rechts neben mir nen mächtiger Baum umgestürzt ist, mächtig windig heute), beim abschließenden Trail von der Ödenburg runter hatte ich wieder nen dickes grinsen im Gesicht!


----------



## Sommersprosse (26. Februar 2010)

Ich kann heut leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (26. Februar 2010)

Schade! Dann schau ich mal, ob ich heute Abend den Hintern hoch krieg.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Februar 2010)

hat sich erledigt


----------



## alböhi (26. Februar 2010)

morgen werde ich nach hülben zum diavortrag fahren!

beginn des vortrags ist 19.30
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/582914

start um 16 uhr am hbf rt, rückseite.

strecke: gutenberg hoch, traufkante, calverbühl und über dettingen auf teer nach hülben rauf.

gruss andreas

@ volle : danke für den tip.


----------



## BikerRT (27. Februar 2010)

fährt morgen am Sonntag jemand? Ich muss mal wieder dringend aufs Bike. Ich würde einen Startzeitpunkt ab 12Uhr bevorzugen, um das schöne Wetter mitzunehmen


----------



## loretto6 (27. Februar 2010)

Lust hätte ich schon, aber mal abwarten, wie´s Wetter wird. Es gibt eine Unwetterwarnung für morgen.

Falls es nicht so schlimm wird, könnten wir ja unsere Schutzbleche wieder tauschen.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2010)

Nochmals zu den Dornen  :

Gestern gaudihalber über eine Dornenhecke gebrettert.
Dornenstrauch war gut fingerdick. Luftverlust = 0 !
fotografiert:



 





edith: Als Beweis hätt ich sogar nen Zeugen (der sich einen abgelacht hat)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (28. Februar 2010)

Ich hätt´ auch Interesse an `ner Tour, Doro würd´ eventuell auch mitkommen.
Wie wär´s mit:
*12:30 Uhr Hardys Bike-Shop?*
Falls Doro mitkommt, wär´ `ne Tour auf der Alb sinnvoll, weil Doro danach (15:00 Uhr oder etwas später) noch auf `nen Geburtstag in Pfullingen möcht´.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (28. Februar 2010)

12:30 Hardy´s. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## alböhi (28. Februar 2010)

am trauf hat´s noch einige " schneelöcher " ,
manche sind sogar schiebend gar nicht zu bewältigen.

auch die forstwege sind im wald noch grossteils geschlossen mit schnee bedeckt und fordern zeit und körner.

ich musste am grünen fels umdrehen. den wolfsfelsen hinunter war´s dann ´ne ziemliche rutschpatie - der boden war total weich und nass.
es hat sogar noch einige schneereste.

vllt. habt ihr ja mit der streckenwahl mehr glück  als ich gestern

aber trotzalledem - endorphin positiv  

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Februar 2010)

*Planänderung:* 
aufgrund der Schilderung von Andreas fahren wir lieber Neckarbegleittrails oder im Schönbuch.
Daher Start: *12.30 Uhr am Schlecker in Degerschlacht *


----------



## Fie (28. Februar 2010)

Sind hier die Jungs, die am Mittwoch über den Spitzberg geradelt sind?

Wenn ja: wenn ihr mich noch mal so erschreckt


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Sind hier die Jungs, die am Mittwoch über den Spitzberg geradelt sind?
> 
> Wenn ja: wenn ihr mich noch mal so erschreckt



Ich war jedenfalls nicht dabei.

Meine Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Fie (28. Februar 2010)

Okay.

Und wo ist das?


----------



## alböhi (28. Februar 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Sind hier die Jungs, die am Mittwoch über den Spitzberg geradelt sind?
> 
> Wenn ja: wenn ihr mich noch mal so erschreckt



herzlich willkommen im club.

@ mark: welch weise entscheidung  am trauf hätt´s euch heut sicher auss´m sattel geblasen.
was ist mit " buckeln " diese woche? z.b. am bach und am steilhang?

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Februar 2010)

Das sind die legendären "Neckarbegleittrails", erfunden bzw. gefunden von Alböhi.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Februar 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ mark: welch weise entscheidung  am trauf hätt´s euch heut sicher auss´m sattel geblasen.
> was ist mit " buckeln " diese woche? z.b. am bach und am steilhang?
> 
> gruss andreas



Stimmt, die Trails waren kein Problem, aber auf dem Rückweg waren selbst die kerzengeraden, breiten Feldwege nicht so einfach zu fahren, so stark war der Wind!
Nächste Woche werd´ ich wohl nicht nicht vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit aus der Firma kommen und ohne Tageslicht "buckelt" es sich halt nicht so gut. Aber spätestens nach der Zeitumstellung können wir das gerne machen. Jan hätt´ übrigens auch Interesse daran.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (2. März 2010)

Ich war gestern um den Einsiedel unterwegs. War klasse zu fahren, selbst die Abfahrt ins Kirnbachtal ging. Den Olgahain hab ich mir verkniffen, da war leider die Zeit zu knapp. 

Aber wenn es heute nicht viel regnet, dann sieht das gut aus auf den Trails für´s WE.


----------



## frithjof (2. März 2010)

Moin!
Ich fürchte, ich brauche nochmal Bastelhilfe! Ich muss einmal Kette und Ritzel, eventuell auch die Kettenblätter tauschen und die Bremse entlüften / Belege tauschen.
UND ICH HAB KEINE AHNUNG, WIE!
Biete nen Kasten Bier...
Grüße!


----------



## loretto6 (2. März 2010)

Für die Ritzel kann ich Dir das Werkzeug leihen. 

Für die Kettenblätter reicht ein Schraubenzieher. Was hast Du für eine Kette? Muss man die nieten oder hat sie ein Schloss?

Welcher Hersteller bei der Bremse - das ist wichtig wegen des Entlüftens. Beläge tauschen ist ganz einfach, das schafft sogar ein Student


----------



## toddel1 (3. März 2010)

Hi, Fritjof!
VOOORSICHT mit solchen Aussagen wie: ..."biete nen Kasten Bier".
Da kommen alle möglichen Gestalten auf einmal um die Ecke (- auch ich -grins!).
Ich hab am Samstag zwei Räder auf´m Rädlesmarkt zu verkaufen, wann wollt Ihr fahren??
Grüßle
Toddel



frithjof schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich fürchte, ich brauche nochmal Bastelhilfe! Ich muss einmal Kette und Ritzel, eventuell auch die Kettenblätter tauschen und die Bremse entlüften / Belege tauschen.
> UND ICH HAB KEINE AHNUNG, WIE!
> Biete nen Kasten Bier...
> Grüße!


----------



## frithjof (3. März 2010)

Die Bremse ist eine Magura Julie. Nen Kettennieter hab ich, das müsste ich schaffen. Werkzeug für die Ritzel wär klasse, die Kettenblätter müssten auch laufen.
Sorgen macht mir nur die Bremse...
Grüße!


----------



## loretto6 (3. März 2010)

Was ist das Problem mit der Julie. Wenn der Druckpunkt zu spät kommt, einfach oben am Griff mehr Öl einfüllen. 

Falls Druckpunkt schwammig - ich hab das Magura-Entlüftungsset.


----------



## britta-ox (3. März 2010)

frithjof schrieb:


> .
> Sorgen macht mir nur die Bremse...


Bremsbeläge tauschen ist so einfach, dass das sogar Frauen können^^

Sonst geh doch einfach mal in deinen Bikeshop, kauf da die neuen Beläge und frag, ob er sie dir drauf macht (und du guckst zu) und dir zeigen kann, wie man die Bremse entlüftet.
Wenn du gleich morgens hingehst, wo nix los ist, macht er das bestimmt.


----------



## Fie (3. März 2010)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Ich hab am Samstag zwei Räder auf´m Rädlesmarkt zu verkaufen, wann wollt Ihr fahren??
> Grüßle
> Toddel




Wo ist denn der???

Ich könnte auch so ein paar Schraube in meiner Nähe gebrauchen. 
Ich habe ein komplettes Bike zum Demonieren und auf´s Andere zum Montieren. 
Hätte da jemand Lust und Zeit dafür?
Ich weiß, das Werkstatthaus im fanzösischen Viertel bietet sich da an. 
Aber wenn es auch anderes geht, würde ich mich freuen.
Diese Woche, ich hoffe am Freitag, kommt mein Rahmen.

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## loretto6 (3. März 2010)

Vom Pegasus zum Dawg?

Ich stell gerne mein Werkzeug samt Montageständer zur Verfügung und leiste Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, aber bei mittlerweile sechs Rädern, die ich zu warten habe, bin ich gut ausgelastet mit schrauben, flicken, ölen und pumpen.

Du kannst ja mit Frithjof einen Selbsterfahrungsnachmittag Radaufbau machen - danach dann der Selbstfahrerkurs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (3. März 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Vom Pegasus zum Dawg?
> 
> Ich stell gerne mein Werkzeug samt Montageständer zur Verfügung und leiste Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, aber bei mittlerweile sechs Rädern, die ich zu warten habe, bin ich gut ausgelastet mit schrauben, flicken, ölen und pumpen.
> 
> Du kannst ja mit Frithjof einen Selbsterfahrungsnachmittag Radaufbau machen - danach dann der Selbstfahrerkurs.



Nein nein, vom Dawn zum CoilAir 
Das Pegasus bekommt dann mal ein gebührendes Update!

Meine alte Manitou bräuchte ganz dringend nen Service.

Für wie lange könntest du dein Werkzeug entbehren? Wenn du es überhaupt aus dem Haus gibst. Ich habe vor, das alles in meinem Wohnzimmer zu machen 
Schön warm und im Trockenen halt.


----------



## alböhi (3. März 2010)

na - das hört sich gut an.

ein gemeinsamer schraubernachmittag bei guter 
hintergrundmusik, anschliessende testfahrt,
zum " feierabend " ´ne kiste bier zum vorglühen 
und anschliessend in tü um die häuser ziehen.

genau mein ding. 

am samstag hätt ich zeit. 
an werkzeug kann ich auch einiges mitbringen.

gruss vom scabpimping öhi

@ fritjof : du weisst, was wir letzten sommer getrunken haben


----------



## frithjof (3. März 2010)

alles klar, läuft. aber wo? bei mir ist's leider schlecht! was ist denn das für ein werkstatthaus?


----------



## Fie (3. März 2010)

https://sslsites.de/werkstadthaus.de/werkstatt/fahrrad.htm


Im französichen Viertel.


----------



## loretto6 (4. März 2010)

Einzelheiten kann man ja morgen Abend besprechen beim erleuchteten Radeln. Treffpunkt 18:15 Tourist-Info. Der Wetterbericht ist gut - kalt, aber trocken!


----------



## Fie (4. März 2010)

Die Sachen, die ich vom Dawn abschrauben kann ohne Spezialwerkzeug, mache ich in meinem Wohnzimmer. Ich glaube ein drittes Bike würde fast auch noch gehen 

Euch viel Spaß beim Biken morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (4. März 2010)

Ich würd gern auf das Angebot mit dem Spezialwerkzeug zurückkommen! Ich muss irgendwie die Kassette runter kriegen, den Rest müsste ich eigentlich auch so schaffen. Könnt ich mir das irgendwie morgen oder am Samstag rausholen?


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2010)

Das Werkzeug (Peitsche + Nuß) würde ich mir auf jeden Fall kaufen (ca. 10-15 Euro).


----------



## Sommersprosse (5. März 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Einzelheiten kann man ja morgen Abend besprechen beim erleuchteten Radeln. Treffpunkt 18:15 Tourist-Info. Der Wetterbericht ist gut - kalt, aber trocken!


 
Bin heut Abend dabei


----------



## frithjof (5. März 2010)

ich hab gerade Ã¼ber 100 â¬ fÃ¼r Ersatzteile ausgegeben, da muss diese Anschaffung noch ein bisschen warten!


----------



## loretto6 (5. März 2010)

@frithjof&Fie:
vielleicht einigt Ihr Euch mal, wann und wo Ihr schrauben wollt. Dann könnt Ihr mir Bescheid geben wegen des Werkzeugs. Außer der absoluten Basisausstattung brauch ich am WE nix davon. 

@Sommersprosse:
Was würd´ ich nur ohne Dich machen?


----------



## Sommersprosse (5. März 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Was würd´ ich nur ohne Dich machen?



Schneller fahren??  Bis nachher


----------



## alböhi (5. März 2010)

oder artgerecht auf der couch liegen und ´ne büchse bier trinken ? 

gruss vom albtrauf


----------



## Fie (5. März 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @frithjof&Fie:
> vielleicht einigt Ihr Euch mal, wann und wo Ihr schrauben wollt. Dann könnt Ihr mir Bescheid geben wegen des Werkzeugs. Außer der absoluten Basisausstattung brauch ich am WE nix davon.



Mir fehlt noch ein Innenlager, dass muß ich mir erst noch besorgen.
Ich hoffe, Frithjof hat es nicht sooo eilig. Ich kann halt dieses WE nicht.
Wegen mir dann das WE drauf, also 13/14 März. 
Bis dahin, habe ich so die kleinen Umbauten erledigt. Hoff ich doch


----------



## frithjof (5. März 2010)

Ich werde es mir morgen in meinem schmalen Treppenhaus bequem machen und dort basteln. Das Ritzel lasse ich mir am Haagtor tauschen, den Rest sollte ich mit Bordmitteln hinkriegen.
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## Yetibike (5. März 2010)

Abend zusammen, ich versuch mich für das morgen angesagtem Schneetreiben zum biken zu motivieren. Hat einer Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (5. März 2010)

frithjof schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir morgen in meinem schmalen Treppenhaus bequem machen und dort basteln. Das Ritzel lasse ich mir am Haagtor tauschen, den Rest sollte ich mit Bordmitteln hinkriegen.
> Aber trotzdem vielen Dank!



Ich wohne am Haagtor um´s Eck 

der gepiercte große Typ dort, scheint ganz OK zu sein. Ist halt nur so, dass die nicht gerne ein Fremdbike behandeln. Das mit dem Zahnkranz könnte ich dort auch mal versuchen. Innenlager und Steuerkopf benötigen auch Spezialwerkzeug. Aber das Innenlager muß ich mir erst besorgen, bin da grad dabei. Dann ist mein Bike komplett und fertig für den Umbau. Habe jetzt beide Bikes im Wohnzimmer stehen und da ist es kuschelig 

Viel Glück Frithjof


----------



## Yetibike (6. März 2010)

bei dem vielen weißen Zeug ist wohl am Rad schrauben noch die beste Beschäftigung. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## frithjof (6. März 2010)

So, der neue Antriebsstrang sitzt. Leider habe ich noch Probleme mit der Bremse: Habe mir falsche Beläge gekauft, muss die nochmal umtauschen. Allerdings sind die alten noch gar nicht so weit runter, wie befürchtet, doch der Druckpunkt kommt erst so spät. Am Öl liegt es nicht, die Behälter sind voll.
Hat wer nen Tip für mich?


----------



## loretto6 (6. März 2010)

Ist der Behälter so voll, dass das Öl überläuft, wenn Du den Deckel drauf machst? Der Gruiff muss dabei wagrecht stehen.

Wenn ja, dann zieh den Bremshebel ein paar mal und lass ihn dann schnalzen. Dann kommt manchmal Luft aus der Leitung nach oben. Bremsleitung abklopfen kann auch helfen.


----------



## damage0099 (6. März 2010)

kann auch an der autom. Nachstellung liegen.
Drück die Kolben mal ganz zurück und pumpe sie wieder zusammen.
Evt. was minimal dünneres als die Bremsscheibe dazwischen halten.
So stelle ich meine Magura ein, wenn die Beläge ziemlich runter sind.


----------



## frithjof (6. März 2010)

habe eure Hinweise beherzigt, leider hatte ich nur ein wenig Erfolg auf der vorderen Bremse. Zumindest kommt man wieder zum Stehen. Ich fürchte, um eine komplette Entlüftung mit entsprechendem Werkzeug komme ich nicht drum herum. Hat jemand ein Magura-Service-Set, das ich mir borgen könnte? Öl hab ich.
Grüße!


----------



## alböhi (6. März 2010)

so´n set besteht doch eigentlich nur aus spritzen und schläuchen?!
ich denke die bekommst von jedem apotheker 

wer schafft´s morgen früh " ausse " federn zum biken?

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (6. März 2010)

... und mein schönes Fixerbesteck dreckig machen? Hab leider nur eine Spritze


----------



## brr... (6. März 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Sind hier die Jungs, die am Mittwoch über den Spitzberg geradelt sind?
> 
> Wenn ja: wenn ihr mich noch mal so erschreckt



Haben sich die Übeltäter mittlerweile gefunden? Ich war nämlich am Mittwoch auch auf'm Spitzberg unterwegs 



			
				Fie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wohne am Haagtor um´s Eck


...ich auch! Sollen wir mal zusammen losziehn?

Grüßle,
Benny.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (7. März 2010)

@frithjof: wer lesen kann ....

Ich hab ein Entlüftungsset, das nicht nur aus Spritzen und Schläuchen besteht und das Du Dir ausleihen kannst.


----------



## Fie (7. März 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> Haben sich die Übeltäter mittlerweile gefunden? Ich war nämlich am Mittwoch auch auf'm Spitzberg unterwegs
> 
> 
> ...ich auch! Sollen wir mal zusammen losziehn?
> ...



Hallo Benny,

ich hab doch nur 2 Bikes in Teilen in meinem Wohnzimmer verteilt 

Ich warte auf mein Innenlager, das ich gerade just heute klar gemacht habe 

Ich glaube, du hättest an mir keine Freude, ich bin eine Schnecke und war seit über 2 Monten oder so nicht mehr biken. Ich fahre, wenn überhaupt, mit dem Bus zum Spitzberg hoch. Denn, wenn ich den Burgholzweg von unten hochradle, bin ich oben schon kaputt. Also, überlege es dir 

Frag mich mal in 6 Wochen wieder 

Und die "Übeltäter" outen sich nicht 
Ich war mit einer Freundin und deren Hund den Rundweg laufen. Auf 3/4 der Strecke kam dann eine Horde Biker. Ich glaube, waren 5 oder 6 Mann.

Grüßle

Micha

PS: ich glaube darunter ein  schwarzes Liteville erkannt zu haben


----------



## brr... (7. März 2010)

Fie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, du hättest an mir keine Freude, ich bin eine Schnecke und war seit über 2 Monten oder so nicht mehr biken.


...das müsste man ausprobieren - wer weiß 
Melde dich gerne, wenn dein Bike aufgebaut ist und du Lust auf 'ne kleine Tour hast. Wir wohnen ja scheinbar keine 5 Minuten auseinander... und sind in 10 Minuten auf'm Spitzberg oben...



			
				Fie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, waren 5 oder 6 Mann.


Nap, ich war alleine unterwegs.

Greetings!

EDIT: Falls wer ne Tour ab TÜ plant, ich bin gerne dabei...

EDIT2: Hab heute mein Vorbau gewechselt und etwas Fett an den Gabelschaft. N Freund meinte jetzt, das sei ziemlich ungut - soll ich's noch mal abmontieren und putzen? Danke!


----------



## loretto6 (8. März 2010)

Ja - das Fett weg. In jeder Hinsicht!


----------



## Yetibike (8. März 2010)

@brr, Fett kommt nur zwischen Gabelschaft und Rahmen bzw. Lenkkopflager.
Der Vorbau sollte ja einigermaßen fest auf dem Gabelschaft sitzen das vermeidet aha-Effekte beim Bergabfahren


----------



## brr... (8. März 2010)

*@ loretto6 und Yetibike*

...danke euch beiden! Fett ist wieder weg und somit jetzt wohl alles korrekt 

Grüssle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (8. März 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Und die "Übeltäter" outen sich nicht


 
am WE ist da ja ne Menge los aber unter der woche ists schick dort....


----------



## frithjof (8. März 2010)

Ich muss nochmal um Hilfe bitten, nachdem sich meine Sorgen von letzter Woche in Luft aufgelöst haben:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6917756#post6917756
Hat wer ne Idee?
Grüße, Frithjof


----------



## loretto6 (8. März 2010)

Die Gabel kenn ich nicht, aber hat die auch Positiv- und Negativkammer wie die Rockshox? Wenn da zuviel in der Nagetivkammer ist, dann ziehen sich die Gabeln zusammen.


----------



## frithjof (8. März 2010)

Nach langer Recherche hat sich herausgestellt, dass wohl ein O-Ring nicht mehr ganz dicht ist. Jetzt werd ich wohl mal sehen, wie so eine Gabel von innen aussieht!


----------



## Adrian RT (9. März 2010)

Jemand Lust auf ne kleinere Runde mit Licht? Heute abend so gegen 18.00/19.00 Uhr Start Bauhaus/Hardys RT?

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## loretto6 (9. März 2010)

Ich geh Fußballspielen. 

Aber zieht euch warm an, heute geht ein ganz fieser, eiskalter Wind, der offenbar direkt aus Sibirien kommt.


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. März 2010)

Fährt heut Abend jmd?
Könnt die letzte Möglichkeit sein, sich Freitag Abend ordentlich den Hintern abzufrieren


----------



## aka (12. März 2010)

Also da geht einem doch der Hut hoch - heute morgen warens schon wieder -12 Grad, vor dem Haus koennte ich Eisschnelllauf trainieren so gross wie die Eisflaechen sind.
In einem Anfall von Optimismus hatte ich vor einiger Zeit die Spikes runtergemacht, die kommen heute abend wieder drauf. Glaube aber nicht, dass es mir bis TÜ reicht. Muss echt aufpassen, dass ich aus Frust nicht Schokolade oder gar andere unnütze Sachen kaufe...


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. März 2010)

Tiiiieeefff durchatmen Andreas 
Sieh`s positiv: Schnee und Kälte ist besser als Regen und Matsch


----------



## aka (12. März 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Schnee und Kälte ist besser als Regen und Matsch


Ja und nein - die Auswirkungen vom Streusalz ist wirklich uebel. Mein Rad hat diesen Winter gelitten wie noch nie, mein schoenes Rad ist regelrecht angegammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (12. März 2010)

Das ist halt ein Problem von Stahlrahmen, die gammeln dann schneller. Aber ich glaube, die Spikes nochmal drauf machen, das lohnt sich nicht mehr.

Ich wär heute beim letzten Schneeradeln mit dabei!


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. März 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Aber ich glaube, die Spikes nochmal drauf machen, das lohnt sich nicht mehr.


 
Echt, fährst du ohne?
Ich hab meine nämlich auch letzte Woche runter gemacht und wollt sie heut abend nochmal drauf machen.....bin aber eigentlich zu faul..


----------



## loretto6 (12. März 2010)

Ich bin auf den Touren immer ohne Spikes gefahren - die Spikes waren auf dem Hardtail, für die Fahrten zur Arbeit.

Einzige Ausnahme: unser Ausflug in den Rammert, da hatte ich ja das Hardtail dabei.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. März 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Ja und nein - die Auswirkungen vom Streusalz ist wirklich uebel. Mein Rad hat diesen Winter gelitten wie noch nie, mein schoenes Rad ist regelrecht angegammelt.



Hmm....
Ich gehe zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken schwanger,mir einen On One 456 aufzubauen.
Wenn der mir aber im Winter unterm Arsch weg oxidiert,ist das irgendwie nix


----------



## loretto6 (12. März 2010)

Immer schön Silikonöl drauf, dann dürfte eigentlich nix passieren. 

Und auf Dauer hält nix - nicht nur Eisen bricht, auch Marmor und Stein, das wissen wir ja seit Drafi selig.


----------



## Sommersprosse (12. März 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf den Touren immer ohne Spikes gefahren



Da siehst du mal was ich für eine aufmerksame Begleiterin bin 
Na dann fahr ich auch ohne, bis später.


----------



## aka (12. März 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hmm....
> Ich gehe zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken schwanger,mir einen On One 456 aufzubauen.
> Wenn der mir aber im Winter unterm Arsch weg oxidiert,ist das irgendwie nix



OK, da muss ich mal klarstellen: eher korridiert mir der Arsch weg als der Stahlrahmen. Am Rahmen wird hoechstens der Lack stumpf. Klar gibts stellen wo der Lack abgeplatzt ist und wo ein bissle Rostflecken sind aber die gehen beim Putzen weg. So ein Rahmen altert in Wuerde und bekommt statt grauer Haare halt die eine oder andere Schramme. Am Ende seines Lebens bricht halt dann irgendwann die Kettenstrebe durch und er geht den Weg alles irdischen, das gehoert dazu.

So ein OnOne ist beinahe soooo genial wie ein Vooodoo, da wuerde ich nicht zweimal ueberlegen.



Es sind die Anbauteile die nach diesem Winter in desolatem Zustand sind.
Gabelbruecke ist graesslich oxidiert, Schrauben sind angerostet. Die Felgen schauen innen aus wie sau, Kette, Kassette, Kettenblaetter echt uebel im Eimer. Meine Bremshebel knarzen.

Liegt sicher an meiner mangelnen Pflege, aber die letzten Winter wars mit der Pflege nicht besser, aber der Zustand lang nicht so arg. Muss aber sagen, dass ich diesen Winter relativ viel auf der Strasse unterwegs war.
Wie macht ihr das bei den konstanten Gefrierschranktemperaturen mit der Bikepflege? Ich trage mein Rad nach der Tour nicht in den Keller sondern das bleibt in der Garage. Wuerde ich es nach der Tour oft Waschen wuerde alles gefrieren.


----------



## Matthias247 (12. März 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Es sind die Anbauteile die nach diesem Winter in desolatem Zustand sind.
> Gabelbruecke ist graesslich oxidiert, Schrauben sind angerostet. Die Felgen schauen innen aus wie sau, Kette, Kassette, Kettenblaetter echt uebel im Eimer. Meine Bremshebel knarzen.


So ähnlich siehts bei mir auch aus. Antrieb ist ziemlich im Arsch, muss mit neuer Kette aber zumindest den Frühling noch überstehen. Bremskolben fahren wie üblich nurnoch einseitig ein- und aus, und das untere Lager des Steuersatzes sieht mehr nach Rost als nach Metall aus. Und sämtliche Schraubenköpfe sind jetzt auch in braun verschönert 

Aber naja, fahren könnte man noch damit  Wenn der Fahrer nicht momentan in nem beschissenen Zustand wäre


----------



## loretto6 (12. März 2010)

Ich schmier Silikonöl auf möglichst alles drauf. Außerdem Kette oft ölen, ebenso wie Umwerfer und Schaltwerk. In die Schraubenköpfe schmier ich immer nach einer großen Wäsche - also sehr selten - Lagerfett. Macht das Rad zwar schwerer, hilft aber gegen Rost.   

Gabel ist manchmal ein Problem. Bei meinem Sohn ist die auch ganz schnell korrodiert. 

Bisher haben meine Räder den Winter aber ganz gut überstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (12. März 2010)

Hab gerade versucht, meine Federgabel auseinander zu nehmen. Hat nicht so geklappt. Hab sie gleich wieder zu gemacht. Kennt sich wer mit dem Innenleben von Federgabeln aus? Ich soll da irgendwo nen O-Ring austauschen, aber ich hab wie immer keine Ahnung (doofe Studenten...)


----------



## mtbjahn (13. März 2010)

Hast Du hier schon nachgeschaut?
An Deiner Stelle würd´ ich die Gabel aber entweder dem Händler, bei dem Du sie gekauft hast, geben oder zu Cosmic Sports schicken.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (13. März 2010)

Falls jemand diesen Bericht auf der Startseite von mtb-news übersehen hat:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450275
Ein Fest für die Augen!
Wer hilft alböhi und mir beim Nachbauen der Lines im Maßstab 1:5?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## DJT (13. März 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Falls jemand diesen Bericht auf der Startseite von mtb-news übersehen hat:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450275
> Ein Fest für die Augen!
> Wer hilft alböhi und mir beim Nachbauen der Lines im Maßstab 1:5?
> ...



Also zum Testfahren würde ich dann gern vorbeikommen 

Sobald der Schnee weg ist könnt ihr ja anfangen zu bauen ...


----------



## BikerRT (13. März 2010)

geht heute jemand fahren?


----------



## Yetibike (13. März 2010)

Ja ich mach mich grad fertig zum losfahren grob Richtung RT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. März 2010)

@Hebbe: Ich glaub´ zwar nicht, daß das Foto echt ist, aber der Witz ist trotzdem gut!

@Jan und die Allgemeinheit: Wie wär´s mit ca. zwei Stunden Fahrtechniktraining auf Asphalt und Beton? 14:30 Uhr Schlecker Degerschlacht? 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (13. März 2010)

ich bin dabei, dann bleibt mein Bike wenigstens sauber, habe es erst so schön geputzt


----------



## Yetibike (13. März 2010)

Wenn ich den Schlecker finde bin ich dabei


----------



## mtbjahn (13. März 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> ich bin dabei, dann bleibt mein Bike wenigstens sauber, habe es erst so schön geputzt



Prima!
Herrn Yetibike schick´ ich meine Handynummer, falls er sich uns anschließen will.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (13. März 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Schlecker finde bin ich dabei


den kannst du nicht verfehlen, wenn du die Hauptstraße entlang fährst durch Degerschlacht, kommt er in der Ortsmitte, gegenüber von der Kirche


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. März 2010)

aka schrieb:


> OK, da muss ich mal klarstellen: eher korridiert mir der Arsch weg als der Stahlrahmen. Am Rahmen wird hoechstens der Lack stumpf. Klar gibts stellen wo der Lack abgeplatzt ist und wo ein bissle Rostflecken sind aber die gehen beim Putzen weg. So ein Rahmen altert in Wuerde und bekommt statt grauer Haare halt die eine oder andere Schramme. Am Ende seines Lebens bricht halt dann irgendwann die Kettenstrebe durch und er geht den Weg alles irdischen, das gehoert dazu.
> 
> *So ein OnOne ist beinahe soooo genial wie ein Vooodoo, da wuerde ich nicht zweimal ueberlegen.
> 
> ...



Auf deine Empfehlung hin hab ich jetzt mal den Rahmen bestellt.Sollte der sich als Fehlkauf entpuppen,bist natürlich DU schuld !

@Mark(dein Postfach ist voll!):
Lass der Doro mal Ihre Stütze.
Ich bräuchte sowieso 400 mm,und Geld hab ich jetzt eh keins mehr .

Und zum Thema "nie wieder Hardtail" halte ich es wie Adenauer:

"Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?"


----------



## OnkelZed (13. März 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Und zum Thema "nie wieder Hardtail" halte ich es wie Adenauer:
> 
> "Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern?"



Oli,

wir werden uns ein paar Wochen nach Deinem neugewonnenen "hardcore" feeling wegen der Aussage unterhalten... 
Wirst schon noch wieder zu den Sofa-Cowboys kommen.


Edgar


----------



## alböhi (14. März 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Falls jemand diesen Bericht auf der Startseite von mtb-news übersehen hat:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=450275
> Ein Fest für die Augen!
> Wer hilft alböhi und mir beim Nachbauen der Lines im Maßstab 1:5?
> ...



na zumindest mal ´ne filmsession bei mir, mit beamer und bier.

die dvd is scho kauft  - vorauss. liefertermin anfang mai.

der teaser hier ( follow me ) macht echt laune.

und werkzeug zur wegepflege gibts hier 

hat mir noch wer einen tipp zum thema astschere?

open trails gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (15. März 2010)

@mtbjahn und BikerRT, danke war nett am Samstag, werd mal schauen wann ich mal einen Sonntag von der Regierung frei bekomme. Wird aber eher erst nach Ostern werden.
Da hab ich dann noch ein bisschen Zeit zum üben


----------



## keepcool79 (16. März 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> @mtbjahn und BikerRT, danke war nett am Samstag, werd mal schauen wann ich mal einen Sonntag von der Regierung frei bekomme. Wird aber eher erst nach Ostern werden.
> Da hab ich dann noch ein bisschen Zeit zum üben



Schön, daß Du dabei warst! Wie geht´s Deinem Steißbein?
Jan und ich haben uns übrigens später noch `nen kleinen Kicker gebaut.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (17. März 2010)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> Schön, daß Du dabei warst! Wie geht´s Deinem Steißbein?
> Jan und ich haben uns übrigens später noch `nen kleinen Kicker gebaut.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Respekt - wie lang habt Ihr dafür geschaufelt?  

Für Samstag Plane ich ´nen kleinen Ausflug für Hobbygärtner.


Gruss Andreas


----------



## Yetibike (17. März 2010)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> Wie geht´s Deinem Steißbein?


 
Oh, frag nicht. Ist bisher noch geschwollen.......den Kick hätt ich bestimmt nicht mehr fahren können


----------



## alböhi (19. März 2010)

früher los und später heim?

wer hat heut noch lust auf ´ne traillastige tour auf der alb?

ruft an dreas


----------



## brr... (19. März 2010)

Ich hätte mega Lust, muss aber leider von 13-19 arbeiten. Bei mir wird's daher nix... 

Es gibt doch relativ viele fixe Termine (auch welche ab TÜ TuristInfo), wenn ich mich recht erinnere...

Könnte mir die vllt. einer noch mal sagen? 

So far,
Benny.


----------



## damage0099 (19. März 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> früher los und später heim?
> 
> wer hat heut noch lust auf ´ne traillastige tour auf der alb?
> 
> ruft an dreas



hi, mal 'ne Frage: Liegt da nicht noch rel. viel Schnee (schattige Albtraufseite)?
War da schon ne Weile nicht mehr unterwegs...


----------



## loretto6 (19. März 2010)

Der regelmäßige Tübinger Treff ist Freitags um 18:15 bei der Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke. Da bin ich heute wieder am Start, früher geht bei mir nicht. Sonst noch jemand, der schneefreie Trails und Plustemperaturen geniessen will?

@Brr: du könntest ja später dazustoßen, wir könnten ja schon Zeit und Treffpunkt verabreden.


----------



## pikehunter69 (19. März 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Der regelmäßige Tübinger Treff ist Freitags um 18:15 bei der Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke. Da bin ich heute wieder am Start, früher geht bei mir nicht. Sonst noch jemand, der schneefreie Trails und Plustemperaturen geniessen will?
> 
> @Brr: du könntest ja später dazustoßen, wir könnten ja schon Zeit und Treffpunkt verabreden.



bin heute Abend auch dabei , bis nacher.....................!!!    wer noch ???

Gruß Alexander


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. März 2010)

bei mir wirds nix, ich kränkel ein bischen, grad bei dem Kaiserwetter


----------



## loretto6 (19. März 2010)

Schade - gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (19. März 2010)

> @Brr: du könntest ja später dazustoßen, wir könnten ja schon Zeit und Treffpunkt verabreden.



...hab's leider nicht rechtzeitig gesehen und kam erst jetzt heim. Schade!

Wie ist's denn mit den folgenden Freitagen?
Ich würde gern regelmäßig mitfahren, habe aber leider immer das Problem, dass ich bis 18.30 arbeite. Bis ich dann zu Hause und fahrtauglich bin ist's 19.00.

Könntet ihr euch vorstellen mich entweder in der Weststadt (beim REWE/Saturn) abzuholen oder mit mir einen Treffpunkt auszumachen, den wir zeitgleich erreichen, wenn ich um 19.00 losfahre?

Grüssis!


----------



## mtbjahn (20. März 2010)

Wer hat heute Lust auf `ne zwei bis dreistündige Tour?
Start: 13 Uhr in RT bei Hardys Bike-Shop (neben Bauhaus)
Doro würd´ in Pfullingen "zusteigen".

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (20. März 2010)

" fit in den frühling " 

ist das motto des morgigen verkaufsoffenen sonntags in reutlingen.

über euren besuch an meinem infostand am marktplatz ( direkt vorm spitalhof ab 13 Uhr ) würde ich mich sehr freuen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (22. März 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wer hat heute Lust auf `ne zwei bis dreistündige Tour?
> Start: 13 Uhr in RT bei Hardys Bike-Shop (neben Bauhaus)
> 
> Schade hab ich zu spät gesehen.....


----------



## alböhi (22. März 2010)

buch doch marks sms service
dann verpasste keine tour mehr  






			
				alböhi schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte  ein ungepflegtes verbindungsstück
> an der traufkante in hülben wieder freischneiden.
> 
> sonntag nachmittag am 28.





			
				alböhi schrieb:
			
		

> treff um 13 uhr bei hardys am bauhaus in rt oder um 14 uhr in dettingen  am bahnhof. wer geht mit?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbjahn (22. März 2010)

alböhi: buch doch marks sms service
dann verpasste keine tour mehr   

Mark: Ich wußt´ gar nicht, daß ich sowas hab´. Das war übrigens das Highlight der Tour am Samstag. Außerdem haben Doro und ich wohl `nen neuen Trail gefunden, zumindest kann ich mich nicht erinnern, ihn schonmal gefahren zu sein (was bei mir bekanntlich bedeutet, daß ich ihn bisher maximal zehnmal gefahren bin).                                                                            

alböhi: ich möchte  ein ungepflegtes verbindungsstück 
an der traufkante in hülben wieder freischneiden.

sonntag nachmittag am 28.

treff um 13 uhr bei hardys am bauhaus in rt oder um 14 uhr in dettingen  am bahnhof. wer geht mit?





> eine aktion der SAF




Mark: Mal schauen, vielleicht komm´ ich mit.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (23. März 2010)

in der freien wildbahn - sicherlich mit ´nem riesen tele fotografiert 

wer hat heut nachmittag zeit? 

anruf genügt.

ciao dann


----------



## pikehunter69 (23. März 2010)

@ all ,
da es letztes Jahr am Gardasee so genial  war würde ich gerne dieses Jahr auch wieder dahin .
Habe die letzte Woche im April/ und erste Maiwoche  Urlaub und würde gerne für wenigstens 3-4 Tage evtl.auch für eine Woche biken gehen . 
Da zum gleichen Zeitpunkt das alljährliche bikefestival in Riva stattfindet würde sich ein Besuch am Lago gleich doppelt lohnen .

wer hätte denn Interesse mitzugehen!? meldet euch.............!!!

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (24. März 2010)

am 23. - 25. april ist eine dimb aktiv tour in kirchzarten, schwarzwald.

ein doppelzimmer hab ich schon verbindlich gebucht.
d.h. 65  incl frühstück für die zwei tage. die dimb geführten touren sind kostenfrei. 
der shuttle am samstag kost 3.90.

die 600 km von dort bis zum bikefestival schaffen wir locker in einer woche 

wenn noch wer mitwill bitte sofort und verbindlich bei mir melden. ich denke, das die restlichen zimmer bald weg sind, da die Jahreshauptversammlung der dimb in das woende eingebaut wurde.

gruss andreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (24. März 2010)

Wie siehts aus?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=452545

Wuerd gern mal mein neues Bike ausprobieren

Gruss aus Amsterdam


----------



## damage0099 (24. März 2010)

stell mal 'n Pic rein


----------



## mtbjahn (27. März 2010)

@lexander: Ich würd´ gerne mitkommen, allerdings geht´s bei mir urlaubstechnisch dieses Jahr nicht. Vielleicht im Herbst?!
@ndreas: Auch da wär´ ich gerne dabei, hab´ aber leider keine Zeit.
[email protected]: Ich möcht´ dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal in `nen Bike-Park. Allerdings müßt´ ich mir dort wohl ein Rad ausleihen oder mit `nem Hardtail fahren. Meinem Canyon hätt´ ich die Belastung in `nem Bike-Park sowieso nicht zugemutet.
Hat jemand heute noch Lust und Zeit zu `ner kurzen Tour (max. zwei Stunden) mit Start gegen 16:30 Uhr?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (27. März 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @lexander: Ich würd´ gerne mitkommen, allerdings geht´s bei mir urlaubstechnisch dieses Jahr nicht. Vielleicht im Herbst?!
> @ndreas: Auch da wär´ ich gerne dabei, hab´ aber leider keine Zeit.
> [email protected]: Ich möcht´ dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall mal in `nen Bike-Park. Allerdings müßt´ ich mir dort wohl ein Rad ausleihen oder mit `nem Hardtail fahren. Meinem Canyon hätt´ ich die Belastung in `nem Bike-Park sowieso nicht zugemutet.
> Hat jemand heute noch Lust und Zeit zu `ner kurzen Tour (max. zwei Stunden) mit Start gegen 16:30 Uhr?
> ...



Hallo Mark ,

kann heute leider nicht .
Aber morgen möchte ich auf jeden Fall zum biken gehen .
Wer hat Lust und Zeit am Sonntag auf ne Runde durch die Wälder !?
Zeitlich bin ich bis jetzt noch recht flexibel, wobei mir so gegen 13.00 Uhr am liebsten wär.
meldet Euch !!!

@ mark,
wegen der Griffe bin ich noch auf der Suche, hab dich also nicht vergessen

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## toddel1 (27. März 2010)

@all
jetzt gehts langsam an die Feinplanung für die *Lenzerheide-Toddel-Tour!*

Termin ist am 09. - 13. 06. 2010,
gefahren werden zwei Leistungsklassen (zeitweise), 1. gemütlich, 2. extrem/experimentell. Hochgebirge gibt´s auf jeden Fall ;-)

Wer will noch mit? Bitte melden unter P.N. bis Mittwoch nächster Woche. 

Info´s zur Buchung (entweder Berghotel Sartons oder Ferienhaus Sanapans) gibt´s Ende nächster Woche per P.N. an die Teilnehmer!

@doro + marc
ich halte mal ab Do abend dann das Quartier für Euch zwei frei.

Greez
Toddel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. März 2010)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Mark ,
> 
> kann heute leider nicht .
> Aber morgen möchte ich auf jeden Fall zum biken gehen .
> ...



*meld*

Wenn sich sonst keiner "erbarmt",kannst du dich in den Zug(12.48Uhr) setzen und nach Nürtingen(13.04Uhr) kommen.


----------



## pikehunter69 (28. März 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *meld*
> 
> Wenn sich sonst keiner "erbarmt",kannst du dich in den Zug(12.48Uhr) setzen und nach Nürtingen(13.04Uhr) kommen.



Hallo Oli ,
ein andermal komme ich gerne nach Nürtingen. Aber heute wirds nur ´ne kürzere tour - bis maximal 16.00 Uhr .
Werde um 13.00 Uhr in Reutlingen am Hardy`s starten - die Sonne kommt raus 

Gruß Alexander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. März 2010)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Hallo Oli ,
> ein andermal komme ich gerne nach Nürtingen. Aber heute wirds nur ´ne kürzere tour - bis maximal 16.00 Uhr .
> Werde um 13.00 Uhr in Reutlingen am Hardy`s starten - die Sonne kommt raus
> 
> Gruß Alexander



Ok,
dann viel Spaß!


----------



## mtbjahn (28. März 2010)

toddel1 schrieb:


> @all
> jetzt gehts langsam an die Feinplanung für die *Lenzerheide-Toddel-Tour!*
> 
> Termin ist am 09. - 13. 06. 2010,
> ...



@Toddel:
Danke!

@lexander: Mal schauen, ob Doro und ich´s noch rechtzeitig an den Start schaffen!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (28. März 2010)

Der Start der heutigen Tour wurde verlegt auf:
*13:15 Uhr - Schlecker Degerschlacht
*
Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (28. März 2010)

alles klar, ich komm mit


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. März 2010)

Wer wäre morgen bei ner Runde so ab 19:30Uhr dabei?


----------



## mtbjahn (29. März 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wer wäre morgen bei ner Runde so ab 19:30Uhr dabei?



Rezina und ich wollen morgen auch fahren, aber bei Frau Sommersprosse soll´s eher was kleineres werden. Könntest Du auch schon um 19:00 Uhr starten? Hast Du (oder jemand anderes, der mitfahren möcht´) `ne Idee, wo wir starten und fahren könnten? Falls nicht, könnten wir ja einfach mal wieder durch den Metzinger Maiwald zum Glemser Stausee fahren. Kannst Du mir mein Werkzeug mitbringen?
@Sommersprosse: Wieviele Stunden darf die Tour denn gehen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (29. März 2010)

da fahr ich doch mit - degerschlacht, sondelfingen, tierheimtrails, skateplatz, friedhofstreppen und dann wie gehabt? oder doch lieber andersrum 

gruss andreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. März 2010)

Hmm 19uhr wird eng.kommt drauf an wo wir starten...


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. März 2010)

Momentan hab ich schon Schwierigkeiten damit aufrecht zu gehen. Aus dem 15 km ist ein 16 km Lauf geworden...und weitere 5 sollens werden......worauf hab ich mich da nur eingelassen

Ich schau mal ob ich morgen wieder des aufrechten Ganges mächtig bin und meld mich dann. Wenn gar nichts geht würd ich vorher kurz meinen Lenker bei dir abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (29. März 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hmm 19uhr wird eng.kommt drauf an wo wir starten...



wir können dich auch zu haus abholen - oder direkt anner arbeit???

zimmer frei: 

am 23. - 25. april ist eine dimb aktiv tour in kirchzarten, schwarzwald.

ein doppelzimmer hab ich schon verbindlich gebucht.
d.h. 65  incl frühstück für die zwei tage. die dimb geführten touren  sind kostenfrei. 
der shuttle am samstag kost 3.90.


----------



## mtbjahn (29. März 2010)

[email protected]: *19:15 Uhr, Hardys Bike-Shop* - geht das?
@Sommersprosse: Wenn Du nicht mitfahren kannst/willst, dann leg´ ich den Lenker einfach vor meine Tür. Ansonsten könnt´ ich mir auch vorstellen, am Donnerstag `ne Tour zu fahren, die wir mit der Lenkerübergabe verbinden könnten...oder am Wochenende...

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. März 2010)

Lenkerübergabe...so richtig auf rotem Samtkissen mit Fanfaren im Hintergrund??.....Cooool!! 

Ich meld mich morgen wieder.

LG


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. März 2010)

19:15uhr kann ich schaffen.bzw. Werd ich.muss ich halt früher aufhören zu arbeiten.wohin ist mir eigentlich egal.Hauptsache keine 50km soviel schaff ich grad nicht mer:-(


----------



## Adrian RT (30. März 2010)

19:15 Uhr Hardys - komme höchstwahrscheinlich auch!


----------



## KaiKaisen (30. März 2010)

So wies im Moment aussieht werden wir heute abend wohl nass werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (30. März 2010)

Ich muss passen,
meine Beine sind von gestern ziemlich geschunden
Kann rechts nicht richtig auftreten


----------



## brr... (30. März 2010)

Ich will heute mal den ADFC-Treff in TÜ ausprobieren. Auf der RV Pfeil Seite steht, dass da heute um 17.30 was ist.

Weiß einer, ob das stimmt oder noch besser: kommt wer dazu?

Grüßle!


----------



## alböhi (30. März 2010)

gut 19.15 beim hardys - aber nur, wenn´s keine wildschweine regnet.

wie wär´s mir wannweil - kusterdingen? da schaut´s grad noch gut aus.

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (30. März 2010)

Wildschweine wird´s nicht regnen, ich war aber vorher unterwegs, da kamen kurz mal Hagelkörner von oben. Außerdem hab ich in die eine Richtung einen neuen Geschwindigkeitsrekord aufgestellt. In die andere Richtug war´s dafür umso langsamer, kurz: es ist stürmisch!

@Brrr...: hab ich leider zu spät gesehen. Erzähl doch mal wie´s war!


----------



## alböhi (30. März 2010)

planänderung bei mir: mein sofa lässt mich nicht mehr los - euch viel spass.

ich hab nu ´n bisschen frei -  wer hat morgen am hellichten tag zeit und lust?

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hat irgendwer evtl.einen VRO-Vorbau in Größe S über oder möchte gegen Größe M tauschen?

Gruß Oli


----------



## brr... (30. März 2010)

> @Brrr...: hab ich leider zu spät gesehen. Erzähl doch mal wie´s war!



War ganz klasse!!! 
...um ehrlich zu sein, ist niemand gekommen. Es kam ein Rennradler vorbei, der irgendwie auch dachte, es sei ein Treff, aber es kam auch kein 2. Rennrad-Fahrer...

Ich war letzten Sonntag mit den Pfeilern unterwegs und das war eigentlich eine ganz coole Tour. Viele trails und ein sehr angenehmes Tempo.

Haben die Spitzbergtrails, Märchensee, paar Schönbuchtrails und den Österbergtrail mitgenommen.

Der gleiche Treff wie letzten Sonntag soll wohl ab nächster Woche Mittwochs sein...

Grüße!


----------



## el-manu-bici (1. April 2010)

Hallo, meine Liebste und ich sind neu in Wannweil ...
Findet der Treff auch an Karfreitag statt ?, Wie ist so das Lvel in der Gruppe ? Wir sind keine Schnarcher, aber auch keine Heizer ...

Freu mich auf Antwort !
Gruß
Manuel







alböhi schrieb:


> hallo freunde der berge und des geländes,
> 
> MTB-Treff Tübingen: Freitag 18.00 Neckarbrücke/Touristinfo
> Schönbuchrunde/2h +-? und Einkehr zum Schluss*?*
> ...


tschüss winter [/quote]


----------



## loretto6 (1. April 2010)

Von mir aus können wir morgen gern auch schon um 16 Uhr fahren, dann ist noch lang genug hell. UNd ich kann vorher mit der Familje für den Alpencross trainieren. 

Das Tempo ist in der Regel gemäßigt, richtet sich aber immer nach dem/der langsamsten. 

An normalen Freitag ist übrigens Start um 18:15! Der Treffpunkt ist aber der gleiche geblieben


----------



## brr... (1. April 2010)

Falls es um 16 Uhr los geht, bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei...

Hat jemand 'ne Idee wo man hin fahren könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (2. April 2010)

@ all ,

wer hat Lust heute ab ca 11.30 Uhr auf eine tour bis maximal 15.00 Uhr !?

bei dem schönen Wetter könnten wir mal wieder nen kurzen Abstecher auf die Alb machen 

gruß Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (2. April 2010)

@Christoph und Alexander:
Ich kann mich gerade nicht entscheiden, bei wem von Euch beiden ich mitfahren soll. 
Auf folgende Ziele in der Nähe von Tübingen hätt´ ich eigentlich mal wieder Lust: 
- HW5
- Wurmlingen
- Wagenburg (franz. Viertel)

Andererseits haben wir beim Night Ride am Dienstag `nen neuen Mini-Drop in der Nähe von Reutlingen entdeckt...

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Fie (2. April 2010)

Die Sonne kommt grad in Tübingen raus und ich werde mich wohl demnächst auf den Weg machen Richtung Spitzberg/Wurmlingen/Rottenburg/Kiebingen/Bühl/Kilchberg/Weilheim und am Freibad hintenrum zurück. Sind so um die 20Km.

Ich bemerke: bei Anstiegen fehlt es mir noch an Kondition und Kraft. Ansonsten weiß ich momentan meine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit nicht, weil Tacho außer funktion. Besser gesagt, der Geber an der Gabel.

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## loretto6 (2. April 2010)

Die Sonne kommt zwar raus, es ist aber noch zapfenkalt: 0,4 Grad auf meinem Balkon! Mir persönlich wäre das für eine Albtour zu frisch, da hat´s wahrscheinlich noch Glatteis.


----------



## Fie (2. April 2010)

Hab grad geguckt. 7,5 Grad, allerdings der Sonne etwas zugewandt. Und das Schloß lächelt mich an


----------



## pikehunter69 (2. April 2010)

kommt jetzt jemand mit ? sonst werde ich alleine starten.........!?

Gruß 
Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (2. April 2010)

Dann start´ ich um *11:30 Uhr in Degerschlacht (Schlecker)* und um *16:00 Uhr in Tübingen (Tourist-Info)*. Falls jemand mit Alexander und mir auf die Alb will, kann er/sie sich ja noch kurzfristig melden, dann läßt sich ein Einstieg bei Hardys Bike-Shop oder in Pfullingen arrangieren.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (2. April 2010)

Da die Tour mit Alexander doch etwas länger geworden ist und ich bis Sonntag Abend kein Auto hab´, wird mir `ne Tour in Tübingen mit Start um 16 Uhr nun doch zuviel.
Falls ihr trotzdem fahrt, wünsch´ ich Euch viel Spaß! Die Trails sind jedenfalls einigermaßen trocken.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (3. April 2010)

War eine schöne Tour gestern. Haben beim HW 5 einen neuen Trail entdeckt. Dafür war dann eine Abfahrt 100 Meter Hindernislauf mit Bike - da lagen massenweise Baumstämme quer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (3. April 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Ich muss passen,
> meine Beine sind von gestern ziemlich geschunden
> Kann rechts nicht richtig auftreten



Hui, was hast gemacht Sommersprosse !?

Ich darf seit gestern wieder mit ganzem Gewicht auftreten 
... ich werde also laangsaam wieder fit zur ...



toddel1 schrieb:


> *Lenzerheide-Toddel-Tour!*


(gell Oli )


----------



## mtbjahn (4. April 2010)

@DJT:
Das hört sich doch schon ganz gut an!

Wer hat Interesse, morgen `ne Tour auf die bzw. auf der Alb zu fahren?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. April 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Hui, was hast gemacht Sommersprosse !?
> 
> Ich darf seit gestern wieder mit ganzem Gewicht auftreten
> ... ich werde also laangsaam wieder fit zur ...
> ...



Vergiss aber nicht,auch die Schluckmuskulatur zu trainieren

@Mark:
bin erst morgen Abend wieder im Schwabenland.


----------



## KaiKaisen (5. April 2010)

Auch wenn's etwas spät ist ich würd heute gerne noch ne runde drehen.


----------



## mtbjahn (5. April 2010)

Dann schlag´ ich vor, daß wir uns *um 14 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop* treffen. Paßt das bei Dir?
Doro kommt übrigens auch mit.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (5. April 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Hui, was hast gemacht Sommersprosse !?
> 
> Ich darf seit gestern wieder mit ganzem Gewicht auftreten



Bänderzerrung - beim Joggen umgeknickt
Darf aber wahrscheinlich Ende der Woche schon wieder aufs Rad, ist also nicht annähernd mit deiner Geschichte vergleichbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (5. April 2010)

ich würde auch gerne, aber mein Dämpfer liegt hier ausgebaut auf´m Schreibtisch, meine Tour durch den Schwarzwald hat ihm den Rest gegeben. muss erst mal gucken wer mir ne neue Buchse einbaut. Schade, das Wetter scheint sich ja zu machen.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## KaiKaisen (5. April 2010)

Ok 14 Uhr hardys Bike Shop


----------



## mtbjahn (5. April 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne, aber mein Dämpfer liegt hier ausgebaut auf´m Schreibtisch, meine Tour durch den Schwarzwald hat ihm den Rest gegeben. muss erst mal gucken wer mir ne neue Buchse einbaut. Schade, das Wetter scheint sich ja zu machen.
> 
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß!



Für solche Fälle würd´ ein halbwegs gutes Hardtail doch Sinn machen, oder? Ich hätt´ da gerade ein paar Gebrauchte im Angebot...besser gesagt: Alle Räder, die ich hab´ + ein paar Teile (z.B. Gabeln).

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (5. April 2010)

Hier findet Ihr die Fotos von heute.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (5. April 2010)

War ne schöne Tour hatte viel Spaß und die Beine sagen auch danke


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. April 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle würd´ ein halbwegs gutes Hardtail doch Sinn machen, oder? Ich hätt´ da gerade ein paar Gebrauchte im Angebot...besser gesagt: *Alle Räder, die ich hab´* + ein paar Teile (z.B. Gabeln).
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Hä


----------



## DJT (5. April 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Bänderzerrung - beim Joggen umgeknickt
> Darf aber wahrscheinlich Ende der Woche schon wieder aufs Rad...



Na dann gute Besserung Sprosse 
Meine neuen Joggingschuhe die ich in der Woche vor dem Beinbruch gekauft habe stehen leider auch noch unbenützt im Keller 

Edit: Vielleicht will Mark gscheit aufrüsten ;-)


----------



## brr... (5. April 2010)

*@Kai*

Schickes neues Bike.. *lechz* Supershuttle FR oder was haste da?
Erst heute hab ich mir wieder was in die Richtung gewünscht, als mir meine Gabel (trotz zuviel Luftdruck ohnehin) bei nem drop durchgeschlagen ist...

Anyway, greez!!!


----------



## loretto6 (6. April 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hä



Ich denke, das war ein Angebot, ein Rad auszuleihen. Der Mark wird schon nicht alle verkaufen.

Oder etwa doch?


----------



## Adrian RT (6. April 2010)

Dreh' gleich kurzfristig noch ne Runde mit nem Kumpel. Richtung Alb...noch jemand Lust auf ne Tour - schnell posten - Abfahrt ist so spätestens 18.00 Uhr.

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (6. April 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich denke, das war ein Angebot, ein Rad auszuleihen. Der Mark wird schon nicht alle verkaufen.
> 
> Oder etwa doch?



Nach über zwanzig Jahren MTB fahren wird es nun Zeit für eine Sportart, die meinem Alter und meinem Einkommen besser entspricht. Es war schön, mit Euch zu fahren. Ihr könnt mich gerne mal auf dem Golfplatz besuchen.

Spaß beiseite: Ich möcht´ tatsächlich alle Räder verkaufen und zwei neue erwerben, allerdings muß ich erst noch überprüfen, ob ich mir die beiden Räder, die ich mir vorstell´, auch wirklich leisten kann bzw. will. Das hängt unter anderem davon ab, ob und zu welchem Preis der Rahmenbauer meiner Wahl den von mir gewünschten Rahmen bauen kann. 
Ich würd´ mich freuen, wenn zumindest ein oder zwei von meinen Rädern von RT/TÜ-"Threaties" (Hallo 34CrMo4!) gekauft würden, denn dann wüßt´ ich, daß die Räder in guten Händen sind und ich sie auch mal wieder sehen kann. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2010)

Ein Bekannter von nem guten Kumpel hat sich auch sein Bike maßschneidern lassen.

War aber nicht teurer als ein standard-Rahmen, ich glaub so 1500 Euro rum (meinte mein Kumpel damals).
Stahl-Hardtail.

Wenn du was genaueres wissen willst, kann ich gern mal nachfragen lassen.

Er kommt aus'm Schwarzwald, sein Bike werde ich demnächst live sehen, da er uns auf ein traillastiges WE eingeladen hat


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. April 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> *Nach über zwanzig Jahren MTB fahren wird es nun Zeit für eine Sportart, die meinem Alter und meinem Einkommen besser entspricht. Es war schön, mit Euch zu fahren. Ihr könnt mich gerne mal auf dem Golfplatz besuchen.*
> 
> Spaß beiseite: Ich möcht´ tatsächlich alle Räder verkaufen und zwei neue erwerben, allerdings muß ich erst noch überprüfen, ob ich mir die beiden Räder, die ich mir vorstell´, auch wirklich leisten kann bzw. will. Das hängt unter anderem davon ab, ob und zu welchem Preis der Rahmenbauer meiner Wahl den von mir gewünschten Rahmen bauen kann.
> Ich würd´ mich freuen, wenn zumindest ein oder zwei von meinen Rädern von RT/TÜ-"Threaties" (Hallo 34CrMo4!) gekauft würden, denn dann wüßt´ ich, daß die Räder in guten Händen sind und ich sie auch mal wieder sehen kann.
> ...



Ach so.
Du hast dich aber hoffentlich nicht vom anrüchigen Zeitvertreib eines anderen bekannten Golfers beeinflussen lassen ?


----------



## loretto6 (7. April 2010)

Gibt´s einen anderen Grund, Golf zu spielen?

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine sonnige Nachmittagsrunde in und um Tübingen?


----------



## mtbjahn (7. April 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Du hast dich aber hoffentlich nicht vom anrüchigen Zeitvertreib eines anderen bekannten Golfers beeinflussen lassen ?



Da ich bestimmte Arten von Medien nicht konsumiere, bin ich darüber nicht im BILDe.


----------



## loretto6 (8. April 2010)

Das kam auch in seriöseren Medien. Aber Herr Wutz hat offenbar seinem Nachnamen alle Ehre gemacht!

Was mich interessieren würde: von welchem Hersteller sollen denn die neuen Golfschläger kommen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. April 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Das kam auch in seriöseren Medien. Aber Herr Wutz hat offenbar seinem Nachnamen alle Ehre gemacht!
> 
> Was micH interessieren würde: von welchem Herstelle sollen den die neuen Golfschläger kommen?



Also ich würde keine von Canyon nehmen!


----------



## J3STER (8. April 2010)

Wer von euch hat eigentlich den Gap am Kicker im Steinbruch Wurmlingen reingeshaped  ? ... und weiter hinten gibts bei den Bäumen einen Drop Richtung "Bodenwellenkicker"- ist den schon mal jemand runtergesprungen  ? wenn ja wie ist der so


----------



## alböhi (8. April 2010)

nee nee - wer macht denn sowas?!

aber wir könnten sa vormittag mal zum hornbach gucken - da gibts was zu tun. da zur zeit alle alle " auf´m gütle " werkeln falln ´mer net a´mal auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (8. April 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde: von welchem Hersteller sollen denn die neuen Golfschläger kommen?



Als Wedge hätt´ ich gerne harten Stahl aus Rodgau und als Driver weiches Aluminium aus Lübbrechtsen.

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. @ndreas: Mal schauen, ob ich die Aktion beim Hornbach zeitlich unterbringen kann. Nicht vergessen: Um 14 oder spätestens 15 Uhr starten wir Richtung Aschaffenburg.


----------



## loretto6 (9. April 2010)

Suche Mountainbiker/Mountainbikerin zum Touren heute Abend auf den trockenen Trails  rund um Tübingen. Zuschriften mit oder ohne aussagekräftiges Bild bitte hier im Forum!

Späteres Bier nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## ricko (9. April 2010)

Wenn es mir reicht, bin ich heut dabei. Brauchste Bild??

Grüße


----------



## loretto6 (9. April 2010)

Klar, aber ein aussagekräftiges, wenn Du verstehst, was gemeint ist


----------



## ricko (9. April 2010)

oooh, 
arbeiten ist sooo anstrengend, ich glaube ich sage doch ab und relaxe erstmal mit nem Bier.


----------



## alböhi (9. April 2010)

ey alter - was soll das????

ich bin auf´m weg.

das bier trinken wir nach der tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. April 2010)

Hat morgen nachmittag jemand Lust auf eine Tour?
Start 13.30/14 Uhr,Startpunkt ist verhandelbar.

Eventuelle Antworten bitte im "Nürtingen"-Fred!

Oli


----------



## brr... (9. April 2010)

Ich toure *morgen gegen 3* los. Geplant habe ich 2-3h mit vielen leckeren trails rund um TÜ...

Falls wer mit will, melden (gerne auch mit den Bildern :-D)! Treffpunkt können wir dann ausmachen

Greets!


----------



## Olmeca (10. April 2010)

Servus,

ich würd mich der Tour um 3 anschließen, ich wohn in Tü, wäre für mich am einfachsten irgendwo in Tü zu treffen.

Gruss


----------



## brr... (10. April 2010)

*@olmeca*

Super, es sind auch noch ein Freund und eine Freundin von mir dabei. Sind dann also zu 4. 

*Treffpunkt 14.45 am Haagtor/Fußgängertunnel (auf der Seite zur Altstadt)*

Ich hab keine Möglichkeit mehr davor online zu gehen... falls noch jemand dazustoßen will, einfach kommen. Wir warten auch 5 Minuten...

Grüße!


----------



## Olmeca (10. April 2010)

@ brr 

Ja sehr cool das ist gleich bei mir um die Ecke bis denne.

Gruß


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. April 2010)

Für alle spätentschlossenen.
Ich würde heute so um 17Uhr -17:30Uhr noch nach Lichtenstein fahren.
Wer also lust hat einfach posten.

Wer ist heute Abend bei der Live Nacht in Reutlingen?


----------



## BikerRT (10. April 2010)

bin evtl. bei der Live-Nacht mit meiner Freundin unterwegs

Fahren geht bei mir nicht, Dämpfer gleitlager sind am Ar***.


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. April 2010)

Also ich bin ab 21Uhr aufm Marktplatz am Brunnen.


----------



## pikehunter69 (11. April 2010)

@ all ,

würde heute gerne ab 14.00 Uhr 2-3 Stunden die Nekarbegleittrails unter die Stollen nehmen.................!!!
Treffpunkt Schlecker in Degerschlacht.

jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen  ?


----------



## Adrian RT (11. April 2010)

@Alexander: Bis 14.00 Uhr -  bring dir deine Jacke mit  

Bis nachher

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olmeca (11. April 2010)

jemand Bock aufn kleinen Ride in Tü?


----------



## pikehunter69 (11. April 2010)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> @Alexander: Bis 14.00 Uhr -  bring dir deine Jacke mit
> 
> Bis nachher
> 
> ...



@ Adrian ,
alles klar bis gleich.....................  -wer noch ???

Alexander


----------



## Fie (11. April 2010)

Olmeca schrieb:


> jemand Bock aufn kleinen Ride in Tü?



Wie klein denn? 

der Wind nervt mich jetzt schon!!!


----------



## brr... (11. April 2010)

> jemand Bock aufn kleinen Ride in Tü?



Hat sich noch jmd. gefunden? ...ich war leider schon früh aus'm Haus und hab bevor ich losgezogen bin nich mehr in's Forum geguckt.

Hab dann die einzigen 2,5h Regen erwischt - wie hätte es auch anders sein können 

Naja, war trotzdem super


----------



## KaiKaisen (12. April 2010)

Wer wäre heute abend hier in RT bei ner Runde dabei?


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. April 2010)

Auch wenns heute nicht wäremer ist aber wer wäre heute bei ner Runde dabei?


----------



## Sommersprosse (13. April 2010)

Ich wär dabei


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. April 2010)

Mist zu spät gesehen


----------



## Sommersprosse (13. April 2010)

kein Problem, dann fahr ich im Schönbuch noch ne Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2010)

hi, weiß wer genaueres:
http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...adler+im+wald+schwer+verunglueckt.1169123.htm


----------



## toddel1 (15. April 2010)

Kann eigentlich keiner von uns gewesen sein.
Wir fahren die ausgesetzten Trails, nötigenfalls im Manual. Die wenigen "Ausnahmen" können sich beherrschen, den Hang abzustürzen, da sie meist alpine Erfahrung haben. 
Meine Vermutung: Es kann sich nur um einen Schönwetter-Biker gehandelt haben.

Dennoch gilt ihm mein Mitleid und der Wunsch auf gute Besserung (Unfallverletzung und Fahrpraxis)!
Vielleicht sollten Marc und ich ihn zu nem Fahrtechnikkurs einladen.

@mtbjahn
Solltest Du etwas dergleichen planen, bitte auf das Wochenende terminieren, da mein neuer Job (....jaaaa, es hat geklappt, wenn auch auswärts!!!!) nur Wochenendaktivitäten in RT zulassen.

*Lenzerheide-Toddel-Tour 2010*
Wir kommen, alles läuft nach Plan, die Unterkunft ist gebucht, wir haben noch einen Platz frei (Schade, Doro!!!).
Interessenten bitte unter P.N. bei mir melden!

Greez!
Toddel



damage0099 schrieb:


> hi, weiß wer genaueres:
> http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...adler+im+wald+schwer+verunglueckt.1169123.htm


----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2010)

ja, tut mir auch leid für ihn....anscheinend wird er wohl nicht mehr (so schnell) biken können, er spürte seine Beine nicht mehr, angeblich etwas mit der Wirbelsäule......
Wünsche ihm gute (und hoffentlich vollständige) Genesung.

Um die Lenzerheide-Tour beneide ich euch....aber wenigstens 1 WE reichts mir dieses Jahr auch dorthin.


----------



## KaiKaisen (15. April 2010)

Geht nachher noch einer biken?


----------



## mtbjahn (15. April 2010)

Ich fahr´ jetzt mit `nem Artikel aus dem Alböhi-Angebot Richtung Einsiedel. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du mich dort gerne besuchen und wir können zusammen ein paar Meter fahren. Um 19 Uhr muß ich aber zurück in Degerschlacht sein, zwecks Fahrtechniktraining mit 34CrMo4.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Adrian RT (15. April 2010)

@Mark (falls noch da): Wo seid ihr denn genau am buddeln - gern auch per PM, dann komm ich und Kai??? demnächst vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (16. April 2010)

18.15 Uhr Touri Info Tübingen
Wer kommt?


----------



## brr... (16. April 2010)

> 18.15 Uhr Touri Info Tübingen
> Wer kommt?



...ich würde gerne mit, kann aber erst ab 19 Uhr.
Falls sich sonst niemand meldet und es dir nichts macht etwas später los zu gehn, schreibst einfach nochmal. 

Grüßle!


----------



## loretto6 (16. April 2010)

@sommersprosse: ich natürlich!

@brr: schick mir oder sommersprosse doch deine Mobilnummer per pn, dann können wir uns treffen.


----------



## brr... (16. April 2010)

@loretto: bin einer von den Chaoten ohne Handy. Hast du schon 'ne Idee wo ihr hinfahrt? Dann würde ich versuch euch über den Weg zu laufen... 
Ansonsten ist's auch nicht schlimm - ich geh sonst allein...


----------



## Sommersprosse (16. April 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> bin einer von den Chaoten ohne Handy. ...


 
 Also mit Rauchzeichen wirds schwierig...zumal unsereins es bei dem Versuch bestimmt schaffen würde den halben Schönbuch abzufackeln..
Wir entscheiden eigentlich immer ganz spontan wohins gehen soll
Ich schick dir mal meine handy nr. per PN, vllt. kannst ja von daheim aus anrufen (Festnetz wirst ja haben, oder? ) wo wir dann gerade stecken


----------



## frithjof (16. April 2010)

...juchee! Klausur ist geschrieben, die Federgabel wieder auf dem Heimweg aus der Inspektion und mit etwas Glück bin ich nächste Woche wieder dabei! -- mit grottenschlechter Kondition und wie immer großen Sprüchen!
Viel Spaß, bis bald!


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. April 2010)

@ all ,

wer hat am Sonntag Lust und Zeit auf eine tour ......!?

Gruß Alexander


----------



## mtbjahn (17. April 2010)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ all ,
> 
> wer hat am Sonntag Lust und Zeit auf eine tour ......!?
> 
> Gruß Alexander



Zum Beispiel Doro, 34CrMo4 und ich.
@ndreas: Gestern hab´ ich Deine Brille in meinem Auto gefunden.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2010)

Nehmt Ihr mich auch mit?


----------



## Sommersprosse (17. April 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (17. April 2010)

Wer hätte *HEUTE* Lust auf ne Tour, morgen geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## loretto6 (17. April 2010)

Heute hab ich leider keine Zeit, am Sonntag wäre ich aber dabei!

@pikehunter: da könnten wir vielleicht das mit den Schutzblechen regeln!


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. April 2010)

Sonntag 11.00 Uhr Hardy´s bike shop

Ziel : mal wieder auf die Alb  

@ Oli  , klar nehmen wir dich mit................... , wie siehts aus mit Rene?

@ Christoph , die Schutzbleche liegen bereit.............

freu mich , bis morgen..........!!!

Gruß Alexander


----------



## brr... (17. April 2010)

*@loretto*: Fährst du ab TÜ mit'm Bike?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2010)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Sonntag 11.00 Uhr Hardy´s bike shop
> 
> Ziel : mal wieder auf die Alb
> 
> ...



Ich wurde mit dem Zug "anreisen",
der kommt allerdings erst *um 11.11 Uhr in RT *an.Sammelt Ihr mich an der Bahnhofrückseite ein?

Rene wird wohl nicht mitkommen.


Bis morgen
Oli


----------



## pikehunter69 (17. April 2010)

@ Oli ,
klar sammeln wir dich ein 
bis morgen .

Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. April 2010)

Sorry,
kann doch nicht mit!

Evtl.kommt aber der Alex aus Wendlingen,der würde sich dann hier melden.

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß,beim nächsten mal klappts dann wieder.

Gruß Oli


----------



## loretto6 (18. April 2010)

@brrr: ich bin mit dem Rad gefahren, hab aber leider nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut.

@die Mitradler: war eine wirklich schöne Tour!


----------



## mtbjahn (18. April 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> .
> 
> @die Mitradler: war eine wirklich schöne Tour!




Fand ich auch, nur mein Steißbein tut ein bißchen weh!
Tolle Gruppe, schöne Strecke und geniales Radelwetter!

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (19. April 2010)

Ich würde heute noch ne Runde drehen und das "gute" Wetter mit nehmen bevor es wieder schlechter wird.
Falls es interesse gibt einfach melden


----------



## brr... (19. April 2010)

Bei 'ner Tour ab TÜ wär ich dabei... du willst wahrscheinlich aber in RT losfahren, oder? 

--> *Will heute noch einer gemütliche 2h ab TÜ?*


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. April 2010)

Ja Tübingen schaff ich nicht. Bin grad eh noch arbeiten und würde wenn gegen 19Uhr starten vielleicht auch etwas früher


----------



## mtbjahn (19. April 2010)

Hier findet Ihr ein paar Fotos von gestern.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Deleted 133833 (22. April 2010)

hallo

da würde ich auch mal wieder mitfahren wann geht ihr wieder 
auf große trail tour

gruß kai


----------



## brr... (22. April 2010)

Ich zieh nachher noch mit einem Freund zum munteren nightriden los, falls sich jemand anschließen will, hier im Forum melden wegen Treffpunkt!

*21 Uhr ab TÜ, 2-2,5h*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (23. April 2010)

Wie schaut´s denn heute Abend aus: 
18:15 Tourist-Info, Neckarbrücke Tübingen - fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Yetibike (23. April 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn heute Abend aus:
> 18:15 Tourist-Info, Neckarbrücke Tübingen - fährt jemand mit?


Wenn ich´s bis 18:15 Uhr nach Tübingen schaffe würde ich mich gern mal anschließen

Gruß Oli


----------



## Sommersprosse (23. April 2010)

Sir yes Sir Drill Sergeant


----------



## frithjof (23. April 2010)

Juchee! Meine Gabel ist wieder da und ich würde gern am Sonntag ne Tour starten! Habe evtl. ein bis zwei Mitfahrer, es sollten aber noch mehr werden bei diesem herrlichen Wetter! Ich dachte so an 11-12 Uhr, Start in Tübingen (oder Reutlingen?) und locker 3-4 Stunden radeln. Hat wer Bock?
Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 133833 (23. April 2010)

frithjof schrieb:


> Juchee! Meine Gabel ist wieder da und ich würde gern am Sonntag ne Tour starten! Habe evtl. ein bis zwei Mitfahrer, es sollten aber noch mehr werden bei diesem herrlichen Wetter! Ich dachte so an 11-12 Uhr, Start in Tübingen (oder Reutlingen?) und locker 3-4 Stunden radeln. Hat wer Bock?
> Grüße!




fahrt ihr auch schöne trails

gruß


----------



## brr... (23. April 2010)

*@loretto & sommersprosse*

...kam erst um halb 8 heim... wär mit treffen wohl nicht möglich gewesen. Wär sonst gern mit 

*@frithjof*

Wo willste fahren? Bei ner schönen Strecke wär ich auch dabei...


----------



## frithjof (24. April 2010)

Wir fahren nur schöne Trails! Dachte halt an den Schönbuch! War heut oben an der Morgenstelle kurz unterwegs, da wars sehr trocken und vielversprechend! Wenn jemand bessere Vorschläge hat, solle er sich zu Worte melden!


----------



## loretto6 (24. April 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Sir yes Sir Drill Sergeant



Liegestützen, junge Frau, aber flott!

Jeweils 10 Stück für:
- falsch geführte Kette
- geknickten Schaltzug
- fiepende Bremse

Ein Mountainbiker hat auf seine Ausrüstung zu achten, sie ist das einzige, was ihn vom Sturz trennt, merken Sie sich das! Und jetzt abtreten.


----------



## frithjof (24. April 2010)

Morgen, 11:30 an der Touri-Info in Tübingen. Strecke noch offen, Tendenz Schönbuch.
Grüße!


----------



## J3STER (24. April 2010)

frithjof schrieb:


> Morgen, 11:30 an der Touri-Info in Tübingen. Strecke noch offen, Tendenz Schönbuch.
> Grüße!


Bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (24. April 2010)

@loretto6

---siehst Du, jetzt hast Du unser Kücken verschreckt, sonst hätte Sommersprosse sich doch längst für die Ausfahrt morgen angemeldet !!!

P.S.: Ich versuche morgen dabei zu sein, aber nicht auf mich warten, ich hol Euch eh´ein ;-)) (HW5? oder Roßberg-Wackerstein?).

Greez 
Toddel (der jetzt in Frrranken schafft)


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. April 2010)

Für alle die wollen Sunset Ride auf die Alb.
Ich werd so um 17 Uhr starten. Tour geht so 3h Licht ist somit nicht erforderlich.


----------



## Sommersprosse (25. April 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Liegestützen, junge Frau, aber flott!
> 
> Jeweils 10 Stück für:
> - falsch geführte Kette
> ...



Gefreite Bank meldet Vollzug.
-Kettenführung geändert
-Schaltzug entknickt

Das fiepen der Bremse konnte aufgrund fehlender Kompetenz noch nicht behoben werden. Die Anzahl der Liegestütze wurde daher verdoppelt.



toddel1 schrieb:


> @loretto6
> 
> ---siehst Du, jetzt hast Du unser Kücken verschreckt, sonst hätte Sommersprosse sich doch längst für die Ausfahrt morgen angemeldet !!!



Nene, aber meine bessere Hälfte hat sich heut mal zu ner kleinen Tour mit mir bereit erklärt (jeden Moment müsste sich eigentlich ein Loch im Himmel auftun, und die Engelschöre Choräle singen  )

Euch viel Spaß!!!!


----------



## mtbjahn (25. April 2010)

FÃ¼r die Spontanen unter Euch:
*Tour auf die Alb, Start um 14 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop, Dauer drei Stunden*
Dabei ist auf jeden Fall 34CrMo4 und eventuell keepcool79. Die Tour wird fÃ¼r uns an `nem Grillplatz enden, allerdings reichen die WÃ¼rste und BrÃ¶tchen nur fÃ¼r uns drei. Aber falls Ihr zufÃ¤llig was âGrillbaresâ zuhause habt, kÃ¶nnt Ihr natÃ¼rlich gerne mitgrillen.

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## ricko (25. April 2010)

im Morgengrauen um 11:30 zu starten ist nun wirklich nix für mich aber 14Uhr ist eine gute Zeit. Bin dabei.


----------



## brr... (25. April 2010)

...gehört eigentlich irgendwo in Technik - ich weiß - aber von euch kenn ich manche und deshalb ist's mir hier lieber:

Hab mir heute XXXtra miese Spitzkehren gegeben und dabei ist mir eine Dichtung der Federgabel rausgehüpft. Ich hab die einfach wieder runtergedrückt und mit nem Stöckchen angepresst... ist das jetzt n Problem? Muss ich die tauschen? Wieso hüpft die raus?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## frithjof (26. April 2010)

@brr...: von Gabeln hab ich keine Ahnung, hatte meine gerade in der Inspektion, läuft super!
@ alle: Hab da auch so ne eher technische Frage: Kann mir jemand nen Gabelschaft kürzen?
Grüße!


----------



## Sommersprosse (26. April 2010)

Jmd Lust auf ne Tour morgen Abend?


----------



## BikerRT (26. April 2010)

Hallo, 

hat über den 1.Mai jemand was geplant? Oder gehen da alle auf irgendwelche traditionellen Maifeste. Einen Maifest-Besuch lässt sich ja sicherlich auch super in ne Tour integrieren. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust sogar ne Tagestour zu machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (26. April 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:
			
		

> Jmd Lust auf ne Tour morgen Abend?



...ich bin dabei!  An wann dachtest denn?


----------



## Yetibike (26. April 2010)

@loretto6 , war letzten Freitag ne tolle Tour

Gruß Oli


----------



## frithjof (26. April 2010)

@Sommersprosse: Ich bin vielleicht morgen dabei, wann und wo wolltest du denn starten?


----------



## brr... (26. April 2010)

*@frithjof und Sommersprosse*
Wir können sonst auch mit den ADFClern losziehen. Das wäre um 18 Uhr am Uhlanddenkmal. Die fahren ein sehr gemütliches Tempo aber schon einen recht hohen Trailanteil. Ist ganz OK...


----------



## Sommersprosse (26. April 2010)

18.00 Uhr werd ich nicht schaffen können.
Ich hätt 19.00 Uhr an der Tourist Info vorgeschlagen, wär das ok? 18.30 würd auch noch gehn.......


----------



## mtbjahn (26. April 2010)

frithjof schrieb:


> @ alle: Hab da auch so ne eher technische Frage: Kann mir jemand nen Gabelschaft kÃ¼rzen?
> GrÃ¼Ãe!



DafÃ¼r gibtÂ´s ein praktisches Werkzeug, damit geht das in weniger als zwei Minuten. Du kannst es Dir gerne bei mir ausleihen, aber die meisten RadgeschÃ¤fte machen das bestimmt auch sehr schnell und fÃ¼r maximal 5â¬ (zumindest wenn der Vorbau nicht montiert ist).
Hier sind einige Fotos von der gestrigen "Grill-Tour".

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (26. April 2010)

Ich wär für beides offen, da ich aber nicht genau weiß, wann ich aus dem Labor komme, ist 19 Uhr wohl die sicherere Variante! Da sollten wir aber wohl Licht mitnehmen, oder?


----------



## Sommersprosse (26. April 2010)

Ja 19.00 Uhr wär mir auch lieber und Licht kann nicht schaden


----------



## brr... (26. April 2010)

Also machen wir:

*19 Uhr TouriInfo!*

Bis morgen!!!


----------



## alböhi (29. April 2010)

i´m back at friday


----------



## brr... (29. April 2010)

Hat jemand Lust

*heute gegen 19-19.30*

eine kleine Tour ab TÜ zu fahren?


----------



## BikerRT (29. April 2010)

Hat jemand kurzfristig lust *HEUTE ab 17:30 Uhr* ne Runde zu drehen ab Reutlingen?

ich warte bis 17Uhr auf Antwort, ansonsten fahre ich schon da los.


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. April 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hat jemand kurzfristig lust *HEUTE ab 17:30 Uhr* ne Runde zu drehen ab Reutlingen?
> 
> ich warte bis 17Uhr auf Antwort, ansonsten fahre ich schon da los.



Ich hätte schon bock. Aber 17:30 Uhr schaff ich nicht :-(


----------



## BikerRT (29. April 2010)

@Kai: ab wann kannst du denn? müssten halt bevors dunkel wird wieder aus dem Wald raus sein, habe keine night-ride-Ausrüstung.

Gerne fahre ich auch später los, macht mehr laune zu zweit als alleine


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. April 2010)

Also wenn wir "nur"Breitenbach fahren reichen Stunden.
Ich könnte so ab 18uhr.sollen wir uns einfach 15 nach am Freibad treffen?


----------



## BikerRT (29. April 2010)

jawoll, das passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (30. April 2010)

ich komm heut um 18.15 nach tü zum turitreff - hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit.

ich hätt bock auf kiesgrube und märchensee.

gruss andreas


----------



## flx_ch (30. April 2010)

Hey!

Bin heute 18.15uhr mit dabei ab tü. War letztes Jahr einmal mitgefahren, es dann leider nie mehr geschafft.

bis später .. Felix


----------



## keepcool79 (30. April 2010)

wenn das wetter so bleibt, dann binich um 18.15 dabei
allerdings möchte ich nicht so ewig fahren und gerne wieder gegen 21 uhr zurück sein

gruß,

doro


----------



## keepcool79 (30. April 2010)

sorry, leider kann ich nicht mit, weil ich nicht bedacht habe, dass der "Herr der Fahrradkellerschlüssel" nicht zu hause ist und ich somit nicht an mein Rad komme

vielleich hält ja morgen das wetter

gruß,

doro


----------



## M8rider (30. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor ein paar Wochen wieder angefangen zu biken, nachdem das Rad jahrelang nur in der Garage vor sich hin gammelte.

Nun bin ich als Hardtail-Fahrer mit (noch) wenig Kondition auf der Suche nach anderen Bikern im Raum RT/Eningen/Metzingen, die mich mit auf Tour "schleppen" 

Viele Grüße,
Jochen


----------



## BikerRT (30. April 2010)

Hallo Jochen,

einfach hier immer mitlesen. An Wochenenden und auch öfter unter der Woche kommen immer wieder Touren zu Stande. Es gibt auch relativ regelmäßige Treffs in Tü, ich weiß da aber nicht so ganz gut drüber bescheid.

Wir fahren jetzt auch kein Marathontempo, jeder ist willkommen und die Gruppe richtet sich nach dem Schwächsten, das ist ja klar.

Also, nur keine Scheu, evtl startet dieses WE noch was.


----------



## BikerRT (1. Mai 2010)

Laut Wetter.de soll es heute Sa. 1.5.10 und morgen So.2.5.10 mittags trocken sein. Wäre super zum Biken, Temperaturen sollen auch so 15-16° sein. (Stand 00:31 Sa. 1.5.10)


----------



## M8rider (1. Mai 2010)

heute (wahrscheinlich um die Mittagszeit) ist eine kleine Tour mit meinem Sohn (6 J.) angesagt, daher müsste ich meinen Einstand wohl verschieben...


----------



## BikerRT (1. Mai 2010)

Hat *heute *jemand trotz des instabilen Wetters Lust zu biken?

Viel kommt ja nicht vom Himmel.

Und auf Grund des instabilen Wetters sind heute vielleicht doch nicht ganz so viele Wanderer auf den Trails unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (1. Mai 2010)

Also ich wäre morgen früh bei ner Tour dabei.
Heute bin ich leider schon verplant


----------



## BikerRT (1. Mai 2010)

Morgen wäre ich auch dabei.

So, um 14 Uhr werde ich nun zu ner Tour starten. also wer sich noch aufrappeln kann, schnell posten!


----------



## M8rider (1. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend,

M8rider und Setzling waren heute auf der Alb unterwegs und haben dem Sauwetter getrotzt 

Morgen ist leider nichts drin, da ich bereits verplant wurde...


----------



## BikerRT (2. Mai 2010)

Hat HEUTE jemand lust, gemeinsam dem Wetter zu trotzen?

Also ich bin gestern 42km gefahren und es ging. Es hat ja nur ganz leicht getröpfelt und das auch nicht die ganze Zeit. Heute wird es wohl ähnlich sein.


----------



## KaiKaisen (2. Mai 2010)

Mir ist leider ein Familien essen dazwischen gekommen.
Nächste Woche bin ich leider auch unterwegs weshalb ich wohl erst wieder Donnerstag kann


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Mai 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hat HEUTE jemand lust, gemeinsam dem Wetter zu trotzen?



Martin und ich würden um *13 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop* zu `ner Tour, bei der man nicht allzu sehr dreckig wird, starten. Wir wollen dann gegen 15 Uhr im CVJM-Freizeitheim in Pfullingen einkehren, da Doro heute dort arbeitet. Möcht´ jemand mitfahren?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (2. Mai 2010)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Yetibike (5. Mai 2010)

Abend

wie sieht es den in Tü am Freitag abend aus? Wetterabhängig?

Gruß Oli


----------



## loretto6 (5. Mai 2010)

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs hält, bin ich am Freitag am Start.


----------



## Sommersprosse (6. Mai 2010)

Dito, wenns keine Katzen hagelt bin ich dabei


----------



## Yetibike (6. Mai 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Dito, wenns keine Katzen hagelt bin ich dabei


 
So wie heute


----------



## Beorn (6. Mai 2010)

Morgen solls keine Katzen hageln und evtl. die Sonne sichtbar werden. Bei ner kurzen Runde wär ich auch mal dabei.


----------



## alböhi (6. Mai 2010)

ich mach urlaub: solln´mer freitag früher losfahrn?

gruss andreas


@ yeti: toller link -  ungefedert ist halt doch ´ne herausforderung


----------



## Yetibike (7. Mai 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich mach urlaub: solln´mer freitag früher losfahrn?
> 
> 
> Wenn´s früher los gehen sollte? Könnt mir dann einer ne SMS schicken, da ich ab jetzt nicht mehr vorm losfahren ins Forum schauen kann?!
> ...


----------



## britta-ox (7. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wenn´s früher los gehen sollte? Könnt mir dann einer ne SMS schicken, da ich ab jetzt nicht mehr vorm losfahren ins Forum schauen kann?!
> Tel.01608633297
> 
> Gruß Oli


Wir können dir auch so ne sms schicken, wenn du schon deine Nummer ins web stellst


----------



## Bube (7. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ...KÃ¶nnt mir dann einer ne SMS schicken, da ich ab jetzt nicht mehr vorm losfahren ins Forum schauen kann?!
> Tel.01608633297
> 
> GruÃ Oli



Wo soll mer denn den jetzt per SMS hinschicken 



â¬dith, die Britta ist echt fixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (7. Mai 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> So soll mer denn den jetzt per SMS hinschicken


Wir können ihm ja mal ein paar versch. Angebote machen, mal sehen, ob er den richtigen aussucht


----------



## loretto6 (7. Mai 2010)

Schickt ihn einfach 18:15 zur Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke. Das passt!


----------



## Yetibike (7. Mai 2010)

hat sich erledigt bin doch früher raus gekommen, Danke

@Bube, ich weiß ja von wem´s kommt


----------



## alböhi (7. Mai 2010)

gut ich starte um 17 uhr bei hardy´s und bin um 18.15 in tü.

heut wird´s richtig dreckig  

für schlammallergiker     findet heut noch ein techniktraining statt.
da könn´mer auf´m heimweg mal vorbeischaun.

gruss andreas


----------



## Bube (7. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> [email protected], ich weiß ja von wem´s kommt



Wollt dich grad zur Britta schicken...


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Mai 2010)

Für kurz entschlossene.
Heute kann man in pfullingen bei epobikes die ganzen bionicon Bikes probe fahren.


----------



## loretto6 (8. Mai 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Schönbuch-Runde am Nachmittag - Start gegen 14 Uhr?


----------



## Fie (8. Mai 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine Schönbuch-Runde am Nachmittag - Start gegen 14 Uhr?



Ich wäre für jetzt 

Mal eine bescheidene Frage: von wo aus wird in den Schönbuch eingetaucht?
Also ich würde mit dem Bus hoch nach WHO fahren


----------



## loretto6 (8. Mai 2010)

Bei Lustnau,dann über Bebenhausen Richtung Kante Ammertal - je nach Lust bis Grafenberg oder Waldfriedhof Hbg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (8. Mai 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Wollt dich grad zur Britta schicken...


 

...und ich dachte Du fährst in der Kronenwoche. Bis nächsten Di Gruß Oli


----------



## loretto6 (8. Mai 2010)

@Fie: wie schaut´s denn jetzt aus? Wäre ab sofort startbereit.


----------



## brr... (8. Mai 2010)

Ich wär auch bei ner tour dabei. Muss noch in die Hundeschule - bin ab 16 bereit. Falls ihr noch nicht los seid, bin ich dabei...

Falls ihr schon losgeht, kann mir dann bitte einer (z.b. loretto) kurz ne PM schicken, wo ich die northshores im Franz.4tel finde? Wollte die mal auschecken und würde dann das machen...

Greets!


----------



## J3STER (8. Mai 2010)

Die Northshores sind z. zT. sau glatt -.-


----------



## brr... (8. Mai 2010)

Ich liebe es glatt und rutschig  Ne, Spaß - aber jetzt müsst's doch wieder relativ trocken sein!? Alle Wurzeln sind ja auch wieder griffig


----------



## Surfing77 (8. Mai 2010)

Aloha zusammen,

hab mich nach Frithjofs (Grüzi) Aufforderung  endlich entschlossen mich hier anzumelden.
Ich fahre eigentlich gern  und oft (dieses Jahr noch nicht so oft, wie gewollt) immer durch den  Schönbuch und kenne den Teil westlich von Bebenhausen ziemlich gut. 
Mein  Tempo variiert nach Lust, Laune, Temperament und Pulsuhr -  tagesformabhängig eben.
Fahre definitiv nur zum Spass und ohne  Wettkampfambitionen (wir sind ja keine 19 mehr). 
Bin neulich mit  Frithjof und J3STER (Grüzi) zusammen gefahren und hab dabei mal wieder  den Spass im Team zu fahren gefunden. Der verging mit nämlich  ordentlich, als ich mal mit einem sehr "ambitionierten" Team in einer  11er Horde gefahren bin und man mich zur Begrüßung erstmal  "materialmäßig" gemustert hat. Die ersten Steigungen vorne mitgefahren,  wurden dann auch erst die ersten Worte mit mir gewechselt. Nee, seitdem  bin ich lieber wieder allein unterwegs gewesen.
Ok, das ändert sich  hier hoffentlich wieder und ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten Touren.
Mangels  studentischen Budget fahre ich ein ca. 4 Jahre altes Bergamont Tatoo.  Da ich keinen Materialhype betreibe, kann ich euch meine Komponenten gar  nicht alle sagen - aber soviel dazu: Sie vollführen ihren Job  zuverlässigst und ich will nicht meckern - besser geht immer. 
Ok,  genug geschrieben. 

Grüße Tim

PS: Da ich auf dem  Waldhäuser wohne fahre ich immer gleich gern Richtung Heuberger Tor in  den Schönbuch. Gibts auch Treffpunkte auf dem Berg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (8. Mai 2010)

Abend, hat jemand morgen lust auf die Alb? Ne mittellange Tour wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bube (8. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Abend, hat jemand morgen lust auf die Alb? Ne mittellange Tour wär nicht schlecht.



ähhh  Krone Woche ? 
8 Uhr zum Frühstück und dann los...


----------



## Yetibike (8. Mai 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> ähhh Krone Woche ?
> 8 Uhr zum Frühstück und dann los...


 
Ansich hast recht aber dann wird das doch etwas zu lang, morgen ist doch M-Tag. Da hab ich vorher noch Pflichten.
Daher wär gegen 11 eher machbar und angemeldet bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## alböhi (8. Mai 2010)

morgen macht der mtb club pfullingen seine ctf - siehe hier

ich bin dabei.

natürlich mit kaffe und kuchen.

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Mai 2010)

Martin/34CrMo4 und ich würden heute gerne `ne kürzere Tour (max. zwei Stunden) fahren. Mein Vorschlag:
*Um 12 Uhr Start am Schlecker in Degerschlacht*
Wir könnten z.B. die Neckarbegleittrails oder Einsiedel - Sophienpflege - Olgahain fahren. Vorher würd´ ich Euch noch gerne `nen schönen Kicker zeigen.   

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## pikehunter69 (9. Mai 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Martin/34CrMo4 und ich würden heute gerne `ne kürzere Tour (max. zwei Stunden) fahren. Mein Vorschlag:
> *Um 12 Uhr Start am Schlecker in Degerschlacht*
> Wir könnten z.B. die Neckarbegleittrails oder Einsiedel - Sophienpflege - Olgahain fahren. Vorher würd´ ich Euch noch gerne `nen schönen Kicker zeigen.
> 
> ...



@ mark ,
da bin ich doch dabei...............................

bis gleich 

Alexander


----------



## alböhi (9. Mai 2010)

das wegepflegeset könnt ihr bei mir holen.

viel spass gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Mai 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Martin/34CrMo4 und ich würden heute gerne `ne kürzere Tour (max. zwei Stunden) fahren. Mein Vorschlag:
> *Um 12 Uhr Start am Schlecker in Degerschlacht*
> Wir könnten z.B. die Neckarbegleittrails oder Einsiedel - Sophienpflege - Olgahain fahren. Vorher würd´ ich Euch noch gerne `nen schönen Kicker zeigen.
> 
> ...



Deine Tourankündigungen sind neuerdings recht kurzfristig(heut wärs eh net gegangen,aber trotzdem...)


----------



## frithjof (9. Mai 2010)

Hey Tim, 
schön, dass du es gefunden hast! Wann starten wir die nächste Tour? ...ich bring ne Krawatte mit!
Grüße!


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Mai 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> das wegepflegeset könnt ihr bei mir holen.
> 
> viel spass gruss andreas



Wie Du siehst, haben wir Dein "Wegepflegeset" gleich sinnvoll eingesetzt. Danke dafür!







Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Deine Tourankündigungen sind neuerdings recht kurzfristig(heut wärs eh net gegangen,aber trotzdem...)



Da hast Du nicht ganz unrecht. Ich gelobe Besserung. Da wir heute aber nur `ne kürzere Tour machen wollten, hätt´ sich die Anfahrt von Nürtingen sowieso nicht gelohnt. Vielleicht am Donnerstag? Lädst Du uns ein? Darf die Öffentlichkeit eigentlich erfahren, was mit Deinem Rockrider passiert ist oder willst Du mir das lieber in `nem "Einzelgespräch" erläutern?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Mai 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wie Du siehst, haben wir Dein "Wegepflegeset" gleich sinnvoll eingesetzt. Danke dafür!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann euch nicht einladen,bin nicht da.
Aber René freut sich bestimmt tierisch,wenn Ihr Ihn in Nürtingen besucht!
(sofern er bis dahin seine Gabel hat,er bekommt nämlich eine neue-natürlich umsonst)

Gruß und euch allen viel Spaß beim biken am langen WE,

Oli

Ach so:der Rockrider-Rahmen liegt in der Garage und wartet auf einen solventen Käufer.


----------



## brr... (10. Mai 2010)

Wer trotzt dem miesen Wetter und zieht mit mir los, um ein paar trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen?

*17.00 TouriInfo?*

...bitte hier melden, sonst komm ich auch nicht...


----------



## frithjof (10. Mai 2010)

Heut nicht, aber morgen:
Abfahrt 18.00 Uhr am Haagtor.
Kommt wer mit?
Grüße!


----------



## Beorn (10. Mai 2010)

Wo willste wie lang hin am morgigen Tag ab'm Haagtor? Wenns net so arge regnet, dann wär ich da schon mal dabei.


----------



## Surfing77 (10. Mai 2010)

Aloha Frithjof,
ich muss um 7 unbedingt daheim sein.
Hab morgen bis 5 Uni, bin um 17:15 daheim und werd direkt aufs Bike sitzen, kleine Feierabendrunde, ca. 24km. Dauert auch nicht lang. Wenn die Stimmung so ist wie heute, dann kürzer als sonst. 
Bei mir vollends rauf, Hohenentringen, dann die "8" und wieder zurück.
Hoffe meine neuen Reifen kommen morgen, sonst wirds 'ne Rutschpartie. Aber auch egal, matschig wirds definitiv. Freu mich schon auf die riesen Sauerei.


----------



## frithjof (10. Mai 2010)

Am Haagtor ist ein MTB-Treff, wollte mich da einfach anschließen. Werd auch nur fahren, wenns nicht zu sehr kübelt (heut abend wars ja ganz schön...)!
Die wollten so 2-3 h fahren - und kennen sich wohl aus! Bin auf alles vorbereitet.
Grüße!


----------



## Surfing77 (10. Mai 2010)

Ok, da kann ich definitiv leider nicht - es mangelt an Zeit und Licht.
Hurra reimt sich! 
Dann einfach die Tage mal, Grüzi!


----------



## frithjof (10. Mai 2010)

gegen den Lichtmangel hätte ich was! Kann leider nicht früher!


----------



## Beorn (11. Mai 2010)

Surfing77: Könnt man sich auch "unten" treffen und "oben" aufhören? Dann bin ich nicht schon platt bevors losgeht? 1730 Wienerwaldkreuzung Lustnau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (11. Mai 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei...

Auf ADFC hab ich mäßig Bock (*@Frithjof* Die treffen sich um 6 am *Uhlanddenkmal!*) - ich wäre dann eher bei euch ab Wienerwald dabei...


----------



## KaiKaisen (11. Mai 2010)

Wie siehts heute bei den Reutlingern so aus?
Lust einer ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## frithjof (11. Mai 2010)

Das ist KEIN ADFC. Ich werds mal testen, mir doch Wumpe, was ihr macht  - not
17.30 ist mir zu früh, werd ich wohl nicht schaffen!


----------



## brr... (11. Mai 2010)

@Frithjof

Es gibt also außer dem Treff um 18 am Uhlanddenkmal (der sicher ADFC ist) noch einen?! 18 Haagtor?


----------



## frithjof (11. Mai 2010)

....rrrrrrrrrichtig. Die Guides kommen da wohl von diesem Fahrradladen, das soll aber eine freie Veranstaltung werden. Bin auch noch nie mitgefahren, hab gestern ein Plakat an besagtem Laden gesehen. Ich werds mir mal anschauen, vielleicht kommt ja wer mit!
Würd mich freuen!


----------



## Beorn (11. Mai 2010)

Ich wäre mal um so kurz nach 1730 am Wienerwald (komm von Derendingen über Lustnau Ortskern rein), könnt aber knapp werden, weil ich noch an der Uni festsitz. Wenn ich da niemanden seh (z.B. weil ich zu spät bin), versuch ich mal noch zum Haagtor zu kommen. Dann bin ich auf jeden Fall warm gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (11. Mai 2010)

...ich werd um 18 am Haagtor starten... bis nachher!

EDIT: Packz Licht und a Regejack ei!


----------



## Surfing77 (11. Mai 2010)

@Beorn. Normal kein Problem, wenn ich nicht um 19:00 hier sein müsste.
Daher bleib ich oben auf dem Buckel und mach nicht soviele Höhe heute.

Ansonsten Freitag bin ich für viel Schindluderei zu haben. Meine neuen Mäntel liegen auf der Post, hol ich morgen und dann gehts frisch benoppt wieder weiter.

Grüzi
Tim!


----------



## Sommersprosse (13. Mai 2010)

@Tübinger Männers
Ich melde mich die nächsten 3 Wochen urlaubsbedingt vom Freitagstreff ab.....sofern mein Freund Eyjafjallajökull mal Ruhe gibt 

Bis denne mit hoffentlich besserem Wetter


----------



## Yetibike (13. Mai 2010)

Schönen Urlaub

Ich kauf mir jetzt n´Boot


----------



## britta-ox (13. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir jetzt n´Boot


Schickst du mir noch den Track vom letzten Nightright, bevor hier alle weg sind...?  Wir haben den Trail von sommersprosse noch nicht gekannt und fanden ihn genial

@sommersprosse: Viel Spaß dann und besseres Wetter. Hauptsache du bist rechtzeitig zur Lenzerheide zurück!


----------



## alböhi (13. Mai 2010)

ja - den kannte ich auch noch nicht - aber ich find wieder hin 

freitag dann mit seal skins durch den schönbuch oder lieber als michelinmännchen mit dem klappspaten nach wurmlingen?

gruss andreas


----------



## brr... (13. Mai 2010)

Ein wundervoller trail, den keiner (außer Sommersprosse) kennt? ...kommt schon, sagt mir wo!?!

Grüße!


----------



## Beorn (13. Mai 2010)

Morgen im 1815 zeigt uns jemand den Trail?!


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. Mai 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> Ein wundervoller trail, den keiner (außer Sommersprosse) kennt? ...kommt schon, sagt mir wo!?!
> 
> Grüße!


 
Nene die Lorbeeren hab ich völlig zu Unrecht erhalten. Das ist der Trail den du Christoph und mir gezeigt hast.........nicht dass das jmd wundern würde, aber ich weiss ja noch nicht mal wie der Berg heisst wos los geht  und das ich dann auch noch den Einstieg gefunden hab grenzte ja schon an ein Wunder


----------



## alböhi (14. Mai 2010)

wir haben dann auch ´nen tollen weg im wald gefunden, um den kreis zu schliessen.

nun können wir die strecke fahren, bis uns schwindlig wird. 

aber heut ist dafür definitiv zu nass.

die schäden, welche nun bei befahrung unvermeidbar sind, will ich nicht verantworten.

dann lieber mit dem klappspaten in die kiesgrube.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo Alböhi,

ab wann werdet ihr ungefähr in der Kiesgrube sein, kann sein, dass ich ein wenig später nachkommen kann. Und von welcher Seite komm ich am einfachsten rein, so ich sie denn dann irgendwann gefunden habe?

P.S.: Genauere Beschreibung auch per PM, wenns dir lieber ist.


----------



## Yetibike (14. Mai 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Schickst du mir noch den Track vom letzten Nightright, bevor hier alle weg sind...? Wir haben den Trail von sommersprosse noch nicht gekannt und fanden ihn genial
> 
> 
> Brauchst den dringend, das kann ich wenn dann nur am Laptop machen an meinem PC gehts grad irgendwie nicht. Ich werds aufjedenfall versuchen. Gruß


----------



## Yetibike (14. Mai 2010)

@sommersprosse, wegen der Sattelstütze, da ich jetzt doch meine Joplin zerlegen mußte, hab ich mich weiter nach einer Alternative umgeschaut, leider sehen alle die ich so mitbekommen hab in der Haltbarkeit nicht so gut aus. Man oder Frau muß damit rechnen das die SS nach 1 Jahr zumindest einen Kundendienst benötigt (hab ich bisher nicht gemacht) nun wirds aber bei mir auch Zeit. Also wenn Du dir so´n Ding antust mußt das einkalkulieren.


----------



## frithjof (14. Mai 2010)

Ich bin heut dabei!
Timey?


----------



## Sommersprosse (14. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> @sommersprosse, wegen der Sattelstütze, da ich jetzt doch meine Joplin zerlegen mußte, hab ich mich weiter nach einer Alternative umgeschaut, leider sehen alle die ich so mitbekommen hab in der Haltbarkeit nicht so gut aus. Man oder Frau muß damit rechnen das die SS nach 1 Jahr zumindest einen Kundendienst benötigt (hab ich bisher nicht gemacht) nun wirds aber bei mir auch Zeit. Also wenn Du dir so´n Ding antust mußt das einkalkulieren.


 
hm, ok....ich liebäugel ja gerade mit der kind shock i950...die Meinungen gehen da auch wie fast überall weit außeinander....mal schauen, letztendlich entscheidets das Bauchgefühl


----------



## britta-ox (14. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Brauchst den dringend, das kann ich wenn dann nur am Laptop machen an meinem PC gehts grad irgendwie nicht. Ich werds aufjedenfall versuchen. Gruß


Hi Yeti, mach dir keinen Stress. Brauch ich nicht dringend, bei dem Wetter machen wir eh lieber Indoorsports.
Schick mirs einfach mal, wenn du Zeit hast.


----------



## frithjof (14. Mai 2010)

...tja, und schon muss ich mich wieder abmelden. Scheiß Lernerei!


----------



## Yetibike (14. Mai 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hi Yeti, mach dir keinen Stress. Brauch ich nicht dringend, bei dem Wetter machen wir eh lieber Indoorsports.
> Schick mirs einfach mal, wenn du Zeit hast.


......und wenn ich das hinbekomme.

Also dann voraussichtlich bis nächsten Freitag wieder zum biken


----------



## brr... (14. Mai 2010)

> Nene die Lorbeeren hab ich völlig zu Unrecht erhalten. Das ist der Trail den du Christoph und mir gezeigt hast.........nicht dass das jmd wundern würde, aber ich weiss ja noch nicht mal wie der Berg heisst wos los geht  und das ich dann auch noch den Einstieg gefunden hab grenzte ja schon an ein Wunder



Genau am Ende von dem trail gibt's auch noch 'nen anderen - man kommt zwar wieder an der gleichen Stelle raus, zu fahren ist der aber fast noch witziger 



> wir haben dann auch ´nen tollen weg im wald gefunden, um den kreis zu schliessen.
> 
> nun können wir die strecke fahren, bis uns schwindlig wird.



Könnt ihr mir das mal zeigen oder erklären?

Greez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. Mai 2010)

Sattelstützen würd ich nur die GD oder rase nehmen...eine hat sich gestern verabschiedet und so hab ich vorhin dierase geordert.mal sehn ob sie so gut ist, wie alle sagen.


----------



## britta-ox (14. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ......und wenn ich das hinbekomme.
> 
> Also dann voraussichtlich bis nächsten Freitag wieder zum biken


----------



## brr... (14. Mai 2010)

WHÄÄÄÄM!!!

...hab mir grad "Follow Me" in HD reingezogen. Der Film ist ne Bombe 

Würd am liebsten gleich auf's Bike 

@britta: Sag deine email und ich schick dir ne .gpx mit dem trail


----------



## toddel1 (15. Mai 2010)

*Lenzerheide-Toddel-Tour*

Ey Leute!

Wir sind komplett und alle Mitfahrer(innen) schon so was von bereit.

Ich hoffe Ihr ward schön brav und habt in meiner Abwesenheit ordentlich trainiert? Der Event bietet Touren aller erster Sahne und wenn´s denn mit dem Wetter hinhaut gibt´s für die ganz Coolen ne Erstbefahrung!!!
Mehr wird noch nicht verraten.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen:
Doro kann nicht mit, wo sie doch so toll von Mark trainiert wurde und diesen Winter gleich mehrere Singletrail-Klassifikationen aufgestiegen ist  

Einen Nachzügler erreiche ich nicht.

*@KaiKaisen*
"Guten Morgen, Sie haben Post!"
Bitte *umgehend* bei mir melden ->P.N. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand aus dem Forum seine Tel.-Nr. oder mail-adresse, dann bitte an mich per P.N. senden.


@ alle Mitfahrer
Ihr bekommt dieses Wochenende noch die Tourenliste, Zimmerliste, Packliste (zum Abhaken ob auch alles dabei ist) und die Infos zur Unterkunft/Anreise.

Und zum Schluß 
*- Nu Kinners, esst Euer Essen brav auf. So´n Schiiitwedder können wir nicht gebrauchen!*

Gute Nacht!
Toddel


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Mai 2010)

,


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Mai 2010)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Einziger Wehrmutstropfen:
> Doro kann nicht mit, wo sie doch so toll von Mark trainiert wurde und diesen Winter gleich mehrere Singletrail-Klassifikationen aufgestiegen ist




ääähmmm: 
1. werde ich gleich rot
2. kann man wohl an einer Hand abzählen wie oft ich diesen Winter ernsthaft auf dem Rad gesessen habe; nichts desto trotz bin ich gut in die neue Saison gestartet
3. aber vielen Dank für die Blumen und ich finde es auch total Schade in Lenzerheide nicht dabei sein zu können

an alle Sonntagsfahrer:
fährt morgen jemand eine kürzere Tour am Mittag?

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (16. Mai 2010)

Hey Ho!
Ich wollte heut gegen 18 Uhr zu ner kleinen Runde aufbrechen. Hat wer Lust?
Grüße!


----------



## Matthias247 (16. Mai 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> hm, ok....ich liebäugel ja gerade mit der kind shock i950...die Meinungen gehen da auch wie fast überall weit außeinander....mal schauen, letztendlich entscheidets das Bauchgefühl


Also ich hab die seit Anfang des Jahres.
Probleme:
- Das Ding braucht man beim ersten Mal einfahren relativ viel Kraft. Muss man schon aktiv mit dem Hintern dagegendrücken. Beim rausfahren hängt sie dann auch manchmal und man muss leicht reindrücken damit sie wieder ganz rauskommt. Scheint wohl an der Fertigungstoleranz zu liegen, bei manchen gehts einfacher, bei manchen schwerer 
- Ich habs mal geschafft beim Hinterrad versetzen üben den Sattel mitsamt Sattelklemmung der Stütze vom Rest der Stütze zu verdrehen. Konnte aber immerhin einfach alles wieder gerade- und festdrehen.

Alles in allem würde ich das Ding aber trotzdem wieder kaufen, weil die Funktion und die Absenkung vom Lenker aus halt schon super ist. Zumindest bis die Rock Shox Stütze erhältlich ist, die hört sich auch noch recht interessant an.


----------



## frithjof (17. Mai 2010)

Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr, Haagtor!
Kommt wer mit?


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. Mai 2010)

Nachher noch einer bei einer schnellen Runde dabei?
1,5-2h.
Start wäre so 19 Uhr dann ist man wieder daheim wenns dunkel wird ;-)


----------



## beetle (17. Mai 2010)

Moin,

wer dabei, der regelmäßig den Pfaffenberg unsicher macht?


----------



## alböhi (18. Mai 2010)

frithjof schrieb:


> Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr, Haagtor!
> Kommt wer mit?



ja - wird´s technisch oder fahren wir " spazieren " 

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (18. Mai 2010)

Nach Spaziergang hat es sich letzte Woche nicht angefühlt! Schau es dir an, ich fands gut!


----------



## Beorn (18. Mai 2010)

Beschreib mal letzte Woche, damit ich weiß, ob ichs wagen soll/kann?!


----------



## frithjof (18. Mai 2010)

Diese Strecke sind wir gefahren: http://www.gps-sport.net/trainings/Treff-am-Haagtor_287419
Memmt hier mal alle nicht so rum, kommt mit!
War echt nett, auch wenn ich (wie immer) hinterhergefahren bin. War aber kein Problem. Licht brauchen wir (glaube ich) nicht!


----------



## Beorn (18. Mai 2010)

Gut, wenn Du auch hinten fährst, dann werd ichs wohl wagen. Dann bin ich wenigstens nicht allein hinten.

Aber ich hasse die Heuberger Tor Steige! Man sieht einfach zu gut, wie lang es noch dauert, bis man oben ist.

Aber guter Track, mit was für einem GPS am Lenker kann man so was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. Mai 2010)

ups falscher Fred


----------



## Fie (18. Mai 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Beschreib mal letzte Woche, damit ich weiß, ob ichs wagen soll/kann?!



Sag mal, ist dein Gary Fisher ein Orangenes und stand lange an der AOK? 

Das sah schon sehr mitgenommen aus


----------



## Beorn (18. Mai 2010)

Nein, das an der AOK war nicht meins. Meins fristet sein Dasein als Gästerad in Radschuppen (Gäste bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf meinen Kumpel, den ich damit endlich dazu bewege will, sein RR zu vergessen und sich ein richtiges Rad zu kaufen, so lange muss er mit meinem Alten mitfahrn).
Meins hat noch die toll abgestimmte Farbgebung Manitou Mango auf Rahmen und Gabel von annodazumal.

Willst heut Abend auch mitkommen Fie, wohnst ja um die Ecke (was in Tübingen sowieso alle tun)?


----------



## Fie (18. Mai 2010)

Okay, dann war es nicht deins.

Nein nein, ich bin ziemlich unfit und auf Schlußlicht habe ich nicht wirklich Lust. Neue Defintition Schlußlich ~ Fie 
Ich habe mir die Strecke grad auch angeschaut und wenn ich die Steigungen sehe, wird, mir übel.
Außerdem zickt mein Kona etwas rum.

PS: haste dir hinten bei Egeria mal angeguckt? Das ist eine liebliche Strecke ohne Anstiege


----------



## alböhi (18. Mai 2010)

fahr mit - dann machen wir ´nen fietrieb draus


----------



## Beorn (18. Mai 2010)

Oder die Schlusslichterkollektion lässt sich abhängen und hängt dann bei nem Bier noch weiter ab


----------



## Yetibike (18. Mai 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Oder die Schlusslichterkollektion lässt sich abhängen und hängt dann bei nem Bier noch weiter ab


 

Wenn aber doch alle hinten fahren..........


----------



## Beorn (18. Mai 2010)

Dann fahr'n wir rückwärts zum Bier 

Jetzt müss mer bald wieder ernst werde, gelle


----------



## Fie (18. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid so bekloppt 

Meine BMA bekam grad nen Service. 
Ein Pedal muß ich noch...
Der Steuersatz muckt auch rum.

Ihr seht, ich habe viel zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (18. Mai 2010)

Alter, ihr Flaschen! ICH komme aus dem NORDEN. HÖCHSTE (!!!) Erhebung: Deich, 8m (in Worten: ACHT METER). Und ich bin mitgekommen (115kg, 4. Ausfahrt in dieser Saison).

Nun mal alle locker durch die Hose atmen und rauf auf den Sattel. 

Heuberger Tor ist immer hart, aber das war auch schon das schlimmste. Ich denke nicht, dass wir das heut wieder fahren.


----------



## Fie (18. Mai 2010)

Ich bin über eine Woche lang nicht gefahren...

Ihr hättet echt keine Freude an mir


----------



## brr... (18. Mai 2010)

> Alter, ihr Flaschen! ICH komme aus dem NORDEN. HÖCHSTE (!!!) Erhebung: Deich, 8m (in Worten: ACHT METER). Und ich bin mitgekommen (115kg, 4. Ausfahrt in dieser Saison).
> 
> Nun mal alle locker durch die Hose atmen und rauf auf den Sattel.
> 
> Heuberger Tor ist immer hart, aber das war auch schon das schlimmste. Ich denke nicht, dass wir das heut wieder fahren.





> Ich bin über eine Woche lang nicht gefahren...
> 
> Ihr hättet echt keine Freude an mir



...irgendwie zieht dein Argument mit einer Woche da nicht so... oder?! Jetzt memmt mal hier nich so rum, liebe Leute: Matsch macht schmutzig und bisher wurde keiner auf dem Berg (und auch nicht im Tal) zurückgelassen!!!


----------



## Beorn (18. Mai 2010)

Machen wirs kurz:

Um 1800 am Haagtor und wenn uns einer von der Gruppe wegfährt, dann stellen wir fest, dass wir am Ende der Gruppe die Mehrheit sind und machen unsere eigene Gruppe. Ist das dann Demokratie?


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. Mai 2010)

Einer Lust mit auf dese handmade bikemesse zu kommen. Ist ja quasi um die Ecke


----------



## alböhi (19. Mai 2010)

gute idee - ich bin ab freitag vor ort  

bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frithjof (19. Mai 2010)

@brrrrr: Aha, erst große Töne spucken - und dann nicht mitfahren... ts ts ts!


----------



## brr... (19. Mai 2010)

@frithjof

...ja, ich schäme mich! Hab aber 'ne gute Ausrede:

War davor noch 'ne Weile mit 'm Bike unterwegs und hab mich bei 'nem eher größeren Kicker mit Vollgas und aus voller Flughöhe (ca. 1,5m) hingepackt. Bin derbe auf den Oberkörper und Schulter geknallt und die Birne hab ich auch noch kräftig angeschlagen... dann war mir nicht mehr so nach fahren 

Ich denke nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei... jetzt erst mal 3-4 Tage um die Blessuren kümmern 

...by the way: Wie war's denn, wo wart ihr und wer war alles dabei? Mr. Tandem auch?!


----------



## Beorn (19. Mai 2010)

Ich war dabei.


----------



## frithjof (19. Mai 2010)

Nö, das Tandem nicht. Es ist recht voll geworden, zum Großteil Menschen mit Kette rechts. Bergauf haben die uns stehengelassen, bergab mussten wir alle überholen...
Nach meinem Geschmack war es letzte Woche schöner - aber wir überrennen sie einfach HAR HAR HAR!
Und ich sach noch, Sport ist Mord! Du bügelst auch immer ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste überall dröbber! Ich hoffe, dem Material gehts gut und die Blessuren verheilen schnell! Biste denn noch gut nach Haus gekommen?


----------



## Beorn (19. Mai 2010)

Ich kann auch nur sagen, dass ich um Frithjofs Begleitung froh war, ist einfach gemütlicher am Ende, wenn jemand zum quatschen da ist. Lustig fand ich die Fahrtrichtung, die uns Trails hochgeschunden hat, um dann auf Schotter abzufahren! Das machen wir für uns das nächste Mal andersrum, dann bremst auch niemand so arg vor uns oder muss die Trailumfahrung nehmen.


----------



## brr... (19. Mai 2010)

*@frithjof*
...gut heimgekommen bin ich noch, ja. Bike sollte auch soweit in Ordnung sein - hab's nicht genau unter die Lupe genommen...

Aber selbst wenn's nich so wär, hab Ersatz und Garantie auf den Rahmen 

*@frithjof und boern*
trails hoch und Schotter runter?! Was 'n das bitte?! ...sollen wir einfach unseren eigenen Dienstagstreff machen?  Gerne auch schon etwas früher...sonst aber - von mir aus - auch erst um 18.00...


----------



## frithjof (19. Mai 2010)

Also mir passt 18 Uhr ganz gut, früher wirds bei mir immer etwas kritisch (ich studier was "RICHTIGES")! Aber der Dienstag steht, würde ich sagen!


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Mai 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Einer Lust mit auf dese handmade bikemesse zu kommen. Ist ja quasi um die Ecke



Ich werd´ den Besuch der Messe wohl mit `nem Besuch bei meinen Eltern verbinden. Unter Umständen könnt´ ich Dich in einer Richtung mitnehmen. Andreas und ich waren letztes Jahr auch schon dort. Die Messe ist aber wohl nur interessant, wenn man sich für edle bzw. speziell angefertigte Hardtails interessiert.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (19. Mai 2010)

nö - nö - nö.

da geht´s auch um fullies, rr´s, dynamos, zubehörkram, caps und shirts, dimb, radreisen  und was weiss ich noch alles  ............

für den sonntagsgast, welcher mich am abend mit nach hause nimmt, gibts bei mir am stand eine freikarte und ´n mittagessen.

das gilt auch für wochendheimfahrer.

gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (20. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Hinweis, wenn wir am Sonntag nicht wissen wohin, schau ich vielleicht vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (21. Mai 2010)

Geht eigentlich morgen wer auf Tour?


----------



## Yetibike (21. Mai 2010)

Wenn Wetter einigermaßen mitmacht wär ich heute in Tübingen dabei.


----------



## brr... (21. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter soll ja über's WE wieder ganz gut werden, daher plane ich am Montag eine etwas größere Tour zu fahren. Habe jetzt schon paar mal gehört, dass man wohl vom Hohenzollern bis zum Roßberg fast ausschließlich auf trails fahren kann. Das wird jetzt mal erkundet/überprüft:

*Montag, 26.05 um 9.03 Abfahrt am Tübinger HBF, Gleis 2b*

Bis Hechingen mit'm Zug und dann mit Bike nach TÜ zurück... Ich selbst kenne die Strecke nicht, kann also für gar nichts garantieren. Habe zumindest GPS-Daten vom HW1... den sollte ich also finden können - alles weitere zeigt sich dann 

Bisher sind wir zu 2. - es darf sich gerne jeder dazugesellen... was da an KM und Hömes kommt, weiß ich nicht. Körner für 4-5h Fartzeit sollten da sein und 'n ordentliches Vesper+etwas Geld (Zug,Verpflegung,Bier?) auch! 

Grüße!


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. Mai 2010)

Wäre heute Abend jemand dabei bei ner Runde in Reutlingen?
Nach Tübingen reicht es mir von der Zeit her leider nicht.


----------



## loretto6 (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin heute abend in Tübingen am Start - 18:15 bei der Touristinfo!


----------



## loretto6 (22. Mai 2010)

War ja gestern eine spektakuläre Runde: spektakuläre Trails, spektakulärer Sturz (wie geht´s dem Opfer?) und ein spektakulärer Sonnenuntergang. 

Apropos Sonnenuntergang: bei Dunkelheit empfohlen:
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489 (3 Schaltstufen) oder
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864 (5 Schaltstufen)
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489 (3 Stufen mit Stirnband)
Literatur gibt es dazu massenweise im Elektronik-Unterforum


----------



## beetle (22. Mai 2010)

Ganz schön schlammig im Schönbuch momentan. War gestern gut eingesaut.

Hab mir den Sonnenuntergang oben am Schloss Roseck angesehen. Vorher noch nen Most. Von da aus hatte ich es nicht mehr weit. 

Leider war ich zu spät dran. Sonst hätte ich mich euch angeschlossen.


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Mai 2010)

Ich werd´ heute Nachmittag etwas Fahrtechniktraining (inklusive Kicker springen) in Degerschlacht machen. Möcht´ sich jemand mir anschließen?
16 Uhr Schlecker Degerschlacht?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Mai 2010)

...oder von 17 bis 18 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (22. Mai 2010)

Muss leider auf ein gb. Und dran denken. 18 Uhr brauchen die Eishockey männer alle Unterstützung...
Wer fährt morgen alles?


----------



## loretto6 (22. Mai 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich werd´ heute Nachmittag etwas Fahrtechniktraining (inklusive Kicker springen) in Degerschlacht machen. Möcht´ sich jemand mir anschließen?
> 16 Uhr Schlecker Degerschlacht?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Schade, leider zu spät gesehen!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Mai 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Muss leider auf ein gb. Und dran denken. 18 Uhr brauchen die Eishockey männer alle Unterstützung...
> Wer fährt morgen alles?



Wir fahren,allerdings ab Nürtingen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7182654#post7182654

Vieleicht können wir uns zusammen tun?

Gruß Oli


----------



## ricko (22. Mai 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> War ja gestern eine spektakuläre Runde: spektakuläre Trails, spektakulärer Sturz (wie geht´s dem Opfer?) und ein spektakulärer Sonnenuntergang.
> 
> Apropos Sonnenuntergang: bei Dunkelheit empfohlen:
> https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489 (3 Schaltstufen) oder
> ...


ich ergänze... spektakulär matschig! War mal wieder super mit euch

Thx @guide & gute Besserung dem Opfer! 

Grüßle aus Tü

PS. welche war denn jetzt deine?


----------



## gtbiker (22. Mai 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon paar mal gehört, dass man wohl vom Hohenzollern bis zum Roßberg fast ausschließlich auf trails fahren kann.


Ja, kann man. Bis auf das kurze Stück durch Jungingen ist alles feinster Trail (ok, manchmal noch kurz Schotter)....allerdings würde ich das andersherum fahren und dann auf Beton über Hechingen und Ofterdingen zurück radeln. Sind runde 75km von Tü. bis Tü. 
Am Montag würde ich das jedenfalls aber auf keinen Fall fahren, da ist Feiertag und man sollte die Wanderer nicht unnötig reizen. Am besten einfach unter der Woche fahren, da hat man teilweise 2h Singletrail am Stück ohne eine Menschenseele zu sehen....
Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## brr... (22. Mai 2010)

> Am Montag würde ich das jedenfalls aber auf keinen Fall fahren, da ist Feiertag und man sollte die Wanderer nicht unnötig reizen.



...ich hab da natürlich auch selbst drüber nachgedacht. Aber ich bin einfach der Meinung, dass es möglich sein sollte, die Natur gemeinsam - auch mit Wanderern - zu nutzen. Mit etwas gegenseitigem Respekt klappt das auch. Es wird natürlich nicht die super-flow-Runde, weil schon was los sein wird, aber zeitlich und wetter technisch passt's einfach gut... Hatte bisher eigentlich nie Probleme mit Spaziergängern/Wanderern. 

Wie genau sind es grob 75km? Von TÜ zum Roßberg, dann HW1 bis Hohenzollern und auf der Straße zurück nach TÜ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (23. Mai 2010)

Doro und ich würden eventuell am Montag `ne zwei- bis max. dreistündige Tour fahren. Hätt´ sonst noch jemand Interesse? Start vielleicht so gegen 11 Uhr?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Renè29 (23. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## gtbiker (23. Mai 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> Wie genau sind es grob 75km? Von TÜ zum Roßberg, dann HW1 bis Hohenzollern und auf der Straße zurück nach TÜ?




Genaue Aufzeichnungen hab ich nicht aber gefahren schon öfters.
Schnellstmöglich direkt auf den Trail und ab..... vor zum Zellerhorn.

So, mehr fällt mir so spontan nicht ein, ist definitv ne richtig geile Runde.
Viel Spaß! 

Jetzt erstmal das Blut von der Tastatur wegwischen....


----------



## brr... (23. Mai 2010)

> @gtbiker



BOAH!!! Vieeelen Dank für deine Beschreibung - die ist ja perfekt!!!  Hab's ausgedruckt - wird mein "Tourenblatt" 

PS: Falls sich jemand anschließen will - es gibt 'ne Planänderung!!!

*Morgen, 9.00 Haagtor*

und dann gleich auf'm Rad weiter...


----------



## pikehunter69 (23. Mai 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Doro und ich würden eventuell am Montag `ne zwei- bis max. dreistündige Tour fahren. Hätt´ sonst noch jemand Interesse? Start vielleicht so gegen 11 Uhr?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



@ Mark und Doro ,

da würd ich mich anschließen....................

Alexander


----------



## gtbiker (23. Mai 2010)

@br...
Na dann kann ichs ja wieder löschen, nicht dass es jemandem sauer aufstößt 
Habs mal aufs wesentliche zusammengekürzt


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Mai 2010)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> @ Mark und Doro ,
> 
> da würd ich mich anschließen....................
> 
> Alexander



Bin auch interessiert!

René und ich würden dann mit dem Zug kommen.
11.15 Uhr in RT auf der Bahnhofrückseite würde uns hervorragend passen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Beorn (23. Mai 2010)

brr... ich wär prinzipiell dabei, kannst Du mir die Beschreibung evtl. per Mail oder PM, damit ichs besser abschätzen kann?


----------



## Xayok (23. Mai 2010)

hier stand ein eintrag vom alböhi, der wird den nachholen.


----------



## alböhi (23. Mai 2010)

auch mitwill.

oneway mit dem zug nach hechingen!

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (23. Mai 2010)

> auch mitwill.
> 
> oneway mit dem zug nach hechingen!



Biste dabei oder wie versteht sich das?


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Mai 2010)

@Renè, Alexander, Oli und eventuelle weitere Interessierte:
Dann treffen wir uns um *11:15 Uhr in Reutlingen auf der Rückseite des Hauptbahnhofs* (Rückseite = Mediamarktseite)

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (23. Mai 2010)

nee - ich mach nu das hier.  



Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bin auch interessiert!
> 
> René und ich würden dann mit dem Zug kommen.
> 11.15 Uhr in RT auf der Bahnhofrückseite würde uns hervorragend passen.
> ...



genauso machen wirs - ciao dann bis morgen

hechingen könn´mer dienstag machen.


----------



## beetle (24. Mai 2010)

Fährt heute noch wer los, wo ich mich anschließen kann?


----------



## beetle (24. Mai 2010)

Na. Dann fahr ich halt allein.


----------



## brr... (24. Mai 2010)

howdy,

die hw1 tour heute war ein voller erfolg und gegen jede erwartung: wir haben keine 10 anderen gruppen getroffen (4-5 gruppen wanderer und 3-4 andere biker).  die wandersmänner waren übrigens alle sehr nett und eher erstaun nach dem motto "send ihr do nuff gfahra? wia, nonder au? hui!". 

wetter war top und die trails sehr sehr gut zu fahren und schön trocken. 

greetings und nochmal ein dickes *DANKE* an gtbiker!!!


----------



## gtbiker (24. Mai 2010)

Gerne doch 
Habt ihr die one-way-Variante gewählt? Hach, da oben ists schön....
Ich hab heute den Rammert und s`Gäu unsicher gemacht, war auch nett.
Gruß


----------



## Beorn (24. Mai 2010)

Schade brr... hab Euch wohl nirgends getroffen. Aber ich kann nur zustimmen, saugeil da oben!
Dann fahrn wir demnächst mal abends...


----------



## brr... (24. Mai 2010)

@gtbiker

Nein, wir sind's komplett gefahren... relativ genau nach deiner Beschreibung. Nach Jungingen runter haben wir einen anderen trail genommen, sonst glaub wie du's geschrieben hast...

@boern

Wir haben extra am 3Fürstenstein kurz gewartet und Pause gemacht, es stand sogar ein CUBE LTD rum, ein CC Modell - gehörte aber zu uns 
Wir ziehen mal hier um die Häuser... 

Grüße!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (24. Mai 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Gerne doch
> Habt ihr die one-way-Variante gewählt? Hach, da oben ists schön....
> Ich hab heute den Rammert und s`Gäu unsicher gemacht, war auch nett.
> Gruß



Wo bist du denn in den Rammer reingefahren? Ich will den unbedingt auch mal erkunden. Fährt man da oben auf dem Kamm, oder wie ist es dort? 18km hat er ja nur von der Länger her. Leider habe ich viel gegooglet, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden. 

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## gtbiker (24. Mai 2010)

Hi,
fahre meist von oben her rein, also von Bo.,Oft., Du. oder auch Kreßbach.
Viele viele Schotterwege, sehr geeignet um sich jedesmal aufs neue zu verfahren 
Schöne Trails gibts oberhalb von Kiebingen, bei Dettingen, rund um Weiler und die Burg Weiler, im steil eingeschnitenen Teil des Katzenbachtals und auch runter ins Starzeltal. 
Gruß


----------



## brr... (25. Mai 2010)

*Geht heut was ab TÜ?*

Grüße!


----------



## Fie (25. Mai 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne jetzt in den Rammert fahren und den mal ein wenig erkunden.
Meine Motivation und nicht vorhandene Kondition, läßt mich faul daheim sitzen!


----------



## loretto6 (25. Mai 2010)

Ich würde heute Abend gerne ne gemütliche Tour fahren.


----------



## brr... (25. Mai 2010)

> Ich würde heute Abend gerne ne gemütliche Tour fahren.



...ich auch. Betonung liegt auf *gemütlich*  Ich merk die Tour von gestern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (25. Mai 2010)

Sollen wir uns 18:30 an der Tourist-Info treffen?


----------



## brr... (25. Mai 2010)

18.30 wird mir zu spät...
Wie wär's bei dir um 16.30?


----------



## loretto6 (25. Mai 2010)

16:30 ist mit zu früh - muss noch arbeiten. 17:30 könnte klappen.


----------



## brr... (25. Mai 2010)

Dann machen wir *17.30* an der TouriInfo. 

Was hälst dann von Spitzberg, Richtung Wurmlingen runter, in Schönbuch rüber, den trail am Roseck und im Anschluss noch den anderen trail, der genau dort anfängt? werden knappe 2h...


----------



## loretto6 (25. Mai 2010)

Hört sich gut an - dann bis nachher!


----------



## Yetibike (26. Mai 2010)

@loretto6, danke für die Link´s, werd mich mal damit befassen. Hat sich euer Mediziner schon mal gemeldet? Ist er noch fahrfähig?


----------



## loretto6 (26. Mai 2010)

Nein, hat nix von sich hören lassen, ist aber auch im Forum nicht registriert gewesen bisher. 

Brrr... hat übrigens die 5-fach-Version, ich hab die dreifache, falls Du mal vergleichen willst. Bin aber die nächste Male Freitags nicht am Start wg Urlaub:


----------



## brr... (26. Mai 2010)

Ich kann freitags leider nicht - bzw. könnte ich erst ab 19.00. Falls du dir die 5fache mal anschauen willst, können wir gerne zusammen touren. Vllt. können wir diesen Freitag einfach um 19 Uhr los - die beiden Konstanten des FR-Treffs (loretto & sommersprosse) sind dann ja beide im Urlaub...

Falls du bereits ne Lampe hast, ich gehe DO 21.00 immer mit 'nem Freund fahren. Wir könnten dich irgendwo einsammeln... 

*@loretto* War sehr cool gestern


----------



## Beorn (26. Mai 2010)

Freitag 1900 könnt ich genauso wie Freitag 1815, nur mit Licht siehts bei mir mau aus, also wär so Neune zurück net schlecht oder ich steig unterwegs aus.


----------



## loretto6 (26. Mai 2010)

Mittlerweile ist es bis halber zehn so hell, dass man gut ohne Licht fahren kann. 

@brr...: fand ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (26. Mai 2010)

Kann wer schon ab 1700?


----------



## Yetibike (26. Mai 2010)

Freitag, schau mer mal, ich hab doch auch grad Urlaub und muß mich n bisserl nach meiner Regierung richten.
Hatte diese Woche eigentlich am Freitag die Alb als ride on gedacht, ist dann aber etwas früher


----------



## brr... (26. Mai 2010)

Hat *heute* noch jmd. Lust? 1,5h rund um TÜ (Österberg, Bebenhausen,... oder so). Gegen 18.30?!

edit: Ich warte mal noch bis 18.00 - dann zieh ich allein los...


----------



## alböhi (26. Mai 2010)

freitag um 17 uhr und dann auf die alb?

gruss andreas


----------



## Beorn (26. Mai 2010)

Ich wollt zwei Kumpels mal den schönen Schönbuch zeigen, gemütlich mit Schlenkern nach Herrenberg und dann HW5 bis zum Rücksturz nach Tübingen rein.


----------



## Yetibike (27. Mai 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> freitag um 17 uhr und dann auf die alb?
> 
> gruss andreas


 
Jo ist machbar, zumindest wenn mein Rad (geht morgen kurz zum Service) wie versprochen fertig ist.
Gruß Oli


----------



## alböhi (27. Mai 2010)

dann ruf an dreas


----------



## Yetibike (27. Mai 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> dann ruf an dreas


 

Mach ich, gibts´n (ortsnahen) Treffpunkt? (N.-tenzlingen/RT)

Wer noch Lust hat kann sich ja gern anschließen


----------



## Adrian RT (27. Mai 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> freitag um 17 uhr und dann auf die alb?
> 
> gruss andreas



Werde dann auch versuchen um 17.00 Uhr mitzufahren. Abfahrt wo?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (27. Mai 2010)

17:10 am reutlinger bahnhof gleis 1. falls die tübinger mit dem ire kommen.

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (28. Mai 2010)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Werde dann auch versuchen um 17.00 Uhr mitzufahren. Abfahrt wo?
> 
> Gruss



ruf an dreas, wenn du später einsteigen willst.

zb. könntest du kalkofen ( die zeitstoppstrecke ) auf teer rauffahren, um uns bei der querung der  hauptstr. zum giessstein zu schnappen.

wir fahren über´s maustäle, den wackerstein und kommen dann an der kante  von der nebelhöhle rüber, d.h. direkt vor der kleinen brotzeithütte.

oder du machst eine aufhohljagd  bis lichtenstein, denn dort werden wir am kiosk pausieren.


----------



## Yetibike (28. Mai 2010)

17:10 RT Bahnhof! werd mich wenn´s wieder erwarten mit dem Service nicht klappen sollte melden. Ansonsten komm ich wenns knapp wird mit dem Auto da hin.

Bis dann


----------



## Beorn (28. Mai 2010)

Die Strecke hört sich klasse an, aber meine zwei Kumpels können nur bis acht, das wird zu knapp.
Viel Spaß Euch und uns allen, dass es nicht zu viel regnet!


----------



## alböhi (28. Mai 2010)

schade - sag das früher und ich stell mich drauf ein.

gruss vom vollzeitöhi


----------



## Beorn (28. Mai 2010)

Wenn ichs früher erfahr, sag ichs früher. Oder ich halt in Zukunft die Klappe, bis ich von meiner Seite alles weiß, das ist wahrscheins einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (28. Mai 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> Falls du bereits ne Lampe hast, ich gehe DO 21.00 immer mit 'nem Freund fahren. Wir könnten dich irgendwo einsammeln...


 
Das mit dem aufsammeln hab ich erst grad gelesen, das wird aber nix, Do abend fährt meine Frau bike und ich paß auf die Kinder auf. Danke trotzdem für das Angebot


----------



## alböhi (28. Mai 2010)

" follow me " von anthill ( ex collective team )  
die dvd ist heut bei mir eingetroffen.

die angekündigte tour mit anschliessend 
pasta, bier und film kann sonntag starten.

treffpunkt 14 uhr bei mir.

gruss andreas

ps.: bitte per pn anmelden.


----------



## beetle (29. Mai 2010)

Geht heute was?


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. Mai 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> " follow me " von anthill ( ex collective team )
> die dvd ist heut bei mir eingetroffen.
> 
> die angekündigte tour mit anschliessend
> ...



Ich war gestern im Kino und hab mir anschliessend auch gleich die DVD  mit heim genommen. Hammer Film  leider zu kurz...



beetle schrieb:


> Geht heute was?


Ich werd heute abend so um 19 Uhr noch ne Runde drehen denke ich.


----------



## Kce (29. Mai 2010)

steht für morgen schon eine Runde auf dem Programm?


----------



## Yetibike (29. Mai 2010)

@alböhi + Adrian RT danke für die gestrige Tour


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Mai 2010)

Wie Ihr wahrscheinlich schon gemerkt habt, ist am Donnerstag ein Feiertag. Ich würd´ Euch gerne an diesem Tag nicht nur zu `ner Tour, sondern anschließend auch zu `nem kleinen Mahl einladen. Die Tour wird daher um 11:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop beginnen und bei mir in Degerschlacht enden. Es wär´ nett von Euch, wenn Ihr mir bis Dienstag Abend mitteilen würdet, ob Ihr kommt.  
Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von der Pfingstmontag-Tour und zwei Touren im Allgäu, die ich dieses Wochenende zusammen mit Doro gefahren bin.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (31. Mai 2010)

was willst denn mahlen? 

ich werd ´nen film und ein sixpack mitbringen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Renè29 (31. Mai 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wie Ihr wahrscheinlich schon gemerkt habt, ist am Donnerstag ein Feiertag. Ich würd´ Euch gerne an diesem Tag nicht nur zu `ner Tour, sondern anschließend auch zu `nem kleinen Mahl einladen. Die Tour wird daher um 11:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop beginnen und bei mir in Degerschlacht enden. Es wär´ nett von Euch, wenn Ihr mir bis Dienstag Abend mitteilen würdet, ob Ihr kommt.
> Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von der Pfingstmontag-Tour und zwei Touren im Allgäu, die ich dieses Wochenende zusammen mit Doro gefahren bin.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Da fühle ich mich doch glatt angesprochen. Ob Oli auch mitkommt 


Grüßle René


----------



## brr... (1. Juni 2010)

Geht heut in TÜ was?

Greets!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (1. Juni 2010)

@Andreas, René und alle anderen:
Danke für Eure "Anmeldung", aber da Ihr die Einzigen seid, die sich gemeldet haben und für Donnerstag Regen angesagt ist, werd´ ich das Ganze auf Sonntag verschieben. Das Wetter soll am Wochenende deutlich besser werden und vielleicht haben dann mehr Leute Lust und Zeit. Ich hoff´, daß Ihr am Sonntag auch Zeit habt. Die Uhrzeit und der Startpunkt bleibt gleich: 11:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop. 
Bitte gebt mir bis Freitag Nachmittag Bescheid, ob Ihr kommt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Juni 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Andreas, René und alle anderen:
> Danke für Eure "Anmeldung", aber da Ihr die Einzigen seid, die sich gemeldet haben und für Donnerstag Regen angesagt ist, werd´ ich das Ganze auf Sonntag verschieben. Das Wetter soll am Wochenende deutlich besser werden und vielleicht haben dann mehr Leute Lust und Zeit. Ich hoff´, daß Ihr am Sonntag auch Zeit habt. Die Uhrzeit und der Startpunkt bleibt gleich: 11:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop.
> Bitte gebt mir bis Freitag Nachmittag Bescheid, ob Ihr kommt.
> 
> ...



Ich wäre am Donnerstag auch dabei gewesen,falls das deine Pläne nochmal ändern würde(na gut,das Wetter wird sich deshalb wohl nicht ändern).

Sonntag  weiß ich noch nicht.

Gruß Oli


----------



## alböhi (1. Juni 2010)

schlechtes wetter  ich glaub du hast den falschen frosch im glas!


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> schlechtes wetter  ich glaub du hast den falschen frosch im glas!


http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/Neckartenzlingen/Deutschland/8ab27389fc9cf73fa53dfae4e1939402


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hatte für nach meinem Urlaub eigentlich besseres Wetter bestellt 
Traut sich morgen trotzdem jmd raus??......ich muss noch meine neue Regenjacke testen und ein paar USA-Fast-Food-Pfunde los werden


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juni 2010)

Werd mir wohl angesichts des Dauerregens seit Anfang Mai, diese Modell zulegen.

Ich werd morgen wahrscheinlich ne Runde fahren aber das wird wohl nicht bis Tü reichen

Gruß Oli


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Juni 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Werd mir wohl angesichts des Dauerregens seit Anfang Mai, diese Modell zulegen.


----------



## alböhi (2. Juni 2010)

gern - aber bitte auf der alb. wo´s steine hat da gibt´s koan schlamm


----------



## brr... (2. Juni 2010)

> Ich hatte für nach meinem Urlaub eigentlich besseres Wetter bestellt
> Traut sich morgen trotzdem jmd raus??......ich muss noch meine neue Regenjacke testen und ein paar USA-Fast-Food-Pfunde los werden



Klar! Ich wär dabei...  Schlammschlacht hin oder her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Juni 2010)

Klasse, wär 12.00 Uhr Start ok?
Treffpunkt in Reutlingen bei Hardy`s??...Benni ich könnt dich in Tübingen mit dem Auto aufsammeln wenn du magst


----------



## alböhi (2. Juni 2010)

so machen wir´s.


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht schaff ich´s auch bis 12 Uhr nach RT, schau mer mal


----------



## brr... (2. Juni 2010)

> Klasse, wär 12.00 Uhr Start ok?
> Treffpunkt in Reutlingen bei Hardy`s??...Benni ich könnt dich in Tübingen mit dem Auto aufsammeln wenn du magst



Danke, echt nett dein Angebot... 

Ich toure aber lieber hier ab TÜ - mit RT wird's sonst so 'ne lange Sache (sind schnell 4-5h weg). 

Viel Spaß euch!!! Und rutscht nicht so viel


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, dann Morgen (Donnerstag) 12.00 Uhr bei Hardy`s Bike Shop in Reutlingen


----------



## Yetibike (3. Juni 2010)

Angesichts der Wetterlage heute, werd ich meinen Albbesuch auf morgen Nachmittag verlegen. Wünsch Euch noch viel Spaß heut.

p.s. wer morgen lust hat.......bitte posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (3. Juni 2010)

Ja mir wärs heut auch lieber wenn ich in nem günstigen Moment dann direkt von daheim aus starten kann und nicht mit den völlig verdreckten Sachen ins Auto sitzen muss.

Wann würdest du morgen nachmittag denn los fahren?


----------



## Yetibike (3. Juni 2010)

Bin da noch völlig offen, so ab ca 13-14 Uhr. Von wo auch immer


----------



## alböhi (3. Juni 2010)

gut dann kann ich heut mein scab klarmachen.

gruss andreas

[email protected] : viel spass im schönbuch. ´ne regenfreie lücke hat´s heut sicherlich. wart mal bis zwei


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2010)

Wär heute Abend jemand noch dabei bei ner runde?


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. Juni 2010)

14.00 Uhr würd bei mir klappen
Startort wär mir ganz egal, ich komm eh mit dem Auto direkt von der Arbeit



Yetibike schrieb:


> Bin da noch völlig offen, so ab ca 13-14 Uhr. Von wo auch immer


----------



## alböhi (3. Juni 2010)

mein vorschlag: ich steig um 13.30 bei gina ins auto und wir treffen uns mit oli um 14 uhr in kohlberg am parkplatz jusiberg.

von dort bietet sich eine tour über lenningen richtung teck an 

gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (3. Juni 2010)

Alles klar Jusiparkplatz, 14 Uhr


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, Andreas dann treffen wir uns um 13.30 Uhr bei mir vorm Amt...ich geh mal davon aus dass du den Weg zum Treffpunkt kennst....


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Juni 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Andreas, René und alle anderen:
> Danke für Eure "Anmeldung", aber da Ihr die Einzigen seid, die sich gemeldet haben und für Donnerstag Regen angesagt ist, werd´ ich das Ganze auf Sonntag verschieben. Das Wetter soll am Wochenende deutlich besser werden und vielleicht haben dann mehr Leute Lust und Zeit. Ich hoff´, daß Ihr am Sonntag auch Zeit habt. Die Uhrzeit und der Startpunkt bleibt gleich: 11:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop.
> Bitte gebt mir bis Freitag Nachmittag Bescheid, ob Ihr kommt.
> 
> ...



*Aktualisierung*:
Da es am Sonntag Abend eventuell Regen oder ein Gewitter geben könnt´, verschieb´ ich hiermit den Start um eine halbe Stunde, also:
*Sonntag - 11 Uhr - Hardys Bike-Shop - danach (gegen 16 Uhr) Grillen bei mir in RT-Degerschlacht*
Bitte gebt mir bis Freitag Nachmittag Bescheid, ob Ihr kommt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht animiert es ja den ein oder andern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renè29 (4. Juni 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> *Aktualisierung*:
> Da es am Sonntag Abend eventuell Regen oder ein Gewitter geben könnt´, verschieb´ ich hiermit den Start um eine halbe Stunde, also:
> *Sonntag - 11 Uhr - Hardys Bike-Shop - danach (gegen 16 Uhr) Grillen bei mir in RT-Degerschlacht*
> Bitte gebt mir bis Freitag Nachmittag Bescheid, ob Ihr kommt.
> ...



Also Jens und Ich werden da sein. Oli würd sich bestimmt auch noch melden.

Grüßle René


----------



## Sommersprosse (4. Juni 2010)

@Öhi & Yeti
Ich muss für heut leider wieder absagen  Bin heut früh mit ner ordentlichen Erkältung aufgewacht und kann jetzt wegen des Lenzerheide Tripps nächste Woche auch nichts riskieren....und das gerade jetzt bei dem Hammer Wetter, also wenn das nicht zum heulen ist!!!!


----------



## Yetibike (4. Juni 2010)

Morgen Sommersprosse, Andreas hat mich grad angerufen,GUTE BESSERUNG. das ganze verschieben wir halt.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2010)

hallöle!
hat morgen evtl. wer lust ne runde biken/freeriden zu gehn?


----------



## KaiKaisen (4. Juni 2010)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> hallöle!
> hat morgen evtl. wer lust ne runde biken/freeriden zu gehn?



Gegen Abend wäre ich wohl dabei.


----------



## brr... (4. Juni 2010)

Noch n jmd. bei ner spontan Tour *heute Abend (ca. 19h)* am Start?!


----------



## Klabauterman (4. Juni 2010)

hm...früh,mittags oder nachmittags wär mir lieber


----------



## bucki08 (4. Juni 2010)

Hi Zusammen,

jetzt meld ich mich auch mal wieder, denn ich hätte das MTB dabei. Von daher würde ich am Sonntag höchstwahrscheinlich auch mitgehen - muss aber nochmals (wie Oli immer sagt) mit der Regierung sprechen. Ich geb dann aber nochmals Bescheid.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## brr... (4. Juni 2010)

]Ich komme eben vom biken heim und musste schockiert feststellen, dass einige trails rund um TÜ in *katastrophalem Zustand* sind.

Es sieht aus, als ob Teile der trails komplett mit blockierenden Rädern befahren wurden. Sollten sich welche der Überltäter hier tummeln (was ich nicht hoffe!) dann nehmt euch zu Herzen, dass sowas *ASOZIAL* ist!!!

Das schadet dem Image der Biker ungemein und was bringt es bitte, wenn die trails völlig am Arsch sind?! Wer nicht ordentlich fahren kann soll's einfach lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (4. Juni 2010)

recht haste!

schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7228616&postcount=16

zum schreddern gibt es bikeparks.

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (4. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht sollte man den Albverein verständigen, damit die das wieder richten


----------



## Beorn (5. Juni 2010)

Oh, das ist schlecht zu hören, da wollt ich heut rumcruisen gehn. Dann cruise ich doch auf den Roßberg, wo Steine sind, da kann man mit Gummi net viel ausfräsen.

Sind vielleicht zu viele "Coole" unterwegs, die immer noch nicht begriffen haben, dass ein blockiertes Hinterrad ineffizient bis manchmal gefährlich ist.


----------



## brr... (5. Juni 2010)

*@boern* Lust auf Tour heut? Ich wär ab halb 3 bereit... Kann aber erst wieder um 2 ins Forum gucken...


----------



## Beorn (5. Juni 2010)

Ich muss um drei zurück sein und fahr um elfe rum los.

Ein andermal gerne!


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> ]Ich komme eben vom biken heim und musste schockiert feststellen, dass einige trails rund um TÜ in katastrophalem Zustand sind...




die wird es immer geben  ...auf meiner Hausstrecke ständig, leider hab ich die Typen noch nicht getroffen...
Ich hing mal ein Papier "Bitte keine Vollbremsungen" hin, was am nächsten Tag fehlte. Ob die es runterrissen oder ein Wanderer...k.A.



aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man den Albverein verständigen, damit die das wieder richten



hehe, als ich mal mit GT-Biker unterwegs war, stellte uns auch ein AV'-ler... nach 2-3min Rede-halten bat er uns beim weiterfahren: "fahrt auch bitte links oder rechts auf dem Pfad, damit er nicht so zuwächst", was wir lachend machten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (5. Juni 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Sonntag - 11 Uhr - Hardys Bike-Shop - danach (gegen 16 Uhr) Grillen bei mir in RT-Degerschlacht[/B]
> Bitte gebt mir bis Freitag Nachmittag Bescheid, ob Ihr kommt.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Nimmst Du noch Anmeldungen entgegen? War die letzten Tage ohne Internet, konnte mich deshalb nicht rechtzeitig anmelden.


----------



## Klabauterman (5. Juni 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> Es sieht aus, als ob Teile der trails komplett mit blockierenden Rädern befahren wurden.



da wo ich heut unterwegs war (österberg,olgahain) ham die wege net totgebremst ausgeschaut sondern sind total aufgeweicht und matschig.... 
bis auf 1-2 stellen kann mans doch eh fast immer laufen lassen


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Juni 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Nimmst Du noch Anmeldungen entgegen? War die letzten Tage ohne Internet, konnte mich deshalb nicht rechtzeitig anmelden.



Geht in Ordnung, aber nur weil Du´s bist!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (6. Juni 2010)

Das ehrt mich sehr, muss jetzt aber leider doch absagen, mir ist etwas dazwischen gekommen. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## frithjof (6. Juni 2010)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß, leider hab ich morgen Klausur und DREH HIER VOLL AM RAD!!!
Trinkt einen für mich mit!


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juni 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> Ich komme eben vom biken heim und musste schockiert feststellen, dass einige trails rund um TÜ in katastrophalem Zustand sind.
> 
> Es sieht aus, als ob Teile der trails komplett mit blockierenden Rädern befahren wurden.


Was für Trails meinste denn? Stichwort genügt. 




damage0099 schrieb:


> hehe, als ich mal mit GT-Biker unterwegs war, stellte uns auch ein AV'-ler... nach 2-3min Rede-halten bat er uns beim weiterfahren: "fahrt auch bitte links oder rechts auf dem Pfad, damit er nicht so zuwächst", was wir lachend machten....


----------



## Yetibike (7. Juni 2010)

naja es gibt ja auch höchst aktive Moutainbikegruppen bei den AV´lern


----------



## alböhi (7. Juni 2010)

fährt heute jemand ab 18 uhr bei der haagtorgruppe mit?

gruss andreas


----------



## frithjof (8. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei, wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Labor komme. surfing77 ist wohl auch dabei!


----------



## Beorn (8. Juni 2010)

Mit denen mitfahrn oder selber ne Runde drehn?

Urlaub gut überstanden, Frithjof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (8. Juni 2010)

heute 18 uhr haagtor: *i'm in!*

*@boern* vllt. fahren wir lieber eine eigene runde...

*@gt* private post!


----------



## Beorn (8. Juni 2010)

Hm, mit etwas Glück klappts, dass ich bis dahin meinen Vermieter weichgekocht hab.


----------



## brr... (8. Juni 2010)

...so wage könnt ihr mich doch nicht ans haagtor kommen lassen  was mach ich, wenn's bei frithjof nicht reicht und dein vermieter stur bleibt?! mit den radladen leuten will ich nich mit 

wenigstens einer, der sicher kommt?


----------



## Beorn (8. Juni 2010)

Sach das meinem Vermieter! Der will, dass wir zu ihm runterkommen?!


----------



## brr... (8. Juni 2010)

@frithjof, boern und surfer77

ihr oimel! alle habt ihr mich hängen lassen!!! wobei es eine coole tour war. es gab einen netten trail, den ich noch nicht kannte und die leute waren auch nett. sind halt nich so die berg-runter-fahrer... aber echt angenehm!


----------



## frithjof (8. Juni 2010)

isch schäme misch.

Sorry, Labor ****t mich gerade. Aber ich finde die Truppe eigentlich auch ganz in Ordnung, und das bergab-fahren bringen wir denen schon noch bei.

Reingehaun!


----------



## Beorn (9. Juni 2010)

Ich hätt Dich sehr gerne nicht hängen lassen, glaubs mir!


----------



## brr... (9. Juni 2010)

Ist wer für ne *Tour ab TÜ* zu haben? Irgendwann *heute*?!


----------



## Olmeca (9. Juni 2010)

Hey brr.. also ich hätte Bock zu fahren, 19 Uhr könnte ich am Haagtor sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (10. Juni 2010)

samstag - tour auf die alb.

startzeit noch flexibel.

gruss andreas

ps.: mein attentat - ich brauch ein foto für ´nen katalog.
also männers, bitte frisch rasiert und gut gestylt - die mädels so wie immer


----------



## beetle (10. Juni 2010)

Samstag von Freudenstadt über den Mittelweg bis nach Tittisee Neustadt. 100km 2500hm. Möglicherweise aber auch nur bis Triberg oder so. Vielleicht auch wo übernachten in der DJH. Also wenn wer lust verspürt...


----------



## Yetibike (10. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> samstag - tour auf die alb.
> 
> startzeit noch flexibel.
> 
> ...


 
Hät interesse.......wieweit und Startzeit noch abzuklären davon hängts hab.

p.s.keine Angst ich würd dann hinter die Kamera ............

@beetle, das is mir zu heavy


----------



## Renè29 (11. Juni 2010)

Für alle die nicht mit nach Lenzerheide konnten die Billanz bis jetzt: 

Kein Regen, 3 Platten ,keine Verletzte, 2700hm  und super Stimmung







René


----------



## KaiKaisen (11. Juni 2010)

Oh man ich freu mich auf heute Abend. Wär auch schon lieber ab Mittwoch dabei gewesen...
Leider soll das wetter ja schlechter werden *grummel*


----------



## Yetibike (11. Juni 2010)

@alböhi, Startzeit am Samstag können wir frei wählen, machbar ist da auch 13 Uhr. Gibts mir per SMS Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (11. Juni 2010)

gut - 13.15 treff in rt gleis 1.

gutenberg rauf, traufkante, calverbühl runter, gegenüber pfarrwegle rauf, kapf, höllenlöcher, eis, maienwald und fertig 

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (11. Juni 2010)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht mit nach Lenzerheide konnten die Billanz bis jetzt:
> 
> Kein Regen, 3 Platten ,keine Verletzte, 2700hm  und super Stimmung/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## beetle (11. Juni 2010)

Hat einer der Tübinger vielleicht ein 36er oder 38er 4-Loch Kettenblatt über? Meine Rohloff übersetzt im ersten Gang zu lang um mal locker steile Strecken hoch zu kommen. Gehen tut  es... aber hart. 

@Yetibike

Ich fahre auch nur in die Richtung. Denke nicht, dass ich es packe. Vielleicht auch nur bis St. Georgen.


----------



## Yetibike (11. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> gut - 13.15 treff in rt gleis 1.
> 
> gutenberg rauf, traufkante, calverbühl runter, gegenüber pfarrwegle rauf, kapf, höllenlöcher, eis, maienwald und fertig
> 
> gruss andreas


 

Jo alles klar WICHTIG EIS!!!!! bis Samstag mittag


----------



## beetle (11. Juni 2010)

Um meine Route nochmal ein wenig Schmackhaft zu machen: 

http://www.outdooractive.com/de/wan...e-freudenstadt-schiltach/5569163728053546565/

Die geht bis St. Georgen allerdings noch ein Stück weiter. Da kommen noch gut hm hinzu. Sollte aber deutlich unter 2000 bleiben. Muss auch gucken, dass man den Zug zurück bekommt.

Also. Mogen geht es los. Mit dem Zug nach Freudenstadt. Von da aus auf dem Mittelweg bis St. Georgen. Wenn noch Zeit und Kondition da ist auch weiter. Nächster Stop könnte Triberg oder Villingen sein. Titisee ist wohl auch mir zu weit.


----------



## beetle (11. Juni 2010)

Habe noch die 5. Etappe gefunden:


http://www.outdooractive.com/de/wan...ppe-schiltach-st-georgen/5569234096797724225/


----------



## Renè29 (11. Juni 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Renè29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Für alle die nicht mit nach Lenzerheide konnten die Billanz bis jetzt:
> ...


----------



## alböhi (11. Juni 2010)

bin  heut nach tü gesprintet, um die " tour " nich zu verpassen.

echt  klasse trainingseinheit. 1/4 stunde in den neckar gucken, eis essen und gemütlich nach hause.

da kann ich mich dran gewöhnen   

@ beetle: krasse tour, dein link. 
aber 9 stunden wandern???
besser gehst zum sav  

ps.: nicht vergessen - morgen 13.15 gleis 1 in reutlingen, treff zur mtb tour


----------



## beetle (11. Juni 2010)

Finde die gar nicht so krass. Letzten Feiertag ähnlich viel hm geschrubbt aber doppelt so viel km. Von Heidelberg über den Odenwald bis nach Darmstadt. So 100km und 1600hm. Morgen werden das auch 1600hm ca. aber die Hälfte an km. 

Aber danke für die Blumen, dass ich hier krasse Touren fahre.  Dachte immer dass ihr hier die krassen Sachen fahrt. Ausserdem fordert meine Cola-Dose, dass ich sie regelmäßig ausreite. Die hat jetzt in 3 Wochen 600-700km drauf bekommen und darf sich jetzt eingefahren betitteln.

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich morgen abend immer noch sage, dass das ja nicht so krass sei.


----------



## alböhi (12. Juni 2010)

start 13.15 gleis 1 in reutlingen - ziel: uracher alb

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (12. Juni 2010)

Jemand Lust auf 2h trails ab TÜ? Start 1830-1900?!


----------



## Sebastian81 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
wer hat Lust mit dem Neueinsteiger hier im Forum morgen am So. eine Runde zu drehen?
Ich wohne in Reutlingen, daher würde ich als Treffpunkt 15:00 Uhr am Bauhaus vorschlagen. Ich dachte an eine Rund so ca. 50 km für einen Streckenvorschlag bin ich offen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## alböhi (12. Juni 2010)

hallo sebastian - herzlich willkommen im club.

schade, das ich morgen " arbeiten " muss. 
oder kennen wir uns schon von der römerschanze

gruss andreas

ps.: heut hast echt was verpasst. in dettingen war ist strecke für ´nen downhill am sonntag präpariert - echt irre - an jedem baum mit strohballen abgepolstert. da konnt´mers laufen lassen


----------



## Juuro (12. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> ps.: heut hast echt was verpasst. in dettingen war ist strecke für ´nen downhill am sonntag präpariert - echt irre - an jedem baum mit strohballen abgepolstert. da konnt´mers laufen lassen


Oh, welches Dettingen denn?


----------



## alböhi (12. Juni 2010)

dettingen an der erms.


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. Juni 2010)

Und wer hat da was hingebaut ?


----------



## Volle the Guide (13. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> ... in dettingen war ist strecke für ´nen downhill am sonntag präpariert - echt irre - an jedem baum mit strohballen abgepolstert. da konnt´mers laufen lassen



Hallo,
ich hoffe und wünsche mir aber, dass da heut' die Kids ihre Rennen ungestört durchführen können. Also bitte fernhalten.
Mehr Infos unter http://alb-gold.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=297&Itemid=538
bzw. über die Dettinger Veranstaltung speziell unter
http://www.dettingen-bike.de/.
Sicher käme auch niemand auf die Idee, als nicht authorizierter Hobbyfahrer heute auf der Rennstrecke von http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.com/content.php?folder=282 rumzufahren.

Grüße und weiter viel Spaß auf den Trails,

Volker


----------



## Sebastian81 (13. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> hallo sebastian - herzlich willkommen im club.
> 
> schade, das ich morgen " arbeiten " muss.
> oder kennen wir uns schon von der römerschanze
> ...


----------



## britta-ox (13. Juni 2010)

> Renè29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibt noch mehr Bilder, wenn man mehr zeit hat wird der ein oder andere noch mehr Bilder hochladen. Bis jetzt glaub so um die  500 Bilder.
> ...


Bestätigt, bin wieder komplett zurück und habe zwischenzeitlich meine Speicher wieder gefüllt.

Es waren super Tage, eine richtig nette Gruppe, die trotz ihrer enormen Größe bestens harmoniert hat. Mit an Bord waren sogar ein Fotograf samt Ausstattung, ein Bikemechaniker und medizinisches Fachpersonal, das wir glücklicherweise nicht benötigt haben. Unglaublich, an was die Orga alles gedacht hat...
Tolle Trails, die (mit etwas, manchmal etwas mehr Überwindung...schluck^^)auch für mich weitgehenst fahrbar waren, wenn auch langsam. Mi- Fr perfektes Wetter, dann hat Rene sein Teller wohl nicht leergegessen.
Mir hats riesig gefallen unds war nett euch alle mal wieder zu sehen!

*Ein fettes Dankeschön an den Wahnsinnsorganisator Toddel und an Hebbe*

Hoffe, alle sind wieder gut nach Hause gekommen.

LG Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (13. Juni 2010)

So. Bin zurück. Die Strecke von Freudenstadt nach Schiltach auf dem Mittelweg ist mal so was von krass. Also nicht krass viel hm oder so. Einfach nur krass Trail. Riesen Wurzeln mit fetten Steinen garniert. Hier und da ein tiefes Schlammloch. Richtig schön, um das Material und auch sich selbst zu quälen. Macht aber sehr viel Spaß. Halt technisch bis zum Anschlag. Ab Schiltach bis St. Georgen geht es eigentlich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen recht human zu. Die Strecke St. Georgen bis nach Neustadt ist gegen den ersten teil gähn langweilig. 

Die Strecke Freudenstadt -> Schiltach bekommt von mir eine dicke Empfehlung! Sollte aber vielleicht nicht gerade geregnet haben, wie es bei mir der Fall war. Sonst gibt es mächtig nasse Füße wegen dem Gestrüpp überall. 

Waren dann alles in allem 2300hm mit ein wenig mehr 100km. Die Strecke nach Schiltach kann man in ein paar Stunden Fahren. Wenn man mittags (+-12) los fährt, kommt man nicht zu spät in Schiltach an. Sagen wir mal 4h braucht man. Nicht mehr.

Spaß Spaß Spaß!


----------



## Aitschie (13. Juni 2010)

Mein erstes Best of zu den Toddel Traildays.... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7258148&postcount=949

Viel Spaß beim Schauen!

VIELEN DANK FÜR ALLES TODDEL!!!!!!!! Man kann es nicht oft genug sagen....

PS: hier der Link zum Download der fertigen Panoramen [Link]. Sollte der Link mal nimmer funktionieren, bitte ne PN an mich (Runterziehen geht nur 10mal...)


----------



## DJT (14. Juni 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Es waren super Tage, eine richtig nette Gruppe, die trotz ihrer enormen Größe bestens harmoniert hat.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen 



britta-ox schrieb:


> *Ein fettes Dankeschön an den Wahnsinnsorganisator Toddel ....*



Yep!!  
gemessen daran was Toddel alles gemanagt und geplant hat hab ich's nicht verdient hier genannt zu werden!

Ich hab hier  vorab auch noch ein paar Bilder-Highlights


----------



## britta-ox (14. Juni 2010)

Hebbe, dein neuer Benutzertitel gefällt mir

Und wie du zurück bist, Hammer


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch dafür,die  "Toddel Trail days" als jährliche Veranstaltung einzuführen.


Danke,Jürgen!!!!!



@Hebbe:Geiler Trailer!
Wie du das immer hinkriegst.......


----------



## OnkelZed (15. Juni 2010)

Fotos für die Daheimgebliebenen? 
Büddeeee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (15. Juni 2010)

Mal was anderes - nachdem das Bike Magazin die Schoenbuchtrails entdeckt hat und sich nicht zu bloed war, die auch noch per GPX bereitzustellen bin ich gespannt was die Folgen sind.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467284


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juni 2010)

naja....HW1 usw. gibts schon lange als gpx.
Openmtb....etc. wächst ständig, Karten wie MM, Topo usw. beinhalten (in D) schon extrem viel....ob es dadurch mehr Trubel wird, glaube ich kaum.

Wer in der Gegend wohnt und Trails fährt, kennt sie, oder holt sich erstmal SW bzw. plant/schaut online.

Nur als Beispiel: HW1/2 sind bei mm und Topo in Kombi komplett eingezeichnet (ich plante letztes Jahr, den HW1 mal kompl. abzuradeln).


----------



## aka (15. Juni 2010)

Stimmt schon.
Wer sich auskennt faehrt sie eh (und soll sie ja auch fahren).
Mich persoenlich stoert ein Teil des GPS Tracks, der eine oder andere kennt vielleicht die kleine Wiese ueber die man faehrt ... der Besitzer ist ziemlich angepisst.
Ich seh den eher selten, da ich zu unmoeglichen Zeiten dort fahre.
So eine Veroeffentlichung sorgt halt fuer "Hotspotbildung" und verstaerkt konflikte.


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juni 2010)

ja, das stimmt.
Leider sind ab und an doch einige Privatgrundstücke zu überqueren...bei viel Verkehr stellt er sich zurecht quer.


----------



## DJT (15. Juni 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Und wie du zurück bist, Hammer



Danke 

jj hat den Trailer hochgeladen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12564437"]Lenzerheide Traildays on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Bube (15. Juni 2010)

aka schrieb:


> ...So eine Veroeffentlichung sorgt halt fuer "Hotspotbildung" und verstaerkt konflikte.



Grad auf der Bike-Homepage:
*"Achtung! Neue Variante der Schönbuch-Tour (Cityguide Stuttgart)! Diese Route umfährt den heiklen Teil am Verbotsschild."*


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2010)

Freitagabend findet statt? Hab noch nen Interessenten, der mit meinem alten Bike mitkommen würde und ich hab dann endlich jemanden, der mich dran erinnert es auch mal auf die Reihe zu kriegen.


----------



## beetle (17. Juni 2010)

Wohin soll es denn gehen?


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2010)

Och, Schönbuch, Rammert & Nackartal, bissle auf die Alb, bin da flexibel. Weiß ja nicht, was da sonst so für Touren gefahren werden.


----------



## brr... (17. Juni 2010)

Falls heute Abend noch einer ein paar Trails surfen möchte: ich bin um halb 8 am Parkplatz vom Trimm-Dich-Pfad im Schadenweiler (bei Rottenburg) und werde dann um die Weiler Burg zugange sein. Gehe aber mit Auto hin, weil ich erst um 18.45 mit arbeiten fertig bin.

Falls sich einer dazu gesellen möchte: GERN!

Greez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2010)

heut geht net. Morgen dabei? Wir können ja dann auch/nochmal zur Weilerburg fahren. Da hätt ich sowieso mal gefragt, was da interessant zu fahren ist, hab mich da mal verfranzt und sicher nicht alles probiert.


----------



## alböhi (17. Juni 2010)

ja fein - dann haben wir morgen drei hot spots.

weilerburg, kiesgrube und märchensee?

gruss andreas


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2010)

Dann bleibt die Qual der Wahl oder ich treib meinen Kumpel nach der Burg noch in die Grube. Je nachdem.


----------



## beetle (17. Juni 2010)

Am Märchensee kenne ich mich bestens aus.

Muss mal nachher gucken. Eltern wollten zu Besuch kommen. Je nachdem hätte ich dann Zeit.


----------



## brr... (17. Juni 2010)

...mir scheint, als ob der alböhi meinte, dass alle 3 spots angefahren werden. Würde sich auch prima zu einer Runde verbinden lassen.

Ich kann leider - wie üblich - morgen nicht. Arbeite freitags immer...


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2010)

Alle drei Spots in einer Runde soll mir auch recht sein 

Schade br...


----------



## Yetibike (17. Juni 2010)

ich machs wegen Entfernung morgen wetterabhängig, is mir zu weit um im Piss bis Tü und zurück zu strampeln. Wenns (zumindest so aussieht) trocken bleibt werd ich runter biken wenns schei.. wird dann lieber hier ne größere Runde.....


----------



## beetle (17. Juni 2010)

Sieht halt vom Wetter her nicht so toll aus die Tage.


----------



## Beorn (17. Juni 2010)

Naja, wird schon halten mim Wetter.

Ich frag mich nur, ob ich für die Kiesgrube nen paddelbaren Untersatz einplanen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (18. Juni 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Naja, wird schon halten mim Wetter.
> 
> Ich frag mich nur, ob ich für die Kiesgrube nen paddelbaren Untersatz einplanen soll


 

Ja das hab ich jetzt auch befürchtet das sich das länger hält 

So wie es gerade aussieht könntste auch super recht haben damit


----------



## loretto6 (18. Juni 2010)

Wer heute fährt: breite Reifen aufziehen. Dann geht das Rad nicht unter!


----------



## Beorn (18. Juni 2010)

Schnorchel nicht vergessen! So eine *******!


----------



## alböhi (18. Juni 2010)

genau - ich geh bei dem wetter auch lieber angeln.

tschüss dann bis zum sommer.

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (18. Juni 2010)

Angeln kannst Du Doch jezt auch auf den Trails!


----------



## brr... (18. Juni 2010)

*@ all* Ehy folks!

...da man bekanntlich nicht gut genug fahren kann, überlege ich mir gerade mal einen Technik-Kurs zu machen. 

Meine Frage: wo gibt's richtig gute Kurse (die bezahlbar sind) hier in der Nähe? Danke im Voraus!

Cheers!

*@alböhi* Hab' von sommersprosse und loretto mal gehört, dass du 'n Kurs in Albstadt anbieten wolltest. Falls das irgendwie zeitnah stattfinden soll, lass es mich wissen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (18. Juni 2010)

Oder mit dem Schlaubot über die Trails raften. Also ich habe heute keine lust. Wenn gewünscht, verrat ich aber wo es den Pfaffenberg ein tollen trail runter gibt.


----------



## beetle (18. Juni 2010)

Da: http://www.bikemap.net/route/547826#lat=48.52023&lng=8.9524&zoom=15&type=4

Die Strecke ist aber verboten zu fahren, da sie durch ein Naturschutzgebiet geht. Daher bitte vor dem Naturschutzgebiet rechts abbiegen.


----------



## Beorn (18. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nen Anruf von nem Kumpel wegen Steinlachpaddeln. Also, wenn niemand mit fährt, dann fahr ich heut flüssig.


----------



## alböhi (18. Juni 2010)

also, wenn das mit dem wetter so weiter geht fahr ich heut doch!

immer schön flexibel bleiben -  ich nehm mal ´ne angel und den leichten bieranzug mit


----------



## Aitschie (18. Juni 2010)

Nachtrag Lenzerheide: neue Bilders im UTT


----------



## beetle (18. Juni 2010)

Hmmm... gerade kommt ja die Sonne raus... Haja... Also ich muss noch bis um 5 Arbeiten.


----------



## alböhi (18. Juni 2010)

gut - schaun´mer mal.

ruf an dreas


----------



## beetle (18. Juni 2010)

Willst du in RT oder TÜ fahren?


----------



## Yetibike (19. Juni 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Willst du in RT oder TÜ fahren?


 
Na zumindest in Tü war gestern keiner


----------



## alböhi (19. Juni 2010)

da haben sich bei uns alle alternativen durchgesetzt: steinlach paddeln, freibad schwimmen und k´furt angeln.

du bekommst nun ´nen zusatztitel - yeti, der unerschütterliche. 

wart nur im " sommer " sind wir auch wieder alle am start. 

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (19. Juni 2010)

Ich muss aber sagen, dass die Steilach sich wirklich zum paddeln anbot!

Und beim Paddeln hab ich praktischerweise schon eine Trockenjacke an und Ohrenstöpsel gegen eindringendes Wasser, nicht zu verachten.

Wenn der "Sommer" richtig losgeht, dann legen wir auch richtig los


----------



## Yetibike (19. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> da haben sich bei uns alle alternativen durchgesetzt: steinlach paddeln, freibad schwimmen und k´furt angeln.
> 
> du bekommst nun ´nen zusatztitel - yeti, der unerschütterliche.
> 
> ...


 
ja was heißt den im Sommer, ich bin gestern 4 h gefahren bin nur einmal hinter Tübingen Richtung Hechingen wo ich unter der Bundesstraße durch mußte von UNTEN naß geworden....unter der Brücke sind ca 25 cm Wasser gestanden, hat von weitem bei weitem nicht so tief ausgeschaut, is mir benah in den Stiefel gelaufen. Wie da der eine noch sein Auto rausfahren wollte weiß ich nicht.

Ansonsten wars super


----------



## beetle (19. Juni 2010)

Ich war gestern auch nochmal unterwegs. Da der Boden recht nass war, war das ne gute Schlammschlacht.


----------



## alböhi (20. Juni 2010)

auf der lichtensteiner runde ist zumindest der untergrund trocken.

was sagen denn eure wetterfrösche?

solln´mers heut noch wagen?

gruss andreas

derweil surf ich mal hier rum bis sich wer rührt.


----------



## BikerRT (20. Juni 2010)

heute könnte man es wagen. Bike steht fahrbereit im Keller


----------



## alböhi (20. Juni 2010)

gut - start um 14 uhr 15 gleis 1 in reutlingen.

bis dann sind die " mittagspaziergänger " auch schon wieder daheim.


----------



## BikerRT (20. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, hoffen wir dass das Wetter hält!


----------



## Fie (20. Juni 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich war gestern auch nochmal unterwegs. Da der Boden recht nass war, war das ne gute Schlammschlacht.



Ging mir auch so. Man sah ich aus und mein Bike erst...
Aber war geil


----------



## beetle (20. Juni 2010)

Bin eh momentan dauernd am Rad putzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (20. Juni 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Bin eh momentan dauernd am Rad putzen.



Mein Bike ist weiß, da wirste irre 

ich glaub, ich mach mich mal auf meine Minirunde! So schön dreckig wird man nur da


----------



## Beorn (21. Juni 2010)

Klasse hingekriegt, ich war von der Pfullinger Unterhos' zurück, als ihr euch ungefähr getroffen habt 

Ich hoffe euch hats auch Spaß gemacht!


----------



## brr... (21. Juni 2010)

Ist *heute* einer bei ner *2h Tour* ab TÜ dabei?
Mein Klassiker rund um TÜ (Spitzberg, Roseck, Kreuzberg)...


----------



## Beorn (22. Juni 2010)

Heute, Dienstag, um 18Uhr jemand beim Haagtor dabei oder jemand Lust so zu fahren?


----------



## brr... (22. Juni 2010)

...ich wär bei ner Tour dabei. Muss aber um 18.30 spätestens zurück sein. Haagtor wird also nix.

Kann noch nicht 100% sagen, wie's bei mir zeitlich ist - kannst du so gegen 1600?


----------



## Beorn (22. Juni 2010)

Ich muss es auf abends schieben, damit ich vorher in die Bib kann. Danach nochmal hin is eher nich so gut.
Schad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (22. Juni 2010)

bin dabei - 18 uhr haagtor.


----------



## Yetibike (22. Juni 2010)

Hallali am Samstag solls mal nicht regnen, wenn jetzt alle fertig sind mit Räderputzen wäre es an der Zeit..........

DER SOMMER IST DA (auch wenns wohl nur kurz sein wird)


Wer hat den Lust und Zeit für ne nette Ausfahrt am Samstag Nachmittag, so ca. 3-...h?


----------



## Sebastian81 (22. Juni 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wer hat den Lust und Zeit für ne nette Ausfahrt am Samstag Nachmittag, so ca. 3-...h?



Hallo,
ich wäre dabei (unbekannterweise)

Sebastian


----------



## Yetibike (22. Juni 2010)

Sebastian81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich wäre dabei (unbekannterweise)
> 
> Sebastian


 

No Problem, ich hoffe der ein oder ANDERE (@alböhi, ja darfst Dich ruhig auch dazu melden, s wird nicht faul auf dem Sofa..., alle anderen sind natürlich auch sehr gern gesehen) wird noch dazu kommen dann machen wir Zeit und Ort aus.


----------



## alböhi (22. Juni 2010)

gern doch - ich komm mit dem kleinem rotem 

gruss andreas

ps.: richtung teck?


----------



## brr... (23. Juni 2010)

*Heute, 1600 am Haagtor* starte ich zu einer Schönwetter-Tour  Trails rund um TÜ.

*Kommt wer mit?*


----------



## beetle (23. Juni 2010)

Heute Spielt Devin Townsend in der Röhre. Da gehe ich hin. 

Sonst muss ich nächste Woche echt mal mit euch eine Runde drehen. Die Woche habe ich leoder keine Zeit mehr. Morgen geht es klettern und das Wochenende sind die Eltern zu besuch.


----------



## alböhi (23. Juni 2010)

haagtorrunde war echt klasse gestern.
rauf zum tübinger aussichtsturm.
tankstopp am elefantenbrunnen.
3,5 h schönbuch.
die hälfte der zeit auf schönen, technisch anspruchsvollen trails.

 von fünf daumen für die guides.


----------



## beetle (23. Juni 2010)

Ich war gestern auf dem Spitzberg, den Trail an der Kapelle runter, Pfaffenberg hoch, den Trail am Märchensee entlang, und den Trail nach Pfäffingen wieder runter.

Das ist meine Hausrunde.  War halt leider gestern zu spät noch auf der Arbeit, um da mit zu fahren. Aber für nächste Woche nehme ich mir das vor.


Geht eigentlich wer an die Tü-Arena Klettern?


----------



## Beorn (23. Juni 2010)

Stimmt, die Haagtorrunde hatte was, auch für Hintenfahrende, da muss ich Alböhi zustimmen!

Schade nur, dass ich da nächste Woche gleich wieder nicht mitfahren kann, wg. Geburtstagsbesuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (23. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> gern doch - ich komm mit dem kleinem rotem
> 
> gruss andreas
> 
> ps.: richtung teck?


 
Ja zumindest können wir die Teck mal ankratzen, schau mer mal wo die Massen an Bikern alle herkommen!

Nette Strecke wäre:
Neuffen, E-Weiler, Teck, Albrand, O-Lenningen, Hochwang, E-Weiler, Beuren, glaub dann reichts (mir zumindest)

@Sebastian, wo kommst de den her? Nur damit wir einen sinnlosen Treffpunkt finden können.


----------



## Sebastian81 (23. Juni 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> @Sebastian, wo kommst de den her? Nur damit wir einen sinnlosen Treffpunkt finden können.



Ich komme aus Reutlingen, Römerschanze. Ich bin sozusagen fast der Nachbar von alböhi.


----------



## Yetibike (23. Juni 2010)

Sebastian81 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Reutlingen, Römerschanze. Ich bin sozusagen fast der Nachbar von alböhi.


 
na das paßt ja


----------



## alböhi (24. Juni 2010)

ja .... sowie der adrian und der martin  und für mark sind´s auch bloss 4 Minuten zu mir.

aber das soll uns nicht davon abhalten mal " die teck " anzukratzen.


----------



## brr... (24. Juni 2010)

*HEUTE, 1900 Haagtor. Muntere Trailrund*e... Wer Lust hat, kommt - ich fahr auf jeden Fall kurz am Haagtor vorbei!

Greez!


----------



## Yetibike (25. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> ja .... sowie der adrian und der martin  und für mark sind´s auch bloss 4 Minuten zu mir.
> 
> aber das soll uns nicht davon abhalten mal " die teck " anzukratzen.


 
Na da seh ich schon ich bin mal wieder in der Gruppe die Technikfreiezone

Treffpunkt, da ich noch morgens jemandem umziehen helfen darf, wäre Metzigen Bahnhof oder auch gegenüber gleich der Prinzess denkbar? So gegen 13 Uhr???

Als Auffahrt hab ich mir das gedacht wo wir letztens den Kuchen gegessen haben.


----------



## Sebastian81 (25. Juni 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Treffpunkt, da ich noch morgens jemandem umziehen helfen darf, wäre Metzigen Bahnhof oder auch gegenüber gleich der Prinzess denkbar? So gegen 13 Uhr???



Hallo Andreas, treffen wir uns bei mir und fahren gemeinsam nach Metzingen? 
Evtl. kommt auch noch ein Geschäftskollege von mir mit.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## loretto6 (25. Juni 2010)

Heute Abend jemand in Tübingen am Start - 18:15 Tourist-Info?


----------



## Yetibike (25. Juni 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend jemand in Tübingen am Start - 18:15 Tourist-Info?


 

Bei mir nicht sicher, werd 18 Uhr evlt. nicht schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (25. Juni 2010)

Ein paar Minütchen würd ich schon auf dich warten.


----------



## alböhi (25. Juni 2010)

samstag geht klar.

12.15 bei sebastian - tierheimtrails - 13 uhr metz hbf - pfarrwegle - kaffee und kuchen - am hinterrad von oli über die alb wurzeln - ............

gut, dann komm ich mit meinem trekking, von wegen technikfreizone


----------



## Yetibike (25. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> samstag geht klar.
> 
> 12.15 bei sebastian - tierheimtrails - 13 uhr metz hbf - pfarrwegle - kaffee und kuchen - am hinterrad von oli über die alb wurzeln - ............
> 
> gut, dann komm ich mit meinem trekking, von wegen technikfreizone


 

Ich glaub das bereuts, an das wegle hab ich jetzt nicht gedacht, da gibts noch´n anderes


----------



## alböhi (25. Juni 2010)

soryy - morgen leider ohne mich.

hab seit heut nachmitag arbeit genug.
bin als radkurier im briefdienst eingesprungen.
d.h. maximaltraining bei mindestlohn  für die nächsten 4 wochen.

euch viel spass morgen

gruss andreas


----------



## Beorn (26. Juni 2010)

alböhi, bist Du zu in richtigen Kurierdienst oder bei den Gelben oder bei den Smylies?

Um 18 Uhr fahr ich am Haagtor vorbei und dann weiter, irgendwas übern Spitzberg, Roseck, mal sehn wo's mich hinträgt.
Kommt wer mit?


----------



## brr... (26. Juni 2010)

*@boern* bist noch da? ich wär dabei... brauch aber kurz länger?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (26. Juni 2010)

Schade, schon wieder verpasst!

Irgendwan kriegen wir das mal noch hin.


----------



## beetle (26. Juni 2010)

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Habe meine Eltern noch hier. Wenn die gegen später Nachmittag weg sind, würde ich los fahren. Fußball interessiert mich nicht so wirklich.


----------



## brr... (27. Juni 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Schade, schon wieder verpasst!
> 
> Irgendwan kriegen wir das mal noch hin.



Irgendwann, ja! Nur nicht in den nächsten Tagen 





PS: Ist eigentlich *der andere Biker, der vorher in der BG* war auch hier im Forum?


----------



## Juuro (27. Juni 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> Irgendwann, ja! Nur nicht in den nächsten Tagen



Ops. :-( Gute Besserung! Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Yetibike (27. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> soryy - morgen leider ohne mich.
> 
> hab seit heut nachmitag arbeit genug.
> bin als radkurier im briefdienst eingesprungen.
> ...


 
Na da hast gestern was verpaßt. War ne tolle aber auch anstrengende Tour. Mußten aber aus Zeitgründen nach der Teck abkurzen.


----------



## Beorn (27. Juni 2010)

Ups, brr..., da wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung! Wie ist die ärztliche Prognose? Handgelenk und Knöchel, seh ich das richtig.
Ich hoffe Du bist Rechtshänder, wg. Bier hochheben uns so


----------



## Beorn (27. Juni 2010)

beetle, Abfahrt zum Anpfiff? Auf die Alb, da ist dann keine S**?! Aus welcher Ecke Tübingens kommst Du?


----------



## alböhi (27. Juni 2010)

spitzkehren auf der alb statt fussball - sehr gute idee.

ich fahr ab rt mit.

treffpunkt gleis 1.

wann? ich kann ab 15 uhr starten.

  gruss andreas

@ benny : gute und schnelle genesung!!!!!!!


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> beetle, Abfahrt zum Anpfiff? Auf die Alb, da ist dann keine S**?! Aus welcher Ecke Tübingens kommst Du?



Also ich würde eine Tour durch den Schönbuch, Spitzberg und Pfaffenberg machen. Bin aber flexibel. Alb ist mir heute zu weit. Wohne in Pfäffingen.


----------



## alböhi (27. Juni 2010)

auch recht - wann und wo geht´s los?

ps.: wird das technisch oder kann ich im leichten bieranzug mitfahrn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (27. Juni 2010)

Abfahrt in Tübingen irgendwo machen wir noch aus. Zeit muss evtl. flexibel ausgemacht werden.


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2010)

Wir haben uns jetzt mal auf Haagtorplatz geeinigt. Uhrzeit muss noch abgestimmt werden.


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2010)

Ich bin um 16:00 am Haagtorplatz. 

Fahre ein graues Müsing mir roten Anbeuteilen und Rohloff. Sollte es nicht zu viel von geben.

@Beorn konnte dich leider nicht erreichen.


----------



## Beorn (27. Juni 2010)

Bin auch dabei, damit ist beantwortet, wer mich anrufen wollte.

Ich fahr ein schwarzes Cube Hardtail (davon gibts leider ne Menge) mit großer Scheibe vorne (das wiederum fällt auf  ).


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2010)

Also 16:00 vor dem Radladen.


----------



## Yetibike (28. Juni 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ein paar Minütchen würd ich schon auf dich warten.


 
Hallo Loretto
Das wär nix geworden, habs aber auch erst gerade gelesen, waren zuviele posts dazwischen, da hab ich nicht runtergescrollt. Ich war am Freitag faul. Auf Fam. muß auch mal sein.

@Sebastian, bei Euch beiden vom Samstag her alles klar? Wie wars noch in der Disco?
Mach mer aber schon wieder in den nächsten Wochen?!! Kommenden Samstag hab ich aber nicht so lang Zeit, geht dann eher gegen 14 bzw. 15 Uhr los. Also keine Morzrunde


----------



## Sommersprosse (28. Juni 2010)

Jemand Lust auf ne Runde morgen Abend?


----------



## Sebastian81 (28. Juni 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> @Sebastian, bei Euch beiden vom Samstag her alles klar? Wie wars noch in der Disco?
> Mach mer aber schon wieder in den nächsten Wochen?!! Kommenden Samstag hab ich aber nicht so lang Zeit, geht dann eher gegen 14 bzw. 15 Uhr los. Also keine Morzrunde



Hallo Oliver,
war echt ne super Runde und für mich auch mal eine andere Ecke.
Nächsten Sa. sieht bei mir schlecht aus. Wir fahren nach Mainz zum Geburtstag unseres Neffen .
Evtl. am So. Mittag hätte ich Zeit.
P.S.: Danke für den Shuttel Service .

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Yetibike (28. Juni 2010)

Sebastian81 schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> war echt ne super Runde und für mich auch mal eine andere Ecke.
> Nächsten Sa. sieht bei mir schlecht aus. Wir fahren nach Mainz zum Geburtstag unseres Neffen .
> Evtl. am So. Mittag hätte ich Zeit.
> ...


 

WE schau mer mal wann und wie bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (28. Juni 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf ne Runde morgen Abend?



18 uhr haagtor oder schon etwas früher und auf die alb?

gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (28. Juni 2010)

Egal, grundsätzlich aber sehr gerne auf die Alb.
Ich könnt ab 17.00 Uhr in RT oder ab 17.45 Uhr in TÜ


----------



## beetle (28. Juni 2010)

Hatten gestern übrigens den Wald für uns. Nur ein Wildzaun konnte uns stoppen.


----------



## Beorn (28. Juni 2010)

Oja, Wildzäune, die repariert werden  Mit Löchern drin sind die mir sympathischer.


----------



## Yetibike (28. Juni 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Egal, grundsätzlich aber sehr gerne auf die Alb.
> Ich könnt ab 17.00 Uhr in RT oder ab 17.45 Uhr in TÜ


 

Wenn ihr morgen ab 17 Uhr RT auf die Alb fahren wollt dann würd ich mich evlt. anschließen


----------



## Sommersprosse (28. Juni 2010)

Von mir aus gerne, oder wolltest du auf jeden Fall von Tübingen aus starten @ndreas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (28. Juni 2010)

ois klar - 17.15 gleis 1 in rt.

gruss andreas

ps.: die  " neue "    ist auch dabei.


----------



## Sommersprosse (28. Juni 2010)

Super bis denne 
Ich nehm morgen mal fürn Notfall Beleuchtung mit (hab auch ne Lampe für Veronika) nicht das wir wieder im stock finstern die Alb runter kriechen


----------



## alböhi (29. Juni 2010)

ist das ´ne ansage für eine fünfstundentour? d.h. 4 albaufstiege  
dann ich nehm mal licht für oli mit.


----------



## Yetibike (29. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> ist das ´ne ansage für eine fünfstundentour? d.h. 4 albaufstiege
> dann ich nehm mal licht für oli mit.


 

Ja das wollte ich noch fragen.................., dann muß ich dran denken das ich das Licht einsteck


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. Juni 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> ist das ´ne ansage für eine fünfstundentour?


 
Naja, bei unserer Pausenaffinität und Leidenschaft für mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Gespräche (mehr weniger als mehr) sind fünf Studen ja schnell vorbei.....vllt. reichts ja für 1 Albaufstieg


----------



## Yetibike (29. Juni 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Naja, bei unserer Pausenaffinität und Leidenschaft für mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Gespräche (mehr weniger als mehr) sind fünf Studen ja schnell vorbei.....vllt. reichts ja für 1 Albaufstieg


 

o.k. dann noch den Ersatzakku


----------



## frithjof (29. Juni 2010)

Fährt wer in Tü ab 18 Uhr?


----------



## Yetibike (29. Juni 2010)

Wer hat den am Sonntag morgen (7-8 Uhr) noch nix vor und hat auch keine Lust mehr zu schlafen. Ich versuch mit nochmal Richtung Neuffen + Teck


----------



## Yetibike (1. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe alle sind am Dienstag gesund und ohne langem Suchen heim gekommen?


----------



## alböhi (1. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (1. Juli 2010)

Ja ich hab dann auch durch das Tal der Tränen heimgefunden (theatralisch gesitkulierend) 

Fährt jmd. Freitag Abend ab Tübingen? 18.15 Uhr Touri-info?


----------



## Yetibike (1. Juli 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Ja ich hab dann auch durch das Tal der Tränen heimgefunden (theatralisch gesitkulierend)
> 
> Fährt jmd. Freitag Abend ab Tübingen? 18.15 Uhr Touri-info?


 

Wenn bei mir nix dazwischen kommt dann ich


----------



## Yetibike (1. Juli 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


>


 
Hab grad beim Bike putzen festgestellt das ich doch zur richtigen Zeit abgedreht bin.....hab mir doch tatzächlich hinten nen schleichenden Platten eingefahren, so ist mir zumindest das nächtliche Schlauchwechseln erspart geblieben.


----------



## loretto6 (1. Juli 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Fährt jmd. Freitag Abend ab Tübingen? 18.15 Uhr Touri-info?



Aber Latürnich!


----------



## beetle (2. Juli 2010)

Wo ist denn die Touri-Info? Wo soll es denn hin gehen?


----------



## frithjof (2. Juli 2010)

An der Neckarbrücke, gegenüber der Sparkasse!


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juli 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Wo soll es denn hin gehen?


 

HOCH


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Juli 2010)

Um 18.00 Uhr solls immer noch über 30 Grad haben, dass ist mir zu krass. Werd dann lieber später direkt von zuhause aus starten.

Ein anderes mal wieder, Männers.


----------



## loretto6 (2. Juli 2010)

Im Wald ist es viel kühler - gib doch zu, dass Du nur vor der Glotze sitzen, Fußball gucken ud Bier trinken willst. Typisch Frau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (3. Juli 2010)

War gestern übrigens sehr angenehm im Wald - die meisten Trails trocken und in den Tälern angenehm kühl.


----------



## alböhi (3. Juli 2010)

ich hab ´nen trail am albtrauf ( 7/8 ) höhe breitenbachquelle wiedergefunden, der das ganze jahr voll kühl und auch schlammig ist  

wer hat dienstag abend zeit zum radfahren?

ich wünsch euch allen ein km reiches schönes wochenende - gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. Juli 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Im Wald ist es viel kühler - gib doch zu, dass Du nur vor der Glotze sitzen, Fußball gucken ud Bier trinken willst. Typisch Frau!



Erwischt, in Jogginghose und Unterhemd die Nationalhymne rülpsend 

Bin dann um halb neun noch los, da wars nach meinem Geschmack wieder auszuhalten. Bei Temperaturen über 27 Grad fährt mein Körper in einen komatösen Zustand runter


----------



## beetle (3. Juli 2010)

Bei 27°C fange ich erst mal langsam an es warm zu finden. 

Jemand heute unterwegs?


----------



## alböhi (3. Juli 2010)

klaro - bei dem eidechsenwetter bin ich heut den ganzen tag mit "gepäck" unterwegs 

maximaltraining bei mindestlohn


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juli 2010)

war klasse heut: 2 uralt-Rentner, 3 Biker.....und 5l Wasser auf 100km  ...einfach zu geil.
Warum kann die WM nicht noch paar Monate dauern und das Wetter sich so bis zum Winter halten.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian81 (4. Juli 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> wer hat dienstag abend zeit zum radfahren?



Hallo Andreas,
ich würde mitfahren, allerdings kann ich erst so gegen 18:30 - 19:00 Uhr.
Genaueres erfahre ich erst morgen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Sebastian81 (5. Juli 2010)

Hall Andreas,
ich könnte morgen nun ab 18:00 Uhr. Wo ist der Treffpunkt?
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## alböhi (5. Juli 2010)

in tü am haagtor - 18 uhr.

gruss andreas


----------



## Sebastian81 (6. Juli 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> in tü am haagtor - 18 uhr.
> 
> gruss andreas


 
Hallo Andreas,
kannst Du mich mitnehmen? TÜ ist nicht so mein Revier.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Beorn (6. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand schon mit dem neuen Radladen in Tübingen Erfahrungen? Dämpferklinik, irgendwo am Rand von Derendingen, Heinlenstr. glaub ich. Da stehn an den Kreuzungen "Werberäder" als Wegweiser rum, hab gestern beinah eins umgefahren und es dann mal angeschaut.


----------



## alböhi (6. Juli 2010)

Sebastian81 schrieb:


> Hallo Andreas,
> kannst Du mich mitnehmen? TÜ ist nicht so mein Revier.
> Gruß
> Sebastian



bei mir wird´s heut nix - ich werd bis zum einbruch der dunkelheit arbeiten.

der haagtortreff aber ist eine konstante.

euch viel spass im gelände


----------



## Fie (6. Juli 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon mit dem neuen Radladen in Tübingen Erfahrungen? Dämpferklinik, irgendwo am Rand von Derendingen, Heinlenstr. glaub ich. Da stehn an den Kreuzungen "Werberäder" als Wegweiser rum, hab gestern beinah eins umgefahren und es dann mal angeschaut.




Dämpfer-Klinik
Heinlenstraße 16a
72072 Tübingen
07071 9798266

nein, aber werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich hier in der Region RT/Tü. eine Salsa Lip Lock Sattelklemme mit dem Durchmesser 30,0mm auf die Schnelle herbekomme?


----------



## aka (6. Juli 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich hier in der Region RT/Tü. eine Salsa Lip Lock Sattelklemme mit dem Durchmesser 30,0mm auf die Schnelle herbekomme?


Wie dringend brauchst du die denn? Ists ein Notfall oder nur Ungeduld? Falls ersteres -> PN.


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juli 2010)

Naja, 14 Tage....dann bin ich für ne Weile weg und nehm nen Rad mit. Und das braucht ne 30,0 Sattelklemme. Und ich hab keine. Ich schreib dir gleich mal eine PN.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (7. Juli 2010)

Könntest Du auch hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a2...e-schwarz.html?uin=s6gmsnhpu4qtdote9pr7t0rgj3
bestellen. Sollte in weniger als 14 Tagen da sein.


----------



## gtbiker (7. Juli 2010)

Dank euch Beiden! Nachdem ich gesehen habe, dass man bei Bike-Discount auch direkt  mit PayPal bezahlen kann (ist mir vorher nie aufgefallen) hab ich dort direkt bestellt.
Gruß


----------



## loretto6 (9. Juli 2010)

Würde denn heute Abend jemand mit mir fahren? Im Wald ist es angenehm kühl, außerdem kühlt der Fahrtwind.


----------



## Sommersprosse (9. Juli 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Würde denn heute Abend jemand mit mir fahren? Im Wald ist es angenehm kühl, außerdem kühlt der Fahrtwind.



Na gut, bin dabei  Bis nachher


----------



## loretto6 (9. Juli 2010)

Das ist aber schön, dass ich Dich mal wieder seh!


----------



## Sommersprosse (9. Juli 2010)

Jaja dass sagst du jetzt. Wart mal bis nach 5 km das gejammer und gezicke wegen der Hitze losgeht


----------



## alböhi (9. Juli 2010)

morgen ist albstadtmarathon.

see you ?!

ich mache standbetreuung - tagsüber bei der dimb und abends beim bier  
besucher sind herzlichst willkommen.


----------



## loretto6 (10. Juli 2010)

Von wegen Gejammer und Gezicke - war eine schöne Tour bei angenehmen Temperaturen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2010)

Falls wer Lust hat und seinen Arsch aus dem Bett bekommt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7342900#post7342900

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (11. Juli 2010)

@Oli:
Nach Deinem Umzug ist der Weg nach RT/TÜ ja ungefähr gleich weit wie nach Nürtingen. Daher fährst Du in Zukunft bestimmt etwas öfter bei uns mit, oder?

Falls es jemanden interessiert, wie es hinsichtlich Trails in (Süd-)Norwegen aussieht, kann er/sie sich hier `nen Eindruck davon verschaffen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## gtbiker (11. Juli 2010)

Und für DHler kann ich nur den kleinen aber feinen Bikepark in Narvik empfehlen, das ist dann aber nördlicher


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Juli 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Oli:
> Nach Deinem Umzug ist der Weg nach RT/TÜ ja ungefähr gleich weit wie nach Nürtingen. *Daher fährst Du in Zukunft bestimmt etwas öfter bei uns mit, oder?*



Nürtingen ist zwar schon noch ein gutes Stück näher.Ich werd aber trotzdem häufiger bei euch vorbeischauen(der Nürtinger Thread siecht sowieso nur noch dahin ).

@Yetibike: 

Wohnst du nicht auch in Neckartenzlingen?
Ich wollte mal beim AOK-Treff am Sportplatz vorbeischauen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Yetibike (12. Juli 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Nürtingen ist zwar schon noch ein gutes Stück näher.Ich werd aber trotzdem häufiger bei euch vorbeischauen(der Nürtinger Thread siecht sowieso nur noch dahin ).
> 
> @Yetibike:
> 
> ...


 
Hi ja ich wohn auch ?? in Neckartenzlingen, hinten direkt neben dem Hirschmann.
Werd aber erst übernächste Woche wieder hier zum biken kommen. (6 Tage gönn ich mir ne AÜ) würd mich freuen wenns danach mal klappten würde mit der ein oder anderen Tour. AOK  äh gibts das bei uns auch.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Juli 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hi ja ich wohn auch ?? in Neckartenzlingen, hinten direkt neben dem Hirschmann.
> Werd aber erst übernächste Woche wieder hier zum biken kommen. (6 Tage gönn ich mir ne AÜ) würd mich freuen wenns danach mal klappten würde mit der ein oder anderen Tour. AOK  äh gibts das bei uns auch.



Bin vor zwei Wochen zugezogen(Ermsstr.) und hab im "Blättle" was von einem Rad-Treff gelesen(Mittwochs 18.30 am Sportplatz,verschiedene Leistungsgruppen),der als "AOK-Treff" betitelt wurde.
Die "schnelle" Gruppe wird geführt von Thomas Zöberer

Wie auch immer,
ich wünsche dir viel Spaß beim AlpenX und freue mich auf eine gemeinsame Runde,hier oder bei/mit den Reutlingern.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Yetibike (13. Juli 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bin vor zwei Wochen zugezogen(Ermsstr.) und hab im "Blättle" was von einem Rad-Treff gelesen(Mittwochs 18.30 am Sportplatz,verschiedene Leistungsgruppen),der als "AOK-Treff" betitelt wurde.
> Die "schnelle" Gruppe wird geführt von Thomas Zöberer
> 
> Wie auch immer,
> ...


 
Ah die schnelle Gruppe, ja Thomas kenn ich bin auch schon mitgefahren, hatten da aber noch nen andern Namen. Werd in zwei Wochen mal posten. Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich werde nachher noch ne Runde hier in Reutlingen drehen.

Start ist noch flexible. Würde aber so 18:30-19Uhr am Reutlingen Freibad starten.


----------



## alböhi (13. Juli 2010)

und ich fahr gleich noch 2,5 h achalm -  techniktraining und muskelaufbau ( natürlich mit gepäck )  

das geht auch zu zweit .........  anschliessend bezahl ich im biergarten.

ruf an dreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. Juli 2010)

Was bedeutet gleich. Vor 18:30 Uhr schaff ichs leider nicht


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> und ich fahr gleich noch 2,5 h achalm -  techniktraining und muskelaufbau ( natürlich mit gepäck )
> 
> das geht auch zu zweit .........  anschliessend bezahl ich im biergarten.
> 
> ruf an dreas



2.5h lang Achalm auf und ab   
Und das noch mit Gepäck?
Jo Wahnsinn.....da würd ich bös abstinken....2-3 mal ok, dann müßte aber ne Durchlaufkühlung nebe'm Turm stehen... 

Mich würd mal interessieren, wie oft du vom Schafstall bis zum Turm und zurück fährst, in 2.5h...


----------



## alböhi (13. Juli 2010)

hier die auflösung für diejenigen, welche mich noch nicht kennen: 
ich mach immer wieder mal zustelljobs für private briefdienste und zeitungsvertriebe.

momentan eben burgholz mit achalm und betzingen mit römerschanze.

maximaltraining für mindestlohn


----------



## damage0099 (14. Juli 2010)

aha, dann wirst du für den Spaß auch noch bezahlt 
Schöne Kombi


----------



## alböhi (15. Juli 2010)

heute abend 17.45 gleis 1 hbf in rt.

michelinmanderltour auf spitzkehrentrails.

gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (15. Juli 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> heute abend 17.45 gleis 1 hbf in rt.
> 
> michelinmanderltour auf spitzkehrentrails.
> 
> gruss andreas


 
Viel Spaß euch und grüß mir alle..


----------



## beetle (15. Juli 2010)

Hätte denn hier wer Lust auf ein Rennen im September mit zu fahren. Konkret das hier:

http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/

Will den 42 km tw Cup fahren.


----------



## beetle (15. Juli 2010)

äh... die anderen Strecken sind mir zu früh zum Aufstehen. Außerdem starte ich bei den Senioren, da darf ich abschächeln. 

Aber die 60km wären auch drinne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (15. Juli 2010)

probiers mal mit samstag anreisen und wenn´d durchmachst brauchst net aufstehn


----------



## alböhi (16. Juli 2010)

samstag oder sonntag nachmittag?
ziel ist wieder ´ne michelinmännchennummer.

wer geht mit?


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo @loretto,

fährst Du heute ?


----------



## plusminus (16. Juli 2010)

@beetle: Also vom Aufstehen her ist die 90km genau so leicht zu überwinden wie die 60/42. Ist wirklich ein schöner Marathon - schöne Landschaft, einige interessante Geländeabschnitte.
Die 90km habens allerdings wirklich schon in sich.
Werde wohl auf der 120er starten. Einmal weil ich bei den Schwaben gelernt habe, dass man das meiste (in dem Fall Qualen) fürs Geld mitnehmen muss. Noch dazu penn ich in der Nacht vorm Rennen ohnehin immer schlecht und dann kann ich auch schon um 7 bei knapp über 0°C im Startblock stehen.

Ich wünsche uns wärmere Starttemperaturen als letztes Jahr. Während des Rennens warens dann richtig angenehme Bedingungen.

Kette rechts!

Axel - genau, der der hinten auf dem "Tandem der Herzen" strampelt


----------



## beetle (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hab 5 Jahre in Furtwangen gewohnt.  Aber die 120km ist mir zu hart. Wenn dann die 60km.


----------



## loretto6 (16. Juli 2010)

@Bube: klar bin ich heute am Start. Willst Du etwa kommen? Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich Dich noch erkenne.

Vielleicht ist ja auch der Hijo-Oli mit am Start. Er hat´s ja jetzt nicht mehr so weit.


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

Wir starten um 17:30 Uhr in RIEDERICH!

könnten um 18:30 Uhr in Tü/Touriinfo sein...
Wäre das ok?...


----------



## loretto6 (16. Juli 2010)

Ist gebongt. Ich sonne mich dann noch an der Touri-Info, falls noch jemand kommt und nicht mitliest.

Aber warum startet ihr in TÜ?


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber warum startet ihr in TÜ?



Rechtschreibkehler   ... wurde korrigiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (16. Juli 2010)

samstag nachmittag steht fest - mit der uhrzeit bin ich noch flexibel.
spitzkehrentour mit wegepflege.

gruss andreas


----------



## Sebastian81 (16. Juli 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> samstag oder sonntag nachmittag?
> ziel ist wieder ´ne michelinmännchennummer.
> 
> wer geht mit?



Hallo,
bevor ich mal ja sage würde ich gerne wissen, was Du mit michelinmännchennummer meinst.

Also bei den Spitzkehren hab ich auf jedenfall noch ne menge Übungsbedarf.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## ricko (16. Juli 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> könnten um *18:30 Uhr in Tü/Touriinfo* sein...
> Wäre das ok?...


Oh, welch netter und seltener Besuch!

Wenn Buben kommen, freuen sich die Mädels
Falls uns nix dazwischen kommt, sind wir auch dabei

Grüßle bricko


PS. Aber bitte nicht warten, wir sind noch bei der Überzeugungsarbeit^^
Vielleicht könnte ja noch jemand sagen, dass es überhaupt nicht heiß ist und wann der 1. Biergarten kommt


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

ricko schrieb:


> ...Überzeugungsarbeit...wann der 1. Biergarten kommt



Biergartenbesuch ist oberste Bürgerpflicht !
Edgar kommt auch mit, damit sind genügend Pausen 
und gemäßigtes Tempo garantiert 

@loretto: Wir könnten doch anfangs den ebenen Trail am Fluß entlang Richtung Rottenburg befahren ?
Anschließend rechts Roseck hoch auf den HW5,
diesen a wengle hin und her
und dann einen gepflegten Biergarten?

Oder, nach dem ebenen Stück auf die Weilerburg?
Dort soll es auch was schmales geben...

Auf jeden Fall wird be-biket, denn die Tage werden wieder kürzer
und bald ist´s draußen wieder nass und kalt.....


Gruß
Bube


----------



## Bube (16. Juli 2010)

Hey loretto...

Du bringst uns auf den besagten Trail Richtung Rottenburg ?
Brüte gerade über der Karte und hätte
da möglicherweise anschließend was feines 

Edit sagt:
Brütung fertig


----------



## BikerRT (16. Juli 2010)

*ACHTUNG*

Hat morgen jemand lust auf eine *geguidede* Tour? Morgen gibts ne Tour, um *12 uhr Start am alten Bahnhof in Pfullingen
* 
*Tour*: Eningen - Urach - Hohen Neuffen - Beuren und zurück

Also ich werde mitfahren. Wird von jemandem aus meinem Fitnessstudio geführt.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (16. Juli 2010)

Bube schrieb:


> Hey loretto...
> 
> Du bringst uns auf den besagten Trail Richtung Rottenburg ?
> Brüte gerade über der Karte und hätte
> ...



Ich würd mich auch gern anschließen. Endlich mal.  Ich komm zwar aus Rottenburg, würd aber trotzdem an der Touri-Info um 18:30 Uhr "zusteigen".


----------



## loretto6 (16. Juli 2010)

Das schaut ja mal gut aus heute. 

@bricko, die multiple Perönlichkeit: im Wald ist es sehr angenehm, außerdem kühlt der Fahrtwind. Für die Heimfahrt vom Biergarten empfiehlt sich aber eine Weste und ein Licht mitzunehmen. 

Bis nachher!


----------



## aka (16. Juli 2010)

schee wars!


----------



## alböhi (16. Juli 2010)

Sebastian81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bevor ich mal ja sage würde ich gerne wissen, was Du mit michelinmännchennummer meinst.
> 
> Also bei den Spitzkehren hab ich auf jedenfall noch ne menge Übungsbedarf.
> ...



fahr mal bei jan mit - ich hab morgen noch  in hechingen ´nen auftrag fertig zu machen und werd dann spätnachmittag  über den trauf heimtrailen.


----------



## loretto6 (17. Juli 2010)

aka schrieb:


> schee wars!



Dabei hast Du das Beste noch verpasst: Trails, die seit Monaten keines Menschen Rad befahren hatte und die dicht mit Brennnesseln und stacheligen Gewächsen zugewachsen waren. 

Aber was tut man nicht alles für die Haut über 30. 

@Bube: sollten wir öfter machen!


----------



## aka (17. Juli 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Trails, die seit Monaten keines Menschen Rad befahren hatte und die dicht mit Brennnesseln und stacheligen Gewächsen zugewachsen waren.



Trailgebot statt Trailverbot wuerde der Wegpflege gut tun


----------



## aka (17. Juli 2010)

Hier noch Impressionen vom Tandemexpress (plusminus und ich) am letzten Wochenende:




War bei der Hitze eine ziemlich grenzwertige Sache! Trotzdem sehr viel Spass gehabt, mit so einer Starrgabel und 185kg Gesamtgewicht sind an sich einfache Abfahrten schon recht knifflig.
Auch das Material hatte zu schwitzen: den zweiten Gang hats ziemlich verspult (fuerderhin muss auf den wohl verzichtet werden), Sattel vom Master-Powerstoker gebrochen (im Nachhinein erst festgestellt), Sattelstuetze vom Kapitaen hats kapital verbogen (Biegetritt statt Wiegetritt??? ).


----------



## Bube (17. Juli 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ... sollten wir öfter machen!



Sag ich zu meiner Frau auch immer 


Aber du hast recht: War tolle Tour auf vielen schmalen Wegchen 
Das nächste Mal fahren wir dann deinen Trail...


----------



## ricko (18. Juli 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Dabei hast Du das Beste verpasst...


Ja, gleich zwei extrem seltene Pflanzen auf den Tübinger Trails. Bube und aka

Es ist einfach nix, wenn eine Frau auf einen Mann hört!

Wünsch euch allen einen schönen Sonntag! Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder.

Wir fahren jetzt gleich "rickos Haustrails selfmade"^^

Grüßle


PS. @aka & +-: Ihr seid ja der Hammer 
     Glückwunsch!!!!


----------



## alböhi (18. Juli 2010)

am 11.9. ist Kult! Bike Night in Geislingen.

ich such noch mitfahrer/innen - dann könn´mer unterwegs a´weng plaudern und uns gegenseitig motivieren.

oder einfach nur mit mir um die wette fahren 

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (21. Juli 2010)

@ndreas: Ich fahr´ lieber bei Tag als bei Nacht.

Ein Video zum Thema "flüssiges Fahren trotz Hardtail":
[ame="http://vimeo.com/10873021"]http://vimeo.com/10873021[/ame]

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (22. Juli 2010)

schön - weit sind wir aber von dieser " liga " auch nicht weg 

wer fährt morgen mit zur bike expo ?

ruft  an dreas


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juli 2010)

so siehts aus, hehe.
Zum Thema HT:

Ich erwähnte (glaub hier) mal, daß ein Kumpel sich selber ein Stahl-HT konstruierte / schweißte. Das gute Teil ist nun ca. 6 Jahre alt, mit Rohloff.
Der Typ gab mir letztes WE 2 Tage lang Lernstunden, und zeigte mir, was mit einem Bike wirklich alles möglich ist.....er fährt schon 20 Jahre....

Ich kann nur sagen: SO sah ich noch nicht mal annähernd wen mit nem HT biken.
Das Teil klettert so gut wie mein SS im Uphill-Mod, und bergab fährt er den Downhiller seiner Local-Kumpels davon.... Und hüpft / springt als wäre er auf dem Mond (jetzt glaube auch ich, daß die Jungs von YouTube tatsächlich aus dem Stand so hoch springen können).
Sehr schwer verwurzelte Trails preschte er runter als hätte er 180mm Federweg....uns blieb echt die Spucke weg (wobei er fast so schwer ist wie ich)!
Mein Kumpel fuhr ihm mit seinem HT hinterher, nach ca. 500m downhill klopften wir mit Steinen + anderen Hilfsmitteln Dellen aus der Felge, und konnten nur durch nachzentrieren das Rad wieder schleif-frei zum drehen bekommen.

Mit einem HT ist wirklich mehr möglich, als ein mancher glaubt. Kommt nur drauf an, wer drauf sitzt...

Wenn ich nochmal zu ihm reise, kauf ich mir extra ne Helmcam.


----------



## KaiKaisen (22. Juli 2010)

Wäre heute Abend jemand bei einer kleinen langsamen kurzen Runde dabei?
Hier in Reutlingen rauf auf den Stöffelberg oder so.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> schön - *weit sind wir* aber *von dieser " liga "* auch *nicht weg*



Zeigts dir etwa ein anderes Video als mir?


----------



## alböhi (22. Juli 2010)

variante 2: bike expo am wochenende und ein tag biken im karwendel?

hat wer lust?

@ oli : hier nochmal [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Te96L2RU6UY"]YouTube- Balance Bike JoJo 31 Months - Offroad Mountain Bike Park Ride - Baby Balance Bike Toddler[/nomedia] - ab 2:15 wird´s richtig flowig

  lets go flow


----------



## alböhi (23. Juli 2010)

variante 3 - bin nun weg 

wenn jemand sonntag abend von der bike expo zurückfährt könnt´mer eine fahrgemeinschaft bilden.

schönes wochenende, gruss andreas


----------



## BikerRT (23. Juli 2010)

ich würde gerne am *SONNTAG* ne Tour machen, wer hat noch lust? heute und morgen bin ich nicht da.


----------



## KaiKaisen (23. Juli 2010)

Sonntag bin ich in BadWildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Juli 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ein Video zum Thema "flüssiges Fahren trotz Hardtail":



Noch was hierzu:[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeZ2XyoQhXA&NR=1"]YouTube- 3 Year Old BMXer[/nomedia]


----------



## loretto6 (24. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine HW 5-Runde im Schönbuch morgen nachmittag?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Juli 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> ich würde gerne am *SONNTAG* ne Tour machen, wer hat noch lust? heute und morgen bin ich nicht da.



Hallo Jan,
wenn wir uns auf Metzingen als Startpunkt und (frühestens) 15 Uhr als Startzeit einigen können,tät ich mitfahren

Gruß Oli


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Juli 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine HW 5-Runde im Schönbuch morgen nachmittag?



An welche Uhrzeit hast Du denn gedacht? Doro und ich würden morgen auch gerne fahren, wenn´s geht aber vielleicht eher schon um 12 oder 13 Uhr.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (25. Juli 2010)

Ich bin in einem gewissen Rahmen flexibel: entweder Start um 13:30 oder Start um 15 Uhr.


----------



## keepcool79 (25. Juli 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem gewissen Rahmen flexibel: entweder Start um 13:30 oder Start um 15 Uhr.



Dann schlag´ ich vor:
*13:30 Uhr Start an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen*
Bis später!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (25. Juli 2010)

Bis nachher!


----------



## jo33 (25. Juli 2010)

Hey!!

Ich bin ein Neuling in diesem schönen Sport und gerade auf der Suche nach guten Strecken in der Tübinger Umgebung.  Könnt ihr mir Internetseiten empfehlen auf denen man coole Touren nachfahren kann (vlt. sogar mit Höhenprofil??)

LG und viele Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Juuro (25. Juli 2010)

jo33 schrieb:


> Hey!!
> 
> Ich bin ein Neuling in diesem schönen Sport und gerade auf der Suche nach guten Strecken in der Tübinger Umgebung.  Könnt ihr mir Internetseiten empfehlen auf denen man coole Touren nachfahren kann (vlt. sogar mit Höhenprofil??)
> 
> LG und viele Dank für die Hilfe!



http://www.gps-tour.info
http://www.gpsies.com

Oder am besten einfach mal mitkommen wenn hier gefahren wird!


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Juli 2010)

Ich würde heute noch ne Tour machen. Von kurz bis lang über Spaß Tour wäre alle Möglich.


----------



## BikerRT (27. Juli 2010)

wann würdest denn gehen?


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Juli 2010)

Ich würde denke ich so 18 Uhr starten. Bin aber flexibel.


----------



## BikerRT (27. Juli 2010)

Ich sollte halt 20:30 spätestens wieder zu Hause sein. also eher ne kurze Spaß-Tour.


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Juli 2010)

Alles klar dann lass uns um 17:45Uhr Uhr starten. Ich brauch immer so 2h für die Tour. Dann haben wir noch etwas Zeit zum "spielen".

Treffpunkt wäre Freibad Reutlingen.


----------



## BikerRT (27. Juli 2010)

jawoll, ich bin am Start.


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Juli 2010)

Ok freu mich. Es ist auch jeder andere eingeladen. 
Tour wird wie gesagt 2h-2,5h dauern.
Sind 23km 550hm.

Trails sind alle fahrbar und erfordern keine besondern Techniken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (29. Juli 2010)

Na Super kaum ist man mal ne Woche weg regnet es dann die ganze Zeit.........
Fährt am Freitag jemand?


----------



## Beorn (29. Juli 2010)

Kommt drauf an wie hoch der Wasserstand auf den Trails ist. Von oben trocken, wäre schon mal net zu verachten.


----------



## loretto6 (29. Juli 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Na Super kaum ist man mal ne Woche weg regnet es dann die ganze Zeit.........
> Fährt am Freitag jemand?



Ich hab´s zumindest vor.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Juli 2010)

Ich würde am Samstag und/oder Sonntag gerne eine größere Runde drehen,das Wetter soll ja recht gut werden.

Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## alböhi (29. Juli 2010)

länger fahren oder mit grillen und sixpack?


----------



## Yetibike (30. Juli 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich würde am Samstag und/oder Sonntag gerne eine größere Runde drehen,das Wetter soll ja recht gut werden.
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse?


 

Samstag muß ich noch mit der Regierung klären, das ist noch unklar. Evlt. als Ersatz für den verregneten Freitag. Sonntag ist ein Parlamentsausflug geplant da geht bei mir nix


----------



## aka (30. Juli 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich würde am Samstag und/oder Sonntag gerne eine größere Runde drehen,das Wetter soll ja recht gut werden.
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse?



Hm, wuerde gerne mal wieder auf eine Tour vorbei kommen, klappt aber dieses WE leider nicht :-(


Noch ein kleiner Veranstaltungshinweis - diesen Samstag ist bei uns auf der Radrennbahn ein (genauer gesagt, der) Bahnmarathon:





Wer noch nichts von Bahnrad gehoert hat - Starrgabel, Singlespeed, Fixie ohne Bremsen - also extrem cool


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juli 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> länger fahren oder mit grillen und sixpack?



Ich dachte eigentlich an länger fahren.


----------



## alböhi (30. Juli 2010)

vorschlag: länger fahren und dann im anschluss deinen neuen garten einweihen - oder sonst, wo keine flurschäden geahndet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (30. Juli 2010)

Morgen wäre ich uU auch dabei. 

Fährt heute denn jemand?


----------



## Yetibike (30. Juli 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Morgen wäre ich uU auch dabei.
> 
> Fährt heute denn jemand?


 

ICH BIN HEUT FAUL


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juli 2010)

Dann sag ich einfach mal:

*Morgen um 13.15 Uhr in Reutlingen auf der Rückseite vom Bahnhof*

@alböhi:Wir haben zur Zeit Besuch(deswegen werde ich am WE auch nicht"benötigt").Meine Frau reicht aber vermutlich die Scheidung ein,wenn ich mit einer Horde Biker den Garten stürme


----------



## alböhi (30. Juli 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dann sag ich einfach mal:
> 
> *Morgen um 13.15 Uhr in Reutlingen auf der Rückseite vom Bahnhof*
> 
> @alböhi:Wir haben zur Zeit Besuch(deswegen werde ich am WE auch nicht"benötigt").Meine Frau reicht aber vermutlich die Scheidung ein,wenn ich mit einer Horde Biker den Garten stürme



schön - bin dabei.

apropos scheidung: wenn sie einreicht ist doch o.k. du wirst aus psychischen gründen berufsunfähig und keiner hält dich mehr vom biken ab


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Juli 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Dann sag ich einfach mal:
> 
> *Morgen um 13.15 Uhr in Reutlingen auf der Rückseite vom Bahnhof*



Schade, Mark und ich wären wohl eher am Sonntag für eine Radtour zu haben.

Würde auch jemand am Sonntag auf die Alb mitfahren?

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juli 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Schade, Mark und ich wären wohl eher am Sonntag für eine Radtour zu haben.
> 
> Würde auch jemand am Sonntag auf die Alb mitfahren?
> 
> ...



Ich fahr auch Sonntag nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (31. Juli 2010)

[email protected] : " wären wohl eher "  

sonntag geht bei mir auch - aber beide tage fahr ich nicht.

oder doch heute und nach der tour grillen ( vllt. bei dir im garten oder sonstwo am neckar, nachdem wir den oli im heim abgeliefert haben .) ? 

gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (31. Juli 2010)

Oh jetzt war ich zu langsam


Werd nachher ne Runde mit ner hübschen Frau fahren


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Juli 2010)

@ndreas:
Ich hab´ keinen Grill. Falls Du auch keinen hast, würd´ ich vorschlagen, daß wir unterwegs grillen. 
Mein Vorschlag: zwei bis zweieinhalb Stunden radeln, `ne Stunde grillen und `ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde "heimrollen". Start um 11 Uhr in RT bei Hardys Bike-Shop? Wer hat sonst noch Interesse?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Juli 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @ndreas:
> Ich hab´ keinen Grill. Falls Du auch keinen hast, würd´ ich vorschlagen, daß wir unterwegs grillen.
> Mein Vorschlag: zwei bis zweieinhalb Stunden radeln, `ne Stunde grillen und `ne halbe bis dreiviertel Stunde "heimrollen".* Start um 11 Uhr in RT bei Hardys Bike-Shop? Wer hat sonst noch Interesse?*
> 
> ...



11.15 Uhr Bahnhofrückseite,dann wär ich dabei.

Allerdings ohne grillen,hab nix daheim und auch keinen Bock mehr,das Haus zu verlassen.
Ich fahr dann direkt weiter.

Oli


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Juli 2010)

Gut, dann gibt es zwei Treffpunkte:
*11:00 Uhr Hardys Bike-Shop
11:15 Uhr Rückseite Bahnhof RT*
Du könntest Dich ja dann auch noch `ne Weile zu uns setzen. Falls Doro nicht mitkommt, hätt´ ich auch ein paar Würstchen für Dich übrig.
Möcht´ sonst noch jemand mitfahren?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## keepcool79 (1. August 2010)

kurze Aktualisierung:
da Andreas aufgrund eines gerade gefangenen 10-kg-Fisches nicht mitfahren kann, fällt heute die Haltestelle Hardys Bike-Shop und das Grillen aus.

*Also Start 11.15 Uhr Bahnhof*

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (1. August 2010)

die nacht durchgeangelt, fisch versorgt, noch´n mittagsschläfle und dann starte ich um 16 uhr.

ich schau auch noch mal hier rein, denn ich fahr nicht gern allein.

gruss andreas

ps.: zum grillen gibt´s fisch bis der arzt kommt


----------



## mtbjahn (1. August 2010)

Wir haben dann doch noch gegrillt.











Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. August 2010)

Und wer mit seinem BMI über dem Limit lag,durfte nur trockenes Brot essen


----------



## mtbjahn (3. August 2010)

Heute Abend kleine Tour (1,5 bis 2 Stunden - Stöffelberg/Breitenbachquelle?), Start bei Hardys Bike-Shop um 19 Uhr

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (3. August 2010)

dann zieh mal ´nen taucheranzug an   
ich hab noch schwimmhäute von gestern auszukurieren und bleib daheim.
u.a. hab ich in heubach den "nose"shore inspiziert.
der ist in ´nem top zustand!!!!!!!
zusammen mit der downhillstrecke am rosenstein ist das allemal ´nen familienausflug mit kamera wert. 

gruss andreas

ps.: dort gibt´s auch grillstellen.


----------



## Yetibike (4. August 2010)

Hat wer Lustam Samstag 13/14 Uhr ne Tour (3-5h  je nach Lust und Laune)auf die Alb mitzumachen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hat wer Lustam Samstag 13/14 Uhr ne Tour (3-5h  je nach Lust und Laune)auf die Alb mitzumachen?



Ich!


----------



## mtbjahn (4. August 2010)

Gestern Abend in Reutlingen:




...und neulich in Schottland (interessant, daß Steve Peat das Umsetzen wohl nicht ganz perfekt beherrscht):
[ame="http://vimeo.com/12836863"]http://vimeo.com/12836863[/ame]

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Yetibike (5. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich!


Termin und Ort machen wir am Samstag morgen genauer aus. Handy Nr. schick ich Dir per PM

p.s. wir essen alle trockenes Brot...........


----------



## alböhi (5. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Termin und Ort machen wir am Samstag morgen genauer aus. Handy Nr. schick ich Dir per PM
> 
> p.s. wir essen alle trockenes Brot...........




oder ganz viel fisch


----------



## Yetibike (6. August 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> oder ganz viel fisch


 
Ne das war ja dann wohl nur für die mit dem Dzu)niedrigen BMI gedacht


----------



## Yetibike (6. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich!


 
Vorschlag Samstag 13:30 Uhr vor dem neuen Rathaus

Falls sich noch was ändern sollte, wird chrisuu posten, da ich grad daheim energetisch tod bin (hab den Anbieter gewechselt und bin zu blöd....zum anschließen)


----------



## Sommersprosse (6. August 2010)

Fährt denn mein Lieblings-Christoph (oder auch sonst wer) heut in Tübingen?
Wetter soll ja einigermaßen halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (6. August 2010)

Logisch, Schlamm soll ja schön machen, ich könnt´s gebrauchen.


----------



## Sommersprosse (6. August 2010)

Alles klar 
18.15 Uhr Touriinfo mit Extraschlammpackung für Christoph


----------



## loretto6 (6. August 2010)

Danke, eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, dass Du vehement widersprichst!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Vorschlag Samstag 13:30 Uhr vor dem neuen Rathaus



Ich nehme mal stark an,in Neckartenzlingen?
Das passt dann

Dann könnten wir über Metzingen Richtung Alb(ausser du hast was anderes vor) und um 14 Uhr eventuelle Mitfahrer am Bahnhof aufsammeln.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Deleted 141839 (6. August 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Alles klar
> 18.15 Uhr Touriinfo mit Extraschlammpackung für Christoph



kann man da mit einsteigen? war zwar heute schon 2h unterwegs aber irgendwie hab ich noch Bewegungsdrang  wie lange habt ihr denn vor zu fahren?

PS: Der Trail beim Birkensee ist heute wie zu erwarten war schön rutschig =)


----------



## Sommersprosse (6. August 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Danke, eigentlich hatte ich erwartet, dass Du vehement widersprichst!



Das würde ich niemals wagen, dir zu widersprechen 



alphawolf schrieb:


> kann man da mit einsteigen? war zwar heute schon 2h unterwegs aber irgendwie hab ich noch Bewegungsdrang  wie lange habt ihr denn vor zu fahren?
> 
> PS: Der Trail beim Birkensee ist heute wie zu erwarten war schön rutschig =)



Na klaro, jeder ist willkommen  Dauer wird spontan je nach Tour vor Ort vereinbart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 141839 (6. August 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Na klaro, jeder ist willkommen  Dauer wird spontan je nach Tour vor Ort vereinbart.



Allet klar dann schau ich mal vorbei und nehm Licht mit 

Edit: Tourinfo in Tü an der Neckarbrücke oder wo genau startet ihr?


----------



## loretto6 (6. August 2010)

Start bei der Touristinfo an der Neckarbrücke, die offiziell Eberhardsbrücke heißt.


----------



## Yetibike (7. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal stark an,in Neckartenzlingen?
> Das passt dann
> 
> Dann könnten wir über Metzingen Richtung Alb(ausser du hast was anderes vor) und um 14 Uhr eventuelle Mitfahrer am Bahnhof aufsammeln.
> ...


 
nimmst richtig an in NTZL Richtung Metzigen geht klar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> nimmst richtig an in NTZL Richtung Metzigen geht klar



Schön,dann bis später

Treffpunkte sind dann

*13.30 vorm (neuen ) Rathaus Neckartenzlingen oder
14 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Metzingen*

(falls je noch wer mit möchte)


Oli


----------



## Ikosa (7. August 2010)

wahrscheinlich bin ich etwas zu spät, aber könnte mir jemand sagen, welche Geschwindigkeit Ihr anstrebt?


----------



## Yetibike (7. August 2010)

Ikosa schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich bin ich etwas zu spät, aber könnte mir jemand sagen, welche Geschwindigkeit Ihr anstrebt?


 
Bergab? So schnell de halt kannst

Bergauf, so schnell de willst

Mußt halt evlt. auf uns warten


----------



## Ikosa (7. August 2010)

ok. wenn ich mit darf, dann bin ich um 13:30 am Rathaus in 'Tenzlingen. Ich bin dann mal gespannt, wer da auf wen zu warten hat. Ich ahne Schlimmes.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2010)

Ikosa schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich bin ich etwas zu spät, aber könnte mir jemand sagen, welche Geschwindigkeit Ihr anstrebt?



bergauf bin ich als 0,1 Tonner eher der gemächliche Typ.

Und:du bist nicht zu spät!


----------



## Ikosa (7. August 2010)

dann bist Du genau in meiner Gewichtsklasse, aber besser trainiert 

Ich werde pünktlich sein! 

Brauchst Du meine Mobilnummer?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2010)

Ikosa schrieb:


> dann bist Du genau in meiner Gewichtsklasse, aber besser trainiert
> 
> Ich werde pünktlich sein!
> 
> *Brauchst Du meine Mobilnummer?*



Kannst mir nachher geben.Das* neue* Rathaus ist im übrigen das beim Bäcker Meyer,an dem Springbrunnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikosa (7. August 2010)

ah, gleich zu Beginn ein Kaffee. So muss das sein. Eisdiele auch dabei?


----------



## Ikosa (7. August 2010)

gebt's zu, Ihr wolltet mich um die Ecke bringen .


----------



## Deleted 141839 (7. August 2010)

Ikosa schrieb:


> gebt's zu, Ihr wolltet mich um die Ecke bringen .



so goaht dr doig! 

Schön wars trotz vieler Ausfälle


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. August 2010)

Ikosa schrieb:


> gebt's zu, Ihr wolltet mich um die Ecke bringen .



Jetzt heul nicht rum! Musst halt öfter mal auftauchen,dann wird das!

Ausserdem ist im Gegensatz zu mir dein Bike heil geblieben.Ich hab mir durch einen unglücklich hochgeschleuderten Stein einen Teil der Steckachsenverschraubung an der Gabel abgerissen und darf mir jetzt eine neue leisten

Oli


----------



## loretto6 (7. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ... und *darf* mir jetzt eine neue *leisten*
> 
> Oli



Diese Formulierung, lieber Herr de Rudicio, lässt tief blicken. Wohl geil auf ´ne neue Gabel. Ich muss mir eine neue Gabel kaufen, so klingt Bedauern.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. August 2010)

Gut,so ne Pike ist schon was feines und spart gleich mal ein Kilo.
Allerdings rückt damit die absenkbare Stütze(auf die ich wirklich geil bin) finanztechnisch in weite Ferne


----------



## loretto6 (8. August 2010)

Du Frühaufsteher! 

Eine gebrauchte Pike ist doch gar nicht so teuer. Hier im Forum herrscht die Ansicht, dass die Pike veraltet ist.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. August 2010)

Was soll denn an der Pike veraltet sein? Achso, stimmt: stabil = veraltet! Die "Nachfolger" Revelation und Sektor wiegen ca. 400 bzw. 200 Gramm weniger - bei vergleichbaren Werkstoffen und Federungstechnik, aber einem Zentimeter mehr Federweg. MTB-Federgabeln gibt es nun schon seit über zwanzig Jahren und der grundsätzliche Aufbau hat sich, was die Statik angeht, seit fast 15 Jahren nicht mehr geändert (einteilige Tauchrohre aus Magnesium, Gabelschaft und Standrohre in die Krone eingepresst). Eine Gewichtseinsparung von 20% bedeutet daher auch weniger Stabilität und ein Gabelbruch kann bestimmt ungesund ausgehen. Es ist gut, daß es diese leichten Gabeln für leichte, eher vorsichtig fahrende Leute gibt, aber ich find´ es schade, daß es für andere Leute keine richtig stabile Gabel in dieser Federwegsklasse mehr gibt (Domain: zu schwer, Lyrik: zu teuer, beide für Stahlrahmen und Nicolai AMs optisch zu massiv).

Oli: Kauf doch einfach Renes oder Christophs Pike und Rene oder Christoph kauft sich `ne Sektor (Rene) oder Revelation (Christoph).

anderes Thema: 
Will jemand am frühen Nachmittag (Start zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr) ein bisschen radeln?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (8. August 2010)

Hallo Mark,

also ich hätte Lust ne Runde zu biken, bin aber zeitlich eingeschränkt, muss spätestens 17:30 zu Hause sein, da ich noch zum Grillen eingeladen bin. Also Start 14Uhr wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (8. August 2010)

Hallo,
Also ich wäre auch dabei. Wo solls denn hin gehen?

Es wäre nicht schlecht wenn wir ein paar höhenmeter machen würden. Falls es nur wir 3 sind können wir auch in pfullingen vorbei fahren ;-)


----------



## mtbjahn (8. August 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hallo Mark,
> 
> also ich hätte Lust ne Runde zu biken, bin aber zeitlich eingeschränkt, muss spätestens 17:30 zu Hause sein, da ich noch zum Grillen eingeladen bin. Also Start 14Uhr wäre super.



Gut, dann haben wir schonmal 14 Uhr als Startzeit. Wo/was würdest Du gerne fahren: Fahrtechnik auf Asphalt/Beton, z.B. hier in Degerschlacht und K´furt oder die "gebaute" Strecke bei Pfullingen, die Du mit Kai schon gefahren bist oder die "gebaute" Strecke beim französischen Viertel in Tübingen (wenn´s die noch gibt - *Frederick?*) oder im Wurmlinger Steinbruch oder `ne Tour auf die Alb oder im Schönbuch?

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Doro fährt nicht mit.


----------



## BikerRT (8. August 2010)

Pfullingen ist ein gutes Stichwort. Bissel "spielen" hätt ich auch Lust. Fahrtechnik auf Beton/Asphalt können wir aber mit reinpacken. Z.B. Rathaus Reutlingen und Listgymnasium. Liegt auf direktem Weg nach Pfullingen oder auf dem Rückweg, falls wir irgendwie Offroad nach Pfullingen fahren.

Treffpunkt Hard´s Bikeshop???


----------



## mtbjahn (8. August 2010)

Dann würd´ ich vorschlagen:
*Treffpunkt für die Allgemeinheit (vielleicht möcht´ ja sonst noch jemand mitfahren?): 14 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop*
Kai: Kommst Du auch da hin oder sollen wir Dich abholen?


----------



## BikerRT (8. August 2010)

Ok bis dann am Hardy´s


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. August 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Dann würd´ ich vorschlagen:
> Kai: Kommst Du auch da hin oder sollen wir Dich abholen?


Allso kommt drauf an wos hin gehen soll. Wenns grad Pfullingen werden soll läge es ja "auf dem Weg". 
Ich kann aber auch zum Hardys kommen. Muss nur wissen was es dann für ne Tour werden soll zwecks Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (8. August 2010)

Ich würd´ sagen: Tour mit Schwerpunkt auf Fahrtechnik (die "gebaute" Strecke in Pfullingen + gemäßigte Trails + "Spielen" auf Asphalt/Beton). Wir holen Dich ab - vorausgesetzt Jan weiß, wo Du genau wohnst.


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. August 2010)

Gegenüber von der wolfgang schule. Ich bin da dann schon und spring mit etwas warm


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. August 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Oli: Kauf doch einfach Renes... Pike



Schon längst montiert


----------



## Juuro (8. August 2010)

Ist eigentlich schonmal jemand von hier an den Bodensee gefahren? Gibts Streckenempfehlungen?


----------



## Yetibike (9. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Schon längst montiert


 
Das ging ja schnell........


----------



## beetle (9. August 2010)

Ist ganz schön schlammig im moment. Gestern ein paar mal fast auf der Fresse gelegen. Aber trotzdem lustig. ;D


----------



## damage0099 (9. August 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich schonmal jemand von hier an den Bodensee gefahren? Gibts Streckenempfehlungen?



ja, mach ich ab und an mal.
ADFC-Radweg, gibt sogar nen Singletrail Ludwigshafen runter  .
Ist aber eher langweilig, taugt nur zum km-reißen.

Wenn du willst, kann ich dir nen gps-File mailen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. August 2010)

Ich werde heute nochmal eine Runde drehen.
Start wäre so 18Uhr am Freibad.
Bitte vorher melden da ich sonst direkt starte.


----------



## mtbjahn (9. August 2010)

Fotos von gestern

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (9. August 2010)

SS......einfach nur geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 141839 (9. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Schon lÃ¤ngst montiert



jaja wies aussieht hats nich nur deine Gabel zerlegt. Meine hat jetzt auch nen Schuss. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KHJmyYsBcw"]YouTube- âªFox Talas RLC 32 (2009) - Knackenâ¬â[/nomedia]

Der Rossfeld Trail wird zum Gabelkiller


----------



## Yetibike (10. August 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> jaja wies aussieht hats nich nur deine Gabel zerlegt. Meine hat jetzt auch nen Schuss.
> 
> YouTube- âªFox Talas RLC 32 (2009) - Knackenâ¬â
> 
> Der Rossfeld Trail wird zum Gabelkiller


 
Ich hab ja schon ein paar Teile auf dem Trail kapput bekommen aber ne Gabel war noch nicht dabei, bist halt einfach zu schwer fÃ¼r die Gabel

MuÃt Du die jetzt gleich einschicken oder kannst noch bis im Herbst fahren?


----------



## Yetibike (10. August 2010)

Ich würd heute Nachmittag (~17 Uhr) evtl. ein biserl auf die Alb locker trailen?!

Jemand Lust?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich würd heute Nachmittag (~17 Uhr) evtl. ein biserl auf die Alp locker trailen?!
> 
> Jemand Lust?


Eigentlich wollte ich heute auch noch ne Runde drehen.So wie´s aussieht wird das bei mir aber vor 19.30/20.00 nix (wenn überhaupt)


----------



## Yetibike (10. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute auch noch ne Runde drehen.So wie´s aussieht wird das bei mir aber vor 19.30/20.00 nix (wenn überhaupt)


 
Ne das ist mir zu spät, ich werd dann los machen. Bis ein anderes Mal.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Beorn (10. August 2010)

Ich wollt mal erzählen, was mir gestern wiederfahren ist: Ich hab Bremsbeläge gebraucht, nach 2500km sollte das normal sein. Bin zu diesem Zweck in den Radladen um die Ecke, der neu aufgemacht hat, Dämpferklinik.

Ergebnis: Ich hab schicke Koolstop-Beläge, die besser sind als die Originalbeläge, bin per Du mim Chef, hab die Beläge gleich eingebaut und mich nett unterhalten, er wird mir irgendwann bald mal meine Reba hochtraveln. Ich werd mal mit ihm zusammen biken gehn, sobald die Nachwuchslage das wieder zulässt.

Ich kann den Laden nur empfehlen.


----------



## loretto6 (13. August 2010)

Heute Abend 18:15 Uhr: wer ist dabei? Das Wetter soll zum Wochenende wieder schlechter werden


----------



## Yetibike (13. August 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend 18:15 Uhr: wer ist dabei? Das Wetter soll zum Wochenende wieder schlechter werden


 
"Leider" keine Zeit, Tochter hat heute Geburtstag


----------



## Deleted 141839 (13. August 2010)

Kann leider auch nicht. Die Gabel muss zu Toxo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (13. August 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> Kann leider auch nicht. Die Gabel muss zu Toxo


 
oh sch....

Wie sieht es den mit Samstag bei Euch aus, mein WB hat behauptet das es nicht regnen soll


----------



## loretto6 (13. August 2010)

Eins nach dem anderen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> oh sch....
> 
> Wie sieht es den mit Samstag bei Euch aus, mein WB hat behauptet das es nicht regnen soll



Ich fahr morgen eine Runde ab Nürtingen.
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr vorm Bahnhof.
Wenn du Lust hast,können wir zusammen rüber rollen.
Dann könnten wir uns um 9.30 Uhr bei der Araltankstelle treffen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Yetibike (13. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen eine Runde ab Nürtingen.
> Treffpunkt 10 Uhr vorm Bahnhof.
> Wenn du Lust hast,können wir zusammen rüber rollen.
> Dann könnten wir uns um 9.30 Uhr bei der Araltankstelle treffen.
> ...


 Oh  ne das schaff ich nicht, werd wenn dann erst Mittags entlassen. Wie gehts den Deinem Rad, hab gehört das es ne schwere Woche hatte


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Oh  ne das schaff ich nicht, werd wenn dann erst Mittags entlassen. *Wie gehts den Deinem Rad, hab gehört das es ne schwere Woche hatte*



Bin soeben fertig geworden.
Ich hab erstmal alle Speichen komplett gelöst und versucht,mit der "Speichen-zupf-und-lausch-Methode"eine halbwegs gleichmäßige Spannung hinzubekommen.Die ersten paar Meter vorm Haus hat das Rad schon mal überlebt

Ja und ich weiß jetzt auch warum die schnelle Gruppe schnelle Gruppe heisst

Gruß Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. August 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand HT II -Lagerschalen übrig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ikosa (14. August 2010)

ich habe noch eine XT-Kurbel aus 2008. Lagerschalen sollten eigentlich auch dabei sein.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. August 2010)

Ikosa schrieb:


> ich habe noch eine XT-Kurbel aus 2008. Lagerschalen sollten eigentlich auch dabei sein.



Hallo Sven,
kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal nachschauen und mir ggf. ne PN mit deiner Preisvorstellung schicken?

Oli


----------



## Ikosa (14. August 2010)

ich habe keine Preisvorstellung.

1 Bier. Für die Lagerschalen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du das Zeug schnell brauchst. Ich kann Dir das auch leihen, bis Du was Neues hast...


----------



## Yetibike (15. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal nachschauen und mir ggf. ne PN mit deiner Preisvorstellung schicken?
> 
> Oli


 
 noch ne schwerere Woche?

Wenn de noch was brauchen solltest, ich hab noch einiges im Keller


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> noch ne schwerere Woche?
> 
> Wenn de noch was brauchen solltest, ich hab noch einiges im Keller



Wenn´s dumm läuft,dann richtig!
Gut,die Lagerschalen sind Verschleißteile(außer man hat Chris King für teuer Geld ) und haben bei mir mal wieder das Ende ihrer Lebensdauer/Leidenszeit 
erreicht.
Neue sind gekauft und sollten dank paypal am Dienstag da sein.


----------



## KaiKaisen (16. August 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Fotos von gestern
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Wieder super Bilder Mark. Du hast das mitm fotografieren mehr drauf wie ich


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. August 2010)

Biken? Heute? Start 18-19 Uhr?
Stöffelberg-Ahlsberg-Pfullingen?


----------



## BikerRT (17. August 2010)

bei dem Wetter? na ja, ich bin dabei. machen wir in einer Stunde (18:30Uhr) Wolfgang-Schule?


----------



## KaiKaisen (17. August 2010)

Als ich geschrieben hab sahs noch anders aus. Hmpf :-(

Nachm Regenradar zu urteilen wirds besser...

Sollen wir oder nicht?


----------



## BikerRT (17. August 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Als ich geschrieben hab sahs noch anders aus. Hmpf :-(
> 
> Nachm Regenradar zu urteilen wirds besser...
> 
> Sollen wir oder nicht?


na klar sollen wir....scheiß auf´s Wetter, sonst kommt man ja viel zu selten zum fahren wenn man auf das Wetter Rücksicht nimmt

also 18:30 dann an der Schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (17. August 2010)

Alles klar ich brauch allerdings bis 18:45Uhr
Wer kommt noch?


----------



## BikerRT (17. August 2010)

ok, 18:45

Wenn noch jemand mitfährt, dann Zwischentreffpunkt um 18:30 beim Hardy´s Bikeshop. ansonsten fahre ich direkt um 18:15 von zu Hause los.


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. August 2010)

Also heute steht nochmal die Tour von Dienstag an.
Start wäre so 18Uhr. Bitte melden bei Interesse.


----------



## BikerRT (19. August 2010)

Bin wohl dabei


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. August 2010)

Also dann 18Uhr Wolfgangschule?


----------



## BikerRT (19. August 2010)

18 Uhr geht klar


----------



## X-Fire (19. August 2010)

Ich werde ab Oktober in Reutlingen studieren und werde im Studentenwohnheim direkt am Campus wohnen. 
Ich habe mal die letzten Seiten hier überflogen, aber da ich mich kein Stück auskenne, sagt mir natürlich nichts etwas. Gibts da etwas zum biken, bzw. wo fahrt ihr immer? Fahrt ihr eher Touren oder gibts da auch irgendwo schicke Single Trails?


----------



## Yetibike (19. August 2010)

Abend, wer hat für morgen auf eine spontane Tour auf die Alb Lust. Wäre bei mir so ab 15 Uhr möglich.

@X-Fire, im Raum RT und TÜ hats genügend Trails und Touren, da findet jeder ein Grinsen . Schließ Dich einfach mal bei einer angekündigten Tour mit an


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Abend, wer hat für morgen auf eine spontane Tour auf die Alb Lust. Wäre bei mir so ab 15 Uhr möglich.
> 
> @X-Fire, im Raum RT und TÜ hats genügend Trails und Touren, da findet jeder ein Grinsen . Schließ Dich einfach mal bei einer angekündigten Tour mit an



Ich rede mal mit der Chefin...... wobei 15 Uhr eher knapp wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (19. August 2010)

X-Fire schrieb:


> Ich werde ab Oktober in Reutlingen studieren und werde im Studentenwohnheim direkt am Campus wohnen.
> Ich habe mal die letzten Seiten hier überflogen, aber da ich mich kein Stück auskenne, sagt mir natürlich nichts etwas. Gibts da etwas zum biken, bzw. wo fahrt ihr immer? Fahrt ihr eher Touren oder gibts da auch irgendwo schicke Single Trails?


Am campus ist ideal. Da hast dus 5Min. bis in Wald. Wir fahren Touren, am liebsten Waldautobahn hoch und mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil runter. Alles von gemütlichen Touren, bis hin zur härteren Gangart. Je nach lust und laune der Gruppe. Also, immer mitlesen und melden wenn du  mal mitfahren willst. Jeder ist gerne willkommen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (19. August 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom Ende der heutigen Tour


----------



## Yetibike (20. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich rede mal mit der Chefin...... wobei 15 Uhr eher knapp wäre.


 
Bis wann kannst de den? Ruf einfach an, Handy Nr. müßtest Du ja haben


----------



## X-Fire (20. August 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Am campus ist ideal. Da hast dus 5Min. bis in Wald. Wir fahren Touren, am liebsten Waldautobahn hoch und mit möglichst hohem Trailanteil runter. Alles von gemütlichen Touren, bis hin zur härteren Gangart. Je nach lust und laune der Gruppe. Also, immer mitlesen und melden wenn du  mal mitfahren willst. Jeder ist gerne willkommen.



Hört sich mal gut an. D.h. ich sollte dann öfters mein Stumpjumper mitnehmen. Werde mich auf jedenfall melden, wenn es soweit ist. Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht nur Schönwetterfahrer, sondern auch welche die im Herbst und Winter unterwegs sind


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Bis wann kannst de den? Ruf einfach an, Handy Nr. müßtest Du ja haben



ich würd mich evt. anschließen.
Wo fahrt ihr auf die Alb?
Komme von Richtung Traifelberg-Pfullingen-Unterhausen.
Wäre das eure Richtung?


----------



## Yetibike (20. August 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ich würd mich evt. anschließen.
> Wo fahrt ihr auf die Alb?
> Komme von Richtung Traifelberg-Pfullingen-Unterhausen.
> Wäre das eure Richtung?


 
Wär bei Dir Treffpunkt Metzinger Bahnhof möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2010)

hi, ja, ok.
Wieviel Uhr? 1500?
Klappt das bei Hijo?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. August 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi, ja, ok.
> Wieviel Uhr? 1500?
> *Klappt das bei Hijo?*



Leider nicht
Wahrscheinlich komm ich heute schon noch zum biken,aber definitiv nicht um 15 Uhr.
Vieleicht reichts mir ja nach Tübingen zum Freitagstreff.....

Euch beiden viel Spaß!

Oli


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2010)

@Yetibike:
Bleibt's dann um 1500 am Metzinger Bahnhof?
Schicke dir grad ne PN mit meiner Handy-Nr.


----------



## Yetibike (20. August 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @Yetibike:
> Bleibt's dann um 1500 am Metzinger Bahnhof?
> Schicke dir grad ne PN mit meiner Handy-Nr.


 
Machen wir ca 15:30 dann hab ich noch Zeit nach Metzingen rüber zu fahren


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2010)

alles klar, bis gleich


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Leider nicht
> Wahrscheinlich komm ich heute schon noch zum biken,aber definitiv nicht um 15 Uhr.
> *Vieleicht reichts mir ja nach Tübingen zum Freitagstreff.....
> *
> ...



....Falls der heute überhaupt statt findet!?


----------



## KaiKaisen (20. August 2010)

Wäre heute jemand dabei in Reutlingen ab 18Uhr ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. August 2010)

*Treffpunkt heute 18.30 Uhr Hardy´s Bike Shop*


----------



## keepcool79 (20. August 2010)

HAllo zusammen,

Mark und ich würde gerne am *Sonntag* fahren. Da es ziemlich warm angesagt ist, würde ich gerne schon so um 10.30 los fahren und insgersamt so 3 Stunden fahren, damit ich mich nachher noch abkühlen kann.

Wer hat noch Interesse?

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## frithjof (20. August 2010)

Ich bin wieder da und würd um 1800 in Tü starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (20. August 2010)

Ich kann weder heute noch am Sonntag - gleich geht´s nämlich in den Urlaub! Euch trotzdemh viel Vergnügen!


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Machen wir ca 15:30 dann hab ich noch Zeit nach Metzingen rüber zu fahren



war geil, danke nochmals für die schöne Tour.... 
wie gesagt: Gern mal wieder. Evtl. mal mein Geheimtipp an einem Sa? 
Nach ner doppelten Pizza, 3 Joghurts und 300g Trauben-Nuss-Schoki bin ich wieder "voll" fit...im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
So, und jetzt erst mal in nen Biergarten


----------



## alböhi (20. August 2010)

@ frithof : schade auch, knapp verpasst - die neue zeit ist doch 18.15. 
heut wären wir sogar in der gleichen gewichtsklasse gefahren  
ich hatte noch, als mich das schicksal punkt 18.17 auf dem 
nachhauseweg über die neckarbrücke schickte,  ca. 30 kg 
werkzeug und maschinen in den packtaschen 

[email protected]: anmelden nicht vergessen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. August 2010)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> HAllo zusammen,
> 
> Mark und ich würde gerne am *Sonntag* fahren. Da es ziemlich warm angesagt ist, würde ich gerne schon so um 10.30 los fahren und insgersamt so 3 Stunden fahren, damit ich mich nachher noch abkühlen kann.
> 
> ...



Ich würde sehr gern,weiß aber noch nicht ob es klappt.
Schreibt einfach einen Treffpunkt rein,ich bin entweder pünktlich da oder komme gar nicht.

Oli


----------



## mtbjahn (21. August 2010)

Wer fährt morgen mit (Gesamtdauer der Tour ca. 3 Stunden)?
10:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Renè29 (21. August 2010)

Also Ich wäre mit dabei


----------



## ZeroTobi (21. August 2010)

hey

wäre auch mit dabei.

@Rene könnten wir uns irgendwo in Metzingen treffen oder fährst du mit dem Zug?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Renè29 (21. August 2010)

wert mit dem zug fahrn


----------



## ZeroTobi (21. August 2010)

ok, werds mal ohne Zug probieren.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (22. August 2010)

Will gleich mal ne Tour starten. So Schönbuch und Spitzberg. Ca. 50km. Für den Fall, dass wer mitkommen mag, bitte umgehend melden.


----------



## Renè29 (22. August 2010)

Hier nun die Ergebnisse meiner Versuche



 



 



 







 






Grüßle René


----------



## alböhi (23. August 2010)

schön - dann haben wir nun einen neuen " kameramann " 
hier noch was aus den zeiten unserer ersten experimente.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. August 2010)

Ich sollte mal meine Position auf dem Bike überdenken.

Noch ein bissl weiter hinten,dann gehts mir wie Winnetouch("schneller,schneller!")


----------



## mtbjahn (23. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich sollte mal meine Position auf dem Bike überdenken.
> 
> Noch ein bissl weiter hinten,dann gehts mir wie Winnetouch("schneller,schneller!")



Ach, dann war das gar kein Backflip-Versuch?!
Im Ernst: Du hast manchmal ca. 90% Deines Gewichts auf dem Hinterrad. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß dabei das Vorderrad wegrutscht, ist sehr hoch. Außerdem wird in dieser Position präzises Lenken ziemlich schwierig. Aber Du bist nicht der Einzige, ich ertapp´ mich (und andere) auch immer wieder dabei.
Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern - leider größtenteils unscharf.

René und Andreas:
Danke für die "Dia-Shows"! 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## McFussel (24. August 2010)

Fahrt Ihr öfters an den WE`s? Würde mich ab Metzingen auch gern mal "anhängen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. August 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ach, dann war das gar kein Backflip-Versuch?!
> Im Ernst: *Du hast manchmal ca. 90% Deines Gewichts auf dem Hinterrad.* Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, daß dabei das Vorderrad wegrutscht, ist sehr hoch. Außerdem wird in dieser Position präzises Lenken ziemlich schwierig. Aber Du bist nicht der Einzige, ich ertapp´ mich (und andere) auch immer wieder dabei.
> Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern - leider größtenteils unscharf.
> 
> ...



Egal.
Ich wiege so viel,da bleibt fürs Vorderrad noch genug Gewicht übrig 

Aber irgendwie sieht die Karre unter mir ziemlich mickrig aus.

Vieleicht doch ein 29er

@McFussel:
Kein Ding,einfach mitlesen und Hallo schreien,wenn du mal mit möchtest.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## damage0099 (25. August 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie sieht die Karre unter mir ziemlich mickrig aus.
> 
> Vieleicht doch ein 29er



hehe, kenn ich irgendwo her 

29er: zuwenig Federweg und der LRS wär bei entsprechender Fahrweise schnell hinüber.....wenn ich dran denke, wie mein Kumpel neulich seine Enduro-Felge (26") hinten zu einem Vieleck verzauberte.....ist wohl in unserer Gewichtsklasse ein kleines Problem.

Wurzelpassagen runterdonnern kannst dann wahrscheinlich knicken...


----------



## alböhi (25. August 2010)

wie wär´s mit felgen aus dem tandembereich .
in rt weiss ich ´nen händler, der schürmann rims günstig verkauft.

gruss andreas


----------



## damage0099 (25. August 2010)

Die wiegen ja ne Tonne


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

einer noch Lust dieses Jahr. Oktober/November mit nach Saalbach Hinterglemm für ein Langes WE zu kommen?
Angedacht war die Joker Card etwas zu nutzten.
http://www.big-5.at/
http://www.bikepark-leogang.com/
http://www.leoganger-bergbahnen.at/fileadmin/content/BIKEPARK/Sommer_2007/5_Gondel_Tour.pdf
Ein Platz hätte ich so im Auto.


----------



## McFussel (25. August 2010)

> @McFussel:
> Kein Ding,einfach mitlesen und Hallo schreien,wenn du mal mit möchtest.



Danke - werde ich gerne tun. Wo seid Ihr da immer unterwegs? Würde auch gern mal Abends unter der Woche (wenn's klappt) eine schöne Runde ziehen...


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. August 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Danke - werde ich gerne tun. Wo seid Ihr da immer unterwegs? Würde auch gern mal Abends unter der Woche (wenn's klappt) eine schöne Runde ziehen...



Also ich treib mich meist aufm über oder um den Stöffelberg rum.

Ich werd heute abend auch nochmal eine Runde fahren.
Allerdings mit zweimal Albaufstieg.
Wird eine gemütliche Runde mit zwei verschiedenen Abfahrten.
Allerdings wirds etwas im Nightride enden.


----------



## McFussel (25. August 2010)

Hmmm....heut werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen - Lust hätt ich schon....


----------



## Matthias247 (25. August 2010)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> einer noch Lust dieses Jahr. Oktober/November mit nach Saalbach Hinterglemm für ein Langes WE zu kommen?
> Angedacht war die Joker Card etwas zu nutzten.
> ...


Ich war von Do-So dort und fand es ziemlich gut.
Fall es euch interessiert:
Die Big5 Runde enthält eigentlich nur 4 Liftfahrten, die Fahrt auf den Zwölferkogel spart man sich da es da keinen Trail runter gibt. Die Freeridestrecke im Bikepark Leogang und der Hackelbergtrail vom Schattberg runter sind aber auf jeden Fall sehr spaßig. Daneben gibts dann noch die Blue- oder auch Proline vom Reiterkogel in Hinterglemm sowie einen ganz netten Wurzeltrail als Transferstrecke. Dann gibts wohl noch einige etwas verstecktere Trails, die die Guides nicht unbedingt abfahren werden, da sie ziemlich heftig sind. Insgesamt warens bei mir dann so 550hm bergauf und vermutlich so 3500 bergab (aber auch viel Schotter).

Mit der Joker Card kann man übrigens nur *einmal* pro Tag in Leogang mit der Asitzbahn hochfahren. Wer also einen ganzen Tag dort fahren will muss noch ne extra Karte kaufen.


----------



## damage0099 (26. August 2010)

falls jemand Motivation braucht:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/8493


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (26. August 2010)

Heute einer dabei beim biken?


----------



## vale-feil (27. August 2010)

Heute jemand dabei?
Von wo geht's los?


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. August 2010)

Ich werd heute Abend in Reutlingen ein oder zwei Runden drehen


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. August 2010)

Also 18 Uhr. Wolfgangschule Reutlingen.
Geht wieder über Stöffelberg nach Pfullingen.


----------



## Klabauterman (28. August 2010)

fährt heute wer?


----------



## McFussel (2. September 2010)

Fährt jemand am WE? Oder morgen?


----------



## Beorn (2. September 2010)

Ich fahr grade nur sporadisch kurze 2h Runden, meine Tochter ist erst drei Wochen alt, da ist wenig planbar.

Ich schau aber immer rein und werd auch schreiben, wenns ich mehr als 30Min vorher weiß.


----------



## McFussel (2. September 2010)

Hmm.....wollte morgen evtl. mal Richtung Bossler / Bertaburg ziehen. Ist ne 2h Tour mit Startpunkt AichelbergParkplatz.

Kennt bestimmt jeder hier.....lauter alte Hasen.

Was mich wundert, ich treff da beim Fahren nie jemand.


----------



## Yetibike (2. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Hmm.....wollte morgen evtl. mal Richtung Bossler / Bertaburg ziehen. Ist ne 2h Tour mit Startpunkt AichelbergParkplatz.
> 
> Kennt bestimmt jeder hier.....lauter alte Hasen.
> 
> Was mich wundert, ich treff da beim Fahren nie jemand.


 
Das ist auch von uns aus eine kleine Tagestour weg, nicht mit dem Auto....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (2. September 2010)

Ich muss eh an die Spots mit dem Auto fahren....

Würde auch gern mal wieder Urach fahren - aber da kenn ich mich Null aus!


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. September 2010)

Wie schauts denn heut Abend in Tübingen aus? Wer Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde.....bin *räusper* etwas ausser Form


----------



## aka (3. September 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Wie schauts denn heut Abend in Tübingen aus? Wer Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde.....bin *räusper* etwas ausser Form



Hm, Lust haette ich schon aber ich glaube mir reichts nicht rechtzeitig nach TÜ. 
BTW, in Wolfenhausen ist der Mostbesen offen!


----------



## alböhi (3. September 2010)

gern doch - aber bei mir wird´s knapp - hab noch einiges zu " arbeiten ".
bitte ruf mich an, bevor ihr ohne mich startet.

gruss andreas


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. September 2010)

aka schrieb:


> BTW, in Wolfenhausen ist der Mostbesen offen!


 
Ui, der berühmte Wolfenhausener Mostbesen.  Vielleicht lässt sich das ja irgendwie einbauen....nicht das ich ne Ahnung hätte wo Wolfenhausen liegt aber laut google.maps wärs von der Distanz her machbar....


----------



## aka (3. September 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Ui, der berühmte Wolfenhausener Mostbesen.  Vielleicht lässt sich das ja irgendwie einbauen....nicht das ich ne Ahnung hätte wo Wolfenhausen liegt aber laut google.maps wärs von der Distanz her machbar....



Waere gut mit einer Tour durchs Neckartal zu verbinden.
Also TÜ - Rottenburg - Bad Obernau. Dort rechts ins Rommelstal. Am Ende vom Rommelstal rechts bergauf nach Wolfenhausen.
Trailanteil geht allerdings fast gegen null.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (3. September 2010)

Na gut, dann wart ich jetzt mal noch ab ob sich jmd meldet.


----------



## McFussel (3. September 2010)

Such mir grad ne Tour in Urach raus....wenn jemand Lust hat!


----------



## britta-ox (3. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Such mir grad ne Tour in Urach raus....wenn jemand Lust hat!


Wir wollen heute auch in Urach fahren. Bin da neulich auf dem Heimweg ne tolle Runde gefahren, die man auch gut mal am Abend machen kann. Sollte aber noch hell sein, deshalb wollten wir uns um 17.30Uhr am P16 in Urach treffen.
Geht erst hoch nach Hülben über einen Trail, dann zum Flugfeld, ab da dann nur noch Trails über Karlslinde, Seitzenfels, Buckleter Kapf, Höllenlöcher und Serpentinen runter nach Urach.

@Sommersprosse: Ist nicht so anstrengend, da es nur 1x hoch geht. Ansonsten purer Spaß! 
Ich würd mich freuen, wenn du auch kommst


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. September 2010)

Hört sich gut an aber wo ist P16


----------



## McFussel (3. September 2010)

Ich pack grade zusammen und werde Bike ins Auto werfen - ziehe evtl vorher noch ne kleine Runde. Wo findet man Euch da??? 

Wäre toll mal neue Trails kennen zu lernen....


----------



## britta-ox (3. September 2010)

@Sommersprosse & Fussel:
von Tü kommend haltet ihr euch erst Ri Münsingen(geht mal an ner Ampel re weg). Dann dem Parleitsystem nach, bzw. in Urach links Ri Hülben fahren, dann gibts Schilder auf denen der P16 ausgewiesen ist, oder nochmal links Ri Hülben. Dann den 2. Parkplatz hinter der Kirche.
Ist total einfach, wenn man auf die Schilder achtet. Findet selbst ne Frau

Freu mich!

LG Britta


----------



## McFussel (3. September 2010)

Hoi - habs schon im Navi drin. 

Blauer 3er BMW mit "Virus Custom Boards" Kleber hinten drauf. 

Schüttel jetzt mal los....

;-)


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. September 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ist total einfach, wenn man auf die Schilder achtet. Findet selbst ne Frau
> LG Britta



äähhmm jap, auch das wird mich nicht daran hindern mich gnadenlos zu verfransen. Ich schick dir mal sicherheitshalber mein Handy Nr. per PN. Sollt ich nicht pünktlich sein, kannst ja mal anrufen.

Bis nachher


----------



## McFussel (4. September 2010)

Coole Runde, coole Truppe: DANKE! Hat riesen Spaß gemacht!

Sehr gerne wieder!


----------



## alböhi (4. September 2010)

wir können aber auch anders  







  z.b. dort wo du na´gschaut hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (4. September 2010)




----------



## mtbjahn (4. September 2010)

Doro und ich wollen morgen `ne Tour fahren und suchen dafür Mitfahrer. Wir wären gerne gegen 15 Uhr wieder daheim. Unser Vorschlag:
*Start bei Hardys Bike-Shop um 11 Uhr*

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Heute Abend werd´ ich ab ca. 18:30 Uhr in und um Degerschlacht noch etwas an meiner Fahrtechnik feilen. Falls jemand mitmachen will: einfach melden!


----------



## ricko (4. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
die Nächte werden langsam wieder länger und es muss sich wieder um die Beleuchtung gekümmert werden. 
Einige von euch fahren ja seit letztem Jahr die P7
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489 
und sind damit ja ganz zufrieden. Würde mir diese auch gerne anschaffen, aber bevor ich jetzt Geld ausgebe doch mal die Frage, ob es nach einem Jahr vielleicht schon wieder was Besseres gibt, dass auch kostenmäßig mithalten kann?

Grüße


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. September 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Doro und ich wollen morgen `ne Tour fahren und suchen dafür Mitfahrer. Wir wären gerne gegen 15 Uhr wieder daheim. Unser Vorschlag:
> *Start bei Hardys Bike-Shop um 11 Uhr*
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



11.15 Uhr Bahnhofrückseite,dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## mtbjahn (4. September 2010)

Alles klar, dann verlegen wir den Start auf:
*11:15 Uhr Rückseite Bahnhof Reutlingen (Rückseite=Mediamarktseite)*

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## ricko (5. September 2010)

bin auch dabei


----------



## BikerRT (5. September 2010)

MIST!!!  bin gerade erst aufgestanden und hab euch somit verpasst. Schade!


----------



## brr... (5. September 2010)

Hi everyone!!!!

...nach langer Genesungspause bin ich endlich wieder biketauglich . Ich werde heute

*gegen 3 Uhr*​
 zu einer sehr (!) gemütlichen Runde aufbrechen. Falls jemand mit will bitte rechtzeitig hier melden wegen Startpunkt...

LG Benny.


----------



## frithjof (5. September 2010)

Hey Benny!
Schön, dass du wieder am Start bist. Ich bin im Moment auch noch leicht angeschlagen, aber ab nächster Woche wär ich auch wieder am Start. Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr schon was vor?
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (5. September 2010)

Das ist echt unglaublich!

Als ich heute los wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass irgend so ein A**** mir meinen Helm von der Terasse geklaut hat. Ist das zu fassen? Was will jemand mit nem gebrauchten Helm, der total vollgeschwitzt ist? Hatte den Helm da zum auslüften nach der letzten Tour hingelegt und nun ist er weg.


----------



## loretto6 (5. September 2010)

Manche Leute klauen offenbar alles, was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist. Mir hat mal jemand ein fünf Jahre altes Paar Kickschuhe von der Terasse geklaut - das waren die billigsten, die es damals zu kaufen gab. 

Ein kleiner Trost: im Herbst sind die Helme meist günstiger, zb bei crc.


----------



## britta-ox (5. September 2010)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Das ist echt unglaublich!
> 
> Als ich heute los wollte, musste ich feststellen, dass irgend so ein A**** mir meinen Helm von der Terasse geklaut hat. Ist das zu fassen? Was will jemand mit nem gebrauchten Helm, der total vollgeschwitzt ist? Hatte den Helm da zum auslüften nach der letzten Tour hingelegt und nun ist er weg.


Hast du deine Frau schon gefragt?

Ich meiner nur...
Habe nämlich mal das Rad meines Mannes von der Terasse hinter die Garage gebracht und abgespritzt, als ich meines auch putzte.
Als es morgens nicht da war, als er zur Arbeit wollte, ging er direkt zur Polizei und erstatte Anzeige

Undankbar wie Männer sind, kam nach der Aufklärung dann "Wieso putzt du auch mein Rad?"


----------



## BikerRT (6. September 2010)

habe sie gefragt, sie hat mir sogar bei der Suche geholfen.


----------



## Yetibike (6. September 2010)

Morgen... wär wieder soweit eine kleine Runde heute abend zu drehen

So gegen 18 Uhr, ab Metzingen wär bei mir voraussichtlich möglich.

@BikerRT, igittigit, gibts den was verschwitzteres als ein Radhelm

p.s. fährt von hier jemand am 19 Sep. in Nagold mit?


----------



## McFussel (6. September 2010)

....ich würde ja NOCHMAL nach Urach kommen - wie siehts aus? Hauptsche Trailanteil is hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (6. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> ....ich würde ja NOCHMAL nach Urach kommen - wie siehts aus? Hauptsche Trailanteil is hoch!


 

 Hochwärts eher Schotter dann schau mer mal was uns da noch freude macht

Licht, ne glaub solang wollte ich nun auch nicht biken, dachte da eher an max 3h das dann noch empfindlich frisch wird. Also wenn de Lust hast um 18 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof


----------



## McFussel (6. September 2010)

Ich hab Dir ne PN mit TelNr geschickt. Wollen wir nicht gleich Urach fest machen?



Aber den Bahnhof in Metz kenn ich....aber der is so groß - wo genau? 

Einfach mal anklingeln....Gruß


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> ....ich würde ja NOCHMAL nach Urach kommen - wie siehts aus? Hauptsche Trailanteil is hoch!



Hey Lothar,haben wir dich so angefixt ?
Heute lege ich mal die Beine hoch,hab ne arbeitsreiche Woche vor mir.

@Yetibike:
Ich hab schon vor,bei der Nagoldtour mitzufahren.Muss aber erst mit der Cheffin schwätzen.

Oli


----------



## McFussel (6. September 2010)

Ich bin immer angefixt! Solltest mich mal beim Boarden sehen  

Aber heute war das Wetter noch mal gut und die Gegend ist eine Wucht! 


Und Sport ist meine Droge  

Gerne wieder!


----------



## Yetibike (7. September 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Yetibike:
> Ich hab schon vor,bei der Nagoldtour mitzufahren.Muss aber erst mit der Cheffin schwätzen.
> 
> Oli


 
Ja das Gespräch müßte ich auch noch führen. Ich kenn zwar Aka nicht würd mich aber trotzdem, wenn ein paar mitmachen da anmelden. Könnte auch einen Fahrdienst (Persenzahl limitiert) mit Radtransport auf nem exteren Radträger anbieten.


----------



## mtbjahn (7. September 2010)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos von vorgestern.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## bucki08 (8. September 2010)

Hi Leute,

jetzt will ich mich auch mal wieder melden. Da es am WE wohl recht gut Wetter werden soll, wollte ich mal fragen wie die Tendez fürs WE so bei euch ausschaut.

@Marc: coole Bilder, wo seid ihr denn da gefahren ? Gibt es dazu einen GPS Track, natürlich nur per PN

Gruß Thomas


----------



## loretto6 (8. September 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich kenn zwar Aka nicht würd mich aber trotzdem, wenn ein paar mitmachen da anmelden. Könnte auch einen Fahrdienst (Persenzahl limitiert) mit Radtransport auf nem exteren Radträger anbieten.



Wider Erwarten sieht´s bei mir jetzt doch so aus, als ob ich Zeit hätte. Würde mich gerne für einen Mitfahrerplatz vormerken lassen.  (1 Perse!)


----------



## Yetibike (8. September 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wider Erwarten sieht´s bei mir jetzt doch so aus, als ob ich Zeit hätte. Würde mich gerne für einen Mitfahrerplatz vormerken lassen. (1 Perse!)


 
Alles klar hab meine Gespräche hinter mir, können das ganze wenns Wetter am Freitag mitmacht besprechen, vielleicht hat ja Oli auch am Freitag Zeit nach Tü mit zu fahren?!


----------



## McFussel (8. September 2010)

Richtung Urach geht nix?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (8. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Richtung Urach geht nix?


Kommt auf die "Tübinger"Gruppe an ob sie nochmal Lust verspühren nach BU zu fahren?
Würd mich natürlich da anschließenDiesmal mit vollem Akku


----------



## britta-ox (8. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Richtung Urach geht nix?


Hi Fussel,

schick mir mal deine Handynr. Bei mir/uns wird das oft kurzfristig entschieden, je nachdem wann ich wegkomm, Urach liegt ja auf dem Weg bei mir. 
Posten im forum macht keinen Sinn mehr, wenns zu spontan ist. Diesen Montag war das z.B. der Fall.
Aber nächsten Mo könnten wir mal ins Auge fassen. Allerdings da schon etwas früher(spätestens 16.30), weil ich abends noch nen Termin habe.


----------



## McFussel (8. September 2010)

Muss doch echt mal schauen in Tübingen dabei zu sein


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. September 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Alles klar hab meine Gespräche hinter mir, können das ganze wenns Wetter am Freitag mitmacht besprechen, vielleicht hat ja Oli auch am Freitag Zeit nach Tü mit zu fahren?!



Ich hab ebenfalls die Genehmigung für die Nagold-Tour in der Tasche und tät auch ein Plätzle in deinem Auto in Anspruch nehmen.Freitag hab ich auch Zeit,um welche Zeit fährst du denn immer los Richtung TÜ?


----------



## Yetibike (8. September 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenfalls die Genehmigung für die Nagold-Tour in der Tasche und tät auch ein Plätzle in deinem Auto in Anspruch nehmen.Freitag hab ich auch Zeit,um welche Zeit fährst du denn immer los Richtung TÜ?


 
Wenn wir noch ein paar Tails beim hinfahren einbauen wollen sollten wir so gegen 16:30 losfahren, wenn später wird dann nur noch relativ direkt, aber aller spätestens 17 Uhr


----------



## aka (9. September 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich hab ebenfalls die Genehmigung ...





Yetibike schrieb:


> Ja das Gespräch müßte ich auch noch führen. ...





loretto6 schrieb:


> Wider Erwarten sieht´s bei mir jetzt doch so aus, als ob ich Zeit hätte. ...


Ja super, das wird ein Spass!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. September 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wenn wir noch ein paar Tails beim hinfahren einbauen wollen sollten wir so gegen 16:30 losfahren, wenn später wird dann nur noch relativ direkt, aber aller spätestens 17 Uhr


Wir können morgen auch gern auf die Uracher Alb,da ist die Anfahrt nicht so weit.
Fahren werd ich morgen aber auf jeden Fall,weil ich das restliche WE "verhindert" bin.


----------



## brr... (10. September 2010)

Ich würde am WE auch bisschen touren gehen.

Wie sieht's denn bei den TÜBINGERN so aus?


----------



## Yetibike (10. September 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wir können morgen auch gern auf die Uracher Alb,da ist die Anfahrt nicht so weit.
> Fahren werd ich morgen aber auf jeden Fall,weil ich das restliche WE "verhindert" bin.


 
Also Alb, stell für Dich eine passende Uhrzeit hier rein damit vielleicht der oder die ein oder andere dazu kommen kann. Mir kannst ne SMS schicken ich bin heut flexibel
Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (10. September 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> Ich würde am WE auch bisschen touren gehen.
> 
> Wie sieht's denn bei den TÜBINGERN so aus?



Heute Abend 18:15 Neckarbrücke - das restliche WE hab ich leider keine Zeit


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. September 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Also Alb, stell für Dich eine passende Uhrzeit hier rein damit vielleicht der oder die ein oder andere dazu kommen kann. Mir kannst ne SMS schicken ich bin heut flexibel
> Gruß Oli



Na dann:

*Treffpunkt heute 18 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Metzingen*

@Yeti:wir treffen uns um 17.30 in N´tenzlingen beim Bäcker Mayer am Springbrunnen.

Gruß Oli


----------



## McFussel (10. September 2010)

Jungs - bin auf dem Weg in die Alpen....Heute also leider nicht....

Sorry!

Wünsch Euch ganz viel Spass - nä mal wieder....


----------



## britta-ox (10. September 2010)

McFuSSel schrieb:
			
		

> ....Heute also leider nicht....


dito.

Bei uns gibts am WE auch Alpen

Viel Spaß und bleibt heil, bald beginnt der WP wieder


Grüßle Britta


----------



## brr... (10. September 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend 18:15 Neckarbrücke - das restliche WE hab ich leider keine Zeit



SHIT! Freitags arbeite ich doch immer bis 18.45... komm eben heim und seh's! Schade...

*Wie schaut's bei dir nächste Woche so aus loretto?*

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## frithjof (10. September 2010)

hey ho!
geht was am wochenende? morgen solls ja echt schön werden...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (11. September 2010)

Man könnte ja für morgen was planen. Heute drehe ich nur eine kleine runde. Strate in Pfäffingen, dann Rosseck hoch an der Kante entlang und hinter Unterjesingen wieder runter, dann Spitzberg und Pfaffenberg.

Aber morgen bin ich auch gerne bei Längerem dabei.


----------



## beetle (11. September 2010)

Also ich geh morgen in die Uracher Alb. 

http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/hoehlentour.html

Wer mitkommen mag, gerne. Ich versuch um 10:00 auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Für Alternativen bin ich aber offen. Also wenn wer mitkommen will, ich fahre in Pfäffingen so gegen 9:00 los. Ein Platz im Auto habe ich noch.
Aber man kann sich auch am Wasserfallparkplatz treffen. Wo das genau ist weiß ich noch nicht. Aber auf der Seite ist die Rede von, dass es sich da gut parken lässt.

Interessenten kurz melden, dann schicke ich meine Handynummer rüber.


----------



## frithjof (11. September 2010)

Ich würde eine tübinger Runde starten. Was haltet ihr von 13 Uhr? Ich würde eine kleine Runde Schönbuch vorschlagen, bin leider gerade nicht so fit, wills aber wieder werden!
Grüße!


----------



## beetle (11. September 2010)

Wenn du nicht so fitt bist, könnte man auch die Tour fahren:

http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/alb-traum.html


Um Tübingen fällt für mich morgen aber aus.


----------



## brr... (12. September 2010)

*@frithjof*

Ich bin am Start. Sagen wir *13.30 Haagtor*?!

Was häste von Spitzberg und dann rüber zum Rammert, Weiler Burg?! 2.5 bei lockerem Tempo, aber gute trails...?!


----------



## frithjof (12. September 2010)

Hört sich super an, ich bin dabei!


----------



## brr... (12. September 2010)

OK, dann machen wir es so! Falls sich noch andere anschließen wollen, nur zu:


Start 13.30 Haagtor etwa 2.5 h zur Weiler Burg


----------



## frithjof (12. September 2010)

sehr geile Tour, nur zu empfehlen !


----------



## brr... (12. September 2010)

Freut mich, dass es dir trotz unseres doch größeren Verfahrers gefallen hat 
...Nori sei dank... 

Hast 'ne PN wg. der Daten!

Bis bald!


----------



## Joffix (12. September 2010)

Wie Frithjof? Noch jemand, der den gleichen Vornamen hat, wie ich, das kommt ed oft vor  

die Seite mtb-urach.de ist ja mal geil, da findet man ja wirklich schöne Touren und so ausführlich! Gibts denn da noch ähnliche Seiten über die ihr eure Touren bezieht? Ich war da bisher nicht so erfolgreich mit meiner Suche im Internet und als Rennradler kenn ich mich auch nicht so wirklich aus bisher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (13. September 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> *Wie schaut's bei dir nächste Woche so aus loretto?*
> 
> Liebe Grüße!



Na, Freitag bin ich natürlich wieder am Start. Mehr kann ich noch nicht sagen, das wird sich dann relativ kurzfristig ergeben, je nach Arbeitsanfall bei mir.


----------



## frithjof (13. September 2010)

Doch, der Name ist selten 
Dem Rennrad bin ich auch nicht abgeneigt, allerdings fristet meins in den letzten Jahren ein sehr einsames Dasein. Aber sicherlich kennst du schöne Strecken für den kommenden Herbst?
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Freitag mitradeln kann, ansonsten würd ich voraussichtlich morgen gegen 18.00 Uhr auf dem MTB starten. Hat jemand Bock?
Grüße!


----------



## Beorn (13. September 2010)

Ich fahr morgen um 1700 los, mir will jemand ne "Überraschung" zeigen.

Kannst du da schon, Frithjof? Sonst krieg ich ihn evtl auch auf 1800 verhandelt.


----------



## frithjof (13. September 2010)

Muss leider passen, hab nen Termin verplant, morgen wirds nix mit Biken. 
Dann hoffe ich auf eine schöne Überraschung, schön flowig mit ordentlich Wurzeln, die du uns demnächst auch präsentieren kannst 

Grüße!


----------



## brr... (13. September 2010)

*@boern* Wo startet ihr denn? Mal schauen ob's mir reicht, dann würde ich mit


----------



## Beorn (14. September 2010)

Heinlen 16 in Derendingen


----------



## brr... (14. September 2010)

*@boern*

In welche Richtung startet ihr denn? Vllt. können wir uns einfach wo treffen?


----------



## Beorn (14. September 2010)

Das ist bisher ein Geheimnis, das mir nicht offenbart wurde. Ich soll mich überraschen lassen, hab also nullinger Ahnung.

Evtl. Deine Handynummer per PM, dann kann ich Dir nach der Offenbarung die Richtung und nen Treffpunkt sagen.


----------



## brr... (14. September 2010)

*@boern *(Klappe, die letzte)

Hab schon viel früher Zeit als erwartet. Ich komm auf 1700 nach Derendingen rüber. 

Bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (14. September 2010)

Richtung Freitag soll das Wetter noch besser werden - hat jemand Bock auf n gepflegten Night Ride???


----------



## Yetibike (14. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Richtung Freitag soll das Wetter noch besser werden - hat jemand Bock auf n gepflegten Night Ride???


 
Komm leider erst Freitag wieder zurück, da ich aber schon den Sonntag ausgehandlet hab  wird´s Freitag abend diese Woche nix


----------



## loretto6 (14. September 2010)

Ich darf mich mal selbst zitieren:



loretto6 schrieb:


> Na, Freitag bin ich natürlich wieder am Start.



Treffpunkt Neckarbrücke bei der Tourist-Info um 18:15!


----------



## brr... (15. September 2010)

Howdy!

Ich werde heute Mittag 1-2h die trails rund um die Weilerburg shredden. Falls jemand Lust hat, einfach in den nächsten 1-2h hier melden...

Cheers!

vergessen: Ich werde bis zur Burg mit dem Auto fahren, 1 Platz inkl. Bike hab ich frei...


----------



## loretto6 (15. September 2010)

Wie war denn die geheimsnivolle Tour gestern?


----------



## brr... (15. September 2010)

Die geheimnisvolle Tour war ganz nett. Wurde vom Besitzer der Dämpfer Klinik (in Derendingen) organisiert. Wir waren zu 5.

Strecke: Österberg, Olgahain, Heubergertor, Richtung Hageloch weiter zu diesem trail den wir beide auch mal zusammen gefahren sind (Kreuzberg), dann noch mal hoch zum Roseck und den Kantentrail zurück nach TÜ.

Findet jeden Dienstag um 17 Uhr statt. Soll auch jedes Mal ein Geheimnis sein, wo es hin geht 

Greeeeeez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (17. September 2010)

Fährt heute Abend jemand mit - 18:15 Neckarbrücke? Die Verhältnisse sind bestens!

@brr...: ich schick Dir meine Mobilnr per PN. Dann kannst Du Dich ja melden, falls Du noch dazustoßen möchtest.


----------



## BikerRT (17. September 2010)

Wer fährt am SONNTAG?


----------



## KaiKaisen (18. September 2010)

Ich würde eventuell am Sonntag nach Albstadt in den Bikepark fahren.


----------



## beetle (19. September 2010)

Ich werde mich nachher zwischen 3 und 4 aufs Rad schwingen. Für den Fall, dass wer noch Lust auf ein Mitfahrer hat, wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## McFussel (19. September 2010)

Überlege grad nach Urarach zu zischen....


----------



## beetle (19. September 2010)

Das ist mir heute zu weit. War ich letzten Sonntag erst. Ich mag heute so um Tübingen rum fahren.


----------



## brr... (21. September 2010)

Morgään zusammen!

Ich starte heute zu einem Spitzberg-Quickie - für mehr reichts mir leider nicht...

*Start gegen 16.00 (minimal verhandelbar)
Dauer maximal 2h*

Will sich jemand anschließen?

LG!


----------



## Beorn (21. September 2010)

Ich bin m 1700 in der Heinlenstr verabredet, wer das mit will einfach vorbeikommen.

1600 ist mir zu früh, sorry brr..., nächste Woche vielleicht wieder.


----------



## brr... (21. September 2010)

*@boern*

Ich habe mit dem Steffen jetzt ausgemacht, dass ich auch nach Derendingen komme und wir zusammen übern Spitzberg bügel. Danach seil ich mich ab (weil ich rechtzeitig zuhause sein muss) und ihr geht weiter...

Bis später dann!


----------



## Beorn (21. September 2010)

Oder so 

Denk ans Lampe gucken! Ich glaub die lohnt sich für den kommenden Winter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (21. September 2010)

Hab mit heut mal die Gegend um Glems und das Roßfeld angesehen - Wahnsinn 

Brauch mehr Federweg, oder besseres Fahrkönnen....oder beides!

Schade, das ich alleine fahren musste.


----------



## Beorn (22. September 2010)

Hey brr... gestern haste den Sekt verpasst  Aber Du hast dafür gesorgt, dass mein Konto bluten muss.


----------



## brr... (22. September 2010)

OH NEIN!!! 

Wie konnte mir das nur passieren, wo ich alles was blubbert doch so liebe!!!

Wie habe ich denn dafür gesorgt, dass dein Konto blutet?


----------



## Beorn (22. September 2010)

Mein Konto blutet, mein Trail erstrahlt 

Waren alle schön im Hof versammelt und ham Sekt geschlürft


----------



## Beorn (27. September 2010)

Morgen wieder im Hinterhof in der Heinlenstr um 1700?!


----------



## morei (28. September 2010)

Morgen zusammen,

ist für Samstag zufällig was geplant ?
Das Wetter scheint bis dato ja ganz brauchbar zu werden,
hätte Lust auf ne ordentliche Tour auf der Alb (mit Anstieg).

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## McFussel (28. September 2010)

Ich denke ich werde gehen - erst noch die neue Gabel anschrauben....dann testen 

Will viell nochmal ans Rossfeld.....


----------



## morei (28. September 2010)

http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/hoehlentour.html

Das wäre doch nett


----------



## McFussel (28. September 2010)

Da fährt man ja an dem ganzen "geilen Scheiss" vorbei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (28. September 2010)

Die Tour ist mir 5 Fahrtechniksternen angegeben, da würde ich mir also keine Sorgen machen.
Die anderen Touren von der Seite mit diesem Fahrtechnikanspruch waren auch immer absolut top.
Oder bist du in dieser Gegend schon gefahren ?


----------



## alböhi (28. September 2010)

wann willst los ?

gruss andreas


----------



## McFussel (28. September 2010)

morei schrieb:


> Die Tour ist mir 5 Fahrtechniksternen angegeben, da würde ich mir also keine Sorgen machen.
> Die anderen Touren von der Seite mit diesem Fahrtechnikanspruch waren auch immer absolut top.
> Oder bist du in dieser Gegend schon gefahren ?



Das sind halt so meine Bikespots....grade um den Reussenstein gibts einfach besseres....
Werde mir das Abends mal in der genauen Karte ansehen!

Aber mach mal - bin auf Meinungen immer gespannt....


----------



## alböhi (28. September 2010)

der fahrtechnikanspruch ist halt grundsätzlich was ganz individuelles und meist sogar je nach tagesform noch sehr schwankend.

also ich bin grad ganz spitz auf kehren und rüste dafür grad mein scab wieder auf.

ps.: im karwendel hatten wir am wo-ende den ersten wintereinbruch


----------



## morei (28. September 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> wann willst los ?
> 
> gruss andreas




Ich würde erstmal die Wettervorhersage abwarten
aber wenn es so bleibt dann denke ich so gegen 10-11 Uhr.
Bin da aber recht flexibel, auch was die Strecke angeht.
Hauptsache viel Trails und angemessen Höhenmeter


----------



## McFussel (28. September 2010)

Letzte Runde: 1500hm, 28km....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (28. September 2010)

Warten wir mal den Wetterverlauf ab und entscheiden dann


----------



## Volle the Guide (28. September 2010)

Kleiner Tipp für Eure Sa-Tour am Rande:
In Hengen - der versierte Szenekenner weiß normal, wo das ist - steigt am Sa das Finalrennen des ALB-GOLD Juniors-Cup.
Da ist dann neben den geilen Rennen der Jugendlichen und Kinder lecker der Nudelteller zum Spotpreis zu haben.
Das ganze steigt beim Schützenhaus.
Infos, Zeitplan usw. hier: http://www.rsc-hengen.de
Wer am Vormittag kommt, hat die Chance, einem Teil der besten deutschen Nachwuchsfahrer bei seinen Rennen zuzuschauen. Da sind - falls sie fit sind - sogar Deutsche Meister mit am Start.
Wär doch vielleicht ein Abstecher für Euch wert....
Grüße, Volker


----------



## alböhi (28. September 2010)

samstagtour    war nie meine rede.

also ich werde morgen am albtrauf fahren, ab ca. 14 uhr. 
bis dahin wird´s wohl trocken bleiben.

am freitag morgen fahr ich wieder nach bayern zum chiemsee und dann ins berchtesgadener land. zurück auf jeden fall über saalbach/ hinterglemm und dann der nase nach, bis es wieder winter  wird.

ab sonntag soll es dort wieder ein paar tage sonne geben.

wer zeit und lust hat kann sich gern anschliessen - auch etappenweise.

den rest per pn - gruss andreas


----------



## morei (28. September 2010)

@ alböhi: Hatte eigentlich auch gedacht, dass du Samstag mitfahren willst
aber da haben wir wohl aneinander vorbei geredet 

@ McFussel: Wäre dir die Route lieber ?

http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/alb-traum.html


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. September 2010)

@Die stolzen China-Funzel-Besitzer

Hat mir jmd nen Tipp wo man nen Ersatzakku für das Teil herbekommen könnte?

VG
Gina


----------



## McFussel (29. September 2010)

Hab isch doch gesacht gehabt.....In die Bucht gucken, Akku Pack vom Camcorder wählen...kurzzeitig Lötkolben schwingen. Bingo.

Vermute eine Zelle hat einen unterschiedlichen Ladezustand - das kann der Balancer nicht ausgleichen....


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. September 2010)

Hat ein Kumpel von mir auch machen müssen...


----------



## Renè29 (29. September 2010)

Hallo Gina 
ich hab meinen Akku hier gekauft hat 2 Wochen gedauert. http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32756


Grüßle René


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. September 2010)

@Rene: Klasse, vielen Dank das hilft mir weiter

@Lothar: Dass wiederum eher nicht


----------



## Matthias247 (29. September 2010)

Also ich hab 2 von den Orginal DX Akkus, beide hielten nach kurzer Zeit nurnoch ne Stunde  Würde definitiv keinen mehr kaufen.
Habe dann einen Camcorderakku gekauft, das Anschlusskabel dadrangelötet und jetzt hälts auch für den längsten Nightride lange genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

Guten Morgen Gina!

Kann Dir die Alternative mit dem Camcorderakku nur empfehlen. Ich habe exakt den gleichen den Matthias gelistet hat. Funktioniert einwandfrei und mit 7Ah reicht das ganz schön lang. Bin mir allerdings nicht sicher ob der in Dein jetziges Akkutäschle passt. Hier wiederum kann ich nur die Taschen von Lupine empfehlen. Etwas hochpreisig aber dafür auch sehr praktisch.
Matthias ist nicht der erste der über die schnell abnehmende Leistung der DX-Akkus berichtet.
Wirst doch jemanden in Deiner Nachbarschaft haben der löten kann? Ansonsten bekommen wir das irgendwie hin.

+-


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2010)

Also ich hab mir ne DX geordert, wie sie frisch in Mode kam.
Hält nach wie vor wie von Anfang an....
Da ich aber teils lange unterwegs bin, hole ich mir auch noch nen 2.-Akku.

Wielange hält der denn so (Im Sparlicht-Modus)?


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

Hi,
ich fahre den Akku mit ner Wilma und nicht mit der DX. Weiß nicht was die im kleinsten Modus zieht. Habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die errechneten werde recht gut passen. Also 7Ah (Akkukapazität)/Stromverbrauch in A = "Brenn"zeit in h.
Stromverbauch bekommst raus durch (Leistung in Watt)/7,2V. Denke am ehesten, dass DX Watt und nicht Ampere angibt.

Grüße
+-


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2010)

danke dir, hätte nur gern gewußt, wielange der Akku die DX tatsächlich "draußen" im Sparmodus (3er-Variante hab ich) beschicken kann.


----------



## Matthias247 (29. September 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wielange hält der denn so (Im Sparlicht-Modus)?


Also diese 6,9Ah Akkus haben 50% mehr Kapazität als das Orginal und halten damit theoretisch 4,5h bis 5h bei Vollgas. Ausprobiert hab ichs noch nicht, davor bin ich meist schon erfroren 
Im Sparmodus reichts zur aktuellen Jahreszeit vermutlich noch für die komplette Nacht.


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2010)

"theortisch" ja... Muß ich mal im DX-Fred bischen lesen.

Dann werd ich mir wahrscheinlich auch einen zusammenschnöseln.
Wobei ich Vollgas nur in Trails oder schwierigem Gelände anhabe.


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

@damage: wie gesagt bei mir hauen die theoretischen Werte auch in der Praxis bei bis zu 0°C ziemlich genau hin! Sonst hätte ich das auch nicht geschrieben, schönrechnen ist ja eigentlich Aufgabe der Hersteller 

+-


----------



## alböhi (29. September 2010)

.... und was ist heute mit biken?


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> @damage: wie gesagt bei mir hauen die theoretischen Werte auch in der Praxis bei bis zu 0°C ziemlich genau hin! Sonst hätte ich das auch nicht geschrieben, schönrechnen ist ja eigentlich Aufgabe der Hersteller
> 
> +-



hehe, aha, alles klar,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (29. September 2010)

@Sommersprosse: Ich würde Dir das mit dem CamAkku empfehlen - da brennt das Ding so richtig lang. Das Löten ist ein Kinderspiel. 


____


Biken is heut nicht bei mir: Heute Bike schrauben, morgen München....Freitag ? Sa ? So ?


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. September 2010)

Hm.....löten.....ok, dann werd ich das mal in Erwägung ziehen.

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps!!!


----------



## McFussel (29. September 2010)

....sonst bringst's halt mal vorbei und das wird schnell gemacht!


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> ....sonst bringst's halt mal vorbei und das wird schnell gemacht!


 
Man muss sich nur lange genug Dumm stellen  Wie sagt Frau Katzenberger so gerne: "Sei schlau tu dumm" 

Ich klär das mal mit meiner besseren Hälfte ab, der müsste sowas eigentlich können. Falls nicht, komm ich u.U. gerne drauf zurück.


----------



## damage0099 (29. September 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Katzenberger



 lebt die immer noch? Gibts denn keine Att_en_tä_ter mehr, die üben müssen?


----------



## McFussel (29. September 2010)

@Sprosse: Damit das dann bei Dir aber auch richtig funktioniert, musst Du Dir nur noch die Hupen aufpumpen, Augenbrauen stechen und Haare blondieren lassen. 



Sonst kann es sein, das Dir das Menschen einfach so aus Gefälligkeit und Freundlichkeit machen  

*** kleiner Spaß am Rande ***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (29. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> ** kleiner Spaß am Rande **[/B]


----------



## loretto6 (29. September 2010)

Beim Löten geht es um zwei Drähte, die an zwei Kontakte am Akku müssen. Das kriegt ein normal begabter Rechtshänder mit links hin.


----------



## Yetibike (29. September 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Beim Löten geht es um zwei Drähte, die an zwei Kontakte am Akku müssen. Das kriegt ein normal begabter Rechtshänder mit links hin.


 
Das setzt nun die sogenannte Rechts/Links-Fähigkeit voraus.....


----------



## plusminus (29. September 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> Hupen aufpumpen, Augenbrauen stechen und Haare blondieren lassen.



Bitte net! 

Gleichwohl ich mich nur dunkel an die eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt im übelsten Piss erinnern kann.

+-


----------



## toddel1 (29. September 2010)

Hey, Leutz!
in was für ne Riege ist denn mittlerweile unser thread abgerutscht???
Fahrt Ihr denn über haupt noch, vor lauter techTalk?
Wenn sich sogar Andreas (alböhi) nur noch zögerlich traut nach Ausfahrten zu fragen!!!!
Tut mir echt sorry, aber ich schaff´s einfach nicht Freitags rechtzeitig aus´m Geschäft zu kommen und dann noch die 240km bis nach TÜ zu düsen.
Hoffe zur Abschlußfahrt trifft man sich wieder. Vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch jemand an mich?
Grüßle!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## alböhi (29. September 2010)

@ was geht bei dir ??? schmeckt dir dein neuer job nicht oder warum haust du hier um dich 

zum thema bayern: in schwaz ist der sesselliftbetrieb noch bis 3. oktober für biker geöffnet. 
die sagenumwobene kellerjochabfahrt ruft.
von dort ist auch gar net weit zum karwendelhaus, wo ich noch ´ne rechnung offen hab.

also hier nochmal meine einladung: auf nach bayern zum biken 
der weg ist das ziel 

gruss andreas

ps.: details können wir per mail klären.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. September 2010)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht erinnert sich ja noch jemand an mich?
> Grüßle!
> Toddel
> the toddel



Wat
Wer bist DU denn?

Wie gehts deiner Schulter,wieder halbwegs okay?


Edith fragt sich gerade,ob der ein oder andere "Reutlinger" mal wieder einen Gegenbesuch abhalten möchte?


----------



## Yetibike (1. Oktober 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wat
> Wer bist DU denn?
> 
> Wie gehts deiner Schulter,wieder halbwegs okay?
> ...


 
Sonntag.....? Ich versuch gerade den Samstag frei zu schauffeln


----------



## McFussel (1. Oktober 2010)

Mal schaun was das Wetter so kann....im Moment wirds besser, aber alles is durchgeweicht....


----------



## morei (1. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch am überlegen eher am Sonntag zu fahren, zumal es wohl morgen noch regnen kann.
Gestern war ich 50km im Schönbuch unterwegs, auf Trails mit viel Wurzeln und Steinen ist das schon ordentlich rutschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich war heut aufm HW 1, nur um die Brennpunkte (Nebelhöhle, Lichtenstein) überhaupt jemanden getroffen. War nass, rutschig, aber alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Oktober 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Sonntag.....? Ich versuch gerade den Samstag frei zu schauffeln



Morgen kann ich net,muss "mal eben" nach Thüringen düsen und die Schwiegeroma abholen.

Wird aber dank OM642 unter der Haube auch ganz spaßig(zumindest die Hinfahrt).

Gruß Oli


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wer ist am Sonntag bei einer Tour auf die Alb dabei, um die letzte sommerliche Tour dieses Jahr zu genießen?

Uns wäre eher ein früherer Start lieb, d.h. so um 10.30 Uhr; Fahrzeit so bis zu 4 Stunden.

Lieben Gruß,

Doro und Mark


----------



## morei (2. Oktober 2010)

Bei mir könnte das was werden. Wo wollt ihr beginnen und wohin ?


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Oktober 2010)

Uns wär´ als Startpunkt Hardy´s Bike-Shop (Reutlingen, neben Bauhaus) am liebsten. Die Rückseite (Mediamarkt-Seite) vom Reutlinger Bahnhof wär´ auch noch `ne Alternative. Bei der Wahl der Route sind wir ziemlich flexibel, Hauptsache Alb in der Nähe von Reutlingen. Denkbar sind z.B. Lichtenstein, Wolfsfelsen, Klappersteigle, Roßfeld, Breitenbach...

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## frithjof (2. Oktober 2010)

Hey!
Ich würd morgen auch gern fahren, allerdings hört sich das bei euch nach ner längeren Tagestour an!
Hat wer Lust, morgen vielleicht gegen 13 Uhr in Tübingen zu starten?
Grüße!


----------



## morei (2. Oktober 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Uns wär´ als Startpunkt Hardy´s Bike-Shop (Reutlingen, neben Bauhaus) am liebsten. Die Rückseite (Mediamarkt-Seite) vom Reutlinger Bahnhof wär´ auch noch `ne Alternative. Bei der Wahl der Route sind wir ziemlich flexibel, Hauptsache Alb in der Nähe von Reutlingen. Denkbar sind z.B. Lichtenstein, Wolfsfelsen, Klappersteigle, Roßfeld, Breitenbach...
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Dann schließe ich mich euch gerne an und hoffe auf viele Trails 
Komme mit dem Auto aus Stuttgart, wann soll ich bei Hardys sein ?


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Oktober 2010)

Prima, dann machen wir *10:30 Uhr* bei *Hardys Bike-Shop*.


----------



## morei (2. Oktober 2010)

Top, ich freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi Ihr da!
Kann morgen leider nicht mitbiken, da noch auswärtige Termine anstehen.

Danke der Nachfrage, es geht schon wieder einiges (Versetzen, Nosys,...) wenn auch nicht stundenlang.
Mein Doc meint: Volle Belastung ist möglich und die Gelenk-Endstellungen können auch schon fast wieder erreicht werden.
Leider bin ich im Job gleich so weit "aufgestiegen", daß ich statt einem Projekt gleich drei abwickeln darf, eines unter anderem in China. Daher habe ich mir als Wochenendheimfahrer genau diese Wochenenden für meine Familie geblockt.
Ich hoffe Euch bald mal wieder beim Biken zu treffen. Und,  -  ja westlich von Nürnberg gibt es keine Berge die diesen Namen verdienen!!!!

Toddel
the toddel


----------



## morei (3. Oktober 2010)

Danke nochmal für die coole Tour heute, Doro und Mark!
Freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal


----------



## morei (4. Oktober 2010)

Ist heute Nachmittag jemand im Schönbuch unterwegs ?
Würde so gegen 16 Uhr in Bebenhausen sein (komme von Pliezhausen).
Falls jemand Lust hat mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen wäre ich sehr dankbar 

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## McFussel (4. Oktober 2010)

Will heute Abend noch eine Runde ziehen, aber vor 18:00 wird das sicher nix....Leider....


----------



## brr... (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich geh bald mal los um noch was vom guten Wetter zu haben 

Geht jemand mit?

*morei*: Kannst du schon vor 1600?

*Kommt schon, irgendwer hier hat doch bestimmt Zeit *


----------



## morei (4. Oktober 2010)

@ brr: Definiere vor 16 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (4. Oktober 2010)

Schaffa Schaffa Schaffa


----------



## Beorn (4. Oktober 2010)

Morgen 17 Uhr im Hinterhof der Heinlenstraße 16?! Wer kommt vorbei und mit? brrr...?


----------



## brr... (4. Oktober 2010)

@morei vor 16 uhr war ziemlich kurz nach meinem post. bin dann doch alleine los...
@beorn ich hab schon bock, weiß aber nicht, ob ich zeit hab...

*@ll in der kiesgrube wurden viele und teilweise extrem geile lines gebaut. (als ich das letzte mal dort war, gab es nur 2 oder 3).

zum einen empfehle ich jedem mal einen besuch dort, zum anderen möchte ich mich (falls die baumeister hier sind) herzlichst bedanken und sagen: WEITER SO JUNG!*

cheers!


----------



## Juuro (4. Oktober 2010)

brr... schrieb:


> @ll in der kiesgrube wurden viele und teilweise extrem geile lines gebaut. (als ich das letzte mal dort war, gab es nur 2 oder 3).


Kiesgrube = Steinbruch Wurmlingen?


----------



## pikehunter69 (4. Oktober 2010)

@ all 

bitte keine spot`s öffentlich posten.......!!!

DANKE - Alexander


----------



## brr... (4. Oktober 2010)

> bitte keine spot`s öffentlich posten.......!!!



...hatte ja extra kiesgrube geschrieben. dann wissen ja nur die bescheid, die bescheid wissen...

wie auch immer, jetzt wisst ihr bescheid


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Oktober 2010)

Für alle, die Doro und ich in Finale Ligure getroffen haben und alle, die sich für die dortigen Trails interessieren: Album 1 und Album 2
Leider ist die Reihenfolge nicht chronologisch. Ihr könnt Euch gerne melden, falls Ihr eines (oder mehrere) der Fotos in höherer Auflösung wollt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## brr... (5. Oktober 2010)

@beorn wird ziemlich sicher nix bei mir mit 1700 derendingen

*@all hat wer lust auf 'ne runde spitzberg + kiesgrube? zeitlich flexibel bis 1600*


----------



## alböhi (8. Oktober 2010)

herbstlaubtour am albtrauf zum lemberg ( ca. 70/1600 ) 
- rückfahrt mit der bahn

treff am sonntag um 10 uhr bei hardys

bitte genug, körner    vesper und getränke einpacken

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Oktober 2010)

*@all:*
Hat irgendwer vor,heute nachmittag und/oder morgen zu fahren?Würde mich evtl.anschließen

*@lböhi:*
Das ist konditionell momentan nicht drin,bei mir kommen ja noch einige Km nach/von Reutlingen dazu.

Wenn sich an den Tourdaten etwas zu meinen Gunsten ändern sollte,bin ich VIELLEICHT dabei.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (9. Oktober 2010)

ich würd gern....  hast meine Nummer noch??


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Oktober 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> ich würd gern....  hast meine Nummer noch??



Ja klar!
Ich muß erst mit der Regierung sprechen(pennt noch),ab wann ich heute mittag Ausgang habe,dann ruf ich dich an.

Gruß Oli


----------



## alböhi (9. Oktober 2010)

@li : frag mal fusel ob er dich mitnimmt, oder du steigst in bempflingen in den zug. das naldo 5 waben gruppentagesticket brauchen wir sowieso für den heimweg.
bisher hab ich all meine mitfahrer zum ziel gebracht. 

du solltest halt rechtzeitig den neuen startpunkt posten, falls du mit dem zug kommst.

ciao dann bis morgen

ps.: spar dir die körner für morgen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Oktober 2010)

Für Kurzentschlossene:

Treffpunkt heute um 13.15 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in *METZINGEN*

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Oktober 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> @li : frag mal fusel ob er dich mitnimmt, oder du steigst in bempflingen in den zug. das naldo 5 waben gruppentagesticket brauchen wir sowieso für den heimweg.
> bisher hab ich all meine mitfahrer zum ziel gebracht.
> 
> du solltest halt rechtzeitig den neuen startpunkt posten, falls du mit dem zug kommst.
> ...



Sorry Andi,
ich muß definitiv passen und wünsche dir und allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß.
Ich komme erst am (frühen) Nachmittag aufs bike und werde eine etwas kleinere Tour machen.

Daher auch meine Frage an alle:

Wer hat morgen NACHMITTAG Zeit und Lust auf eine Tour?

Ich könnte frühestens 13.30 ab Metzingen oder 14 Uhr ab Reutlingen anbieten

René? Lothar?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Yetibike (11. Oktober 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Sorry Andi,
> ich muß definitiv passen und wünsche dir und allen Mitfahrern viel Spaß.
> Ich komme erst am (frühen) Nachmittag aufs bike und werde eine etwas kleinere Tour machen.
> 
> ...


 
So eine Sch... ich lieg natürlich bei dem Wetter das ganze WE komplett flach


----------



## McFussel (11. Oktober 2010)

Will morgen Abend noch mal ran...oder heute???


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Oktober 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> So eine Sch... ich lieg natürlich bei dem Wetter das ganze WE komplett flach



Und ,bist jetzt wieder einigermaßen fit?

@Lothar:
Donnerstag würde mir gut reinlaufen.Vorher ist eher schlecht.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## McFussel (11. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es sich ergibt, kann Do passen. Morgen sind sicherlich die neuen Reifen da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (12. Oktober 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Und ,bist jetzt wieder einigermaßen fit?
> 
> @Lothar:
> Donnerstag würde mir gut reinlaufen.Vorher ist eher schlecht.
> ...


 
Versuch mal am Do morgens ne kleine Runde


----------



## X-Fire (13. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man Reutlingen Richtung Hochschule rausfährt, wo kann man denn da bisschen biken? Evtl. bin ich das Wochenende da, bin nur leider noch bisschen lädiert und weiß noch nicht ob ich überhaupt fahren kann. Gibts da paar Strecken? Werd heute auch schonmal eine kleine Erkundungstour + Knietest machen


----------



## alböhi (14. Oktober 2010)

von hohbuch richtung gönningen auf der rechten seite gibt es das alteburger käpfle ( das gasthaus ist ausgeschildert ).dort  kannst ein wenig rumspielen und dein knie austesten.
für eine tour bietet sich der wasenwald an. das ist die linke seite von der bundesstrasse. ein lohnendes ziel ist die breitenbachquelle ( stöffelberg ).
am bach entlang findest auch wieder zurück nach reutlingen, eine beschreibung dieser tour findest du hier .

viel spass - gruss andreas

ganz nette leute und eine angelegte strecke findest du auch hier www.panzergelaen.de das ist direkt hinter der hochschule richtung gönningen


----------



## Juuro (14. Oktober 2010)

Hat hier eigentlich jemand vor diesen Winter beim Winterpokal mitzumachen? Ich werd wieder mit dabei sein. Wobei ich nicht weiß zu wieviel ich kommen werde. ;-)
Aber man könnte doch ein Tübinger Team gründen. Was wird davon gehalten? Wäre jemand dabei?


----------



## Yetibike (14. Oktober 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Hat hier eigentlich jemand vor diesen Winter beim Winterpokal mitzumachen? Ich werd wieder mit dabei sein. Wobei ich nicht weiß zu wieviel ich kommen werde. ;-)
> Aber man könnte doch ein Tübinger Team gründen. Was wird davon gehalten? Wäre jemand dabei?


 
Ich versuch mal den Chrisuu zu überreden ob der auch da mitmachen will, fahren tun wir eh durchgehend. Leider denke ich das es bis Tü dann im Winter doch zu weit wird.


----------



## Juuro (15. Oktober 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal den Chrisuu zu überreden ob der auch da mitmachen will, fahren tun wir eh durchgehend. Leider denke ich das es bis Tü dann im Winter doch zu weit wird.



Ja, wir müssen ja erstens nicht zwingen auch zusammen fahren wenn wir in einem Team sind. Und zweitens muss sich das Team ja nicht auf Tübingen beschränken. Kann ja auch Team-Voralb oder Team Reutlingen/Tübingen oder Naldo-Team odersowas heißen. :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (15. Oktober 2010)

o.k. - für das rt im team könnt ich mich überreden lassen. 
aber nur, wenn ihr nen richtig guten namen erfindet.

gruss andreas

oder als teammitglied für einen sponsor, egal ob für glühwein, sportartikel, freien saunaeintritt oder zugfahrkarten


----------



## brr... (16. Oktober 2010)

Bei einem Tübinger Team würde ich auch mit machen


----------



## alböhi (17. Oktober 2010)

dann fehlen noch zwei !

gruss andreas

ps.: es ist noch sommer, solange hier noch grün ist


----------



## Juuro (17. Oktober 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> dann fehlen noch zwei !
> 
> gruss andreas
> 
> ps.: es ist noch sommer, solange hier noch grün ist


Chrmpf, da bin ich vorhin (mitm Auto) dran vobei gefahren. Hab mir schön den Lift angeschaut und das was man vom Bikepark von der Straße runterwärts sieht und ZACk machts Blitz. Hatte zum Glück nur 60 km/h drauf....

Wegen dem Tübinger Team, wollte eigentlich nur mal zum Test eins erstellen, aber das kann man scheints nicht mehr löschen. Darum gibts nu ein Team das "Tübingen und so"  heißt und hier zu finden ist: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/59
Wer mitmachen will darf gern mitmachen! Und wer nen besseren namen hat soll ihn nennen, vielleicht kann man das ja noch verändern (lassen).


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Oktober 2010)

Mal wieder ein Video zum Thema "Auch auf anspruchsvollen Trails kann man sich mit einem Hardtail wohl fühlen":
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9673

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## morei (19. Oktober 2010)

Super geiles Video


----------



## alböhi (20. Oktober 2010)

wer fährt denn bei uns noch hardtail? 

auf den film hier bin ich ganz gespannt.

gruss andreas

ps.: kenn´ste den berg britta?


----------



## Beorn (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr Hardtail und werd dabei bleiben!


----------



## morei (20. Oktober 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> wer fährt denn bei uns noch hardtail?
> 
> auf den film hier bin ich ganz gespannt.
> 
> ...




Wow, das ist wirklich atemberaubend


----------



## Juuro (20. Oktober 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> wer fährt denn bei uns noch hardtail?



Ich fahr Hardtail, hab aber vor im nächsten Jahr mal umzusteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (20. Oktober 2010)

o.k. dann gibts doch noch welche - ich dachte schon, wir gehören zu einer sterbenden rasse, nachdem sogar der stylemaster auf fully umrüstet.

gruss andreas

wer macht morgen ´ne runde techniktraining in rt mit ? ca ab 17 uhr?


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Oktober 2010)

"Umrüsten" trifft die Sache nicht ganz. Erstens war ich ja schon letztes Jahr zeitweise vollgefedert unterwegs und zweitens werd´ ich auch in Zukunft zeitweise Hardtail fahren. Beides hat Vor- und Nachteile und ich glaub´, daß es am meisten bei der Verbesserung der Fahrtechnik hilft, wenn man beides abwechselnd fährt.

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Ich wär´ morgen gerne dabei, aber so früh kann ich mich wohl nicht von der Arbeit "losreißen" (Hallo Martin!). Ich mach´ dann wohl ab ca. 18:30 Uhr "Zirkeltraining" in Degerschlacht und K´furt.


----------



## alböhi (21. Oktober 2010)

o.k. dann halt doch mit kunstlicht - ich hol dich ab.

ruf an dreas

ps.: für spontis - heut nachmittag scheint die sonne. 
den nachmittag werd ich auch noch nutzen.
wer mit auf´d alb will: start spät. 15 uhr.


----------



## zeY (22. Oktober 2010)

Hey bin gerade neu nach Tübingen gezogen und möchte am WE 1-2 Touren drehen.
Jedoch kenne ich mich hier noch überhaupt nicht aus und möchte daher fragen, ob jemand Lust hat mich in die Trails und Wege einzuweißen!? Also ne Tour zu drehen...

Grüße


----------



## Beorn (22. Oktober 2010)

Wochenende ist schlecht, aber am Dienstag um 1600 in der Heinlenstr 16a findest Du traillastigen Anschluß!
Auf der HP der Dämpferklinik sind auch "Wandertouren" als Tracks. Oder einfach auf einer Wanderkarte das rote abfahren.


----------



## alböhi (22. Oktober 2010)

wenn´s wetter akzeptabel ist bin ich nächsten dienstag dabei.

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (22. Oktober 2010)

Schon heute Abend gibt es die Möglichkeit, Tübingen und Umgebung auf Stollenreifen zu erkunden. Treffpunkt 18:15 bei der Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke. 

@Sommersprosse: wie sieht´s aus? Muss ich Licht mitbringen?


----------



## zeY (22. Oktober 2010)

hmmm kann leider heute abend nicht ... argh
naja wenn doch noch jemand lust hat, kann er sich ja melden ...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Oktober 2010)

Für kurzentschlossene:

Ich treffe mich mit René 
*heute gegen 18.15 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Metzingen *
zu einem zünftigen Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2010)

Bleibt wohl doch trocken heute...

Hat jemand Lust auf ein paar trails?
Ich könnte 14.30/15.00 in Metzingen/Reutlingen sein.

Gruß Oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (23. Oktober 2010)

Hey Oli,

wär auch mal wieder dabei.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> 
> wär auch mal wieder dabei.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Prima

dann tät ich sagen:

*Treffpunkt heute 14.30 Vorm Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## zeY (23. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht doch noch jemand Lust bei guten wetter heute in Tübingen ne Runde zu drehen ??


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2010)

zeY schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch noch jemand Lust bei guten wetter heute in Tübingen ne Runde zu drehen ??



Setz dich doch in TÜ in den Zug und fahr mit uns


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Prima
> 
> dann tät ich sagen:
> 
> *Treffpunkt heute 14.30 Vorm Bahnhof Metzingen*



Es könnte sein,daß ich mich ein paar Minuten verspäte!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeY (23. Oktober 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Setz dich doch in TÜ in den Zug und fahr mit uns



Dann ersetzen wir den Zug mal durch das AUTO ... 
Jo ich werde mich aber dann euch anschliesen... bis später


----------



## Deleted 141839 (23. Oktober 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Für kurzentschlossene:
> 
> Ich treffe mich mit René
> *heute gegen 18.15 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Metzingen *
> zu einem zünftigen Nightride



******** für mich leider zu spät. 

Ich bin 17:15 Uhr am Infopoint in Tübingen für 2 gemütliche Stunden übern Spitzberg, dann Richtung Hageloch und WHO zurück zum Point


----------



## Yetibike (23. Oktober 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> ******** für mich leider zu spät.
> 
> Ich bin 17:15 Uhr am Infopoint in Tübingen für 2 gemütliche Stunden übern Spitzberg, dann Richtung Hageloch und WHO zurück zum Point


 
Ja servus, Gabel wieder i.O.?

Gruß Oli


----------



## Deleted 141839 (23. Oktober 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ja servus, Gabel wieder i.O.?
> 
> Gruß Oli



servus!

Jap heute Mittag das Radl wieder fahrbereit gemacht. Dank garantie wars umsonst. Das Knacken is nu wieder weg aber ich hab keine Ahnung was das war. Beim Gabelservice konnte man sich das auch nicht erklären da alles i.O. war anscheinend. Der Vorbau wars auch nich  noja jetzt radel ich halt munter weiter


----------



## Yetibike (23. Oktober 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> servus!
> 
> Jap heute Mittag das Radl wieder fahrbereit gemacht. Dank garantie wars umsonst. Das Knacken is nu wieder weg aber ich hab keine Ahnung was das war. Beim Gabelservice konnte man sich das auch nicht erklären da alles i.O. war anscheinend. Der Vorbau wars auch nich  noja jetzt radel ich halt munter weiter


 
Ich hoffe ich kann ab nächsten Samstag auch wieder eingreifen....


----------



## Deleted 141839 (23. Oktober 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich kann ab nächsten Samstag auch wieder eingreifen....



isch was heh oder biste erkältet?!


----------



## Yetibike (23. Oktober 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> isch was heh oder biste erkältet?!


 
ne nix schlimmes (RAD)nur kurzzeitig außer gefecht gesetzt.


----------



## Deleted 141839 (24. Oktober 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ne nix schlimmes (RAD)nur kurzzeitig außer gefecht gesetzt.



 perfekt! dann hoffe ich dass in den nächsten wochen und monaten der ein oder andere nightride gefahren wird


----------



## Yetibike (25. Oktober 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> perfekt! dann hoffe ich dass in den nächsten wochen und monaten der ein oder andere nightride gefahren wird


 
Tja, da muß ich grad noch passen, meine Tomi-Lampe hab ich auf die Insel zum Kabelwechseln schicken müssen und mein bestellter Chinakracher ist noch nicht da (shipping 11 Okt.) hoffe das der bis ende der Woche aufschlägt


----------



## loretto6 (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab drei Lampen. Ich würde Dir eine ausliehen, wenn Du dafür meine Hose mitbringst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (25. Oktober 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich hab drei Lampen. Ich würde Dir eine ausliehen, wenn Du dafür meine Hose mitbringst


zu meiner Entschuldigung:
Ich hab die nicht vergessen.......bisher hats mir aber nichtmal mit dem Auto nach Tü gereicht. Ich habs mir jedes WE vorgenommen

Ich schaffs noch


----------



## Brinsen (25. Oktober 2010)

servus mitnand.

wollt mich hier mal mit einbringen.

Ich stell mir grad n paar fragen bei denne ihr mir sicherlich weiterhelfen könnt ;-)

- Was fahrt ihr für Touren wenn ihr euch trefft?
- Meistens wohin?

Ich würde mich gern mal anschließen um ein paar verschiedene Trails rund um Reutlingen und Tübingen zu fahren.

Ich selbst bin erst seit diesem Jahr wieder aktiver im "Radsport" und würd dies gern beibehalten.

Grüße


----------



## loretto6 (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Touren führen von Reutlingen aus meist auf die Alb, von Tübingen eus eher Richtung Schönbuch. 

Dauer ist unterschiedlich, kommt ebenso wie der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf die Mitfahrer an. Grundsätzlich sind die Touren im Schönbuch technisch nicht ganz so anspruchsvoll. Am Albtrauf gibt es dann schon kniffligere Sachen. 

Kommt halt einfach mal mit, dann wirst Du schon sehen!


----------



## Brinsen (25. Oktober 2010)

Jo gerne.

Ich werd einfach hier rein schauen und aktiv bleiben.


----------



## alböhi (26. Oktober 2010)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Jo gerne.
> 
> Ich werd einfach hier rein schauen und aktiv bleiben.



willkommen im club - eine weitere option ist reinposten.
meist wird sich da jemand finden, der mitfährt.
manchen wird gar nachgesagt, das sie sich hier gut auskennen 

gruss andreas

ps.: hast´e auch tagsüber mal zeit?


----------



## Brinsen (26. Oktober 2010)

Tagsüber nur am Wochenende. Bin unter der Woche in Metzingen/Neuhausen tagsüber beim arbeiten.


----------



## alböhi (27. Oktober 2010)

kaiserwetter - wer hat heut nachmittag zeit und will mit auf´d alb fahrn?

gruss andreas


----------



## damage0099 (27. Oktober 2010)

wohin wölltest denn?
Ich wär mit'm Bike, wenn's klappt, so gegen 14.00 - 15.00 Uhr am Traifelberg.
Ob es sicher klappt, sehe ich erst so gegen 12.


----------



## Deleted 141839 (27. Oktober 2010)

schade heute Nachmittag ist mir leider zu früh. Ist heute Abend noch jemand zwischen 5 und 7 unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (28. Oktober 2010)

wer startet morgen mit mir ab tü - eine runde neckarbegleitrails und afterhour im franz 1/4 ?


----------



## Deleted 141839 (28. Oktober 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> wer startet morgen mit mir ab tü - eine runde neckarbegleitrails und afterhour im franz 1/4 ?



wäre dabei wenn wir zwischen 16 und 19 uhr unterwegs sind


----------



## Brinsen (28. Oktober 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> wäre dabei wenn wir zwischen 16 und 19 uhr unterwegs sind



Da würd ich mich doch glatt anschließen.


----------



## loretto6 (28. Oktober 2010)

Eigentlich gibt es ja freitags einen regelmäßigen Treff um 18:15. Ich wûrde es gut finden, wenn man daran festhâlt.


----------



## alböhi (29. Oktober 2010)

klar, aber leider kommt´s immer mal wieder vor, das dort niemand am start ist. drum verabred ich mich gern, um mit euch gemeinsam rad zu fahren.

@ll : wer kommt um 18:15 ?! 

@ brinsen und a-wolf : 16 uhr an der turiinfo geht klar. dann können wir uns ( märchensee ?! ) für den 18.15 treff warmfahren.

gruss andreas


----------



## Brinsen (29. Oktober 2010)

Gut! Touri Info in tü an der neckarbrücke richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 141839 (29. Oktober 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> klar, aber leider kommt´s immer mal wieder vor, das dort niemand am start ist. drum verabred ich mich gern, um mit euch gemeinsam rad zu fahren.
> 
> @ll : wer kommt um 18:15 ?!
> 
> ...



16 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke geht klar!


----------



## loretto6 (29. Oktober 2010)

Würde denn außer mir jemand um 18:15 starten? Bevor ich alleine unterwegs bin, fahr ich dann lieber um 16 Uhr mit.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Tour?
Am Wetter sollte es ja nicht scheitern.

Bei Startzeit und -punkt wäre ich flexibel!

Gruß Oli

@lböhi:
Wäre schön,wenn du deine WP-Auftakttour etwas präzisieren könntest


----------



## ZeroTobi (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

wäre auch wieder dabei, müsste aber bis um 15,30 wieder zu Hause sein.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Oktober 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wäre auch wieder dabei, müsste aber bis um 15,30 wieder zu Hause sein.
> 
> Grüße Tobi



Ok,dann morgen um *11.15 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## bucki08 (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,ich wäre morgen auch mal wieder am Start.bis morgen dann.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## alböhi (30. Oktober 2010)

albtrauftour am montag dem 1.11. - weitere infos hier

gruss andreas


----------



## Volle the Guide (30. Oktober 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> albtrauftour am montag dem 1.11.
> gruss andreas



Hallo Andi,
ich bin dabei : 9:30 Uhr am Seilerparkplatz/Lidl. Hast eine tolle Runde raus gesucht.
Grüße, Volle


----------



## Yetibike (30. Oktober 2010)

Volle the Guide schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> ich bin dabei : 9:30 Uhr am Seilerparkplatz/Lidl. Hast eine tolle Runde raus gesucht.
> Grüße, Volle


Werd gleich mit dem Rad nach BU fahren, falls sich jemand da anschließen will...bitte melden

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Oktober 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Werd gleich mit dem Rad nach BU fahren, falls sich jemand da anschließen will.*..bitte melden*
> 
> Gruß
> Oli



*MELD*

Ich würde um 8 Uhr hier starten wollen,dann brauchen wir nicht hetzen und können evtl.sogar noch irgendwo beim Bäcker reinschauen.

Falls das für dich ok ist:Ich steh um 8 unten vorm Haus

Gruß,auch Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (31. Oktober 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *MELD*
> 
> Ich würde um 8 Uhr hier starten wollen,dann brauchen wir nicht hetzen und können evtl.sogar noch irgendwo beim Bäcker reinschauen.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Oktober 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> albtrauftour am montag dem 1.11. - weitere infos hier
> 
> gruss andreas



Doro und ich sind wahrscheinlich auch am Start. Allerdings steigen wir eventuell nach der Hälfte wieder aus, da Doro gerade nicht 100%-ig fit ist.
Ich freu´ mich schon auf die 70(?) Spitzkehren am Buckleter Kapf!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## ZeroTobi (31. Oktober 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *MELD*
> 
> Ich würde um 8 Uhr hier starten wollen,dann brauchen wir nicht hetzen und können evtl.sogar noch irgendwo beim Bäcker reinschauen.
> 
> ...




Hey Oli,

fahrt ihr dann über Metzingen? Wenn ja würd ich da zu euch dazustoßen.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. Oktober 2010)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> 
> fahrt ihr dann über Metzingen? Wenn ja würd ich da zu euch dazustoßen.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Klar!
Kurz vor halb neun bei der Miller-Tankstelle?


----------



## ZeroTobi (31. Oktober 2010)

OK passt, bis morgen 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## mtbjahn (1. November 2010)

Hier sind meine Fotos von der heutigen Tour.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## keepcool79 (1. November 2010)

@ alle Montagsfahrer:

war heute eine echt schöne Tour in Bad Urach mit so vielen Leuten und prima Wetter.

Ein Dankeschön an unsere beiden Bikeguides Volker und Andreas.

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## alböhi (2. November 2010)

dito - herzlichen dank auch dem wettergeber und dem fotografen.

gruss andreas

ps.: ich könnt scho wieder


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (2. November 2010)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> @ alle Montagsfahrer:
> 
> war heute eine echt schöne Tour in Bad Urach mit so vielen Leuten und prima Wetter.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dieser Aussage in allen Punkten zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (2. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich stimme dieser Aussage in allen Punkten zu


 ..............usw


----------



## alböhi (3. November 2010)

mach´mer heut abend techniktraining in degerschlacht?

gruss andreas


----------



## Brinsen (3. November 2010)

Hört sich gut an.
Wann und Wo? und mit welchem Bike?


----------



## alböhi (3. November 2010)

heut abend dirt - jetztb muss ich noch die abendsonne geniessen .
ich könnt dich um 18 uhr abholen.
vllt kommt mark später noch dazu.

ruf  an dreas

tel nr per pn


----------



## zeY (3. November 2010)

Hey,
jemand Lust am Freitag Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen ?


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. November 2010)

zeY schrieb:


> Hey,
> jemand Lust am Freitag Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen ?




Hey,
was schwebt dir denn da so vor?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeY (3. November 2010)

Also am Freitag wollte ich eher hier in Tübingen so ne 2Stunden runde drehen. Aber Samstag können wir gerne wieder von Metzingen aus auf die Alb fahren... war ne super Tour beim letzten mal.
Gruß


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. November 2010)

Tübingen ist bisschen schlecht für mich. Abends ist auch schon ab 18 uhr nachtbiken angesagt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## zeY (3. November 2010)

jaa .. wie siehts bei dir am samstag aus ?


----------



## alböhi (3. November 2010)

zeY schrieb:


> Hey,
> jemand Lust am Freitag Nachmittag eine Runde zu drehen ?



da wollt ich auch los.


----------



## zeY (4. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> da wollt ich auch los.



Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an ... willst du auch in Tübingen fahren ?


----------



## KaiKaisen (4. November 2010)

zeY schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch schon mal gut an ... willst du auch in Tübingen fahren ?



Bei einer gemütlichen Runde mit ordentlich Trailanteil wäre ich vielleicht dabei


----------



## alböhi (4. November 2010)

gut - treff 13.30 - rt hbf rückseite.

mein vorschlag: schönberg - sättele - lichtenstein - greifenstein und über die wiesen  unterm urselberg in der abendsonne heim.

trailanteil ü 80


----------



## zeY (4. November 2010)

Alles klar ich bin dabei.


----------



## loretto6 (5. November 2010)

Heute Abend 18:15 Tourist-Info in Tübingen - wer ist dabei?

Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Sommersprosse (5. November 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend 18:15 Tourist-Info in Tübingen - wer ist dabei?
> 
> Licht nicht vergessen!



Ich starte traditionell mal wieder mit nem grippalen Infekt in den Winterpokal und falle erst mal aus  Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. November 2010)

zeY schrieb:


> Also am Freitag wollte ich eher hier in Tübingen so ne 2Stunden runde drehen. *Aber Samstag können wir gerne wieder von Metzingen aus auf die Alb fahren...* war ne super Tour beim letzten mal.
> Gruß



*10.15 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Metzingen*(ausser es sollte bereits regnen,dann behalte ich mir eine kurzfristige Absage vor)

Gruß,Oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (5. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *10.15 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Metzingen*(ausser es sollte bereits regnen,dann behalte ich mir eine kurzfristige Absage vor)
> 
> Gruß,Oli




Bin dabei, ist aber momentan etwas rutschiger auf den Trails.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## alböhi (5. November 2010)

mit verlaub: es ist zwar etwas rutschig, aber dafür fällste weicher 

ich fahr morgen mit.

gruss andreas

[email protected] : flotte trailtour - endorfin positiv - gerne wieder.

für die statistiker unter uns: 58/1050 mit ´nem 19,2er schnitt


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. November 2010)

Ich muß absagen.
komme gerade vom nightride zurück und bin völlig fertig

Euch viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten mal!

Oli


----------



## zeY (6. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> mit
> [email protected] : flotte trailtour - endorfin positiv - gerne wieder.
> 
> für die statistiker unter uns: 58/1050 mit ´nem 19,2er schnitt





jaa war echt ne gute tour ... muss echt demnächste wiederholt werden ...


----------



## alböhi (6. November 2010)

und wenn wir nur im regenerationsbereich fahren???

das schadet mir heut auch nicht 

tobi bist scho wach?

gruss andreas


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. November 2010)

bin jetzt wach

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> und wenn wir nur im regenerationsbereich fahren???
> 
> das schadet mir heut auch nicht
> 
> ...



Ich hab seeeeehr schwere Beine,da hilft nur die sogenannte Sofa-Regeneration


----------



## damage0099 (6. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> für die statistiker unter uns: 58/1050 mit ´nem 19,2er schnitt



hatten heut 21.35km/981hm und 10.4er Schnitt 
Dafür 99.9% Trailanteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (6. November 2010)

Wo warst du denn unterwegs, Mr. Damage? Ich tippe auf richtige Berge.
Haste mal Lust auf 120km Trail am Stück? Schwebt mir im Kopp rum....meld dich mal bei Gelegenheit via PN.
Grütze


----------



## loretto6 (8. November 2010)

Falls jemand Klamotten oder Teile braucht:

sports-nut macht Sonderverkauf:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=492565


----------



## mtbjahn (9. November 2010)

Abfahrt zu rutschig, um sie zu fahren? Diese Ausrede zählt (zumindest für mich) nicht mehr:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## DJT (10. November 2010)

Nettes Video. Aber das hier find ich noch besser:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9962

Da siehst mal unsere Nicolai's alles könn(t)en Mark


----------



## zeY (11. November 2010)

hey hey ...
Wie schauts em Wochenende bei euch aus ? Einer Lust am Samstag und Sonntag eine schöne Runde zu drehen ?


----------



## KaiKaisen (11. November 2010)

Samstag Mittag würde sich anbieten.
Sonne soll ja da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (11. November 2010)

Hey Marco,

der Yetibike hätte am Samstag ne Tour geplant.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7744038#post7744038

Gruß Tobi


----------



## BikerRT (11. November 2010)

Schade, ich habe keine Zeit, bin Samstag auf ner Hochzeit und Sonntag werde ich dann entsprechend dem "Party-Pegel" eher nicht in der Lage sein mitzukommen.


----------



## alböhi (11. November 2010)

ich bin im ländle und zu allem bereit.

@ oli : welche strecke hast du geplant?

gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (11. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich bin im ländle und zu allem bereit.
> 
> @ oli : welche strecke hast du geplant?
> 
> gruss andreas


 
naja, Metz. Richtung E-weiler dann nom nach Hochwang no runder nach Oberl. dann stück Radweg (zwecks Zeit) an die Teck oder glei wieder nauf nach Krebstein, da dann ob Teck oder Krebstein, wieder nunder ond dann hoim.
Heimfahrt kommt dann auf Deahtline 18 Uhr NTZLOZ (Neckartenzlingerortzeit) an


----------



## mtbjahn (11. November 2010)

DJT schrieb:


> Nettes Video. Aber das hier find ich noch besser:
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9962
> 
> Da siehst mal unsere Nicolai's alles könn(t)en Mark



Wahnsinn! Aber Sprünge ins Flache (oder neudeutsch: Drops ins Flat ) sind doch im IBC-Forum eigentlich verboten, oder?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (12. November 2010)

Ich werde angesichts des Wetters und meiner schmerzenden Schulter heute nicht fahren. Der Wetterbericht ist aber auch Sch...


----------



## alböhi (12. November 2010)

@ christoph : dann könnten wir dies wochenende ´ne behindi tour auf teer machen. ich hab mich heut auch an der schulter verletzt.
vllt. finden wir ja noch eine nette " schwester ", die uns begleitet.

gruss andreas


----------



## Yetibike (12. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ christoph : dann könnten wir dies wochenende ´ne behindi tour auf teer machen. ich hab mich heut auch an der schulter verletzt.
> vllt. finden wir ja noch eine nette " schwester ", die uns begleitet.
> 
> gruss andreas









Na dann mal vorsicht!!!!


----------



## zeY (12. November 2010)

Bei mir wirds morgen leider auch nichts... Muss auch früher zuhause sein ..


----------



## aka (13. November 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Abfahrt zu rutschig, um sie zu fahren? Diese Ausrede zählt (zumindest für mich) nicht mehr:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10065
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Tolles Video - das hier ist schon ein wenig älter, aber auch super und passt zum Wetter:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. November 2010)

hallo zusammen,

wer hat denn morgen Lust eine mittelgroße Tour auf die Alb zu machen?
Ich würde gerne so um 10.30 Uhr starten und wieder gegen 14.30 Uhr zu Hause bzw. am Startpunkt sein.
Ich bin auch bereit, Behinderte mitzunehmen. Ich bin zwar keine Krankenschwerster, aber vielleicht von berufswegen sehr behindertenfreundlich.

Würde mich freuen, wenn noch ein paar das gute Wetter mit mir genießen.

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## alböhi (13. November 2010)

prima - betreutes fahren - wann und wo geht´s los?
nimmst du auch kassenpatienten mit ? 


gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (13. November 2010)

*Start um 10:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop*
Privatpatienten werden bevorzugt behandelt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (13. November 2010)

und nochmal:

ich hab es leider nicht gesehen, dass in Metzingen eine Tour statt findet und wir wollen ja keine Gegenveranstaltung machen; deswegen schließen Mark und ich uns in Metzingen an. Brauchen wir Licht?

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. November 2010)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> und nochmal:
> 
> ich hab es leider nicht gesehen, dass in Metzingen eine Tour statt findet und wir wollen ja keine Gegenveranstaltung machen; deswegen schließen Mark und ich uns in Metzingen an. Brauchen wir Licht?
> 
> ...



Hä
Wo findet denn *MORGEN* eine Tour ab Metzingen statt?


----------



## mtbjahn (13. November 2010)

Es gab vorhin ein Missverständnis zwischen Doro und mir. Daher gilt immer noch bzw. wieder:
*Start um 10:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop*

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## 34CrMo4 (14. November 2010)

moin moin  mtbdoro, 

bin auch mit dabei!


----------



## Yetibike (14. November 2010)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hä
> Wo findet denn *MORGEN* eine Tour ab Metzingen statt?


 
Wie Du bist schon wieder zum Blätterschieben bereit? RESPEKT


----------



## Deleted 141839 (14. November 2010)

Tübingen - Rammert - Mössingen - Albtrauf Wanderweg - Killer - Himbeerberg (?) - Albtrauf Wanderweg - Burg Hohenzollern

32km 1049 hm 9,8 km/h Durchschnitt - DAS WAR GEIL!

Und dazu noch das sagenhafte Wetter. Da mag man von der Pause in der warmen Sonne und dem kuscheligen Laubboden garnichtmehr aufstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (15. November 2010)

Ja den kuscheligen Laubboden hab ich das ein oder andere Mal auch begutachtet


----------



## alböhi (18. November 2010)

es regnet grad nicht - wer will noch mitfahren?

start spätestens 14 uhr.

gruss andreas

bitte tel. nr per pn.


----------



## McFussel (18. November 2010)

...die meisten arbeiten um die Zeit....


----------



## Yetibike (18. November 2010)

Wie sieht es den mit Freitag abend aus, jemand Lust auf nen kleinen NR. Mir würde vorschweben das wir von NTZL auf den linken Neckartrails nach Tübingen fahren könnten und da dann um 18:15 Uhr den Tü-Treff verstärken?

Gruß Oli


----------



## loretto6 (19. November 2010)

Superidee. 
Sommersprosse und ich werden Euch erwarten!


----------



## Brinsen (19. November 2010)

ab wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (19. November 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wie sieht es den mit Freitag abend aus, jemand Lust auf nen kleinen NR. Mir würde vorschweben das wir von NTZL auf den linken Neckartrails nach Tübingen fahren könnten und da dann um 18:15 Uhr den Tü-Treff verstärken?
> 
> Gruß Oli



das sind die  " rechten " trails mein lieber 

ciao dann bis dienstag ?? - bin auf montage
grüsse aus bayern


----------



## Yetibike (19. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> das sind die " rechten " trails mein lieber
> 
> ciao dann bis dienstag ?? - bin auf montage
> grüsse aus bayern


 

von Neckartenzlingen an fangen sie bei mir links an (also das andere Rechts), rechts die kenn ich nicht.

Losfahren so gegen 16:30 Uhr damit wir den 17:15 Termin hin bekommen


----------



## Beorn (19. November 2010)

Aber rechts und links sind bei einem Fluss in Fließrichtung betrachtet definiert. Dann spricht man immer vom selben.


----------



## Yetibike (19. November 2010)

Beorn schrieb:


> Aber rechts und links sind bei einem Fluss in Fließrichtung betrachtet defniert. Dann spricht man immer vom selben.


 
o.k. dann sind die links


----------



## loretto6 (19. November 2010)

Ne rechts - der Neckar fließt von Tübingen nach Nürtingen, bisher jedenfalls 

Übrigens: ihr müsst nicht so früh losfahren - in Tübingen trifft man sich seit Jahr und Tag um 18:15 Uhr bei der Tourist-Info


----------



## Beorn (19. November 2010)

Also die Seite von K-Furt und nicht die vom Schönbuch runter?!

Machen wir die Verwirrung koomplett


----------



## Brinsen (19. November 2010)

Wenn ichs schaff würd ich mich zwischen Pliezhausen und Oferdingen euch anschließen. (Wenn ihr da durch kommt) Bei wem könnt ich mich denn melden?


----------



## Yetibike (19. November 2010)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Wenn ichs schaff würd ich mich zwischen Pliezhausen und Oferdingen euch anschließen. (Wenn ihr da durch kommt) Bei wem könnt ich mich denn melden?


 

O.K. ich werd versuchen alle paar Meter die Uferseite zu wechseln. Dann stimmts immer.

Oferdingen Pliezhausen, ja würd ich vorbei kommen vor dem Kanuverleih linksrechts ein in den Wald. Uhrzeit, ja ich weiß das man sich um 18:15 trifft. Ich bedenke aber auch das nicht nicht (mehr, oder war ich überhaupt mal?) fit bin. 

Kanuverleih um 17:30 Uhr (ja ich fahr auch später los)

Abfahrt um 17 Uhr in Neckartenzlingen am Kindi an der Steige


----------



## Brinsen (19. November 2010)

Super, 17:30 Kanu Verleih. Bis dann.


----------



## alböhi (19. November 2010)

genau das hab ich erwartet - what´s right?  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lVXT5NZsSM&feature=related"]YouTube        - Clockwise clip[/nomedia] 


monthe python


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. November 2010)

Ich muss leider heute passen,bin anderweitig verplant.

Viel Spaß!!

(auch)Oli


----------



## McFussel (19. November 2010)

...Oli, morgen? Bin noch in Frankfurt....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. November 2010)

McFussel schrieb:


> ...Oli, *morgen*? Bin noch in Frankfurt....



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7766291&postcount=2036


----------



## beat (21. November 2010)

Hallo ihr Reutlinger (und Tübinger  )! Nächsten Sonntag gibt's den traditionellen Saisonabschluss der Sonntagsfahrer in Stuttgart. Ihr seid doch hoffentlich mit einer Abordnung dabei, oder?


----------



## mtbjahn (21. November 2010)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos von Sonntag vor einer Woche.

@beat: Mal schauen, wie das Wetter wird und ob´s zeitlich bei Doro und mir reinpaßt...

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (24. November 2010)

und so sieht´s grad auf der alb aus


----------



## morei (24. November 2010)

erschreckend


----------



## aka (24. November 2010)

morei schrieb:


> erschreckend



Iwo, dort war ich vorgestern abend und es war sehr schoen!
Erschreckend wirds erst, wenns im April immer noch dort liegt


----------



## Beorn (24. November 2010)

So was will ich gar nicht sehn, dann krieg ich nur die Krise! Ich will da oben trocken und sonnig haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (25. November 2010)

schnee ist doch trocken im gegensatz zu matsch.
wenn dann noch die sonne scheint ist doch perfekt.

gruss andreas

ps.: sonntag gibts ´ne fahrgemeinschaft über  metzingen ? und n´tenzlingen ? 
nach stuttgart - will noch wer mitradeln?


----------



## Brinsen (25. November 2010)

Von wann bis wann geht die Tour? 
Mit dem Zug zurück?


----------



## alböhi (25. November 2010)

start um 10 uhr bei mir.
1h bis neckartenzlingen 
+ 1,5h bis zur "stelle" 
dann vesper
+ 2-3h stuttgarter wälder
dann "nachglühen" und mit´m zug heim.

gruss andreas


----------



## alböhi (26. November 2010)

sonntag steht!

planänderung für heut: ich fahr jetzt 
den nightridern heut abend in tü wünsch ich viel spass mit dem schnee.

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (26. November 2010)

Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht fahren - familiäre Verpflichtungen. 

Dafür hätte ich morgen jede Menge Zeit, falls Da jemand Zeit und Lust hat?


----------



## Sommersprosse (26. November 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht fahren - familiäre Verpflichtungen.
> 
> Dafür hätte ich morgen jede Menge Zeit, falls Da jemand Zeit und Lust hat?


 
Schade, na dann werd ich heut mittag bei mir ne kleine Runde fahren.
Morgen hab ich vielleicht Zeit, klär ich noch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (26. November 2010)

Solltest Du Zeit haben, dann bring den 31.8- Vorbau mit. Ich hab noch einen Lenker, der dazu passt. Dann kannst Du mal testen, ob es passt.


----------



## Deleted 141839 (26. November 2010)

Ist heut noch ein nightride geplant? Falls nein würde ich 18 Uhr am Infopoint vorschlagen. 1 1/2 h ab durch die Nacht  jedoch unter dem Vorbehalt dass 1-2 Leute mit dabei sind


----------



## Yetibike (26. November 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7785443#post7785443


----------



## Sommersprosse (26. November 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Solltest Du Zeit haben, dann bring den 31.8- Vorbau mit. Ich hab noch einen Lenker, der dazu passt. Dann kannst Du mal testen, ob es passt.



Ich hab Zeit.
Treffpunkt Touri Info
Wann gehts los?


----------



## brr... (27. November 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Ich hab Zeit.
> Treffpunkt Touri Info
> Wann gehts los?



Ich würde mich auch anschließen...


----------



## loretto6 (27. November 2010)

wie wär´s mit 13:30?


----------



## brr... (27. November 2010)

Falls ihr auch etwas früher könnt würde ich eher so 12.30 sagen - das Wetter sieht grad so toll aus 

...falls nicht bin ich um 13.30 an der Touri-Info... freu mich, bis später!


----------



## Sommersprosse (27. November 2010)

passt


----------



## loretto6 (27. November 2010)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> passt



was heißt das jetzt, 12:30 oder 13:30?


----------



## Sommersprosse (27. November 2010)

Ups, Bennis eintrag hatte ich gar nicht gesehn. 12.30 Uhr reicht mir nicht. Nehmen wir doch die goldene Mitte

13.00 Uhr Touri Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (27. November 2010)

In Ordnung - dann bis 13 Uhr Tourist-Info!


----------



## Deleted 141839 (27. November 2010)

ich versuchs auch zu schaffen


----------



## Brinsen (27. November 2010)

@ndreas

Also ich komm Sonnatg mit. Bin 10:00 Uhr bei dir oben.

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## loretto6 (27. November 2010)

Heute 4 Stunden radeln im Schnee: wahnsinnig anstrengend, der Untergrund ist noch nicht richtig gefroren, alles ist rutschig, Trails großteils nicht fahrbar und am Ende war´s saumäßig kalt.

Ich verzichte auf die Fahrt nach Stuttgart. Wer mit dem Rad hinfahren will, sollte genügend Zeit einplanen, es geht mühsam vorwärts.


----------



## Yetibike (28. November 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute 4 Stunden radeln im Schnee: wahnsinnig anstrengend, der Untergrund ist noch nicht richtig gefroren, alles ist rutschig, Trails großteils nicht fahrbar und am Ende war´s saumäßig kalt.
> 
> Ich verzichte auf die Fahrt nach Stuttgart. Wer mit dem Rad hinfahren will, sollte genügend Zeit einplanen, es geht mühsam vorwärts.


 
Hab jedem eben ne PN geschickt der sich als Mitleidender angemeldet hat. 

Denke von meiner Seite aus ist zumindest Stuttgart heut nicht anfahrbar.

Gruß Oli


----------



## alböhi (28. November 2010)

mein vorschlag - naldo 2 waben gruppe + ab bempflingen mit dem vvs











                                                                                            Zonen                           online kaufen                                         





                               16,20             Gesamtes Netz             

+ naldo 2 waben 10,50

Reutlingen Hbf  
  So, 28.11.10 ab  11:07

Stuttgart 
4    12:18        12:31        U15        0
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bisher dabei: brinsen und michse - noch drei plätze frei - tradition verpflichtet


----------



## ZeroTobi (28. November 2010)

Hey,

ich komm auch mit in den Zug.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## alböhi (28. November 2010)

wo willst denn zusteigen?

der 11:07 fährt durch.

schau mal nach ´ner alternativen verbindung über metzingen und ruf mich dann an.

gruss  andreas


----------



## alböhi (28. November 2010)

truppe komplett?!

11:07 gleis 1 rt hbf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brr... (28. November 2010)

Morgen!

Hat jemand Lust auf eine gemütliche Tour ab TÜ?


----------



## loretto6 (28. November 2010)

Da kriegt einer nie genug!

Hat sich das Hinterrad heute gedreht oder ist es wieder festgefroren?


----------



## brr... (28. November 2010)

> Hat sich das Hinterrad heute gedreht oder ist es wieder festgefroren?



...gleicher Spaß wie gestern! Nach jedem (auch noch so kurzen) Stopp konnte ich wieder die Stöckchen zücken und frei popeln 

War aber trotzdem ne feine Tour: hat sich teilweise angefühlt wie back-country-skiing. Bin 5 mal durch komplett ungespurten Schnee abgefahren, vom Spitzberg runter schleuderte es mich dann auch mal so, dass ich kräftig nass wurde...  Schnee ist glücklicherweise sooooo weich 

Grüße!


----------



## Deleted 141839 (29. November 2010)

okay aufm spitzberg wars gestern eine einzige schlammschlacht :S Der Boden soll endlich gefrieren


----------



## damage0099 (30. November 2010)

....du wurdest erhört: 4.45 Uhr = -18.5° an der "Wetterseite".
Und ich kann bestätigen: Es war gefroren  nach 30min auch der Umwerfer


----------



## Beorn (30. November 2010)

Darum nehm' ich von daheim immer ne Pulle Warmwasser mit, dann enteist das alles und vor der Uni isses nicht so kalt, da trocknets dann ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (30. November 2010)

da wo´s gut geölt und gefettet ist kann kein wasser eindringen.
wo kein wasser ist, kann dir auch nix einfrieren!

das hat michse die letzten strengen winter gelernt 

gruss andreas

ps.: wer hat lust heut noch a´bisserl tiefschnee zu fahrn?


----------



## loretto6 (30. November 2010)

Das Problem von Brrr hat nix mit mangelnder Pflege und fehlendem Öl zu tun. Es ist eine unselige Kombination zwischen einem eng am Rad sitzenden Dämpferschutz und Schnee, der am Reifen hängt. Irgendwann sitzt der Reifen dann fest. Und bei einer vier Stunden-Tour hilft auch kein warmes Wasser mehr, das ist dann nämlich kalt, so wie die Finger des Radlers. 

Hat denn jemand Erfahrungen mit richtig warmen Winterhandschuhen wie den Sugoi Firewall Z. Ich suche als bekennender Warmduscher Handschuhe, in denen ich keine kalten Pfoten kriege, so wie heute morgen.


----------



## damage0099 (30. November 2010)

alböhi schrieb:


> da wo´s gut geölt und gefettet ist kann kein wasser eindringen.
> wo kein wasser ist, kann dir auch nix einfrieren!
> 
> das hat michse die letzten strengen winter gelernt
> ...



zum Einen war's Schnee, den es an den Umwerfer wirbelte, hängen blieb und fest wurde, zum andern wurde der Zug sehr schwergängig....


----------



## alböhi (30. November 2010)

kaiserwetter - ich fahr jetzt los

@ christoph: meine vanucci winter motorradhandschuhe aus leder mit membran und iso-schicht kennst ja. dazu je nach aussentemperatur noch innenhandschuhe aus seide. wenn´s  ganz arg kalt ist trage ich die " dichten " innenhandschuhe mit einer  weiteren membran.

das wichtigste ist, nach meiner erfahrung, das die handschuhe nicht zu  eng sind. dann kann das blut fließen und die luftzwischenräume wirken  ja bekanntlich isolierend.

gruss andreas


----------



## aka (30. November 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand Erfahrungen mit richtig warmen Winterhandschuhen wie den Sugoi Firewall Z. Ich suche als bekennender Warmduscher Handschuhe, in denen ich keine kalten Pfoten kriege, so wie heute morgen.


Ich kann die Winterhandschuhe von Pearl Izumi empfehlen.
Von denen habe ich einen vier-finger Handschuh (kleiner und Ringfinger zusammen), das finde ich klasse.


----------



## plusminus (30. November 2010)

Den 4 Finger Handschuh, Inferno heißt er glaub, kann ich ebenfalls nur wärmsten empfehlen. Ich muss allerdings dazu sagen, dass ich auch in diesem früher oder später kalte Pfoten bekomm. Aber ich bin einfach zu verfroren. Mir liegen dafür Temperaturen >30 °C 

+-


----------



## loretto6 (30. November 2010)

Den Pearl Izumi gibt es leider nicht mehr. Jedenfalls find ich in in keinem der üblichen Shops im Internetz. Deswegen habe ich ein Auge auf den Sugi geworfen - das ist ein Drei-Finger-Handschuh.


----------



## Matthias247 (30. November 2010)

Ich hab die 5 Finger Version vom dicken Pearl Izumi (Barrier). Wärmer als alles andere was ich bis jetzt probiert hab, aber auch da wirds bei Minustemperaturen früher oder später kalt. Von der -20° Tour mit +- will ich garnicht mehr reden, die Bedarf keiner Wiederholung


----------



## plusminus (30. November 2010)

Hallo Christoph.

Stimmt. Scheinbar gibt es den Handschuh nicht mehr. Bei HS hats auch nur noch die 3 Fingerversion....

@Matthias: nur weil bei Deiner Reba ab -15°C die Luft ausgeht ist das noch lang kein Grund solche Touren nicht zu wiederholen. Ich schwöre ja derzeit auf meine MZ Stahlfedergabel.

+-


----------



## Matthias247 (30. November 2010)

Ich erinnere mich auch dran, dass ich am Ende nicht der einzige war der alle 10 Minuten anhalten wollte um die Finger wieder etwas wärmer zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (30. November 2010)

plusminus schrieb:


> Stimmt. Scheinbar gibt es den Handschuh nicht mehr. Bei HS hats auch nur noch die 3 Fingerversion....


Der HS ist echt witzig - fuehrt einige interessante Artikel, die beim genauen Hinsehen als ausverkauft markiert sind :-(


----------



## Agil (30. November 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand Erfahrungen mit richtig warmen Winterhandschuhen wie den Sugoi Firewall Z. Ich suche als bekennender Warmduscher Handschuhe, in denen ich keine kalten Pfoten kriege, so wie heute morgen.



Vielleicht sowas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.real-onlineshop.de/reals...1?media=0204839_001_001_thumb_2#detail_tabber

Vergessen, da gibts auch beheizbare Sohlen.

cu


----------



## Deleted 141839 (2. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß nich scheint an mir zu liegen aber wenn ich mit ganz normalen handschuhen fahre bekomme ich keine kalten finger. Das ganze gerüttel auf dem Trail sorgt doch für genug durchblutung


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. Dezember 2010)

Falls du nen Trick hast, bitte verraten....das Hände auftauen war letzte Woche ganz schön schmerzhaft.

Fährt heut Abend wer?


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2010)

Wichtig ist, daß die Hände gut durchblutet werden (Griffe!) und daß vorne im Handschuh noch "Luft" ist (Luftpolster).


----------



## loretto6 (3. Dezember 2010)

alphawolf schrieb:


> ich weiß nich scheint an mir zu liegen aber wenn ich mit ganz normalen handschuhen fahre bekomme ich keine kalten finger. Das ganze gerüttel auf dem Trail sorgt doch für genug durchblutung



Vielleicht lag´s daran, dass wir auf der Straße abgefahren sind, im Gelände war´s einfach zu rutschig. 



Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Falls du nen Trick hast, bitte verraten....das Hände auftauen war letzte Woche ganz schön schmerzhaft.
> 
> Fährt heut Abend wer?



Ich natürlich, solange bis die Pfötchen eiskalt sind.


----------



## Sommersprosse (3. Dezember 2010)

Super, dann bis heut Abend.

18.15 Uhr Touri Info


...Christoph hast du schon Spikes drauf??


----------



## loretto6 (3. Dezember 2010)

Auf dem Hardtail schon, aber ich fahr heute mit dem anderen ohne Spikes.


----------



## alböhi (4. Dezember 2010)

bisher kam kein mtb-video meinen vorstellungen soh nah wie [ame="http://vimeo.com/7462303"]dieser[/ame]

fisch und fahr rad 

ride on

ps.: spaziergänger haben im neckartal schon einige km für uns " gespurt ".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Andreas!
Ich dachte Du isst die Lachsforelle eher auf, statt sie wieder schwimmen zu lassen ;-)

Bitte gib mir ´ne Info, wann und wo die Jahresabschlußtour stattfindet.

Freue mich Euch wiederzusehen!
Jürgen
the toddel

ToddelTraildaiys 2011 -> Dolomiten!!!


----------



## alböhi (8. Dezember 2010)

ich hab heut die wannweiler trails abgefahren - ich sach nur wildwasser pur

manchmaln kannst wirklich nicht sagen ob das mal ein trail war oder wirklich nur ein bach ist.

bis freitag soll´s ja wieder kälter werden - dann is auch nimmer so nass


----------



## alböhi (10. Dezember 2010)

hier mal ´ne kleine motivationshilfe - ich bin heut abend in tü.

wenn wer lust auf tiefschnee hat, komm ich mit´m radl zum treff und begleite euch ein stückchen - oder gleich auf´n weihnachtsmarkt ?!

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (10. Dezember 2010)

Weihnachtsmarkt muss nicht sein, beim Radeln bin ich dabei: 18:15 an der Tourist-Info.


----------



## alböhi (10. Dezember 2010)

fein - bringt heute noch wer licht ins dunkel?
oder machen wir wieder lampenpolka?


----------



## bikepassionalb (11. Dezember 2010)

Fährt Morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (11. Dezember 2010)

Grundsätzliches Interesse an `ner Tour hätten Doro und ich schon, allerdings wollen wir bei dem für morgen angesagten Wetter nur zwei bis zweieinhalb Stunden fahren. 
Hätte sonst noch jemand Interesse?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, melde mich nach längerer Zeit auch mal wieder. Bin nun umgezogen und wohne seit Anfang Dezember in Pliezhausen. Meine Hometrails werden dann wohl nun im Schönbuch sein. Jedoch kenne ich mich garnicht aus.

Wer hätte denn Lust mir mal paar Trails dort zu zeigen?

Natürlich werde ich weiterhin auch die Alb unsicher machen, nur die Anfahrt ist halt nun lang oder ich muss das Auto nehmen.


----------



## loretto6 (15. Dezember 2010)

Bei Pliezhausen kenn ich mich auch nicht so aus. Komm doch einfach Freitags nach Tübingen, da sind wir öfter im Schönbuch unterwegs. 

Gelegentlich haben wir ja sogar Besuch aus Neggrdenzlinga - dem könntest Du Dich anschließen. 

Bist Du übrigens bei der Jahresabschlusstour dabei? Dann könnten wir unsere Schutzbleche vom letzten Jahr wieder tauschen.


----------



## Yetibike (15. Dezember 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Bei Pliezhausen kenn ich mich auch nicht so aus. Komm doch einfach Freitags nach Tübingen, da sind wir öfter im Schönbuch unterwegs.
> 
> Gelegentlich haben wir ja sogar Besuch aus Neggrdenzlinga - dem könntest Du Dich anschließen.
> 
> Bist Du übrigens bei der Jahresabschlusstour dabei? Dann könnten wir unsere Schutzbleche vom letzten Jahr wieder tauschen.


 
Aus Neggrdenzlinga, nur wenn alle mal wieder gsund sind ich zumindest bin grad im DAUER Krankenstand, Oli hat sich auch nicht mehr gemeldet wie ich seh. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich gern bei dem ein oder anderen aus N.-tenzlingen anschließen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Dezember 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Aus Neggrdenzlinga, nur wenn alle mal wieder gsund sind ich zumindest bin grad im DAUER Krankenstand, Oli hat sich auch nicht mehr gemeldet wie ich seh. Ansonsten kannst Du Dich gern bei dem ein oder anderen aus N.-tenzlingen anschließen.



Ich bin z.Z.ebenfalls im Krankenstand(Golferellenbogen).Biken ginge zwar grundsätzlich,solange der Untergrund nicht allzu "holprig" ist,aber das Wetter motiviert mich jetzt nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Beorn (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich schreibs hier rein, wenn ich fahr. Von Tü aus in den Schönbuch, evtl. mit einer Gruppe dienstags.

Mal sehn, was die Schnee- und Eislage zulässt.


----------



## loretto6 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ach Oli, nicht nur, dass wir am selben Tag Geburtstag haben und die selbe Gabel fahren, wir haben auch noch die selben Leiden. Seltsam eigentlich, dass Du so eine völlig andere Statur hast!


----------



## alböhi (15. Dezember 2010)

bin wieder fit - morgen ´ne kleine runde gefällig?

anglerpfade, schlosssteige, rübgarten, römerweg, weimersee und alter schiessstand? 

natürlich ungeteert und voll gefedert 

ich kann ab mittag, wege´ mir auch abends mit kunstlicht.


----------



## britta-ox (15. Dezember 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ach Oli, nicht nur, dass wir am selben Tag Geburtstag haben und die selbe Gabel fahren, wir haben auch noch die selben Leiden.


Solang ihr nicht dieselbe Frau und dasselbe Rad habt...

Wer fährt denn am FR von den Invaliden?


----------



## loretto6 (16. Dezember 2010)

Je naturellement, wie der Franzose sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Dezember 2010)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Je naturellement, wie der Franzose sagt.



Moi aussi, hätte ich jetzt beinah gesagt.Aber das wär gelogen.


----------



## alböhi (16. Dezember 2010)

J'aime aller de soleil

je pars


----------



## Yetibike (17. Dezember 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Solang ihr nicht dieselbe Frau und dasselbe Rad habt...
> 
> Wer fährt denn am FR von den Invaliden?


 
Ne ne, werd versuchen am Samstag ne kleine Runde bei uns im Schönbuch mit meinem Schnupfen und Husten zu drehen. Das wird mir dann wohl schon reichen


----------



## loretto6 (17. Dezember 2010)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn am FR von den Invaliden?



Liebe Britta, 
darf ich daraus schließen, das Du heute Abend mitfährst? Ich würde Dir bei Bedarf auch eine Lampe mitbringen. 

Sonst noch jemand dabei heute 18:15 Tourist-Info?


----------



## alböhi (25. Dezember 2010)

wer hat lust morgen vormittag mitzufahren - neckar und einsiedel?

gruss andreas







...... sogar unsere räder machen nicht immer das, was sie sollen


----------



## alböhi (26. Dezember 2010)

fünfnachzwölf - ich bin dann weg.


----------



## alböhi (26. Dezember 2010)

ihr wisst gar nicht was euch grad für ein wintergenuss entgeht ?!






gruss andreas

ps.: natürlich bin ich grad ganz entspannt mit meinem zweirädrigem sofa  unterwegs


----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2010)

kleiner Tip, falls jemand auch unter Karies am IceSpiker Pro leidet:
e-mail oder Anruf an Schwalbe, und ca. 5 Tage später kommt Post mit einer Tüte ori Ersatz-Spikes 
Klasse Service


----------



## loretto6 (27. Dezember 2010)

Oder gleich Nokian kaufen - ich hab in fünf Jahren nur einen einzigen Spike verloren. 

Heute nachmittag war ich im Neckartal Richtung Rottenburg unterwegs. Ich wußte gar nicht, dass es da die ganze Zeit bergauf geht - war wahnsinnig anstrengend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2010)

Letzten Winter vorn keinen verloren, dies Jahr hinten den IceSpiker Pro montiert.
Fährt super, ich habe sie auch nur verloren, wenn ich an größeren Steinen, Randsteinen oder Fels"chen" seitlich wegrutschte und das Hinterrad regelrecht runterschrappte.
In der Lauffläche fehlt keiner (noch)....


----------



## BikerRT (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

geht morgen jemand Biken, falls es nicht regnet oder nur ein wenig nieselt?

wie siehts Sonntag aus? habe gerade bei wetter.de gesehen, dass es bis +11° und Sonne geben soll?

Hab schon so richtig Entzugserscheinungen, da ich nun ca. 10 Wochen nicht mehr biken war.


----------



## Sebastian81 (5. Januar 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie siehts Sonntag aus?



Hallo,

da ich auch schon ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gefahren bin würde ich evtl. eine kleine Runde mitfahren. Wann, wo und wiel lange hast Du vor zu fahren?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## BikerRT (6. Januar 2011)

Ob das heute so ne gute Idee  ist biken zu gehen? Ich denke mal nicht dass heute jemand biken will, bei dem Eis....


----------



## Sebastian81 (6. Januar 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Ob das heute so ne gute Idee  ist biken zu gehen? Ich denke mal nicht dass heute jemand biken will, bei dem Eis....



Und wie schaut es am So. aus? Eine kleine Runde ca. 20km?
Um sich mal wieder an das Bike zu gewöhnen. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## zeY (6. Januar 2011)

Also ich wäre am Sonntag auch bei einer größeren Runde dabei, wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (6. Januar 2011)

Sonntag müsste bei mir passen. Von mir aus auch größer 20km


----------



## Yetibike (6. Januar 2011)

Jemand am Samstag Lust?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Januar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Jemand am Samstag Lust?



Ich!
Aber erst mal Wetter abwarten.


----------



## alböhi (6. Januar 2011)

sonntag is´o.k.

treff in rosenheim am lokschuppen - 10 uhr 

gruss aus bayern


----------



## Sebastian81 (7. Januar 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Sonntag müsste bei mir passen. Von mir aus auch größer 20km



Wir können ja mal klein anfangen, wie gesagt bin schon eine weile nicht mehr gefahren.
Was würdes Du für eine Runde vorschlagen?


----------



## Yetibike (7. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich!
> Aber erst mal Wetter abwarten.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Januar 2011)

@Yetibike:
Wetter sieht ja ganz gut aus
Allerdings möchte ich erwähnen,daß ich erstens noch an den Resten meiner Erkältung laboriere und zweitens mittlerweile sechs Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bock gesessen habe.
Wenn dich das nicht abschreckt,können wir um die Mittagszeit in N´tenzlingen losmachen

Oli


----------



## allerbeschde (7. Januar 2011)

hey oli ich wäre auch dabei wo und wann ? gruß micha (eine gemütliche runde)


----------



## zeY (7. Januar 2011)

ich wäre morgen auch dabei ....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Januar 2011)

@Micha und...äh... Mario?(mein Namensgedächnis ist nicht das beste):

*13 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof*

@Oli:
12.30 bei mir vorm Haus?
__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## allerbeschde (7. Januar 2011)

Past bis morgen ich hofe du bist wieder fit


----------



## BikerRT (8. Januar 2011)

@ alle Sonntagsfahrer:

ich muss euch enttäuschen. Hab im Kalender das Datum verwechselt, ich kann Sonntag nicht. Ich gehe heute mit paar Leuten aus meinem Fitnessstudio. 13 Uhr Kelternplatz in Metzingen. Falls heute noch jemand was sucht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *13 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof*
> 
> 
> __________________





BikerRT schrieb:


> * 13 Uhr Kelternplatz in Metzingen*. Falls heute noch jemand was sucht.




Wie wärs,wenn wir uns zusammen tun?


----------



## BikerRT (9. Januar 2011)

Seit ihr uns gestern gegen 17 Uhr in Neckartailfingen entgegengekommen. Es hat schon gedämmert, wir waren 6Leute und ihr 3 (wenn ihrs wart). hab deinen Post leider erst heut gelesen, sonst hätten wir uns zusammentun können.


----------



## Yetibike (9. Januar 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Seit ihr uns gestern gegen 17 Uhr in Neckartailfingen entgegengekommen. Es hat schon gedämmert, wir waren 6Leute und ihr 3 (wenn ihrs wart). hab deinen Post leider erst heut gelesen, sonst hätten wir uns zusammentun können.


 
Wenn das Neckartailfingen Neckartenzlingen war und es drei junge / schlanke Herren, etwas ausgelaugt waren, dann waren das wir.

p.s. noch eine kleine Anmerkung zu der gestrigen Tour:



WAS FÜR EINE GEILE Frühlingstour und das schon im Januar!!!


----------



## BikerRT (9. Januar 2011)

ja dann wart ihr das.

Ja das war gestern echt super. Aber man hatte auch je nach Gegend rießige Temperaturschwankungen. Aber alles in Allem ein super Saisonauftakt und das in der ersten Januarwoche.


----------



## britta-ox (10. Januar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> junge / schlanke Herren, etwas ausgelaugt waren, dann waren das wir.


klein und zierlich^^,  mit großem Hunger und Durst 

Liebe Tübis,

Wenn euch morgen abend das Fernsehprogramm nicht taugt unds euch zum radeln zu schmuddelig ist, seid ihr herzlich eingeladen, mit mir eine kleine Bikereise durch den Orient  zu machen.
Es gibt beim Transvelo in Tü, morgen 19.30 Uhr einen kleinen Bildervortrag über meine Bikereisen.
Veranstalter ist die Alpinsportschule Bergfühlung und transvelo tübingen, Eintritt frei, Dauer ca. 1- 1,5h. 
Danach ist noch Zeit zum plaudern...

Wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen, ich freu mich!

LG Britta


----------



## Yetibike (10. Januar 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> klein und zierlich^^, mit großem Hunger und Durst


 
Was ist dann da so LUSTIG

Ich hab doch nicht jung und hübsch geschrieben, wir wollen ja nu nicht übertreiben, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (10. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube, es war das Epitheton zierlich, das Belustigung ausgelöst hat.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Januar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wenn das Neckartailfingen Neckartenzlingen war und  drei jung gebliebene / vollschlanke Herren, von denen einer extrem ausgelaugt war, dann waren das wir.



Ich hab das mal eben berichtigt.


----------



## Yetibike (11. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal eben berichtigt.


 
Glaub mir den anderen beiden Jünglingen hats am Samstag auch vollkommen gereicht.


----------



## morkha (11. Januar 2011)

Mal ne kurze Frage. Ich will dieses Jahr wieder mit dem Mountainbiken anfangen. Sprich ich brauch ein neues Rad (Fully). Welche Händler in der Umgebung könnt Ihr denn empfehlen?


----------



## 4mate (11. Januar 2011)

.
http://www.insane-crime-scene.de/layouts/056/screens_de/big3.png


----------



## loretto6 (11. Januar 2011)

morkha schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage. Ich will dieses Jahr wieder mit dem Mountainbiken anfangen. Sprich ich brauch ein neues Rad (Fully). Welche Händler in der Umgebung könnt Ihr denn empfehlen?



Transvelo in RT und TÜ sind gut. 

Wenn´s ausgefallenere Marken wie Sunn oder Mondraker sein können, die Dämpferklinik in der Heinlenstraße in Tübingen. 

Wenn´s etwas weiter weg sein darf, mein Tipp: das Radhaus in Winterlingen auf der Alb: riesige Auswahl, sehr kompetente Beratzung und vor allem jetzt im Winter ein sensationeller Service und gute Preise!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morkha (11. Januar 2011)

Beim Transvelo war ich schon. 
Da ich von der Alb komme werde ich die Tage mal beim Radhaus vorbei schaun.

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Brinsen (11. Januar 2011)

fährt wer am Freitag in Tü?


----------



## loretto6 (12. Januar 2011)

Wenn nicht absolutes Gaggwetter ist, dann fahre ich.


----------



## KaiKaisen (12. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts diese WE bei den Reutlingern aus?


----------



## BikerRT (13. Januar 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wie siehts diese WE bei den Reutlingern aus?


Ich htte Interesse. Sonntag wre ganz gut bei mir.


----------



## Yetibike (13. Januar 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Wie siehts diese WE bei den Reutlingern aus?


 
Als aus dem "nicht" Reutlingerbereich sondern noch aus dem Ersatzesslingerbereich kommender, würd ich sagen :

Samstag wird wieder geiles Wetter, das muß man/frau ausnutzen


----------



## Brinsen (14. Januar 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wenn nicht absolutes Gaggwetter ist, dann fahre ich.



Es regnet... Wer würde fahren?


----------



## loretto6 (14. Januar 2011)

Das ist keine Regen - das ist frische Luft. Ich bin nachher am Start.


----------



## Brinsen (14. Januar 2011)

18 Uhr Touri info?


----------



## allerbeschde (14. Januar 2011)

wie siehts aus wer fährt morgen ? vorschlag morgen urach unsicher machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (14. Januar 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Regen - das ist frische Luft. Ich bin nachher am Start.


 
Bei mir kriegste die EINS für die absolut positive Einstellung

@[email protected] Samstag 13:30 Metzingen Bahnhof ?!

Gruß
oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Januar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Bei mir kriegste die EINS für die absolut positive Einstellung
> 
> @[email protected] Samstag 13:30 Metzingen Bahnhof ?!
> 
> ...



Bin dabei.
13 Uhr bei mir und dann zusammen nach Metzingen?


----------



## allerbeschde (14. Januar 2011)

super männer dann bis morgen in alter frische.13.30 bahnhof


----------



## Yetibike (14. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> 13 Uhr bei mir und dann zusammen nach Metzingen?


----------



## BikerRT (15. Januar 2011)

Wer geht morgen Biken? Kai und ich starten auf jeden fall was, aber für Langschläfer. Wir werden nach 12 Uhr starten.

Tour, Treffpunkt und Dauer der Tour steht auch noch nicht.


----------



## BikerRT (15. Januar 2011)

Sonntag 16.1.2011 start um 12:30 Uhr am Hardy´s Bikeshop. 

Tour wahrscheinlich über Pfullingen, Nebelhöhle, Lichtenstein, alte Steige, Burgenweg,......

können aber auch gerne was anderes fahren.


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Januar 2011)

Hi Jan,

eigentlich hätt´ ich schon Lust mitzufahren, aber nach `ner ca. dreistündigen Straßentour mit 34CrMo4 heute Nachmittag und ein paar Saunadurchgängen heute Abend bin ich morgen wahrscheinlich zu müde. Außerdem sollte ich noch ein paar Dinge erledigen. Aber mal schauen...

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (18. Januar 2011)

Heute jemand Lust auf night ride? Soll ja heute das letzte mal für die nächste Zeit schön sein. Würde eine Tour um Unterjesingen machen. Möglichst auf vielen Trails.


Treffpunkt wäre Bahnhof Pfäffingen. Ich würde so ab 18:30 losfahren. Zur not könnte ich auch einner meiner beiden DX Lampen leihen für die Fahrt. Fahrzeit wird so 1:30-2h sein.

Bitte kurz hier oder per PM melden. Weil wenn kein Interesse hier bekundet wird, werde ich nicht am Bahnhof warten.

Würde mich freuen, wenn sich so kurzfristig noch wer finden würde.


----------



## beetle (19. Januar 2011)

Hat dann gestern natürlich auf dem ersten Trail angefangen mit Schneeregen. Brrrr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (21. Januar 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

ist am Wochenende schon etwas geplant ? Hätte mal wieder Lust mit euch zum biken


----------



## loretto6 (21. Januar 2011)

Jemand heute Abend mit dabei - 18:15 Tourist-Info Tübingen an der Neckarbrücke


----------



## ricko (21. Januar 2011)

wenn es mir zeitlich reicht, bin ich vielleicht dabei.

Gruß
ricko


----------



## Yetibike (22. Januar 2011)

Ich fahr heute ne Runde von Neckartenzlingen über Nt, Bürgersee, Kirchheim dann evlt. Dettingen und wieder zurück.

Wird um 13.45 in Ntzl starten

Wenn einer Interesse hat ich schau bis 13 Uhr nochmal hier rein.

Gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Januar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich fahr heute ne Runde von Neckartenzlingen über Nt, Bürgersee, Kirchheim dann evlt. Dettingen und wieder zurück.
> 
> Wird um 13.45 in Ntzl starten
> 
> ...



Bin leider heute nachmittag anderweitig verplant,sonst würde mir die Runde (höhenmetermäßig) sehr entgegen kommen


----------



## allerbeschde (22. Januar 2011)

hey oli bin dabei wo in Ntzl treffen wir uns vorschlag aral 13.45 gruß michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (22. Januar 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> hey oli bin dabei wo in Ntzl treffen wir uns vorschlag aral 13.45 gruß michel


----------



## Yetibike (22. Januar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


>


 

HEIßT ABER FÜR DICH CHRISUU 13.30 !!!!!!


----------



## chrisuu (23. Januar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> HEIßT ABER FÜR DICH CHRISUU 13.30 !!!!!!



scho recht! 
hat ja super gepasst - bin auch schon wieder aufgetaut


----------



## Yetibike (24. Januar 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> scho recht!
> hat ja super gepasst - bin auch schon wieder aufgetaut


 
wie bist am Samstag kalt geworden? Hatte doch das Gefühl das jeden warm genug war


----------



## Bube (24. Januar 2011)

Meine ich das nur, oder ist hier ein meschugger drauf?:




Oder hier:




Bilder sind zu dem Bericht der neuen Magura-Bremse:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/01/24/maguras-mt8-vorabtester-wochenende/



Edit sagt: Person anhand Großaufnahme im Video identifiziert.


----------



## aka (24. Januar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Meine ich das nur, oder ist hier ein meschugger drauf?


S. Spitz konnte nicht da ist er eben kurzfristig eingesprungen damit die nicht so alleine fahren muessen.
Aber ehrlich gesagt halte ich das fuer ein Fake - seit wann faehrt man MItte Januar auf der Alb kurz / kurz?


----------



## Yetibike (24. Januar 2011)

aka schrieb:


> S. Spitz konnte nicht da ist er eben kurzfristig eingesprungen damit die nicht so alleine fahren muessen.
> Aber ehrlich gesagt halte ich das fuer ein Fake - seit wann faehrt man MItte Januar auf der Alb kurz / kurz?


 

Mit der Bremse wird dir halt warm..................


----------



## loretto6 (24. Januar 2011)

Auf den glitschigen Trails konnte es einem schon warm werden.


----------



## Beorn (24. Januar 2011)

Im Video sind sie auch immer wieder kurzärmlig zu sehn. Da hatte der Photograph wohl ein Wörtchen bei der Kleiderwahl mitzureden.


----------



## loretto6 (25. Januar 2011)

Das war dem Fotografen völlig egal - denen war warm. Sind nicht alles so Warmduscher wie ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (25. Januar 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Das war dem Fotografen völlig egal - denen war warm. Sind nicht alles so Warmduscher wie ich!


 
naja lieber warm Duschen als am nächsten Tag auf der Nase liegen (und das nicht beim biken)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Januar 2011)

Wer hat Samstag Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## allerbeschde (27. Januar 2011)

Na logisch Oli fahr mer am Samstig a Ronde schau mer mal wann u wo !


----------



## Beorn (27. Januar 2011)

Samstag wäre ich evtl dabei. Welche Ecke? Was Richtung Tü?


----------



## loretto6 (27. Januar 2011)

Bin ab Morgen das WE über fort, also auch morgen Abend leider nicht am Start.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Januar 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Samstag wäre ich evtl dabei. Welche Ecke? Was Richtung Tü?



Ich dachte eher an die Uracher Alb mit Start in Metzingen(ist von TÜ aus prima per Zug zu erreichen)




@Micha:
14 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof?
Bei der Kälte muß es ja keine Riesenrunde werden.


----------



## Beorn (27. Januar 2011)

Metzingen is gut. Da schau ich mal, dass ich bis dahin wieder fit bin.


----------



## OnkelZed (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo Oli,

hätte auch mal wieder Lust, mit Dir eine Runde zu drehen!!! 
Muß nur um 1700 wieder bei der Chefin sein...
Wann würdest Du den in N'tenzlingen starten? Würde mich dort dann anschließen. Treffpunkt für Ortsunkundige?


Greetz
Edgar


----------



## Bube (28. Januar 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Bin ab Morgen das WE über fort, also auch morgen Abend leider nicht am Start.



So, dann lesen wir davon wieder in der Zeitung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (28. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an die Uracher Alb mit Start in Metzingen(ist von TÜ aus prima per Zug zu erreichen)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Servus, ich muß leider passen, hab´n dickes Knie (verdreht) und fall die nächsten Tag komplett aus.
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß

Gruß oli


----------



## Yetibike (28. Januar 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> So, dann lesen wir davon wieder in der Zeitung...


 

na hoffentlich nicht zu weit hinten


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Januar 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> hätte auch mal wieder Lust, mit Dir eine Runde zu drehen!!!
> Muß nur um 1700 wieder bei der Chefin sein...
> ...



13.30 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle beim Schulgelände(für komplett Unkundige:Richtung Bempflingen, am Ortsausgang rechte Seite)

bis morgen,
Oli


----------



## allerbeschde (28. Januar 2011)

oli bin dann 14 uhr in metzingen bahnhof gruß michl


----------



## OnkelZed (28. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 13.30 Uhr an der Bushaltestelle beim Schulgelände(für komplett Unkundige:Richtung Bempflingen, am Ortsausgang rechte Seite)
> 
> bis morgen,
> Oli



Hallo Oli,

bist Du sicher, dass ich da um 17:00 von der Alb wieder in Grötzingen zurück sein kann?  Kommt mir etwas knapp vor... Von 'Tenzlingen muß ich bestimmt nochmal knapp 25min bis heim radeln.
Habe halt noch einen straffen Nachtermin.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Januar 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> bist Du sicher, dass ich da um 17:00 von der Alb wieder in Grötzingen zurück sein kann?  Kommt mir etwas knapp vor... Von 'Tenzlingen muß ich bestimmt nochmal knapp 25min bis heim radeln.
> Habe halt noch einen straffen Nachtermin.



Für ein mal Alb sollte es gut reichen.
Falls die anderen länger fahren wollen,können wir uns trennen und ich würde dich zurück begleiten.

Bis später,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Oli,

ok, bin dann dabei. 
Die Bushaltestelle ist dann in der Metzinger Str., oder?
Bis 13:30.


Edgar


----------



## chrisuu (29. Januar 2011)

Ich bin zu 95% auch dabei!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Januar 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> ok, bin dann dabei.
> Die Bushaltestelle ist dann in der Metzinger Str., oder?
> ...



Jupp


----------



## Yetibike (29. Januar 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Ich bin zu 95% auch dabei!


 
Dann scheucht ihn nur nicht so wenn er nur 95% dabei hat

Die Restlichen 5% heißen dann, er kommt 10 min zu spät


----------



## chrisuu (29. Januar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Dann scheucht ihn nur nicht so wenn er nur 95% dabei hat
> 
> Die Restlichen 5% heißen dann, er kommt 10 min zu spät



Schlauberger 

1. war ich mit 120% dabei und
2. nur 5 min zu spät - hab die beiden aber vor Metzingen eingeholt 

War wieder eine schöne Ausfahrt (bzw. Spaziergang - für manche  )!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Januar 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Schlauberger
> 
> 1. war ich mit 120% dabei und
> 2. nur 5 min zu spät - hab die beiden aber vor Metzingen eingeholt
> ...



Nix Spaziergang! Ich weiß jetzt ungefähr,wie sich der Messner Reinhold am K2 gefühlt haben muss.


----------



## Yetibike (30. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Nix Spaziergang! Ich weiß jetzt ungefähr,wie sich der Messner Reinhold am K2 gefühlt haben muss.


 

Na Du kannst wenigstens laufen

@OnkelZed, kannst Dich ruhig wieder mal blicken lassen, in Ntzl oder in GB

Gruß oli


----------



## beetle (30. Januar 2011)

Geht heute wer im Schönbuch fahren?


----------



## Eisenfahrer (30. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Nix Spaziergang! Ich weiß jetzt ungefähr,wie sich der Messner Reinhold am K2 gefühlt haben muss.



Ich hab's Dir ja gesagt: falsches Spochtgerät!

Und wenn Ihr mir nochmal den Schnee aus der Singletrail-Bobspur bremst, gibt's Ärger! 

Bis demnäxt mal!
Reiner


----------



## chrisuu (30. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Nix Spaziergang! Ich weiß jetzt ungefähr,wie sich der Messner Reinhold am K2 gefühlt haben muss.



Jetzt kannst Du Dich zumindest Erstbeklimmer mit Mountainbike des "Mount Horse-Rock" über die fiese und heimtückische Nord-Ost-Passage nennen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Januar 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Jetzt kannst Du Dich zumindest Erstbeklimmer mit Mountainbike des "Mount Horse-Rock" über die fiese und heimtückische Nord-Ost-Passage nennen!!



Recht hast du!!


----------



## OnkelZed (30. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir ein fettes Dankeschee für die winterliche Runde gestern! 

@chrisuu: Schön, dass Du mich auch noch die 18% bei 'Tailfingen hochgezogen hast und fürs flotte Guiden in die heimischen Gefilde.
War um 17:04 nach 829 hm und 56,5 km vor der Haustür. Perfekt!

@Yetibike: Sicher werde ich mich wieder bei Euch anschließen. Den Weg nach 'Tenzlingen habe ich jetzt zumindest schon mal vernünftig drin. Müßt dann dann halt häufiger aufm Trail auf mich warten.
GB=Grafenberg? Hab mir fest vorgenommen, dieses Jahr da öfters mal dienstags wieder aufzutauchen... Mal schauen, ob ichs einhalten kann. Hab mitbekommen, dass das Leistungsniveau im letzten Jahr ziemlich angezogen hat. 


Froher Schaffensanfang
Edgar

P.S.: War ich heute faul... So kalt heute.


----------



## OnkelZed (30. Januar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Nix Spaziergang! Ich weiß jetzt ungefähr,wie sich der Messner Reinhold am K2 gefühlt haben muss.



Der Bart passt ja schon mal fast. 
Hatte schon was Episches, als Du auf dem Roßfeld am Horizont die Erstbegehung im Schnee gen Süden beschritten hast!


----------



## beetle (31. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es denn hier in der Gemeinschaft mit Nightrides aus? Ich mach das momentan recht oft. Bringt mal total Laune. Ist hier vielleicht noch wer bei Dunkelheit unterwegs? Wenn ich mich recht erinner, war da letzten Frühling mal was.


----------



## alböhi (2. Februar 2011)

alböhi live im radio bei wüste welle tübingen: hier der podcast


----------



## loretto6 (2. Februar 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn hier in der Gemeinschaft mit Nightrides aus? Ich mach das momentan recht oft. Bringt mal total Laune. Ist hier vielleicht noch wer bei Dunkelheit unterwegs? Wenn ich mich recht erinner, war da letzten Frühling mal was.


In der Regel Freitag Abend ab 18:15, Treffpunkt Touri-Info an der Neckarbrücke. Sonst nach Vereinbarung.


----------



## gtbiker (3. Februar 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> alböhi live im radio bei wüste welle tübingen: hier der podcast




M: "Und was macht ihr dann?"
A: "[kurze Nachdenkpause] Schieben!"
gut gelöst!


----------



## beetle (3. Februar 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> In der Regel Freitag Abend ab 18:15, Treffpunkt Touri-Info an der Neckarbrücke. Sonst nach Vereinbarung.



Ah, cool. Da würde ich mich mal anhängen. Diesen Freitag klappt nicht, da mein Bike in der Werkstatt ist und mein Händler gerade mit meinen beiden Lampen spielen geht. Ich hoffe aber die Woche drauf.

Wo fahrt ihr denn so grob entlang?


Edith sagt, dass es an an dem Freitag nicht geht. Habs mir mal für den 18. in den Kalender eingetragen. Dann sehen wir mal weiter.


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. Februar 2011)

Hey,

hat jemand lust morgen oder am Sonntag fahren zu gehen?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (4. Februar 2011)

morgen wäre ich dabei hätte gedacht entweder richtung urach hülben oder neuffen uhrzeit bin ich flexibel gruß michel


----------



## Yetibike (4. Februar 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> morgen wäre ich dabei hätte gedacht entweder richtung urach hülben oder neuffen uhrzeit bin ich flexibel gruß michel


 

Servus, wär auch für eine Tour am Samstag dabei, denke das wäre so gegen 13:30 Uhr ab NTZL
Richtung; egal; wenns geht nicht Schneeschieben da ich zu Fuß noch nicht belastbar bin

Gruß oli


----------



## allerbeschde (4. Februar 2011)

hey oli soll mer 13.30 aral NTZL mache mir können ja dann richtung tiefenbachtal fahre oder au wo andersch no haupt sach fort ?
Gruß michel


----------



## brr... (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Nach langem Schweigen melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort:

Wie steht's morgen bzw. Sonntag bei den TÜlern?

Sonntag bin ich ganz flexibel, für morgen dachte ich an 'ne kleine, feine Tour gegen 15.00!?

Na, na? Will wer?


----------



## Yetibike (4. Februar 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> hey oli soll mer 13.30 aral NTZL mache mir können ja dann richtung tiefenbachtal fahre oder au wo andersch no haupt sach fort ?
> Gruß michel


 

Schmirwurscht ellwoi gleich. könn ma scho, d´Christoph kemmt bschtimmt au.

Aber Micha LANGSAM


ich weiß Geschwindigkeit wie immer, bin ja sonst auch nicht schnell unterwegs

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. Februar 2011)

Dann mach mer Treffpunkt um 13.30 NTZL.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (4. Februar 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Dann mach mer Treffpunkt um 13.30 NTZL.
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 

Hat jemand Lust da am Samstag an den Fernsehturm zu fahren? Da solls ja au wat zu fahren geben.........
Wenn ich mich nicht irr hab ich ne Tour dort noch irgendwo rum liegen.


----------



## brr... (4. Februar 2011)

Falls jemand bei mir - ab TÜ - mit möchte:

*Ich sammel um 15.00 am Haagtor auf. Tour wird 2-2.5h.*


----------



## Yetibike (5. Februar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust da am Samstag an den Fernsehturm zu fahren? Da solls ja au wat zu fahren geben.........
> Wenn ich mich nicht irr hab ich ne Tour dort noch irgendwo rum liegen.


 
Fernsehturm is nich. Ich find die Tour nicht  und zum erstellen hab ich jetzt grad kei Zeit. Andersmal. Heut gehts auf bekannten Wegen eben nauf. Oder einer denkt sich ne Tour aus.

Bis nachher

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (5. Februar 2011)

Die Trails um den Fernsehturm herum sind recht feucht/matschig,des wär wieder ne Schlammschlacht wie im Dezember geworden.

Dann bis nachher.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## chrisuu (5. Februar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Schmirwurscht ellwoi gleich. könn ma scho, d´Christoph kemmt bschtimmt au.
> 
> Aber Micha LANGSAM
> 
> ...










  freile bin i au dabei! auch wenn der Schnitt diesmal unter 17 km/h liegt


----------



## alböhi (5. Februar 2011)

habt´s heut abend schon was vor?


----------



## alböhi (5. Februar 2011)

veranstaltungstipp für heute abend um 20 uhr
im alten kino löwen in tü  stadtmitte







mein freund andre´ schuhmacher ( poletopole.de ) wird uns mit seiner live multivisionsshow forttragen in fremde kulturen und landschaften.

als veranstalter sitz ich an der abendkasse und freu mich über jeden bikenden bekannten. natürlich gibt´s für euch und eure begleitung rabatt auf den eintrittspreis 

lg andreas


----------



## Yetibike (5. Februar 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Die Trails um den Fernsehturm herum sind recht feucht/matschig,des wär wieder ne Schlammschlacht wie im Dezember geworden.
> 
> Dann bis nachher.
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 
Hab jetzt ne kleine Tour ins Mühlental erstellt. Aber sauber werden wir da nicht heim kommen


----------



## allerbeschde (5. Februar 2011)

Wer will scho sauber heimkommme
Gruß vom michel bis nochher schnitt 16,9 Km/h


----------



## Yetibike (5. Februar 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Wer will scho sauber heimkommme
> Gruß vom michel bis nochher schnitt 16,9 Km/h


 1,69 Du mußt Dein Komma richtig setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (5. Februar 2011)

brr... schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Nach langem Schweigen melde ich mich auch mal wieder zu Wort:
> 
> ...



Ic h wuerde morgen gerne fahren, am liebsten im Hellen.


----------



## brr... (5. Februar 2011)

> Ich wuerde morgen gerne fahren, am liebsten im Hellen.



...das freut mich sehr, loretto! 

Könntest du auch schon relativ früh? Bin um halb 1 bei 'ner Freundin (hat Geburtstag) zum Essen eingeladen!?

Wär das bei dir machbar? Müssten dann halt schon so gegen 9, halb 10 los?  

Liebe Grüße,
brr...


----------



## loretto6 (5. Februar 2011)

9:30 an der Neckarbrücke und dann irgendwo in der Sonne fahren - ist das ok?


----------



## brr... (5. Februar 2011)

> 9:30 an der Neckarbrücke und dann irgendwo in der Sonne fahren - ist das ok?



Super, freu mich. Bis morgen!!!


----------



## allerbeschde (6. Februar 2011)

Hey Oli ich sag nur gemütliche Runde 
61Km und 1060 Höhenmeter
War ne super Runde trotz zerstreutem Navi
freu mich schon aufs nächste mal 
Gruß Michel


----------



## chrisuu (6. Februar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> 1,69 Du mußt Dein Komma richtig setzen



Nach der ersten Stunde war unser Schnitt nicht viel besser als 1,69 !!  
Von sauber und pünktlich heimkommen waren wir auch ziemlich weit entfernt - aber es hat wirklich "sau"-mäßig Spaß gmacht.

@ Michel: weiß´gar nicht was Du hast - a bissel zickzack fahren im Schönbuch ghört scho dazu, wir hatten zu jeder Zeit alles im Griff (trotz Navi!) 

@ Tobi: biste noch gut heimgekommen? Respektable Leistung!


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. Februar 2011)

Hey, 

hab mich in Bempflingen am Adler abholen lassen, nach dem ich nicht mehr wie 10 km/h auf der geraden gebracht habe.
War ne gute/interessante Runde.
Mir gehts inzwischen wieder wunderbar.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (6. Februar 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Oli ich sag nur gemütliche Runde
> 61Km und 1060 Höhenmeter
> War ne super Runde trotz zerstreutem Navi
> freu mich schon aufs nächste mal
> Gruß Michel


 

 Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt???!!! War doch ne lockere Runde  Nur das einkehren müssen wir irgendwie noch dranhängen


----------



## Brinsen (10. Februar 2011)

Ist wer morgen Abend in Tü unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo, wer hat schon Erfahrung mit "Dämpferklinik" in Tübingen. Richtet der auch Fox-Gabeln, oder schickt der die auch nur ein? Habe mit meiner Talas ein wenig Probleme, sie ist mir bei meiner letzten Tour abgesackt und habe heute mal neue Luft reingemacht, aber die Gabel geht sehr schwer. Evtl. ist sie innen verdreckt oder so, kein Plan was da los ist. Werde morgen mal den Druck wieder testen, ob sie Druck verliert.


----------



## Beorn (10. Februar 2011)

Steffen macht das selber. Für Totems hätte er auch Dichtungsringe frisch gekriegt, aber Fox besorgt er dann nach Bedarf.

Ich kann ihn empfehlen. Kannst ja am Samstag zur Schraubertour hingehn und in dir anschaun!


----------



## Theron (10. Februar 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Hallo, wer hat schon Erfahrung mit "Dämpferklinik" in Tübingen. Richtet der auch Fox-Gabeln, oder schickt der die auch nur ein? Habe mit meiner Talas ein wenig Probleme, sie ist mir bei meiner letzten Tour abgesackt und habe heute mal neue Luft reingemacht, aber die Gabel geht sehr schwer. Evtl. ist sie innen verdreckt oder so, kein Plan was da los ist. Werde morgen mal den Druck wieder testen, ob sie Druck verliert.


Also ich würde, mal abgesehen vom Preiss, die mit fehlerbericht zu Toxo schicken. Die hast du nach zwei Tagen wieder, und alles ist gut! 

Nur mal so...


----------



## loretto6 (11. Februar 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Ist wer morgen Abend in Tü unterwegs?



Tut mir leid, bin wg. Verletzung derzeit außer Gefecht.


----------



## allerbeschde (11. Februar 2011)

Hey Jungs was geht morgen ich würd morgen ne 
 runde drehen
entweder richtung tiefenbachtal und neuffen oder dettingen bad urach etc.uhrzeit bin ich flexibel und treffpunkt auch 
gruß michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (11. Februar 2011)

Hey,

@allerbeschde, chrisuu und Yetibike
wer hat sich schon dazu überwinden können seinen Alu-, Carbonesel zu putzen?
Meiner sieht größtenteils immer noch so aus wie letzte Woche.

Am Samstag Mittag hab ich keine Zeit, wir könnten doch mal ein Nightride machen oder nicht?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (12. Februar 2011)

Na klar Nightride ist auch okay
Gruß michel
PS Fahrrad isch sauber


----------



## chrisuu (12. Februar 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> @allerbeschde, chrisuu und Yetibike
> wer hat sich schon dazu überwinden können seinen Alu-, Carbonesel zu putzen?
> ...




Mein Carbon-Esel war noch vor mir sauber! Is a Saugschäft, wenn der Dreck erstmal festgetrocknet ist - viel Spaß beim Putzen 
Nightride prinzipiell ist auch mal o.k. - nur nicht heute Abend!


----------



## chrisuu (12. Februar 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Jungs was geht morgen ich würd morgen ne
> runde drehen
> entweder richtung tiefenbachtal und neuffen oder dettingen bad urach etc.uhrzeit bin ich flexibel und treffpunkt auch
> gruß michel




bin dabei - wann und wo?    Vorschlag 14:00 Metzingen
bin heute aber was die Rückkehr betrifft nicht ganz so flexibel wie letzsch Woch! spätestens 17:30 sollte ich zu Hause sein, sonst .....


----------



## allerbeschde (12. Februar 2011)

14 uhr metzingen bahnhof 
freu mich bis nachher
gruß michel


----------



## Yetibike (12. Februar 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> @allerbeschde, chrisuu und Yetibike
> wer hat sich schon dazu überwinden können seinen Alu-, Carbonesel zu putzen?
> ...


 
Den Dreck mußt jetzt aber bergmänisch abbauen


----------



## BikerRT (15. Februar 2011)

Gibts eigentlich in Metzingen oder Riederich nen Pumptrack oder sowas? Meine, dass ich neulich mal was davon gehört habe. kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Yetibike (15. Februar 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich in Metzingen oder Riederich nen Pumptrack oder sowas? Meine, dass ich neulich mal was davon gehört habe. kann mich aber auch täuschen.


 
Wenn Du vom Metzinger Aldi aus Richtung Grafenberg ca 500m fährst ist so ein Pumpdtrack auf der linken Seite.

Zumindest wenn Du das meinst was ich gegoogle hab.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Februar 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wenn Du vom Metzinger Aldi aus Richtung Grafenberg ca 500m fährst ist so ein Pumpdtrack auf der *linken Seite.
> *
> Zumindest wenn Du das meinst was ich gegoogle hab.




Oder meinst du das andere links  ?


----------



## Yetibike (15. Februar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Oder meinst du das andere links  ?


 
äh ja das andere linksrechts halt


----------



## beetle (16. Februar 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> In der Regel Freitag Abend ab 18:15, Treffpunkt Touri-Info an der Neckarbrücke. Sonst nach Vereinbarung.



Jetzt ist es ja schon bald wieder Freitag. Ich lade dann schonmal meine Lampen auf. Trifft denn die Regel auf auf kommenden Freitag zu?


Grüße
Rene


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (16. Februar 2011)

Die Regel trifft zu. Allerdings bin ich noch etwas eingeschränkt und muss mit sehr kalkuliertem Risiko fahren. Aber die meisten Trails hier in der Ecke sind ja berechenbar.


----------



## beetle (17. Februar 2011)

Wo willst du denn ein etwa entlang? Ich muss später dann wieder nach Pfäffingen heim. Schönbuch, Spitzberg, etc. ist aber kein Problem. 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch mein Bike wieder bekommen. Gestern vor meinem Schrauber seinem Laden gestanden, um es abzuholen, da hat der doch Mittwochs nachmittags zu. Ich bin sehr auf Entzug im moment.


----------



## loretto6 (17. Februar 2011)

Spitzberg ist ganz gut zu fahren derzeit. Vielleicht noch rüber nach Roseck und hinten runter nach Tübingen - das könnte ganz nett werden.


----------



## beetle (17. Februar 2011)

Klingt gut. Ich kenne noch ein tollen Trail am Pfaffenberg, wenn wir eh in der Gegend sind, liegt das ja auf dem Weg.


----------



## Brinsen (18. Februar 2011)

Also trifft man sich 18:15 an der Brücke? Wätre heut auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## loretto6 (18. Februar 2011)

Dann bis nachher!


----------



## Karl Laschnikow (18. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute!

Dämpferklinik Enduro Ausfahrt! Treffpunkt Morgen, Samstag, 14.30 Uhr in der Dämpferklinik (Heinlenstraße 16 a, Tübingen)


----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2011)

Ist ja wieder Freitag. Habe aber spontan keine Lust bei dem Wetter. 

Bin letztem Sonntag auf dem HW13 von Herrenberg in richtung Tübingen gefahren. Da ist ein Stück komplett gesperrt. Hat jemand eine Idee wieso? Müsste das Stück sein, wo es steil runter geht.


----------



## Mister Niceguy (25. Februar 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Ist ja wieder Freitag. Habe aber spontan keine Lust bei dem Wetter. <img src="/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" smilieid="2" class="inlineimg" /><br />
> <br />
> Bin letztem Sonntag auf dem HW13 von Herrenberg in richtung Tübingen gefahren. Da ist ein Stück komplett gesperrt. Hat jemand eine Idee wieso? Müsste das Stück sein, wo es steil runter geht.


<br />
Meinst du die stelle mit dem massiven stahlseil und den baumstümpfen davor? Muß wohl privat sein. Zur Steilabfahrt kommt man aber trotzdem hin. Zumindest letzten oktober wars noch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (25. Februar 2011)

HW5 meine ich. Sorry. Mir ist eben nicht mehr die richtige Primzahl eingefallen. 

Da stehen so zusammengenagelte Absperrungen auf dem Weg.


----------



## Mister Niceguy (25. Februar 2011)

Dann ist es wohl ne andere stelle. Der Weg dort ist doch gar nicht in schlechtem zustand. Erst im weiteren verlauf haben die forstknechte eine matschsuhle geschaffen.


----------



## Klabauterman (26. Februar 2011)

Sonne scheint.... Mag wer fahren?


----------



## chrisuu (26. Februar 2011)

Oli und ich fahren ab NTZ 14:00, Metzingen Bhf 14:30 eine "gemäßigte" Runde.
Oli & Michel, seid Ihr dabei? 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## allerbeschde (26. Februar 2011)

okay bin dabei 14 uhr aral Ntzl bis nochher
Gruß Michel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Februar 2011)

Ich muß schon wieder passen,hab heute noch ein Spiel.

Mann,meine KM-Leistung lässt dieses Jahr noch sehr zu wünschen übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (26. Februar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ...hab heute noch ein Spiel...



Ich wußt´ gar nicht, daß Du noch `ne andere Sportart ausübst. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (27. Februar 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich wußt´ gar nicht, daß Du noch `ne andere Sportart ausübst.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Sieht man mir das nicht an ?

Ich spiele seit gut einem halben Jahr wieder Tischtennis.
Hab als Schüler recht erfolgreich gespielt.Was davon nach ca. 26-jähriger Pause noch übrig ist,reicht immerhin für die 7.Herrenmannschaft (von 7 ) hier im Ort.

Mein unförmiger Körper ignoriert allerdings auch diese sportliche Betätigung äusserst erfolgreich.

Gruß,Oli

ps: von euch liest man in letzter Zeit auch net viel: Winterpause?


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Februar 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Sieht man mir das nicht an ?
> 
> 
> 
> ps: von euch liest man in letzter Zeit auch net viel: Winterpause?




...nee, wir kämpfen die 4. Woche mit Herr Erkältung und seinen Begleitern ...

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## britta-ox (28. Februar 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> ...nee, wir kämpfen die 4. Woche mit Herr Erkältung und seinen Begleitern ...
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Doro


Hi Doro & Mark,

Ich wünsch euch gute Besserung! 
Sind ja üble Viren, die bei euch da grad kreisen, Frederick hat auch schon seit 6 Wochen einen hartnäckigen Husten.



Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Winterpause?


Ja, Winter...Pause


----------



## loretto6 (3. März 2011)

Wetter super, Trails trocken, ich halbwegs fit - irgendjemand morgen 18:15 mit dabei?


----------



## BikerRT (3. März 2011)

Meine Gabel ist noch in der Klinik. hab schon Entzugserscheinungen, bei dem geilen Wetter.


----------



## beetle (4. März 2011)

Ich war die letzten Tage schon jeden abend unterwegs. Muss mal heute abend gucken, wie viel Lust ich habe. Wo magst du denn entlang?


----------



## Beorn (4. März 2011)

Morgen 14:30 in der Heinlenstr 16a startet wieder die Endurorunde (fahren halt) der Dämpferklinik!


----------



## loretto6 (4. März 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich war die letzten Tage schon jeden abend unterwegs. Muss mal heute abend gucken, wie viel Lust ich habe. Wo magst du denn entlang?



Entweder HW 5 oder Tübinger Runde: Sand, Bebenhausen, Pfrondorf


----------



## beetle (4. März 2011)

Ich würde mal passen. Vielleicht schwinge ich mich nachher nochmal aufs rad allein. Wird mir zeitlich zu knapp und meine Akkus sind auch nicht wirklich voll geladen. Daher eher nur eine kleine Runde. Nächste Woche wieder.

Mal so allgemein in dir Runde: was geht am Sonntag? HW5? Alb?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (4. März 2011)

Hey Jungs wie siehts morgen ?
Vorschlag NTZL richtung teck ! uhrzeit !13.30 oder 14.00
So oli und christoph jetzt dürfed ihr au ebes sage
Gruß Michel


----------



## Yetibike (5. März 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Jungs wie siehts morgen ?
> Vorschlag NTZL richtung teck ! uhrzeit !13.30 oder 14.00
> So oli und christoph jetzt dürfed ihr au ebes sage
> Gruß Michel[/quot]
> ...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. März 2011)

Was soll ich da noch sagen...
Ich hab seit gestern übelste Halsschmerzen.Zusammen mit meinem Trainingsrückstand(der ja dann nicht kleiner wird) wird das heute wieder nix bei mir.
Bei dem Wetter

Viel Spaß euch!!

Oli


----------



## chrisuu (5. März 2011)

Servus 

Oli hat leider Recht - ich bin heute am Renovieren und am geschwollenen Knöchel schonen. 
Nächsten Samstag hoffentlich in alter Frische - Euch viel Spaß heute 

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (5. März 2011)

Hallo Michel,

wann kommst jetzt 13:30 Uhr an der Aral?


----------



## beetle (5. März 2011)

Könnte mich eher für HW5 oder Bad Urach begeistern. Jemand auch?


----------



## mtbjahn (5. März 2011)

Beorn schrieb:


> Morgen 14:30 in der Heinlenstr 16a startet wieder die Endurorunde (fahren halt) der Dämpferklinik!



Dank des Tips von Beorn war ich heute auch am Start und ich war nicht der einzige aus diesem Thread, denn loretto6 war auch dabei.
Leider konnt´ ich nur ein halbwegs vernünftiges Foto machen, aber vielleicht werden´s beim nächsten mal mehr und bessere Bilder.





Es hat jedenfalls sehr viel Spaß gemacht und ich empfehl´ jedem, der gerne anspruchsvollere Trails fährt, mal mitzufahren. Allerdings sollte man `ne Brille und idealerweise `ne kleine Astschere oder Minisäge dabeihaben.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (6. März 2011)

Wo ging es denn entlang?


----------



## Yetibike (6. März 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Oli hat leider Recht - ich bin heute am Renovieren und am geschwollenen Knöchel schonen.
> Nächsten Samstag hoffentlich in alter Frische - Euch viel Spaß heute
> ...


 
Morgen Chistoph, sei froh hast wirklich gestern nix verpaßt...
1100hm und nur 60km mit ein paar richtig schlechten Trails


Reicht das um Dich nach dem gestrigen Spiel wieder aufzubauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (6. März 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Wo ging es denn entlang?



Das kann Dir loretto6 oder unser Guide bestimmt besser beantworten.

Vielleicht hat hier jemand Interesse, aktiv oder passiv an dieser Veranstaltung teilzunehmen:
http://freiburgcollective.com/

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Beorn (7. März 2011)

Ich werd auch wieder dabei sein, wenn ich wieder in Tü bin. Bin derzeit familiär bedingt ne Weile weg vom Fenster. Ich wäre dann auch wieder der Typ mit Klappsäge und Haumesser im Rucksack


----------



## KaiKaisen (9. März 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat hier jemand Interesse, aktiv oder passiv an dieser Veranstaltung teilzunehmen:
> http://freiburgcollective.com/
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Mist am 7ten hab ich leider keine Zeit. Sonst hört sich das interessant an.
Gehst du hin?


----------



## mtbjahn (9. März 2011)

Vielleicht, mal schauen.

Kennt Ihr dieses Video schon?
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fohPU3pDpFU"]YouTube        - Chris Akrigg - A Hill in Spain[/nomedia]

Für meinen Geschmack das beste MTB-Video, daß ich bisher gesehen hab´.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (11. März 2011)

Jemand am Sonntag lust auf eine kleine Runde auf der Alb?


http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/alb-traum.html

GPS ist vorhanden. Fit bin ich auch noch nicht so wirklich, wird also eher was gemüdlicheres.  Auto habe ich auch, aber mehr als 2 Bikes passen nicht. Und das wird schon eng. Also wer mag mit?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. März 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Jemand am Sonntag lust auf eine kleine Runde auf der Alb?
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/alb-traum.html
> ...



Ich glaub wir haben unterschiedliche Vorstellungen von "kleinen" Runden!
Wenn ich wieder einigermaßen fit bin,mach ich bei sowas gern mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (11. März 2011)

Lässt sich ja auch abkürzen. Und sobald man mal oben ist, rollt es doch fast von allein.  Muss selbst mal schauen wie fitt ich sonntags bin. Und so gut steht es mit meiner Fittness im Moment nicht, also keine Angst.


----------



## beetle (11. März 2011)

Eben ein wenig unterwegs gewesen. Irgend ein intellektuell minderbemittelter Mensch hat an der Unterjesinger Kante Äste auf den Weg gelegt. Außerdem die kleine Rampe über den Baumstamm zerstört. Ich frag mich halt echt wie bescheuert man sein muss, dicke Äste abzuweisen und die auf den Weg zu legen. Vor allem war diese Person so dumm, das die nicht blickt, dass man da problemlos drüber fahren kann. Jetzt erzähl mir mal wer was das man mit dem MTB den Wald kaputt machen würde. Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## DocB (12. März 2011)

An dieser Stelle ist das ein immer wiederkehrendes Spiel, der von Dir geschilderte Mensch macht das schon seit ich dort fahre, also 2 Jahre oder so. Habe Ihn aber noch nie gesehen - ein Gespräch würde aber auch nichts bringen, schätze ich. So lange kein Draht gespannt wird o.Ä. kann ich das mit einem  abtun.


----------



## Yetibike (12. März 2011)

DocB schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ist das ein immer wiederkehrendes Spiel, der von Dir geschilderte Mensch macht das schon seit ich dort fahre, also 2 Jahre oder so. Habe Ihn aber noch nie gesehen - ein Gespräch würde aber auch nichts bringen, schätze ich. So lange kein Draht gespannt wird o.Ä. kann ich das mit einem  abtun.


 


Gespräch Da gibt es doch wirkungsvollere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten


----------



## Neckarinsel (12. März 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Eben ein wenig unterwegs gewesen. Irgend ein intellektuell minderbemittelter Mensch hat an der Unterjesinger Kante Äste auf den Weg gelegt. Außerdem die kleine Rampe über den Baumstamm zerstört. Ich frag mich halt echt wie bescheuert man sein muss, dicke Äste abzuweisen und die auf den Weg zu legen. Vor allem war diese Person so dumm, das die nicht blickt, dass man da problemlos drüber fahren kann. Jetzt erzähl mir mal wer was das man mit dem MTB den Wald kaputt machen würde. Ich kann nur den Kopf schütteln.



Deppen gibt es überall


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. März 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Gespräch Da gibt es doch wirkungsvollere Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten



Genau.
Etwa dem Typen seine Äste dort hin stecken,wo nie die Sonne scheint

@beetle:
Sorry,das wird echt im Moment nix bei mir,ich hab dieses Jahr nicht mal 100 Km runter.Ich fahr morgen mit der näheren,zum Teil angeheirateten Verwandtschaft am Neckar entlang Richtung Tübingen.Dafür sollte es wohl reichen und ich kann vermutlich auch  an meiner Fahrtechnik(Ausweichen von beweglichen Hindernissen) feilen.


----------



## chrisuu (12. März 2011)

Moin zusammen,

heute schaut´s bei mir leider wieder schlecht aus  - würde dafür morgen ein Ründchen drehen! (evtl. gegen 13:00 Metzingen??)
@ Michel: wie sieht Deine Planung aus? Biste ausnahmsweise sonntags dabei?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## allerbeschde (12. März 2011)

Hey christoph arbeitesch du heit oder fersch fahrrad oli ist ja auser gefecht
Gruß michel


----------



## allerbeschde (12. März 2011)

Muß mal schauen wis morgen aussieht meld mich später nochmal
Gruß michel


----------



## beetle (12. März 2011)

Joa. Mal sehen wo ich dann morgen hin fahre. Vielleicht doch HW5 mal wieder. Keine Lust auf Alb allein.

Würde halt gerne im Rudel fahren. Also wenn mich wer mitnimmt, wäre ich froh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (12. März 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Joa. Mal sehen wo ich dann morgen hin fahre. Vielleicht doch HW5 mal wieder. Keine Lust auf Alb allein.
> 
> Würde halt gerne im Rudel fahren. Also wenn mich wer mitnimmt, wäre ich froh.


 
Mußt Dich halt bei den beiden unten gemeldeten anschließen, ........aber ich persönlich glaub immer noch das es ab morgen schneit

@OLi, ich lad ich mal vorab schon zu einer altergerechten Tour in voraussichtlich 4 Wochen ein..........


----------



## chrisuu (12. März 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Mußt Dich halt bei den beiden unten gemeldeten anschließen, ........aber ich persönlich glaub immer noch das es ab morgen schneit
> 
> @OLi, ich lad ich mal vorab schon zu einer altergerechten Tour in voraussichtlich 4 Wochen ein..........



mit´m Rollator die Höllenlöcher hoch?? stell ich mir auch spannend vor


----------



## beetle (12. März 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> heute schaut´s bei mir leider wieder schlecht aus  - würde dafür morgen ein Ründchen drehen! (evtl. gegen 13:00 Metzingen??)
> @ Michel: wie sieht Deine Planung aus? Biste ausnahmsweise sonntags dabei?



Hallo Christoph,

wo wollt ihr denn in etwa entlang fahren, wenn ich mich anschließen darf? Bzw. was kommen denn da für Hm und Strecke zusammmen?


----------



## Yetibike (12. März 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> mit´m Rollator die Höllenlöcher hoch?? stell ich mir auch spannend vor


 
Hoch, kein Problem aber dann RUNTER!!!!!!


..........im Schnee!


----------



## chrisuu (13. März 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Hallo Christoph,
> 
> wo wollt ihr denn in etwa entlang fahren, wenn ich mich anschließen darf? Bzw. was kommen denn da für Hm und Strecke zusammmen?



Hallo beetle,

nachdem die letzten Wochen die Höllenlöcher immer gesperrt waren, würden sich die anbieten, um hochzufahren. Vor zum Rossfeld und auf irgendeinem Trail wieder runter. Je nach Anfahrt sind das vielleicht 40 km und 600 - 700 hm. Also eher entspannt.  
Bitte um kurze Info, falls sich noch jemand anschließt! 

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## beetle (13. März 2011)

War ja irgendwie klar, das es regnen muss. Ich würde daher heute hier bleiben und wohl den HW5 ab Herrenberg fahren. Daher ab Herrenberg Bahnhof los. Hab alle Geocaches auf dem Weg aufs GPS geladen. Dann muss ich nicht das dreckige Rad ins Auto laden nachher. 

Das holen wir aber mal wann anders nach mit dem Höllenlöcher.


Grüße
Rene


----------



## beetle (13. März 2011)

Mit dem Wetter bin ich überhaupt nicht einverstanden! Wollt ich nur mal loswerden. P


----------



## beetle (13. März 2011)

So. 13:16 gehts ab Herrenberg los. Wenn jemand sich kurzfristig entscheinden will, kurz hier mir bescheid sagen.


----------



## alböhi (13. März 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Das kann Dir loretto6 oder unser Guide bestimmt besser beantworten.
> 
> Vielleicht hat hier jemand Interesse, aktiv oder passiv an dieser Veranstaltung teilzunehmen:
> http://freiburgcollective.com/
> ...


 
da bin ich doch gern dabei.
wie wär´s mit nem gemeinsamen kurzurlaub?
vllt. gibt´s ja dort auch " nette geländegängige herrn mittleren alters "  die mit uns auf tour gehn. 

ein paar trails dort kennen wir ja auch schon. 


gruss vom chiemsee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (19. März 2011)

alböhi, keepcool79 und mtbjahn werden morgen voraussichtlich zusammen `ne Tour fahren.

Mein Vorschlag:
- Start um 11 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop
- auf die Alb hoch
- Gesamtzeit zweieinhalb bis drei Stunden 

Gibt´s noch andere Interessenten?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## bucki08 (19. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich würde morgen auch mal wieder mitfahren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ZeroTobi (19. März 2011)

Bin dann morgen auch mit dabei.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## alböhi (19. März 2011)

das motto morgen: ungeteert und voll gefedert bei blauem himmel und sonnenschein 

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (19. März 2011)

Freut mich, daß es mal wieder `ne größere Gruppe wird!
Dann bleibt´s also dabei:
*Start um 11 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop*

Bis morgen,

Mark


----------



## crustybasti (19. März 2011)

ich würd mich morgen auch gerne einfach mal anschließen , wenn das ok ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (19. März 2011)

Ich komm voraussichtlich auch


----------



## crustybasti (19. März 2011)

alles klar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. März 2011)

Viel Spaß euch morgen,ich bin leider(wie so oft zur Zeit) verhindert.


----------



## crustybasti (20. März 2011)

Bei mir wirds wohl doch nichts. Euch viel spaß.


----------



## BikerRT (20. März 2011)

Man!!!! Meine Parts für mein neues Bike sind immernoch nicht alle da, bzw. sind  auch falsche Teile gekommen und mein Cube ist schon zerlegt, außerdem ist die Fox immernoch kaputt

Hoffe, dass ich auch bald mal wieder mitfahren kann.


----------



## Freefallx (21. März 2011)

.


----------



## elektron (21. März 2011)

Moin,

bin mit nem Kumpel ab Donnerstag in der Ecke Ulm / Reutlingen / Tübingen.
Welche Ecke könnt ihr uns empfehlen? Scheint orderntlich was los zu sein...
Bad Urach? 

Würden uns auch lokalen Gruppen mit anschließen.

Danke für eure Hinweise.


----------



## Yetibike (22. März 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Viel Spaß euch morgen,ich bin leider(wie so oft zur Zeit) verhindert.



Ich hab langsam das Gefühl das Du heimlich trainierst!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yetibike (22. März 2011)

elektron schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin mit nem Kumpel ab Donnerstag in der Ecke Ulm / Reutlingen / Tübingen.
> Welche Ecke könnt ihr uns empfehlen? Scheint orderntlich was los zu sein...
> ...



Bei Bad Urach machst zumindest Mal nix falsch, in welche Richtung ihr dann hoch fahrt ist eigentlich egal.

Viel Spaß


----------



## morei (22. März 2011)

Jup, einfach den "Buckel" hoch und dann an der Kante entlang.
Kannst auch mal hier schaun http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elektron (22. März 2011)

Hej fetzt - danke schonmal. Gern noch weitere Tipps


----------



## alböhi (22. März 2011)

im bauhaus rt gibtÂ´s grad die sigma cuberider fÃ¼r 3,25 â¬!
( batterierÃ¼cklicht fÃ¼r anne sattelstÃ¼tze, zugel. nach stvo ) 
ist sicherlich ein auszeichnungsfehler 

drei sind da noch Ã¼brig.


----------



## brr... (23. März 2011)

Hi!

Hat wer Lust auf ne Runde ab TÜ heute Mittag? Start flexibel, aber ich würde mal so zwischen 2 und 3 vorschlagen...

Bei Interesse einfach kurz melden. Strecke und Dauer nach Lust & Laune!

Grüße!


----------



## beetle (23. März 2011)

Da melde ich mich mal. Bin gerade im Hagelocherweg.


----------



## morei (23. März 2011)

Hat jemand was für Freitag Nachmittag geplant, so zwischen 15-16 Uhr ?


----------



## Brinsen (25. März 2011)

Ich schätz mal man trifft sich heute wieder 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke?
Hab endlich mal wieder Zeit ;-)


----------



## loretto6 (25. März 2011)

Ich kann heute Abend leider nicht, ich muss arbeiten.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. März 2011)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos von letztem Sonntag.
Doro und ich sind vielleicht auch diesen Sonntag wieder am Start. Hätt´ sonst noch jemand Interesse?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (31. März 2011)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, heute abend ist die Multivisions-Show "Das Nordcap-Solo" bei Transvelo in Stgt.


"Einer der besten Extremradsportler Deutschlands, Rainer Klaus, zeigt am Donnerstag 31.03.2011 um 20.00 Uhr bei Transvelo Stuttgart seinen neuesten Vortrag "Das Nordcap Solo". In nur 4 Wochen fuhr Rainer Klaus "free solo" mehr als 7 500 km mit dem Rad bis zum Nordcap. Nähere Infos in den nächsten MTB-News. Die ersten Termine seiner tour waren restlos ausgebucht und fanden auch große Resonanz in der Presse. ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2378TCDD (31. März 2011)

servus,
bin am wochenende in bad urach und wollt mal fragen ob jemand was freeride- oder downhill-artiges in der nähe kennt. fahr und schieb ab und zu pfaffensteig , kenn sonst aber leider nix...


----------



## allerbeschde (1. April 2011)

Hey wer fährt morgen würde ca 14 uhr los treff metzingen bahnhof!
ps christoph hab dir ne pn geschickt.
gruß michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (1. April 2011)

Abend,

wäre morgen dabei, meld mich aber nochmal wies mir geht.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## ZeroTobi (2. April 2011)

Morgen, 

bin heut dabei.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## beetle (7. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat wer lust am Samstag von Herrenberg mit mir zusammen den HW5 entlang zu fahren bis Entringen? Ab Entringen könnte man dann entscheiden ja nach Lust, wo es dann noch hingehen soll.

Würde am Samstag so gegen 11:00 mit dem Zug nach Herenberg fahren. Genaues kann man noch ausmachen. Kommt jetzt auch nicht drauf an punkt 11 loszufahren.


----------



## alböhi (8. April 2011)

spitz auf kehren?

bin am wo-ende im ländle.

sonntag ab 11 uhr? wer fährt mit?

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (8. April 2011)

Sonntag muss ich mal schauen.
Heute Abend 18:15 Tourist Info, fährt jeman eine lockere Runde mitß


----------



## chrisuu (9. April 2011)

Moin,

wie schaut´s nachher aus? 14:00 Bhf. Metzingen?

Gruß 
Christoph


----------



## ZeroTobi (9. April 2011)

Hey,

bin dabei!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## mtbjahn (9. April 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> spitz auf kehren?
> 
> bin am wo-ende im ländle.
> 
> ...



Ich würd´ zwar gerne mitfahren, bin aber morgen vermutlich erst am späten Nachmittag oder frühen Abend wieder in Reutlingen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (9. April 2011)

o.k. - im handyzeitalter kein problem.

start um 13 uhr bei hardy´s.
gegen 16-17 uhr auf der rohrauer hütte weissbierstop.

ruf an dreas

ps.: aber dann haste halt schon " die 64 " spitzkehren verpasst 
wobei ich gegen den uhrzeigersinn fahren kann!
dann ist um spätestens 18 uhr der zusteieg in dettingen/buchhalde.
bei dieser variante haste nur " die 24 " spitzkehren verpasst.

wie lang ist grad hell draussen ?


----------



## Matthias247 (9. April 2011)

Wie lange wäre das denn Streckenmäßig, wenns bis nach 18:00 dauern soll? Und darf man sich da noch anschließen?
Hätte mal wieder Lust auf ne Tour in eurer Gegend, weiß aber noch nicht ob ich morgen fit genug bin.


----------



## alböhi (10. April 2011)

you´re welcome !

die streckenlänge kann ich nicht voraussagen. kommt ganz drauf an, wie oft wir an interessanten stellen " wiederholen " ,an aussichtspunkten genussstopps machen oder wie oft wir einkehren.

da ich mich auf d´r alb recht gut auskenne, werde ich - mit protektoren gerüstet und vollgefedert - der " nase " nach fahren. 

genuss ist muss 

spass, fahrtechnik und leibliches wohlbefinden ( weissbier und eis ) 

gruss andreas


----------



## BikerRT (10. April 2011)

Leute, bald kann ich auch wieder loslegen. Mein NS Surge ist so gut wie fertig, muss noch die Kurbel montieren, für den Umwerfer noch nen Adapter basteln oder kaufen.

Dann noch alles sauber einstellen und dann gehts bei mir auch wieder los.


----------



## Matthias247 (10. April 2011)

Danke nochmal fürs mitnehmen


----------



## alböhi (11. April 2011)

de nada.

dabei war doch ich derjenige, welcher bei sonnenuntergang mitgenommen ausgesehen hat. 

u.a. roaming pur - sowas macht auch nicht jeder mit 

gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (15. April 2011)

*AW: Touren im Raum Nürtingen, Neuffen, Metzingen, Urach* 
Zitat:
Zitat von *Hijo de Rudicio* 

 
_Kann nicht , ich muß "ebbes em Garta schaffa".
Sonntag würde gehen...._


ha geschafft......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sonntag morgen würde bei mir auch klappen...........also keine Ausreden mehr Sonntag 10 Uhr abfahrt in NTZL!!!!?

Zusteigen in Metzingen Bahnhof um 10:30 Uhr dann möglich.

Gruß oli 

Vielleicht hat jemand Lust am Sonntag ne Tour mitzufahren


----------



## loretto6 (15. April 2011)

Wie wär´s mit Warmfahren heute Abend in Tübingen - 18:15 Neckarbrücke. Der HW 5 lockt.


----------



## ZeroTobi (15. April 2011)

Hey,

würd morgen fahren gehen, hatte vor von Metzingen übers Roßfeld an der Kante entlag bis nach Sirchingen zu fahren. 

Muss allerdings bis um 15 Uhr wieder in Metzingen sein.

Hat jemand lust mitzukommen?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (15. April 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mit Warmfahren heute Abend in Tübingen - 18:15 Neckarbrücke. Der HW 5 lockt.


 Wär mal wieder nett...

aber leider ARBEITEN


----------



## Beorn (15. April 2011)

Kann euch den HW5 empfehlen, fast komplett trocken! War heut morgen aber schon dort und muss bis a bissle später arbeiten.


----------



## beetle (16. April 2011)

Ich bin den dieses Jahr auch schon öfters gefahren. Bis auf ein paar Löcher, die eh immer nass sind, gut fahrbar.


----------



## mtbjahn (16. April 2011)

Ja, der HW5 war gestern tatsächlich ziemlich trocken. 
Aber wenn man gewohnt ist, sein vollgefedertes Rad vorne mit 130mm Federweg zu fahren und stattdessen aus Versehen die ganze Zeit mit 100mm Federweg fährt, dann macht selbst dieser Trail nicht richtig Spaß, nichtmal wenn er trocken ist.
@loretto: Du hättest mich ja auch mal dezent d´rauf hinweisen können.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (17. April 2011)

Mir macht der Trail auch mit 100mm spaß. Jede Stufe, jeder Sprung und jede Wurzel davon. ;D


----------



## loretto6 (17. April 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ja, der HW5 war gestern tatsächlich ziemlich trocken.
> Aber wenn man gewohnt ist, sein vollgefedertes Rad vorne mit 130mm Federweg zu fahren und stattdessen aus Versehen die ganze Zeit mit 100mm Federweg fährt, dann macht selbst dieser Trail nicht richtig Spaß, nichtmal wenn er trocken ist.
> @loretto: Du hättest mich ja auch mal dezent d´rauf hinweisen können.
> 
> ...



Aufgefallen ist  mir das schon, aber ich dachte, Du fährst mit Absicht so. Mir hat´s trotzdem gut gefalen. 

Heute bin ich übrigens vom Sand nach Bebenhausen gefahren, der Trail ist zwar etwas durch Waldarbeiten verändert, aber erstaunlicherweise trocken - kommt ja selten genug vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (17. April 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Mir macht der Trail auch mit 100mm spaß. Jede Stufe, jeder Sprung und jede Wurzel davon. ;D



Mir auch - wenn´s sich um ein Hardtail handelt. 
Bei meinem vollgefederten Rad setz´ ich bei 100mm vorne immer wieder mit den Pedalen an Steinen oder Wurzeln auf und ich bekomm´ daß Vorderrad schlecht hoch, auch weil der Hinterbau mit 430mm im Vergleich zu `nem Hardtail recht lang ist.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (17. April 2011)

Leider gibt´s von der heutigen Tour nur drei Fotos.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (17. April 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Mir auch - wenn´s sich um ein Hardtail handelt.
> Bei meinem vollgefederten Rad setz´ ich bei 100mm vorne immer wieder mit den Pedalen an Steinen oder Wurzeln auf und ich bekomm´ daß Vorderrad schlecht hoch, auch weil der Hinterbau mit 430mm im Vergleich zu `nem Hardtail recht lang ist.



Achso.  Kam mir so vor, als meinst du, dass 100mm für den HW5 nicht langen.


----------



## Brinsen (21. April 2011)

Gibts Morgen ne Osterrunde?


----------



## beetle (21. April 2011)

Wahrscheinlich. Wo denn?


----------



## McFussel (21. April 2011)

Starte morgen um 10:30 in Urach....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (21. April 2011)

Verdammt früh. Welche Strecke planst du denn?


----------



## McFussel (21. April 2011)

Fahre mit 2 Bekloppten erst mal alles geile rund um Hülben, dann wird das 4rädrige umgeparkt in Richtung Glems und das Rossfeld wird geschrubbert-



Also bis der Onkel Doktor kommt!


----------



## allerbeschde (21. April 2011)

wie siehts morgen mit einer frühaufstehertour aus abfahrt 9.00 rückkehr ca 12.00 treffpunkt bahnhof metzinge wäre jemand dabei ?
gruß michel


----------



## Yetibike (22. April 2011)

Servus Michel,

ich fahr erst am Samstag, wenn Du da nochmal Lust hast......

Stell Dich aber auf einen Bremser ein

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (22. April 2011)

Hey, 

wär am Samstag auch mit dabei, wann und wo?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Yetibike (22. April 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wär am Samstag auch mit dabei, wann und wo?
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Ich denk das ich so gegen 13:30 Uhr in Metzingen sein kann


Gruß oli

Aber das mit der Bremse hab ich ernst gemeint, Dienstag hatte ich doch mehr Probleme als ich mir vorgestellt hatte.


----------



## Brinsen (22. April 2011)

Ist heut wer in Tü unterwegs? 18:15?


----------



## allerbeschde (22. April 2011)

Hey oli samstag isch okay üblicher treffpunkt bis dann.
gruß michel


----------



## Yetibike (23. April 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey oli samstag isch okay üblicher treffpunkt bis dann.
> gruß michel



Üblicher Treff ist dann wohl in Metzingen am Bahnhof um 13:30 Uhr.

Wer noch Lust hat...........

Gruß oli


----------



## alböhi (23. April 2011)

wer fährt morgen mit ?

start um 10 uhr bei hardys? 
oder gar mit dem zug nach metzingen?

ich nenn´s mal die 64er oder die michelinmanderltour.
federweg, protektoren und heparin nicht vergessen 

f.roheo.stern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (23. April 2011)

planänderung: 

treff am montag um 11:45 in dettingen buchhalde.

programm: teerstr. nach hülben rauf, 
dann technisch mit den " alten 64ern " runter.

zieht euch mal weich an


----------



## Bube (23. April 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> zieht euch mal weich an



Er muss es wissen:


----------



## mtbjahn (23. April 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> planänderung:
> 
> treff am montag um 11:45 in dettingen buchhalde.
> 
> ...



Doro und ich sind dabei.

Heute Mittag werd´ ich gegen 14:30 Uhr in Degerschlacht mit 34CrMo4 Richtung Schönbuch (Einsiedel, Sophienpflege, Olgahain) starten. 
Bei Interesse können wir weitere Mitfahrer beim Schlecker in Degerschlacht um 14:30 Uhr oder z.B. in K´furt gegen 14:50 Uhr aufsammeln.
Ich werd´ gegen 14:15 Uhr nochmal hier reinschauen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Brinsen (23. April 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> planänderung:
> 
> treff am montag um 11:45 in dettingen buchhalde.
> 
> ...



bin dabei  Also Protektoren vollschutz oder wie?


----------



## alböhi (23. April 2011)

prima - betreutes bergabfahren.

am besten treffen wir uns an der haltestelle freibad.
das ist ca bei der uracher str. 87 in dettingen.

gruss andreas

@ brinsen: ich geh voll - casko auf nr. sicher, 
da ich mein neues " sofa " noch zureiten muss


----------



## brr... (23. April 2011)

AHHHHHHH, ich brauch HIIIILFE!

Problem:
...werd ganz verrückt, weil mir die Kette ständig nach innen runterspringt und sich teilweise dann zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und Rahmen (ist verdammt eng da unten bei mir) einklemmt und dann auch nicht mehr so schnell da rauskommt. Heute hing ich 10 Minuten mit Stöckchen und co dran, bis das Ding wieder draußen war. Der Rahmen hat mittlerweile an der Stelle auch schon bösartige Macken und Dellen :-(

größeres Problem:
Mein Rahmen hat keine ISCG-Aufnahme und ich bin zu unfähig mir eine Kettenführung in's Innenlager zu klemmen.

1) Kennt wer n Laden, der mir das für n bezahlbaren Preis machen kann?
2) *@ loretto*: hast du nicht mal was von so einer "Rolle" erzählt, die man unten an die Kette macht? Wie heisst das und kann ich das selbst montieren?

Ich hoffe irgendwer kann mir da weiterhelfen...

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## BikerRT (24. April 2011)

werde morgen wohl auch mal wieder dabei sein. 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## mtbjahn (24. April 2011)

Ich bin gerade auf zwei Kartons mit MTB-Zeitschriften aus den Neunzigern gestoßen (BIKE, Mountain Bike Action (USA) und andere). Einerseits hab´ ich keinen Platz dafür, anderseits sind sie zum Wegwerfen fast zu schade. Darf ich sie jemandem von Euch schenken?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. April 2011)

Hi,
bin neu hier auf dieser Seite im ibc. Komme auch aus Pliezhausen. Habe ab morgen frei und würde diese Woche die eine oder andere trail-lastige Tour (gerne auch heftig) fahren. Wenn die Mitfahrer etwas Rücksicht auf mein fortgeschrittenes Alter nehmen, bin ich dabei...

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (25. April 2011)

hey Stephan,

ich wohne auch in Pliezhausen. hast du heute denn keine Zeit, es geht ja ne Tour ab Dettingen. Muss man halt mit dem Auto hinfahren


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. April 2011)

Nein leider, habe heute noch Familien-Pflichten. Ab morgen quasi jeder Zeit. Fahre auch gerne alles ohne Auto an, wenn irgendwie machbar.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## mtbjahn (25. April 2011)

Die heutige Tour war wohl die beste, die ich bis jetzt dieses Jahr gefahren bin.
Hier sind einige Fotos davon.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## bubutz2000 (25. April 2011)

Das sieht nach Buckleter Kapf aus. Keine Wanderer unterwegs?


----------



## mtbjahn (25. April 2011)

Auf dem Kanten-Trail recht viele, aber bergab sehr wenige. Einer hat uns den gesamten Berg hinunterbegleitet.


----------



## loretto6 (26. April 2011)

brr... schrieb:


> AHHHHHHH, ich brauch HIIIILFE!
> 
> Problem:
> ...werd ganz verrückt, weil mir die Kette ständig nach innen runterspringt und sich teilweise dann zwischen kleinem Kettenblatt und Rahmen (ist verdammt eng da unten bei mir) einklemmt und dann auch nicht mehr so schnell da rauskommt. Heute hing ich 10 Minuten mit Stöckchen und co dran, bis das Ding wieder draußen war. Der Rahmen hat mittlerweile an der Stelle auch schon bösartige Macken und Dellen :-(
> ...




Guggst Du da: http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide

einfach zu montieren, kann wenig kaputt gehen, wiegt wenig und einfach zu installieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (26. April 2011)

Fand auch, recht wenige Wanderer - und alle waren total freundlich. War wohl der Osterbonus!  

Bind as am Fr und So gefahren - war toll!


----------



## 4mate (26. April 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Guggst Du da: http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide
> 
> einfach zu montieren, kann wenig kaputt gehen, wiegt wenig und einfach zu installieren.


Selber machen ist billiger und schneller fertig: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481453&page=13

und
@brr...: Inneren Anschlag des Umwerfer einstellen


----------



## loretto6 (26. April 2011)

Der Mann ist Naturwissenschaftler und kann keine Kefü ans Innenlager klemmen, deswegen der Vorschlag mit dem Fertigteil.


----------



## cassn (28. April 2011)

Hallo!

Ich werde morgen Abend und Samstag in Mössingen sein.
Evt. würde ich mein Bike mit nehmen und gerne mal ein paar Trails dort fahren.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, am besten direkt in/um Mössingen?
Evt. fährt ja wer von Euch am Sa und kann mir was zeigen?

Grüße


----------



## loretto6 (29. April 2011)

Hallo cassn, 
schau doch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501734&page=11
Hechingen ist näher an Mössingen als RT/TÜ. Bei uns wird meist Schönbuch gefahren oder Albtrauf zwischen Reutlingen und Urach. 

Heute Abend wieder traumhafte Bedingungen um Tübingen herum. Start 18:15 an der Tourist-Info!


----------



## cassn (29. April 2011)

ahh ok Danke.
Habe aber zur Not aber schon 3 GPS Tracks im Netz gefunden.


----------



## Sommersprosse (29. April 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend wieder traumhafte Bedingungen um Tübingen herum. Start 18:15 an der Tourist-Info!


----------



## pikehunter69 (29. April 2011)

wieder zurück vom 4tägigen solo Kurzausflug in Freiburg.(alle Jahre wieder)
jeden Tag super Trails , aber auch jede Menge Höhenmeter ( Kandel Schauinsland, Roßkopf.......).
incl. zweier richtig Geiler Trailabfahrten von jeweils  über 10 km Länge.

Wäre mal ein Tip für ein gemeinsames Wochende.

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. April 2011)

Irgendwer heute nachmittag unterwegs?
Ich hätte trotz konditioneller Defizite Lust auf eine(nicht zu große)Tour.


----------



## loretto6 (30. April 2011)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> wieder zurück vom 4tägigen solo Kurzausflug in Freiburg.(alle Jahre wieder)
> jeden Tag super Trails , aber auch jede Menge Höhenmeter ( Kandel Schauinsland, Roßkopf.......).
> incl. zweier richtig Geiler Trailabfahrten von jeweils  über 10 km Länge.
> 
> ...



und ich dachte schon, Du hättest das Radeln ganz aufgegeben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (30. April 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Irgendwer heute nachmittag unterwegs?
> Ich hätte trotz konditioneller Defizite Lust auf eine(nicht zu große)Tour.



Denke das heute was ab so 13 Uhr geht......was auch immer eine nicht zu große Tour sein soll

Gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. April 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Denke das heute was ab so 13 Uhr geht......*was auch immer eine nicht zu große Tour sein soll*
> 
> Gruß oli



Das ist eine Tour,die nicht zu groß ist

13.30 Uhr bei mir?


Falls sonst noch Interesse besteht(bitte Bescheid geben!):14 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof


----------



## Yetibike (30. April 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Das ist eine Tour,die nicht zu groß ist
> 
> 13.30 Uhr bei mir?
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisuu (30. April 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Das ist eine Tour,die nicht zu groß ist
> 
> 13.30 Uhr bei mir?
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen zusammen,

bin entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Planung heute mal wieder nicht dabei. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Doch die Baustelle ruft...leider! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schöne nicht so große Tour wünsche ich Euch.

Grüße

Christoph


----------



## Yetibike (30. April 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> bin entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Planung heute mal wieder nicht dabei.
> 
> ...


 Welche Wand wird eingerissen???


----------



## allerbeschde (30. April 2011)

servus jungs dan sieht man sich 14 uhr metz bahnhof 
gruß michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (30. April 2011)

Hallo Jungs, vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen. Hat trotz Dusche Spaß gemacht ("ja, wie siehst du denn aus!!!"). Bis demnächst.

Stephan


----------



## allerbeschde (30. April 2011)

Bei unserer heißen tour hat die dusche nicht geschadet.Stephan freu mich schon aufs nächste mal .oli ich hof du bisch wieder sauber hender de ohre
gruß michel


----------



## Deleted 141839 (1. Mai 2011)

12 Uhr in Mössingen wer lust hat auf ne 3h Tour am Albtrauf entlang zur Burg Hohenzollern. Spiegelreflex ist auch dabei für das ein oder andere Bild unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (2. Mai 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen. Hat trotz Dusche Spaß gemacht ("ja, wie siehst du denn aus!!!"). Bis demnächst.
> 
> Stephan


 
Wer hat den da wenn mitgenommen

Danke auch bis zum nächsten Mal

Gruß oli


----------



## brr... (3. Mai 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Guggst Du da: http://www.bionicon.com/ac/c-guide
> 
> einfach zu montieren, kann wenig kaputt gehen, wiegt wenig und einfach zu installieren.



Genau sowas hab ich gesucht  VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Mai 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wer hat den da wenn *mitgenommen*
> 
> Danke auch bis zum nächsten Mal
> 
> Gruß oli



Ich war ja auch mitgenommen


----------



## toddel1 (5. Mai 2011)

*TTD 2011 - Häääää?*

Hallo Leutz unserer Region!
Es haben sich nun noch zwei Plätze unsrerer 12-PersonenListe für die Toddel Trail Days 2011 ergeben.
Wir fahren von 23. - 26.06.2011 diesmal in die Dolomiten (Toblach/Schluderbach).
Die Anforderungen werden etwas niedriger sein wie letztes Jahr (*TTD2010*) aber wir frönen immer noch dem Bikebergsteigen und erschließen uns somit geniales Terrain.
Unterkunft in Appartemens mit Selbstversorgung.
Wer noch spontan mit möchte - bitte melden, PN an mich.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## ZeroTobi (5. Mai 2011)

Hey,

hat jemand Lust/Zeit am Samstag und/oder Sonntag fahren zu gehen?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Mai 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hat jemand Lust/Zeit am Samstag und/oder Sonntag fahren zu gehen?
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Ich könnte Samstag Vormittag,falls du eine Runde mit Ruhepuls fahren willst.
Ich sollte allerdings gegen 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein.

Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (6. Mai 2011)

....bin das WE wohl doch da....

Habe ein Luxusproblem - mir fällt die Entscheidung nicht leicht


----------



## Yetibike (6. Mai 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich könnte Samstag Vormittag,falls du eine Runde mit Ruhepuls fahren willst.
> Ich sollte allerdings gegen 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein.
> 
> Oli


 
Ich werd wohl eher um 13 Uhr starten, wobei ich keine Ruhepulstour plane aber dafür an diesem Samstag etwas kürzer fahren werden max 3h. 

p.s. ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen Berg Oli im Ruhepuls hoch will, ich schaff grad keinen unter 180...

Gruß oli


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. Mai 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich könnte Samstag Vormittag,falls du eine Runde mit Ruhepuls fahren willst.
> Ich sollte allerdings gegen 14 Uhr wieder daheim sein.
> 
> Oli




Ich würd sagen dann um 9 Uhr in Metzingen am Hbf.
Hätte da ne Runde so ca. 35km und 750hm, ist technisch etwas anspruchsvoller.

@allerbeschde: bisch dabei? Wär was für dich

Gruß Tobi


----------



## loretto6 (6. Mai 2011)

Kann heute Abend in TÜ leider nicht fahren.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Mai 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen dann um *9 Uhr* in Metzingen am Hbf.
> Hätte da ne Runde so ca. 35km und 750hm, ist technisch etwas anspruchsvoller.
> 
> @allerbeschde: bisch dabei? Wär was für dich
> ...




Ne Stunde später geht nicht?
Ist doch recht kühl morgens und ich will net so viel Klamotten mitschleppen.


----------



## McFussel (6. Mai 2011)

Heute Nightright!   


Bei mir auf jeden Fall!


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. Mai 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ne Stunde später geht nicht?
> Ist doch recht kühl morgens und ich will net so viel Klamotten mitschleppen.



Klar geht des, dann machmer um 10 Uhr Metzinegn Hbf.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Mai 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Klar geht des, dann machmer um 10 Uhr Metzinegn Hbf.
> 
> Gruß Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (6. Mai 2011)

Tobi morgens ist leider schlecht nächstes mal wieder!
oli wo treffpunkt zur 3std speed tour bin für alle richtungen ofen.
Gruß michel


----------



## OnkelZed (6. Mai 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl eher um 13 Uhr starten, wobei ich keine Ruhepulstour plane aber dafür an diesem Samstag etwas kürzer fahren werden max 3h.
> 
> p.s. ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen Berg Oli im Ruhepuls hoch will, ich schaff grad keinen unter 180...
> 
> Gruß oli



Hallo Oli, ich könnte morgen Nachmittag auch wieder mit.
Wo willst Du hin? Wäre 13:00 an der Radelbrücke in N'tenzlingen ok?


Schönen Abend noch
Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (7. Mai 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl eher um 13 Uhr starten, wobei ich keine Ruhepulstour plane aber dafür an diesem Samstag etwas kürzer fahren werden max 3h.
> 
> p.s. ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen Berg Oli im Ruhepuls hoch will, ich schaff grad keinen unter 180...
> 
> Gruß oli


 

Technisch nicht so anspruchsvolle kurze Ruhepulstour?  Das ist doch genau das richtige für mich....bin dabei! 13:00 Brücke, *pünktlich, wie immer! *

Bis gleich

Christoph


----------



## allerbeschde (7. Mai 2011)

Hey christoph ist des die brücke bei der aral?
gruß michel


----------



## Yetibike (7. Mai 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Tobi morgens ist leider schlecht nächstes mal wieder!
> oli wo treffpunkt zur 3std speed tour bin für alle richtungen ofen.
> Gruß michel



Michel, das mit der Speedtour hast Du wohl falsch verstanden.............

@all, 13 Uhr NTZL Araltanke, 

Gruß oli


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Lust, morgen zu fahren?

Gruß,

Mark

P.S. Von mir aus auch gerne hier:


----------



## Yetibike (8. Mai 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Technisch nicht so anspruchsvolle kurze Ruhepulstour?  Das ist doch genau das richtige für mich....bin dabei! 13:00 Brücke, *pünktlich, wie immer! *
> 
> Bis gleich
> 
> Christoph



Wir haben also mit not und Mühe Michels Veteranenausfahrt gut hinter uns gebracht


----------



## Sommersprosse (8. Mai 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, morgen zu fahren?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark,
ich wär dabei. Bin allerdings grad wieder mal nicht sooo fit.
LG
Gina


----------



## McFussel (8. Mai 2011)

Starte heute nachmittag Urach.....wenn jemand in der Gegend ist


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Mai 2011)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Hi Mark,
> ich wär dabei. Bin allerdings grad wieder mal nicht sooo fit.
> LG
> Gina



Prima, ich fahr dafür (unfreiwillig) mit abgesenkter Sattelstütze (und war noch nie "sooo fit").
Wann und wo?
Startzeit: 13 Uhr?
Alb oder Schönbuch?
Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse?



McFussel schrieb:


> Starte heute nachmittag Urach.....wenn jemand in der Gegend ist



Da hat´s Sonntag bei diesem Wetter doch Hunderte von Wanderern, oder?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Sommersprosse (8. Mai 2011)

13.00 Uhr passt.
HW 5 macht immer Laune, da ham wir aber vermutlich auch das Wandererproblem.
Die übrige Schöbuchprominenz (Sophienpflege, Olgahain, etc.) würd sicher gehn...
und Alb ist eh immer cool......
Lange Rede, keine Hilfe....sag du, mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (8. Mai 2011)

Was wär´den Mitlesern (BikerRT, bucki08, ...) lieber?


----------



## ZeroTobi (8. Mai 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Starte heute nachmittag Urach.....wenn jemand in der Gegend ist




Bad Urach war vorher (10.40 Uhr) unten am Wasserfall und oben am Hannerfels rum recht voll.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Mai 2011)

Tut mir leid, daß ich mich erst jetzt wieder meld´ - ich hatt´ grad Besuch von `nem ehemaligen Mitfahrer (jetzt E-Biker).
Dann würd´ ich sagen:
*13:30 Uhr Hardy´s Bike-Shop
*
@Sommersprosse: Einverstanden?


----------



## Sommersprosse (8. Mai 2011)

Jap, bis nachher


----------



## McFussel (8. Mai 2011)

Dann mal viel Spaß Euch - ich werde um Urach rollen   Maximaler Trail Anteil


----------



## bucki08 (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,der Mitleser würde gerne mal wieder mit,wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt,ich hoffe demnächst mal wieder.Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (8. Mai 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, daß ich mich erst jetzt wieder meld´ - ich hatt´ grad Besuch von `nem ehemaligen Mitfahrer (jetzt E-Biker).
> (...)



Hallo Mark,

sag bloß der Rene wollt mit Dir ein Beschleunigungsrennen veranstalten?


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Mai 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Mark,
> 
> sag bloß der Rene wollt mit Dir ein Beschleunigungsrennen veranstalten?



Davon war nicht die Rede, aber eigentlich hätt´ ich das Teil schon gern mal in Aktion gesehen oder es am besten sogar selbst getestet. Die Optik fand ich jedenfalls gar nicht mal sooo schlecht - vom Vorbau mal abgesehen.


----------



## frithjof (9. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen!
Heut Abend wollen Benny und ich gegen 18.30 vom Haagtor in Tübingen starten. Kommt wer mit?
Grüße, Frithjof

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokuro (9. Mai 2011)

Guten Tag,
Kommt drauf an was ihr fahren wollt, und ob ihr einen neuling mitnehmen wollt(ausdauer und kraft sin schon vorhanden).


----------



## blind (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,

je nach Größe der Tour und Geschwindigkeit/hm hät ich auch Interesse. Hab aber momentan noch ein wenig Probleme meinem Bike :]

Gruß Dominik


----------



## frithjof (9. Mai 2011)

Wird auf jeden Fall ne entspannte Tour, kommt gerne mit!


----------



## supernase (9. Mai 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen
wir hatten schon letzten Samstag die Veranstaltung und wiederholen diese jetzt am Samstag den 14.Mai 2011 ca. 11:00. 
Da werde ich (Physiotherapeut) im Hardy's Metzgen nochmals meinen kleinen Vortrag über Ergonomie auf dem Fahrrad halten. 
Allgemeine Grundlagen wie Sattelhöhe, Trittwinkel usw. wird erklärt und Hauptprobleme werden angesprochen. 
Anschließend gibt es die Möglichkeit einer Fragerunde.
Das Ganze ist kostenlos aumen: jedoch solltet ihr euch unter der Nummer 07121/621042 anmelden, damit wir wissen wie viele Leute ungefähr kommen und wir dem entsprechend alles vorbereiten können.

Grüße
Wolfgang

http://praxis-lehmann.net/2011/03/19/vortrag-uber-ergonomie-auf-dem-fahrrad/


----------



## brr... (10. Mai 2011)

Jemand spontan Lust auf ne kleine lockere Runde? Zeitlich etwa... JETZT?!


----------



## Kochertobi (10. Mai 2011)

jetzt kann ich leider nicht...

aber heute abend so gegen 17-18 Uhr wäre ich dabei. Ich bin aus RT vll hat jemand lust mir ein paar schöne Trails zu zeigen. Kenne mich hier noch nicht so gut aus.

LG


----------



## alböhi (11. Mai 2011)

i´m back - feierabendtour heute :

gaiskopf, ehninger weide, richtung glems runter und über die achalm heim.

wer fährt mit?

startzeit flexibel bis allerspätestens 19 uhr beim hardys in rt.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kochertobi (11. Mai 2011)

Ich wäre dabei, wenn ich mich mitnimmt. Wie schwierig ist denn die strecke? Ich bin ned der ultra trail profi?


LG


----------



## brr... (11. Mai 2011)

...hat jemand von den Tübingern Lust sich heute aufs Rad zu schwingen?

Greetings!


----------



## McFussel (11. Mai 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> i´m back - feierabendtour heute :
> 
> gaiskopf, ehninger weide, richtung glems runter und über die achalm heim.
> 
> ...




Sind das diese viiiieeeeelen soooo geilen Spitzkehren runter vom Rossfeld?  Das is so geil!


----------



## Kochertobi (11. Mai 2011)

> i´m back - feierabendtour heute :
> 
> gaiskopf, ehninger weide, richtung glems runter und über die achalm heim.
> 
> ...



also ich wäre dabei. ich kann ab 17:00 uhr


----------



## alböhi (11. Mai 2011)

schwierig ist ´ne ganz persönliche angelegenheit. 
knieschützer tragen ist bei meinen " ausritten " sinnvoll.

also konkret: treff punkt 19 uhr bei hardys - 2 h trailspass.


----------



## ZeroTobi (12. Mai 2011)

Hey, 

hat am Samstag mittag jemand lust zu biken ca. ab 14 Uhr?
Wer ist denn alles bei dem Seminar über Ergonomie aufm Bike dabei?

Gruß Tobi


----------



## loretto6 (13. Mai 2011)

Wie sieht´s heute Abend in Tübingen aus? Ich bin um 18:15 an der Tourist-Info. 

Für heute Abend ist der Wetterericht noch gut, morgen und übermorgen sieht´s schon deutlich schlechter aus.


----------



## ricko (13. Mai 2011)

ich wäre dabei. Wie wäre es mal wieder mit der Französischen Viertel-Rund? Kenn jetzt noch eine Verlängerung über Kressbach. Ab Fuße des Hügels gibt es dann auch einen kleinen, netten Biergarten ;-)

Gruß
Frederick


----------



## loretto6 (13. Mai 2011)

Na, hört sich doch gut an - bis nachher dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (13. Mai 2011)

Hey oli christoph wie siehts morgen  wieder mit einer bummel speedtour 
abfahrt 13 uhr metz Bahnhof vorschlag dettingen bad urach hohen wittlingen hohenurach üblicherunde zurück
gruß michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (13. Mai 2011)

Michi, wenn mer 14.00 Uhr machen bin ich mit dabei.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## allerbeschde (13. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem mach mer 14 uhr tobi des bast
gruß michel


----------



## ZeroTobi (13. Mai 2011)

OK alles klar, freu mich auf die Bummel Speedtour
Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Mai 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> OK alles klar, freu mich auf die Bummel Speedtour
> Tobi



Bin auch dabei,
dann können wir Arbeitsteilung machen:
Ich Bummel,Ihr Speed .


----------



## chrisuu (14. Mai 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei,
> dann können wir Arbeitsteilung machen:
> Ich Bummel,Ihr Speed .


 
2 x Bummel & 2 x Speed , unentschieden, passt!  
Bin dabei - bis glei

P.S.: was is mi´m Oli B.?? Kommsch nach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (14. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs, ich würde auch mitfahren.Ich tendiere zu Hi Speed  bzw dass was die Mehrheit möchte

Gruß Thomas

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## bucki08 (14. Mai 2011)

Treffpunkt am Bahnhof in Metzingen,oder?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Mai 2011)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt am Bahnhof in Metzingen,oder?
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Ja.


----------



## Yetibike (14. Mai 2011)

na habt ihr Eure Bummelspeedtour fertig gebracht oder seit ihr nass geworden?

Gruß oli


----------



## allerbeschde (14. Mai 2011)

Wir sind fast Trocken Heim gekommen ! wäre heute für dich was gewesen gemütlich wie immer 
Gruß michel


----------



## BikerRT (15. Mai 2011)

geht heute (15.5.11) jemand biken?


----------



## bubutz2000 (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute, hat (ab der Falkensteiner Höhle) Spaß gemacht. Jetzt bin ich aber fix und fertig. Zwei Tage hintereinander 4,5 - 5 Stunden steckt man in meinem Alter nicht mehr so leicht weg. Bis zum nächsten Mal!
Würde nächstes Wochenende bei guten Bedingungen mal die Runde Wackerstein, Lichtenstein, Ursulaberg anbieten. Kann jemand Freitag Nachmittag (so 15:30 bis 19:30)?

Grüsse

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte mich noch entschuldigen,daß ich mich nicht gescheit verabschiedet habe.
Aber es gibt Dinge in der Hose eines Mannes,die sind wichtiger als ein paar schöne Trails.


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Mai 2011)

BikerRT schrieb:


> geht heute (15.5.11) jemand biken?



Ja, aber ich würd´ gern bald starten, heut´ Mittag wird´s wohl regnen. Außerdem will ich maximal zwei Stunden fahren, da ich heute noch ein paar Sachen erledigen möcht´.
Geht 10:45 Uhr bei Dir?
Wo würdest Du denn gern fahren?
Wir können auch mit dem Auto irgendwo hinfahren, um die Anfahrtszeit zu verkürzen (z.B. Pfullingen oder dahin, wo das dritt- und viertletzte Foto in meinem Fotoalbum entstanden ist).

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## bucki08 (15. Mai 2011)

Kein Thema Oli, solange er jetzt wieder seinen Dienst tut

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (15. Mai 2011)

ich kann frühestens 11:30Uhr. bin erst vor kurzem aufgestanden. wo starten ist noch unklar, hatte gestern Abend mit Kai noch gemailt, denke wir werden wieder bei ihm starten und dann vom Markwasen auf die Alb hoch und dann mal schauen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (15. Mai 2011)

So wie Jan schreibt.wir starten 11:30 bei mir, bzw wenn sich jemand meldet können wir denjenigen auch am freibad abholen.


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Mai 2011)

O.K., ich bin dann gegen 11:45 Uhr am Freibad.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (16. Mai 2011)

was läuft denn grad in tübingen mit feierabendtouren unter der woche?
z.b. haagtor, dämpferklinik , adfc ....... ?

gruss andreas

.... und in albstadt hat sich wohl auch einiges [ame="http://vimeo.com/23384549"][/ame]getan  
[ame="http://vimeo.com/23384549"]Nordschleife on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## alböhi (17. Mai 2011)

> kleinere, unauffällige "Features"



wegepflege am neckarbegleittrail - wer geht heut abend mit?

ich könnt bei bedarf auch ´nen 2.klappspaten mitnehmen


----------



## alböhi (17. Mai 2011)

treff punkt 19:15 in dergerschlacht

bei Metzgerei Trost Leiblstr. 20


----------



## alböhi (19. Mai 2011)

für kurzentschlosene:

heute treff punkt 18 uhr in rt am zob gegenüber tübinger tor.


----------



## loretto6 (20. Mai 2011)

Wie schaut´s denn heute Abend aus in TÜ - jemand dabei um 18:15 am der Tourist-Info?


----------



## alböhi (20. Mai 2011)

ja - gern auch früher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (20. Mai 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn heute Abend aus in TÜ - jemand dabei um 18:15 am der Tourist-Info?


 
Hoi, ich kann leider wahrscheinlich erst im Juni wieder.....bin im Mai Freitag Abends ziemlich busy.......einfach anstrengend dieses Jetsetterleben....

LG


----------



## ricko (20. Mai 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s denn heute Abend aus in TÜ - jemand dabei um 18:15 am der Tourist-Info?


Wenns nicht gewittert komm ich auch und bring euch ne alte Bekannte mit.
Apres-Programm wie letzte Woche?


----------



## loretto6 (20. Mai 2011)

Das Wetter sieht derzeit ja ganz gut aus. Bis später dann.


----------



## bubutz2000 (20. Mai 2011)

Hi,
würde morgen die schon mal angekündigte Wackersteinrunde (Pfullingen - Wackerstein - evtl. Gießstein - Traifelberg - Ursulaberg) in Angriff nehmen, sofern die Gewitter sich in Grenzen halten.
Treffpunkt Hexenhäusle beim Tierheim, Samstag 14:00 Uhr,
wer hat Lust?

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Mai 2011)

Ich kann nur Sonntag nachmittag,allerdings siehts da wohl gewittermäßig noch schlechter aus als morgen

Oli


----------



## Yetibike (21. Mai 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Hi,
> würde morgen die schon mal angekündigte Wackersteinrunde (Pfullingen - Wackerstein - evtl. Gießstein - Traifelberg - Ursulaberg) in Angriff nehmen, sofern die Gewitter sich in Grenzen halten.
> Treffpunkt Hexenhäusle beim Tierheim, Samstag 14:00 Uhr,
> wer hat Lust?
> ...



Servus
hört sich gut an, ist wohl einiges für mich zu schieben dabei   

Michel/Christoph wie siehts aus? Schaffen wir das bis 1400 hinter Metzingen?
Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (21. Mai 2011)

hört sich gut an ich wäre dabei
Gruß michel


----------



## allerbeschde (21. Mai 2011)

Stephan dann treff mer uns 14 uhr hexe häusle
Gruß Michel


----------



## alböhi (21. Mai 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Sonntag nachmittag,allerdings siehts da wohl gewittermäßig noch schlechter aus als morgen
> 
> Oli



bei dir oder bei mir?

letzte woche bin ich auch " trocken " davongekommen, obwohl´s um uns rum 
sehr dunkel war und es immer wieder mal geregnet hat.

da müss´mer halt die strecke nach dem " sonnenloch " im himmel wählen.

gruss andreas


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Mai 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> bei dir oder bei mir?
> 
> letzte woche bin ich auch " trocken " davongekommen, obwohl´s um uns rum
> sehr dunkel war und es immer wieder mal geregnet hat.
> ...



14 Uhr K´furt Shell-Tanke?
Müsstest halt guiden,da ich mich in der Ecke nicht wirklich gut auskenne.

Gruß Oli


----------



## alböhi (21. Mai 2011)

fein - neckarbegleittrails?

d.h.13.15 in mittelstadt an der mühle.
in sickenhausen gibt´s ´ne neue " linie "
nächster halt 14 uhr tanke k´furt.
einsiedel, keltenschanze, zeitungseiche, 
sophienpflege  .....

vllt. gesellt sich noch ´n schönbuchguide dazu


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Mai 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> fein - neckarbegleittrails?
> 
> d.h.13.15 in *mittelstadt an der mühle.*
> in sickenhausen gibt´s ´ne neue " linie "
> ...



Wär mir auch sehr recht,aber 13.15 Uhr schaff ich nicht.

Wie wärs mit 13.45 Uhr Mühle und 14.30 Uhr Shell-Tanke (für evtl.Zusteiger)?


----------



## allerbeschde (21. Mai 2011)

Stephan großes lob geile tour 72 km 1650 höhenmeter und das mit dem schlauchwechseln funktioniert ja jetzt wie im schlaf 
Gruß Michel


----------



## bubutz2000 (22. Mai 2011)

Danke.
Gruß auch an Durchschlag-Oli



 "ja wie siehst du denn schon wieder aus!"


Stephan


----------



## alböhi (22. Mai 2011)

gut - 13.45 Uhr Mühle und 14.30 Uhr Shell-Tanke (für evtl.Zusteiger)

dann bis nachher


----------



## Yetibike (22. Mai 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Danke.
> Gruß auch an Durchschlag-Oli
> 
> 
> ...





Das mit dem Durchschlag üb ich noch, geht bestimmt noch besser als zwei Mal an der genau gleichen Stelle

Trotzdem, war ne super Tour
Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sommersprosse (22. Mai 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> gut - 13.45 Uhr Mühle und 14.30 Uhr Shell-Tanke (für evtl.Zusteiger)
> 
> dann bis nachher



Ich versuch 14.30 Uhr in K`furt zuzusteigen. Wenn ich nicht da bin, braucht ihr aber nicht zu warten, dann hats mir zeitlich nicht gereicht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Mai 2011)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Ich versuch 14.30 Uhr in K`furt zuzusteigen. Wenn ich nicht da bin, *braucht ihr aber nicht zu warten,* dann hats mir zeitlich nicht gereicht.


Wir warten  gerne!
Auf wann würde es dir denn SICHER reichen?

Edit meinte gerade,ich soll mal aus dem Fenster schauen:


----------



## alböhi (22. Mai 2011)

bei den windgeschwindigkeiten ist " die wolke " bis nachmittag durch.

nur der schlamm bleibt


----------



## Sommersprosse (22. Mai 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wir warten  gerne!
> Auf wann würde es dir denn SICHER reichen?
> 
> Edit meinte gerade,ich soll mal aus dem Fenster schauen:



Also 14.30 Uhr passt, konnts mir noch einrichten.
Gebt halt bescheid falls ihr wg Wetter nicht startet.


----------



## BikerRT (22. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

hab heute gehört, dass in Eningen irgendwas legales gebaut wird, weiß jemand was darüber? Kommt da nen Dirtpark, Pumptrack hin, oder wird ne strecke gebaut?

Und bei Walddorfhäslach solls wohl auch was geben!?


----------



## KaiKaisen (23. Mai 2011)

Also in Facebook gibs ne Gruppe zu dem "bikepark" in Eningen.
So wie es aussieht ist das aber nichts professionelles sondern von privat Leuten gebaut.
Wenn ich es richtig gesehen hab gibs ein paar Kicker und nen Anlieger. Die haben aber auch erst letztes Jahr angefangen zu bauen.


----------



## alböhi (23. Mai 2011)

ich fahr morgen in tü mit: treff 17.30 Dämpferklinik
kommt noch wer mit?

gruss andreas


----------



## KaiKaisen (24. Mai 2011)

Is mir zu früh.
Fährt jemand so um 18Uhr hier in Reutlingen?


----------



## Kamaroroxx (25. Mai 2011)

Servus an alle,

habe gesehen das hier einige wie ich aus Reutlingen kommen.

Ich bin quasi Neueinsteiger und habe mir ein Canyon Nerve AM 7,0 bestellt, welches in zwei WOchen kommen soll, jetzt meine frage, wo kann man in RT richtig geil im WAld die Sau raus lassen???

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (25. Mai 2011)

Kamaroroxx schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> 
> habe gesehen das hier einige wie ich aus Reutlingen kommen.
> 
> ...



einfach mal mitfahren , finden regelmäßig touren statt. 

Alexander


----------



## alböhi (25. Mai 2011)

was hat denn das auswildern von haustieren mit unserem sport zu tun?
aber mach nur, unsere jäger sind dankbar 

herzlich willkommen im club.

hab da grad noch was für einsteiger gefunden. 
gibts sicher auch gefedert und mit stollenreifen  










@ ja servus alexander - fährst du auch noch, oder liest du nur


----------



## KaiKaisen (25. Mai 2011)

Wer ist morgen ab 18 Uhr bei ner Runde dabei?


----------



## alböhi (26. Mai 2011)

komm doch einfach um 18 uhr zum zob.
da trifft sich ´ne trailtourergruppe bei dene ich öfter mal mitfahre.
vllt. könn´mer die bergab mal richtig " anfixen "

gruss andreas

ps.: achtung !!!!  wir fahren spätesten 18:04 los


----------



## Brinsen (26. Mai 2011)

Andreas, wielange geht die Tour ca?


----------



## alböhi (26. Mai 2011)

high folks,

für samstag ( nach )mittag?!  plan ich ´ne schönbuchtour ab tü?
rauf bis zum 7 mühlental. vllt. werden wir ja sogar auch noch
auf´m heimweg von den böblingern auf´m pumptrail eingeladen?!
natürlich gibts auch ´ne afterhour  

@ brinsen: letzte woche bin ich grad noch ohne licht heimgekommen.
d.h. schon mind. 3 h. wir können uns aber auch gerne früher " die kante " geben.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (26. Mai 2011)

Den Samstag klappt bei mir nicht. Sonst immer gern. Ausserdem bin ich eben verdammt lahm. Keine Ahnung wieso. Nächste Woche will ich den Westweg fahren. Wenn das dann immer noch so ist, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Brinsen (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin heut dabei. 

- 18:00 wo genau? 
- Licht?
- Protektoren?


----------



## loretto6 (26. Mai 2011)

Regenbekleidung!


----------



## Brinsen (26. Mai 2011)

Leider....


----------



## LeDidi (26. Mai 2011)

Mist, die Tour um 18 Uhr hätte mich interessiert. Ist die jede Woche?


----------



## alböhi (26. Mai 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Regenbekleidung!





keinen tropfen haben wir abbekommen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Mai 2011)

Es sah um 16 Uhr aber nicht danach aus...

Wer ist denn heute abend in K'furt auf dem Grillfest?


----------



## alböhi (27. Mai 2011)

heisst das etwa, das ich um 18.15 in tü zum treff im " leichtem bieranzug "
aufkreuzen muss 

wir können auch früher schon in rt starten und " den neuen " neckartrail unter die stollen nehmen.

gruss andreas

@ loretto : oder doch lieber regenkleidung?


----------



## loretto6 (27. Mai 2011)

Mal schauen, wie´s heute Abend aussieht. Es hat ja durchaus apotropäische Wirkung, wenn ich meine Regenhose dabei habe. Wenn ich sie nicht mitnehm, kübelt es immer. 

Wenn es nicht gerade schüttet, bin ich um 18:15 an der Tourist-Info!


----------



## beetle (27. Mai 2011)

Wo fährst du denn ungefähr entlang? Wollen wir uns auf dem Weg wieder treffen? Sagen wir oben auf dem Spitzberg, wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (27. Mai 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie´s heute Abend aussieht. Es hat ja durchaus apotopäische Wirkung, wenn ich meine Regenhose dabei habe. Wenn ich sie nicht mitnehm, kübelt es immer.
> 
> Wenn es nicht gerade schüttet, bin ich um 18:15 an der Tourist-Info!



i kenn nur apostroph und das ist nicht das opos su um von katastroph und meistens regnet´s schief  
und was ist mit samstag

ciao dann bis heut abend

.... und noch ´n tip für sonntag ( beitrag geklaut beim nachbarn  ; )



cafescup schrieb:


> Hier mal was zur Info an Alle !!
> 
> Am *So. 29.05.* findet am *Brauhaus Böblingen* ein *Bike Aktiv Frühstück* statt.
> 
> ...


----------



## ricko (27. Mai 2011)

Die Fotos vom letzten Fr-Nait-Raid hat die Fotografin da hochgeladen.


----------



## ZeroTobi (27. Mai 2011)

Abend, 

hat wer lust morgen ne tour zu machen? Würd sagen start gegen 14.30 Uhr Metzingen Hbf.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Mai 2011)

Für die die keine Tour fahren, ich hab noch Platz im Auto und fahr nach Albstadt die Strecke besichtigen und dem Morewood Team beim fahren zu schauen.


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Mai 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> hat wer lust morgen ne tour zu machen? Würd sagen start gegen 14.30 Uhr Metzingen Hbf.
> 
> Gruß Tobi



Würde die letztwöchige Tür rückwärts fahren (Ursulaberg, Traifelberg, Nebelhöhle, Pfullingen) ohne Gießstein und ohne Bachdurchquerung 
Treffpunkt zwischen 14 und 14:30 Hexenhäusle.
Wer hat Lust?

Stephan

("Wie siehst du denn wieder aus?")


----------



## ZeroTobi (27. Mai 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Würde die letztwöchige Tür rückwärts fahren (Ursulaberg, Traifelberg, Nebelhöhle, Pfullingen) ohne Gießstein und ohne Bachdurchquerung
> Treffpunkt zwischen 14 und 14:30 Hexenhäusle.
> Wer hat Lust?
> 
> ...




Bin dabei, des Hexenhäusle is doch gleich nach der Brücke in Richtung Reutlinger Tierheim.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Mai 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Würde die letztwöchige Tür rückwärts fahren


Ich hätte schon Lust,aber



allerbeschde schrieb:


> 72 km 1650 höhenmeter



ist für mich natürlich momentan nicht machbar.Ich würd mich dann irgendwann ausklinken,wenn das ok wäre.

Und 14.30 wäre mir lieber als 14.00

Gruß,Oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (28. Mai 2011)

Also Hexenhäusle (200 m vorm Tierheim) um 14:30 Uhr

Stephan


----------



## Yetibike (28. Mai 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Also Hexenhäusle (200 m vorm Tierheim) um 14:30 Uhr
> 
> Stephan



aber nur ohne Bach!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oli, Christoph, abfahrt NTZL um 13:45 Uhr???

bitte per sms, ich weiß nicht ob ich nochmal reinschau

Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (28. Mai 2011)

mag noch jemand mit mir zusammen morgen hier mitfahren?
wir treffen uns um 8 uhr 30 auf gleis 2 in rt. 
andere zustiegsorte bitte vorher mit mir klären.

@ oli : sorry - sind auch 70/1600, aber du könntest den ganzen tag in der mitte vom pulk im windschatten mitrollen


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Würde die letztwöchige Tür rückwärts fahren (Ursulaberg, Traifelberg, Nebelhöhle, Pfullingen) ohne Gießstein und ohne Bachdurchquerung
> Treffpunkt zwischen 14 und 14:30 Hexenhäusle.
> Wer hat Lust?
> 
> ...



hallo,
ich bin heut auch dort unterwegs, allerdings muß ich mit dem Bike schon den Anfahrtsweg machen.
Könnt ich irgendwo dazustoßen? Albgut Lindenhof oder Speicherbecken irgendwo?


----------



## bubutz2000 (28. Mai 2011)

Friedhof Pfullingen (Zahnradbahnweg/Schulstraße am Fuß Ursulahochberg) ca. 15:15 Uhr oder Ernsthütte kurz vorm Sattel Ursulahochberg, wo es senkrecht nach Pfullingen runter geht ca. 15:45 Uhr


----------



## alböhi (28. Mai 2011)

der schwäbische enduristikverband empfiehlt:



> *AW: NEU... MTB Treff in Böblingen !!! - Teil 2*
> Morgen werden wir im Rahmen der Aktion mit dem Brauhaus eine  Einsteiger-taugliche Tour fahren. Wie die genau aussieht werden wir dann  dynaisch entscheiden in Abhängikeit der Teilnehmer.
> 
> Wir haben nicht den Eindruck, dass die Aktion ausreichend vom Brauhaus  beworben worden ist, somit könnte es durchaus sein, dass wir unter uns  sind und dann eine Tour nach unserem Guto fahren.
> ...



hier gibts weitere infos - ich tanz morgen schon auf ´ner andern hochzeit - viel spass euch


----------



## hst_trialer (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo an alle

bin noch recht frisch in Reutlingen und suche noch ein paar schöne Trails für kleine Runden am Nachmittag. Könnt ihr was schönes empfehlen? So à la Buckleter Kapf ist schon recht heftig (nehm ich aber auch zum üben), aber Güterstein und Gutenberg fand ich ganz angenehm. Etwas in dem Level wäre echt super.

Ciao
Chrischan


----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2011)

hi,
hier noch ein Bild von der gestrigen (saugeilen!!) Tour:

(Problemzonen wie gewünscht leicht nachbearbeitet  ):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (29. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Lust/Zeit auf eine spontane Tour heute Mittag?

Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Mai 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi,
> hier noch ein Bild von der gestrigen (saugeilen!!) Tour:
> 
> (Problemzonen wie gewünscht leicht nachbearbeitet  ):




Ich glaub,dein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm ist nicht mehr ganz auf dem  neuesten Stand!

@Tobi:
Hast nix anderes zu tun?
Mach dich mal lieber an die absenkbare Stütze!


----------



## ZeroTobi (29. Mai 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Tobi:
> Hast nix anderes zu tun?
> Mach dich mal lieber an die absenkbare Stütze!



Hast doch gestern gelernt, ne absenkbare Stütze braucht nur der, der die Fahrtechnik nicht beherrscht

Material kommt hoffentlich nächste Woche.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## keepcool79 (29. Mai 2011)

@ Chrischan: fahr´ doch einfach mal bei einer der Touren, die hier angekündigt werden, mit, wir zeigen Dir dabei gerne ein paar schöne Trails!

@ alle: Doro und ich sind aus dem TTDTL (Toddel-Trail-Days-Trainingslager) in Süd-Südtirol zurück. Hier sind ein paar Fotos für alle, die sich für Trails in der Nähe von Bozen und Meran interessieren.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2011)

@ keepcool79

ja das mache ich gerne. Ich werde mal schauen was ihr demnächst so plant und dann klinke ich mich bei Gelegenheit ein. Mein Problem ist nur, dass ich noch eher grün hinter den Ohren bin was Berge angeht, da ich original aus Stralsund komme. Aber step by step gewöhne ich mich dran. Ich will einfach nur nicht hinderlich sein, wenn ihr fahrt und auch ruhig mal alleine ne Runde trainieren.

Chrischan


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Mai 2011)

Bergauf fahren wir recht langsam und bergab warten wir bei Bedarf gerne - also alles kein Problem.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## hst_trialer (29. Mai 2011)

Das freut mich. Also wenn ich dann mal mitradeln will, dann schreie ich ganz laut 

@ alböhi
war heute beim Brauhaus in bb. Hatte leider etwas mehr erwartet, vor allem an ständen mit händlern. Die Trialshow habe ich auch nicht gesehen. Sollte ja zwischen 11-13 Uhr stattfinden. War aber nix.
Einziges positives: bin mal ein Pedelec gefahren, weil meine Freundin vllt eins bekommen soll. Hat schon gefetzt, aber der Sinn des Radfahrens war doch eher dahin...


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juni 2011)

Wer hat Lust morgen eine mehrstündige Tagestour im Raum Metz-RT-Tü zu fahren?

Gruß oli


----------



## DaFred (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
bin so wie hst_trailer erst vor kurzem hierhergezogen und wollte ein bisschen die Traillandschaft erkunden.

Wohne etwas im Norden von Reutlingen nah am Schönbuchpark. Ist denn hier keiner, der Heut oder dieses Wochenende was unternehmen möchte? Kann mir auch jemand interessante Tours empfehlen durch den Park?
Gruß,
Fred


----------



## DaFred (2. Juni 2011)

@Yetibike:
Um wieviel Uhr hast du denn vor zu Fahren? Ich könnt nur nach Feierabend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (2. Juni 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust morgen eine mehrstündige Tagestour im Raum Metz-RT-Tü zu fahren?
> 
> Gruß oli



Hallo Oli,

ich haben morgen frei,
und wäre ganz gerne dabei! 

Wann willst Du los? Mir wäre am Vormittag schon ganz recht und Du müsstest mein Steuerrohrgeknacke aushalten. Bin noch am lokalisieren und ausmerzen der genauen Fehlerquelle.

Edgar


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juni 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> ich haben morgen frei,
> und wäre ganz gerne dabei!
> ...



Hallo Edgar, Vormittag wäre i.O. aber vor 10:30 Uhr schaffen wirs nicht) hab mit meiner Frau ausgemacht das wir ne Tagestour fahren, kannst Dich gern anschließen, würd über Metzingen Seeburgertal rauf nach Münzingen dann Richtung Albgold dort ne Mahlzeit nehmen dann wieder zurück ab da evtl. ein paar Trail Richtung Pfullingen einbauen. (Habs grob überschlagen ca 100 km mit ca 1400hm alles ohne Gewähr) Gruß oli

@DaFred, will eigentlich Vormittags starten, dann halt ein anderes Mal


----------



## OnkelZed (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo Oli,

geht klar.
Passt euch dann 10:30 an der Tankstelle in Neckartenzlingen?
Hab Dir auch meine Mobilenummer geschickt und können uns ggf. noch vorher kurzschließen.


Grüße
Edgar


----------



## KaiKaisen (2. Juni 2011)

War heute eigentlich jemand im Wasenwald unterwegs?


----------



## Yetibike (3. Juni 2011)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> geht klar.
> Passt euch dann 10:30 an der Tankstelle in Neckartenzlingen?
> ...



Teff o.k., Zeit...genaue Zeit per SMS, da ich noch das ein oder andere machen muß
gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Juni 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Teff o.k., Zeit...genaue Zeit per SMS, *da ich noch das ein oder andere machen muß*
> gruß oli



Ja dann mach hin und häng net vorm PC rum!

Viel Spaß euch,
Ich muß "ebbes am Haus schaffa"



@all:
Hat jemand für Sonntag was geplant?


----------



## ZeroTobi (3. Juni 2011)

Guten Morgen Oli,

Sonntag sieht bei mir gut aus, wo würdest denn hin wollen?
Hätte da noch des S2,5 Technik Stückchen im Angebot, gibt auch ein paar Tragepassagen und viele Steine.

Tobi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Juni 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Oli,
> 
> Sonntag sieht bei mir gut aus, wo würdest denn hin wollen?
> Hätte da noch des S2,5 Technik Stückchen im Angebot, gibt auch ein paar *Tragepassagen und viele Steine.
> ...


Gestern auf den Geschmack gekommen?

Wegen Sonntag:
Ich hab morgen Saisonabschlußfest,deshalb hab ich gefragt. Ich möchte meinen zu erwartenden Alkoholkonsum davon abhängig machen,ob bzw.wann und wo gefahren wird.

Am liebsten wäre mir,wenn ich spontan am Sonntag morgen entscheiden könnte


----------



## KaiKaisen (3. Juni 2011)

Wir fahren morgen Vormittag ne Runde, ehr abwärtsorientiert.
Start wäre 10:45 am Freibad wenn sich jemand meldet.
Mitfahren kann jeder da wir die langsamsten den Berg hoch sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (3. Juni 2011)

Heute Abend jemand in Tübingen am Start? Ich bin um 18:15 bei der Tourist-Info.


----------



## Bube (3. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## bubutz2000 (3. Juni 2011)

Keiner was am Samstag geplant?

Würde in Richtung Bolberg, Roßberg fahren. Schauen, ob ich noch einige Trails wiederfinde. Start Samstag, so gegen 14:30 Uhr (Hexenhäusle). Jemand Lust?

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wirds Sonntag doch nix,ich geh mit meiner lieben Gattin zur "Garden Life" nach Reutlingen(mit viel saufen ist dann heut auch nix).


----------



## ZeroTobi (4. Juni 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Keiner was am Samstag geplant?
> 
> Würde in Richtung Bolberg, Roßberg fahren. Schauen, ob ich noch einige Trails wiederfinde. Start Samstag, so gegen 14:30 Uhr (Hexenhäusle). Jemand Lust?
> 
> Stephan


 

Morgen Stephan,

ich wär dabei, wir hatten ja ursprünglich am Sonntag was geplant, aber da Oli ja nicht kann fällt des denk ich mal flach.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Juni 2011)

*Morgen | 10:30 Uhr | Hardys Bike-Shop*

Wer fährt mit?

Gruß,

Doro und Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (5. Juni 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> .......... ehr abwärtsorientiert .........



 

beschreib das doch bitte mal ´n bisschen genauer.

gruss andreas

ps.: ich werd dienstag wieder hier mitfahren - da geht´s auch bergab


----------



## KaiKaisen (5. Juni 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> beschreib das doch bitte mal ´n bisschen genauer.
> 
> gruss andreas
> 
> ps.: ich werd dienstag wieder hier mitfahren - da geht´s auch bergab



Einmal hoch und dann nur noch runter ohne viel Umwege oder Trailwechsel.
Soviel und das soviel wie möglich.


----------



## Yetibike (6. Juni 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Keiner was am Samstag geplant?
> 
> Würde in Richtung Bolberg, Roßberg fahren. Schauen, ob ich noch einige Trails wiederfinde. Start Samstag, so gegen 14:30 Uhr (Hexenhäusle). Jemand Lust?
> 
> Stephan


 

Falle auch die nächsten zwei Samstage wegen Urlaub aus.

Gruß oli


----------



## alböhi (6. Juni 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Einmal hoch und dann nur noch runter ohne viel Umwege oder Trailwechsel.
> Soviel und das soviel wie möglich.



klasse - da bin ich dabei.

d.h: grasberg, der vierpfotenfels, russinnenfels, 
zum calverbühl und dann natürlich gegenüber die 62.
wenn das net reicht könn´mer noch in urach so weitermachen  

oder doch lieber geradeaus runter 

ab donnerstag früh hab ich wieder zeit.


----------



## aka (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ein Veranstaltungshinweis für die, die mal über den Tellerrand blicken wollen - am kommenden Sonntag trifft sich in Öschelbronn die Bahnelite:





Eine Übersicht der Rennen und den Zeitplan gibts hier.

Gruß,
 Andreas.


----------



## bubutz2000 (6. Juni 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Falle auch die nächsten zwei Samstage wegen Urlaub aus.
> 
> Gruß oli



Habe auch Schulferien...
Vielleicht sieht man sich an der Costa Blanca. Kenne dort ein paar geile trails.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## ZeroTobi (6. Juni 2011)

Kann die nächsten zwei Wochen auch nicht.



bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe auch Schulferien...
> Vielleicht sieht man sich an der Costa Blanca. Kenne dort ein paar geile trails.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



@Stephan wo kennst du eigentlich keine Trails? War wieder ne geile Tour am Samstag

Gruß Tobi


----------



## supernase (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen
am Samstag den *09.Juli 2011 ca. 11:00* gibt es erneut einen Termin im *Hardy's Metzingen* mit meinem Vortrag über Ergonomie auf dem Fahrrad. 
Allgemeine Grundlagen wie Sattelhöhe, Trittwinkel usw. wird erklärt und Hauptprobleme werden angesprochen. 
Anschließend gibt es die Möglichkeit einer Fragerunde.
Wie immer bei Hardy's ist die ganze Sache für den Besucher kostenlos.

http://praxis-lehmann.net/2011/06/07/ergonomievortrag-2/


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. Juni 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich werd dienstag wieder hier mitfahren - da geht´s auch bergab



Wart ihr gestern so gegen 18.30 Uhr zwischen Stahleck und Holzelfingen unterwegs?

Habe im Zellerbuch kurz vor dem Eckfelsen ne Gruppe von ca. 8 Leuten gesehen.

Wenn ja, 
seid ihr auch noch dem Modellflieger begegnet, der seinen Flieger dort rum geschleppt hat?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## alböhi (9. Juni 2011)

das war sicherlich die donnerstag feierabendgruppe vom bertram ( adfc )

gruss andreas

wer fährt morgen mit nach tü zum 18.15 treff?
ich werd schon um 17 uhr in rt zum " warm up " mit´m spaten starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. Juni 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> das war sicherlich die donnerstag feierabendgruppe vom bertram ( adfc )



Die war dann aber 2 Tage zu früh dran 

Aber egal, war halt die größte Gruppe, die mir bis jetzt 
unter der Woche dort oben begegnet ist.
Bin aber eigentlich auch eher Donnerstags unterwegs.
Wegen dem Wetter habe ich's aber diese Woche auf Di gelegt,
was auch gut war, wenn ich gerade so aus dem Fenster auf den
Mädlesfelsen schaue.

Ride on 
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Juni 2011)

Ist denn auch jemand über Pfingsten NICHT im Urlaub und hat Lust auf die eine oder andere Tour?


----------



## alböhi (9. Juni 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ......... 2 Tage zu früh dran
> 
> Aber egal
> 
> ...



richtig - danke für den tip 
so kam ich heut noch rechtzeit zu bertrams adfc´lern und hatte
trotz meines frühausstiegs wegen total verbogenem schaltauge und einer mörderschlammschlacht am breitenbach ´ne riesengaudi.

vllt. war´s bube mit den grafenbergern? oder der mtb-club pfullingen?
oder ...... , oder ......... , oder  ........... - unser sport boomt halt grad.

dieses wochenende bin ich auf jedenfall am start, ebenso an pfingsten.
uups - das ist ja dieses wochenende! gut, dann auch am montag.

was ich schon immer mal fragen wollte:
was um gottes willn ist denn hilln 



> Na ja, die Halbschalen Fraktion hat auch nicht wirklich was mit Hilln zu tun, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Juni 2011)

@ndreas:
Das verstehen wir halt nicht, dafür sind wir wahrscheinlich zu alt und/oder zu uncool. Vor allem fehlt uns aber das Bedürfnis von vielen (vor allem jungen) Leuten, sich von anderen Subkulturen abzugrenzen, um in `ner bestimmten Subkultur akzeptiert zu werden.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (9. Juni 2011)

subkultur - na ja - ich sag immer nur, des wahnsinns neue blüte.
andere wiederum machen geocaching 

und alter schütz vor thorheit nicht.

na wenigstens sind wir für die schwerkraft alle gleich  



> ......... and to ride a bike you need two of them.


und beim kopf geht´s  doch mehr um inhalt, als um verpackung


----------



## chrisuu (10. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ist denn auch jemand über Pfingsten NICHT im Urlaub und hat Lust auf die eine oder andere Tour?



Wie schaut´s mit der üblichen Samstagsrunde aus?

Ich hätte Lust auf ein paar Trails - vielleicht ist Michel ja auch dabei


----------



## loretto6 (10. Juni 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> na wenigstens sind wir für die schwerkraft alle gleich



Gar nicht wahr!! Die Schwerkraft zerrt ganz unterschiedlich, frag mal die Ollis. Die sind bergab immer viel schneller als ich, wegen der Schwerkraft.


----------



## Sommersprosse (10. Juni 2011)

Lässt du die Schwerkraft denn auch heut Abend an dir zerren?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juni 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Wie schaut´s mit der üblichen Samstagsrunde aus?
> 
> Ich hätte Lust auf ein paar Trails - vielleicht ist Michel ja auch dabei



Morgen wird es bei mir vermutlich nix.
Ich bin aber heute am späten Nachmittag unterwegs *und werde René´s Comeback beiwohnen*

falls wer Interesse hat:Bitte Bescheid geben,dann könnte man sich um
*17.30 Uhr in Neckartenzlingen an der Araltanke treffen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Juni 2011)

Also wir drehen morgen um 10 Uhr wieder ne Runde.
Bei Interesse würden wir 10:15 Uhr am Freibad starten.
Einmal rauf auf die Alb und dann am Stück runter.
Danach solang noch lust ist etwas springen usw.


----------



## alböhi (10. Juni 2011)

@ oli : schafft ihr´s dann bis 18.15 bis tü oder soll´n wir euch entgegenkommen?

wenn ja: ruf an dreas


----------



## OnkelZed (10. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Morgen wird es bei mir vermutlich nix.
> Ich bin aber heute am späten Nachmittag unterwegs *und werde René´s Comeback beiwohnen*





Viel Vergnügen und welcome back


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juni 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> @ oli : schafft ihr´s dann bis 18.15 bis tü oder soll´n wir euch entgegenkommen?
> 
> wenn ja: ruf an dreas



Tü ist bissle weit,René ist es nicht mehr gewohnt nur mit Muskelkraft zu treten.
Wir werden heimatnah ewas rum fahren und schauen,was er noch drauf hat.


----------



## Yetibike (10. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ist denn auch jemand über Pfingsten NICHT im Urlaub und hat Lust auf die eine oder andere Tour?


 

ne keiner Da, (bis auf Christoph)

Schöne Pfingsten....allen.

p.s. was war das noch mit der Schwerkraft?Bergab? Ich bin ab sofort für Gewichtsangleichung bei den Tourteilnehmern, dann kann keiner mehr sich Beschweren das WIR bergab immer schneller sind.

Gruß oli


----------



## beetle (10. Juni 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> das war sicherlich die donnerstag feierabendgruppe vom bertram ( adfc )
> 
> gruss andreas
> 
> ...



Heute 18:15, ab wo? Wäre gern dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (10. Juni 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich bin ab sofort für Gewichtsangleichung bei den Tourteilnehmern, ...


Ich würde dann ja ab sofort nur noch zu zweit kommen, aber selbst das langt ja noch nicht für gestandene Mannsgewichter wie euch

@beetle: Fr-Treff ist immer an der Brücke bei der Touri-Info.
Ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## loretto6 (10. Juni 2011)

Sommersprosse schrieb:


> Lässt du die Schwerkraft denn auch heut Abend an dir zerren?



Klar! Auch wenn sie bei mir weniger heftig zerrt. 

@René: na also! Nur schwucken macht doch nicht glücklich.


----------



## Sommersprosse (10. Juni 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Klar! Auch wenn sie bei mir weniger heftig zerrt.
> 
> @René: na also! Nur schwucken macht doch nicht glücklich.



na dann bis später


----------



## beetle (10. Juni 2011)

Ich muss leider wieder absagen. Meine Freundin hat mich drauf hingewiesen, das wir heute noch was vor hatten.


----------



## McFussel (10. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ist denn auch jemand über Pfingsten NICHT im Urlaub und hat Lust auf die eine oder andere Tour?



Bin da...will auch rumrollen....endlich von der Autobahn runter - nur Verrückte unterwegs!   

So rischdisch geil ist's nur uf m Treeeeeiiiiilllll!


----------



## allerbeschde (10. Juni 2011)

Hey Christoph Samstag isch schlecht .
Wenn dann Sonntag oder Montag bin da flexibel 
Kansch der mol überlege
Gruß michel


----------



## DaFred (10. Juni 2011)

Morgen wär ich gern dabei. Wenn mir Jemand ne Nummer zukommen lässt, der morgen mitkommt, dann meld ich mich.
Auch Sonntag wär mir recht. Ich brauch ein wenig den Ausritt.
Gruß,
Fred


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Juni 2011)

Ich bin auch für morgen !

Vorschlag:*14 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen*

Gruß Oli


----------



## chrisuu (11. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für morgen !
> 
> Vorschlag:*14 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen*
> 
> Gruß Oli




o.k., bin dabei   Morgen soll eh besseres Wetter sein...


----------



## Andi_85 (11. Juni 2011)

Geselle mich eventuell auch mal wieder mit dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allerbeschde (11. Juni 2011)

Perfekt dann bis morgen in alter frische
freu mich Gruß Michel


----------



## alböhi (11. Juni 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> ne keiner Da, (bis auf Christoph)
> Gruß oli



von wegen - das war ´n richtig flotter dreier gestern 
wir hatten gestern den geilsten trailflow meiner schönbuchzeit. 

da hast richtig was verpasst 

gruss andreas


----------



## julio80 (11. Juni 2011)

hallo zusammen,

wuerde morgen gerne auch ab bahnhof metzingen mitfahren.
wie lange und was fuer strecken wollt ihr fahren?
wuerde um 14:04 ankommen, falls das ok ist.
gruss


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Juni 2011)

julio80 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wuerde morgen gerne auch ab bahnhof metzingen mitfahren.
> wie lange und was fuer strecken wollt ihr fahren?
> ...


Das passt schon,mit dem gleichen Zug kommt noch jemand.
Zeit-und Streckenmäßig sind wir flexibel und kommen bestimmt auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner.


Bis morgen,
Oli


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Juni 2011)

Doro und ich sind morgen auch dabei. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Kamaroroxx (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich werde versuchen das nächste mal auch dazu zu Stoßen wenn ich darf. Habe jetzt auch mein Canyon bekommen muss aber erstmal die Schaltung einstellen lassen da ich keine Ahnung davon habe.

Sonst wäre ich heute auch dazu gekommen.

Wo bzw. bei wem kann ich den hier in RT gut meine Schaltung einstellen lassen ohne gleich ein riesen vermögen Zahlen zu müssen. 

Ich wohne iin Orschel Hagen......und ich kenne hier nur den Wandel....


----------



## LeDidi (12. Juni 2011)

Ja nicht zum Wandel! Transvelo ist mein Tipp.

Wer von euch hat heute Notdienst und kann mir kostengünstig 2 cm Spacer für ein kleines Türmchen anbieten? Wäre klasse, dann rollt die neue Gabel schon


----------



## KaiKaisen (12. Juni 2011)

Also Schaltung kann man mit etwas zeit selber einstellen. 

Spacer habe ich jede Menge in verschiedenen Höhen daheim.


----------



## LeDidi (12. Juni 2011)

Treff ich dich heute Abend noch irgendwo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (12. Juni 2011)

Wohl kaum, bin noch aufm rückweg aus leogang und bleib in Stuttgart.


----------



## Andi_85 (12. Juni 2011)

Heutige Tour:

Bilder

War mal wieder richtig schön und gut! 

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Juni 2011)

Ja,da haben wir eine richtig schöne Runde hin bekommen,wenn ich uns mal selber loben darf

Oli


----------



## McFussel (13. Juni 2011)

Warum seid Ihr am Kapf vorbei gefahren???


----------



## chrisuu (13. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ja,da haben wir eine richtig schöne Runde hin bekommen,wenn ich uns mal selber loben darf
> 
> Oli



absolut, großes Lob an die Tour-Guides


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Juni 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Warum seid Ihr am Kapf vorbei gefahren???



Wir wollten lieber "beim lautlosen Surfen über episch lange Waldtrails" ein "Gänsehautgefühl" bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mister Niceguy (13. Juni 2011)

Andi_85 schrieb:


> Heutige Tour:
> 
> Bilder
> 
> ...


War heute mittag die Tour nachfahren. Sehr schön. Leider hat es ab Urach zu regnen angefangen und die Abfahrt über den Calwer Bühl hat sich dadurch etwas anspruchsvoller gestaltet 

Grüße, Flo.


----------



## McFussel (14. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wir wollten lieber "beim lautlosen Surfen über episch lange Waldtrails" ein "Gänsehautgefühl" bekommen.



Ach so....ich versuch immer Arschwasser zu bekommen  derzeit wird intensiv der TrackStand geübt...


----------



## alböhi (16. Juni 2011)

für kurzentschlossene: heute nachmittag ab reutlingen.
flotte 3 h ( 2 x rauf und runter: ehninger weide und glems )

gruss andreas

14:15 : na gut - ich bin dann mal weg bevor es regnet


----------



## alböhi (17. Juni 2011)

hallo tü-treff.

kann mich bitte wer anrufen, wenn ihr fahrt?!
bin heut in tü zum " schaffen " und komm nicht mehr an´ pc.
ich bräuchte ´ne halbe stunde vorlauf.

gruss andreas


----------



## chrisuu (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo, 

geht heute was? 

Michel? Oli?

Meldet Euch!

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Juni 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> geht heute was?
> 
> ...



Ich warte seit Stunden auf den angekündigten Regen,um dann sagen zu können:
"Heut geht nix mit biken,weil´s regnet"


----------



## alböhi (18. Juni 2011)

ansage für morgen 

- flotte 3h ( diesmal 3x rauf und runter )
- bei jedem wetter 
- nicht vor 12

wer fährt mit?

gruss andreas


----------



## DaFred (18. Juni 2011)

von wo solls denn losgehen?


----------



## alböhi (18. Juni 2011)

von zuhause  

ich starte in reutlingen, römerschanze, scheibengipfel, gaiskopf, ehninger weide,  ..........


----------



## LeDidi (19. Juni 2011)

Zufällig erst um drei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (21. Juni 2011)

Hi Folks,
allen TTD2011-ern wünsche ich eine gute Anreise und bitte die "Winterklamotten" nicht vergessen.
@Andreas: gute Anreise und im Bedarfsfall - bitte melden!
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## beetle (22. Juni 2011)

Am Wochenende soll das Wetter wieder gut werden. Ich schlag mal folgendes vor:

- Schönbuch extreme: 1200-1300hm und die besten Trails
- Bad Urach, Albkante etc

Erstes könnte ich gerne den Führer spielen, bei der Alb bin ich selbst noch am "lernen". Wie wäre es? Samstag oder Sonntag, mir egal. Von mir auch an beiden Tagen beides.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juni 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Am Wochenende soll das Wetter wieder gut werden. Ich schlag mal folgendes vor:
> 
> - Schönbuch extreme: 1200-1300hm und die besten Trails
> *- Bad Urach, Albkante etc*
> ...



Vorschlag:

*Samstag 14 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## beetle (22. Juni 2011)

Ok. Machen wir so. Kann man da irgendwo umsonst parken? Vom Bahnfahren habe ich für das Erste die Schnautze voll. 

Dann Sonntag Schönbuch total. Wer kommt mit? Ich habe halt an einem Track seit Wochen gefeilt, der ein schöner Loop durch den Schönbuch ist. Eigentlich ergibt sich die Distanz und hm nur daher, weil man ja irgerndwie zu den Trails kommen muss.


----------



## Yetibike (22. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Vorschlag:
> 
> *Samstag 14 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Metzingen*


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2011)

ich wäre morgen früh Traifelberg-Li-Unterhos unterwegs. Paar geile Abfahrten machen.
Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. Juni 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


>



Halbe Stunde vorher bei mir?

@beetle:
Ob am Bahnhof die Parkplätze kostenlos sind weiß ich nicht,
Aber es hat drum rum genug Seitenstraßen.


----------



## bikepassionalb (24. Juni 2011)

Hi, wie lang wollt Ihr den fahren?


----------



## Yetibike (25. Juni 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Halbe Stunde vorher bei mir?
> 
> @beetle:
> Ob am Bahnhof die Parkplätze kostenlos sind weiß ich nicht,
> Aber es hat drum rum genug Seitenstraßen.





@puma, Rückkehr in NTZL wird wie sonst auch immer zwischen 18-20 sein.

gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2011)

Ich muss heute leider noch wo hin. Werde es sicher nicht packen. 

Morgen aber: Schönbuch. Über Strecke und Länge kann man gerne reden. Andernfalls fahre ich meine große Strecke. Man könnte sich ja so um die Mittagszeit bei Hohen Entringen treffen. Mag wer mit?


----------



## Yetibike (25. Juni 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich muss heute leider noch wo hin. Werde es sicher nicht packen.
> 
> Morgen aber: Schönbuch. Über Strecke und Länge kann man gerne reden. Andernfalls fahre ich meine große Strecke. Man könnte sich ja so um die Mittagszeit bei Hohen Entringen treffen. Mag wer mit?



Nun da Hijo jetzt auch lieber das Haus aufräumt bevor die Gattin zurück kommt und sich sonst keiner gemeldet hat, sag ich jetzt den Treff für heute in Metzingen ab.
Werd dann selber ne Ronda fahren
Gruß oli


----------



## allerbeschde (25. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs wie siehts morge mit ner runde bin heut erst vom urlaub zurück ! 
Die alten knochen bewegen,täte gut.
Gruß michel


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2011)

Lese einfach meinen vorherigen Post.


----------



## bikepassionalb (25. Juni 2011)

Wann und wo, startest du Morgen beetle ?


----------



## BikerRT (25. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand, ob die i.d. Dämpferklinik diese Schaumstoffdichtungen für Rock Shox Gabeln vorrätig haben? Hab meine letzte Woche im Bikepark in Albstadt kaputt gemacht, war zu viel Schlamm und Dreck dort. Meine ganze Gabel ist von innen versaut.

Am Freitag morgen will ich nach Saalbach und bis dahin muss das Bike wieder fit sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2011)

@BikerRT:
Guck mal hier:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p1bc4a68df8f701409418fddb584630d6/s/Rock-Shox-Dichtungskit.html

Habe damals alles für meine Fox hier bestellt, und neue Dichtungen für den Bremshebel.
Am 3. Tag war das Zeug da. Ich rief allerdings zusätzlich an.


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2011)

puma24 schrieb:


> Wann und wo, startest du Morgen beetle ?



Habe mich da noch nicht festgelegt. Für mich bietet es sich an am Pfäffinger Bahnhof zu starten. Oder oben in Hohen Entringen oder Bebenhausen. Von mir auch an einen der Wanderparkplätze am Bromberg. Könnte man überall einsteigen. Ich selbst fahre ab Pfäffingen. Uhrzeit habe ich mich noch nicht festgelegt. Nicht zu spät. 11:00 oder 12:00 wäre gut. 

Strecke dann je nach Lust und Fittness. 


Grüße
Rene


----------



## bikepassionalb (25. Juni 2011)

Habs mir überlegt, fahr doch bei mir in der Gegend nur ne kleine Runde.
Dir viel Spaß


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. Juni 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> Hey Jungs wie siehts morge mit ner runde bin heut erst vom urlaub zurück !
> Die alten knochen bewegen,täte gut.
> Gruß michel



Haus ist sauber,Frau ist zufrieden - diesmal sollte es klappen:

*14 Uhr Metzingen Bahnhof*

Oli

@beetle:
Uhrzeit und Anreise passen mir morgen nicht rein,gerne aber ein anderes mal!


----------



## allerbeschde (25. Juni 2011)

oli des hört sich gschickt an.
dann bis morge 14 uhr
Gruß michel


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2011)

Für Metzingen habe ich morgen leider keine Lust und Zeit.

Keiner mit in den Schönbuch?


----------



## crustybasti (26. Juni 2011)

hallo,
hat noch jemand lust auf eine Abendtour? Ich wollte so um 18Uhr in RT starten.
Wackerstein, Ruefseck, Breitenbachquelle... so als Vorschlag.


----------



## alböhi (29. Juni 2011)

wie wär´s morgen mit triathlon?
´ne runde biken und anschliessend zum see gehn.


----------



## loretto6 (29. Juni 2011)

Für die Tübinger: der Trail vom Heilbrunnen runter ins Ehrenbachtal ist derzeit nicht mehr befahrbar. Da liegen im oberen Teil jede Menge umgestürzter Bäume im Weg. Falls jemand eine Motorsäge hat ...


----------



## Beorn (29. Juni 2011)

Wie jetzt, gestern noch im Baumverhau geendet!? Keinen Klappsägerich dabeigehabt?

Ich weiß jetzt endlich, zwei Mionate bevor ich wegzieh, warum der Trail an der Breitenbachquelle so beliebt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (29. Juni 2011)

Eine Klappsäge reicht da nicht mehr, das sind schon richtig große Dinger! Glücklicherweise fahre ich auf Sicht, konnte also noch rechtzeitig bremsen.


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juni 2011)

wo sich euer toddel so rumtreibt....


----------



## britta-ox (29. Juni 2011)

@jj: sehr schön dein Filmchen


----------



## DJT (29. Juni 2011)

jep 

was leider nicht gefilmt wurde ist der Gipfel-Dance


----------



## wolfmark (30. Juni 2011)

Was leider auch die meisten am letzten Tag verpasst haben, war der geniale Freeride Trail von Kronplatz runter. Toddel, mtbjahn und ich hatten einen genialen Dolomitenabschluss mit viel flow:


 

 

 

 


und


 Grüße, Wolfgang


----------



## zeY (1. Juli 2011)

jemand morgen für eine Tour von Tübingen aus zu begeistern ?


----------



## supernase (1. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen geht heute von euch noch einer auf den Trias? Wann und wo?


----------



## alböhi (2. Juli 2011)

vorschlag für morgen auf der reutlinger alb: 
start um 12 uhr; 60km/1600hm trailtour

wer mag mit ?

gruss andras


----------



## loretto6 (2. Juli 2011)

Bist Du da schon ausgeschlafen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supernase (2. Juli 2011)

Also wenn Ihr schon wach seid gibt es jemand der heute am Vormittag fährt?
Heute Nachmittag steht die kleine Hexe im Naturtheater Reutlingen auf dem Programm.


----------



## supernase (2. Juli 2011)

Auf Facebook gibt es auch eine Gruppe Biketreff Reutlingen also wenn da einer Interesse hat.


----------



## loretto6 (2. Juli 2011)

Was zur Hölle ist facebook?


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juli 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle ist facebook?



Dat is nix mer für unser Alder, is auch wohl eher ne Männerdomäne

äh, falls noch nicht schon gesehen, Treffpunkt heute (Sa) am Metzinger Bahnhof um 14 Uhr.

Falls Interesse besteht.

Gruß oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Dat is nix mer für unser Alder, is auch wohl eher ne Männerdomäne
> 
> äh, falls noch nicht schon gesehen, Treffpunkt heute (Sa) am Metzinger Bahnhof um 14 Uhr.
> 
> ...


Bin dabei, wenn die Straßen trocken sind - bin Schönwetterfahrer (zu mindest beim Losfahren)


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juli 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wenn die Straßen trocken sind - bin Schönwetterfahrer (zu mindest beim Losfahren)




Im Tunnel in Neckartailfingen ist also Abfahrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich melde mich auch noch spontan an. Allerdings komme ich aus Ebersbach, brauche also etwas und es könnte ein paar Minuten später werden.

Meine Nummer schicke ich per PM

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Yetibike (2. Juli 2011)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich auch noch spontan an. Allerdings komme ich aus Ebersbach, brauche also etwas und es könnte ein paar Minuten später werden.
> 
> Meine Nummer schicke ich per PM
> 
> ...



14 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Metzingen, wir warten

Gruß oli


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Juli 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> vorschlag für morgen auf der reutlinger alb:
> start um 12 uhr; 60km/1600hm trailtour
> 
> wer mag mit ?
> ...



Doro und mir ist das etwas zu spät und zu viel.
Daher lautet unser Gegenvorschlag:
Start um 11 Uhr in Reutlingen bei Hardys Bike-Shop, Gesamtdauer (also Fahrzeit + Pausen) vier bis viereinhalb Stunden.
Was meinst Du dazu, Andreas?
Möcht´ sonst noch jemand mitfahren?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (2. Juli 2011)

viel spass euch  - da ich heut ´nen schweren arbeitstag hatte werd  ich morgen ausschlafen und dann angeln gehn.
wie wär´s mit montag abend?

gruss andreas

ps.: was heisst hier zu viel? in 4 1/2 h kannst bei ´nem 20er schnitt .......


----------



## bucki08 (3. Juli 2011)

Hi Marc,

ich würde mit euch mitfahren um 11Uhr heute Morgen.vielleicht gibst nochmals kurz Bescheid,ob ihr auch wirklich fahren geht,ansonsten bis nachher.

Gruß Thomas

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Juli 2011)

Hi Thomas,

wir fahren, aber erst um 11:30 Uhr.
Wir haben nicht mehr damit gerechnet, daß noch jemand mitfahren will.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## bucki08 (3. Juli 2011)

Hi Marc,

also ich sitze schon vor unserem Abfahrtspunkt,deinen Eintrag habe ich erst gerade gelesen.Bis,gleich dann

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## crustybasti (3. Juli 2011)

hi, 

hat jemand noch lust so um 15 Uhr von RT aus eine Runde zu fahren?


----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2011)

Das Wochenende naht. Hätte Lust auf Uracher Alb am Samstag.


----------



## Yetibike (8. Juli 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Das Wochenende naht. Hätte Lust auf Uracher Alb am Samstag.


 

Wie immer: IMMER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (8. Juli 2011)

Sonntag hätte ich eventuell Zeit für eine Tour. Heute und morgen leider nicht - bin also heute Abend nicht am Start.


----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Wie immer: IMMER



Konkret? Morgen soll es gegeb abends regnen. Sollten also nicht spät starten. Also ich bin mal pauschal dabei.


----------



## Yetibike (8. Juli 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Konkret? Morgen soll es gegeb abends regnen. Sollten also nicht spät starten. Also ich bin mal pauschal dabei.


 
Konkret!

Start Metzingen Bahnhof 13:30 Uhr?? dann gehts Richtung Burg Neuffen danach Teck und danach......
(siehe auch Nürtinger Theade)


----------



## bubutz2000 (8. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Konkret!
> 
> Start Metzingen Bahnhof 13:30 Uhr?? dann gehts Richtung Burg Neuffen danach Teck und danach......
> (siehe auch Nürtinger Theade)



wie komme ich dann wieder nach Hause? Und wie immer: nur wenn die Strassen trocken sind...

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2011)

Wollen wir nicht früher starten? Abends gibts halt Regen. Wohl Gewitter...


----------



## Yetibike (9. Juli 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Wollen wir nicht früher starten? Abends gibts halt Regen. Wohl Gewitter...



Du da der ein oder andere (auch ich) heut noch einkaufen gehen muß um den häuslichen Frieden zu wahren ist bei mir 13 Uhr das höchste der Gefühle und da starte ich in Neckartenzlingen, früher gehts nich


----------



## chrisuu (9. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Konkret!
> 
> Start Metzingen Bahnhof 13:30 Uhr?? dann gehts Richtung Burg Neuffen danach Teck und danach......
> (siehe auch Nürtinger Theade)











 Bin dabei - muß a neues Rädle testen. 

@ beetle: mußt halt a bissle schneller fahrn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    wer wird denn bei ein paar Tröpfchen gleich nervös?


----------



## Yetibike (9. Juli 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Bin dabei - muß a neues Rädle testen.
> 
> @ beetle: mußt halt a bissle schneller fahrn
> 
> ...



dann fahr ich wohl heut hinten allein


----------



## beetle (9. Juli 2011)

Ok. Dann bin ich um 13:30 am Metzinger bahnhof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (9. Juli 2011)

Ich komme auf jeden Fall. Ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät.


----------



## allerbeschde (10. Juli 2011)

So nun ein großes lob an unseren grandiosen tourguide
Oli hat wie immer riesen spaß gemacht
PS 29Christoph ich hof der krampf hat sich wieder verzogen die räder sind einfach zu groß für uns
Gruß 26Michel


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juli 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> So nun ein großes lob an unseren grandiosen tourguide
> Oli hat wie immer riesen spaß gemacht
> PS* 29Christoph *ich hof der krampf hat sich wieder verzogen die räder sind einfach zu groß für uns
> Gruß 26Michel


----------



## Yetibike (10. Juli 2011)

allerbeschde schrieb:


> So nun ein großes lob an unseren grandiosen tourguide
> Oli hat wie immer riesen spaß gemacht
> PS 29Christoph ich hof der krampf hat sich wieder verzogen die räder sind einfach zu groß für uns
> Gruß 26Michel



Will nur anfügen

                          IHR WOLLTET DA HOCH!!!!!!!!
Ich weiß ja nicht wie euch´s geht aber für mich war das die schwerste Tour, abgesehen Stefan´s linksrum Lichtensteintour, die ich bisher gefahren hab. Das machen wir nie wieder!!!!!????
Bis nächsten Samstag und trainiert nicht so viel


----------



## beetle (10. Juli 2011)

War eine tolle tour. War nachher so fertig, das ich nach Metzingen heim einfach abgehängt wurde. Ging einfach nix mehr und musste meine Geschwindigkeit fahren. Irgendwie war gestern eh bei mir der Wurm drin. 

Danke fürs Mitnehmen!


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Will nur anfügen
> 
> IHR WOLLTET DA HOCH!!!!!!!!
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie euch´s geht aber für mich war das die schwerste Tour, abgesehen Stefan´s linksrum Lichtensteintour, die ich bisher gefahren hab. Das machen wir nie wieder!!!!!????
> Bis nächsten Samstag und trainiert nicht so viel



Ich hab gleich gesagt: Ich schaffe es bis zur Teck, aber nicht mehr zurück. Aber die Abfahrten waren allesamt genial . Und nur deswegen quälen wir uns hoch, oder?
Ansonsten war ich nicht unfroh, dass mir meine Frau heute Familie verordnet hat - mit den schweren Beinen 

Bis Samstag

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kamaroroxx (10. Juli 2011)

Servus an alle,

da ich quasi neu in der MTB szene bin und am liebsten im Wald / Gelände unterwegs bin wollte ich mal fragen ob hier sich wer auskennt im Gebiet Schönbuch etc???

Ich würde gerne mal ein paar schöne Trails fahren, finde jedoch selber keine....

Vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen...

Gruß

Martin


----------



## DocB (10. Juli 2011)

Karte des Naturparks Schönbuch kaufen, rote Wege suchen, Bingo.


----------



## ZeroTobi (10. Juli 2011)

War gestern echt ne hammer Tour, die Felge ist auch wieder gradgebogen und der Achter beseitigt. Gruß 26Tobi


----------



## loretto6 (10. Juli 2011)

Kamaroroxx schrieb:


> Servus an alle,
> 
> da ich quasi neu in der MTB szene bin und am liebsten im Wald / Gelände unterwegs bin wollte ich mal fragen ob hier sich wer auskennt im Gebiet Schönbuch etc???
> 
> ...



Es gibt in Tübingen einige feste MTB-Treffs. Dienstags bei der Dämpfer-Klink, ebenfalls Dienstags beim RV Pfeil und dem Radladen am Haagtor. Außerdem noch Freitag um 18:15 an der Tourist-Info. Da geht es fast immer in den Schönbuch. Ansonsten ist der HW 5 ausgeschildert Richtung Herrenberg, außer am Sonntag immer eine Tour wert.


----------



## beetle (10. Juli 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> War gestern echt ne hammer Tour, die Felge ist auch wieder gradgebogen und der Achter beseitigt. Gruß 26Tobi



Respekt, wenn du den 8er wieder raus bekommen hast.


----------



## chrisuu (11. Juli 2011)

ZeroTobi schrieb:


> War gestern echt ne hammer Tour, die Felge ist auch wieder gradgebogen und der Achter beseitigt. Gruß 26Tobi




auch von mir Respekt   bist n´echter "Chipsletten-Geradebieger"  

Gruß Teilzeit-29er


----------



## chrisuu (11. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Will nur anfügen
> 
> IHR WOLLTET DA HOCH!!!!!!!!
> Ich weiß ja nicht wie euch´s geht aber für mich war das die schwerste Tour, abgesehen Stefan´s linksrum Lichtensteintour, die ich bisher gefahren hab. Das machen wir nie wieder!!!!!????
> Bis nächsten Samstag und trainiert nicht so viel




dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer vielleicht noch        

Die Abfahrten waren wirklich allesamt einfach nur genial und absolut "29er-Hardtail-ohne-absenkbare-Sattelstütze-geeignet"  

Gruß vom krampfgeplagten Gelegenheits-29er


----------



## damage0099 (11. Juli 2011)

@chrisuu: Wie fährt sich denn das 29er auf den Trails?
Wirklich "so" gut, wie alle Fanboys schreiben? (nein, werde mir sicher keins holen aus div. Gründen). Und auch schneller, nicht nur gefühlt sondern tatsächlich schneller?

2 Kumpels von mir schwärmen ohne Ende, daher interessiert es mich.
Leider war ich mit ihnen noch nicht unterwegs, seit sie das 29er haben.

(achso: Hast 2- oder 3-fach?)

danke, gruß damage


----------



## Yetibike (11. Juli 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> auch von mir Respekt  bist n´echter "Chipsletten-Geradebieger"
> 
> Gruß Teilzeit-29er


 
Ob das wieder so hält wie´s schon war werden die div. weitere Abkürzungen ins Gelände nächsten Samstag zeigen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Juli 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen, außer vielleicht noch
> 
> Die Abfahrten waren wirklich allesamt einfach nur genial und absolut "29er-Hardtail-ohne-absenkbare-Sattelstütze-geeignet"
> 
> Gruß vom krampfgeplagten Gelegenheits-*29er*



Bilder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (12. Juli 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bilder!!!


 

KEINE ZEIT


----------



## chrisuu (12. Juli 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @chrisuu: Wie fährt sich denn das 29er auf den Trails?
> Wirklich "so" gut, wie alle Fanboys schreiben? (nein, werde mir sicher keins holen aus div. Gründen). Und auch schneller, nicht nur gefühlt sondern tatsächlich schneller?
> 
> 2 Kumpels von mir schwärmen ohne Ende, daher interessiert es mich.
> ...



Nur zur Info: aufgrund einer "längerwierigen" Reparatur meines 26ers bin ich überhaupt in die Verlegenheit gekommen ein 29er Trek-Hardtail (mit 3 x 10) als Test-/Leihbike fahren zu "müssen". Ich werde definitiv auch nicht 26er-abtrünnig.

Ich, als "Überzeugungs-Fully-Fahrer" kam erstaunlich gut mit dem "harten" Bike zurecht. Und solange meine Muskulatur mitspielte, kann ich auch von den "Klettereigenschaften" nur positiv berichten (lag aber sicher auch an der Übersetzung). 
Bergab war z.B. an der verblockten Trailabfahrt von der Teck oder der Abfahrt nach dem Sattelbogen Richtung Oberlenningen bis auf eine Kehre (die ich allerdings auch mit meinem 26er Fully nicht hinbekomme) alles ohne lästige Sattelverstellerrei fahrbar.
Ob´s jetzt tatsächlich schneller ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Ich war am Samstag eher langsamer - das hatte aber nichts mit dem Bike zu tun, sondern mit einer schlechten Tagesform.

Für meine längste und höhenmeterreichste Tour des Jahres also genau das Richtige 

Gruß
chrisuu


----------



## damage0099 (12. Juli 2011)

hi chrisuu, vielen Dank für die Info...interessant.


----------



## alböhi (12. Juli 2011)

ich werd heut mal wieder hier mitfahren.

kommt noch wer aus rt mit?

gruss andreas


----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juli 2011)

ganz vergessen, das video von den 3 zinnen...


----------



## Yetibike (12. Juli 2011)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ganz vergessen, das video von den 3 zinnen...



NEID NEID NEID

Da will ich auch hin!

Gruß oli


----------



## Yetibike (12. Juli 2011)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Für meine längste und höhenmeterreichste Tour des Jahres also genau das Richtige
> 
> Gruß
> chrisuu



soll das wohl heißen das die Touren bisher zu kurz waren?


 können wir ja ändern, Du trainierst ja am Samstag 24h am Stück

Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## loretto6 (13. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> NEID NEID NEID
> 
> Da will ich auch hin!
> 
> Gruß oli



Da musst Du aber furchtbar früh aufstehen, dann gaaaanz lang einen gaaaanz steilen Berg hochfahren und wenn Du oben bist, furchtbar frieren, weil es saukalt und windig ist!


----------



## LeDidi (13. Juli 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich werd heut mal wieder hier mitfahren.
> 
> kommt noch wer aus rt mit?
> 
> gruss andreas



Warst du da? Dann hätten wir uns endlich mal kennen lernen können. Haben wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (13. Juli 2011)

Nein, er war nicht da!


----------



## Yetibike (13. Juli 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Da musst Du aber furchtbar früh aufstehen, dann gaaaanz lang einen gaaaanz steilen Berg hochfahren und wenn Du oben bist, furchtbar frieren, weil es saukalt und windig ist!


 
 jetzt hab ich schon den Ruf als verschlafener warmduschender ebenfahrender Windbeutel 

so kommt´s halt....


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> gaaaanz lang einen gaaaanz steilen Berg hochfahren



...das ist das, was mir hier fehlt.   ...es kann nicht lang genug sein...das Bergvolk ist einfach zu beneiden


----------



## beetle (13. Juli 2011)

Die Trails um die 3 Zinnen sind doch für MTB gesperrt und es soll doch da noch von dickbäuchigen Touris, die mit Bussen hochgekarrt werden nur so wimmeln. Oder ist das nun anders rum?


----------



## junkyjerk (13. Juli 2011)

wir waren früh genug am start, um den touris auszuweichen... offiziell sind die trails wohl gesperrt, aber das sind sie hier in bawü ja auch...


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2011)

Da lob ich mir die CH...oben alles voller Bike-Schilder  herrlich!
Die haben's begriffen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (13. Juli 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Die Trails um die 3 Zinnen sind doch für MTB gesperrt und es soll doch da noch von dickbäuchigen Touris, die mit Bussen hochgekarrt werden nur so wimmeln. Oder ist das nun anders rum?



Das strenge Bike Verbot faengt soweit mir bekannt ab dem Paternsattel Richtung 3 Zinnen Huette an und wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch durchgesetzt. Dort sind wir in eine andere Richtung weiter...


----------



## loretto6 (13. Juli 2011)

Ich hab keine Verbotsschilder gesehen, dort, wo wir gefahren sind. Außerdem waren zu nachtschlafender Zeit fast keine Wanderer unterwegs. Wir sind ja mitten in der Nacht aufgebrochen. 

Aber um mal in die Region TÜ/RT zurückzukehren: wir waren mit der Dämpferklinik gestern gegen 20 Uhr im Schönbuch unterwegs, als das Gewitter kam und im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, es war eine überaus weise Entscheidung, im Sportheim Entringen Unterschlupf gesucht zu haben. Es kamen beim Gewitter doch einige Bäume und Äste genau dort runter, wo wir sonst gefahren wären. Allein zwischen dem Schlossbergtunnel und der Hechinger Straße war zweimal die Feuerwehr im Einsatz um die Straße wieder frei zu machen. 

Deshalb die Empfehlung: bei Gewittern lieber einen sicheren Unterschlupf suchen. Das Weiterfahren ist richtig gefährlich.


----------



## Beorn (13. Juli 2011)

Hui, dann bin ich froh, dass ich mit unsrer Kleinen 5 Minuten bevors losging wieder daheim war. Wir waren aber nur über Pfrondorf zur Domäne Einsiedel und nach Kfurt runter.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Juli 2011)

Ich würde am Freitag beim Treff an der Touri-Info vorbeschauen:

18.15 Uhr,oder?

Oli


----------



## gtbiker (13. Juli 2011)

Ahoi, ein *Frage*: Welcher Laden hat in der Region RT/Tü eine große *Helmauswahl*? Vielleicht habt ihr ein paar Tipps und evtl auch gleich die Marken mit dazu.
Merci!


----------



## KaiKaisen (13. Juli 2011)

Was fürn Helm suchst denn?

Also Ceed in KFuhrt hat Kali Helme, Dämpferklinik in Tübingen hat POC, Bikeparkalbstadt hat nur FullFace dafür verschiedene.

Transvelo usw. haben die üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Juli 2011)

Nochmal kurz zum Thema Dolomiten:
Hier findet Ihr einige Fotos von den Toddel-Trail-Days 2011.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## gtbiker (13. Juli 2011)

KaiKaisen schrieb:


> Was fürn Helm suchst denn?


Richtung den Üblichen: MET, Bell, Giro. CC/Touren, um die 100Euro, schwarz.
Und dann noch einen Frauenhelm in klein.
Danke schonmal für die bisherigen Tipps!


----------



## damage0099 (13. Juli 2011)

MET ist echt genial, habe einen super-leichten.
Hat nur kein Netz vorne.
Sitzen tut er super.
Merken, spüren tut man ihn kaum. Wenn ich morgens spät dran bin, merke ich oft erst im Geschäft, daß ich den Helm vergaß  ... trage aber auch immer 'n Tuch drunter.

Ist teuer, aber das lohnt sich, sowieso, wenn man soviel fährt.

Für 100 kriegst den (neu, vom Händler) nicht, aber im Netz als Schnäppchen bist nah dran.

btw.:  Rebi in Albstadt hat auch viele Helme. Gut mit Trails zu verbinden...da hats 'n paar Hammer-abfahrten


----------



## loretto6 (14. Juli 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich würde am Freitag beim Treff an der Touri-Info vorbeschauen:
> 
> 18.15 Uhr,oder?
> 
> Oli



Da freu ich mich aber! Hoffentlich erkenn ich Dich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (14. Juli 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich würde am Freitag beim Treff an der Touri-Info vorbeschauen:
> 
> 18.15 Uhr,oder?
> 
> Oli


 
Trainierst Du dann für Samstag bzw. trainierst Du Samstag dann für nächsten Freitag?


----------



## loretto6 (14. Juli 2011)

Befürchtest Du einen Trainingsrückstand? Dann komm doch auch mit.


----------



## Yetibike (14. Juli 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Befürchtest Du einen Trainingsrückstand? Dann komm doch auch mit.


Den hab ich schon den brauch ich nicht zu befürchten, meine Tochter hat aber am Freitag ein Schulfest, da hab ich wohl Anwesenheitspflicht

Da hat manch einer es wohl besser.


Aber ein anderes Mal gern wieder


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Den hab ich schon den brauch ich nicht zu befürchten, meine Tochter hat aber am Freitag ein Schulfest, da hab ich wohl Anwesenheitspflicht
> 
> Da hat manch einer es wohl besser.
> 
> ...



Ja,die lieben Kinder !
Nachdem ich diesen Post gelesen hatte fand im Hause Stalzer folgendes Gespräch statt:

"Luca,habt ihr morgen ein Fest in der Schule?"

"Äh ja,wir haben morgen Grillfest."

"Aha! Und wann gedachtest du uns das zu sagen?"

(empörter Tonfall: )"Ich habs der Mama schon gestern abend gesagt!"



Ich bin um 18.15 an der Touri-Info.


----------



## loretto6 (14. Juli 2011)

Wartet mal ab, gar nicht mehr lange und ihr dürft zu den Grillfesten gar nicht mehr mit, auch wenn ihr gerne würdet.


----------



## Yetibike (14. Juli 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab, gar nicht mehr lange und ihr dürft zu den Grillfesten gar nicht mehr mit, auch wenn ihr gerne würdet.



Was heißt hier bald, siehst ja der "Alte" wird nicht mehr gefragt.....
Ich wurde zumindest von meiner hübscheren Hälfte letzte Woche aufgeklärt. Ist sonst auch etwas kurzfristiger
Trotzdem euch viel Spaß und gruß an alle Bekannten ich denk bei der dritten Wurst (Bier wirds wohl keins geben) an euch.


----------



## LeDidi (14. Juli 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wartet mal ab, gar nicht mehr lange und ihr dürft zu den Grillfesten gar nicht mehr mit, auch wenn ihr gerne würdet.


----------



## Fie (15. Juli 2011)

Die Dämpferklinik hat auch MET Helme. Und was nicht da ist, kann auch bestellt werden.  

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## aka (15. Juli 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Richtung den Üblichen: MET, Bell, Giro. CC/Touren, um die 100Euro, schwarz.
> Und dann noch einen Frauenhelm in klein.
> Danke schonmal für die bisherigen Tipps!



Wenn die Reise schon bis zum Ski Rebi nach Albstadt fuehrt wuerde ich bei der Gelegenheit auf jeden Fall im Radhaus Winterlingen vorbei schauen - schon alleine wegen der herrlichen Klassiker die dort an der Wand haengen.
Helme hat der bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. Juli 2011)

Genau. Und ne große Top-Schuh-Auswahl ebenfalls  ...ebenso wie ordentliche Bikes.


----------



## gtbiker (15. Juli 2011)

Danke euch für die Tipps 
Nach Winterlingen wollte ich so und so mal wieder, die Räder an der Wand angucken gehen 
Dann werd ich mal schauen was die Dämpferklinik an Helmen so zu bieten hat, hört sich ja schonmal nicht schlecht an. Merci!


----------



## alböhi (16. Juli 2011)

morgen am albtrauf - ehniger weide bis rossfeld. 
so oft rauf und runter, bis mir die luf/st aus/vergeht.
klappspaten und astschere werd ich mal mitnehmen.

mag wer mit?

falls wir vor mittag starten bräucht ich an weckanruf.

ansonsten um 13 uhr beim hardys.

gruss andreas

ps.: it demands two balls and a fully to stand it


----------



## Volle the Guide (16. Juli 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> ..... klappspaten und astschere werd ich mal mitnehmen. ....


Hallo,
nach meinen letzten Touren um Bad Urach rum wäre die Ausrüstung vom gtbiker wohl die richtige -






.
Auf manchen Trails hat der Sturm sowas von gewütet , dass ein Samstag nicht ausreicht, um aufzuräumen.....
Grüße, Volker


----------



## Yetibike (16. Juli 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> morgen am albtrauf - ehniger weide bis rossfeld.
> so oft rauf und runter, bis mir die luf/st aus/vergeht.
> klappspaten und astschere werd ich mal mitnehmen.
> 
> ...



Servus,
haben gestern Abend im Nürtinger Thead ein Treff in Metzingen am Bahnhof um 13:30 Uhr ausgemacht, Wer Lust hat kann sich gern anschließen

Gruß oli


----------



## Volle the Guide (16. Juli 2011)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Servus,
> haben gestern Abend im Nürtinger Thead ein Treff in Metzingen am Bahnhof um 13:30 Uhr ausgemacht, Wer Lust hat kann sich gern anschließen
> 
> Gruß oli



Treff am Bhf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (16. Juli 2011)

Volle the Guide schrieb:


> Treff am Bhf?



hjeb, am Bahnhof


----------



## beetle (17. Juli 2011)

Zum Thema 29er ist mir noch folgendes über den Weg gelaufen:


----------



## loretto6 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich bin  heute Abend icht am Start. Muss Kuchen backen.


----------



## Iond (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo fährt Sonntag jemand ne CC-Tour um Tübingen/Reutlingen? Würde mich gerne anschließen...
Ales bis 60km (auch bei zügigem Tempo) wäre für mich i.O.

Grüße

irond


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,


wer fährt morgen mit auf die Alb?

*Start*: *11 Uhr Hardys Bike-Shop*


Gruß,

Mark und Doro


----------



## BikerRT (30. Juli 2011)

Hi Mark, ich hätte Interesse. Gibts schon ne Route? Km? Hm?


----------



## beetle (30. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## beetle (30. Juli 2011)

Wo eigentlich? Reutlingen oder Metzingen?


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Juli 2011)

@beetle: Start in Reutlingen
@BikerRT: `Ne konkrete Route gibt´s noch nicht, aber da beetle gerne enge Kurven bzw. Hinterradversetzen üben will, würd´ sich der Wolfsfelsen anbieten. Wir sind aber bezüglich Kilometern und Höhenmetern recht flexibel. Die Gesamtdauer sollte drei bis vier Stunden betragen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (31. Juli 2011)

Gut zu wissen. Ich wäre jetzt nach Metzingen gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (31. Juli 2011)

alles klar, hört sich gut an. Mal sehen wie fit ich noch bin, war nach meinem Saalbachurlaub erst mal mit Bänderüberdehnung 2,5Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt und dort sind wir ja auch nur Gondel gefahren.


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Juli 2011)

Doro und ich waren auch schonmal fitter. In den letzten Wochen sind wir kaum gefahren.


----------



## beetle (31. Juli 2011)

Keine Angst, ich habe wegen Alergie die letzten Wochen nichts machen können.


----------



## loretto6 (5. August 2011)

Trotzt heute jemand dem unberechenbaren Wetter oder steh ich um18:15 alleine an der Touristinfo in Tübingen?


----------



## HerbertSchuster (8. August 2011)

Salut zusammen

Schon lange beobachte ich diesen Thread. 
Jetzt hab ich das richtige Fahrrad dazu und ausserdem noch einen Freund, der sicherlich gerne mitfahren würde.

Macht jemand in der Woche, ab Mittwoch (Freitag?) eine Schönbuchrunde oder ähnliches?


Grüße


----------



## DaFred (9. August 2011)

Wär auch mal gern wieder dabei diese Woche. Falls sich also was ergeben sollte, bing ich für heut oder morgen gerne dabei (hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit)...


----------



## mtbjahn (9. August 2011)

Momentan hab´ ich unter der Woche leider keine Zeit zum Fahren. Vielleicht klappt´s mal am Wochenende mit `ner gemeinsamen Tour.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (10. August 2011)

Hallo Mark, 

war doch eigentlich eh so angedacht, oder? BikerRT wollte auch noch mit. Ich dachte da an eine ausgedehnte Runde. Einfach krachen lassen. Da es momentan ja so nass ist, habe ich mir gestern ein Gardena Schlauch zugelegt. 


Heute abend wollte ich auch eine Runde drehen. Man könnte sich vor Hohenentringen treffen. Also wer mit mag. Ich empfehle aber sehr grobstolliges Profil bei all dem Matsch.


----------



## beetle (11. August 2011)

Heute abend ca. 18:00 Hohenentringen. Mitfahrer bitte mal kurz bescheid geben, da ich bei keiner Rückmeldung einfach durch fahre und nicht pünktlich sein werde. Dachte so richtung Herrenberg zu fahren und auf dem HW5 zurück und dann richtung Tübingen, vielleicht noch der Spitzberg.

Vielleicht bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (12. August 2011)

Fährt noch jemand heute am Nachmittag, Abend?

Ihr habt euch doch häufig an der Touriinfo an der Tübinger Neckarbrücke getroffen, oder?


----------



## mtbjahn (13. August 2011)

@HerbertSchuster: Ja, freitags um 18:15 Uhr startet eigentlich loretto6 immer zu `ner Tour, aber vermutlich ist er gerade verreist.

Ich würd´ morgen gerne `ne Tour mit Start gegen 12 Uhr fahren und in der zweiten Hälfte oder gegen Ende der Tour im CVJM-Heim in Pfullingen einkehren. 34CrMo4 fährt wahrscheinlich auch mit. Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse?

@BikerRT: Ein Schaltwerk kann man geradebiegen, das kann ich leider nicht als Ausrede gelten lassen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (14. August 2011)

34CrMo4 und ich starten* heute um 12 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop in Reutlingen* (neben Bauhaus). Wir wollen zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr im CVJM-Heim in Pfullingen einkehren und gegen 16 Uhr wieder am Ausgangspunkt sein.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (14. August 2011)

Ich fahre demnächst mal eine runde durch den Schönbuch. Wer mit will, sollte sich schnell mit mir per PM in verbindung setzen.


----------



## Brinsen (25. August 2011)

Morgen wer 18:15 an der Touri Info?
Werd mich wohl auch mal wieder blicken lassen.


----------



## alböhi (25. August 2011)

sonntag vormittag bin ich am start

gruss andreas

ps.: am 3.9. ist am stilfserjoch autofreier samstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (26. August 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> *sonntag vormittag* bin ich am start
> 
> gruss andreas



Ich wahrscheinlich auch.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (26. August 2011)

freut mich.

treffpunkt schlecker degerschlacht um 10 uhr.
am kienbein sind sonntag ab mittag 
schon viele wanderer unterwegs.

ps.: ich fahr nur bei schönem wetter


----------



## bikepassionalb (26. August 2011)

alböhi, fährst du am 3.9 das Stilfserjoch hoch?


----------



## alböhi (26. August 2011)

fährt heut noch wer aus rt mit nach tü?

@ puma: das entscheidet sich bei mir sehr kurzfristig - ich schick dir ´ne pn, sobald ich bescheid weiss.


----------



## mtbjahn (27. August 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> freut mich.
> 
> *treffpunkt schlecker degerschlacht um 10 uhr*.
> am kienbein sind sonntag ab mittag
> ...



Raider heißt jetzt Twix, Schlecker heißt jetzt Bäckerei Gehr.
Ich bin morgen auf jeden Fall dabei. Sonst noch jemand?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## DaFred (27. August 2011)

Ah, bin dieses Wochenende wieder nach hause gefahren. Hoffentlich unternehmt ihr was nächste Woche. Wäre dann gern wieder dabei.
Gruß,
Fred


----------



## alböhi (27. August 2011)

wir können für euch auch gern wieder mal eine der legendären scab brothers touren machen 

aber erst mal ciao bis morgen


----------



## LeDidi (1. September 2011)

Heyho, ein bisschen was anderes, aber:
wer geht denn am *Samstag* auf die *Eurobike*? Bezüglich *Fahrgemeinschaften* vll. ganz interessant!


----------



## loretto6 (1. September 2011)

Urlaub zuende, gestern schon mal den HW 5 kontrolliert. Morgen Abend 18:15 Tourist-Info bin ich wieder am Start. Würde mich über Mitfahrer- und innen freuen!


----------



## britta-ox (1. September 2011)

Hi Christoph,

auf mich musch noch ne Woche warten. Dann hoff ich, das das mal wieder klappt.

Was anderes: Bin gestern ne hammerschöne Allgäutour gefahren, die den Ansprüchen der Tübis gerecht werden könnte.
Landschaft
Berghoch Gondelauffahrt möglich, sonst 1200hm
Bergrunter 

Wenn ihr Lust habt, würd ich gern mit euch *im Oktober ne Allgäutour* machen!

Kannsts ja  heut abend dem Markus u.a., die nicht im forum sind, auch mal sagen.

LG aus OX

Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (1. September 2011)

Klingt toll...


----------



## toddel1 (2. September 2011)

Hi, Mädels und Jungens!

falls es sich noch nicht rumgesprochen hat:
Toddel kommt wieder in heimische Gefilde (nix mehr mit Frrrrrranken!) und dann bin ich ab Oktober wieder bei den Rides dabei.
Momentan hänge ich allerdings beruflich noch in China (Shenyang) rum, dem Land der Milliarden Fahrräder.
Ich freu mich auf Euch!
Jürgen
the toddel


----------



## loretto6 (2. September 2011)

@Jürgen, 
das hört man gerne. China ist übrigens nicht nur das Land der Milliarden Fahrräder, sondern auch das Land der günstigen Fahrradbeleuchtung. Deck Dich vor deiner Rückkehr mit Lampen ein, ab Oktober wirst Du sie brauchen. 

@Britta
Allgäutour und nur 1200 Hm - das ist ja für Weicheier. Beim letzten Mal waren es doppelt so viele.


----------



## britta-ox (2. September 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @Britta
> Allgäutour und nur 1200 Hm - das ist ja für Weicheier. Beim letzten Mal waren es doppelt so viele.


Es gibt ja noch ein Vorspiel! Die 1200 führen nur zum Höhepunkt. Wenn ihr dann noch könnt, können wir gerne noch weitermachen

Eigentlich wollte ich diesmal nur das halbe Gejammer am letzten Berg hören ;-)
Aber kein Problem, auch an die Tour kann man noch genug dran hängen, dass es richtig weh tut, wenn du so auf Schmerzen stehst. Je oller, je doller

Ich fänds halt schön, wenn Oli und Rene auch wieder mitkönnten, die hab ich schon so ewig nicht mehr gesehen


@toddel: freu mich, wenn du wieder im Ländle bist!


----------



## loretto6 (2. September 2011)

Wie das wieder klingt: Vorspiel, Höhepunkt. Und das ist es die gleiche Mogelpackung wie bei Fußball, wenn eine interessante Paarung versprochen wird!!


----------



## loretto6 (2. September 2011)

Ich muss mich korrigieren:ich verzichte heute angesichts der Wetterverhältnisse auf einen Start!


----------



## LeDidi (2. September 2011)

So, Morgen letzter Tag der Eurobike - ich fahr runter. Niemand, der mitkommen möchte?


----------



## alböhi (3. September 2011)

ich werd mir morgen richtig die " kante  " geben.

start ca. 10 uhr.
ziel  ist ein weissbier ( ca. 15 uhr ) auf der rohrauer hütte
oder ´n eis in urach, wenn mir vorher die luft ausgeht 

gruss andreas

pos.: wer mitwill bitte posten oder anrufen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. September 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch ein Vorspiel! Die 1200 führen nur zum Höhepunkt. Wenn ihr dann noch könnt, können wir gerne noch weitermachen
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich diesmal nur das halbe Gejammer am letzten Berg hören ;-)
> Aber kein Problem, auch an die Tour kann man noch genug dran hängen, dass es richtig weh tut, wenn du so auf Schmerzen stehst. Je oller, je doller
> ...



Wie könnte ich da nein sagen!

Allerdings müsst ich noch a bissle trainieren,meine bisherige Jahresfahrleistung tendiert gegen null.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (4. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich da nein sagen!
> 
> Allerdings müsst ich noch a bissle trainieren,meine bisherige Jahresfahrleistung tendiert gegen null.



Hättest gestern schon machen können, wir haben gewartet.


----------



## blind (4. September 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich werd mir morgen richtig die " kante  " geben.
> 
> start ca. 10 uhr.
> ziel  ist ein weissbier ( ca. 15 uhr ) auf der rohrauer hütte
> ...



So Hallo erstmal, war ja schon seeehr lange nicht mehr da (ich bin der sein Bike in ner Spitzkehre im Stich lässt, und zusieht wie sichs n paar meter weiter unten um nen Baum wickelt...  )

Eigentlich wollt ich jetzt aber nur wissen ob diese Kantentour über n Jusi geführt hat, und ob du jetzt n Fully von Lapierre fährst.
Falls das so ist wüsst ich gern wie gut die Kante Jusi Richtung Urach zu fahren ist. Ich war da Samstags mit meiner Freundin wandern um hab beschlossen das ich da Unbedingt mal mit m Rad hinmuss. Taugt da der Wanderweg, oder sollt ich mir da nen anderen Weg suchen? 

(Vielleicht kannst mir da ja auch weiterhelfen falls du doch nicht der mit m Lapierre warst den wir auf m Jusi "Gipfel" getroffen haben.

Gruß

Nik


----------



## britta-ox (4. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wie könnte ich da nein sagen!
> 
> Allerdings müsst ich noch a bissle trainieren, ...


 Dann fang am besten gleich mal an (und nimm Rene mit, geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid ;-)

Freu mich!

LG Britta


----------



## loretto6 (5. September 2011)

Dienstags und Freitags gibt´s in Tü Gelegenheit zum Trainieren!


----------



## pikehunter69 (6. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen ,

schon mal jemand
*Dienstag 17.30 Uhr Dämpferklinik in Derendingen*  mitgefahren ?http://www.daempfer-klinik.de/fahrgruppe/

Länge , Dauer , Anspruch  ?
würde da gerne evtl. mal mitfahren.................!!!

kurze Info wäre toll


Danke ALEXANDER


----------



## loretto6 (7. September 2011)

Ja Alexander, gibt´s dich auch noch! 

Ich fahr ziemlich regelmäßig bei der Dämpferklinik mit. Macht viel Spaß, sind einige sehr gute Fahrer dabei, aber auch weniger geübte. Ich kann´s nur empfehlen!

Meist fährt man so um die zwei, drei Stunden, je nach Lust der Mitfahrer und den Sichtverhältnissen. Weil´s schon früh dunkel wird, wollen wir nächsten Dienstag vermutlich früher los, also bereits um 17 Uhr und zwar Richtung Rossberg. 

Sobald ich genaueres weiß, würde ich dich informieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (9. September 2011)

Dämpferklinik - top! 

Christoph, würdest du hier ankündigen, wie es nächsten Dienstag ausschaut? Sonst steh ich um halb sechs alleine vor verschlossenen Türen... Danke!


----------



## DaFred (9. September 2011)

Hat einer von euch vor, morgen noch irgend ne Runde zu fahren? Es soll gutes Wetter geben und ich hätte echt lust auf nen Ausritt!


----------



## alböhi (10. September 2011)

frühsport am sonntag - start 9 uhr.
wer fährt mit?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. September 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer wenig gefahrenen Pike Race coil mit U-Turn und Poploc-Hebel?
Preislich wird man sich sicher einig.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## LeDidi (10. September 2011)

@ alb: Wo ist denn Treffpunkt? Um halb zehn könnte ich vll. aus dem Bett fallen, aber neun...  Äußerst unzuverlässlich, habe letzte Nacht rund zwei Stunden geschlafen, kann sein, dass ich Rest abzuarbeiten habe.
Aber nur für denn Fall, schlaflos morgens dazuliegen...


----------



## loretto6 (11. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an einer wenig gefahrenen Pike Race coil mit U-Turn und Poploc-Hebel?
> Preislich wird man sich sicher einig.
> 
> Gruß,Oli


Du wechselst deinen Gabeln ja öfter als manch enier seine Unterhosen - was ist denn die neue Favoritin?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. September 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Du wechselst deinen Gabeln ja öfter als manch enier seine Unterhosen - was ist denn die neue Favoritin?



Ich hab diesmal sogar den Rahmen und die Laufräder gewechselt


----------



## loretto6 (13. September 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Dämpferklinik - top!
> 
> Christoph, würdest du hier ankündigen, wie es nächsten Dienstag ausschaut? Sonst steh ich um halb sechs alleine vor verschlossenen Türen... Danke!



Treff heute an der Dämpferklinik ganz regulär um 17:30, so wie auch auf der Homepage angegeben. Mal schauen, wo´s heute Abend hingeht.


----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich hab diesmal sogar den Rahmen und die Laufräder gewechselt



Auf welchen Rahmen hast gewechselt? Und was für LR?

btw: Ich hab auch wieder 'nen neuen Rahmen, müßte hoffentlich morgen kommen....und gleich auf Steckachsen umgerüstet...dank Hope nur die Naben-Innereien gewechselt und gleich neue Lager rein 

Vllt. reichts dies Jahr noch für eine gem. Tour


----------



## LeDidi (13. September 2011)

Schön! Wenn alles nach Plan verläuft, dann bin ich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (13. September 2011)

was fährt man da für strecken bei der fahrgruppe der dämpferklinik? für ne tour wär halt ein dh-bike leicht unpraktisch 

wie lange sind die ausfahrten?  

gibts da parkmöglchkeiten direkt vor ort? müsste erstmal von reutlingen rüberfahren.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. September 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Auf welchen Rahmen hast gewechselt? Und was für LR?



Ich hab mir ein 29er aufgebaut (die Digicam hat einen weg,sorry):






Centurion Backfire Ultimate Rahmen,Manitou Tower,Laufräder werden mit meinen Hope Naben und "Mach 1 250" Felgen gebaut.Bis dahin hab ich das hintere Rad von René(ist im Urlaub),für vorne hab ich mir erst mal ein billiges Trekking-Laufrad zugelegt.

Gruß Oli


----------



## damage0099 (13. September 2011)

hi oli,
Centurion ist geil 
Ist das dann dein einziges oder hast noch was "bequemes fürs Grobe"?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. September 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> hi oli,
> Centurion ist geil
> Ist das dann dein einziges oder hast noch was "bequemes fürs Grobe"?



Ist mein einziges,aber des passt scho!


----------



## OnkelZed (14. September 2011)

Sach ma' Oli, bisch jetzt doch wieder vom Fully weg oder wie muß ich das vestehen? 
Was macht das Kreiz?


----------



## damage0099 (15. September 2011)

Das frage ich mich auch 

(mein derzeitiges HT war eine nette Abwechslung, das nächste "schnelle" wird mit Sicherheit wieder ein Fully).


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. September 2011)

Ich bin IMMER gern Hardtail gefahren,
Und jetzt hab ich endlich mal ein Bike mit den für mich richtigen Proportionen.
Ich habe die Theorie,daß meine Kreuzbeschwerden von der Sattelüberhöhung kamen,die ich beim Fully kaum und jetzt gar nicht mehr habe.

Ansonsten gilt:Was nicht unmittelbar zum Tode führt,dient der Abhärtung...


----------



## loretto6 (16. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habe die Theorie,daß meine Kreuzbeschwerden von der Sattelüberhöhung kamen,die ich beim Fully kaum und jetzt gar nicht mehr habe.
> 
> Ansonsten gilt:Was nicht unmittelbar zum Tode führt,dient der Abhärtung...




Heute Abend hättest Du in Tübingen Gelegenheit, beides auszuprobieren.
18:15 an der Tourist-Info, aber wem sage ich das.


----------



## Yetibike (16. September 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend hättest Du in Tübingen Gelegenheit, beides auszuprobieren.
> 18:15 an der Tourist-Info, aber wem sage ich das.


zum Tode oder das Rad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. September 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend hättest Du in Tübingen Gelegenheit, beides auszuprobieren.
> 18:15 an der Tourist-Info, aber wem sage ich das.



Hab heute Abend ein Spiel,sonst wär ich gekommen


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2011)

Jemand Lust so gegen 1500 paar Abfahrten um Schloss Li - Traifelberg zu machen?
Hoch wieder Trails oder auch Kies-/Teerwege.


----------



## LeDidi (19. September 2011)

Wann ist denn morgen Abfahrt an der Dämpferklinik?


----------



## alböhi (20. September 2011)

startzeit heute in tü - ruf doch mal hier an.

und wer gestern den beitrag über danny macaskill verpasst hat kann´s
hier nachholen.

gruss vom alböhi


----------



## loretto6 (20. September 2011)

X-Fire schrieb:


> was fährt man da für strecken bei der fahrgruppe der dämpferklinik? für ne tour wär halt ein dh-bike leicht unpraktisch
> 
> wie lange sind die ausfahrten?
> 
> gibts da parkmöglchkeiten direkt vor ort? müsste erstmal von reutlingen rüberfahren.



Man braucht kein Downhill-Bike, es reicht ein CC-Hardtail, mir machts mit mehr Federweg aber mehr Spaß. 

Die Fahrtzeit wird derzeit durch den Sonnenuntergang begrenzt, da nicht alle Licht dabei haben, Derzeit also so zwei/zweieinhalb Stunden.  

Man kann auf jeden Fall in der Nähe parken



LeDidi schrieb:


> Wann ist denn morgen Abfahrt an der Dämpferklinik?



17:30, so wie letzte Woche auch.


----------



## alböhi (20. September 2011)

..... und Danny Macaskill - Industrial Revolutions  ist, neben roam von collective, das beste was ich bisher gesehn hab.

euch viel spass heut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. September 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Hi Christoph,
> 
> auf mich musch noch ne Woche warten. Dann hoff ich, das das mal wieder klappt.
> 
> ...


Hast du schon einen Termin im Auge?Ich hab extra wegen dir ein neues Bike aufgebaut und trainiere wie ein blöder .


----------



## britta-ox (22. September 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen Termin im Auge?Ich hab extra wegen dir ein neues Bike aufgebaut und trainiere wie ein blöder .


Sehr lobenswert(Wie trainiert eigentlich ein Blöder?)

Ich könnte am 15.o.16. oder 29.o.30.

Ist was dabei, was gefällt? Du darfsch aussuchen, weil du so brav trainierst

Und wer sonst noch mit mag, darf auch seine Wünsche äußern.

LG Britta


----------



## DJT (22. September 2011)

ich wüsste da vielleicht auch noch jemand wo mitfährt  ;-) 
wär nett euch wieder mal im allgäu zu sehen!


----------



## Yetibike (23. September 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Sehr lobenswert(Wie trainiert eigentlich ein Blöder?)
> 
> Ich könnte am 15.o.16. oder 29.o.30.
> 
> ...


Hallo Britta, 
ich würd mitmag, Termin glaub (zumindest bisher) egal

Gruß oli


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. September 2011)

Hallo Tübingen,
läuft bei euch Freitags noch was ?

Wenn ja bitte kurz Bescheid geben...der FNR-Trupp würde sich heute gerne bei Euch anschliesen.

Treffpunkt immer noch der gleiche ?
Abfahrt 18.15  ?

Gruss
Edgar


----------



## damage0099 (23. September 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> ich wüsste da vielleicht auch noch jemand wo mitfährt  ;-)
> wär nett euch wieder mal im allgäu zu sehen!



hi, hätte nun wieder nen neuen Rahmen zum testen  

@Nightride-Freunde: Falls wer zur passenden Jahreszeit was aus China braucht: Die mj-872 ist sehr zu empfehlen 
Vor allem kann man 4-stufig auf- und abblenden, ohne alle Stufen durchschalten zu müssen (Stufe 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1). Echt klasse...


----------



## loretto6 (23. September 2011)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo Tübingen,
> läuft bei euch Freitags noch was ?
> 
> Wenn ja bitte kurz Bescheid geben...der FNR-Trupp würde sich heute gerne bei Euch anschliesen.
> ...



Was für eine Frage. Latürnich wird am Freitag gefahren: 18:15 an der Tourist-Info. Manchmal fährt sogar Britta mit.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (23. September 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Was für eine Frage. Latürnich wird am Freitag gefahren: 18:15 an der Tourist-Info. Manchmal fährt sogar Britta mit.



Hey, danke für deine Antwort. Denk an unseren Anfahrtsweg wenn es ein wenig später wird bitte warten.

Danke

Gruss


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. September 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Sehr lobenswert*(Wie trainiert eigentlich ein Blöder?)
> *
> Ich könnte am 15.o.16. oder 29.o.30.
> 
> ...



Na,so wie ich halt !

Ich könnte am 15. und am 29. 
Mir reichts ,wenn ich 2-3 tage vorher bescheid weiß,vieleicht könnte man das relativ spontan und wetterabhängig machen?


----------



## Gurgel (23. September 2011)

Ich würde mich heute auch an der Neckarbrücke einfinden. War bisher erst einmal dabei vor ca. 2 MOnaten, danach hats irgendwie nie mehr geklappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (23. September 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> ich wüsste da vielleicht auch noch jemand wo mitfährt ;-)
> wär nett euch wieder mal im allgäu zu sehen!


 


Yetibike schrieb:


> Hallo Britta,
> ich würd mitmag, Termin glaub (zumindest bisher) egal
> 
> Gruß oli


 


damage0099 schrieb:


> hi, hätte nun wieder nen neuen Rahmen zum testen


 



Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich könnte am 15. und am 29.
> Mir reichts ,wenn ich 2-3 tage vorher bescheid weiß,vieleicht könnte man das relativ spontan und wetterabhängig machen?


Gut, so machen wirs,  entweder am 15.oder 29.10., trocken sollte es auf jeden Fall sein.
Wer mit mag, hält sich einfach die Termine frei.

Sind wir ja schon mal ein nettes Grüpple 

LG Britta


----------



## loretto6 (23. September 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Gut, so machen wirs,  entweder am 15.oder 29.10., trocken sollte es auf jeden Fall sein.
> Wer mit mag, hält sich einfach die Termine frei.
> 
> Sind wir ja schon mal ein nettes Grüpple
> ...



Na prima, am 15. muss ich bis 9:00 arbeiten und am 29. schaff ich auch!
Mal schaun, ob ich jemanden zum Tauschen finde. Womöglich kann ich dann auch mit.


----------



## mtbjahn (23. September 2011)

Doro und ich würden auch gerne an der Tour im Allgäu teilnehmen.

Anderes Thema:
Falls jemand ein schönes Urlaubsziel zum Wandern, Baden und verblockte Trails fahren sucht, dann empfehlen wir *Korsika*.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Yetibike (24. September 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Na prima, am 15. muss ich bis 9:00 arbeiten und am 29. schaff ich auch!
> Mal schaun, ob ich jemanden zum Tauschen finde. Womöglich kann ich dann auch mit.



Böse Zungen würde jetzt sagen, Hätsch was gscheid´s Glernt.

Wir ja aber nicht. Hoffentlich klappt Dein Tausch, bzw. wirds nicht so teuer

Gruß oli


----------



## Bube (24. September 2011)

Hi loretto,

Danke für die schönen Trails am Freitag abend!


Grüße

Michael


----------



## mtbjahn (24. September 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand fahrtechnikorientiert?
Ich könnt´ mir z.B. vorstellen, mal wieder den HW5 und/oder in der Nähe von Wurmlingen zu fahren.   

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (28. September 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Doro und ich würden auch gerne an der Tour im Allgäu teilnehmen.


Freu mich!

@loretto: schau mal, ob du tauschen kannst. Sonst finden wir bestimmt auch noch einen anderen Termin.

LG Britta


----------



## Volle the Guide (28. September 2011)

Hi, möcht mich auch mal wieder kurz ins Gedächtnis rufen:
 Sa, 01.10.2011: ALB-GOLD Juniors-Cup Finallauf in Hengen. Neben tollem Kinder- und Jugendsport im MTB-Bereich ist da auch immer eine leckere Pasta- und Biona-Station aufgebaut. Schaut bei Interesse einfach während Eurer Tour vorbei. Wie immer am Schützenhaus (Hengen Richtung Böhringen am Waldweg).
 Grüße, Volker


----------



## loretto6 (30. September 2011)

Tolles Wetter, trockene Trails und ich hab heute Abend leider keine Zeit.

Falls jemand fährt, viel Vergnügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (30. September 2011)

Ich falle leider auch ein paar Wochen aus.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. September 2011)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Ich falle leider auch ein paar Wochen aus.



Hat das Schaltwerk Lieferzeit oder bist du erkrankt?


----------



## Gurgel (30. September 2011)

Das Schaltwerk ist schon da. Allerdings habe ich mir zwischenzeitlich mein Schultereckgelenk "gesprengt."


----------



## loretto6 (30. September 2011)

Was hast du gemacht, mit Silvesterböllern gespielt?

Gute Besserung jedenfalls!


----------



## LeDidi (30. September 2011)

Komme ich heute Abend auch ohne Licht durch oder ist der Treff an der Nackarbrücke nur für die Erleuchtenden unter uns? Hab eigentlich keine Lust, die Tour abzukürzen, weil ich kein Licht habe. Treffpunkt wäre um 18 Uhr, ja?

...und apropos Licht: Die "China-Leuchten" beziehe ich über...?


----------



## Gurgel (30. September 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Was hast du gemacht, mit Silvesterböllern gespielt?
> 
> Gute Besserung jedenfalls!



Danke. Ich hab einfach einen Trail (bei Gönningen) etwas falsch eingeschätzt. Dachte ich kenne den noch gut genug, aber von wegen. Schwups über den Lenker und die Schulter als Notbremse benutzt... 
Mit etwas Glück kann ich übernächste Woche aber schon wieder etwas auf der Straße fahren. Nur mit Biken wirds halt noch etwas dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. September 2011)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Danke. Ich hab einfach einen Trail (bei Gönningen) etwas falsch eingeschätzt. Dachte ich kenne den noch gut genug, aber von wegen. Schwups über den Lenker und die Schulter als Notbremse benutzt...
> Mit etwas Glück kann ich übernächste Woche aber schon wieder etwas auf der Straße fahren. Nur mit Biken wirds halt noch etwas dauern.



Au weh!

Auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## alböhi (30. September 2011)

ich bin spitz auf kehren.
wer fährt mit mir am sonntag?

und zwar ´ne tagestour.

lg vom öhi


----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. Oktober 2011)

hallo


für eine tages tour wäre ich zu haben wenn soviele geile trails dabei sind wie möglich
und das tempo mittel ist keine hetze



wo ist abfahrt 
um wieviel uhr
bin frühaufsteher
wie lange geht dir tour 
gruß kai


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre morgen auch dabei.

Wie definiert Ihr denn eine Tagestour?

Oli


----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. Oktober 2011)

tages tour

steil bergauf am besten auf teer

super trails bergab z.b.
jusiberg

hohenwittlingen

und so weiter


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Oktober 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> tages tour
> 
> steil bergauf am besten auf teer
> 
> ...



Dann reicht es aber locker,wenn wir ~10-11 Uhr starten und am spätnachmittag zurück sind.

Entweder Ermstal mit Start in Metzingen oder Start in Reutlingen und Richtung Pfulingen /Lichtenstein,wobei dort meine Ortskenntnisse bescheiden sind.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. Oktober 2011)

morgen oli

ich kenne mich garnich aus
aber ich schaue gerade wo die alb am besten ist
das kennst du sicher

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheTrailflyer#p/u/16/7YMFYAJsyDY

gruß kai


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Oktober 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> morgen oli
> 
> ich kenne mich garnich aus
> aber ich schaue gerade wo die alb am besten ist
> ...



Da war auch mehr an den Alböhi bzw.an potenzielle weitere Mitfahrer gerichtet.
Dir würde beides gefallen


----------



## alböhi (1. Oktober 2011)

lass dich erwischen - am jusiberg musste bußgeld bezahlen!

mein tourvorschlag: treff sonntag um 10 uhr metzingen hbf
calverbühl, dettinger höllenlöcher, rossfeld, olgafels, rossfeld, grüner fels, rossfeld, rote wurst, wolfsfelsen, eninger weide, grasberg, chris?! sein trail suchen, maienwald und rose metzingen.

wenn wirklich nötig werden wir auch abkürzen.

ciao dann bis sonntag.

wer nicht spitz kehren kann, sollte auf dieser tour nicht mitfahren


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Oktober 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> lass dich erwischen - am jusiberg musste bußgeld bezahlen!
> 
> mein tourvorschlag: treff sonntag um 10 uhr metzingen hbf
> calverbühl, dettinger höllenlöcher, rossfeld, olgafels, rossfeld, grüner fels, rossfeld, rote wurst, wolfsfelsen, eninger weide, grasberg, chris?! sein trail suchen, maienwald und rose metzingen.
> ...



Dreimal Rossfeld hoch ,da krieg ich ein Motivationsproblem.Kann man doch sicher so arrangieren,das der Boxenstop statt dessen in Urach von statten geht.

Ansonsten freu ich mich auf morgen

bis dann,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (1. Oktober 2011)

wir fahren ja nicht immer bis ganz runter und die linie am grünen fels hab ich bis heut noch nicht gefunden - aber die hoffnung geb ich nicht auf


----------



## beetle (1. Oktober 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich bin spitz auf kehren.
> wer fährt mit mir am sonntag?
> 
> und zwar ´ne tagestour.
> ...



Montag wäre mir lieber.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Oktober 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Montag wäre mir lieber.



Ich könnte auch Montag,sollte es halt sicher wissen.

Öhi? Kai?


----------



## loretto6 (1. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> ...und apropos Licht: Die "China-Leuchten" beziehe ich über...?



Es gibt verschiedene Anbieter, mittlerweile auch in der EU. Der Hersteller heißt magicshine. Am günstigsten sind die Lampen über dealextreme oder über kaidomain, da wir aber Einführumssatzsteuer fäliig (ca 10.-). Machmal werden sie auch im Bikemarkt angeboten.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. Oktober 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> lass dich erwischen - am jusiberg musste bußgeld bezahlen!
> 
> mein tourvorschlag: treff sonntag um 10 uhr metzingen hbf
> calverbühl, dettinger höllenlöcher, rossfeld, olgafels, rossfeld, grüner fels, rossfeld, rote wurst, wolfsfelsen, eninger weide, grasberg, chris?! sein trail suchen, maienwald und rose metzingen.
> ...




die tour hört sich geil an 
ich könnte auch um 9 uhr
der frühe vogel fängt den wurm
also sontag bin ich dabei

oli am montag können wir auch fahren wäre auch dabei

gruß kai

p.s. kann ich am metzigen bahnhof parken um sonst

oder in einer anderen strasse


----------



## LeDidi (1. Oktober 2011)

Danke Loretto! Noch ein bisschen OT, um ein bisschen mehr mitfahren zu kÃ¶nnen: Welche der DX empfehlt ihr mir denn? Hatte an einen Preisrahmen von bis zu 70â¬ gedacht. Danke!
Die Tour klingt echt interessant!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Oktober 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> ....
> 
> grasberg, chris?! sein trail suchen



Aber bitte doch   
und ne Säge mitnehmen.
Es hat schon wieder einen morschen Baum reingeschmissen 

Viel Spass

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Oktober 2011)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> die tour hört sich geil an
> ich könnte auch um 9 uhr
> der frühe vogel fängt den wurm
> also sontag bin ich dabei
> ...



Nee,
ich kann Sonntag ODER Montag!Sonst krieg ich Ärger mit der Chefin

Dann bleibt es wohl bei Sonntag ... 
10 Uhr ist vollkommen ok,um 9 ist es noch arg frisch und ich hab kein Bock,haufenweise Klamotten mitzuschleppen.

Parken sollte Sonntags kostenlos sein,ansonsten halt in einer Seitenstrasse.


Bis Morgen,
Oli


----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. Oktober 2011)

hallo oli

ich brauche ca. 1,45 stunden

wie lange geht die tour 
und ist sie sehr trail und serpentinen lastig



gruß kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. Oktober 2011)

sonst lohnt sich die weite anfahrt nicht

gruß kai


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. Oktober 2011)

10:00 Bahnhof Metzingen? Kenne Chris sein Trail...

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Oktober 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> *10:00 Bahnhof Metzingen?* Kenne Chris sein Trail...
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Stephan



Jupp!

@Kai:
Nur keine Angst,du wirst garantiert auf deine Kosten kommen!

Ich denke das wir am Spätnachmittag wieder am Ausgangspunkt sein werden.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Jupp!
> 
> @Kai:
> Nur keine Angst,du wirst garantiert auf deine Kosten kommen!
> ...




ok das hört sich nach einer tour von 10 bis 17 -19 uhr an

viele trails bin dabei 
punkt zehn sitzte ich auf den rädle

gruß kai

p.s. montag kann icht nicht fahre mit henrik


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Oktober 2011)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Kenne Chris sein Trail...



Ich frage mich welchen Trail du nicht kennst 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## alböhi (2. Oktober 2011)

servus leit,

son sch...... aber auch.
i krieg heut keinen fuss auf´n boden  -  mich hat ´ne erkältung erwischt.
ich kämpf scho seit einer stunde und es wird nicht besser.

euch´ne schöne fahrt.

gruss vom öhi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2011)

fahre gleich kurzfristig Schloß_Li-Traifelberg schön serpentinig auf und ab, hat wer Lust?


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Oktober 2011)

morgen Tour auf die/der Alb 
mit keepcool79, 25CrMo4 und mtbjahn
*Start 10 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop in RT*
zurück spätestens um 15 Uhr

Fährt sonst noch jemand mit?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## damage0099 (4. Oktober 2011)

Ist die größere Gruppe, die gegen ~15.00 Uhr am Albtrauf / Traifelberg - Ausgang oberer Trail kurz bei mir anhielt, als ich meine Kette aus den Speichen fädelte, öfters an der Ecke dort unterwegs?
Würd mich gern mal anschließen, muß ich nicht immer soweit anreisen...


----------



## Brinsen (7. Oktober 2011)

Ist heut wer 18:15 in Tü?


----------



## loretto6 (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs mitspielt, bin ich da!


----------



## Brinsen (7. Oktober 2011)

Ok. Sollte es Katzen hageln wirds dann nichts ;-)


----------



## britta-ox (9. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Danke Loretto! Noch ein bisschen OT, um ein bisschen mehr mitfahren zu können: Welche der DX empfehlt ihr mir denn? Hatte an einen Preisrahmen von bis zu 70 gedacht. Danke!


Hallo Ledidi, ich habe auch die magicshine und find die klasse.
Hier gibts eine, die zumindest exakt gleich aussieht wie meine magicshine, zu einem Spottpreis.


----------



## LeDidi (9. Oktober 2011)

Woah, danke für den Tipp! Das ist ja echt eine Ansage, der Preis. Auch für den Fall, dass es ein Reinfall war, ist da ja nicht so viel Geld kaputt...


----------



## britta-ox (9. Oktober 2011)

Die Allgäutour müssen wir leider bis auf weiteres verschieben, denn es hat momentan eine dicke,geschlossene Schneedecke und weitere Schneefälle sind angesagt.
Ich glaube kaum, dass das bis nächstes WE alles abgetaut und wieder trocken ist, denn trocken sollte es für diese tour unbedingt sein.
Aber wir haben ja noch einen Ausweichtermin Ende des Monats...

LG Britta

@ledidi: Ich find den Preis auch unglaublich und das noch ohne Versandkosten oder Zoll. Hoffentlich ist da kein Haken dabei. Die Lieferzeit ist halt 2-4 Wochen, aber auch das ist üblich bei den Chinafunzeln. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Oktober 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Die Allgäutour müssen wir leider bis auf weiteres verschieben, denn es hat momentan eine dicke,geschlossene Schneedecke und weitere Schneefälle sind angesagt.
> Ich glaube kaum, dass das bis nächstes WE alles abgetaut und wieder trocken ist, denn trocken sollte es für diese tour unbedingt sein.
> Aber wir haben ja noch einen Ausweichtermin Ende des Monats...
> 
> ...


Schade,
dann hoffen wir mal auf Altweibersommer Part II.

Wegen der Funzel:
Da kann durchaus noch Zoll dazu kommen,die Lampe wird aus Hong Kong verschickt.
Ist aber auch mit Zoll ein unschlagbares Angebot

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (9. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Woah, danke für den Tipp! Das ist ja echt eine Ansage, der Preis. Auch für den Fall, dass es ein Reinfall war, ist da ja nicht so viel Geld kaputt...



Nehmt die: http://www.ebay.de/itm/270828553506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Echt perfekt....brauch nix anderes mehr!


----------



## Erster_2010er (9. Oktober 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Nehmt die: http://www.ebay.de/itm/270828553506?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> Echt perfekt....brauch nix anderes mehr!




3x so teuer und ausverkauft





> 0 verfügbar / 25 verkauft


----------



## LeDidi (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bleib mal bei Brittas Vorschlag...

Aber wieder mal ein kleiner Rundruf: Hat jemand ein X9-Schaltwerk mit ganzem Käfig (je kürzer desto besser) rumliegen? Heute hat sich meins wie von Geisterhand gesprengt. Blöd, ne?!


----------



## loretto6 (9. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Dämpferklinik gibt´s das neue X9 in rot, mittlerer Käfig für unter 60.-, da war ich etwas in Versuchung geführt.


----------



## alböhi (9. Oktober 2011)

wer hat morgen tagsüber lust und zeit mit mir ein " sonnenfenster "
für ´ne albtrauftour zu nutzen?

mein vorschlag: austausch von tel. nr. per pn zur verabredung.

gruss andreas

ps.: heut war´s ja auch besser, wie jeder wetterbericht gesagt hat.


----------



## loretto6 (10. Oktober 2011)

Dafür hat es die ganze Nacht geregnet!


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2011)

Erster_2010er schrieb:


> 3x so teuer und ausverkauft



wo kriegst du das 872er-Set für 40 Euro her???


----------



## McFussel (10. Oktober 2011)

Erster_2010er schrieb:


> 3x so teuer und ausverkauft



Jup, ich hab beide Lampen, kann daher aber auch sagen:deutlich heller und besser dimmbar.  

Wer Licht will....

Und wieso ausverkauft?? http://www.ebay.de/itm/MAGICSHINE-M...isure_Cycling_Bike_Lights&hash=item415e125df3

Einfach nochmal suchen!


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2011)

habe auch die 872 und die erst P7. Beide sind gut, die P7 für die Weite, und die 872 vor's Bike. Mehr braucht man wirklich nicht....und ja: Der Dimmer der 872 ist der Hammer... einfach nur geil das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (10. Oktober 2011)

Nur der Akku bei der 872 is viel zu groß...ich basterl mir einen selber....macht mehr Sinn! 

Und wenn man sich die die 872 ansieht, bald sind die HID's überflüssig.


----------



## beetle (10. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ich bleib mal bei Brittas Vorschlag...



Ich würde dir raten von denen DX Funzeln gleich 2 zu nehmen. Eine ist mir persönlich zu wenig Licht. 2 von denen ist aber perfekt.


----------



## LeDidi (10. Oktober 2011)

Also, der Tipp mit der Dämpferklinik war heiß, aber noch will ich kein 10fach und 9fach hatte er kein Angebot. Oder doch die berüchtigte Zehn am Heck...?  Danke Christoph! Werd hier ja z. Zt. ganz gut umsorgt...


----------



## loretto6 (10. Oktober 2011)

Mir hat Steffen gesagt, das Schaltwerk ginge auch 9-fach zu fahren. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich aber nicht. 

Wg Licht: lieber 2 mal die billige magicshine mit P 7 und eine davon auf den Helm. Davon hast Du mehr als von einer teuren.


----------



## pikehunter69 (10. Oktober 2011)

LUPINE   -  lebt...............!!!   





Alexander


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2011)

10x-Schaltwerk & 9x-Kassette geht net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (10. Oktober 2011)

...hat er mir auch gesagt. Er hätte es erfolglos probiert. Warum, konnten wir uns beide nicht erklären.

Steffen hat mir vorhin geschrieben, er wolle die Hope-Lampen günstig bestellen. Mal schauen, was das konkret heißt.

Hab jetzt beim "ceed" in K'furt angefragt, nachdem mtbjahn sehr begeistert bzgl. des Ladens klang. Bin gespannt, sie wollen sich melden und mir den Preis mitteilen. Immerhin liegt dort schon mal in neues 9fach-X9 mit kurzem Käfig


----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2011)

das 10x hat eine andere "interne" Übersetzung weil es / Gang weniger Schaltweg hat.

So, genug OT:

Heut nachmittag vllt. wer um Traifelberg rum umterwegs?
Ich nutze die 20Grad nochmals bei Tageslicht


----------



## OnkelZed (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte, die Indexierung ist im Schalthebel und nicht im Schaltwerk...


----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2011)

schon, aber die Hebeltechnik im Schaltwerk ist anders.
Wenn du den 9x von Raster zu Raster am 9x betätigst, macht das einen anderen tatsächlichen Schaltweg wie das 10x-Schaltwerk.(Gibts auch freds zu).

btw: Keiner Lust auf ein paar geile Auf- und Abfahrten so gegen 1400-1500 (Uhr bzw. hm, wobei letzteres gern ausbaufähig ist  )?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. Oktober 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Die Allgäutour müssen wir leider bis auf weiteres verschieben,



Britta,wie entgültig ist das?
Weil mittlerweile siehts wieder erträglich aus.


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Oktober 2011)

Doro und mich würd´ das auch interessieren, da wir am 29.11. in Berlin sind.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (11. Oktober 2011)

erträglich?!







die dunkle seite der macht ist stark in mir


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Britta,wie entgültig ist das?
> Weil mittlerweile siehts wieder erträglich aus.



Ich kann diesen Samstag nicht, und die nächsten 3-4 ziemlich sicher auch nicht weg   . Zum kotzen. Bei dem Wetter...Sa/So ist's schön.


----------



## britta-ox (12. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Britta,wie entgültig ist das?
> Weil mittlerweile siehts wieder erträglich aus.


Ach Oli, ich würd doch auch gern! 
Das ist die webcam der Mittelstation, (das dahinter ist übrigens die Ochsenhausener Hütte), wir fahren noch ein ganzes Stück weiter oben. Und leider sind für heute nacht weitere Niederschläge angesagt. Dann ein Traumwochende, aber kalt. Ob das wegtaut ist bis SA ist fraglich. Ging es denn evt. auch SO bei euch? Dann hätten wir noch 1 Tag mehr damit die Schneeschmelze abtrocknen kann, denn es sollte trocken sein, da die Abfahrt teilweise sehr ausgesetzt ist. Außer ihr wollt euer Rad hoch tragen und wir fahren mit der Gondel runter


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. Oktober 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ach Oli, ich würd doch auch gern!
> Du hast die webcam der Mittelstation gepostet(das dahinter ist übrigens die Ochsenhausener Hütte), so sieht es oben aus. Und leider sind für heute nacht weitere Niederschläge angesagt. Dann ein Traumwochende, aber kalt. Ob das wegtaut ist bis SA ist fraglich. Ging es denn evt. auch SO bei euch? Dann hätten wir noch 1 Tag mehr damit die Schneeschmelze abtrocknen kann, denn es sollte trocken sein, da die Abfahrt teilweise sehr ausgesetzt ist. Außer ihr wollt euer Rad hoch tragen und wir fahren mit der Gondel runter



Denkt ein bischen an das Hornbachmotto  "Projekte müssen durchgeführt werden"

Kleiner Tip:  Vielleicht auf Winterräder umsteigen z.B. Spikes 

Gruss ein FNR-Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (12. Oktober 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> wollt euer Rad hoch tragen und wir fahren mit der Gondel runter


 Wär ja ne alternative, was unserem Fitnessstand auch noch sehr zuträglich wäre


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag wär auch ok


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Oktober 2011)

Da ich am WE für's Allgäu leider nicht frei bekomme,
werde ich mich am Freitag mal aufs Bike schwingen.

Start um 15Uhr - 16Uhr in Eningen oder Reutlingen.
Tourendauer 4h.
Charakter schwer  super Trails garantiert 
Ist wer mit dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Da ich am WE für's Allgäu leider nicht frei bekomme,
> werde ich mich am Freitag mal aufs Bike schwingen.
> 
> Start um 15Uhr - 16Uhr in Eningen oder Reutlingen.
> ...



Ich melde mal großes Interesse an.
Ob es klappt, kann ich evt. morgen abend oder Fr_morgen sagen.


----------



## mtbjahn (12. Oktober 2011)

Wir könnten zwar auch am Sonntag, aber wenn wir schon so früh aufstehen und so weit fahren, dann sollten die Trails auch größtenteils trocken/fahrbar sein und die Temperaturen im zweistelligen Plus-Bereich liegen. Daher wären wir im Zweifelsfall eher für einen späteren Termin, auf die Gefahr hin, daß es dann 2012 wird. Ihr könnt aber auch ohne uns fahren, wir wären Euch nicht böse.

Gruß,

Die Warmduscher Doro und Mark


----------



## alböhi (12. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Da ich am WE für's Allgäu leider nicht frei bekomme,
> werde ich mich am Freitag mal aufs Bike schwingen.
> 
> Start um 15Uhr - 16Uhr in Eningen oder Reutlingen.
> ...




bin dabei.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich melde mal großes Interesse an.
> Ob es klappt, kann ich evt. morgen abend oder Fr_morgen sagen.





alböhi schrieb:


> bin dabei.



Wenn wir ne Echaztalrunde machen wäre ein Treffpunkt am Radweg vom Südbahnhof nach Pfullingen ok.
Wenn es eher nach Urach rausgehen soll, könnten wir uns auch in Eningen treffen wo ich arbeite.

Irgendwelche Präferenzen?

Ist 15.00Uhr ok, oder lieber 15.30Uhr bzw. 16.00Uhr?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2011)

mir pers. je früher, desto besser, muß ich keine Lampe mitschleppen.
Ich hoffe, es klappt.
Radweg Südbahnhof-Pfullingen wäre ok. Wohin es geht, ist mir egal.
Sonnenseite ist halt eher trocken, neulich wars in den Schattenlöcher schon sauig + rutschig...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann ab 12.30Uhr gleiten und
habe auch nichts dagegen bei Tageslicht zu fahren.
Da sich im Wald aber schon ab 18Uhr eine Lampe empfiehlt
werde ich bei späterem Start auf jeden Fall ein paar Lumen einpacken.

Mal hören was alböhi sagt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2011)

, das hört sich gut an, Tageslicht wäre mir auch am liebsten, Nachtfahrten kommen gezwungenermaßen noch bald genug.

Dann könnte man vllt. sogar gegen 1400 rum los, das wär klasse 

Alböhi, was sagst du?


----------



## britta-ox (13. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Sonntag wär auch ok


 


mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wir könnten zwar auch am Sonntag, aber wenn wir schon so früh aufstehen und so weit fahren, dann sollten die Trails auch größtenteils trocken/fahrbar sein und die Temperaturen im zweistelligen Plus-Bereich liegen. ...


Heut regnet es dort wohl noch den ganzen Tag, aber Fr, Sa und So ist sonnig und trocken vorhergesagt. Von dem her sollten bis So die Trails abgetrocknet sein, sonst würd ich auch nicht fahren, da zu gefährlich. 
Ob die Temperaturen im 2-stelligen Bereich liegen, kann ich nicht versprechen, denn wir sind lange Zeit auf fast 2000m. Für die Mittelstation ca.1486m sind Temp. von -3-13°C und Sonnenschein vorhergesagt. Trotzdem solltet ihr nicht frieren, denn es geht mal 700m am Stück berghoch und vorher und danach kommen ein paar heftige Rampen, die für ordentlichen Puls und Körpertemp. sorgen. Mit Armlingen/ Beinlingen und ner (Wind-)Jacke sollte der Tag aber auch für Warmduscher genußvoll sein ;-)
Überlegts euch einfach.

Treffpunkt: Sonntag, 9.30Uhr in Pfronten, Parkplatz in der Vilstalstr. (durch Pfronten durch bis Sport Kolb rechts kommt, da rechts abbiegen auf die Vilstalstr. und weiterfahren, bis rechter Hand ein kleiner Parkplatz kommt)

Bitte noch kurz Bescheid geben, wer mitkommt.
Freu mich!

LG Britta


----------



## Bube (13. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Chris,
hallo damage,

würde auch gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. 
Könnten wir uns um 14 Uhr am Südbahnhof treffen ?


Würde gleich um die Ecke am Philipps (glaub so heißt der..) parken.



Grüße

Michael


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2011)

@britta: So ist bei mir leider schon verplant 
@Fr_mittags-Ausfahrt: 14.00 wäre super, sofern es wirklich klappt, kann ich morgen vormittag erst abklären, stelle mich aber darauf ein.


----------



## Yetibike (13. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @britta: So ist bei mir leider schon verplant
> @Fr_mittags-Ausfahrt: 14.00 wäre super, sofern es wirklich klappt, kann ich morgen vormittag erst abklären, stelle mich aber darauf ein.


 
Man man arbeiten den alle Freitags nur halbtags? ja ja ich weiß hätsch was gscheids glernt


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2011)

ich sage nur "der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"  hehe, und ja, du hast recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Oktober 2011)

14.00Uhr scheint sich ja zu verfestigen 

Falls kein Veto mehr kommt,
schlage ich als Treffpunkt die Fahrradwegbrücke über den Arbach vor.

Breite 48.478360°
Länge 9.233311°

Vom Südbahnhof kommend den Radweg Richtung Unterhausen.
Die Brücke ist genau am großen Spielplatz.

Vielleicht sind ja die Trails auf der linken Echaztalseite
schon wieder halbwegs abgetrocknet. Ein Versuch wär's wert.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (13. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ich sage nur "der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm"  hehe, und ja, du hast recht


Was heißt hier der frühe Vogel......ich bin ab 4:30 Uhr zu erreichen!!

Gruß


----------



## damage0099 (13. Oktober 2011)

ich auch, frühstückst du dann bis 7.00?


----------



## alböhi (14. Oktober 2011)

14 uhr arbach, 14.10 alter pfullinger bhf gegenüber vom friedhof.

chris macht den guide: 


> Charakter schwer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lass´mers kracha


----------



## Yetibike (14. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ich auch, frühstückst du dann bis 7.00?


 
ja aber im gschäft. Gruß an alle frühen Würmer

Aber keine Sorge ich fahr heut (zumindest nehm ich´s mir vor) auch so gegen 14 Uhr. Leider aber nicht ab Pfullingen das schaff ich nu wieder nich.

Bis demnächst 

Gruß oli


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. Oktober 2011)

Sorry Leute,

ich liege mit Fieber im Bett 
und werde deshalb heute leider nicht den Guide machen können.
Euch viel Spass und trockene Trails.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2011)

oh, schade, Chris, kurier dich aus!

@Yeti: Können wir dich vllt. wo auflesen?

Ich habe alles geregelt + kann zu 99.9% mit (falls doch noch was dazwischenkommt gehts eben nicht, braucht nicht warten, falls ich nicht da bin), also 1400 wäre ich am alten Pfullinger Bahnhof gegenüber Friedhof, oder rolle runterwärts, euch entgegen.

Super, dann zu dritt ( Bube + Alböhi + ich ) los + evt. das Yeti irgendwo auflesen.


----------



## beetle (14. Oktober 2011)

Leider muss ich heute arbeiten. Schwere Trails mag ich aber auch. 
Wie ist denn mit Samstags?


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2011)

SA-So geht bei mir net


----------



## loretto6 (14. Oktober 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Leider muss ich heute arbeiten. Schwere Trails mag ich aber auch.
> Wie ist denn mit Samstags?



Gute Frage - ich hätte Zeit und Lust. 

Wer Lust auf Lampe hat: heute Abend 18:15 an der Tourist-Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (14. Oktober 2011)

o.k - is so. dir chris gute besserung und euch ´nen schönen nachmittag

ich fahr dann jetzt los und zwar zur kampenwand
ciao dann bis dienstag?!
gruss andreas

wird das hier nachgeholt?!


Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Charakter schwer  super Trails garantiert
> Ride on
> Chris


----------



## beetle (14. Oktober 2011)

Heute abend geht bei mir nich. 

Morgen können wir festhalten. Ich habe auf jeden fall lust auf komplizierteres Zeug. Spitzkehren usw.   Ich überleg mir mal eine Runde. Wollen wir uns in Urach treffen? Oder wie gut kennst du dich aus?

Ich muss morgen aber auf jeden Fall auf unsre Coutch warten. Die soll so zwischen 7 und 14oo angeliefert werden. Sollen wir telefonisch in Kontakt bleiben?


Gruß
Rene


----------



## Yetibike (14. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> oh, schade, Chris, kurier dich aus!
> 
> @Yeti: Können wir dich vllt. wo auflesen?
> 
> ...


 
Hi 009, ne ich glaub datt Yeti ist zuweit wech, fahr erst gegen 14.30 Uhr in N.-tenzlingen los
(bin immer noch im gschäft, da ich noch auf die ein oder andere Entscheidung warten muß, oh man es lebe der Kleinbetrieb)

Gruß oli

p.s. Samstag UND Sonntag gehen bei mir beide nicht, da ich am Samstag in Müchen bin und dann am Sonntag nicht gleich wieder auf die Straße nach Pfonten geh. Da fahr ich dann doch lieber am Sonntag vormittag ne kleine Runde bei uns in den Flachbergen


----------



## Bube (14. Oktober 2011)

Hallo damage,

Du hast PN.

Melde dich bitte so früh wie möglich, falls Du nicht kommst.


Gruß

Michael


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Oktober 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Heut regnet es dort wohl noch den ganzen Tag, aber Fr, Sa und So ist sonnig und trocken vorhergesagt. Von dem her sollten bis So die Trails abgetrocknet sein, sonst würd ich auch nicht fahren, da zu gefährlich.
> Ob die Temperaturen im 2-stelligen Bereich liegen, kann ich nicht versprechen, denn wir sind lange Zeit auf fast 2000m. Für die Mittelstation ca.1486m sind Temp. von -3-13°C und Sonnenschein vorhergesagt. Trotzdem solltet ihr nicht frieren, denn es geht mal 700m am Stück berghoch und vorher und danach kommen ein paar heftige Rampen, die für ordentlichen Puls und Körpertemp. sorgen. Mit Armlingen/ Beinlingen und ner (Wind-)Jacke sollte der Tag aber auch für Warmduscher genußvoll sein ;-)
> Überlegts euch einfach.
> 
> ...


Hmm..
Bei mir würde es zwar wie erwähnt gehen.

Aber da sich sonst niemand meldet(und auch einige die gerne mit würden keine Zeit haben)sollten wir das Ganze vielleicht doch verschieben.
Zu zweit wärs vielleicht doch a bissle blöd(obwohl du mir gleich nach meiner Frau die Liebste bist).

Oli


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hmm..
> Bei mir würde es zwar wie erwähnt gehen.
> 
> Aber da sich sonst niemand meldet(und auch einige die gerne mit würden keine Zeit haben)sollten wir das Ganze vielleicht doch verschieben.
> ...



hmm, wir haben uns noch nicht entschieden. Leider hatten wir heute noch keine Zeit dazu. Die Entscheidung können wir leider auch nicht mehr vor 24 Uhr machen. Ich hab noch Bedenken bezüglich der Trockenheit der Trails.

Gruß, 

Doro


----------



## beetle (14. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwie nicht so die Ressonanz wegen morgen Alb...  Was ist denn los, das Wetter wird super!


----------



## OnkelZed (14. Oktober 2011)

Oli, wärst Du morgen im Bikeeinsatz? Hätte Bock und Zeit wieder ne Runde mit auf die Alb zu drehen. 


Edgar


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Oktober 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> hmm, wir haben uns noch nicht entschieden. Leider hatten wir heute noch keine Zeit dazu. Die Entscheidung können wir leider auch nicht mehr vor 24 Uhr machen. Ich hab noch Bedenken bezüglich der Trockenheit der Trails.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Doro



Ich sollte es halt irgendwann morgen im Lauf des Tages wissen.Wenn ich bis ~16 Uhr nichts neues erfahre,betrachte ich die Tour als verschoben und komme nicht mit.
@Edgar:
Ich werde morgen eine Runde drehen,aber nix größeres bzw.eher gemütlich.
Ich melde mich morgen vormittag noch mal,wann ich losmache.Jetzt geh ich ins Bett zzzzzzzz....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, heute mach ich auch ein schönes Ründchen....


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Oktober 2011)

Tut mir leid, daß ich mich erst jetzt meld´.
Da ich gestern Abend Halsschmerzen hatte, wollt´ ich den heutigen Morgen abwarten, um zu sehen, ob es schlimmer oder besser wird. Scheint jetzt wieder besser zu sein, daher würden wir mitfahren.
Wenn Ihr es aber lieber verschieben wollt´, damit mehr Leute mitfahren können, dann ist das für uns auch in Ordnung. Hebbe und Loretto wollen/können nun doch nicht, oder?

@Oli:
Falls wir morgen fahren, können wir Dich im Auto mitnehmen. Würd´ ja wenig Sinn machen, wenn Du die weite Strecke alleine fahren würdest.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Oktober 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Irgendwie nicht so die Ressonanz wegen morgen Alb...  Was ist denn los, das Wetter wird super!





OnkelZed schrieb:


> Oli, wärst Du morgen im Bikeeinsatz? Hätte Bock und Zeit wieder ne Runde mit auf die Alb zu drehen.
> 
> 
> Edgar





McFussel schrieb:


> Ich denke, heute mach ich auch ein schönes Ründchen....



Irgendwie reden hier alle aneinander vorbei

Ich werde heute nur eine kleine Runde drehen (muß den neuen LRS  ausprobieren) ,also definitiv nix wo es sich lohnt mitzufahren.


----------



## beetle (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja wann denn?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Oktober 2011)

@beetle:
Ich werd hier nur ein Stündchen ab der Haustür fahren,schauen ob alles passt.Weiß auch überhaupt nicht,wann ich los komme.


----------



## beetle (15. Oktober 2011)

Für ne Stunde lohnt es sich nicht in die Alb zu fahren. Schade. Für das Allgäu habe ich morgen keine Zeit. 

Dann drehe ich heute um Tübingen eine Runde. Also wenn wer mitkommen mag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Oktober 2011)

*Aaaalso:*

*Die Allgäutour morgen findet NICHTstatt!!*

nächster Termin wäre in zwei Wochen,wenn das Wetter passt.Ansonsten 
wirds wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr.





Ich werde morgen daher eine größere Runde richtung Alb in Angriff nehmen.

Start dachte ich um 11 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof ,ist aber verhandelbar.

Gruß Oli


----------



## britta-ox (15. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *Aaaalso:*
> 
> *Die Allgäutour morgen findet NICHTstatt!!*
> 
> ...




Ist das jetzt entgültig oder in 2 h wieder anders ;-)

Nee, ist OK, dann in 2 Wochen, hoffen wir dass das Wetter hält. Dann können vielleicht die anderen auch, finds von daher so auch besser.

Gute Besserung @Marc und dir viel Spaß morgen, Oli.

LG Britta


----------



## alböhi (15. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> ........ eine größere Runde richtung Alb ...........
> um 11 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof Gruß Oli



bin dabei und spitz auf kehren.
ich komm dann mit meiner stadtschalampe


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Hallo damage,
> 
> Du hast PN.
> 
> ...



hi,
jetzt weiß ich, was ihr unter einer schweren Tour versteht: mind. 2 Tage schwere Beine    

Ich hoffe, ihr seit noch gut heimgekommen + habt noch 'n 1000er draufgepackt....

btw.: ich war heut wieder allein unterwegs...

Hoffentlich klappt's mit uns nochmal dieses Jahr, würde mich sehr freuen, war richtig geil!


----------



## Bube (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi damage,

DANKE für den geilen Nachmittag.

Edgar und ich waren richtig häppy, nach der Tour mit dir.
Bergauf hammerschnell, bergab technisch TOP.
Einfach 2 Gottheiten über uns 

Es würde uns freuen, wieder miteinander zu fahren.
Deine Touren und unsere zusammen wären bestimmt
ein Tip-Top "Moser der schwäbischen Alb" 


Was auch phänomenal wäre: 

Mit den FNR-Friends aus Raum Tübingen, Stuttgart, Allgäu und was weiß ich wo noch her:
Von Sonnenaufgang- bis Sonnenuntergang, 
einen Tag lang so viel Trails im Ermstal, wie nur irgendwie machbar.
Quasi "Die Best-of" der Trail Auf- und Ab- und Schrägfahrten, welche den FNRern bekannt sind.

Motto: "Möge immer eine handbreit Erde unter deinem Vorderrad sein".


Grüße 

Michael


----------



## McFussel (15. Oktober 2011)

Klingt ja überirdisch....


----------



## DJT (15. Oktober 2011)

Servus beinand!

Schade dass die Allgäutour morgen ausfällt! 

@Damage: Was hast denn jetzt für ein Bike? Ein Alva oder noch das gleiche?

@Bube: Auf nen FNR will ich auch gern wieder mal mit... die Best-of-Tour klingt genial


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. Oktober 2011)

Hi hi,
kann mir vorstellen was das für ne Tour war am Freitag.

Jeder fährt bei 110%, denkt aber den anderen ist 
es wahrscheinlich noch zu langsam 
und packt noch was drauf 

Das gibt dann schwere Beine am nächsten Tag 

Schade, dass ich nicht dabei war 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2011)

@ Bube: Du übertreibst ja voll haha, doch: War supergeil!, ich danke Euch!

Für ne Tagestour wär ich zu natürlich zu haben 
Gibt sicher dicke Oberschenkel  ...wenn man dann noch ein paar Biergärten streift 

Ich würd sagen: Das ziehen wir drecksaumäßig durch!


@djt: Wär cool, wenn Du dabei wärst! Würd mich freuen 
Zum Rahmen: Nach langem Hin und Her hab ich den Rahmen vom neuem Alva160 und das neue Casting genommen.
Hinterrad kompl. neu, Felge sah ja nimmer so gut aus  ,Achse war verbogen, Nabenkörper ausgenudelt, weil ich mit der verbogenen Achse weiterfuhr 
Somit rüstete ich vo&hi auf Steckachse um.
Tauchrohre usw. übernahm ich komplett.
Bin super zufrieden damit.
Einzig das bischen Übergewicht. Das SS hatte ich unter 13 kg.
Das unglaubliche Angebot vom neuen Rahmen konnte ich nicht sausen lassen. Klasse Aktion von Renä 
Achja: Das Oberrohr hatte auch ne kl. Delle. Wäre den Rahmen jedoch noch weitergefahren...

Bez. "schwer(st)e" Tagestour müssen wir noch ein ernstes Wörtchen reden


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Oktober 2011)

Oh man, wenn ich das so lese,
bekomme ich richtig Torschlusspanik.

Das gute Wetter hält nur noch bis morgen!!!

Immerhin kann ich heute schon wieder aufrecht sitzen,
also ist Montag nach Arbeit ne Tour geplant.

Start zwischen 15 und 16Uhr an der Arbachbrücke.

Trails: Alles an Felstrails und engen Serpentinen, das das vordere Echaztal beidseitig so hergibt.

Für wie lang ich schon wieder Luft habe, kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Ich hoffe aber es reicht 3h bis zu nem schönen Nighride zum Abschluss.

Ist wer mit dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (16. Oktober 2011)

11 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof

könnt ihr im notfall bis 11.07 warten, 
ich hab noch was zu reparieren.

ciao bis gleich


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Oktober 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> 11 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof
> 
> könnt ihr im notfall bis 11.07 warten,
> ich hab noch was zu reparieren.
> ...



Ist ok,"Ihr" bin wohl eh nur ich.


----------



## OnkelZed (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Oli,

bin heute mit meinem Mädel unterwegs. Daher Euch zwei(?) viel Vergnügen beim Serpentinen rocken. Würde da eh nur unnötig bremsen...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Oktober 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> 11 Uhr in Metzingen am Bahnhof
> 
> könnt ihr im notfall bis 11.07 warten,
> ich hab noch was zu reparieren.
> ...



Hab bis halb zwölf gewartet.Ist jetzt das zweite mal.....


----------



## alböhi (16. Oktober 2011)

sorry, knapp verpasst ist auch daneben.
und das im handyzeitalter.
ich hab leider dei nr. no net eing´speichert.

der nächste cappuchino geht auf mich - samma wieder guat?


----------



## alböhi (16. Oktober 2011)

wer hat lust morgen bei tageslicht auf trockenen trails
den schönbuch zu " rocken "?

ich will bis 15 uhr los.

gruss andreas

ps.: wurmlinger kiesgrube und den märchensee sind auch auf´m plan.


----------



## OnkelZed (16. Oktober 2011)

Mensch Oli, hab' mir grad Dein 29er im Album angeschaut.
Wirklich lecker!!!!  Bleibe trotzdem bei meinem Black Beauty.
Bin heute recht stolz auf mich, da ich am Gutenberg runter 6 von 8 Kehren doch tatsächlich gefahren bin. Urlaub im Vinschgau hat wohl was gebracht...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Oh man, wenn ich das so lese,
> bekomme ich richtig Torschlusspanik.
> 
> Das gute Wetter hält nur noch bis morgen!!!
> ...



Ich verschiebe die Tour auf Dienstag.
Alles andere bleibt gleich.
Wenn wer später Zeit hat, kann man sich ja zwischen drin treffen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## blind (16. Oktober 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> wer hat lust morgen bei tageslicht auf trockenen trails
> den schönbuch zu " rocken "?
> 
> ich will bis 15 uhr los.
> ...



Wo gehts denn los? Uhrzeit und Gegend würd mir passen, da hab ich nicht so weit nach Hause wenns Konditionsmässig oder Verletzungstechnisch doch nicht weit reicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich verschiebe die Tour auf Dienstag.
> Alles andere bleibt gleich.
> Wenn wer später Zeit hat, kann man sich ja zwischen drin treffen.
> 
> ...



Ich melde hier mal Interesse an.
Ob es klappt, kann ich erst mogen mittag rum sagen, wie immer muß ich solche Aktionen unter der Woche kurzfristig regeln.

Möglich, daß es früher oder später wird.
Ich gehe morgen jedoch auch an Albtrauf, ich melde mich nochmals, wenn ich genaueres weiß.
Dann können wir uns vllt. treffen.


----------



## alböhi (17. Oktober 2011)

15 uhr an der turi info neckarbrücke.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2011)

@Bube + Steppenwolf: Na, kitzelt's euch nicht? Habt schon lang nimmer früher Feierabend gemacht


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (17. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @Bube + Steppenwolf: Na, kitzelt's euch nicht? Habt schon lang nimmer früher Feierabend gemacht



Schon , aber 15.00 Dienstags ist schon recht früh 

Gruss


----------



## beetle (17. Oktober 2011)

Dann machen wir doch mal das Alternativprogramm. Morgen Dienstag 18:00 mit Licht vor dem Aldi im Hagellocher Weg. 

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=48.523904979229&lon=9.0322744846344&zoom=18

Da ich extra von Pfäffingen da hin kommen würde, bitte hier vorher bescheid geben wer mitkommt.


----------



## McFussel (17. Oktober 2011)

Das is gemein, ich will auch mal wieder Nachts mitgehen....   

Viel Spaß Euch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (17. Oktober 2011)

Was hält dich ab?


----------



## Bube (17. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @Bube + Steppenwolf: Na, kitzelt's euch nicht? Habt schon lang nimmer früher Feierabend gemacht



Du Schuft 

Schau lieber zu, daß du deinen Laden auf Vordermann hälst.
Nicht, daß dein Chef um 15:01 Uhr bereits das 7. mal anruft 

Gruß

Michael


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2011)

hehe, ja: Wird Zeit für ein "Sport-Handy" 
Tja, wie du dir vorstellen kannst, bin ich schon kräftig dabei, alles für einen "frühen Abgang" morgen vorzubereiten


----------



## McFussel (17. Oktober 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Was hält dich ab?



Bin in Linz auf Messe....schaffen...


----------



## beetle (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich wollte nochmal hier drauf hinweisen. Wenn es keine Rückmeldungen gibt, werde ich auch nicht beim Aldi warten.

An Strecke dachte ich an Schönbuch und Spitzberg. Bin aber auch offen für andere Richtungen.


@alböhi: hast du dann noch Lust mitzukommen?




beetle schrieb:


> Dann machen wir doch mal das Alternativprogramm. Morgen Dienstag 18:00 mit Licht vor dem Aldi im Hagellocher Weg.
> 
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=48.523904979229&lon=9.0322744846344&zoom=18
> 
> Da ich extra von Pfäffingen da hin kommen würde, bitte hier vorher bescheid geben wer mitkommt.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Oktober 2011)

Tourstart heute 15.30Uhr Arbachbrücke Pfullingen
bzw. 15.35Uhr Alter Bahnhof Pfullingen.

Trails: Alles an Fels und Kehren was das vordere Echaztal hergibt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2011)

hm, gings vllt. schon um 1500?
Sollte gegen 1800 / spätestens 1830 zurück sein.
Könnte zu 99% um 1500 spätestens am Alten Bahnhof Pfullingen sein, vllt. sogar 1445.
Wer kommt alles ???
(wie immer kann noch was dazwischenkommen, sieht aber so aus, als ob es klappt).


----------



## loretto6 (18. Oktober 2011)

Wer tagsüber keine Zeit hat - es soll ja Leute geben, die arbeiten müssen: die Dämpferklinik hat ihre Ausfahrt jetzt auf 18:30 gelegt. Es soll Leihlampen geben für diejenigen, die nur Funzeln haben.


----------



## alböhi (18. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei - je früher desto lieber.
um 18.30 wirds kalt und dunkel.

das "kaiserwetter" war für meine direkten vorgesetzten genug argument mir heute frei zu geben.

gruss andreas



> Wer tagsüber keine Zeit hat - es soll ja Leute geben, die arbeiten müssen


das hat doch wirlich jeder selbst in der hand - knechten oder leben


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Oktober 2011)

@damage, sorry habe noch bis 15.00Uhr eine Besprechung.
Auf  15.30würde es mir also knapp reichen.
Währen ja immerhin noch 3h für dich.
Du könntest ja auch schon mal rauf auf den Urselberg und dort nen 
bißchen rumtrailen bis wir kommen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2011)

hi, also, kein Problem, dann 1530 am alten Bahnhof...
Bin erkältungsmäßig einbischen angeschlagen, werde mich vllt einbischen einfahren...oder ein warmes Bier trinken


----------



## alböhi (18. Oktober 2011)

na dann kann ich vorher ruhig ein paar körner verballern


----------



## beetle (18. Oktober 2011)

Dann fahr ich doch mit der Dämpferklinik mit. Damit ist Aldi begraben.


----------



## alböhi (18. Oktober 2011)

gut 15.30 alter bf pfullingen - dann mach ich jetzt los.
meine mobilnr. schick ich euch als pn.

rock´n´roll


----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2011)

Was eine super-geile Tour!
Von allem für jeden etwas: technisch leicht bis schwer, flowig, ruppig, verblockt, "vertreppt"...einfach alles, was man sich so wünscht...herrlich.

Nochmals vielen Dank an die Guides Chris & Alböhi (für den geilen Abstecher an die Stellbretter  )

PS: 18.48 wurde ich mit dem letzten Schluck Bier empfangen 

PS2: Der 1.50-Kicker ist der Hammer, bin aber drumrum 

PS3: @Steppenwolf: hätt nicht gedacht, daß man sich so schnell wieder sieht. Coole Aktion, hat mich gefreut


----------



## damage0099 (19. Oktober 2011)

So, nun hat's mich doch noch erwischt...so komme ich wenigstens zu den überfälligen Ruhetagen  , hätte die Windjacke vllt. 30min früher anziehen sollen  ...aber das war's wert 
Hoffe, bin bis zum WE wieder fit


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So, nun hat's mich doch noch erwischt...so komme ich wenigstens zu den überfälligen Ruhetagen  , hätte die Windjacke vllt. 30min früher anziehen sollen  ...aber das war's wert
> Hoffe, bin bis zum WE wieder fit



Gute Besserung.

Mir hat die Tour gestern auch einen riesen Spass gemacht 
  

Und wenn man denkt man ist eigentlich ganz schnell unterwergs tut es gut zu sehen wie die Downhiller so abgehen. 

War echt selten mit so ner guten und homogenen Truppe unterwegs.
Danke Jungs. 
(Heute morgen sind mir auf dem Weg zur Arbeit immer noch Tränen der Freunde das Gesicht runter gelaufen. Na ja, vielleicht war's auch der Regen.  )

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (19. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So, nun hat's mich doch noch erwischt...so komme ich wenigstens zu den überfälligen Ruhetagen  , hätte die Windjacke vllt. 30min früher anziehen sollen  ...aber das war's wert
> Hoffe, bin bis zum WE wieder fit


 
zu wenig warmes Bier?

Gute Besserung


----------



## damage0099 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Gute Besserung.
> 
> Mir hat die Tour gestern auch einen riesen Spass gemacht
> 
> ...



hehe, ja, das stimmt. Der Junge hat's echt drauf...Aber er wäre auch langsamer geworden, wenn er kompl. alles mit uns gefahren wäre 

Hat riesen Spaß gemacht!
In einer Gruppe zu biken hat schon was....bin leider fast ausschließlich allein unterwegs, bis auf die letzten 2x .
3h sind einfach zu wenig, oder das minimum...

Hast du den 1.50m - Kicker noch mitgenommen?
In der Dunkelheit wohl sicher nicht...

Mit deinen 1830 bist genau richtig gelegen, super Timing, die Tour 

Da hätten wir auch ein schönes Vid zusammenschneiden können.

Ein "erstes" und ein "zweites"    




Yetibike schrieb:


> zu wenig warmes Bier?
> 
> Gute Besserung



Danke, auf das warme Bier heut abend freu ich mich jetzt schon...mmmhhhh, schön Zwiebel mit drin, einfach lecker....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hast du den 1.50m - Kicker noch mitgenommen?
> In der Dunkelheit wohl sicher nicht...



Da muss Du mir mal per PN auf die Sprünge helfen wo der stehen soll.

Ride on 
Chris


----------



## alböhi (19. Oktober 2011)

das war ein super abschluss für die " sommersaison ".
absolut super, wie sich der mtb sport in unserer region die
letzten acht jahre entwickelt hat.

.... und durch das ibc forum kommen " die richtigen scho z´sam "

lg andreas

@ damage: "stellbretter" gute bezeichnung - so findets net jeder und der spot bleibt erhalten.

nicht so wie am wolfsfelsen, der kaputt " geschreddert" wurde.


----------



## Yetibike (19. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke, auf das warme Bier heut abend freu ich mich jetzt schon...mmmhhhh, schön Zwiebel mit drin, einfach lecker....



Zwiebeln.....:kotz:...ich glaub das könnt ich mir nur zum einreiben nehmen...trinken,,,,,,,,


----------



## LeDidi (20. Oktober 2011)

Hat denn heute jemand heute Mittag Lust auf eine spontane Trailtour? Mein Nachmittag ist soeben frei geworden...


----------



## loretto6 (21. Oktober 2011)

Für alle Freunde des erleucheten Radelns: heute Abend 18:15 an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen!


----------



## LeDidi (21. Oktober 2011)

...wart noch geduldig auf meine DX! Leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (22. Oktober 2011)

Doro, LeDidi und ich starten morgen um 12 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop / Bauhaus RT zu `ner Tour auf die/der Alb.
Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Oktober 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Doro, LeDidi und ich starten morgen um 12 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop / Bauhaus RT zu `ner Tour auf die/der Alb.
> Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse?
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Aktualisierung: Die Startzeit wurde extra für Herrn S. aus N. auf 13:30 Uhr verschoben.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. Oktober 2011)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Aktualisierung: Die Startzeit wurde extra für Herrn S. aus N. auf 13:30 Uhr verschoben.


----------



## LeDidi (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, liebe Trailer, ich werde nicht kommen. Hab mich nicht rechtzeitig "geupdatet" und war schon am Baumarkt. Resultat: Die Lungenflügel brennen, die Nase läuft und meine HR-Bremse verliert beim Schleifbremsen an Druckpunkt. Also, ich pack mich mal warm ein und geh ein bisschen entlüften. Viel Spaß euch! Ich beneide euch!


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Oktober 2011)

Schade, gute Besserung!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Trails,

wenn sich das Wetter noch bis dahin hält, werde ich am Dienstag ne Trailrunde Richtung Urach einwerfen. 
Startzeit ist ab 15Uhr in Eningen vor dem Ex-Wago (Mühleweg 5).
Wird aber hinten raus wohl trotzdem eine Lampenveranstaltung.
Ist wer dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (23. Oktober 2011)

Bin wieder halbwegs fit, und mich juckts nach 4 Tagen Zwanspause mächtig in den Beinen 
Am Di oder Mi steht arbeitsmäßig ein später Termin an.
Kann ich erst morgen mittag endgültig sagen.
Ich melde mich, gruß

PS: Ich muß aber langsamer machen, richtig fit bin ich noch nicht


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Oktober 2011)

Wetter für morgen sieht eher bescheiden aus.
Ich werde mal auf Freitag verschieben wenn es da besser ist.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2011)

Di sieht in RT gut aus, lt. meinem schlauen App, tagsüber Regenrisiko bei 10%, ab 2000 bei 15%.
Erfahrungsgemäß bleibt man da trocken  .

Ich mache mich dann vllt. wieder spontan ans auf-und abfahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (24. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des gepflegten Trails,
> 
> wenn sich das Wetter noch bis dahin hält, werde ich am Dienstag ne Trailrunde Richtung Urach einwerfen.
> Startzeit ist ab 15Uhr in Eningen vor dem Ex-Wago (Mühleweg 5).
> ...



Hallo Chris,
vielen Dank für die 3 Tour, hat super Spaß gemacht, gerne mal wieder. Wetter und Leute war echt Klasse.

Also bis irgend wann, kannst ja mal mit uns Freitags auf Achse gehen. Am Freitag waren wir zum Beispiel inkl. 1 Stunde Kneipe um ca.24.00 zu Hause. Also außer Licht auch ein Vesperle mitbringen.

P.S   Damage dies gilt natürlich auch für Dich.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Oktober 2011)

Ok, dann glauben wir dann mal deiner App 
da sie besser ist als meine Wettervorhersage.

Ich radle morgen mal mit dem Fully ins Geschäft
und wenn das Wetter hält bin ich ab 15Uhr dabei.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Oktober 2011)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Also bis irgend wann, kannst ja mal mit uns Freitags auf Achse gehen. Am Freitag waren wir zum Beispiel inkl. 1 Stunde Kneipe um ca.24.00 zu Hause. Also außer Licht auch ein Vesperle mitbringen.
> Gruss Edgar



Hallo Edgar,

danke für die Einladung 
Ich behalte euch mal per Iceriderabo im Auge 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## McFussel (24. Oktober 2011)

Wie könnt Ihr schon um 15Uhr starten???

Gestern übrigens mal die MagicShine ausprobiert: Was ne Bombe - da muss die P7 einpacken...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Oktober 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Wie könnt Ihr schon um 15Uhr starten???




Wie geht nochmal das Sprichwort:
Spare in der Zeit, so hast du in der Not.

Auf die Gleitzeit übertragen heißt das dann:
Mache Überstunden bei schlechtem Wetter,
dann reicht es auch mal um 15Uhr zum Biken.

Das Problem ist aber, dass das Wetter schon seit längerem 
zu gut ist, damit diese Rechnung aufgehen kann. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wie geht nochmal das Sprichwort:
> Spare in der Zeit, so hast du in der Not.
> 
> Auf die Gleitzeit übertragen heißt das dann:
> ...



  so sieht's aus, genau so! 

@Edgar: Hast recht, war ne super Tour....ich behalte mir Deine Einladung im Hinterstübchen, keine Angst 

@McFussel: Was hast für eine? Die MJ872? Hab ich in Kombi mit der P7 =


----------



## McFussel (24. Oktober 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> so sieht's aus, genau so!
> 
> @Edgar: Hast recht, war ne super Tour....ich behalte mir Deine Einladung im Hinterstübchen, keine Angst
> 
> @McFussel: Was hast für eine? Die MJ872? Hab ich in Kombi mit der P7 =



Dumm, das ich keine Gleitzeit hab....All in sozusagen.

Ich fahren die 872 zusammen mit einer Trailtech (Flood) - die muss aich aber auf Spot umbauen, weil die 872 einfach deutlich heller ist. Das Ding rockt wirklich - besonders geil ist die Dimm-Funktion. 



Night-Ride flashed total !!!


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2011)

McFussel schrieb:


> Dumm, das ich keine Gleitzeit hab....All in sozusagen.
> 
> Ich fahren die 872 zusammen mit einer Trailtech (Flood) - die muss aich aber auf Spot umbauen, weil die 872 einfach deutlich heller ist. Das Ding rockt wirklich - besonders geil ist die Dimm-Funktion.
> 
> ...



hehe, genau. Die P7 zum spotten, die 872 zum ausleuchten. Echt geil!
Und ja: Die Dimm-Funktion ist ein Traum 

ja, genug OT ....


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ok, dann glauben wir dann mal deiner App
> da sie besser ist als meine Wettervorhersage.
> 
> Ich radle morgen mal mit dem Fully ins Geschäft
> ...



Ich kann heut nicht früher abhauen, shit! Wäre sicher wieder super geworden... 


Diese Woche wird schwierig  , nächste Woche sieht's wieder besser aus, hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Oktober 2011)

Tja, manchmal muss man eben ranklotzen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2011)

jow, ich seh es positiv: jetzt ranklotzen, bald wieder abbauen  .
Momentan kann man auch gut in die Nacht reinfahren 

Wobei ich idR. eigentlich nur bei schlecht-wetter ranklotze


----------



## LeDidi (26. Oktober 2011)

So... 

Gehöre seit heute Mittag zu den glücklichen DX-Besitzern, werde demnach auch mal freitags mitfahren. Eine kleine Frage hab ich aber: Wie befestigt ihr eure DX auf dem Helm? Die Lampe ist für den Lenker ausgelegt und hat einen Kopfgurt dabei, aber den über den Helm ziehen...?  Habt ihr eine zusätzliche Helmhalterung?
Danke Britta noch mal für den unschlagbaren Tipp!

@ Mark: Seit gestern Mittag gehört die Bank gelegentlich zu meinem Revier


----------



## LeDidi (26. Oktober 2011)

Sowas wäre der Hit! 






[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wukGNnk5Gs"]Asterix erobert Rom   Aufgabe 5   Zauberer Iris      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## McFussel (26. Oktober 2011)

Hängt vom Helm ab - nimm den Gummiring und nimm eine Querstrebe, notfalls mit etwas Tape die Srebe verdicken!


----------



## DJT (26. Oktober 2011)

Was ist damit!? 



Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *Aaaalso:*
> 
> *Die Allgäutour morgen findet NICHTstatt!!*
> 
> ...


----------



## britta-ox (26. Oktober 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Was ist damit!?


Tut mir leid, bei mir gehts dieses Wochenende nicht. Ich hab nicht dran gedacht, dass da die Herbstferien losgehen.

@LeDidi: Das ging jetzt aber schnell. Musstest du noch Zoll bezahlen?
Ich überleg, ob ich mir nicht noch eine bestelle zu dem Preis, um einen Ersatzakku zu haben. Das Licht von 1 Lampe würde mir eigentlich reichen, ich fahr meist sogar 1 Stufe unter Vollicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (27. Oktober 2011)

Nein, der Versender hatte das PÃ¤ckchen mit 11â¬ ausgezeichnet und wurde ja jetzt nicht im Fahrradkarton verschickt. Ja, 1 Â½ Wochen nach Bestellung aus PRC ist wirklich zÃ¼gig!


----------



## loretto6 (27. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Die Lampe ist für den Lenker ausgelegt und hat einen Kopfgurt dabei, aber den über den Helm ziehen...?  Habt ihr eine zusätzliche Helmhalterung?



Ganz einfach: die Bänder der Kopfhalterung abschneiden. Dann ein Klettband (zb für Skier) nehmen und das Teil, an dem die Lampe mit dem Gummiring festgemacht wird, mit dem Klettband irgendwo an geeigneter Stelle des Helmes befestigen. 

Den Akkupack dann entweder an oder in den Rucksack, oder ebenfalls am Helm befestigen.


----------



## LeDidi (27. Oktober 2011)

Ja, hatte ich mir auch überlegt, aber wollte den Kopfgurt noch retten. Mal schauen.

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit für eine kleine Tour heute Nachmittag in RT oder TÜ?


----------



## loretto6 (27. Oktober 2011)

Spezialisten haben den Gurt so aufgetrennt, dass sie in mit Klettband weiter verwenden konnten. Wenn Du gut bist mit Schere, Nadel und Faden...


----------



## LeDidi (27. Oktober 2011)

...besser Großmutter fragen  Loretto, Zeit zum Touren?


----------



## loretto6 (27. Oktober 2011)

Leider nein, muss Geld verdienen!


----------



## LeDidi (27. Oktober 2011)

Im IBC?  Na dann, halt gut durch bis zum Feierabend! Morgen 18:30?


----------



## loretto6 (27. Oktober 2011)

Schon mal was vom Multitasking gehört? IBC läuft neben der Arbeit her!


----------



## britta-ox (27. Oktober 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Schon mal was vom Multitasking gehört? IBC läuft neben der Arbeit her!


Dann schalt in den Werbepausen mal 
in das Programm!


----------



## alböhi (27. Oktober 2011)

hat wer lust auf ein " warm up " zum tü - treff?
ich könnt ab 16 uhr los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (27. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> @ Mark: Seit gestern Mittag gehört die Bank gelegentlich zu meinem Revier



Nachdem es neulich bei Deinen ersten Versuchen ja schon fast geklappt hat, wundert mich das überhaupt nicht.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Bube (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo loretto,

bist du heute am Treff?


Gruß

Bube


----------



## loretto6 (28. Oktober 2011)

Bin ich! Wollt ihr kommen? Würde mich freuen!

Ich fahr auch ganz langsam - ich hab die Traktorreifen drauf.


----------



## alböhi (28. Oktober 2011)

für mich fällt heut leider radfahren ganz aus 

"   ......  bauseitig nicht vorhersehbare mehraufwendungen "

ich liebe meinen job aber trotzdem.


----------



## Bube (28. Oktober 2011)

Wir freuen uns drauf!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## LeDidi (28. Oktober 2011)

Pf! Jetzt wollte ich einmal die Sphären meiner virtuellen Parallelwelt verlassen und euch real kennen lernen - dann sowas!

Edit: So, war um '33 dort, habe aber leider niemanden gesehen...


----------



## loretto6 (29. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Pf! Jetzt wollte ich einmal die Sphären meiner virtuellen Parallelwelt verlassen und euch real kennen lernen - dann sowas!
> 
> Edit: So, war um '33 dort, habe aber leider niemanden gesehen...



Eigentlich fahren wir ja um 18:15. Gestern haben wir lange gewartet, weil die Buben verspätet waren. Wenn wir gewußt hätten, dass Du auch noch kommst, hätten wir die zwei drei Minuten auch noch gewartet. 

Ich schick Dir mal meine Telefonnummer als PN. Dann kannst Du anrufen, wenn´s mal wieder knapp wird.


----------



## loretto6 (29. Oktober 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> für mich fällt heut leider radfahren ganz aus
> 
> "   ......  bauseitig nicht vorhersehbare mehraufwendungen "



Wenn ich noch mal zitieren darf:



alböhi schrieb:


> das hat doch wirlich jeder selbst in der hand - knechten oder leben


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Oktober 2011)

Ist denn morgen jemand unterwegs?

@loretto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (29. Oktober 2011)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ist denn morgen jemand unterwegs?
> 
> @loretto:



Ich denke gerade drüber nach, morgen zu fahren. Bin mir aufgrund meines Resthustens noch nicht ganz sicher. Was schwebt Dir denn so vor?

VG Ingmar


----------



## LeDidi (29. Oktober 2011)

Wäre der Sache morgen - wenn nicht zu früh - auch nicht abgeneigt!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Oktober 2011)

Dude5882 schrieb:


> Ich denke gerade drüber nach, morgen zu fahren. Bin mir aufgrund meines Resthustens noch nicht ganz sicher. Was schwebt Dir denn so vor?
> 
> VG Ingmar



Keine Ahnung,eine Resthusten-taugliche Runde vielleicht?

Treff in Metzingen und dann halt das ein oder andere mal bequem die Alb hoch und "anspruchsvoll" wieder runter.

@LeDidi:
ist Metzingen als Start ok für dich?

Wir können und auch in RT treffen,dann machst du aber den Guide!

Uhrzeit dachte ich später Vormittag ,so ab ~11 Uhr.


Gruß,Oli
Oli


----------



## LeDidi (29. Oktober 2011)

Jop, 11 Uhr @ Metzingen, Hbf passt. Resthusten-tauglich bekommt den TÜV


----------



## Bube (29. Oktober 2011)

Lieber lorretto,

vielen vielen  DANK für deine Ober-Hammer-schöne Trailtour am Freitag.

Es ist immer ein Erlebnis, mit dir zu biken. DANKE 



Grüße

Michael


----------



## loretto6 (29. Oktober 2011)

Lieber Michael,
das Vergnügen war ganz meinerseits!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Jop, *11 Uhr @ Metzingen, Hbf* passt. Resthusten-tauglich bekommt den TÜV




Und Zeitumstellung nicht vergessen!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

wir fahren Montag 10.30 Uhr ne Trailrunde
Richtung Urach.
Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Rangenberg.
(Strassenabzweig nach Glems)
Koordinaten: 48°30'00.02"N, 9°16'04.66"O

Bitte Protektoren mitbringen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (30. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal, liebe Tübinger, wie schaut es denn mit Touren am Dienstag Abend aus? Da Feiertag wieder früher, oder gar nicht, oder wie...?


----------



## bucki08 (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin Zusammen,

wäre auch mal wieder dabei,bis nachher in Metzingen,vielleicht treffen wir ja noch die Jungs von Glems

Gruß Thomas

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *wir fahren Montag* 10.30 Uhr ne Trailrunde
> Richtung Urach.
> ...





bucki08 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> wäre auch mal wieder dabei,bis nachher in Metzingen,*vielleicht treffen wir ja noch die Jungs von Glems*
> 
> ...


So lange wollte ich eigentlich nicht fahren

Bis nachher,

Oli


----------



## loretto6 (31. Oktober 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Sagt mal, liebe Tübinger, wie schaut es denn mit Touren am Dienstag Abend aus? Da Feiertag wieder früher, oder gar nicht, oder wie...?



Ich hab extra für Didich angefragt: sie wollen um 18:30 fahren.


----------



## LeDidi (31. Oktober 2011)

Ah, top, danke!  Fährst du mit? Meine betagte Louise ist zur Zeit undicht, muss mal schauen, wie ich das morgen angeh...


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fahren Montag 10.30 Uhr ne Trailrunde
> Richtung Urach.
> ...



Nochmals danke für die technisch und konditionell sehr anspruchsvolle Tour.

Pflege wurde auch noch betrieben, auf dem (un)berühmt berüchtigten "Chris"-Trail  :


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. Oktober 2011)

Ja, jeden Tag eine gute Tat  

Aber eigentlich müsste es bei dem Stammdurchmesser 
für uns beide
für mindestens 2 Tage reichen.

Wie man sehen kann, ist der Trail wieder frei
und braucht dringend etwas Zuspruch in Form von
Gummistollen.

Ride on
Chris' trail


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. November 2011)

heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volle the Guide (1. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ja, jeden Tag eine gute Tat



  Sauber!  
Da können sich die Wandersleut' aber wirklich freuen, dass wir Ihnen IHRE Wege so schön frei halten. Ohne Biker würd's im Wald richtig wüst aussehen. Werde demnächst auch mal wieder das (Motor)werkzeug auspacken. Ich kenn' da auch noch ein paar verschluderte Ecken in meiner Nähe.
Grüßchen, Volker


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. November 2011)

Volle the Guide schrieb:


> Ich kenn' da auch noch ein paar verschluderte Ecken in meiner Nähe.
> Grüßchen, Volker



Ja, ein paar davon haben wir auch gesehen.
Aber dass nicht einmal der Hauptweg noch freigehalten wird,
ist echt ein Armutszeugnis für die eigentlich Zuständigen
(Wer immer das auch ist)

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (1. November 2011)

Diese Hindernisse kommen den meisten doch gerade recht, man muß eigentlich froh sein, wenn nicht noch künstlich nachgeholfen wird.

...Und im "Rollator-Umkreis" der Parkplätze paßt es ja...

Nur laßt bitte die überhüpfbaren liegen


----------



## LeDidi (1. November 2011)

So, neuen Lenker montiert, den alten Hebel des Stadtradels dran, Bremse entlüftet, Plattfuß geflickt, Akku geladen - ich freu mich auf heut Abend! 

@ Oli: Habe jetzt einen Vector 7075 mit 12° Backsweep und 33mm Rise in echten  70cm vor mir liegen - würde ihn für einen Schüler/Studenten-Preis verschenken  Interesse?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. November 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> So, neuen Lenker montiert, den alten Hebel des Stadtradels dran, Bremse entlüftet, Plattfuß geflickt, Akku geladen - ich freu mich auf heut Abend!
> 
> @ Oli: Habe jetzt *einen Vector 7075 mit 12° Backsweep und 33mm Rise in echten  70cm vor mir liegen *- würde ihn für einen Schüler/Studenten-Preis verschenken  Interesse?



33mm rise sind optisch eher suboptimal und mein Vorbau ist für Lenker bis 660mm "optimiert"(was immer das genau bedeutet).Aber lass uns mal bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Runde über den Preis reden...


----------



## LeDidi (1. November 2011)

Rest per PN!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. November 2011)

Fährt jemand Donnerstag?
Ich würde um 14.30Uhr am Pfullinger Bahnhof starten
und mir die Trails im Echaztal zu Gemüte führen.

Protektoren mitbringen!

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (2. November 2011)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Fährt jemand Donnerstag?
> Ich würde um 14.30Uhr am Pfullinger Bahnhof starten
> und mir die Trails im Echaztal zu Gemüte führen.
> 
> ...



Oh shit, jetzt hab ich für morgen nen Termin vorgezogen    
Vielleicht krieg ichs morgen früh gleich nochmals umgemodelt  .
Denke aber eher nicht  
Falls es klappt, kriegst bis spätestens 1200 ne sms, ansonsten viel Spaß und fall(t) net, Protektoren sind wirklich Pflicht!  

PS: Willst die "eine" Spitzkehre noch abhaken? Bin gespannt...und übe z.Zt. einwenig meine Variante, das Ding anzugehen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. November 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Willst die "eine" Spitzkehre noch abhaken? Bin gespannt...und übe z.Zt. einwenig meine Variante, das Ding anzugehen



Nee ich glaube die kommt erst nächstes oder übernächstes Jahr dran 
Bis dahin beschäftige ich mich noch mit dem anderen 1000 die man mit normalem Versetzen "fahren" kann.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (3. November 2011)

zwar Werbung, aber trotzdem ein schönes Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rD2s5u4GfDU


----------



## LeDidi (3. November 2011)

Ja, in der Tat! Wobei mich der Trail mehr als das Rad interessieren würde


----------



## Gurgel (4. November 2011)

Kommt heute jemand an die Neckarbrücke?


----------



## loretto6 (4. November 2011)

Jupp - und zwar um 18:15, nicht um 18:30!


----------



## Gurgel (4. November 2011)

Wunderbar. Wenn es trocken bleibt schaue ich vorbei!


----------



## loretto6 (4. November 2011)

Das Wetter hält - wie siehts mit deiner Schulter aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (4. November 2011)

Soweit eigentlich gut. War dann doch etwas langwieriger als gedacht, aber mittlerweile ist sie wieder relativ schmerzfrei.


----------



## LeDidi (4. November 2011)

So, Tomatensauce auf dem Jersey - Mensch, war das gut gerade!

Loretto, danke für's Guiden - ein Traum! 

Edit: Mission completed - Lenker am Aschenbecher


----------



## Hansii (10. November 2011)

Tag zusammen, ich bin neu hier und wolltge fragen ob morgen wieder ein Treffen an der Neckarbrücke stattfindet? Wenn ja wann? Beste Grüße


----------



## aka (10. November 2011)

Hansii schrieb:


> Tag zusammen, ich bin neu hier und wolltge fragen ob morgen wieder ein Treffen an der Neckarbrücke stattfindet? Wenn ja wann? Beste Grüße



Auch wenn ich nur unregelmaessiger Gastfahrer bin:
Der Treff ist stets Freitags um 18:15 an der Touristeninfo / Neckarbruecke.


----------



## alböhi (11. November 2011)

@ LeDidi : mein fully und ich wär´n ab 12 startklar.

kinnschutz, spaten und säge hab ich im rucksack,
die schwerkraftrechnung is zahlt
und bier steht schon im kühlschrank


----------



## LeDidi (11. November 2011)

Bitte genauere Infos! Müsste nur noch kurz mein Laufrad in der Innenstadt abholen, dann wär ich auch soweit. Demnach wäre mir 13 Uhr lieber. Wollte eigentlich nach Tübingen, einen bestimmten Trail zu Gemüte führen. Hast du davon Wind bekommen?


----------



## alböhi (11. November 2011)

nach tübingen ist auch o.k.
treff um 13 uhr bei hardy´s in rt.
playground franz1/4 panzergelände?!

cioa dann bis morgen


----------



## LeDidi (11. November 2011)

Edit: Tübinger PGL dacht ich halt. Nicht, dass wir uns da missverstehen...


----------



## loretto6 (12. November 2011)

Wann seid ihr denn in Tübingen?


----------



## LeDidi (12. November 2011)

Stunde? 1 ½? Wir könnten dich ja rechtzeitig anrufen und dann im Loretto aufpicken. Gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (12. November 2011)

Gut!


----------



## alböhi (12. November 2011)

bei dem kaiserwetter werde ich morgen eine albtrauftour bis zum lochenstein machen.
rückweg ab balingen mit dem naldoticket im zug.

starten könnten wir ab 11 uhr in rt.

gruss andreas


----------



## Klabauterman (12. November 2011)

mahlzeit! sind denn die erbauer der 2 kicker am olgahain hier auch vertreten?


----------



## Gurgel (12. November 2011)

Hat jemand Lust morgen ein paar Spitzbergtrails abzuklappern?


----------



## mtbjahn (12. November 2011)

@lbÃ¶hi: WennÂ´s bei mir gesundheitlich geht, wÃ¤rÂ´ ich morgen dabei.

@Klabauterman: Nein, aber gut zu wissen...

@alle:
Der Lagerverkauf bei Sports Nut ist wirklich zu empfehlen! NatÃ¼rlich gibt es erwartungsgemÃ¤Ã in erster Linie Sombrio-Klamotten, aber auch diverse Reifen von Schwalbe und Gabeln von Rock Shox zu sehr gÃ¼nstigen Preisen. Ich habÂ´ mir z.B. zwei Muddy Mary Trailstar fÃ¼r jeweils 30â¬ und `ne Recon (Schaft + Standrohre aus 4130 CrMo) fÃ¼r 150â¬ gekauft.

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## LeDidi (12. November 2011)

Pf, wer fährt schon Schwalbe? 
Hab es heute total versemmelt, bin sogar durch K'furt durchgefahren, aber der Geistesblitz kam erst, als ein Schweizer Audi mit einem Morewood DHler mit 'ner BOS Idylle an mir vorbeigefahren ist... Tja. War heute nicht der letzte Tag?

Morgen bin ich nicht am Start, habe mich heute zu sehr mit dem netten Herrn DHler verausgabt und will noch was vom Nachtleben heute mitnehmen 

@loretto, alböhi: Oberer Sprung und der erste Double sturzfrei in's Repertoire aufgenommen. Nach dem Double ging es weiter unten noch richtig dick weiter! Das nächste Mal kann ich dann vorfahren 
Bei euch war's soweit auch gut?


----------



## mtbjahn (12. November 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> War heute nicht der letzte Tag?



Nein, ich hab´ mich um `ne Woche vertan, findet nächstes Wochenende nochmal statt.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (13. November 2011)

Hi zusammen.
Ich wollte vor einigen Monaten ja schonmal mitfahren, hat dann nicht geklappt.
Dieses Wochenende war es fast wieder soweit, Ihr habt euch dann im Loretto an einem mir unbekannten Ort getroffen.
Ich würde gerne Touren mit Euch fahren, andere Wege kennenlernen.
Ich mache mir aber, nachdem ich ein paar Eurer Bilder von Touren und Rädern angesehen habe einwenig Gedanken bezüglich meiner Tauglichkeit.
Ich fahr mit nem Freund meist 25 bis 30km Touren.
zb: Tübingen-Nordring-HagellochBogenTor-Hohenentringen-Friedwald-Sportplatz Kayh(glaub ich)-über den "Schönbuchhighway" nach Bebenhausen-Tübingen

oder: Tübingen-Spitzberg-vor der Kapelle nach Unterjesingen rüber-Hohenentringen-SportplatzKayh-Herrenberg-mit der Bahn zurück nach Tüb.


Habe Spass an SingleTrails, Spitzkehren, mache keine hohen Sprünge, habe daher auch keine Protektoren. Ich fahre ein altes zusammengebasteltes Specialized FSR Enduro mit federwegreduzierter RS Duke (vermutlich defekt, sollte wohl auch mal zu SportNuts) Wohne in der Südstadt. 
Soweit mein kurzes "Fahrerprofil"

Was meint Ihr kann ich da mit euch mithalten?
Habt Ihr Touren per GPS aufgenommen, dann könnte ich mir so eine ja mal auf Googlemaps anschauen.


----------



## alböhi (13. November 2011)

probieren geht über studieren 

herzlich willkommen.

mittlererweilen fahre ich als " geländegängiger herr mittleren alters "
auch gerne mal entspannt, anstatt am limit.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (13. November 2011)

Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Andreas und ich haben den jungen Hüpfer mit dem netten Downhiller üben lassen und sind derweil ein paar gepflegte Trails gefahren. Also nur Mut! 

Regelmäßige Termine sind Dienstag 18:30 bei der Dmpferklink in der Heinlenstraße in Derendingen und Freitags 18:15 bei der Tourist-Info. Um diese Jahreszeit ist ein ordentliches Licht aber Pflicht. Kann man aber bei der Dmpferklink gegen eine keine Gebühr ausleihen.


----------



## Klabauterman (15. November 2011)

@unbekannte Erbauer: Danke für die Fertigstellung vom großen Kicker! You've made my day


----------



## Brinsen (18. November 2011)

Ist am Samstag wer unterwegs?


----------



## LeDidi (18. November 2011)

Viel kürzfristiger: Loretto, steht heute Abend?


----------



## alböhi (19. November 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Ist am Samstag wer unterwegs?



wie wär´s mit sonntag?


----------



## Brinsen (19. November 2011)

Wann, Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (19. November 2011)

nach´m spätstück auf die alb
das motto ist vollgefedert und gepanzert









wir können uns morgen vormittag telefonisch absprechen.


----------



## Brinsen (19. November 2011)

Vollgefedert und Gepanzert  sehr schön 

Mir wärs ab 12 oder so recht. Muss um 11 noch fix zu nem Termin der so ca. ne halbe Stunde geht.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. November 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Vollgefedert und Gepanzert  sehr schön
> 
> Mir wärs ab 12 oder so recht. Muss um 11 noch fix zu nem Termin der so ca. ne halbe Stunde geht.



*Morgen (= Sonntag) Tour auf die/der Alb - Start um 12 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop RT / Bauhaus.* 34CrMo4 und keepcool79 sind auch dabei.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Brinsen (19. November 2011)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## alböhi (21. November 2011)

Brinsen schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an




war es auch


----------



## jonnitapia (21. November 2011)

Hi ich studier in Reutlingen. Wollte die Locals hier mal fragen obs nicht ein paar Trails gibt, welche es sich auch mit ner DH Maschine lohnt zu fahren bzw auch möglich ist hochzuschieben.

Hab leider nur noch mein DH Rad :/

gruß


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. November 2011)

Es gibt ein paar Plätze bei denen man mit einem DH Bike Spaß haben kann.
Hier ist der Wasenwald am besten. Hier kann man eigentlich direkt hin fahren.
Ist halt alles recht kurz.
Sonst gibs in Ehningen ein "Bikepark".
Am WE geht man aber am besten nach Albstadt.

Ich hab hier ab und an auch mal ein Platz im Auto frei.

Gruß Kai


----------



## jonnitapia (21. November 2011)

Ok hört sich gut an! Albstadt ist mir klar aber die haben nun ja auch zu und mein Ding wars noch nie 

Fährst du die Trails zur Zeit? Dann würde ich mein Rad mal her bringen und wenn du Bock hast könnten wir ja mal ne kleine Session machen.

Wär super!!!


----------



## KaiKaisen (21. November 2011)

Mein DH ist noch nicht fertig und mein FR HT hat grad keine Gabel.
Wenn alles gut geht kommt die aber diese Woche dann wäre am WE was drin.


----------



## mtbjahn (21. November 2011)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos von gestern.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (23. November 2011)

Jemand lust recht spontan auf eine Runde um Tübingen solange es noch hell ist?


----------



## Klabauterman (23. November 2011)

ich wollte heute nachmittag fahren. uhrzeit ist noch nicht so sicher. 15:30 oder 16:00 wahrscheinlich.Werd Licht mitnehmen....


----------



## beetle (23. November 2011)

Habe heute keine Lust auf Lich. Zumal von einer meiner DX Lampen das Glas kaputt ist. Früher geht nicht?


----------



## Klabauterman (23. November 2011)

halb 3 könnte ich schaffen  meine vorlesung ist ausgefallen


----------



## beetle (23. November 2011)

Ok. Ich schreib dir mal eine PM.


----------



## alböhi (25. November 2011)

einäugiger sucht blindenhund für sonntag zur jubitour
 
angebote bitte per pn.

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (26. November 2011)

Hat jemand Lust auf `ne zweieinhalb- bis dreistündige Tour am morgigen Sonntag? 
Doro und ich würden gerne um 12 Uhr oder 12:30 Uhr starten.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (27. November 2011)

ich fahr um 11.31 rt hbf gleis 1 mit´m zug nach stuttgart zum sofa-jubitreff.
am frauenkopf werden wir ca. 2,5 - 3h trailen und anschliessend
auf´m christkindl´smarkt bei schupfnudeln und glühwein klönen.

mitfahrereInnen zum bawüticket herzlich willkommen.

gruss andreas


----------



## toddel1 (27. November 2011)

Hi Folks!
Steht was in Sachen Jahresabschlußfahrt an?
Wo, wann, wer plant?
Grüßle!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (28. November 2011)

Schlag was vor.


----------



## alböhi (28. November 2011)

morgen gerne wieder.
da geht auch vormittag.
wenn wer mitmag - start spätestens 15 uhr, denn um fünf wird´s kalt.


ich kann ab 14 uhr zum radfahren starten.
mein vorhaben: kalkofensteige hoch und sonnetanken am burgenweg.


----------



## beetle (28. November 2011)

Ich meinte Jahresabschlußfahrt. Morgen mittag habe ich keine Zeit.

Was anderes... hat für mich vielleicht wer eine Erstatzscheibe für die MagicShine Lampen von DX über. DX kann nicht liefern.


----------



## loretto6 (28. November 2011)

Guck doch mal bei mytinysun.de. Da hab ich vor kurzem einen Ersatz-Halter gekauft. War nach einem Tag da!


----------



## beetle (29. November 2011)

Da steht nichts bzgl. des Durchmessers. Kennst du den der tinysun Lampen? Die DX Lape hat 39mm.


----------



## loretto6 (29. November 2011)

Frag doch einfach mal per Telefon oder mail an. Die alten mytinysun sahen aus wie die MX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (30. November 2011)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Hi Folks!
> Steht was in Sachen Jahresabschlußfahrt an?
> Wo, wann, wer plant?
> Grüßle!
> ...



Hi Toddel & All!

Wird schon Zeit das wir uns wieder mal sehen.  
Jahresabschlußfahrt bin ich hoffentlich mit am Start. Allgäu wird da nur leider nicht möglich sein wegen weiter Anreise von euch allen und dem Schnee der wohl ab nächste Woche kommen soll. Aber des wär mal was anderes 

Viele Grüße
Hebbe


----------



## Chisum (1. Dezember 2011)

DJT schrieb:


> Allgäu wird da nur leider nicht möglich sein wegen weiter Anreise von euch allen und dem Schnee der wohl ab nächste Woche kommen soll. Aber des wär mal was anderes
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Hebbe


 
Wäre wirklich mal was anderes. Schnee hatten wir ja beim letzten Mal auch.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## toddel1 (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenns denn wenig Schnee hat, könnten wir wirklich im Allgäu kurbeln!
Die Bilder von Eurem 1.Advent (Hebbe+Jörg) lassen das Beste hoffen.
Ansonsten schlage ich grossen Heuberg/oberes Donautal vor, hab aber nix spezielles im Focus (focused-confused).
Greetz!
Toddel
the toddel



Chisum schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich mal was anderes. Schnee hatten wir ja beim letzten Mal auch.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Stefan


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Dezember 2011)

Leicht off topic, aber vielleicht trotzdem fÃ¼r den einen oder anderen interessant:
Rahmen aus Reynolds 853 fÃ¼r unter 150â¬:
http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/catalogsearch/result/?q=853 

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (3. Dezember 2011)

auf der alb riecht`s schon nach schnee 
hat noch wer von euch überstunden zum abfeiern?
ich werd montag und dienstag bei tageslicht auf die piste gehn.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Dezember 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> auf der alb riecht`s schon nach schnee



ja, leider... 



alböhi schrieb:


> hat noch wer von euch überstunden zum abfeiern?



nein, leider nicht  das Gegenteil ist der Fall 



alböhi schrieb:


> ich werd montag und dienstag bei tageslicht auf die piste gehn.



Viel Spaß


----------



## beetle (4. Dezember 2011)

Mein Konto sagt zwar gerade was von 81+, aber bei dem Wetter hab ich gerade keine Lust.


----------



## alböhi (5. Dezember 2011)

mahlzeit.

albstadt hat schon ´ne puderzuckerdecke 

ich wollt bis spät. 14 uhr richtung traifelberg los - mag wer mit?


----------



## Hasenmann666 (6. Dezember 2011)

Moin,
hab über Umwege gehört, daß es in Tübingen im/beim Französischen Viertel wohl auch einen (oder mehrere) Trail(s) gibt. Ich weiss, dass man Trails ned posten soll, kann mir somit vielleicht jemand mal Details (evtl GPS-Daten) diesbezüglich zukommen lassen? Kenn mich in der Ecke nämlich ned wirklich aus, suche aber noch nach Alternativen für meine Feierabendrunde in der Nähe von K'furt... Wäre spitze 
Bedankt


----------



## britta-ox (6. Dezember 2011)

Können wir dir gerne mal zeigen, da verläuft nämlich unsere kleine Hausrunde, die wir öfters mal fahren, wenns zu nix größerem langt. Geht ca. 1,5h, wovon mind 1h nur auf Trails ist.
Ich kann gerne hier posten oder dir ne PN schreiben, wenn wir das nächste Mal dort unterwegs sind.
Sonst halt mal beim Freitag-nightride, Freitags um 18.15Uhr, so der im Winter überhaupt regelmäßig stattfindet??? Letzten Fr war nämlich  niemand da, d.h. es waren tausende Leut da, aber die wollten wohl lieber auf den Schokoladenmarkt nass werden, als auf dem bike...
Vielleicht sollte man sein Kommen besser androhen, wenn man sicher sein will, das wer da ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (7. Dezember 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Letzten Fr war nämlich  niemand da, .



Das ist nicht wahr! Ich war da, aber Frau Britta nicht, jedenfalls nicht zwischen 18:12 und 18:23.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (7. Dezember 2011)

hey ich würde mich auch zu soner franzviertelhintergartentour anmelden.
wohne sehr nah und freu mich über ne hausrunde bei der man nicht erstmal die tübcity durchqueren muss.
sagt mir bitte bescheid, per forum oder pn.


----------



## loretto6 (7. Dezember 2011)

Es ist wahr. Aber ich bin nur ganz kurz gefahren, dann hat´s angefangen zu regnen und ich hab den Rückzug angetreten.


----------



## britta-ox (7. Dezember 2011)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> hey ich würde mich auch zu soner franzviertelhintergartentour anmelden.
> wohne sehr nah und freu mich über ne hausrunde bei der man nicht erstmal die tübcity durchqueren muss.
> sagt mir bitte bescheid, per forum oder pn.


Wird gemacht, ich bin aber nur alle 2 Wochen franzosenviertelwohnverhaftet ;-)
Aber vielleicht könnten wir ja am 16. den Nightride dort entlang machen, wenn der Fr-Nightride-Vadder loretto keine Einwände hat?
Habt ihr da Zeit? Sonst am Sa, müsst ich aber erst noch absprechen.


----------



## Klabauterman (8. Dezember 2011)

Würde um 1 fahren gehn,mag wer mit?


----------



## loretto6 (9. Dezember 2011)

Nicht, dass sich wieder jemand beschwert: ich fahre heute Abend nicht! Bei dem Wetter machts keinen Spaß, außerdem bin ich nicht ganz fit.


----------



## britta-ox (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Meckerer sind in sicherer Entfernung.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Dezember 2011)

Ist über Weihnachten (23.-27.)was angesagt?


----------



## alböhi (11. Dezember 2011)

ich wollt heut noch los - mag wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volle the Guide (11. Dezember 2011)

alböhi schrieb:


> ich wollt heut noch los - mag wer mit?



Ich war schon.... brrrr....


----------



## alböhi (11. Dezember 2011)

Volle the Guide schrieb:


> Ich war schon.... brrrr....



vllt. a bisserl zu früh?

ich fahr jetzt


----------



## Upgrayedd (12. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Mit leichter Verspätung ^^
Mir ist mein schwarzes Cube LTD Race (Siehe Album kann gerade keine  Bilder hier einfügung K.a warum) zwischen dem 9. und 12 Nov 2011 in  Tübingen gestohlen worden !! War angeschlossen und wurde samt  Befestigung aus der Wand gebrochen.
Für Tips jeglicher Art bin ich dankbar !!! 

Paar eventuelle Auffälligkeiten:
- Rahmennummer *WOWC59174*
- Starke gebrauchsspuren an den Kettenstreben (wurde ohne Kettenschutz gefahren)
- Nagelneue Cube Fritzz Griffe mit roten Klemmringen
- Deutlicher Kratzer am Unterrohr, nähe Tretlager
- Rock Shox Decals fehlen an der Gabel

Mein neues steht nun *immer* im Zimmer oder wird gefahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich hoffe ich missbrauche den Thread hier nicht !!!


----------



## Bube (13. Dezember 2011)

Aka hat vor einigen Jahren eine schöne Tradition angefangen.
Nun ist wieder so weit:

Forum-Jahresabschlußtour 2011 online



P.S.: Link auf Funktion geprüft und angepasst... danke


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. Dezember 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> Aka hat vor einigen Jahren eine schöne Tradition angefangen.
> Nun ist wieder so weit:
> 
> Forum-Jahresabschlußtour 2011 online



Hallo Micha,
deinen link kann ich zwar nicht öffnen.....aber ich würde mich schon mal anmelden.  Termin glaube ich 30.12.2011 würde bei mir von Morgens ab 5.00 - bis spät in die Nacht oder Morgen gehen.

Gruss


----------



## britta-ox (13. Dezember 2011)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> deinen link kann ich zwar nicht öffnen...
> Gruss


da ischer 

@Bube: könntest du vielleicht die Kondition und Technik nochmal bissel genauer definieren, damit man abschätzen kann, ob man das neue Jahr tot, halbtot oder vergipst beginnt^^?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (13. Dezember 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> da ischer
> 
> @Bube: könntest du vielleicht die Kondition und Technik nochmal bissel genauer definieren, damit man abschätzen kann, ob man das neue Jahr tot, halbtot oder vergipst beginnt^^?


 

Hallo Britta, wenn sich Bube wirklich an diese letztjährige Vorgabe hält würde ich sagen das max. vergipst außer Du bis Dir zu schade zum schieben (aber bestimmt nicht der/die einzige beim selbigen)


----------



## Bube (13. Dezember 2011)

@Britta: Du bisch ein Schatz


----------



## britta-ox (13. Dezember 2011)

Bube schrieb:


> @Britta: Du bisch ein Schatz


Bube, das weiß doch schon jeder

Aber was ich dieses Jahr alles so schieben soll, weiß ich immer noch nicht so ganz...
Egal, ich lass das mal auf mich zukommen und schau mal, wer sich alles anmeldet. Wenn dann nur toddels, hebbes, Ulmer, FNRler u.a. der Gattung wilder Fögel dabei sind, komm ich halt zum Apres-teil dazu.

Weil, ich beginne das neue Jahr lieber mit Schwips als mit Gips


----------



## britta-ox (16. Dezember 2011)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Wird gemacht, ich bin aber nur alle 2 Wochen franzosenviertelwohnverhaftet ;-)
> Aber vielleicht könnten wir ja am 16. den Nightride dort entlang machen, wenn der Fr-Nightride-Vadder loretto keine Einwände hat?
> Habt ihr da Zeit? Sonst am Sa, müsst ich aber erst noch absprechen.


Ich glaube, das macht heute nicht viel Sinn und sag mal lieber ab. 
Falls heut abend doch jemand zum Nightride kommt, kann er ja noch posten. Bei mir ists  noch nicht sicher, ob ich mich bei dem Sturm ins Auto setzt und über die Alb fahre und wann ich da sein werde.

LG Britta


----------



## loretto6 (16. Dezember 2011)

Heute hat´s keinen Sinn zu fahren. Zu nass, zu windig, zu gefährlich.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (16. Dezember 2011)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute hat´s keinen Sinn zu fahren. Zu nass, zu windig, zu gefährlich.



Hallo Loretto,
ich dachte schon darüber nach bei Euch vorbei zu radeln...schön das Du noch abgesagt hast. 

Gruss


----------



## damage0099 (16. Dezember 2011)

war geil heute, schön drecksauig, und heimwärts ein super Rückenwind 
Heute morgen dagegen steckten die Schneeböller gefühlte 5mm in der Gesichtshaut


----------



## loretto6 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hier hat es schon den ganzen Tag tieffliegende Äste, da muss ich nicht in den Wald.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2011)

Werde gleich so gegen 1300-1315 im Bereich Traifelberg paar mal schön serpentinig auf und ab.
Hat wer kurzfristig lust?

edith:

@Chris: Hätte dich und deine Säge brauchen können  :



War bischen hoch für 'n Schweinehopp


----------



## LeDidi (22. Dezember 2011)

Morgen beim Präweihnachtstouren noch die Möglichkeit, sich vor den Tagen alle Gräten zu brechen? 

Edit: Sollte die Frage sein, ob du, loretto, es morgen Abend noch einmal rollen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. Dezember 2011)

damage0099 schrieb:


> @Chris: Hätte dich und deine Säge brauchen können  :
> 
> 
> 
> War bischen hoch für 'n Schweinehopp



@damage: Da geht doch ein Wallride am Wurzelwerk 

Für den Zahnstocher braucht man ja eher ne Heckenschere 

Wie sieht's bei Dir am 30ten aus? Blaubeuren?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (22. Dezember 2011)

hehe, das täuscht, der macht schon was her 

Am 30. wär ich zu gern dabei, kann aber leider nicht  .

Vllt. zw. 27.-30. mal ne Tour machen?


Bis dann ist hoffentlich die Schneedecke weg oder weniger.
Gestern ernährte sich das Eichhörnchen mühsam


----------



## loretto6 (22. Dezember 2011)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Morgen beim Präweihnachtstouren noch die Möglichkeit, sich vor den Tagen alle Gräten zu brechen?
> 
> Edit: Sollte die Frage sein, ob du, loretto, es morgen Abend noch einmal rollen lässt



Kann morgen nicht, bin in Familienangelegenheiten unterwegs. Ich komm erst nach Weihnachten wieder aufs Rad. 

Schöne Feiertage allseits!


----------



## alböhi (23. Dezember 2011)

feiert schön und habt euch lieb


----------



## beetle (26. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand Lust morgen oder Übermorgen eine Runde um Tübingen zu drehen. Am liebsten solange es noch hell ist. Licht ist aber auch vorhanden.


----------



## Gurgel (26. Dezember 2011)

Wollt ich auch schon anfragen. Wenn du Lust auf ein "blind date" hast: Ich für meinen Teil fahre auf jeden Fall an beiden Tagen, will aber nicht später als 1400 Uhr starten, sprich bei Tageslicht.


----------



## LeDidi (26. Dezember 2011)

Fuß kaputt...

Jammerjammerjammer - wie nervtötend!


----------



## mtbjahn (26. Dezember 2011)

Oh, wie ist das passiert? 
Gute Besserung!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## LeDidi (26. Dezember 2011)

Eine entzündete Wunde am Fußgelenk und nicht gleich zum Arzt gegangen... tja, life! 
Wird wohl nichts mit Biken die nächsten zwei Wochen. Auch ein Gruß nach Tübingen, Steffen erwartet mich morgen (/heute)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2011)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Wollt ich auch schon anfragen. Wenn du Lust auf ein "blind date" hast: Ich für meinen Teil fahre auf jeden Fall an beiden Tagen, will aber nicht später als 1400 Uhr starten, sprich bei Tageslicht.



Wann passt es dir besser. Heute oder morgen?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (27. Dezember 2011)

beetle schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen oder Übermorgen eine Runde um Tübingen zu drehen. Am liebsten solange es noch hell ist. Licht ist aber auch vorhanden.




heist das durch den schönbuch zu fahren 

von wo

 und ab wann


----------



## Gurgel (27. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist beides recht. Heute komme ich nicht vor 1330 los, morgen eher erst ab 1400. Ich starte von der Südstadt aus.

@ledidi: Gute Besserung!


----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2011)

Zum beispiel Schönbuch. 13:30 ist schon ok. Man kann sich ja warmes Getränk und Lampen einpacken.

*Man könnte sich in Hagelloch treffen heute so um 14:30. *

Ich mach den Führer.


----------



## Gurgel (27. Dezember 2011)

Ok, können wir so machen. Wo genau in Hagelloch?


----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2011)

N48 32.465 E9 00.723

Da wo dir Kirche ist. Gegenüber ist auch die Volksbank.

http://g.co/maps/bwgzg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2011)

Achso... es ist momentan echt sehr schlammig und rutschig. Ich bin gestern mit meiner CC Feile und Maxxis Crossmark bereifung mehr gerutscht als dass ich auf denen Trails gefahren bin. Heute wird das AM Fully mit passender Bereifung ausgefahren. 

Wie lange hast du denn Zeit damit ich mich drauf einstellen kann. Mir ist es gleich wie lang. Gerne auch länger. Ich pack mir dann halt was zu essen und trinken ein.


----------



## Gurgel (27. Dezember 2011)

Ordentlich eingesaut hab ich mich gestern auch schon. Da weiß ich in etwa was mich erwartet. 

So gegen 17 Uhr sollte ich spätestens wieder zurück in Tübingen sein.


----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2011)

Das ist dann nur eine sehr kurze Runde. Ginge es dann schon früher? Oder doch morgen und dafür länger?


----------



## Gurgel (27. Dezember 2011)

Naja, für eine Tagestour hab ich jetzt nicht unbedingt Zeit. Wir können den Treffpunkt ja mal auf 1415 vorverlegen, evt. kann ich hintenraus auch noch 30-60min rauschlagen. Ansonsten trennen wir uns unterwegs halt irgendwann.


----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2011)

Ok. Allein verliere ich dann sicher auch schnell die Lust. 

Machen wir das halt so. Bis gleich!


----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2011)

Da es übermorgen wieder scheiss Wetter gibt, gehe ich morgen auch biken. Wer sich anschließen mag...


----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2011)

Also... morgen so um 14:30 gehts wieder los. Tief in den Schönbuch. Ich versuche gerade trailtechnisch alle Register zu ziehen. Die Idee war entweder mit dem Rad oder mit dem Zug nach Herrenberg zu fahren. Von dort aus zickzack durch den Schönbuch. Ich bastel gerade an einem gpx track, damit wir uns auch nicht verfahren.

Licht sollte auf jeden Fall dabei sein, da es länger dauern kann bis wir wieder zurück sind. Warmer Tee kann auch nicht schaden. Wenn das Naturfreundehaus in Herrenberg auf hat, werden wir dort wahrscheinlich mal eine frühzeitige Rast einlegen.

Wer kommt noch mit? Bisher ist Gurgel und ich am Start.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (27. Dezember 2011)

schau mal die trail strecke an


http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.50961.html


kannst sie einbauen


----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2011)

Danke. Ich werde wohl mal den Jägersteig ausprobieren. Den kenn ich bisher noch nicht. Lohnt denn der Umweg?


----------



## Deleted 133833 (28. Dezember 2011)

ich kenn den jägersteig gar net wo ist der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (28. Dezember 2011)

Der ist wenn du deinen GPX track ab Naturfreundehaus nachfährst. 

Die Runde war übrigens heute sehr geil. Bissel kalt und matschig, aber das hat uns nicht aufgehalten.


----------



## Gurgel (28. Dezember 2011)

war wirklich ne schlammschlacht, aber eine richtig gute! thx nochmal fürs guiden.


----------



## Deleted 133833 (30. Dezember 2011)

ja dann kenne ich den weg 

halt nicht vom namen her

es gibt aber auch weg die die jäger machen
 kurz 

vor einer jagd da kann man dann mitten durch den wald
düsen


----------



## beetle (1. Januar 2012)

Würde am Dienstag wieder eine Runde drehen wollen. Wer ist denn alles dabei? Man könnte auch mal Rottenburg und Obernau unsicher machen.


----------



## alböhi (2. Januar 2012)

wann willst´denn los?


----------



## beetle (2. Januar 2012)

So um 14oo?


----------



## alböhi (2. Januar 2012)

gut - treff um 14 uhr an der turiinfo in tü.


----------



## beetle (2. Januar 2012)

Von mir aus.


----------



## Gurgel (2. Januar 2012)

geht bei mir wie gesagt auf keinen fall. könnte aber später wohl auch nich, von daher eh egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (3. Januar 2012)

ouh...touriinfo ist das bei der neckarbrÃ¼cke oder?
wieviele km wird denn die runde ca werden, damit ich mir Ã¼berlegen kann ob ich das durchhalt 

â¬dit: hat sich erledigt,werd bei Reutlingen unterwegs sein


----------



## alböhi (6. Januar 2012)

Extremsportfilm zu Gast in TÃ¼bingen

Mittwoch, 01.02.2012     
              TÃ¼bingen     
              Hermann-Hepper-Halle
        WestbahnhofstraÃe 23 / 72070 TÃ¼bingen     
                          20:00 Uhr

der Eintritt kostet 14/16 â¬ - natÃ¼rlich gehtÂ´s in dem Film nicht nur umÂ´s biken


----------



## beetle (6. Januar 2012)

Also... am Sonntag würde ich gerne wieder eine Runde drehen. Auf dem Radweg nach Herrenberg. Man kann sich gerne auch dort wo treffen oder auf dem Weg. Da dann Schlossberg hoch, Spitzkehren surfen, den Naturfreunde Trail, dann Bromberg die beiden Trails shreddern. Danach Wenn man das noch will Birkensee oder gleich über den HW5 zurück bis zum Kinditrail. 

CC bis FRler kommen sicher auf ihren Spaß.


----------



## Gurgel (7. Januar 2012)

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen 60-70mm Vorbau (31.8mm - 1 1/8 Zoll) über und würde den günstig abgeben?


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. Januar 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand einen 60-70mm Vorbau (31.8mm - 1 1/8 Zoll) über und würde den günstig abgeben?



Schaust Du hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=458860

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Deleted 133833 (9. Januar 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Also... am Sonntag würde ich gerne wieder eine Runde drehen. Auf dem Radweg nach Herrenberg. Man kann sich gerne auch dort wo treffen oder auf dem Weg. Da dann Schlossberg hoch, Spitzkehren surfen, den Naturfreunde Trail, dann Bromberg die beiden Trails shreddern. Danach Wenn man das noch will Birkensee oder gleich über den HW5 zurück bis zum Kinditrail.
> 
> CC bis FRler kommen sicher auf ihren Spaß.




wo ist den der radweg nach herrenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. Januar 2012)

catwiesel39 schrieb:


> ... radweg nach herrenberg



Hinter Herrenberg.


----------



## Gurgel (9. Januar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Schaust Du hier:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=458860
> 
> ...


 
thx. der ist mir aber etwas zu steil.


----------



## bubutz2000 (9. Januar 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> thx. der ist mir aber etwas zu steil.



...ist auch schon weg!

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## alböhi (10. Januar 2012)

job für diesen samstag zu vergeben.

wer hat lust mir am samstag ca. 4-6 h im zustelldienst zu helfen?

bei jedem wetter und natürlich gegen bezahlung.
reutlingen stadtgebiet
ein kurierrad stell ich zur verfügung.
ortskenntnisse nicht nötig - wir fahren gemeinsam
im auftrag von sf-kurier

aussehn wird das ungefähr so [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33rupKQl_yk"]albÃ¶hi - kurierspot      - YouTube[/nomedia]

mehr per mail oder telefon - gruss andreas


----------



## beetle (14. Januar 2012)

Morgen gibt es eine Ausfahrt in die Alb. Wir fahren ab Tü mit dem Zug nach RT. Es ist als Tagestour ausgelegt, aber wir sehen mal wie wir Lust haben. Es ist grundsätzlich möglich auch zwischendurch auszusteigen und zurück nach RT zu rollen. Wir werden uns nie weit von RT wegbewegen. Nach Bad Urach und Metzingen kann man sich auch leicht abseilen.

Der Tübinger Untergrund wird mit dem Zug anreisen:

```
Bahnhof/Haltestelle  	Datum 	Zeit 	Gleis 	Produkte 	 
Pfäffingen 	So, 15.01.12 	ab 	10:02 	  	RB 22910 	
Unterjesingen Mitte 	  	ab 	10:04 	 
Unterjesingen Sandäcker 	  	ab 	10:05 	 
Tübingen West 	  	ab 	10:09 	 
Tübingen Hbf 	  	ab 	10:13 	1
Kirchentellinsfurt 	  	ab 	10:18 	2
Wannweil 	  	ab 	10:20 	2
Reutlingen-Betzingen 	  	ab 	10:23 	2
Reutlingen West 	  	ab 	10:26 	2
Reutlingen Hbf 	So, 15.01.12 	an 	10:27  	1
```

Treffpunkt wäre dann um 10:30 auf Gleis 1 in Reutlingen. 


Plan ist es gemütlich den Berg hoch und dann es runter krachen zu lassen. Die Betonung liegt auf hoch gemütlich. Ich habe einen Track vorbereitet. Allerdings richte ich mich auch gerne nach Ortskundige. Da es ja momentan echt gut friert, sollten die Trail auch gefroren sein. Es gibt fast nichts mit mehr Grip als gefrorener Waldboden. 

Zugesagt bis jetzt haben mtbjahn und ggf. Doro sowie Gurgel. Für den Fall das jemand noch mitfahren mag, bitte melden.


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Januar 2012)

Könnten wir den Treffpunkt auf die Rückseite des Bahnhofs (also Richtung Media-Markt) verlegen? Da trifft sich´s irgendwie besser.


----------



## beetle (14. Januar 2012)

Ok. Hast du gps Koordinaten?


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Januar 2012)

Nein, leider nicht, aber die Rückseite des Bahnhofs findet Ihr bestimmt auch so, müßt´ Richtung Burkhardt+Weber-Straße sein.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Januar 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Für den Fall das jemand noch mitfahren mag, bitte melden.



Bin auch dabei.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Gurgel (14. Januar 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß,Oli


 
schön!




mtbjahn schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht, aber die Rückseite des Bahnhofs findet Ihr bestimmt auch so, müßt´ Richtung Burkhardt+Weber-Straße sein.


 
ohne gps?? unmöglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (14. Januar 2012)

Dann ist der Treffpunkt nun dort. 

Um genau zu sein hier: http://g.co/maps/57cr4

N48 29.807 E9 12.526


----------



## beetle (14. Januar 2012)

Ohne GPS bin ich total verloren. Erklär mal einem Taxifahrer in Tokyo wo du hin möchtest, wenn du weder Japanisch er nicht Deutsch oder Englisch spricht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Januar 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Dann ist der Treffpunkt nun dort.
> 
> Um genau zu sein hier: http://g.co/maps/57cr4
> 
> N48 29.807 E9 12.526



Ist das nicht etwas gefährlich mitten auf der Straße?
Ich warte vorsichtshalber ein paar Meter östlich.


----------



## beetle (14. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie muss man ja auf sich aufmerksam machen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. Januar 2012)

Am Dienstag will ich ne Trailrunde mit Licht drehen.
Start in Eningen oder Reutlingen zwischen 16.30 Uhr und 17.00 Uhr.
Ist jemand dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Januar 2012)

Meine Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.
Ich hoff´, Ihr hattet noch Spaß und keine ernsthaften Schäden an Mensch oder Material.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## DJT (15. Januar 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Meine Fotos von heute findet Ihr hier.



Hey, Rene mit dem neuen Hobel!? 
So Raw schaut irgendwie immer gut aus  
@Oli: Ich hab bei der Abschlußtour ganz verpennt mit deinem Riesenroller mal ein paar Testmeter zu fahren  Muß ich mal nachholen 

Geislingen war heut auch super Wetter: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9108319&postcount=2704

Grüße Hebbe


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Januar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Am Dienstag will ich ne Trailrunde mit Licht drehen.
> Start in Eningen oder Reutlingen zwischen 16.30 Uhr und 17.00 Uhr.
> Ist jemand dabei?
> 
> ...



Alleine nightriden ist mir dann doch ein wenig zu spannend. 
Wenn sich für abends niemand findet werde ich mich wohl schon um
die Mittagszeit auf die Trails machen. 
Jemand schon ab 13.30 Uhr Zeit?? 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Renè29 (16. Januar 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Hey, Rene mit dem neuen Hobel!?
> So Raw schaut irgendwie immer gut aus
> @Oli: Ich hab bei der Abschlußtour ganz verpennt mit deinem Riesenroller mal ein paar Testmeter zu fahren  Muß ich mal nachholen
> 
> ...



Hi Hebbe du kannst dich Mark und Oli noch anschließen da laufen schon
die Wetten wie lange ich den Rahmen fahren werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aitschie (18. Januar 2012)

Guten Abend... und ich komm jetzt öfters 

Zu mir: 
*Name:* Martin
*Alter:* noch sub 30
*Bikes:* 160mm, 100mm, zwei kaputte und ein Rennrad
*Fahrgebiet:* am Liebsten Berge und technisches Gelände, aber so ne schnelle Marathonrunde hat auch Reize.
*Woher* gebürtiger Ulmer, das letzte Jahr habe ich aber in Kempten verbracht.
*Woher man mich kennen könnte* Toddel Trail Days 2010 und 2011 sowie der Jahresabschlusstour 2011. Zudem spamme ich regelmäßg den Ulmer Thread mit Bildern und Videos voll.
*Bild*




Mitte Februar werde ich in Mössingen meine neue Arbeitsstelle beginnen, meine Frau kommt dann im Sommer nach. Bis zum Arbeitsbeginn hoffe ich im Dreieck Tübingen-Reutlingen-Mössingen eine neue Heimat gefunden zu haben. Wer zu  3-Zimmer-Wohnungen in obigen Dreieck Tipps hat - immer her damit. Was wir uns vorstellen schreib ich aber besser per PN oder Mail... 

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass ich im Sommer einige Trails mit Euch unter die Stollen zu nehmen - und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Ausflug in den Bikepark nach Albstadt zu machen! So long aitschie


----------



## alböhi (18. Januar 2012)

ja servus martin.

gratuliere.

herzlich willkommen im "alböhiland"  

ich helf dir gern bei der wohnungssuche.
am besten mailst´ mir.

lg andreas


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Januar 2012)

Na dann, viel Erfolg in Mössingen und bei der Wohnungssuche 

Auf technischen Trails am Albtrauf bin ich auch immer gerne dabei.
Habe gestern erst 2 Bäume aus einem Traumtrail im Echaztal gesägt.
--> Er ist jetzt wieder durchgängig versetzbar 


Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (19. Januar 2012)

Hey Aitschie! 

So, komme gerade vom Arzt: Scheint, als wären ab heute genau vier Wochen fahrradfreie Zeit zu Ende! 
Wenn ich heute feststellen sollte, dass ich noch grob weiß, wie man so ein Gerät bedient, würde ich gerne das Wochenende diesmal wieder auf Stollen verbringen - wie schaut es aus, Loretto, morgen 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke?

Edit: Hat jemand am Sonntag einen trailfähiges Frauenrad zu verleihen? Würde es gern gegen ein kleines (oder eben keines... ) Entgelt leihen. Rad wird nach Benutzung von mir durchgecheckt, eventueller Schaden natürlich behoben. Doro, willst du am Sonntag touren? 
Werde etwas Frauenquotenausgleich in unserem Lieblingssport betreiben... 

Gruß, Didi


----------



## alböhi (19. Januar 2012)

da hab ich sicherlich was passendes im keller.

ruf an dreas


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Januar 2012)

Herzlich Willkommen an/auf der Schwäbischen Alb, Martin!
Ich freu´ mich ja über JEDEN Neuzugang in diesem Thread, aber DAS ist natürlich `ne besondere Überraschung! Vor allem hab´ ich die Hoffnung, daß ich dann in Zukunft nicht mehr der Einzige bin, der von den Alb- und Schönbuch-Touren Fotos macht.
Dein Lieblingsmanöver kannst Du auf der Alb jedenfalls sehr oft sinnvoll einsetzen, denn hier sind die meisten Abfahrten mit engen Kurven versehen.
Für alle, die Aitschie nicht kennen: So sieht der Mann in voller Aktion aus.
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/934868]
	
[/URL]

@Didi:
Für Samstag und Sonntag ist Regen angesagt. Wenn Du da tatsächlich `ne Frau auf´s Rad kriegst, dann sag´ ich "herzlichen Glückwunsch", denn dann ist sie 1. ziemlich tough und 2. in Dich verknallt. Falls es tatsächlich am Sonntag regnet, kannst Du Doros Rad ausleihen (1. trifft zwar zu, aber 2. halt nicht mehr so sehr), allerdings sollt´ die Dame kleiner als 1,70m sein, sonst ist ihr das Rad wohl zu klein.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (19. Januar 2012)

@Mark: 

Dame ist um 165 cm. Als Alibi-Rad taugt es mit Sicherheit. Kann ja noch ein paar DVDs mitnehmen... 

Danke dir, würde mich melden
Gruß,

Christoph


----------



## beetle (19. Januar 2012)

Ich drück mich auch wegen scheiss Wetter. 


Von mir auch ein Willkommen, Aitschie.


----------



## Aitschie (20. Januar 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Für alle, die Aitschie nicht kennen: So sieht der Mann in voller Aktion aus.
> [url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/934868]
> 
> [/URL]



hihi, das Rad gibts aber nimmer. Ihr dürft raten, warum gerade der Hinterbau (genauer: die rechte Kettenstrebe) gebrochen ist...
Und ja, ich mag dieses rosa Trikot 

Ach so, und Fotos.... naja, mein zweites Hobby halt. Wer neugierig ist, Video und Fotoalbum stehen offen.

Montag schauen wir uns mal die ersten Wohnungen an, bin schon gespannt...


----------



## loretto6 (20. Januar 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> wie schaut es aus, Loretto, morgen 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke?
> Gruß, Didi



Ich bin gerade noch  etwas unentschlossen. Zum einen hab ich meine Erkältung noch immer nicht ganz überstanden, zum anderen war heute Morgen so ein ekelhaftes Wetter: mit kam der Eisregen frontal in die Fresse (schöne Alliteration!), das war wie Nadelstiche. 

Wenn Du fahren willst, musst Du mich irgendwie motivieren!


----------



## LeDidi (20. Januar 2012)

Ach, komm, Christoph - die Sturmhaube auf, die Regenhose an und nach den ersten zwei Minuten auf dem Rad wirst du dir nichts anderes gewünscht haben, als das Wochenende wie gewohnt zu beginnen! Spätestens in der ersten Serpentine des Österbergs werden - durch einen ordentlichen Dreckbollen, der dir von meinem Hinterreifen direkt in's Gesicht  geschleudert wird, ausgelöst - ausreichend viele kindliche Triebe in deinem eigentlich sonst so männlichem Gemüt wach, dass zumindest für den Augenblick der Sommer nie kommen müsste... Okay, heute Abend fahren? 

Wahnsinnsalliteration!

Edit: Wer erinnert sich noch an Susi von "Herzblatt"?


----------



## loretto6 (20. Januar 2012)

Ich lann mich noch gut am die süße Susi erinnern, war später auch im Privatfernsehen aktiv. Die hat mal als Tontechnikerin angefangen und wurde von Elmar Hörig vo´s Mikro geholt.

Nachdem Ledidi per PN doch abgesagt hat und das Wetter bescheiden ist, werde ich mich vollens auskurieren und heute Abend nicht fahren.


----------



## LeDidi (20. Januar 2012)

Schade... na ja, ein andermal vielleicht.

*Edit: *Mist, das hab ich ja ganz überlesen! Wollte gar nicht absagen, sondern nur sagen, dass ich so erreichbar sei. Sorry für das Missverständnis! Nun gut, ist wahrscheinlich besser für deine Gesundheit...


----------



## KaiKaisen (20. Januar 2012)

Wer fährt denn wenn am we und wo?


----------



## beetle (20. Januar 2012)

Hast du schonmal raus geguckt? Ich bin ja hart drauf auch bei scheiss wetter. Aber das da draußen ist dreckswetter.


----------



## Bube (21. Januar 2012)

Ab auf die Alb in den Schnee... TOP-Bedingungen!
Nur Metzingen Regen...ab Glems Schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (21. Januar 2012)

`Ne Stunde Fahrtechniktraining geht fast immer. 

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (21. Januar 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> `Ne Stunde Fahrtechniktraining geht fast immer.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



auch mit gepäck?
und was ist mit anhänger? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ich fahr jetzt los - ruf an dreas


----------



## beetle (21. Januar 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> `Ne Stunde Fahrtechniktraining geht fast immer.



Vielleicht werde ich bei dem Wetter einfach nur Depri. Ich war so glücklich über das kalte und sonnige Wetter neulich. Dunkel und dieser Regen, ich kanns einfach nicht ab.


----------



## mtbjahn (21. Januar 2012)

Klar, schönes Wetter geht anders, aber man muß halt versuchen, das Beste d`raus zu machen. Ich komm´ gerade zurück und fand´s sogar ganz angenehm, allerdings passen Wind und Fahrtechniktraining nicht ganz optimal zusammen.


----------



## KaiKaisen (22. Januar 2012)

Also hier in Reutlingen siehts grade sogar recht freundlich aus und mich ziehts grad stark in den Wasenwald. Leider wird das eine Deckschlacht ohne gleiches. Mir wäre es egal. Aber ich bekomme so dann mein Bike nicht mehr in den Keller *grrr*


----------



## HerbertSchuster (22. Januar 2012)

seht ihr das wetter? die sonne scheint (zumindest voll in mein ziimmer rein...)...

versuch gerade wen rum radeln zu bekommen.
macht heute wer die "hinterFranzösischemViertelmitvielSingletrail" runde


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Januar 2012)

Wenn's Wetter am Dienstag und/oder Donnerstag halbwegs passt,
werde ich ne Trailrunde in der Reutlinger Ecke drehen.
Dauer so 3h- 4h.
Abfahrt ab 16.00 Uhr möglich.
Ist jemand dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (23. Januar 2012)

Ich bin gestern auch noch ein wenig vor die Tür. Als ich dann auf dem Rad gesessen bin, regen. Ich hätte drin bleiben sollen. Trotzdem habe ich eine halbe Stunde mein Techniktraining gemacht. Wann wird es endlich wieder Frühling? Zum Glück muss ich es nur noch 2 Wochen hier ausshalten, dann lass ich mich von der Sonne Süd Indiens bräunen. Leider ohne Rad.


----------



## LeDidi (23. Januar 2012)

Wäre morgen am Start - müsste aber so gegen 18 Uhr wieder zuhause einrollen. Vielleicht schon was ab 15 Uhr?

Rad fahren gestern war sehr gut!  Danke für's Rad, Doro und dein Angebot, Andreas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Januar 2012)

Sorry, bei mir geht Di, Do frühestens 16Uhr.

Edit sagt es geht nur Do ab 16Uhr.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## alböhi (24. Januar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> nur Do ab 16Uhr.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



bin dabei.


----------



## LeDidi (24. Januar 2012)

Heute 14:40 am Planie-Kino, kurzer Ritt auf die Unterhose. Wer kommen will und kann, der möge doch kommen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Januar 2012)

alböhi schrieb:


> bin dabei.



Also Do 16Uhr am alten Pfullinger Bahnhof.

Licht mitbringen!

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gurgel (24. Januar 2012)

wer hat lust mi oder do etwas um tübingen zu touren, eher zeitig? sprich bei tageslicht, also startzeitpunkt so-14-15 uhr. gerne auch mit etwas fahrtechniktrainig, kann mich da alleine leider viel zu selten zu motivieren.


----------



## alböhi (25. Januar 2012)

@ gurgel: nimm den 14.15 und komm heut nach rt 

bei dem wetter bist auf der alb näher an der sonne als in und um Tübingen.

@ledidi: 14.40 am planie kino - bin dabei und nehm mal licht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (25. Januar 2012)

wäre cool, wird mir aber nicht reichen, nachdem ich heute schon mein schloss knacken musste (sieht im tv immer viel einfacher aus..). vor 1500 komme ich nicht los.


----------



## alböhi (25. Januar 2012)

geht auch - der didi ist ja gestern gefahren.

hast du licht?

ruf an dreas


----------



## Gurgel (25. Januar 2012)

ja, will aber ohne fahren und vor einbruch der dunkelheit zurück sein. nach reutlingen fahr ich daher nicht mehr, sorry.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Januar 2012)

Der Donnerstagstrailride hat sich auf 
15Uhr verschoben.
Fahrzeit ca. 3-4h, daher Licht mitbringen.
Startpunkt alter Pfullinger Bahnhof.
Bisher am Start Alböhi und ich.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (25. Januar 2012)

Ging super gestern! Wird schon wieder heller, hab ich das Gefühl - die Abfahrt um vier hat kein Licht nötig gemacht...


----------



## beetle (25. Januar 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> ja, will aber ohne fahren und vor einbruch der dunkelheit zurück sein. nach reutlingen fahr ich daher nicht mehr, sorry.



Lass doch morgen ne Runde drehen gehen. Ich schreib dir nochmal ne Mail deswegen. Ich kann aber nicht vor einbruch der Dunkelheit.


Grüße
Rene


----------



## Gurgel (25. Januar 2012)

Eher nicht.  Wenn ich bei Tageslicht fahren kann, möchte ich die Möglichkeit wahrnehmen. Macht einfach tausendmal mehr Spaß.


----------



## beetle (25. Januar 2012)

Ok... sonst wer gegen abend ein wenig die Dunkelheit vertreiben im Wald?


----------



## Adrian RT (25. Januar 2012)

Servus @all,

ich war ja nun eine längere Zeit nicht mehr aktiv - das soll sich wieder ändern - ich würde morgen daher mitradeln im Wald, ab 17.00 Uhr könnte ich. Bei mangelnder Kondition mach ich zur Not frühzeitiger ein U-Turn 

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo Treffpunkt Tübingen,
wird am Freitag geradelt ?
Wie immer um 18.15 ?
Wenn ja ich würde mich gerne als Gastfahrer mal wieder anschliesen .

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (26. Januar 2012)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Servus @all,
> 
> ich war ja nun eine längere Zeit nicht mehr aktiv - das soll sich wieder ändern - ich würde morgen daher mitradeln im Wald, ab 17.00 Uhr könnte ich. Bei mangelnder Kondition mach ich zur Not frühzeitiger ein U-Turn



17:00 wird bei mir ein wenig knapp. Ich melde mich nachher nochmal.


----------



## alböhi (26. Januar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Der Donnerstagstrailride hat sich auf
> 15Uhr verschoben.
> Fahrzeit ca. 3-4h, daher Licht mitbringen.
> Startpunkt alter Pfullinger Bahnhof.
> ...


.


----------



## Adrian RT (26. Januar 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> 17:00 wird bei mir ein wenig knapp. Ich melde mich nachher nochmal.



Ja kein Problem, mir auch recht...wo sollen wir uns denn treffen? Beim HardysBikeShop oder wenn wir eh in Richtung Wasenwald fahren sollen, gerne auch Kreisel Ringelbachstrasse

Gruss

Adrian


----------



## beetle (26. Januar 2012)

Achso RT. Ich sprach von Tübingen. Dann drehe ich nachher allein eine Runde. Wollte beim mir am Berg eh noch ein wenig Wege abfahren für OSM.


----------



## loretto6 (26. Januar 2012)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Servus @all,
> 
> ich war ja nun eine längere Zeit nicht mehr aktiv - das soll sich wieder ändern - ich würde morgen daher mitradeln im Wald, ab 17.00 Uhr könnte ich. Bei mangelnder Kondition mach ich zur Not frühzeitiger ein U-Turn
> 
> ...



Ich fass es nicht. Es gibt Dich dich noch. Schön, dass Du wieder da bist!



Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo Treffpunkt Tübingen,
> wird am Freitag geradelt ?
> Wie immer um 18.15 ?
> Wenn ja ich würde mich gerne als Gastfahrer mal wieder anschliesen .
> ...



Wenn Du kommst, werd ich fahren. Allerdings lag in den letzten Wochen ein Fluch auf dem Freitag. Es hat immer geregnet.


----------



## beetle (26. Januar 2012)

Das mit dem Regen wird morgen laut Wetterbericht auch wieder so sein leider.


----------



## Adrian RT (26. Januar 2012)

@Loretto - ja es gibt Wunder...
Morgen will euch euch beiden übrigens lieber noch nicht zur Last fallen... sollte aber morgen abend jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde in RT haben, posten...

@beetle: Oh, sorry, geh immer von Reutlingen als Mittelpunkt der Erde aus...naja dann dreh' ich mal ne kleine Einstiegsrunde am Nabel der Welt...


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (26. Januar 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich fass es nicht. Es gibt Dich dich noch. Schön, dass Du wieder da bist!
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn Du kommst, werd ich fahren. Allerdings lag in den letzten Wochen ein Fluch auf dem Freitag. Es hat immer geregnet.




Wenn Ihr da seid bin ich auf jeden Fall da...auch bei Regen

Gruss


----------



## toddel1 (26. Januar 2012)

Jau!
wenn´s mir langt ist Toddel morgen 18:15 auch wieder dabei

@Adrian, nur nicht verzagen - ich hab bei der Jahresabschlussfahrt auch eine miese Kondition nachgewiesen. Wenigstens klappte das "technische" immer noch.
Würd mich freuen Euch wieder *alle* zu sehen!

P.S.:
*ToddelTrailDays 2012 "Livigno" vermutlich 15. - 18.06.2012*
Liste ist eröffnet, Mitfahrer bitte melden (PN) oder im fred.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (26. Januar 2012)

Ich bin gerade dabei den nächsten Transalp zu planen. Und zwar schwebt mir das hier vor: 
http://www.transalp.info/2008/trailtransalp/index.php
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TyBHSeqe_c"]Trail Transalp Tirol 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


Hätte vor am 11.6. loszufahren. Suche noch Mitfahrer. Vom Datum bin ich nicht ganz so festgelegt. Könnte auch in der letzten Augustwoche starten. Jemand lust?


Die Edith sagt: Ist eigentlich ein wenig früh wegen Schnee und so.


----------



## Yetibike (27. Januar 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei den nächsten Transalp zu planen. Und zwar schwebt mir das hier vor:
> http://www.transalp.info/2008/trailtransalp/index.php
> Trail Transalp Tirol 2011 - YouTube
> 
> ...


 
Sehen toll aus. Aber Edith hat recht, da schiebst im Schnee!!!
Willst ne geführt Tour machen? Oder selber?
Gruß oli
(p.s. nur interessehalber da ich dieses Jahr schon anderweitig.....erst nächstes Jahr interessant, vielleicht hat da ja der ein oder andere Interesse mitzufahren)


----------



## beetle (27. Januar 2012)

Ich organisiere selbst. Brauch keinen Reiseveranstalter im allgemeinen.


----------



## alböhi (27. Januar 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich organisiere selbst. Brauch keinen Reiseveranstalter im allgemeinen.



trail transalp tirol

die dvd von den schymiks kannst dir gern bei mir ausleihen.

und verschiedene andere auch noch 

lg andreas

ps.: ich mach keine alpenüberquerungen mehr ohne radreiseveranstalter


----------



## beetle (27. Januar 2012)

Wegen Gepäcktransport?


----------



## beetle (27. Januar 2012)

Also. Ist nun auf ende August geschoben. Um Mitfahrt wird höflichst gebeten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (27. Januar 2012)

Adrian RT schrieb:


> Servus @all,
> 
> ich war ja nun eine längere Zeit nicht mehr aktiv - das soll sich wieder ändern - ich würde morgen daher mitradeln im Wald, ab 17.00 Uhr könnte ich. Bei mangelnder Kondition mach ich zur Not frühzeitiger ein U-Turn
> 
> ...



Wie? Wat? Wer bist DU denn? Leute, die EINEINHALB JAHRE nicht mitgefahren sind, kenn´ ich nicht (mehr).
Vielleicht könnt´ man die Rückkehr des verlorenen Sohnes zum Anlaß nehmen, um wieder `nen regelmäßigen Termin unter der Woche mit Start in bzw. in der Nähe von RT einzuführen. Möglicherweise ist dann auch wieder der Hechtjäger dabei. Mir kommt´s nämlich so vor, als ob ihr Beiden immer fast gleichzeitig auf- und abtretet.

Gruß,

Mark (vielleicht erinnerst Du Dich noch an mich)


----------



## pikehunter69 (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo Mark und Adrian ,
ja ich bin auch noch am Start . Hab mir für dieses Jahr fest vorgenommen wieder öfter mit euch zu fahren . Bin in letzter Zeit aus Zeitmangel fast immer alleine im Wald umhergeirrt .
Einen regelmäßigem Treff ab Reutlingen würde ich klasse finden. Nur bitte nicht Mittwochs und wenns geht erst ab 18.00 Uhr.
An meiner Kondition muß ich zwar noch etwas arbeiten aber das bekomm ich sicherlich wieder hin. Freu mich......................!!! 

Gruß vom Alexander


----------



## alböhi (28. Januar 2012)

[email protected]: donnerstags trifft sich die adfc gruppe.
                        googelt mal die nr. vom bertram kiefner in rt und fragt nach 
                        der startzeit - die ist 18 oder 18.15

die sind recht entspannt unterwegs.

gruss andreas


----------



## loretto6 (28. Januar 2012)

Es war eine üble Schlammschlacht gestern Abend, aber hat trotz Dauerrrgen Spaß gemacht.
Danke Jungs, ohne Euch hätte ich mein muskulösestes Körperteil nicht hochgebracht.


----------



## LeDidi (28. Januar 2012)

Deinen kleinen Finger?  Wäre gerne dabei gewesen...

Loretto, weißt du, wann der Dienstagstreff sich an der Dämpferklinik zur Zeit trifft? Hatte mir am vergangenen Dienstag einen Zeh ausgekugelt, der sich aber schon wieder ziemlich schmerzfrei bewegen lässt. Denke, Rad fahren mit Schuhe ist besser als barfuß auf einer Matte rumzuhüpfen und bis Dienstag durchaus möglich


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (30. Januar 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Es war eine üble Schlammschlacht gestern Abend, aber hat trotz Dauerrrgen Spaß gemacht.
> Danke Jungs, ohne Euch hätte ich mein muskulösestes Körperteil nicht hochgebracht.



War doch eine schöne Ausfahrt für die Bedingungen...Danke
fürs Guiden 

Gruss 1(2) FNR Biker


----------



## loretto6 (30. Januar 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Loretto, weißt du, wann der Dienstagstreff sich an der Dämpferklinik zur Zeit trifft?



Um 18:30. Ich kann morgen aber leider nicht.


----------



## LeDidi (30. Januar 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Um 18:30. Ich kann morgen aber leider nicht.



Danke!

Ja, schade... Ist auch schon eine Weile her, dass wir das letzte Mal gemeinsam gefahren sind! Hoffen wir auf ein fröhliches Wiedersehen nächsten Freitag


----------



## beetle (31. Januar 2012)

Ich würde heute auch Biken gehen. Wenn wer mitkommen mag, man kann sich gerne mit mir, zu noch zu vereibarenden Uhrzeit, auf dem Spitzberg treffen.


----------



## LeDidi (1. Februar 2012)

Tiefsttemperaturen für Freitag: -19° C, für Samstag: -26°C - Happy Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (1. Februar 2012)

Da schwitzt man wenigstens nicht.


----------



## loretto6 (1. Februar 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Tiefsttemperaturen für Freitag: -19° C, für Samstag: -26°C - Happy Trails!



Weichei


----------



## chrisuu (2. Februar 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Tiefsttemperaturen für Freitag: -19° C, für Samstag: -26°C - Happy Trails!



...auf der Zugspitze oder in Deiner Gefriertruhe vielleicht, aber nicht in RT! 
...oder wo hast Du diese Zahlen her?
Es wird gerade mal knapp zweistellig, also absolut fahrbar.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Februar 2012)

Also heute morgen war alles im einstelligen + Bereich.
Zumindest gemessen in [cm]  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (2. Februar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Also heute morgen war alles im einstelligen + Bereich.
> Zumindest gemessen in [cm]
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


 
so kurz gleich


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Februar 2012)

Ich merk schon, du hast heute morgen noch nicht auf dem
Rad gesessen, bzw. einfach vergessen zu messen. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (2. Februar 2012)

Mein trendy Google-Wetter-App für Reutlingen hat mir das erzählt. Wurde jetzt aber auf -19°C abgeändert. Bezugsquelle ist diese.

Ja, loretto, ich muss entweder heute oder morgen Abend weg - Würdest du morgen einigermaßen sicher fahren, dann könnte das meine Wahl des Abends wohl maßgeblich beeinflussen. Kann das "Weichei" ja nicht auf mir sitzen lassen


----------



## Yetibike (2. Februar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich merk schon, du hast heute morgen noch nicht auf dem
> Rad gesessen, bzw. einfach vergessen zu messen.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


 

ne, schön mit Gesäßwärmer  , aber das schon recht früh


----------



## loretto6 (3. Februar 2012)

Heute Abend 18:15 Neckarbrücke - nur für die ganz harten (ich fahr aber auch mit).

Warm anziehen kann nicht schaden, derzeit hat es in Tübingen -14 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (3. Februar 2012)

...auf dem Österberg ?

Riederich, Balkon, -8°C


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Februar 2012)

RT-Degerschlacht heute um 8 Uhr: -15°C


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Februar 2012)

Zum Glück habe ich kein Thermometer 
Einfach draufsitzen und los. 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Na ja, vorher so ca. 10min anziehen.


----------



## loretto6 (3. Februar 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> ...auf dem Österberg ?



Wetterstation von meteomedia, also nicht am Haus sondern auf Freifläche in genormten Bodenabstand. Guggst Du: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/map=Deutschland&station=108290


----------



## beetle (3. Februar 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend 18:15 Neckarbrücke - nur für die ganz harten (ich fahr aber auch mit).
> 
> Warm anziehen kann nicht schaden, derzeit hat es in Tübingen -14 Grad.



Hajo.... Ich bring Vodka und Limitten mit... Crushed Ice gibts ja momentan überall. http://bar.leo.org/drink/caipirosca

Zucker lassen wir einfach weg, da wir ja ganz harte Kerle sind. 

Ich muss aber mal gucken, wie ich heute aus der Firma komme. Und Packen muss ich auch noch, da ich am So. in den Urlaub fliege.


----------



## loretto6 (3. Februar 2012)

Für mich bitte mit Zucker. Ich bin ein ganz Süsser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (3. Februar 2012)

Ich versuchs zu beachten. 

Wo willst du denn entlang?


----------



## loretto6 (3. Februar 2012)

Weiß noch nicht. HW 5 wär mal wieder nett, dauert aber recht lang. Bin nicht sicher ob meine Zehen so lang am Leben bleiben.


----------



## britta-ox (3. Februar 2012)

Bisher warens bei mir auch immer die Zehen, die den Spaß zeitlich begrenzten. 
Aber dieses Jahr ist die Nase schlimmer. Heute morgen trotz Vaselineschicht schier abgefroren. Habt ihr mir einen Tipp für die Nase?
Die Schuhe stopf ich übrigens vorne mit Schafwolle aus, dazu warme Winterstiefel ohne cleats und 2 Paar Wollsocken. Reicht für 2-3h. Wenns länger gehen soll kommen die Tschibo Heizsohlen mit rein.


----------



## loretto6 (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte da so eine Gesichtsmaske, da ist die Nase verdeckt. Bei mir beschlägt aber dann häufig die Brille. Und ohne Brille muss ich immer


----------



## britta-ox (3. Februar 2012)

Musst mir mal ausleihen zum probieren. Wenns gut ist, können wir mit den Preisverhandlungen beginnen


----------



## loretto6 (3. Februar 2012)

Bist Du heute dabei? Dann bring ich sie einfach  mit.


----------



## beetle (3. Februar 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Bist Du heute dabei? Dann bring ich sie einfach  mit.



Ich packs doch nicht.  Gerade heim gekommen. Eigentlich wollte ich um 16:00 spätestens daheim sein...

Viel Spass euch trotzdem!


----------



## damage0099 (4. Februar 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Bisher warens bei mir auch immer die Zehen, die den Spaß zeitlich begrenzten.
> Aber dieses Jahr ist die Nase schlimmer. Heute morgen trotz Vaselineschicht schier abgefroren. Habt ihr mir einen Tipp für die Nase?
> Die Schuhe stopf ich übrigens vorne mit Schafwolle aus, dazu warme Winterstiefel ohne cleats und 2 Paar Wollsocken. Reicht für 2-3h. Wenns länger gehen soll kommen die Tschibo Heizsohlen mit rein.



Nasenproblem: Beim ausatmen durch den Mund versuchen, die (feuchte) Atemluft eher nach "unten" auszuatmen, als nach oben, sie schlägt sich sonst natürlich an der Nase nieder.
Ansonsten dickere, feste Creme die gut hält und nicht bei den kleinsten Nasenwischer mit dem Handschuh weg ist.

Ansonsten...hmmm... Abhärtung! Immer raus.....


----------



## loretto6 (4. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Schönbuch-Tour morgen Nachmittag?


----------



## roadrunner123 (5. Februar 2012)

HI zusammen.

Ich bin ab März für 5 Monate in der Nähe(Metzingen / Reutlingen) und bin auch auf der Suche nach Trainings und Tourenpartnern, am Besten unter der Woche.

Zu mir: Ich bin 30, fahre ein Tourenfully und ein Enduro.

Vielleicht ha7t mir auch der ein oder andere nen Tip, wo sich diverse MTBler zu Trainings/Touren teffen.

Freu mich schon auf viele Traillastige km am Albrand

Meldet euch einfach.

Schöne Grüße Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (5. Februar 2012)

Hi Daniel, 

Einfach hier oder im Reutlingen/TÜ, auf die entsprechenden posts antworten bzw selber einstellen

Ne Tour kommt dann schon zusammen


Bis im März, hier ist jeder gern willkommen

Gruß oli

Upps hab den falschen Lokalteil erwischt, dachte ich wär im Nürtinger....das ganze gilt natürlich auch hier.


----------



## supernase (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo 
fährt am nächsten Samstag jemand ne kleine lockere 2h Runde?
Wäre dabei.
Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## loretto6 (10. Februar 2012)

Zwoa Reiferln und an gfüriger Schnee - das ist heute Abend wieder die Devise. Start 18:15 an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen.


----------



## LeDidi (10. Februar 2012)

Gerade schon den Akku an's Netz gehängt - ich hoffe, er wird noch ausreichend voll!


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht interessiertÂ´s den einen oder anderen:
Im Ceed Concept Store in KÂ´furt gibtÂ´s zur Zeit ein paar Test-/VorfÃ¼hrrÃ¤der zu sehr gÃ¼nstigen Preisen, z.B. ein Morewood Showa mit BOS-Gabel fÃ¼r 2000â¬ oder ein Spank Puff mit Reba fÃ¼r 1100â¬.

GruÃ,

Mark


----------



## Gurgel (11. Februar 2012)

hat morgen wer bock etwas um tübingen zu touren? heute wars mir deutlich zu eisig, aber der wind sollte morgen nachlassen.


----------



## loretto6 (12. Februar 2012)

Ich hätte Lust auf eine nette Tour um die Mittagszeit. Heute Morgen ist es noch deutlich zu kalt,
Wann sollen wir uns wo treffen?


----------



## Gurgel (12. Februar 2012)

klingt gut! was verstehst du unter mittagszeit? ich müsste zuerst kurz mal nach waldhäuser, um da eine wohnung zu inspizieren, könnte dann aber überall hinkommen. so gegen 1230-1300 vielleicht als treffpunkt?


----------



## loretto6 (12. Februar 2012)

13 Uhr an  der Tourist-Info, wär das ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (12. Februar 2012)

passt!


----------



## BikerRT (12. Februar 2012)

Wer von den HT-Fahrern hat denn Interesse am diesjährigen FR-HT-Treffen in Heidelberg mitzufahren? 

Das findet am 4.3.12 statt.

Hier der Link http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=556543


----------



## mtbjahn (12. Februar 2012)

Eigentlich hatt´ ich schon Interesse, aber inzwischen haben sich rund 25 Leute angemeldet. Ich glaub´, da wird dann mehr in der Kälte rumgestanden als gefahren. In Kombination mit dem relativ langen Anfahrtsweg verzicht´ ich dann wohl lieber.
Aber wir könnten ja hier in der Gegend was Ähnliches machen. Jedenfalls hoff´ ich, daß mein Explosif in fünf bis zehn Tagen wieder einsatzbereit sein wird.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (12. Februar 2012)

mein Bike sollte auch bald wieder einsatzbereit sein. Hab bei Ebay günstig ne VR-Bremse geschossen. Jedoch ist da die Leitung zu kurz. Jetzt muss ich den Bremssattel von Ebay an meinen vorhandene Leitung ranbauen. Dann sollte ich noch den Gabelschaft kürzen. Bei Gelegenheit sollte ich mich mal nach neuen Industriekugellaagern für mein HR umsehen, das hat Spiel und läuft etwas rau. 
Aber sobald die Bremse umgebaut ist, ist das Bike wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## LeDidi (12. Februar 2012)

Huch, das Shova-Angebot klingt ja nicht schlecht! Fast schade, schon ein Rad zu haben...


----------



## mtbjahn (12. Februar 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Huch, das Shova-Angebot klingt ja nicht schlecht! Fast schade, schon ein Rad zu haben...



Ja, wenn ich gerade ein Vollgefedertes suchen würd´, dann würd´ ich bei dem Angebot wohl zugreifen.
Wenn ich´s richtig verstanden hab´, dann ist das ganze Rad neu und nur die BOS gebraucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2012)

zu Heidelberg:

Kann ich nur empfehlen, war ich letztes Jahr...supergeile Trails, abfahrten von verblockt, schwer bis flowig, alles da (incl. sorgfältig ausgebauten Strecken mit Kicker etc)...auch Einkehrmöglichkeit oben   beidseitig 

Lohnt sich absolut für einen Tagesausflug!
Und viele Kneipen um gebührend abzufeiern gibts auch  

Gehe ich dies Jahr wieder hin 

GPS-Files gibt's wie Sand am Meer, ich fuhr aber auch einiges frei Schnauze, als ich einen interessanten Altvernativ-Trail sah, bzw. durch Tip eines Locals...

1 Tag war eigentlich zu wenig  (ich startete morgens um 0800 und machte die letzte Abfahrt gegen 1830 (incl. 4-5 "Schnelleinkehrungen")), 2 Tage kriegt man locker voll...

edith so siehts aus:


----------



## Yetibike (13. Februar 2012)

Servus

das Bier auf dem Bild war bestimmt nicht Deins, oder. So wie ich das letzte Mal mitbekommen hab, schafft die Bedienung nicht mal ein frisches Bier voll bei Dir auf den Tisch zu stellen geschweigeden einer davon auch noch ein Bild zu machen.

Gruß oli


----------



## LeDidi (18. Februar 2012)

Hey Lokalradler,

sagt mal, hat jemand für morgen schon irgendwelche Pläne, wenn das Wetter wider Erwarten schön werden sollte?

Gruß,
Didi


----------



## LeDidi (20. Februar 2012)

...okay - hat jemand Pläne, auch wenn das Wetter so nasskalt ist wie jetzt?


----------



## supernase (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute 
leider war ich mit euch immer noch nicht unterwegs. Trotzdem wende ich mich einfach mal an euch. Ich möchte auf ein 29er umsteigen und verkaufe deswegen mein Kraftstoff.
Falls Ihr jemand kennt der Interesse hätte bitte melden. Bilder zum Bike findet Ihr auf meinem Profil.
Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## BikerRT (23. Februar 2012)

habe eben diesen Bericht gelesen. Legale MTB-Strecke, das wäre in RT doch auch super, genügend MTB-Verrückte gibts ja hier und das alt bekannte MTB-Wanderer-Problem ist auch allgegenwärtig.

*http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02/18/fruehlingserwachen-in-deutschland-heidelberg-freeride-e-v-legalisiert-freeridestrecke-borderline-in-freiburg-legalisiert-interview-rainer-schoenfeld/*


----------



## loretto6 (23. Februar 2012)

In Tübingen gab es schon Gespräche mit dem Forstamt. Und ich hab gehört, dass die ganz gut gelaufen sind.


----------



## BikerRT (23. Februar 2012)

Es ist echt toll, langsam tut sich echt was für unseren Sport. Man kann uns MTB-fahrende Spezies einfach nicht wegdiskutieren


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Februar 2012)

Hi Leutz,

ich werde mich am Donnerstag mal wieder auf die Echaztaler Trails schwingen. 
Start so gegen 15.00 - 15.30 (wenn wer schon ab mittags kann, gerne melden  )
Dauer ca. 4h
Schwierigkeit: Hammerhart  (S2, S3)

Wer ist dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Februar 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> Dauer ca. 4h
> Schwierigkeit: Hammerhart  (S2, S3)
> ...



Bin gespannt, wer sich auf die Ausschreibung meldet  von der Uhrzeit mal ganz abgesehen. Wär vielleich was für Greenhorn-biker...
Immerhin - unter Umständen hab ich es am Freitag dann nicht so schwer!

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Februar 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Immerhin - unter Umständen hab ich es am Freitag dann nicht so schwer!



Fr darf ich auf ne Hochzeit, bin also nicht auf dem Rad.

Was Do angeht wird es wohl ein nettes solo Techniktraining mit Protektoren, oder hat doch jemand Lust und Zeit?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. März 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, wer sich auf die Ausschreibung meldet  von der Uhrzeit mal ganz abgesehen. Wär vielleich was für Greenhorn-biker...
> Immerhin - unter Umständen hab ich es *am Freitag* dann nicht so schwer!
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wann willst du denn los?
Ich hätte morgen auch Zeit(und Lust!),könnte ab ~14.30/15.00 startklar sein.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. März 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn los?
> Ich hätte morgen auch Zeit(und Lust!),könnte ab ~14.30/15.00 startklar sein.
> 
> Gruß,Oli



Das ist nett. Fahre aber morgen Abend noch nach Freiburg und war die ganze Woche schon mit dem Rad im Geschäft. Da wird mir das ein bischen eng. Aber bei nächster Gelegenheit gerne wieder.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. März 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> ... war die ganze Woche schon mit dem Rad im Geschäft ...


 

Jetzt weiß ich auch woher der Druck auf dem Pedal kommt 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (3. März 2012)

Doro und ich werden morgen `ne Tour fahren. Als Fahrzeit peilen wir ca. drei Stunden an. Wir wollen frühestens um 11:30 Uhr starten. Möcht´ sich jemand uns anschließen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Or0 (3. März 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich diesen Thread kurz mal für eine Frage missbrauche.

Ich komme aus Tübingen und bin auf der Suche nach einem Einsteiger Hardtail für sagen wir mal 500 - 700. 
In der Thematik MTBs und co. bin ich noch ziemlich neu und kenne mich nicht sonderlich gut aus.
Daher die Frage ob ihr im Raum Tübingen/Reutlingen und Umgebung einen Fahrradhändler kennt den ihr empfehlen könnt? 
Sprich gute Auswahl, Beratung, etc.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

Mfg Or0


----------



## BikerRT (3. März 2012)

-HardyÂ´s Bikeshop Reutlingen
-Transvelo Reutlingen / TÃ¼bingen
-DÃ¤mpferklinik TÃ¼bingen
-Fahrrad Sauer Reutlingen Betzingen (ZEG-HÃ¤ndler)
-Trautwein TÃ¼bingen (ZEG-HÃ¤ndler)

Bei ZEG-HÃ¤ndlern bekommt man z.B. Bulls, die sind wohl als Einsteiger-Bikes recht i.O.
Hatte selber noch keins, aber wenn man hier so die Threads liest, wo Bikes bis 700â¬ gesucht werden, dann werden oft die Bulls empfohlen.

Ansonsten, sind in nÃ¤chster Zeit sicher auch ein paar RadbÃ¶rsen, wo man das eine oder  andere SchnÃ¤ppchen als Gebraucht-Bike machen kann.


----------



## Volle the Guide (3. März 2012)

Or0 schrieb:


> ... Einsteiger Hardtail für sagen wir mal 500 - 700. .....



Hi OrO,
wenn's nicht gerade neu sein muss: Ich hätte derzeit ein gebrauchtes, welches ich genau in der Preisklasse verkaufen will.
Optisch zwar etwas mädchenhaft getrimmt, aber damit würdest Du bestimmt auf jedem Trail auffallen.....
Und die Größe: Die derzeitige Pilotin ist ca. 175 cm groß und das Bike passt quasi wie angegossen.
Grüßle, Volker


----------



## joe_x7 (3. März 2012)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Ansonsten, sind in nächster Zeit sicher auch ein paar Radbörsen, wo man das eine oder  andere Schnäppchen als Gebraucht-Bike machen kann.




Ein Tag zu spät, heute war der Basar der Pfullinger Mtbler. Das wär bestimmt was dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Graule (4. März 2012)

in Rottenburg, bei Bayer Radsport ist am Samstag den 10.03.2012 Tag der offenen Tür, da wirst auch ein Hardtail in der Preisregion finden.
Öffnungszeit am 10.03.2012 von 9:00 - 16:00

www.fahrraedle.de


----------



## toddel1 (5. März 2012)

Hallole!
Ich war am Freitag (2.3.) in TÜ praktisch allein am Treff! Zwei Stunden die bekannten Trails (Sophie/Olga/Bebenh/Waldh).
Wäre schön Euch mal wieder zu treffen.
Damit Aitschie mit kann, können wir mal wieder Richtung Gomaringen/Roßberg biken.

@marc
Wann fahrt Ihr sonst noch regelmäßig (Mittwochs?), Mittwoch ist bei mir schon voll!

Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2012)

Fährst du von Reutlingen nach Tübingen zum Mountainbiken???
Wenn du mal die Alb abreiten willst, könnten wir zusammen auf die Trails.
(Auch Richtung Rossberg) 
Ich werde dieses Frühjahr Di und Do o. Fr fahren.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (5. März 2012)

oh je...da treffen sich dann die 2 richtigen...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2012)

Komm doch auch, dann passt's 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (5. März 2012)

Ich les bei dir und Stefan immer mit. Und sollte es zeitlich passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (5. März 2012)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Hallole!
> Ich war am Freitag (2.3.) in TÜ praktisch allein am Treff! Zwei Stunden die bekannten Trails (Sophie/Olga/Bebenh/Waldh).
> Wäre schön Euch mal wieder zu treffen.
> Damit Aitschie mit kann, können wir mal wieder Richtung Gomaringen/Roßberg biken.
> ...



Wenn loretto6 den Freitagstreff nicht explizit vorher ankündigt, dann kann es passieren, daß man alleine am Treffpunkt steht - traurig, aber wahr. Einen anderen wöchentlichen Termin gibt es momentan leider nicht (von dem der Dämpferklinik dienstags in Tübingen mal abgesehen). Sonntags schaffen Doro und ich es leider auch immer seltener, die Leute auf´s Rad zu bringen, siehe gestern. Vielleicht sind Doro und ich den meisten Leuten einfach zu langsam. Aber wir hatten trotzdem Spaß am Wolfsfelsen und von den Idioten, die dort extreme Bremsspuren hinterlassen haben, lass´ ich mir nicht die gute Laune verderben.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. März 2012)

Habe mir am Sonntag auf dem Kaiserstuhl harte Rennrad-Duelle mit Profi-Fahrern geliefert , bin jetzt wieder voll motiviert für die heimischen trails.
Konnte die 100 km relativ locker mithalten . Lag wahrscheinlich auch daran, dass mein Renner nur die Hälfte von meinem Torque wiegt


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2012)

Wie sieht's mit Freitag aus?

Doppeltes Gewicht,
heimische Trails,
aber dafür auch nur 50km. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. März 2012)

Bin dabei. Kann mich um 14:45 aufs Rad schwingen (ab Pliezhausen). Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Wär doch auch mal wieder eine Start-Zeit für Bube, um sich warm zu fahren für seine FNR um 22:00 Uhr


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. März 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wenn loretto6 den Freitagstreff nicht explizit vorher ankündigt, dann kann es passieren, daß man alleine am Treffpunkt steht - traurig, aber wahr. Einen anderen wöchentlichen Termin gibt es momentan leider nicht (von dem der Dämpferklinik dienstags in Tübingen mal abgesehen).* Sonntags schaffen Doro und ich es leider auch immer seltener, die Leute auf´s Rad zu bringen, siehe gestern.* *Vielleicht sind Doro und ich den meisten Leuten einfach zu langsam.* Aber wir hatten trotzdem Spaß am Wolfsfelsen und von den Idioten, die dort extreme Bremsspuren hinterlassen haben, lass´ ich mir nicht die gute Laune verderben.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark



Genau,
das wird es sein.An der kurzfristigen Ankündigung kann es auf keinen Fall liegen

Ich hätte es definitiv einrichten können,wenn ich es (wenigstens einen halben Tag)früher gewusst hätte.

Gruß,
Oli


----------



## Klabauterman (6. März 2012)

Hat heut Nachmittag iwer lust zu fahren? abfahrtsorientiert


----------



## BikerRT (6. März 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wenn loretto6 den Freitagstreff nicht explizit vorher ankündigt, dann kann es passieren, daß man alleine am Treffpunkt steht - traurig, aber wahr. Einen anderen wöchentlichen Termin gibt es momentan leider nicht (von dem der Dämpferklinik dienstags in Tübingen mal abgesehen). Sonntags schaffen Doro und ich es leider auch immer seltener, die Leute auf´s Rad zu bringen, siehe gestern. Vielleicht sind Doro und ich den meisten Leuten einfach zu langsam. Aber wir hatten trotzdem Spaß am Wolfsfelsen und von den Idioten, die dort extreme Bremsspuren hinterlassen haben, lass´ ich mir nicht die gute Laune verderben.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Mark


Also ich bin voll motiviert. Kai und ich haben mein Bike am Samstag wieder komplett flott gemacht, ich habe auf jeden Fall vor, diese Saison auch wieder mehr Touren zu fahren. Und ich will diese Saison auch viel Fahrtechnik trainieren. Pliezhausen ist dafür ein Paradies. Musst mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. März 2012)

Na da schaue ich doch auch mal gerne in deinem Paradies vorbei.

Bin ja quasi Nachbar. 

Fahrtechnik kann man gar nicht genug trainieren.

Fährst du heute abend?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## BikerRT (6. März 2012)

Ich muss heute daheim rumhandwerkeln. Vielleicht werde ich diese Woche noch aufs Bike sitzen. 
Der Schulhof in Pliezhausen ist super. Da hats viele Treppen und Bänke. Der Marktplatz ist auch super, da hats auch viele Treppen und Mauern, wo man drauf rumturnen kann.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. März 2012)

Klingt jetzt nach vielen Zuschauern und Applaus beim Maulen 

Ich mag die abgeschiedenen Sachen in Wald und Feld etwas mehr.
Allerdings liegt man dort auch etwas länger bis einen einer aufhebt. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (6. März 2012)

Ich lese einen wetterabhängigen Thread...

Na ja, also die letzten Freitage, an denen ich mitgefahren bin, waren auch nicht so üppig besucht - wie dienstags auch. Loretto und ich waren öfters nur zu zweit - da kann ich es verstehen, wenn man bei -10°C nur zum Treffpunkt fährt, wenn man weiß, dass jemand kommt.
Bevor hier die große Panik ausbricht, da wegen mangelnden Fahrern keine Touren mehr zustande kommen, würde ich mich für den nächsten Freitag unverbindlich anmelden. Soweit ich informiert bin, ist Loretto noch nächsten Freitag nicht im Lande, aber wenn sich ein paar Leute zum Touren finden... Toddel?

Schreibe in zwei Wochen Schriftliches, bis dahin ist auch eher weniger mit mir zu rechnen aber danach werde ich mit großer Sicherheit, freitags, samstags, sonntags und so wie so jeden Tag auf dem Rad sein


----------



## BikerRT (6. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Klingt jetzt nach vielen Zuschauern und Applaus beim Maulen
> 
> Ich mag die abgeschiedenen Sachen in Wald und Feld etwas mehr.
> Allerdings liegt man dort auch etwas länger bis einen einer aufhebt.
> ...


Wenn man am späten Nachmittag/frühen Abend dort fährt, dann hat man wenige (Marktplatz) und nahezu keine (Schulhof) Zuschauer


----------



## Gurgel (6. März 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ich lese einen wetterabhängigen Thread...



Jo, momentan isses halt immer nass oder dunkel, mag ich beides nicht. Wird diesen Freitag vermutlich auch nicht anders sein.


----------



## Aitschie (6. März 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Sonntags schaffen Doro und ich es leider auch immer seltener, die Leute auf´s Rad zu bringen, siehe gestern. Vielleicht sind Doro und ich den meisten Leuten einfach zu langsam.



Ich würde - wenn ich mal am WE in der Gegend wäre - jederzeit mit euch fahren. In den Dolomiten hatten wir doch zusammen viel Spaß!



toddel1 schrieb:


> Damit Aitschie mit kann, können wir mal wieder Richtung Gomaringen/Roßberg biken.
> 
> Greez!
> Toddel
> the toddel



 , der angesprochene kann aber nur unter der Woche ab ca. 19Uhr 

Morgen geh ich mal nach Hechingen mit den dortigen fahren... das erste mal seit 6 Wochen - das wird so schlimm, ich hab bereits jetzt Krämpfe!


----------



## aka (8. März 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand? Ich hätte eventuell lust auf eine trailige Runde im Neckartal so Richtung Rottenburg, eventuell sogar mit Einkehr im Wolfenhausener Moschtbesen...


----------



## LeDidi (8. März 2012)

Ja, würde morgen um* 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke* mit Lampe losfahren,* wenn jemand mitfährt* - aber ich glaub, aka, du denkst eher an mittags, oder? Wolfenhausen ist für mich als RTler etwas weit weg vom Schuss...

Was hat der Rest vor?


----------



## mtbjahn (8. März 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ja, würde morgen um* 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke* mit Lampe losfahren,* wenn jemand mitfährt* - aber ich glaub, aka, du denkst eher an mittags, oder? Wolfenhausen ist für mich als RTler etwas weit weg vom Schuss...
> 
> Was hat der Rest vor?



Mal schauen, ob ich´s einrichten kann. Aber wenn´s nur wir zwei wären, dann könnten wir ja auch etwas später und näher bei RT fahren, oder?


----------



## LeDidi (8. März 2012)

Wäre cool! Ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage her, dass wir gemeinsam unterwegs waren.

Ja, dann spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen. Zweiter Versuch Einsiedler?


----------



## Bube (9. März 2012)

Hey Aka,
über den Winter dein Tandem gepimpt? 



SirLancelot schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (9. März 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Wäre cool! Ist ja auch schon ein paar Tage her, dass wir gemeinsam unterwegs waren.
> 
> Ja, dann spricht überhaupt nichts dagegen. Zweiter Versuch Einsiedler?



Okay, 18:55 Uhr bei mir (für Dich) bzw. 19 Uhr vor der Metzgerei Trost in Degerschlacht (für alle)?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## ricko (9. März 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand? Ich hätte eventuell lust auf eine trailige Runde im Neckartal so Richtung Rottenburg, eventuell sogar mit Einkehr im Wolfenhausener Moschtbesen...



Hi Andi,

Wir(der Accountinhaber & Sekretärin) wären dabei, wenn du nicht schon mittags fährst.
Start 18.15 an der Neckarbrücke find ich als feste Startzeit eigentlich gut, weil manchmal halt auch Leut unangemeldet kommen und dann ergibt sich nämlich genau das, was ihr kritisiert, dass man allein oder zu zweit da steht.

Bitte nochmal kurz Bescheid geben, ob nun heute abend jemand zur Brücke kommt.

LG


----------



## aka (9. März 2012)

supi, ich komme dann um 1815 nach tuebingen

@Mark und Didi: sorry, alles hinter TÜ ist bei meiner Fittness quasi unerreichbar, muss ja auch wieder heim. Und aufs Auto versuche ich beim Radln zu verzichten.

@Micha: hihi, noch cooler wärs wenn der Hintermann lenken würde, oder? Am Tandem gibts nichts mehr zu pimpen ausser vielleicht der Gabel.


----------



## LeDidi (9. März 2012)

Jupp, werde nach aller Voraussicht in Tübingen da sein.


----------



## Yetibike (9. März 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Hey Aka,
> über den Winter dein Tandem gepimpt?


 

ich glaub mir wär hinten nach 10km übel:kotz:

aber Hut ab das muß man sich erst mal einfallen lassen


----------



## mtbjahn (10. März 2012)

Hat heute Nachmittag jemand Lust und Zeit für `ne Runde Fahrtechniktraining oder `ne kleine Tour (ein bis zwei Stunden)?
Wie sieht´s morgen Nachmittag mit `ner Tour aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (10. März 2012)

Jeweils ja. Wir treffen uns heute um 13oo auf dem Sattel zwischen Spitzberg und Kapellenberg. Morgen ist noch alles offen. Aber ich bleib in/um Tübingen.


----------



## Gurgel (10. März 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s morgen Nachmittag mit `ner Tour aus?



Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## mtbjahn (10. März 2012)

Fahrrad fahren! (Mensch, bin ich heut´ wieder witzig...)
Ich weiß nur, daß ich erst ab 14 Uhr Zeit hab´. Ich würd´ auch zu Euch nach Tübingen kommen, wenn Dir/Euch das lieber ist. Es muß keine Riesen-Tour werden, zwei bis drei Stunden Fahrzeit reichen mir völlig aus, zumal ich gerade erst von `ner ca. zweistündigen Tour zurückkomm´.


----------



## Gurgel (10. März 2012)

Ok, dann lass doch etwas um Tübingen fahren, dann kann Rene auch mit. Irgendwie bißchen Schlossberg und die Ecke. 14 Uhr wäre ok für mich.


----------



## mtbjahn (10. März 2012)

Von mir aus gern. 14:15 Uhr Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke (die eigentlich anders heißt)?
Allerdings könnt´ ich mir vorstellen, daß das dem Herrn beetle zu spät ist, da er gerne lange Touren fährt.


----------



## Gurgel (10. März 2012)

hab jetzt von ihm noch keine reaktion. ich komme dann auch um 1415 zur neckarbrücke.


----------



## mtbjahn (10. März 2012)

Okay, dann nochmal für die Allgemeinheit:
*morgen | 14:15 Uhr | Tourist-Info | Neckarbrücke | Tübingen*
Kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## beetle (10. März 2012)

Ich komm  Da ich ja gerne länger unterwegs bin, fahr ich vorher schon ein paar meter oder so. Mal sehen wie spassig ich den Weg dahin gestalte


----------



## beetle (11. März 2012)

Wetter: brrrrr


----------



## BikerRT (11. März 2012)

vielleicht hörts ja wieder auf zu regnen. Evtl. bin ich auch dabei. Bin mit nem Kumpel in Metzingen verabredet, weiß aber nicht ob dem das zu nass ist.

Mein Bike ist jedenfalls wieder fit, im Gegensatz zu mir (1/2 Jahr nicht mehr auf dem Bike gesessen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (11. März 2012)

Etwas Regen war ja angekündigt für den Morgen. Wird aber schon ein wenig trocknen bis 14 Uhr, von daher halb so wild.


----------



## BikerRT (11. März 2012)

Wetter.de sagt in RT durchgehend regen. Für TÜ sagt Wetter.de regenfrei und trocken.

Worauf soll man sich da verlassen???


----------



## beetle (11. März 2012)

Hier regnet es auf jeden Fall. Aber warten wir es ab.


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2012)

Regenradar 

edith sagt, daß ab 1200 in RT trocken ist:


----------



## beetle (11. März 2012)

Hier wird es gerade auch trockener. =)


----------



## Gurgel (11. März 2012)

ich hatte mich hierauf bezogen: http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=108290&wahl=vorhersage

das wird schon. ist ja relativ warm, da trocknets noch ein bißchen bis nachher.


----------



## beetle (11. März 2012)

Sollte halten vom Wetter her. Also ich bin dann kurz nach 2 an der Touri-Info


----------



## BikerRT (11. März 2012)

Also ich komm auch 14:15 zur Touri-Info. Müsst halt bissel Gas wegtun, ich bin überhaupt nicht fit. Muss dringend wieder an meiner Kondition arbeiten.


----------



## Gurgel (11. März 2012)

waren doch überraschend gute bedingungen! ein perfekter sonntag nachmittag, vielen dank an alle mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (11. März 2012)

jo, war super, an meiner Kondition arbeite ich noch  ...


----------



## beetle (12. März 2012)

650hm oder so waren es bei 26km. Zumindest meine Strecke.


Nett wars


----------



## mtbjahn (12. März 2012)

Mir hat´s gestern auch richtig Spaß gemacht! Für meinen Geschmack sind die Trails in der Nähe von Tübingen fast besser als die in der Nähe von Reutlingen. Leider wird die Qualität meiner Fotos der Qualität der Tour nicht ganz gerecht.


----------



## LeDidi (13. März 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Mir hat´s gestern auch richtig Spaß gemacht! Für meinen Geschmack sind die Trails in der Nähe von Tübingen fast besser als die in der Nähe von Reutlingen. Leider wird die Qualität meiner Fotos der Qualität der Tour nicht ganz gerecht.



Meine Worte. Wird mal Zeit, dass wir öfters gemeinsam zu den Gogen rüberschauen


----------



## Upgrayedd (13. März 2012)

@mtbjahn

Kannst du mir sagen wo das Foto "DSCF7256" entstanden ist. Der Trail sieht interessant aus! Kenn die location irgendwie nicht 

Thx im Vorraus


----------



## loretto6 (13. März 2012)

Das ist gegenüber der Wurmlinger Kapelle, Richtung TÜ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Upgrayedd (13. März 2012)

Meinst du den Spitzberg ? (über den Weinbergen)


----------



## loretto6 (13. März 2012)

Das Foto ist vom letzten Abhang des Spitz- oder Hirschauer Berges Richtung Wurmlinger Kapelle. Eigentlich ist es der Fußweg/Jacobsweg zur Kapelle.


----------



## Gurgel (13. März 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Meine Worte. Wird mal Zeit, dass wir öfters gemeinsam zu den Gogen rüberschauen



Nur zu! Wäre super, wenn wir v.a. am Wochenende öfters solche Runden hinbekommen.

edit: ach und danke für die bilder, sind doch gut geworden!


----------



## beetle (15. März 2012)

Jemand nachher unterwegs in Tübingen?


----------



## beetle (15. März 2012)

Heute am Trail, wenn man von Hohenentringen den Fahrweg durch den Friedwald nimmt, gewesen. Also die HW5 Abkürzung. Also jener Trail: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=48.5580843687057&lon=8.98872345685959&zoom=18

Da hat der Waldmann extrem gewütet und alle paar Meter Bäume in den Weg gelegt. Das ist ja jetzt nichts illegales, sondern ein alter Wanderweg, der auch von Wanderern frequentiert wird. 

Sehr schade.


----------



## Upgrayedd (15. März 2012)

Schon seit c.a einem monat so.... leider


----------



## beetle (15. März 2012)

Erst jetzt gesehen.


----------



## Nerverider (15. März 2012)

Dafür siehts auf dem HW5 aber insgesamt ganz gut aus. Die Holzknechte haben da die letzten Jahre auch schon schlimmer gehaust.


----------



## beetle (16. März 2012)

Ja das stimmt. Allerdings ist der Weg sicher deswegen von oben bis unten mit Stämmen zugelegt, damit die toten nicht stört. Das hat System so wie das aussieht. Die haben da auch den ganzen Wald rausgeputzt. Schon grotesk so manch ein Totenkult.


----------



## LeDidi (16. März 2012)

Hot town - summer in the city / back of my neck getting dirty and gritty 

*18:15, Neckarbrücke*. Kommt bitte, sonst steh ich alleine da - ich schau hier nicht mehr rein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (16. März 2012)

Bei dieser Drohungen kann ich ja gar nicht anders. 
Ich komm und pass auf, das Du dir nix tust, schließlich geht´s am Montag um die Wurst!


----------



## beetle (16. März 2012)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## mtbjahn (16. März 2012)

Heute müßt´s bei mir klappen.


----------



## Bube (16. März 2012)

Kommen auch zur Brücke.


----------



## DocB (16. März 2012)

Wart ihr mal bei der Burg Mühneck? Da siehts schon arg "zerwühlt" aus.


----------



## Nerverider (16. März 2012)

War gestern da. Nur die ersten Meter vom Forstweg ab zur Burg sind durch die Knechte des Waldes zerwühlt worden. Danach ist es gut.


----------



## DocB (16. März 2012)

Nerverider schrieb:


> War gestern da. Nur die ersten Meter vom Forstweg ab zur Burg sind durch die Knechte des Waldes zerwühlt worden. Danach ist es gut.


Ich weiss  ...
Da dies ein vielbegangenes Stück und Teil des doch recht bekannten HW5 ist, besteht Hoffnung, dass die Knechte das auch wieder richten müssen


----------



## mtbjahn (17. März 2012)

Doro und ich wollen heute gegen 14 Uhr zu `ner Tour mit zweieinhalb bis drei Stunden Fahrzeit starten (also maximal bis um 18 Uhr). Möcht´ uns jemand begleiten?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Gurgel (17. März 2012)

Herr Beetle und ich haben das gleich vor. Mir wirds zeitlich aber vermutlich nicht nach außerhalb Tübingens reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (17. März 2012)

Die Verlockung wäre groß... 

Wäre da nicht das Gewissen...


----------



## mtbjahn (17. März 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Herr Beetle und ich haben das gleich vor. Mir wirds zeitlich aber vermutlich nicht nach außerhalb Tübingens reichen.



In Tübingen bin ich ja erst letzten Sonntag und gestern gefahren, daher fahren Doro und ich heute auf die/der Alb.



LeDidi schrieb:


> Die Verlockung wäre groß...
> 
> Wäre da nicht das Gewissen...



Verständlich. Ich wünsch´ Dir für nächste Woche viel Erfolg!


----------



## BikerRT (17. März 2012)

Servus,
bei mir wirds vermutlich nicht klappen, habe turbulente Tage hinter mir mit Terrasse umbauen und ner Freundin die Wohnung renovieren und Umzug. Morgen gilt der Tag meiner Regierung und mir. 

Nächstes Wochenende ist Opening im Bikepark Albstadt. Ich werde vermutlich dort sein. Hat noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## beetle (17. März 2012)

Ich brauch jetzt erst mal 2 Tage Regeneration. Dann überleg ich es mir. Wenn dann Sonntag, oder wann wolltst du hin?


----------



## mtbjahn (18. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich brauch jetzt erst mal 2 Tage Regeneration. Dann überleg ich es mir. Wenn dann Sonntag, oder wann wolltst du hin?



So geht´s mir auch, bin Donnerstag, Freitag und gestern gefahren. Daher guck´ ich mir jetzt lieber den DH - World Cup an (bin für Minnaar).

@BikerRT: wegen Albstadt: Ich denk´ auch, daß da nächstes Wochenende sehr viel los sein wird, wahrscheinlich geh´ ich daher eher im April. Ehrlich gesagt, würd´ ich da auch lieber mit meinem vollgefederten Rad aufschlagen (im doppelten Wortsinn) und das ist momentan `ne Baustelle.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## britta-ox (18. März 2012)

@LeDidi: Viel Erfolg morgen und die kommenden Tage!

Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass die richtigen Fragen kommen

Viel Glück!

LG Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (18. März 2012)

@ Britta, Mark und alle stillen Mitleidenen: Dankeschön! Bin zuversichtlich 


Für Freitag meld ich mich schon mal ab


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre am Mittwoch ne Trailrunde
bei Reutlingen.
Start 16.00Uhr, Dauer 3-4h, Stellenweise S2-S3
Kommt wer mit?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (19. März 2012)

Hätte schon Lust. Ist halt reichlich früh. Ne Stunde später ginge nicht?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. März 2012)

17.00 geht auch, dann aber Licht nicht vergessen.
Treffpunkt alter Bahnhof Pfullingen?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (19. März 2012)

Kenne mich da nicht aus. Kannst du mir Koordinaten nennen, dann ist das unmissverständlich. Andernfalls findet google maps ein Restaurant mit dem Namen "Alter Bahnhof". 

http://g.co/maps/v3679


Grüße
Rene


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. März 2012)

Ja, das ist es.

Zur Sicherheit die Koordinaten:
N 48°28'02.31"
O 9°13'44.00"

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (21. März 2012)

Ist nachher eigentlich sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## beetle (21. März 2012)

875hm, 29km. Klasse S3 Trails. So muss das sein. Vielen Dank fürs Zeigen!

Aber vom "Blindschleichendownhill" bin ich enttäuscht!  Habe das neulich als so krass und überhaupt und so beschrieben bekommen... ich hab mich daher schon fast nicht getraut es überhaupt versuchen zu wollen. Und das dann nachts schonmal garnicht. Dann bin ich es gefahren und habe immer gedacht das das schwere Zeug noch kommt. Kann ja dann absteigen. Dann war ich aber schon unten. Trotzdem schöne Abfahrt. Das Geröll macht es ein wenig tricky. Kommt ein wenig Alpenfeeling auf. Da rollen auch mal gerne Steine im hochalpinen Bereich unter den Reifen weg.

Die Runde merk ich mir auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. März 2012)

Ich zeige doch immer gern was das Tal hier zu bieten hat.
War ne gute Runde mit nettem anspruchsvollem Nightride zum Schluss.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## alböhi (22. März 2012)

nur noch drei tage - dann hat mich die alb wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (22. März 2012)

Ich glaub ich bin am Sonntag in der Alb unterwegs. Habe ich jetzt mal so beschlossen. Würde gerne mal was längeres fahren. Halt gemütlich und >1000hm. Bergab gerne wieder bis S3 und ich muss mehr Spitzkehren fahren. Unbedingt. Kann auch vorrausfahren. 

An der Klapperschlange muss ich aber auch nochmal vorbei - und zwar bei Licht. 

Someone?


----------



## Gurgel (22. März 2012)

Kaum noch Profil und zu faul zum Wechseln, aber dabei.


----------



## X-Fire (23. März 2012)

hab jetzt ein paar seiten gelesen, aber nicht das gefunden was ich suche, deswegen frag ich einfach mal so. 

gibts hier irgendwelche trails in der nähe von reutlingen hohbuch? gerne technisch und anspruchsvoll. ich war zwar schon paarmal hier unterwegs, aber was besonderes hab ich auch nicht gefunden. wollte am wochenende mal ne runde fahren gehen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. März 2012)

Ja, da gibt's einiges. 
Ich hoffe nur, dass es niemand hier rein schreibt.
Einfach mal bei den Treffs der Reutlinger mitfahren.
Ich persönlich fahre so Zeug auch gerne und bin 
meist Di o. Mi und Fr unterwegs.
(Siehe auch die Posts weiter oben)
Also einfach mal melden und mitfahren.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## X-Fire (23. März 2012)

auch gerne per pm 
bekomme wohl morgen besuch und wir wollten hier ne runde drehen. sobald ich mal wieder bisschen mehr zeit hab, werd ich auch mal zu so nem treff schauen. wo wird sowas angekündigt?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. März 2012)

Hier.


----------



## loretto6 (23. März 2012)

Kaiserwetter, trockene Trails - wer ist heute Abend 18:15 an der Tourist-Info/Neckarbrücke in Tübingen dabei?


----------



## beetle (23. März 2012)

Pack ich leider nicht. Scheiss Arbeit.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich bin am Sonntag in der Alb unterwegs. Habe ich jetzt mal so beschlossen. Würde gerne mal was längeres fahren. Halt gemütlich und >1000hm. Bergab gerne wieder bis S3 und ich muss mehr Spitzkehren fahren. Unbedingt. Kann auch vorrausfahren.
> 
> An der Klapperschlange muss ich aber auch nochmal vorbei - und zwar bei Licht.
> 
> Someone?



Wann und wo würdest du denn starten?

Eine längere und dafür gemütliche Tour würde mir sehr gut taugen
Und  sich auch ideal als *Winterpokal-Abschlusstour* anbieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (23. März 2012)

Start in Pfullingen, würde ich sagen. Da gibt es Parkplätze für mich und es geht gleich den Berg hoch.  Habe da schon ein paar Ideen. Ich Bastel mal was zusammen.

Wir werden aber unterwegs an geeigneten Stellen techniktraining einlegen. HR versetzen in Spitzkehren ist mir da ganz arg wichtig.

Da ja Sommerzeitumstellung ist, würde ich sagen um 11:00?


----------



## LeDidi (23. März 2012)

Jo, jo, jo, da kann's gut sein, dass ich mal rein schau...


----------



## mtbjahn (23. März 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Kaiserwetter, trockene Trails - wer ist heute Abend 18:15 an der Tourist-Info/Neckarbrücke in Tübingen dabei?



Schön war´s, danke für´s "Abholen"!


----------



## Gurgel (23. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Wir werden aber unterwegs an geeigneten Stellen techniktraining einlegen. HR versetzen in Spitzkehren ist mir da ganz arg wichtig.



Da bist du beim Oli an der genau richtigen Adresse. Der kann dir sogar zeigen, wie man in besonders engen Kehren notfalls auch mal einen Baum in das Manöver miteinbezieht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (23. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Start in Pfullingen, würde ich sagen. Da gibt es Parkplätze für mich und es geht gleich den Berg hoch.  Habe da schon ein paar Ideen. Ich Bastel mal was zusammen.
> 
> Wir werden aber unterwegs an geeigneten Stellen techniktraining einlegen. HR versetzen in Spitzkehren ist mir da ganz arg wichtig.
> 
> Da ja Sommerzeitumstellung ist, würde ich sagen um 11:00?



11 Uhr passt.
wie wäre es am Friedhof bzw.gegenüber an der Bäckerei(Schulstraße)?
Das erfüllt deine Kriterien und da finde ich hin.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie lang ich konditionell durchhalte,da ich morgen auch schon unterwegs bin.

@Volker:
Ich hatte keinen Fuß am Boden!


----------



## beetle (23. März 2012)

Fahr einfach mit solange du Lust verspürst. 

Achso... Touriprogramm habe ich auch eingeplant. Ich war noch nie bei der Burg Lichtenstein. 

Mal nen Track geklickert und mittels DEM die hm bestimmt. 1760,6hm bei 37,178km sinds geworden. Sind ja nicht zum Spaß da. Pfullingen ist übrigens immer mehr oder weniger in Distanz. Weiter als 7,8km im Radius bewegen wir und vom "Friedhof" nicht weg. 

Und wenn es dann immer noch nicht langt, kann man ja wieder von vorn beginen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (24. März 2012)

alböhi schrieb:


> nur noch drei tage - dann hat mich die alb wieder



Willkommen zurück, Andreas!

Kann gut sein, daß Doro und ich morgen auch mitfahren. Allerdings sind uns 1760 Höhenmeter vermutlich etwas zu viel bzw. zu lang. Mal schauen...
Kommt dieser Trail eigentlich auch in der Streckenplanung für morgen vor?


----------



## Gurgel (24. März 2012)

Die Höhenmeterangabe rechnet die Bergabhöhenmeter vermutlich mit ein, oder? Sonst ist mir das ehrlich gesagt auch zuviel.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Fahr einfach mit solange du Lust verspürst.
> 
> Achso... Touriprogramm habe ich auch eingeplant. Ich war noch nie bei der Burg Lichtenstein.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich  morgen die Hälfte schaffe bin ich glücklich.Meine überschaubare Fahrleistung im letzten halben Jahr sowie ein  in der Gruppe unterschiedliches Verständnis von "gemütlich" ließen mich heute ziemlich leiden

Aber ich werde mein bestes geben...


----------



## Gurgel (24. März 2012)

Sind wohl tatsächlich nur Uphill Höhenmeter. Aber ich wurde überredet und wir können morgen gemeinsam leiden.


----------



## beetle (24. März 2012)

Einfach mal locker machen. Die hm sind ja kein Pflichtprogramm. Außerdem ist man ja nicht auf der Flucht. Die hm sind ja nie das Problem, eher die Zeit in der man die packen will. Leider sind die Trailheads immer oben und wenn man unten ist muss man wieder hoch. Um die Trails runter zu fahren ist auch wirklich der einzige Grund für mich den Berg hoch zu kurbeln. Alles nicht perfekt, ist mir klar.


----------



## beetle (24. März 2012)

Achso... Treffpunkt Schulstraße ecke Bollstraße. N48 27.978 E9 13.739 um kurz nach 11 gehts los.


Die Bäckerrei kenne ich leider nicht. Aber das sollte mindestens genauso einfach sein.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (24. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Einfach mal locker machen. Die hm sind ja kein Pflichtprogramm. Außerdem ist man ja nicht auf der Flucht.* Die hm sind ja nie das Problem, eher die Zeit in der man die packen will.* Leider sind die Trailheads immer oben und wenn man unten ist muss man wieder hoch. Um die Trails runter zu fahren ist auch wirklich der einzige Grund für mich den Berg hoch zu kurbeln. Alles nicht perfekt, ist mir klar.



Stimmt,verteilt auf eine Woche schaff ich das locker

Bis morgen!


----------



## mtbjahn (24. März 2012)

Doro hat morgen erst ab 12:30 Uhr Zeit. Könnte sie bzw. könnten wir um diese Zeit "zusteigen"?


----------



## beetle (24. März 2012)

Sehr gerne. Hast du ein GPS? Weil das würde das Verabreden leichter machen. Ich würde aber tippen, dass man sich in Holzelfingen treffen könnte. Ist halt nie so klar, wann man wo ist. Ich schicke dir mal meine Handynummer per PM.


----------



## mtbjahn (24. März 2012)

Nein, ein GPS hab´ ich nicht, aber ich ruf´ Dich dann mal gegen 12:15 Uhr an. Wir werden mit dem Auto hinfahren und bringen LeDidi mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (25. März 2012)

Das war echt `ne spitzenmäßige Tour heute - ein gefühlter Trailanteil von 80% und von flowig bis sehr technisch war wirklich alles dabei! Vielen Dank für´s Guiden, beetle!
Wie haben Euch der Blindschleichen-Trail und die Serpentinen danach bei Tageslicht gefallen?


----------



## supernase (25. März 2012)

Fand's auch mal ganz nett ein paar von euch kennen zu lernen. Wir sind dann an die Reisenbachquelle runter und bis vor an die B312. Mein Kumpel ist dann Richtung Heimat und ich bin dann nochmals die Schlösslessteige hoch. Dann rüber zum Kalkohfen, Nebelhöhle, Wanne, vom dort kurz rüber zum Stöffelberg runter zum Gönninger See und dann auch nach Hause. Waren dann doch noch 1300hm insgesamt.


----------



## beetle (25. März 2012)

Die Klapperschlange war wie ich das in Erinnerung auch bei Nacht hatte. Für mich ohne Probleme fahrbar. Macht aber sehr viel Spaß. 

Bei den Spitzkehren ging dann nicht mehr viel. Alle Körner verschossen. 


1760hm und 1581hm mit Glättung sind es geworden bei 42km.  Jetzt bin ich doch sehr platt aber glücklich.


----------



## Gurgel (25. März 2012)

Den Klapperschleichentrail hatte ich schon auch deutlich schwieriger in Erinnerung. Ich kannte den nur feucht und rutschig, heute war er aber komplett trocken. Über die Kehren hüllen wir besser den Mantel des Schweigens, da ging echt nicht mehr allzu viel, die Beine wie Pudding...

Trotzdem natürlich eine rundum gelungene Tour, gerne wieder!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. März 2012)

Im Vergleich zu manchen (fahrtechnischen) Herrausforderungen heute verlor der Klapperstorchtrail sicher viel von seinem "Schrecken".

Auch von mir noch ein Dankeschön an René,war eine super schöne Tour heute


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. März 2012)

.


----------



## LeDidi (25. März 2012)

Ich schließe mich meinen Vorredner an


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. März 2012)

Hallo,

bin am Mittwoch wieder trailig unterwegs.
Starten werde ich ca. 16 Uhr in Eningen bzw. Pfullingen.

Es geht Richtung Rossberg, Dauer ca. 4h.
Trails werden bis auf wenige schiebbare Ausnahmen nicht härter als
S2.

Jemand dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (26. März 2012)

obwohl du mich letztens in Grund und Boden gefahren hast, melde ich mal Interesse an 
Genaueres wie immer morgen abend / Mi im Laufe des Tages, wenn alles glatt läuft, könnt es mir reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (26. März 2012)

Ich werde mal schauen, ob ich das am Mittwoch hinbekomme. Ich kann es noch nicht versprechen, da hier gerade auf der Arbeit der Wahnsinn regiert.


----------



## Axel711 (26. März 2012)

Weiss jemand wo ich in Tü/Rt jemand finde der sowas ausbügeln kann?











Wird keine Dauerlösung sein und es muß auch keine "Stabilitäts-Diskussion" vom Zaun gebrochen werden.

Der Rahmen ist sehr wahrscheinlich hinüber, wird wohl nur noch ein paar Wochen bis zum Ersatz halten müssen.


----------



## LeDidi (26. März 2012)

Puh... Blöd, sowas! Aber bei Alu glaube ich nicht, dass man da noch was machen kann. Oder?

Dann das Moto vielleicht doch nicht verkaufen


----------



## Axel711 (26. März 2012)

Kein Jahr alt, das verursacht mir körperliche Schmerzen! - und das nicht vom Sturz!!

Das Moto kommt trotzdem weg, und das wo ich mir so einen Kopf gemacht hatte um den Carbon Rahmen...nu is der Alu futsch...

Wie gesagt sollte nur halten bis der neue da ist.


----------



## 4mate (26. März 2012)

Glück im Unglück:
 Soweit das auf den Fotos zu beurteilen ist, ist der verstärkte Bereich des Gussets  am Rahmen betroffen, 
aber weder sind Risse aufgetreten noch eine tiefe Delle, sondern nur eine Art scharfer Schnitt.
Zu einem Radhändler dem man vertrauen kann, der keine grüne Augen (100 Euro Scheine)
 kriegt, wenn er den Rahmen sieht, gehen, und beurteilen lassen.
Wenn okay, drüber spachteln und lackieren.


----------



## Axel711 (26. März 2012)

Ist leider genau hinter der Verstärkung. Kommt auf den Bildern wohl nicht so raus.

Hersteller sagt ist schon optisch auszubügeln aber mehr als wahrscheinlich das sich Risse bilden werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (26. März 2012)

Mehr Fotos machen und per Mail unverbindlich anfragen bei

*Fahrradrahmen Reparatur - Reparieren, schweißen, löten ...*

Er repariert ALLES


----------



## Axel711 (26. März 2012)

Coolio, danke - da werd ich mal vorstellig!


----------



## loretto6 (27. März 2012)

Bei der Gustav-Werner-Stiftung gibt es eine Radwerkstatt, die machen Sonderanfertigungen. Vielleicht können die das auch reparieren.


----------



## mtbjahn (27. März 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Bei der Gustav-Werner-Stiftung gibt es eine Radwerkstatt, die machen Sonderanfertigungen. Vielleicht können die das auch reparieren.



Soviel ich weiß, wird dort nur Stahl und kein Alu geschweißt/gelötet. Von Reparaturen an Alu-Rahmen läßt sowieso fast jeder die Finger.


----------



## Yetibike (27. März 2012)

GÃ¶tz *Pulverbeschichtung* 
Maria-Merian-StraÃe 5, 70736 Fellbach 
0711/510995 ext. 60 () â Â· goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de 
1 Erfahrungsbericht 

"Top Pulverbeschichter

Servus

ist zwar nicht in RT oder TÃ¼ aber die schweiÃen Alurahmen, kannst dann auch gleich ne tolle Lackierung aussuchen. Die pulvern einige renomierte Hersteller soweit ich weiÃ Hot....usw.

GruÃ oli
​


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. März 2012)

...und bei Hotchilli gab's seinerzeit immer reichlich zu schweissen 

Die sind also sicher sehr geübt 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> obwohl du mich letztens in Grund und Boden gefahren hast, melde ich mal Interesse an
> Genaueres wie immer morgen abend / Mi im Laufe des Tages, wenn alles glatt läuft, könnt es mir reichen.



Diesmal klappts leider nicht  , shit, heut extra Ruhetag gemacht, verdammt  Schwinge ich mich halt später noch ne Runde hier aufs Bike


----------



## beetle (27. März 2012)

Wenn dir Freiburg nicht zu weit ist, dann schweist ein guter Freund von mir Alu. Ich könnte dir mal die Nummer von ihm geben, dann kannst du ihn mal fragen ob er das machen kann/will.


----------



## damage0099 (27. März 2012)

Schweißt der denn Alu-Rahmen?
Alu-Schweißer kenne ich auch gute, aber MEINEN Rahmen würde ich keinem in die Hand geben.

Wenn das mit dem NeuBike / Rahmen noch Wochenlang dauert, würd ich mir nen Übergangsrahmen schießen und gut.

Je nachdem, was bzw. wie man wo fährt.

Da ist mir die Gesundheit doch wichtiger...


----------



## beetle (27. März 2012)

Garantieren kann dir keiner was. Und wenn du kein gutes Gefühl bei hast, wirst du eh kein Spaß dran haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (27. März 2012)

Meine Fotos von vorgestern findet Ihr hier. 
Tut mir leid, daß Du nur einmal und dann auch nur von hinten drauf bist, Oli. Aber dafür hab´ ich von Dir ja in der Vergangenheit schon einige Fotos gemacht.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Gurgel (28. März 2012)

ich hab ihn dafür ein paar mal drauf, und zwar hier


----------



## beetle (28. März 2012)

Coole Bilder. Auf Bilder sieht das aber immer so unspektakulär aus.


----------



## Axel711 (28. März 2012)

Ich warte noch auf Antwort von 2 Schweissern, wenn die einer Meinung sind entscheide ich je nach Ansicht.

Danke erstmal für die Infos! Werd euch wissen lassen wie es ausgeht. Vielleicht ist es dem Ein oder Anderen auch mal eine Hilfe.

@MTBJAHN - wo war denn das wenn ich fragen darf? Sieht cool aus da!


----------



## Klabauterman (28. März 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin am Mittwoch wieder trailig unterwegs.
> Starten werde ich ca. 16 Uhr in Eningen bzw. Pfullingen.
> ...



ich würde mich wahrscheinlich auch anschließen! gibts eine adresse für mein navi,damit ich hinfinde? es kann von mir aus auch gerne technischer werden 
Wieviele Hm sind denn geplant?


----------



## LeDidi (28. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder! War in der Tat sehr spaßig! Danke für's Fotografieren


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich würde mich wahrscheinlich auch anschließen! gibts eine adresse für mein navi,damit ich hinfinde? es kann von mir aus auch gerne technischer werden
> Wieviele Hm sind denn geplant?



Es wird technisch genug sein, glaub mir 
Wetter ist ja zu geil! Scheiß Schafferei


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. März 2012)

Es wird so technisch wie wir es wollen.
Von Fels (auf dem Bildern oben) Bis zum 1,5m Drop ist alles dabei.
Ich habe mal meine Protektoren mit 
Als Treffpunkt würde ich den alten Pfullinger Bahnhof (Friedhof) vorschlagen.
N 48°28'02.31"
O 9°13'44.00"
Wenn du kommst, ruf mich noch an. 
Mobil Nr per PN.

Ride on
Chris

Edit: Höhenmeter gibt's nach Bedarf. Kann aber nur 4h fahren.


----------



## morei (28. März 2012)

Tag zusammen,

ist für Samstag schon etwas geplant?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (28. März 2012)

Ich bin für Fels und 1,5m drop


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. März 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Meine Fotos von vorgestern findet Ihr hier.
> Tut mir leid, daß Du nur einmal und dann auch nur von hinten drauf bist, Oli. Aber dafür hab´ ich von Dir ja in der Vergangenheit schon einige Fotos gemacht.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...


Sieht nach ner Menge Spaß aus 
Sollte auch mal wieder auf ne Tour mit nur pack ich das nicht mehr mit meinem Ranzen


----------



## mtbjahn (28. März 2012)

Axel711 schrieb:


> @MTBJAHN - wo war denn das wenn ich fragen darf? Sieht cool aus da!



Fragen darf man schon, aber wenn Du Details wissen willst, dann fährst Du am Besten einfach mal mit ... oder Du schaust Dich in der Nähe der Pfullinger "Unterhose" mal etwas um. 

@KaiKaisen:
Wenn der Bauchumfang bei unseren Touren ein größeres Problem wär´, dann wären mindestens zwei von uns (einer davon bin ich) gestern nicht dabei gewesen. Ich würd´ halt an Deiner Stelle mal die DH-Schlappen am Hardtail gegen Reifen mit 700 bis 800 Gramm ersetzen. Dadurch werden längere Touren vermutlich schon eindeutig angenehmer.


----------



## KaiKaisen (28. März 2012)

@mtbjahn
Vielleicht aber Berg runter will ich sie nicht mehr missen.
Aber vielleicht kommen diesn Sommer wieder 1ply drauf. Fürn Park hab ich jetzt ja anderes.


----------



## LeDidi (28. März 2012)

...bei Reifendiskussionen werd ich glatt hellhörig!


----------



## mtbjahn (28. März 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> ...bei Reifendiskussionen werd ich glatt hellhörig!



Es ging aber zwischen Kai und mir um richtige Reifen, da kannst Du als Continentaltrekkingradreifenexperte leider nicht mitreden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (29. März 2012)

Wenn Ihr kommendes WE unterwegs seid, sagt mal an - würde mir die Trails auch gern mal ansehen....

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## LeDidi (29. März 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Es ging aber zwischen Kai und mir um richtige Reifen, da kannst Du als Continentaltrekkingradreifenexperte leider nicht mitreden.


----------



## beetle (29. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich drehe ich und Gurgel am So. wieder eine kleine Runde durch die Alp.


----------



## Tjouneaze (29. März 2012)

Hallöchen zusammen. Bin ganz neu hier und wollte mich mal erkundigen was ihr mit Klapperschlange und Blindschleiche meint, da diese Namen hier ja doch recht häufig fallen.


----------



## mtbjahn (29. März 2012)

Das sind Pseudonyme für `nen Trail auf der Alb, der im Gegensatz zu den meisten Trails, die von der Alb herunter führen, nicht aus engen Kurven besteht, sondern eher gerade durch felsiges Gelände mit bis zu ca. 40cm hohen Stufen führt. In meinem Fotoalbum kommt dieser Trail relativ oft vor. 
Wir geben hier im Thread grundsätzlich keine genauen Ortsbeschreibungen. Dieser Trail steht aber bei ca. jeder dritten Tour auf die/der Alb auf dem Programm. Daher fährst Du am Besten einfach mal mit, dann zeigen wir Dir den Trail und/oder andere schöne Trails gerne.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (30. März 2012)

Heute Abend 18:15 Neckerbrücke/Tourist-Info - ist jemand mit dabei? Abi soll ja vorbei sein.


----------



## LeDidi (30. März 2012)

Hab ich auch schon gehört!

Wäre gerne dabei, liege aber im Bett - und nein, ich hab nicht zu viel gefeiert! 
Nächste Woche dahingegen gerne! Wäre auch dienstags am Start.


----------



## loretto6 (30. März 2012)

Na dann gute Besserung - in jeder Hinsicht!

Dienstags bei der Dämpferklinik startet man jetzt wieder eine Stunde früher, um 17:30!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich drehe ich und Gurgel *am So.* wieder eine kleine Runde durch die Alp.



Geht es auch etwas detailierter?
Ich tät evtl. mitkommen...


----------



## beetle (30. März 2012)

Wieder so um 11 würde ich mal in den Raum stellen. Habe mit Volker noch nicht über konkretes gesprochen. Wahrscheinlich sparen wir uns aber den Bogen um die Nebelhöhle. Also ich dachte so Unterhose und dann in Richtung Klapperschlange. Meine Idee war explizit auf Technik den Fokus zu setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Wieder so um 11 würde ich mal in den Raum stellen. Habe mit Volker noch nicht über konkretes gesprochen. Wahrscheinlich sparen wir uns aber den Bogen um die Nebelhöhle. Also ich dachte so Unterhose und dann in Richtung Klapperschlange. Meine Idee war explizit auf Technik den Fokus zu setzen.


Ich kann diesmal frühestens ab 13.00/13.30Uhr
Sollte aber auch reichen,wenn man Nebelhöhle auslässt und an der Unterhose auf Bier und Rote verzichtet!


----------



## Gurgel (30. März 2012)

ich würde gerne etwas früher daheim sein als letztes mal und daher auch für einen zeitigen start plädieren. aber es gibt sicher eine gelegenheit sich unterwegs irgendwo zu treffen.


----------



## beetle (31. März 2012)

Wetter sieht besser aus als gedacht für Sonntag. 

@Gurgel: Da wir wahrscheinlich weniger Leute sein werden, hält das nicht so lange auf. Ich könnte wieder so 10:30 bei dir sein. Ich hasse früh aufstehen.


----------



## Gurgel (31. März 2012)

das passt.


----------



## mtbjahn (31. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Da wir wahrscheinlich weniger Leute sein werden... Ich hasse früh aufstehen.



Bist Du Dir da sicher?
Ich find´ früh aufstehen gaaanz toll.
Wir fahren heut´ ganz breite, schneebedeckte Trails.


----------



## loretto6 (31. März 2012)

Mit dem Rad?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2012)

Nicht daß es da Ärger mit den Ski-und Snowboardfahrern gibt


zurück zum Thema: Heute nachmittag? Irgendwer?


----------



## Klabauterman (31. März 2012)

ich werd heut nachmittag fahren,aber wahrscheinlich um tü iwie herum 
mag wer mit?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2012)

Werd dann heute anderen Beschäftigungen nachgehen.

@Gurgel & beetle, wegen morgen:

Kann zwar mittlerweile doch schon vormittags,werde aber hier in der Ecke fahren und mir neue Trails zeigen lassen.Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (31. März 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> ich werd heut nachmittag fahren,aber wahrscheinlich um tü iwie herum
> mag wer mit?



wann willst du los? lust hätte ich, kann aber nicht vor halb 4 oder noch etwas später?

@oli: ich hätte prinzipiell interesse, weiß aber nicht ob rene noch von seiner tourenplanung abweichen will.


----------



## Klabauterman (31. März 2012)

puh...ich glaub das wird mir zu spät,wollte abends essen gehn 
wollte so um halb 3 -3uhr starten.fahren wollte ich ne standartrunde: österberg-olgahain. vllt noch bissi wo anders rum


----------



## Gurgel (31. März 2012)

ok schade, dann vielleicht ein andermal. hab eben eh erfahren, dass ich mit einkaufen gehen muss, sprich es würde noch später werden. dann spar ich mir die energie gleich für morgen auf.


----------



## beetle (31. März 2012)

Also geplant hätte ich da nix. Ich dachte du wolltest eine ähnliche Strecke wie letztes mal fahren. Bin gerade recht planlos. Ich tippe aber das da morgen kein Schnee mehr sein wird. Wenn matschig, dann muss man halt es ein wenig lockerer angehen lassen oder so.

Also mir isses eigentlich egal wo. Solange das nicht in Rennradeln ausartet. Ich brauch halt meine Trailüberdosis.


----------



## beetle (31. März 2012)

Was man aber auch mal machen kann ist Rottenburg mal weiter Trails scouten...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Also mir isses eigentlich egal wo. Solange das nicht in Rennradeln ausartet. Ich brauch halt meine Trailüberdosis.



Treffpunkt morgen um 11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof Metzingen.Falls du eine Entscheidungshilfe brauchst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (31. März 2012)

Und wie siehts mit Trails aus? Du kennst ja meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Und wie siehts mit Trails aus? Du kennst ja meinen Geschmack.



Wir fahren grundsätzlich recht traillastig.Ob es so felsig wird wie um die Unterhose,kann dir der Tobi beantworten,der mir /uns morgen einige neue Trails zeigen will....


----------



## KaiKaisen (31. März 2012)

Also ich fahr morgen um 9 nach Albstadt und hab noch ein Platz frei.

Gruß Kai


----------



## BikerRT (31. März 2012)

ich hätte an einer traillastigen Runde auch Interesse. Also Leute sagt an, wann und wo was startet. Irgendwo bei der Unterhose, Klapperschlange, Höhle usw. würde mir schon gut gefallen.


----------



## ModestGallant (31. März 2012)

Servus zusammen! Bin neu hier im Forum und irgendwie fehlt mir noch der Überblick in eurem Thread  Kann man sich morgen irgendwo anschließen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2012)

ModestGallant schrieb:


> Servus zusammen! Bin neu hier im Forum und irgendwie fehlt mir noch der Überblick in eurem Thread  Kann man sich morgen irgendwo anschließen?



Ist heute auch etwas verwirrend,
aber ich versuch mal das verständlich rüber zu bringen:

Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Metzingen.
Da sind bis wir jetzt zu dritt.

Zwei Weitere überlegen noch(gemeinsam),ob sie auch mit kommen oder eine Tour ab Pfullingen fahren.

Ein Dritter will sich den Zweien anschliessen,hat aber glaub ich nicht mitgekriegt,das die evtl.auch nach Metzingen kommen.

Klar soweit ?


----------



## BikerRT (31. März 2012)

anschließen kann man sich immer gerne. Einfach mitlesen und dann zum Treffpunkt kommen, der veranschlagt wird.


----------



## ModestGallant (31. März 2012)

Ok, ich guck mal ob ich's schaffe dazu zu stoßen. Was fahrt ihr so bzw. wo geht's hin?


----------



## beetle (31. März 2012)

Also ich bin dann morgen auch in Metzingen am bhf.

Bis morgen!


----------



## mtbjahn (31. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich morgen früh fit genug fühl´, dann bin ich auch dabei.

@BikerRT: Wenn Du auch mitfährst, kannst Du mir gerne das Lager mitbringen, es geht aber auch ein anderes Mal. Ich brauch´ es nicht dringend. Ich steck´ jedenfalls mal das Geld dafür ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (31. März 2012)

Wie viel km und hm macht ihr ca?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2012)

ModestGallant schrieb:


> Was fahrt ihr so bzw. wo geht's hin?





Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wir fahren grundsätzlich recht traillastig.Ob es so felsig wird wie um die Unterhose,kann dir der Tobi beantworten,der mir /uns morgen einige neue Trails zeigen will....




Ich lass mich auch überraschen.Es geht auf jeden Fall Richtung Urach


----------



## Gurgel (31. März 2012)

Ich verstehe jetzt auch nicht mehr so ganz wer wo startet, aber ich bin dann mit Rene in Metzingen und lass mich überraschen.


----------



## beetle (31. März 2012)

Sehen wir mal morgen und so. Man ist ja flexibel


----------



## morei (31. März 2012)

Denke ich werd auch kommen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (31. März 2012)

morei schrieb:


> Wie viel km und hm macht ihr ca?



Ist immer sehr unterschiedlich.Wenn du einigermaßen regelmäßig fährst,brauchst du dich aber in keinster Weise zu fürchten


----------



## beetle (31. März 2012)

Und alles was für dich nicht fahrbar ist, ist schiebbar.


----------



## OnkelZed (1. April 2012)

Hallo Oli, würde mich gerne auch mal wieder anschließen.
Passt ca. 10:30 an der Haltestelle?

Edgar


----------



## GhostAMR (1. April 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Biker aus der Umgebung Tübingen. 
Würde gerne morgen eine spontane Tagestour Richtung Tübingen machen und such eine schöne Tagestour, die ich mit meiner Freundin fahren kann. Kann mir jemand Tipps oder Empfehlungen geben?

Startpunkt wird Altenburg sein.

Schonmal vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (1. April 2012)

War eine nette Tour, auch wenn sie mich schon nah an meine konditionelle Grenze gebracht hat. Liege jetzt ersma ne Weile zerstört auf dem Sofa rum...


----------



## Yetibike (1. April 2012)

morei schrieb:


> War eine nette Tour, auch wenn sie mich schon nah an meine konditionelle Grenze gebracht hat. Liege jetzt ersma ne Weile zerstört auf dem Sofa rum...



Bis auf Tobi liegen glaub alle.......


Und Tobi nur nicht weil er die Runde grad nochmal allein fährt ;-))

Bis zum nächsten Mal, war toll das es so viele mitgefahren sind

Gruß oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. April 2012)

Der Trailanteil war etwas geringer als erwartet,aber eigentlich war es trotzdem eine nette Tour.
Ich würde auch gern zerstört auf den Sofa rumliegen,aber ich muß jetzt noch Junior beim Prospekte austragen helfen


Gruß,Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. April 2012)

Was ist das eigentlich für eine blöde Schrift


----------



## ModestGallant (1. April 2012)

Mir hat's auch sehr gut gefallen. Freu mich schon auf kommende Touren!

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## BikerRT (1. April 2012)

Puh, ich bin mehr als durch, war schon ca. bei der Hälfte der Tour am Limit. Spaß hats trotzem gemacht, trotz meiner Durchhänger. Hoffe, ich habe nicht die Gruppe zu sehr aufgehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OnkelZed (1. April 2012)

Na, so früh wie hier die Kommentare eintrudeln, war das Schappi meim McOnkel wohl nicht!  
Gut, dass ich nach hause nochmal Gas gegeben habe, das Schnitzen war schon im Ofen!
Danke auch fürs Guiden, die Trails waren die Schinderei wert.


----------



## beetle (1. April 2012)

980hm mit glättung. 48.9km.


----------



## chrisuu (2. April 2012)

Danke an Tobi für die neuen Trails und für´s Guiden! 
Auch wenn das "Alt-Herren-Tempo" Dich nicht sonderlich gefordert hat, war´s für die meisten genau richtig. 

Wo bleiben eigentlich die Fotos?  

Gruß Christoph


----------



## ZeroTobi (2. April 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Bis auf Tobi liegen glaub alle.......
> 
> 
> Und Tobi nur nicht weil er die Runde grad nochmal allein fährt ;-))
> ...




Hey,

nene, bin die Runde gestern nicht nochmal gefahren, da wär ich ja verrückt.

War doch ne gemütliche, entspannte Runde gestern. Ich hoffe die andern haben nicht allzusehr Muskelkater.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## beetle (2. April 2012)

Ich musste heute nur nochmal ein paar Trails nachholen. Hatte mich ein wenig mehr auf technische Spielerreien eingestellt. Der Trail auf dem Rückweg war auf jeden Fall sehr schön. Trotzdem für meinen Geschmack zu viel Asphalt und Schotterweg. Abgesehen davon eine echt schöne Runde.


----------



## mtbjahn (3. April 2012)

Hier sind meine Fotos von vorgestern. Es sind insgesamt 28 Fotos und daher zwei Seiten. 
Ich hab´s doch tatsächlich geschafft, jemanden überhaupt nicht zu fotografieren: Den Guide. Tut mir leid, Tobi!


----------



## beetle (4. April 2012)

Schönes HR Versetzen Foto von mir. Zumindest so lange man keinem verrät, das es nicht hingehauen hat. 

Achso... heute ist meine Talas komplett verreckt. Die macht jetzt nur noch ab und wann mal was sonst komplett blockiert. Und wenn sackt sie komplett weg. Ich glaube sie muss mal zum Service kommt mir so vor.


----------



## damage0099 (4. April 2012)

zerlegen und anschauen...vllt. noch zäheres Öl.
Wahrscheinlich nur verstopft.
War bei mir auch schon....

edith: 5er / 7er Gabelöl hätte ich evt. noch.


----------



## loretto6 (4. April 2012)

@LeDidi: noch gut nach Hause gekommen? Und wie sieht Vaters Auto aus?


----------



## chrisuu (4. April 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> ..Ich hab´s doch tatsächlich geschafft, jemanden überhaupt nicht zu fotografieren: Den Guide. Tut mir leid, Tobi!



...tja, wer weit vorausfährt ist halt nun mal auf keinem Foto! 

Aber ansonsten sind wirklich viele tolle Fotos dabei - Danke Mark!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morei (4. April 2012)

Waren gestern Abend im Schönbuch untergwegs und eins weiss ich nun sicher,
wenn die Wettervorhersage Sprühregen vorraussagt muss das nicht zwingend auch so sei!!!!!
Wir sind locker 45min durch Regen, Hagel, Blitz und Donner gefahren und das in kurzer Hose und Shirt.
Dass das bei 9°C Außentemperatur nicht so das gelbe vom Ei war muss ich euch ja nicht sagen 
War aber irgendwie trotzdem lustig ...

@ Marc: Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## beetle (4. April 2012)

Kinditrail bei Gewitter verleiht dem Ding erst die richtige Dramatik. Später kam sogar die Sonne wieder raus.


----------



## McFussel (4. April 2012)

Lustiges Wetter, gell? Hagel war mal wieder eine Erfahrung!


----------



## loretto6 (4. April 2012)

Ihr ward nicht die einzigen. Wir sind dann aber in Bebenhausen untergestanden, nachdem zwischen Blitz und Donner keine zwei Sekunden mehr lagen. 

Ich hab übrigens noch nie so wenig gesehen beim fahren: Regentroffen auf der Brille, hinter der Brille lief mir das Wasser in die Augen und die Hühneraugen standen auch unter Wasser.


----------



## alböhi (4. April 2012)

hallo ihr aktiven lieben.

habt ihr für sonntag oder montag scho was geplant?
der wetterbericht sagt nur niederschlag in fester form 
aus feinen eiskristallen an - besser als regen auf der alb 

gruss andreas


----------



## beetle (4. April 2012)

Erst mal abwarten. Dann geh ich lieber klettern in der Halle, wenn das so weiter geht, wonach es gerade auch aussieht.


----------



## LeDidi (4. April 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> @LeDidi: noch gut nach Hause gekommen? Und wie sieht Vaters Auto aus?



Hat super geklappt, hatte ja trockene Sachen im Auto und hab mich dann auf meine - natürlich trockene  - Regenjacke gesetzt. Rad war ja praktisch gekärchert, Auto demnach so dreckig wie vorher


----------



## alböhi (6. April 2012)

Wetter Bad Urach:









Sonntag   Montag 

Wie sieht´s denn grad aus auf der Alb ?
Stimmt die Prognose auf kalt und trocken? 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## beetle (6. April 2012)

Leider ist meine Kristallkugel gerade trübe. Könnte aber sein das das eintritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (6. April 2012)

Regenradare geben grünes Licht


----------



## c42 (6. April 2012)

in Sonnenbühl trocknets momentan... Nebel massiv...


----------



## britta-ox (6. April 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich hab übrigens noch nie so wenig gesehen beim fahren: Regentroffen auf der Brille, hinter der Brille lief mir das Wasser in die Augen und die Hühneraugen standen auch unter Wasser.


Bist halt ein echter Meschugger

@alböhi: Auf Urach hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust. Wenn mein Sohn nicht skifahren geht, bin ich dabei.


----------



## LeDidi (6. April 2012)

Ich bin mal Reifen wechseln, sollte sich jemand bereit erklären, mit mir *heute Abend in und um Tübingen* zu touren...


----------



## loretto6 (6. April 2012)

Ich kann heute Abend nicht, wir kriegen Besuch. 

Aber nimm auf jeden Fall trockene Klamotten mit, ea ist doch allgemein etwas feucht


----------



## LeDidi (6. April 2012)

Ja, das auf jeden Fall. Aber mal schauen, ob sich überhaupt jemand dazu motivieren lässt, mit mir zu fahren.

Edit: Also, da die Begeisterungsstürme ausgeblieben sind, werde ich hier in RT ein bisschen rumrollen. Falls es jemanden interessiert: Kleine Runde auf die Unterhose, Treffpunkt um 18:20, Bismarckstraße 55


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (6. April 2012)

Du hättest Dich natürlich auch einfach etwas früher bzw. direkt bei mir melden können. Ich komm´ nämlich gerade von `ner Runde Fahrtechniktraining zurück.


----------



## alböhi (6. April 2012)

also dann sonntag auf die uracher alb.

@ll: vorschläge zu uhrzeit, startpunkt und treffpunkt für späteinsteiger?

[email protected]: fein - ich freu mich. dein sohn hat nun skifahrverbot 

lg andreas


----------



## beetle (6. April 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Du hättest Dich natürlich auch einfach etwas früher bzw. direkt bei mir melden können. Ich komm´ nämlich gerade von `ner Runde Fahrtechniktraining zurück.



Das habe ich eben bei mir in der Straße auch gemacht. Bunnyhop, HR Versetzen und Trackstand sowie Hinternisse überfahren.

Muss einfach alles sauber sitzen.


----------



## LeDidi (6. April 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Du hättest Dich natürlich auch einfach etwas früher bzw. direkt bei mir melden können. Ich komm´ nämlich gerade von `ner Runde Fahrtechniktraining zurück.



Ahhh, okay, blöd! Dachte nur, dass ich dich Halb-Kalifornier nicht auf matschige und rutischige Trails bekomme, deswegen hatte ich mich nicht gemeldet.
Bin das Stückchen an der Unterhose noch mal gefahren und die Steine waren wirklich sehr, sehr rutschig. Bremsen hieß nur, dass sich die Räder nicht mehr gedreht haben, sonst nichts 

Ein ander Mal wieder!


----------



## mtbjahn (6. April 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Dachte nur, dass ich dich Halb-Kalifornier nicht auf matschige und rutischige Trails bekomme, deswegen hatte ich mich nicht gemeldet.



Richtig gedacht, ich fahr´ lieber auf trockenem Asphalt als auf nassen Trails.


----------



## LeDidi (6. April 2012)

So war das nicht gemeint...


----------



## jonibeck (7. April 2012)

Ich würd morgen evtl. gen Urach ziehen. Falls sich jemand spontan dazu entschließen könnte mitzukommen einfach melden. Evtl. verschieb ich das ganze auch auf Sonntag, aber morgen hab ich eigentlich nix zu tun .


----------



## mtbjahn (7. April 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> So war das nicht gemeint...



Doch, so war das gemeint, zumindest von mir.

@jonibeck: Siehe PN


----------



## alböhi (7. April 2012)

alböhi schrieb:


> also dann sonntag auf die uracher alb.
> 
> @ll: vorschläge zu uhrzeit, startpunkt und treffpunkt für späteinsteiger?
> 
> ...



und?


----------



## LeDidi (7. April 2012)

alböhi schrieb:


> und?



Könnte erst ab drei Uhr, dann gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (7. April 2012)

alböhi schrieb:


> also dann sonntag auf die uracher alb.
> 
> @ll: vorschläge zu uhrzeit, startpunkt und treffpunkt für späteinsteiger?
> 
> ...


Bei mir wirds leider nix, mein Sohn hat kurzfristig noch was zum übernachten aufgetrieben und geht dann skifahren. Aber er hats verdient, der macht sonst auch alles für mich. Trotzdem schade, ich hab nämlich z.Zt. ein 29er Spec-Testrad, weil bei meinem die Bremsen eingeschickt wurden und hätt gern mal gewusst, wie sich das auf dem Trail anfühlt. Bergauf und in der Ebene geht das richtig ab...

Wünsch euch viel Spaß und trockene Trails


----------



## mtbjahn (7. April 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Könnte erst ab drei Uhr, dann gerne!



Dito.

@lböhi:
Kann es sein, daß Best Ager keine Band sondern `ne Party ist und nicht heute sondern immer am letzten Samstag im Monat stattfindet?


----------



## LeDidi (7. April 2012)

Meine Oma sagte immer schon: "Wer feiern kann, kann auch Rad fahren!"


----------



## alböhi (8. April 2012)

o.k. 15 uhr.

wo solln´mer uns treffen?


----------



## mtbjahn (8. April 2012)

Hardys Bike-Shop / Bauhaus Reutlingen? 
Doro würd´ eventuell in Pfullingen zu- und aussteigen. Bei der Kälte wollen wir beide auch nicht so lange fahren. Falls Euch zwei Stunden Fahrzeit zu kurz sind, kann sie bzw. können wir beide ohne Euch umkehren.


----------



## alböhi (8. April 2012)

wennst "neugierig" bist, kannst vorher bei mir vorbeischaun 
mein ziel ist die ehninger weide,
weil ich da noch "ein date" hab.


----------



## LeDidi (8. April 2012)

Ahh, Mist, jetzt hat es doch nicht mehr gereicht! Wie schaut's mit morgen?

Frohe Ostern und euch eine schöne Tour!


----------



## pikehunter69 (8. April 2012)

@ all ,
wäre morgen Montag auch mal wieder für eine 2-3 std. Tour zu haben .
wer hat lust und zeit.............!?

Alexander


----------



## alböhi (8. April 2012)

gerne wieder 

heut hatten wir nicht nur richtig spass, 
sondern auch genau das zeitfenster mit sonne.

@lexander: wünsch dir wann. 
ich würd gern die lichtenstein runde drehn.
hülben und kienbein sind auch o.k.

ich freu mich auf unser wiedersehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (8. April 2012)

@ andreas ,

ja wir haben uns lange nicht mehr gesehen.
dachte so gegen 11.00 Uhr  zu starten.
Als Treffpunkt würde sich Hardy`s anbieten.
sollte jedoch allerspätestens um 15.00 Uhr wieder daheim sein.
Wer ist noch dabei ? 

Alexander


----------



## alböhi (8. April 2012)

britta-ox schrieb:


> ............ ein 29er Testrad...............



wo haste denn da die leiter zum auf und absteigen dranmontiert 
liebe grüsse vom ex "28zöller"

ps.: haste morgen zeit?

@lexander: kriegen wir hin.


----------



## pikehunter69 (9. April 2012)

*Ostermontag* 11.00 Uhr
Treffpunkt Hardy`s bike shop Reutlingen

Dauer ca. 3 Stunden
wer kommt noch..................???

Alexander


----------



## pikehunter69 (9. April 2012)

muß leider absagen. - meine Frau muß zum Notdienst 

melde  mich evtl. heute nachmittag nochmal.

sorry Alexander


----------



## alböhi (9. April 2012)

hoffentlich nix schlimmes.

gut  -  dann fahren wir später.
oder morgen? da soll´s warm und sonnig werden.
ich schick dir mal meine tel. nr.

gruss andreas


----------



## eahaemmerle (10. April 2012)

Wer von euch fährt heute abend um 17:30 bei der Dämpferklinik mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (10. April 2012)

Ich, falls es nicht wieder so feucht wird wie letzte Woche.


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2012)

Muß heut leider allein los, hat jemand Lust, um 1645 - 1700 ne Runde zu drehen?
Wetter paßt!


----------



## loretto6 (13. April 2012)

Eine Alternative wäre um 18:15 nach Tübingen zu kommen.


----------



## damage0099 (13. April 2012)

Ja, dachte ich auch schon...
Habe um 2000 in RT nen Termin, sonst wärs ne Überlegung wert.

Bei euch war ich schon lange nicht mehr  .


----------



## LeDidi (13. April 2012)

Wäre am Start. Kannst du mich in der Dämpferklinik abholen? Steffen servicest gerade meine Gabel, vielleicht werde ich nicht pünktlich da sein können.


----------



## beetle (13. April 2012)

Was? Deine serviced er aber meine nicht? Zustände sind das.


----------



## LeDidi (13. April 2012)

Aaaach, dich meinte er 

Bei dir die Talas? Er meinte, die Gabel (ich denk mal deine) ist eigentlich durch und nicht so schön sauber wie meine...  
Er hat sie aufgemacht und ihm kamen die Einzelteile entgegen - das würde ziemlich lange brauchen, das Ding wieder zusammenzusetzen.


----------



## mtbjahn (13. April 2012)

Mein einziges Foto von heute:





Schön war´s!


----------



## beetle (14. April 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Aaaach, dich meinte er
> 
> Bei dir die Talas? Er meinte, die Gabel (ich denk mal deine) ist eigentlich durch und nicht so schön sauber wie meine...
> Er hat sie aufgemacht und ihm kamen die Einzelteile entgegen - das würde ziemlich lange brauchen, das Ding wieder zusammenzusetzen.



Bin jetzt zu Toxo. Super Service. 6 Wochen warten. 

Neh mal im Ernst. Meine Gabel knackte eh. Und ich hab mal vor vielen Wochen die Gabel bei Toxo mal angemeldet. Zumal ich die dann ohne Knacken wieder bekomme. So kam das. 


Das Wetter ist echt komisch. Will es jetzt regnen oder nicht?


----------



## LeDidi (15. April 2012)

Puh...
Also habe es schon vergangenen Freitag bei der sehr gelungenen Runde  gesagt: Zu Toxo würde ich nie gehen. Das sind astronomisch hohe Preise und zaubern können die auch nicht! Dann lieber gleich anpassen lassen und die Gabel zu Push schicken.
Willst du meine kaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (15. April 2012)

Die machen halt ofiziellen Fox Service. Und den lassen die sich bezahlen. Meine Gabel hat aber eh geknackt, dass ich Angst hatte, dass sie bald auseinander bricht. Das richtet dir halt nur Toxoholics. Mal gucken, ob mein Fully wieder rollt mitte der Woche.


----------



## alböhi (19. April 2012)

und? wer fährt morgen mit in tü?

gruss andreas


----------



## LeDidi (19. April 2012)

Muss leider absagen. Euch aber schöne Trails! Ein ander Mal wieder.
Gruß, C


----------



## loretto6 (20. April 2012)

Wenn´s Wetter hält bin ich natürlich dabei!


----------



## alböhi (20. April 2012)

schön - fred und mark wollen auch kommen.

aus dem regenradar und den "grimassen" meines wetterfrosches
wage ich zu deuten, das wir heute von oben nicht nass werden.

bis nacher - gruss andreas


----------



## beetle (20. April 2012)

Ich glaub ich bin auch um 18:15 da. Wo gehts denn hin?


----------



## alböhi (21. April 2012)

hallo spontis.

ich will heut noch eine kleine runde richtung ehninger weide drehn.
ungern allein 

ruft an dreas

also echt april - nu geht´s doch noch !


----------



## beetle (21. April 2012)

Brutalst möglichster April gerade. Eigentlich hätte ich außerst viel Lust mal wieder bei der Unterhose und Klapperschlange rum zu rollen. Bin nicht sicher ob ich es morgen wagen mag. Aber wenn noch andere Mut beweisen würden...

Anyone?


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Unterhose und Klapperschlange



Waren wir heut dank Regenradar bei schönstem Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renè29 (21. April 2012)

Heute auch einen kleinen Ausflug gemacht mit Oli und Sohn sind aber zum Ende noch richtig nass geworden.  P.S  Jetzt fragt blos nicht wer mit dem Cannendale unterwegs war


----------



## Gurgel (22. April 2012)

Renè29 schrieb:


>


----------



## alböhi (22. April 2012)

@ beetle : ein loch in der wolkendecke kommt eher gegen spätnachmittag.
also immer schön beobachten und dann sofort "die lücke" nutzen.

ich bin schon unterwegs - der sonne nach

ruf an dreas



damage0099 schrieb:


> Waren wir heut dank Regenradar bei schönstem Sonnenschein



genau - bis auf einen 3 min hagelschauer um ca. 16.30


----------



## bubutz2000 (22. April 2012)

Lücke genutzt - und naß geworden!


----------



## alböhi (22. April 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Lücke genutzt - und naß geworden!



dito - aber nur von unten

ich war auf den neckarbegleitrails und diversen anglerpfaden unterwegs 

frei nach einem alten mitreiter : matsch macht lustig


----------



## LeDidi (25. April 2012)

Würde eigentlich ein fester Mittwochstreff in Reutlingen irgendwelche Teilnehmer finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. April 2012)

Hin und wieder fahren wir Mittwochs.
Heute z.B. 16.00Uhr
ab Arbachtalbrücke Pfullingen.
Es geht über Wackerstein Richtung Rossberg und Bolberg.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## alböhi (25. April 2012)

schau ich ein mal nicht rein ......


----------



## mtbjahn (25. April 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Würde eigentlich ein fester Mittwochstreff in Reutlingen irgendwelche Teilnehmer finden?



Wenn man sich erst um 18:30 Uhr oder noch später treffen würd´, dann wär´ ich wohl ungefähr einmal im Monat dabei.
Aber unter der Woche mach´ ich, ehrlich gesagt, lieber Fahrtechnik-Training als `ne richtige Tour und da bist Du wohl fast der Einzige hier in Reutlingen, der an sowas Interesse hat.


----------



## jonibeck (26. April 2012)

Apropos, am Wochenende ist aufm Panzergelände (beim Motocrossgelände vom 1. RMC) in Reutlingen wieder ein Lauf des Süddeutschen 4Cross Cups. Samstags Training, Sonntags Rennläufe. Sonntags ab 10/11 lohnt es sich auf jeden fall mal, vorbeizuschauen! Am spannendesten sind aber definitiv die Finalläufe, die so ab 13/14 Uhr anstehen. Eintritt natürlich frei 

Falls der ein oder andere kommt, sieht man sich ja evtl. Mich erkennt ihr an kurzen Sombrio Shorts und den unverwechselbaren dicken Waden


----------



## damage0099 (26. April 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Würde eigentlich ein fester Mittwochstreff in Reutlingen irgendwelche Teilnehmer finden?





Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hin und wieder fahren wir Mittwochs.



Poste einfach, wann du unterwegs sein wirst / willst.

Oft findet sich jemand, es wird auch gefahren, ohne hier zu posten.

1600 wird bei mir z.Z. leider nur seltenst machbar sein, aber 1700 hört sich gut an.
Ich kann jedoch nicht regelmäßig, daher => posten


----------



## alböhi (26. April 2012)

ich werde heut "unterwegs" sein und kann nicht mehr hier "reinschaun".

ruft an dreas


----------



## Gurgel (27. April 2012)

kommt heute wer an die neckarbrücke?


----------



## mtbjahn (27. April 2012)

Ja.


----------



## Bube (27. April 2012)

Ja.


----------



## Gurgel (27. April 2012)

Gut, dann bis nachher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (28. April 2012)

Hallo ,
ist für morgen denn schon irgendwas geplant......!?
Heute kann ich leider nicht - würde gerne mal wieder mit Euch fahren

Alexander


----------



## singletrack (28. April 2012)

Hallo Alexander
bin auch wieder mal dabei;
ich fahre heute ne kleine Tour bei dem schönen Wetter; hab doch jetzt mein Material aufgepimpt;
Vielleicht findet sich eine Möglichkeit ...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## mtbjahn (28. April 2012)

Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48630

Ich werd´ morgen auch fahren, wirklich geplant hab´ ich aber noch nix. Vielleicht ist 34CrMo4 auch mal wieder am Start.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. April 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48630
> 
> Ich werd´ morgen auch fahren, wirklich geplant hab´ ich aber noch nix. Vielleicht ist 34CrMo4 auch mal wieder am Start.



Gib Bescheid,wenn du näheres weißt.
Eventuell wäre ich dabei....


----------



## mtbjahn (28. April 2012)

34CrMo4 und ich würden uns gerne um 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz zwischen Hardys Bike-Shop und Bauhaus in Reutlingen treffen. Wir sollten *spätestens um 15 Uhr wieder zurück* sein. Denkbar wär´ auch, sich irgendwo anders (z.B. Pfullingen) zu treffen, um schneller auf den Trails zu sein oder mal wieder andere (weiter entfernte) Strecken zu fahren, z.B. Buckleter Kapf.


----------



## pikehunter69 (28. April 2012)

Hallo Mark ,

bin dabei Sonntag 11.00 Uhr Hardy`s in Reutlingen 

falls wir doch woanders starten bitte rechtzeitig posten.( wegen mir auch gerne früher)

Alexander


----------



## Gurgel (28. April 2012)

klingt gut, wär ich auch dabei.


----------



## mtbjahn (28. April 2012)

Also, dann bleibt´s dabei:

*Sonntag | 11 Uhr | Reutlingen | Parkplatz zwischen Hardys Bike-Shop und Bauhaus*

Gesamtdauer der Tour (zumindest für 34CrMo4 und mich): drei bis dreieinhalb Stunden


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. April 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Also, dann bleibt´s dabei:
> 
> *Sonntag | 11 Uhr | Reutlingen | Parkplatz zwischen Hardys Bike-Shop und Bauhaus*
> 
> Gesamtdauer der Tour (zumindest für 34CrMo4 und mich): drei bis dreieinhalb Stunden



Das schaff ich zeitlich nicht,wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (29. April 2012)

@ all ,

danke für die schöne tour bei bestem Wetter.( inclusive neuem trail- und ich dachte ich kenn fast alles )
Hoffe ich war Euch nicht allzuschnell ......................

Bis bald mal wieder.

Alexander


----------



## singletrack (29. April 2012)

Hallo an alle Mitstreiter von heute,
hat echt Spaß gemacht, die Trails hätten gerne noch etwas steiler sein dürfen ...

bis zum nächsten Mal

Gruß Steffen


----------



## mtbjahn (29. April 2012)

Mir hat´s auch Spaß gemacht.
Hier sind ein paar Fotos von der heutigen Tour.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## KaiKaisen (29. April 2012)

jonibeck schrieb:


> Apropos, am Wochenende ist aufm Panzergelände (beim Motocrossgelände vom 1. RMC) in Reutlingen wieder ein Lauf des Süddeutschen 4Cross Cups. Samstags Training, Sonntags Rennläufe. Sonntags ab 10/11 lohnt es sich auf jeden fall mal, vorbeizuschauen! Am spannendesten sind aber definitiv die Finalläufe, die so ab 13/14 Uhr anstehen. Eintritt natürlich frei
> 
> Falls der ein oder andere kommt, sieht man sich ja evtl. Mich erkennt ihr an kurzen Sombrio Shorts und den unverwechselbaren dicken Waden




Hier mal die Bilder von mir

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48675


----------



## Renè29 (29. April 2012)

Oli und ich hab den Wald zerstört die bösen Biker


----------



## Gurgel (29. April 2012)

na super. wir durften das heute ausbaden und bekamen unschöne dinge an den kopf geworfen. einen von dem "asozialen pack" konnte ich sogar fotografieren: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/47725


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (30. April 2012)

Mit den Kutschenräder ist das ja auch kein Wunder.


----------



## ZeroTobi (1. Mai 2012)

Hey,

etwas verspätet aber hier noch die Bilder vom Sonntag 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48733

Grüße Tobi


----------



## LeDidi (1. Mai 2012)

Ui, ist das nicht der Baumstumpf irgendwo in dem Gebiet, oder irre ich mich da?

Wunderbares Wetter, wer hat Zeit und Lust, trotz Feiertag heute um 17:30 an der Dämpferklinik zu starten?

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## Spike777 (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo liebe Lokals,

Einem guten Freud ist gestern der Hund entlaufen, der Vierbeiner muss sich im Umkreis von 10km um reutlingen befinden. In Facebook gibt es eine Gruppe "Achtung:Blitzer im kreiss Reutlingen " leider kann ich über mein iPhone hier kein link dieser Seite erstellen. Wäre euch sehr dankbar wenn ihr bei Facebook diese Gruppe besucht und euch die Anzeige anschaut und im Wald die Augen offen haltet, und mir dann bitte per pn Bescheid gibt im fall das ihn einer Aufgreift. 

Danke!!


----------



## Spike777 (1. Mai 2012)

Will nicht spammen, aber das 0162 6328302 ist die Nummer des Besitzers. Keine Sorge hier gehts um kein pitbull, es ist ein kleiner Dackelmischling


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Mai 2012)

@Gurgel und Tobi: 
Danke für die Fotos!

@Christoph: 
Wo sich der Baumstumpf befindet, hast Du richtig erkannt, aber seit gestern weißt Du ja, wo es `nen "springbaren" Baumstumpf gibt, der etwas näher an Deinem Wohnort liegt. Vielleicht "finden" wir ja demnächst noch mehr (und hoffentlich auch höhere) von der Sorte.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## LeDidi (3. Mai 2012)

Ja, von denen soll es noch jede Menge zu finden geben...


----------



## alböhi (3. Mai 2012)

koa problem - ich hätt morgen nachmittag zeit 
so als warm up vor dem tü - treff?!


----------



## LeDidi (3. Mai 2012)

Wer würde denn morgen alles fahren? Käm denn eine Gruppe zustande?

Edit: Hab frühestens um 18:15 Zeit, sorry!


----------



## KaiKaisen (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal durch meine Zimmer und Keller gestreift und hab festgestellt das ich inzwischen viele Reifen rum liegen hab die ich nicht wirklich brauch.

Falls einer einen mal Probefahren oder abkaufen will einfach melden.

Ich hab folgende Reifen

2x Maxxis Smapthing 2,5 42a LUST
1x Maxxis Highroller 2,5 42a LUST
1x Maxxis Minion R maxxpro60 LUST
1x Maxxis Larsen TT 2,35 maxxpro
1x ITS Invader 2,35 DH
1x ITS 909 2,5 FR
1x ITS 909 2,5 DH
1x ITS Intruder 2,5DH
1x ITS EDGE 2,35 FR

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (4. Mai 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Wer würde denn morgen alles fahren? Käm denn eine Gruppe zustande?
> 
> Edit: Hab frühestens um 18:15 Zeit, sorry!



Ich werd´ mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit am Start sein, eventuell auch ein neuer Arbeitskollege von mir. Arbeitest Du heute in Tübingen? Falls ja: Könntest Du bei Bedarf seine Hinterradbremse (Clara) noch vor der Tour entlüften, wenn er sein Rad vor 17 Uhr in den Laden stellt?


----------



## LeDidi (4. Mai 2012)

@ Mark: Gerne! Wenn es keinen Bedarf hat, dann mach ich es privat für ihn im Laden 

Bis später!


----------



## loretto6 (4. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin heute um 18:15 in Tübingen am Start.


----------



## LeDidi (4. Mai 2012)

Andreas, liest du mit? Oder weiß jemand seinen Benutzernamen? Danke.


----------



## X-Fire (5. Mai 2012)

Kann jemand hier einen guten Arzt in Reutlingen empfehlen? Wohne noch nicht lange hier, ich war hier noch nie bei einem Arzt  
Mich hats letztes Wochenende in Albstadt leider ziemlich aufs Maul gelegt und hab seitdem ziemliche Schmerzen in der Schulter. Muss da jetzt doch dringend mal nachschauen lassen. Habe gedacht das ist nur ne Prellung, aber nachdem die ganzen blauen Flecken weg sind merk ich, dass das doch bisschen mehr ist


----------



## KaiKaisen (5. Mai 2012)

Ich war die letzten Male hier

http://www.teucher-braun.de/


----------



## loretto6 (5. Mai 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Andreas, liest du mit? Oder weiß jemand seinen Benutzernamen? Danke.



Welchen Andreas meinst Du denn? Den Alböhi?


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich meint er Nuni.


----------



## alböhi (5. Mai 2012)

@X-Fire: der weg nach tübingen lohnt sich, weil dieser herr
( Dr. med. Lothar Schäfer ) eine op als allerletzte möglichkeit zur heilung eines patienten in erwägung zieht, anstatt wie viele andere "fachärzzte für orthopädie" damit einfach nur schnelles geld zu verdienen.

gruss andreas

ps.: da ich hab zwei schultern hab, weiss ich wovon ich rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (5. Mai 2012)

Hier findet Ihr meine Fotos von gestern.
Mir hat´s mal wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, ohne meine gerissene Speiche und die unfreiwillige Gruppenteilung gegen Ende wär´s `ne perfekte Tour gewesen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## LeDidi (5. Mai 2012)

Ja, Nuni passt schon eher, konnte ihn aber nicht finden. Nein, den Cube-Andreas mein ich.

@ Mark: Danke für's Hochladen!


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Mai 2012)

Frag´ doch mal ricko. Nuni ist ja ein sehr guter Kumpel von ihm und außerdem sein Nachbar.


----------



## loretto6 (6. Mai 2012)

Er hat den nick wegfuchs, liest aber nur und schreibt nicht.


----------



## LeDidi (6. Mai 2012)

Danke


----------



## alböhi (7. Mai 2012)

morgen ist "bestes bikewetter" angesagt.

spitzkehrentour im  "quasi modos". 
wer fährt mit?

lg andreas

@ll : der nuni liest nicht mit! den müsst ihr anmailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Petrum (7. Mai 2012)

wer fährt mit? http://bit.ly/IEX1H4


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. Mai 2012)

alböhi schrieb:


> morgen ist "bestes bikewetter" angesagt.
> 
> spitzkehrentour im  "quasi modos".
> wer fährt mit?
> ...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du mit  "quasi modos" meinst, 
aber ich werde um 17.00Uhr zu 
einer 3-4h Runde im Echaztal aufbrechen. 
Treffpunkt Pfullingen alter Bahnhof?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Mai 2012)

Petrum schrieb:


> wer fährt mit? http://bit.ly/IEX1H4



Ich schätz´ mal Kai, wenn er Zeit hat.


----------



## alböhi (8. Mai 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was du mit  "quasi modos" meinst,
> aber ich werde um 17.00Uhr zu
> einer 3-4h Runde im Echaztal aufbrechen.
> Treffpunkt Pfullingen alter Bahnhof?
> ...



zu spät - heut abend muss ich arbeiten.

ps.: quasi modo war doch der mit dem buckel ?!


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Mai 2012)

Petrum schrieb:


> wer fährt mit? http://bit.ly/IEX1H4



Werd wohl vor Ort sein. Etwas fahren und Fotos machen.



mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich schätz´ mal Kai, wenn er Zeit hat.



Richtig vemutet


----------



## alböhi (9. Mai 2012)

und heute nachmittag - so ca. ab 15 uhr ?

gruss andreas


----------



## LeDidi (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, wo würdest du denn los fahren? Wäre möglich, dass ich da Zeit habe...


----------



## alböhi (9. Mai 2012)

fein - wir telefonieren.


----------



## LeDidi (9. Mai 2012)

Oh, tut mir Leid - in Anbetracht des Wetters und eines Termins, den ich ganz vergessen hatte, muss ich dir leider absagen...

Werde aber am Freitag - wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt - wieder in Tübingen ein bisschen mitrollen.


----------



## alböhi (10. Mai 2012)

Anthill Freeride-Film Strength in Numbers.

heute abend premiere in schorndorf 

ich hab ´ne karte über. 

wer mag noch mit?
karte gegen sprit.
variante 2 ist das regioticket für die bahn.
abfahrt rt spät. um 18.48 gleis 1.

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonnitapia (10. Mai 2012)

Hi, dringende Frage. Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich vom Cineplex RT den Trail auf der Achalm finde?

Habe einfach mega lust zu fahren, habe aber leider nur mein DH Bike da welches ich ggf auch schieben würde. 

Wär super wenn sich schnell jmd einklingt


----------



## damage0099 (10. Mai 2012)

Die Hauptstraße zur Achalm hoch kennst aber, oder?
Einfach hoch bis zur Wirtschaft, direkt links an der Wirtschaft den Weg hoch, oben kurz vorm Turm vergabelt es sich dann....

Da dies sicher kein unbekannter Spot ist, kann man das wohl mit gutem Gewissen posten.....

PS: Da oben gibts Weizen vom Feinsten, quasi ein MUSS!


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Mai 2012)

Hier mal mein erste Versuch zu Filmen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Mai 2012)

Warst du auch oben an der Wiese?
Habe gehört, die Rampe über den Baum hat wer zerstört.
Oder gibt's schon ne neue?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Mai 2012)

Ne bin nur den Teil gefahren der zu sehen ist. War ne schnelle Runde um die Kamera zu testen.


----------



## Bube (10. Mai 2012)

Für den versierten EDV-Anwender -auch von der Alb ra- gibt es die Möglichkeit, Private Nachrichten zu senden.


----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Mai 2012)

Vergesst was hier stand.
War geistige Umnachtung.

@Albhöhi
Dann sehen wir uns nachher ja vielleicht


----------



## DocB (10. Mai 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Warst du auch oben an der Wiese?
> Habe gehört, die Rampe über den Baum hat wer zerstört.
> Oder gibt's schon ne neue?
> 
> ...



Ja, Rampe zerstört.   Stand letzte Woche.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Mai 2012)

DocB schrieb:


> Ja, Rampe zerstört.   Stand letzte Woche.



Schade, hatte gehofft, dass sie schon jemand erneuert hat.
Werde ich wohl selbst mal beigehen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (11. Mai 2012)

Ich werde heute Abend 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke in Tübingen starten, falls das Wetter hält. Sonst noch jemand mit fahrtüchtigem Mountainbike und Helm am Start?


----------



## alböhi (11. Mai 2012)

ja.


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Mai 2012)

Falls es trocken bleibt, ist der Mann ohne Helm am Start - diesmal mit Helm. Ich kann heute leider nicht mitfahren.


----------



## alböhi (12. Mai 2012)

mein wetterfrosch sagt ich soll morgen vormittag ´ne runde drehn.
start um 10 uhr. gutenberg, grasberg, rossfeld, calverbühl.

mag noch wer mit?

@ helmi ?


----------



## Renè29 (13. Mai 2012)

Neuer Spielplatz in Unterensingen die offizielle Einweihung soll irgendwann im Herbst sein.


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Mai 2012)

Sieht gut aus! Unterensingen ist zwar relativ weit weg von Reutlingen (fast 30km), aber da werd´ ich trotzdem mit Sicherheit mal vorbeischauen.
Danke für den Tip, René!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (14. Mai 2012)

In Gomaringen gibt es auch was. Da ist angeblich Sonntags immer freies Fahren.


----------



## Aitschie (14. Mai 2012)

Mal ne Frage an euch Reutlinger: am Donnerstag ist Feiertag und ich werde mit Jörg (junkyjerk) nach Albstadt in den Bikepark gehen. Will wer mit bzw. wird einer von euch vor Ort sein?


----------



## KaiKaisen (14. Mai 2012)

Also ich werd wohl mit meiner Freundin auch vorbei schauen. Das Wetter scheint ja wieder zu passen.

Und wenn wir grad dabei sind, Hier mal der erste Versuch eines Videos von mir,


----------



## cassn (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo in die Runde!

Ich werde am Mittwoch Abend meine Schwester in Mössingen besuchen und bis Sonntag bleiben.
Da wollte ich gerne die ein oder andere Rund drehen wollen.
Da ich mich dort nicht wirklich auskenne suche ich jemanden, oder eine kleine Gruppe, die mich mitnehemn würden, damit ich nicht die ganzen Reiterwege erwische

Bin ich da hier richtig?
Fahre ein Allmountain und bevorzuge Trails, Schwierigkeit muß man mal schauen, evt. kann ich ja was lernen.

Gerne auch PN mit Nummerntausch, dann kann ich mich melden!

Grüße
Marc


----------



## LeDidi (15. Mai 2012)

In Mössingen bin ich letzten Freitag gelandet, nachdem ein Zug falsch ausgezeichnet war  Zum Rad fahren aber für mich zu weit weg - sorry, da kenn ich nichts!

Wie schaut's allgemein donnerstags aus?


----------



## cassn (15. Mai 2012)

Ich kann mit meinem Rad und auch ein zweites transportieren. Möchte allerdings von Mössingen aus nicht mehr wie ca. 20km fahren wollen.
Reutlingen liegt doch aber ums Eck oder?


----------



## britta-ox (15. Mai 2012)

Du kannst auch den Nordrandweg, HW1 über den Dreifürstenstein rüber zur Hohenzollernburg radeln. Ist ein langer, schöner Trail, sehr wurzelig.


----------



## cassn (15. Mai 2012)

kann sein dass ich diesen vor einem Jahr gefahren bin. Habe ebn noch 3 Tracks auf meinem Rechner gefunden. Einer ging von Mössingen zur Burg mit einem 8km Trail, so die Beschreibung.
Gibt es denn in der Umgebung eine Ecke wo man in einem Gebiet fahren kann ohne eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## LeDidi (16. Mai 2012)

Feiertagsrunde bei irgendjemandem nachmittags geplant?


----------



## cassn (17. Mai 2012)

ich hatte ein Angebot, sind leider schon um 9 los.
Würde gerne später fahren, wenn interesse bitte melden.
Bin in Mössingen und mobil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich wollte mich mal Erkundigen, ob jemand in Eurer Runde eine Magura MT(8) fährt ?


----------



## LeDidi (17. Mai 2012)

Vor 10 Minuten deine schöne Gustl bewundert, du wirst doch nicht... 

Entlüfte nachher die 2er eines Freundes, habe selber aber keinerlei ausgiebige Erfahrung, wäre aber auch an Meinungen interessiert!


----------



## Geißlein (17. Mai 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Vor 10 Minuten deine schöne Gustl bewundert, du wirst doch nicht...
> 
> Entlüfte nachher die 2er eines Freundes, habe selber aber keinerlei ausgiebige Erfahrung, wäre aber auch an Meinungen interessiert!



Ja, meine Gustl ist schon was tolles, jedenfalls "brachial". Auch sind meine Kumpels von der Leistung erstaunt 

Ich habe die MT8 bei meinem Händler (RUBS in U-Hausen) einmal gesehen und da habe ich gedacht, frag mal hier nach, ob es jemand gibt der sie fährt und wie zufrieden er ist.
Momentan ist es aber so, dass ich die Gustl solange fahren "will" bis sie auseinander fällt


----------



## LeDidi (17. Mai 2012)

Die MT2 ist ja an den ganzen CD Elektrorädern montiert, die ich schon des Öfteren eine Runde um den Block gefahren bin. Das Problem mit den Schrauben ist mir beim Montieren auch schon aufgefallen, auch wenn ich noch keine abgedreht habe  Leider flext der Hebel ziemlich - ich könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass der von vielen so weich beschriebene Druckpuntk einfach nur daher kommt.

Ansonsten glaube ich eher, dass die unteren Modellreihen empfehlendswert sind. Bezüglich des Entlüftens habe ich Magura (wie auch Shimano) eigentlich als ganz angenehm empfunden - würde mich wundern, wenn das schlechter geworden wäre.

Ti kennst du ja als PGLer, oder? Der fährt ja jetzt die 6er und ist im Vergleich zu seiner Marta eher unglücklich. Fehlende Bremskraft, meint er.


----------



## Geißlein (17. Mai 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ti kennst du ja als PGLer, oder?



War schon seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr am PGL, klär mich mal bitte per PN auf, wer mit Ti gemeint ist ?


----------



## LeDidi (17. Mai 2012)

Bisschen Spam für den Fred.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (18. Mai 2012)

heute Abend 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke, Tübingen?



suche für Aufbau eines LowBudget Hardtails noch Parts.
(zb: Kurbel, Tretlager, Schaltung, Schalthebel, gebrauchte Reifen..)
wenn ihr was übrig habt...


----------



## eahaemmerle (18. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte einen Satz crossmarks in 2.1 rumliegen... vorne ca. 80-90%, hinten ca. 50%. Schreib mir einfach ne pm


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2012)

Ich will am Sa oder So eine Runde um die Burgen Neufen und Teck drehen. Wird sehr traillastig das ganze. Track ist vorhanden. Wer mag mit? Sind so 40km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (18. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute Abend fahre. Ich bin ziemlich erkältet. Wenn dann nur im Altherrentempo.


----------



## Klabauterman (18. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich will am Sa oder So eine Runde um die Burgen Neufen und Teck drehen. Wird sehr traillastig das ganze. Track ist vorhanden. Wer mag mit? Sind so 40km.



wieviele hm? sonntag hätt ich zeit


----------



## BikerRT (18. Mai 2012)

Sonntag hätte ich Interesse


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2012)

Klabauterman schrieb:


> wieviele hm? sonntag hätt ich zeit



Könnte schon ein wenig mehr werden.  Dafür aber lohnt es sich. Sind eigentlich nur eine aneinanderreihung von Trails.

Machen wir das doch so... ich mach mich morgen gut alle, dann will ich am So nicht zu lange. Bzw. wir fahren nur noch die Highlights an oder so. 

@Klabauterman: kann dich in Tü abholen. Habe ein Fahradträger.


----------



## monsterlurchi (18. Mai 2012)

ich hätte am Sonntag  Lust und Zeit. hm sind kein Problem wenn gemütlich und trails natürlich immer gut. ich würde aus Filderstadt und dann direkt zum Treffpunkt kommen.


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2012)

Du solltest halt mit Spitzkehren und S2-3 keine Problem haben. Oder kein Problem mit auch mal schieben. Treffpunkt müsste ich mal sehen. Würde gerne so um 10:00 auf dem Rad sitzen.

Wo parkt man denn in Neufen am besten? Beim Penny?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## monsterlurchi (18. Mai 2012)

hab ich kein Problem damit. spitzkehren sind mit meiner landen pitch zwar anstrengend wird aber schon werden. 

parken müsste man schauen. Supermarktparkplatz sollte am Sonntag aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## alböhi (19. Mai 2012)

treff punkt 10 uhr bei hardys.

mein ziel ist die uracher alb,
ein fetter eisbecher, ´n kapf und 
über die sommerhalde zurück    

für späteinsteiger 13 uhr_acher eisdiele
gegenüber vom rathaus.

gruss  andreas - bis nachher


----------



## cassn (19. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Könnte schon ein wenig mehr werden.  Dafür aber lohnt es sich. Sind eigentlich nur eine aneinanderreihung von Trails.
> 
> Machen wir das doch so... ich mach mich morgen gut alle, dann will ich am So nicht zu lange. Bzw. wir fahren nur noch die Highlights an oder so.
> 
> @Klabauterman: kann dich in Tü abholen. Habe ein Fahradträger.



du bist vermutlich heute schon unterwegs und leerst den Akku so dass die Runde morgen nicht zu hart wird?

Wo/wann(genau Adresse für ein Navi) wäre denn Treffpunkt morgen?
Und die Höhenmeter würden mich auch mal interessieren

Da ich bis her in meiner Region mit Spitzkehren nicht viel zu tun hatte, fehlt die Technik und Übung. Könnte man trotzdem mit fahren? Lernfähigkeit vorhanden. Wenn zu knifflig, kann ich auch schieben

Grüße einem Mössinger Gast


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2012)

Der Treffpunkt ist noch nicht so sicher. Aber bei N48 32.606 E9 22.601 gibt es Parplätze. Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob man die einfach benutzen kann. Ich würde es einfach mal riskiren und dort den Treffpunkt hin verlegen. 

http://g.co/maps/px5f5

Sagen wir so 10:00 dort. Ich verteile nachher noch meine Handynummer an all die die sich hier gemeldet haben. Die Tour wird so 1200hm haben. Habe auch noch Optionen die länger werden zu lassen. Sehen wir aber mal.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt ist noch nicht so sicher. Aber bei N48 32.606 E9 22.601 gibt es Parplätze. *Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob man die einfach benutzen kann.* Ich würde es einfach mal riskiren und dort den Treffpunkt hin verlegen.
> 
> http://g.co/maps/px5f5
> 
> Sagen wir so 10:00 dort. Ich verteile nachher noch meine Handynummer an all die die sich hier gemeldet haben. Die Tour wird so 1200hm haben. Habe auch noch Optionen die länger werden zu lassen. Sehen wir aber mal.



Ist kein Problem,sind öffentlich und kostenlos(die Ausbuchtung auf der gegenüberliegenden "Straßen"-Seite).

Gruß und viel Spaß,
Oli


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2012)

Dann machen wir das doch so.

Danke Oli


----------



## cassn (19. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt ist noch nicht so sicher. Aber bei N48 32.606 E9 22.601 gibt es Parplätze. Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob man die einfach benutzen kann. Ich würde es einfach mal riskiren und dort den Treffpunkt hin verlegen.
> 
> http://g.co/maps/px5f5
> 
> Sagen wir so 10:00 dort. Ich verteile nachher noch meine Handynummer an all die die sich hier gemeldet haben. Die Tour wird so 1200hm haben. Habe auch noch Optionen die länger werden zu lassen. Sehen wir aber mal.



Spadelsberg 1, korrekt?

Noch länger? Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich diese durchalten würde, will ja nicht als Bremse mitkommen Technisches Training mit mehreren finde ich aber gut und lehrreich.
Muß mal schauen was die Verwandtschaft nun geplant hat, da morgen für uns Abreisetag ist, da kann ich wohl nicht allzulang.

Kann man sich bei Erschöpfung sonst ausklinken und zum Startpunkt zurück?


----------



## Eisenfahrer (19. Mai 2012)

Hört sich gut an.
Dann schau ich um 10 in Neuffen am Sportplatz vorbei.
Wenn Ihr das zeitlich oder ortsmäßig verschiebt wäre's nett hier im Thread was zu finden.

Reiner


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin dann um 10 bei den vorher genannten Koordinaten.


----------



## BikerRT (19. Mai 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> Spadelsberg 1, korrekt?
> 
> Noch länger? Ich weiß gar nicht ob ich diese durchalten würde, will ja nicht als Bremse mitkommen Technisches Training mit mehreren finde ich aber gut und lehrreich.
> Muß mal schauen was die Verwandtschaft nun geplant hat, da morgen für uns Abreisetag ist, da kann ich wohl nicht allzulang.
> ...


Die Bremse zu sein, dafür sorge schon ich  Bin immer schon bei der Hälfte der Touren am Ende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2012)

Das liegt an deinen Motorcross Reifen.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Mai 2012)

Ich werd´ auch um 10 Uhr am Sportplatz Spadelsberg sein.



beetle schrieb:


> Das liegt an deinen Motorcross Reifen.


Das seh´ ich genauso.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2012)

Dann ist da morgen ja echt gut was los.  Freu mich schon!

Ich komm zusammen mit Klabautermann.


----------



## BikerRT (20. Mai 2012)

aber die Reifen sind soooooo super im Grip. Sauschwer, sauweich, mega Rollwiederstand. sind eben für Downhill gemacht.


----------



## Klabauterman (20. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Die Tour wird so 1200hm haben. Habe auch noch Optionen die länger werden zu lassen. Sehen wir aber mal.




ohgott  hab das letzte mal mit müh und not 1000hm geschafft


----------



## BikerRT (20. Mai 2012)

grade noch nen schwalbe fat albert hinten montiert, somit ist wenigstens mal am antrieb der Downhillreifen runter


----------



## mtbjahn (21. Mai 2012)

Die gestrige Tour war, wie gesagt, die härteste und längste, die ich dieses Jahr bisher gefahren bin. Ich behaupt´ einfach mal, daß wir über 1500 Höhenmeter zurückgelegt haben.
Leider sind meine Fotos nicht so toll geworden.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## beetle (21. Mai 2012)

Aber schön wars!


----------



## BikerRT (21. Mai 2012)

für mich extrem harte Tour...aber nur die harten kommen in den Garten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (21. Mai 2012)

Und wieviel km sind es geworden?

Danke für die Bilder, gab mir nen kleinen Eindruck von dem was mich erwartet hätte.

Aufgrund der Anreise und der Tourlänge, und da wir auch die Heimreise antreten müssten, hatte ich mich doch umentschieden, und bin mit einer Truppe am Rosberg gewesen.
War auch klasse und hat mir nen schönen Sturz beschert.
Diese schmalen Trails direkt am Hang mit rutschigen Steinen und Wurzeln waren Neuland für mich. 

Nochmals mein Dank an die 3-4 die mich kontaktiert und ein mitfahren angeboten hatten. Hat leider nur am letzten Tag zu einer Ausfahrt geführt.
Werde mich bei Bedarf gerne wider melden

Grüße
Marc


----------



## LeDidi (21. Mai 2012)

Hui, hui, hui - nachdem die Tour Ende März schon hart war, bin ich froh, gestern keinen mehr noch drauf gesetzt zu haben. Ein ander Mal dann wieder...


----------



## LeDidi (22. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine spontane Nachmittagstour auf die Alb? Dauer so zwei Stunden, Abfahrt so schnell wie möglich


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Mai 2012)

Gegenvorschlag: Einsiedel
16:30 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## LeDidi (22. Mai 2012)

Danke für das Angebot, war jetzt aber doch schon ziemlich fertig 
"Knall" noch ziemlich die Bänke hoch, ich muss noch am Timing feilen...


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Mai 2012)

Ich bin heut´ quasi zwei Touren gefahren. Bei der ersten ist mir logischerweise mal wieder `ne Speiche gerissen. War ja klar, immer bei jeder zweiten Tour.
Das aktuelle Projekt 65 funktioniert übrigens schon recht gut (heute ca. zehnmal).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (23. Mai 2012)

Speichen fatzen bei insgeamt zu wenig und bei stellenweise zu viel Spannung - aber die Frequenz kenn ich echt nur von dir. Am unsauberen Fahrstil (den du nicht hast) wird's auch echt nicht liegen.
Projekt 65?


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Mai 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Projekt 65?



Ich hab´ natürlich "Projekt 650B" gemeint. Du weißt doch, mein neuer Rahmen. Ach halt, der ist ja für diese altmodischen 26"-Räder. Ich bin wohl momentan etwas verwirrt.
Tu comprend?


----------



## LeDidi (23. Mai 2012)

Je comprends


----------



## alböhi (23. Mai 2012)

die sonne ist auf dem gewinnerkurs.
ich könnt mir vorstellen heut abend noch zu fahren.

juckt´s noch wen?


----------



## Quikley (23. Mai 2012)

Hey Ho liebe Bikerfreunde, spiele seit einiger Zeit mit dem Gedanken mir ein Radon Team 7.0 zu kaufen, jedoch hab ich folgendes Problem..... Ich kann nirgends einen Servicpartner in der Umgebung finden der ein Radon zum Testsitzen da hat. 

Nun wollte ich mal hier nachfragen ob denn einer so eins sein eigen nennt und so nett ist mich nur mal drauf sitzen lässt??? Egal ob 20" oder 22"

Bin 1,89cm groß Schrittlänge ist 91cm


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Mai 2012)

Von der Oberrohrlänge her würd´ ich Dir bei `nem Hardtail mit `ner SID-Gabel, das also eher für´s "Strecke machen" gedacht ist, 22" empfehlen. 594mm (bei 20") könnt´ ja sogar ich mit meinen 1,76cm zur Not noch fahren. Wenn Dir die 610mm der Rahmengröße 22" doch zu lang wären, könntest Du das mit `nem etwas kürzeren Vorbau (ca. 80mm) problemlos korrigieren.


----------



## Quikley (23. Mai 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort... hätte mich jetzt auch für 22" entschieden, trotzdem wollte ich schon ganz gern mal zur Probe mich druff hocken um einfach die gesammte geometrie zu spüren;-)


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2012)

Über ne Probefahrt geht nichts, man muß sich drauf wohlfühlen.

Allein die Geo-Daten sagen nicht alles.

Wenn man seine "Wohlfühldaten" hat, kein Problem.
Danach kaufte ich meine beiden letzten "Bolz-HT-Rahmen".

Am Enduro fuhr ich sehr viel Probe, alle gängigen Marken, und nur 2 kamen in Frage.
Trotz fast identischer Daten.

"Blind" kaufen würd ich keinesfalls.

Einen Rahmen hatte ich schon im Warenkorb, als ich eins probefahren konnte und total enttäuscht war...lag mir einfach nicht.


----------



## beetle (23. Mai 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Die gestrige Tour war, wie gesagt, die härteste und längste, die ich dieses Jahr bisher gefahren bin. Ich behaupt´ einfach mal, daß wir über 1500 Höhenmeter zurückgelegt haben.
> Leider sind meine Fotos nicht so toll geworden.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Also... Ich habe erst vor dem 2. Anstieg mitgeschnitten. Ab da waren es 1005hm und 35,8km. Fehlen so ca 300hm und 15km. Also halb so wild.


----------



## beetle (23. Mai 2012)

Achso... wenn man jetzt noch die Glättung anwirft, waren es noch 850hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (24. Mai 2012)

Ich fahr HT, das glättet nicht ;-)


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Achso... wenn man jetzt noch die Glättung anwirft, waren es noch 850hm



Hehe, kenne ich 

Und ja: Das Gefühl kann ganz schön täuschen 

Hatte schon viele Geräte, CicloSport (Hac's), VDO, Edge....

Stetige Anstiege wie Pässe stimmen eigentlich immer, aber spez. bei welligen Strecken wie am Albtrauf, triftet alles auseinander.
Mein Bruder hat den neuen VDO, ich den Edge, bei ca. 1000hm liegen wir teils 200hm auseinander.

Beim glätten nachher siehts wieder anders aus, kommt auf den Geräte-Glättungsfaktor an. Beim Hac warens beim 4er und 5er glaub bis 5hm ohne daß es zählt, beim Edge weiß ich es nicht.

Es stimmt jedoch, nach dem wir glätteten (mit demselben Programm natürlich), meist so auf 100hm (bei ca. 1000hm-Strecke).
Programm zu Programm sind locker 10-15% drin.

Manche haben noch einen Regler, mit dem man sich den Glättungsfaktor einstellen kann, bis das gewünschte Ergebnis rauskommt  (ST z.B.).

Wenn beim Rundkurs bergauf + bergab nicht identisch ist, kanns auch am Wetterumschwung liegen, das kann auch hier locker mal 150hm ausmachen.

Naja, im Prinzip auch egal, der Spaßfaktor muß stimmen 

Nur wenn ich mal am Albtrauf bin, und bei 800hm oder bei 1300hm bin, mache ich die runde Zahl halt gerne voll (wenns noch geht) 

Oder beim planen sehe ich, wieviel es ca. werden wird, speziell in den Alpen von großem Vorteil, da sieht man, wieviel hm man noch vor sich hat...ein richtig tolles Spielzeug


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Mai 2012)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Ich fahr HT, das glättet nicht ;-)



     

Da hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal 100Hömes vollbekommen.


Apropos gnadenlose Höhenmeter  ich werde meinen 180mm Bock am

Freitag (also morgen) ab 15Uhr die Alb hoch und runter scheuchen.

1500hm (Nach VDO-Richtlinien  ) sollten es schon werden.

Ist wer dabei?

Start könnte z.B. in Pfullingen alter Bahnhof sein

Ride on (Glättung oder nicht)

Chris


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)

Willst du für den Urlaub "vor-schaffen"? 
Heut klappts ja bei dir net, morgen ist bei mir noch nicht sicher, deshalb hab ich schon ne anstrengende Tour für heute ausgemacht  .
Sollte ich morgen doch früher abhauen können, und meine Beine sind noch fit, poste ich wie immer rechtzeitig oder schick ne PN.
(Vllt. kann ich heut auch noch absagen, wenn ich ihn erreiche).


----------



## beetle (24. Mai 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Da hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht mal 100Hömes vollbekommen.
> 
> 
> Apropos gnadenlose Höhenmeter  ich werde meinen 180mm Bock am
> ...



Am Sammstag hast du keine Zeit? Weil ich muss leider arbeiten. Würde aber mit dir gerne mal wieder eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Am Sammstag hast du keine Zeit? Weil ich muss leider arbeiten. Würde aber mit dir gerne mal wieder eine Runde drehen.



WE ist bei mir meist Familie angesagt.
Samstag bin ich dann schon auf dem Weg in den Urlaub.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)

Ist das mit morgen 1500 sicher?
Habe für heut abend abgesagt und werde dafür arbeitstechnisch überstunden schieben, dann kann ich morgen (zu 99.9999%) um 1400 weg und könnte um 1500 am alten Bahnhof in Pfullingen sein. 
Sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Mai 2012)

Morgen 15Uhr ist ziemlich sicher (99,99999%) 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (24. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (25. Mai 2012)

Wer kommt denn nachher an die Neckarbrücke? Ich denke ich bin dann da.

Achso: Bitte die Räder vorher in Stand setzen und Helm nicht vergessen, damit man zeitnah los kann.


----------



## loretto6 (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin um 18:15 da!


----------



## Gurgel (25. Mai 2012)

dito


----------



## guerzoni (25. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich gehe auch, mein name ist Henrique (aus Brasilien) und ich bin neue in Tübingen. Bis da


----------



## beetle (26. Mai 2012)

Werde nachher so gegen 3 mal zur Weilerburg und Bad Nidernau fahren. Da gibt es ein paar doch sehr interessante und ruppige Trails, die ich mal wieder fahren mag. 

Für den Fall das wer mit mag, ich fahre nachher über Tübingen mit dem Auto dort hin. 

Wenn er kurzentschlossen sein sollt...


----------



## loretto6 (26. Mai 2012)

Leider zu spät gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (26. Mai 2012)

hat morgen früh jemand lust auf eine tour um tübingen? 2-3h. ich sollte halt um 13 uhr wieder daheim sein, also eher zeitiger start.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Mai 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Morgen 15Uhr ist ziemlich sicher (99,99999%)
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



War die bester Tour bisher...alles abgegrast (und abgehakt!) was Rang und Namen hat...
Muß unbedingt wiederholt werden, war superklasse!

Hoffe, deine Säge konntest wieder geradebiegen 

Die hm erwähne ich jetzt nicht  

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## beetle (26. Mai 2012)

Ja, die Runden mit dem Chris haben was.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2012)

heut mittag oder morgen früh wer kurzfristig lust für ne Tour, ca. 3.5h kurz und schmerzlos?


----------



## bubutz2000 (27. Mai 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> morgen früh wer kurzfristig lust für ne Tour, ca. 3.5h kurz und schmerzlos?



Wo willst Du denn hin? Man sollte ja den Wanderern etwas aus dem Weg gehen...

LG Stephan


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2012)

hallo bubutz,
wann wölltest los,heut oder morgen?
Rest PN


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2012)

Falls noch wer früh aufsteht;

0800 alter Bahnhof / Friedhof Pfullingen


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an `ner kleinen, gemütlichen Runde (1,5 bis 2,5 Stunden) im Schönbuch oder auf die/der Alb am frühen Nachmittag?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## HerbertSchuster (28. Mai 2012)

hey, na ich würde ganz gern in nächster Tübinger Nähe ne Runde drehen. Würde dann als letztes den Neckar-Trail Richtung Hirschauer Baggersee fahren.


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Mai 2012)

Ok, sollen wir uns dann um 14 Uhr an der Tourist-Info treffen?
Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (28. Mai 2012)

hey, ok sehr gerne.bis 14 uhr dann.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2012)

Danke @bubutz, war wieder mal ne super-geile Tour,

auf den Trails gerockt, am Tisch diskutiert 

Hier noch ein Spot, und glaubt bloß nicht, ich sag euch wo!


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Mai 2012)

Im Allgäu kann man echt schön Fahrrad fahren:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49537
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/49597


----------



## Gurgel (28. Mai 2012)

Das sieht nach viel Spaß aus.


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Mai 2012)

Du warst heut´ mit Deinen Balancierversuchen auf dem Randstein nicht so ganz zufrieden, stimmt´s?


----------



## Gurgel (28. Mai 2012)

Tja.. Das Balancegefühl wollte heute die ganze Tour über nicht so recht aufkommen. Von daher hab ich leider keine Ahnung, welchen Randstein du jetzt genau meinst?


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Mai 2012)

Den bei dem Renault-Händler und dem Bowling-Center, in dem Industriegebiet direkt am Neckar.

Apropos Allgäu: Nachdem die Toddel-Trail-Days ja dieses Jahr ausfallen (@Toddel: Gute Besserung! Könntest Du mich mal in Deinen E-Mail-Verteiler aufnehmen?), könnt´ man mal wieder das Allgäu als Ziel für ein gemeinsames langes MTB-Wochenende auswählen, oder? Wer möcht´ die Organisation übernehmen? Nee, nicht der, der so dumm fragt.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Mai 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Den bei dem Renault-Händler und dem Bowling-Center, in dem Industriegebiet direkt am Neckar.
> 
> Apropos Allgäu: Nachdem die Toddel-Trail-Days ja dieses Jahr ausfallen (@Toddel: Gute Besserung! Könntest Du mich mal in Deinen E-Mail-Verteiler aufnehmen?), könnt´ man mal wieder das Allgäu als Ziel für ein gemeinsames langes MTB-Wochenende auswählen, oder? Wer möcht´ die Organisation übernehmen? Nee, nicht der, der so dumm fragt.



Der,der so dumm fragt! 

Nächste Woche(happy Kadaver) würde sich anbieten,ist aber wohl zu knapp?

Hast du noch Unterlagen von der FeWo in Bolsterlang?


----------



## Yetibike (29. Mai 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Der,der so dumm fragt!
> 
> Nächste Woche(happy Kadaver) würde sich anbieten,ist aber wohl zu knapp?
> 
> Hast du noch Unterlagen von der FeWo in Bolsterlang?



 wär interessant wenn ihr einen Bremser mitnehmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (29. Mai 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Den bei dem Renault-Händler und dem Bowling-Center, in dem Industriegebiet direkt am Neckar.
> 
> Apropos Allgäu: Nachdem die Toddel-Trail-Days ja dieses Jahr ausfallen (@Toddel: Gute Besserung! Könntest Du mich mal in Deinen E-Mail-Verteiler aufnehmen?), könnt´ man mal wieder das Allgäu als Ziel für ein gemeinsames langes MTB-Wochenende auswählen, oder? Wer möcht´ die Organisation übernehmen? Nee, nicht der, der so dumm fragt.



Wie Wäre es mit einem Wochenende im Schwarzwald? Mir schwebt da schon was vor... 

Wenn die Gruppe nicht zu groß sein soll, sagen wir mal 4 Leute ungefähr, dann würde ich die Koordination, unter Auschluss jeder Haftung, übernehmen. Garantie und Rückgabe ist auch ausgeschlossen, da Privatausfahrt.


----------



## beetle (29. Mai 2012)

An Happy Kadaver bin ich schon in den Alpen. Und zwar als "Helfer" hier. 

http://dav-tuebingen.de/template_lo...95&PHPSESSID=ca30499604f3ca3af8084c5626ea8a80

Ich bin da als Trailscout schon etwas vorher unterwegs. Gibt da übrigens noch freie Plätze. Der Ablauf sieht so aus: Samstag generelles Techniktrainig, Sonntag eine Ausfahrt. Die Ausfahrt wird sich im S1-2 Bereich bewegen mit einigen S3 Schlüsselstellen. Die An und Abreise wird vom DAV organisiert. 

Also wer noch nix vor hat, kann sich da gerne noch anmelden. 

Ich fahre dann mit nem Kumpel zusammen noch ins Trentino. Bissel biken und abhängen.


----------



## beetle (29. Mai 2012)

Werde nachher so um 6 wieder an der Weiler Burg und Bad Niedernau fahren gehen. Für den Fall das wer mit mag, würde mich freuen nicht alleine fahren zu müssen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Mai 2012)

*Langes Wochenende an Fronleichnahm im Allgäu:*

Ich hab mal bisschen gegoogelt,Unterkunft wäre auch so kurzfristig kein Problem!

Wer hätte denn grundsätzlich Interesse?
Dann würde ich mich drum kümmern.
(die folgenden Wochenenden wäre ich verhindert und könnte vermutlich erst Ende Juli wieder)


@Yeti-Oli: Der Job als Bremser ist auf Lebenszeit an mich vergeben!


----------



## britta-ox (29. Mai 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn grundsätzlich Interesse?
> Dann würde ich mich drum kümmern.
> (die folgenden Wochenenden wäre ich verhindert und könnte vermutlich erst Ende Juli wieder)


Interesse ja!!!!!
Aber wir sind ab 7.6. für einige Wochen weg und könnten auch erst Ende Juli wieder.

LG Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Mai 2012)

Du machst ja gleich Nägel mit Köpfen, Oli! Find´ ich prinzipiell gut, aber ich dacht´ eigentlich eher an Sommer oder Frühherbst. Schließlich komm´ ich ja quasi gerade erst aus dem Allgäu zurück. Wahrscheinlich wär´s auch sinnvoller, `nen "normalen" Freitag oder Montag einzuplanen, denn dann ist wahrscheinlich weniger los als an `nem Brückentag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (29. Mai 2012)

ausm Schnäppchenfred schweinegünstig ZTR:

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/de/radfahren/mtb/felgen/#productpage


----------



## Yetibike (29. Mai 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> *Langes Wochenende an Fronleichnahm im Allgäu:*
> 
> Ich hab mal bisschen gegoogelt,Unterkunft wäre auch so kurzfristig kein Problem!
> 
> ...


Ich hab da eher an bergab gedacht, muß aber das regierungstechnisch noch verhandeln


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Mai 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Du machst ja gleich Nägel mit Köpfen, Oli! Find´ ich prinzipiell gut, aber ich dacht´ eigentlich eher an Sommer oder Frühherbst. Schließlich komm´ ich ja quasi gerade erst aus dem Allgäu zurück. Wahrscheinlich wär´s auch sinnvoller, `nen "normalen" Freitag oder Montag einzuplanen, denn dann ist wahrscheinlich weniger los als an `nem Brückentag.



Ah,ok!

Man könnte natürlich auch nächste Woche(evtl.auch für eine Tagestour) UND im Spätsommer ins Allgäu.

Wobei ich nächste Woche auf eine Mitfahrgelegenheit angewiesen wäre.
(Auf mich kann meine Frau verzichten,nicht aber auf das "große" Auto)


----------



## Yetibike (30. Mai 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ah,ok!
> 
> Man könnte natürlich auch nächste Woche(evtl.auch für eine Tagestour) UND im Spätsommer ins Allgäu.
> 
> ...



In nen Smart soll auch ein Rad passen,hab ich zumindest gehört


----------



## Bube (30. Mai 2012)

Ja schon... aber ein Bike UND Oli


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Mai 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

Mit weiterem Gepäck wirds halt bissle eng


----------



## Yetibike (30. Mai 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Ja schon... aber ein Bike UND Oli






Wobei Du bestimmt mich auch gemeint hast


----------



## loretto6 (30. Mai 2012)

Der *Unterschied* zwischen euch beiden ist klein


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Mai 2012)

So könnte es gehen:


----------



## Yetibike (30. Mai 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Der *Unterschied* zwischen euch beiden ist klein



Na danke

Kannst ja dann wie der seltsame Engländer auf dem Dach sitzend mit Seilen lenken, aber die Laufräder sind definitiv kein 29Zoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail-charly (30. Mai 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Wie Wäre es mit einem Wochenende im Schwarzwald? Mir schwebt da schon was vor...
> 
> Wenn die Gruppe nicht zu groß sein soll, sagen wir mal 4 Leute ungefähr, dann würde ich die Koordination, unter Auschluss jeder Haftung, übernehmen. Garantie und Rückgabe ist auch ausgeschlossen, da Privatausfahrt.




Hallo Beetle,

hätte für unser Weekend 7.-10.6. noch 2 Plätze frei im Hochschwarzwald/Kirchzarten.

Bei Interesse einfach kurzfristig melden.

Tolle Trails und Downhills gibt es genügend.


----------



## BikerRT (31. Mai 2012)

hätte jemand Interesse am Samstag was zu starten? Bei ner entspannten Tour wäre ich dabei. Die letzten Male waren zwar immer super, aber für meinen Trainingsstand zu heftig.


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Juni 2012)

BikerRT schrieb:


> hätte jemand Interesse am Samstag was zu starten? Bei ner entspannten Tour wäre ich dabei. Die letzten Male waren zwar immer super, aber für meinen Trainingsstand zu heftig.



Morgen, 14 Uhr: Tour auf die/der Alb, Treffpunkt Bauhaus/Hardys Bike-Shop RT
Morgen, 18 Uhr: Grillen bei mir in Degerschlacht hinter´m Haus

Die Einladung zum zweiten Programmpunkt gilt für jeden, der schon mindestens zweimal mit mir gefahren ist. Wär´ gut, wenn Ihr Euch bis morgen 10 Uhr melden könntet, wenn Ihr zum Grillen kommt, damit ich ensprechend planen kann.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (1. Juni 2012)

ich hab total was in meinem Kalender verplant. Morgen kann ich doch nicht biken. 

@Mark: grillen am Abend evtl. Muss aber noch abchecken, ob ich nicht Besuch bekomme am Samstag Abend.


----------



## Renè29 (1. Juni 2012)

Meld mich für Tour und Grillen an


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. Juni 2012)

Renè29 schrieb:


> Meld mich für Tour und Grillen an



dito!


----------



## loretto6 (2. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch kommen, weiß aber nicht, ob ich´s bis zum Grillen durchhalte - habe die ganze Woche um 5 angefangen


----------



## LeDidi (2. Juni 2012)

Ui... Nachdem ich wieder im Lande bin, klingt adas auch sehr verlockend. Muss nur noch mein Rad wieder zusammenbauen. Ich beeil mich


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Juni 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ui... Nachdem ich wieder im Lande bin, klingt adas auch sehr verlockend. Muss nur noch mein Rad wieder zusammenbauen. Ich beeil mich



Kannst Du im Bezug auf´s Grillen schon was Genaueres sagen? Kannst Du (wenn Du kommst) die Hope-Adapter mitbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (2. Juni 2012)

muss leider definitiv absagen. Habs leider verplant mit meinen Terminen. Viel Spaß allen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Juni 2012)

@Mark:
Vielen Dank für Speis´und Trank!

Ich habe eben nach Karate Monkey Rahmensets gegoogelt,sind deutlich günstiger als im Vorjahr!  Hmm........


----------



## alböhi (3. Juni 2012)

[email protected] : dito

am kommenden samstag könnt ihr bei schönem wetter das "gleiche" nochmal haben - 
zur einweihung meiner dachterasse in rt city.

gruss andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Juni 2012)

Es hat mich gefreut, daß Ihr alle zum Grillen gekommen seid!
Bei der Tour hätten dagegen ruhig noch ein paar Leute mehr dabei sein können, aber Qualität ist ja wichtiger als Quantität, daher hat sie trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Für mich war´s ein sehr schöner Tag. 
Dank an alle, die meine unterdurchschnittliche Leistung als Gastgeber kompensiert haben!

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## LeDidi (3. Juni 2012)

Danke auch von mir! 

Hätte jemand - jetzt, wo das Wetter einigermaßen gut ist - Lust auf eine kleine Runde?


----------



## Yetibike (3. Juni 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Es hat mich gefreut, daß Ihr alle zum Grillen gekommen seid!
> Bei der Tour hätten dagegen ruhig noch ein paar Leute mehr dabei sein können, aber Qualität ist ja wichtiger als Quantität, daher hat sie trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Für mich war´s ein sehr schöner Tag.
> Dank an alle, die meine unterdurchschnittliche Leistung als Gastgeber kompensiert haben!
> 
> ...



Sorry aber rt 14 Uhr war mir leider zeitlich und körperlich leider nicht möglich gewesen

Das nächste Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eahaemmerle (3. Juni 2012)

@HerbertSchuster: brauchst du eigentlich noch Teile für dein lowbudget-Bike?


----------



## Yetibike (3. Juni 2012)

Schi... Doppelpost


----------



## pikehunter69 (4. Juni 2012)

hallo zusammen,

bin gerade dabei meinen Keller zu räumen.
brauche Platz und Geld für mein neues Projekt.
Vielleicht ist ja für den einen oder anderen etwas dabei.

siehe meine bikemarkt Anzeigen

ALEXANDER


----------



## eahaemmerle (4. Juni 2012)

Ich verkaufe meinen Rahmen! Bilder siehe Album. 150 FP, Steuersatz und Innenlager lass ich drin. Kann auch probegefahren werden (Aufbau wie auf den Fotos). Ich würde ihn auch gegen ein Dirtrahmen tauschen.


----------



## Yetibike (5. Juni 2012)

Ha endlich ein Verkaufsthread, hab ich schon vermisst


----------



## eahaemmerle (5. Juni 2012)

Hast ja recht. Ich wollt nur kucken, ob jemand in der Gegend Interesse daran hat, bevor ich ihn in den bikemarkt stelle.


----------



## LeDidi (5. Juni 2012)

Habt ihr schon gesehen, dass ich einen Monarch rumliegen habe? 

Liebe Gemeinde,
*heute, 17:30, Dämpferklinik* Tübingen, Heinlenstraße 16a würde ich eine kleine Runde drehen - kommt zahlreich!


----------



## loretto6 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich hab schon gesehen, ist aber die falsche Einbaulänge!

Ich würde gerne, hab aber um 17 Uhr noch einen Termin, mal schaun, ob´s reicht. Ich melde mich telefonisch, falls es nicht zu lange dauert.


----------



## Gurgel (9. Juni 2012)

morgen früh jemand lust, sollte es trocken bleiben?


----------



## alböhi (9. Juni 2012)

wenn´s net zu früh ist - gern.

auf´d alb?!

gruss andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (10. Juni 2012)

Jo... wenn "net zu frÃ¼h" â mittags, wÃ¤re ich auch gerne dabei!


----------



## Gurgel (10. Juni 2012)

nachdem es jetzt eben doch etwas geregnet hat werde ich etwas später starten, eher so halb 12 - 12. aber ich kann dann max. 2h. lang, weil ich nachmittags besuch erwarte. sprich alb ist für mich nich drin, nur tübingen.


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Juni 2012)

Zu `ner kleineren Runde würd´ ich mich wohl auch überreden lassen. Ob Alb oder Schönbuch, daß wär´ mir relativ egal. 
Wo findet heut´ eigentlich das public viewing für den DH-Worldcup in Fort William statt? Ich hab´ schon meine Flaggen ans Rad montiert. <-- Scherz

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## alböhi (10. Juni 2012)

gut sonne sieht anders aus - aber es ist trocken auf der alb.

konkrete vorschläge?

@ christoph : schon wach oder doch fort william, könn´mer auch bei mir gucken.


----------



## LeDidi (10. Juni 2012)

Am Start


----------



## alböhi (10. Juni 2012)

schön - treff am ZOB - mark ruft dich an.
aber leider läuft die übertragung bei mir wegen zu wenig arbeitsspeicher nicht.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juni 2012)

geht morgen was an der Touri-Info?


----------



## LeDidi (14. Juni 2012)

Jep - ein alter Mitfahrer wird wahrscheinlich wieder antreten...


----------



## beetle (14. Juni 2012)

komm auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sappalot (15. Juni 2012)

hi, bin neu dabei und würde auch mal gern vorbeischauen. treffpunkt ist 18 uhr oder?

edit: schaffs heut leider doch nicht. nächstes mal. aber uhrzeit stimmt so?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. Juni 2012)

Ich passe auch,hab keine rechte Lust und mir was anderes vorgenommen.


----------



## beetle (15. Juni 2012)

18:15

Bis gleich


----------



## Gurgel (15. Juni 2012)

schön wars! nach der kleinen kornfeld expedition die kontrolle auf zecken nicht vergessen. an mir hatte sich eine festgebissen.


----------



## beetle (15. Juni 2012)

Grillen vor dem Biken ist keine gute idee muss ich feststellen. Irgendwie 0 Konzentration gehabt und zudem noch unwillig den Berg hoch zu fahren. Runter war auch doof. Die Kirschen am Feld waren lecker.


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Juni 2012)

Ich würd´ gerne morgen `ne Tour fahren und/oder den Bike-Park in Unterensingen oder einen der inoffiziellen Bike-Parks in der Nähe von Tübingen besuchen.
Hat jemand ähnliche Pläne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (16. Juni 2012)

ich hatte mit rene überlegt evt mal rottenburg abzufahren. ne tour mit bzw und/oder etwas spielen fände ich aber fast noch besser.


----------



## LeDidi (16. Juni 2012)

Ich wär gerne am Start - merke aber, wie sich irgendwas anbahnt. Ich schätze, ich schon mich morgen lieber ein bisschen und greif dann nächste Woche wieder voll an. Sorry...


----------



## beetle (16. Juni 2012)

Freundin will klettern und ich hätte auch mal wieder Lust zu. Ich muss daher mal für Morgen passen.


----------



## alböhi (16. Juni 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich würd´ gerne morgen `ne Tour fahren und/oder den Bike-Park in Unterensingen oder einen der inoffiziellen Bike-Parks in der Nähe von Tübingen besuchen.
> Hat jemand ähnliche Pläne?



tübingen passt - ich hab da morgen noch was abzuarbeiten.
gestern war´s da aber noch ganz schön nass.

ruf an dreas


----------



## Gurgel (16. Juni 2012)

tü wär ich auf jeden fall auch dabei. nass ist hier gar nix mehr, ideale bedingungen.


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Juni 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> tü wär ich auf jeden fall auch dabei. nass ist hier gar nix mehr, ideale bedingungen.



Dann treffen wir uns um *10 Uhr an der Tourist-Info*. Paßt das bei Dir? Kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Gurgel (16. Juni 2012)

Das passt. Dann bis morgen!


----------



## alböhi (16. Juni 2012)

dito.


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Juni 2012)

Wer heute nicht dabei war, hat unter anderem Folgendes verpaßt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50211


----------



## DocB (17. Juni 2012)

Franz4tel und Wrml-Steinbruch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (17. Juni 2012)

Rchtg.


----------



## beetle (17. Juni 2012)

Wrml ist ja für mich nur ein Steinfwurf entfernt, trotzdem bin ich da ganz wenig... Nächste mal wieder.


----------



## alböhi (18. Juni 2012)

DocB schrieb:


> Franz4tel und Wrml-Steinbruch?



@n alle mitleser aus dem regierungspräsidium und dem forstamt:
der typ hat überhaupt keine ahnung - die spots sind auf melmag


----------



## DocB (18. Juni 2012)

vrdmt. Die Bilder waren so schön, da wollte ich tschen und trnen und trotzdem die Frge lswrdn...


----------



## LeDidi (18. Juni 2012)

Ui, ui, ui... Noch mal ärgerlicher, nicht dabei gewesen zu sein!


----------



## HerbertSchuster (20. Juni 2012)

hey, wird jemand in der nächsten Zeit ne Runde im Reutlinger Marktwasen drehen? Da gibts doch auch nen Pumptrack, oder? (Panzergelände?)
Wär mal interessiert das mit meinem Hardtail auszuprobieren.


----------



## eahaemmerle (20. Juni 2012)

Das is ne gute idee! Allerdings sind die nächsten 3-4 Wochenenden vollgestopft  Unter der Woche müsst ich mal gucken aber da hab ich aucg wenig zeit.


----------



## beetle (22. Juni 2012)

Könnte sich die Freitagsrunde auch vorstellen mal in Rottenburg zu starten? Kenne da eine recht lohnende Runde...


----------



## loretto6 (22. Juni 2012)

Ich bin für Start in Tübingen, von mir aus können wir aber gerne mal nach R´burg fahren. Heute könnte es wg Fußball aber knapp werden mit der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sappalot (22. Juni 2012)

bin heute leider nicht dabei. viel spaß euch.


----------



## beetle (22. Juni 2012)

Also mir ist Fußball egal. Bzw dann sind die Wälder wenigstens leer. 

Die Anreise sind halt 13km...


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Juni 2012)

Was geht morgen? Bike-Park Unterensingen?


----------



## eahaemmerle (23. Juni 2012)

Menno, hab von 10-19 uhr Proben (orchester)  Vielleicht in 3 Wochen am we...


----------



## beetle (23. Juni 2012)

Ich will morgen nicht so viel machen. Ich radel morgen nach Rottenburg und fahre da bissel rum. Eher Locker nicht zu viel hm. Paar nette Trails. Wenn sich wer anschließen mag...


----------



## Gurgel (23. Juni 2012)

ich wäre in unterensingen dabei. marc pm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (23. Juni 2012)

Wann soll es denn da los gehen, wenn ich mir es doch noch anders überlegen sollte...


----------



## beetle (23. Juni 2012)

Ich seh gerade das das ein Dirt Park ist. Damit kann man mich gar nicht locken. Zu anstrengend. Dann bleibts bei meiner Rentnerrunde morgen. ;D


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Juni 2012)

Man könnt´ ja (ähnlich wie letzten Sonntag) ein bis zwei Stunden im Dirt Park fahren und danach noch in der dortigen Gegend `ne ein- bis zweistündige Tour fahren. Vielleicht können uns Oli und/oder Rene29 ein paar Trails zeigen. Ich frag´ mal im Nachbarthread an.


----------



## beetle (24. Juni 2012)

Ich werde so zwischen 12 und 13:00 bei mir richtung Rottenburg los fahren. Wenn sich wer anschließen mag.... Unterensingen ist mir heute zu weit. Aber wann anders mal.  Wir könnten aber auch mal nach Albstadt, was mich deutlich mehr reizen würde.


----------



## mtbjahn (24. Juni 2012)

Albstadt ist halt auch nochmal deutlich weiter weg (zumindest von Reutlingen aus). Aber ich will auch dieses Jahr mal dort fahren.
Heute fahren Gurgel und ich aber definitiv nach/in Unterensingen.


----------



## beetle (24. Juni 2012)

Viel spaß euch!


----------



## LeDidi (24. Juni 2012)

Wann habt ihr denn vor, los zu gehen/dort zu sein?

Würde es noch Leute für eine entspannte, kleine Runde auf die Alb geben?


----------



## Gurgel (24. Juni 2012)

War heute in der Tat deutlich anstrengender als (von mir) erwartet. Aber auch richtig geil. So einen Pumptrack bräuchte man halt auch in Tübingen.


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2012)

Der nächste ist in Gomaringen. Die haben immer So. offene Tür. 

Bei mir sind es entspannte 42km mit 980hm geworden. Bin auch ein wenig für OSM mappen gewesen und habe ein paar trails gescoutet und was gefunden. War sehr entspannt der Sonntag.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. Juni 2012)

Mittags mit Gurgel im Dirt-Park und abends mit LeDidi auf meiner Standard-Runde, dazu gutes Wetter - ein sehr gelungener Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2012)

Hat ja gestern auch länger gehalten als angesagt. Perfekte position auf dem Bike übrigens. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## beetle (26. Juni 2012)

Mag heute wer nach Rottenburg mit kommen? So um kurz vor 5 in der Fußgängerzone an der Eisdiele?


----------



## beetle (26. Juni 2012)

Heute übelst kranke Treppen entdeckt.  Sollten sich im S4 Bereicht bewegen. Ich konnte die nicht mehr fahren. Mich hats auf die Fresse gelegt und mein großes Kettenblatt hat auch mal bessere Zeiten gesehen. Hab echt respekt vor denen.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juni 2012)

laß mich raten: Wolfsfelsen?


----------



## beetle (26. Juni 2012)

Nein, nicht in der schwäbischen Alb.  Irgendwo bei Rottenburg.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Juni 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Heute übelst kranke Treppen entdeckt.  Sollten sich im S4 Bereicht bewegen. Ich konnte die nicht mehr fahren. Mich hats auf die Fresse gelegt und mein großes Kettenblatt hat auch mal bessere Zeiten gesehen. Hab echt respekt vor denen.



Na, besser dein großes Kettenblatt hat Zahnausfall als du 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (26. Juni 2012)

Mir gehts gut bis auf eine kleine Schramme am Arm. Der Helm hat auch das getan wofür ich ihn gekauft hab. Das sind Treppen in kurzen Abständen. Hast mal 1/2m und mal ein wenig mehr bis zur nächsten. Die Treppen haben so 4-8 Stufen je im 60° Winkel. Danach kommen noch ganz schmale Treppen und eine extreme Kehre. Die Treppen gehen sicher mit dem richtigen Bike, das mehr Bodenfreiheit hat. Mein AM ist da fehl am Platz.


----------



## mtbjahn (26. Juni 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Die Treppen gehen sicher mit dem richtigen Bike, das mehr Bodenfreiheit hat. Mein AM ist da fehl am Platz.



Bitte keine Ausreden, sondern einfach mal zur Abwechslung das Fahrwerk straffer abstimmen und das sowieso beschädigte Kettenblatt gegen `nen Bash-Ring ersetzen. 
Spaß beiseite, wenn man mit dem großen Kettenblatt bergab aufsetzt, dann muß man diese Stelle meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt runterfahren.


----------



## beetle (26. Juni 2012)

Was bei rum kommt, wenn man es trotzdem probiert, kann ich dir sagen.  Das Fahrwerk ist schon recht straff abgestimmt. SAG=0. Compression recht weit zu. Geht schon. 

Das Bash ist schon bestellt, ist aber gerade nicht lieferbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (27. Juni 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> SAG=0.



@ Volker: ...


----------



## KaiKaisen (27. Juni 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Bitte keine Ausreden, sondern einfach mal zur Abwechslung das Fahrwerk straffer abstimmen und das sowieso beschädigte Kettenblatt gegen `nen Bash-Ring ersetzen.
> Spaß beiseite, wenn man mit dem großen Kettenblatt bergab aufsetzt, dann muß man diese Stelle meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt runterfahren.



Genau dann wirds zeit zum springen


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> @ Volker: ...



Insider?


----------



## LeDidi (27. Juni 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Insider?



Ja


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2012)

Ich lass mich mal die Tage einweihen, wenn ihr mich da in euren elitär ausgewählten Kreis einweihen wollt.


----------



## LeDidi (27. Juni 2012)

Mindestens die elitärsten Radler Deutschlands 
Gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (27. Juni 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> @ Volker: ...



an der stelle musste ich auch kurz lachen. 


rene, morgen treppe zeigen, dann gibts eine erklärung!


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2012)

Ok. Ich schick dich in dein Verderben und warte dann von einem anderen Trail kommend unten auf dich. Achso... unten ist es recht stark zugewachsen. Viel Spaß mit deinem 800er Lenker.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2012)

poste doch die Koordinaten, dann kann ich bald mit dem Hollandrad runter


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2012)

Wenn du das mit dem Klapprad machst, bekommst du ein Eis von mir.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2012)

hmmm, vielleicht ist es ja ein Klapprad bis ich unten bin  , ein Bike hab ich, das nicht mehr wert ist als ein gutes Eis mit viiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel Eierlikör


----------



## Gurgel (27. Juni 2012)

von fahren war doch keine rede...


----------



## beetle (27. Juni 2012)

Getragen wird dann aber nicht. Von oben am Stück bis unten auf dem Rad muss schon sein. Du hast mehrere Versuche frei. Auf Style leg ich kein wert. Hollandrad, Klapprad oder vergleichbares sind ok. 

Ne Eisdiele gibts in Rottenburg, du musst da aber noch aus eigener Kraft hinkommen. 


Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Gurgel (27. Juni 2012)

zahl mir lieber den rollstuhl wenns schief geht.


----------



## beetle (28. Juni 2012)

Ich schenk dir ne geländegängige Bereifung. Gibt da auch twenty9? Vielleicht müsste man dir dann was passend machen von so nem Römischen Streitwagen mit 2PS. Scheint es auch in stylischem Weis zu geben.


----------



## Bube (29. Juni 2012)

Heute wer in TÜ um 18:15 Uhr am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (29. Juni 2012)

Wenn´s nicht gerade gewittert, ja!


----------



## beetle (29. Juni 2012)

Ich muss passen.


----------



## Bube (29. Juni 2012)

Update: wir bleiben heute bei den heimischen Kirschen. Viel Spass in TÜ. Michael


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Juni 2012)

Dafür sind mein Kollege und ich am Start.


----------



## morei (29. Juni 2012)

Tag zusammen,

ist für morgen Vormittag etwas in Planung?

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## LeDidi (29. Juni 2012)

...war schon mit dem Rad in Tübingen, kam aber dann doch nicht los  Bald mal wieder!


----------



## alböhi (29. Juni 2012)

wer fährt morgen mit auf´n albtraufneidreit ?

start nicht vor 20 uhr.

für den "kleinen hunger zwischendurch" hab ich reichlich dinkelfleischküchle  gebraten.

gruss andreas


----------



## LeDidi (30. Juni 2012)

Wäre eigentlich eine Idee. Auch eventuell für morgen. DX ist geladen - nur fängt es gerade mit Donnern an...


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Juni 2012)

Und wie sieht´s morgen aus? Würd´ jemand mit auf die/der Alb fahren, falls es wider Erwarten nicht regnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (30. Juni 2012)

Sehr gerne eigentlich. Muss nur schauen, wann. Bin vorher noch zum Essen eingeladen, könnte also erst so ab drei. Das wird euch zu spät sein, oder?


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Juni 2012)

Da das Wetter über den ganzen Tag hinweg gleich schlecht vorhergesagt ist, wär´ mir die Uhrzeit relativ egal.


----------



## LeDidi (30. Juni 2012)

Ich meld mich/poste es


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Juli 2012)

Nach dem Regen der letzten Stunden werd´ ich heut´ höchstens ein bisschen Fahrtechniktraining auf Asphalt/Beton/Stein/Holz machen und dafür müßten die genannten Werkstoffe auch erstmal halbwegs trocken werden.

Hier sind übrigens meine Fotos von vorgestern.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## HerbertSchuster (1. Juli 2012)

es ist doch immer schön zu wissen oder zu sehen, dass wie das wetter bei solchen sportaktivitäten wie dem mountainbiken mitspielt.


ps: wer hat mir gestern auf dem flohmarkt die manitoufedergabel streitig gemacht? ich kam, sah, kam wieder und weg ward sie....


----------



## LeDidi (1. Juli 2012)

...der an der Eisenbahnstraße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (4. Juli 2012)

Hat heute jemand Lust auf eine Fahrt mit Lampe auf die Unterhose oder dergleichen? Gerne auch Einsiedel - Mark?
Treffpunkt so um 21:30 in der Innenstadt?

*22:00, Parkplatz "Unterhose", unten im Tale vor dem Schlagbaume.*


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Juli 2012)

Hab´s zum einen zu spät gelesen und muß zum anderen morgen arbeiten.


----------



## beetle (4. Juli 2012)

Bei dem Regen jetzt wünsche ich euch nicht draußen zu sein. Momentan ist das Wetter echt suboptimal.


----------



## LeDidi (4. Juli 2012)

...haben zwar die Route etwas abgeändert aber abgesehen vom Nieseln war es weitestgehend trocken. Wir hatten Glück.

Schönes Abfahrtsspektakel mit den Blitzen am Horizont!


----------



## alböhi (6. Juli 2012)

hallo tübingen.

habt ihr lust heut auf die alb zu fahren?

wo steine sind hat´s keinen schlamm


----------



## loretto6 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich bin heute Abend nicht dabei. Hab ausnahmsweise was anderes vor.


----------



## beetle (6. Juli 2012)

Ich auch nicht. Vielleicht drehe ich mal so eine kleine Runde.


----------



## toddel1 (7. Juli 2012)

Hi Leutz!
leider habe ich gestern nicht rechtzeitig in die Post geguckt.
Trotzdem waren wir immerhin zu zweit und die zwei Stunden Tour war gerade recht zum Üben!
Yes - Toddel is back!! - wenn auch noch an Abfahrten aus dem Sattel etwas geschwächt und schmerzbeladen 
Hoffentlich sieht man sich bald wieder.
P.S.: Sobald ich meine Beinfunktionen wieder einschätzen kann geht´s an die *TTD2012-Herbst-Edition* 
CU on trail
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Gurgel (7. Juli 2012)

rene und ich fahren morgen voraussichtlich mal wieder in richtung pfullingen. wer lust? das wetter sollte ziemlich perfekt werden.


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Juli 2012)

Wir drei würden gerne mitfahren: Me, myself and I.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (7. Juli 2012)

sehr schön! also wir fahren um 11 in tübingen los. würde vorschlagen wir treffen uns dann direkt in pfullingen friedhof oder waldcafé?


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Juli 2012)

Ok, Friedhof / Cafe-Rest. Alter Bahnhof in Pfullingen um 11:30 Uhr?


----------



## Gurgel (7. Juli 2012)

klingt gut, passt.


----------



## beetle (7. Juli 2012)

Wie wäre es eigentlich mal mit Urach? Weil da gäbe es laut Karte auch einiges zu entdecken... nur mal so als Idee?


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Juli 2012)

Auch ok.


----------



## beetle (7. Juli 2012)

Schauen wir morgen mal. Treffen wir uns einfach morgen in Pfullingen am Friedhof.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Juli 2012)

Alles klar, *Friedhof / Cafe-Rest. Alter Bahnhof in Pfullingen um 11:30 Uhr*


----------



## Gurgel (8. Juli 2012)

ich hoff mal bei euch isses nur halb so nass wie hier in tübingen momentan?


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Juli 2012)

Hier in Degerschlacht regnet´s momentan ziemlich stark. Wollt Ihr trotzdem fahren oder lassen wir´s dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (8. Juli 2012)

naja... also in tübingen würde ich heute nicht mehr fahren wollen, so kräftig wie es jetzt geregnet hat.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Juli 2012)

Hier regnet´s seit etwa zehn Minuten nicht mehr.
Auf der Alb gibt´s zwar einerseits wenig Pfützen und das Wasser läuft schnell ab, aber andererseits sind die vielen Steine und Wurzeln bei Nässe halt ziemlich rutschig.
Mir ist es relativ egal, ob wir fahren oder nicht, ich hab´ zuhause genug zu erledigen.


----------



## Gurgel (8. Juli 2012)

Hier ist es jetzt auch trocken (von oben). Ich erreiche Rene eh nicht, von daher wird der um 11 bei mir sein und wir fahren einfach, würde ich sagen. Nasse Wurzeln/Steine stören mich nicht großartig, das ist gutes Training. Will nur nicht dreckig werden.


----------



## eahaemmerle (10. Juli 2012)

Wo sind denn eigentlich die ganzen bikeparks hier in der Nähe? Dass in Gomaringen und in Albstadt einer ist, weiss ich aber wo gibts noch welche? So was wie der Steinbruch in Wurmlingen wird nach 2-3 besuchen langweilig, da gibts ja nur Schanzen. Gibt es irgendwo auch eine richtige Downhill-Strecke in einem der offiziellen oder inoffiziellen Park?  
Danke schonmal 

P.s: Hat jemand von euch zufällig einen xc- oder fr-highroller in 2.35 zuhause rumliegen und würde ihn gegen einen wenig benutzten Intense System4 tauschen?


----------



## alböhi (14. Juli 2012)

wer hat lust morgen nachmittag ab 15 uhr mit mir eine 
albtraufrunde richtung hülben zu drehn?


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Juli 2012)

Ich würd´ ja gern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonibeck (15. Juli 2012)

Klingelingeling, Semesterferien! Falls jemand für eine kurze oder längere Feierabendrunde in Urach oder Seeburg zu haben ist kann er sich gerne melden. Länge Variabel, Werktag auch 

Andererseits würde ich gerne mal den berühmt berüchtigten Unendlichen Trail vom hohen Neuffen Richtung Urach kennenlernen. Kennt den einer von euch und würde sich als Guide anbieten?

PS: Da mein Automobil gerade in den Federn hängt, bin ich Lokalitätsmäßig leider nicht sehr flexibel...


----------



## Gurgel (18. Juli 2012)

heute gegen später jemand um tübingen rum?


----------



## BikerRT (20. Juli 2012)

hat zufällig jemand nen 2-fach-Umwerfer SLX rumliegen und will den für paar Euronen loswerden?


----------



## loretto6 (20. Juli 2012)

Ich kann heute Abend wegen eines beruflichen Termins leider nicht fahren


----------



## Gurgel (20. Juli 2012)

Ich war aufgrund der Wettervorhersage die beiden letzten Tage schon, heute ist Pause für mich.


----------



## Creative_ (21. Juli 2012)

hi, bin neu hier. wer ist denn alles so in reutlingen unterwegs?? fahre öfters nach gönningen und im markwasen. gibts noch jemand hier der dort unterwegs ist?

mfg


----------



## 4mate (21. Juli 2012)

Creative_ schrieb:


> hi, bin neu hier. wer ist denn alles so in reutlingen unterwegs?


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=432679


----------



## Creative_ (21. Juli 2012)

danke für die info


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juli 2012)

Creative_ schrieb:


> danke für die info



..mit der du allerdings nix anfangen kannst,da "Big Brother" 4mate(Ist das eigentlich cool,statt sinnvollen Beiträgen immer nur irgendwelche Links zu posten?)Die Liste vom Ulmer und nicht vom Reutlinger Thread verlinkt hat


----------



## Simon81 (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich wohn in Tübingen und bin immer wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Strecken.

Ich fahre kein Downhill oder Bikeparks sondern eher tourenorientiert aber sehr gerne mit schönen Trails.

Meine Frage an Euch:
*
Könnt ihr mich vielleicht mit ein paar GPS-Tracks hier in der Region (Tü/Rt/Alb) versorgen? Wäre wirklich klasse!!!*

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Simon

P.S.: Kennt sich jemand auf dem Spitzberg in Tübingen aus? Sind da Trails vorhanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (21. Juli 2012)




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. Juli 2012)

Simon81 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wohn in Tübingen und bin immer wieder auf der Suche nach neuen Strecken.
> 
> ...



Du wohnst in Tübingen und weißt nicht,ob es am Spitzberg Trails gibt? Etwas "seltsam"...

Du kannst dich gerne mal bei einer Tour anschließen.
GPS Tracks wirst du hier sicher nicht bekommen.


----------



## Simon81 (21. Juli 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Du wohnst in Tübingen und weißt nicht,ob es am Spitzberg Trails gibt? Etwas "seltsam"...
> 
> Du kannst dich gerne mal bei einer Tour anschließen.
> GPS Tracks wirst du hier sicher nicht bekommen.




Ich bin vor kurzem mal auf einem Trail auf dem Spitzberg gefahren der dann heftig steil und zumindest für mich nicht mehr fahrbar wurde. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es noch weitaus mehr gibt, die vielleicht mehr Spass machen.

Wieso ist es seltsam danach zu fragen und wieso bekommt man hier keine GPS-Tracks?

Danke für das Angebot, wann und wo würdest Du denn eine nächste Tour fahren?

Grüße


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2012)

Also wenn das Wetter einigermaßen hält, würde ich ja noch ganz gerne ein Tour ab RT fahren - hätte ich da Mitstreiter?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2012)

Simon81 schrieb:


> Ich bin vor kurzem mal auf einem Trail auf dem Spitzberg gefahren der dann heftig steil und zumindest für mich nicht mehr fahrbar wurde. Könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es noch weitaus mehr gibt, die vielleicht mehr Spass machen.
> 
> Wieso ist es seltsam danach zu fragen und wieso bekommt man hier keine GPS-Tracks?
> 
> ...



Treffpunkt heute 14.30 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Metzingen

Ansonsten öfter(speziell zu den Wochenenden hin) in diesen oder in den Nürtingen/Metzingen-Thread schauen.Wenn jemand fährt,schreibt er/sie es meistens hier rein.

Es gehen Gerüchte um ,daß sich gerne mal Forstbeamte,Jäger o.ä.
hier als Biker ausgeben,um an Infos zu kommen.
Deshalb ist es ein No-Go,GPS-Daten oder Wegbeschreibungen öffentlich zu posten oder per PM an Unbekannte weiterzugeben.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Treffpunkt heute 14.30 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Metzingen
> 
> Ansonsten öfter(speziell zu den Wochenenden hin) in diesen oder in den Nürtingen/Metzingen-Thread schauen schauen.Wenn jemand fährt,schreibt er/sie es meistens hier rein.
> 
> ...



Das klingt doch super!


----------



## keepcool79 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich bin vielleicht auch dabei. Bin gerade noch in GP, müsste mir reichen. Falls ich nicht am Startpunkt bin, hat es nicht gereicht.

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2012)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht auch dabei. Bin gerade noch in GP, müsste mir reichen. Falls ich nicht am Startpunkt bin, hat es nicht gereicht.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Doro



Falls mit GP Göppingen und nicht Garmisch-Partenkirchen gemeint ist,ansonsten könnte es knapp werden


----------



## eahaemmerle (22. Juli 2012)

Fährt heute noch jemand auf der neuen Strecke im franz Viertel? Ich bin ca. ab 16:15 da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juli 2012)

Es wär´nett, wenn die beiden Herren `nen kurzen prüfenden Blick auf das Rad der Dame werfen würden, denn das hat vermutlich in den letzten Wochen/Monaten niemand gemacht. Ihr seid ja beide passionierte Schrauber, daher habt Ihr damit bestimmt kein Problem, oder?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Es wär´nett, wenn die beiden Herren `nen kurzen prüfenden Blick auf das Rad der Dame werfen würden, denn das hat vermutlich in den letzten Wochen/Monaten niemand gemacht. Ihr seid ja beide passionierte Schrauber, daher habt Ihr damit bestimmt kein Problem, oder?



Du weißt doch,das ich sowas gerne auch unaufgefordert mache.


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juli 2012)

Die einen schrauben halt lieber, die anderen fahren lieber. Eigentlich sollten wir tauschen. In meiner Wohnung kann man nämlich momentan vor lauter Radteilen kaum laufen. Aber dann hätt´ ich nachher so schlabbrig abgestimmte Federelemente, die bei zwei Treppenstufen schon fast durchschlagen.


----------



## ZeroTobi (22. Juli 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Es wär´nett, wenn die beiden Herren `nen kurzen prüfenden Blick auf das Rad der Dame werfen würden, denn das hat vermutlich in den letzten Wochen/Monaten niemand gemacht. Ihr seid ja beide passionierte Schrauber, daher habt Ihr damit bestimmt kein Problem, oder?



Hey,

meinen bikeständer bring ich aber nich mit

Grüße Tobi


----------



## Creative_ (22. Juli 2012)

sind die ganzen touren die ihr so fahrt auch hardtail tauglich??


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juli 2012)

Schau´ doch einfach mal in mein Fotoalbum, da bekommst Du `nen guten Eindruck von den Freitagstouren im Schönbuch und den Sonntagstouren auf der Alb. 
Was dem einen mit dem Hardtail zu heftig ist, fährt ein anderer vielleicht sogar komplett ungefedert, das muß halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2012)

Toptour!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2012)

Jo,
war klasse heute!

@Mark:
Ich schraube immer während des Fahrens.Geht natürlich nicht,wenn man das Bike nur in Teilen hat.Hast deinen Rahmen schon bekommen?

@Creative:

Grundsätzlich kann man fast alles mit Hardtail fahren!
Ansonsten ist es schon so,wie Mark("mtbjahn") geschrieben hat.Der Eine fährt mit dem Starrbike die heftigsten Sachen,der Andere braucht abseits des Schotterwegs schon ein Fully.

Wir waren bspw.heute vier Hardtails und ein Fully und trotzdem haben alle überlebt


----------



## Creative_ (22. Juli 2012)

okay ich danke euch für die info. dann würde ich mich auch gern mal bei einer tour anschließen wenn es okay ist


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juli 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hast deinen Rahmen schon bekommen?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9710991&postcount=9431



Creative_ schrieb:


> okay ich danke euch für die info. dann würde ich mich auch gern mal bei einer tour anschließen wenn es okay ist



Das kannst Du gerne machen, wir freuen uns immer über Neuzugänge.


----------



## Simon81 (22. Juli 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Treffpunkt heute 14.30 Uhr vorm Bahnhof in Metzingen
> 
> Ansonsten öfter(speziell zu den Wochenenden hin) in diesen oder in den Nürtingen/Metzingen-Thread schauen.Wenn jemand fährt,schreibt er/sie es meistens hier rein.
> 
> ...



Hi Oli,

danke für die Aufklärung. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass sich hier Förster rumtreiben. Ich hab selbst noch nie einen beim Biken getroffen. Wie reagieren die eigentlich wenn man einen Trail fährt?

Heute konnte ich leider nicht nach Metzingen aber vielleicht schaff ich es ein anderes Mal. Ich würd mich gern mal euch anschließen, denn in der Gruppe machts ja viel mehr Spass als alleine.

Schönen Abend noch!
Simon


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9710991&postcount=9431



Wie jetzt,zwei


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juli 2012)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wie jetzt,zwei



Fürs Erst- und fürs Drittrad. Das blaue X-Schweinchen muß meinen Explosif-Rahmen ersetzen, der mal wieder gerissen ist.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Juli 2012)

Hast du überhaupt ne passende Gabel fürs Ragley?Wenn du den Rahmen mit deiner totgepumpten Recon/Revelation/wasauchimmer fährst,wird das nix


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juli 2012)

Mark: Glückwunsch!
Apropos Gabel: Hätte hier noch einer 32er-Fox rumliegen... Die würde doch super passen?! 


Auf die Gefahr hin, gesteinigt zu werden, ein paar Wanderrouten...

Gruß,
Didi


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juli 2012)

@Oli: ich geb´ der Pike mit der extraharten (also in Wirklichkeit ziemlich weichen) Feder nochmal `ne Chance. Wenn sie mir (trotz Reparatur/Service) immer noch zu weich ist, kommt die Recon Silver (also Tora) rein.

@LeDidi: Ganz schön mutig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (23. Juli 2012)

In beiderlei Hinsicht - ich weiß. Bin gespannt auf die erste Tour!


----------



## Hasenmann666 (23. Juli 2012)

Steh gerade in Wankh. am oberen Trail ins frz. Viertel. Da hat einer systematisch Bäume auf den Trail gefaellt. Einen Teil konnte ich wegraeumen, aber einige waren zu gross. Also schweres Geraet mitnehmen, falls ihr da runter wollt. Gestern Abend war noch alles okay, grummel... Mal sehen, wie's weiter unten ausschaut.


----------



## eahaemmerle (23. Juli 2012)

Was für Idioten machen sowas? Ich bin gestern auch gefahren, da war alles ok.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (23. Juli 2012)

Yoh. bin wieder zuhause. der trail ist bis fast ganz unten zerstoert. und zwar wirklich zerstoert. zeug rausgerissen baeume reingefaellt usw. ich haett kotzen koennen. Aaargh! Alleine aufraeumen schafft man ned, habs versucht :-(


----------



## eahaemmerle (23. Juli 2012)

Der neue?


----------



## loretto6 (23. Juli 2012)

Nein, der neue ist in Ordnung, er steht halt zum Teil unter Wasser. Es muss ich um den alten handeln.


----------



## Creative_ (23. Juli 2012)

hat nicht zufällig noch jemand urlaub und ist morgen  vormittag bzw. mittags in rt unterwegs??


----------



## Hasenmann666 (23. Juli 2012)

Hm, ich kenn keinen alten und neuen, sorry. Ohne zuviel zu veroeffentlichen, kann ich nur sagen, dass es den Trail, den ich mein, schon seit mindestens letzts Jahr gibt (da hab ich ihn kennenlernen duerfen). Vielleicht hilft euch das... Ueber Hinweise zum neuen per pm waere ich aber dankbar, aehem...


----------



## eahaemmerle (23. Juli 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Nein, der neue ist in Ordnung, er steht halt zum Teil unter Wasser. Es muss ich um den alten handeln.



Ah zum Glück! Wobei der Alte echt langsam im Eimer is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (24. Juli 2012)

Der neue Trail ist völlig legal und nach Absprache mit dem Forstamt angelegt.


----------



## LeDidi (24. Juli 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Der neue Trail ist völlig legal und nach Absprache mit dem Forstamt angelegt.



legal oder geduldet?


----------



## gabio (24. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu in diesem Thread. Hab versucht rauszufinden, ob es Leute gibt, die unter der Woche abends ab Rottenburg/Wendelsheim/Oberndorf biken gehen. Bin früher sehr viel MTB gefahren, jetzt immer mehr Downhill und Freeride (letztes WE Megavalanche), aber auch RR und Touren. Wohne in Hailfingen, da ist mir der Startort Tübingen zu weit weg für ne Feierabendrunde 

Fahre meist im Schönbuch. Früher als ich noch in Robu gewohnt habe, allerdings auch oft an der Weilerburg und Niedernau. 

Über Mitfahrer würde ich mich sehr freuen 
Gabi


----------



## loretto6 (24. Juli 2012)

In Rottenburg fährt der DAV zwei mal in der Woche Touren. Guck doch mal bei denen.


----------



## aka (24. Juli 2012)

gabio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin neu in diesem Thread. Hab versucht rauszufinden, ob es Leute gibt, die unter der Woche abends ab Rottenburg/Wendelsheim/Oberndorf biken gehen. Bin früher sehr viel MTB gefahren, jetzt immer mehr Downhill und Freeride (letztes WE Megavalanche), aber auch RR und Touren. Wohne in Hailfingen, da ist mir der Startort Tübingen zu weit weg für ne Feierabendrunde
> 
> Fahre meist im Schönbuch. Früher als ich noch in Robu gewohnt habe, allerdings auch oft an der Weilerburg und Niedernau.
> ...



Hm,
bei uns in der Gegend (komme aus Oeschelbronn) gibts ja auch nicht viele Moeglichkeiten. Ich fahre meistens Richtung Nagoldtal, weil da die naechsten Trails und Hoehenmeter sind, ansonsten auch oft in Richtung Rommelstal und Neckartal. Bin allerdings nur sporadisch und fast immer alleine unterwegs, da ich das schlecht im Voraus planen kann.
Aus eigener Erfahrung: zum Tuebinger Radtreff sinds von Hailfingen aus ca. 40min., da ist man dann warmgefahren und es lohnt sich 

Ansonsten hat sich in Oeschelbronn Sonntags um 10 ein MTB (nun AOK) Radtreff etabliert.

Gruss, 
 Andreas.


----------



## jonibeck (26. Juli 2012)

Werde bis in 60 Minuten ab Urach zu ner Tour aufbrechen. Fallls jemand spontan mit will, bin ich bis in 30 Minuten noch per PM erreichbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (27. Juli 2012)

bestes wetter heute


----------



## eahaemmerle (27. Juli 2012)

Is heut jemand im franz viertel unterwegs? Ich bin ab ca 17:30 da...


----------



## loretto6 (27. Juli 2012)

18:15 Tourist-Info Tübingen - ich bin da!


----------



## sappalot (27. Juli 2012)

schliesse mich heute mal wieder der runde ab touri info an. bis später.


----------



## keepcool79 (28. Juli 2012)

Falls es morgen wider Erwarten doch am Nachmittag besser Wetter wird als vorhergesagt, würde ich eine Runde drehen. Wäre noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Juli 2012)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> Falls es morgen wider Erwarten doch am Nachmittag besser Wetter wird als vorhergesagt, würde ich eine Runde drehen. Wäre noch jemand dabei?



Ich wäre evtl.dabei


----------



## keepcool79 (29. Juli 2012)

Also noch sieht es nicht so gut aus. Aber mein Wetterbericht sagt, dass es ab 14.00 besser werden soll. Ich würde vorschlagen wir schaeen, wie es sich in den nächsten 2 Stunden entwickelt und peilen 14.30/15.00 an. Wäre das was ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (29. Juli 2012)

keepcool79 schrieb:


> Also noch sieht es nicht so gut aus. Aber mein Wetterbericht sagt, dass es ab 14.00 besser werden soll. Ich würde vorschlagen wir schaeen, wie es sich in den nächsten 2 Stunden entwickelt und peilen 14.30/15.00 an. Wäre das was ?



Wir müssten uns halt in Metzingen treffen. Ich habe kein Auto und Reutlingen ist mir bei der unsicheren Wetterlage zu weit(bin gestern schon nass geworden).Ich weiß auch nicht.Vieleicht fährt heute besser jeder für sich?


----------



## keepcool79 (29. Juli 2012)

Ja, dann lassen wir es. Irgendwie ist es auch nicht so recht absehbar, was das Wetter macht. Dann kann jeder spontan fahren.
Vielleicht dann nächste Woche wieder.

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## damage0099 (31. Juli 2012)

so gegen 1330 rum wer bock auf ne Runde (evt Echaztal / Pfullingen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (31. Juli 2012)

wann startet die dämpferklinik aktuell nochmal?


----------



## eahaemmerle (31. Juli 2012)

Um 17:30 glaub ich, kannst ja sonst bei Steffen anrufen. Meine Kondition und mein Rad ist leider dagegen, da mitzufahren ;(


----------



## loretto6 (1. August 2012)

Am Rad liegt´s nicht


----------



## eahaemmerle (1. August 2012)

Da hast du schon recht , aber man brauch ne sehr gute Kondition um damit den Berg hochzukommen, weil es momentan fürs Bergabfahren  aufgebaut ist  Und die gute Kondition hab ich (noch) nicht. Es sind ja Ferien, also kann ich ja schön viel fahren  Mal was ganz anderes: Hat jemand von euch ein 34er Kettenblatt bei sich rumliegen und braucht es nicht mehr? Ich würde mich über eine pm freuen .


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2012)

Hat morgen, Donnerstag, tagsüber wer lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## ali-73 (2. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fange im Jan.2013 im Klinikum Tü an zu arbeiten und suche ab spätestens 12/12 ein Zimmer in einer WG in Tü, wo ich auch mein bike unterstellen kann. Falls einer von euch was weiß oder hört, wäre es nett kurze Nachricht an mich zu schicken.

Fahrt ihr im Winter auch oder gibt es viel Schnee bei euch? Wäre auch toll, Anschluss an eine bike-Gruppe zu finden, die sich regelmäßig trifft und nicht nur Asphalt fährt.

Grüße Alina


----------



## damage0099 (2. August 2012)

Als ich heute mit meinen imaginären Freunden unterwegs war, wurden wir tatsächlich 3x gestellt, jedesmal bergauf-fahrend.
Erste beide Senioren waren super drauf! Ich hielt und machte Platz, da tönte eine militärische Stimme: "Gib Gas Kamerad!!"
Ich lachte zurück: "Jawolllll!!!" und quälte mich vorbei...die waren super drauf 

Der nächste Anstieg war anders: Ein Förster versperrte den Weg umd klagte sein Leid.
Wie vorhin hielt ich 10m vorher und ging zur Seite,  obwohl er stand.

Wäre ich auf ihn zu geradelt "hätte ich die Rote Karte gekriegt"...

Es soll anscheinend noch Biker geben die sich Vorfahrt erzwingen :-(

Falls diejenige mitlesen: Das muß wirklich nicht sein!
Er sagte:" Wenn das Verhalten wie dieses immer so wäre, wäre das ein Kompriß! Ist es aber nicht!"

Und das letzte mal waren Stuttgarter mit dem Kommentar:"Ein Radfahrer! Ich fass es ja nicht! Sie dürfen hier garnicht fahren, wissen Sie das? 2m-Regelung noch nie gehört???"

Tja langsam muß man sich Gedanken machen....es wird immer schlimmer.
Und die Trails waren leer heut, "fast" keine "Sau" (  ) unterwegs...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. August 2012)

Ja, es vergeht fast keine Ausfahrt mehr, ohne Ärger mit Wanderervolk.
Da kann man so freundlich sein wie man will, es wird immer öfter rumgebruddelt.

Allerdings sehen viele ehemals schöne Serpentinenwege auch wirklich  zum Kotzen aus. Da kann ich verstehen, dass sich immer mehr Unmut regt.

Abkürzungen 3m - 4m vor der eigentlichen Kurve mit reichlich Bremsspur sind an der Tagesordnung. Den ganzen Trauf entlang.

Können die Leute keine Serpentinen fahren, oder wollen sie nur möglichst schnell durchheizen? Die sollen doch in den Bikepark, so ne Fahrweise hat auf den Trails einfach nichts zu suchen.

Ich warte nur bis ich mal so nen Shredderer auf frischer Bremsspur erwische.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. August 2012)

Da lobe ich mir doch die Schulklasse, die uns auf einem alpinen Trail im Wallis die la-ola-Welle machte 
Bei uns werden die Spuren leider wirklich immer unübersehbarer - vielleicht bringt den Typen mal jemand eine ordentliche Trailtechnik bei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (3. August 2012)

ali-73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Fahrt ihr im Winter auch oder gibt es viel Schnee bei euch? Wäre auch toll, Anschluss an eine bike-Gruppe zu finden, die sich regelmäßig trifft und nicht nur Asphalt fährt.
> 
> Grüße Alina



Hallo Alina,

Zimmer hab ich leider nicht für Dich, aber bei uns wird auch im Winter gefahren. Auch bei viel Schnee, was aber eher selten ist. Treffpunkt ist immer Freitags um 18:15 bei der Tourist-Info am Neckar.


----------



## Bube (3. August 2012)

Was soll das ? "Du hast kein Zimmer für Alina"


----------



## McFussel (3. August 2012)

Koennt noch was frei raeumen...aber fahr eher die Richtung Teck, Neuffen oder Alpen!




McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## aka (3. August 2012)

Fährt heute abend jemand ab Tübingen, auch wenns leider nicht viel Schnee hat?


----------



## loretto6 (3. August 2012)

Aber latürnich, sogar bei Sonne!


----------



## aka (3. August 2012)

Ha supi - komme auch mal wieder vorbei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (3. August 2012)

Prima, bis später!


----------



## Bube (3. August 2012)

...damit ihr nicht so alleine seid...


----------



## gtbiker (3. August 2012)

Habe 2 Rahmen zu verschenken, beide Rahmen haben diverse Gebrauchspuren sind aber technisch soweit ok.
Rahmen nur zur Abholung im Kreis Tü, kein Versand etc!
->PN

1. Velo Schauff mit Gabel und Steuersatz, 1" Front und U-Brake-Sockel. 
SR MOK: 530mm
SR MM: 515mm
OR MM: 585mm

2. Zanella, 1" Front und U-Brake-Sockel.
SR MOK: 510mm
SR MM: 490mm
OR MM: 590mm


----------



## britta-ox (3. August 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Aber latürnich, sogar bei Sonne!


 


aka schrieb:


> Ha supi - komme auch mal wieder vorbei!


 


Bube schrieb:


> ...damit ihr nicht so alleine seid...


Wow, heute mit Starbesetzung^^


Hallo Alina,

erstmal herzlich willkommen im forum! Schön, dass es hier auch mal wieder eine Frau hinverschlägt!

Wegen Zimmer fragst du die Verkehrten, die Männer denken doch immer nur an eins....
...radeln
Ich weiß aber was, wenn es auch ne 2er WG sein darf, dafür darfst du sicher dein rad mit aufs Zimmer nehmen und wirst auch zum biken mitgenommen
Ich schick dir ne PN mit Mailadresse & Tel.

LG Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (3. August 2012)

Da es am Sonntag voraussichtlich regnet: 
Hat morgen (Samstag) jemand Lust, mit mir `ne Anfänger-Tour zu fahren? Das wär´ eine der extrem seltenen Touren, bei denen ich mal nicht ständig mit Wheelies, Bunny-Hops, Manuals und Treppensprüngen nerv´. Oder will mich vielleicht mal jemand in mittelschweren Passagen absteigen sehen?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## Bread fan (4. August 2012)

ali-73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich fange im Jan.2013 im Klinikum Tü an zu arbeiten und suche ab spätestens 12/12 ein Zimmer in einer WG in Tü, wo ich auch mein bike unterstellen kann. Falls einer von euch was weiß oder hört, wäre es nett kurze Nachricht an mich zu schicken.
> 
> ...



Gibt Personalwohnheime vom UKT. Die sind im Gegensatz zum Rest in Tübingen relativ günstig & haben einen Radkeller.


----------



## mtbjahn (5. August 2012)

Hat jemand Interesse an `ner Tour mit keepcool79 und mir? Start wär´ um *14:30 Uhr am (ehemaligen) Südbahnhof / Holz Braun in Pfullingen*. Als Fahrzeit hatten wir an zwei bis zweieinhalb Stunden gedacht. Das Tempo wird aus diversen Gründen selbst für unsere Verhältnisse eher gering sein.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## loretto6 (5. August 2012)

Klingt verführerisch, aber in Tü sieht es extrem nach Gewitter aus. Falls ihr trotzdem fahrt, viel Spaß.


----------



## LeDidi (5. August 2012)

ich warte noch auf die Sattelstütze und bin gesundheitlich noch nicht fit - heute leider nicht... 

Euch aber viel Spaß!

Gruß,

Didi


----------



## BikerRT (5. August 2012)

Hallo Alina. Willkommen im Forum.

PersonalunterkÃ¼nfte in den Schwesternwohnheimen des UKT sind wirklich sehr gÃ¼nstig. Meine Frau hat wÃ¤rend der Ausbildung glaub 60â¬ im Monat dafÃ¼r bezahlt. War aber sehr klein. Ca. 12qm. Es gab in dem Haus aber auch grÃ¶Ãere Zimmer, die waren dann ca. doppelt so teuer. Es gibt dort aber nur Gemeinschaftsbad und GemeinschaftskÃ¼che. Ein groÃes gemeinschaftswohnzimmer gibts auch noch. Fernsehanschluss usw. gibts aber auch auf den Zimmern. 
Also ich fand das damals garnicht schlecht, wir haben sogar teilweise mehrere Tage dort zu zweit verbracht, da ich meine Technikerarbeit in TÃ¼ in einem Unternehmen gemacht hatte. Am besten du erkundigst dich mal direkt beim UKT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bread fan (5. August 2012)

kosten zw. 110 und 140 16qm. Gemeinschaftsbad/Gemeinschaftsdusche/Gemeinschaftsküche
sind aber ok und werden immer geputzt.

Die Zimmer mit eigenem WC/Bad sind dementsprechend teurer.


----------



## BikerRT (5. August 2012)

günstiger kann man kaum wohnen. Bike könnte man bei 16qm auch mit auf´s Zimmer nehmen.


----------



## Bread fan (5. August 2012)

BikerRT schrieb:


> günstiger kann man kaum wohnen. Bike könnte man bei 16qm auch mit auf´s Zimmer nehmen.



stimmt. in tübingen definitiv nicht .
gibt auch einen Bikekeller mit Fahrradständer zum Anschließen.Der Keller ist zudem mit 2 Türen gesichert.


----------



## LeDidi (11. August 2012)

Wer hat Lust, morgen mit mir auf die Alb zu gehen, um die Albtraufabfahrtstauglichkeittests meines neuen Fahrrades hautnah zu erleben? 

Abfahrt am frühen Nachmittag wäre mir am liebsten. Pro/Contra?

Gruß,
Didi


----------



## mtbjahn (11. August 2012)

Wenn ich morgen halbwegs fit bin, dann bin ich dabei. Die Uhrzeit wär´ mir ziemlich egal. Herr Gurgel hat 10 oder 11 Uhr vorgeschlagen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## LeDidi (11. August 2012)

Das wär mir zu früh...  bin noch zum Frühstück bei meiner Schwester eingeladen.


----------



## Gurgel (11. August 2012)

wegen mir auch später, ich muss nur irgendwann ab 1800 uhr zuhause sein


----------



## Gurgel (11. August 2012)

http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...agen-schon-Nagelbretter-aus-_arid,183389.html


----------



## mtbjahn (11. August 2012)

@LeDidi: Was ist die früheste Zeit, die für Dich nicht in Stress ausartet? 13 Uhr? 

@Gurgel: Kommst Du mit dem Zug? Treffpunkt Rückseite Hauptbahnhof Reutlingen oder Hardys Bike-Shop / Bauhaus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (11. August 2012)

ich würde mit dem zug nach reutlingen kommen. treffpunkt egal.


----------



## LeDidi (12. August 2012)

Uhrzeit? 14 Uhr wäre optimal für mich - Kompromiss: 13:30? Hardy's passt!


----------



## mtbjahn (12. August 2012)

Also, dann leg´ ich jetzt hiermit fest: *13:45 Uhr Hardys Bike-Shop RT*.
Fährt sonst noch jemand mit?

Bis später!

Mark


----------



## BikerRT (12. August 2012)

ich sollte 16 uhr wieder in Pliezhausen sein. Denke da wird nichts bei mir draus. 2Std. Biketour und wieder heim, das ist wohl zu wenig zeit.

hätte mal jemand Lust, den Dirtpark / Pumptrack oder was auch immer in Metzingen zu testen?


----------



## mtbjahn (12. August 2012)

Weißt Du, wo genau sich der Bike-Park befindet? Wenn Du´s weißt, dann könnten wir heut´ als erstes durch den Metzinger Maienwald dahin fahren und dort `ne Runde drehen. Danach kannst Du z.B. den gleichen Weg wieder zurückfahren und wir fahren die Alb hoch.


----------



## LeDidi (12. August 2012)

Bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (12. August 2012)

ebenso! allerdings ein paar minütchen verspätet, weil mein zug erst um 1347 in rt ankommt.


----------



## BikerRT (12. August 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Weißt Du, wo genau sich der Bike-Park befindet? Wenn Du´s weißt, dann könnten wir heut´ als erstes durch den Metzinger Maienwald dahin fahren und dort `ne Runde drehen. Danach kannst Du z.B. den gleichen Weg wieder zurückfahren und wir fahren die Alb hoch.


War mit unserem Hund gerade in der Hundeschule....
Ja, ich weiß wo der Park ist, das ist da hinten im Industriegebiet in der Nähe von Aldi oder Lidl ( weiß nicht welcher Discounter dort ist). Evtl. guck ich mir das im Laufe der Woche mal an, wenn ich Zeit finde. Unsere Hündin beansprucht halt jetzt viel Zeit, vor allem für die Erziehung muss man schon täglich einige Zeit investieren.


----------



## mtbjahn (12. August 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> ebenso! allerdings ein paar minütchen verspätet, weil mein zug erst um 1347 in rt ankommt.



Eigentlich hab´ ich extra in den Fahrplan geschaut und der besagt doch, daß um 13:31 Uhr ein Zug aus Tübingen ankommt?! Daher hab´ ich 13:45 Uhr als Startzeit reingeschrieben, aber egal.


----------



## Gurgel (12. August 2012)

ja, das ist aber halt die regionalbahn, da muss ich für radmitnahme glaub zahlen, während der regionalexpress umsonst ist.


----------



## sappalot (12. August 2012)

also um 13.37 in tü los? werde auch kommen.


----------



## Gurgel (12. August 2012)

genau!


----------



## LeDidi (12. August 2012)

Tübingen-Stuttgart ist die Radmitnahme kostenfrei.


----------



## mtbjahn (12. August 2012)

Man könnt´ meinen, daß Du gerade andere Probleme hast.


----------



## LeDidi (12. August 2012)

Ja, ich bin stinkefaul und hab aber den Überhunger.

Schnaps am Knie, Kompresse und Coolpad halten es gerade eigentlich ganz angenehm. Das Brennen ist auch nicht stärker als das nach der Nummer 13 beim Thailänder im Loretto


----------



## loretto6 (12. August 2012)

Die Nummer 13 vom Thailänder gehört auch nicht auf offene Wunden, die ist zum Essen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (12. August 2012)

Als Trost für Dich hab´ ich den glorreichen Moment davor bildlich festgehalten. Ok, ich hätt´ `nen Tick früher abdrücken sollen, aber besser als nichts, oder?
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/51751


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. August 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust, morgen mit mir auf die Alb zu gehen, um die Albtraufabfahrtstauglichkeittests meines neuen Fahrrades hautnah zu erleben?



Und wie fährt bzw. springt sich das Transition jetzt so?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## BikerRT (12. August 2012)

ich komme gerade von dem kleinen Park in Metzingen wieder. War die volle Enttäuschung. Der Streckenzustand ist total schlecht, dazu ist die Line auch nichts. Es hat ne Dirtline, ne Tableline, ne Line zum rumheizen und nen kleinen Pumptrack. Allesamt in schlechtem Zustand.


----------



## LeDidi (12. August 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Und wie fährt bzw. springt sich das Transition jetzt so?
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Jo, also den Vergleich kann ich ja vor allem zum Prophet ziehen. Ich freue mich sehr über die kürzeren Kettenstreben, die das Rad super agil machen. Bunny-Hops zum Beispiel sind eine Wucht. Der etwas steilere Lenkwinkel hab ich jetzt nicht negativ aufgefasst, was aber auch an der längeren Gabel liegen mag; es läuft sehr spurtreu und sicher, gar nicht nervös.
Das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus ist erste Sahne, deutlich sensibler und frei von merklichem Bremsstempeln, was vor allem dann Sicherheit vermittelt, wenn es ruppig wird und ein Bremsen beim Eingelenker zum Verhärten des Hinterbaus geführt hätte. Ruppige Trails machen subjektiv mehr Laune.

Was mich stört ist die Umwerferposition, da durch das Einfedern des Hinterbaus der Umwerfer ungünstig hoch sitzen muss. Zusätzlich hatte ich jetzt bei zwei Touren zwei Durchschläge mit einem Reifen, der für meinen Geschmack und Luftdruck einen sehr guten Pannenschutz hat, obwohl ich den Hinterbau ähnlich straff wie beim Prophet fahre. Hatte am Prophet in drei Jahren keinen einzigen Durchschlag. Nur ein dummer Zufall, ein schlechter Reifen oder Probleme mit dem Hinterbau?

Woran jetzt mein Sturz lag, kann ich auch nicht genau sagen. Bei dem kleinen Sprung auf der Alb hat sich der Rebound sehr angenehm angefühlt, überhaupt nicht rausdrückend, ob "nur" das Vorderrad weg gerutscht ist, ich unkonzentriert war oder eventuell die Bremse gezogen habe - ich weiß es nicht...


----------



## Gurgel (13. August 2012)

egal, war trotz nicht ganz geglückter landung sehr beeindruckend! 

auf tagblatt.de ist jetzt noch ein weiterer artikel online, vermutlich der zweite aus der printausgabe: http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...-surfen-auf-schmalen-Pfaden-_arid,183386.html

kennt die route jemand??


----------



## DocB (13. August 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> egal, war trotz nicht ganz geglückter landung sehr beeindruckend!
> 
> auf tagblatt.de ist jetzt noch ein weiterer artikel online, vermutlich der zweite aus der printausgabe: http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...-surfen-auf-schmalen-Pfaden-_arid,183386.html
> 
> kennt die route jemand??



Den schönen Trail bei der Sonntagsstelle schon...  
Gestern in die Best-of-Schönbuchrunde eingebaut, leider >70km


----------



## beetle (14. August 2012)

Bin wieder im Ländle. Wollte heute abend fahren gehen. Mag jemand mit oder nimmt mich wer mit? Zeitlich bin ich nicht so festgelegt.

Grüße
Rene


----------



## beetle (15. August 2012)

Und heute?


----------



## beetle (16. August 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> egal, war trotz nicht ganz geglückter landung sehr beeindruckend!
> 
> auf tagblatt.de ist jetzt noch ein weiterer artikel online, vermutlich der zweite aus der printausgabe: http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...-surfen-auf-schmalen-Pfaden-_arid,183386.html
> 
> kennt die route jemand??



Das sieht aber schon echt richtig hoch aus wo er da runter springt. Respekt! Das Bike gefällt mir auch. Bin zwar nicht so der Fan von Weiß, aber ist doch sehr stimmig. Bin mal gespannt wie es in Echt aussieht. 


Die Tour kenne ich nicht. Aber Tim und Mark, glaube ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (16. August 2012)

Kommt heute wer mit auf eine lockere Tour? So gegen abend.

Rottenburg?


----------



## beetle (17. August 2012)

Ist heute Treffen an der Tü-Info?


----------



## loretto6 (17. August 2012)

Jupp!


----------



## Gurgel (17. August 2012)

ich vermutlich auch


----------



## beetle (17. August 2012)

me too.


----------



## aka (18. August 2012)

War eine schöne Abendrunde gestern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (18. August 2012)

rene und ich starten morgen ab 1030 in pfullingen. aufgrund der hitze gemütlich und maximal 3-4h. wer lust hat darf sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## mb981 (19. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit ein paar Monaten neu in Reutlingen. Gibt es in Reutlingen auch ein paar Leute, die unter der Woche abends regelmäßig auf Tour gehen und Neulinge aufnehmen? 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## joe_x7 (20. August 2012)

mb981 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin seit ein paar Monaten neu in Reutlingen. Gibt es in Reutlingen auch ein paar Leute, die unter der Woche abends regelmäßig auf Tour gehen und Neulinge aufnehmen?
> 
> ...




Mir fallen da zwei Gruppen ein: Die MTBler aus Pfullingen (http://www.mtb-pfullingen.de/) treffen sich Dienstags um 18 Uhr. Aber auch an anderen Tagen.

Donnerstags gibt's den ADFC-Treff MTB (http://www.adfc-bw.de/reutlingen/ unter Feierabendtouren) um 18 Uhr am ZOB beim Tübinger Tor nahe Kreisverkehr. 

Bei der ADFC-Tour fahre ich häufig mit, da kannst du ohne Anmeldung teilnehmen. Es fahren dabei Leute vom Pfullinger MTB-Club mit, die können dir dann mehr zu den Pfullinger Touren sagen.

Schau einfach mal vorbei. In der Ferienzeit ist die Beteiligung beim ADFC-Treff allerdings geringer als üblich. 

Je nach deinen Vorlieben (Kondition, Technik, Naturerlebnis...) wirst du schon was finden.


----------



## BikerRT (24. August 2012)

hätte morgen jemand Lust auf ne Tour, max. 4 Std.? Ich hätte eigentlich Lust mal wieder auf´s Bike zu sitzen und ein paar Trails zu rocken. 

Zeit hätte ich ab 12:30 Uhr


----------



## alböhi (26. August 2012)

@ joe x7 : willkommen im club  - schön das du da bist.

ich bin ab nächste woche wieder im ländle.

gruss andreas


----------



## mb981 (28. August 2012)

Weiß jemand, ob der MTB-Treff in Pfullingen heute stattfindet?


----------



## HerbertSchuster (31. August 2012)

war heute keiner an der TouristInfo oder seid ihr nur schnell losgefahren weil ihr mit wenig Mitfahrern gerechnet habt?
Wider erwarten hat es ja gar nichtmal so viel geregnet..


----------



## mtbjahn (1. September 2012)

@HerbertSchuster: Wenn sich hier niemand zum Freitagstreff anmeldet, ist die Gefahr groß, daß man alleine an der Tourist-Info steht. Ich wär´ vielleicht mitgefahren, wenn Du im Vorfeld was geschrieben hättest.

Doro und ich würden gerne morgen `ne Tour fahren. Startzeit wär´ entweder zwischen 10:30 und 11 Uhr oder zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr (weibliche Logik). Die letztere Zeit wär´ der Favorit, wenn für den späten Nachmittag oder frühen Abend kein Regen vorhergesagt wird.
Möcht´ jemand mitfahren?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## keepcool79 (2. September 2012)

Heute Treffpunkt *14.00 "Alter Bahnhof" in Pfullingen* (Bahnhofstr. 2, = Restaurant).

Das Wetter soll nach meinem Wetterbericht halten!

Vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand Lust?

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## LeDidi (2. September 2012)

Ach, zu spät gelesen... Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (3. September 2012)

Edit: Edit: Halb sechs, Heinlenstraße.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (5. September 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @HerbertSchuster: Wenn sich hier niemand zum Freitagstreff anmeldet, ist die Gefahr groß, daß man alleine an der Tourist-Info steht. Ich wär´ vielleicht mitgefahren, wenn Du im Vorfeld was geschrieben hättest.
> 
> Mark



Tja, das werde ich wohl das nächste Mal machen..

Bin morgen bzw. heute, also Mittwoch wieder in Tübingen. Wer wär bei ner Runde dabei? Bin da zeitlich flexibel. Hauptsache mal wieder 2 Räder unterm Arsch. Wobei ich vorher noch einwenig flicken muss.

Fährt am Wochenende wieder jemand auf die Alb (oder sonstwohin)? Wollte bei der letzten Tour endlich mal zur langen Unterhose, hat leider nicht geklappt. Ihr kennt dort bestimmt gute Wege auf denen man eine größere Tour machen kann. Am Besten mit Bahnrückfahrmöglichkeit nach Tüb.


----------



## LeDidi (6. September 2012)

Morgen jemand da? Ich bin gerade am Überlegen - vorausgesetzt die Patienten-Lage erlaubt es - morgen früher Schluss zu machen und eine Runde radeln zu gehen. Wär doch was... 

Edit: Wird leider nichts bei mir... Rest?


----------



## Gurgel (7. September 2012)

ich sollte meinen hintern vermutlich auch mal wieder aufs bike schwingen


----------



## loretto6 (7. September 2012)

Ich würde gerne eine Runde drehen!


----------



## HerbertSchuster (7. September 2012)

Turisteninfo?
18:15 wars doch oder?

Werde vermutlich auch dabei sein.


----------



## Gurgel (7. September 2012)

ja, das passt! ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## alböhi (7. September 2012)

ich fahr auf´d ehninger weide - da spielt heut ´ne rockband.

gruss andreas


----------



## LeDidi (9. September 2012)

Ich würde wahrscheibnlich um 15:00 Richtung Alb starten - wär jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (9. September 2012)

Matze und ich sind dabei. Haben aber gedacht wir nehmen den Zug der Tübingen um 15Uhr verlässt.
Wo ist da der übliche Treffpunkt? in Reutlingen?


----------



## LeDidi (9. September 2012)

Sorry, das habe ich nicht mehr gelesen! Ich treff mich ganz gern am Planie-Kino, das kennen die meisten und liegt schon in der richtigen Richtung. Zumindest für mich  Meine Nummer ist ja jetzt im Umlauf.

Gruß,
Christoph


----------



## mb981 (10. September 2012)

heut abend jemand Lust auf ne Feierabendrunde ab Reutlingen?


----------



## loretto6 (14. September 2012)

Heute 18:15 an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen. Ist noch jemand dabei?


----------



## aka (14. September 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute 18:15 an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen. Ist noch jemand dabei?



Ich werde versuchen zu kommen.


----------



## LeDidi (14. September 2012)

Rad zuahsue gelassen. Schade, hab aber an euch gedacht 

Am WoE fahren? Samstag/Sonntag? Hab morgen Urlaub - wer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momo_2000 (14. September 2012)

Hallo Reutlinger/Tübinger Biker,
bin grad für 1 Jahr nach Reutlingen gezogen und suche deshalb nette Mitfahrer die mir ein paar schöne Trails in Reutlingen und Umgebung zeigen können

Gruß Momo (weibliche Verstärkung!)


----------



## loretto6 (15. September 2012)

Hallo Momo,

herzlich willkommen! Es finden sich bestimmt genügend Reutlinger, die dir die Trails am Albtrauf gerne zeigen. Ansonsten komm doch einfach dazu, wenn hier jemand eine Tour ankündigt.


----------



## Manu_ (15. September 2012)

Hallo, bin neu hier im mtb-news Forum. Ich fahre oft Touren auf der Reutlinger Alb und im Schönbuch mit meinem MTB. Suche auf diesem Weg auch Mitfahrer.
Wer hätte morgen Vormittag Zeit für eine Tour auf die Alb, von Reutlingen aus?
Viele Grüße Manu


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. September 2012)

Manu_ schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier im mtb-news Forum. Ich fahre oft Touren auf der Reutlinger Alb und im Schönbuch mit meinem MTB. Suche auf diesem Weg auch Mitfahrer.
> Wer hätte *morgen Vormittag* Zeit für eine Tour auf die Alb, von Reutlingen aus?
> Viele Grüße Manu



Am SPÄTEN Vormittag (~11 Uhr) wäre ich dabei


----------



## Manu_ (15. September 2012)

Okay, als Treffpunkt wäre das Tübinger Tor gut und gegen 11 Uhr


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. September 2012)

Manu_ schrieb:


> Okay, als Treffpunkt wäre das Tübinger Tor gut und gegen 11 Uhr



Mir wäre wg.Parkmöglichkeit ein anderer Treffpunkt lieber.
Hardy´s Bike Shop oder Rückseite vom Hauptbahnhof(gegenüber Mediamarkt),wäre beides perfekt für mich


----------



## Manu_ (15. September 2012)

Kein Problem, dann ist der Treffpunkt morgen an der Rückseite vom Hauptbahnhof.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (15. September 2012)

Manu_ schrieb:


> Kein Problem, dann ist der Treffpunkt morgen an der Rückseite vom Hauptbahnhof.



Prima,dann bis morgern um 11 !


----------



## LeDidi (15. September 2012)

...mitten in der Nacht ist das!


----------



## loretto6 (16. September 2012)

Für die Mitfahrer vom Freitag. Das ist ein Link zu der Lampe,die ich Andreas N. geliehen habe:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/271048027596?...84.m1497.l2649
Versand soll aus GB erfolgen, müsste den Zoll ungestreift passieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (16. September 2012)

...die werden immer billiger, das ist echt krass!


----------



## eahaemmerle (16. September 2012)

Taugt die was? Ich hab teilweise schon eher negatives über solche "china-lampen" gehört. Für 40 + Versand wär das ja schon nett...


----------



## damage0099 (17. September 2012)

kommt drauf an...die P7 streut halt kaum....siehe entsprechende Freds.


----------



## britta-ox (17. September 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Für die Mitfahrer vom Freitag. Das ist ein Link zu der Lampe,die ich Andreas N. geliehen habe:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/271048027596?...84.m1497.l2649
> Versand soll aus GB erfolgen, müsste den Zoll ungestreift passieren.


Danke für den link, schon bestellt

Ich schick Nunni den link mal per mail, der wollte auch eine und ich glaub der liest nur selten hier, oder hast du ihn schon angemailt?


----------



## LeDidi (17. September 2012)

...Verarbeitung auch eher mies, aber bei dem Preis kann man sich auch gut eine auf Vorrat kaufen. Und wer löten kann, ist eindeutig im Vorteil


----------



## eahaemmerle (17. September 2012)

Ok, ich will ha nur im Herbst fahren. Das wird sie hoffentlich überstehen  Danke!


----------



## britta-ox (17. September 2012)

Hab meine erste schon 2 Jahre und alles ist gut, nur der Akku schwächelt langsam, deshalb brauch ich einen Ersatz, falls es mal länger im Dunkeln geht...


----------



## loretto6 (18. September 2012)

Man kann Akkus auch einzeln kaufen. Da gibt es auch welche mit mehr Kapazität, falls es mal in Dunkeln länger geht ... (was immer das bei Dir bedeuten mag)


----------



## Bube (18. September 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> falls es mal in Dunkeln länger geht ... (was immer das bei Dir bedeuten mag)




Und als Sie wanderte im finsteren Tal, Ihr ward nicht bange, 
denn Ihre Lampe, die leuchtete lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. September 2012)

Bube schrieb:


> Und als Sie wanderte im finsteren Tal, Ihr ward nicht bange,
> denn Ihre Lampe, die leuchtete lange...
> 
> __________________
> ...



Selten hat ein Post so gut zur Signatur gepasst.


----------



## LeDidi (18. September 2012)

Ich würde heute um *17:30 an der Dämpferklinik* mitfahren. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## Bube (18. September 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Selten hat ein Post so gut zur Signatur gepasst.



War noch nicht fertig 


Und ob Sie (Britta) auch wanderte im Finstern Tal,
    Ihr ward nicht bange.
Denn Ihre Lampe, 
    die leuchtete lange.

Und Sie verließ sich auf die gute,
   günstige Lampe.
Doch eines Nachts verreckte;
   diese blöde, scheiß billige Schl....

Diese Verlockung 
   des günstigen Preis´,
niemals hätt Sie kaufen dürfen, 
   den billigen Scheiß!

Denn wanderst Du im  
   finsteren Tal,
und geht dir die Lampe aus,
   wird alles zur Qual.

Bäume, Wurzeln und Stacheldraht wird
   dich quälen,
und deine Haut 
   dir runter schälen.

Aber nimmst du Lupine,
   die mit dem hohen Preis,
DIE leuchtet dir raus,
   aus jedem Scheiß.


----------



## damage0099 (18. September 2012)

Ich wußte doch, daß mit dir was nicht stimmt


----------



## eahaemmerle (18. September 2012)




----------



## loretto6 (18. September 2012)

Deshalb hat man immer zwei Lampen dabei.

Ich wollte heute Abend bei der Dämpfffferklinik mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (18. September 2012)

ich hätte auch noch zwei china funzeln günstig abzugeben. bei interesse pm!


----------



## plusminus (18. September 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Deshalb hat man immer zwei Lampen dabei.



Genau! Und zwar ne Piko aufm Helm und ne Wilma, bzw. Betty, am Lenker. Also irgendwann, nachdem der spontane Reichtum eingesetzt hat.

Grüße
vom Wartenden, dessen treueste Begleiterin den Nachnamen Feuerstein hat.


----------



## momo_2000 (20. September 2012)

hallo

hat heute abend jemand lust auf eine kleine feierabend runde?
abfahrt so gegen 18uhr in reutlingen oder metzingen

gruß momo

edit: treffpunkt 18:30 am bhf metzingen, falls noch jemand mitfahren möchte


----------



## LeDidi (21. September 2012)

Bliblablubb: *18:15, Neggarbrücke*. Wer noch?


----------



## momo_2000 (21. September 2012)

aus zeittechnischen gründen kann ich heut abend leider nicht,
beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei

gruß momo


----------



## loretto6 (21. September 2012)

Wenn´s Wetter hält bin ich dabei! Aber denk ans Licht!


----------



## mtbjahn (22. September 2012)

Wer möcht´ morgen wann und wo `ne Tour fahren?

@ keepcool79 und Gurgel:
Kleiner Erpressungsversuch: Wenn Ihr mehr als diese Teaser-Fotos haben wollt, dann müßt Ihr morgen mitfahren. Bis dahin hab´ ich die Fotos hoffentlich auf CDs gebrannt.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## LeDidi (22. September 2012)

So, Freunde des Radfahrens: Morgen würde ich ganz gerne ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen machen. Wer wäre dabei?
Tourenprofil - das wir ab und an dazuschreiben könnten...  - wäre eine abfahrtsorientierte AM-Tour, bei der man an er ein oder anderen Spitzkehre auch mal Zeit für einen zweiten Versuch hat. Start so am frühen Nachmittag. Beim Treffpunkt und Ziel bin ich variabel. Evt. Ermstal?

Gruß,
Didi


----------



## LeDidi (22. September 2012)

Oh, Hallo Herr MTB! Schön, dass ihr wieder da seid! Wie du liest, wär ich morgen dabei...


----------



## Gurgel (22. September 2012)

wär ich dabei, denke ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeroTobi (22. September 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wer möcht´ morgen wann und wo `ne Tour fahren?
> 
> @ keepcool79 und Gurgel:
> Kleiner Erpressungsversuch: Wenn Ihr mehr als diese Teaser-Fotos haben wollt, dann müßt Ihr morgen mitfahren. Bis dahin hab´ ich die Fotos hoffentlich auf CDs gebrannt.
> ...




Hey Mark,

hätte für morgen was in richtung Lichtenstein angedacht, leider hat sich bisher nur Thomas gemeldet. Könnte allerdings erst mittags gegen 14.20 Uhr starten. Wär schön wenn sich ein paar mitfahrer finden würden.

Grüße Tobi


----------



## keepcool79 (22. September 2012)

Bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei am frühen Mittag. Lichtenstein oder Ermstal, beides o.k., aber am liebsten verblockt! 

Doro


----------



## bucki08 (22. September 2012)

Hi Zusammen und Freunde der Singletrails,

ich wäre morgen ebenfalls am Start, hab Hunger auf Spitzkehren  Wo sollen wir uns treffen. Wenn ihr Richtung Lichtenstein, Eningen wollt, wäre es klasse, wenn ihr mich am Südbahnhof aufgabelt.

Habt ihr schon eine Uhrzeit ausgemacht ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mtbjahn (22. September 2012)

Hi Tobi,

wenn sich Deine Vorstellungen mit denen von Didi und Doro vereinbaren lassen, dann können wir gerne zusammen fahren. 
Könntest Du zu uns nach RT kommen oder sollen wir nach Metzingen kommen? Start um 14:30 Uhr?

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## ZeroTobi (22. September 2012)

Hey

14.30 in Reutlingen passt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Gurgel (22. September 2012)

reutlingen wo genau?


----------



## keepcool79 (22. September 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne am Südbahnhof einsteigen, wenn das von der Route geht.


----------



## LeDidi (23. September 2012)

*14:30 Rückseite Hbf, 14:45 Bushalte Alter Südbahnhof *bei dem Fußgängerbrückle.

Hab ich jetzt einfach mal so beschlossen


----------



## keepcool79 (23. September 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> *14:30 Rückseite Hbf, 14:45 Bushalte Alter Südbahnhof *bei dem Fußgängerbrückle.
> 
> Hab ich jetzt einfach mal so beschlossen



Ah, deswegen kannst erst mittags fahren .

Also, ich nehme an, dass du die Fußgängerbrücke nach dem Südbahnhof meinst, wo es Richtung Pfullingen geht.

Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (23. September 2012)

@ keepcool + Gurgel:
Die CDs sind im Rucksack und die Teaser-Fotos sind hier.
Kann mir von Euch beiden vielleicht jemand Eure Fotos auch auf `ne CD brennen?


----------



## beetle (23. September 2012)

Sie sind wieder da!


----------



## mtbjahn (23. September 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Sie sind wieder da!



Naja, drei von vier. Dem Vierten hat´s so gut gefallen, daß er noch ein paar Tage dort geblieben ist und mit dem Rad zurückfährt.


----------



## beetle (23. September 2012)

Hört sich nach einem gelungenem Urlaub an. Unser AX war übrigens auch genial. So genial, dass ich mir gut vorstellen kann den kommendes Jahr nochmal fahren zu wollen. Dann aber echt nur bis Meran. Weil ab Meran war ich einfach fertig. Die Trails waren einfach nur Monster. Jeden Tag Achterbahn.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet auch euren Spaß?


----------



## Gurgel (23. September 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @ keepcool + Gurgel:
> Die CDs sind im Rucksack und die Teaser-Fotos sind hier.
> Kann mir von Euch beiden vielleicht jemand Eure Fotos auch auf `ne CD brennen?



Ich kann sie dir auf einen USB Stick ziehen. Bring ich nachher mit. 

 @_beetle_: War ganz großartig. Von flowigen Spaßtrails bis super verblockt alles dabei gewesen. Und von dem einen Tag am Gardasee abgesehen nur gutes Wetter.


----------



## beetle (23. September 2012)

Ich war halt vor allem echt im Eimer, was eing großer Grund für mich war nicht zu kommen. War dann aber noch von Freitag auf Samstag im Schwarzwald und habe da was gefunden, was wir umbedingt mal machen müssen. Voll das Brett von Trail vom Kandel runter. Hat einfach alles. Oben sehr schwer und verblockt und später flowig mit Spitzkehren. Und zur Garnierung noch ne DH Strecke bis ins Tal.

Wäre mal ne aktion, wenn das Wetter an einen der kommenden Wochenenden hält.


Edith sagt: Borderline DH vom Rosskopf. Gugst du youtube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (23. September 2012)

Wenn das soviel Adrenalin bietet wie die heutige Tour, nehm ich die Anfahrt dafür gerne in Kauf!


----------



## ZeroTobi (23. September 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Wenn das soviel Adrenalin bietet wie die heutige Tour, nehm ich die Anfahrt dafür gerne in Kauf!



Hey, 

ein Großteil deiner Adrenalinschübe kommen ja von den feuchten Steinen 
War heut wieder ne klasse Tour, trotz Bodenkontakt

Grüße Tobi


----------



## beetle (24. September 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Wenn das soviel Adrenalin bietet wie die heutige Tour, nehm ich die Anfahrt dafür gerne in Kauf!



Wenn das Wetter kommendes Wochenende taugt gäbe es da noch andere Adrenalinkicks, die etwas näher sind im Schwarzwald.... Ich bin hochgradig Adrenalinsüchtig.

Das vom Kandel ist schon sehr alpin und ich würde mal sagen oben deutlich S3. Und wenns nass ist, sind die Schlüsselstellen eher schlimmer.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (25. September 2012)

Mal völlig offtopic:

Kennt jemand ein empfehlenswertes Bauunternehmen(hoch/tief) hier in der Gegend?
Ich hätte ein paar Sachen am Haus zu machen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## loretto6 (28. September 2012)

Habe heute Abend keider keine Zeit. Viel Spaß denen, die fahren.


----------



## mtbjahn (29. September 2012)

Besser spät als nie: Hier sind meine Fotos von letztem Sonntag.

Im Moment sieht´s so aus, als ob beetle, BikerRT und ich morgen um 12 Uhr zu `ner Tour in der Nähe von Rottenburg (da kennt beetle anscheinend gute Trails) oder Bad Urach (Abfahrt mit 50-70 Serpentinen) starten werden. Tourenkategorie (frei nach LeDidi): abfahrtsorientierte AM-Enduro-Tour, bei der man an der ein oder anderen Spitzkehre auch mal Zeit für `nen zweiten Versuch hat.
Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## beetle (29. September 2012)

LeDidi meinte er würde auch mitkommen.  Vielleicht, wenn ihn seine Oma gehen lässt. 

Also ich bin nach wie vor offen für beides. Ich hätte halt mal wieder Lust auf Robu. Das Lohnt echt. Ich richte mich aber nach dem was die Gruppe will. Ansonsten klick ich mal ne runde auf der Alb zusammen.


----------



## LeDidi (29. September 2012)

Ui, jaaa, ich wär dabei!


----------



## beetle (29. September 2012)

Und wohin magst du? Alb oder Robu?


----------



## beetle (29. September 2012)

Planung für die Alb ist Startpunkt Uracher Wanderparkplatz. Da wo es zum Wasserfall geht. Dann gehts auf die Alb noch auf der leichtesten Steigung. Danach rüber zum Rossfels und dann geht das Geballer los. ;D Ich hab vom Mark verboten bekommen zu viel hm einzuplanen. Mehr als 1299,99 werden es nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (29. September 2012)

Oh, wo? Bei dem Wanderimbissdinges? Koordinaten?


----------



## beetle (29. September 2012)

Ja, genau da. Maisentalstüble. N48 29.741 E9 22.385

Vielleich kann man in Urach auch an der Schule parken, da kostet es nichts.


----------



## mtbjahn (29. September 2012)

Also, dann fass´ ich mal zusammen:
*Morgen AM-Enduro-Trail-Trial-Tour mit maximal 1299,99 Höhenmetern und Start um 12 Uhr am Uracher Wasserfallimbissdingeswanderparkplatz (Maisentalstüble N48 29.741 E9 22.385)*
Alles richtig?
Alles klar?
Irgendwelche Einwände?
Notorische Durchschlagsplattenfahrer werden gebeten, vorher "richtige" Reifen zu montieren und/oder Ersatzschläuche in ausreichender Anzahl selbst mitzuführen.


----------



## LeDidi (29. September 2012)




----------



## mtbjahn (29. September 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


>



Ich darf das, schließlich mach´ ich dafür auch krasse Fotos von Dir:


----------



## BikerRT (29. September 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Also, dann fass´ ich mal zusammen:
> *Morgen AM-Enduro-Trail-Trial-Tour mit maximal 1299,99 Höhenmetern und Start um 12 Uhr am Uracher Wasserfallimbissdingeswanderparkplatz (Maisentalstüble N48 29.741 E9 22.385)*
> Alles richtig?
> Alles klar?
> ...



Hehe, die passenden Reifen hab ich  das weißt ja. Das sind halt auch die Reifen, bei denen ich schon immer recht bald KO bin 

Also ich werd dann am Treffpunkt in Urach sein.

wo kann man da dann parken? Direkt dort? Parkgebühren?


----------



## LeDidi (29. September 2012)

Ich glaub, du warst nicht gemeint...


----------



## McFussel (29. September 2012)

Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, wuerd ich mich anschliessen (wenn das okay ist) ......


McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## mtbjahn (29. September 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, wuerd ich mich anschliessen (wenn das okay ist) ......
> 
> 
> McFussel on Tour - from Mobile



Klar, gerne! Sonst noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillermiller80 (29. September 2012)

JA 
Hab aber ein nur ein Hardtrail ...naja man kann es von der Austattung her eigentlich nicht als mtb bezeichnen... Ich glaub also nicht, dass ich bergab mit euch mithalten kann. Aber ich möchte eigentlich auch nur ein paar schöne Trails gezeigt bekommen. Ich bin grad erst gestern nach Tübingen gezogen und bin heute 2 std. in Schönbuch herumgegurkt ohne auch nur einen einigermaßen brauchbaren Singletrail zu finden 
Wenn das mit euch ok ist würd ich also gern den ersten Aufstieg mitfahren, den Rest mach ich dann alleine


----------



## BikerRT (30. September 2012)

klar, komm einfach mit. Hardtail ist kein Problem. Ich fahr auch HT. mtb-jahn fährt z.B. auch  oft HT. Fahr einfach mal mit und wenns nichts für dich ist, kannst dich ja abseilen. Es sind aber alle sehr tolerant.


----------



## beetle (30. September 2012)

Ich habe eben nochmal ein wenig überlegt... ich denke der Parkplatz kostet Geld. Ich mag nicht zum zivilen Ungehorsam aufrufen... es gibt in Urach noch kostenlose Alternativen. Am Graf-Eberhard-Gymnasium (N48 30.145 E9 22.716) gibts Parken umsonst, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 

Wir treffen uns um 12:00, 12:05 Abfahrt, am Maisentalstüble. 

Ich hoffe die Trails sind trocken genug. Trails sind eher weniger flowig, eher spitzkehrig. Wenn ich auf der Karte richtig gezählt habe, an die 80 Spitzkehren. Wer meine Touren kennt, sind die immer so, dass man eher nur zum Transit an der Kante fährt. Es geht also hoch auf die Alb und dann wieder runter und dann wieder hoch usw. Sind 28km die Runde und knapp über 1000hm. Hinterrad versetzen wäre von Vorteil, wenn man das kann. Hilfestellung wird man sicher aber geben können. An Einkehrmöglichkeiten kommen wir leider nicht vorbei. 

 @chillermiller80: Kannst du gern machen. Kann dir auch ein paar Tips geben, wo du fahren kannst. 
 @McFussel: Gerne


----------



## beetle (30. September 2012)

Kann morgen noch eine Person von Tü aus mitnehmen. Wenn also wer einen lift braucht... Treffpunkt wäre 11:20 bei Kreissparkasse Tübingen N48 31.298 E9 02.521 Das ist die auf der rechten Seite wenn man die B28 von Herrenberg kommt kurz vorm Tunnel.


----------



## chillermiller80 (30. September 2012)

Wär echt super wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest  
Kommt das rad in das Auto oder auf einen Gepäckträger? Je nach dem würde ich es noch mal putzen


----------



## McFussel (30. September 2012)

Ich würde vorne am MiniGolf parken - ich hoffe ich schaffe es zeitlich....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (30. September 2012)

chillermiller80 schrieb:


> Wär echt super wenn du mich mitnehmen könntest
> Kommt das rad in das Auto oder auf einen Gepäckträger? Je nach dem würde ich es noch mal putzen



Mein Auto ist leider schon ausgebucht. Sorry.


----------



## Gurgel (30. September 2012)

ich komm auch.


----------



## McFussel (30. September 2012)

Bin leider zu spät....nächstes mal! Sorry....


----------



## chillermiller80 (30. September 2012)

verdammt ich habe genau den Zug verpasst  bin aber trotzdem noch alleine hingefahren, echt super Trails da  nächstes mal fahr ich unter der Woche hin, dann laufen da auch nicht so viele Leute rum  was für Gebiete um Tübingen könnt ihr noch empfehlen?


----------



## mtbjahn (30. September 2012)

chillermiller80 schrieb:


> was für Gebiete um Tübingen könnt ihr noch empfehlen?



Stell Dich doch einfach mal *freitags* um *18:15 Uhr* neben die *Tourist-Info in Tübingen*. loretto6 und die anderen Mitfahrer zeigen Dir dann gerne ein paar schöne Trails.


----------



## LeDidi (30. September 2012)

...oder eben *dienstags* um *17:30* an der Dämpfer-Klinik,* Heinlenstraße 16*.


----------



## 2markt (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe die Trails sind trocken genug. Trails sind eher weniger flowig, eher spitzkehrig. Wenn ich auf der Karte richtig gezählt habe, an die 80 Spitzkehren. 


hallo

diese 80 spitzkehren sind die am stück

gruß


----------



## LeDidi (1. Oktober 2012)

Ne, hat sich eher wie 2 × 80 angefühlt


----------



## LeDidi (1. Oktober 2012)

Also, Didilix und Gurgelino gehen um *16:30* in den Schönbuch. Treff wäre *Touristinfo*, an der C.-Neckerbrücke.


----------



## beetle (1. Oktober 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Ne, hat sich eher wie 2 × 80 angefühlt



Zu wenig schwere. Daher zählen die nicht. Nächste mal fahre ich sie alle. 

Aber die mit der langen Querwurzel war echt mal gemein. Das Ding hat mich echt im Schlaf heute Nacht verfolgt. Die und noch eine war die Einzige die das nächste mal den Kapfen runter noch packen muss. Ist halt Millimeterarbeit an der Stelle, aber machbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2markt (1. Oktober 2012)

ah es geht um den buckleter kapf ja


----------



## McFussel (1. Oktober 2012)

Oben war er mir zu rutschig, aber unten wird es immer geiler. 

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## beetle (1. Oktober 2012)

Zur Vermeidung von Konflikten nennen wir keine Trails mit dem Namen. Zumidest ist das hier der allgemeine Konsens. Wäre schön, wenn du deinen Post dahingehend Ändern könntest.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## beetle (1. Oktober 2012)

McFussel schrieb:


> Oben war er mir zu rutschig, aber unten wird es immer geiler.
> 
> McFussel on Tour - from Mobile



Finds oben geiler. Unten wird es zunehmend langweiliger. Nach dem Querweg kommen nochmal ein paar gute.


----------



## McFussel (1. Oktober 2012)

Richtig, die paar ab dem Querweg sind bombe.

Oben hab ich es 2 mal probiert und einmal beinahe in den Abrund....Hätte nicht gedacht, das es noch so nass war....


----------



## Gurgel (1. Oktober 2012)

Mir wars gestern an einigen Stellen auch zu rutschig. Trotzdem geil gewesen, müssen wir bei besseren Verhältnissen auf jeden Fall nochmal machen.
Nach den ganzen technischen Touren der letzten Zeit wars heute aber super, das Bike einfach mal wieder laufen lassen zu können. Gibt halt doch einige richtig schöne Trails rund um Tübingen.


----------



## beetle (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich fand es ging von der Rutschigkeit.


----------



## McFussel (1. Oktober 2012)

Tja beetle, dann muessen wir da halt mal zusammen runter...

McFussel on Tour - from Mobile


----------



## aka (2. Oktober 2012)

2markt schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> diese 80 spitzkehren sind die am stück
> 
> gruß



So wie du schreibst kann man grad meinen du bist @catwiesel39.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (2. Oktober 2012)

ich fand die Rutschigkeit auch wenig problematisch. Der richtige Reifen macht den Unterschied (wie die Michelin werbung sagt)


----------



## McFussel (2. Oktober 2012)

Gut, dann war ich nicht risikofreudig genug


----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin gerade mit der Cheffin daheim am verhandeln was wir wohl am morgigen Feiertag machen. Ich wollte ja biken und sie abends mit einem Essen bestechen und ihr das kommenden Sonntag aufoperungsvoll anbieten. 

Wenn ich darf, würde ich die gleiche Runde mit ein paar extra HM und km fahren wollen mit deutlich weniger Pausen. Wird dann halt deutlich über 1000hm. Anyone?


----------



## McFussel (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich wäre am Start - muss nur noch schauen, was die Startzeit angeht.


----------



## LeDidi (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin heute Abend feiern - ich mach lieber am Mittwoch Nachmittag eine Rentnertour... 

Wer würde heute um 17:30 nach TÜ gehen?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde heute abend so ab 17.30 - 18.00 in Pfullingen zu ner Trailtour aufbrechen. Fahrzeit 3 - 4h je nach Laune.

Jemand dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> mit ein paar extra HM und km fahren wollen mit deutlich weniger Pausen.



hört sich lustig an, sorry 



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich würde heute abend so ab 17.30 - 18.00 in Pfullingen zu ner Trailtour aufbrechen. Fahrzeit 3 - 4h je nach Laune.
> 
> Jemand dabei?
> 
> ...



ihr seid wohl eh schon zuviele, und mein Bike hängt mal wieder am Montageständer fest


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Oktober 2012)

Wieviele hast du denn bisher gezählt?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (2. Oktober 2012)




----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wieviele hast du denn bisher gezählt?
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



  ....ich fahr heut auch nur mit meinen imaginären Freunden 

Morgen fährst / fahrt ihr net? Sonst bau ich vllt. doch alles um, hab noch irgendwo ne 170er Kurbel rumfahren, die tut's für's HT zur Not, bis das Lager da ist.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Oktober 2012)

Nee, morgen werde ich nicht auf dem Bike sitzen.

Aber beetle will ja ne Mördertour vom Zaun brechen 

Kannst ja versuchen da dran zu bleiben  aber



beetle schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich darf, würde ich die gleiche Runde mit ein paar extra HM und km fahren wollen mit deutlich weniger Pausen. Wird dann halt deutlich über 1000hm. Anyone?



hört sich schon brudal an.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin eher sehr langsam den Berg hoch, also von daher kein Problem.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Nee, morgen werde ich nicht auf dem Bike sitzen.
> 
> Aber beetle will ja ne Mördertour vom Zaun brechen
> 
> ...



Ohje, ne ne, danke, lieber net


----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2012)

Nen XT HT2 Lager hab ich noch über. Wenn es das ist was dich abhält... 

Edit: Ich muss die Rennleitung daheim aber erst noch wohlwollend stimmen.


----------



## damage0099 (2. Oktober 2012)

hi beetle,

danke fürs Angebot.
Hab ich auch noch 2 rumliegen.
Brauche gxp BSA Antriebsseite D22  .
Ist schon versandt 

Und umbauen vom HT aufs Enduro wg 1 Ausfahrt ist mir zu lästig 

Habe viele imaginäre Freunde die mit mir km schrubben


----------



## BikerRT (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach morgen ne Tour von Pfullingen aus.

Treffpunkt: 11Uhr, Marktkauf Pfullingen
Dauer: 3-4 Stunden
HM/km: sind mir leider nicht bekannt
Tour: von Pfullingen über Wackerstein, Nebelhöhle, Schloss Lichtenstein und auf der anderen Seite des Echaztales zurück richtung Pfullingen.

Trailanteil würde ich mal auf ca. 80% schätzen.

Hoffe mal, dass man fahren kann. Ist ja Feiertag und es werden wohl viele Wanderer unterwegs sein. Aber ich will diese Runde schon lange mal wieder fahren und morgen würde sich es eben anbieten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2012)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Ich mach morgen ne Tour von Pfullingen aus.



SPALTER!


----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2012)

Ähm... wenn das die Strecke ist die wir mal gefahren sind, dann kommst du aber auf deutlich über 1000hm... Hm... der Todesfelsen hätte auch was.


----------



## BikerRT (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin für Streckenabänderungen bzw. Ergänzungen gerne zu haben. Ich lerne immer gerne auch neue Trails kennen.


----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2012)

Parken am alten Bahnhof sollte geschickter sein, oder? Bahnhofstraße in etwa bei dem Punkt hier: N48 27.978 E9 13.739 Ist näher.


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin dabei.
*Morgen, 11 Uhr, Cafe "Alter Bahnhof", Pfullingen* - richtig? 
Ich bin gespannt, ob Didi um diese Zeit schon wach und fit genug ist, um am Start zu sein.


----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2012)

Passt so. Ist halt strategisch deutlich geschickter. 

Ledidi wollte saufen gehen. Volker ist auch unterwegs und Mark wollte Fahrtechnik mit Ledidi nachmittags machen, wenn er wieder nüchtern ist. 

Soll ich dir die Matschige Marie mitbringen?


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub´, Du solltest dringend ins Bett gehen. Ich hab´ nämlich den starken Verdacht, daß Du mich und BikerRT verwechselst. `Ne Matschige Marie hab´ ich selbst noch im Keller liegen.


----------



## beetle (2. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt. Ich geh mal pennen. 

BikerRT meinte eigentlich am Marktkauf... wir können uns ja morgen nochmal telefonisch absprechen. Bahnhof ist imo geschickter.


----------



## McFussel (2. Oktober 2012)

Dann viel Spass Euch - ich geh nach Urach!

Ride positive!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (2. Oktober 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.
> *Morgen, 11 Uhr, Cafe "Alter Bahnhof", Pfullingen* - richtig?
> Ich bin gespannt, ob Didi um diese Zeit schon wach und fit genug ist, um am Start zu sein.




Da bin ich dabei, Fahrtechnik auch geil!
Fahr mit dem Zug nach Rt und steige dann aufs Rad um.

Sollte sich da was ändern, sagt mir bitte bescheid. Mark hat glaub ich meine Nummer. Ich bring die 5 Dollar mit. (sonst schreibts hier rein oder sendet mir ne PM, please).
Zur Tour also besser Cranberriemüsliriegel mitnehmen?

In den wenigen Pausen lass ich gern jeden Hobby-Zahlenschlossknacker an mein Rad, das Schloss nervt mich so langsam (verlieren möcht ichs aber nicht).


----------



## Gurgel (3. Oktober 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Bin heute Abend feiern - ich mach lieber am Mittwoch Nachmittag eine Rentnertour...
> 
> Wer würde heute um 17:30 nach TÜ gehen?



Heute noch aus dem Wald raus gefunden? 

Ich würde morgen auch ne kurze Runde um Tübingen fahren, aber nicht vor 15 Uhr. Jemand Luscht?


----------



## chillermiller80 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich wär auch dabei wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe! (Man beachte die Uhrzeit zu der ich grad schreibe ^^ )

Welchen Zug nimmst du, HerbertSchuster ?  Ich würd wenn ich komme auch den Zug nehmen!


----------



## HerbertSchuster (3. Oktober 2012)

yes chillermiller. von Raaeeidlingaah Baahnhov sinns grob g'schäzt fuffzeh minudeh no pfullige.
1: 10:13-10:27
2: 10:37-10:47
ich hab dich aufm handy nicht erreicht. Ich werde den Zug um 10:13 nehmen. You call me! Bin nun im Keller.

Oder meint ihr Lokalisten, dass man nur 10 Minuten braucht, und so auch den 10:37 nehmen kann?


----------



## BikerRT (3. Oktober 2012)

So, ich melde mich nochmal zu Wort, da ich die Tour ja angeleiert hab.

*Treffpunkt 11Uhr alter Bahnhof in Pfullingen* Tour wird nach Lust und Laune der Mitfahrer kurzfristig vor Ort noch festgelegt, da es verschiedene tolle Spots dort gibt, die sich gut zu einer Tour zusammenlegen lassen.
 @beetle: ich brauche keine Mary, ich montiere heut morgen noch meine Fat Alberts.

Bis später, freut mich,dass wieder ein paar Leut zusammenkommen


----------



## beetle (3. Oktober 2012)

Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (3. Oktober 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Heute noch aus dem Wald raus gefunden?
> 
> Ich würde morgen auch ne kurze Runde um Tübingen fahren, aber nicht vor 15 Uhr. Jemand Luscht?



Ja, hat super geklappt, auch wenn einige kein Licht dabei hatten 
Danke für's Fernguiden!


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Oktober 2012)

Das war heut´ mal wieder `ne schöne Tour!
Hier sind meine Fotos von letztem Sonntag.


----------



## BikerRT (4. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Fotos

Gestern war auch ne tolle Tour, schade nur, dass ich kurzfristig dann abbrechen musste.


----------



## beetle (4. Oktober 2012)

War klasse. Ich war gestern abend so fertig, das ich gerade noch gepackt habe was zu essen, dann auf die Coutch gefallen bin und ne stunde später es gerade noch so ins Bett gepackt habe. Genau so wie ich es wollte.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (4. Oktober 2012)

Hat viel Spass gemacht! Und ziemlich KO war ich schon während der letzten Meter.

Wieviel Höhenmeter warn das nun, kann man das schon sagen? So mit dieser Glättung, was auch immer das ist?


Und hier die paar Fotos die ich gestern gemacht habe (sofern ich den richtigen Linkt genutzt habe).
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/178777


----------



## beetle (4. Oktober 2012)

Waren 1545hm und 41km. 

Was machen die Videos?


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Oktober 2012)

Hier befinden sich meine Fotos von gestern.


----------



## Gurgel (4. Oktober 2012)

ui ui. kann es sein, dass ich einige der stellen noch gar nicht kenne??


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Oktober 2012)

Nein, das kennst Du alles schon. Ich hab´ halt zur Abwechslung mal andere Perspektiven ausprobiert.


----------



## beetle (4. Oktober 2012)

Doch doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (4. Oktober 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Nein, das kennst Du alles schon. Ich hab´ halt zur Abwechslung mal andere Perspektiven ausprobiert.



Die Fotos sind klasse geworden. Gefallen mir richtig gut.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Oktober 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Waren 1545hm und 41km.



Wieder mit der Glättung gespielt?


----------



## beetle (5. Oktober 2012)

Das ist mit recht wenig davon. Geht ja nur hoch und runter an der Kante. Glättung ist halt immer so eine Sache.


----------



## blind (5. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen 
wie siehts denn heute aus? Gibts den Treff Freitags an der Neckarbrücke noch? Was für Touren werden denn da Geschwindigkeites und Streckenmässig gefahren?
Würd da gern mal ne Runde mitfahren, bin aber Rad (und Konditions-?) bedingt nicht soo flott unterwegs.
Gruß Dominik


----------



## LeDidi (5. Oktober 2012)

Hell yeah, mit einem Flying Circus musst du da schon ganz gut Oberschenkel beweisen, schätze ich!  

Bei den Goagen ist es nicht so krass, wie wenn beetle an den Albtrauf geht - also weder technisch, noch konditionell übermäßig anspruchsvoll, wenn man das passende Rad dazu hat. Kleine Trailrunde am Feierabend. Wobei wir jetzt wirklich in der Lampensaison sind und ohne um die Uhrzeit gar nichts mehr geht.


----------



## blind (5. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, mein Flying Circus ist mit gut 16 kg nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht, aber er verzeiht dafür alles! 
Nee Mirage (oder wie auch immer das Ding heist) müsst ich fast unbenützt hier rumliegen haben, wenn ich jetzt noch das Ladegerät find sollt das ja schon fast reichen oder?
Mein üblichen (mini)Touren von 30-90 min haben meisten so zwischen 10 und 20 km, und 200-400 hm, also n bisschen Kondition ist schon da, hab nur keine Ahnung wie ich mich auf ner größeren Runde schlage. Auf Strecke hat mein Circus so seine Schwächen 
Aber solangs in der Gegend um Tübingen is kann ich ja auch einfach abbrechen wenn ichs nicht mehr packen sollte.
Also generell geht heute abend was in Tübingen oder?


----------



## loretto6 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann heute leider nicht, ich weiß nicht, wer ob LeDidi am Start ist.


----------



## LeDidi (5. Oktober 2012)

Jup, ich wär am Start. Wer noch?


----------



## blind (5. Oktober 2012)

Ok cool, dann werd ich das heute mal testen, Treffpunkt ist dann um 18 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke? oder wars 18:30 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (5. Oktober 2012)

18:15


----------



## HerbertSchuster (5. Oktober 2012)

hab schon die radhose an und wollte direkt hin...wurde beim Telefonat dann darauf hingewiesen, dass es ja 18:15 sei. Die kontrolle im forum sagt: JA.
Danke fürs reinschreiben. Die Uhrzeit kann man nicht oft genug erwähnen. Das wär auch was für den Threadtitel..
Bis später.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (5. Oktober 2012)

Okay, wenn ich als K'furter Raucherlunge, die 7 Wochen ned mehr auffm Bock gesessen ist, mitdarf, dann schau ich auch mal vorbei. Kann mich ja dann ausklinken, wenn ich ned hinterher komm.


----------



## beetle (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich packs nicht. Bin immer noch auf Arbeit.


----------



## sappalot (11. Oktober 2012)

kann mir vielleicht jemand tips bezüglich lampen geben? der markt ist ja ein ziemlicher dschungel und ich seh vor lauter lampen kein licht mehr sozusagen. vor allem mit den billigen china kopien, die alle fast gleich aussehen aber dann doch irgendwie anderen inhalt haben und so weiter.
also ich spekuliere damit, mir auch so eine lampe zu zulegen. da scheinen vor allem bisher die scc-p7 und diese neuere xm-l t6 leds ganz ok zu sein, wobei letztgenannte wohl mehr leuchtkraft bei gleichem stromverbrauch (?) haben soll, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten? ich habe von dem teilweise schlechten wärmeverhalten gehört, dass man evtl. mehr wärmeleitpaste zwischen led und gehäuse schmieren muss.
naja um es kurz zu machen: gibt es einwände gegen den kauf folgender lampe oder bessere alternativen im ähnlichen preissegment? http://www.ebay.de/itm/120923194440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

danke schonmal für eure hilfe.


----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2012)

da gehen die Geschmäcker und Meinungen auseinander.
Wo du nichts falsch machst: MJ-872, Wärmeleitpaste rein, Silikon am Kabelauslaß und gut.
Die Anfangs-P7 kann ich nicht empfehlen. Als 2.-Licht ok, aber viel zu spottig....das nur zur Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (11. Oktober 2012)

Hätte zwar morgen lust auf die Freitagsrunde, aber das Wetter spielt ja mal gar nicht mit.


----------



## McFussel (12. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> da gehen die Geschmäcker und Meinungen auseinander.
> Wo du nichts falsch machst: MJ-872, Wärmeleitpaste rein, Silikon am Kabelauslaß und gut.
> Die Anfangs-P7 kann ich nicht empfehlen. Als 2.-Licht ok, aber viel zu spottig....das nur zur Info



Musste ich bei meiner 872 nicht machen - läuft out of the box ohne Probleme und passt prima zur Leuchtdinger dazu!


----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2012)

Schon klar, daß man das nicht machen "muß" 
Ist aber sehr vorteilhaft, die Wärmeableitung ist ohne zus. WLP einfach miserabel.

Im Neuzustand wurde sie grade mal gut handwarm am Gehäuse, nach genug WLP wurde sie "sehr" warm  ....Was das bedeutet, ist wohl allgemein bekannt.

Und wasserdicht ist ohnehin was anders.
Ich kann nur dazu raten 
Ist das Gehäuse nicht dicht (was definitiv so ist), ist schon eine hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit Gift für die (minimale  ) Elektronik.
Es fahren wohl auch noch viele ohne diese 5min Arbeit rum. Ich würd's nicht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir neulich auch eine 872 geholt. 
Wärmeleitpaste war drin, die Abdichtung am Gehäusekabelausgang war aber alles andere als dicht.
Nen richtigen Regenguss oder mehr hätte die so nicht ausgehalten.

Deshalb lieber etwas Silikon und gut ist.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## McFussel (12. Oktober 2012)

Könnt Ihr mal ein Bild einstellen, wie ihr das gedichtet habt???

Wäre super nett - Vielen Dank!


----------



## aka (12. Oktober 2012)

Als Sorglos-Teil kann ich eine Lupine Lampe, z.B. Wilma empfehlen.
Funktioniert out of the Box prima. Wenn man ausgiebige Nachtfahrten vorhat relativiert sich der Kaufpreis.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Oktober 2012)

Bild ist schwierig, da das ganze ja jetzt mit Silikon abgedichtet ist. 

Zur Erklärung. 
Das Kabel kommt aus dem Gehäuse durch eine Bohrung raus.
und geht im weiteren Verlauf durch ein Kabeltülle.

Diese Kabeltülle sollte nach meinem Verständnis eigentlich im Lampenkopfgehäuse stecken, was den Chinesen aber wohl zu umständlich 
zu montieren ist. Deshalb klemmen sie die Kabeltülle einfach beim Anschrauben des Halters an den Kopf. An dieser Stelle ist es jetzt wohl dicht, aber das Durchgangsloch im Lampenkopf ist dadurch nicht abgedichtet. 

Schraube einfach mal den Halter vom Lampenkopf, dann siehst du schon,
was ich meine.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## McFussel (12. Oktober 2012)

Schau ich mir mal an - Danke!


----------



## sappalot (12. Oktober 2012)

ja die 872 hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut. scheint schon echt gut zu sein. aber der preis ist auch mit 120 euro 3 mal so hoch wie der einer solchen low-buget-lampe. klar wird das ein qualitativ anderes level sein, aber da ich noch nicht so genau weiss wie oft ich so ein ding benutzen werde, bin ich mir immer noch ein wenig unsicher.
gibt es sonstige meinungen zu der genannten billiglampe?
wie lange hält denn ungefähr der standard akku der 872 im 100% betrieb? denn ich nehme an die die 4 leds schlucken mehr strom als ne lampe mit nur einer led...


----------



## sappalot (12. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Die Anfangs-P7 kann ich nicht empfehlen. Als 2.-Licht ok, aber viel zu spottig....das nur zur Info


weisst du ob es da inzwischen unterschiede zur neueren xm-l t6 led gibt? ist die genauso spottig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (12. Oktober 2012)

Im 100%-Betrieb fahre ich nie.
Selbst wenn es knifflig wird, max. im 3. Modus.
Sonst bei Stufe 2.
Kommt auf den Akku an, ich weiß leider nimmer, wie lang er wirklich hält...
Von der xm-l t6 weiß ich nichts.


----------



## Spike777 (12. Oktober 2012)

Tag zusammen !

Kurze Frage, kennt jemand einen Endurolastigen Trail an der Unterhose? Bin letztens mal hoch gesptrampelt aber leider nicht fündig geworden 

Grüße!


----------



## Bube (13. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt´s nix.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Oktober 2012)

Da gibt's gar nichts!!!

Und überhaupt nichts,
von dem ich hier lesen will.

Das Problem sind, 
wie schon in vielen Posts hier im Thread und anderswo angesprochen,
Biker, die die Wanderwege der Alb mit einem Bikepark verwechseln,
die Trails mit blockierten Rädern ruinieren, 
und viel Verärgerung bei allen anderen Naturnutzern hervorrufen. 

Das die Akzeptanz der Mountainbiker auf der Alb damit nicht 
verbessert wird versteht sich von selbst.
  @Spike777, verstehe mich nicht falsch, ich kenne dich nicht
und weiß nicht wie du fährst.
Komm doch einfach mal zu den Treffs. 
Wenn man mal zusammen unterwegs war, 
kann man viel besser einschätzen wie einer tickt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Spike777 (13. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich kenne den Unterschied zwischen Bikepark und Trail schon.. Aber passt schon Chris, gleich so in die vollen zu hauen find ich ein wenig übertrieben.


----------



## scripted (13. Oktober 2012)

Tach zusammen!

Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Jungs und Mädels die sich in Tü immer zum fahren treffen.
Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn immer und denkt ihr mit 1x10 ist das Machbar oder ehr weniger? 

Merci und Grüße!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Oktober 2012)

Spike777 schrieb:


> .. Aber passt schon Chris, gleich so in die vollen zu hauen find ich ein wenig übertrieben.



Dann warst du schon lange nicht mehr auf der Alb,
und weißt nicht, wie stark die Wege dort im letzten Jahr 
verwüstet wurden. 

Beispiele nenne ich jetzt bewußt nicht 


Ride on
Chris


----------



## Spike777 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich will von dir auch gar keine Beispiele hören.. Ich habe lediglich nach einem einzigen Trail auf der Unterhose gefragt. Sowas kann man auch prima per PN klären ohne es hier öffentlich breit treten zu müssen, oder wenn man einem nix Preis geben will aus deinen genannten Gründen, kann man auch einfach nicht auf meinen Post antworten, ohne einen gleich in die 3" Gazzaloddifraktion zu stecken.


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Oktober 2012)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Ich will von dir auch gar keine Beispiele hören.. Ich habe lediglich nach einem einzigen Trail auf der Unterhose gefragt. Sowas kann man auch prima per PN klären ohne es hier öffentlich breit treten zu müssen, oder wenn man einem nix Preis geben will aus deinen genannten Gründen, kann man auch einfach nicht auf meinen Post antworten, ohne einen gleich in die 3" Gazzaloddifraktion zu stecken.



Chris wollt´ Dich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht in die 3"-Gazzaloddifraktion stecken (gibt´s den Reifen überhaupt noch?), sondern er wollt´ in erster Linie sicherstellen, daß hier niemand mehr oder weniger öffentlich Trails nennt oder den Weg dorthin beschreibt und dafür hab´ ich absolutes Verständnis.
Du schaust ja schon seit längerem immer mal wieder in diesen Thread rein und bist sogar ein paar von uns im echten Leben schon begegnet. Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, einfach mal mitzufahren, wenn hier `ne Tour angekündigt wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. Oktober 2012)

scripted schrieb:


> Tach zusammen!
> 
> Ich hätte mal ne Frage an die Jungs und Mädels die sich in Tü immer zum fahren treffen.
> Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn immer und denkt ihr mit 1x10 ist das Machbar oder ehr weniger?
> ...



*Es gibt zwei regelmäßige Termine: 
Dienstags um 17:30 Uhr bei der Dämpferklinik (Heinlenstraße 16) und freitags um 18:15 Uhr an der Tourist-Info.*

Ich denk´, es ist mit 1x10 gerade noch machbar, aber das hängt natürlich auch etwas von der jeweiligen Fitness ab.


----------



## scripted (13. Oktober 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> *Es gibt zwei regelmäßige Termine:
> Dienstags um 17:30 Uhr bei der Dämpferklinik (Heinlenstraße 16) und freitags um 18:15 Uhr an der Tourist-Info.*
> 
> Ich denk´, es ist mit 1x10 gerade noch machbar, aber das hängt natürlich auch etwas von der jeweiligen Fitness ab.



Alles klar dann werd ich mal schauen das ich es nächste Woche auf die Reihe bekomme und an einem der beiden Tage vorbei schaue.
Die Steigungen hier sind eigentlich nie das Problem. Nur Rekorde werde ich an der ein oder anderen sicher nicht aufstellen 
Zur Not seil ich mich halt irgendwann ab.


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Oktober 2012)

scripted schrieb:


> Die Steigungen hier sind eigentlich nie das Problem. Nur Rekorde werde ich an der ein oder anderen sicher nicht aufstellen



Wie das Tempo dienstags ist, weiß ich nicht, aber freitags ist es meistens eher niedrig. Ein großes Kettenblatt braucht man jedenfalls nicht, an der Stelle befindet sich bei einigen der gelegentlichen und regelmäßigen Mitfahrer ein Bash-Ring.


----------



## LeDidi (13. Oktober 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wie das Tempo dienstags ist, weiß ich nicht, aber freitags ist es meistens eher niedrig. Ein großes Kettenblatt braucht man jedenfalls nicht, an der Stelle befindet sich bei einigen der gelegentlichen und regelmäßigen Mitfahrer ein Bash-Ring.



Was ist ein "Bash-Ring" und wazu brauch ich das?


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du Dich in den nächsten 15 Minuten auf´s Rad setzt und zu mir fährst, kann ich´s Dir zeigen.


----------



## beetle (13. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Da gibt's gar nichts!!!
> 
> Und überhaupt nichts,
> von dem ich hier lesen will.
> ...



Mir ist da auch nichts bekannt.

An anderen Stellen sieht es leider wie Chris beschrieben hat aus. Schade drum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (13. Oktober 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich in den nächsten 15 Minuten auf´s Rad setzt und zu mir fährst, kann ich´s Dir zeigen.



Ui, noi, heute leider nicht mehr  Hätte aber Lust gehabt!
Ich hoffe ja, dass das Wetter morgen entgegen aller Vorhersagen vergleichbar wird.


----------



## Tireb (13. Oktober 2012)

Hallo hat jemand für morgen ne Tour geplant? Würde mich eventuell gerne anschließen wenn möglich  Berit


----------



## HerbertSchuster (14. Oktober 2012)

gibts da was neues wegen ner Tübinger Runde? Schönbuch, HW5?


----------



## HerbertSchuster (14. Oktober 2012)

Also. Wir, bisher 2 fahrn so in ner stunde ne kleine Runde um Tübingen herum. Man melde sich bei Bedarf per PN.


----------



## matza44 (14. Oktober 2012)

Würd mich jetzt auch auf machen jemand Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Oktober 2012)

matza44 schrieb:


> Würd mich jetzt auch auf machen jemand Lust mit zu kommen?



Wo wohnst Du denn bzw. wo willst Du denn fahren? 
Der Trend geht ja scheinbar dazu, nicht mal mehr den Wohnort in´s Profil reinzuschreiben. Man kann´s mit dem Datenschutz auch übertreiben.


----------



## Pig-Mint (14. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Da gibt's gar nichts!!!
> 
> Und überhaupt nichts,
> von dem ich hier lesen will.
> ...



Dann tragt eure Räder doch oder bleibt zuhause, wenn man mit der Situation nicht klarkommt. 
Mein Gott


----------



## loretto6 (14. Oktober 2012)

Trollalarm


----------



## blind (14. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem ich heute leider keinen Fisch dabei hab, würd ich gern auf die Lampen zurück kommen:
Die p7 ist also nicht schlecht aber zu spottig? 
ist die xm-l t6 led wesentlich besser? taugen die beiden generell was (auch von der akkulaufzeit)
Hintergrund ist, dass meine Mirage Evo echt nicht viel taugt, die Preise von den beiden Lampen ziemlich interessant sind, und außerdem braucht ne Freundin vermutlich demnächst auch noch ne brauchbare, günstige Lampe für den Arbeitsweg braucht. Der Arbeitsweg sind ca 10 km mit 400 hm die man auch teilweise auf Trails fahren kann (auf m nachhauseweg bergab). 
Nachdem ich letzte Woche Freitags gesehen hab das ihr hier richtig Ahnung habt, hoff ich das es euch nichts ausmacht wenn ich mir hier noch n paar Meinung hol, und den Thread kaper.

Vielleicht macht das Wetter ja Ende der Woche mit


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2012)

mtb fährt allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (15. Oktober 2012)

@blind: im Vergleich zu einer Mirage Evo ist auch eine P7 eine echte Offenbarung. Heller geht es zwar immer, aber die meisten Leute, die in Tübingen fahren, kommen damit gut zurecht.


----------



## LeDidi (15. Oktober 2012)

Pig-Mint schrieb:


> Dann tragt eure Räder doch oder bleibt zuhause, wenn man mit der Situation nicht klarkommt.
> Mein Gott


----------



## 4mate (15. Oktober 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Was ist ein "Bash-Ring" und wazu brauch ich das?


----------



## LeDidi (15. Oktober 2012)

Versteh ich nicht...


----------



## 4mate (15. Oktober 2012)




----------



## McFussel (15. Oktober 2012)

*würg* Lecker!


----------



## sappalot (15. Oktober 2012)

die xm-l t6 leds sollen mehr licht bringen als die p7. ob das spürbar ist, weiss ich nicht. ich habe mir eine dieser xm-l lampe bestellt und wenn es wirklich stören sollte, dass die zu spottig ist, kann man denk ich immer noch mit ner weitwinkel linse oder bearbeitung des reflektors rumexperimentieren, dh. den glatten reflektor mit klarlack fein besprühen und so für mehr streulicht sorgen. siehe: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?244676-Sputtering-101


----------



## blind (15. Oktober 2012)

@loretto6 &  @sappalot: Danke für die Meinungen, ich hab mir jetztmal ne cree xm-l t6 bestellt, angeblich ist sie schon unterwegs (wobei das aus china immernoch ein langer weg ist, aber es eilt ja nicht...). 
Bin gespannt wann die da ist (und ob bei dem Preis der Akku auch wirklich dabei ist  )


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2012)

blind schrieb:


> @loretto6 &  @sappalot: Danke für die Meinungen, ich hab mir jetztmal ne cree xm-l t6 bestellt, angeblich ist sie schon unterwegs (wobei das aus china immernoch ein langer weg ist, aber es eilt ja nicht...).
> Bin gespannt wann die da ist (und ob bei dem Preis der Akku auch wirklich dabei ist  )



...wie war das noch gleich mit den CE-Zeichen? Die kassieren am Zoll teils ein, wenn es nicht "durch" geht...Was hast bestellt, hast 'n Link?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (15. Oktober 2012)

4mate schrieb:


>




...noch nie gesehen!


----------



## blind (15. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...wie war das noch gleich mit den CE-Zeichen? Die kassieren am Zoll teils ein, wenn es nicht "durch" geht...Was hast bestellt, hast 'n Link?



Oh, shit  soweit hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ich find grad spontan kein link mehr, aber ich kuck nachher mal zuhause ob ichs noch in der history hab.
Ich rechne eher weniger mit m CE Zeichen.. 
Habs eigentlich recht spontan nach gaaanz kurzer Recherche auf chinesischen Seiten bestellt, da der Preis nur 2 â¬ Ã¼ber dem chinesischen liegt. (28 â¬ statt 26 â¬). 
Naja... bleibt nurs hoffen, dass es glatt geht. Baugleich dÃ¼rften die Dinger ja eh alle sein oder? (CE Zeichen hin oder her).

//*edit: habs doch noch http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREE-XML-XM-...tDomain_77&hash=item27cb03c040#ht_14348wt_978 bin mir absolut nicht sicher ob das so alles passt, dacht mir aber ich wÃ¤r dank paypal und geringem preis auf der "sicheren" seite.


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2012)

mit ein bischen Glück kommts an


----------



## Hasenmann666 (15. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, Doppelpost


----------



## Hasenmann666 (15. Oktober 2012)

So guenstig sind die Teile mittlerweile?! Kannste bitte dann berichten, ob sie angekommen ist und ob sie taucht? Fuer den Preis wuerd ich die naemlich dann als Zweitlampe bestellen...


----------



## blind (15. Oktober 2012)

Klar, werd ich machen (wird aber sicher 2 wochen oder so dauern). Ich war von dem Preis eben auch überrascht sonst hät ich gar nicht bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (15. Oktober 2012)

Wenn der Zoll das Paket einkassiert isses auch nicht so schlimm. Ich musste da nur einen Wisch unterschreiben, dass ich die Lampe nicht im Straßenverkehr einsetze und glaub ein paar Euro extra zahlen. Das nervigste war noch extra nach Reutlingen fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## damage0099 (15. Oktober 2012)

das kommt auf den Zöllner an.
Vielen wurde das Teil vernichtet, manche mußten nur auf das NT verzichten usw usf...


----------



## D.Lettant (15. Oktober 2012)

Also jetzt muss ich mich hier doch auch mal einmischen.Woher nehmt ihr euch eigentlich das Recht raus zu entscheiden wer auf der Alb die Trails fahren darf und wer nicht.Fast jede Woche postet ihr Fotos wo ihr in Scharen gewisse "Schlüsselstellen" (auch im oben genannten Areal) fahrt bzw. die euch bei irgendwelchen Sprüngen am Albtrauf und nicht im Bikepark zeigen.Habt ihr irgendwelche Exklusivrechte mit dem Albverein ausgehandelt dass für euch die Zweimeterregel nicht gilt? Oder idt euer Fahrstil so überirdisch dass es nur bei euch keine Flurschäden gibt,während alle anderen Fahrer die Trails zerstören?


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Oktober 2012)

Zu dem Thema hab´ ich gerade `nen schönen Beitrag in `nem anderen Thread gefunden: 


Even-gallow schrieb:


> Is einem von euch schon einmahl aufgefallen das der "Baumstam" ( das Stummelchen)morsch war und auserdem was Regt ihr euch wegen dem Scheis Bischen Moss auf. Da geht sonen kleines scheis stück bei drauf und wen die im Wald Holzfellen gehen da Kiloweise Moss drauf. Regt euch über fernünftige sachen auf.


----------



## eahaemmerle (15. Oktober 2012)

Gailä rÄchtschraihbung  Ne mal im Ernst, mit dem "Shredden" muss man es ja nicht übertreiben aber ganz spurenlos gehts aber leider auch nich immer  Aber ihr habt schon recht, manche Strecken sehen echt übel aus!


----------



## BikerRT (15. Oktober 2012)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> Also jetzt muss ich mich hier doch auch mal einmischen.Woher nehmt ihr euch eigentlich das Recht raus zu entscheiden wer auf der Alb die Trails fahren darf und wer nicht.Fast jede Woche postet ihr Fotos wo ihr in Scharen gewisse "Schlüsselstellen" (auch im oben genannten Areal) fahrt bzw. die euch bei irgendwelchen Sprüngen am Albtrauf und nicht im Bikepark zeigen.Habt ihr irgendwelche Exklusivrechte mit dem Albverein ausgehandelt dass für euch die Zweimeterregel nicht gilt? Oder idt euer Fahrstil so überirdisch dass es nur bei euch keine Flurschäden gibt,während alle anderen Fahrer die Trails zerstören?



Es geht einfach nur darum, dass Trails nicht öffentlich gepostet werden. Jeder kann mitfahren und kann so die Trails kennenlernen. Zweimeter-Regel gilt für alle und jeder hier verstößt dagegen, du sicherlich auch. Wo bleibt sonst der Spaß. Die Trails, die wir fahren/neu erfahren geben wir eben nur per PN weiter oder laden jeden gerne ein, mit uns zu fahren.

Unser Fahrstil ist im übrigen so überirdisch, wie du dir das vorstellst, wir hinterlassen keine Spuren  Ein rießiges Dankeschön geht hiermit an den bekannten Erfrischungsgetränkehersteller aus Österreich! 

So, und nun seit alle wieder friedlich, denn der Thread war es bisher auch und das soll so bleiben


----------



## D.Lettant (15. Oktober 2012)

Naja,ich denke dass solche Leute wie dieser Deutschprofessor auch nicht wirklich auf vielen Trails am Albtrauf zu sehen sind.Hochfahren ist nicht und wenn die Kondition beim schieben nur für 50Hm.reicht bekommt man nicht wirklich viel zu sehen.
Ich bin bei Leibe auch nicht dafür die Trails mutwillig zu zerstören z.B. mit unnötigen Drifts.Aber jemand unter Generalverdacht zu stellen er mache so was weil er halt zufällig nen DH Lenker als Nickname gewählt hat finde ich auch nicht in Ordnung.Im Übrigen hat der Deutschprofessor mit einer Sache nicht ganz unrecht: Wenn mal ein Schlepper über den Trail gerattert ist, dann sieht man von einem Weg nicht mehr viel.So viel kann man mit dem Radel gar nicht shreddern um einen Trail so zu zerstören.


----------



## D.Lettant (15. Oktober 2012)

Naja,zu eurer Geheimhaltungstaktik kann ich nur sagen dass jeder sich ja beim Osiander ne Wanderkarte von der schwäbischen Alb kaufen kann.Da sind dann aber auch mit Sicherheit 95% eurer geheimen Trails drin.
Es kommt halt irgendwie so rüber, entweder fährst du mit uns oder lässt es.Was macht ihr denn wenn einer bei euch mitfährt ,die Strecken zeigen lässt und sich anschließend mit seinen Kumpels dort verhält wie die Sau im Walde?
Fakt istie Zweimeterregel gibts nun mal und wenn es um die Rechtslage geht machen wir alle etwas Verbotenes.Wie jeder damit und mit seinen Mitmenschen (insbesondere den Wanderen die sich manchmal auch zu Recht aufregen) umgeht, muss er selbst entscheiden.


----------



## D.Lettant (15. Oktober 2012)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Es geht einfach nur darum, dass Trails nicht öffentlich gepostet werden. Jeder kann mitfahren und kann so die Trails kennenlernen. Zweimeter-Regel gilt für alle und jeder hier verstößt dagegen, du sicherlich auch. Wo bleibt sonst der Spaß. Die Trails, die wir fahren/neu erfahren geben wir eben nur per PN weiter oder laden jeden gerne ein, mit uns zu fahren.
> 
> Unser Fahrstil ist im übrigen so überirdisch, wie du dir das vorstellst, wir hinterlassen keine Spuren  Ein rießiges Dankeschön geht hiermit an den bekannten Erfrischungsgetränkehersteller aus Österreich!
> 
> So, und nun seit alle wieder friedlich, denn der Thread war es bisher auch und das soll so bleiben


Naja,zu eurer Geheimhaltungstaktik kann ich nur sagen dass jeder sich ja beim Osiander ne Wanderkarte von der schwäbischen Alb kaufen kann.Da sind dann aber auch mit Sicherheit 95% eurer geheimen Trails drin.
Es kommt halt irgendwie so rüber, entweder fährst du mit uns oder lässt es.Was macht ihr denn wenn einer bei euch mitfährt ,die Strecken zeigen lässt und sich anschließend mit seinen Kumpels dort verhält wie die Sau im Walde?
Fakt istie Zweimeterregel gibts nun mal und wenn es um die Rechtslage geht machen wir alle etwas Verbotenes.Wie jeder damit und mit seinen Mitmenschen (insbesondere den Wanderen die sich manchmal auch zu Recht aufregen) umgeht, muss er selbst entscheiden.


----------



## blind (16. Oktober 2012)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> Naja,zu eurer Geheimhaltungstaktik kann ich nur sagen dass jeder sich ja beim Osiander ne Wanderkarte von der schwäbischen Alb kaufen kann.Da sind dann aber auch mit Sicherheit 95% eurer geheimen Trails drin.
> Es kommt halt irgendwie so rüber, entweder fährst du mit uns oder lässt es.Was macht ihr denn wenn einer bei euch mitfährt ,die Strecken zeigen lässt und sich anschließend mit seinen Kumpels dort verhält wie die Sau im Walde?
> Fakt istie Zweimeterregel gibts nun mal und wenn es um die Rechtslage geht machen wir alle etwas Verbotenes.Wie jeder damit und mit seinen Mitmenschen (insbesondere den Wanderen die sich manchmal auch zu Recht aufregen) umgeht, muss er selbst entscheiden.



"Eure Geheimhaltungstaktik" gibts in dem Sinne überhaupt nicht. Es ist, Gott sei Dank, ziemlich weit verbreitet ist (Trailtourer, VertriderCodex, sowas ist nicht nur im Alpinen Gelände sinnvoll). Klar isses manchmal ärgerlich, aber das finden, und später auch weitergeben von Trails, gehört doch genauso zum Sport wie das fahren selbst!

Wenn man sich so manche Trails anschaut die leicht zu erreichen und leicht zu finden sind, sieht man ja auch das ein bisschen "Geheimhaltung" nicht so schlecht ist! Man will ja schließlich auch noch lange Spaß an den Trails haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (16. Oktober 2012)

D.Lettant - sag mal, bist du ein Zweitprofil, oder warum sonst so wenig Posts?


----------



## Yetibike (16. Oktober 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> D.Lettant - sag mal, bist du ein Zweitprofil, oder warum sonst so wenig Posts?


 

 sind doch schon immerhin 4 post´s und das in einer beachtlichen Zeitspanne


----------



## aka (16. Oktober 2012)

Und wie ich finde verpackt er in seinen bisherigen 4 Posts mehr als manch andere in 100.
Wo der Albtrauf aktuell so arg erodiert sollte man sich eventuell mal ueber Nachhaltigkeit Gedanken machen und in der Wegpflege engagieren.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Oktober 2012)

Die IG SAF hier im Forum versucht sich in der Richtung.
Könnte sicher auch noch ein paar Mitglieder vertragen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## aka (16. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Die IG SAF hier im Forum versucht sich in der Richtung.
> Könnte sicher auch noch ein paar Mitglieder vertragen.


IG SAF? Was ist das?
Was wurde da bisher konkret unternommen?


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2012)

aka schrieb:


> IG SAF? Was ist das?
> Was wurde da bisher konkret unternommen?



guckst du


----------



## aka (16. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> guckst du



Dann seh ich, ausser dass vom Logo her MTBler in Bezug zu einer Terrororganisation gestellt werden:
_Du musst ein Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft sein, um deren Inhalte ansehen zu können. _


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2012)

mehr wie du sehe ich auch nicht...du siehst aber die Mitglieder.
Trete bei und sag mir, was ich jetzt nicht sehe


----------



## aka (16. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> mehr wie du sehe ich auch nicht...du siehst aber die Mitglieder.
> Trete bei und sag mir, was ich jetzt nicht sehe


Ist das die Gruppe die Spitz-auf-Kehren Fahrtechniktrainings mit der DIMB am Albtrauf durchfuehrt?
Edit: Da gabs im GEA einen interessanten Leserbrief dazu:
http://www.gea.de/leser/leserbriefe/+freiwillig+kostenlos+ehrenamtlich+eben.2729378.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2012)

Tja, dazu kann ich nix sagen, bin Außenstehender 

"Spitz auf Kehren" hab ich hier schon öfters gelesen  

Wobei der Artikel....naja...."In nur wenigen Fällen nehmen die Radfahrer ihrerseits Rücksicht auf Fußgänger."....daß ich nicht lache 

Was die SAF mit DIMB zu tun hat....k.A.

PS: Wir werden sicher gleich schlauer sein


----------



## britta-ox (16. Oktober 2012)

,Die SAF-IG hat nix mit der DIMB zu tun. Der alböhi ist eben sehr enagiert und hat die SAF-IG gegründet, weil er als MTBler auch wegepflege betreiben wollt. Davon unabhängig hat er für die DIMB das Aktiv-
WE auf der Alb organisiert.

Die DIMB-aktiv-touren in den verschiedenen Regionen Dtlds. sind übrigens sehr zu empfehlen. Da veranstalten ortskundige Mitglieder ein WE mitfür interessierte  Dimb_mitglieder  mit Touren in ihrer Region, meist geballte Leckerbissen an Trails...
Eine davon war das WE auf der Alb vom alböhi. Andere waren im Erzgebirge, Schwarzwald, Ammersee, Berchtesgardener Land, Stromberg, etc


----------



## beetle (16. Oktober 2012)

Das führt mich doch dazu, dass man einfach mal dem Herr Stolz anbieten sollte, bei der Wegepflege zu helfen. Ich bin gerne bereit da selbst anzupacken und das hier in diesem Kreise zu koordinieren. 

Freiwillige vor. Polemik führt zu nichts.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich mir den Leserbrief dieses Herrn Stolz so durchlese,
kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass es da eine 
Zusammenarbeit mit den vorsätzlichen Gesetzesbrechern (uns) geben kann.

Auf eine Antwort wäre ich trotzdem sehr gespannt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## aka (16. Oktober 2012)

@britta-ox:  danke, jetzt versteh' ich die Zusammenhaenge.
Sorry falls ich provokant rüberkam, war so nicht beabsichtigt.
Auf der einen Seite propagiert die DIMB die Uracher Alb als Spitzkehrenparadies. Auf der anderen Seite liest man in letzter Zeit viel vom geshredderten Trauf und kaputten Wegen und ich habe mich gewundert, wie hier im Thread weiter oben Leute für banale Fragen angepflaumt werden.
Ich habe den dem Leserbrief vorangegangen GEA Artikel noch gefunden (verlinke ich jetzt nicht, einfach auf der GEA Seite nach Spitzkehren suchen).
Ziemlich positiver Artikel, wie ich finde!
 @beetle: an sich gute Idee. Aber ich denke, solange die MTBler nicht organisiert (als Verein) auftreten ist das vergebens.


----------



## blind (16. Oktober 2012)

@beetle: ist ne super sache! wann wird das denn wieder aktuell? Vermutlich erst im Frühjahr oder? Wär bei so ner Sache glatt dabei (auch wenn ich dieses Jahr nur genau einmal mit m Bike auf der Alb unterwegs war  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Volle the Guide (16. Oktober 2012)

ned so viel schwätza. fahra! des macht mei spass, als solche virduelle diskussionen z'führa. solang d'alb no stoht ond solang mir radler auf d'nadur ond andre nutzer rücksicht nemmad, denk i, isch onser sport au em eiklang mit der nadur zom seha. Abdrück henterlässt jeder, da send zom beispiel d'wandrer auch ned frei von schuld.
aber emmer no besser, sei öko-bilanz direkt vor dr hausdür aufzompoliera - also uff der alb en dr hoimat zom radla, als meilensammelnd ens ausland z'fliaga, mol rein ökologisch bedrachtet.

Aber des muas au jeder mit sich selber ausmacha. Genauso, wia wenn dr oine s'shreddra mog on dr andre gerner versetzt. Sonsch müssma älle z'rück en d'Stoizeit ond ons zukunftsweisend Gedanka om a sinnvolla geburtaregelung macha.
S'hoißt: Mir Menscha dedat insgesamt langsam z'vill werda. Wemma's so sieht, isch klar, dass uff de Trails z'viel los isch. Aber deswega koh ma Zeit nemme z'rückdreha ond's hilft bloss no Toleranz, Freindlichkeit ond emmer sche Respekt vor am andra. Wie hoißt's so schee (taucht auch guad als Lebensmotto): "Ich bin ok, Du bisch ok."

En dem Sinne: Chillt on.


----------



## beetle (16. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Leserbrief dieses Herrn Stolz so durchlese,
> kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass es da eine
> Zusammenarbeit mit den vorsätzlichen Gesetzesbrechern (uns) geben kann.
> 
> ...



Wäre halt ein Zugehen. Sicher keins unter dem Motto "ich fühle mich für irgend was schuldig". Eher sehe ich mich als Wegenutzer auch in der Verantwortung zu helfen. Ist ja keine Pflicht, aber immerhin muss es wer machen. Außerdem habe ich mit "Passanten" seltenst ein Problem; sehe das daher ganz entspannt. Ich gug mal wenn das Wetter besser wird. Jetzt ist es eh egal, da es erst mal Winter gibt.

Ich wette das es kein Problem gibt, wenn man da nicht versucht Politik zu machen. Geht ja nicht um "die" und "wir" sondern da drum, dass die Wege teils in einem misserablem Zustand sind. Und das sollte geändert werden. Der Alb-Verein macht eben mal die Wegepflege. Und wenn man am Zustand was ändern will, ist das die richtige Organisation hierfür. Nähd labähn sondän anpacke, so wi d' hässe sagd.

Das der MTB Sport legalisiert gehört und das es doofe shredderkiddies gibt und rücksichtslose Fahrer will ich gar nicht diskutieren.


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Oktober 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Das führt mich doch dazu, dass man einfach mal dem Herr Stolz anbieten sollte, bei der Wegepflege zu helfen. Ich bin gerne bereit da selbst anzupacken und das hier in diesem Kreise zu koordinieren.
> 
> Freiwillige vor. Polemik führt zu nichts.



Hier! Ich find´s klasse, daß Du die Koordination übernehmen willst! Ich wär´ bereit, 10 bis 20 Stunden im Jahr zu helfen. Das ist wahrscheinlich nicht viel mehr als ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein, aber wenn sich 10 oder 20 weitere Freiwillige melden, dann bringt es bestimmt etwas, selbst wenn es nur zeigt, daß wir keine rücksichtslosen Egoisten sind.
Falls der Schwäbische Albverein lieber auf unsere Hilfe verzichtet, könnten wir die Sache auch selbst in die Hand nehmen. Unter anderem dafür wurde die SAF ja gegründet.


----------



## DocB (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach' mit! Wenns geht, an der Albkante in der Nähe der KreisGrenze RT/TÜ


----------



## D.Lettant (16. Oktober 2012)

Hier muss ich Beetle zustimmen.Auch ich denke dass man den Kritikern unter den Wandersleuten viel Wind aus den Segeln nehmen könnte wenn man sich als Radler aktiv mit in die Wegepflege einbringen würde.
Eigentlich haben beide Parteien ja grundsätzlich die gleichen Interessen,warum sollte es also nicht auch miteinander funktionieren.
@Le DiDi:Ich hab mich hier eigentlich nur registriert weil ich im Bikemarkt was vertickern wollte...aber so läuft s halt manchmal.Aber Du kennst mich eh persönlich (Transvelo)


----------



## beetle (16. Oktober 2012)

Geht gar nicht um irgend wem Wind aus den Segel zu nehmen, sondern das die Wege wieder schön sind.  Ich schreib mal die Nicks auf und telefonier mal die Tage. Wenn dann auch 1/5 der hier Zusagenden kommen, bin ich stolz auf euch. 

Das schlimme ist, dass wenn man Samstag und Sonntag hart arbeitend so ein Weg zusammen wieder hergerichtet hat, darf man immer noch nicht drauf fahren, weil verboten. Die Leute immer noch im Recht über die MTBler zu maulen. Das Karma bessert es aber auf.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Oktober 2012)

@beetle wenn sich was ergibt, bin ich dabei.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (17. Oktober 2012)

Tja... die nummer ist nicht erreichbar... http://www.albverein-pfullingen.de/impressum.html

Mal gucken... So leicht geb ich nicht auf.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Oktober 2012)

ich würde keine schlafenden Hunde wecken...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre morgen ne Trailrunde auf der Alb.
Start wäre möglich ab 13Uhr spätestens jedoch 15Uhr.
Startort Bahnhof Pfullingen.

Jemand dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (18. Oktober 2012)

Hatte eben einen recht aufgeschlossenen Kontakt zum Alb Verein gehabt. Gäbe da zwei Möglichkeiten. Einmal kann man eine Patenschaft für einen Weg übernehmen, was für mich nicht in Frage kommt, da ich einfach nicht am Fuße der Alb wohne. Oder man hilft einfach beim Weg freischneiden oder reparieren. Ich habe mich mal für zweiteres angeboten. 

Wenn jemand eine Patenschaft übernehmen mag, kann man da sicher drüber reden. Der Fokus ist halt auf Wanderweg und nicht MTB Strecke. Bedeutet das ihr dann einen Wanderweg eben wandergerecht plegt. Ich glaube das es extrem auf Unmut stoßen würde, wenn so ein Weg auf einmal mit Anlieger und Schanzen gespickt wäre - und das berechtigt.


----------



## chillermiller80 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen ne Trailrunde auf der Alb.
> Start wäre möglich ab 13Uhr spätestens jedoch 15Uhr.
> Startort Bahnhof Pfullingen.
> 
> ...



Zeitlich würds mir ab 14:00 passen, habe bis 12 Uni. Ich kann aber noch nicht sicher zusagen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Oktober 2012)

Sollte vielleicht noch kurz reinschreiben was so gefahren wird.
Fahrzeit ca. 4h, ca. 4 mal hoch und runter, Trails bis S3

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (18. Oktober 2012)

Du mußt's immer übertreiben 
Dann macht halt mal Wegepflege (S1-S3)


----------



## beetle (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds ok. Leider kann ich morgen nicht früher Feierabend machen, sonst wär ich echt dabei. 

Ich werde nachher um Tü radeln gehen und vielleicht am Sa.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Du mußt's immer übertreiben
> Dann macht halt mal Wegepflege (S1-S3)



Jeder wie er kann 
Ich wusste ja, dass du verhindert bist.
Sonst hätte ich, um dich etwas zu fordern, noch mit S4-Stellen gewürzt. 
Aber dazu brauche ich halt nen kräftigen Spotter.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (18. Oktober 2012)

Scheiss Besprechungen. *fluch* Klingt ja echt verlockend.


----------



## Tireb (18. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Oktober 2012)

Ach noch was, 

Protektoren wären nicht schlecht 


Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (18. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ach noch was,
> 
> Protektoren wären nicht schlecht


----------



## Gurgel (18. Oktober 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Hatte eben einen recht aufgeschlossenen Kontakt zum Alb Verein gehabt. Gäbe da zwei Möglichkeiten. Einmal kann man eine Patenschaft für einen Weg übernehmen, was für mich nicht in Frage kommt, da ich einfach nicht am Fuße der Alb wohne. Oder man hilft einfach beim Weg freischneiden oder reparieren. Ich habe mich mal für zweiteres angeboten.



Bei zweiterem wäre ich auch dabei. Und Samstag evt auch. Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## beetle (18. Oktober 2012)

Alb?


----------



## Hasenmann666 (19. Oktober 2012)

Falls heute jemand zur Kinovorführung von  Where the trail ends nach Schorndorf geht und noch n Ride zurück in Richtung RT/TÜ braucht: ich hab 3 Plaetze frei. Halt nur fuer die Rueckfahrt... Bei Bedarf: PM.


----------



## damage0099 (19. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> ...S4-Stellen gewürzt.
> Aber dazu brauche ich halt nen kräftigen Spotter.
> Chris



zu Fuß schaff ich S3/S4 vllt. grade noch  ...spotten dagegen ist kein Problem 



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ach noch was,
> S3 / S4 / Protektoren wären nicht schlecht



hmmm, zwischen den Zeilen lese ich irgendwie, daß du alleine fahren willst


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Oktober 2012)

@damage

Komm du mir nur heim 

Wenn's trocken bleibt, könnten wir anfang nächster Woche mal
die eine oder andere noch ausstehende Schlüsselstelle versuchen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. Oktober 2012)

Gestern Nacht mit nem Durchschnittspuls von >160 heimgekommen 
Nächste Woche hört sich gut an, bis dann 
Bis dahin hab ich dann hoffentlich auch meine Gabel noch bischen gepimpt


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Oktober 2012)

Also, wenn sich doch noch jemand findet,
den obige Randbedingungen reizen,
soll sie/er sich bitte noch bis 12.45 melden.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mb981 (19. Oktober 2012)

Hat für morgen oder Sonntag jemand ne Tour geplant?

will morgen von RT mal zur Burg nach Neuffen und zurück...

wer interesse hat, einfach melden!


----------



## beetle (19. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Also, wenn sich doch noch jemand findet,
> den obige Randbedingungen reizen,
> soll sie/er sich bitte noch bis 12.45 melden.
> 
> ...



Tun sie. Aber ich komm hier einfach nicht weg. Nächste Woche?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Oktober 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> .... Nächste Woche?



werden die Karten neu gemischt

Ride on
Chris


----------



## loretto6 (19. Oktober 2012)

Heute 18:15 Tübingen Tourist-Info, wer hat noch Lust mitzufahren? Bitte an geeignete Beleuchtung denken.


----------



## sappalot (19. Oktober 2012)

ich bin dabei. bis später.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch.


----------



## alböhi (19. Oktober 2012)

mb981 schrieb:


> Hat für morgen oder Sonntag jemand ne Tour geplant?
> 
> will morgen von RT mal zur Burg nach Neuffen und zurück...
> 
> wer interesse hat, einfach melden!




gern doch - samstag is o.k.

ruf an dreas 0174 - 7904102


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Oktober 2012)

Heute Mittag fahr´ ich `ne Tour mit 34CrMo4. Falls noch jemand mitfahren will, könnten wir uns um 14:30 Uhr bei Hardys Bike-Shop in RT oder bei Holz-Braun in Pfullingen treffen.

Gruß,

Mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (20. Oktober 2012)

Neuer Treffpunkt: 14:30 Uhr alter Bahnhof (Cafe) in Pfullingen
Tourlänge: maximal zweimal auf die Alb hoch, maximal 1000hm 
eventuell mit S3-Passagen, wenn möglich Schützer mitbringen


----------



## blind (20. Oktober 2012)

Würd mich da gerne anschließen! 
Weiß jemand wie das mit der Fahrradmitnahme zwischen Tübingen und Reutlingen (West) aussieht? Ist das mit m Semesterticket kostenlos oder brauch ich das Kinderticket fürs Fahrrad? (Ich steig auf der Naldo website nicht so ganz durch).

//Edit: So wie ich das seh, ist die das am Wochenende in BaWü eh fast überall kostenlos(?).


----------



## chillermiller80 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich wär auch dabei!



blind schrieb:


> Würd mich da gerne anschließen!
> Weiß jemand wie das mit der Fahrradmitnahme zwischen Tübingen und Reutlingen (West) aussieht?



Ich bin mir mit der Fahrradkarte auch nicht sicher aber ich glaube man braucht eine... Ich würde auch von Tübingen nach Reutlingen mit dem Zug fahren, man sieht sich bestimmt


----------



## alböhi (20. Oktober 2012)

kinderkarte für´s fahrrad brauchst nur in der regionalbahn.
im interregioexpress und im regionalexpress ist die fahrradmitnahme zwische tü und stuttgart kostenfrei.

dann bis nachher - lg andreas

ps: der RE hält nicht in rt-west !


----------



## Gurgel (20. Oktober 2012)

falls morgen wer am parkplatz pfullingen/alter bahnhof vorbei kommt, kann er mal schauen, ob da im gras irgendwo noch ein sattel+sattelstütze liegen. ist zwar alles halb defekt und sollte eh demnächst ausgetauscht werden, aber fürs stadtrad könnt ich das zeug evt noch gebrauchen.


----------



## Gurgel (21. Oktober 2012)

Heute Treffpunkt 1230 am Haagtor/Tübingen. Geplant ist zunächst etwas Kiesgrube und anschließend noch ein paar umliegende Trails.


----------



## Gurgel (21. Oktober 2012)

mal wieder eine planänderung: treffpuinkt ist jetzt 13 uhr an der touri info / neckarbrücke!


----------



## mtbjahn (21. Oktober 2012)

Zum besseren Verständnis:
Auf dem Programm steht heut´ in erster Linie springen und Steilkurven fahren. Wer an diesen Dingen kein Interesse hat oder keine Schützer hat, für den macht es wenig Sinn, heut´ mitzufahren.


----------



## beetle (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme dann in die Grube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (22. Oktober 2012)

Gut, dass MTBler auf den Wanderwegen am Albtrauf unterwegs sind ;-)

http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...oessinger+bergrutsch+in+die+tiefe.2818333.htm


----------



## damage0099 (22. Oktober 2012)

definitiv: JA! Wenn es dämmert, wird kein Wanderer mehr unterwegs sein, höchstens Jogger mit ihren ipods, die eh nix hören.


----------



## Bube (22. Oktober 2012)

Wir patrouillieren jeden Freitag! Denkst Du vielleicht, das macht jedes Mal Spaß?
BÜRGERPFLICHT! Mountainbiken am Abend ist Bürgerpflicht!


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Oktober 2012)

Ein Foto von gestern:





Das war wirklich ein toller Tag!


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ist zufällig jemand morgen nachmittag in der Reutlinger Gegend am patrouillieren?
Startzeit rel. flexibel zw. 1400 und 1600?


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2012)

So warm wie heute wird's diesjahr vllt. nimmer, keiner Zeit?
Bin bis jetzt mal noch "alleine"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (25. Oktober 2012)

fährst ja eh wieder nur den Neckartal-Radweg (S0)...


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> fährst ja eh wieder nur den Neckartal-Radweg (S0)...



Ach herrje, danke daß du es ansprichst, man sollte ja dazuschreiben, was gefahren wird:

- KEINE Protektoren!
- Mind. 0mm Federweg (wer sich mit nem Fully quälen oder posen will, ok)
- Reifen sollten leichten Schotter aushalten, Gewebe nach Möglichkeit noch nicht sichtbar
- Schutzbleche sind willkommen
- Ebenso reflektierende Kleidung + Katzenaugen etc. (gibt's die überhaupt noch?)
- Höhenmeter je nach Lust und Laune, aber mindestens 10
- S? (was für ne "S"-Klasse sind Bordsteine??? )
- Fahrtdauer flexibel, falls jemand schwächelt, wird eben eingekehrt und der Lumpensammler gerufen
- Helm wäre schön, Mütze reicht aber sicher auch
- Einmachgummi, damit die Hose nicht in die Kette klemmt

Diese Randbedingungen lassen sich auch noch ein kleinwenig an die jeweiligen Interessenten anpassen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Oktober 2012)

Bin noch am überlegen.
Wieviel Druck müsste ich denn
in die Reifen machen?
Nur wegen der Bordsteine.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (25. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ach herrje, danke daß du es ansprichst, man sollte ja dazuschreiben, was gefahren wird:
> 
> - KEINE Protektoren!
> - Mind. 0mm Federweg (wer sich mit nem Fully quälen oder posen will, ok)
> ...


 
Man ist ja ärgerlich, jetzt dachte ich Du fährst heut was gscheid´s aber für die Vorgaben fehlt mir leider das Rad. Dann halt wieder das nächste Mal und jetzt muß ich auch wieder schaffen.
Gruß oli


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen.
> Wieviel Druck müsste ich denn
> in die Reifen machen?
> Nur wegen der Bordsteine.
> ...



also 0.3 - 0.5 bar reichen dicke, wir fahren halt so oft nen spitzigen Bordstein vor einer Kneipe auf und ab, bis uns die Flicken ausgehen 



Yetibike schrieb:


> Man ist ja ärgerlich, jetzt dachte ich Du fährst heut was gscheid´s aber für die Vorgaben fehlt mir leider das Rad. Dann halt wieder das nächste Mal und jetzt muß ich auch wieder schaffen.
> Gruß oli



hmmmm, wegen Dir würde ich die Planung etwas ummodeln


----------



## Yetibike (25. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> So warm wie heute wird's diesjahr vllt. nimmer, keiner Zeit?
> Bin bis jetzt mal noch "alleine"



Na das würde mir zu denken geben.......


----------



## damage0099 (26. Oktober 2012)

hehe, ach komm, das lag doch nur an der "frühen" Startzeit...

btw. das Wetter war zu geil!  Herrlich...mal wieder in der Sonne zu biken


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Oktober 2012)




----------



## alböhi (27. Oktober 2012)

woanders kostet werbung geld 

gruss andreas

auf der alb hat´s  reichlich neuschnee.
mag morgen nachmittag jemand mit?


----------



## alböhi (27. Oktober 2012)

alböhi schrieb:


> woanders kostet werbung geld
> 
> gruss andreas
> 
> ...




ps.: hier noch ein artikel zum thema " böse biker " bitte schreibt eure kommentare dazu, hier geht´s um meinungsbildung.

http://www.zak.de/artikel/138918/Balingen-Weilstetten-Waldwegle-als-Rennpiste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mb981 (27. Oktober 2012)

alböhi schrieb:


> woanders kostet werbung geld
> 
> gruss andreas
> 
> ...



hatte morgen auch vor ne tour zu machen... wo wolltest du los? hab das problem, dass ich nur sommerreifen am auto habe und daher net so flexibel bin... 

von daher wär Reutze nicht schlecht


----------



## alböhi (28. Oktober 2012)

auf gar keinen fall vor 17 uhr - ich muss vorher noch zum tanztee 

bitte ruf an dreas

ps.: wenn´s dir zu spät ist, kannst ja mal bei den nürtingern schaun


----------



## beetle (28. Oktober 2012)

Hab mal die Bilder von letztem Wochenende hochgeladen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/53893


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie gesagt: Das erste Foto könnt´ meiner Meinung nach locker Foto des Tages oder der Woche werden, aber von den anderen sind auch einige richtig gut geworden!
Nochmal vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## beetle (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin da ein wenig bescheindener. Die Fotos haben in der Umsetzung ALLE gravierende Mängel, als das ich damit haussierien gehen wollte. Beim Oberen ein Blitz oder zwei davon eingesetzt und es könnte echt klappen. 

Trotzdem danke für die Blumen. Ich bin halt Perfektionist.


----------



## Upgrayedd (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin jetzt verwirrt!! ist das der Steinbruch bei Würmlingen?


----------



## LeDidi (28. Oktober 2012)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Bin jetzt verwirrt!! ist das der Steinbruch bei Würmlingen?



Was soll denn das sein? 

Da war ich leider auch noch nie...


----------



## Upgrayedd (29. Oktober 2012)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Upgrayedd*
> 
> 
> ...




Es ist der Würmlinger Steinbruch habs auf einem Bild ganz sicher wiedererkannt


----------



## beetle (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube ich brauch ein Knopf der solche Vollpfosten einfach beim *******n mit dem Blitz trifft. Bzzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikehunter69 (29. Oktober 2012)

Würmlingen......................

wo zur Hölle ist Würmlingen.???

Alexander


----------



## britta-ox (29. Oktober 2012)

Schnee   -   Winter -  da war doch noch was !


----------



## beetle (29. Oktober 2012)

Werde morgen und wahrscheinlich auch übermorgen ein wenig biken wollen. Halt abends mit Licht. Sagen wir so gegen 7 oder so abfahrt Bhf Pfäffingen/Entringen. Eher gemütlich hoch und runter es laufen lassen. Denke so an 500-700hm. Je nach laune. Gäbe auch die Möglichkeit in Tü auszusteigen. 

Genaue Uhrzeit kann man noch ausmachen. Bin flexibel; früher aber eher nicht.

Someone?


----------



## beetle (29. Oktober 2012)

pikehunter69 schrieb:


> Würmlingen......................
> 
> wo zur Hölle ist Würmlingen.???



Bzzt!


----------



## beetle (30. Oktober 2012)

Na? Keiner Biken heute abend?


----------



## damage0099 (30. Oktober 2012)

auch keine Freunde??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (30. Oktober 2012)

Die sucht man doch Heute im Internet.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> auch keine Freunde??





Kenn ich doch irgendwoher 

Habe leider keine Zeit.

Ride on alone

Chris


----------



## beetle (30. Oktober 2012)

Bis dann.

A lonesome rider.


----------



## Yetibike (30. Oktober 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> auch keine Freunde??



Auch zu früh....


----------



## LeDidi (30. Oktober 2012)

Lonesome Cowboy - lalalala...


----------



## beetle (30. Oktober 2012)

Obs kalt draußen ist?


----------



## beetle (30. Oktober 2012)

http://esquisses.ca/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Lonesome-Cowboy1.jpg


----------



## Gurgel (30. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-qcSj97CQU"]Hank Williams Sr. - Long Gone Lonesome Blues - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## beetle (30. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSiVWkk5zaQ"]God save the Queen - in steam! A Steampunk record player. - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## beetle (31. Oktober 2012)

Heute auch keiner Biken? Zu kalt? Zu nass? Zu dunkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (31. Oktober 2012)

Doch, ich war mit Herrn Lettant - ein Traum!


----------



## beetle (1. November 2012)

War von den Bedingungen her gestern recht gut, finde ich. Würde nachher so gegen Mittag noch fahren gehen wollen? Wer traut sich?


----------



## robertj (1. November 2012)

Wann und wo soll es den losgehen?


----------



## beetle (1. November 2012)

Hallo Robert! 

Wie wäre es mit Rottenburg? Sagen wir um 13 oder 14:00? Ich bin aber auch offen für anderes.


----------



## robertj (1. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Hallo Robert!
> 
> Wie wäre es mit Rottenburg? Sagen wir um 13 oder 14:00? Ich bin aber auch offen für anderes.



Passt, 13h, wo genau treffen?


----------



## beetle (1. November 2012)

N48 27.281 E8 56.588

http://goo.gl/maps/GQXJs

Da kann man sehr gut parken. Zieh die Matschreifen drauf. Und bring Protektoren mit.


----------



## LeDidi (1. November 2012)

...zu weit weg. In/um RT oder Tü jemand?


----------



## alböhi (1. November 2012)

mich zieht´s auf´d alb - ich werd so gegen  zwei im franz 1/4 losfahren.

wer mit will ruft an dreas

ich schau kurz vorher nochmal hier rein.

ps.: genusstour am albtrauf entlang, nue einmal hoch - fahrtechnisch locker machbar


----------



## LeDidi (1. November 2012)

...mich in den Schönbuch. *15:10, Neckarbrücke*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (1. November 2012)

Übel matschig heute gewesen. kein Vergleich zu gestern.


----------



## robertj (1. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Übel matschig heute gewesen. kein Vergleich zu gestern.



war trotzdem sehr gut


----------



## mtbjahn (1. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Übel matschig heute gewesen.



Fahrtechniktraining auf trockenem Untergrund hat auch schonmal mehr Spaß gemacht, denn es war auch "übel" windig.


----------



## beetle (1. November 2012)

Mein misslungenes Fahrtechniktraining endete so:





Der Schaltwerk Gedenkstein. RIP XTR RD-M980 SGS.


----------



## mtbjahn (1. November 2012)

Aua, das war ein teurer Spaß. Ist das heut´ passiert? Wie? Wie geht´s dem Schaltauge?


----------



## BikerRT (1. November 2012)

uups, dumm gelaufen. MTB ist und bleibt halt nen Verschleiß-sport


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (1. November 2012)

Also ich hatte ja meinen Spaß!


----------



## beetle (1. November 2012)

Das Schaltauge war schon vorher schief.  Interessant ist das der Alu-Käfig richtig durch ist und das Carbon angebrochen ist aber nicht durch ist. Trotzdem beides Kapital im Arsch. 

Wollte halt auf dem Stein rum springen, habe die Kurve nicht wie geplant bekommen, bin abgerutscht und die Schleifspur sieht man ja am Stein. 

Jetzt überleg ich mir ob ich mir unvernünftig wie ich bin wieder ein XTR hol oder das günstige XT und mal auf dem Teppich bleib. Mal überlegen.  Dieses jahr gibts halt auch Shaddow+ bei XT, weil sonst wäre es ganz einfach. Shortcage muss auch sein. Wenn jemand ne günstige Quelle hat...


----------



## mtbjahn (1. November 2012)

"Das günstige XT" - alles klar! Mit `nem SLX-Schaltwerk kann man ja nicht anständig Fahrrad fahren, höchstens zum Bäcker. Vielleicht solltest Du aber doch lieber auf das Shadow-Plus-Minus-Hyper-Mega-Schaltwerk warten. Das wird angeblich nochmal um 0,0483% besser schalten.


----------



## beetle (1. November 2012)




----------



## beetle (1. November 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> "Das günstige XT" - alles klar! Mit `nem SLX-Schaltwerk kann man ja nicht anständig Fahrrad fahren, höchstens zum Bäcker.



Ich wusste das meine Worte auf Missfallen stoßen werden.  

Außerdem fahr ich damit ja in die Eisdiele. 


Die Edith sagt: Erst wollte er das BILLIGE XT schreiben.


----------



## mtbjahn (1. November 2012)

Nein, Du hast ja Recht, schließlich ist die perfekte Schaltungsfunktion für viele anspruchsvollere Fahrmanöver das wichtigste überhaupt. Am stärksten fällt mir das auf, wenn ich mir z.B. Dirt-, Street-, BMX-, Slopestyle- oder Trialräder anschau´.


----------



## beetle (1. November 2012)

Versteht da jemand keinen Spaß? Letztendlich ist es doch egal.


----------



## mtbjahn (1. November 2012)

Stimmt, aber ich bin halt etwas neidisch, weil ich mir sowas nicht leisten kann.

Gibt´s jemanden, der gern morgen früh von 9 bis 10:30 Uhr mit mir in der Grube fahren will?
Alternativ von 12:45 Uhr bis es stärker regnet. Ich glaub´, letzteres wär´ mir sogar lieber.


----------



## Gurgel (1. November 2012)

Hab leider keinen Urlaub.


----------



## alböhi (2. November 2012)

am wochenende gern wieder - bei jedem wetter.

lg andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. November 2012)

Mein nächstes wird auch ein shadow +


----------



## blind (2. November 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber ich bin halt etwas neidisch, weil ich mir sowas nicht leisten kann.
> 
> Gibt´s jemanden, der gern morgen früh von 9 bis 10:30 Uhr mit mir in der Grube fahren will?
> Alternativ von 12:45 Uhr bis es stärker regnet. Ich glaub´, letzteres wär´ mir sogar lieber.



habs erst jetzt gesehen, wär um 12:45 dabei (diesmal mit protektoren). Werd da einfach mal vorbeischaun ob da bist, ansonsten mach ich halt ne mini Trailrunde draus


----------



## mtbjahn (2. November 2012)

Super! 
Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, ob man bei den Windverhältnissen springen kann, aber ansonsten machen wir halt `ne kleine Tour.

Bis später!


----------



## beetle (2. November 2012)

Es war gestern echt matschig. Und auch in der Grube. Man kommt kaum auf Geschwindigkeit so klebt das Zeug in der Grube.  Habe mehrmals auf der Fresse gelegen.

Ich war Ã¼brigens vernÃ¼nftig und habe mir das "billige" XT als Shadow+ gekauf. Jetzt darf ich mich leider nicht mehr an der Eisdiele blicken lassen.  Irgendwie waren mir 160â¬ fÃ¼r das 2012er XTR doch ein wenig viel. Eisessen macht eh fett.


----------



## mtbjahn (2. November 2012)

@blind: Bei mir wird´s wohl eher 13 Uhr.


----------



## LeDidi (2. November 2012)

Aber BMX-Räder haben doch gar keine Schaltung?! Weiß jemand, wie das beim Trial ist? Fragen über Fragen... 

Uh, das mit der Grube hätte mich auch interessiert! War dafür eine wirklich gute Tour!


----------



## plusminus (2. November 2012)

rechte Trialräder haben keine Schaltung. Bleibt auch recht wenig Zeit zum Schalten beim Hüpfen von Stein zu Baumstamm zu.... Dirtbikes haben auch eher weniger ne Schaltung, 4X dann wieder.
Zum reinen Schaltverhalten muss ich mtbjahn beipflichten: SLX oder XTR ist wurscht - entscheidend ist der Schalthebel der vornedran die Justage vornimmt. Deswegen isses immer so lächerlich wenn mit XTR Schaltung geworben wird, dann aber nur das am wenigsten vorteilbringende Teil dieser Gruppe, nämlich das Schaltwerk, verbaut ist. Beim Umwerfer sieht das ganz anders aus, da empfehle ich sogar eher den SLX oder XT anstatt XTR.
Vermute ein SLX hätte diesen Crash am Stein ebenfalls nicht überlebt, allgemein ist es aber schon robuster. Und gibts auch mit Shadow+! ~50 Euro.
Greetz
+-


----------



## beetle (2. November 2012)

Das hätte auch kein Saint überlebt. Trigger sind weiterhin XTR.


----------



## LeDidi (2. November 2012)

plusminus schrieb:


> rechte Trialräder haben keine Schaltung. Bleibt auch recht wenig Zeit zum Schalten beim Hüpfen von Stein zu Baumstamm zu.... Dirtbikes haben auch eher weniger ne Schaltung, 4X dann wieder.
> Zum reinen Schaltverhalten muss ich mtbjahn beipflichten: SLX oder XTR ist wurscht - entscheidend ist der Schalthebel der vornedran die Justage vornimmt. Deswegen isses immer so lächerlich wenn mit XTR Schaltung geworben wird, dann aber nur das am wenigsten vorteilbringende Teil dieser Gruppe, nämlich das Schaltwerk, verbaut ist. Beim Umwerfer sieht das ganz anders aus, da empfehle ich sogar eher den SLX oder XT anstatt XTR.
> Vermute ein SLX hätte diesen Crash am Stein ebenfalls nicht überlebt, allgemein ist es aber schon robuster. Und gibts auch mit Shadow+! ~50 Euro.
> Greetz
> +-




Irgendwie sickert das mit der Ironie bei mir nie ganz durch. Gibt einige Trialer, die auch mit Gangvariationen fahren.
Aber danke für die nett gemeinte Erklärung. 

Bei der Schaltdiskussion, die eigentlich nicht in's Lokalforum gehört, muss ich dir widersprechen, schätze ich: Zwischen SLX und XTR lassen sich deutliche Unterschiede in Präzission und subjektiv der Schaltgeschwindigkeit feststellen. Ob das jetzt an stärkeren Federn, besser gelagerten Parallelogrammen, Käfigsdämpfungen, etc. liegen mag, kann ich nur mutmaßen, wer beide Gruppen mal gefahren ist, merkt einen Unterschied.
Über Blender an Kompletträdern ärgert sich doch jeder, wobei ein Schaltwerk einfach auch deutlich öfter genutzt wird, als ein Umwerfer. Passt dieser nämlich gut zum Antrieb (Stichwort: 2fach, Umwerfer mit kleineren Käfigen, ...), kann ich keinen großen Unterschieed zwischen Deore/SLX/XT feststellen. Interessanter ist es doch - in Anbetracht der Häufigkeit, mit der man das Blatt wechselt - wie das Ritzelpaket beschaltet wird. Oder nicht?
Und zumindest die X7/X9-Schalthebel von Sram von 2005-2010? waren baugleich, wenn man davon absieht, dass der X7-Hebel komplett aus Kunststoff bestand. Merk da mal einen Unterschied beim Schalten  Ich lass mich gerne eines Besseren belehren, aber ich glaube, dass bessere Schalthebel einen geringeren Vorteil, als bessere Schaltwerke bringen. Der macht (mit Ausnahme der Positron) die Zugrasterung, sonst doch herzlich wenig, oder nicht?

Ob dieser Unterschied den Mehrpreis rechtfertigt, sei mal dahingestellt.

Gruß,
Didi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plusminus (2. November 2012)

Die Interpunktion war jetzt etwas  kurios. Du schätzt also, dass Du mir widersprichst 
Hab' in den letzten Jahren ausreichend Kilometer mit den unterschiedlichsten Kombinationen geschrubbt. Die Rasterung im Hebel ist das Entscheidende. Ob da ein SLX oder XTR (gleichen Baujahrs!) hinten dranhängt merkt man, wie von Dir bereits angedeutet, eher subjektiv. Aber es wurden auch schon Wahlsiege gefühlt errungen..
Da beetle ja aber schon sehr gute Hebel hat, kann man ihm wohl nur raten, dass er 3 SLX Schaltwerke killen kann, für den Preis eines XTR. Außerdem passt das neue SLX farblich recht gut zur XTR. Solangs nicht ausartet, darf man doch auch im Lokalforum mal einem 'Local' technische Tipps geben.

+-


----------



## LeDidi (2. November 2012)

Zwei aufeinanderfolgende Verben werden durch ein Komma getrennt - so oder so ähnlich lautet da die Regel. Vll. besser: "Ich schätze, dass ich dir da widersprechen muss" Gut? 

Subjektiv war nur das "schnellere" Schalten, deswegen einfach, weil ich es nicht gemessen habe.
Wie dem auch sei, eine Glaubensfrage. Ich fahr immer noch die Hebel der Gruppe, die unter meinem Schaltwerk ist...

Gruß,
Didi


----------



## beetle (3. November 2012)

Bald kann ich berichten, ob ein 2011er XTR Shadow Longcage sich zu einem 2013 XT Shadow+ Shortcage unterscheidet.


----------



## Gurgel (3. November 2012)

Bei dem schönen Wetter jetzt werde ich doch ne Runde drehen, aber keine Trails. Nur Asphalt und evt Schotter, bergab was sich hier so an Treppen findet. Jemand Lust?


----------



## DannyCalifornia (3. November 2012)

Du wirst schon allein aufgrund des Shortcages unterschiede feststellen. Da isses nimmer Aussagekräftig ob XTR oder XT Shadow+ ^^


----------



## beetle (5. November 2012)

*HEUL!* 

Es hat nicht nur das Schaltwerk mitgenommen, sondern ich glaube es waren die Speichen die aus dem Schaltwerk Zwei gemacht haben. Das Laufrad ist auch he. Paar Speichen krumm und nen Achter. Eben gemerkt beim Schaltwerk einstellen. (((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (5. November 2012)

Oh... Das tut weh!

*Hat jemand einen Akku für eine DX/Magicshine noch zuhause rumliegen?*
Habe meinen letzten Donnerstag höchstwahrscheinlich auf dem Gleis 1 am Tübinger Hbf verloren... :/


----------



## beetle (6. November 2012)

War heute bei Haico und habs wieder richten lassen. Laufräder mit Vorschädigung sind halt immer so eine Sache. Ich hoffe es ist stabil und ich habe nicht bald wieder den nächsten Achter...


----------



## Gurgel (6. November 2012)

Meine Räder haben alle nen Achter.


----------



## LeDidi (6. November 2012)

?


----------



## beetle (7. November 2012)

Zu flacher Sitzwinkel.


----------



## Yetibike (7. November 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Meine Räder haben alle nen Achter.


 

Probleme gibts doch erst ab Chipslette


----------



## damage0099 (7. November 2012)

Naja, alles was über's "elastische" raus ist, ist def. schlecht....
I.d.R. kommen nach so ner Sache weitere Speichen unmittelbar danach, je nach Einsatzgebiet....ich spreche da aus Erfahrung 
 @Yeti: Chipsletten hatte ich schon öfters  
 @beetle: Hast dir die Speichenspannungen mal angeschaut? Hand-Überprüfung reicht da schon.
Die meisten knallen nur an, bis die 8 raus ist....das hält net lang.


----------



## beetle (7. November 2012)

@damage0099: da wurde das ganze Rad nachgearbeitet. Speichen gelockert und angezogen. Kann halten, muss aber nicht. Das zeigt nur die Zeit.


----------



## loretto6 (7. November 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hast dir die Speichenspannungen mal angeschaut? Hand-Überprüfung reicht da schon.
> Die meisten knallen nur an, bis die 8 raus ist....das hält net lang.



Haico knallt alles nur an, schließlich heißt das nach dem Inhaber so!


----------



## damage0099 (7. November 2012)

Ich will keinem zu nahe treten oder was behaupten...kenne "Haico" auch nicht 
Ich hatte schon bei 2 verschiedenen Händler ein Laufrad, das regelrecht vermurxt wurde  ... bin halt ein gebranntes Kind...oder durfte der Lehrling mal ran, wer weiß.

Ich würds trotzdem kontrollieren.

Selbst das Laufrad (H2Pro/FLow) von Felix (Kulanz-Komplett-Neuaufbau-Reparatur) kam in meinen ZS   ok, hier aber nur um zu sehen, wie es gemacht werde KANN 
Anfangs Seitenschlag ca. 0.06mm, nach 1 Jahr und meiner Fahrweise war ich beim letzten Check (ca. 2 Monate her, Reifenwechsel) noch bei ca. 0.15mm Seitenschlag.
Das nenn ich Qualität!

ui, bischen viel OT, sry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (7. November 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ...Die meisten knallen nur an...





damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich will keinem zu nahe treten oder was behaupten...kenne "Haico" auch nicht



Wenn Du diese Seite kurz überfliegst, verstehst Du wahrscheinlich, warum es im doppelten Sinn in Ordnung geht, wenn man dort die Speichen anKNALLen läßt: 
http://www.haico-wheels.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=4


----------



## plusminus (7. November 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Haico knallt alles nur an, schließlich heißt das nach dem Inhaber so!



hrhrhrhhrhrhr. Herrlich. Also der Haider ist neben den Jungs von Whizzie in Deutschland sicherlich einer der besten Laufradbauer. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Laufrad jetzt sogar besser dasteht als bei Auslieferung.
Falls der Wolf Felix mitliest: jaja ich weiß, Du hasts auch drauf.

Greetz
+-


----------



## damage0099 (7. November 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wenn Du diese Seite kurz überfliegst, verstehst Du wahrscheinlich, warum es im doppelten Sinn in Ordnung geht, wenn man dort die Speichen anKNALLen läßt:
> http://www.haico-wheels.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=4



hehe, danke für die Info


----------



## beetle (8. November 2012)

Nur zur Info... das Laufrad war von Felix gebaut. Mir war es zu doof das nach Dresden zu schicken, wenn ich einen Laufradbauer in Laufnähe habe. Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass sich ein LRS von HAICO zu einem von Felix nicht viel gibt. Philosophien sind ganz ähnlich.


----------



## damage0099 (8. November 2012)

Ja, klar.
Konnt ich ja net wissen...und das mit dem versenden ist immer so ne Sache.

Wenn so einer in der Nähe ist und man's nicht selbst machen kann, keine Frage.

Dann wirst auch sicher noch ne Weile Spaß damit haben


----------



## beetle (8. November 2012)

Brrr... zum Wochenende wirds Wetter wieder *******.


----------



## aka (9. November 2012)

Bissle OT, wo ja hier von Laufradbau gesprochen wird...



damage0099 schrieb:


> Hast dir die Speichenspannungen mal angeschaut? Hand-Überprüfung reicht da schon.



Du bestimmst die Speichenspannung von Hand? Potzblitz, das würde ich auch gerne können!



damage0099 schrieb:


> Anfangs Seitenschlag ca. 0.06mm, nach 1 Jahr und meiner Fahrweise war ich beim letzten Check (ca. 2 Monate her, Reifenwechsel) noch bei ca. 0.15mm Seitenschlag.
> Das nenn ich Qualität!


Der Rundlauf sagt über Einspeichqualität nicht viel aus (hatte mal ein Laufrad vom Versender, das lief sehr rund - Speichenspannung war allerdings ziemlich schlecht).
Es kommt ja primär auf die Gleichmäßigkeit der Speichenspannung an. 
Rundlauf kann dann nur ein Kompromis sein, da die Felge an sich ja inhomogen ist (Stoss...).
Allerdings kann man den Rundlauf im Gegensatz zur Speichenspannung in der Tat schön beurteilen.

Gruss von einem, der seine Laufräder nach Gehör aufbaut (was allerdings nach dem Godfather des Einspeichens auch nicht optimal ist.)


----------



## damage0099 (9. November 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Du bestimmst die Speichenspannung von Hand? Potzblitz, das würde ich auch gerne können!



Daß ich das kann, sagte ich nicht  .
Aber daß man "merkt" ob die Speichen "angeKNALLT" wurden, merkt man sehr wohl.



aka schrieb:


> Der Rundlauf sagt über Einspeichqualität nicht viel aus )



Das ist schon klar.

Jedoch sagt es über die Einspeichqualität sehr viel aus, wenn der Rundlauf nach 1 Jahr im härteren Einsatz mit Übergewicht in Kombination mit schlechter Fahrlinie, miserablem Fahrstil und vielen Fahrfehlern immer noch top ist 

Gehör ist gut und wird auch viel praktiziert, ich kombiniere beides...aber einspeichen ist eh ein Fall für sich....
Hören sich alle gleich an, ist die Spannung gleich, aber ob sie "stimmt", ist was anderes. Das mache ich nach Gefühl. Funktioniert ganz gut bis jetzt 

Ich bin alles andere als ein Laufrad-Profi, aber meine bisherigen Laufräder halten super...


----------



## loretto6 (9. November 2012)

Heute Abend 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke - wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (9. November 2012)

ich leider nicht
:-(


----------



## beetle (9. November 2012)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend 18:15 an der Neckarbrücke - wer ist dabei?



Ich packs nicht rechtzeitig. Aber geh später auch biken.


----------



## Volle the Guide (9. November 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich bin alles andere als ein Laufrad-Profi, aber meine bisherigen Laufräder halten super...



Leute, deren eingespeichte Laufräder halten, sind meiner Ansicht nach Profis. Kochen alle bloß mit Wasser.


----------



## LeDidi (9. November 2012)

Mir wäre es sogar lieber, die Laufräder jedes Quartal selbst zu zentrieren, als solche abartigen Preise zu zahlen. Nicht auszudenken, wie es mich ärgern würde, wenn so ein Laufrad durch einen Unfall und nicht schleichend durch Verschleiß zerstört wird. Na ja, Philosophie...


----------



## beetle (10. November 2012)

Pünktlich zum Wochenende Regen. Dabei bin ich echt mal gespannt wie die Kashima Standrohre und die neuen SKF Dichtungen sich machen. Hatte meine Gabel bei Toxo wegen der knackenden Krone auf Gewährleistung und bekam die zu meiner Überraschung mit Upgrade zurück. Auch nett. Vor allem hats mich nix gekostet.


----------



## Yetibike (10. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Wochenende Regen. Dabei bin ich echt mal gespannt wie die Kashima Standrohre und die neuen SKF Dichtungen sich machen. Hatte meine Gabel bei Toxo wegen der knackenden Krone auf Gewährleistung und bekam die zu meiner Überraschung mit Upgrade zurück. Auch nett. Vor allem hats mich nix gekostet.



Kann den eine Gabel ohne kamaschnik überhaupt noch bei unserem Einsatzgebiet bewegt werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. November 2012)

Wenn man das Upgrade auch noch umsonst kriegt, gibts doch überhaupt nix daran auszusetzen?!


----------



## mtbjahn (10. November 2012)

Doch, die Farbe! Aber in der Hinsicht ist bei beetles Rad sowieso alles zu spät: Weiße Gabel am ansonsten komplett schwarzen Rad = ganz schlimm.


----------



## Yetibike (10. November 2012)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Wenn man das Upgrade auch noch umsonst kriegt, gibts doch überhaupt nix daran auszusetzen?!



Da hast recht nem ich auch mit


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. November 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Doch, die Farbe! Aber in der Hinsicht ist bei beetles Rad sowieso alles zu spät: Weiße Gabel am ansonsten komplett schwarzen Rad = ganz schlimm.



Ich find mittlerweile die Farbe der Beschichtung eig okay. Sobald man sich mal dran gewöhnt hat halt  Allerdings muss dann ggf der Dämpfer angepasst werden ^^


----------



## beetle (10. November 2012)

Ich finde die Farbe des Kashimas auch ok. Sähe aber mit einer schwarzen Gabel besser aus. Aber deswegen eine neue kaufen? Toxo nimmt mir da echt den Grund in ne schwarze Lyrik zu investieren.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. November 2012)

Was genau hatte deine Gabel eigentlich? Knackende Krone? Wie hast festgestellt, dass es die Krone ist? Und was kann daran knacken?


----------



## beetle (10. November 2012)

Wenn du in die Eisen gehst knackts. Es wird dann immer schlimmer. Vor allem in steilen und verblockten Passagen, wo du gut auf der Bremse stehst. Langt teils auch schon die VR Bremse zu ziehen und das Rad ohne das du drauf sitzt mit einem Ruck nach vorn zu drücken.

Das wird dann irgendwann so übel, dass ich Angst bekomm dass die gleich in zwei bricht. Scheint aber ein bekanntes Problem zu sein.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. November 2012)

Okay. Bei welchen Gabeln ist das bekannt? Bzw. was ist deines für eine? Ich hab nämlich ein nicht ganz zuzuordnendes knacken, bin aber bislang nicht davon ausgegangen, dass das von der Gabel kommen könnte.. Muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen


----------



## plusminus (10. November 2012)

Bei allen Gabeln mit Fuchsschwanz, seit sehr langer Zeit. Der Kronentausch ist im Kaufpreis inkludiert.

+-


----------



## DannyCalifornia (10. November 2012)

Hehe, na dann schau ich bei Gelegenheit mal, glaub zwar nicht, dass es von vorn kommt, aber who knows


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (10. November 2012)

Das ist ein Fox 32er Problem. Angeblich haben es alle. Oder zumindest die Meisten.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum Wochenende Regen. *Dabei bin ich echt mal gespannt wie die Kashima Standrohre* und die neuen SKF Dichtungen sich machen. Hatte meine Gabel bei Toxo wegen der knackenden Krone auf Gewährleistung und bekam die zu meiner Überraschung mit Upgrade zurück. Auch nett. Vor allem hats mich nix gekostet.









War glaub ich schon mal...


----------



## beetle (10. November 2012)

Fühlt sich schon anders an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. November 2012)

Hast du da jetzt mal Vergleichsfühlen gemacht? 
War das mit Öl oder trocken?

Erinnert mich an meinen Mechanikermeister.
Der hat zu Anfang der Lehre gesagt:
Nach der Lehre könnt ihr bis 0,1mm Unterschied am Endmaß fühlen.
Na ja, ich hab's dann doch lieber nicht versucht, wäre wahrscheinlich enttäuscht gewesen.

Apropos Kashima. Hab das Zeug an meiner 36er auch dran.
Wenn ich da mal vor ner Ausfahrt kein Öl in die Dichtringe lasse,
dann quietscht die ganz erbärmlich. 
Ölen scheint mir also das Entscheidendere.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (10. November 2012)

Wie sagt man doch so schön, da wo ich herkomme? Einem geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.


----------



## Yetibike (10. November 2012)

Simmer doch mal ehrlich und da schließe ich mich bestimmt net aus.

Neuteile sind GEIL auch wenn wir sie nie brauchen und den Unterschied von einzelnen Verbesserungen nie und nimmer feststellen werden.


----------



## beetle (10. November 2012)

Richtig. Am besten sind die die den Geldbeutel nicht belastet haben.


----------



## LeDidi (10. November 2012)

Ich hätte sie als annähernd neuwertig verkauft und mir tatsächlich eine RS geholt.



mtbjahn schrieb:


> Doch, die Farbe! Aber in der Hinsicht ist bei beetles Rad sowieso alles zu spät: Weiße Gabel am ansonsten komplett schwarzen Rad = ganz schlimm.


----------



## mtbjahn (10. November 2012)

Du mußt Dich nicht angesprochen fühlen, bei Dir ist ja noch mehr weiß, nicht nur die Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (10. November 2012)

Ich schäm mich ja auch immer. Mit den Kashima Rohren trau ich mich jetzt gar nicht mehr raus. 
 @mtbjahn antworte lieber mal auf meine PM


----------



## D.Lettant (10. November 2012)

Um mich hier mal in die Gesprächsrunde einzumischen: Ich glaube nicht unbedingt dass eine Bronzefarbene Beschichtung der Rohre einer Fox Gabel auf Kashima Coating rückschließen lässt.
An meiner 36 Van R am Torque FRX (günstigste Version!) haben die Rohre auch diese Kashimabronzene Farbe.Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass das wirklich Kashima bei der "Discountgabel" ist.


----------



## LeDidi (11. November 2012)

Auf den Gabel müsste doch "Kashima Coat" unterhalb der Krone, auf den Standrohren stehen...


----------



## beetle (11. November 2012)

Was es tut.

Vielleicht ist das sowas wie mit diesen Silikonarmbändern mit diesem Hologram drin? Nur mit dem aufgedrucktem K gibts die Power.


----------



## LeDidi (11. November 2012)

Meinst du Power-Balance?


----------



## D.Lettant (11. November 2012)

Na dann ist das aber mal kulant von den Fuchsschwanzherren,wenn sie ne Gabel so upgraden.
Ganz wunderbar wäre es natürlich,wenn sich das cashima coating auch positiv auf unser heutiges Sauwetter auswirken würde!
Ich befürchte aber dass es das leider nicht tut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (11. November 2012)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Meinst du Power-Balance?






 @D.Lettant: das K wirkt doch. Es macht das Wetter regnerisch.


----------



## D.Lettant (11. November 2012)

@ Beetle:Ja,ja,raffiniert von Fox:Jetzt regnet es so lange bis du gar nicht mehr weißt wie deine Gabel vorher angesprochen hat.Dann bist du so auf Bike-Entzug,dass dir das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel sensationell vorkommen wird.
Die Amerikaner würden dazu sagen:"That is true marketing"


----------



## beetle (12. November 2012)

Ich fahr die Gabel eh total überdämpft, daher ist mir das Ansprechverhalten eigentlich nicht so wichtig. Solange sie überhaupt anspricht ist gut. Nur eins darf die nicht: in steilen Passagen oder beim Hinterrad versetzen absacken.


----------



## beetle (13. November 2012)

Jemand heute abend Lust auf ne Runde? Würde so Ecke Spitzberg und Schönbuch fahren wollen.


----------



## alböhi (15. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Jemand heute abend Lust auf ne Runde? Würde so Ecke Spitzberg und Schönbuch fahren wollen.



Morgen Nachmittag werde ich eine  warmup runde für den Tü Treff drehen.
Treff Punkt  16 Uhr an der touriinfo.

D.h. betreutes fahren im SO Bereich


----------



## beetle (15. November 2012)

Ich kann morgen nicht. Will am Sa. die Calwer Ecke unsicher machen.


----------



## beetle (16. November 2012)

Gibt noch morgen einen Platz bei mir nach Calw. Abfahrt so gegen 13:00. Kenn da neues und könnte bissel schwerer werden. Protektoren und Winterreifen nicht vergessen.


----------



## sne4k (16. November 2012)

Grüß euch. Ich wollte morgen einen Abstecher nach Reutlingen/Bad Urach machen und mal nach einer Empfehlung von den Locals fragen 

Ich hab bei einer kleinen Suche im Internet diese Runde gefunden, die sich von der Beschreibung gut anhört: http://www.mtb-urach.de/touren/der-zauberberg.html Jetzt wollte ich aber doch mal noch eure Meinung hören ... Biker aus der Region sollten ja die besten Touren kennen 

Viele Grüße


----------



## beetle (16. November 2012)

Kann man mal zum einsteigen machen. Ist eine schöne Tour. Die GPX Daten sind da recht ungenau aber langen.


----------



## mtbjahn (17. November 2012)

Gurgel und ich gehen nachher zwecks Air-Time in die Grube (ab ca. 13:30 Uhr). Kommt sonst noch jemand?
Wie sieht´s morgen mit `ner Alb-Tour aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (17. November 2012)

Calw hat Potential.


----------



## Gurgel (17. November 2012)

hübsch. also morgen dann so um 12 treffpunkt in reutlingen?


----------



## mtbjahn (17. November 2012)

Sieht nett aus. Gibt´s davon noch mehr oder wie sehen die Trails ansonsten aus?

Wenn das zugtechnisch für Dich paßt, können wir uns um 12 Uhr am Reutlinger Bahnhof treffen, wie immer auf der Rückseite = Mediamarktseite.


----------



## Gurgel (18. November 2012)

passt.


----------



## mtbjahn (18. November 2012)

Gut, nochmal kurz zusammengefaßt: *12 Uhr Bahnhof Reutlingen (Rückseite = Mediamarktseite)*

Kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## beetle (18. November 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Sieht nett aus. Gibt´s davon noch mehr oder wie sehen die Trails ansonsten aus?



Da geht noch viel mehr. Das Foto zeigt eine recht leichte Stelle. Der Trail ist recht wild.


----------



## beetle (20. November 2012)

Bin jetzt dazu gekommen meine Kashima Talas ausgiebig zu testen. Da ist schon ein Unterschied da. Spricht schneller an, nutzt mehr Federweg. Ob ich das gut finde ist eine andere Sache. Den Mehrpreis wäre mir das sicher nicht wert, da die Unterschiede zu gering sind.


----------



## LeDidi (20. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Bin jetzt dazu gekommen meine Kashima Talas ausgiebig zu testen. Da ist schon ein Unterschied da. Spricht schneller an, nutzt mehr Federweg. Ob ich das gut finde ist eine andere Sache. Den Mehrpreis wäre mir das sicher nicht wert, da die Unterschiede zu gering sind.



Na ja, jetzt ist sie ja auch geserviced...


----------



## beetle (20. November 2012)

Ich denke nicht das es daran liegt. Sie Talas ohne Kashima war von Anfang an bockiger. Da hat sich nicht viel geändert, weil ich viel Druck gefahren bin. 6 Bar. Ich vermute ich muss wegen dem Kashima nochmal 1/2 Bar drauf legen. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Lettant (20. November 2012)

@beetle: Mal eine blöde Frage.Ist es dir schon mal gelungen bei deiner Talas den Federweg komplett zu nutzen?Ich hatte jetzt 4 Jahre lang eine Talas 36 und die letzten 15-20MM Federweg liesen sich nie nutzen.Hatte es auch mal mit der stufenweise Verringerung des Drucks probiert.Mit dem Ergebnis dass ich voll auf der Nase lag weil die Gabel auch mit maximal schneller Zugstufe nach schnell aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen nicht mehr ausgefedert hat.So blieb noch ein Restfederweg von ca 50MM.Der Gummiring zum Anzeigen des genutzten Federwegs war aber immer noch 15MM von der Brücke weg.
Ich fand das schon etwas nervig,schließlich sollte eine 160MM Gabel auch 160MM Federweg freigeben.


----------



## beetle (20. November 2012)

Bei meiner 150er tut sie das. Mit viel Druck aber nur wenn es richtig arg scheppert. Ich habe mit meinem Canyon das Problem das der LW sehr steil (für ein AM und meine Fahrweise) ist mit 68,5°. Und mag eigentlich vermeiden, dass er noch steiler wird. Könnte sein, dass ich mit einem anderen Bike weniger Druck fahren würde. Auf dem Hometrail nutze ich vielleicht 2/3 des Federwegs. Ich muss zugeben, dass mir ein sensibler Hinterbau auch echt lieber ist. Dort nutze ich den Federweg voll.


----------



## 4mate (20. November 2012)

Die 15mm entfallen auf den 





> *Durchschlagschutz *
> 
> Verhindert bei harten Schlägen das materialschädigende Durchschlagen.
> Bei Luftfedergabeln  verhindert oft schon die typische, zum Ende des Federwegs deutlich  spürbare Progression
> ...


Alle Federgabeln haben dafür ein Kunststoff- oder Gummielement eingebaut


----------



## mtbjahn (20. November 2012)

Nicht vergessen, morgen geht´s los:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11/20/sports-nut-lagerverkauf-2012-vom-21-bis-24-november/


----------



## beetle (20. November 2012)

Bekommst du da Provision? 

Gehst du morgen hin?


----------



## mtbjahn (20. November 2012)

Die Sachen werden ja zum Selbstkostenpreis verkauft. Daher hoff´ ich eigentlich auf Provision von Euch, weil Ihr durch meinen Tip an Klamotten und Komponenten kommt, für die Ihr fast nichts bezahlen müßt.
Ja, ich geh´höchstwahrscheinlich hin, vielleicht gegen 18:30 Uhr oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (21. November 2012)

Dann können wir uns ja da treffen. Ich schreib dir eine PM.


----------



## LeDidi (22. November 2012)

Nicht ganz so groß, aber jeder wie er kann... Ich bekomm auch keine Provision, aber ein Lob vom Chef und vielleicht findet von euch jemand was Hübsches 

Edit: Oh, die Seite läuft nicht ganz so. Na ja, vorbeischauen, anschauen, mitnehmen.


----------



## damage0099 (22. November 2012)

Wer hat denn vor einiger Zeit ne billig-China-Funzel bestellt (ohne die CE-Zulassung)?
Ist die mittlerweile angekommen?
Durch den Zoll durch oder mußte Märchensteuer berappt werden?


----------



## blind (22. November 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn vor einiger Zeit ne billig-China-Funzel bestellt (ohne die CE-Zulassung)?
> Ist die mittlerweile angekommen?
> Durch den Zoll durch oder mußte Märchensteuer berappt werden?



das war dann wohl ich 
Hab da auch noch eine für ne Freundin nachbestellt, beide sind ohne Nachzahlung nach 2 bzw. 3 wochen angekommen. Bei der ersten hat sich die Lieferzeit durch nen Zwischenaufenthalt beim Zoll Frankfurt n bisschen verlängert. Kann dir bei Bedarf den Ebay Händler raussuchen.


----------



## Agil (22. November 2012)

@damage0099

Ich hatte keine Lust zu warten und da die Platine der alten Lampe überraschend gestorben ist habe ich für 37 diese bestellt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800Lm-CREE-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c2c38e2ef

War innerhalb drei Tagen da.

cu


----------



## damage0099 (22. November 2012)

danke für die Infos (bin chinatechnisch auch ausgerüstet  )


----------



## Yetibike (23. November 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> danke für die Infos (bin chinatechnisch auch ausgerüstet  )


 

ich hab vor 2 Jahren mir das angetan, die Lampen in china zu bestellen die dann ca 3 Monate später im Zollamt in Nt abzuholen waren. Märchen waren da glaub ich ein paar Euro. WARUM fragst?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. November 2012)

A propos Lampen.
Will heute mal ohne fahren und starte deswegen schon 13.15Uhr am Pfullinger Bahnhof.
Auf dem Programm stehen 3h Trails mit ca. 1000hm und S3 Stellen.
Jemand dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (23. November 2012)

Yetibike schrieb:


> WARUM fragst?



Weil einige Lampen vom Zoll konfisziert wurden wg. fehlendem EC-Zeichen, mich interessierte nur, ob noch was "durch geht" 




Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> A propos Lampen.
> Will heute mal ohne fahren und starte deswegen schon 13.15Uhr am Pfullinger Bahnhof.
> Auf dem Programm stehen 3h Trails mit ca. 1000hm und S3 Stellen.
> Jemand dabei?
> ...



Viel Spaß, fall net und mach nix kaputt


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. November 2012)

Keiner Kurzarbeit für heute angemeldet? 

Ride on alone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (23. November 2012)

Mir leider zu kurzfristig.


----------



## RT_Biker (23. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wollte ja eigentlich noch bis Frühjahr warten bis ich hier in dem Fred aktiv werde, aber heute lockt mich doch der Sonnenschein so sehr, dass ich einfach mal antworte. 

Also ich hätte heute Zeit.
  @Chris, glaubst du dass ich da bei euch mithalten kann?
3h am Stück fahren klingt schon heftig. Geht das alles über Trails?
Was bedeutet S3 Stellen? Na ja, vielleicht probiere ich's einfach mal aus. Wird mein Bow schon aushalten oder?

Liebe Grüsse
Thommy


----------



## damage0099 (23. November 2012)

Hält das Bike locker aus, die Frage ist, ob Chris das aushält


----------



## 4mate (23. November 2012)

S(ingletrail Skala, Schwierigkeitsstufe)3 ist nix für Hardtails: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.singletrail-skala.de/


----------



## LeDidi (23. November 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> S(ingletrail Skala, Schwierigkeitsstufe)3 ist nix für Hardtails:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Aha, nur Fullies...

Ich würde eher sagen, nichts für nicht geübte Fahrer.


----------



## RT_Biker (23. November 2012)

Hoppala,
das sieht heftig aus.

Da werde ich wohl vorher noch etwas üben 
und mich nochmals einschalten, wenn es soweit ist. 

Danke euch auf jeden Fall mal für die Info.
  @Chris, euch viel Spaß.

Liebe Grüsse
Thommy


----------



## damage0099 (23. November 2012)

achwas => learning by doing!!!!
Mußt ne Weile suchen, bis du nen besseren Lehrer findest


----------



## David_Scott (23. November 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich würde gern mit Euch ab und zu fahren. Einfach andere Biker kennenlernen und natürlich Spaß haben!! Ich liebe Singletrails besonders wenn sie technisch werden... Aber S3 gibt es bei uns wenig, oder? Stellenweise vielleicht...

@ Ride-on-Chris: es ist für mich leider zu kurzfristig!

Bis nächstem Mal.
Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. November 2012)

Hast recht, die verblockten Felspassagen muss man hier doch eher suchen.

Weil das so ist, fahre ich das eine oder andere Testpiece auch mehrmals.

Man kann sich ja auch meist an verschiedenen Linie üben.

Vielleicht klappt's ja mal

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Bin dann mal weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (23. November 2012)

Falls heute Abend jemand in Tübingen am Start ist: ich würde mitfahren, aber komme ein bissi später. Ich muss nach der Arbeit noch heim und mich umziehen.


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. November 2012)

Jetzt verschreckt doch nicht immer den ehrgeizigen Nachwuchs!!! 
Sonst macht bald jeder nur noch den lonesome Cowboy. 
Ich für meinen Teil habe heute noch heimlich geübt und zwei Stellen abgehakt, eine abwärts, eine aufwärts.  Dann darf ich vielleicht das nächste mal wieder bei Chris und Damage mitfahren.

Ride down

Stephan


----------



## alböhi (24. November 2012)

treff punkt 13 uhr in tuebingen an der turiinfo.
betreutes verfahren zum maerchensee.

garantiert keine stellen mit S2 oder mehr


----------



## mtbjahn (24. November 2012)

Gurgel und ich gehen morgen in die Kiesgrube. Kommt sonst noch jemand?
@lböhi: Vielleicht läßt sich Deine Tour mit der Kiesgrube verbinden.


----------



## Gurgel (25. November 2012)

Machen wir doch einfach Treffpunkt 1300 an der Touri Info. Dann können wir gemeinsam über den Schlossberg fahren. Die Richtung ist ja dieselbe.


----------



## matza44 (25. November 2012)

@alböhi: hört sich genau nach dem an was ich heute suche. Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (25. November 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Gurgel und ich gehen morgen in die Kiesgrube. Kommt sonst noch jemand?
> @lböhi: Vielleicht läßt sich Deine Tour mit der Kiesgrube verbinden.



wann wolltest du in die grube? ich würde mich evtl. anschließen. War ja auch noch nie dort.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. November 2012)

Nochmal kurz zusammengefaßt:
Start zur S0-S1-Tour mit alböhi und zum Springen und Anlieger fahren in der Grube mit Gurgel und mir *heute um 13 Uhr an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen*


----------



## BikerRT (25. November 2012)

Wie lange wird die Tour denn gehen? Ich bin zeitlich sehr eingeschränkt heute. Evtl. würde ich mit dem Auto zur Grube fahren, dann kann ich wieder pünktlich zu Hause sein.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. November 2012)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Wie lange wird die Tour denn gehen?



Gurgel und ich werden nach 30 bis 45 Minuten aussteigen bzw. in der Grube ankommen, sonst lohnt es sich tageslichttechnisch für uns nicht. Nach zwei bis drei Stunden in der Grube rollen wir dann vermutlich auf der schnellsten, einfachsten Route wieder zurück nach Tübingen. 
Du kannst aber auch mit dem Auto direkt hinkommen, ich schreib´ Dir `ne PN mit der Wegbeschreibung.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. November 2012)

Ich werd´ ca. acht Minuten zu spät da sein, tut mir leid!


----------



## mtbjahn (25. November 2012)

Die Kombination Springen - Tour - Springen hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## beetle (26. November 2012)

Finde ich auch 





Danke fürs knipsen.


----------



## Gurgel (27. November 2012)

Nächstes Wochenende dann unter erschwerten Bedingungen bei Schnee und Eis.


----------



## LeDidi (27. November 2012)

Besser als Regen...  Ich kann mir schon gar nicht mehr vorstellen, wie Rad fahren im Gelände so ist.


----------



## beetle (27. November 2012)

Ich warte jetzt auch auf den Dauerfrost. Dann gehts wieder weiter. Bis dahin Schwimmen, Klettern und Laufen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (30. November 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt auch auf den Dauerfrost. Dann gehts wieder weiter. Bis dahin Schwimmen, Klettern und Laufen gehen.



Hi zusammen,

Wie ist den die Lage auf der Reutlinger/Metzinger Alb? Schnell-Schlamm-Kombination? Mit Spaß fahrbar oder eher zum Fluchen?

Viele Grüße,
Ingmar


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. November 2012)

War heute oben am Übersberg Patrouille fahren 
Schnee ging bis zur Nabe.

Laufen tut's eigentlich nur noch an den Stellen,
wo's in direkter Falllinie die Alb runter geht 
Sonst schieben.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Dude5882 (30. November 2012)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> War heute oben am Übersberg Patrouille fahren
> Schnee ging bis zur Nabe.
> 
> Laufen tut's eigentlich nur noch an den Stellen,
> ...



Alles klar, danke


----------



## D.Lettant (1. Dezember 2012)

Achalm funktioniert.Zumindestens bergab ist alles fahrbar.


----------



## beetle (1. Dezember 2012)

Jemand heute jemand um Tübingen dabei? Will so um 18oo los, kann mich aber auch gerne richten.


----------



## alböhi (2. Dezember 2012)

treff punkt 10.50 touriinfo 
mit dem zug zum sofa jubiride 
 nach stuttgart zum trailsurfen
am fernsehturm.


----------



## alböhi (2. Dezember 2012)

ich fahr schon 10.37

treff vorher in der bahnhofkneipe.


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt auch auf den Dauerfrost. Dann gehts wieder weiter. Bis dahin Schwimmen, Klettern und Laufen gehen.



`Ne weitere Alternative wär´ Wintersport, bei der momentanen Witterung würd´ sich das ja auch wirklich anbieten. Falls hier jemand Snowboard oder Alpin-Ski fährt und `ne Mitfahrgelegenheit auf die Alb hoch sucht, kann er/sie sich gerne melden.


----------



## loretto6 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde ja gerne heute Abend ein bissi fahren, aber leider häng ich im Geschäft fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich war gestern ein wenig. Geht ab im Pulverschnee. Jemand heute abend dabei? Heute abend ziehe ich mir aber Knieschoner an. Meine Knie sind leicht blau. 

Wäre dann eine Runde auf S0 Trails mit Schneeschikane.

War gestern am Sattel Kappellenberg/Spitzberg. Da haben Experten auf der Abfahrt vom Sattel dorniges Gestrüpp gepflanzt. Da wurde doch in diesem Jahr ein Wall aufgeschüttet. Den fand ich ganz toll zum drüber fliegen. Jetzt ist oben Dornengestrüpp drauf.


----------



## beetle (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde so um 14oo um tübingen eine Runde drehen. Wer mit will...


----------



## toddel1 (9. Dezember 2012)

Hi all!
Durch das Dornengestrüpp hatte ich mir schon im September mit drei Kumpels nen Weg gebahnt, ist der wieder dichtgepflanzt?
Anyway - wo ein Wille ist ....

Bitte den Link zur JAT2012 setzen, ich bin mit dem Biken so was von raus!!, will aber unbedingt mitfahren.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel



beetle schrieb:


> Ich war gestern ein wenig. Geht ab im Pulverschnee. Jemand heute abend dabei? Heute abend ziehe ich mir aber Knieschoner an. Meine Knie sind leicht blau.
> 
> Wäre dann eine Runde auf S0 Trails mit Schneeschikane.
> 
> War gestern am Sattel Kappellenberg/Spitzberg. Da haben Experten auf der Abfahrt vom Sattel dorniges Gestrüpp gepflanzt. Da wurde doch in diesem Jahr ein Wall aufgeschüttet. Den fand ich ganz toll zum drüber fliegen. Jetzt ist oben Dornengestrüpp drauf.


----------



## beetle (9. Dezember 2012)

Da ist schon eine Lücke, aber dann kann ich nicht mehr mir Schwung den Hügel als Kicker nutzen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (9. Dezember 2012)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Hi all!
> Durch das Dornengestrüpp hatte ich mir schon im September mit drei Kumpels nen Weg gebahnt, ist der wieder dichtgepflanzt?
> Anyway - wo ein Wille ist ....
> 
> ...



noch "rauser" als ich?
Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
Trotzdem bin ich bei der Jahresabschlußtour dabei,ist ja mittlerweile Pflichtveranstaltung.


----------



## beetle (9. Dezember 2012)

Blätter unter Schnee ist gemein. :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (9. Dezember 2012)

beetle schrieb:


> Blätter unter Schnee ist gemein(t). :/



Kälte in Kombination mit starkem Wind auch. Unter den Bedingungen fand ich die 1,4 Stunden, die ich gerade gefahren bin, schon grenzwertig.


----------



## beetle (9. Dezember 2012)

Hiert wart wenigert Windt. 

t


----------



## loretto6 (9. Dezember 2012)

Schlittenbahn mit Spikes, das macht richtig Spaß. Und nightrides bei Schnee haben auch was. Da sind die Lumen gleich mehr wert.


----------



## chillermiller80 (20. Dezember 2012)

Hey Leute!
Ich bin am Überlegen das Rad hier zu kaufen, dass mit der schwäbischen Alb und den Schönbuchtrails besser fertig werden sollte als mein jetziges 
Ich habe mich für ein Fully entschieden, weil ich wahrscheinlich ein Auslandssemester in Norwegen verbringen werde und ich norwegische Trails kenne 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Haibike-Q-FS-RX-30G-mit-Pedalen-neu-RH48-/121037372259?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der&hash=item1c2e63bb63
Eigentlich war ich ziemlich sicher es zu kaufen, bin es anderweitig auch schon mal testgefahren und war begeistert! Aber jetzt habe ich einen Testbericht vom 2011er Modell gelesen, in dem der u.A. Hinterbau stark bemängelt wurde.
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/test-haibike-q-fs-rc.577879.2.htm 
Als ich das gute Stück testgefahren bin hat der schon gut gewippt. Ich dachte aber, dass der Dämpfer nicht stark genug aufgepumpt war, außerdem habe ich keine Ahnung was für ein Wippen bei nem Fully normal ist bzw. inwieweit es überhaupt relevant ist, so oft fahr ich eigentlich nicht im Wiegetritt. 
Als Alternative habe ich noch das Canyon Al+ 6.0 , was aber "neu" eigentlich über meinen Budgetvorstellungen liegt zumal ich es nicht testfahren kann.
Was sagt ihr? Ich muss mich morgen (bzw. heute) entscheiden, wird also spannend


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Dezember 2012)

Zwar Ã¤uÃert die "BIKE" ziemlich genau die gleiche Kritik, aber ich findÂ´ das Rad trotzdem nicht schlecht, zumindest fÃ¼r die genannten 1500â¬. 
Das wichtigste ist, daÃ die RahmengrÃ¶Ãe paÃt. RH48 scheint bei diesem Rahmen fÃ¼r jemanden mit 1,74 bis 1,78m gut zu passen.
Das Rahmengewicht wÃ¼rdÂ´ ich eher positiv sehen, da kannst Du ziemlich sicher sein, daÃ der Rahmen auch lÃ¤ngerfristig nicht bricht oder grÃ¶Ãere Dellen bekommt. 
Den DÃ¤mpfer kannst Du ja bei Bedarf etwas hÃ¤rter aufpumpen oder mit eingeschaltetem ProPedal fahren. Ob die Funktion der Hinterradfederung nur halbwegs ok oder richtig gut ist, wirst Du als bisheriger HT-Fahrer wohl hÃ¶chstens im direkten Vergleich unterscheiden kÃ¶nnen, spielt also fÃ¼r Dich keine groÃe Rolle.
Die Komponenten sind auch recht gut, Ã¼ber die LaufrÃ¤der kann ich allerdings nichts sagen.
Den Vorbau solltest Du auf jeden Fall etwas tiefer als auf dem Foto setzen. 
Den relativ flachen Sitzwinkel kannst Du etwas kompensieren, in dem Du den Sattel auf der SattelstÃ¼tze ganz nach vorne schiebst. Da die Gabel jedoch absenkbar ist, solltÂ´ das sowieso kein echtes Problem darstellen.

In Norwegen kann man Ã¼brigens recht schÃ¶ne Trails fahren:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31457


----------



## damage0099 (21. Dezember 2012)

Montag soll super Wetter werden, hat außer mir noch jemand kein Bock auf den Weihnachtsmist und will lieber biken?


----------



## beetle (21. Dezember 2012)

Endlich! Global warming! 

Ich kann leider nicht. Mal sehen wie es am 2. Feiertag wird.


----------



## beetle (21. Dezember 2012)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Zwar äußert die "BIKE" ziemlich genau die gleiche Kritik, aber ich find´ das Rad trotzdem nicht schlecht, zumindest für die genannten 1500.
> Das wichtigste ist, daß die Rahmengröße paßt. RH48 scheint bei diesem Rahmen für jemanden mit 1,74 bis 1,78m gut zu passen.
> Das Rahmengewicht würd´ ich eher positiv sehen, da kannst Du ziemlich sicher sein, daß der Rahmen auch längerfristig nicht bricht oder größere Dellen bekommt.
> Den Dämpfer kannst Du ja bei Bedarf etwas härter aufpumpen oder mit eingeschaltetem ProPedal fahren. Ob die Funktion der Hinterradfederung nur halbwegs ok oder richtig gut ist, wirst Du als bisheriger HT-Fahrer wohl höchstens im direkten Vergleich unterscheiden können, spielt also für Dich keine große Rolle.
> ...



Das Wippen bekommst du eben nicht in den Griff wenn du den Dämpfer mehr aufpumpst. Wippt zwar weniger, aber wird auch entsprechend unsensibel. 

14kg ist bei dem Preis ok. Aber Dellen kann es so oder so geben und Haltbarer ist ein Rahmen deswegen auch nicht unbedingt. 

Ich würde 300 drauflegen und das neue Canyon Nerve AL+ kaufen. Das ist von der Geometrie DEUTLICHST progressiver. Der Hinterbau ist bei dem Nerve sehr gut. Schöhn Plüschig und fühlt sich virtuell nach unendlich FW an. Wippen tut er auch eher wenig.

Oder  auch mal bei Radon nachsehen.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (22. Dezember 2012)

War das eigentlich jemand von Euch? 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiSX_Gv4mYA"]GoPro HD Hero 2- Single Trail nach Weiler - YouTube[/nomedia]

Das ist die Abfahrt vom Rammert (Rottenburg) nach Weiler.


----------



## Gurgel (22. Dezember 2012)

Da der Fahrer den Baumstamm bei 0:40 nicht einfach überspringt, dürfte es wohl kein IBC User sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (23. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Montag soll super Wetter werden, hat außer mir noch jemand kein Bock auf den Weihnachtsmist und will lieber biken?


 
Hi, wo, wann und wie wolltest du denn fahren?
Bin mal wieder zu Besuch hier in Mössingen und bin gestern eine Dreifürstensteinrunde gefahren die in etwas wirrwar endete


----------



## Yetibike (23. Dezember 2012)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> War das eigentlich jemand von Euch?
> 
> GoPro HD Hero 2- Single Trail nach Weiler - YouTube
> 
> Das ist die Abfahrt vom Rammert (Rottenburg) nach Weiler.



Sehr schöner Trail würd sich lohnen da im Sommer mal vorbei zu fahren


----------



## damage0099 (23. Dezember 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> Hi, wo, wann und wie wolltest du denn fahren?
> Bin mal wieder zu Besuch hier in Mössingen und bin gestern eine Dreifürstensteinrunde gefahren die in etwas wirrwar endete



Start ca. 1100 Traifelberg / Pfullingen...Dauer ca. 4h
Wenn das paßt, genaueres PN


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Start ca. 1100 ... Dauer ca. 4h



Bist Du da überhaupt rechtzeitig zur Kirche wieder da?

und hattest Du nicht vergessen zu erwähnen: S3 bis S4?


----------



## damage0099 (23. Dezember 2012)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Bist Du da überhaupt rechtzeitig zur Kirche wieder da?



Weißt, ich bete immer, wenn ich mit euch unterwegs bin, da freut sich der Herr da oben, wenn ich mal 's Maul halte und schwänze 



bubutz2000 schrieb:


> und hattest Du nicht vergessen zu erwähnen: S3 bis S4?



   pssssssssssst 


edith: Treff um 1030 Friedhof Pfullingen (Fullface, Protectoren, Verbandsmaterial, desinfizierte Nadel & Faden, Mundschutz etc. nicht vergessen...evtl. Ersatzbike mitnehmen).
So bubutz, gehst jetzt doch mit?


----------



## Mare B. (25. Dezember 2012)

Hier ist unser neuestes Projekt. Wir haben viel Arbeit, Mühe und Zeit reingesteckt. 
Es soll zeigen, dass man die ganz normalen urbanen Verhältnisse auch zum Freeriden nutzen kann. Alle Aufnahmen sind in Tübingen entstanden. Viel Spaß beim anschauen!


----------



## Hasenmann666 (25. Dezember 2012)

Mare B. schrieb:


> Hier ist unser neuestes Projekt. Wir haben viel Arbeit, Mühe und Zeit reingesteckt.
> Es soll zeigen, dass man die ganz normalen urbanen Verhältnisse auch zum Freeriden nutzen kann. Alle Aufnahmen sind in Tübingen entstanden. Viel Spaß beim anschauen!


----------



## LeDidi (25. Dezember 2012)

Ja, sieht doch ganz lässig aus. Nur finde ich es gerade in urbanen Gebieten sehr wichtig, Rücksicht auf Fußgänger zu nehmen, Ätzend, aber leider nötig, um das Image unseres Sports zu wahren/wiederherzustellen. Das seh ich als größte Gefahr in der Stadt.


----------



## LeDidi (25. Dezember 2012)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Da der Fahrer den Baumstamm bei 0:40 nicht einfach überspringt, dürfte es wohl kein IBC User sein.



Hahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (26. Dezember 2012)

war ein anstrengender, aber super Tag mit damage!

Wir halten fest: 22:32 ist schei..., da muß was anderes her


----------



## LeDidi (26. Dezember 2012)

22:28?


----------



## beetle (26. Dezember 2012)

Jemand auf eine lockere Runde nachher? Habe noch nicht so die Idee wo und wann. Würde aber die Matschigen Trails eher meiden.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Dezember 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> war ein anstrengender, aber super Tag mit damage!
> 
> Wir halten fest: 22:32 ist schei..., da muß was anderes her



Ja, war ne coole Tour 

Haben auch viele Weihnachtsbäumchen, die quer in sämtlichen Trails lagen, beiseite geräumt..., wobei es oft eine schöne Abwechslung war 
Schade, daß ich noch nie so eine verbitterte Fresse live erleben konnte...


----------



## eahaemmerle (27. Dezember 2012)

So, mein Bullit ist jetzt endlich fertig gebaut. Den Rahmen hab ich Steffen aus der dämpferklinik im Sommer abgekauft und bis vor kurzem nach einer Gabel gesucht  Das Bullit durfte vorgestern gleich mal in den Steinbruch


----------



## LeDidi (27. Dezember 2012)

@eahaemmerle: Magst du ein paar Anregungen dazu haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eahaemmerle (27. Dezember 2012)

@LeDidi: Gerne! Ein paar Sachen, die gemacht werden müssen sind ja offensichtlich: Dämpferfeder gegen eine schwarze Feder austauschen, längere und farblich passende Vr-Bremsleitung, evtl. passende Griffe, neuer Lenker (recht schmal und alt) und neue Pedale .


----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Dezember 2012)

Mensch Damage,
Samstag ist doch Abschlusstour

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557202&page=6

Kommst doch sicher, oder?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (28. Dezember 2012)

eahaemmerle schrieb:


> @LeDidi: Gerne! Ein paar Sachen, die gemacht werden mÃ¼ssen sind ja offensichtlich: DÃ¤mpferfeder gegen eine schwarze Feder austauschen, lÃ¤ngere und farblich passende Vr-Bremsleitung, evtl. passende Griffe, neuer Lenker (recht schmal und alt) und neue Pedale .



Ich wÃ¼rde mir noch eine KettenfÃ¼hrung dranbasteln. 1-fach nur mit Bash wÃ¤re mir zu riskant. Ansonsten die stÃ¤rkere Bremse nach vorne â Bremsentausch oder die passende Avid fÃ¼r vorne kaufen.

Oh, wenn morgen Jahresabschluss ist, komm ich auch


----------



## cassn (28. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Schade, daß ich noch nie so eine verbitterte Fresse live erleben konnte...


 
wie meinen

Hab mal mein Gerät ausgelesen, ich komme auf gute 1400hm, da hatte deins wohl wieder Aussetzter!?



			
				ledidi schrieb:
			
		

> 22:28?


 
vorne kleinste 22, hinten größte 32. War nicht perfekt die Kombi denke ich


----------



## damage0099 (28. Dezember 2012)

cassn schrieb:


> wie meinen
> 
> Hab mal mein Gerät ausgelesen, ich komme auf gute 1400hm, da hatte deins wohl wieder Aussetzter!?
> 
> ...



"wie meinen" = die Stöckchenleger 

Hehe, hatte wohl Aussetzer


----------



## eahaemmerle (28. Dezember 2012)

@LeDidi: Ja, eine Kefü kommt auch noch. Die Vr-Bremse fuktioniert mit 203mm Rotor erstaunlich gut und wird irgendwann gegen eine Code o.ä ausgetauscht. Wäre grade das Budget da, würde ich das sofort alles kaufen. Grade ist aber nur ein Lenker drin, wobei ich mich noch nicht richtig entscheiden kann, da es ja nicht grade wenige auf dem Markt gibt


----------



## eahaemmerle (28. Dezember 2012)

_


----------



## cassn (29. Dezember 2012)

damage0099 schrieb:


> "wie meinen" = die Stöckchenleger


 
ahh so meinen

Da hatten die sich aber Mühe gegeben und Mukkis antrainiert bei den Ästchen


----------



## toddel1 (30. Dezember 2012)

@All und Interessierte der *JAT2012

* wie angekündigt gibst´s meine Bilder auf 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55549.

Danke nochmals an Alle die mitgeholfen haben, die Wolken auf die Seite zu schieben, die Trails "flüssig" zu halten und nebenbei die schwachen Fahrer motivierten.
Liebe Grüße und eine Guten Rutsch ins Bikejahr 2013!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2013)

Na vielleicht bin ich dies Jahr mal wieder bei der JAT dabei. 

Frage:

kennt jemand in TÜ (_nicht_ RT) Vereine/Gruppen etc. die Training für Jugendliche im Bereich DH/FR/Dirt/Trails anbieten? Ich habe eh nur RS Pfeil gefunden, was MTB angeht. Panzergelände ist zu weit weg. 

Meine 13jährige Nichte sucht, will aber kein CC- oder RR- Geschwucke. 
Elternseits ist leider kein grosses Engagement vorhanden, und ich wohne zu weit weg.

Ich war mit ihr schon zum Märchensee, Olgahain, franz.Viertel Trails im Wald usw.. Fährt sie alles ohne Probleme, aber Umsetzen, Bunnyhop und Trackstand sowie Drops kann sie nicht - würde es aber gerne üben. Und halt viel solche Trails fahren.


----------



## loretto6 (10. Januar 2013)

Es gibt im Franzviertel ein paar Jungs, die die Trails und northshore-Elemente angelegt haben. wenn sie sich denen anschließt, die sind teilweise nur wenig älter. 

Ich glaub, die sind in facebook aktiv. Sonst hätte ich auch die Telefonnummer von einem.


----------



## aka (10. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Frage:
> ..., aber Umsetzen, Bunnyhop und Trackstand sowie Drops kann sie nicht - würde es aber gerne üben. ...


Trial Geschwucke gibts glaube ich bei der RSG Tuebingen.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2013)

Danke, ist schonmal ein Ansatz. 

Mit älteren Jungs...hihi...hast du mal einen facebook link? 
Sie ist auch auf facebook, kann sie ja ggfs. mal Kontakten.


----------



## beetle (10. Januar 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na vielleicht bin ich dies Jahr mal wieder bei der JAT dabei.
> 
> Frage:
> 
> ...




Wenn sie im DAV ist kann sie mal hier rein sehen:

http://dav-tuebingen.de/template_lo...e_id=453&bezirksgruppe=1&_search_word=+-+TPMK


----------



## beetle (12. Januar 2013)

Mir ist eben noch folgendes eingefallen: http://www.bikepark-gomaringen.de/


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2013)

Danke - aber das Mädel ist 13 und muesste im zweifel allein da hin. 

Ich weiss, das sie für mtb Talent hat, aber trainieren muss sie schon selbst. In einer Gruppe gleichaltriger Mädels wäre es halt optimal.


----------



## Gurgel (12. Januar 2013)

Morgen wer Lust? Dürfte ja vermutlich trocken sein.


----------



## LeDidi (12. Januar 2013)

@Gurgel: Lust, nach RT zu kommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (12. Januar 2013)

Kommt drauf an. Wie sind denn die Bedingungen auf der Alb? Ich möchte halt nur ungern im Tiefschnee stecken bleiben.


----------



## beetle (12. Januar 2013)

Liegt wohl schon ein wenig mehr Bild ist von heute: http://www.bulktraffic.de/wsvcam/1100.jpg


----------



## LeDidi (12. Januar 2013)

Ich war heute noch nicht auf der Alb. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass wir steckenbleiben. Was wäre denn die Alternative?


----------



## beetle (12. Januar 2013)

Stecken bleiben wirst du sicher nicht. Vor allem nicht im Wald, denke ich. 

Alternative wäre Tübingen. Ich hatte vorher mit Volker telefoniert. Ich kann erst mittags. Kann aber verstehen wenn ihr früher fahren wollt. Wäre eigentlich mal an der Zeit die Lyrik zu testen. Also ich bin mittags dabei oder fahre selbst mal eine Runde. Idee war das man sich bei mir trifft. Bin vorher noch auf einem 1. Hilfe Kurs und komme da frühstens um 13oo los.


----------



## Gurgel (12. Januar 2013)

Jo, Tübingen wäre halt die Alternative. Hm, kein Plan.


----------



## beetle (12. Januar 2013)

Ich melde mich auf jeden fall morgen mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (12. Januar 2013)

@LeDidi: wann würdest du denn so in etwas los wollen?


----------



## LeDidi (12. Januar 2013)

13:00 in RT/13:30? in Tü


----------



## mtbjahn (12. Januar 2013)

Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wär´ ich auch dabei, Uhrzeit und Ort sind mir ziemlich egal, aber länger als 2,5 bis max. 3 Stunden will ich bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt nicht fahren.
Wie wär´s mit der Grube? Zu feucht, oder?


----------



## Gurgel (12. Januar 2013)

Bißchen Grube fänd ich auch geil. Könnte man ja einfach mal vorbei fahren und die Bedingungen anschauen.


----------



## Gurgel (13. Januar 2013)

also sollen wir mal 1330 in tübingen vereinbaren? treffpunkt touri info an der neckarbrücke?


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Januar 2013)

Mir ist es, wie gesagt, relativ egal. Die Grube macht aber durch den Schnee vermutlich nicht so viel Sinn. Stattdessen könnt´ man sich mal anschauen, was in Eningen inzwischen so alles gebaut worden ist. Oder wie wär´s mit `ner kleineren Tour bei mir vor der Haustür (Einsiedel, evtl. alböhis "Neckarbegleittrails")?


----------



## Gurgel (13. Januar 2013)

Neckarbegleittrails find ich eher langweilig, sorry 

Eningen ist nicht uninteressant, nur reichts mir jetzt halt nicht mehr nach Reutlingen bis 1300. Von daher bleibts für mich eher bei Tübingen.


----------



## LeDidi (13. Januar 2013)

Sonst machen wir eben 13:30, 14:00 in RT oder so. Also von mir aus auch okay und vorher schaff ich es eh nicht


----------



## Gurgel (13. Januar 2013)

Dann 1400 am Reutlinger Bahnhof? Wegen mir auch 1350.


----------



## LeDidi (13. Januar 2013)

13:50 - perfekt! Herr MTB, auch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. Januar 2013)

Bin zwar bei den Bedingungen nicht wirklich "on fire", aber weil´s Ihr seid, fahr´ ich ein paar Meter mit.


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Januar 2013)

Packt am besten Ohrenstöpsel ein, ich muß leider mit der "Quietscheente" fahren.


----------



## gtbiker (13. Januar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> KloBoBBerLe schrieb:
> 
> 
> > War das eigentlich jemand von Euch?
> ...



Der Trail liegt übrigens mittlerweile voller Baumstämme und Gehölz, vielen Dank also an den Video-Einsteller


----------



## Gurgel (13. Januar 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> 13:50 - perfekt! Herr MTB, auch dabei?



kurze korrektur nochmal für alle stillen mitleser: doch 1400 uhr


----------



## LeDidi (13. Januar 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Der Trail liegt übrigens mittlerweile voller Baumstämme und Gehölz, vielen Dank also an den Video-Einsteller



...und du bist sicher, dass der Täter dies auf Grund des Videos getan hat? 

Okay, 14 Uhr, ich bin dabei!


----------



## gtbiker (13. Januar 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> ...und du bist sicher, dass der Täter dies auf Grund des Videos getan hat?


Natürlich nicht. Aber der Trail wird von mehr Leuten befahren (siehe auch hier) und erzeugt entsprechend mehr Probleme. Ergo wird die Warscheinlichkeit höher dass die lieben "Stöckchenleger" eine Erfüllung finden.


----------



## LeDidi (13. Januar 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber der Trail wird von mehr Leuten befahren (siehe auch hier) und erzeugt entsprechend mehr Probleme. Ergo wird die Warscheinlichkeit höher dass die lieben "Stöckchenleger" eine Erfüllung finden.



Du sagst also, je mehr Videos von unbekannten Trails im Netz auftauchen, desto höher werden diese frequentiert. Da immer mehr Videos entstehen, die eine immer höhere Frequenz auf vielen für einen selbst bis dato unbekannten Trails auslöst, müssen entweder a) immer mehr Biker entstehen oder b) die bestehenden Biker immer mehr fahren. Hä, was jetzt?!
Ich finde, wir sollten einfach noch mehr Videos drehen und publizieren, denn entweder a) wir werben damit für unseren Sport oder b) wir motivieren Biker zum Radeln. Außerdem verteilt sich dann die Problematik auf mehrere Trails.
Oder aber Stöckchenleger legen immer noch auf ihrer Spaziergeh-/Ich-überwache-meinen-Forstabschnitt-/Etc-Runde Stöckchen, die sich optimal zum Verfeinern seiner eigenen Bunnyhop-Fähigkeiten anbieten


----------



## gtbiker (13. Januar 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Du sagst also, je mehr Videos von unbekannten Trails im Netz auftauchen, desto höher werden diese frequentiert. Da immer mehr Videos entstehen, die eine immer höhere Frequenz auf vielen für einen selbst bis dato unbekannten Trails auslöst, müssen entweder a) immer mehr Biker entstehen oder b) die bestehenden Biker immer mehr fahren. Hä, was jetzt?!


Nein, es passiert c): Die Leute probieren was neues aus und fahren den neuen bis dato unbekannten Trail. Sie fahren also nicht mehr und es entstehen auch nicht mehr Biker, sondern sie verlagern ihre Tour auf unbekanntes Terrain. Ist ja auch gut soweit, jeder von uns will neues fahren. Nur erkundet man dann Trails (oder lässt sich mal führen), nimmt sie vielleicht als Track oder Video auf und verbreitet sie aber anschließend nicht weiter. Wurde alles ja auch schon zigmal durchgekaut.

Was ich beobachte: Der Trail war vor einem Jahr noch in Bestzustand und es gab keine Probleme, sofern man sich an die Spielregeln hält (und damit meine ich nicht die DIMB-Trailrules oder so ein Schmarrn). Jetzt ist der Trail zermatscht, ausgefahren und mittlerweile sogar blockiert. 
Schade, oder?







LeDidi schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir sollten einfach noch mehr Videos drehen und publizieren, denn entweder a) wir werben damit für unseren Sport oder b) wir motivieren Biker zum Radeln. Außerdem verteilt sich dann die Problematik auf mehrere Trails.
> Oder aber Stöckchenleger legen immer noch auf ihrer Spaziergeh-/Ich-überwache-meinen-Forstabschnitt-/Etc-Runde Stöckchen, die sich optimal zum Verfeinern seiner eigenen Bunnyhop-Fähigkeiten anbieten


Zu a) Sorry aber jemand der nicht MTB fährt lacht über die verwackelten GoPro Videos bei Youtube und co bzw kann damit schlicht nichts anfangen, weil sie qualitativ unter aller S*u sind und folglich nicht als Werbemittel fungieren, eher im Gegenteil.

Zu b) Das ist sicherlich so und ist auch gut so! Nur sollte man dann nicht zu den gezeigten Stellen gehen sondern auf beruhigte Zonen ausweichen.

Generell ist eine offensive Basis der herangehensweise gut gedacht aber letztlich stehen wir nicht im Recht. Und das sollten wir zuerst, bevor wir die Wanderer und Co versuchen aufzuklären.

Zum BunnyHop; wäre ja schön wennman immer drüberspringen könnte oder wenn es wenigstens immer nur Äste wären. Aber ein Baumstamm am Ende einer Steilabfahrt oder ein gespannter Draht ist nicht mehr so toll.


----------



## LeDidi (13. Januar 2013)

Sorry, die Ironie in meinem Post ist wohl irgendwie nicht ganz durchgesickert.

Ich kenne das von dir beschriebene Problem, aber das hängt weniger mit irgendwelchen Videos, sondern nur mit Mundpropaganda zusammen, behaupte ich. Erst fahren viele Leute, dann gibt es Videos.

Happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (13. Januar 2013)

Ironie ist manchmal nicht so meins 

Ja, happy Trails allerseits, auf gutes Entdecken und Spaß


----------



## loretto6 (14. Januar 2013)

Wenn derzeit viele Trail durch Bäume blockiert sind, dann liegt das auch daran, dass der Winter im Wald die Erntezeit ist. Die Bäume stehen nicht im Saft, die Holzqualität ist deshalb besser und eigentlich sollte der Boden im Winter ja auch gefroren sein. 

Womöglich nutzt dabei der eine oder andere Forstbesitzer die Gelegenheit, einen Trail dicht zu machen.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Januar 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ironie ist manchmal nicht so meins
> 
> Ja, happy Trails allerseits, auf gutes Entdecken und Spaß



Dann mach mal deinem Avatar alle Ehre  ...kannst ja n Video machen + einstellen


----------



## gtbiker (14. Januar 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wenn derzeit viele Trail durch Bäume blockiert sind, dann liegt das auch daran, dass der Winter im Wald die Erntezeit ist. Die Bäume stehen nicht im Saft, die Holzqualität ist deshalb besser und eigentlich sollte der Boden im Winter ja auch gefroren sein.
> 
> Womöglich nutzt dabei der eine oder andere Forstbesitzer die Gelegenheit, einen Trail dicht zu machen.


Ist dort jedenfalls nicht der Fall, da wurde gezielt gearbeitet. Aufgeforstet wird dort in der Ecke nicht momentan.


----------



## blind (14. Januar 2013)

Aus halbwegs aktuellem Anlaß: Hat mir jemand einen Tipp für ein sicher(er)es, halbwegs bezahlbares (bis 80 Euro) Schloß?


----------



## BikerRT (14. Januar 2013)

Das ist ja ein Witz. Da denkt man, man hat ein dickes Schloss, dabei ist es eine "Perlenkette" in einem Plastikschlauch.

Also ich habe ein Bügelschloss. Hersteller weiß ich grad nicht. Muss man halt auch immer in einem Rucksack transportiere, aber das ist denk ich mal recht sicher.
sowas wie von diesem Hersteller http://www.trelock.de/web/de/produkte/fahrrad-schloesser/buegelschloesser/buegelschloesser.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (14. Januar 2013)

Surge-Fahrer unter sich. Daß es in diesem Thread mal noch ein paar andere Stahl-Hardtail-Fahrer geben würd´, hätt´ ich vor´n paar Jahren noch nicht geglaubt.


----------



## LeDidi (15. Januar 2013)

Mein Beileid! Sehr, sehr ärgerlich so etwas!

Mh, Schlösser...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3gai1m0CLg"]Zahlenschloss knacken - YouTube[/nomedia]
Mit Bolzenschneider bei so flexiblen Schlössern natürlich noch unkomplizierter. Seit dem ich mal ein kaputtes Schloss mit einem gestandenem Bolzenschneider innerhalb weniger Sekunden auseinander genommen habe, ist mein Vertrauen in diese Teile etwas gesunken.

Abschließend (Ahhh, Mark freut sich über einen schlechten Wortwitz ) kann ich raten: Ich würde lieber in zwei Bügelschlösser investieren, als in ein "total sicheres" einzelnes. Jedes Schloss kann geknackt werden; braucht man aber doppelt so lang, kann das schon abschreckend wirken. Optimal wäre es aber natürlich, das Rad mit in die Wohnung zu nehmen/es auch immer im Keller mehrmals abzuschließen.

Na ja, vielleicht findest du es ja noch wieder. War ein grünes Flying Circus mit Hayes, Hussefelt-Anbauteilen und Deore-Schaltung, oder? Poste doch mal ein Bild, vielleicht findet es jemand von uns...

Gruß,
Didi


----------



## blind (15. Januar 2013)

War n grün/grauer Flying Circus mit Deore und Pike. Ist aber an sich egal, weils in Wien passiert ist (während 30 min Mittagessen...). 
Die Panzerkabelschlösser haben eigentlich nen recht guten Ruf. Die netten Österreicher Polizisten war auch ziemlich beeindruckt.
Momentan schau ich mich Richtung Ketten, Bügelschlösser und n bisschen nach Faltschlössern um. Wichtig wär mir halt das ichs auch wirklich gut festmachen kann, da versagen die Bügelschlösser schon recht schnell. Bin halt in Tübingen auch recht gern mal mit m Rad unterwegs.( In Wien werd ich das in nächster Zeit wohl nicht mehr machen  )


----------



## beetle (15. Januar 2013)

Am besten zwei verschiedene Schlösser nehmen. Bügelschloss+Faltschloss und am besten noch ein Kabelschloss dazu. Die ersten beiden gibts in der höchsten Sicherheitsstufe.


----------



## eahaemmerle (15. Januar 2013)

Wie sind eigentlich die Schlösser von Knog? Ich hab mir beim Steffen die Locker/Ringmaster Kombo gekauft, konnte sie aber noch nicht wirklich testen. Angeblich sollen die ja laut Hersteller ordentlich was entgegensetzen können... 

P.S: ab jetzt wird man gelegentlich ein hübsches rotes Bullit hier über die Trails eiern sehen  Fotos davon sind in meinem Album...


----------



## Gurgel (15. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Am besten zwei verschiedene Schlösser nehmen. Bügelschloss+Faltschloss und am besten noch ein Kabelschloss dazu. Die ersten beiden gibts in der höchsten Sicherheitsstufe.



Für das Geld kann man sich aber auch problemlos ne halbwegs gute "Stadtschlampe" besorgen bzw zusammen basteln. Bringt vielleicht nicht so viel Fahrspaß, aber dafür muss man auch nicht ständig Angst haben.


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Januar 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Abschließend ...



Stimmt, der Witz gefällt mir!


----------



## beetle (18. Januar 2013)

Morgen mittag wer ne Tour um Tü? Gerne auch länger. Am Sonntag soll es stark schneien. Da wird es wahrscheinlich recht ungemütlich.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (19. Januar 2013)

andere frage..jemand auf die alb am wochenende? zum skifahrn, sofern es möglich ist, mein ich..


----------



## Alpenbiker-BaWü (19. Januar 2013)

Wer hätte Interesse an einem Facebook Blog, bei welchem es um und für Biker aus der Region Reutlingen/Tübingen geht? RRC (Reutlinger Radsport Communtiy), einen Blog in dem täglich gepostet werden kann, Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden können, sich zu Treffen/Ausfahrten etc. verabredet werden kann usw. Ein "gefällt mir" klick reicht aus und wir könnten ein paar hundert werden, welche sich täglich über alles rund ums biken etc. austauschen könnte. Veranstaltungen aus der Region können ebenso gepostet werden, wie Erfahrungsberichte, Strecken, oder Clubs, Einzelfahrer sucht o.ä. kurzum für alles rund ums bike (bevorzugt Mountainbike), jedoch sind auch die Renner gerne willkommen. Damit so ein Blog funktioniert, muss er natürlich publik gemacht werden, tragen tut er sich dann durch Beiträge etc. selbst. Wie überall braucht es 1-2 Admins, die nach dem rechten schauen, aber über FB kann man schneller mehr biker erreichen, als über´s forum, wo man angemeldet sein muss etc. KEIN Forumsersatz, aber ein regionaler Blog für alle interessierten 

Anregungen, feedback etc. gerne und jederzeit!!! Los geht´s, haut in die Tasten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (19. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Morgen mittag wer ne Tour um Tü? Gerne auch länger. Am Sonntag soll es stark schneien. Da wird es wahrscheinlich recht ungemütlich.



Falls noch jemand mitfahren will: beetle und ich starten um 13 Uhr in Pfäffingen. Ich werd´ nur 1,5 bis max. 2 Stunden fahren, beetle vielleicht länger.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Januar 2013)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> andere frage..jemand auf die alb am wochenende? zum skifahrn, sofern es möglich ist, mein ich..



Am Wochenende eher weniger, denn da wird auf den Skipisten viel los sein, aber an `nem Werktag gerne, am Besten tagsüber. Meld´ Dich einfach, wenn dazu Lust und Zeit hast.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Januar 2013)

Alpenbiker-BaWü schrieb:


> Wer hätte Interesse an einem Facebook Blog, bei welchem es um und für Biker aus der Region Reutlingen/Tübingen geht? ...
> ... Anregungen, feedback etc. gerne und jederzeit!!! Los geht´s, haut in die Tasten



Es gibt nach wie vor einige Leute (z.B. mich), die bei Facebook nicht angemeldet sind und auch nicht vorhaben, das zu tun.
Sich hier anzumelden geht schnell und tut nicht weh. 
Außerdem muß man sich nicht zwangsläufig anmelden, man kann theoretisch einfach nur mitlesen, bei `ner hier angemeldeten Tour an den Start rollen, mitfahren, Telefonnummern oder E-Mail-Adressen austauschen usw. 
Mehrere Leute fahren hier immer wieder mit, obwohl sie hier nie oder fast nie etwas reinschreiben, funktioniert also auch. 
Dieser Thread wird halt weniger zum Labern und mehr für konkrete Tourenplanungen verwendet und das find´ zumindest ich persönlich gut so.
Gelabert wird dann dafür während der Tour (zum Leidwesen des einen oder anderen Teilnehmers), per PN/E-Mail oder in `ner Kneipe (z.B. gestern Abend).


----------



## Yetibike (19. Januar 2013)

Alpenbiker-BaWü schrieb:


> Wer hätte Interesse an einem Facebook Blog, bei welchem es um und für Biker aus der Region Reutlingen/Tübingen geht? RRC (Reutlinger Radsport Communtiy), einen Blog in dem täglich gepostet werden kann, Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden können, sich zu Treffen/Ausfahrten etc. verabredet werden kann usw. Ein "gefällt mir" klick reicht aus und wir könnten ein paar hundert werden, welche sich täglich über alles rund ums biken etc. austauschen könnte. Veranstaltungen aus der Region können ebenso gepostet werden, wie Erfahrungsberichte, Strecken, oder Clubs, Einzelfahrer sucht o.ä. kurzum für alles rund ums bike (bevorzugt Mountainbike), jedoch sind auch die Renner gerne willkommen. Damit so ein Blog funktioniert, muss er natürlich publik gemacht werden, tragen tut er sich dann durch Beiträge etc. selbst. Wie überall braucht es 1-2 Admins, die nach dem rechten schauen, aber über FB kann man schneller mehr biker erreichen, als über´s forum, wo man angemeldet sein muss etc. KEIN Forumsersatz, aber ein regionaler Blog für ialle interessierten
> 
> Anregungen, feedback etc. gerne und jederzeit!!! Los geht´s, haut in die Tasten




Schau Mal im Face-Book unter Biketreff Reutlingen denke da hat's schon alles was Du suchst!

Muss aber mtbjahn vollkommen recht geben das mit dem Verabreden klappt eigentlich Super 

Gruß oli


----------



## Geißlein (20. Januar 2013)

Alpenbiker-BaWü schrieb:


> Wer hätte Interesse an einem Facebook Blog, bei welchem es um und für Biker aus der Region Reutlingen/Tübingen geht? RRC (Reutlinger Radsport Communtiy), einen Blog in dem täglich gepostet werden kann, Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden können, sich zu Treffen/Ausfahrten etc. verabredet werden kann usw. Ein "gefällt mir" klick reicht aus und wir könnten ein paar hundert werden, welche sich täglich über alles rund ums biken etc. austauschen könnte. Veranstaltungen aus der Region können ebenso gepostet werden, wie Erfahrungsberichte, Strecken, oder Clubs, Einzelfahrer sucht o.ä. kurzum für alles rund ums bike (bevorzugt Mountainbike), jedoch sind auch die Renner gerne willkommen. Damit so ein Blog funktioniert, muss er natürlich publik gemacht werden, tragen tut er sich dann durch Beiträge etc. selbst. Wie überall braucht es 1-2 Admins, die nach dem rechten schauen, aber über FB kann man schneller mehr biker erreichen, als über´s forum, wo man angemeldet sein muss etc. KEIN Forumsersatz, aber ein regionaler Blog für alle interessierten
> 
> Anregungen, feedback etc. gerne und jederzeit!!! Los geht´s, haut in die Tasten



Ich finde, dass man hier deutlich mehr Leute erreicht als auf FB.
Schon allein deshalb weil nicht jeder auf FB angemeldet ist und sicher auch nicht jeder FB beitreten "will" (inkl. mir)


----------



## HerbertSchuster (20. Januar 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Am Wochenende eher weniger, denn da wird auf den Skipisten viel los sein, aber an `nem Werktag gerne, am Besten tagsüber. Meld´ Dich einfach, wenn dazu Lust und Zeit hast.




Hey..Na gerne. Wohl eher abends (so ab 16-17 Uhr), da ich derzeit einen eher geregelten Tagesverlauf habe.
Bei Holzelfingen kann man nach Angabe der Betreiber subba skifahrn..


----------



## LeDidi (20. Januar 2013)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Tour auf die Alb?


----------



## loretto6 (21. Januar 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Tour auf die Alb?



Und - bist Du gefahren. Hier in Tübingen gings wirklich nur mit Spikes. Vor dem Haus sind die Kinder ohne Schlitten rumgerodelt. so galtt wars.


----------



## DocB (21. Januar 2013)

Mit Spikes in Tü allerdings kein Problem - Allerdings ist die große Schönbuchrunde komplett auf Eis -nunja- ermüdend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (22. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78vJfYgmZXs"]GERARD TRUEBA IN IGUALADA & ORRIUS - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LeDidi (22. Januar 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Und - bist Du gefahren. Hier in Tübingen gings wirklich nur mit Spikes. Vor dem Haus sind die Kinder ohne Schlitten rumgerodelt. so galtt wars.



Ne, ihr habt ja gekniffent!  

Was steht die Tage/morgen an?


----------



## loretto6 (23. Januar 2013)

Von wegen gekneift - ich bin gefahrt, mein Lieber! 

Wie wärs mal wieder mit einer netten Schönbuch-Tour am Freitag zum üblichen Termin. Ich hab ja jetzt meine Helmlampe wieder.


----------



## LeDidi (23. Januar 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Von wegen gekneift - ich bin gefahrt, mein Lieber!
> 
> Wie wärs mal wieder mit einer netten Schönbuch-Tour am Freitag zum üblichen Termin. Ich hab ja jetzt meine Helmlampe wieder.



Das klingt nicht schlecht. Wenn es nicht gerade Katzen hagelt, werde ich es mir vormerken


----------



## loretto6 (23. Januar 2013)

Zieh aber ausnahmsweise keine Hotpants an - es soll ziemlich frisch werden.


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Januar 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Von wegen gekneift - ich bin gefahrt, mein Lieber!



Vom Feinsten, der Spruch!
Herr Didi erkältet sich übrigens nicht in kurzen Hosen, nur in langen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (23. Januar 2013)

Ja ja, lästert ihr nur - ich hab extra noch falsch nachgeschaut...


----------



## BikerRT (24. Januar 2013)

Weiß eigentlich hier jemand, ob irgendwelche Skilifte in unserer Region einen auch mit dem Bike mitnehmen? Hab mit jemandem aus dem Allgäu Kontakt gehabt, der sagte mir, dass bei ihnen manche Liftbetreiben Bikes mit hochnehmen und man dann die Skipiste runterfahren kann.


----------



## eahaemmerle (24. Januar 2013)

Hihi echt? Ich würd sowas auch gern mal machen . Ich weiss da aber leider nix.


----------



## D.Lettant (24. Januar 2013)

In Holzelfingen nehmen sie euch definitiv nicht mit.Sie sagen,das macht die Skipiste kaputt (tut es ja auch,wenn nicht alles stocksteif gefroren ist).
Im Moment gibt es aber auf der Alb ja genügend Trailalternativen die im Schnee zu fahren sind.Wenn ihr zu faul seid hochzupedalieren könnt ihr ja immer noch Shuttlen.


----------



## Geißlein (25. Januar 2013)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich hier jemand, ob irgendwelche Skilifte in unserer Region einen auch mit dem Bike mitnehmen? Hab mit jemandem aus dem Allgäu Kontakt gehabt, der sagte mir, dass bei ihnen manche Liftbetreiben Bikes mit hochnehmen und man dann die Skipiste runterfahren kann.



Letzte Saison war es in Holzelfingen Heutal noch möglich... Kumpels von mir sind da ein paar mal gewesen (Abends bei Flutlicht)
Diese Saison nehmen sie aber keinen mehr mit hoch 

Ich sag nur: " Ihr mached do Loisa nai"


----------



## beetle (25. Januar 2013)

Jemand morgen biken? Bin noch nicht so sicher wo.


----------



## Volle the Guide (25. Januar 2013)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich hier jemand, ob irgendwelche Skilifte in unserer Region einen auch mit dem Bike mitnehmen? Hab mit jemandem aus dem Allgäu Kontakt gehabt, der sagte mir, dass bei ihnen manche Liftbetreiben Bikes mit hochnehmen und man dann die Skipiste runterfahren kann.


Tolle Idee, die Biker-Infrastruktur weiter zu verbessern. 
Such' noch ein paar Mitstreiter und kauf' einfach einen - z. B. steht in Münsingen da schon seit Wochen einer still, der dafür sicher geeignet wäre.
Dann gäb's auch kein Konfliktpotenzial mit Skifahrern.....


----------



## LeDidi (25. Januar 2013)

Was bringt denn so ein gut erhaltener Skilift?


----------



## mb981 (27. Januar 2013)

hat heut jemand vor ne Tour zu machen?


----------



## eahaemmerle (27. Januar 2013)

Bin vorhin im Franz Viertel rumgegurkt. Das war nen geeiere


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (29. Januar 2013)

EIN WICHTIGER HINWEIS, HERAUSGEGEBEN VOM ROTEN KREUZ UND DEN RETTUNGSORGANISATIONEN!!!! mit der Bitte um Ausführung und Weiterleitung!!!! *Die RTW- und Ambulanzfahrer haben bemerkt, dass bei einem Verkehrsunfall die meisten Verwundeten ein Mobil-Telefon bei sich haben. Bei verletzten Personen, die nicht mehr ansprechbar sind, wissen die Einsatzkräfte aber nicht, wer aus der langen Adressliste zu kontaktieren ist. Ambulanzfahrer und Notärzte haben also vorgeschlagen, dass jeder in sein Handy-Adressbuch, die im Notfall zu kontaktierende Person unter demselben Pseudo eingibt. Das international anerkannte Pseudo ist: *ICE*(= In Case of Emergency) deutsch - im Notfall. Unter diesem Namen sollte man die Rufnummer der Person eintragen, welche im Notfall durch Polizei, Feuerwehr oder erste Hilfe anzurufen ist. Sind mehrere Personen zu kontaktieren, braucht man ICE1, ICE2, ICE3, usw. Dies ist leicht durchzuführen, kostet nichts, kann aber viel erreichen.

lg aus`m chiemgau


----------



## britta-ox (29. Januar 2013)

Hi Andreas,
schön mal wieder von dir zu hören, ich hoffe dir gehts gut.

Guter tipp, danke! Wenn das jeder weiter verbreitet kann sich das vielleicht durchsetzten.

LG Britta


----------



## BikerRT (30. Januar 2013)

hat jemand einen Shimano Bremsadapter für 180mm abzugeben? Brauche noch einen für mein "Fully-Wiederaufbau". Außerdem suche ich noch Schaltaußenhüllen. 

Außerdem suche ich einen Riser-Lenker mit max. 20mm Rise, mind. 780mm breit für mein FR-Hardtail.


----------



## 4mate (30. Januar 2013)

HR oder VR? PM oder IS 2000?


----------



## Noordlicht (30. Januar 2013)

he ho...bin neu hier und suche noch n paar nette leude die mir hier n paar strecken in der gegend zeigen und ein bisschen nachsicht haben was meine kondition angeht. Die lässt z.Z nämlich noch zu wünschen übrig . 
Fahr'n 26er Hardtail und würde unwegsame Pisten und strecken bevorzugen hab aber auch kein Problem mit Strasse oder leichten waldwegen....höhenmeter klotzen mach ich gern wenn sich die abfahrt lohnt aber auch allein schon  um meine kondition zu verbessern....Ist Sa vll ne Tour in RT geplant....komme aus reicheneck... grüßle


----------



## Nerverider (30. Januar 2013)

alböhi schrieb:


> EIN WICHTIGER HINWEIS, HERAUSGEGEBEN VOM ROTEN KREUZ UND DEN RETTUNGSORGANISATIONEN!!!! mit der Bitte um Ausführung und Weiterleitung!!!! *Die RTW- und Ambulanzfahrer haben bemerkt, dass bei einem Verkehrsunfall die meisten Verwundeten ein Mobil-Telefon bei sich haben. Bei verletzten Personen, die nicht mehr ansprechbar sind, wissen die Einsatzkräfte aber nicht, wer aus der langen Adressliste zu kontaktieren ist. Ambulanzfahrer und Notärzte haben also vorgeschlagen, dass jeder in sein Handy-Adressbuch, die im Notfall zu kontaktierende Person unter demselben Pseudo eingibt. Das international anerkannte Pseudo ist: *ICE*(= In Case of Emergency) deutsch - im Notfall. Unter diesem Namen sollte man die Rufnummer der Person eintragen, welche im Notfall durch Polizei, Feuerwehr oder erste Hilfe anzurufen ist. Sind mehrere Personen zu kontaktieren, braucht man ICE1, ICE2, ICE3, usw. Dies ist leicht durchzuführen, kostet nichts, kann aber viel erreichen.
> 
> lg aus`m chiemgau



Hört sich plausibel an, ist aber leider falsch: Siehe hier


----------



## beetle (31. Januar 2013)

Wehe dem der sein Telefon Passwort geschützt hat.


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2013)

der Zivi im Sanka wird das Ding schon knacken


----------



## blind (31. Januar 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Wehe dem der sein Telefon Passwort geschützt hat.



in dem Fall würds helfen wenn man Kontaktdaten auf m Sperrbildschirm anzeigen lässt. Kann man bei manchen Smartphones einstellen und hilft mit etwas Glück auch wenn das Handy verloren geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2013)

oder man tätowiert sich seine Nummer auf die Stirn und falls diese irgendwo abgescheuert wurde, zusätzlich noch am Ar$ch 

*dieser Beitrag kann Sarkasmus enthalten


----------



## britta-ox (31. Januar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> der Zivi im Sanka wird das Ding schon knacken


 


damage0099 schrieb:


> oder man tätowiert sich seine Nummer auf die Stirn und falls diese irgendwo abgescheuert wurde, zusätzlich noch am Ar$ch


Ich glaub mit dir könnt ich nicht radeln, ich würd zusammenbrechen vor Lachen


----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2013)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dir könnt ich nicht radeln, ich würd zusammenbrechen vor Lachen



Todsicher. 
Vor Lachen, angetrunken oder konditionell. Irgendwie kriegt er jeden.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. Januar 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> Todsicher.
> Vor Lachen, angetrunken oder konditionell. Irgendwie kriegt er jeden.



  

Wie wahr, wie wahr.

Die Reihenfolge ist aber meiner Erfahrung nach 
vor Lachen, konditionell, vor Lachen, angetrunken, vor Lachen...


Ride on
Chris


----------



## alböhi (31. Januar 2013)

blind schrieb:


> in dem Fall würds helfen wenn man Kontaktdaten auf m Sperrbildschirm anzeigen lässt. Kann man bei manchen Smartphones einstellen und hilft mit etwas Glück auch wenn das Handy verloren geht



danke für den tip.

darf ich den in meiner rubrik "betreutes telefonieren" weiterverbreiten?
oder muss ich vorher noch zitatrecherche betreiben


----------



## Nerverider (1. Februar 2013)

Vorneweg, das von Alböhi angesprochene Thema finde ich sehr sehr wichtig. Tatsächlich würde so eine Notfallnummer auf dem Lockscreen sehr viel Sinn machen. Nur leider gibts dafür keine (internationalen) Standards.

Gerade wenn man alleine unterwegs ist und niemand Bescheid weiß, wo man denn genau fährt, ist auch in vermeintlich sicheren Gegenden eben nichts sicher. Deswegen habe ich mich letztes Jahr mal umgesehen.

Ich verwende Movetracker um meine "Solofahrten" vor allem nachts von meiner family überall zu überwachen. Funktioniert mit meinem Android Smartphone sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (1. Februar 2013)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit dir könnt ich nicht radeln, ich würd zusammenbrechen vor Lachen



Ach, so schlimm bin ich garnicht  , eine Chance mußt mir schon geben 




Bube schrieb:


> Todsicher.
> Vor Lachen, angetrunken oder konditionell. Irgendwie kriegt er jeden.





Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wie wahr, wie wahr.
> 
> Die Reihenfolge ist aber meiner Erfahrung nach
> vor Lachen, konditionell, vor Lachen, angetrunken, vor Lachen...
> ...



Also irgendwie ist mir garnicht nach lachen zumute, wenn ich mit euch unterwegs bin. Da schwanke ich immer zwischen Atemnot und Pressatmung 
OK, sobald es zum gemütlichen Teil übergeht, geht es mit mir dann schlagartig wieder bergauf


----------



## britta-ox (1. Februar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ach, so schlimm bin ich garnicht  , eine Chance mußt mir schon geben


Bestimmt noch schlimmer...^^

Klar, eine Chance kriegt jeder und da ich gern lach, du auch zwei
Aber mich nicht totmachen, lieber totlachen


----------



## damage0099 (1. Februar 2013)

*totmachen*...ich doch nicht. Bei mir geht nur Material kaputt 
Und zum lachen gibts bei uns öfters was...


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Februar 2013)

Noordlicht schrieb:


> he ho...bin neu hier und suche noch n paar nette leude die mir hier n paar strecken in der gegend zeigen und ein bisschen nachsicht haben was meine kondition angeht. Die lässt z.Z nämlich noch zu wünschen übrig .
> Fahr'n 26er Hardtail und würde unwegsame Pisten und strecken bevorzugen hab aber auch kein Problem mit Strasse oder leichten waldwegen....höhenmeter klotzen mach ich gern wenn sich die abfahrt lohnt aber auch allein schon  um meine kondition zu verbessern....Ist Sa vll ne Tour in RT geplant....komme aus reicheneck... grüßle



Da es heut´ und in den letzten Tagen relativ viel geregnet hat, wird morgen wohl keine Tour stattfinden.
Außerdem fahren wir größere Touren tendenziell eher sonntags (bei entsprechender Wettervorhersage natürlich auch mal samstags).
Du kannst auch mal *freitags um 18:15 Uhr* an die* Tourist-Info in Tübingen* rollen. Da stehen dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit loretto6 und vielleicht noch ein paar Leute und der/die zeigt/zeigen Dir gerne ein paar schöne Trails rund um Tübingen.
Bei Deinem Wohnort könnt´s vielleicht auch Sinn machen, den Nürtinger Thread zu beobachten:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210537&page=126


----------



## DannyCalifornia (1. Februar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> oder man tätowiert sich seine Nummer auf die Stirn und falls diese irgendwo abgescheuert wurde, zusätzlich noch am Ar$ch
> 
> *dieser Beitrag kann Sarkasmus enthalten


 sehr geil


----------



## Noordlicht (1. Februar 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Da es heut´ und in den letzten Tagen relativ viel geregnet hat, wird morgen wohl keine Tour stattfinden.
> Außerdem fahren wir größere Touren tendenziell eher sonntags (bei entsprechender Wettervorhersage natürlich auch mal samstags).
> Du kannst auch mal *freitags um 18:15 Uhr* an die* Tourist-Info in Tübingen* rollen. Da stehen dann mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit loretto6 und vielleicht noch ein paar Leute und der/die zeigt/zeigen Dir gerne ein paar schöne Trails rund um Tübingen.
> Bei Deinem Wohnort könnt´s vielleicht auch Sinn machen, den Nürtinger Thread zu beobachten:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=210537&page=126



MIt so richtig viel Matsch hat doch was ... Aber thx für die Info


----------



## blutlache (1. Februar 2013)




----------



## blutlache (1. Februar 2013)

alböhi schrieb:


> EIN WICHTIGER HINWEIS,





*Der Arbeiter-Samariter-Bund distanziert sich ausdrücklich von den Kettenbriefen und dem ICE-Verfahren. Er empfiehlt stattdessen, im Geldbeutel oder bei den Papieren eine Notiz mit Namen, Anschrift und Telefonnummer der im Notfall zu informierenden Personen zu hinterlegen. Er betont, dass weder der ASB noch die Polizei oder andere offizielle Berufsverbände und Rettungsorganisationen die Empfehlung für einen ICE-Eintrag geben. Die Weitergabe von Informationen über ein Unfallgeschehen sei eine höchst sensible Aufgabe, die mit höchster Professionalität durchgeführt werden muss und nur in den seltensten Fällen über das Mobiltelefon erfolgt. Zudem bleibe dem Rettungsdienstpersonal während eines Einsatzes keine Zeit, Angehörige zu informieren, da die Helfer vor allem auf das Wohlergehen des Patienten und die Erhaltung der lebenswichtigen Funktionen konzentriert sind. Es sei außerdem nicht auszuschließen, dass die ICE-Nummern von Dritten missbräuchlich verwendet werden. 

Der schweizerische Interverband für Rettungswesen distanziert sich ebenfalls von den Kettenbriefen und dem ICE/IN-Verfahren. Es sei eine schlichtweg falsche Behauptung, dass es sich bei der Verbreitung des ICE-Verfahrens, wie in der Betreffzeile des Kettenbriefes behauptet, um ein Anliegen der Rettungsdienste handle.

Das Österreichische Rote Kreuz sieht das Kürzel ICE kritisch, weil es im deutschsprachigen Raum mit der Eisenbahn assoziiert werde und wegen der Verwechslungsgefahr mit Bob Brotchies kostenpflichtigem Telefondienst. Das IN-Verfahren wird mit der Einschränkung unterstützt, dass üblicherweise [] seitens des Rettungsdienstes keine Angehörigen verständigt werden. Ob jemand ein IN in seinem Mobiltelefon gespeichert hat oder nicht, ist daher für die Qualität der präklinischen Versorgung nicht von Bedeutung.
*

*Quellenangabe Wikipedia*

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fde.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FIn_Case_of_Emergency&ei=EkQMUd_oBYjUtAb-p4EY&usg=AFQjCNEfqOVpBhdlTs5ZMFaJon3z1umqRg&bvm=bv.41867550,d.Yms


----------



## mb981 (2. Februar 2013)

Hat morgen, Sonntag, jemand Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## Geißlein (3. Februar 2013)

alböhi schrieb:


> EIN WICHTIGER HINWEIS, HERAUSGEGEBEN VOM ROTEN KREUZ UND DEN RETTUNGSORGANISATIONEN!!!! mit der Bitte um Ausführung und Weiterleitung!!!! *Die RTW- und Ambulanzfahrer haben bemerkt, dass bei einem Verkehrsunfall die meisten Verwundeten ein Mobil-Telefon bei sich haben. Bei verletzten Personen, die nicht mehr ansprechbar sind, wissen die Einsatzkräfte aber nicht, wer aus der langen Adressliste zu kontaktieren ist. Ambulanzfahrer und Notärzte haben also vorgeschlagen, dass jeder in sein Handy-Adressbuch, die im Notfall zu kontaktierende Person unter demselben Pseudo eingibt. Das international anerkannte Pseudo ist: *ICE*(= In Case of Emergency) deutsch - im Notfall. Unter diesem Namen sollte man die Rufnummer der Person eintragen, welche im Notfall durch Polizei, Feuerwehr oder erste Hilfe anzurufen ist. Sind mehrere Personen zu kontaktieren, braucht man ICE1, ICE2, ICE3, usw. Dies ist leicht durchzuführen, kostet nichts, kann aber viel erreichen.
> 
> lg aus`m chiemgau



Sooo wichtig sehe ich das nun jetzt nicht !
Viel wichtiger ist es in erster Linie, dass der Patient schnellstmöglich med. versorgt wird.
Der Rettungsdienst ist auch meines Wissens nach gar nicht befugt in den Handy's der Patienten nach Kontakten zu suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (3. Februar 2013)

jjjeaaähhhh....hab endlich einen discbrake adapter für meinen alten specialized rahmen gefunden. möchte nun wieder umbauen.
hat jemand in der Region ne Formula K18 für hinten, einen Hebel hätt ich noch. Leitung und Kolbengedöns würde also auch reichen..
merci..


----------



## Geißlein (3. Februar 2013)

Geißlein schrieb:


> Sooo wichtig sehe ich das nun jetzt nicht !
> Viel wichtiger ist es in erster Linie, dass der Patient schnellstmöglich med. versorgt wird.
> Der Rettungsdienst ist auch meines Wissens nach gar nicht befugt in den Handy's der Patienten nach Kontakten zu suchen.



Kleine Anmerkung:
Die Feststellung der Personalien und die Benachrichtigung Angehöriger ist Aufgabe der Polizei.
Gab wohl schon den ein oder anderen Ärger deswegen, weil der Rettungsdienst in den Geldbeuteln der Patienten nach dessen Ausweis suchen wollte.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Februar 2013)

total OT, aber vllt. interessierts den ein- oder anderen:

JB für ios 6.1 ist online und läuft auch


----------



## Noordlicht (4. Februar 2013)

wo finde ich hier in der nähe sowas oder  ähnliches wie in dem vid 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mD3yJ60mrk


----------



## Gurgel (4. Februar 2013)

Whistler vor der Haustür, das wär was.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Februar 2013)

Noordlicht schrieb:


> wo finde ich hier in der nähe sowas oder  ähnliches wie in dem vid



Die nächsten grösseren Bikeparks sind in u.a.
in Albstadt und Bad Wildbad

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Yetibike (5. Februar 2013)

Noordlicht schrieb:


> wo finde ich hier in der nähe sowas oder ähnliches wie in dem vid
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mD3yJ60mrk


 
So trockene Abfahrten gibts bei uns nich


----------



## Noordlicht (5. Februar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> So trockene Abfahrten gibts bei uns nich



Trocken wie furztrocken oder trocken wie "gähn ich schlaf ein uffm bike" ?


----------



## Yetibike (5. Februar 2013)

Noordlicht schrieb:


> Trocken wie furztrocken oder trocken wie "gähn ich schlaf ein uffm bike" ?


 

naja ich hab jetzt nur den ersten Teil des Videos gesehen, sagma mal so solche einfachen Trailpassagen hast hier nicht immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Lettant (5. Februar 2013)

Noordlicht schrieb:


> wo finde ich hier in der nähe sowas oder  ähnliches wie in dem vid
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mD3yJ60mrk



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,fährst du ein Cube Hardtail.Da wirst du im Bikepark allerdings recht wenig Spaß haben.Der Wildride in Todtnau wäre da noch am besten geeignet.Besser aber du leihst dir dann ein Rad.
Um in den Genuss einer so langen Abfahrt wie in dem Whistler Video zu kommen musst du aber schon in die Alpen fahren.
Sehr zu empfehlen (auch für Anfänger in dem Bereich) wäre da Saalbach.Da ist das Liftticket auch bei den meisten Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten schon inkludiert (Jokercard).Auf meiner Videoseite sind zwei Videos von Saalbach drauf (X-Line und Panorama/Milka Line).Vielleicht ist da ja streckentechnisch was nach deinem Geschmack dabei.Die Milka Line macht übrigens auch mit dem Hardtail Spaß.


----------



## mb981 (5. Februar 2013)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe,fährst du ein Cube Hardtail.Da wirst du im Bikepark allerdings recht wenig Spaß haben.Der Wildride in Todtnau wäre da noch am besten geeignet.Besser aber du leihst dir dann ein Rad.
> Um in den Genuss einer so langen Abfahrt wie in dem Whistler Video zu kommen musst du aber schon in die Alpen fahren.
> Sehr zu empfehlen (auch für Anfänger in dem Bereich) wäre da Saalbach.Da ist das Liftticket auch bei den meisten Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten schon inkludiert (Jokercard).Auf meiner Videoseite sind zwei Videos von Saalbach drauf (X-Line und Panorama/Milka Line).Vielleicht ist da ja streckentechnisch was nach deinem Geschmack dabei.Die Milka Line macht übrigens auch mit dem Hardtail Spaß.



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, Saalbach hat von allem etwas... die Blueline ist anfängertauglich und im Grunde mit nem Hardtail befahrbar... 
Alle anderen Trails sind etwas schwieriger, aber auch problemlos machbar... ansonsten ein klasse Bikerevier!!!


----------



## LeDidi (6. Februar 2013)

Hier hat es doch gar keine Bären?!


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2013)

Bikepark Lenzerheide ist auch gut geeignet:
Überall Chickenways und Liftticket für 2 Tage ist auch bei einer Übernachtung in den meisten Absteigen mit drin.


----------



## Yetibike (6. Februar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Bikepark Lenzerheide ist auch gut geeignet:
> Überall Chickenways und Liftticket für 2 Tage ist auch bei einer Übernachtung in den meisten Absteigen mit drin.


 

Heißt also, hau ne Menge Geld für Chickenways raus dann wirsté Glücklich oder begnügst Du Dich mit einen von den für uns MTB schönsten Landschaften die es zumindest in BW gibt.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2013)

also Lenzerheide kann ich persönlich nur empfehlen, wenn man auf Bikeparks steht.

Singletrails hats dort jedoch auch welche.

Es geht dort halt einiges länger am Stück bergab 

Und ja, zu den schönsten Landschaften zählt der Albtrauf wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (6. Februar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Heißt also, hau ne Menge Geld für Chickenways raus dann wirsté Glücklich oder begnügst Du Dich mit einen von den für uns MTB schönsten Landschaften die es zumindest in BW gibt.



Na ja, darüber kann man jetzt streiten.
Ohne jetzt in beidem mega die Erfahrungen vorweisen zu können, würde ich behaupten, dass Besuche im Bikepark jemanden fahrtechnisch schon weiterbringen können - auch wenn man anfangs viele Chickenways benutzt - und es sich im Breisgau besser Rad fahren lässt als hier.
Wobei man sich ja erst mal hier ein bisschen austoben kann und vielleicht dabei für sich klar macht, was einen interessiert und wo die Stärken/Schwächen liegen. Und dafür muss man tatsächlich nicht nach Albstadt gehen


----------



## Noordlicht (6. Februar 2013)

Danke fuer die vielen Tips...Aber warum sollte ich mit nem hardtail auf einigen strecken kein spaß haben...ich mein klar....mit nem fully fährt es sich ruhiger aber wenn man mit den beinen jut mitfedert müsste das doch auch spaß bringen...mal davon ab bin ich ja eh anfänger und würde nicht mit 60 sachen solche pisten runterballern, sonst is diese saison fuer mich evntl schneller vorbei als ich gucken kann...^^  der milky way oder wie der geheissen hat gefällt mir sehr...ist glauzb ich genau das richtige fuer den anfang fuer mich um 'n feeling fürs bike zu bekommen


----------



## LeDidi (6. Februar 2013)

Noordlicht schrieb:


> Danke fuer die vielen Tips...Aber warum sollte ich mit nem hardtail auf einigen strecken kein spaß haben...ich mein klar....mit nem fully fährt es sich ruhiger aber wenn man mit den beinen jut mitfedert müsste das doch auch spaß bringen...mal davon ab bin ich ja eh anfänger und würde nicht mit 60 sachen solche pisten runterballern, sonst is diese saison fuer mich evntl schneller vorbei als ich gucken kann...^^  der milky way oder wie der geheissen hat gefällt mir sehr...ist glauzb ich genau das richtige fuer den anfang fuer mich um 'n feeling fürs bike zu bekommen



Setz dich mal auf ein Hardtail mit entsprechender Rahmengeometrie, fahr mal ein paar Meter und du wirst merken, dass in erster Linie die Geometrie und nicht der Hinterbau entscheidend ist. Frag mal BikerRT, was man mit einem HT mit ordentlicher Geometrie alles machen kann  Im Umkehrschluss würde ich zum Beispiel keinen Meter gestandenen Trail mit so einem Fully fahren.

Und da sind wir schon wieder bei den guten alten Schubladen, die das Leben einfach leichter machen: Informier dich mal im Forum und im Netz über "All-Mountain", "Enduro" und "Freeride". Das ist nämlich das, was die im Video machen und - zumindest AM - die meisten der Localheroes hier 

Edit: Wir leben zwar alle im "Milky Way", aber der "Chicken Way" ist ein bisschen was anderes...


----------



## D.Lettant (6. Februar 2013)

Zu Lenzerheide muss ich sagen: Top.Ist in meinen Augen aber kein Bikepark,da die einzige Bikeparkähnliche Strecke die Era Vedra von der Scharmoinmittelstation ins Tal ist.Sonst viel hochalpiner Singletrail.
Mit dem Hardtail macht Lenzerheide aber gar keinen Sinn,wenn man den ganzen Tag das Liftticket hat.Nach einer Abfahrt vom Rothorn hast du so dicke Arme,dass du dann genug hast.Die anspruchsvolleren Abfahrten wie hinten runter nach Alp Sanaspans will ich da mal gar nicht ansprechen.Außerdem wäre da noch das Preisgefälle von der Schweiz zu Österreich.


----------



## beetle (6. Februar 2013)

Das ist ja auch ein Rennrad mit Federung.


----------



## Yetibike (6. Februar 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Na ja, darüber kann man jetzt streiten.
> Ohne jetzt in beidem mega die Erfahrungen vorweisen zu können, würde ich behaupten, dass Besuche im Bikepark jemanden fahrtechnisch schon weiterbringen können - auch wenn man anfangs viele Chickenways benutzt - und es sich im Breisgau besser Rad fahren lässt als hier.
> Wobei man sich ja erst mal hier ein bisschen austoben kann und vielleicht dabei für sich klar macht, was einen interessiert und wo die Stärken/Schwächen liegen. Und dafür muss man tatsächlich nicht nach Albstadt gehen


Über was willst's den Streiten

Das ein Besuch im Bikepark mehr Geld kostet wie wenn de bei ins die Alb rauf und runter schusselst

Mit Verlaub ich Denk ich kann doch 3+2=12 rechnen


----------



## LeDidi (6. Februar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Über was willst's den Streiten
> 
> Das ein Besuch im Bikepark mehr Geld kostet wie wenn de bei ins die Alb rauf und runter schusselst
> 
> Mit Verlaub ich Denk ich kann doch 3+2=12 rechnen



Man kann darüber streiten, wie viel Bikepark einem Wert ist. Darüber streiten will ich aber nicht  Das ist subjektiv. Genau so, wie man darüber streiten kann, ob das hier die schönste Gegend BaWüs zum Rad fahren ist.

Trotzdem würde ich unserem Neuling das gleiche raten wie du: Erst mal ausprobieren, was man mag, sich auf lokalen Trails etwas rantasten und dann weiterschauen, bevor man in Albstadt am Lift steht.


----------



## BikerRT (7. Februar 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Setz dich mal auf ein Hardtail mit entsprechender Rahmengeometrie, fahr mal ein paar Meter und du wirst merken, dass in erster Linie die Geometrie und nicht der Hinterbau entscheidend ist. Frag mal BikerRT, was man mit einem HT mit ordentlicher Geometrie alles machen kann  Im Umkehrschluss würde ich zum Beispiel keinen Meter gestandenen Trail mit so einem Fully fahren.
> 
> Und da sind wir schon wieder bei den guten alten Schubladen, die das Leben einfach leichter machen: Informier dich mal im Forum und im Netz über "All-Mountain", "Enduro" und "Freeride". Das ist nämlich das, was die im Video machen und - zumindest AM - die meisten der Localheroes hier
> 
> Edit: Wir leben zwar alle im "Milky Way", aber der "Chicken Way" ist ein bisschen was anderes...


 Mit nem HT kann man  in der Tat sehr viel machen. Mit der richtigen Fahrtechnik und Routine bringt das mega Spaß. Ich fahr alles mit HT, von der gemütlichen Tour zur Eisdiele bis zum Bikepark. Saalbach bin ich alles gefahren, hat mega Laune gemacht und ich hab auch sehr viele mit Freeridern oder Downhillern hinter mir gelassen. Denn wer ein super Fully hat, kann noch lange nicht gut fahren. Ich glaub auch nicht, dass man ein bestimmtes Bike braucht um Spaß zu haben. Spaß ist was ihr draus macht. 
Bikepark fahren hat mich auf jeden Fall Fahrtechnisch sehr viel weiter gebracht.


----------



## britta-ox (7. Februar 2013)

BikerRT schrieb:


> Denn wer ein super Fully hat, kann noch lange nicht gut fahren.


Jepp, zustimm, möcht aber ergänzen: gerade wer nicht gut fahren kann, tut sich mit einem guten Fully, dass natürlich von der Größe und der Geometrie zu einem passen muss, sehr viel leichter, weil es dir Fehler verzeiht und einiges wegschluckt und du ein sicheres Fahrgefühl und viel mehr Spaß hast als auf nem Hardtail. 



> Ich glaub auch nicht, dass man ein bestimmtes Bike braucht um Spaß zu
> haben. Spaß ist was ihr draus macht.


Dem kann ich auch zustimmen. Aber vielleicht aus einem anderen Grund, weil Spaß auf dem bike halt nicht allein vom Können abhängt, sondern von vielen, vielen anderen Dingen...nette Leutla zum Bsp


----------



## BikerRT (7. Februar 2013)

Wer aber die Fehler von nem Fully-Fahrwerk wegschlucken lässt, der lernt nie die richtige Technik. Ich finde, ein HT ist super, um die Technik zu verbessern. Ich bin jetzt 2 Jahre lang wieder HT gefahren, wie ich finde hat mich das weitergebracht und nun hab ich mir auch wieder mein Fully aufgebaut. Ist beim Tourenfahren, z.B.bei sehr wurzelreichem Gelände, wie wir es hier oft haben, dann doch von Vorteil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2013)

sehr schönes OT-Thema....

Nur geht das HT einfach mehr auf die Knochen, wie Knie und Kreuz....das ist nun mal so.

Egal.

Vor 3 Jahren (war das glaub) war ich zu Gast bei nem Local in Freiburg.
Er konstruierte sein eigenes Stahl-HT nach seinen Vorlieben und ließ es nach seinen Zeichnungen fertigen.
Technisch habe ich noch nie jemand live gesehen, der ihm das Wasser reichen könnte.
Er fährt wie ein Gott.
Und verschrubbte damals regelmäßig sämtliche Downhiller...
Wie der mit seinem HT so da runter schmetterte kann ich heut noch nicht nachvollziehen....alles eine Sache der Technik, Übung und natürlich Talent. Das hat er einfach alles....


----------



## britta-ox (7. Februar 2013)

BikerRT schrieb:


> . Ich finde, ein HT ist super, um die Technik zu verbessern..





> Ich finde, ein HT ist super, um die Technik zu verbessern


Mit Sicherheit. 
Doch es gibt auch ne Menge Biker/-innen, die hier vielleicht mitlesen, die nicht dein Niveau haben und vielleicht auch nicht das primäre Ziel, ihre Fahrtechnik zu verbessern.
Die einfach nur Spaß beim biken wollen, nette trails mit netten Leut  fahren. Und die Leut, haben mit Sicherheit mehr Spaß mit nem guten Fully. Insbesondere, wenn es dann in schwierigeres Gelände geht.

Und wenn es mein Ziel ist, meine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern, dann besuch ich einen Fahrtechnikkurs oder geh in den bikepark und übe. Indem ich ein Hardtail fahre, werd ich auch nicht automatisch besser.


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Februar 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> sehr schönes OT-Thema....
> 
> Nur geht das HT einfach mehr auf die Knochen, wie Knie und Kreuz....das ist nun mal so.



Sicher? Ich hüpf´ jetzt seit fast 30 Jahre mit dem Rad in flache Landungen, die ersten ca. 15 Jahre komplett ungefedert. Ok, mein Rücken und meine Knie sind nicht mehr ganz tadelfrei, aber ich kann immer noch damit fahren. Außerdem bekommt man neue Kniegelenke heutzutage ja an jeder Straßenecke und daß ich bei gestreckten Beinen mit den Fingern nicht mal annähernd bis zum Boden komm´, stört mich kaum. Nach Deiner Theorie müsst´ ich nach solchen Sprüngen ja Schwerinvalide sein, oder?
Seit vier Jahren fahr´ ich zeitweise vollgefedert. Ich kann bezüglich Rücken- und Knieschmerzen keinen Unterschied feststellen, manchmal hab´ ich nach oder während der Fahrt mit dem vollgefederten Rad Rücken- oder Knieschmerzen und ein anderes Mal nach langen, harten Touren und/oder viel Gehüpfe mit dem Hardtail keinerlei Schmerzen. 

Den beiden letzten Beiträgen von BikerRT stimm´ ich absolut zu! Es soll jede/jeder das Rad fahren, das ihr/ihm Spaß macht, aber sich bitte nicht einreden, das irgendeine Strecke oder ein Sprung nur mit Hinterradfederung machbar ist oder nur damit Spaß machen kann.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Februar 2013)

Sei froh, mtbjahn.

Leider sind nicht alle mit so gutem Knochenbau gesegnet.
Beispiel 2er Kumpel, gleich alt, beide beim Bau als Maurer:
Einer hat schon vor paar Jahren ne Umschulung machen müssen war in Kur etc., der andere ist nach wie vor noch topfit (beide etwa in meinem Alter).

Hat damit eigentlich nicht viel zu tun.

Fakt ist jedoch, daß beim HT die Schläge einfach ungefedert kommen und der Körper, egal wie und mit welcher Technik, das aufnehmen muß.
Das meine ich ....

Da ich leider keine guten Knochen mehr habe (ja ich weiß, der Kampfsport hat mich versaut), spüre ich das bei meinem HT sehr wohl...leider.


Ich wünschte, ich hätte so gute Knochen wie du 
Kann dir nur raten: Paß gut drauf auf 

Es ist sehr deprimierend, wenn man aufgrund von Knieschmerzen vieles reduzieren oder gar absagen muß...wenn der Puls noch 50 Schläge Luft hat, aber das Knie dick wird....wenn das Wetter stimmt und du pausieren mußt oder eben nur ne GA1-Einheit machen kannst....wenn ein AlpenX kaum möglich ist, weil nach 3-4 Tagen das Knie einfach knüppeldick wird....egal wie schonend oder in welchem Gang du fährst.

Ok, es gibt schlimmeres, aber es ist nichts wirklich schönes.


So hat halt jeder sein Manko....glaub genug OT.


edith fällt grad ein: Ein Kumpel, mit dem ich auch gelegentlich fahre, fährt seit längerem auch nur noch HT, er ist ca. 2m groß + 105-110kg.
Knieschmerzen oder -probleme hatte er noch nie, er weiß auch garnicht, wie sich das anfühlt.
Gerade deshalb schon würde ich ein Fully bevorzugen, allein schon, um dem Verschleiß vorzubeugen.
Kann ihn aber auch gut verstehen. Wenn man keine Probleme hat, warum was ändern.


----------



## D.Lettant (7. Februar 2013)

@Biker RT: Entschuldigung,aber dass man ,weil ein Fully mehr Fehler verzeiht,nie die richtige Fahrtechnik lernt ist einfach ein blödes Geschwätz.Klar muss deine Linienwahl mit dem Hardtail besser sein. Schön für dich wenn du in Saalbach ein paar Leute mit Freeridern versägt hast.Aber: Wie schnell wärst du erst gewesen,hättest du selbst ein solches Rad gefahren?Auf manchen Strecken (glatt  wie BMX Strecken) bist du vielleicht sogar mit dem Hardtail schneller,das gebe ich zu.Aber wenn es mehr zur Sache geht, hast du mit einem (abfahrtsorientierten) Fully einfach mehr Reserven.Um aber richtig schnell zu fahren brauchst du eben immer eine gute Fahrtechnik,egal ob Fully oder Hardtail.


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Februar 2013)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> @Biker RT: Entschuldigung,aber dass man ,weil ein Fully mehr Fehler verzeiht,nie die richtige Fahrtechnik lernt ist einfach ein blödes Geschwätz.Klar muss deine Linienwahl mit dem Hardtail besser sein. Schön für dich wenn du in Saalbach ein paar Leute mit Freeridern versägt hast.Aber: Wie schnell wärst du erst gewesen,hättest du selbst ein solches Rad gefahren?Auf manchen Strecken (glatt  wie BMX Strecken) bist du vielleicht sogar mit dem Hardtail schneller,das gebe ich zu.Aber wenn es mehr zur Sache geht, hast du mit einem (abfahrtsorientierten) Fully einfach mehr Reserven.Um aber richtig schnell zu fahren brauchst du eben immer eine gute Fahrtechnik,egal ob Fully oder Hardtail.



Dazu fällt mir ein Spruch ein, der früher mal in der Signatur von aka stand: "Der Unterschied zwischen Fully und Hardtail ist die Geschwindigkeit, mit der man auf die Fresse fliegt."
Macht es eigentlich Sinn, sich zu entschuldigen, BEVOR man jemanden beleidigt? Meiner Meinung nach nicht, denn dann kann man sich ja die Beleidigung auch gleich sparen.


----------



## Gurgel (7. Februar 2013)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> @_Biker R_T: Entschuldigung,aber dass man ,weil ein Fully mehr Fehler verzeiht,nie die richtige Fahrtechnik lernt ist einfach ein blödes Geschwätz.



Das hat er auch nirgends geschrieben, wenn du nochmal genau hinschaust.


----------



## BikerRT (7. Februar 2013)

ich wollte hier keine Diskussion lostreten. Es hat noch nie funktioniert, über die Überzeugung von Fully oder HT zu diskutieren.

Also lassen wir es und jeder fährt das was er / sie will. Hauptsache wir haben alle Spaß an diesem wunderbaren Sport.


----------



## D.Lettant (7. Februar 2013)

Womit du vollkommen recht hast!Ich wollte dich übrigens nicht beleidigen,sondern nur deine Aussage von oben in Frage stellen. @mtbjahn: Ich stelle mir übrigens die Frage ob du eigentlich überhaupt schon mal länger auf einem DH bzw.Freerideradel gefahren bist?Oder woher kommt sonst die Abneigung dagegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (7. Februar 2013)

Also von mir aus dürft ihr alle fahren was ihr wollt, hauptsache ihr kauft euren Mädels ein anständiges Ratt


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Februar 2013)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> @mtbjahn: Ich stelle mir übrigens die Frage ob du eigentlich überhaupt schon mal länger auf einem DH bzw.Freerideradel gefahren bist?Oder woher kommt sonst die Abneigung dagegen?



Ich hab´ keine richtige Abneigung dagegen, nur wüßt´ ich nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll. In Bike-Parks fahr´ ich fast nie und im Gegensatz zu Dir und Deinem schweren Gerät komm´ ich schon mit meinen straffen, steilwinkligen 14kg-Rädern die Berge fast nicht hoch. Runter hab´ ich aber mit meinen Rädern trotzdem Spaß. Wirklich schnell fahren will ich aus zwei Gründen nicht: Erstens siehe oben genanntes Zitat: Mehr Geschwindigkeit, mehr Aua, zweitens ist hohe Geschwindigkeit meiner Meinung nach auf Wanderwegen unverantwortlich. Weniger, weil Wanderer tatsächlich gefährdet werden, aber man erschrickt sie und dazu haben wir meiner Meinung nach nicht nur juristisch sondern auch moralisch kein Recht. Aber bitte startet jetzt nicht die nächste Diskussion zum Thema Wanderwege, Wanderer, illegal, Umweltschäden usw.!
Für mich bedeutet halt fahrtechnikorientiertes Fahren nicht zwangsläufig extrem schnelles Fahren oder extrem weite Sprünge, sondern eher sowas hier [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fohPU3pDpFU"]Chris Akrigg - A Hill in Spain - YouTube[/nomedia] ... und selbst der ist in dem Video stellenweise für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schnell unterwegs. Ja, ich weiß, schwer verletzt hat er sich nicht beim schnellen Fahren, sondern beim Rumhüpfen - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2013)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Also von mir aus dürft ihr alle fahren was ihr wollt, hauptsache ihr kauft euren Mädels ein anständiges Ratt


----------



## Yetibike (8. Februar 2013)

[MENTION=151612]Noordlicht, jetzt schau mal was Du da mit einer einfachen Frage anstellen kannst!!!

.......und das ist noch harmlos....hier kennen sich die meisten. Mach das blos nicht in anderen Foren

ACHTUNG absolute no go´s ...

1.Reifenfrage
2.Materialfrage


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. Februar 2013)

3. Frage nach secret Spots 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## chrisuu (8. Februar 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> @_Noo_rdlicht, jetzt schau mal was Du da mit einer einfachen Frage anstellen kannst!!!



...wird Zeit, daß das Wetter besser wird und sich alle draußen austoben können, anstatt hier das "Winterloch" auszuleben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2013)

4. nach gefahrenen HM


----------



## Yetibike (8. Februar 2013)

ich hab auch noch eine

5.welches Fahrrad soll ich kaufen?

siehts Du, am besten nix Fragen einfach mitfahren


----------



## damage0099 (8. Februar 2013)

das wurde doch vor kurzem erst diskutiert, Yeti => ein vollgefedertes Hardtail!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. Februar 2013)

6. Glättung  von 4. 

Bin heute ab 18Uhr in Holzelfingen auf dem Board.
Kommt noch wer?

Ride on
Chris

P.S. HM heute nur bergab und keine engen Serpentinen, versprochen.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Februar 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bin heute ab 18Uhr in Holzelfingen auf dem Board.
> Kommt noch wer?
> 
> Ride on
> ...




Hab´ heut´ keine Zeit, aber ein anderes Mal gerne, bevorzugt bei Tageslicht unter der Woche!


----------



## LeDidi (8. Februar 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Für mich bedeutet halt fahrtechnikorientiertes Fahren nicht zwangsläufig extrem schnelles Fahren oder extrem weite Sprünge, sondern eher sowas hier Chris Akrigg - A Hill in Spain - YouTube ... und selbst der ist in dem Video stellenweise für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schnell unterwegs. Ja, ich weiß, schwer verletzt hat er sich nicht beim schnellen Fahren, sondern beim Rumhüpfen - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.



Du magst ihn, weil er das gleiche Gabelsetup wie du hat... 
(Besser: wie du es gerne hättest)


----------



## Yetibike (8. Februar 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> 6. Glättung  von 4.
> 
> Bin heute ab 18Uhr in Holzelfingen auf dem Board.
> Kommt noch wer?
> ...



Bei mir immer mit Glättung, ich Fahr ja Fully
Und ich dachte ein ungefedertes Fully wäre das Optimum???

Oh man hoffentlich wird's bald wärmer


----------



## D.Lettant (9. Februar 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich hab´ keine richtige Abneigung dagegen, nur wüßt´ ich nicht, was ich damit anfangen soll. In Bike-Parks fahr´ ich fast nie und im Gegensatz zu Dir und Deinem schweren Gerät komm´ ich schon mit meinen straffen, steilwinkligen 14kg-Rädern die Berge fast nicht hoch. Runter hab´ ich aber mit meinen Rädern trotzdem Spaß. Wirklich schnell fahren will ich aus zwei Gründen nicht: Erstens siehe oben genanntes Zitat: Mehr Geschwindigkeit, mehr Aua, zweitens ist hohe Geschwindigkeit meiner Meinung nach auf Wanderwegen unverantwortlich. Weniger, weil Wanderer tatsächlich gefährdet werden, aber man erschrickt sie und dazu haben wir meiner Meinung nach nicht nur juristisch sondern auch moralisch kein Recht. Aber bitte startet jetzt nicht die nächste Diskussion zum Thema Wanderwege, Wanderer, illegal, Umweltschäden usw.!
> Für mich bedeutet halt fahrtechnikorientiertes Fahren nicht zwangsläufig extrem schnelles Fahren oder extrem weite Sprünge, sondern eher sowas hier Chris Akrigg - A Hill in Spain - YouTube ... und selbst der ist in dem Video stellenweise für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schnell unterwegs. Ja, ich weiß, schwer verletzt hat er sich nicht beim schnellen Fahren, sondern beim Rumhüpfen - Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


Dass man mit einem Hardtail bergab Spaß haben kann stelle ich ja überhaupt nicht in Frage.Es ging hier eher um die Aussage dass man sich mit dem Fully keine Fahrtechnik aneignen kann.Die Spaßaussage aufs Hardtailfahren bezog sich ausschließlich auf das Fahren in der Lenzerheide mit Liftunterstützung.Ich weiss ich aus eigener Erfahrung dass einem nach der zweiten Abfahrt die Arme so weh tun dass es dann keinen Spaß mehr macht.Macht man dort eine Tour und fährt dann ab sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.Dann hat man dort auch Spaß.Anders herum gesagt: Wenn ich einen Anfänger hier in der Gegend 1500HM hinauffahren lasse ,hat er sicherlich auch keinen Spaß weil bei ihm nach 100 Hm der Akku leer ist.Hat er jedoch z.B. ein E-Bike sieht die Sache schon anders aus.
Zur Geschwindigkeit : Was genau ist denn schnell fahren? Wenn Du mit einem Anfänger im Schlepptau hier in Deiner Geschwindigkeit einen Trail  runterfährst wird der mit Sicherheit sagen du rast,obwohl Du Dich noch in Deiner Komfortzone bewegst.Fährst Du jedoch z.B. dem Chris Akrigg hinterher...(Der war übrigens meines Wissens nach schon unter den ersten 70 bei der Megavalanche).Also alles subjektive Wahrnehmung.Ich glaube ,wenn man Fußgänger auf dem Trail trifft ist es selbstverständlich, dass man langsam macht.Dass sehe ich genauso wie Du.
Fahrtechnikorientiertes Fahren ist für Dich eher Trialskills einüben (z.B. auch Umsetzen des Hinterrades, Balancieren, hohe Bunny Hops etc.).Jemand der diese Fähigkeiten beherrscht,wird aber meiner Meinung nach auch zwangsläufig auf einer Trailtour schneller (und dabei sicherer) fahren als einer der sein Bike nicht im Griff hat, ohne dass er versucht dabei möglichst schnell runter zu kommen.


----------



## beetle (9. Februar 2013)

Soviel zur Theorie.

Morgen jemand Fahren? Wetter soll ja gut werden. Wie sind denn die Schneeverhältnisse auf der Alb? Um Tü sollte es kein Problem sein. Liegt auf der Alb mehr Schnee?

Edith sagt: heute abend um Tü hätte der auch Lust.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2013)

Auf der Alb kannst's knicken. 
Wo bleibt die verdammte Erderwärmung?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (9. Februar 2013)

Liegt da so viel Schnee? Um Tü liegt kaum was. Allerdings zu nass, denke ich.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2013)

Es kommt drauf an, wo wieviel runterkam.
Bei uns geht der Schnee bis zur Nabe, kann sein daß es in RT oder näherer Umgebung weniger ist, keine Ahnung.
Fahren abseits geräumten Wegen geht bei mir nicht.


----------



## beetle (9. Februar 2013)

Das ist natürlich einiges. Ich dachte an Pfullingen oder Urach. Jemand einen Überblick dort?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. Februar 2013)

Holzelfingen meldet optimistische 50cm.

http://www.wintersport-arena.com/

Die Alb geht erstmal nur auf ein oder zwei Brettern.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Februar 2013)

Beetle und ich starten um *12:30 Uhr bei der Tourist-Info* zu `ner Tour mit 1,5 bis 2 Stunden Fahrzeit.
Kommt sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## beetle (10. Februar 2013)

Super wars. Vor allem bei dem Wetter heute. Meistens waren die Trails gefroren.  Leider wird es ab morgen wieder wolkig. Zumindest kein Regen.


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Februar 2013)

Ja, war gut, sogar relativ warm in der Sonne, nur dem Akku in meiner Kamera war´s zu kalt.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Februar 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Holzelfingen meldet optimistische 50cm.
> 
> http://www.wintersport-arena.com/
> 
> ...



Hey Chris,
nicht für alle, erst sehr schwerer Aufstieg mit Bike auf dem Rucksack, dann Abfahrt zur Herzlalm....20.45 Einkehr wir waren da...wo warst Du ?

Gruss ein FNR


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Februar 2013)

Hättet ihr ja auch vorher schreiben können, 
dass ihr kommt. 
Hätte mich gerne noch mit euch in die Hütte gesetzt.

Bin neulich schon mal bei 30cm auf die Echaztrails. 
Spass definiere ich doch irgenwie anders, bin halt kein FNRler 

Wenn man nur in der direkten Fallinie in Fahrt kommt,
ist es vielleich doch etwas zu viel vom schönen Weiß.
Andererseits fällt man auch weich 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (11. Februar 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hättet ihr ja auch vorher schreiben können,
> dass ihr kommt.
> Hätte mich gerne noch mit euch in die Hütte gesetzt.
> 
> ...





Hey Chris,
ich wußte nicht genau wer alles am letzten Freitag an den Start ging und ob wir bei den Bedingungen überhaupt im Zeitrahmen das Ziel erreichen.
Deshalb habe ich mich nicht gemeldet.
Das nächste mal wenn es zeitlich besser kalkulierbar ist.

Gruss Edgar


----------



## HerbertSchuster (12. Februar 2013)

hey zusammen...ich weiss ja, das hier ist kein "ich suche" thread...aber so erreicht man eher die die man in der region kennt...von denen man schonmal etwas abgekauft hat..
ich habe ein angebot für einen laufradsatz. brauche dazu centerlock scheiben, weil adapter scheinbar nicht gehen. such also für V/H: 180/160; 180/180; 200/180
irgendso eine Kombination...wenn wer was hat, auch nur eine, bitte anbieten.

oder es hat jemand noch ein hinterrad mit 6lochnabe abzugeben. oder nur ne nabe.

Grüße!!


----------



## eahaemmerle (12. Februar 2013)

Wo du auch schon dabei bist  ...
hat jemand einen möglichst kurzen Vorbau (ca 40-60mm) mit 31,8er Klemmung rumliegen und verschenkt ihn oder tauscht ihn gegen einen alten Stahlflatbar? Er muss nicht mehr schön aussehen, nur halten sollte er noch. Ich 
bau mir nämlich grad mein Nox Satellite aus Resteteilen wieder auf und es Fehlen nur noch wenige Teile .
ät Victor: sorry, hab grad nix, was du brauchen könntest da 

EDIT: hat sich erledigt


----------



## LeDidi (12. Februar 2013)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> hey zusammen...ich weiss ja, das hier ist kein "ich suche" thread...aber so erreicht man eher die die man in der region kennt...von denen man schonmal etwas abgekauft hat..
> ich habe ein angebot für einen laufradsatz. brauche dazu centerlock scheiben, weil adapter scheinbar nicht gehen. such also für V/H: 180/160; 180/180; 200/180
> irgendso eine Kombination...wenn wer was hat, auch nur eine, bitte anbieten.
> 
> ...



Hab noch ein LR. Ist eine Sun Single Track auf Tattoo-Naben. Das ist Bergamonts Hausmarke. Interesse? Schreib mir doch mal eine PN...


----------



## scripted (12. Februar 2013)

eahaemmerle schrieb:


> Wo du auch schon dabei bist  ...
> hat jemand einen möglichst kurzen Vorbau (ca 40-60mm) mit 31,8er Klemmung rumliegen und verschenkt ihn oder tauscht ihn gegen einen alten Stahlflatbar? Er muss nicht mehr schön aussehen, nur halten sollte er noch. Ich
> bau mir nämlich grad mein Nox Satellite aus Resteteilen wieder auf und es Fehlen nur noch wenige Teile .
> ät Victor: sorry, hab grad nix, was du brauchen könntest da



Ich hätte noch nen 50mm Transition Temple Lite in Silber hier rumliegen. Für nen 10er würde ich ihn hergeben.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (13. Februar 2013)

Falls jemand Klamotten braucht: 
Bei Gonso in Albstadt ist vom 13.02. - 16.03. Totalausverkauf wegen Umbau. Gibt wohl Trikots ab 15 Euro und Hosen ab 20 Euro.
War die letzten beiden Jahre bei den Rabattaktionen vor Ort und konnt doch den einen oder anderen Schnapper machen.
Und nein, hab mit der Firma nix am Hut, soll also keine Schleichwerbung sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (13. Februar 2013)

Ich werde heute abend eine Runde drehen gehen. Plane vom Spitzberg über den Pfaffenberg rüber zur Schönbuchkante zu fahren. Wobei der Pfaffenberg optional ist. Wenn sich wer anschließen mag, kann mann sich auf auf dem Spitzberg bei der Funkstation treffen. Ich denke das ich so 2h unterwegs sein werde. Die Böden sind gut durchgefroren, macht also gerade sehr viel Spaß zu fahren.


----------



## toddel1 (17. Februar 2013)

*Hallo Leutz!*
Wie bei der JAT2012 angekündigt, hier die offizielle Info:
*TTD Toddel TrailDays 2013* (Soca-Tal/Slowenien Bovec - Kanin 30.05.  02.06.2013) 
Es sind noch 6 von 12 Plätzen frei. Ca.21/Nacht p.Pers. bei eigener Verpflegung.
Anreise/Abreise: Donnerstag früh morgens/Sonntag je nach Gusto.
Interessenten bitte umgehend per PN melden, damit ich fest buchen kann.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich suche für ne defekte Fox Talas eine Talas-Einheit.
Vllt. hat ja jemand eine defekte Gabel rumliegen und das Teil ist noch heil.
(Zur Info: wenn man von oben auf die eingebaute Gabel schaut das Innenleben der LINKEN Seite).
Gabeltyp wie in Sig steht: R / RL / RLC / X , 32er Tauchrohre, FW 100mm (also auch 90-130 / 100-140).
Zur Not auch 120mm FW (dann bräuchte ich aber zusätzlich noch den schwarzen Gummipuffer).
Danke.
Ist die Talas-Einheit auch defekt, so würden mir auch die unteren Röhrchen incl. Dichtgummis der oberen Baugruppe reichen (auch davon bräuchte ich nur die inneren 2 Röhrchen).


----------



## SBab (3. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich (29 Jahre, männlich, wohne in Reutlingen Rommelbach) bin neu in der Region und wende mich gleich mit mehrem Anliegen an Euch.

1. Ich suche Leute, um nach Feierabend und am Wochenende mit dem All-Mountain bis Freeridebike die Wälder um Reutlingen unsicher zu machen. Also für meinen Geschmack lieber "Ballern" als schnell. ;-)
Bei wem kann ich ich anhängen? Gibt es euch bekannte regelmäßige Treffen, die sich hier nicht organisieren?

2. Gibt es hier in der Region einen empfelenswerten MTB Fachhändler, bei dem man auch mal eine nennenswerte Auswahl an Protektoren und Fullface-Helmen hat?

3. Wer ist mit dem "Bikepark-Achalm" Vertraut? Wo ist da der Einstieg? Was sollte man zu der Strecke wissen?

4. Gibt es hier jemanden, der mich in den Bikepark in Albstadt einführen kann? Ich will wenn es demnächst losgeht nicht unbedingt alleine dort "aufschlagen".

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten.


----------



## beetle (3. März 2013)

Einfach mitkommen, wenn das Wetter jetzt wieder besser wird. Gibt genug Gelegenheiten.


----------



## LeDidi (4. März 2013)

1.) Am Start 
2.) Da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich, als voreingenommenes Mitglied, werfe mal "Dämpferklinik" in Tübingen in den Raum. Preisgünstige POC-Sachen insbesondere. Wenn das bei POC überhaupt geht...  Ansonsten TSG. Link

Gruß und herzlich willkommen!
Didi


----------



## BikerRT (4. März 2013)

1.) Touren werden immer hier angekündigt und es ist im normalfall für alle was dabei. einfach mitfahren und Erfahrungen mit den Leuten sammeln
2.) Sport Nut in Kirchentellinsfurt kann ich da mal noch in den Raum werfen
3.) über genaue Angaben zu Spots schweigen wir hier meist. Einfach mitkommen oder per PM. In Eningen gibts übrigens nen Park, der legal ist.


----------



## eahaemmerle (4. März 2013)

Ich kann dir die Dämpferklinik auch wärmstens empfehlen! Super Laden und die haben poc und ixs da.


----------



## SBab (4. März 2013)

Erstmal Danke für die bisherigen offenen und persönlichen Antworten.
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das akut schöne Wetter bald zu Tourangeboten zum mitfahren führt. Ich bin auch durchaus für etwas Matsch und fehlendes Tageslicht zu haben. Hauptsache mal wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## beetle (5. März 2013)

Fahr doch einfach mal die Albkante hoch und runter ergibt sich schon was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (5. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Fahr doch einfach mal die Albkante hoch und runter ergibt sich schon was.



Das ist so dermaßen ätzend! Ich probier gerne mal was aus, aber die Trailtreffer zu Schmarnabfahrten müssen schon mindestens 4:1 sein. Und an der Alb gibt es jede Menge Schmarnabfahrten...


----------



## D.Lettant (5. März 2013)

@SBab: Ich weiss nicht,ob Du mit Bikepark Achalm den Park in Eningen (Beim Eninger Häckselplatz) meinst.
Ein paar Kiddies haben unlängst nämlich auf einem Trail unterhalb der Achalm auch ein Schild mit Bikepark Achalm angebracht gehabt,nachdem sie den Weg mit einigen kleineren Sprüngen garniert hatten.Da auf dieser Strecke doch auch einige Fußgänger unterwegs sind und sich außerdem mal vor ein paar Jahren (als es noch einige größere Dinger dort gab) einer zerlegt hat (worauf das ganze hochoffiziell vom Förster bzw. der Polizei eingeebnet wurde),war klar dass deren Halbwertzeit relativ gering sein würde.Ergebnis: Trail (Wanderweg) noch da,aber komplett ohne Sprünge.
Wenn Du nach Albstadt willst,geh übrigens nicht zum Opening.Letztes Jahr hat man 20Min gewartet um einmal abzufahren.Sonst ist es dort echt spaßig (solange es trocken ist).


----------



## BikerRT (10. März 2013)

ich bin heute ab ca. 12:30 Uhr in der Grube.


----------



## mtbjahn (11. März 2013)

BikerRT schrieb:


> ich bin heute ab ca. 12:30 Uhr in der Grube.



Wie war´s? War der Boden halbwegs trocken oder gab es viele Pfützen?


----------



## BikerRT (11. März 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wie war´s? War der Boden halbwegs trocken oder gab es viele Pfützen?


 Auf dem Weg dorthin hat es geregnet wie aus Eimern. Bei der Grube angekommen hat es nur fast aufgehört. War zu Fuß unten und musste feststellen, dass es zu matschig war. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit wären da die Reifen zu gewesen. War dann nichts.


----------



## mtbjahn (12. März 2013)

Am 05. April fahr´ ich zu Nicolai nach Lübbrechtsen (ca. 40km südlich von Hannover). Mit dem Auto alleine hinzufahren, kann ich ökologisch schlecht verantworten. Möcht´ von Euch jemand mitfahren? Ihr könntet die Fertigung besichtigen und Probefahrten machen. Da es sich um `nen Freitag handelt, könnt´ man auch darüber nachdenken, am Samstag und eventuell auch Sonntag dort Rad zu fahren. Es scheint dort schöne Trails zu geben.


----------



## LeDidi (12. März 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Am 05. April fahr´ ich zu Nicolai nach Lübbrechtsen (ca. 40km südlich von Hannover). Mit dem Auto alleine hinzufahren, kann ich ökologisch schlecht verantworten. Möcht´ von Euch jemand mitfahren? Ihr könntet die Fertigung besichtigen und Probefahrten machen. Da es sich um `nen Freitag handelt, könnt´ man auch darüber nachdenken, am Samstag und eventuell auch Sonntag dort Rad zu fahren. Es scheint dort schöne Trails zu geben.



Wenn ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht um Latsch Rad fahr, mit Sicherheit eine Option!


----------



## mtbjahn (14. März 2013)

Chris Akrigg mal wieder:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/61568026"]http://vimeo.com/61568026[/ame]
Gurgel, loretto6 und eventuelle andere Pfützenhasser können das Video bei 3:20 beenden.


----------



## chrisuu (15. März 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Gurgel, loretto6 und eventuelle andere Pfützenhasser können das Video bei 3:20 beenden.



...genau da fängt´s für alle anderen an interessant zu werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (15. März 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Chris Akrigg mal wieder:
> http://vimeo.com/61568026
> Gurgel, loretto6 und eventuelle andere Pfützenhasser können das Video bei 3:20 beenden.



Das ist was für Volker ab 3:20.


----------



## BikerRT (16. März 2013)

tolles Video. Och ab 3:20 das ist doch top. Ab und zu sich mal so einsauen ist ok, solange man keine cm dicke Schlammpackung abbekommt. Aber nass ist ok


----------



## toddel1 (16. März 2013)

Hi Bikergemeinde,
a propos "Einsauen": Nu bin ich wieder aktiv dabei und dann so was. Der Haufen Freitags zum Nightride wird immer kleiner, letztens 2 Pers. gestern nur ich. Und das bei sooo schönem frostigem Abendhimmel an der Wurmlinger Kapelle!

 @Mark,
bin am 05.04. mit dem Flieger selbst nach Oldenburg unterwegs um dort ein Vierrädriges abzuholen.
Cu on trail??

Toddel
the toddel


----------



## mtbjahn (16. März 2013)

Ehrlich gesagt, mag ich Pfützen auch nur, wenn ich drüberhüpfen kann.

    @Toddel: Gerne! DJT wird übrigens auch am Start sein und eventuell ein weiterer Fahrer aus dem Ulmer Thread (Evel). Du kannst mir ja mal `ne PN mit den Details (wann genau Du Zeit für Trails hast) schreiben.
Was den Freitagstreff angeht: Wenn sich hier vorher keiner angekündigt hat, dann ist die Gefahr groß, alleine an der Brücke zu stehen. Aber nachdem es jetzt langsam wieder heller, wärmer und hoffentlich auch trockener wird, werden vielleicht auch wieder mehr Leute mitfahren. Ich persönlich bin in den letzten Wochen halt lieber bei Tageslicht gefahren 

Ich werd´ heut´ eventuell `ne kleinere Tour (max. zwei Stunden) fahren. Ich dacht´ an Waldcafé, No-Name-Trail, bisschen Albkante und evtl. "Gardasee für Arme", alternativ meine Hausstrecke (K´furt, Einsiedel). Mag sich jemand mir anschließen?


----------



## Gurgel (16. März 2013)

Ha ihr habt gut reden. Wenn man sich jeden Tag schon beim Arbeiten durch Regen/Schnee und diese unsägliche Salzmatschpampe wühlt, will man sich sein Kleid halt nicht auch noch in der Freizeit einsauen.

Bin aber froh, wenn man Freitags wieder bei halbwegs guten Bedingungen wird fahren können. Immer nur Joggen ist irgendwann auch langweilig.


----------



## Gurgel (16. März 2013)

Btw bin ich mir sicher, beim Braveheart Battle letzte Woche an einem Tag mehr Schlamm gefressen zu haben als ihr den gesamten Winter über.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind (16. März 2013)

Wo wir schon beim Thema sind. Ich würde morgen, wenns Wetter mitmacht, um ca 13 Uhr ne Runde um Tübingen über n Schlossberg Richtung Grube drehen, mal schaun wie s aussieht und  dann über Unterjesingen, Hagelloch, Heuberger Tor weiterfahren. Trails dürften nicht 
Muss mich so langsam mal an das neue Bike gewöhnen


----------



## alböhi (16. März 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Am 05. April fahr´ ich zu Nicolai nach Lübbrechtsen (ca. 40km südlich von Hannover). Mit dem Auto alleine hinzufahren, kann ich ökologisch schlecht verantworten. Möcht´ von Euch jemand mitfahren? Ihr könntet die Fertigung besichtigen und Probefahrten machen. Da es sich um `nen Freitag handelt, könnt´ man auch darüber nachdenken, am Samstag und eventuell auch Sonntag dort Rad zu fahren. Es scheint dort schöne Trails zu geben.



da bin ich doch gern dabei - kann ich ab schweinfurt mitfahren ?
touren könn´mer dann auch in der rhön.
das ist momentan grad vor meiner "bautüre". 
ich hab hier in der city auch die möglichkeit zum übernächtigen für max für drei gäste.

lg ins "ländle"


----------



## alböhi (16. März 2013)

@ gurgel : ich habs gelesen - warst das du ?


----------



## Gurgel (16. März 2013)

Ne. Hatte leider keine so hübsche Verkleidung.


----------



## BikerRT (17. März 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> Ich werd´ heut´ eventuell `ne kleinere Tour (max. zwei Stunden) fahren. Ich dacht´ an Waldcafé, No-Name-Trail, bisschen Albkante und evtl. "Gardasee für Arme", alternativ meine Hausstrecke (K´furt, Einsiedel). Mag sich jemand mir anschließen?


Hätt ich gestern nur mal hier reingeschaut. ich war gestern alleine im Schönbuch unterwegs. wollte den Trail bei der Sophienpflege runterballern. Ist aber nicht möglich, wurde von den Baumfällmaschinen völlig zerstört. habe dann leider keine schöne Abfahrt nach tü mehr gefunden. War dann irgendwie ernüchternd. Volle Schlammpackung bekommen und keinen guten Trail zur Wiedergutmachung


----------



## mtbjahn (17. März 2013)

@lböhi:
Ja, Schweinfurt würd´ halbwegs auf der Strecke liegen, die Frage ist halt nur, ob jemand ein zweites Auto zur Verfügung stellt. Falls Du `ne BahnCard hast, könntest Du vielleicht auch mit dem Zug hochfahren und mit Toddel zurück. Du kannst ihn ja mal fragen.

     @BikerRT:
Der Trail ist selbst im Sommer nach drei Tagen ohne Regen oft ziemlich feucht, daher wär´ der gestern sowieso nicht toll zu fahren gewesen. 
Auf der Alb war´s gestern durchwachsen. Auf dem No-Name-Trail lag im oberen Teil `ne dünne Schneeschicht, kurz oberhalb der Felspassage war er dann aber schneefrei und halbwegs trocken. Die flacheren Abschnitte auf dem Weg zum No-Name-Trail waren teilweise sehr feucht und matschig, aber da gibt´s ja parallel dazu `nen breiteren Weg bzw. `ne Straße.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (22. März 2013)

Die Sonne scheint. Da wird auch das Forum einwenig aufwachen.
Jemand Lust auf ne Tour ab Tübingen? Evtl. erst heute Abend an der Neckarbrücke, oder sogar schon 13:00 bis 15:00 ? Bevors mit dem Regnen wieder losgeht..
Das wär doch was..


----------



## mtbjahn (22. März 2013)

Guten Tag Herr Schuster,

an `ner Tour bei Tageslicht wär´ ich interessiert. 
Start um 15 Uhr an der Tourist-Info?


----------



## chillermiller80 (25. März 2013)

Moin Leute
Ich möchte mir auf jeden Fall ein neues Gefährt zulegen. Habe aber die Entscheidung ob es nun ein 120mm oder ein 150mm fully sein soll immer noch nicht gefällt... Ich weiß, dass es diesbezüglich leichte Meinngsunterschiede bei euch gibt aber mir würde es schon helfen wenn ihr mir Vor- und Nachteile erklärt. 
Ich möchte mit dem Rad sowohl in Norwegen als auch einigermaßen im flachen Kiel fahren können. Aber die meiste Zeit werde ich es natürlich in der Tübinger Gegend bewegen. Was ist eigentlich der Nachteil von viel Federweg? Der Kilo Zusatzgewicht stört mich eigentlich nicht.
Meine beiden Favoriten sind momentan das canyon nerve al http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3026 (120mm)  sowie das Lapierre Zesty http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages.../62353091/Products/2414/SubProducts/2414-0003 (140mm) 
Wenn ich die Geometrie des Zesty richtig interpretiere geht es doch eher Richtung Tourenfully mit viel Federweg oder?


----------



## beetle (25. März 2013)

Das AL+ hast du bewusst weg gelassen? Das Zesty soll einen recht gut funktionierenden Hinterbau haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (25. März 2013)

Hab´ Dir gerade `ne PN geschickt, darin aber vergessen, Dir (wie beetle) zum AL+ zu raten. Evtl. die Bremsen gegen welche von Shimano austauschen, dann hast Du ein für Deine Zwecke gut geeignetes Rad.


----------



## chillermiller80 (25. März 2013)

Ja, ich habe Räder mit ner ähnlichen Geometrie testgefahren und das ganze war mir doch zu downhilllastig und aufrecht. An sich wäre glaube ich ein Rad mit eher tourenorientierter Geometrie und vielleicht etwas mehr Federweg das richtige für mich. Etwas Extragewicht stört mich nicht aber ich werde mit dem Rad auch den ein oder anderen Kilometer im Flachland zurücklegen, denn mit mein altes Rad ist inzwischen nicht mal mehr den Trails in Kiel gewachsen . Die Frage ist halt ob mich der Federweg im Flachland stören würde... je nach dem Zesty oder AL


----------



## mtbjahn (25. März 2013)

chillermiller80 schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe Räder mit ner ähnlichen Geometrie testgefahren und das ganze war mir doch zu downhilllastig und aufrecht. An sich wäre glaube ich ein Rad mit eher tourenorientierter Geometrie und vielleicht etwas mehr Federweg das richtige für mich. Etwas Extragewicht stört mich nicht aber ich werde mit dem Rad auch den ein oder anderen Kilometer im Flachland zurücklegen, denn mit mein altes Rad ist inzwischen nicht mal mehr den Trails in Kiel gewachsen . Die Frage ist halt ob mich der Federweg im Flachland stören würde... je nach dem Zesty oder AL



Das AL+ hat `ne Talas-Gabel (absenkbar auf 120mm). Mit entsprechend gewählter Lenkerhöhe ist es im abgesenkten Zustand sicher nicht "zu downhilllastig und aufrecht".
Dem dann sehr steilen Sitzwinkel kann man bei Bedarf durch `ne Sattelstütze mit nach hinten versetzter Klemmung und/oder nach hinten geschobenem Sattel entgegenwirken.
Der Federweg würd´ Dich beim Zesty eventuell stören (Tretlagerhöhe +10mm), aber beim AL+ nicht (-5mm).


----------



## mtbjahn (25. März 2013)

Moment mal, wieso verkauft beetle eigentlich nicht einfach chillermiller80 seinen Nerve AM- Rahmen ... äh pardon, ich meint´ natürlich Puki Lillifee - Rahmen und ein paar gebrauchte Komponenten? Das wär´ doch für beide die perfekte Lösung, oder?


----------



## chillermiller80 (25. März 2013)

An sich ne Top Idee, aber ich glaube sein AM - Rahem ist in L und ich glaub bei meinen 175 brauch ich schon M ...  Aber was hast du denn für gebrauchte Teile im Angebot beetle ? Den Rahmen kann ich ja sonst auch woanders kaufen.


----------



## mtbjahn (25. März 2013)

Dann kommt aber auch das Zesty in L/50cm nicht in Frage. 
Ich könnt´ Dir `nen Lenker (20mm Rise) und `nen Vorbau (80mm) anbieten.


----------



## beetle (26. März 2013)

Ne Elixir CR habe ich noch. Allerdings lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich nicht für dich ein Rad selbst aufzubauen. Mein Rahmen wäre günstig abzugeben, passt dir allerdings nicht und ist von der Geo her ja noch aufrechter.

Nebenbei ist die Geo des AL zum AL+ seeeehr nah zusammen. Das AL+ hat sogar den steileren Sitzrohrwinkel, was es extra gut klettern lässt. Wenn der Lenker nicht tief genug ist, dreh halt den Vorbau um. Oder kauf den 135er Vorbau vom Mark ab. Aber beschwer dich nachher nicht, dass du nicht mehr an den Lenker kommst.


----------



## chillermiller80 (26. März 2013)

Auf ner anderen Seite gabs das für den gleichen Preis auch in M 
Bin im Moment am Überlegen mir das AM vielleicht gebraucht auf ebay zu kaufen, ist aber natürlich sehr risikoreich weil ichs ja noch nicht mal testgefahren hab...


----------



## chillermiller80 (26. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ne Elixir CR habe ich noch. Allerdings lohnt es sich wahrscheinlich nicht für dich ein Rad selbst aufzubauen. Mein Rahmen wäre günstig abzugeben, passt dir allerdings nicht und ist von der Geo her ja noch aufrechter.
> 
> Nebenbei ist die Geo des AL zum AL+ seeeehr nah zusammen. Das AL+ hat sogar den steileren Sitzrohrwinkel, was es extra gut klettern lässt. Wenn der Lenker nicht tief genug ist, dreh halt den Vorbau um. Oder kauf den 135er Vorbau vom Mark ab. Aber beschwer dich nachher nicht, dass du nicht mehr an den Lenker kommst.



Der AM Rahmen ist aufrechter als der AL+ Rahmen?  Das Oberrohr des AM ist in Größe M  600mm das Oberrohr des AL+ hingegen 585 mm . Und der Reachwert gibt doch nur an wie man im Rad steht... Dass das AL+ gut klettert bezweifle ich nicht, die Frage ist halt wie es sich im Flachen schlägt wo ich letztendlich doch die meiste Zeit fahren werde. Und da sind 72 grad Sitzwnkel doch schon fast zu steil... 
Ich schätz mal dass ich die Geometrie komplett falsch interpretiere, also verbessert mich bitte  
Eigentlich müsste ich das gut Stück einfach mal Testfahren aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab müsste ich doch 2 mal Versand zahlen falls ichs nicht will oder? Das werden doch schnell 60  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (26. März 2013)

Die meisten Leute schauen nur auf die Oberrohrlänge, wenn sie wissen wollen, ob ihnen ein Rahmen in der Länge paßt. In Zeiten von recht unterschiedlichen Sitzwinkeln sagt die Oberrohrlänge alleine aber nicht mehr viel aus. Man muß daher zusätzlich den Reach-Wert und/oder den Sitzwinkel betrachten.

Ein Sitzwinkel von 72° ist niemals zu steil, egal wie/wo das Rad gefahren wird. Ein Rennrad hat übrigens 73 bis 74°. Wieso Canyon dem AL `nen dermaßen flachen Sitzwinkel verpaßt hat, ist mir unklar.

Ich glaub´, Du machst Dir etwas zuviele Gedanken um die Geometrie. Wenn´s Dir in erster Linie um die Sitzposition geht, dann kann ich Dir versprechen, daß Du (wie beetle angedeutet hat) über die Lenkerhöhe, Vorbaulänge und Sattelposition (in Fahrtrichtung) die richtige Sitzposition finden wirst.

Bei `ner Größe von 1,75m und den von Dir genannten Einsatzbereichen paßt Dir im Prinzip jedes Rad in Größe M (17 bis 18"). 

Auch wenn Gabeln mit verstellbarem Federweg gerade nicht mehr "in" sind, würd´ ich Dir aufgrund der von Dir genannten Einsatzbreite eine empfehlen. 

Du kannst auch gerne mal `ne Runde auf meinem vollgefederten Rad drehen. Ich bin 1,76m, daher paßt es Dir grundsätzlich auch.


----------



## beetle (27. März 2013)

chillermiller80 schrieb:


> Eigentlich müsste ich das gut Stück einfach mal Testfahren aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab müsste ich doch 2 mal Versand zahlen falls ichs nicht will oder? Das werden doch schnell 60  ...



Ab 40 muss der Versender den Versand übernehmen. Dir entstehen also keine Kosten. Wie ich vor ein paar Wochen schon sagte: Bestell dir ein paar Räder, fahr sie probe und schick das zurück was dir nicht gefällt. Musst du halt hintereinander machen.  

Wenn du im Flachen fahren willst, wieso machst du das nicht mit deinem aktuellen Rad? Macht doch viel mehr sinn? Es gibt keine Eierlegendewollmilchsau leider.


----------



## Hasenmann666 (28. März 2013)

Moinsen,
weiss jemand von Euch, wo man im Raum Tübingen/Reutlingen (evtl Göppingen) GoPro 3-Zubehör bekommt? Brauch bis Samstag n Head Strap-Dingens und online bekomm ich das Teil ned so schnell... 
THX


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2013)

kannst vllt mal in sämtlichen Freds nachfragen, ob dir wer eins ausleihen kann, gegen ne kleine Flüssigkeitsgebühr (ich würds, hab aber keine  ).


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2013)

http://www.grofa.com/haendlersuche/ergebnisseite/

Gopro Selektiver Vertrieb anklicken, Ort Reutlingen,
Umgebung 20 Km, 8 Shops


----------



## Hasenmann666 (28. März 2013)

Oh, coole Suchmaschine, danke für den Link.
Da werd ich mal n paar abklappern, denn nicht alle haben auch Zubehör wie ich weiss.
Ausleihen ist leider keine Option, da ich das Teil zum Tauchen mitnehmen und nicht mit Meersalz verschmonzt zurückgeben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Wenn die von der 2er passt, kannste mir meine neue abkaufen oder gegen den Brustgurt tauschen.


----------



## Geißlein (28. März 2013)

Foto am Markt in Tü hat GoPro. Was die an Zubehör allerdings da haben weiss ich nicht.
War ende Febr. bei denen weil ich auf der Suche nach einem Handstativ für meine Hero2 war.
Im Schaufenster waren div. Hero 3 ausgestellt.


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Der Käfer hat ein neues Spielzeug:


----------



## damage0099 (28. März 2013)

was eine Sattelstütze 

Federweg? Gewicht?


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Hab keine Wage. Tippe auf knapp um die 14,3kg. Vom heben her schwerer als mein Canyon. Ich musste ja auch so ein bleischweren Dämpfer wie den CCDB Air verbauen. Das Pucky hat hinten 160mm und vorn 160mm, muss aber mal überlegen ob ich nicht doch vorn auf 170mm gehe. Muss mal ein wenig spielen.


----------



## mtbjahn (28. März 2013)

Top, obwohl das orange auf dem Foto eher wie gold aussieht. Die silberne Kurbel würd´ ich dranlassen.


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Das Elox sieht je nach Licht eh immer anders aus. Bei Kunstlicht geht es eher ins bäunliche. Gold ist deutlich heller. 

Was mich wundert ist dass sich keiner über den Nicolai Schriftzug in weiß ausgelassen hat. Der hat die flasche Farbe und ich bekomme noch den ich glanz schwarz in der Team Ausführung. Kurbel bleibt auch erst mal so. Funktioniert ja noch. Sieht zwar echt mitgenommen aus, aber  was solls. 

Jetzt muss das Wetter  nur noch besser werden...


----------



## Gurgel (28. März 2013)

Ah, endlich isses da. Bleibt die Sattelstütze?


----------



## beetle (28. März 2013)

Ja, wieso nicht?  Halte ich auf, weil ich immer meine Stütze manuel ganz altmodisch bedienen muss?


----------



## mtbjahn (28. März 2013)

Ja, Du mußt Dir mal diese Neben-dem-Rad-renn-und gleichzeitig-verstell-Technik von LeDidi angewöhnen ... oder vielleicht lieber nicht, ich hab´ nämlich jedesmal, wenn ich ihm dabei zuseh´ Angst, daß es ihn hinhaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (28. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Rad!!!

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Gurgel (28. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Ja, wieso nicht?  Halte ich auf, weil ich immer meine Stütze manuel ganz altmodisch bedienen muss?



Das wär nicht das Problem, wo du ja immer lange vor uns oben oder unten bist. Ich für meinen Teil würde halt nicht mehr ohne Variostütze fahren wollen, aber ist sicher Geschmackssache.


----------



## beetle (29. März 2013)

Hätte hier sogar eine passende Reverb Stealth liegen... Überlege die aber in mein HT zu verbauen.

Vor allen oben? Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt neu. 


Morgen gehts nach RoBu. Mal gucken ob die Kiste was taugt.


----------



## beetle (29. März 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gewicht?



Laut Personenwage 14.5kg wiegt das Nicoblei. Ich vermute aber weniger.


----------



## damage0099 (29. März 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Laut Personenwage 14.5kg wiegt das Nicoblei. Ich vermute aber weniger.



Danke für die Info 

Zw. 14 und 15kg ist in Ordnung 

Ich persönlich würde ebenfalls ne absenkbare Sattelstütze mit sehr viel Verstellweg verbauen, wie z.B. die Rase mit ihren ~20cm +/- 
Der Rahmen gibts ja her.


----------



## BikerRT (31. März 2013)

kann jemand was zur Scheelage am Albtrauf berichten? Morgen wäre ja schönes Wetter. Zeit, den Ar*** wieder in den Sattel zu schwingen.


----------



## beetle (31. März 2013)

Laut Webcams nicht so gut. 

http://www.alblifte.de/webcams.html

Musst auf "Livebild" clicken. Dann siehst du die Schneemassen erst. Hast du morgen Lust hier vorbei zu kommen? Können uns in Tü treffen oder auch bei mir.


----------



## BikerRT (31. März 2013)

@beetle: An was hast du gedacht? Ich kann halt so ab 14Uhr


----------



## LeDidi (31. März 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> ja, du mußt dir mal diese neben-dem-rad-renn-und gleichzeitig-verstell-technik von ledidi angewöhnen ... Oder vielleicht lieber nicht, ich hab´ nämlich jedesmal, wenn ich ihm dabei zuseh´ angst, daß es ihn hinhaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eahaemmerle (1. April 2013)

Frohe Ostern!
Ist heut jemand in der Grube oder am Grillplatztrail vor Bebenhausen unterwegs?


----------



## LeDidi (1. April 2013)

*Letzte-Minute*: Würde in 45 min in RT-Sondelfingen losfahren. AM-Tour auf die Alb, eventuell an der Eninger Deponie vorbei. Wer Lust hat, soll sich melden.


----------



## mtbjahn (1. April 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> *Letzte-Minute*: Würde in 45 min in RT-Sondelfingen losfahren. AM-Tour auf die Alb, eventuell an der Eninger Deponie vorbei. Wer Lust hat, soll sich melden.



... oder was Herr Didi halt so unter AM versteht ...
Viel Spaß im Vinschgau!


----------



## eahaemmerle (2. April 2013)

Mein Bullit hat jetzt mal ein Update bekommen:


----------



## LeDidi (2. April 2013)

Ist die Feder geshoppt, oder besser gepainted?
    @mtbjahn: Die Alpen ertrinken gerade, der Trip ist verschoben. Eine Chance für Lübbrechtsen und für dich, doch noch mitzukommen  Hast noch Platz im Auto?

Kurze Klugpupserei: Ich glaube, inverse Schwerkraft wäre, wenn sich zwei Gegenkräfte abstoßen und nicht mehr anziehen. Also die Abstoßung von negativer Masse zum Beispiel, wenn es die gibt. Ansonsten wäre deine Beschreibung, eahaemmerle, nur ein Wechsel des Bezugssystems zu dem des Radfahrers und nicht der Erde, jedoch bei normaler Schwerkraft. Sind hier Physiker am Start?


----------



## eahaemmerle (2. April 2013)

Die ist sehr schlecht von mir gephotoshopt  Wird aber noch gegen echte schwarze Feder oder evtl. Luftdämpfer getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (2. April 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Die Alpen ertrinken gerade, der Trip ist verschoben.



Vinschgau bekommt immer weniger Regen ab als alles andere. Ich würde es riskiren. Zumal die Trails dort eher sandig uns felsig sind. Wir hatten vorletzte Woche montags 40cm Neuschnee. Am nächsten Tag war da bis auf 1700m nicht mehr viel von übrig am Sonnenberg.


----------



## LeDidi (2. April 2013)

Hatten wir uns auch überlegt, aber Umkehrfrage: Was spricht dagegen, das schlechte Wetter vorbeiziehen zu lassen und dafür zwei Wochen später zu fahren, wenn alle Beteiligten auch da noch Zeit haben? Wir haben uns so entschieden...


----------



## beetle (3. April 2013)

Wenn das so ist, natürlich nichts. 

Vinschgau rocks! Welche Trails gut sind, wisst ihr wahrscheinlich schon, oder?


----------



## Alpenbiker-BaWü (3. April 2013)

Dieses Bike darf bald in der Reutlinger Gegend seine Wege suchen, mein neues 2013


----------



## HerbertSchuster (3. April 2013)

hier im Breisgau wars Wetter bisher echt super und Fahrradgeeignet...Schade das das Rad die ganze Zeit in Tübingen stand..

Habe vor am Freitag bei der Forumsrunde mitzufahren...
Anyone? Sonst fahr ich vorher schon los...

Übrigens: fahr morgen mit nem Kastenwagen von Freiburg nach Tübingen und am Freitagabend oder Samstag wieder zurück nach Freiburg. Kann euch anbieten, bei kleiner Beteiligung den Transport eures Rades vorzunehmen..(vielleicht wollt ihr ja ne Runde auf die Borderline..und dann mit Deinbusde wieder zurück nach Tübingen fahren..


----------



## mb981 (4. April 2013)

Hey zusammen, 

seit ein paar Monaten gibts auf Facebook auch ne Gruppe für alle Leute, die neu nach Reutlingen gezogen sind und noch nicht wirklich Anschluss gefunden haben... Wenn Ihr auch ein paar nette Leute kennenlernen wollt, einfach mal hier schauen: 

https://www.facebook.com/neuin.reutlingen

vielleicht meldet sich ja der ein oder andere! Cool wärs!

VG Michael


----------



## Gurgel (4. April 2013)

@Heribert: Sollte es so trocken bleiben, wär ich am Freitag am Start.


----------



## beetle (4. April 2013)

Ich nicht. Bekomm besuch.


----------



## damage0099 (4. April 2013)

ho ho ho geil


----------



## loretto6 (5. April 2013)

Ich bin heute Abend auch am Start. UNd womöglich kommt auch noch die Teamchefin :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (5. April 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich bin heute Abend auch am Start. UNd womöglich kommt auch noch die Teamchefin :O


Nö, die geht fremd...


----------



## HerbertSchuster (5. April 2013)

Zu welcher Uhrzeit trifft man sich nochmal? erst um 18:15?


----------



## Gurgel (5. April 2013)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> Zu welcher Uhrzeit trifft man sich nochmal? erst um 18:15?



Jo, 1815.


----------



## beetle (6. April 2013)

Jemand nachher eine Runde?


----------



## eahaemmerle (6. April 2013)

Ich bin nachher evtl. auf dem Trail am Grillplatz vor Bebenhausen unterwegs...


----------



## beetle (6. April 2013)

Ich mag lieber eine Runde fahren als nur den selben Trail. Vielleicht komm ich aber mal vorbei. Wann bist du denn da?


----------



## Gurgel (6. April 2013)

Herr mtbjahn und ich hatten überlegt morgen etwas nach Wurmlingen zu gehen. Sonst noch Interessenten? Evt. verbunden mit einer kleinen Tour?


----------



## beetle (6. April 2013)

Haja... Ich komm mit.


----------



## eahaemmerle (6. April 2013)

Ich fahr jetzt doch nicht, ich muss erst bissl am Rad schrauben . Viel Spaß euch noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (6. April 2013)

eahaemmerle schrieb:


> Ich fahr jetzt doch nicht, ich muss erst bissl am Rad schrauben . Viel Spaß euch noch!



Jetzt steh ich an der Grillstelle und du schraubst am Rad.  fahr ich halt alleine.


----------



## mtbjahn (6. April 2013)

LeDidi und ich sind zwar heut´ in `nem professionellen/offiziellen Bike-Park gefahren, der die Grube hinsichtlich Qualität und Quantität deutlich übertrifft, aber ich würd´ morgen trotzdem mitfahren.
Wann und wo?
LeDidi hat mir heut´ auch gezeigt, wie man den Satz "Ich hab´ den Sprung gestanden" verstehen muß:
http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27575


----------



## LeDidi (6. April 2013)

Traumhaft! 

Danke für's Fotografieren - war tatsächlich sehr spaßig heute Mittag! In dem kleinen Park war für jede Könnerstufe etwas dabei, sehr gepflegt und gut geeignet, um sich an Neues heranzutasen. Fehlt hier in der Gegend definitiv.


----------



## Gurgel (7. April 2013)

1A Absprung 

Heute 1400? Treffpunkt direkt Grube oder Neckarbrücke? Momentan isses leicht nass auf den Straßen. War aber wohl nicht allzuviel Regen. Laut Wettervorhersagen soll auch nix mehr kommen...


----------



## mtbjahn (7. April 2013)

14 Uhr wär´ für mich ok, Treffpunkt direkt in der Grube auch.


----------



## Gurgel (7. April 2013)

Ok, dann sieht man sich dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (7. April 2013)

Bin auch um 1400 da. Bis nachher!


----------



## loretto6 (7. April 2013)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Nö, die geht fremd...



Luder!!


----------



## LeDidi (7. April 2013)

Joana...


----------



## britta-ox (7. April 2013)

Hey, keine Klagen! So treu wie ich ist euch bisher keine Frau gewesen!
Bissele fremdgehen ist gut für Kondition und Technik ;-)

Schön wars und zum Dienstbeginn wärst du auch wieder daheim gewesen! 
Nette Leut, nettes Tempo, nette Mädla zum schwätza und wir habens mit eigener Muskelkraft aus den Schlammlöchern rausgeschafft ^^

Bis bald mal....z.B. da... geht jemand von euch da mit ? Müsst euch aber bald anmelden, ist erfahrungsgemäß schnell voll.

LG Britta


----------



## beetle (7. April 2013)

@britta-ox hab mich mal angemeldet. 

Edith sagt: Die ist schon ausgebucht.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. April 2013)

Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern.


----------



## britta-ox (8. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> @_britta-ox_ hab mich mal angemeldet.
> 
> Edith sagt: Die ist schon ausgebucht.


Ist ja schade! Ich hatte noch Glück.


----------



## beetle (8. April 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern.



Echt ein paar coole Fotos dabei! Danke fürs Bilder-Machen!


----------



## Gurgel (13. April 2013)

Morgen um 1030 Reutlingen Bahnhof (Rückseite beim Media Markt) für Interessierte. Bisherige Teilnehmer Mark und ich.

P.S.: Wir wollen auf jeden Fall mal den Park in Eningen anschauen. Also keine Tour im klassischen Sinne.


----------



## eahaemmerle (13. April 2013)

Ich glaub ich müsste auch mal in den Park, den kannte ich noch garnicht. Allerdings bin ich momentan nicht sehr tourentauglich (geschweigedenn mein Bullit)  Fahrt ihr eine kleine Tour oder nur Park?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (13. April 2013)

Gute Frage. Also erstmal den Park anschauen, dann anschließend evt noch ne kleine Tour. Aber vielleicht ist der Park auch so gut, dass die Tour hinten runter fällt. Mal schauen. Theoretisch kannst du dich ja immer abseilen, wenn du genug haben solltest. Ist ja nicht weit bis zum Bahnhof Reutlingen.


----------



## eahaemmerle (14. April 2013)

Ok, dann komm ich mit. Bis dann


----------



## SBab (15. April 2013)

Servus zusammen,
hätte jemand lust und Zeit mir dieser Werktage Abend mal  die Grube oder den Park in Eningen zu Zeigen? Mein neues Big Hit muss endlich mal ins Freie und endlich passen Wetter und "Zeit haben" mal zusammen um nach der Arbeit (so  gegen 17.30) noch lohnend aufs rad zu steigen.


----------



## Gurgel (15. April 2013)

Grube könnte man machen. Eningen ist mir unter der Woche zu weit weg. Donnerstag evt?

Wann startet die Dämpferklinikrunde momentan nochmal?


----------



## SBab (15. April 2013)

Grube am Donnerstag klingt schon mal gut. Dämpferklinik fährt wohl Di. ab 17.30. http://www.daempfer-klinik.de/index.php?page=DK_Info_Fahrgruppe
17.30 fahrbereit in Tübingen zu sein ist bei mir nur sehr knapp. Morgen werde ich es aber vllt mal versuchen.


----------



## mtbjahn (15. April 2013)

In die Grube würd´ ich wahrscheinlich mitkommen. 
In Eningen funktionieren momentan nur wenige Sprungmöglichkeiten, aber dort wird gerade kräftig gearbeitet. In ein paar Wochen ist das bestimmt ein richtig großer, professioneller Park.
Falls ich Zeit hab´, wär´ ich morgen bei der Dämpferklinik-Tour ausnahmsweise mal dabei.


----------



## blind (15. April 2013)

Wäre bei de Grube auch dabei! Dämpferklinikrunde klingt auch gut, muss mal kucken was mein bike dazu sagt


----------



## Upgrayedd (16. April 2013)

Wo befindet sich der "Eninger" Park ?


----------



## mtbjahn (16. April 2013)

Upgrayedd schrieb:


> Wo befindet sich der "Eninger" Park ?



Wie gesagt: Momentan ist das `ne große Baustelle. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die Erbauer im Moment schon viele Besucher haben wollen. Ich schick´ Dir die Info daher als PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Lettant (16. April 2013)

Der Bikepark Eningen ist meines Wissens nach ganz offiziell von der Stadt Eningen genehmigt und gefördert worden.Damit ist er der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich.Wenn möglichst viele Besucher kommen,wird wohl die Sache im Gemeinderat auf noch mehr Gegenliebe stoßen und die Unterstützung auch von finanzieller Seite gewährleistet werden.
Aus diesem Grund braucht aus der Lage des Bikeparks (Gelände des Häckselplatzes) 
kein Geheimnis machen.Sprünge gibt es aber eigentlich genug,die jetzt schon gehen.Es sollte nur trocken sein (sonst werden die Sprünge zu kurz) und bei den großen Dingern sollte man wissen was man tut.Die sind definitiv nur für Profis.Aber die Jungs sind echt total nett und gehen auch auf Wünsche ein wenn man mit ihnen redet.Deshalb keine Scheu und hingehen!
PS: Mit dem Big Hit hat man in Eningen meiner Meinung nach länger Spaß als in der Kiesgrube.Das ist ja eher was für Dirtbikes.Gibt ja aber auch noch ein paar andere Trails in Tübingen die eher fürs Big Hit zugeschnitten sind.


----------



## mtbjahn (16. April 2013)

Naja, wenn ich `nen Bagger oder Radlader fahren würd´, wär´s mir halt lieber, wenn um mich herum möglichst wenige Menschen sind.


----------



## D.Lettant (16. April 2013)

Ups,mein Fehler.Habe vorher erfahren,dass die Jungs professionelle Hilfe (daher die Radlader und Bagger) bekommen haben,daher auch die Baustelle auf der bereits bestehenden Strecke.Ich dachte nur die Dirtline wird neu geshaped.Nach Regenfällen stand immer das Wasser in den Senken.Das soll gerichtet werden.Die Aktion soll aber bis Anfang nächster Woche vollendet sein.
Und nochmals nach Rückfrage: Der Park ist legal und für jedermann frei zugänglich!


----------



## mtbjahn (16. April 2013)

meine Fotos von heute:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58605

witziges Video:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/64051922"]http://vimeo.com/64051922[/ame]

Infos zum Bike-Park Eningen:

http://goo.gl/maps/wmcZM

rotes A = Tor
grüner Pfeil = Starthügel

Wenn das Tor verschlossen ist, kann man 10 oder 20 Meter rechts davon durch `ne Öffnung im Zaun laufen.


----------



## SBab (17. April 2013)

Schön war die Dämpferklinlinik-Runde.
Morgen werde ich nach der Arbeit, so gegen 17.30, zum ersten Kontakt an der Grube sein. Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar von euch um mich einzuweihen. Glaubt einfach nicht was schlechte Wetterpropheten sagen. ;-) Die Wahl des Rads treffe ich dann vor Ort. (Es Lebe der "Hochdachkombi".)


----------



## Gurgel (17. April 2013)

Ich schau auch, dass ich gegen 1730 da bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (17. April 2013)

SBab schrieb:


> Schön war die Dämpferklinlinik-Runde.
> Morgen werde ich nach der Arbeit, so gegen 17.30, zum ersten Kontakt an der Grube sein. Ich hoffe es kommen noch ein paar von euch um mich einzuweihen. Glaubt einfach nicht was schlechte Wetterpropheten sagen. ;-) Die Wahl des Rads treffe ich dann vor Ort. (Es Lebe der "Hochdachkombi".)



Kannst Du mich mitnehmen? Oder wir fahren beide mit meinem Auto, mit ausgebauten Vorderrädern gehen da auch drei Räder rein.


----------



## beetle (17. April 2013)

Ich gug das ich morgen auch komme. Ich ruf mal auf dem Handy an.


----------



## mtbjahn (18. April 2013)

Bei SBab und mir wird´s eher 17:45 Uhr, bis wir dort sind.


----------



## Gurgel (18. April 2013)

Na wenn du die Verspätung schon ankündigst erwarte ich dich nicht vor 1800.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. April 2013)

Meine Fotos von gestern findet Ihr hier.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (19. April 2013)

heute neckarbrück, nichwahr?
mtbjahn und gurgel. ich hab noch ein paar fotos von neulich. nicht alle knackscharf, aber sind ein paar nette dabei..ich könnt sie euch geben und ihr fügt es dem anderen album an...


----------



## mtbjahn (19. April 2013)

Ich werd´ heut´ nicht mitfahren. 
Du kannst ja auch einfach die besten Fotos in Dein Fotoalbum hier im Forum oder sonst irgendwo hochladen oder sie uns per E-Mail schicken.


----------



## beetle (19. April 2013)

@HerbertSchuster Du hast auch noch ein Video von mir vom Todesfelsen. Könntest du bei Gelegenheit auch mal wo hochladen...


----------



## LeDidi (19. April 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> @HerbertSchuster... Todesfelsen. ...


----------



## beetle (19. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (21. April 2013)

Kann hier jemand einschÃ¤tzen, wieviel Geld ich fÃ¼r eine neuwertige Manitou Tower Expert 2012 noch verlangen kann? Liegt noch unbenutzt im Karton das Ding. Das 2013er Modell (technisch sehe ich keine groÃen Unterschiede) bekommt man bei CRC fÃ¼r ca. 315â¬.


----------



## LeDidi (21. April 2013)

Unbenutzt oder gebraucht und neuwertig?


----------



## Gurgel (21. April 2013)

Die ist komplett neu. Ein oder zweimal ausgepackt und bewundert, aber nie verbaut.


----------



## LeDidi (21. April 2013)

250â¬?


----------



## Gurgel (21. April 2013)

Ok, thx!!


----------



## mtbjahn (23. April 2013)

Dienstag ist Dämpferklinik-Tag. 
Wer ist heut´ um 17:30 Uhr am Start?


----------



## LeDidi (23. April 2013)

Gar nicht dran gedacht...


----------



## mtbjahn (24. April 2013)

Hier sind meine Fotos von gestern.


----------



## Gurgel (24. April 2013)

Hat morgen nachmittag (oder auch später) jemand Lust auf ne kleine Tour? Ab Freitag wirds ja vermutlich wieder nass sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind (24. April 2013)

Ich wär morgen dabei. Wann/Wie/wo?


----------



## Gurgel (24. April 2013)

Vielleicht so ab 1600-1700 Uhr? Mit etwas Glück kann ich dir dann deine neuen Pedale mitbringen. Wo ist mir eigentlich egal, das darfst gerne du entscheiden.


----------



## blind (25. April 2013)

Ja super! Dann treff mer uns doch um 16 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke. Können dann ja schaun in welche Richtung s weitergeht.


----------



## beetle (25. April 2013)

Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen. Allerdings komm ich erst so um 17oo beim arbeiten frühstens raus.


----------



## blind (25. April 2013)

Meinetwegen können wir auch 17 oder 17:30 Uhr draus machen, bin da recht flexibel.


----------



## beetle (25. April 2013)

Wir können uns ja auch wo anders treffen als in Tü. Weil ich bin gerade in Tü und muss erst heim, dann umziehen und los. Wie wäre es mit Treffen in Unterjesingen an der Weinsteige?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (25. April 2013)

Wenn ihr natürlich früher los wollt, ist es kein Problem auch ohne mich zu fahren.


----------



## blind (25. April 2013)

Naja, wir könnten ja auch über n Spitzberg los, dich in Pfäffingen/Unterjesingen aufgabeln und dann Richtung Schönbuch weiterfahren. Hab dir mal meine Handynummer per PM geschrieben.


----------



## Gurgel (25. April 2013)

1630 Neckarbrücke, ca. 1730 Weinsteige?


----------



## beetle (25. April 2013)

Lasst euch Zeit. Oder macht doch einen Bogen über die Grube und kommt bei mir vorbei. Ist ja auch kein Umweg. Ich stelle Erfrischungen bereit. 

Ich ruf auf jeden Fall mal an. Wie gesagt... ich komm hier 17oo raus, dann muss ich heim fahren und mich umziehen. 17:30 wäre da sehr sehr sportlich.


----------



## Gurgel (25. April 2013)

Dann halt 1700 bzw ca. 1800?


----------



## blind (25. April 2013)

Jap mach mer 17 Uhr


----------



## beetle (25. April 2013)

Cool!


----------



## LeDidi (26. April 2013)

Heute 18:15 Neggarbrugg?


----------



## mtbjahn (26. April 2013)

Für heut´ Abend ist Regen angekündigt. Du hast nicht zufällig jetzt schon Zeit?


----------



## LeDidi (26. April 2013)

Ja und nein, ich muss noch Zeugs vor Montag erledigen. Heute Abend, wenn ich wüsste, dass alles soweit im Trockenen ist, wäre mir lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (26. April 2013)

Heut´ Abend wird aber zumindest draußen nix "im Trockenen" sein


----------



## LeDidi (26. April 2013)

...das war zu erwarten, dass du darauf mal wieder eingehst. Oh mtbjahn...


----------



## mtbjahn (26. April 2013)

Mehr Steilvorlage geht ja auch nicht, oder?


----------



## LeDidi (26. April 2013)

Wohl kaum. 

Also, @Starkbier und ich fahren 15:00 an der Neckarbrücke. Dann muss es aber auch später bitte regnen


----------



## mtbjahn (26. April 2013)

Ok, überredet. Soll ich Euch mit dem Auto abholen oder fahrt Ihr selbst mit dem Auto hin?


----------



## LeDidi (26. April 2013)

Wir haben uns schon am Bahnhof verabredet, danke aber für das Angebot!


----------



## HerbertSchuster (26. April 2013)

ok, die einen sind schon weg, die anderen fahrn noch? 17 uhr brügge?


---
ok hab da wohl was verwechselt..werde dann wohl, wenns dann doch nicht regnen sollte an der neckarbrücke sein...


----------



## mtbjahn (26. April 2013)




----------



## eahaemmerle (27. April 2013)

Kannst du mir mal pm'n wo das ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (27. April 2013)

Ich würd´s Dir schreiben, wenn ich´s könnt´, aber ich kann´s nicht, denn "ich war ja dort noch nie". Herr Didi, bitte übernehmen Sie!


----------



## D.Lettant (27. April 2013)

Sehr schickes Foto! Super!
@ LeDidi: Was denkst Du,wie lange Dein Transition bei Deinem Fahrstil denn noch hält?


----------



## LeDidi (27. April 2013)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Foto! Super!
> @ LeDidi: Was denkst Du,wie lange Dein Transition bei Deinem Fahrstil denn noch hält?



Ich bedank mich mal als Fotomotiv für die Blumen!

Ach, da bin ich sehr optimistisch. Steht doch kein "YT" drauf, hehe, stichelstichel   Das Ding hat das Gewicht (~ 3Kg) und hoffentlich auch die Stabilität eines Enduros, den Federweg eines Slopestylers und die Geometrie eines Trailbikes. Das wird schon passen. Ich denk eher, dass vorher die Gabel einläuft. Wobei die ja auch viele schon längers erfolgreich fahren.

Gestern haben wir uns drüber unterhalten: Drei Saisons will ich mit dem Rad selber auf jeden Fall fahren.



mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich würd´s Dir schreiben, wenn ich´s könnt´, aber ich kann´s nicht, denn "ich war ja dort noch nie". Herr Didi, bitte übernehmen Sie!



Jep, gemacht. Danke auch wieder mal fürs Fotografieren!

Gruß, Didi


----------



## eahaemmerle (27. April 2013)

Schankedöhn


----------



## BikerRT (30. April 2013)

Das Bike von LeDidi wird das schon aushalten. Ich fahr unter anderem ein Cube AMS125 von 2009 und das wird, wie manch einer hier weiß auch sehr hart rangenommen. Es hält und hält. Das einzige was immer mal wieder kaputt geht sind die Lagerbuchsen im Dämpfer. Ansonsten war seit 2009 nichts kaputt. Ok, Laufräder müssen ab und zu nachzentriert werden.


----------



## damage0099 (30. April 2013)

hmmm, ich hab schon 4 Rahmen außerhalb der Spezifikationen betrieben...alle gerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. April 2013)

Beim wievielten hast du dir dann diesen Nick zugelegt? Ist die Zahl am Ende das ausgemachte Ziel?

Oder hattest du von Anfang an das Gefühl, der könnte zu dir passen?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## eahaemmerle (30. April 2013)

Also mein Bullit ist ja genau 10 Jahre alt  Ich weiss zwar nicht, wie lange der Steffen damit gefahren ist, aber es sieht für 10j. noch voll in Ordnung aus. Dabei ist der Rahmen sogar relativ leicht (angeblich 3750gr. mit 5th element Dämpfer, glaub ich selber net ganz). Ob es jemals kaputt gehen wird?


----------



## loretto6 (30. April 2013)

nothing lasts forever (Guns&roses - november rain) nicht einmal ein Bullit. Und Steffen hat den Rahmen sicher auch hart rangenommen.


----------



## beetle (30. April 2013)

MTB ist halt ein Sport, bei dem es darum geht, teuerstes Material in kurzer Zeit zu Grunde zu richten.


----------



## eahaemmerle (30. April 2013)

Genau


----------



## D.Lettant (30. April 2013)

Wow! Die Haltbarkeit der Rahmen scheint ja äußerst unterschiedlich zu sein!Ein AMS Rahmen vier Jahre hart rangenommen und er hält noch? Respekt!Ich hatte ein Fritzz 2008,da hat der Rahmen gerade mal 8 Monate gehalten.Aber vielleicht bin ich auch zu fett!
@le Didi:Bernds YT Rahmen hatte übrigens auch schon einen Riss in der Wippe.Daher schjeint die Stichelei leider nicht so ganz unberechtigt zu sein,seufz!


----------



## mtbjahn (30. April 2013)

Hier schreiben sehr unterschiedlich fahrende Menschen mit sehr unterschiedlichem Körpergewicht über sehr unterschiedliche MTB-Rahmen. Ich glaub´, das führt zu nix. 
Hat jemand vor, morgen `ne Tour zu fahren?


----------



## beetle (30. April 2013)

Was schwebt dir vor? Kann mal die Rennleitung fragen ob ich morgen Sperre hab.


----------



## beetle (30. April 2013)

Also ich kann.


----------



## mtbjahn (30. April 2013)

Ich war in den letzten Monaten sehr selten auf der Alb. Wie wär´s damit?
Wenn´s geht eher nachmittags, dann sind die Trails vermutlich etwas trockener.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (30. April 2013)

Ok. Machen wir. Muss morgen eh auspennen und das dauert mindestens bis 10oo.


----------



## beetle (30. April 2013)

Würde so gegen 14oo hier loskommen. Passt das?


----------



## mtbjahn (30. April 2013)

Ja, das paßt. 14:30 Uhr Bahnhof RT oder wo sollen wir uns treffen?

29er-Hardtail mit wenig Federweg vorne, superbreiter Lenker, Skatehelm, krasse Manöver, aber es ist trotzdem nicht Gurgel:
http://vimeo.com/64589170#


----------



## beetle (30. April 2013)

Pfullingen?


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Mai 2013)

Ok, bei dem Café/Friedhof?


----------



## beetle (1. Mai 2013)

Ok. Bis morgen.


----------



## toddel1 (1. Mai 2013)

Hi Folks!
Dann sehn mer uns, bin auch dann dabei!
toddel
the toddel


----------



## damage0099 (1. Mai 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Beim wievielten hast du dir dann diesen Nick zugelegt? Ist die Zahl am Ende das ausgemachte Ziel?
> 
> Oder hattest du von Anfang an das Gefühl, der könnte zu dir passen?
> 
> ...



 ...ich hatte so 'ne Vorahnung  



beetle schrieb:


> MTB ist halt ein Sport, bei dem es darum geht, teuerstes Material in kurzer Zeit zu Grunde zu richten.



So isses!


----------



## BikerRT (1. Mai 2013)

hi Leute, da bin ich wohl heute auch mal wieder am Start. Mein Fully ist ja wieder fit und ich hab echt wieder Spaß an dem Bike gefunden.

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (1. Mai 2013)

BikerRT schrieb:


> hi Leute, da bin ich wohl heute auch mal wieder am Start. Mein Fully ist ja wieder fit und ich hab echt wieder Spaß an dem Bike gefunden.
> 
> Bis später


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## britta-ox (1. Mai 2013)

Hammer


----------



## David_Scott (2. Mai 2013)

Hi Bikers, @mtbjahn: tolles Bild! Aber wo ist diese schöne Stelle? Ich habe alle andere auf deiner Bilder von Gestern wiedererkannt, aber hier bin ich mir nicht sicher!
Ich würde gern auch probieren. 
Vielen Dank!
David


----------



## damage0099 (2. Mai 2013)

Re_unten im Bild sieht man noch den Chickenway


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Mai 2013)

Nee, der Chickenway kommt erst noch weiter unten nach den Wurzeln 

Wird übrigends Zeit, dass mal einer 50cm weiter links runter fährt, 
dann ist das auf dem Foto nämlich die neue Hühnerlinie

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (2. Mai 2013)

Glaub, du hast recht...ich dachte, es wäre eine "Stein-Abfahrt" weiter 
Mir kommt es vor, als wäre es die zweite... 

Wird Zeit, daß wir da mal wieder rumgurken


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Mai 2013)

David_Scott schrieb:


> Hi Bikers, @mtbjahn: tolles Bild! Aber wo ist diese schöne Stelle? Ich habe alle andere auf deiner Bilder von Gestern wiedererkannt, aber hier bin ich mir nicht sicher!
> Ich würde gern auch probieren.
> Vielen Dank!
> David



Scheinbar kennst Du Dich ja auf der Alb gut aus. Daher vermut´ ich, daß Du (wie in den Posts vor diesem bereits angedeutet) bisher den Chickenway gefahren bist und diesen Felsen einfach nicht bemerkt hast. Wenn Du also in nächster Zeit `nen Trail bergab fährst, der mit `ner S2-S3-Stelle (S-Kurve + Stufen) beginnt, worauf `ne Wurzelpassage folgt, dann schaust Du einfach, ob sich zwischen der S-Kurve mit Stufen und der Wurzelpassage nicht ein Fels befindet, den Du normalerweise umfahren hättest.


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wird übrigends Zeit, dass mal einer 50cm weiter links runter fährt,
> dann ist das auf dem Foto nämlich die neue Hühnerlinie



Mach ich. 

Und melde dich mal, wenn du fahren gehst.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Mach ich.



Pics or it didn't happen



beetle schrieb:


> Und melde dich mal, wenn du fahren gehst.



Sind dann aber wieder so "Start um 15Uhr"-Posts, 
die keiner lesen will 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Sind dann aber wieder so "Start um 15Uhr"-Posts,  die keiner lesen will



Wenn du das 2 maximal 1 Tag vorher postest, kann ich mich drauf einstellen. Kein Problem, habe keine wirklich festen Arbeitszeiten und genug Überstunden auf dem Konto.  Könnte nur ein Termin dazwischen kommen.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Mai 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Nee, der Chickenway kommt erst noch weiter unten nach den Wurzeln
> 
> Wird übrigends Zeit, dass mal einer 50cm weiter links runter fährt,
> dann ist das auf dem Foto nämlich die neue Hühnerlinie
> ...



Ich wußt, daß du's wußtest


----------



## damage0099 (3. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Mach ich.
> 
> Und melde dich mal, wenn du fahren gehst.



Ui, das würd ich auch gern sehen   

Dein neues, schickes Nicolai ist dafür fast zu schade


----------



## David_Scott (3. Mai 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Scheinbar kennst Du Dich ja auf der Alb gut aus. Daher vermut´ ich, daß Du (wie in den Posts vor diesem bereits angedeutet) bisher den Chickenway gefahren bist und diesen Felsen einfach nicht bemerkt hast. Wenn Du also in nächster Zeit `nen Trail bergab fährst, der mit `ner S2-S3-Stelle (S-Kurve + Stufen) beginnt, worauf `ne Wurzelpassage folgt, dann schaust Du einfach, ob sich zwischen der S-Kurve mit Stufen und der Wurzelpassage nicht ein Fels befindet, den Du normalerweise umfahren hättest.



Vielen Dank für die Erklärung! Ich werde nächstes Mal genau abseits eingucken, wo die komischen Hühner laufen! 
Am Besten, so bald es für mich terminlich passt, fahre ich eine Runde mit Euch.
Gruß, David


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dein neues, schickes Nicolai ist dafür fast zu schade



Mit dem fahre ich ja  auch nur zur Eisdiele oder zum Bäcker.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Mit dem fahre ich ja  auch nur zur Eisdiele oder zum Bäcker.



Da geht's wohl zur Eisdiele in Pfullingen.





Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Mai 2013)

genau  
Alle Wege führen nach Rom oder so ähnlich 

Brauche dringend und schnell neue Lager für meinen Hinterbau 
Weiß vllt. jemand ne Bezugsquelle für diverse Lager (der was in dieser Größenordnung da haben könnte) in der Nähe?
Vom Händler wirds sicher Dienstag bis sie da sind 

Hätte seit dem Winter doch mal putzen sollen...der rötliche Dreck machte mich gestern abend mißtrauisch  und das sehr laute Geknarze motivierte mich zum Ausbau


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

Welche Nummer steht denn auf dem Lager drauf? Bestells online im Kugellagershop. Und zwar doppelt gedichtet als "2RS".


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Da geht's wohl zur Eisdiele in Pfullingen.



Da biegst du einmal falsch ab und landest dann auf sowas.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Welche Nummer steht denn auf dem Lager drauf? Bestells online im Kugellagershop. Und zwar doppelt gedichtet als "2RS".



Gute Frage, liegen zuhause 

Sonntag ist super Bikewetter, da wollt ich's wieder zusammen haben.

Aber da fällt mir grade ein, daß ich ja noch 2 Hinterbauten rumliegen habe, die noch Lager drin haben, vllt. paßt da was 

Bikeshops abklappern möchte ich als Nicht-Kunde vermeiden...

1 Kugellager-Händler besuche ich nachher, vllt. hab ich ja Glück...

Dachte nur, daß vllt. jemand einen Händler weiß, der gut bestückt ist


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (3. Mai 2013)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Gute Frage, liegen zuhause
> 
> Sonntag ist super Bikewetter, da wollt ich's wieder zusammen haben.
> 
> ...



Hey Damage,
Gummi Reif technische Produkte in Betzingen ist lagermaßig sehr gut sortiert, allerdings sind in Serienbikes oft keine Serienlager...dies trifft bei Dir natürlich nicht zu.
Allerdings die genauen Maße bzw. besser die Lagerbezeichnung wäre schon notwendig um auch evtl. das gleiche zu bekommen.

Gruss


----------



## damage0099 (3. Mai 2013)

Hi Steppenwolf 
Danke für den Tip 
Gummi Reif kenn ich natürlich, wußte jedoch nicht, daß die sowas haben 
Werde nachher direkt heimhecheln + dort anrufen 

Wenn ich dort welche herkriege, geht unser nächstes Bier auf mich, falls nicht, auch 
Wird Zeit, mal wieder eins zusammen trinken ääääh zusammen radeln


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

Da sind meinstens Industrielager drin. Wenn nich, würde ich den Hersteller das nächste mal meiden. 

Schreib dir die 2-Stellige Nummer auf und als Dichtung willst du 2RS. Zum Beispiel 696 2RS. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Dichtung das Problem sein wird. Gehen würde auch "RS" oder "Z". Allerdings wird dir da halt schneller Dreck rein kommen als die lieb ist.


----------



## Bube (3. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> ... Wenn nich, würde ich den Hersteller das nächste mal meiden ...



S´nägsch mol kauf a gscheids Rad, gell


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

Haja, so isch des.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Mai 2013)

Am besten wären Rillenkugellager ohne Käfig und dafür vollkugelig.

Die haben eine höher Tragkraft bei extremen Belastungen 

Nachteil, sie sind nicht für hohe Drehzahlen geeignet.

Beim Hinterbau normalerweise kein Problem.
Als Tretlager bei deinen Trittfrequenzen wohl eher ungeeignet. 

siehe z.B. hier

http://www.gmn.de/de/kugellager/produkte/sonderlager/fanglager/anwendungsbeispiele.html

Gute Bikefirmen wie z.B. R*****d bauen die auch original ein 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (3. Mai 2013)

mit nem Tropfen Öl sicher wie neu


----------



## damage0099 (3. Mai 2013)

Hat leider keiner vorrätig 
Ab jetzt putze ich mind. 2x im Jahr!!!


Da heisst es immer, ich sei unsensibel, dabei merkte ich sofort, daß was nicht stimmt


----------



## beetle (3. Mai 2013)

Das geht noch. Bissel WD40. Sieht mir nach nen nadellager aus. Mach's mal raus und mess es aus. Rillenlager gehen auch. Hauptsache es passt.


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> ...Sieht mir nach nen nadellager aus. Mach's mal raus und mess es aus. *Rillenlager gehen auch. Hauptsache es passt.*



Eher nicht. Denk´ am besten nochmal kurz d´rüber nach. Das ist mal wieder ein klassicher Fall von IBC-Halb- oder Viertelswissen und dafür gibt´s doch eigentlich die Tech-Threads und die Startseite.


----------



## toddel1 (4. Mai 2013)

@marc
Schöne Bilder von der letzten Tour. Am besten gefällt das, mit dem Biker (!) als Flieger vor dem Naturschutzschild 
Frei nach dem Motto: "Die Alb verleiht Dir Flügel!" oder "Wichtiger Hinweis: Ab hier nur noch fliegen!" 
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (4. Mai 2013)

Oder mach Dir ein zweites Standbein auf und verkauf den Staub mit dem besagten Tropfen Öl als Ajurverdisches Produkt in die Schönheitsindustrie - als Pendant zu Industriesilikon 

Hatte mal so´nen Fall bei einem Tonnenlager in einem Sägewerk.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel



damage0099 schrieb:


> mit nem Tropfen Öl sicher wie neu


----------



## damage0099 (4. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Das geht noch. Bissel WD40. Sieht mir nach nen nadellager aus. Mach's mal raus und mess es aus. Rillenlager gehen auch. Hauptsache es passt.



Ich baue schon wieder ein identisches Nadellager ein.
Zur Not würd ich schon ein paar Tage ne Alternative fahren...
Ich hoffe, daß bis Mi eins da ist.


----------



## Gurgel (4. Mai 2013)

So, genug gebastelt hier. Für alle die lieber fahren: Gurgel und mtbjahn starten morgen so gegen 1400 Uhr in Richtung Alb. Sonst wer Lust?


----------



## SBab (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen 14 Uhr klingt gut, da wäre ich mal wieder dabei. 
Wo wollt ihr euch treffen?


----------



## Gurgel (4. Mai 2013)

Vermutlich Rückseite Reutlinger Hauptbahnhof?


----------



## mtbjahn (4. Mai 2013)

Wär´ aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung.


----------



## SBab (5. Mai 2013)

Ist mir auch recht.
Nur zur Sicherheit für einen zugezogenen: Hinterm Hbf ist von Rommelsbach runter kommend, hinterm Mediamarkt links und dann irgendwo rechterhand richtung Gleise suchen?


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Mai 2013)

Genau, oder anders ausgedrückt hier:
http://goo.gl/maps/fU2Eo


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Mai 2013)

Hier befinden sich ein paar Fotos von gestern.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (7. Mai 2013)

hey, bald ist wieder Feiertag..geht man wieder fahren? wo, wann?

Gern auch mal Schönbuch, hinter Bebenhausen, bei diesem See. Da war ich wohl noch nie so richtig.
Kennt sich da wer aus?
-----

es soll morgen am abend regnen. tagsüber bedeckt.
tourstart 10-11 uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (8. Mai 2013)

was los hier? das ist ja eine beteiligung wie man sie vom winter gewohnt ist..oder sind alle gemeinsam verreist?


----------



## Gurgel (8. Mai 2013)

Jo, leider nicht in Tübingen morgen. Gibt aber schon ein paar nette Abfahrten da hinten.


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Mai 2013)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> hey, bald ist wieder Feiertag..geht man wieder fahren? wo, wann?
> 
> Gern auch mal Schönbuch, hinter Bebenhausen, bei diesem See. Da war ich wohl noch nie so richtig.
> Kennt sich da wer aus?
> ...



Kann man schon machen, aber 10 Uhr wär´ mir etwas zu früh. Den See find´ ich erst, wenn ich nur noch 500 Meter entfernt bin, da war ich nämlich noch nie. Wie wär´s mit Bike-Park Eningen oder Alb?


----------



## eahaemmerle (9. Mai 2013)

was macht der park eigentlich? schon fertig?


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Mai 2013)

Keine Ahnung, aber vermutlich gibt´s inzwischen wieder mehr Fahrbares als vor´n paar Wochen.
 @HerbertSchuster: In Reutlingen regnet´s momentan. Ich glaub´, dann lassen wir´s heut´ lieber, oder was meinst Du?


----------



## HerbertSchuster (9. Mai 2013)

wärsch doch noch dabei? abfahrt kann man auch verschieben.
regnen tuts in rt nicht mehr, oder? in tübingen ist alles trocken. sogar die wäsche die ich seit gestern auffm balkon hatte..


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Mai 2013)

Ok, aber eher `ne kürzere, langsamere Tour. Wann und wo?


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Mai 2013)

Wie wär´s denn mit `ner Tour bei mir vor der Haustür (K´furt, Einsiedel, evtl. "Neckarbegleittrails")?


----------



## HerbertSchuster (9. Mai 2013)

da bin ich offen.. gern gegen 13 uhr, wenn wir rund um tübingen fahren.
weil kürzer willst du eher nicht auf die alb, richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (9. Mai 2013)

Um 13 Uhr an der Shell-Tankstelle in K´furt - wär´ das für Dich in Ordnung?


----------



## HerbertSchuster (9. Mai 2013)

dann muss ich pronto machen. das ist doch die beim sportnuteinmalimjahrverkauf, oder?

wohin solls dann gehen?


----------



## HerbertSchuster (9. Mai 2013)

jedenfalls mach ich mich gleich, bis in zehn minuten auf den weg. bin dann bald da.


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Mai 2013)

Genau, neben SportsNut. Machen wir 13:10 - 13:15 Uhr. Wie gesagt: Einsiedel und/oder Neckarbegleittrails, mal schauen.


----------



## syrer (10. Mai 2013)

Servus Leute,
der Park in Eningen ist noch lang nicht fertig da es momentan an Personal fehlt. Es sind nur eine Hand voll Leute, mehr nicht. 
Wir würden uns über jede helfende Hand freuen da es wirklich sehr viel Arbeit ist. Wir haben nämlich kein Bock darauf  das dann alles runter geshreddert wird!
Also, nicht fragen wann der Park endlich fertig ist um seinen Spass zu haben sondern mal fragen ob man Hilfe braucht.
Vor allem kann man wenigstens vor Ort mal Hallo sagen wenn man an Leuten mit Schaufeln vorbei pfeifft.

gruß syrer


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Mai 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/65855392"]http://vimeo.com/65855392[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (10. Mai 2013)

ist diese Tour schonmal jemand gefahren? wollte das evtl. morgen in Angriff nehmen.
Lohnt sich das?

http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...-surfen-auf-schmalen-Pfaden-_arid,183386.html


----------



## mtbjahn (11. Mai 2013)

Ein oder zwei Trails davon kenn´ ich jedenfalls, die bist Du aber vermutlich auch schon gefahren.
Hast Du oder sonst jemand heut´ noch Lust und Zeit für `ne Tour? Morgen ist das Regenrisiko ja scheinbar höher als heut´.


----------



## beetle (17. Mai 2013)

Angeblich soll sich der Frühling morgen ja mal wieder gegen den Winter durchsetzen. Hab bock auf eine Tagestour. Gerne mal was neues auf der Alb probieren.

Jemand dabei?


----------



## matza44 (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen habe ich keine Zeit. Würde gern heute noch fahren gehen. Ist jemand bei 18 Uhr- Tour an der Touri-Info dabei?


----------



## eahaemmerle (17. Mai 2013)

Ich geh am Sonntag mit @suun_rid3er nach Albstadt in den Park...


----------



## beetle (17. Mai 2013)

Nehmt einen Regenschirm mit.


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Angeblich soll sich der Frühling morgen ja mal wieder gegen den Winter durchsetzen. Hab bock auf eine Tagestour. Gerne mal was neues auf der Alb probieren.
> 
> Jemand dabei?



Ok, aber wieder eher nachmittags, damit wenigstens die Steine und Felsen trocken sind. Wie wär´s mit 15 Uhr?


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mich jetzt für 17oo verabredet. Vorher will Violetta klettern gehen. 17oo Pfullingen. Kumpel von mir will sein neues Fanes einweihen.


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Mai 2013)

*17 Uhr* geht in Ordnung. Wo in *Pfullingen* sollen wir uns treffen? Wieder am Café/Friedhof?
Kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## blind (18. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei. Wird aber quasi mein Test sein, ob ich mit 1-fach auf der Alb zurecht komm. Falls ichs nicht pack seil ich mich halt ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (18. Mai 2013)

Was ist Dein kleinster Gang? 32 vorne und 36 hinten? Wird hart, aber mit zügigem Schieben bist Du bergauf wahrscheinlich genauso schnell wie beetle und ich. 
Gurgel ist mal bei `ner Alb-Tour mit seinem Single-Speed mitgefahren.


----------



## blind (18. Mai 2013)

ja ist 32/36. Sollte eigentlich gehen, wenn nicht weiß ichs wenigstens danach


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2013)

blind schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei. Wird aber quasi mein Test sein, ob ich mit 1-fach auf der Alb zurecht komm. Falls ichs nicht pack seil ich mich halt ab.



Soll ich dich mitnehmen?


----------



## beetle (18. Mai 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> *17 Uhr* geht in Ordnung. Wo in *Pfullingen* sollen wir uns treffen? Wieder am Café/Friedhof?
> Kommt sonst noch jemand?



Genau dort: N48 28.016 E9 13.732


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Mai 2013)

Übrigens: Wenn bei Fotos von mir "_klein" dabei steht, kann man sie mindestens ein Jahr lang auch in höherer Auflösung von mir bekommen.


----------



## damage0099 (19. Mai 2013)

verdammt viel Verkehr an der Stelle....


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2013)

Leider stumpft man ab.


----------



## blind (19. Mai 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wenn bei Fotos von mir "_klein" dabei steht, kann man sie mindestens ein Jahr lang auch in höherer Auflösung von mir bekommen.



Vielen Dank fürs fotografieren und hochladen!


----------



## Gurgel (19. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Leider stumpft man ab.



das ist fast genau so schlimm wie dieses ständige dreckig werden und basteln müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2013)

Basteln wollte ich heute auch noch müssen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Mai 2013)

Aber jetzt mal der Reihe nach














Danke an die Fotografen bubutz und damage

Den Rest der Serie im Album

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mal groß bin dann fahre ich auch links runter. 

Steuerst du über den Stein der unten ist oder lässt du es einfach laufen?


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2013)

Ich werde morgen so gegen 11oo in Mössingen sein und dort eine Runde drehen. Bin die Strecke noch nie gefahren. 

Tour sieht so aus: Dreifürstenstein - Talheim - Riedernberghütte - Bolberg - Rossberg


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Mai 2013)

Denkst Du, daß der Untergrund dort morgen halbwegs trocken sein wird?
Übrigens kannst Du die beiden ersten Fotos von Chris als Antwort auf Deinen Abstumpf-Kommentar verstehen. Das heißt, nächstes Mal will ich von Dir an dieser Felsstufe auch `nen Manual sehen. Ich find´ diesen Trail jedenfalls immer noch anspruchsvoll.


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2013)

Ich hab nicht gesagt er sei nicht anspruchsvoll ist. Im letztem Jahr habe ich aber noch überlegt, ob ich soll oder nicht.


Wegen trocken: Hat heute Nachmittag aufgehört zu regnen. Trocken werden die Wege wahrscheinlich nicht sein, aber wahrscheinlich ändert sich da den Tag über nichts dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Mai 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Steuerst du über den Stein der unten ist oder lässt du es einfach laufen?



Sorry, aber ich glaube ich verstehe die Frage nicht.

Dat is'n Drop, sonst nichts 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2013)

Das wollte ich wissen. "Henker am Lenker" könnte daher die Bildunterschrift lauten.


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Mai 2013)

Wie wär´s mit 12 Uhr? Dann sind wir am späten Nachmittag wieder zurück und Du kannst immer noch am frühen Abend grillen. Mehr als 1500hm fahr´ ich sowieso nicht. Wo ist der Treffpunkt? Kommt sonst noch jemand mit?


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2013)

In Mössingen gibts ein Schwimmbad. Parkplatz ist bei N48 24.007 E9 03.049

Können wir uns auf 12oo Abfahrt einigen? Sonst verzögert sich das wieder...


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Mai 2013)

Ja, wenn wir uns auf maximal 1300 Höhenmeter einigen können.


----------



## beetle (19. Mai 2013)

Keine Ahung wieviel das sind. Nimm mirs nicht übel, aber ich werde früher fahren gehen. Wird mir sonst zu spät.

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Mai 2013)

Gleichfalls!
Hat jemand Lust auf `ne Tour in der Nähe von Reutlingen oder im Schönbuch?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (20. Mai 2013)

ich werd jetzt mal Richtung Pfullingen fahren und dann dort irgendwo die Alb hoch und wieder runter usw..


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Mai 2013)

wie sieht's aus? Ist heute jemand für eine Albtour am Start? Wetter sieht nicht sooo schlecht aus, es wird halt ein bisschen rutschig und baazig sein, aber was solls ....


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Mai 2013)

Ich wär´ am Start. Wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (30. Mai 2013)

Ich werd´ in den nächsten 40-50 Minuten auf´s Rad steigen. Ist jemand ganz spontan und fährt mit?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Mai 2013)

oh, da war ich schon weg - leider alleine


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Mai 2013)

wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus? da soll es ja wieder besser sein. Und Baaz hat es da bestimmt auch keinen weil es schon schön abgetrocknet ist ;-)


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Mai 2013)

Morgen, Samstag oder Sonntag - such´ Dir `nen Tag raus, ich bin fast immer "on fire".


----------



## beetle (30. Mai 2013)

Schon mal den Wetterbereicht für morgen und übermorgen angesehen? Ich glaub da könnt ihr eher raften gehen.

War heute auch draußen. So dreckig kam ich lange nicht mehr heim.


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Juni 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Schon mal den Wetterbereicht für morgen und übermorgen angesehen? Ich glaub da könnt ihr eher raften gehen.



Da hast Du ausnahmsweise mal:
1. Recht gehabt
und 2. nicht übertrieben


----------



## Hasenmann666 (2. Juni 2013)

Yup, so wie's momentan mit den Überschwemmungen in Tübingen, Reutlingen und Balingen aussieht, muss man heute zum Biken wohl n Schnorchel einpacken. 
Die B27 ist hier in K'furt gesperrt. Mal sehen, wie's am Baggersee aussschaut. Ich bau jetzt schnell noch Luftkissen an mein Bike


----------



## blind (3. Juni 2013)

Ach, zuhause siehts auch so gut aus? Ich hab gestern Abend bemerkt, dass 2 von 3 möglichen Strecken zurück nach Deutschland gesperrt sind und über Passau > 30 km Stau + Katastrophenwarnung angesagt sind.
Hoffentlich sieht morgen besser aus. Biken kann man ja grad eh nirgends, also is eh egal wann ich wo wieder ankomm


----------



## beetle (3. Juni 2013)

Ich war gestern in der Pfalz. Da wars super. Bis auf ganz wenige Stellen super Bedingungen. Rund 1600hm bei Sonne und 20°C die Trails gerockt. Die Trails hier sind wahrscheinlich ein großes Schlammloch. Soll aber morgen besser werden. Wenn da wo du gerade bist das Wetter und die Verhältnisse besser sind, bleib einfach da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind (3. Juni 2013)

Wetter = Dauerregen, Wanderwege = extrem rutschig/schlammig, Bike = 500 km entfernt. 
Ich komm nach Hause  (20° und Sonne? Vielleicht sollte ich direkt in die Pfalz fahren....)


----------



## beetle (3. Juni 2013)

Solltest du.


----------



## alböhi (3. Juni 2013)

eine Kuh macht muh,
viele Kühe machen Mühe 

.......also ich bin auch wieder "on fire".

lg vom Altöhi


----------



## LeDidi (4. Juni 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Da hast Du ausnahmsweise mal:
> 1. Recht gehabt
> und 2. nicht übertrieben


----------



## Gurgel (4. Juni 2013)

hat donnerstag nachmittag jemand lust auf ne kleine tübingen tour? morgen möchte ich noch nicht wagen, aber donnerstag könnte es wieder halbwegs trocken sein?

p.s.: und bitte nur 650b und 29", damit wir nicht ständig irgendwo hängen bleiben


----------



## beetle (4. Juni 2013)

Heute war es noch übelst nass. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es bis zum Donnerstag trocken sein wird. 

Mit 650b oder 29" kann ich leider nicht dienen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (5. Juni 2013)

Hi Leutz!
wir sind von den ToddelTrailDays 2013  (*TTD*) wieder gut zurückgekommen. Diesmal leider nur sechs Mitfahrer, aber niemand liess sich von der Witterung schrecken. Das Soca-Tal ist eine echte Empfehlung.
Abgerutschte Hänge, Trails die nicht gefunden werden wollen/können trotz GPS und Topo-Karte, überflutete Waldwege (da ist auch mal ein Forstweg auf 50m mit 40cm Tiefe überspült - gell Doro!), atemberaubende Topographie, von der wir erst die letzten Tage wirklich was sahen, Schneefall bis auf 1200m, sehr hilfsbereite Einheimische, Jäger und nur wenige Wanderer, echte Bären, die uns in Ruhe gelassen haben - und dann noch Überschwemmungen in Bayern auf der Heimfahrt.
Leider war das Gipfelglück diesmal aussen vor.
Aber nach den TTD ist vor den TTD. Nächstes Jahr dann eine näher gelegene Destination.
Bilder auf meiner Fotoseite.
Greeez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## alböhi (5. Juni 2013)

Treff Punkt 19:00 in Tü an der Turiinfo.
Betreutes Fahren auf den Neckarbegleittrails
mit anschliessendem Besuch einer Waschanlage 

lg Andreas

@ toddel: wen meinst du nu mit niemand ?!


----------



## loretto6 (5. Juni 2013)

alböhi schrieb:


> Treff Punkt 19:00 in Tü an der Turiinfo.
> Betreutes Fahren auf den Neckarbegleittrails
> mit anschliessendem Besuch einer Waschanlage
> 
> ...



Nimm nen Trecker mit, der dich rauszieht, wenn Du steckenbleibst


----------



## blind (5. Juni 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> hat donnerstag nachmittag jemand lust auf ne kleine tübingen tour? morgen möchte ich noch nicht wagen, aber donnerstag könnte es wieder halbwegs trocken sein?
> 
> p.s.: und bitte nur 650b und 29", damit wir nicht ständig irgendwo hängen bleiben



Kann leider(?) nur mit 26" dienen. Wenn ich dafür die Genehmigung bekomm wär ich aber dabei  Wie solls Wetter denn werden? Bin seit gestern wieder in Deutschland und weiß noch gar nicht so recht was ich von Sonne & Temperaturen über 15° C halten soll....


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2013)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Bilder auf meiner Fotoseite.
> Greeez!
> Toddel
> the toddel



An der Foto-Qualität könntet ihr noch bischen arbeiten


----------



## Gurgel (5. Juni 2013)

@blind:

Haja klar, in deinem Fall machen wir halt mal eine Ausnahme. Das Wetter soll jedenfalls trocken und warm bleiben, von daher würde ichs einfach mal versuchen. Zeitliche Präferenzen?


----------



## blind (5. Juni 2013)

Danke! Dafür bin ich auch zeitlich ganz flexibel


----------



## beetle (5. Juni 2013)

Wir können uns ja um 18oo an der Tü-Info treffen. Ich mach dann die 26" Gegenveranstaltungstour.


----------



## Gurgel (5. Juni 2013)

Das ist mir etwas zu spät. Ich kann wie gesagt nur nachmittags. Startzeit so 15-16 Uhr hätte ich gedacht.


----------



## beetle (5. Juni 2013)

Geht bei mir nicht. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (6. Juni 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Heute war es noch übelst nass. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es bis zum Donnerstag trocken sein wird.
> 
> Mit 650b oder 29" kann ich leider nicht dienen.



nee..was ist denn das nun fürn fachjargon. was sind 650b?
29", das versteh ich. hab ich nich, wenn nachher passt fahr ich dennoch mit.


hab jetzt wieder 2 bremsen am rad, aber noch ne anfrage in der sache...hat mir jemand in Tübingen einen Scheibenbremsadapter für 180er scheiben?
für vorne und ganz klassisch..also PM glaub ich.
Kann das gerne noch heute irgendwo abholen..


----------



## LeDidi (6. Juni 2013)

http://bit.ly/185wLSM


----------



## HerbertSchuster (6. Juni 2013)

jaja..google dein freund. ich hate dieses letmehelpyou very deeply.
ich seh da nur rennräder und mountainbikes...ach nee...jetzt. ist das wieder so ne neumodische oder ne altmodische reifengröße?!


----------



## LeDidi (6. Juni 2013)

Genau. Das Zwischending zwischen 29" und 26", um die Vor- und Nachteile beider Größen zu kombinieren.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (6. Juni 2013)

braucht eigentlich niemand und muss deshalb eigentlich auch niemand wissen .... 
oh je, jetzt werd ich Schläge kriegen


----------



## LeDidi (6. Juni 2013)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich bin bisher nur 559 gefahren und halte nicht so viel von dem flexenden 622, aber das 584... warum nicht? Ich würde es gerne mal ein Wochenende fahren. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es sich ganz gut fährt. Vielleicht nur als Vorderrad im LV-Style?

Könnte wie mit den Lenkern sein: Da sind 30mm manchmal schon eine Menge Unterschied!


----------



## blind (6. Juni 2013)

26 " = 559
650b = 27,5" = 584
29" = 622
Versteh ich das richtig? 559, 584, 622 ist dann der Umfang in mm?  Irgendwas sollte man da mal an der Nomenklatur machen... (Was ist eigentlich LV Style?)

Zurück zum Thema: Wann und wo ist heute wo der Treffpunkt? 15 -16 Uhr passt für mich, ob Neckarbrücke oder Haagtorplatz ist mir egal.  Wär nur gut wenn ichs bald weiß, weil ich ab ca halb 2 unterwegs bin und hier nicht mehr reinschauen kann...


----------



## McFussel (6. Juni 2013)

Servus - wie schauts denn an der Kante derzeit aus? Immer noch alles Schmodder??

War jemand gestern oder so mal auf den Trails unterwegs??


----------



## Gurgel (6. Juni 2013)

ok, 1530 haagtorplatz für alle interessierten. dann müssen wir nur noch halbwegs trockene trails finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (6. Juni 2013)

blind schrieb:


> 26 " = 559
> 650b = 27,5" = 584
> 29" = 622
> Versteh ich das richtig? 559, 584, 622 ist dann der Umfang in mm?  Irgendwas sollte man da mal an der Nomenklatur machen... (Was ist eigentlich LV Style?)
> ...



Nicht Umfang, sondern Durchmesser in mm nach ETRTO, genau.


----------



## Gurgel (6. Juni 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Vielleicht nur als Vorderrad im LV-Style?



Ist deine Gabel kompatibel zu 650b? Dann ließe sich das ja ohne viel Aufwand testen. Kenne aber leider niemand mit entsprechenden Laufrädern. Probieren würde ichs jedenfalls auch sehr gerne mal.


----------



## Gurgel (6. Juni 2013)

Wobei natürlich die Frage wäre, inwiefern die veränderten Winkel dann die Fahreindrücke mitbeinflussen.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (6. Juni 2013)

15:30 ist nice.


hat keiner nen blöden adapter?..leihweise oder gegen bares


----------



## Gurgel (6. Juni 2013)

Brauchst du den Adapter für heute? Notfalls könnten wir den von meinem Arbeitsrad nehmen. Bräuchte ich dann aber morgen wieder.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (6. Juni 2013)

hey, danke an gurgel und blind. es hat sich schon erledigt...scheinen ja bei manchen über zu sein so adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (7. Juni 2013)

Gibt es heute Abend einen Treff mit @Loretto und  @Herr MTB?


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Juni 2013)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Zeit hab´.


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Juni 2013)

Keine Zeit, vielleicht nächsten Freitag.


----------



## LeDidi (7. Juni 2013)

Ich muss selbst passen - mir ist was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## robertj (8. Juni 2013)

Ich würde heute gerne eine Tour fahren, könnte gegen 17h in Pfullingen sein.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. Juni 2013)

robertj schrieb:


> Ich würde heute gerne eine Tour fahren, könnte gegen 17h in Pfullingen sein.



Ich würd´ heut´ gern schon am frühen Nachmittag fahren. Hat dazu jemand Lust und Zeit? Ob der Startpunkt in RT, TÜ oder Pfullingen liegt, wär´ mir egal.


----------



## eahaemmerle (8. Juni 2013)

Ich wär heut ab ca. 18:30 uhr in Bebenhausen. Hat irgendjemand Zeit?


----------



## LeDidi (14. Juni 2013)

Wer hätte denn Interesse, am Sonntag auf die Alb zu gehen?


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Juni 2013)

Ich möcht´ heut´ und/oder morgen fahren, weiß aber noch nicht, ob bzw. wann ich Zeit hab´. In der Grube zu fahren, wär´ eigentlich auch mal wieder nett.


----------



## Gurgel (15. Juni 2013)

Ich kann heute nicht. Morgen wäre ich am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (15. Juni 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich möcht´ heut´ und/oder morgen fahren, weiß aber noch nicht, ob bzw. wann ich Zeit hab´. In der Grube zu fahren, wär´ eigentlich auch mal wieder nett.



Ich würde gerne heute auf jeden Fall auch fahren, weil ich morgen unter Umständen erst später (~ 17 Uhr) loskommen würde. Damit könnte ich die "große Tour" morgen verpassen...


----------



## chillermiller80 (15. Juni 2013)

Ich wär heute vielleicht auch dabei. Hab mir übrigens das AL+ gekauft! Danke für eure Beratung


----------



## Gurgel (15. Juni 2013)

Dann morgen Grube und etwas Trails im Umfeld? Würde halt schon gerne auch etwas ins Gelände, um den neuen Rahmen bzw die Gabel zu testen.


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Juni 2013)

Zu heut´: Wann und wo? Ich wär´ in 15 Minuten startklar.

Zu morgen: Ich kann noch nicht sagen, ob (und wenn ja wann) ich Zeit hab´.


----------



## LeDidi (15. Juni 2013)

Lust auf ein bisschen Alb? Zehn vor drei (also drei ) am ZOB vor der Stadthalle?


----------



## LeDidi (15. Juni 2013)

Alternativ könntest du auch hier parken. Und wir machen davor oder danach noch ein bisschen FTT.


----------



## LeDidi (15. Juni 2013)

Wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Juni 2013)

Bei dem von Dir velinkten Spielplatz um zehn vor drei (also drei).  
 @chillermiller80: Falls Du später oder woanders starten willst, kannst Du Dich ja nochmal melden. Ich schick´ Dir meine Handynummer.


----------



## LeDidi (15. Juni 2013)

Das ist der Parkplatz vor dem Einkaufszentrum. Gegenüber des Lidls. Alles klar, bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind (15. Juni 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Dann morgen Grube und etwas Trails im Umfeld? Würde halt schon gerne auch etwas ins Gelände, um den neuen Rahmen bzw die Gabel zu testen.



Wär bei beidem dabei. Wann solls denn losgehen?


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Juni 2013)

Jemand hat heimlich trainiert:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/29159

korrekte Abstimmung der Federung: bei `nem 80cm-Drop ins Flache vorn ungefähr 10cm und hinten etwa 12cm Federweg ausgenutzt





korrekte Sattelform und -einstellung nach DIN alböhi:





Leider kann´s beim Umformen/Einstellen des Sattels zum Platzen der Trinkblase kommen. Die effektivste Methode hierzu ist übrigens ein Manual mit `ner Bremse, die `nen wandernden Druckpunkt hat. Einfach trotzdem an die eigenen Fähigkeiten und die der Bremse glauben und den Lenker frühestens dann loslassen, wenn der Rücken und der Sattel den Boden berühren.


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Juni 2013)

blind schrieb:


> wär bei beidem dabei. Wann solls denn losgehen?



Ich auch. Startpunkt und -zeit würden mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Gurgel (16. Juni 2013)

Hat die GD auch was abbekommen oder ist das nur das Sattelgestell??

Morgen 14 Uhr? Direkt in der Grube, da ihr ja eh von dort bzw mit dem Auto kommt? Bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.


----------



## blind (16. Juni 2013)

14 Uhr passt. Wenn ichs hinbekomm schau ich das ich zwischen halb und dreiviertel am Stromhäuschen bin, dann könnt mer auf m hinweg noch n paar trails mitnehmen


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Juni 2013)

Die Gravity Dropper scheint die Aktion überlebt zu haben. Im ausgefahrenen Zustand wär´ sie vermutlich gebrochen. Ich möcht´ an der Stelle aber auch erwähnen, daß ich bisher bei Manuals nur einmal und bei Wheelies nur viermal unfreiwillig nach hinten abgestiegen bin. Alles in allem sind das also eher ungefährliche Manöver.

Ok, gegen 14Uhr in der Grube. Kommt außer Gurgel, blind und mir sonst noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (16. Juni 2013)

Ha dann machen wir das doch grad so. 
 @blind: Ich fahre auf jeden Fall über den Schlossberg an, von daher können wir uns gerne dort oben schon treffen.


----------



## chillermiller80 (16. Juni 2013)

Jap ich würd auch kommen wenn ihr mir sagt wo der Treffpunkt ist!


----------



## Gurgel (16. Juni 2013)

pm


----------



## keepcool79 (16. Juni 2013)

Gegenveranstaltung in Reutlingen:

Hat jemand Lust um 14.00 auf die Alb zu fahren und dort eine Runde zu drehen?


Doro


----------



## eahaemmerle (16. Juni 2013)

Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, ich würde heute ab 17:30 oder 18 uhr mal wieder ein bisschen in Bebenhausen fahren...Grube ist mir grad zu heiß.


----------



## LeDidi (17. Juni 2013)

@mtbjahn: Wieder mal coole Bilder! Danke!

Witzig, dass ich solche Grimassen ziehe...  Dabei macht mir Rad fahren so Spaß!


----------



## blind (18. Juni 2013)

Ich würd gern morgen spätnachmittags/abends ne Runde fahren oder evtl nochmal in die Grube gehen. Wär jemand dabei?


----------



## Gurgel (18. Juni 2013)

Ha klingt gut. Ne kleine Runde möchte Gurgel morgen auf jeden Fall drehen. Soll wieder voll motiviert sein, hört man. So 1700 Uhr rum?


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Juni 2013)

Dann könnt Ihr ja Eure Fotos vom Sonntag quasi als Einstimmung für morgen nehmen.

Übrigens hat Gurgel `nen neuen Rahmen und `ne neue Gabel:


----------



## blind (19. Juni 2013)

17 Uhr passt, treff mer uns schon in der Grube oder wieder beim Sendemast?
Vielen Dank für die Bilder! Bei dem Bunnyhop siehts aus als hät ich noch richtig viel platz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (19. Juni 2013)

Funkmast klingt gut. Grube dürfte allerdings arg heiß werden, weiß nich ob ich mich da lange aufhalte.


----------



## mtbjahn (21. Juni 2013)

Fährt heut´ Abend jemand?


----------



## Gurgel (21. Juni 2013)

Ich nicht.


----------



## loretto6 (21. Juni 2013)

Kann leider nicht, muss arbeiten!


----------



## Nerverider (21. Juni 2013)

Nur zur Sicherheit, falls es jemand überliest 

Habe heute mittag einen Ellenbogenschoner von SixSixOne auf der Auffahrt zum Rossfeld gefunden. Wer einen vermisst, oder jemand kennt, der einen vermisst, kann sich bei mir melden. Sonst geb ich das Teil im Fundbüro in Metzingen Neuhausen ab.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juni 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Nur zur Sicherheit, falls es jemand überliest
> 
> Habe heute mittag einen Ellenbogenschoner von SixSixOne auf der Auffahrt zum Rossfeld gefunden. Wer einen vermisst, oder jemand kennt, der einen vermisst, kann sich bei mir melden. Sonst geb ich das Teil im Fundbüro in Metzingen Neuhausen ab.



MeiDei: hast ne PN


----------



## bubutz2000 (22. Juni 2013)

Nerverider schrieb:


> Nur zur Sicherheit, falls es jemand überliest
> 
> Habe heute mittag einen Ellenbogenschoner von SixSixOne auf der Auffahrt zum Rossfeld gefunden. Wer einen vermisst, oder jemand kennt, der einen vermisst, kann sich bei mir melden. Sonst geb ich das Teil im Fundbüro in Metzingen Neuhausen ab.



Hi Super! Bin den halben Albtrauf nochmal abgefahren, ohne ihn zu finden. Würde eine Hopfenkaltschorle ausgeben. Bitte PN.
Gruß

Stephan


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juni 2013)

Um 15 Uhr treffen sich bluesi und ich auf der Rückseite des Hauptbahnhofs in Reutlingen. Wir fahren wahrscheinlich die beiden Gardasee-für-Arme-Trails. Ich muß dannn schon wieder heim, bluesi würd´ eventuell auch länger fahren.
Will uns jemand begleiten?


----------



## Gurgel (22. Juni 2013)

Heute kann ich leider nicht. Fährst du morgen auch nochmal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juni 2013)

Nein, zumindest nicht öffentlich.


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juni 2013)

Acros-Team-Ride - freut mich!


----------



## SBab (22. Juni 2013)

Servus zusammen. 
Ich fahre morgen früh um 9 Uhr nach Albstadt in den Bikepark und habe noch zwei plätze im Auto frei. Wer so spontan noch mit will, PN an mich. Zwischen RT-Rommelsbach und Albstadt kann ich gerne aufsammeln.


----------



## mtbjahn (23. Juni 2013)

Ich würd´ heut´ doch fahren. Sonst noch jemand? Gurgel?


----------



## Gurgel (23. Juni 2013)

Bei mir wirds doch eher schwierig, gestern arg spät im Bett gelandet. Ich fahr allenfalls gg abend noch ne schnelle kurze Runde, dann aber vor der Haustür


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (24. Juni 2013)

Ein paar Fotos von vorgestern:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60625


----------



## beetle (25. Juni 2013)

Will auch wieder!


----------



## alböhi (26. Juni 2013)

@ll: Wer weiss einen Händler in unserer Region,
der Produkte von Rase verkauft?

lg vom Öhi


----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2013)

Du meinst alÃ  BlackMamba?

Suchte ich vor lÃ¤ngerem auch, fand nur einen in CH.
Preis fast das doppelte als selber bei den guten alten Ami's bestellen.

Beachte MÃ¤rchensteuer etc.! Machte bei meiner Rase damals (Preis glaub was um die 260â¬) knapp 80 Euro aus!!


----------



## LeDidi (27. Juni 2013)

Es kommen spezifische Zölle + die Mehrwertsteuer drauf. Bei meinem Prophet waren es damals 3%? für Fahrradrahmen. Also 22% auf den Kaufpreis.

Vielleicht kann der Versender es ja niedriger deklarieren...


----------



## Gurgel (28. Juni 2013)

Wer ist heute dabei, sofern das Wetter hält?


----------



## loretto6 (28. Juni 2013)

Das Wetter hält. Ich bin dabei!Mal wieder HW 5?


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Juni 2013)

Mal schauen, ob ich´s zeitlich hinbekomm´.


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Juni 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## LeDidi (29. Juni 2013)

Gerne, ja. Wie wird denn das Wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (29. Juni 2013)

Wechselhaft... Ja, nach eins bin ich am Start


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Juni 2013)

Ok, dann schlag´ ich 14 Uhr als Startzeit vor. Wo(hin) willst Du fahren?


----------



## LeDidi (29. Juni 2013)

Gut. Würde mal wieder gerne Richtung Urach. Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Juni 2013)

Kennst Du Dich dort aus? Ich war da nämlich noch nie. Willst Du mit dem Auto oder mit dem Rad hinfahren?


----------



## LeDidi (29. Juni 2013)

Wir könnten auch alternativ nach Tübingen. War ich auch schon eine Weile nicht mehr. Klar, kenne ich mich aus


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Juni 2013)

In Tübingen bin ich erst gestern gefahren. Der HW5 ist immer noch sehr anstrengend, aber stellenweise auch echt gut.
Ich wär´ eher für Bad Urach. Auto oder Rad?


----------



## LeDidi (29. Juni 2013)

Rad - welch Frage?!


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Juni 2013)

Ok, wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## LeDidi (30. Juni 2013)

Am Brunnen vor dem Tore.

Achalm zur Einstimung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (30. Juni 2013)

Mh... gutes Wetter!


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Juni 2013)

"Achalm - Dieser Ort wurde geschlossen oder verlegt."
Egal, dann treffen wir uns also um *14 Uhr* an der Stelle, an der sich auch *die Richard-Wagner-Straße, das Achalmer Sträßle und das Königsträßle* treffen?


----------



## LeDidi (30. Juni 2013)

Perfekt!


----------



## blind (2. Juli 2013)

Wie siehts denn heute aus? Wer ist denn bei der Dämpferklinikrunde am start?


----------



## Gurgel (2. Juli 2013)

Ich vermutlich.


----------



## loretto6 (2. Juli 2013)

Ich wahrscheinlich auch (mit neuem Rad!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (3. Juli 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich auch (mit neuem Rad!!)



Glaub´ ich nicht, sonst hättest Du´s doch am Freitag erwähnt. Hast Du Beweisfotos?


----------



## loretto6 (3. Juli 2013)

Oh, Du ungläubiger ThomasFotos nicht, aber Zeugen! 

Gurgel und Herbert Schuster können es bestätigen. Ich bin mit einem neuen Rad gefahren.


----------



## Gurgel (3. Juli 2013)

Lustigerweise hab ich schon wieder vergessen was für ne Marke es war. Merida? Farbe könnte ich auch nicht mehr nennen. Neu wars aber, das stimmt.


----------



## LeDidi (3. Juli 2013)

Testrad, Dämpferklinik.


----------



## britta-ox (3. Juli 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> (mit neuem Rad!!)


In deinem Alter noch ein neues Rad? 

Hey, Glückwunsch, alter Mann! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt!


----------



## Bube (4. Juli 2013)

britta-ox schrieb:


> In deinem Alter noch ein neues Rad?
> 
> ...




RECHNET sich das noch?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Lust am Freitag ab 15Uhr die Trails im und ums Echaztal zu rocken?

(4-5h, 1500hm)

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juli 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> RECHNET sich das noch?




    



Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Freitag ab 15Uhr die Trails im und ums Echaztal zu rocken?
> 
> (4-5h, 1500hm)
> 
> ...



Du hast vergessen, die "S-Klasse" dazuzuschreiben, und daß du dich noch einmal voll verausgaben und gwaldieren willst!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. Juli 2013)

Du willst ja nur, dass sich wieder niemand meldet und ich alleine auf die 
Fresse fliege 

Aber der Vollständigkeit halber:

Trails zwischen S0 und S3 (der S4 ist abgewertet worden  )

Ride on
Chris


----------



## loretto6 (4. Juli 2013)

@Britta und bube: Wer im Glashaus sitzt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (4. Juli 2013)

Ist morgen jemand um 18:15 Uhr in Tübingen am Start?


----------



## Gurgel (4. Juli 2013)

Ich schau auf jeden Fall mal vorbei.


----------



## blind (4. Juli 2013)

Wenns Wetter mit macht bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## CarbonStudent89 (4. Juli 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Freitag ab 15Uhr die Trails im und ums Echaztal zu rocken?
> 
> (4-5h, 1500hm)
> 
> ...



Deine Vorgaben passen perfekt zu meinen Vorstellungen 
Wäre Tourstart auch eine Stunde später möglich mit evt. Treffpunkt Engstingen-Traifelberg?
(Studenten-Runde morgens dauert immer etwas länger  , deshalb ist 15 Uhr für die 2. Runde etwas knapp).


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich wollt mich evt auch anschliessen, aber irgrndwie hab ich keine Zeit mehr


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juli 2013)

CarbonStudent89 schrieb:


> Deine Vorgaben passen perfekt zu meinen Vorstellungen
> Wäre Tourstart auch eine Stunde später möglich mit evt. Treffpunkt Engstingen-Traifelberg?
> (Studenten-Runde morgens dauert immer etwas länger  , deshalb ist 15 Uhr für die 2. Runde etwas knapp).



Wow, ein Forumsneuling der gleich in die Vollen gehen will. 

Super 

Traifelberg wäre ich wohl erst so gegen 16Uhr,
wenn ich um 15Uhr in Eningen mit meinem 16Kg Bock losrolle.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## CarbonStudent89 (5. Juli 2013)

Immer doch 

Könnte Dir 2 RocketRon's in 2.0 leihen


----------



## RT_Biker (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn es etwas später ginge, wäre ich auch dabei.

16Uhr in Pfullingen ginge bei mir.

Gruß
Thommy


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juli 2013)

Was ich mit RocketRon's in 2.0 soll ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar 

Ich dachte wir wollten Trails fahren. 

Ne, jetzt mal im Ernst. Habe mir erst vor ner Woche hinten ne RQ 2,4 montiert und gebe der noch ne Chance.

Wenn RT_Biker auch mit will, treffen wir uns am besten 16Uhr
am Friedhof in Pfullingen und rocken von dort aus die Trails.

Wäre das für alle ok?

Schickt mir mal Eure Handynummern per PN falls was dazwischen kommt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RT_Biker (5. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe die 

Corratec Grip Master 2,1 drauf.

Gehen die auch?

Ist Treffpunkt Friedhof Pfullingen, da wo der Radweg vorbei führt?

Bis dann um 16Uhr.

Gruß
Thommy


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juli 2013)

Ja die Corratec Grip Master 2,1 gehen auch.

Und wenn sie nicht mehr gehen, gehst halt du 

Also wirklich einen besseren Reifen als einen der "Grip Master" heißt 
kann es doch gar nicht geben. 

Treffpunkt Friedhof Pfullingen (alter Bahnhof) 16Uhr.

Wenn noch jemand mitkommt, kurz hier reinschreiben.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## CarbonStudent89 (5. Juli 2013)

dann schreibe ich hier mal kurz rein 
(denke, daß es klappt)


----------



## RT_Biker (5. Juli 2013)

@Chris, habe mir mal dein Hometrail Video von 2009 angeschaut. 

Sind das die Wege, die wir heute fahren?

Gruß
Thommy


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juli 2013)

Hi Thommy,

ein paar von den Trails aus dem Video sind heute mit dabei. 

Wie oben schon wo geschrieben, gibt es S3 Stellen,

die aber auch geschoben werden können.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## RT_Biker (5. Juli 2013)

Das ist mir dann wohl doch etwas zu heftig.

Ich übe noch ein wenig (schieben und trailen). 

Andermal vielleicht.

Euch viel Spaß

Liebe Grüße
Thommy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (5. Juli 2013)

RT_Biker schrieb:


> Das ist mir dann wohl doch etwas zu heftig.
> 
> Ich übe noch ein wenig (schieben und trailen).
> 
> ...



 @Carbonstudent1989: bin gespannt wie Du da wieder rauskommst...


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2013)

ich auch!

1600 Friedhof 
Darf ich auch mit?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juli 2013)

Wenn du nichts kaputt machst 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## CarbonStudent89 (5. Juli 2013)

RT_Biker schrieb:


> Das ist mir dann wohl doch etwas zu heftig.
> 
> Ich übe noch ein wenig (schieben und trailen).
> 
> ...



Mir auch. Euch viel Spaß.
Übe alleine bergauf-bolzen.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts kaputt machst
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Ich geb mir Mühe!
Wer der Vernünftigste ist, wurde ja bereits geklärt 

Super, bis später! (kann auch 1605 werden).


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juli 2013)

CarbonStudent89 schrieb:


> Übe alleine bergauf-bolzen.



Schade, hätte mich jetzt interessiert, wie ich bergauf gegen ein Studenten mit 7,98kg HT ausgesehen hätte. 

Und bergab erstmal 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2013)

Mach net, daß ich auch noch kneife!

PS: "Wie du da ausgesehen hättest" siehst dann später! 
 @RT-Biker: Echt net mit? Muß ich mit ihm alleine fahren  ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Juli 2013)

@Carbonstudent,du hast hoffentlich:

1.Das oben erwähnte Video ebenfalls gesehen und weißt,was dich erwartet

2.Eine Alternative zu deinem 7,98Kg-Hardtail



Falls 1. und 2. zutreffen:Viel Spaß!

Falls nicht: Viel GLÜCK!


Edith meint:Wer alle Posts liest,ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## RT_Biker (5. Juli 2013)

Sorry Leute,

ich glaube es ist besser so.

Die Rüttelpisten sehen ja selbst mit dem Fully heftig aus.
  @Chris, ist das ein Rotwild R.E1 das du da fährst?

Mein Corratec würde mir sowas mit meiner Fahrtechnik wohl ziemlich übel nehmen, Reifen hin oder her.

Ich klinke mich mal wieder ein, wenn Flowtrails auf dem Programm stehen.

Euch gute Fahrt

Thommy


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juli 2013)

OK Thommy, wir machen mal nen speziellen Flowtrailtermin. 
Das R.E1 hatte ich 2009 noch nicht. Im Video fahre ich ein Cannondale Jekyll.
Das R.E1 läuft die Stufen schon noch was besser runter 

@Hijo, hatteste du nicht auch ein HT unterm Hintern, als wir das letzte Mal zusammen gefahren sind? Obwohl unter 8kg war das nicht 

Über

Chuck Norris ist gar nicht so allmächtig wie alle immer sagen! Sonst würde er jetzt hinter mir stehen und meinen Kopf auf die Tastfhkvhkhvjkvgkvhjkvghjkvgkvgkhvghkvghkvgkvkhvkh vgvghkghcfjcfjfxjgfgjchkcgcghk

muss ich immer wieder lachen, wenn ich es mir bildlich vorstelle.

  @damage, schau dassd pünktlich bist, sonst bin ich mit den Anderen
schon unterwegs 

Bis denne
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (5. Juli 2013)

RT_Biker schrieb:


> ... Friedhof Pfullingen, da wo *DEIN WEG  hin* führt?



Hab das mal korrigiert 

Obacht mit diesen Kollegas


----------



## loretto6 (5. Juli 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ist heute jemand um 18:15 Uhr in Tübingen am Start?



Wetter ist prima, ich bin dabei


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juli 2013)

Ja ja, verscheucht sie nur die HT-Fahrer.

Am Ende fahren wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen miteinander 

 @Bube, letzte Woche hat das gemütliche Einsitzen ja leider nicht geklappt.
Uns hat gegen 18.30Uhr der Vollpiss erwischt. Konnte meine Schuhe danach auslehren. 
Wäre dann etwas ungemütlich geworden bis 20Uhr zu warten.
Hoffentlich demnächst mal wieder.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gurgel (5. Juli 2013)

RT_Biker schrieb:


> Mein Corratec würde mir sowas mit meiner Fahrtechnik wohl ziemlich übel nehmen, Reifen hin oder her.



So schnell fallen Hardtails nicht auseinander. Das ist ja alles kein Highspeed Geballer. Obs Spaß macht ist aber natürlich ne andere Frage.


----------



## Bube (5. Juli 2013)

Damage hat ein stabiles Bike. Wegen dem Fahrergewicht? Oder warum macht der alles he? Sonsch isch des doch en gschickter Kerle, eigentlich.


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Juli 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wetter ist prima, ich bin dabei



Gut, ich bring´ Verstärkung aus Belgien mit, bitte denkt Euch `ne Strecke aus, die möglichst gut mit `nem 4X-Rad funktioniert (kleinster Gang 38-26).


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Juli 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Gut, ich bring´ Verstärkung aus Belgien mit, bitte denkt Euch `ne Strecke aus, die möglichst gut mit `nem 4X-Rad funktioniert (*kleinster Gang 38-26*).



Neckartal-Radweg

  @Chris:
Ein Bike mit 8 Kg würde sich bei mir schon beim Draufsitzen atomisieren


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> Oder warum macht der alles he?



Ich hab einfach nur Pech   (und keine Leichtbau-Gene  ).


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juli 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> letzte Woche hat das gemütliche Einsitzen ja leider nicht geklappt
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Sag schon, daß ich wieder schuld war  ...und wieder Pech hatte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juli 2013)

Ja, es ist schon ein Kreuz, wenn man schwere Knochen hat 

Der Grund für deine Panne war aber wohl eher, dass sich die Milch in deinen Reifen durch den Regen so verdünnt hat, dass sie nicht mehr dicht halten konnte 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## alböhi (5. Juli 2013)

...... am 25. Juli 2013 geht es im Traumpalast Schorndorf.......

das schreit nach einem gemeinsamen Kinoabend.
Wer hat Lust da mit hinzufahren?

ciao bis später -  lg  Andreas


----------



## Manu_ (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!
hat jemand Lust mit mir morgen, also am Samstag eine Tour auf die Alb zu starten? Habe mir überlegt so um 13 Uhr vom Betzinger Bahnhof auf den Roßberg zu fahren... 
Bin von der Startzeit der Tour und Ziel flexibel. Also wer ist dabei?
Viele Grüße Manu


----------



## damage0099 (6. Juli 2013)

So,
Chaoten-Tour vorbei 
Danke an Chris, der sie organisierte 
Hattest recht: Wieder die üblichen verdächtigen 
 @GAStfahrer_Anfang + Zuwachs zwischendurch: Super, daß Ihr gekommen sind 

Zu lustig mit Euch, hohe Suchtgefahr!

@"Absager": Hättet ruhig mitgekonnt. Alles ganz entspannt.

Aufgrund meiner moderaten Fitness brauche ich noch ein paar Stunden, bis mein Ruhepuls unter 100 fällt, aber das war's wert! 
Ich hab's auch überlebt...

Gerne wieder, schön Euch alle
mal wieder gesehen zu haben 

PS: Würdet ihr weniger trainieren, könnten wir öfters zusammen fahren


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. Juli 2013)

Ja, zugegeben, war etwas chaotisch. 

Aber so ist es halt wenn man sich nur die Highlights rauspicken will und das
Nächste immer auf der gegenüberliegenden Talseite erblickt. 

 @Typ mit dem orangenen Helm, vielleicht zeigst du mir mal deine Spots. Hat sich interessant angehört, was ihr so baut.

@HT-Bube, Hut ab, ich wär tot.

Den gemütlichen Teil habe ich ja leider verpasst. 
Nächstes Mal bei mir auch wieder open end

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Juli 2013)

Gurgel hat ein neues Motto, es lautet "dirty is the new clean":

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru2Dpe1LkNU"]Get Dirty - YouTube[/nomedia]






Man beachte vor allem die nagelneuen Schuhe!

Das Programm für heut´ und morgen:

Heut´ Grube um 15 oder 16 Uhr 
   @blind: Welche Uhrzeit paßt bei Dir besser?

Morgen Tour mit MonsterQTreiber, er startet wohl um 9:30 Uhr in Urach, ich um 10 Uhr in Reutlingen (Rückseite = Mediamarktseite Hauptbahnhof).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind (6. Juli 2013)

Wir grillen um 15 Uhr d.h. ich kann zu beiden Zeiten nicht wirklich  Werd mal schaun ob ich zwischendurch dazukommen kann. So weit isses ja nicht, und ihr werdet ja vermutlich eh n bisschen länger da sein.
Viel spaß euch!


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Juli 2013)

Ok, dann treffen Gurgel, Maxime und ich uns gegen 16 Uhr in der Grube. Ja, wir werden dort wohl ein paar Stunden bleiben.
Kommt sonst noch jemand?


----------



## britta-ox (6. Juli 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Morgen Tour mit MonsterQTreiber, er startet wohl um 9:30 Uhr in Urach, ich um 10 Uhr in Reutlingen (Rückseite = Mediamarktseite Hauptbahnhof).


Hi Mark, @ll,
Wir starten morgen in Urach um 9.30 in der Max-Eyth-Str.2, bekabeck, Cafe Urach.

Bis dann,
Gruß Britta


----------



## Maxg (6. Juli 2013)

Hi all!

Thanks for the ride yesterday, had a lot of fun! Even with this huge chainring! 

I hope we'll ride again together soon.


----------



## Gurgel (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen 1000 Uhr in Reutlingen klingt für mich gut. Urach fände ich trailtechnisch interessant, aber 0930 ist halt etwas arg früh von Tübingen aus.


----------



## keepcool79 (6. Juli 2013)

Hi Britta,

wir wären morgen auch am Start.

Bis morgen.

Gruß Doro


----------



## alböhi (6. Juli 2013)

10 Uhr Hbf in RT  -  da will ich mit.
ciao dann bis Morgen.

Und dann irgendwann Mittag das "come together" ?!
Vllt. in Hülben, da wo´s den guten Kuchen gibt 

lg Andreas


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Juli 2013)

Das wird morgen scheinbar `ne große Gruppe.
Als "come together" würd´ ich eher vorschlagen, daß wir uns mit Britta und MonsterQTreiber oberhalb von Glems treffen, denn da will der MonsterQTreiber hinfahren. 
  @britta-ox und  @MonsterQTreiber: Gegen 11:30 Uhr am Einstieg/Start von dem Trail (also oben), den MonsterQTreiber mir genannt hat - würd´ das für Euch passen?


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Juli 2013)

Here are my pictures of today. 
The word "klein" (german for small/petit) behind the number of the picture means that I store a larger version of it for at least one year and the rider(s) on the picture can get the larger one by e-mail.


----------



## alböhi (7. Juli 2013)

Ihr habt wohl alle die letzte Schwerkraftrechnung nicht bezahlt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (7. Juli 2013)

Viele unscharfe Fotos von der heutigen Tour findet Ihr hier und hier.
Wie wÃ¤rÂ´s, wenn Ihr mal alle 10â¬ spendet und mir damit `ne neue (und vielleicht auch bessere) Kamera finanziert?


----------



## bucki08 (7. Juli 2013)

Mark, das ist wie am PC, das Problem sitzt dahinter 

*lol*


----------



## Gurgel (7. Juli 2013)

Macht nix. Die Tour (wie das ganze Wochenende) war trotzdem ziemlich perfekt.


----------



## mtbjahn (7. Juli 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> ... das ganze Wochenende war ... ziemlich perfekt.



Das find´ ich auch!


----------



## blind (7. Juli 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Macht nix. Die Tour (wie das ganze Wochenende) war trotzdem ziemlich perfekt.



Oh ja! Dafür bin ich jetzt so richtig schön fertig


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. Juli 2013)

Absolut, war einwandfreie Kehrwoche mit ca. 100 Spitz-Kehren 

Mein Dank und Respekt an alle Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer !


----------



## blind (8. Juli 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Viele unscharfe Fotos von der heutigen Tour findet Ihr hier und hier.
> Wie wär´s, wenn Ihr mal alle 10 spendet und mir damit `ne neue (und vielleicht auch bessere) Kamera finanziert?



Vielen Dank fürs Fotografieren! Finds echt super immer wieder mal Fotos vom Biken zu haben (ich muss mir echt abgewöhnen mit 4 Fingern zu bremsen).
Das verschwommene find ich super, da erahnt man wenigstens wie schnell wir sind


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (8. Juli 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Viele unscharfe Fotos von der heutigen Tour findet Ihr hier und hier.
> Wie wär´s, wenn Ihr mal alle 10 spendet und mir damit `ne neue (und vielleicht auch bessere) Kamera finanziert?



ok, schick mir mal Deine kontonummer .....


----------



## alböhi (8. Juli 2013)

[email protected] : ich hab da noch eine Ordentliche.
                     Die benutz ich bloß einmal im Jahr.
                     Magst die mal testen - zumindest als Interimlösung ?

Schee war´s mit euch.

lg vom altöhi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (8. Juli 2013)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> .... Kehrwoche mit ca. 100 Spitz-Kehren  !


Gefühlte 1000! Hätte ich mal mitgezählt!
Wenn ich die mal alle fahr, bin ich bereit zu sterben
Schön wars! Hab mich gefreut mit euch mal wieder auf tour zu sein!

LG Britta


----------



## Gurgel (8. Juli 2013)

blind schrieb:


> Oh ja! Dafür bin ich jetzt so richtig schön fertig



konnte auch kaum laufen heute morgen, ziemlicher albtraum




MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> ok, schick mir mal Deine kontonummer .....



würd ich mich auch beteiligen. ist halt die frage, obs überhaupt ne digicam gibt, die unter solchen bedingungen funktioniert?


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2013)

Alles eine Frage des Knipsenden (mit ner halbwegs tauglichen Cam), wenn ich mich bei Chris bedienen darf:





Und der Knipser hats wirklich net drauf


----------



## Bube (8. Juli 2013)




----------



## Gurgel (8. Juli 2013)

Dann sollten wir die Spenden besser hierfür sammeln?


----------



## damage0099 (8. Juli 2013)

Bube schrieb:


>



Erst lobst du seine Technik und jetzt lachst du ihn aus 



Gurgel schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir die Spenden besser hierfür sammeln?



Im Ernst: Ich hab schon darüber nachgedacht 
Aber halbwegs gute Photoshop-Kentnisse sind wie viel Federweg:
Sie bügeln einiges weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (9. Juli 2013)

Genau: Federweg statt Fahrtechnik
Jetzt neu: *Photoshop statt Federweg*


----------



## damage0099 (9. Juli 2013)

Bube schrieb:


> Genau: Federweg statt Fahrtechnik
> Jetzt neu: *Photoshop statt Federweg*



Du hast mich durchschaut


----------



## alböhi (9. Juli 2013)

HEUTE um 17:30 Uhr ist die erste _DÃ¤mpfer-Klinik Ausfahrt_ der Sommer Saison! Treffpunkt ist vor dem Laden in der Heinlenstr. 16, 72072 _TÃ¼bingen_. Wer Lust *...

*Zitat Ende

Ich nehm mal meine Knipse mit:
*xxxxx COOLPIX S30 - xxxxx.deâ*

www.[B]xxxxx[/B].de/*S30*
Die robuste Familienkamera - wasserdicht (3m), stoÃfestâ


Zitat Ende


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
Ist heute jemand um 18.15 am Neckarbrückenstartpunkt ?


Gruss


----------



## loretto6 (12. Juli 2013)

Schade, ausgerechnet heute kann ich nicht!


----------



## alböhi (12. Juli 2013)

Steppenwolf Ty schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ist heute jemand um 18.15 am Neckarbrückenstartpunkt ?
> 
> 
> Gruss



Jetzt trau ich mich nicht mehr


----------



## Gurgel (12. Juli 2013)

Ich bin da. Bringe auch mal einen Kollegen mit.


----------



## mtbjahn (12. Juli 2013)

Wer fährt dieses Wochenende wann wo wie?


----------



## beetle (13. Juli 2013)

Ich geh wahrscheinlich heute abend ne behindertengerechte Tour drehen.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. Juli 2013)

morgen früh wär ich wieder für eine Runde zu haben. Dieses mal will ich aber wirklich um 15:00 wieder zuhause sein, nicht wie letzten Sonntag 2 Stunden später 
Wie wärs mit einer Runde um Honau (Unterhausen, Lichtenstein und dann oben rüber zurück Richtung Pfullingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. Juli 2013)

@Gurgel: Wann willst Du denn starten? Wenn Dir 15 oder 16 Uhr nicht zu spät ist, dann könnt´ ich vorher mit MQT `ne Runde auf der Alb fahren. Oder Du kommst mit auf die Alb und wir fahren danach zusammen mit meinem Auto nach Tübingen?


----------



## Gurgel (13. Juli 2013)

15-16 Uhr klingt ziemlich perfekt. Will morgen ausschlafen, von daher fällt Alb für mich diesmal aus.


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Juli 2013)

Gurgel: Gut, Details dann morgen Mittag per PN/Telefon, oder?
MQT: Start um 9:30 oder 10 Uhr? Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Oder willst Du mich abholen? Von mir aus auch per PN, wie Du willst.


----------



## Gurgel (13. Juli 2013)

Ha ja. Melde dich einfach morgen wenn du abschätzen kannst wie es bei dir passt,


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (13. Juli 2013)

einwandfrei, dann bin ich ca. 9:30 bei Dir.


----------



## mtbjahn (13. Juli 2013)

Super, bis dann!


----------



## SBab (16. Juli 2013)

Servus zusammen,
hat jemand Lust am kommenden Wochenende mit in den Bikepark nach Albstadt zu kommen? Ich will auf jeden fall hin, ob Samstag oder Sonntag ist noch offen. Den ersten kann ich eventuell auch noch einen Platz im Auto anbieten.


----------



## eahaemmerle (18. Juli 2013)

Ich würde total gerne, hab aber selber keine Zeit  Ich wünsch dir und denen, die mitfahren trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## Gurgel (19. Juli 2013)

Wer ist heute dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manu_ (19. Juli 2013)

Habe heute Zeit und wäre dabei. Welche Richtung hast du dir vorgestellt?


----------



## Gurgel (19. Juli 2013)

Hey

ich habe mich auf den freitäglichen Treff an der Neckarbrücke/Tübingen (bei der Touri Info) bezogen. Treffpunkt ist immer 1815. 

Übrigens, wer noch einen Helm sucht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10785977&postcount=126


----------



## loretto6 (19. Juli 2013)

Ich latürnich! Damit meine ich nicht, das ich einen Helm suche, sondern dabei wäre.


----------



## SBab (19. Juli 2013)

Servus, bin 1815 auch am Start.


----------



## unreal82 (19. Juli 2013)

Bin aus Rottenburg wer lust auf eine Tour hat bitte melden !


----------



## unreal82 (20. Juli 2013)

Bin 31 J  M also auf gehts ! schnapft euer bike und meldet euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (20. Juli 2013)

Wer fährt morgen wo, wie, wann und wieso?
Eventuell wär´ es bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sinnvoll, schon morgens zu fahren.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juli 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen wo, wie, wann und wieso?
> Eventuell wär´ es bei den aktuellen Temperaturen sinnvoll, schon morgens zu fahren.



Hallo Mark,
komm doch rüber nach Metzingen.


----------



## Gurgel (20. Juli 2013)

Oder Bock auf etwas Frühsport in der üblichen Hüpfarena?


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Juli 2013)

Eher zweiteres. Wann willst Du dort sein, Gurgel?

Mr. "etwas stabiler": Ich bin die ersten ca. 15 Jahre meiner inzwischen 24-jährigen MTB-"Karriere" gezwungenermaßen XC und AM (nach deutscher Definition) gefahren und werd´ das altersbedingt vermutlich in ein paar Jahren auch wieder machen müssen. Solang´ es noch geht, will ich daher etwas "wilder" fahren.


----------



## Gurgel (20. Juli 2013)

Gut, gut! Wegen mir gerne schon sehr früh, so wie du halt aus dem Bett kommst. Morgens isses hoffentlich halbwegs kühl.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juli 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> *gezwungenermaßen XC und AM (nach deutscher Definition) gefahren *



Jetzt wo du es erwähnst:Sahst immer etwas gezwungen aus
Da mir die Hüpferei gar nicht taugt:sehen wir uns dann erst in ein paar Jahren wieder


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Juli 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Gut, gut! Wegen mir gerne schon* sehr früh, so wie du halt aus dem Bett kommst.* Morgens isses hoffentlich halbwegs kühl.



Der war gut


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Juli 2013)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es erwähnst:Sahst immer etwas gezwungen aus
> Da mir die Hüpferei gar nicht taugt:sehen wir uns dann erst in ein paar Jahren wieder



Ich sprach von den ERSTEN 15 Jahren, da haben wir uns noch nicht gekannt. Das mit dem "gezwungen" aussehen bezog sich hoffentlich auf meinen Gesichtsausdruck und/oder meinen Fahrstil bergauf. Das ist halt mein "Race Face", `ne Mischung aus angestrengt und konzentriert.
Nein, wir können natürlich auch in den nächsten Wochen oder Monaten mal wieder zusammen fahren, zumal ich ja auf fast jeder Strecke irgendwas zum drüber-, drauf- oder runterhüpfen find´.


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Juli 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Gut, gut! Wegen mir gerne schon sehr früh, so wie du halt aus dem Bett kommst. Morgens isses hoffentlich halbwegs kühl.



Ok, dann versuch´ ich, *um 10 Uhr in der Grube* zu sein. 
Sonst noch jemand? Ich wär´ eventuell auch zwischendurch oder danach für ein paar Trails rund um Tübingen zu haben.


----------



## Gurgel (20. Juli 2013)

Haja, paar Trails wär ich denk ich schon auch noch dabei. Dann bring ich einen vollbepackten Rucksack mit verschiedensten Protektoren mit. Für jede Wetterlage und Situation das passende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (22. Juli 2013)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/61391


----------



## alböhi (23. Juli 2013)

Mein Vorschlag für eine Tagestour am Wochenende.

Esslingen


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Juli 2013)

sehr geil !!!

aber kommendes WE nicht, da fahr ich *Davos*chönist


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Juli 2013)

Fahr lieber um Klosters, die Trailabfahrten um Davos haben uns jetzt nicht so begeistert.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juli 2013)

Davos hat doch was: Man sieht schon 400m vorher, wann 'ne (rot angesprayte) Wurzel kommt  

PS: Ich hoffe, du hast ein Bike, das auch was hermacht....ein "must-have" dort 

Meine Empfehlung: Klosters oder St.Moritz


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Juli 2013)

Also wir waren letztes Jahr 2 Tage dort und waren begeistert. 

Jakobshorn, Parsenn, Schatzalp, Gotschnagrat. Ist ein erstklassiges Tourengebiet dort. Man muss halt auch mal ein bisschen pedalieren und Karten studieren.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Juli 2013)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Also wir waren letztes Jahr 2 Tage dort und waren begeistert.
> 
> Jakobshorn, Parsenn, Schatzalp, Gotschnagrat. Ist ein erstklassiges Tourengebiet dort. Man muss halt auch mal ein bisschen pedalieren und Karten studieren.



Zur Info:

Jakobshornbahn nimmt nur mit der ersten und letzten Bahn Biker mit.

Gotschnagrat liegt oberhalb von Klosters  und hat wohl die besten Trails
links und rechts der Bahn runter.

Euch viel Spaß. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (23. Juli 2013)

und der Weg vom Weissfluhjoch unterm Shiahorn durch ist gesperrt, man muss also den Panoramaweg rüberpedalieren.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Juli 2013)

Ist jemand morgen, Freitag um 15Uhr dabei?

Ich werde ca. 3h im Echaztal Trails fahren.

Treffpunkt könnte Friedhof Pfullingen sein.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (25. Juli 2013)

oh....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Juli 2013)




----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Juli 2013)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


>



wenn es mir reicht, komme ich um 15:00 zum Friedhof. Ansonsten fahr(t) ohne mich.


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2013)

Daß der kleine Chris nicht allein sein muß, startete ich mal bei den IceRidern noch ne Anfrage für ihn....vielleicht findet sich ja noch wer.... Wetter paßt ja!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Juli 2013)

Leute, ich bin gerührt 

Wie man sich hier kümmert 

Übrigends, zu zweit sind wir schon mal 

Also Treffpunkt Pfullinger Friedhof 15Uhr.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (26. Juli 2013)

Würde dich und deinen imaginären Freund gern begleiten, aber da ich schon wochenlang keinen Schluck Alkohol getrunken habe, nahm ich eine Einladung für heut nachmittag an 

Euch viel Spaß und fallt net!

PS: Nimm Ersatzschläuche mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (26. Juli 2013)

Heute Abend jemand in Tübingen dabei?


----------



## mtbjahn (26. Juli 2013)

vielleicht


----------



## Gurgel (26. Juli 2013)

Wetter sieht nicht so prickelnd aus. Ich denk ich mache heute mal ne Pause.


----------



## Gurgel (26. Juli 2013)

Jetzt sieht alles wieder gut aus, komm dann doch.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutzverbänden und Sportvereinen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Walde bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich auch in Reutlingen, Tübingen und Umgebung Biker finden, die sich engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook
DIMB Homepage


----------



## aka (26. Juli 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> *MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*
> 
> Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutzverbänden und Sportvereinen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Walde bedeutet hätte.
> 
> ...




Ich finde deine Art hier in alle Threads das gleiche zu posten sehr schlechten Forumstil. Da vergeht mir doch glatt die Lust noch was von dir zu lesen und setze dich ab jetzt auf die Ignorierliste.


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

Sorry, war mir so nicht bewusst, aber man lernt nie aus.

Das Thema erschien mir wichtig genug, um es regional breit zu streuen. Aber soll nicht wieder vorkommen.

Das mit der Ignorierliste steht Dir natürlich frei. Ich hoffe nur, dass das Thema nicht auch auf der Liste landet.

Besten Gruß
Hockdrik


----------



## alböhi (27. Juli 2013)

Mag heut noch wer mit auf´d Alb?
Start um 15 Uhr in Tü.


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Juli 2013)

vielleicht


----------



## ciao heiko (27. Juli 2013)

Dann poste ich meinen Kommentar auch hier, auch auf die Gefahr beim manchem auf der Ignorierliste zu landen. 

Hallo,

ich bin in der Sache auch sehr engagiert und wollte in Kürze meinen Bereich "Freiburg, Karlsruhe und Schwarzwald" in genau dieser Weise informieren.

Ihr betrachtet dies als SPAM. Aber wie sollen wir als Vorreiter in dieser Sache wissen, ob die Thematik bei den Bikern angekommen ist? In den einschlägigen Threads diskutieren doch immer nur eine Handvoll der gleichen Aktivisten. Was die grosse Masse denkt bleibt aber für uns ungewiss.

Sollen wir das Thema überhaupt weiter vorantreiben? Hat sich nicht eine grosse Zahl der Biker bequem mit der 2m Regelung eingerichtet und will gar nicht, das das Thema auf den Tisch kommt? Finden sich bei einer möglichen Petition 50000 Unterschriften? Kämen bei einer Demo ausreichend Biker zusammen?

Das sind die Fragen die uns umtreiben und die nur Ihr, oder genauer gesagt "Du" (Lieber Leser dieser Zeilen) beantworten kannst.
Also, gebt viel Feedback wie Ihr zu dem Thema steht und beteiligt euch aktiv an der Diskussion. Dann wird es auch nicht mehr nötig sein in alle möglichen Threads zu posten.

ciao heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es super, dass sich gegen die 2m Regelung in BW was tut.

          

Dafür kann man in einem MTB-Forum eigentlich gar nicht genug Werbung machen.

Warum sich da obiger Biker zugespamt fühlt kann ich nicht verstehen 

Wollen wir nicht alle legal auf unseren Trails unterwegs sein?

Also weiter so!!!! 

Informiert uns bitte hier in diesem Forum und diesem Thread über weitere Aktionen.

Wer's nicht lesen will nutzt seine Ignorierliste und fährt weiter auf Schotterwegen. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Juli 2013)

Heute (Sonntag) trifft man sich um 11 Uhr zum gemeinsamen Fahrrad fahren im Gelände an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen (vorausgesetzt, es ist dann halbwegs trocken).


----------



## chrisuu (28. Juli 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> *MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*.....


Also ich kann Chris & Hockdrik nur zustimmen - die Regelung ist Quatsch und gehört abgeschafft. 

 @Hockdrik: die, die sich von Dir belästigt fühlen einfach ignorieren 
und weiter für die Abschaffung der Regel einsetzen. 

Gruß
Chrisuu


----------



## chillermiller80 (1. August 2013)

Gibt es am Donnerstag eigentlich irgend einen Mtb- Treff in Tübingen ???


----------



## Gurgel (2. August 2013)

Perfektes Wetter. Wer ist heute noch so dabei?


----------



## mtbjahn (2. August 2013)

Ich schaff´s wahrscheinlich zeitlich nicht.


----------



## Gurgel (2. August 2013)

Schade. So warens nur Loretto und ich. Die Temperaturen waren im Wald durchaus angenehm, hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## mtbjahn (3. August 2013)

Was geht morgen?


----------



## Spokenippel (3. August 2013)

achtung !
verstärkte kontrollen mit anzeige im bereich übersberg und segelflugplatz.
information habe ich von anderen bikern bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (3. August 2013)

"Verstärkt"? Hab dort noch nie irgendjemanden in Uniform gesehen...


----------



## Spokenippel (3. August 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> "Verstärkt"? Hab dort noch nie irgendjemanden in Uniform gesehen...



kann nur das wiedergeben, was ich weiss und ich denke auch nicht das man hier jemanden in uniform antreffen wird 
scheint auch wohl erst seit kurzem zu existieren.


----------



## LeDidi (3. August 2013)

...meinte damit weniger Polizei, sondern eher Leute vom Forstamt, etc. Ich geh heute wahrscheinlich noch in das Gebiet - ich werde berichten, wenn was passiert ist.

Dank dir aber für die Info!


----------



## alböhi (3. August 2013)

chillermiller80 schrieb:


> Gibt es am Donnerstag eigentlich irgend einen Mtb- Treff in Tübingen ???



mach doch einfach - so ist der Freitagstreff hier in Tü entstanden.

Das Wort zum Sonntag : 

Wenn´s Morgens regnet ist´s Abends wieder trocken,
wir bleiben liegen und machen uns später auf die Socken 

Mein Vorschlag: 13 Uhr ab Metzingen Bahnhof
Ziel:                 Kuchen in Hülben
Tempo:             Ride and Talk ( zumindest bergauf )
Trails:               gibt´s, aber da wird ja eh geschoben 

wär ´ne echte Olitour


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. August 2013)

alböhi schrieb:


> mach doch einfach - so ist der Freitagstreff hier in Tü entstanden.
> 
> Das Wort zum Sonntag :
> 
> ...


Treffpunkt ist ok.
Ziel auch.
Nur die Uhrzeit nicht.

Wir starten morgen um *9 Uhr* am Bahnhof Metzingen.

Kriagsch dein Arsch om dui Zeid aussem Bedd?


----------



## Hockdrik (3. August 2013)

LeDidi schrieb:


> ...meinte damit weniger Polizei, sondern eher Leute vom Forstamt,



die dürfen aber nach meinen Informationen nix machen, keine Personalien aufnehmen, kein gar nichts, die dürfen Dich max. dazu auffordern, kehrt zu machen

aktuelle Erfahrungen wären sehr interessant! gerade auch vor dem Hintergrund der "Weg mit der 2-Meter-Regel"-Aktion

Ansonsten und wenn jemandem 9 Uhr zu spät ist: 
wir treffen uns um 7 Uhr in Degerloch. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (4. August 2013)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Treffpunkt ist ok.
> Ziel auch.
> Nur die Uhrzeit nicht.
> 
> ...




o.k. - dann muss ich halt mal durchmachen 
ciao dann bis nachher.

aber bitte nicht auf mich warten!!!
2. Option: hallo spätaufsteher?


----------



## ciao heiko (4. August 2013)

Hockdrik schrieb:


> die dürfen aber nach meinen Informationen nix machen, keine Personalien aufnehmen, kein gar nichts, die dürfen Dich max. dazu auffordern, kehrt zu machen



Leute vom Forstamt, im Gegensatz zum Jagdpächter, haben hoheitliche Befugnisse.

Nachzulesen auf dem von der DIMB verlinketen PDF des Jagdverbandes.
http://www.jagdaufseherverband-bw.d.../content/17/18_befugnisse_jaeger_foerster.pdf

Es wäre schön, wenn wir über die Information das Kontrollen stattfinden, oder das es gar Anzeigen gegeben hat, mehr handfeste Infos haben könnten.

ciao heiko


----------



## LeDidi (4. August 2013)

ciao heiko schrieb:


> Leute vom Forstamt, im Gegensatz zum Jagdpächter, haben hoheitliche Befugnisse.
> 
> Nachzulesen auf dem von der DIMB verlinketen PDF des Jagdverbandes.
> http://www.jagdaufseherverband-bw.d.../content/17/18_befugnisse_jaeger_foerster.pdf
> ...



Ich kann nur sagen, dass gestern alles wie immer war.


----------



## mtbjahn (4. August 2013)

Dito (gegen 20 Uhr).

Will heut´ tatsächlich niemand MTB fahren?


----------



## eahaemmerle (4. August 2013)

wollen ja, aber meine Laufräder sind Grad in der Dämpferklinik


----------



## EnjiBee (5. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

...einige hier kennen mich vermutlich (aus grauer Vorzeit) unter dem Namen *brr...* - irgendwie kann ich diesen Account nicht mehr benutzen, daher jetzt der Neue.

*Hat jemand spontan Zeit und Lust auf eine HW5-Runde heute? Ich kann ab jetzt - brauche für Treffpunkt TÜ 30 Min Vorlauf.*

Beste Grüße an alle,
Benny


----------



## Hockdrik (6. August 2013)

Danke für den Zuspruch hier!

In diesem Sinne und aus gegebenem Anlass noch mal ein aktueller Post zum Thema 2m-Regel:

_"Das Radfahren im Wald wird in Baden-Württemberg auch künftig nur auf Wegen erlaubt sein, die mindestens zwei Meter breit sind. Die Zwei-Meter-Regelung hat sich bewährt, erklärte Landwirtschaftsminister Alexander Bonde (Grüne) den Stuttgarter Nachrichten auf eine FDP-Anfrage." _
Zitat aus StZ-Artikel zur 2m-Regel

So wie ich die Presse kenne, wird der Artikel jetzt so oder so ähnlich in BaWü die Runde durch die Tageszeitungen machen. Aus meiner Sicht ein idealer Anknüpfungspunkt für alle Biker in BaWü, sich bei ihren lokalen und regionalen Medien mit Online-Kommentaren und Leserbriefen gegen die 2m-Regel stark zu machen und darauf hinzuweisen, dass es unter den Wählern nicht nur Wanderer gibt und dass ein Miteinander im Wald statt der 2m-Regel die viel bessere Lösung ist.

Siehe auch Open Trails auf Facebook


----------



## alböhi (7. August 2013)

@ Benny : welcome back.

@ Hockdrik : ich hab alle Onlinekommentare gelesen, deinen hab ich wohl übersehen 

Zu dem Thema macht es für uns Locals Sinn eine 
Dimb IG Schwäbische Alb zu gründen. 

Damit hat das Kind einen großen Namen,
wenn wir mit dem Touristikverband Schwäbische Alb, den Forstämtern und dem Regierungspräsidium Tübingen reden. 
Die IG Stauffen war letztes Jahr schon offen für eine Umbenennung.

Es geht um die Steilvorlage des Herrn Bonde:
Das gemeinsame Strategiepapier  wie weit damit die radtouristische Attraktivität gesteigert werden kann.
Touristikverband Schwäbische Alb
Mit der Möglichkeit, Ausnahmen zuzulassen, ist eine flexible Handhabung überall dort möglich, wo ..........
Forstämter
Zugelassene Singletrails sind als solche ausgewiesen und sollten gekennzeichnet werden.
Regierungspräsidium Tübingen


............ und das ist ´ne ganze Menge Arbeit.


lg Andreas


----------



## Quikley (8. August 2013)

hi bikerfreunde aus der näheren Umgebung... wollte mal fragen ob mir jemand nen richtig guten Bike-Doktor in der näheren Umgebung Reutlingen empfehlen kann?


----------



## LeDidi (8. August 2013)

Für welche Reperatur denn genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quikley (8. August 2013)

Ist doch Bockwurscht... brauche einen der nen Plan von der Materie hat und nicht nur so tut. Bin frisch nach Mössingen gezogen und auf der Suche nach nem geeignetem Fachmann gleich enttäuscht worden.


----------



## LeDidi (8. August 2013)

Quikley schrieb:


> Ist doch Bockwurscht...



Wenn du das so siehst, dann ist es auch "Bockwurscht", wohin du gehst. 

Je nachdem, was du machen willst, hätte ich dich zu verschiedenen Händlern geschickt. Für 08/15 wäre Transvelo mein Tipp.

"Ahnung" hat jeder Verkäufer, wenn es darum geht, Sachen zu verkaufen oder zu reparieren.


----------



## Trailwolf (8. August 2013)

alböhi schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema macht es für uns Locals Sinn eine
> Dimb IG Schwäbische Alb zu gründen.



Wie würde das denn aussehen? Bin neugierig


----------



## alböhi (8. August 2013)

Abgeordnetenwatch vom 8.8. 

Auf diese Anfrage sollten wir uns alle als Interessierte zeigen 
Link anklicken, runterscrollen und Emailadresse eintragen.



> Es geht mir um das Waldbetretungsrecht, genauer gesagt um die unsinnige  2-Meter-Regel. ...................
> Werden Sie sich dafür einsetzen, diese unsinnige und diskriminierende Regelung zu kippen?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hockdrik (8. August 2013)

alböhi schrieb:


> Auf diese Anfrage sollten wir uns alle als Interessierte zeigen
> Link anklicken, runterscrollen und Emailadresse eintragen.



habe mich augenblicklich sehr interessiert gezeigt! ;-)

hier kann man sich zum Beispiel auch interessiert zeigen 

Vielen Dank und viel Erfolg uns allen!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich jetzt überall interessiert gezeigt und somit die Lizenz für Trails habe 
werde ich so gegen 15.30Uhr ne Trailrunde im Echaztal fahren.
Start ist Friedhof Pfullingen.

Wenn jemand mitkommen will, bis 15Uhr schaue ich hier rein.

Edit: Höre gerade, Abfahrt ist 16Uhr in Eningen beim Holz Stump.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## eahaemmerle (9. August 2013)

Quikley schrieb:


> Ist doch Bockwurscht... brauche einen der nen Plan von der Materie hat und nicht nur so tut. Bin frisch nach Mössingen gezogen und auf der Suche nach nem geeignetem Fachmann gleich enttäuscht worden.



Ich kann die Dämpferklinik empfehlen! Die machen eine super Arbeit, sind bezahlbar und total nett


----------



## Quikley (9. August 2013)

Hey vielen Dank, das ist doch mal nen Wort...


----------



## eahaemmerle (10. August 2013)

ich fahr jetzt in die Grube und bin Ca. um 14:50 da. wer Lust hat, kann ja noch dazukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (12. August 2013)

Heute jemand Lust auf eine Runde um Tübingen?


----------



## LeDidi (12. August 2013)

Ich würde wahrscheinlich morgen bei der DK mal wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Gurgel (12. August 2013)

Da bin ich vermutlich auch am Start.


----------



## LeDidi (12. August 2013)




----------



## morei (15. August 2013)

Moin,

ich werde morgen um 11 Uhr ab Bad Urach eine Tour über Hülben, Erkenbrechtsweiler, Grabenstetten, Wittlingen und dann wieder Bad Urach fahren. Das ganze sollte so auf 45 km und 750 hm kommen und da ich gerade nicht sonderlich fit bin nehme ich mir etwas mehr Zeit dafür.
Falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte bitte PN an mich 

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## mtbjahn (16. August 2013)

Hoffentlich schaff´ ich´s heut´, um 18:15 Uhr an der Tourist-Info zu sein.
 @Gurgel: Du bist am Start, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (16. August 2013)

Ich kanns kaum erwarten!


----------



## mtbjahn (16. August 2013)

Ok, bis gleich!


----------



## unreal82 (17. August 2013)

Rottenburger 31 J Sucht Bikerin 
Gelände / Wald / Oder gemütlich in der Stadt Melde dich !


----------



## LeDidi (17. August 2013)




----------



## alböhi (18. August 2013)




----------



## unreal82 (18. August 2013)

Wo sind die Sport interessierten Frauen


----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2013)

vergeben


----------



## unreal82 (18. August 2013)

Könnte sein


----------



## alböhi (23. August 2013)

Ich wäre am Sonntagnachmittag wieder fully bereit.
Ist noch wer spitz auf Kehren?


----------



## Gurgel (25. August 2013)

Die Petition gegen die 2m Regel ist online: https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

Unterzeichnen und weiterleiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBab (30. August 2013)

Servus,
 ist heute abend um 18.15 jemand an der Neckarbrücke in Tübingen?


----------



## mtbjahn (1. September 2013)

Ich hab´ da gerade so `ne verrückte Idee: Man könnt´ ja mal wieder mit anderen Menschen zusammen MTB fahren gehen, zumal das Wetter heut´ scheinbar doch besser als ursprünglich angesagt ist. Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## Manu_ (5. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Das Wetter bleibt weiterhin super... Fährt jemand an diesem Freitag um 18:15 Uhr an der Tourist Info TÜ ?
Viele Grüße


----------



## mtbjahn (5. September 2013)

Vermutlich ja, ein Kollege und ich haben´s uns zumindest vorgenommen. Es würden dann also ein krasser Fourcrosser und ein flotter Flatdropper mitfahren.


----------



## Gurgel (6. September 2013)

Ich muss leider schon auf eine "Wedding-Warm-Up-Party".


----------



## BikerRT (6. September 2013)

hat jemand Lust morgen nach Albstadt zu gehen? Ich werd auf jeden Fall dort sein mit nem Arbeitskollegen


----------



## loretto6 (6. September 2013)

Ich bin nachher in TÜ am Start!


----------



## mtbjahn (6. September 2013)

Prima, bis gleich!


----------



## mtbjahn (6. September 2013)

BikerRT schrieb:


> hat jemand Lust morgen nach Albstadt zu gehen? Ich werd auf jeden Fall dort sein mit nem Arbeitskollegen



I'm not sure if I will go but at least three guys I know will be there (silver Transition Double, blue Norco Truax and probably black Santa Cruz DH-Bike). You can talk with them, they don't bite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxg (6. September 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> I'm not sure if I will go but at least three guys I know will be there (silver Transition Double, blue Norco Truax and probably black Santa Cruz DH-Bike). You can talk with them, they don't bite.



I won't be with the transition, I'll have a demo 7 tatoo with red E2200 wheels.

feel free to join us


----------



## mtbjahn (6. September 2013)

... and a BOS-Fork. I forgot about your other bike for a moment. 
Maybe I'm going to ride some trails near Reutlingen with 34CrMo4 tomorrow to "prepare" him for Finale Ligure.


----------



## blind (9. September 2013)

Hey ho!
ich werd Freitags mal wieder ganz kurz in Tübingen sein, hab aber leider grad festgestellt, dass ihr da ja nach Finale fahrt :-/ Der letzte Monat war leider viel zu schnell rum, hab total verpennt, dass es schon soweit ist.
Werd mein Bike also hier lassen und wünsch euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß! Werd mich auf jeden Fall melden wenn ich mal wieder Richtung Tübingen komm, bis dahin versuch ich mich weiterhin an dem Trail. [ame="http://vimeo.com/16295601"]Die Nase am Leopoldsberg[/ame] Lustigerweise sind meine Probleme hauptsächlich an den unspektakulären Stellen bzw. im unteren Abschnitt den man im Video gar nicht sieht.
Freu mich schon auf eure Bilder von Finale, vielleicht komm ich ja nächstes Jahr auch mal da hin


----------



## morei (9. September 2013)

Sehr beeindruckend !


----------



## blind (10. September 2013)

Nur damit kein Missverständnisse auftreten: Das bin nicht ich


----------



## morei (10. September 2013)

Ach so 
Egal, trotzdem sehr beeindruckend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (10. September 2013)

Nicht alle sind sm Freitag in Finale!


----------



## unreal82 (10. September 2013)

Suche im Raum Rottenburg leute zum Biken bitte Melden !


----------



## beetle (11. September 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder vom Wandern zurück. Eigentlich auch mal wieder mit Lust auf die Pfalz. 

Nach Rottenburg trau ich mich nicht mehr, da sind die Leute so unfreundlich.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. September 2013)

Ist heute in Tübingen jemand am Start ?

Die FNR Truppe würde gerne mal wieder mit euch radeln?

Gruss 
Edgar


----------



## beetle (13. September 2013)

Ich wollte heute abend fahren gehen. Wenn keiner an der TÜ-Info startet bin ich um 17:30 am Entringer Sportplatz, Parkplatz Saurücken.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (13. September 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Nicht alle sind sm Freitag in Finale!



Bis Du am Start?


----------



## loretto6 (13. September 2013)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig ausm Gschäft komm und es nicht wieder kübelt.


----------



## Bube (13. September 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wenn ich rechtzeitig ausm Gschäft komm und es nicht wieder kübelt.



Wir waren noch nie am Landesmittelpunkt... Findest du den?


----------



## loretto6 (13. September 2013)

Ich hoffe es


----------



## Bube (13. September 2013)

Plattfuss... Kleine Verzögerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. September 2013)

Ich such´ mir jetzt `ne andere Sportart, denn wenn sowas MTB fahren ist, dann werd´ ich´s wohl nie lernen:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/74449652"]http://vimeo.com/74449652[/ame]
Man beachte auch das Setup der Federung.


----------



## beetle (13. September 2013)

Find das Video auch deprimierend.


----------



## 4mate (14. September 2013)

Das ist kein Mountainbiking. Es hat damit so viel zu tun wie
ein Zirkusmotorrad für einen Zirkus-Bären mit einem frei-
lebenden Bären oder einem normalen Motorrad zu tun hat.
Trial ist es auch nicht. Wohl so eine Art von Bike-Parcour


----------



## chrisuu (14. September 2013)

Das Video ist der Hammer - hat mit "Mountainbiken" aber tatsächlich eher weniger zu tun.

...und alles ohne Protektoren!!


----------



## unreal82 (14. September 2013)

Suche In Rottenburg leute zum Biken bin M 31 J Bitte per privater Nachricht Melden Danke ^^


----------



## Bube (18. September 2013)

Ahhhh . Dann ist das gar kein Montnabike. Deshalb kann ich das nicht so gut.
Das erklärt mir jetzt aber einiges.



4mate schrieb:


> Das ist kein Mountainbiking. Es hat damit so viel zu tun wie
> ein Zirkusmotorrad für einen Zirkus-Bären mit einem frei-
> lebenden Bären oder einem normalen Motorrad zu tun hat.
> Trial ist es auch nicht. Wohl so eine Art von Bike-Parcour


----------



## Dude5882 (21. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre morgen ab ca 14 Uhr für eine Tour zu begeistern.

Noch jemand der nach dem Wählen Lust auf eine Tour hat?

VG Ingmar


----------



## Gurgel (25. September 2013)

Heute nachmittag jemand Lust auf eine Runde um Tübingen?


----------



## mtbjahn (28. September 2013)

In Finale Ligure war´s wieder mal sehr schön. Hier befinden sich einige Fotos von den Touren, die wir dort gefahren sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (28. September 2013)

also ich finde, das hat mehr mit MTB zu tun, als alles andere. Denn so kommt man über alle Hindernisse hinweg, die der Ber so stellt - vielleicht abgesehen von 50 m freier Fall oder mehr. Und Marc-machs wie ich, einfach als geile Motivation sehen, noch ein bischen spielen gehen. Es bestätigt ja auch mein Motto "das tolle am biken ist, egal wie gut Du bist, man kann immer noch was dazulernen, sich weiterentwickeln, denn es gibt immer noch etwas was man noch nicht (fahren) kann",
CU und viel Spaß beim üben.
Übrigens Vinschgau war auch mehr als genial


----------



## Gurgel (28. September 2013)

Ich fahr miorgen mit einem Arbeitskollegen nach Wurmlingen, falls sich noch wer anschließen möchte.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. September 2013)

Finale und Vinschgau - bin doppelt neidisch


----------



## Maxg (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi everbody.

Anyone for a ride in Albstadt tomorrow?


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Oktober 2013)

Yes, Gurgel and I will come with you. I suggest that we meet at 9:30 where Gurgel lives - is that ok for both of you?


----------



## Gurgel (3. Oktober 2013)

ajo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (3. Oktober 2013)

War heute auf der Alb. Die wurde heute wegen Überfüllung geschlossen. Man hat sich dort fast tot getrampelt. Daher es abgebrochen.

Zudem sind wir recht wüst beschimpft worden von einem angeblichen auch Mountainbiker, der zu Fuß unterwegs war. Schon recht interessant, wenn es aus dem Wald brüllt und es gar nicht aufhört, obwohl bis zu einem gewissen Punkt der Person Gleichgültigkeit und Ignoranz entgegengesetzt wurde. Irgendwann hab ich dann mal mit gemacht mit dem Beschimpfen. Hat so viel gebracht wie wenn man gegen einen Pumakäfig tritt. Habe es daher halt wieder aufgegeben; bringt nichts. Nach 10 Minuten hat die Person es dann auch aufgegeben. Später unten am Parkplatz nochmal ein paar "Freundlichkeiten" hinterhergerufen.

Angeblich stammt die Person, zumindest was ich zwischen den Beleidigungsfetzen mitbekommen habe, aus dem Peditions-Umfeld. 

Da fährt man friedlich mit den Wanderen im Einklang, freundlich grüßend und ein paar nette Gespräche, durch den Wald, denkt an nix bößes, und dann haben die so jemanden raus gelassen. Schon interessant was sich für Abgründe bei manchen Mitbürgern auftun.


----------



## damage0099 (3. Oktober 2013)

War heute wirklich soviel los?
In welcher Gegend war das?


----------



## beetle (3. Oktober 2013)

Bei Mössingen. Wollt mal was neues ausprobieren. War da vorher noch nie.

Vielleicht doch langsam mal in ein anderes Bundesland ziehen.


----------



## Gurgel (3. Oktober 2013)

Ach was. Labern lassen und entspannt weiter rollen. Man kann nicht jedem die Welt erklären. 

Über was hat er sich denn überhaupt aufgeregt, wenn er angeblich selbst Biker ist?


----------



## beetle (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich war mir nicht sicher ob der nicht Handgreiflich werden würde. Ich bin einfach mal da geblieben wo ich war. Haben an einer Stelle noch ein wenig probiert, wobei die Geräuschkulisse stieg. Zum Glück hat er sich nur bis auf 30m heran getraut. Das war halt kein Gelaber mehr, ich habe Gewalt in der Luft gewittert.

Was der für ein Problem hatte? Hmm... wahrscheinlich weil wir nach seiner Ansicht so dumm sind an nem Feiertag am Albtrauf biken zu gehen.


----------



## Gurgel (3. Oktober 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Das war halt kein gelaber mehr, ich habe Gewalt in der Luft gewittert.



mit deiner metallisch verstärkten faust könntest du aber ordentlich austeilen


----------



## beetle (3. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ist es zum Glück nicht gekommen. Verdient hätte er es aber gehabt. Aber ich lehne ja Gewalt ab.


----------



## Eatin_Dust (3. Oktober 2013)

Moin Leute!

Ich bin vor kurzem erst aus dem hohen Norden nach Tübingen gezogen. 
Würde mich freuen wenn ich hier ein paar nette Leute zum biken in der Gegend finden würde!


----------



## beetle (3. Oktober 2013)

Kann sein, dass ich morgen noch eine kleine Runde drehe. So früher Nachmittag. Aber nur wenn sich das Wetter hält. Kannst gerne mit.


----------



## Eatin_Dust (3. Oktober 2013)

Ja, gerne! Wo denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (3. Oktober 2013)

Tübingen, wo genau ergibt sich, würde ich sagen.  Halt einfach mal fahren, bis die Lust vergeht oder so. Ganz so viele Möglichkeiten gibts nicht im direkten Umfeld. 

Wahrscheinlich so um 3. Aber wenn es regnet oder geregnet hat, dann nicht.


----------



## Eatin_Dust (3. Oktober 2013)

Ok, wo treffen wir uns?


----------



## damage0099 (3. Oktober 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Bei Mössingen. Wollt mal was neues ausprobieren. War da vorher noch nie.
> 
> Vielleicht doch langsam mal in ein anderes Bundesland ziehen.



Hi,
ah ok, danke für die Info


----------



## damage0099 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich drehe so gegen 1300-1400 eine kleine Runde im Echaztal,
jemand spontan lust / Zeit?


----------



## beetle (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich überleg eben die Mössinger Runde nochmal in den Angriff zu nehmen. Echaztal kenn ich schon recht gut. Oder ich bleib ganz einfach in Tübingen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. Oktober 2013)

Treffpunkt für die Echaztalradler ist

14Uhr Friedhof Pfullingen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (4. Oktober 2013)

Ok, alles klar...


----------



## unreal82 (5. Oktober 2013)

Suche in Rottenburg / umgebung w zum biken


----------



## beetle (6. Oktober 2013)

- Bessere Lösung gefunden -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muddymartin (6. Oktober 2013)

Vielleicht sind die meisten von Euch schon dabei, nur um ganz sicher zu  gehen....spricht man Leute auf den Trails an, haben zwar viele von der  Aktion gehört, sicher aber doch erstaunlich viele noch nicht beteiligt!

WieIhr vielleicht bemerkt habt, regt sich in         Baden-Württemberg  Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel, die es         Radfahrern verbietet,  auf Waldwegen unter 2-Meter-Breite zu         fahren. 

_V_.a. gibt es eine Petition, die von der DIMB, dem ADFC          und den Radsportverbänden getragen wird und von jedem - auch          außerhalb von Baden-Württemberg - ganz leicht online          unterzeichnet werden kann. 34.000 Unterschriften haben wir          schon, 50.000 brauchen wir, gerne auch mehr. Zusammen schaffen          wir das! 

        Bitte unterstützt uns bei dieser Aktion!

        Das geht ganz einfach:
        - bitte den Hinweis auf die Petition auf Eurer Facebook-Seite         oder Homepage posten:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

        - gerne zusätzlich die Initiative _"_Open           Trails_"_ liken:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Danke und voraus und Kette rechts!


----------



## alböhi (14. Oktober 2013)

39 von 50 Tausend Unterschriften haben wir schon.

Das passiert Heute in Stuttgart:



> Falls sich noch jemand aus Stuttgart und Umgebung für die Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel engagieren will:
> wir treffen uns morgen zum ersten Mal um 19h in Stuttgart-Süd. Bisher haben ca. 10 Leute zugesagt.
> Bei Interesse PM an mich.
> 
> ...


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2013)

Fr_Nachmittag oder Sa_morgen jemand enduromäßig unterwegs?


----------



## Bube (16. Oktober 2013)

Materialschlacht...


----------



## damage0099 (16. Oktober 2013)

...aber nur, wenn das Material nicht stimmt


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Oktober 2013)

Am Samstag werd´ ich voraussichtlich zwecks Bikepark-Besuch nach Albstadt fahren. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust dazu? Eventuell könnt´ ich auch jemanden im Auto mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. Oktober 2013)

Mir scheint, die Petition zeigt etwas Wirkung:

Heute einige, neu aufgestellte "Kernzonen-Schilder" gesehen 
Eins hätte ich beinahe übersehen, aber zum Glück haben ein paar fleißige Bienen einige Bäume über den Einstieg zum Trail platziert und aus versehen liegen lassen...

Bin ich gespannt, wie DAS ausgeht!!!

Ich hoffe schwer, daß alle (auch still mitlesende) unterschreiben und auch Bekannte etc. darauf aufmerksam machen.

Falls die Petition Erfolg hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß die Einfahrten ääääh Eingänge zu den Abfahrten (  ) "frei" bleiben.
Viel eher glaube ich, daß es dann noch schlimmer wird...

Wir werden sehen.

Nerven tut's trotzdem!


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Oktober 2013)

alle Jahre wieder:
https://www.facebook.com/events/652396268124955/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## loretto6 (25. Oktober 2013)

Heute Abend jemand in TÜ am Start? Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand mitfährt.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (30. Oktober 2013)

damit das Forum nicht einfriert schreibe ich mal etwas..

lowbudget und secondhand geht weiter.

Ich habe nun einen neuen Rahmen mit 150mm Federweg hinten..
Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Gabel mit nem Federweg um die 150mm und einem Direct Mount Umwerfer.
Hier geht es mir hauptsächlich um die Gabel. Ne neue ist einfach nicht drin..
Daher wäre ich sehr erzückt wenn wer aus der Tübinger Gegend noch ne Gabel rumliegen hat und sie anbietet...
Sehr gern etwas in die Richtung Pike oder Revelation. Mit Steckachserln.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich hätte noch eine Marzocchi Drop Off rumliegen. Die kann ich Dir für kleines Geld geben. Ich hab die noch von einem gebraucht gekauften und umgebauten Komplettrad übrig. braucht vielleicht ein paar neue Dichtungen aber sonst ist die glaub OK. Ist halt ein bissele schwer. Schaft 1 1/8 zoll, 20 mm Steckachse. Ich kann sie am WE mla mitbringen wenn Du willst.
cu
Martin


----------



## LeDidi (30. Oktober 2013)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> damit das Forum nicht einfriert schreibe ich mal etwas..
> 
> lowbudget und secondhand geht weiter.
> 
> ...



Hab noch eine Fox 32, allerdings QR.


----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Oktober 2013)

Wie schaut es trailtechnisch direkt um Tübingen aus? Bin übers We da aber morgen scheint ja der einzige trockene Tag zu sein. Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich werd´ wohl morgen fahren, wann und wo weiß ich allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## BikerRT (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich würd morgen früh fahren.  Allerdings schon um 9.30 Uhr, da ich mittags keine zeit habe. Ich werde am alten Bahnhof in pfullingen starten


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Oktober 2013)

@BikerRT: Wie wär´s alternativ mit `ner Runde Rumhüpfen in der Grube? Gurgel und ich werden morgen ungefähr von 10 bis 12 oder 13 Uhr dort sein.

Danach fahren wir eventuell noch `ne Tour in der Nähe von Tübingen oder auf der Alb (oder beides). 

Herr Tabletop84 (und wer sonst noch Lust und Zeit hat) kann sich natürlich auch gerne uns anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (31. Oktober 2013)

ich bin jetzt doch nicht in Tübingen weil das Wetter so mies ausschaut (wollte noch Wildbad dran hängen) aber sicher irgendwann mal da. Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## BikerRT (31. Oktober 2013)

Grube geht auch.  Mein neues Bike hat bishrr nämlich nur Asphalt gesehen.  Kann jemand ne Dämpfer pumpe  mitbringen?


----------



## Gurgel (31. Oktober 2013)

dämpfer sind der teufel, hab dementsprechend leider nur ne gabelpumpe. mark hat aber sicher sowas. 

1000 uhr passt bei mir aber, bis morgen!


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Oktober 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> dämpfer sind der teufel, hab dementsprechend leider nur ne gabelpumpe. mark hat aber sicher sowas.
> 
> 1000 uhr passt bei mir aber, bis morgen!



Ich hab´ vermutlich als einziger Mensch auf der Welt `ne total innovative Pumpe, die sowohl für Gabeln als auch für Dämpfer funktioniert und die bring´ ich morgen mit.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. November 2013)

Der Wahnsinn - hast du die selbst entwickelt - da sieht man mal wieder .... dem Ingenieur ist nix zu schwör :-D

Aber zum Thema: ich würde auch kommen, 10:00 passt, ich brauche nur nochmal eine Wegbeschreibung zur Kiesgrube.


----------



## mtbjahn (1. November 2013)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn - hast du die selbst entwickelt - da sieht man mal wieder .... dem Ingenieur ist nix zu schwör :-D
> 
> Aber zum Thema: ich würde auch kommen, 10:00 passt, ich brauche nur nochmal eine Wegbeschreibung zur Kiesgrube.



Ja, mit dem Patent werd´ ich bestimmt Millionen verdienen.

Die Wegbeschreibung kommt gleich als E-Mail bei Dir an.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (1. November 2013)

einwandfrei, werd dann mal durch den Schönbuch radeln und noch den einen oder anderen trail mitnehmen. Komm halt ein bisschen später
cu
MoQ


----------



## mtbjahn (1. November 2013)

Hier sind ein paar Fotos von heute.

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. November 2013)

schon, vielleicht nicht so lange wie gestern ;-), hast Du einen Plan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (2. November 2013)

Mir würden heut´ auch zwei Stunden reichen. 
Ich könnt´ mir vorstellen, mal wieder auf der Alb bei Pfullingen (Übersberg) zu fahren, das von Dir gestern vorgeschlagene Nagoldtal wär´ aber auch denkbar.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. November 2013)

Ich bin irgendwie gerade unmotiviert. Alles grau draußen und nass. 

Andererseite - das Würmtal bei Pforzheim ist auch im Regen lustig ... wenn Du also insgesamt 3 Stunden Autosport für 2 Stunden Radsport auf guten trails in Kauf nehmen willst würd ich nicht nein sagen. Könntest mich ja hier aufsammeln.


----------



## mtbjahn (2. November 2013)

"3 Stunden Autosport für 2 Stunden Radsport" - das ist selbst bei den besten Trails und optimalen Bedingungen für meinen Geschmack ein schlechtes Verhältnis.
Aber hier in RT ist es seit mehreren Stunden warm, trocken und windig. Da müßt´ man auf der Alb eigentlich relativ gut fahren können (bergab halt mit Schützern).


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. November 2013)

bin heute zickig - kann mich nicht aufraffen.


----------



## mtbjahn (2. November 2013)

Ich dacht´, das heißt bei Euch "kein Vertrauen" oder "nicht on fire".

Ich bin dann halt nur meine Hausstrecke gefahren, ging recht gut.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (2. November 2013)

Da hast Du recht - kommt aber eigentlich auf's gleiche raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (8. November 2013)

Heute Abend 18:15 Neckarbrücke in Tübingen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn noch jemand mitfährt.


----------



## mtbjahn (9. November 2013)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend 18:15 Neckarbrücke in Tübingen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn noch jemand mitfährt.



Da bist Du aber nicht ganz trocken geblieben, stimmt´s?

Ich würd´ gerne heut´ ein bisschen fahren. Hat sonst noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## loretto6 (9. November 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Da bist Du aber nicht ganz trocken geblieben, stimmt´s



War halb so wild. Nach ner halben Stunde wollt ich schon umdrehen, dann hat's aber aufgehört zu regnen.


----------



## eahaemmerle (10. November 2013)

Sorry für die "Werbung", aber ich muss meine 66 schnell loswerden, damit ich eine Totem finanzieren kann:
http://m.bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/263713-marzocchi-66-2006
Wer in Tübingen wohnt, zahlt natürlich keinen Versand


----------



## Dude5882 (15. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich frage mal vorsichtig an: hätte jemand Interesse, am Sonntag mit eine Tour auf der Alb zu unternehmen? Wie sind denn gerade die Trails auf der Alb?

VG Ingmar

EDIT: Bin am Sonntag auf der Geislinger Alb unterwegs. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, einfach melden.


----------



## loretto6 (15. November 2013)

Ich fahr nachher wieder - 18:15  Neckarbrücke, jemand dabei?


----------



## mtbjahn (15. November 2013)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn ich die Wahl hab´, dann fahr´ ich lieber bei Tageslicht.


----------



## Gurgel (16. November 2013)

Morgen jemand Lust etwas um Tübingen zu touren? 2h rum?


----------



## beetle (16. November 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Lust etwas um Tübingen zu touren? 2h rum?



Ok. Bin dabei. Bin aber zum einen total unfit und zum anderen mindest genauso langsam den Berg runter.


----------



## Gurgel (16. November 2013)

Super, das passt schon. Wann wärs dir ungefähr recht? Mir isses ziemlich egal, hauptsache Tageslicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (16. November 2013)

So mittags 13:00?


----------



## Gurgel (16. November 2013)

haja!


----------



## beetle (16. November 2013)

Subba! Wo?


----------



## Gurgel (16. November 2013)

Gute Frage. Wohin solls denn gehen? Funkmast, Wurmlinger Kapelle, irgendwo in Ujesingen?


----------



## beetle (16. November 2013)

Mir egal. Hauptsache raus.


----------



## Gurgel (16. November 2013)

Na super. Arg viel mehr schwebt mir auch nicht vor. 

Lass morgen mal spontan entscheiden...


----------



## beetle (16. November 2013)




----------



## loretto6 (17. November 2013)

wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, würde ich mich anschließen. Aber Achtung bin derzeit nur auf einem Kettenblatt unterwegs.


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

Solange das nicht das 42er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (17. November 2013)

Dann schlage ich mal als Treffpunkt für die Tübinger das Haagtor vor, so 12:20? Dann fahren wir von dort in Richtung Pfäffingen?


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

Oder 13oo am Haagtor und ich komm da hin.


----------



## Gurgel (17. November 2013)

das wär mir noch lieber. dann machen wirs so!


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

Wolltest du nicht bei Tageslicht fahren? Gerade ist es ja echt dunkel.


----------



## loretto6 (17. November 2013)

Keine Sorge, es ist das 22-er. Bis nachher!


----------



## beetle (17. November 2013)

Schee wars. Meine Hand hats mir nicht übel genommen, was mich zuversichtlich stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Sorry, für kurzes Off-topic, aber es ist heute auch das letzte Mal - versprochen! 

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr ganz zu schaffen, 
*ABER* die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

Bitte daher jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen. Nicht alle sind (regelmäßig) auf Facebook unterwegs!

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## LeDidi (24. November 2013)

Hey, wie schmuddlig ist's denn in der Heimat? Geht's auf den Trails?
Stichwort "schmuddlig": Braucht noch jemand Winterreifen?

Gruß, Didi


----------



## DocB (24. November 2013)

Also ich hab' mich heut' gut eingesaut - Allerdings war das "niedliche Pfützlein" auch unwerwartet nabentief  und hingesemmelt hat's mich auch noch später 
Alles in allem aber typisch Herbst - wenigstens trocken von oben...


----------



## mtbjahn (1. Dezember 2013)

Gurgel und ich werden morgen gegen 14 Uhr `ne Tour um Tübingen `rum fahren. Falls jemand wider Erwarten Zeit und Lust hat, kann er/sie sich gerne uns anschließen.


----------



## IBEX73 (2. Dezember 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber wenn ich die Wahl hab´, dann fahr´ ich lieber bei Tageslicht.


Hi,bin zwar gerade Out of Order,aber wo hängt/steht denn das herum?


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung, hab´ ich hier gefunden.


----------



## IBEX73 (3. Dezember 2013)

Ah,ich dachte schon,mir entgeht was   


Der Satzbau lässt auf gehobenen Dienst schliessen! Gefährliche Spezies.


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 5000. Eintrag in diesem Thread!

Daher und vor allem, weil es von Hand geschrieben ist, hab´ ich auch starke Zweifel, daß es sich tatsächlich um ein Plakat vom BUND handelt. 
Interessant find´ ich aber auch die in den Kommentaren verlinkte Facebook-Seite namens StreetArt in Germany.


----------



## IBEX73 (4. Dezember 2013)

Danke, Du Spassvogel  . Mein zweiter Eintrag=der 5000ste.Was habe ich damit gewonnen?

Habt ihr übrigens alle brav den GEA von gestern gelesen? In 100 Jahren wird die 2 Meter-Regel nicht geändert,ist doch völlig logisch,oder?
Diese Regierung setzt sich doch ebenso über 80000 Gegnerstimmen beim Nationalpark hinweg..... Was sollen da ein paar Velofahrer ausrichten......

Das der 5002te Eintrag ned so fad ist.....DA scheisst einen keiner an,wenn du mit dem Bike unterwegs bist....


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. Dezember 2013)

Habe gestern einen entsprechenen (meinen ersten) Leserbrief an den GEA geschrieben. Da hat sich wieder ganz nett der Schwäbische Albverein zu Wort gemeldet. Rot-Grün sieht es halt auch nicht so eng mit der Bürgerbeteiligung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (4. Dezember 2013)

schönes Bild 

Tja...verbohrter und konservativer als das Ländle geht nimmer....ist doch bekannt 

Abwarten....


----------



## IBEX73 (4. Dezember 2013)

@bubutz2000:Sind die Kettenblätter schon runtergenudelt?   Demnächst gibt es wieder Nachschub!

 @damage0099: Danke  ,war der Beginn einer lässigen Tour-Vorgipfel auf etwas über 3000......


Upps,hatte ich erwähnt das ich (Ehren) Mitglied (25 jahre) beim SAV bin? Das ist mein Passiver Beitrag-von meinen zig Stunden (Auftragsfrei-einfach privat!) Wegepflege will ich gar nicht gross anfangen......somit kann ich mit Fug+Recht behaupten das ich weiß,wer was im Wald "zerstört"! Wir,sprich die Biker,sind mitunter der kleinste Teil.


----------



## blind (4. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin ja nicht mehr im Ländle, aber mann muss (leider) auch zugeben, dass einige trails innerhalb wirklich kurzer ziemlich ausgefahren werden/wurden.
Die Fraktion unter den Wanderern die "ihre" Wege gefährdet sieht und gern allein unterwegs ist, trifft auf die Fraktion unter den Bikern die gerne die Wanderer abschaffen würden. Der Großteil beider Seiten hat mit dem Konflikt meiner Meinung nach gar nichts zu tun, die "Extremisten" Sorgen (mal wieder) für die Meinungsbildung. 
Mit etwas mehr Rücksichtsnahme müsste sich niemand diesen Stress machen...

P.S.: Die Haltung der Landesregierung finde ich unter aller Sau! Gibts überhaupt noch wählbare Parteien???


----------



## Yetibike (5. Dezember 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen entsprechenen (meinen ersten) Leserbrief an den GEA geschrieben. Da hat sich wieder ganz nett der Schwäbische Albverein zu Wort gemeldet. Rot-Grün sieht es halt auch nicht so eng mit der Bürgerbeteiligung.


 

Was hat den der SAV beigetragen? Wenn´s negativ ist sollte man den Herren vielleicht mal mitteilen das im SAV einige Biker inzwischen Mitglied sind und das nicht nur in einem Ortschaftsverein.


----------



## DocB (5. Dezember 2013)

blind schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht mehr im Ländle, aber mann muss (leider) auch zugeben, dass einige trails innerhalb wirklich kurzer ziemlich ausgefahren werden/wurden.
> .. Der Großteil beider Seiten hat mit dem Konflikt meiner Meinung nach gar nichts zu tun, die "Extremisten" Sorgen (mal wieder) für die Meinungsbildung.
> ..


Als Beispiel mal der Weg vom Österberg runter zum Schafstall an der Ammer. Da sind die schönen Spitzkehren total "verschmiert". Ich würde vorschlagen, dort jeweils Absperrungen mit Lattenzaun anzubringen (eine Latte hoch, so dass bei Sturz keine Verletzungsgefahr, aber Abkürzen unmöglich). War als Wanderer mit meinem Sohn dort und sind fast nicht hochgekommen, weil "breitgerutschte" und damit verschlammte Kurven. Biker, die Speed brauchen, sollen die Wiese runterbrettern oder auf einen Parallelpfad entlang der Wiese ausweichen, finde ich. Und ich kann Hinterradversetzen üben.


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Dezember 2013)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Was hat den der SAV beigetragen? Wenn´s negativ ist sollte man den Herren vielleicht mal mitteilen das im SAV einige Biker inzwischen Mitglied sind und das nicht nur in einem Ortschaftsverein.



Er meint vermutlich diesen Artikel:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=663526


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. Dezember 2013)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen entsprechenen (meinen ersten) Leserbrief an den GEA geschrieben. Da hat sich wieder ganz nett der Schwäbische Albverein zu Wort gemeldet. Rot-Grün sieht es halt auch nicht so eng mit der Bürgerbeteiligung.



Immerhin hat der GEA den Leserbrief ungekürzt abgedruckt...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. Dezember 2013)

Sauber.
In der heutigen Ausgabe?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. Dezember 2013)

Yepp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (7. Dezember 2013)

hat morgen wer interesse?


----------



## beetle (7. Dezember 2013)

Für was?


----------



## Gurgel (8. Dezember 2013)

Naja, bißchen Schlossberg halt. Die steilen Abfahrten müssten einigermaßen trocken sein.


----------



## beetle (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde wenn eine runde auf Waldwegen drehen. Für alles andere ist es mir zu schlammig.


----------



## Gurgel (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich möchte schon illegal fahren.


----------



## beetle (8. Dezember 2013)

Ist mir zu schlammig. Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (8. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt, da ich wieder auf zwei Kettenblättern fahren kann, würde ich mitfahren. Wann soll's denn losgehen?


----------



## Gurgel (8. Dezember 2013)

Schön! 14:00 am Haagtor?


----------



## loretto6 (8. Dezember 2013)

Passt!


----------



## beetle (10. Dezember 2013)

Geht denn wer am So, 19.01.2014 19:00 in die Reutlinger Stadthalle zu "BikeBergsteigen  mit dem Mountainbike an Grenzen gehen" von Harald Philipp? Man könnte sich ja vorher gemeinsam dort treffen und vorher ein Bier trinken gehen.

Wer ist dabei?


Karten gibt es hier: http://www.expedition-erde.de/veranstaltungen/bikebergsteigen/


----------



## LeDidi (11. Dezember 2013)

Das grenzt ja an Vorglühen vor der Party!


----------



## beetle (11. Dezember 2013)

Wer feiert nicht gerne?


----------



## damage0099 (11. Dezember 2013)

Gute Frage


----------



## Gurgel (13. Dezember 2013)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Teile des Freitagstreffs (Loretto+Gurgel) starten heute schon um 1400.


----------



## IBEX73 (13. Dezember 2013)

beetle schrieb:


> Geht denn wer am So, 19.01.2014 19:00 in die Reutlinger Stadthalle zu "BikeBergsteigen  mit dem Mountainbike an Grenzen gehen" von Harald Philipp? Man könnte sich ja vorher gemeinsam dort treffen und vorher ein Bier trinken gehen.
> 
> Wer ist dabei?
> 
> ...




Besser Mann/Frau geht nüchtern hin,sonst erscheint einem was der Harald+Friends so alles fährt als easy going....
Im Ernst:lohnt sich wirklich,auch wenn in den Filmbeiträgen zeitweise etwas zu "abrasiv" gefahren wird...Langsam fahren wirkt eben im Film langweilig.


----------



## Gurgel (13. Dezember 2013)

Die Bedingungen sind so gut, dass ich auf eine zweite Tour sogar fast Lust hätte.  Bin aber schon ziemlich ausgebucht dieses Wochenende, daher auch keine Zeit für Stammtisch (zumal Mark auch nicht hier ist).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (13. Dezember 2013)

Gurgel schrieb:


> ... (zumal Mark auch nicht hier ist).



Stimmt, der ist momentan nicht hier, sondern hier.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (14. Dezember 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Stimmt, der ist momentan nicht hier, sondern hier.


----------



## beetle (14. Dezember 2013)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Stimmt, der ist momentan nicht hier, sondern hier.



Sehr schön. Noch mehr Stahl.


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie scheint der Post von BluBfiX verloren gegangen zu sein. 
Hier kann im Prinzip jeder mitfahren, unabhängig von Alter, Rad oder Fahrstil. Feste Termine gibt´s nur freitags um 18:15 Uhr an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen und dienstags bei der Dämpferklinik in Tübingen. Zumindest bei dem Freitagstermin ist es aber sinnvoll, vorher hier zu fragen, ob tatsächlich jemand fährt.
Ansonsten kannst Du einfach mal bei `ner hier angekündigten Tour mitfahren oder selbst `nen Vorschlag machen.


----------



## BluBfiX (20. Dezember 2013)

Danke nochmal
Wo fahrt ihr dann bzw. was fahrt ihr 
eher single trails
oder waldwege
ich persöhnlich kenn mich relativ gut im Schönbuch aus


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Dezember 2013)

Wir fahren meistens breitere Wege oder Straßen hoch und Singletrails runter. Bei den genannten Treffs wird logischerweise in den Wäldern um Tübingen herum gefahren, aber vor allem am Wochenende fahren wir auch zeitweise auf der Alb, in der Wurmlinger Grube, im Bike-Park Albstadt, in Skateparks, auf Schulhöfen ...


----------



## loretto6 (20. Dezember 2013)

Bevorzugt Trails. Berghoch gerne auch Waldwege oder Straße.


----------



## BluBfiX (28. Dezember 2013)

Ok danke 
Ich würde mal mitgehen wenn das Wetter wieder besser ist und es länger hell ist


----------



## unreal82 (28. Dezember 2013)

Suche Biker in Rottenburg und Umgebung Bis ca 15 Km Bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (4. Januar 2014)

Bevor dieser Thread von der ersten Seite des Unterforums verschwindet: Hatt´ ich schonmal erwähnt, daß man in Finale Ligure recht nett Fahrrad fahren kann? Beweisfotos gibt´s hier.


----------



## Gurgel (5. Januar 2014)

Ist da Isallo Extasy dabei? Irgendwie kommt mir eine Stelle bekannt vor.


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Januar 2014)

Nein, den Isallo Extasy sind wir dieses Mal nicht gefahren. MQT war schon viel öfter als wir dort und ist ihn komischerweise noch nie gefahren. Dafür hat er uns `nen anderen Trail ganz in der Nähe vom Isallo Extasy gezeigt, der mir persönlich noch besser gefällt, weil er im Gegensatz zum Isallo Extasy einige Drop-Möglichkeiten bietet (Fotos ...701 bis ...717).  
Die Stellen, die Du kennst, sind ...681 / ...684 (Sprung neben 24-Stunden-Strecke), ...726 bis ...731 (Din / Mellogno --> Madonna Della Guardia) und ...739 bis ...743 (H-Trail), eventuell auch noch ...748 bis ...751 ("Verlängerung" der Nato-Base-Trails Richtung Tal).


----------



## Gurgel (5. Januar 2014)

Ok, alles klar. Ich meinte 717. Isallo hat zwei oder drei sehr ähnliche Stellen.


----------



## beetle (6. Januar 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Bevor dieser Thread von der ersten Seite des Unterforums verschwindet: Hatt´ ich schonmal erwähnt, daß man in Finale Ligure recht nett Fahrrad fahren kann? Beweisfotos gibt´s hier.



Vor allem ist es dort wärmer. Trotz teils "flowiger trails" nicht so eine Matschkiste wie der Schönbuch heute.Ich wäre gerne wieder da.


----------



## DocB (6. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub', ich war noch nie so dreckig wie heute nach 49km Schönbuch. Heute lustig, aber auf Dauer hätte ich gerne weniger Fango. Wo bleibt bloß der Frost mit dem Puderzucker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (6. Januar 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Vor allem ist es dort wärmer. Trotz teils "flowiger trails" nicht so eine Matschkiste wie der Schönbuch heute.Ich wäre gerne wieder da.


Mit "flowiger trails" meint beetle, daß die Trails in Finale teilweise/zeitweise kleinen Bachläufen geähnelt haben. Andere Trails waren zwar relativ trocken, aber wir sind immer wieder durch teilweise sehr große und tiefe Pfützen gefahren. Wir sind jedesmal sehr dreckig ins Hotel zurückgekommen. Da ich davor immer im Spätsommer dort war und daher Finale nur komplett trocken gekannt hab´, war ich davon ziemlich überrascht.


----------



## beetle (6. Januar 2014)

Uns sind drei entgegen gekommen, die sahen gut nach Fango aus. Wir sind fast nur legal unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## beetle (6. Januar 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Mit "flowiger trails" meint beetle, daß die Trails in Finale teilweise/zeitweise kleinen Bachläufen geähnelt haben. [...]



Genau. Der Römerweg war schon witzig. Das war stellenweise ein richtiger Bach. Läuft dort eigentlich im Sommer auch Wasser entlang?


----------



## BluBfiX (6. Januar 2014)

"Römerweg" im schönbuch ?
Ne der ist normaler weise furz trocken im sommer


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (7. Januar 2014)

ne, Römerstraße in Finale ....
ein bisschen nass ist es da immer aber dieses mal wars schon ziemlich arg ;-)


----------



## DocB (7. Januar 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Uns sind drei entgegen gekommen, die sahen gut nach Fango aus. Wir sind fast nur legal unterwegs gewesen.


Ja, wir waren 3. Solange es nicht trockener wird, fahre ich die Trails auch nicht mehr, das macht die zu kaputt. Wobei die Ursache (z.B. Mühneck) auch am Harvestereinsatz vom letzten Winter liegen mag. Der Boden ist tw. derart verdichtet, dass das Wasser nirgendwo hin kann und sich prima in den Kuhlen ansammelt. Ich hab' stellenweise ein "Pavée" angelegt  , aber irgendwer macht das immer wieder weg oder fährt nicht drüber, sondern am Rand entlang. Das hebelt die Steine dann doch raus, obwohl ich immer möglichst große und schwere nehme (Keine kurzen "Stöckchen" wg. Speichen..). Aber ist ja sowieso alles nicht erlaubt, schade, ich würde gerne legal Trailpflege betreiben...


----------



## beetle (7. Januar 2014)

Ja, der letzte Winter war für dir Trails ein Desaster. Die Harvester haben viel zerstört.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Januar 2014)

Morgen Nachmittag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## beetle (10. Januar 2014)

Sonntag ne Runde? Hätte mal Lust auf Rossberg und da die Ecke. Wetter wird sonnig und wahrscheinlich "flowig".


----------



## matza44 (10. Januar 2014)

Geh morgen um 14:00 Uhr los. Von Tübingen aus ins Schönbuch. 
Jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## Bube (17. Januar 2014)

Heute jemand am Start? Wir kommen zum Treff....


----------



## damage0099 (17. Januar 2014)

Hättest dich eimo früher gemeldet


----------



## Bube (17. Januar 2014)

Koiner da .


----------



## britta-ox (20. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hättest dich eimo früher gemeldet


Äba. Dann wära ma gricht gwea!


----------



## unreal82 (25. Januar 2014)

Hallo, wer hat zeit zum Biken


----------



## RT_Biker (26. Januar 2014)

Also ich hätte Zeit für ne Runde, wo und was willst du fahren?


----------



## RT_Biker (26. Januar 2014)

War dann wohl doch nicht so dringend oder ist dir das Internet abgeraucht?

Vielleicht klappt's ja nächstes mal.

Gruß
Thommy


----------



## 4mate (26. Januar 2014)

Letzteres.
Seinen zahlreich eröffneten Threads und seinen Beiträgen in anderen
Threads nach zu urteilen, war das nicht auf "Heute" bezogen, sondern
darauf, dass irgendwann mal überhaupt jemand mit ihm fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RT_Biker (26. Januar 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ist er einfach (zu) wählerisch  oder einfach unreal.

LG
Thommy


----------



## unreal82 (26. Januar 2014)

RT_Biker schrieb:


> Also ich hätte Zeit für ne Runde, wo und was willst du fahren?


Biken in Rottenburg oder Umgebung .. hab diese woche zeit 

hey leute bin leider nicht jeden tag im Foum Online ^_^ keine panik


----------



## unreal82 (26. Januar 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 269740
> Letzteres.
> Seinen zahlreich eröffneten Threads und seinen Beiträgen in anderen
> Threads nach zu urteilen, war das nicht auf "Heute" bezogen, sondern
> darauf, dass irgendwann mal überhaupt jemand mit ihm fährt...




Falsch mit fehlt manchmal die zeit ^^ und wie gesagt leider nicht jeden tag online um zu sehen wer denn zeit hätte  und bin momentan dabei neue strecken für denn Sommer zu suchen  wie gesagt wer möchte kann sich melden


----------



## beetle (27. Januar 2014)

Ich frag mich die ganze Zeit von was @RT_Biker da redet. Jetzt wirds mir klar. Ich hab den Herr Unreal auf meiner Ignoreliste.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Januar 2014)




----------



## beetle (27. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist der Account von dem Unreal gelöscht. So was aber auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2014)

Hast ihn vergrault?


----------



## beetle (28. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht hat er ja jetzt eine MTB Schönheit gefunden, mit der er glücklich dem Sonnenuntergang entgegen kurbeln kann, auf was seine Posts zu Folge wohl die Priorität lag. Wer braucht bei so viel Romantik noch das Forum?


----------



## neurofibrill (28. Januar 2014)




----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2014)

Ach jetzt hab ichs kapiert 
Du warst ihm nicht schön genug, hast ihn deshalb auf die IgnoreList gesetzt, er ist nun beleidigt und hat seinen Account gelöscht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Januar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ach jetzt hab ichs kapiert
> Du warst ihm nicht schön genug, hast ihn deshalb auf die IgnoreList gesetzt, er ist nun beleidigt und hat seinen Account gelöscht.


Falsch, muss heißen:
Er war dir nicht schön genug, hast in deshalb auf die Ignoreliste gesetzt,
als das rauskam, war er beleidigt und hat seinen Account gelöscht

 

Nichts für ungut Beetle nur Spaß, gelle.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Wie sieht's mit Schnee auf der Alb aus?


----------



## damage0099 (28. Januar 2014)

Der Schnee auf der Alb ist weiß  , durchkommen möglich, nachts gefroren, tagsüber matschig, also einfach nur geil!


----------



## beetle (28. Januar 2014)




----------



## Gurgel (29. Januar 2014)

Hat morgen nachmittag wer Lust? Sollte ja halbwegs trocken sein.


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Januar 2014)

Lust: ja
Zeit: mal schauen, vermutlich auch
An was hast Du denn gedacht - Tour oder Fahrtechniktraining? Bei letzterem müßt´ ich wohl nochmal aussetzen, aber `ne kürzere Tour (1,5 bis 2 Stunden) wär´ ok.


----------



## Gurgel (29. Januar 2014)

Eine kleine Tour ist der Plan, so 2-3 Abfahrten. Länger kann ich eh nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (29. Januar 2014)

Ok, und um wieviel Uhr willst Du starten?


----------



## Gurgel (29. Januar 2014)

14:30?


----------



## Bike-Rebuild (29. Januar 2014)

bin dabei! 
hab im Moment mehr Zeit als ich mir vorgestellt hab  (Volker & Mark)

PS: Gurgel=Volker?


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Januar 2014)

14:30 Uhr geht klar. Treffpunkt Tourist-Info?
@Bike-Rebuild: Ja, das hast Du gut erkannt!


----------



## Bike-Rebuild (29. Januar 2014)

@mtbjahn: ich wüste es - sehr attraktiv!

also 14:30 am Tourist-Info. zumindest ich und Mark…


----------



## Gurgel (29. Januar 2014)

Sollte klar gehen. Falls es mir zeitlich etwas eng wird, melde ich mich morgen rechtzeitig.


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Januar 2014)

Dann hoff´ ich mal (vor allem für Gurgel), daß wir morgen bessere Bedingungen haben als Herr Barnes in diesem Video.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (29. Januar 2014)

hab kein Mitleid mehr mit dem Frikko, weis gar nicht warum .....


----------



## Gurgel (29. Januar 2014)

Beim ersten nicht festgefrorenen Matschloch mach ich kehrt, das ist auch klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (29. Januar 2014)

MonsterQTreiber schrieb:


> hab kein Mitleid mehr mit dem Frikko, weis gar nicht warum .....


Nach fünf oder sechs Sekunden hab´ ich´s rausgefunden: Orange --> Faltrad von Canyon.
Wenn man sowas hauptberuflich macht, ist halt die Quantität der Kohle wichtiger als die Qualität des Sportgeräts.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (30. Januar 2014)

... die Welt ist schlecht :-( ;-)


----------



## beetle (30. Januar 2014)

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/552271152878990/Spanisch-Frikko.html


----------



## Gurgel (30. Januar 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Sollte ja halbwegs trocken sein.



Grandiose Fehleinschätzung.


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Januar 2014)

@beetle: Das hat MQT mit an Wahrscheinlichkeit grenzender Sicherheit gemeint.

@Gurgel: Ach komm, sooo schlimm war´s doch gar nicht. Die Räder sind ja jetzt wieder sauber (danke nochmal) und meine Wohnung mußt´ sowieso mal wieder gesaugt werden. Bloß schade, daß meine Hose nach nur einer Tour jetzt so dreckig ist.


----------



## beetle (31. Januar 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @beetle: Das hat MQT mit an Wahrscheinlichkeit grenzender Sicherheit gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2014)

@Loretto, radelst du heute?


----------



## loretto6 (31. Januar 2014)

Ja, hab ich vor. Kommt ihr?


----------



## loretto6 (31. Januar 2014)

Falls ihr kommt, könnt ihr mein neues Schutzblech bewundern. Hab ich mir nach der Jahresabschlussfahrt zugelegt.


----------



## neurofibrill (31. Januar 2014)

radelt ihr freitags rägelmäßig?
falls j: wann und wo???


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Januar 2014)

*regelmäßiger Termin: freitags, 18:15 Uhr, Tourist-Info Tübingen
Bitte vorher hier reinschauen und/oder fragen, ob tatsächlich jemand mitfährt!*


----------



## neurofibrill (31. Januar 2014)

voll gut.
werds heute allerdings nicht schaffen.


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2014)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Falls ihr kommt, könnt ihr mein neues Schutzblech bewundern. Hab ich mir nach der Jahresabschlussfahrt zugelegt.


Da war's doch nicht schmotzig


----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2014)

Wir kommen.


----------



## Bube (31. Januar 2014)

Hey @Loretto: Danke für die feine Tour von soeben.
Ist immer wieder schön mit dir!

Grüße von den FNR


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Februar 2014)

Gibt's Bilder vom neuen Schutzblech in Aktion? 


Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (2. Februar 2014)

Nein,ich glaub Bilder von meinem fast sauberen Arxxx verstoßen gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen! Das Kompliment von Bube möchte ich erwidern: macht immer sehr viel Spaß mit euch.


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Februar 2014)

hi, ich bins, der neue...
war heute trotz erkältung ne runde fahren.
mein bike ist (fast) neu und ich halts nicht zu hause aus.
1x10 is i.o. wenn auch an der ein od. anderen rampe etw. anstrengend.
bin heiß auf mehr.
hier noch ein link zu meinem (obsoleten) thread und 2 bildchen.


 


cheers


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Februar 2014)

fast vergessen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-trailride-in-tuebingen-und-umgebung.677254/


----------



## beetle (9. Februar 2014)

Wieso verbaust du dir denn nicht ein 42T Ritzel? Zum Beispiel: http://www.oneupcomponents.com/

Die Fatal Berts sind auch schon ein wenig älter.  Geile Kiste! Wenn mir das Wetter ein wenig mehr zusagt und ich die scheiß Erkältung los bin, können wir gern mal fahren gehen.


----------



## mtbjahn (9. Februar 2014)

Heut´ war´s auf der Alb erstaunlicherweise absolut trocken.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1564608


----------



## neurofibrill (10. Februar 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Wieso verbaust du dir denn nicht ein 42T Ritzel? Zum Beispiel: http://www.oneupcomponents.com/
> 
> Die Fatal Berts sind auch schon ein wenig älter.  Geile Kiste! Wenn mir das Wetter ein wenig mehr zusagt und ich die scheiß Erkältung los bin, können wir gern mal fahren gehen.


cool. die variante kannte ich noch gar nicht. hab an general lee von leonardi racing gedacht od. das self-made ritzel hier aus dem forum. muß ich mir noch überlegen. bis jetzt bin ich mal zufrieden so wies ist.
fahr eigentlich kein schwalbe mehr. hatte ich allerdings noch im keller (wie so einige teile an dem bike) rumliegen.


----------



## beetle (10. Februar 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Heut´ war´s auf der Alb erstaunlicherweise absolut trocken.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1564608



Neues Bike?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Februar 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Heut´ war´s auf der Alb erstaunlicherweise absolut trocken.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1564608


 
Neuer Sprung? 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Neuer Sprung?
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (10. Februar 2014)

Das ist doch HerbertSchuster auf seinem neuen Rad:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1510940

@Ride-on-Chris: Du kannst mir/uns gerne neue/andere Sprünge zeigen, aber Du fährst ja scheinbar nicht mit Jedem.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Februar 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Ride-on-Chris: Du kannst mir/uns gerne neue/andere Sprünge zeigen, aber Du fährst ja scheinbar nicht mit Jedem.



Würde ich ja, aber ich fahre ja scheinbar nicht mit jedem   

War übrigends nicht bös gemeint. Kam mir halt irgendwie bekannt vor der Baumstumpf 

Dir trotzdem noch ne schöne Woche.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Februar 2014)

Der neue Radfahrverein *BoF* (Biken ohne Freunde)


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2014)




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Februar 2014)

Haste da mal mehr Infos zu. 
Google spukt nichts aus.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2014)

Zum Glück weiß Google nicht alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Februar 2014)

Ja, wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr.


----------



## bubutz2000 (10. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Haste da mal mehr Infos zu.
> Google spukt nichts aus.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Man kennt sich untereinander nicht...


----------



## beetle (10. Februar 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> cool. die variante kannte ich noch gar nicht. hab an general lee von leonardi racing gedacht od. das self-made ritzel hier aus dem forum. muß ich mir noch überlegen. bis jetzt bin ich mal zufrieden so wies ist.
> fahr eigentlich kein schwalbe mehr. hatte ich allerdings noch im keller (wie so einige teile an dem bike) rumliegen.



Gibt auch noch eins von Wolftooth.


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Würde ich ja, aber ich fahre ja scheinbar nicht mit jedem
> 
> War übrigends nicht bös gemeint. Kam mir halt irgendwie bekannt vor der Baumstumpf
> 
> ...



War von mir auch nicht böse gemeint. Danke, das wünsch´ ich Dir auch!


----------



## neurofibrill (11. Februar 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Gibt auch noch eins von Wolftooth.


auch interessant. wird aber irgendwann auf 1x11 hinauslaufen. freilaufkörper für meinen lrs hab ich mir schon organisiert. aber zuerst mal ne variostütze.


----------



## matza44 (11. Februar 2014)

Wer ist heute Abend noch um 18:30 an der Dämpferklinik in Tübingen am Start für ne kleine Tour?
Alleine ist scheiße!


----------



## BluBfiX (11. Februar 2014)

At jemand bock jetzt zufahren sofort 
Würde gern dass tolle wettet ausburzen und nicht erst heutr abend gehen wenn es dunkel ist
Bin ab 16:10 von altenburg aus startklar


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2014)

besoffen sollte man nicht biken


----------



## BluBfiX (11. Februar 2014)

sry habs grad beim heimlaufen von der schule geschrieben 
hast du bock ??


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2014)

hehe 
Sry, zu weit weg im Moment


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BluBfiX (11. Februar 2014)

ok dann geh ich jetzt alleine 
bin zwar krank aber YOLO


----------



## BluBfiX (11. Februar 2014)

arrrrr ich krieg gleich n anfall 
in dem moment wo ich gehen will fährt meine mum her  und sagt mir dass ich n artzt termin nopch hab ........ 
MINDERWERTIG!!!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Februar 2014)

Ja, lass dich lieber mal durchchecken 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (11. Februar 2014)

Schlimm diese Erziehungsberechtigten.


----------



## BluBfiX (11. Februar 2014)

Echt übel
Naja hoff mr dass das wetter morgen auch so gut ist oder sogar besser ☀️


----------



## Bube (11. Februar 2014)

Jepp. Lol

Sind in BW schon Faschingsferien??


----------



## matza44 (11. Februar 2014)

Wenn keiner mitgeht. Geh ich halt gleich noch bei letztem Licht


----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ja, lass dich lieber mal durchchecken
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


DER ist nicht zu toppen....ich krieg mich net mehr ein


----------



## BluBfiX (11. Februar 2014)

in BW sind faschingsferien erst ab 1-7 märz
ich fahr halt nach der schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (11. Februar 2014)

Darfst net so eng sehen 
Schliess dich einfach mal einem Treffen an oder poste hier, wann du fahren willst.

Natürlich nüchtern, und ärztl. Attest nicht vergessen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Fahre heute mittag ein paar Abfahrten im Echaztal.

Start ist 13.30Uhr in Pfullingen (Friedhof, alter Bahnhof)

Jemand früher Schule aus? 

Nehme JEDEN mit wenn er Protektoren mitbringt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

Hast heut mittag schulfrei?

Kann leider nicht sooo kurzfristig


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Sorry, ist recht spontan. 
Wollte aber noch abwarten wieviel es heute morgen regnet.
Scheint aber trocken zu bleiben.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## IBEX73 (12. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Fahre heute mittag ein paar Abfahrten im Echaztal.
> 
> Start ist 13.30Uhr in Pfullingen (Friedhof, alter Bahnhof)
> 
> ...



Was für ´ne Grösse brauchst du denn ? ......


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Bring mir einfach deine Ellenbogenschoner mit. 

Das passt dann bei mir am Knie 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (12. Februar 2014)

bin ja schon etw. neidisch.
hab wohl eindeutig den falschen job.
vlt. sollte ich umschulen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ... umschulen...



Das ist genau das Stichwort 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## IBEX73 (12. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bring mir einfach deine Ellenbogenschoner mit.
> 
> Das passt dann bei mir am Knie
> 
> ...



Kennen wir uns? Oder war des bloß ins Blaue geraten  ?


----------



## IBEX73 (12. Februar 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> bin ja schon etw. neidisch.
> hab wohl eindeutig den falschen job.
> vlt. sollte ich umschulen



Ich würde soooowas von gerne Arbeiten gehen.....und aber auch wieder Biken können  !


----------



## neurofibrill (12. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Das ist genau das Stichwort
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


extra für dich eingeflochten...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Danke!!! 

Und wer fährt jetzt mit?


----------



## BluBfiX (12. Februar 2014)

Ich hab übelst bock aber erst ab 12:50 aus also erst so gegen 1330/45 einsatzbereit und nüchtern


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Und wer fährt jetzt mit?



Dein nüchterner Mitschüler:



BluBfiX schrieb:


> gegen 1330/45 einsatzbereit und nüchtern


----------



## neurofibrill (12. Februar 2014)

aber ich hab ja am montag urlaub.
vlt. hab ich glück mit dem wetter.
sonst mach ich fango.
wer weiß, vlt. ist ja IBEX73 bis dahin von seiner mysteriösen erkrankung genesen...


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris wird das schon machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (12. Februar 2014)

Wenn er schonmal mit JEDEM fährt, meldet sich wieder keiner


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

... => xxxx_xx_xxxxxOF!!! sag ich nur


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

BluBfiX schrieb:


> Ich hab übelst bock aber erst ab 12:50 aus also erst so gegen 1330/45 einsatzbereit und nüchtern


Wo wärst du um 13.45Uhr ?

Muss halt bis 16.00Uhr im Echaztal fertig sein, 
da es dann für mich noch in die





















Schule  geht. 

Kein Witz jetzt.


----------



## BluBfiX (12. Februar 2014)

Was fährst du 
Downhille freeride etc


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Fahre die Alb hoch und runter.

Geplant waren heute Abfahrten mit engen Kehren und felsigen schnellen Passagen.

Wie du das nennen würdest weiß ich nicht.

Hoch ist es eher gemütlich.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

BluBfiX schrieb:


> Was fährst du



Würde er Chuck Norris heißen, wäre die Antwort: "ALLES"


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Heute geht der Punkt eindeutig an dich

       


Mitfahrer wie sieht's aus?


----------



## bubutz2000 (12. Februar 2014)

Traut sich noch jemand?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Seit ich was von "hochfahren" schrieb ist Ruhe 

Auf geht's Leute: nehmt Gleitzeit, schwänzt die Schule oder den Arzttermin 
aber seid um 13.30 in Pfullingen.

Die Abfahrten könnten heute fast trocken sein. 

Wer weiß wann das wieder so ist.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

Irgendwie haben deine Ausschreibungen immer etwas abschreckendes an sich


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Nächstes mal schreib ich was von

Shutteln, runterbrennnen und um die Kurve sliden...



Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Schade.

Fahre dann alleine  (aber nicht am Treffpunkt vorbei)

Ride on
Chris


----------



## BluBfiX (12. Februar 2014)

Ich fahr mit bin bis um 13:45 dort


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

Ob er das noch liest?
Zur Not kannst neben dem Treffpunkt einkehren


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

Könnte versuche, ihn am Handy zu erreichen, wenn du tatsächlich dort sein wirst.
Ob er es an / dabei hat, ist die nächste Frage.

Er telefoniert nicht mit jedem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BluBfiX (12. Februar 2014)

Werde dort sein


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

ich schau mal, ob ich ihn erreiche


----------



## BluBfiX (12. Februar 2014)

Danke


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

Sein Handy ist aus oder kein Empfang.
Habe ihm ne SMS geschickt.
Aber es lohnt sich glaub nicht, wenn du dort auftauchst.

Er schrieb ja, daß er nicht am Treffpunkt vorbei fährt.


----------



## damage0099 (12. Februar 2014)

Aber dort ist das Trailangebot sehr groß, du wirst schon was finden


----------



## BluBfiX (12. Februar 2014)

Hab ihn nicht getroffen  Aber bin dann mit miem dad auf erkundungsfahrt gegangen und hab n paar geile wege entdeckt 
sind diesen ursulahochberg hochgefahren überholt mich plötzlikch einer mit dem gleichen bike wie ich hab nur in blau 
oben angekommen fährt der verrückte n trail runter schönes flottes tempo
Wieso verrückt ?
Bin den trail nachgefahren in schrittgeschwindigkeit
und ich fahr nicht übel


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. Februar 2014)

Sorry, habe deine Zusage nicht mehr rechtzeitig gelesen.
Bin um 13Uhr aus der Arbeit raus. Hatte heute nur kurz Zeit.
Vielleicht klappt's ja demnächst mal.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## loretto6 (13. Februar 2014)

Zehn Leute schreiben- einer fährt. Das Verhältnis zwischen Posts und Ausfahrten ist derzeit total beeindruckend!


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2014)

Ich bin gestern auch gefahren  ..... wie jeden Tag eigentlich


----------



## BluBfiX (13. Februar 2014)

Alle wollen zusammen fahren 
Nacher fahren alle alleine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2014)

BluBfiX schrieb:


> Alle wollen zusammen fahren
> Nacher fahren alle alleine


 So sieht's aus!


----------



## beetle (13. Februar 2014)

Was machen, wenn man keine Freunde hat.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2014)

Ist morgen jemand unterwegs, der nicht zur Schule muß und keine Freunde hat?


----------



## beetle (14. Februar 2014)

Was stellst du dir denn Vor? Gegen abend soll es ja regnen. Ich bin wasserscheu. Sonntag sollte der bessere Tag zum Biken sein...


----------



## bubutz2000 (14. Februar 2014)

BoF...


----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Was stellst du dir denn Vor? Gegen abend soll es ja regnen. Ich bin wasserscheu. Sonntag sollte der bessere Tag zum Biken sein...



Sonntag kann ich net, bin weder Wasser- noch Dreckscheu 
Muß erst noch Schraubarbeiten leisten, und danach Testrunde drehen, eher nachmittags.



bubutz2000 schrieb:


> BoF...



Wie wahr, wie wahr


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Februar 2014)

Roland,wenn du mir deine zweite Black Mamba verkaufst,bin ich auf ewig dein Freund


----------



## britta-ox (14. Februar 2014)

So ein großer Freund kann manchmal ganz praktisch sein

Ich würds dir aber nur mit der Auflage verkaufen, mindestens 2x pro Woche mit mir biken


----------



## IBEX73 (14. Februar 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> aber ich hab ja am montag urlaub.
> vlt. hab ich glück mit dem wetter.
> sonst mach ich fango.
> wer weiß, vlt. ist ja IBEX73 bis dahin von seiner mysteriösen erkrankung genesen...



Oh je,des dauert no! U-Schenkelbruch ,kompliziert-nicht mysteriös....  CU in Summer.....

Immerhin grüsse ich als "Wanderer" meine Bike-Kollegen....Viel kommt meist nicht zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> bin ich auf ewig dein Freund


Habe vllt bald ne dritte


----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2014)

britta-ox schrieb:


> So ein großer Freund kann manchmal ganz praktisch sein
> 
> Ich würds dir aber nur mit der Auflage verkaufen, mindestens 2x pro Woche mit mir biken


Sowas in der Richtung wird mit Sicherheit im Kaufvertrag stehen


----------



## beetle (14. Februar 2014)

Also. Ich geh morgen fahren. 10oo. Ab Salmendingen oder Melchingen. Tour: Dreifürstenstein, Bolberg und Rossberg.

@damage0099 kommst mit? Kann dich aber leider nicht mit ner Mamba locken. Zur not auch allein dann. ;D


----------



## damage0099 (14. Februar 2014)

Das schaff ich nicht.
Brauche den ganzen Morgen...

Dir viel Spass!

Dann biked wieder alleine


----------



## beetle (14. Februar 2014)

Ich brauch eh keine Freunde.

Morgen schallt beim Radeln die ganze Zeit folgende Melodie aus den Kopfhörern: 




Dann höre ich wenigstens auch nicht das Gemäcker des Schwäbischen Alb Vereins. 

Natürlich darf der Smash Hit nicht fehlen:


----------



## beetle (15. Februar 2014)

Ich verschiebe die Runde auf Sonntag. So um 11:00. Bei Interesse würde ich mich natürlich über Mitfahrer freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yetibike (16. Februar 2014)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Zehn Leute schreiben- einer fährt. Das Verhältnis zwischen Posts und Ausfahrten ist derzeit total beeindruckend!


11

Aber ist schon witzig da mitzulesen;--))))


----------



## Yetibike (16. Februar 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich verschiebe die Runde auf Sonntag. So um 11:00. Bei Interesse würde ich mich natürlich über Mitfahrer freuen.


So ist doch keine Schule????


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Habe vllt bald ne dritte


Du Sack


britta-ox schrieb:


> So ein großer Freund kann manchmal ganz praktisch sein


Ja genau!
Windschatten wie bei einem Lkw z.B. .....


----------



## beetle (16. Februar 2014)

Solange er runter nicht die Überholspur blockiert.


----------



## britta-ox (16. Februar 2014)

> Zitat von loretto6: ↑
> Zehn Leute schreiben- einer fährt. Das Verhältnis zwischen Posts und Ausfahrten ist derzeit total beeindruckend!


Ich versuche ja gerade, die Größen hier zum Mehrfahren zu bringen!

btw. Ich fahre JEDEN Tag, um meinen geliebten Teammitgliedern ein gutes Vorbild zu sein


----------



## alböhi (16. Februar 2014)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Ich versuche ja gerade, die Größen hier zum Mehrfahren zu bringen!
> 
> btw. Ich fahre JEDEN Tag, um meinen geliebten Teammitgliedern ein gutes Vorbild zu sein



Die " Größen " in OÖ san a´guat drauf:






und das bei jedem Wetter


----------



## Danielbo (16. Februar 2014)

hi! bevor ich mir nun alle 200 threadseiten reintue - hat jmd. tourenempfehlungen (gerne trails, wo nicht wie bei der ersten tour der jagdschutztyp am beginn steht...) nahe reutlingen ?
bin ein einsamer ruhrrpottler  - vielleicht kann ich mich auch einfach anschließen?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Februar 2014)

Hallo Ruhrrpottler,
Trailempfehlungen wirste hier nicht lesen, da sicher nicht nur Biker mitlesen. (Verfolgungwahn wegen 2m Regel  )
Schließ dich einfach mal an wenn ne Tour angesagt wird.
Alternativ kannst du natürlich hier auch selber eine anleiern.
Schreib einfach wenn dir nach Biken ist, 
was du fahren willst (hoch, hoch und runter, nur runter, Trails ...)
wie lange die Tour so werden soll usw.

Freitags 18.15Uhr treffen sich in Tübingen öfter mal Biker vor der Touriinfo.
Wenn du zu dem Termin Zeit hast post vorher mal hier um zu wissen ob wer fährt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Danielbo (16. Februar 2014)

Hi Chris!
Das ist mal ein herzliches Willkommen .
Ich werde am besten also die Augen offen halten und mich anschließen.
Morgen werde ich (tagsüber) ne Runde (Eningen-Bad Urach) drehen. 
Mal sehen wie das wird. Falls jmd. nicht arbeiten muss, vielleicht klappts ja spontan...
Frieden!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Februar 2014)

So diesmal die Eckdaten der nächsten Tour gleich im ersten Post.

Ich fahre morgen (Di) um 17Uhr ab Pfullingen ne Runde.
Die Eckdaten der Tour diesmal gleich im ersten Post.

Start 17Uhr Pfullingen, alter Bahnhof (Friedhof)
Dauer 3h also Licht mitbringen.
Trails bis S3 also Protektoren mitbringen.
Die Tour kringelt sich so das Echaztal entlang und könnte so 800hm haben.
Es kann bei Nachfrage einer einzelnen Person auch durchaus sein, dass einzelne Abschnitte 
mehrfach durchfahren werden. 
Der Trail ist das Ziel.
Wer mitfahren will, bitte hier bis morgen 16Uhr reinposten oder PN

Bis morgen und
Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> So diesmal die Eckdaten der nächsten Tour gleich im ersten Post.
> 
> Der Friedhof ist das Ziel.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir echt nicht helfen, aber deine Posts haben immer wieder was abschreckendes an sich!

Wenn die Gruppe noch nicht zu groß ist, würde ich mich evt. als Bremsklotz hintendranhängen.

Ginge Startpunkt vllt. etwas früher?

Meine Oma weigert sich vehement, ihren 90. Geburtstag zu verlegen und wenn ich erst um 10 aufkreuze, sind die Biervorräte sicher schon alle aufgebraucht.

LGCDOF


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Februar 2014)

"Der Friedhof ist das Ziel" , "Ginge der Startpunkt etwas früher?"
Man man, egal wann aber komm nüchtern.

Wann kannst du da sein?
Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2014)

1530 im Friedhof?
Außerdem komm ich immer nüchtern


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Februar 2014)

OK. 15.30Uhr am Bahnhof.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2014)

Super, dann fädle ich das mal ein.
Hoffentlich ist das für alle anderen nicht zu früh


----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2014)

Keiner mehr Zeit, Lust oder schulfrei?


----------



## chillermiller80 (18. Februar 2014)

Also ich hätte bock noch spontan mitzukommen! Mein Kopficht ist aber net das beste, kann sein, dass ich deshalb schon früher umdrehe...  Ich war letztes Jahr schon ein paar mal dabei, hatte damals noch dieses weiße Klapperrad mit Nabendynamo, falls ihr euch erinnert  Hab mir inzwischen aber was besseres zugelegt


----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2014)

super, : 1530 am Bahnhof, bzw. dahinter 
Bis gleich


----------



## chillermiller80 (18. Februar 2014)

Sorry Leute komm doch net ich weiß das klingt nach ner ziemlich blöden ausrede aber als ich eben in die pedale treten wollte musste ich feststellen, dass sich mein fahrrad kein Stück vorwärts bewegte... Irgendwie ist meine hintere achse völlig im eimer, der leerlauf läuft in beide richtungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Februar 2014)

Klingt wirklich nach ner Ausrede.Hattest dir doch was Besseres zugelegt 
Komm halt mit dem weißen Klapprad, oder hast du das im Bikemarkt verscheuert? 
Sorry, war nur Spaß. 
Bring dein Zeug in Ordnung und dann beim nächsten mal.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2014)

Danke euch, Leute, für die supergeile Tour!
War ne richtig schöne, homogene Gruppe, paßte alles! Technisch, konditionell, Vorlieben....perfekt!
Bis zum nächsten mal!

LGCDOF


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Februar 2014)

Kann ich nur beipflichten.   

War spaßig wie lange nicht mehr.

Gruppengröße war vielleicht an der oberen Grenze,
aber ging noch so gerade eben.  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## toddy (19. Februar 2014)

chillermiller80 schrieb:


> Sorry Leute komm doch net ich weiß das klingt nach ner ziemlich blöden ausrede aber als ich eben in die pedale treten wollte musste ich feststellen, dass sich mein fahrrad kein Stück vorwärts bewegte... Irgendwie ist meine hintere achse völlig im eimer, der leerlauf läuft in beide richtungen...


 
DT Naben?


----------



## Bube (19. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Danke euch, Leute, für die supergeile Tour!
> War ne richtig schöne, homogene Gruppe, paßte alles! Technisch, konditionell, Vorlieben....perfekt!
> Bis zum nächsten mal!
> 
> LGCDOF



Mein Töchterchen weiß, welche Trails und Kollegas damage bevorzugt:
"damage" fragte mich meine Tochter "radelt mit dem Rad zum Friedhof?"
Ich sagte :"Ja, du weißt doch..."
Töchterchen: "Und wer bringt das Rad dann wieder heim?"


----------



## bubutz2000 (19. Februar 2014)

wenn es wenigstens sauber wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2014)

Hab seit gestern abend nen Ohrwurm und werd ihn nicht mehr los....Als ich mich total ausgemergelt und halb dehydriert ab zur Party machte kam mir der Song: "......Die Karawane zieht weiter der Sultan hat Durscht!!!!!....."


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2014)

Es ist wieder ein sehr fleißiger Stöckchen- / Steinbrockenleger am werkeln....unglaublich ausdauernd, gut möglich, daß er in seinem Wahn auch Asphaltstraßen verblockt.

Erkennungsmerkmale: Ernster, verbitterter Blick, roter bis hochroter Kopf, quellende Blutadern an Stirn-Hals-Nacken, gebeugte Haltung / gebeugter Gang alà Glöckner von Notre Dam, schreit lauthals wirres Zeug etc. .....


----------



## IBEX73 (25. Februar 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Es ist wieder ein sehr fleißiger Stöckchen- / Steinbrockenleger am werkeln....unglaublich ausdauernd, gut möglich, daß er in seinem Wahn auch Asphaltstraßen verblockt.
> 
> Erkennungsmerkmale: Ernster, verbitterter Blick, roter bis hochroter Kopf, quellende Blutadern an Stirn-Hals-Nacken, gebeugte Haltung / gebeugter Gang alà Glöckner von Notre Dam, schreit lauthals wirres Zeug etc. .....



Hi,wo ist der denn unterwegs?Ich bin zur Zeit unterwegs,um das Gegenteil zu machen......Denn wenn´s Velo wieder bewegt werden darf,brauche ich freie Fahrt!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2014)

Um Pfullingen rum....

Coole Einlage eines Rennradlers


----------



## IBEX73 (25. Februar 2014)

......Für manche sollte ich glaub echt die Bäume liegenlassen, anstatt sie wegzusägen!!


----------



## damage0099 (25. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube kaum, daß jemand mehr absägt als wir 
Kriegst ne PN


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. Februar 2014)

Genau in der am meisten mit Stöckchen (teileweise bis zu 15cm dicke Stämme) bedachten Stelle sind uns dann auch 
noch 6 Nordic Walkerinnen begegnet.
Zuerst dachte ich, na super, gleich gibt's auch noch Stöckchen auf den Rücken 
Doch weit gefehlt, kein Gemaule über Biker nur die mitleidige Aussage "auf dem Weg werdet ihr heute keinen Spaß haben"
Hatten die Damen Ü60 wohl selber auf diesem Weg nicht 
Es entspann sich eine nette Kommunikation und zum Abschied konnte festgehalten werden, 
mit Rücksichtnahme geht es auch gemeinsam auf Trails.
 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## D.Lettant (25. Februar 2014)

Ich denke,die meisten Leute die dort unterwegs sind,sind sehr entspannt.Eigentlich wollen ja eh alle das gleiche,nämlich sich in der Natur bewegen.
Man sollte nur aufpassen,dass die Situation mit dem/den Stöckchenleger(n) nicht eskaliert und diese zu "Drahtziehern" mutieren,wie unlängst in Heidelberg bzw. in Albstadt.Dann wirds nämlich wirklich gefährlich.


----------



## neurofibrill (25. Februar 2014)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> Ich denke,die meisten Leute die dort unterwegs sind,sind sehr entspannt.Eigentlich wollen ja eh alle das gleiche,nämlich sich in der Natur bewegen.
> Man sollte nur aufpassen,dass die Situation mit dem/den Stöckchenleger(n) nicht eskaliert und diese zu "Drahtziehern" mutieren,wie unlängst in Heidelberg bzw. in Albstadt.Dann wirds nämlich wirklich gefährlich.


sehe ich auch so.
in albstadt auch? wußte ich gar nicht.
war dort erst letztens beim biken...


----------



## D.Lettant (26. Februar 2014)

Ja,auch in Albstadt.Und zwar auf der Worldcupstrecke,die man ja offiziell befahren darf.Kam dort auch in der Zeitung.Die Polizei ermittelt wohl auch gegen unbekannt. Da muss der Hass schon sehr groß sein,dass man so etwas macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (27. Februar 2014)

war an der wc strecke um weihnachten letzen jahres mit meinen eltern noch am rumspazieren. da ist oben ein teil vom hang abgerutscht. mit fahren is da nichts mehr. da wird bis zum rennen diesen sommer wohl noch die ein od. andere schippe dreck bewegt werden.
muß mal meinen dad fragen. komisch dass der mir nichts von den fallen erzählt hat.


----------



## D.Lettant (27. Februar 2014)

*@neurofibrill*
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/neurofibrill.217312/*
Aus dem schwäbischen Tagblatt:

*Wieder Draht auf Kopfhöhe über Mountainbike-Strecke gespannt*

*Erneut spannten Unbekannte einen Draht über die Mountainbike-Weltcupstrecke in Truchtelfingen. Ein 16-Jähriger sah ihn zu spät-*








Albstadt. Bereits am Freitag, 30. August, hatten Unbekannte auf der Mountainbike-Weltcupstrecke im Truchtelinger „Bullentäle“ eine solche Falle aufgebaut. Bei der Streckenbesichtigung, vor den ersten Trainingsfahrten, wurde er jedoch entdeckt und beseitigt.

Nun kam es am vergangenen Wochenende zu einem neuerlichen Vorfall. Am Samstagnachmittag gegen 14 Uhr fuhr ein 16-jähriger Biker auf der Strecke unterhalb der sogenannten Steintreppe. Er prallte dabei gegen einen dünnen Draht, der in Kopfhöhe über der Strecke verlief. Der riss glücklicherweise sofort, so dass der 16-Jährige nur leicht verletzt wurde.

Die Ermittlungen verliefen bislang erfolglos. Hinweise nimmt das Polizeirevier Albstadt unter der Telefonnummer 07432/955-0 entgegen.


----------



## D.Lettant (27. Februar 2014)

*@neurofibrill*
*http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/neurofibrill.217312/*
Aus dem schwäbischen Tagblatt:

*Wieder Draht auf Kopfhöhe über Mountainbike-Strecke gespannt*

*Erneut spannten Unbekannte einen Draht über die Mountainbike-Weltcupstrecke in Truchtelfingen. Ein 16-Jähriger sah ihn zu spät-*







Albstadt. Bereits am Freitag, 30. August, hatten Unbekannte auf der Mountainbike-Weltcupstrecke im Truchtelinger „Bullentäle“ eine solche Falle aufgebaut. Bei der Streckenbesichtigung, vor den ersten Trainingsfahrten, wurde er jedoch entdeckt und beseitigt.

Nun kam es am vergangenen Wochenende zu einem neuerlichen Vorfall. Am Samstagnachmittag gegen 14 Uhr fuhr ein 16-jähriger Biker auf der Strecke unterhalb der sogenannten Steintreppe. Er prallte dabei gegen einen dünnen Draht, der in Kopfhöhe über der Strecke verlief. Der riss glücklicherweise sofort, so dass der 16-Jährige nur leicht verletzt wurde.

Die Ermittlungen verliefen bislang erfolglos. Hinweise nimmt das Polizeirevier Albstadt unter der Telefonnummer 07432/955-0 entgegen.


----------



## neurofibrill (28. Februar 2014)

das ist echt gruselig...


----------



## beetle (28. Februar 2014)

Für solche Leute sollte man sich frei nach Snatch Schweine zulegen. Und zwar hungrige.


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2014)

http://www.albverein-kohlberg-kappis.de/index.php/aktuelles/neuigkeiten/124-adaj


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. März 2014)

Bin dabei.

Und danach die Trails am Jusi rocken? 

Wer kommt noch? 

Fahre von Metzingen her mit dem Bike an.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (4. März 2014)

Bin leider noch krank 

Sollte ich wider Erwarten fit sein, komme ich evt. auch.
Danach zeigen wir ihnen, wie schonend man den Jusi rocken kann


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (4. März 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Bin leider noch krank
> 
> Sollte ich wider Erwarten fit sein, komme ich evt. auch.
> Danach zeigen wir ihnen, wie schonend man den Jusi rocken kann


 

Hey Damage, auf dauer krank das geht so nicht, .....trink doch mal a gstauchts Bie..........gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2014)

Leute, lasst mich nicht hängen 

Ich spreche jetzt bewußt diejenigen an, die die Abfahrt am Jusi gut kennen.

Will sich wirklich keiner Zeit nehmen, um den Jusi 

und gleichzeitig das Image der Mountainbiker ein wenig zu pflegen?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (5. März 2014)

Hi Chris, nach Möglichkeit werde ich kommen.


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2014)

super!

@Steppenwolf: danke  Prost!


----------



## beetle (5. März 2014)

Wie plant ihr das denn? Im Rudel den Jusi runter geritten kommen? Und dann elegant vom Ross schwingen, dem Albverein zeigen was ne Harke ist und nach getaner Arbeit wieder gegen Horiont auf den Tails davon reiten? Oder doch die Räder im Stall lassen und im Anschluß noch eine Runde drehen?

Um 8:30 bin ich unter der Woche nicht mal auf der Arbeit. Ich schau mal ob ich aus  dem Bett komme. Für Trails stehe ich gerne früh auf. Aber wenn Arbeit ansteht komm ich immer so schlecht aus dem Bett.


@Ride-on-Chris: kannst du  mir mal deine Handynummer schicken, dann ruf ich an, wenn ich später kommen sollte.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2014)

Ich werde mit dem Bike anreisen und direkt zum Treffpunkt (Parkplatz im Jusiweg) fahren.
Ob danach noch gebiked wird, hängt wohl auch von der vorhergegangenen Arbeitsleistung ab.
Sprich ob ich den Lenker noch einigermaßen halten kann 
Bin halt doch eher Büroarbeit gewohnt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. März 2014)

Bin für die moralische (nicht: tatkräftige) Unterstützung wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Vielleicht halte ich es bis zum gemeinsamen Vesper (Hopfenkaltschale?) aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2014)

@bubutz: Ok, machen wir 2 Kabbo, Chris arbeitet.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. März 2014)

Ja ja, kaum steht was von "Hopfenkaltschale" ist die Krankheit wie weggeblasen 

Zum Zuschauen also schon wieder gesund genug?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (5. März 2014)

War klar, daß du wieder meckerst


----------



## Yetibike (5. März 2014)

Sorry hab meinen eigenen Jusi im Garten


----------



## Bube (7. März 2014)

Hi Chris, bin leider morgen nicht im Ländle. Sorry.


----------



## bubutz2000 (8. März 2014)

Da kommt der Chris mal richtig ins Schwitzen . Beim Biken mit uns ist das ja eher nicht der Fall .


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. März 2014)

Danke an bubutz und den anderen unbekannten Biker (kannst dich ja mal per PN melden),
die sich die Plackerei auch angetan haben.

    

Ich persönlich habe 5 Blasen (zwei an den Händen und 3 an den Füssen) mit nach Hause genommen.
Apropos Schwitzen. Die 3 Liter aus meiner Trinkblase haben bis 11Uhr gereicht.
Bis 12 war ich dann schon fast dehydriert 
Dann gab es Rote vom Grill und ausreichend Apfelschorle.
Danke hierfür!!!

    

Alle SAV-ler die ich dort kennenlernen konnte, waren sehr umgänglich.
Freundliche und verständnisvolle Leute die teilweise selber viel Rad fahren. 

Natürlich hat auch unser Besuch dort noch nicht alle Probleme
zwischen Wanderen und Bikern beseitigt. 

Ein Anfang ist aber sicher gemacht und bei weiteren Gesprächen kann
man versuchen, einen Konsens zwischen beiden Parteien herzustellen.

*Weg von der 2m Regelung, hin zu gemeinsam erabeiteten Lösungen, 
die sich an den reell existierenden Problemen vor Ort orientieren.
*
Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2014)

Super!!!
Beide  hoch 
Wäre zu gern dabei gewesen...allein schon, um Chris mal leiden zu sehen 

LGCDOF


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (8. März 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Alle SAV-ler die ich dort kennenlernen konnte, waren sehr umgänglich.
> Freundliche und verständnisvolle Leute die teilweise selber viel Rad fahren.
> 
> Natürlich hat auch unser Besuch dort noch nicht alle Probleme
> ...



Es geht NUR miteinander!!
Bei zukünftigen Gesprächen bin ich gerne dabei(auch wenn ich praktisch nicht mehr fahre).


----------



## keepcool79 (9. März 2014)

Wer hat heute auf eine Tour auf der schwäbischen Alb Lust? Start: ca. 11 Uhr (evtl. noch verhandlungdfähig)

Gruß,

Doro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (9. März 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> (auch wenn ich praktisch nicht mehr fahre).


Wie bitte?

Das kann man ändern! Das SOLLTE MANN ändern!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bube (10. März 2014)

Von mir auch


----------



## damage0099 (10. März 2014)

Also kommt, er fährt doch noch....mind. 1x im August zur Vorbereitung auf das 2.x = JAT


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. März 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Also kommt, er fährt doch noch....mind. 1x im August zur Vorbereitung auf das 2.x = JAT


Reicht das nicht
Mir fehlt im Moment einfach die Motivation(sowie eine Sattelstütze,die man RICHTIG weit absenken kann).

@Britta:
bei einer Tagestour im Allgäu bei angenehmen Temperaturen bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> (sowie eine Sattelstütze,die man RICHTIG weit absenken kann).


Es ist mal wieder eine auf dem Weg zu mir...allerdings dient sie mir wohl als Ersatzteil-Lager und ist eh zu dick für dich 
Etwas verschlissen usw., vllt. lagere ich sie neu und richte sie wieder her.

Mal schaun, wenn ich sie zerlegt habe....

Außerdem ist neu Movelock doch schon "fast" zu  haben   ....nur leider auch zu dick für dich.

Hol dir endlich nen gescheiten Rahmen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. März 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder eine auf dem Weg zu mir... ist genau richtig für dich
> Etwas verschlissen usw., vllt. lagere ich sie neu und verkaufe sie dir günstig.


Hab das mal korrigiert


----------



## damage0099 (11. März 2014)

Du hast vergessen, daß ich sie noch auf 27.2 runterdrehen muß


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. März 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen, daß ich sie noch auf 27.2 runterdrehen muß


Ich hab einen Rahmen auf dem Schirm(natürlich Hardtail und 29er)mit 31,6 Sitzrohr.Da sparst du dir etwas Arbeit und kannst noch mitm Preis runter gehen


----------



## bubutz2000 (11. März 2014)

Kauf Dir doch mal ein gescheites Fully in 26"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (11. März 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> @Britta:
> bei einer Tagestour im Allgäu bei angenehmen Temperaturen bin ich gerne dabei


Ei, ei, ei, da bin ich doch gerne für zu haben.
Ich hab was feines, aber ohne Gondeloption. Du kannst gleich mal anfangen zu trainieren


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

Es tut sich was: Grüne Ministerin hinterfragt Sinn der 2-Meter-Regel 
-> www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (11. März 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Kauf Dir doch mal ein *gescheites* Fully in *26"*!


Schließt sich das nicht gegenseitig aus?


britta-ox schrieb:


> Ei, ei, ei, da bin ich doch gerne für zu haben.
> Ich hab was feines, aber ohne Gondeloption. Du kannst gleich mal anfangen zu trainieren



Sitzt da ein Huhn auf Freds Schoß?
Ansonsten bei günstiger Unterkunft auch zwei,drei Tage


----------



## britta-ox (12. März 2014)

Yep, verrückte Hühner mögen ihn offensichtlich^^



bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Kauf Dir doch mal ein gescheites Fully in 26"!


Er soll einfach fahren! Egal wo, wie und mit was! Hauptsache er fährt


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (12. März 2014)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Yep, verrückte Hühner mögen ihn offensichtlich^^


----------



## Yetibike (13. März 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Reicht das nicht
> Mir fehlt im Moment einfach die Motivation(sowie eine Sattelstütze,die man RICHTIG weit absenken kann).
> 
> @Britta:
> bei einer Tagestour im Allgäu bei angenehmen Temperaturen bin ich gerne dabei


 
ja was, ne Tagestour jep könnte passen, mit Britta als Guide? SUPER freu mich!!!



Oli, nach langer Besprechung mit einigen ALTEN und JUNGEN Kameraden haben wir beschlossen Dir eine Wochenabschlußfahrt anzubieten, Termin jede Woche! Wär das nichts für Dich?

Gruß oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. März 2014)

Tja...im TT steht auch noch das ein- oder andere auf der ToDo-Liste (Abfahrt BadKissinger Hütte   ......)!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. März 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Oli, nach langer Besprechung mit einigen ALTEN und JUNGEN Kameraden haben wir beschlossen Dir eine Wochenabschlußfahrt anzubieten, Termin jede Woche! Wär das nichts für Dich?
> 
> Gruß oli


Es soll ja Leute geben,die TAGESabschlußfahrten machen...
Ich bin noch bis Mitte April ziemlich ausgebucht,dann werde ich wieder angreifen,Aalder ich schwör!!


----------



## Yetibike (13. März 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Es soll ja Leute geben,die TAGESabschlußfahrten machen...
> Ich bin noch bis Mitte April ziemlich ausgebucht,dann werde ich wieder angreifen,Aalder ich schwör!!


 2014?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. März 2014)

So liebe Leute,

morgen gibt's wieder die Möglichkeit voll anzugreifen 

Wir starten in Eningen um 15 Uhr und fahren auf Wirtschaftswegen (S0,0) direkt nach Richtung Urach.

Nach Urach runter wird es schön rumpelig (S2, S3 je nach Linienwahl) und

ab 16.15 Uhr sind wir dann im Seeburger Tal zugange.

Dort will noch die eine oder andere Mutprobe bestanden werden 

Kräftige Spotter zur Bewältigung der Schlüsselstellen (S3-S4) sind besonders herzlich eingeladen 

Uracher Biker können natürlich auch später zusteigen (kurz PN mit MobilNr. zwecks Treffen)

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gurgel (13. März 2014)

Klingt sehr verlockend, aber bis Urach reicht es mir zeitlich nicht. Gibt es Leute die Lust auf eine Tour um Tübingen haben morgen nachmittag?


----------



## LeDidi (13. März 2014)

Wann wäre Einstieg in Urach?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. März 2014)

Denke, dass wir so gegen 16.15Uhr am Wasserfallparkplatz vorbeikommen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## loretto6 (14. März 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Klingt sehr verlockend, aber bis Urach reicht es mir zeitlich nicht. Gibt es Leute die Lust auf eine Tour um Tübingen haben morgen nachmittag?


Ja, ich! Fahre gerne tagsüber - ich bin lang genug mit Lampe gefahren


----------



## Gurgel (14. März 2014)

Sehr schön! Ich habe mich mit einem Freund auf 14:30 am Haagtor verabredet. Ist das für dich ok? Sonst gehts sicher auch später.


----------



## loretto6 (14. März 2014)

Müsste passen. Falls nicht, ruf ich Dich an. Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sascha2k (17. März 2014)

JUHU ! ich werde mich mal "Voranmelden" bei euch in Tübingen, da meine Freundin beruflich 3Tage dort unterwegs sein wird.
Ich hätte am 5.6.7. Mai jeweisl Vormittags zeit ( ca. 8-13Uhr ) und würde gerne ein paar Trails ausprobieren rund um Tübingen-Stadt.

Kann mir einer bitte Tips geben? oder hätte jemand Lust mit mirzu fahren?

Grüße
sascha


----------



## mok2905 (18. März 2014)

Seid gegrüßt!

Ich wohne jetzt seit ein paar Wochen im schönen Reutlingen und hab leider noch absolut keine Ahnung wo ich in der näheren Umgebung ein paar schicke Trails finden kann. Bin eigentlich eher Abwärtslastig orientiert aber habe auch kein Problem damit mal ein paar Hm zu erklimmen wenn es sich für die Abfahrt lohnt. (Hacklbergtrail in Saalbach lässt grüßen)

Ich bin 25 und arbeite bei einem großen petrolfarbenen Elektrokonzern 

Meine Drahtesel sind ein Transition Covert für alle Gelegenheiten und für den Park hab ich ein Nicolai Ion ST, Bilder hänge ich bei Bedarf gerne an 

Suche also am besten ein paar Leute für lockere Touren rund um Reutlingen (gerne auch woanders) und auch Leute zum Ballern im Bikepark (Bad Wildbad ist ja ums Eck quasi).


----------



## mtbjahn (18. März 2014)

@ sascha2k und mok2905:
Herzlich willkommen! Trailbeschreibungen sind halt immer etwas schwierig und hier im Thread öffentlich auch nicht so gerne gesehen.

Um Tübingen herum gibt es ein paar nette Trails, die natürlich nicht allzu viele Höhenmeter haben.

Bei Reutlingen kommt es darauf an, wo man wohnt. Wenn man eher im östlichen Teil (also Richtung K´furt oder Betzingen) wohnt, kann man ein paar Schönbuchtrails fahren, ansonsten gibt es viele Wanderwege mit engen und sehr engen Kurven auf der Alb, mit denen man mehr Spaß hat, wenn man das Hinterrad versetzen kann. Flowige und/oder schnell fahrbare Trails gibt es auf der Alb dagegen sehr wenige. Man darf hier aber ja sowieso keine Wege unter zwei Meter Breite befahren, wir schieben daher unsere Räder bergab oder fahren auf Waldautobahnen.
Der Bikepark Albstadt ist übrigens von RT aus näher als Bad Wildbad und der Weg dorthin lohnt sich, zumindest, wenn die Strecken dort mal ausnahmsweise trocken sind.


----------



## mok2905 (18. März 2014)

Ja das mit den Beschreibungen kann man natürlich verstehen, man muss es ja nicht drauf anlegen.

Mit Trails meinte ich natürlich auch nur gut ausgebaute Schotterautobahnen, ist ja ganz klar. 

Ich wohne in der Nähe von der AOK wenn dir das was sagt. 

Wie ist denn der Albstädter Park von der Streckenauswahl her? Anspruchsvoll oder eher was für Anfänger?


----------



## mtbjahn (18. März 2014)

mok2905 schrieb:


> Ich wohne in der Nähe von der AOK wenn dir das was sagt.
> 
> Wie ist denn der Albstädter Park von der Streckenauswahl her? Anspruchsvoll oder eher was für Anfänger?



Dann wohnst Du also im Zentrum von RT. In dem Fall lohnt sich der Weg in den Schönbuch zumindest für `ne Feierabendrunde eher nicht. Dafür würd´ ich mich dann an Deiner Stelle eher auf der Achalm und im Bereich Markwasen, Panzergelände, Breitenbach und Pfullingen umschauen. Da kann man sein Rad teilweise recht schön schieben.

Der Bike-Park in Albstadt ist für Bike-Park-Anfänger grundsätzlich gut geeignet. Man sollt´ sein Rad aber natürlich schon gut beherrschen. Außerdem ist es dort recht rutschig, wenn es die Tage davor geregnet hat und auch, wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit nachts sehr hoch ist.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/63491


----------



## mok2905 (18. März 2014)

Rutschig ist kein Problem, in den Gefilden wo ich mich bis jetzt rumgetrieben habe ist es selten Furztrocken  Auf der Achalm war ich bis jetzt nur zu Fuss, da ist schon ne ganze Menge Fussvolk unterwegs am Wochenende. Muss ich wohl mal eine Erkundungstour in der Ecke starten.

Anfänger bin ich sicherlich nicht mehr, aber natürlich auch kein Profi. Wenn irgendwann mal eine Gruppe aus der Ecke dort hin startet würde ich mich sehr gerne anschließen, für Wildbad gilt das selbe


----------



## kraete81 (19. März 2014)

*Hallo zusammen,*

wann geht ne Tour??? Bin aus 72138 K-Furth...
Fahrtechnik, viele Grundlagenkilometer und ggf. auch Durst vorhanden .

Könnt Euch gerne per PM melden, würde mich freuen!!!

Gruß

Jens


----------



## neurofibrill (19. März 2014)

hey kraete81,
wohne im nachbarort. habe auch lust auf ne ausfahrt. wie schauts denn so allg. hier im forum mit samstag aus? 2-3h tour/enuro rund um tübingen? durst habe ich hinterher mit sicherheit auch.


----------



## kraete81 (19. März 2014)

Jow...Samstag ist gut!

Würde vorschlagen gegen ein, zwei Uhr?!
Könnten wir uns ja irgendwo in TÜ oder K-Furt an der Shell treffen.

Enduroskills vorhanden, allerdings z.Zt. nur 29er Hardtail am Start...aber damit sollte es gehen!
Also nen Trailguide kann ich nicht machen, da ich im Schönbuch zum größten Teil nur die Waldautobahnen kenne... .
Albtrauf ging natürlich auch... .

Könnt mich auch gerne mal in der Woche anschreiben!

Gruß

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (19. März 2014)

voll gut, hab bock,
guide is bei mir auch nicht. kenn mich streckenmäßig in tü gar nicht aus. bin z.z. eher in stuttgart und umgebung unterwegs (alte heimat). enduro ist neu für mich und deshalb ausbaufähig. zu deinem 29 ht: war letztes we mit freunden steile, ausgefahrene und mit sprüngen/hindernissen versehen trails fahren. der schnellste und abfahrtsmäßig extremste war der auf nem 26 race ht.
soviel zum thema enduro...


----------



## Gurgel (19. März 2014)

wer lust/zeit hat kann sich auch schon morgen nachmittag an eine tour rund um tübingen anschließen. sind momentan schon mal zu zweit. apshalt/schotter bergauf, trails bergab.


----------



## neurofibrill (19. März 2014)

lust schon, aber vor 17uhr feierabend machen ist bei mir z.z. leider nicht drin.


----------



## Gurgel (19. März 2014)

ja, ist schade dass es noch nicht so lange hell bleibt. aber es wird mit jeder woche besser.


----------



## kraete81 (20. März 2014)

Mahlzeit...,

wäre heute gegen 17 Uhr im Schönbuch unterwegs! Komme von Sifi und dann in Richtung Bebenhausen...dann ne SChönbuchschleife
über Kayth (HW) und wieder Bebenhausen Richtung TÜ... .

Wer Bock hat....PM...

PS. heut is schön wedder!!!


----------



## mtbjahn (20. März 2014)

Gurgel heut´ Nachmittag in 60cm Höhe:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1587427


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (20. März 2014)

Ich hab Sonnenbrand. Unglaublich das Wetter im Moment. Trotz 1x10 fast 4000hm gefahren die letzten Tage. Geht besser als ich dachte damit. Kommendes Wochenende kommt ja erst mal kack Wetter. Von mir aus kann es gleich die kommende Woche wie diese weitergehen. 

1x10 (11-36/28) hats mir irgendwie angetan.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. März 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Gurgel heut´ Nachmittag in 60cm Höhe:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1587427



Sauber  

Dort würde ich auch mal gerne (üben zu) fahren.

Ist das in Tübingen?
Kinderspielplatz oder Erwachsenenspielplatz?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## neurofibrill (21. März 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> 1x10 (11-36/28) hats mir irgendwie angetan.


kann ich nachvollziehen. hatte letztes we meine 1. größere ausfahrt mit ordentlich höhenmetern. 32-36 hat super funktioniert. ich glaub ich brauch son 42er nur wenn ich mal in die alpen/dolomiten reise.


----------



## beetle (21. März 2014)

Bei mir hat das mit dem 42T nicht geklappt. Ein 32T vorn ist aber echt schon hartes Brot. Nochmal ein ganzer Gang weniger.


----------



## neurofibrill (21. März 2014)

du hast mich ja mehr od. weniger auf die idee mit einem 42er ritzel gebracht.
allerdings bräuchte ich nochmal ne neue kassette (hab ne deore und da geht das glaub ich nicht ohne weiteres mit dem austauch). bin mir auch nicht sicher ob mein slx shadow+ medim cage schaltwerk das von der kapazität her ohne weiteres schafft.
2-3 h endurotour klappt aber mit meinem setup und oberschenkel-waden-kombi ohne weiteres und nahezu ohne schieben.


----------



## mtbjahn (21. März 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Sauber
> 
> Dort würde ich auch mal gerne (üben zu) fahren.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist in Dibinga, ganz grob gesagt im Stadtteil Waldhäuser Ost. Da gibt´s im Umkreis von wenigen hundert Metern einige nette Hindernisse. Mir persönlich gefallen die vier Pumptrack-Wellen am besten. 
Vermutlich schauen Gurgel und ich heut´ Nachmittag dort nochmal vorbei.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. März 2014)

Danke für die Info.
Tübingen ist leider überhaupt nicht meine Richtung 


Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. März 2014)

Hier was von Freitag, als die Trails noch trocken waren.


Danke an Bubutz für's Filmen und Damage für's Spotten.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (24. März 2014)

Starke Leistung, Respekt!


----------



## beetle (24. März 2014)

Die Treppe hab ich mal hochgetragen. Gemeines Biest das Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptech (25. März 2014)

Normalerweise sehen solche Stellen aus der Kameraperspektive eher harmloser aus, als in natura! Die Treppe hier sieht aber schon im Video (von oben) heftig aus! Ich würd tragen...!!


----------



## damage0099 (25. März 2014)

Die Treppe ist an dem Spot weniger das Problem (obwohl sie doch heutzutage nur noch mit mind. 29" fahrbar sein sollte  ).
Da brauchten wir für die Spitzkehre schon ein paar Versuche 
DIE hat's in sich.....das täuscht sehr und kommt nicht so rüber, wie es in Natura ist....
Aber wenn Ride-On-Chris so oft hoppeln muß, hat das sicher seine Gründe 

Edith sagt grad: runterfallen sollte man die Treppe allerdings nicht....auch sonst ist es überall recht steil.


----------



## neurofibrill (25. März 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> heutzutage nur noch mit mind. 29"



Hochrad???


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. März 2014)

Ja die Treppen sind steil und können ohne kräftigen Spotter direkt im Krankenhaus enden.
Nehmt euch daher am besten einen mit, der mit seinen Schultern einen guten Teil des Abgrundes verdeckt. 

Nach dem Motto "Aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn"

Generell kann man sagen, dass die gezeigten Stellen nur im Frühjahr nach langer Regenabstinenz trocken sind.
Sobald Laub an den Bäumen hängt, trocknen sie eigentlich nicht mehr ab und sollten dann, 

um Erosion zu vermeiden, 

nicht befahren werden.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## IBEX73 (25. März 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hier was von Freitag, als die Trails noch trocken waren.
> 
> 
> Danke an Bubutz für's Filmen und Damage für's Spotten.
> ...



!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. März 2014)

Morgen Freitag würde ich mal wieder eine Runde im Echaztal fahren.

Könnten so 1000hm werden und maximal wohl S3 (Protektoren sinnvoll?!)

Es werden die technischen Highlights des Tals angefahren und dort so lange geübt, bis sie sauber sitzen.

Start ist in Pfullingen Friedhof (alter Bahnhof) 15.30Uhr (wenn jemand früher kann, bin flexibel  )


Edit:
Ach, was mir gerade einfällt, war schon mal jemand im "Eninger Bikepark"

Darf man da einfach so hin, oder ist der nur für Mitglieder?

Wär vielleicht auch ne Interessante Option für morgen Nachmittag.

Edit 2:

Morgen keine Tour, schaue mal im Eninger Bikepark vorbei.
Vielleich gibt's ja ne Anfänger Line, bei der man sich langsam 
an die Höhenluft gewöhnen kann.
Fahre direkt von Eningen aus hin.
Wenn noch wer Lust hat,  kurz melden oder einfach hinkommen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gurgel (27. März 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Vielleich gibt's ja ne Anfänger Line, bei der man sich langsam
> an die Höhenluft gewöhnen kann.



Als wir irgendwann letztes Jahr da waren, gab es genug Möglichkeiten für Einsteiger. War damals allerdings nur ein Teil der Strecke befahrbar. Trotzdem sehr nett gewesen. Wie es dort mittlerweile aussieht kann ich aber nicht sagen.

Wenn ich schon hier bin: Hat von der Tübinger Fraktion jemand Lust auf eine Tour morgen nachmittag, vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit?


----------



## beetle (27. März 2014)

Sorry. Ich muss im Vinschgau biken. Tut mir leid.


----------



## Gurgel (27. März 2014)

ha du bisch doch a granadabachl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robertj (27. März 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Sorry. Ich muss im Vinschgau biken. Tut mir leid.



Ist es da nicht saumäßig kalt und es liegt Schnee?


----------



## beetle (27. März 2014)

Robert du alter Stalker. Bissel zuviel Schnee liegt noch ganz oben auf dem 2er.


----------



## mtbjahn (27. März 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> ha du bisch doch a granadabachl



Hab´ gerade ein Foto von ihm gefunden:


----------



## loretto6 (28. März 2014)

Schickes Auto Gurgel - ist das der 6 Zylinder?

Ich würde heute voraussichtlich wieder früher fahren - also im Hellen. Jemand dabei in Tübingen?


----------



## Gurgel (28. März 2014)

6zylinder, ja. Wann möchtest du los?


----------



## beetle (28. März 2014)

Was mich ja beruhigt ist das es heute auf Gran Canaria scheiss Wetter hat und der @robertj  gerade daheim sitzt und schmollt. Im Derweil im Vinschgau Kaiserwetter. Und wenn man nicht auf 1700m hoch fährt, wo das Bild gestern entstanden ist, kann man 1000hm auf Volker-Trockenen Trails vernichten.

Ich glaub das mach ich jetzt mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (28. März 2014)

NEID!!!


----------



## loretto6 (28. März 2014)

Wie wärs mit 16 Uhr?


----------



## Gurgel (28. März 2014)

Gut! Treffpunkt darfst du festlegen.


----------



## robertj (28. März 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Was mich ja beruhigt ist das es heute auf Gran Canaria scheiss Wetter hat und der @robertj  gerade daheim sitzt und schmollt.








Irgendwie kann ich mit dem 'schlechten' Wetter gut leben


----------



## loretto6 (28. März 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Gut! Treffpunkt darfst du festlegen.


Also dann um 16 Uhr an der Tourist-Info. Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit.


----------



## beetle (28. März 2014)

Schon klar, @robertj ich komme einfach das nächste Mal mit.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (29. März 2014)

Das hat aber lang gedauert Rene.


----------



## Dude5882 (29. März 2014)

Fährt morgen (Sonntag) ab Mittag (ca. 12 - 13:00 Uhr) jemand eine Runde ab Metzingen / Nürtingen / Reutlingen?


----------



## matza44 (29. März 2014)

Geht heute jemand um 14 Uhr fahren, so für 2h? In Tübingen


----------



## mok2905 (29. März 2014)

Hat jemand aus der Gegend zufällig Lust nach Albstadt zu fahren morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (29. März 2014)

Nicht so Spektakulär wie Chris seine Aktion, aber auch recht knifflig.


----------



## OnkelZed (30. März 2014)

@dude:
Hallo dude, schon eine Weile her, dass wir uns gesehen haben. Wuerde heute so ab 1200 in Nuertingen (Bahnhof) eine Runde starten. Wuerde Dir das passen?
Der Nuertinger thread ist inzw. leider etwas unbeseelt.

Gruss
Edgar


----------



## Dude5882 (30. März 2014)

Hi Edgar, Ginge bei Dir auch 1 Uhr? Ich reise mit der Bahn an und 12 wird ziemlich knapp.


----------



## Dude5882 (30. März 2014)

12 geht doch. Ich fahr mit dem rad bis Plochingen und dann mit dem Zug


----------



## Dude5882 (30. März 2014)

Bis nachher dann


----------



## OnkelZed (30. März 2014)

Jepp bis gleich! Freu mich.


----------



## bucki08 (30. März 2014)

Hi Edgar, 

wir keepcool79 und ich werden jetzt dann über die Eniger Weide - Rutschenfelsen - Wasserfall - Seltbachtal - Urach - Pfählertal - Karlslinde - Jusi (Alpenbockkäfer schauen) und zurück fahren gehen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch unterwegs.

Grüße


----------



## mtbjahn (30. März 2014)

Fahrtechniktraining (neudeutsch vermutlich Street-Trial-Session) mit Gurgel, HerbertSchuster, Bike-Rebuild und mir an der Geschwister-Scholl-Schule in Tübingen heut´ um ca. 12:40 Uhr


----------



## beetle (31. März 2014)

Drehe nachher ne runde (um Tübingen). So gegen 18:00 auf dem Spitzberg beim Telefonmast. Wer mit will, bitte mir das kurz mitteilen, sonst fahre ich einfach vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (1. April 2014)

Heute Nachmittag wie gestern. Ggf. Treffpunkt auf dem dm Parkplatz im Hagellocher Weg. So 17:30-18:00 rum.


----------



## kraete81 (1. April 2014)

Hört sich gut an...muss nur leider die Woche mim Rad zur Arbeit...da schaff ich das net ganz... .
Wenn du Morgen auch dort fahren würdest, würde ich mim MTB zur Arbeit fahren und könnte da dann direkt vorbei kommen... .

Gruß


----------



## beetle (1. April 2014)

Morgen ist noch nichts sicher. Wenn ich was machen sollte, melde ich mich hier.


----------



## Gurgel (1. April 2014)

Kann leider auch heute nicht. Morgen ginge vermutlich.


----------



## beetle (1. April 2014)

Die Cheffin will morgen fahren. Muss erst mal fragen ob es genehm ist.


----------



## beetle (2. April 2014)

Treffpunkt 17:30 Treffpunkt dm Parkplatz. Leider etwas Kurzfristig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (2. April 2014)

mein handy mag deine anrufe nicht annehmen und zurück rufen mag es auch nicht. bin aber dabei.


----------



## beetle (2. April 2014)

Jetzt hat es aber gemocht.


----------



## kraete81 (2. April 2014)

zu spät... nächstes mal


----------



## loretto6 (3. April 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> mein handy mag deine anrufe nicht annehmen und zurück rufen mag es auch nicht. bin aber dabei.


Ja , die Dinger sind echt kompliziert geworden, seit sie keine Wählscheiben mehr haben. 

Wie schaut's morgen Abend ab 18:15 Uhr aus.Jemand in Tübingen am Start?


----------



## Gurgel (3. April 2014)

Komm du mal in mein Alter...

Morgen weiß ich noch nicht. Evt starte ich nochmal früher, von wegen Tageslicht und so.


----------



## loretto6 (4. April 2014)

Da ist noch locker zwei Stunden hell, Opa. Wir könnten aber auch schon um 17:30 starten


----------



## Gurgel (4. April 2014)

Ha ne, wenn du meinst es bleibt lang genug hell, dann lass 1815 machen.


----------



## loretto6 (4. April 2014)

Also dann 18:15Uhr an der Tourist-Info. Ich will eh nicht so lange fahren. Ich muss morgen wieder früh raus


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. April 2014)

Hallo,

hat jemand aus dem Raum Reutlingen/Tübingen

Stahlfedern für Fox Dämpfer rumliegen?

Würde gerne mal ne 350 und/oder 400 in Länge 3 oder 3.25 testen.

Hat jemand was, das ich mal ausprobieren bzw. evtl. kaufen könnte?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. April 2014)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Also dann 18:15Uhr an der Tourist-Info. Ich will eh nicht so lange fahren. Ich muss morgen wieder früh raus


 

Hey Loretto,
wie sieht es denn in Tübingen aus, läuft Freitags 18.15 noch was ?

Wenn ja gib mir Bescheid, dann kommen wir vielleicht zu 2 vorbei.

Gruss
Edgar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (9. April 2014)

Natürlich läuft noch was. In letzter Zeit sind wir allerdings ein paar Mal schon früher gefahren - einfach, weils dann lang genug hell war. Aber wenn ihr morgen kommt, steh ich um 18:15 an der Tourist-Info- außer ihr wollt auch schon früher fahren.


----------



## Steppenwolf Ty (9. April 2014)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Natürlich läuft noch was. In letzter Zeit sind wir allerdings ein paar Mal schon früher gefahren - einfach, weils dann lang genug hell war. Aber wenn ihr morgen kommt, steh ich um 18:15 an der Tourist-Info- außer ihr wollt auch schon früher fahren.


 
Früher gefahren! Lange hell! Wenn wir kommen geht die Sonne nie unter................... 
Super, wir wären dann um 18.15 vielleicht ein bischen später mit am Start.

Gruss bis Freitag


----------



## britta-ox (9. April 2014)

Du bist deiner Zeit voraus, morgen ist erst Donnerstag 



Heute abend  20.00 Uhr in RT:
*Radabenteuer vom Schwarzen Meer zur Wolga
TRANS-OST-EXPEDITION Etappe 2
Rumänien, Moldawien, Transnistrien, Ukraine, Halbinsel Krim und Russland*

In ihrer spannenden und einfühlsamen Multivisionsshow berichten Tanja und Denis Katzer live über ihre außergewöhnliche Reise von Rumänien bis Russland. Nachdem sie der Donau 2.700 km bis zu ihrer Mündung gefolgt sind, erkunden sie das kaum bekannte Moldawien. Marode Straßen und Städte, der heißeste Sommer seit 100 Jahren

Link zur Showbeschreibung:
http://www.denis-katzer.com/de/vortraege/live-multivisions-show

Link zum Trailer:
http://denis-katzer.de/videos?video=Trans-Ost-Expedition-2

*Veranstalter: ADFC Reutlingen*
Kolpinghaus
Liststraße 26
72764 Reutlingen

*20:00 Uhr*

*Eintritt 14,- €*
Schüler/Studenten 12,-€
Mitglieder des ADFC 10,- €


----------



## loretto6 (9. April 2014)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Du bist deiner Zeit voraus, morgen ist erst Donnerstag



Das bin ich oft. Was ist eigentlich mit Dir übermorgen?


----------



## Gurgel (9. April 2014)

Falls Britta nicht kommt, tröstet dich meine Anwesenheit? Ich hoffe, ich bekomme den Ardent bis dahin dicht, sonst muss ich mit Zweitrad ohne Schaltung, aber mit Big Apple Bereifung anrücken.


----------



## loretto6 (9. April 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Falls Britta nicht kommt, tröstet dich meine Anwesenheit? Ich hoffe, ich bekomme den Ardent bis dahin dicht, sonst muss ich mit Zweitrad ohne Schaltung, aber mit Big Apple Bereifung anrücken.


Wirklich ersetzen kannst Du Britta nicht - du bist berghoch doch etwas schweigsamer


----------



## beetle (10. April 2014)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei. Wahrscheinlich nicht alleine.


----------



## loretto6 (10. April 2014)

Wer bist Du - und wenn ja wie viele? Sorry - fiel mir spontan dazu zu ein.

Wird ja mal wieder ein richtig große Ausfahrt morgen- schön!


----------



## britta-ox (10. April 2014)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Wirklich ersetzen kannst Du Britta nicht - du bist berghochdoch etwas schweigsamer


Wir reden über einen vieldimensionalen Sport. Und Reden ist die Dimension, die wir Frauen eindeutig besser beherrschen

Mir reichts vermutlich nicht morgen, loretto, leider.
Aber wir könnten ja mal wieder eine Tour am Sonntag später Vormittag in Urach machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (11. April 2014)

Hört sich gut an - wenn´s Wetter mitmacht bin ich dabei


----------



## britta-ox (12. April 2014)

Für einen Meschuggen gibts kein unpassendes Wetter

Start 10.30Uhr oder 11 Uhr in Urach? Wäre das genehm ;-)

Noch jemand Lust?
(zu biken ^^)


----------



## kraete81 (12. April 2014)

jemand gleich was geplant? wäre in ner stunde startklar!


----------



## Danielbo (12. April 2014)

ich bin heute raus...wie schaut es denn mit ner sonntäglichen nachmittag-frühen Abendrunde aus?


----------



## Danielbo (12. April 2014)

hehe eigener Bremsenservice versaut mir die sonntägliche nachmittag-frühe Abendrunde


----------



## mtbjahn (12. April 2014)

britta-ox schrieb:


> Start 10.30Uhr oder 11 Uhr in Urach? Wäre das genehm ;-)
> 
> Noch jemand Lust?



MonsterQTreiber und ich hätten Interesse und wir würden noch ein oder zwei Leute mitbringen. Sowohl 10:30 als auch 11 Uhr wär´ für uns ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## britta-ox (12. April 2014)

Freut mich!

Dann machen wir 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Aquadrom.

Bis dann!

LG Britta


----------



## mtbjahn (13. April 2014)

Da wir inzwischen zu acht oder zehnt wären und MQT und ich lieber in kleineren Gruppen fahren, starten wir separat. Mal sehen, vielleicht trifft man sich ja zufällig unterwegs.


----------



## loretto6 (13. April 2014)

War ne schöne Tour heute. Vielen Dank denen, die geguidet haben. 

Und vielen Dank auch Oli für die unterhaltsame Demonstration, was bei einem Plattten so alles passieren kann


----------



## britta-ox (13. April 2014)

Ja, hab mich auch gefreut, mal wieder mit euch zu biken, hat Spaß gemacht!
Danke bubutz für die tollen trails am Ende


loretto6 schrieb:


> Und vielen Dank auch Oli für die unterhaltsame Demonstration, was bei einem Plattten so alles passieren kann


Oh ja, Oli-29, sollte vielleicht anstatt in Kalorienmassen am Ende der Tour, mal in einen neuen Schlauch investieren


----------



## OnkelZed (13. April 2014)

Hammer!!! Solche Erlebnisse mit Oli kenne ich auch noch von früher...


----------



## Yetibike (14. April 2014)

Schöner Sonntag in netter Gesellschaft

Danke


----------



## britta-ox (14. April 2014)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Hammer!!! Solche Erlebnisse mit Oli kenne ich auch noch von früher...


Oli hat einfach ein sehr ausgeglichenes Wesen und achtet darauf, dass die Fahrzeit auch durch Flicken und Essen ausgeglichen wird


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. April 2014)

Es freut mich ungemein,
daß mein Vortrag "Was kann ich beim Schlauchwechsel alles verkehrt machen"
auf solch eine positive Resonanz gestoßen ist.
Die Teilnahmegebühr ziehe ich dann bei der nächsten Ausfahrt ein


----------



## Yetibike (14. April 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Es freut mich ungemein,
> daß mein Vortrag "Was kann ich beim Schlauchwechsel alles verkehrt machen"
> auf solch eine positive Resonanz gestoßen ist.
> Die Teilnahmegebühr ziehe ich dann bei der nächsten Ausfahrt ein


Abzüglich der Materialkosten machst Du da aber miese


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. April 2014)

verdammt,ich vergas....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (15. April 2014)

Heute Abend um 17:30 wär mal wieder der Treff an der Dämpferklinik. Außer mir jemand dabei?


----------



## beetle (16. April 2014)

Nachher wer kurzfristig biken? Treffen oben an der Weinsteige eingang Kinditrail. So 18oo. Allerdings bin ich offen für Vorschläge.


----------



## Gurgel (16. April 2014)

Morgen jemand Bock auf HW5? All Mountain bergauf, Enduro bergab? Freitagstreff dürfte ja leider eher nass werden.


----------



## mtbjahn (16. April 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> ...All Mountain bergauf, Enduro bergab?...



Das geht doch garnicht! Da müßt´ man ja unterwegs das Rad wechseln! Ich hab´ jedenfalls sehr wahrscheinlich keine Zeit.


----------



## beetle (17. April 2014)

Das heisst doch jetzt Enduro Race. 

Ich hab leider auch keine Zeit.


----------



## neurofibrill (17. April 2014)

...od. MTB.
hab leider auch keine zeit, auch wenn ich die trails schon rufen höre.
danke übrigens @beetle dass du mir vor 2 wochen so tolle abfahrten gezeigt hast.
hab letztes we fast alle auf anhieb wieder gefunden.
wie wars im schwarzwald?


----------



## beetle (17. April 2014)

Gerne doch.

Schwarzwald war klasse. Sind den Westweg in Richtung Norden von der Honisgrinde runter und die Badener Höhe. Schön alpin verblockt. Muss ich sicherlich nochmal machen. Waren noch auf einem anderen Berg, der sich aber nicht gelohnt hatte.


----------



## neurofibrill (17. April 2014)

klingt gut. hoffentlich hab ich beim nächsten ausflug mal zeit.


----------



## beetle (17. April 2014)

Das 1. Mai Wochenende sicher wieder. Ostern wird ja vom Wetter her doof.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (17. April 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Bock auf HW5? All Mountain bergauf, Enduro bergab? Freitagstreff dürfte ja leider eher nass werden.


Schade, hab ich leider zu spät gesehen.


----------



## Gurgel (21. April 2014)

Da ich morgen früh nach Reutlingen muss, nehm ich mein Bike gleich mit und starte dann so gegen Mittag vermutlich Richtung Pfullingen. Hat jemand frei und möchte sich anschließen?


----------



## beetle (22. April 2014)

Ich am Samstag im Vinschgau. Bitte Sternchen vergeben, damit Holgers Foto auch Foto des Tages werden kann. Das würde ihn glaube ich sehr freuen. 





Anleitung: 1) Aufs Bild Klicken. 2) Rechts oben auf den Stern "Dieses Bild gefällt mir!"klicken. 3)


----------



## beetle (23. April 2014)

Ok. Wir sind in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages. Wer noch nicht gevotet hat, würde ich doch nett bitten beim obrigen Bild sein "Like" abzugeben, damit die Führung gehalten wird und ich auf dem Foto von Holger die Startseite morgen ziere. Danke!


----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2014)

Für 'n Bier würd ich auch mit meinem 2.-/3.-/4.-/5.-......Account voten


----------



## beetle (23. April 2014)

Weizen oder Pilsner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (23. April 2014)

beetle schrieb:


> Weizen *UND* Pilsner*!*



Danke


----------



## kraete81 (23. April 2014)

Jemand am Sonntag beim MTB Marathon in Veringendof am Start, zwecks evtl. Fahrgemeinschaft (kann auch fahren )?


----------



## beetle (23. April 2014)

Am liebsten sicher als Herrengedeck, oder? ;D


----------



## beetle (24. April 2014)

Ist also FdT geworden. Vielen Dank an alle die uns ihr "Like" gegeben haben.


----------



## blind (24. April 2014)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Photo der Woche  
wird zeit das ich auch mal wieder zum biken komm!


----------



## Gurgel (24. April 2014)

Auf jeden Fall! Bestes Wetter hier. Vielleicht klappts ja dieses Jahr auch mit Finale?

@beetle: Glückwunsch! Wann gibts das Bier??


----------



## beetle (24. April 2014)

Man könnte ja mal wieder Grillen nach einer Tour. Dann gibts auch Bier.


----------



## sascha2k (5. Mai 2014)

Armer also ich hätte morgen zeit bin in Tübingen aber es ist ja schon
23:11 Uhr.......


----------



## loretto6 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich würde heute in Tübingen fahren. 17:30 Uhr an der Dämpferklinik in der Heinlenstraße in Derendingen.


----------



## sascha2k (6. Mai 2014)

17:30 kann ich leider nicht.....aaaahhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraete81 (6. Mai 2014)

Mahlzeit,

fahre Sonntag nach Singen zum Hegauer Bike-Marathon... .
Wenn jemand mit will, PM an mich!

Greetz die Kraete


----------



## Danielbo (10. Mai 2014)

Hallo! Steigt morgen jemand aufs Rad?


----------



## kraete81 (10. Mai 2014)

Jo... in Singen


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Mai 2014)

@loretto6: Bist Du heut´ Abend am Start?


----------



## loretto6 (16. Mai 2014)

Aber natürlich! 18:15 an der Touri-Info, wie sich's gehört.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Mai 2014)

Fährt jemand morgen früh mit nach Albstadt?
Fahre hier so um 8.30Uhr weg und bin dort 10.00 - 14.00 am Fahren.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (16. Mai 2014)

Ich würd´ ja prinzipiell gerne mitkommen, hab´ aber zum einen morgen zuwenig Zeit und bin mir zum anderen ziemlich sicher, daß es dort morgen sehr naß und damit auch sehr rutschig sein wird. Du kannst ja dann mal berichten, wie´s tatsächlich war.


----------



## damage0099 (17. Mai 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen früh mit nach Albstadt?
> Fahre hier so um 8.30Uhr weg und bin dort 10.00 - 14.00 am Fahren.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


Fall net!!!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. Mai 2014)

Albstadt hat nicht geklappt, war statt dessen mal wieder im Bikepark Eningen.

Danke an Nathan für's Foto.






FHD

http://ibc.io/vrk3




Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (20. Mai 2014)

schicke bilder.
wußte gar nicht dass hier ein park um die ecke ist (od. vlt. hab ichs auch "überhört").
wie hoch ist der eintritt? od. ist das ein verein mit jahresbeitrag?
lohnt sichs da mal mit seinem enduro(HT) auf ner tour vorbeizuschauen?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. Mai 2014)

Fahren kann da jeder der sich an die Benutzerordnung hält.





Die Deponie ist ein Gelände der Gemeinde Eningen.

Wenn man öfter kommt, darf man auch mal eine Schaufel in die Hand nehmen.
Die Jungs die den Park gebaut haben und immer noch bauen,
lassen jeden netten Menschen mitspielen und freuen sich immer über helfende Hände.

Manche fahren dort auch mit dem HT.
Ich lieber mit viel Federweg, weil's doch mehr verzeiht 

Infos gibt's auch hier

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikepark-Eningen/127692463969812

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (20. Mai 2014)

Gerade mal rausgesehen. Das Wetter ist ja gut. Jemand nachher am Fahren?


----------



## loretto6 (20. Mai 2014)

Ich würde, falls nix dazwischenkommt, am 17:30 bei der Dämpferklinik mitfahren.


----------



## beetle (20. Mai 2014)

Mal gucken ob ich es rechtzeitig packe. Schaut gerade nicht so aus. Arbeit... :/


----------



## Coriansis (20. Mai 2014)

Hi bin relativ neu in Reutlingen und ganz neu hier im Forum wollte mal hallo sagen ich hab leider noch kein bike muss noch nen bisschen sparen und kann mich auch noch nicht so entscheiden. Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht helfen, ich möchte eine Umschulung als Zweiradmechaniker machen, kann mir jemand einen guten Shop am besten in Reutlingen empfehlen. Ich glaub die vielseitigste Ausbildung bekommt man bei Der Fahrrad Werkstatt von der Diakonie oder täuscht mich das. Für Meinungen und Vorschläge schon mal vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (21. Mai 2014)

Transvelo wäre sicher auch ne gute Anschrift


----------



## Coriansis (21. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Antwort, das bestimmt aber ich glaub da ist es sehr stressig von der arbeit und man lernt nur das montieren bei der diakonie lernt man auch schweissen und rahmen aufbau also das volle programm. Transvelo besseres und breiteres Angebot und besser auf die e bike technik specialisiert nicht einfach die Entscheidung


----------



## damage0099 (21. Mai 2014)

Falls du mal eine Bewerbung schreibst:
Kleiner Tip: Laß ein Rechtschreibprogramm drüber laufen


----------



## Coriansis (21. Mai 2014)

seid wann kuemmert man sich hier im Forum um Rechtschreibung  Grins
Meine Bewerbung steht (fehlerfrei)


----------



## beetle (21. Mai 2014)

Damit die Lesbarkeit erhöht ist. Und außerdem willst du ja von uns, dass wir dein Text lesen, verstehen, nachdenken und dir möglicherweise Tips geben. Also wenn du erwartest, dass sich andere Mühe geben, gib dir auch Mühe. Zumindest ein wenig mehr. 

Oder bin ich mittlerweile einfach nur alt und spießig geworden?


----------



## Coriansis (21. Mai 2014)

Bin nun mal leider Legesteniker sorry das soll kein Witz sein(und schreibe auf einer kaputten englischen Tastatur). So schlimm ist der Text doch gar nicht, aber zurück zum Thema ich hab den Umschulungsplatz bei der Bruderhaus Diakonie angenommen ich glaub ist das beste. Wenn ich mein Bike hab meld ich mich. Vielleicht zeigt mir ja jemand hier ein paar gute Trails, denn immer alleine fahren macht ja auch keinen Spass.


----------



## beetle (21. Mai 2014)

Viel Erfolg und Spaß bei der Umschulung. Wahrscheinlich ist dort die Ausbildung wirklich besser, weil du nicht so viel Umsatzdruck haben wirst, vermute ich. Was sind eigentlich die Inhalte einer solchen Ausbildung? Also was versteht man dort unter 2-Rad? Kann ja vom Roller bis zum Motorrad alles sein.


----------



## Coriansis (23. Mai 2014)

Also dort ist es Zweiradmechaniker  Fachrichtung Fahrradtechnik(nicht Motorradtechnik) also alles was mit dem Aufbau und dem Verkauf von Fahrraedern zu tun hat. Genaue Ausbildungsinhalte muesste man mal googeln sind vorgegen von der IHK und auch nach zulesen beim Arbeitsamt Berufenet da findet man alles.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Mai 2014)

Morgen irgendwer unterwegs?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Mai 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand nach Albstadt?
Geöffnet ist 13-19Uhr.

Alternativ würde ich in den Bikepark Eningen gehen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (30. Mai 2014)

Ich würde heute in Tübingen fahren - 18:15 Tourist-Info


----------



## Gurgel (30. Mai 2014)

Ich kann heute leider nicht.


----------



## mtbjahn (30. Mai 2014)

Ich hätt´ auch an beiden Angeboten Interesse gehabt, bin aber verhindert.


----------



## weisser_rausch (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Biker,
ich plane für Sonntag am früher Nachmittag mit Ingmar eine Tour um Bad Urach oder Umgebung. Falls noch jemand Lust hat, kann man sich ja vor Ort treffen.
Grüßle Henrik


----------



## matza44 (31. Mai 2014)

Will morgen auf die Alb. Kann mir jemand ne gps-Tour empfehlen. 40-50 Kilometer. Danke


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre heute ne kleine Runde im Echaztal mit ca. 2,5h.
Start ist 1630Uhr am Pfullinger Friedhof.

Geplant sind mehrere Abfahrten an meinem Lieblingstrail 
(rumpelig, schnell, ohne Serpentinen)

Bergauf wird's eher gemütlich.
Komme mit dem 17kg Bock.

Wer mitkommt sollte Protektoren mitbringen.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (3. Juni 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wer mitkommt sollte Protektoren mitbringen.
> 
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


...und seinen Nachlass geregelt haben


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Juni 2014)

Nach jeder Abfahrt wird 5min gewartet. 
(In der Zeit kann man dort bequem runterlaufen, wenn man trittsicher und gut zu Fuß ist  )



Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2014)

Ach...alles ganz easy!

Kann heut net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Juni 2014)

Fährst du heut?
Welches ist dein 17kg-Bock?
Haben das net beide?  
Evt. morgen, wenn das Wetter besser ist?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Juni 2014)

Ne, fahre nicht, hat vorhin im Tal geregnet.

Vielleicht gehe ich am Do in den Bikepark in Eningen.
Da sieht's mit dem Wetter wieder gut aus.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juni 2014)

Bin heute ab 1630Uhr im Bikepark Eningen.
Kommt noch jemand?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Bube (5. Juni 2014)

Immer wenn du ankündigst zu radeln, kann man eigentlich gleich das Regenzeug herrichten...


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2014)

Trocken fahren kann doch jeder.....
Er mags halt schmutzig....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juni 2014)

Wie jetzt?

Ich sehe eine 10% tige Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für heute abend.
Das ist natürlich nicht genug für *F*reitag*N*acht*R*egenradler 

Wer kommt auch bei Sonnenschein?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2014)

hahahha,
ich dachte, du fährst am Freitag, jetzt hab ich kein Auto dabei und nicht das optimale Rad 
Wie wärs mal am WE ?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juni 2014)

Sorry, morgen ist Packen angesagt
und am Sa geht's für ne Woche in Urlaub.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2014)

Na dann viel Spaß, schönen Urlaub...fahr ich halt mit meinen anderen Freunden 
PS: Wie war das nochmal? Keine Verletzungen vor dem Urlaub ???


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Juni 2014)

Ja ja, vor dem Urlaub ist nach dem Urlaub.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (5. Juni 2014)

Genau....ich meine "DEN" Urlaub.... 

Aber recht haste


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal am WE ?



WE wäre ok, wenn ich da bin (kleine Unsicherheit)


----------



## damage0099 (6. Juni 2014)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> WE wäre ok, wenn ich da bin (kleine Unsicherheit)


Das hört sich doch mal sehr gut an!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2014)

Ich treffe mich morgen mit Ingmar um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen zu einer (relativ) relaxten Tour mit nicht mehr als ~1000Hm.
Berg hoch eher einfach,abwärts eher technisch.
Zustiegsmöglichkeit ca.10.30 Uhr am Wasserfallparkplatz in Urach.

Wir werden allerspätestens um 15.45 Uhr wieder in Metzingen sein.
Noch jemand Bock?


----------



## damage0099 (6. Juni 2014)

1000hm in 5 Stunden? Wird 3h lang gesoffen?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> 1000hm in 5 Stunden? Wird 3h lang gesoffen?


Ich schrieb ALLERSPÄTESTENS!!
Und überhaupt,was spräche denn gegen drei Stunden saufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. Juni 2014)

Ja, da wird Damage halt hellhörig. 
Hm, 3h Saufen??!! 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## weisser_rausch (6. Juni 2014)

tät eigentlich auch gern mitkommen, muss aber morgen an den Bodensee fahren, den neuen Stallgefährten für Hatatittla abholen - Bukephalos. Aber wenn am Montag (vielleicht auch Sonntag) was geht, war auch schön. Dann gerne auf Bukephalos, falls er mich nicht abwirft.
Grüßle Henrik


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> was spräche denn gegen drei Stunden saufen


Absolut nix  
@Chris:


----------



## Yetibike (7. Juni 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich morgen mit Ingmar um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen zu einer (relativ) relaxten Tour mit nicht mehr als ~1000Hm.
> Berg hoch eher einfach,abwärts eher technisch.
> Zustiegsmöglichkeit ca.10.30 Uhr am Wasserfallparkplatz in Urach.
> 
> ...



15:45 ist mir etwas zu spät, denke 14 Uhr in Metzingen würde mir besser passen, ich steig da dann ein.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2014)

Hi Jungs,
überlege grad, um 1030 in Urach einzusteigen.
Hijo, du sagtest ja 'technisch'.
Das sollte es schon sein.....


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (7. Juni 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi Jungs,
> überlege grad, um 1030 in Urach einzusteigen.
> Hijo, du sagtest ja 'technisch'.
> Das sollte es schon sein.....


Jaja,
da finden wir schon was passendes.
10.30 Uhr,ich zähl auf dich


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2014)

ok, gut. Ich verlaß mich auf DICH!!!
Welcher Parkplatz?
Thermalbad?


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2014)

Deine Handy-Nr. hab ich noch, hört die mit '*****90' auf?
Paßt die noch?
Schick dir meine mal noch per pn


----------



## damage0099 (7. Juni 2014)

War richtig geil!! 
Danke Jungs!
Habt net zuviel versprochen 
Hat voll gerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dude5882 (7. Juni 2014)

absolut!!!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. Juni 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Ich treffe mich morgen mit Ingmar um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Metzingen zu einer *(relativ) relaxten* Tour


War nix,verdammt!Aber bei meinem Trainingsaufwand nicht überraschend...

Schee wars trotzdem!


@weisser_rausch :
Was ist denn der Ochsenköpfige für ein Gefährt?
Bilder,bitte!


----------



## Danielbo (12. Juni 2014)

Wer fährt Trails am Sa oder am So? Da würde ich gern versuchen mitzukommen...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Juni 2014)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Wer fährt Trails am Sa oder am So? Da würde ich gern versuchen mitzukommen...


Würde morgen eine Runde drehen.
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel,als Startort würde ich Metzingen bevorzugen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## bucki08 (13. Juni 2014)

Ich wäre auch dabei evtl doro auch, zeitlich auch egal, einfach festlegen


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (13. Juni 2014)

bucki08 schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei evtl doro auch, zeitlich auch egal, einfach festlegen


11 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bucki08 (13. Juni 2014)

Passt


----------



## Yetibike (14. Juni 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> 11 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen ok?


Hast Du keine todoliste ? Wie kann man Samstags um die Uhrzeit Zeit zum biken haben ?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (14. Juni 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Hast Du keine todoliste ? Wie kann man Samstags um die Uhrzeit Zeit zum biken haben ?



Natürlich habe ich auch eine to-do-Liste für heute:

1.biken gehen
2.duschen,essen
3.Nachmittagsschläfchen
4.mit meiner Frau im Garten sitzen,wahlweise Fußball gucken

Rasen mähen,einkaufen und das übliche Zeugs ist auf nächste Woche(Urlaub)verschoben.


----------



## Yetibike (14. Juni 2014)

Ich hab nicht DEINE to do Liste gemeint, sondern die Deiner Frau und da gibt es den passus verschoben auf Urlaubswoche nicht.


----------



## chrisuu (14. Juni 2014)

Yetibike schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht DEINE to do Liste gemeint, sondern die Deiner Frau und da gibt es den passus verschoben auf Urlaubswoche nicht.


Quasi die Liste Deiner Frau, die - gentlemanlike - DU abzuarbeiten hast!?


----------



## neurofibrill (15. Juni 2014)

mahlzeit!
jmd. lust auf ne gemütliche tübinger trailrunde?
14 uhr?


----------



## MasterM (15. Juni 2014)

Hi,  bist du schon los? wie wärs um 16:30 heute? Martin


----------



## neurofibrill (16. Juni 2014)

moin,
da war ich schon unterwegs. vlt. klappts ja beim nächsten mal.
cheers


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Juni 2014)

Wie sieht's morgen mit Bikepark Albstadt aus?
Jemand dabei?

Alternativ Deponie Eningen?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mok2905 (19. Juni 2014)

Wo hier in der Gegend bekomme ich morgen/Samstag einen Renthal Integra directmount Vorbau her? Gibts Läden die sowas führen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Juni 2014)

Ruf mal im Bikepark Albstadt an.
Die könnten den haben.

http://www.bikepark-shop.de/produkte.html?page=shop.browse&category_id=39

Ride on
Chris


----------



## loretto6 (20. Juni 2014)

Heute Abend jemand in Tübingen mit dabei - 18:15 Tourist-Info?


----------



## Gurgel (20. Juni 2014)

Die Planung sagt dass der angeblich längste Tag des Jahres dazu verwendet wird mal wieder zum, Rossberg zu fahren.


----------



## neurofibrill (20. Juni 2014)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Heute Abend jemand in Tübingen mit dabei - 18:15 Tourist-Info?


ich würde mich anschließen. bin allerdings noch ein wenig verorgelt vom stocherkahnrennen schauen.


----------



## neurofibrill (20. Juni 2014)

oder habt ihr vor ordentlich am gashahn zu drehen?


----------



## Gurgel (20. Juni 2014)

Ne, das nicht. Die Tour wird etwas länger als die üblichen Freitagabend Runden, aber bergauf bleibt es entspannt.


----------



## neurofibrill (20. Juni 2014)

alles klar. komm mit.
tourist info? ist die an der neckarbrücke?


----------



## Gurgel (20. Juni 2014)

Exakt! Dann bis nachher.


----------



## neurofibrill (20. Juni 2014)

bis 18.15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (27. Juni 2014)

Same procedure as last week - wer hat Lust auf Trails? Treffpunkt Tourist-Info Tübingen 18:15 Uhr.


----------



## Flo2984 (29. Juni 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wie sieht's morgen mit Bikepark Albstadt aus?
> Jemand dabei?
> 
> Alternativ Deponie Eningen?
> ...


Deponie Eningen? Was geht da...?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Juni 2014)

Einen Ausschnitt der kleineren Sprünge findest du in meinen Videos.

Die großen trau ich mich noch nicht 

Koordinaten des Bikeparks stehen in den Kommentaren.

Gibt auch ne Facebookgruppe "Bikepark Eningen" wo du Infos bekommen kannst.

Bin wahrscheinlich am Dienstag ab 17Uhr wieder dort.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Flo2984 (1. Juli 2014)

Cool!
Thx 
Werd mal irgendwann vorbeischauen...


----------



## loretto6 (4. Juli 2014)

Werde heute wegen Fußball bereits am Nachmittag eine Runde drehen. Falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, würde so ab 14:30 starten.


----------



## MasterM (15. Juli 2014)

Hi! ist hier jemand aus lustnau, der mal lust hat abends nach der arbeit kurze ausritte zu machen und mir die lokalen trails zeigt?
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (15. Juli 2014)

Dann mal herzlich willkommen. Falls Du am Freitagabend Zeit hast: meist treffen sich bei der Tourist-Info an der Neckarbrücke um 18:30 ein paar Leute. Sonst schreib hier einfach rein, wenn Du fahren willst. Vielleicht findet sich jemand, der Zeit hat.


----------



## mtbjahn (15. Juli 2014)

Du hast 18:30 Uhr statt 18:15 Uhr geschrieben. Oder gilt 18:15 Uhr jetzt nur noch für mich?


----------



## loretto6 (16. Juli 2014)

Die Tastatur ist so klein und meine Finger sind so dick. 18:15 ist natürlich richtig.


----------



## neurofibrill (18. Juli 2014)

heute abend 18:15 tourist info?
hat jmd. trotz der hitze lust???


----------



## Gurgel (18. Juli 2014)

Ich bin da. Wetter geht kaum besser.


----------



## loretto6 (18. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch dabei. Können ja ins Goldersbachtal. Da ist es immer relativ kühl.


----------



## neurofibrill (25. Juli 2014)

hey
letzten freitag sind wir diesen kurzen knackigen verblockten trail mit stufen etc. gefahren bevor wir richtung hohenentringen sind.
mag mir jmd. die geodaten/googlemaps link schicken (am besten als PN)???
hab ihn heute morgen ums verrecken nicht gefunden.
cheers


----------



## damage0099 (31. Juli 2014)

Mal ne Frage:
Ist eigentlich jemand am Albtrauf mit 1x11 unterwegs?
Falls ja, welches Blatt vorne drauf, und wie fährt sich's bei uns in der Praxis?


----------



## Gurgel (31. Juli 2014)

1x11 kenne ich nicht, aber 1x10 und 1x9 geht problemlos. 

Beetle fährt 1x11 mit einem ziemlich kleinen Kettenblatt. Anfangs ist das eine Umstellung, man vermisst ein paar Gänge, aber gewöhnt sich schnell dran. An meine Räder kommt kein Umwerfer mehr.


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> 1x11 kenne ich nicht, aber 1x10 und 1x9 geht problemlos.
> 
> Beetle fährt 1x11 mit einem ziemlich kleinen Kettenblatt. Anfangs ist das eine Umstellung, man vermisst ein paar Gänge, aber gewöhnt sich schnell dran. An meine Räder kommt kein Umwerfer mehr.



Hi,
danke für die Info 

Was für ein Blatt fährst Du vorn? Und welches größte Ritzel hast du hinten verbaut? 34 oder 36?
Was wiegt dein Bike bei welchem Federweg?

Hm, Du bist evt. fitter wie ich 
Noch zweifle ich daran, daß ich mit der Übersetzung ein paar Albaufstiege schaffe.....

@beetle : Was für ein Blatt fährst du vorne? Ein 30er? Oder gar ein 28er? Mit welcher Kurbel? XX1 oder X01?
Bei letzterer geht 28 wohl nicht.....

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (1. August 2014)

Beetle beeinmalelft momentan noch die Alpen. Kommt glaub erst nächste Woche zurück. Der fährt aber ziemlich sicher maximal 28 mit XX1.

Meine Übersetzungen habe ich bewußt weggelassen, weil ich ja nur 29er fahre. Da 30/32 mit 36er Kassetten. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, welcher Übersetzung das bei 26" oder 650b entspricht. Bikes wiegen 13-14kg in allen Federwegsbereichen... Kein Plan, vermutlich bin ich schon etwas fitter als die meisten anderen. Ansonsten muss man halt auf die ganz großen Gänge verzichten. Die benutzen 90% der Biker eh nie. Bzw. diejenigen, die sie benutzen, sind meist auch fit genug um problemlos etwas größere Gänge bergauf fahren zu können. 


@Tübingen: Wer ist denn heute an der Neckarbrücke?


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2014)

Ah, ok, danke 
Hat also mind. ein 28er drauf. Dann paßt's


----------



## neurofibrill (1. August 2014)

fahr 1x10 mit 32er KB und 36er kassette. war als übergangslösung gedacht und wurde für mich zur offenbarung.
bin mit Gurgel auch schon den rossberg bei gönningen hochgekurbelt. war machbar.
werde aber auch so langsam auf 11fach umrüsten, allerdings mit nem 34 KB. bin ja jetzt in übung.
@Gurgel: kann dir bzgl. des umwerfers nur zustimmen.
hab heute leider keine zeit zum biken.


----------



## damage0099 (1. August 2014)

, 32er KB und nur ne 36er Kassette?? den Roßberg hoch. Sauber!
Danke 
Also.....machbar. Muß ich nur noch abnehmen und an Kondition zunehmen


----------



## neurofibrill (1. August 2014)

geht ja dann wie von selbst...


----------



## Yetibike (1. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> , 32er KB und nur ne 36er Kassette?? den Roßberg hoch. Sauber!
> Danke
> Also.....machbar. Muß ich nur noch abnehmen und an Kondition zunehmen


----------



## mtbjahn (1. August 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> @Tübingen: Wer ist denn heute an der Neckarbrücke?



Ich


----------



## mtbjahn (2. August 2014)

Dreifache Jungfernfahrt beim gestrigen Freitagstreff in Tübingen:



Zweimal Rahmen und einmal komplettes Rad. Ok, bei mir war´s nur die Jungfernfahrt auf den Tübinger Trails.


----------



## alböhi (3. August 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> ............bei mir war´s nur .............



auch genannt " Der Häuptling mit wenig Federn " 

lg aus dem Salzkammergut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. August 2014)

Hat eventuell jemand ein Werkzeug zum Einpressen von Steuersätzen und würde dieses auch verleihen?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## beetle (4. August 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Beetle beeinmalelft momentan noch die Alpen. Kommt glaub erst nächste Woche zurück. Der fährt aber ziemlich sicher maximal 28 mit XX1.



Ja, genau. X0, XX1, X01 Kurbeln unterscheiden sich nur bzgl. des Spiders. Den kann man abmachen und ein Spiderless Blatt montieren. Bei X9 bzw. X1 geht das auch. Theoretisch kannst du dir einen XX1 Spider kaufen und den auf eine X1 Kurbel montieren. Dann gehen auch 28T SRAM Blätter auf einer Alu Kurbel. 

Wenn du Spiderless fahren willst, achte unbedingt auf die Kettenlinie. Absolute Black zum Beispiel ist für 11x nicht zu empfehlen. Die Dinger haben einen extremen verschleiß da die dann noch schiefer laufen. Bin mit einem AB jetzt 5000hm die letzte Woche gefahren und man sieht es ihm schon stark an.

Nächstes Blatt wird ein SRAM XX1 28T.


----------



## neurofibrill (4. August 2014)

od. eine shimano kurbel mit nem e13 narrow wide KB. http://eu.bythehive.com/30t-Guidering-M-Black
gibts aber im netz auch deutlich günstiger.
je nach dem wie rum du das KB montierst, bekommst du ne 49er (11fach) od. ne 50er (10fach) Kettenlinie.
allerdings ist da 30 Z das kleinste KB.


----------



## damage0099 (4. August 2014)

Danke Euch @beetle und @neurofibrill 
Super, genau das wollte ich wissen!

Wir waren neulich auch auf Tour. Mit meiner 11-34 hinten und vorne dem 20er KB fahr ich verdammt froh und hatte es eigentlich sehr oft drin.
Dann ist 1x11 wohl nichts für mich. Zumal ich ein Freund der höheren Trittfrequenz bin (diese jedoch bei schwereren Gängen nicht halten kann  )....bei niedriger TF kriege ich leider rel. schnell Knieprobleme.

Bin noch unschlüssig, was ich mache.

Vllt. fahre ich meine jetzigen Bikes weiter und warte noch. Oder ich nehme eins mit 2x10 fach 22-36 / 11-36.

Und dir, beetle, hat die 28-42er Kombi gereicht? Auch bei langen / längeren steilen Anstiegen in alpinem Gelände?
Auch bei den dort häufig vorkommenden Rampen?
Oder schiebst du eher gleich?

Wenn ich dran denke, den Kapf von vorne her bei meiner jetzigen Übersetzung im 3.-kleinsten Gang (entspricht bei 1x11 und 30-42 dem kleinsten) hochradeln zu müssen, krieg ichs mit der Angst zu tun  !
Kommst du da mit deiner 1x11 (vorn 28) hoch? (Mit deinem Nicolai und gescheiten Reifen)


----------



## beetle (5. August 2014)

Du kannst auch ein 26T Montieren. Dann musst du allerdings aufpassen, das du nicht vom Rad kippst. 

http://www.wolftoothcycling.com/products/direct-mount-for-sram-gxp-cranks


----------



## Gurgel (5. August 2014)

mittwoch gegen später nachmittag oder abends jemand lust auf eine runde um tübingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (5. August 2014)

Wenn mir nicht wieder die Arbeit einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Gurgel (5. August 2014)

Klingt gut. Dann lass morgen nochmal sprechen.


----------



## beetle (6. August 2014)

Wenn ich hier früh genug weg komme, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## IBEX73 (6. August 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> , 32er KB und nur ne 36er Kassette?? den Roßberg hoch. Sauber!
> Danke
> Also.....machbar. Muß ich nur noch abnehmen und an Kondition zunehmen



Ihr meint jetzt aber net die Strasse?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. August 2014)

Also ich fahre auf der Strasse (vom Schützenhaus kommend, bevor sie in die Hochwiese mündet)
bei 2x10 immer meine 22 x 36 Übersetzung. 

Weiß nicht was da die Leute mit 1x11 machen 

Wahrscheinlich drücken sie einfach ein bißchen mehr und sind deshalb notgedrungen schneller 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (6. August 2014)

Mach zur Zeit eine MTB Guide Ausbildung beim DAV. Da war so ein junger Spinner dabei der meinte (und hat) ne 3-Tages Tour mit einem Slopestyle-Rad fahren zu müssen. Hinten 8-Fach und vorn 36T. Ein Tag über 2200hm. Ging auch. Aber total bescheuert und Spaß hatte er keinen hoch.


----------



## Gurgel (6. August 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Also ich fahre auf der Strasse (vom Schützenhaus kommend, bevor sie in die Hochwiese mündet)
> bei 2x10 immer meine 22 x 36 Übersetzung.
> 
> Weiß nicht was da die Leute mit 1x11 machen
> ...



Ich nehme auch die Straße. Mit 1fach fahre ich definitiv etwas schneller, als wie wenn man jederzeit noch weiter runter schalten kann. Der positive Nebeneffekt ist, dass jede Tour zum Training wird. Nach ein paar Ausfahrten tritt man dann schnell und bleibt trotzdem entspannt. 

Geht aber schon auch langsam bei Gruppenausfahrten zb, dann muss man halt auch mal im Stehen fahren.


----------



## loretto6 (6. August 2014)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Ihr meint jetzt aber net die Strasse?


Doch, er hat die Straße gemeint. Aber ich hatte schon das Gefühl, dass es für die beiden 1x10-Fahrer sehr anstrengend war. Ich jedenfalls fands anstrengend in dem Tempo hochzufahren. Alleine hätte ich einen oder zwei Gänge zurückgeschaltet


----------



## Gurgel (6. August 2014)

Wie willst du das von so weit hinten überhaupt erkannt haben? 

Ernsthaft: Anstrengend ist relativ. Es war anstrengender als zuhause auf der Couch zu liegen, das stimmt. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass Neuro und ich an dem Tag beide sehr sportliche Übersetzungen gefahren sind. Das ist nicht mit 28x42 zu vergleichen.


----------



## neurofibrill (6. August 2014)

klar, anstrengend wars auf jeden fall.
mußten schon ordentlich drücken.
aber wie gesagt; es ging.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (6. August 2014)

28x42 ist auch eher sehr gemütlich. Die meisten anderen die ich mit 1x11 kenne fahren 32T. Die Übersetzung bin ich in etwa vorher mit 1x10 auch gefahren. 28x36 entspricht dem. Letztendlich hätte mir das auch gelangt, wenn ich mit dem Rad nicht auch lange Anstiege in den Alpen fahren wollte. Es geht aber auch länger übersetzt, wie ich mit dem Beispiel "Slopestyler" andeuten will. Ist eher die persönliche Frage der eigenen Leidensfähigkeit.


----------



## neurofibrill (6. August 2014)

außerdem war am tag vorher stocherkahnrennen.
da war am freitag dann ordentlich die leber geschmiert.


----------



## Gurgel (6. August 2014)

1x10 und 2x9 (?) treffen sich um 1630 am Haagtorplatz, 1x11 steigt vermutlich später mit ein. Falls sonst noch jemand mitfahren möchte.


----------



## loretto6 (6. August 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Wie willst du das von so weit hinten überhaupt erkannt haben?
> 
> Ernsthaft: Anstrengend ist relativ. Es war anstrengender als zuhause auf der Couch zu liegen, das stimmt. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass Neuro und ich an dem Tag beide sehr sportliche Übersetzungen gefahren sind. Das ist nicht mit 28x42 zu vergleichen.


Wer war denn als erstes oben auf dem Rossberg? Häh? Ich bin wegen Euch Gewichtssparern auch eine sehr sportlich Übersetzung gefahren und ich hatte das schlechteste Verhältnis Körpergewicht zu Radgewicht.


----------



## Gurgel (6. August 2014)

Das liest jetzt langsam, als ob wir Rennrad Ausfahrten machen.  Wurde letzte Woche schon drauf angesprochen, dass wir mit dem Geschreibsel noch potentielle Mitfahrer abschrecken. 

Also: Wir sind natürlich gemeinsam oben angekommen und der Fokus liegt immer auf der Abfahrt!


----------



## neurofibrill (6. August 2014)

und wir haben erstmal pause gemacht. nahrungsaufnahme und so um vor der abfahrt gestärkt zu sein.
außerdem mußte man ja noch die sattelstütze in den rahmen schieben.


----------



## beetle (6. August 2014)

.... oder überlegen wie man den Sprung am besten fliegt. Bzw. zusehen wie der Volker Flugstunden nimmt. Ganz normale MTB CC Touren halt. Da muss sich keiner von Abschrecken lassen.


----------



## Gurgel (7. August 2014)

Jemand Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung Tesa 4289 66mx25mm: http://shop-gwk.de/product_info.php...enge--66-m---breite--25-mm---farbe--gelb.html ?? 

Ist quasi dasselbe wie das Notubes Yellow Tape, nur deutlich günstiger. Drei Rollen sind Mindestabnahmemenge.


----------



## neurofibrill (8. August 2014)

moin
ich weiß es ist noch früh am tag, aber hat heute abend jmd. lust auf ne tü-runde?
18:15 touri-info?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (8. August 2014)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## beetle (8. August 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einer Sammelbestellung Tesa 4289 66mx25mm: http://shop-gwk.de/product_info.php...enge--66-m---breite--25-mm---farbe--gelb.html ??
> 
> Ist quasi dasselbe wie das Notubes Yellow Tape, nur deutlich günstiger. Drei Rollen sind Mindestabnahmemenge.



Ich nehme auch eine. 

Komme nachher auch.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. August 2014)

Ich wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Gurgel (8. August 2014)

Ich vermutlich auch.


----------



## mtbjahn (8. August 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall da.





Gurgel schrieb:


> Ich vermutlich auch.


Krass, zwei Gurgel auf einmal! Einmal vollgefedert und einmal mit `nem Hardtail, oder?


----------



## beetle (11. August 2014)

Morgen Biken? Am Mittwoch gibts wieder Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. August 2014)

Bin ab 1630 im Bikepark in Eningen.
Wenn wer kommen mag, gerne.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (12. August 2014)

Wolltest net mal wieder bergauftreten??


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (12. August 2014)

Ne wollte ich nicht.

Sollte ich aber vielleicht


----------



## damage0099 (12. August 2014)




----------



## beetle (12. August 2014)

Ich bin so gegen 16:30 rum in Pfullingen.


----------



## Manu.CL (20. August 2014)

Guten Tag die Herren, 

wie ich sehe seit ihr hier sehr aktiv und auch in einer Gegend unterwegs wo ich mich auch des öfteren herumtreibe. 
Zu mir: Manu, 24, komme ursprünglich aus Reutlingen wohne aber inzwischen in Münsingen. 
Ich bin seit meinem Umzug viel in der Gegend um Münsingen (Uracher,- Gütersteiner Wasserfälle, Hohenurach, Buckleter Kapf) unterwegs.
Der Bikepark in Eningen steht auch noch auf meiner Liste, wobei meine Fähigkeiten hier wohl noch relativ eingeschränkt sind. 

Würde mich freuen wenn man sich vielleicht mal eine Runde zum Biken treffen würde ich ein paar Gleichgesinnte aus der Gegend finden würde!

Grüße
Manu


----------



## damage0099 (20. August 2014)

Eningen ist echt klasse! Die anderen Spots sowieso, aber Eningen ist eben 'anders' 
Gewisse 'Vorkenntnisse' sind jedoch von Vorteil.
Für Anfänger aber absolut geeignet.


----------



## Gurgel (22. August 2014)

Wer ist heute an der Neckarbrücke?


----------



## loretto6 (22. August 2014)

Ich


----------



## neurofibrill (22. August 2014)

kann heute leider nicht. viel spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (24. August 2014)

Manu.CL schrieb:


> Guten Tag die Herren,
> 
> wie ich sehe seit ihr hier sehr aktiv und auch in einer Gegend unterwegs wo ich mich auch des öfteren herumtreibe.
> Zu mir: Manu, 24, komme ursprünglich aus Reutlingen wohne aber inzwischen in Münsingen.
> ...



Hallo Manu,

natürlich kannst Du gerne mal hier mitfahren. Dazu bietet sich z.B. der Freitagstreff um 18:15 Uhr an der Tourist-Info in Tübingen an. Meistens sind loretto6 und ein oder zwei weitere Mitfahrer am Start. Sicherheitshalber sollte man aber freitags im Laufe des Tages mal hier reinschauen und im Zweifelsfall nachfragen, ob tatsächlich jemand fährt, denn ab und zu fällt der Treff auch aus.
Falls Du in erster Linie im Raum Münsingen, Urach usw. fahren willst, bietet sich dieser Thread noch mehr an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/touren-im-raum-nuertingen-neuffen-metzingen-urach.210537/page-148
Tendenziell wird dort eher AM und hier eher Enduro gefahren, wobei wir alle da aber nicht so festgelegt sind. Man kann also mit jedem Geländefahrrad, das halbwegs bergauftauglich ist, in beiden Threads mitfahren.


----------



## volksspeed (27. August 2014)

Hi Leute, bin neu hier und wolle mal wissen ob auch wer aus der Umgebung Pliezhausen kommt? Gibt es hier gute strecken oder Spots zum fahren? Kenne eigentlich nur die bei Rübgarten, seit die wieder befahr bar ist, fahr ich da gelegentlich. Aber gibts sonst noch was? Zeitlich ist es halt immer so ne Sache....daher such ich was wo man mal abends so 2stunden biken kann ohne ins Auto zu steigen.


----------



## bubutz2000 (30. August 2014)

Blenklensäckerweg. Fahre öfters im Ermstal in Richtung Bad Urach.

Gruß

Stephan


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. September 2014)

Ist morgen jemand an der Touri-Info am Start?
Würde evtl.vorbei schauen,brauchbares Wetter voraus gesetzt.


----------



## Gurgel (4. September 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> brauchbares Wetter



aussichtslos


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2014)

Solang kein halber Meter Schnee liegt, ist das Wetter doch geil!


----------



## mtbjahn (5. September 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Solang kein halber Meter Schnee liegt, ist das Wetter doch geil!


Du kennst wohl Prinzessin Gurgel nicht. Die fährt nur, wenn sie ganz sicher sein kann, daß ihr Kleidchen und ihr 29er-XL-Rädchen kein Fleckchen bekommen.
Ich kann heut´ leider nicht mitfahren.


----------



## neurofibrill (5. September 2014)

bin heute abend leider auch verhindert.
schade, sieht es doch wettermäßig recht gut aus.
naja...


----------



## loretto6 (5. September 2014)

Mir ist das Wetter total egal. Ich darf die die nächsten vier Wochen sowieso nicht radeln - Muskelfaserriss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. September 2014)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Mir ist das Wetter total egal. Ich darf die die nächsten vier Wochen sowieso nicht radeln - Muskelfaserriss.


Oha,
dann wünsche ich gute Besserung!


----------



## mtbjahn (5. September 2014)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Mir ist das Wetter total egal. Ich darf die die nächsten vier Wochen sowieso nicht radeln - Muskelfaserriss.


Laß mich raten - Fußball? Ich wünsch´ Dir auch bessere Gutung!


----------



## Gurgel (5. September 2014)

hm.. plötzlicher heftiger regen. überraschend.


----------



## neurofibrill (5. September 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> hm.. plötzlicher heftiger regen. überraschend.


der palmer hat einen auf regentanz gemacht. er fährt zwar fahrrad auf radwegen, ist aber gegen biken auf trails. typisch grün eben. verstehen muß man das wohl nicht.


----------



## Gurgel (5. September 2014)

Gibts da einen aktuellen Kommentar von ihm oder wie kommst du da drauf?


----------



## neurofibrill (6. September 2014)

reine spekulation


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (6. September 2014)

Für Leute, die selten bis nie auf die Startseite schauen und trotzdem mal über ihren Tourentellerrand schauen wollen:
Morgen findet in Hafjell die DH-WM statt.
http://www.redbull.com/de/de/bike/s...video-claudio-caluori-bei-der-uci-downhill-wm
Das kann man sich live oder als Replay z.B. hier auf der Startseite, bei Pinkbike oder direkt bei Redbull anschauen.


----------



## neurofibrill (6. September 2014)

selbst die sportschau hat nen ausführlichen, respektive informativen, bericht über die xco wm gesendet. der  fumic  und seine shorts sag ich da nur. wir sollten echt mal aufhören die wurstpellen zu zelebrieren. vor allem als enduristen...


----------



## Gurgel (6. September 2014)

v.a. krass dass absalon schurter fast 2min abnimmt.


----------



## mtbjahn (7. September 2014)

Ok, ich mach´ ab sofort vor jeder Abfahrt die Kette weg ...
http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331674779387/replay-uci-world-championships-downhill
2:56:00: Neko Mulally unchained


----------



## matza44 (9. September 2014)

Heute jemand für für ne Runde an der Dämpferklinik am Start. 17:30?


----------



## mtbjahn (20. September 2014)

Damit der Thread nicht von der ersten Seite verschwindet, setz´ ich hier mal ein Foto aus Finale Ligure rein:


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. September 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand nach Albstadt?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (27. September 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand nach Albstadt?
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Gurgel und ich.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. September 2014)

Ok, bis denne (wahrscheinlich)

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. September 2014)

War ein netter Nachmittag bei genialem Herbstsommerwetter.

Gerne wieder.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (28. September 2014)

Ja, war schön. Leider hab´ ich Dich nur einmal im Vorbeirollen erwischt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71168
Ich bleib´ dabei: Der Bikepark Albstadt ist auf jeden Fall `ne Reise wert, aber bei Nässe (und die ist dort fast Standard) ist er zumindest für Anfänger wie mich bzw. Leute mit weniger griffigen Reifen ziemlich problematisch. Heut´ war´s zum Beispiel durch die hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit am Morgen mittags teilweise sehr rutschig, am Nachmittag war´s dann aber größtenteils trocken und dann gibt´s fast nix besseres.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. September 2014)

Ein Biker den ihr sicher alle kennt, war in Klosters unterwegs
und wurde dort von nem Paparazzi erwischt.





Kann mit eurer Hilfe Foto des Tages werden.
Einfach auf den Stern klicken.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. September 2014)

Heute im Bikepark Eningen





Danke an Lennart für's Bild.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gurgel (29. September 2014)

Respekt! Heute zum ersten Mal gesprungen?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. September 2014)

Der allererste Versuch vor 2 Wochen und die folgenden waren aber eher kurz.

Viel Restfederweg gab's da nicht mehr.

Ne Woche später hat's mich dann bei den Wellen in der Anfahrt geschmissen.

So war heute für mich wieder mächtig Adrenalin dabei.

Und danach den großen Jungs in Utah zuschauen.

So muss ein Biketag aussehen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (3. Oktober 2014)

Morgen (Samstag) Tour von ca. 11 bis ca. 14 Uhr und Bikepark (PUNKTEKARTE, gültig für 5 Fahrten, kostet 10,00 EUR) von ca. 14 bis ca. 17 Uhr, beides in Albstadt. Am Start sind bis jetzt Gurgel, MonsterQTreiber und ich. Hat sonst noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## LeDidi (5. Oktober 2014)

Salut! Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Oktober 2014)

Von gestern




Einen kurzen Clip gibt's in meinen Videos.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (10. Oktober 2014)

Krass, würd´ ich mich in hundert Jahren nicht trauen. Das sind bestimmt fünf oder sechs Meter. Bei mir ist schon bei der Hälfte Schluß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Länge hab' ich lieber nicht gemessen 
Die Anwesenden Vorspringer haben gesagt, wenn der Speed stimmt reicht dir auch die Länge 

Zum Glück hatten sie Recht.

Nach der Hälfte Schluss machen ist allerdings keine Option 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## biker406 (11. Oktober 2014)

Mahlzeit ! 
Wollte mich hier mal bisschen anschließen ! Ein Kumpel von mir ist jetzt nach Tübingen gezogen ich selber komm aus Bondorf und ja bin seit kurzem auch bisschen in Richtung Freeride unterwegs und such immer Leute die in Bikeparks gehen wo ich mich anschließen kann! Mein Kumpel hat hinten im Tübinger Wald schon die ein oder andere schöne Strecke gefunden, das ist allerdings mit einem Freeride mühsam ständig wieder hoch zu fahren...  
Wie gesagt wenn mal wieder jemand geht ich würde mich freuen wenn ich davon erfahre! 

Ride on 
Manu


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Oktober 2014)

Sers Manu,

wenn jemand nach Albstadt fährt, steht's meist hier drin.

Alleine ist man dort aber auch so nie 

Die Spots in Tübingen und Reutlingen haben, wie du richtig erkannt hast, keinen Lift.

Nimm's sportlich, gehört halt dazu.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## biker406 (11. Oktober 2014)

Okay korrekt! 
Ja aber ist ja immer cool wenn man mit leuten hingeht wo man auch dort zum fahren hat ! 
Klar nehm ichs sportlich aber ich freu mich auch wenn ichs im bikepark mal laufen lassen kann !!
Hat jemand vor in nächster Zeit mal zu gehen ? Ich wäre am Start sofern es zeitlich einrichtbar ist ! 

Grüße Manu


----------



## biker406 (11. Oktober 2014)

Wäre jemand bereit morgen in den Bikepark nach Albstadt zu fahren oder mit zukommen?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. Oktober 2014)

Bin morgen leider ohne Bike unterwegs.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker406 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja das ist mein Problem bin schon die letzten Tage ohne unterwegs gewesen


----------



## mtbjahn (12. Oktober 2014)

biker406 schrieb:


> Wäre jemand bereit morgen in den Bikepark nach Albstadt zu fahren oder mit zukommen?



Warst Du schonmal im Bikepark Albstadt? Wenn´s die Tage davor geregnet hat oder neblig ist, ist der Mini-DH zumindest im oberen und der Castle Trail zumindest im unteren Teil ziemlich rutschig. Man kann dann zwar den oberen Teil des Castle Trails mit dem unteren Teil des Mini DHs über `nen Querweg verbinden, aber wirklich Spaß hat man dort bei Nässe nur, wenn man sehr griffige Reifen und `ne sehr gute Fahrtechnik hat.


----------



## biker406 (12. Oktober 2014)

nein war ich noch nie .. 
gut zu wissen .. Schade eigentlich wäre heute ziemlich motiviert aber vielleicht dann fahr ich dann später noch bisschen in Tübingen ! 
danke für den Tipp !


----------



## Gloryzero (13. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde!
Ich wohne seit zwei Wochen in Tübingen Unterjesingen und studiere in Reutlingen. Komme ursprünglich aus Weimar/Thür. und fahr recht viel Rad. Hab jetzt schon einiges an Segmenten auf Strava und auch einen Trail quasi vor meiner Haustür gefunden.
Normalerweise fahr ich jedes WE einen Tag in einen Bikepark. Da ich hier aber noch niemanden kennengelernt hab und die Bilder von Albstadt nicht soo ansprechend fand (ja ich weiß, anschauen muss ich es mir trotzdem mal um mir wirklich ein Urteil bilden zu können ^^) würd ich mich freuen ein paar Eingebohrene (gern auch Ortskundige Zugezogene) kennenzulernen, die vielleicht noch ein paar Tips haben. Hab gesehen das Wildbad auch nur 70km von hier ist. Die Strecke ist natürlich konkurrenzlos geil, fährt da evtl auch ab und an mal jemand von euch hin?

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, würd mich freuen nicht immer allein radeln gehen zu müssen!


Gruß Tristan


----------



## Gloryzero (17. Oktober 2014)

Hat am WE wer Bock mit nach Wildbad zu fahren?


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Oktober 2014)

ich würde morgen nachmittag ne klein tü-runde drehen.
Goldersbach, hw5, unterjesingentrail, vlt. noch kanonenrohr etc.
so 2h fango medium.
hat wer lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Oktober 2014)

weiß eigentlich jemand ob und wenn ja wann es bei sports nut den alljährlichen ausverkauf gibt???


----------



## loretto6 (17. Oktober 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ich würde morgen nachmittag ne klein tü-runde drehen.
> Goldersbach, hw5, unterjesingentrail, vlt. noch kanonenrohr etc.
> so 2h fango medium.
> hat wer lust sich anzuschließen?


Ich hätte Interesse, hab aber noch Trainingsrückstand


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Oktober 2014)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich hätte Interesse, hab aber noch Trainingsrückstand


ich auch!
seit ende august!


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Oktober 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> ich würde *morgen nachmittag* ne klein tü-runde drehen.
> Goldersbach, hw5, unterjesingentrail, vlt. noch kanonenrohr etc.
> so 2h fango medium.
> hat wer lust sich anzuschließen?



Kannst du das etwas eingrenzen?
am frühen Nachmittag wäre ich eventuell dabei.

Gruß,
Oli(Godfather of Trainingsrückstand)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (17. Oktober 2014)

14 uhr?
früher wirds bei mir nicht gehen


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Oktober 2014)

@Gloryzero/Tristan: Willkommen im Raum RT/TÜ! In diesem Thread fahren die Leute entweder ausschließlich Touren oder hauptsächlich Touren und ab und zu im Bikepark. Bad Wildbad ist daher für uns und unsere Räder wohl zu heftig. In Eningen gibt´s quasi `nen Mini-Bikepark (nur eine Line, kein Lift oder Shuttle, Fotos z.B. im Album von Ride-On-Chris und mir), vielleicht ist das für Dich interessant.


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Oktober 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> weiß eigentlich jemand ob und wenn ja wann es bei sports nut den alljährlichen ausverkauf gibt???


Ich nehm´ stark an, daß es ihn weiterhin gibt. Wenn ich´s noch richtig weiß, findet er immer erst im November statt. Dieses Jahr gibt´s dann vielleicht auch schon Sachen von IXS, wer weiß ...


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Oktober 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Ich nehm´ stark an, daß es ihn weiterhin gibt. Wenn ich´s noch richtig weiß, findet er immer erst im November statt. Dieses Jahr gibt´s dann vielleicht auch schon Sachen von IXS, wer weiß ...


IXS wäre super. bräuchte nen neuen enduro helm und die sachen von kali taugen mir nicht so wirklich...


----------



## biker406 (17. Oktober 2014)

kann mich jemand aufklären was sports nut ist bzw wo das ist?


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Oktober 2014)

Sports Nut ist ein Importeur diverser MTB-Marken in Kirchentellinsfurt. http://www.sportsnut.de/ Im Herbst gibt es dort jedes Jahr `nen Lagerverkauf.


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## biker406 (17. Oktober 2014)

korrekt! hört sich danach an als könnte man da paar nützliche sachen finde (Y)


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. Oktober 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> 14 uhr?
> früher wirds bei mir nicht gehen


Wäre 14.30 Uhr an der Touri-Info ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (18. Oktober 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Wäre 14.30 Uhr an der Touri-Info ok?


Klappt doch nicht bei mir

Viel Spaß,wer immer auch eine Runde dreht.....


----------



## neurofibrill (18. Oktober 2014)

moinsens,
14:30 tourist info?


----------



## DocB (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde auch mal mitkommen wollen. 
14:30 Neckarbrücke Touristinfo geht klar. Wenn ich wider Erwarten nicht bis 1435 aufgetaucht bin, komme ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## neurofibrill (18. Oktober 2014)

ok. werde da sein


----------



## loretto6 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich auch!


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Oktober 2014)

Gurgel und ich rollen morgen durch den Bikepark Albstadt. Kommt sonst noch jemand? Es ist übrigens das vorletzte Wochenende, dann ist die Saison in Albstadt rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (18. Oktober 2014)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> moinsens,
> 14:30 tourist info?


Na, da haben wir uns ja brav durch den Schlamm gekämpft..


----------



## neurofibrill (18. Oktober 2014)

fango deluxe und oberschänkelkrämpfe.
fast wie im herbst


----------



## loretto6 (18. Oktober 2014)

Auch wenn noch Kondition fehlt, hat trotz viel Schlamm Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Oktober 2014)

Gestern bei guten Bedingungen im BPE


Hoffentlich nicht das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (21. Oktober 2014)

Sauber!!!
Schön zusammengeschnitten.
Aber am Anfang, beim hochschieben, das warst nicht du, oder?
Kenne dich eher mit dem Tempo vom Schluß   die Berge hochdabbeln.
Hast da jetzt etwa Defizite? 

Die Spots hast jedenfalls im Griff!! Respekt.

Aber die 'Big Balls' fehlen dir noch....oder verheimlichst du uns was???!!!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Oktober 2014)

@damage0099 
Hast schon recht, die letzten 2 fehlen mir noch.
Kommen vielleicht nächstes Jahr dran.
Immerhin ging's sich 2014 bis jetzt ohne Krankenhaus aus.
Kann auch nicht jeder sagen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Oktober 2014)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ....Aber die 'Big Balls' fehlen dir noch....



Sorry, konnte ich natürlich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen 


über ein Like würde ich mich freuen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Oktober 2014)

Würde morgen ab 13.10 Uhr auf ein paar Trails im Echaztal abfahren.

Hat jemand frei und will den letzten trockenen Tag nutzen?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gurgel (28. Oktober 2014)

In der Variante ist das Video noch besser! 

In Tübingen sind in der Ecke Olgahain einige Abfahrten entweder direkt am Eingang blockiert oder mit Verbotsschilder versehen. Weiß jemand was genaueres? Hab das heute erst gesehen, nachdem ich 3-4 Wochen nicht mehr in der Ecke war.


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Oktober 2014)

loretto6, DocB und ich waren samstag vorletzte woche in der gegend. mir ist da nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja, stimmt, wir waren dort, ich habe gesehen, dass jemand unten bei Bebenhausen die Sträucher beschnitten hat und außerdem etwas am Wegeuntergund gearbeitet hat. Könnte sein, dass sich jetzt verstärkt um diesen Pfad gekümmert wird.
Hatte aufgrund des schlechten Zustandes beschlossen (registriert bei unserer Ausfahrt), vorerst nicht mehr dort zu fahren, um den Matsch nicht noch zu verschlimmern.
Sperrung wäre sehr, sehr schade, ist mein Lieblingstrail. Gehe am WE mal schauen und mache ein Foto.


----------



## loretto6 (29. Oktober 2014)

Es hängt ein laminiertes Schild, auf dem steht, dass man den historischen Wanderpfad nicht mit dem Rad befahren dürfe. Soll von der Forstbehörde sein. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob das Ding echt ist. Am Eingang zum untern Teil hängt kein Zettel.


----------



## Gurgel (29. Oktober 2014)

So wie der Trail in die andere Richtung (die steile Variante) aussieht, steckt da vermutlich wirklich der Forst dahinter. Der ist an der Stelle, wo er die Schotterstraße überquert, auf beiden Seiten so massiv mit Grünzeug verbarrikadiert, dass wir den Einstieg gestern erst im dritten Vorbeifahren erkannt habe.


----------



## DocB (29. Oktober 2014)

Oh je. Und jetzt?


----------



## Gurgel (29. Oktober 2014)

Verboten wars immer schon, unabhängig davon wer welche Schilder aufhängt.


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Oktober 2014)

moderner biathlon: bike schultern und parkour über die hindernisse.


----------



## blind (29. Oktober 2014)

Je nach hindernissen isses sicher auch n super bunnyhop training


----------



## to_offroad (29. Oktober 2014)

hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch am Samstag zeit mir und meiner Freundin ein paar trails zu zeigen? wir sind auf durchreise und würden ger radln gehen. Von niveau sollte es nicht sooo schwer sein, sie hat dieses jahr nicht so sehr viel gemacht. 
Wäre cool wenn es klappen würde! 

ride on, andre


----------



## mtbjahn (29. Oktober 2014)

blind schrieb:


> Je nach hindernissen isses sicher auch n super bunnyhop training


Bei Bunnyhop-Training bin ich sofort on fire, aber in dem Fall sprechen wir von `ner 12-15 Meter breiten und mindestens 1,5 Metern hohen Barrikade. Wir Mountainbiker müssen schon ganz schlimme Verbrecher sein, wenn man sich so viel Mühe macht, um uns von wenigen hundert Metern Trail fernzuhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind (29. Oktober 2014)

Okay, mit der Dimension hab ich nicht gerechnet... 
Ist dann wenigstens der Rest vom trail frei, so dass sich s tragen lohnt? 
Ich versuch die Fahrrad verboten schilder hier im Wald als wegempfehlungen zu sehen. Blockaden sind Gott sei dank bisher selten.


----------



## IBEX73 (29. Oktober 2014)

@DocB  kennt da einen kompetenten Wegepfleger....,der sich allerdings um seine "eigenen" Wege kümmert....


----------



## llleiswirtlll (30. Oktober 2014)

Hätte jemand lust nächsten Sonntag bisschen biken zu gehen? 
Bruder + Freundin kommen mich besuchen und wir wollen bisschen die Gegend erkundigen


----------



## loretto6 (30. Oktober 2014)

to_offroad schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, hat jemand von euch am Samstag zeit mir und meiner Freundin ein paar trails zu zeigen? wir sind auf durchreise und würden ger radln gehen. Von niveau sollte es nicht sooo schwer sein, sie hat dieses jahr nicht so sehr viel gemacht.
> Wäre cool wenn es klappen würde!
> 
> ride on, andre





llleiswirtlll schrieb:


> Hätte jemand lust nächsten Sonntag bisschen biken zu gehen?
> Bruder + Freundin kommen mich besuchen und wir wollen bisschen die Gegend erkundigen



Ich und einige andere werden sicher am Wochenende fahren. Es wäre allerdings noch hilfreich, wenn ihr angebt, wo ihr gerne fahren würdet: RT oder TÜ?
Schaut einfach hier rein, meist geht so was eher kurzfristig.


----------



## llleiswirtlll (30. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt macht natürlich Sinn xD

Wollten gerne in Tübingen fahren, bin frisch hergezogen und kenn mich noch nicht wirklich aus >.< Wäre cool, wenn Jemand mitkommt, der sich auch schon bissle auskennt, zudem machts in großen Gruppen eh mehr Spaß


----------



## mohubig (30. Oktober 2014)

Servus würde mich auch anschließen...komme allerdings aus Herrenberg würde dann nach TÜ kommen wenn was feststeht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (1. November 2014)

Ich würde um 14:30 eine Runde fahren. Treffpunkt an der Touristinfo.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. November 2014)

Ich werde Montag ab 15Uhr ne Runde über die Alb drehen. 
Start in Eningen und dann geht's über die Alb Richtung Urach.

Reicht wahrscheinlich nicht bei Tageslicht heim.
Lieber Licht mitbringen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Carsten (6. November 2014)

Ich habe als Ortsfremder einfach mal beim Forstamt per mail nachgefragt und nach den Hintergründen geforscht.
ich habe eine ausführliche Stellungnahme von Michael Thies erhalten, die erst mal plausibel erscheint.

Wenn sich vor Ort jemand der Thematik annehmen möchte, kann ich gerne weitere Infos per PM zusenden.
Konkret ist der Forst wohl bereit in Zukunft auch die Bedürfnisse der Biker (hier auch verschiedene Gruppierungen vom Tourenfahrer bis zum Downhiller) zu berücksichtigen. Es besteht Interesse an einvernehmlichen Lösungen. Sperrungen sowie Verbarrikatierung "illegal" angelegter Abfahrten wird derzeit nur als Notlösung anerkannt.
Wichtig wäre es, dass es Biker vor Ort gibt, die als Organisation (z.B. Verein oder DIMB IG) auftreten und somit ansprechbar sind.

Interessenten sollten sich vor ab evtl. schon einmal auf www.dimb.de das Thema Legalize Freeride ansehen. Dort werden Beispiele genannt und es gibt einen ausführlichen Leitfaden zum Download.


----------



## beetle (8. November 2014)

Hey Carsten,

ich kann das über den DAV laufen lassen. Bin mir sicher das die anderen MTB Guides da auch dabei sind. Kannst du mir mal die Kontaktdaten schicken, dann ruf ich den mal an.

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn dort der DAV anklopft mit 9 ausgebildeten MTB Guides in der Sektion, dass man da einen ganz anderen Stellenwert hat. Muss das aber erst mal mit den anderen in der Sektion klären, vorher kann ich gerne mal unverbindlich dort anrufen. 

Also mein Vorschlag: Ich versuche die Leute zusammen zu bekommen. Vorher mag ich den aber gerne mal anrufen und mal seine Vorstellungen anhören.


----------



## Carsten (8. November 2014)

Herr Thies vom Forstamt.
schaut auch mal bei Facebook unter Open Trails https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails. Dort haben sich auch jede Menge Leute gemeldet.

Jetzt ist es wichtig, dass sich die Biker vor Ort alle zusammen tun und gemeinsam was auf die Beine stellen. Ein paar Tipps kann man sich hier holen:
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/legalize-freeride/downloads

Beispiele, wo es funktioniert:
https://www.facebook.com/igerlangen?fref=ts

http://www.mtb-news.de/.../einblick-vereinsarbeit-im.../


----------



## DocB (8. November 2014)

Also wenn sich der DAV hier engagiert, trete ich bei...


----------



## beetle (9. November 2014)

Also... heute mit dem MTB Chef der Sektion gesprochen. Der hat gute Kontakte zum Forstamt. Er wollte sich eh die Tage mit jemanden treffen. Er fragt spricht mal ganz unverbindlich mit ihm. Ich berichte...


----------



## mtbjahn (19. November 2014)

Damit der Thread auf der ersten Seite bleibt, gibt´s von mir mal wieder eine Videoempfehlung:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-dudes-of-hazzard-business-as-usual.html


----------



## derwaaal (19. November 2014)

Hallo,
ich bin ortsfremd, bin aber auf einen Kommentar vor ca. drei Jahren gestoßen dass Ihr im Bereich Schönbuch fahrt.
Das ist doch in der Nähe von Böblingen, oder ist das ein anderes Schönbuch.
Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## 4mate (19. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. November 2014)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Damit der Thread auf der ersten Seite bleibt, gibt´s von mir mal wieder eine Videoempfehlung:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/the-dudes-of-hazzard-business-as-usual.html



Die Dudes, immer wieder geil.

Die Strecke ab 1:40 würde ich auch mal gerne runterglitschen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Gurgel (23. November 2014)

Jemand ab 13-14 Uhr für eine Runde um Tübingen?


----------



## loretto6 (23. November 2014)

Ich hätte Lust und Zeit.


----------



## Gurgel (23. November 2014)

1330 Touri Info?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. November 2014)

Ich werde morgen 2h- 3h im Echaztal rumtrailen.

Start wäre so gegen 16Uhr im Pfullingen.

Wenn wer mit will,
Licht und Protektoren mitbringen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. November 2014)

Start ist 16Uhr am Friedhof (alter Bahnhof) in Pfullingen direkt am Radweg.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## CasiSto (29. November 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Start ist 16Uhr am Friedhof (alter Bahnhof) in Pfullingen direkt am Radweg.
> 
> 
> Ride on
> Chris



Danke Chris für die klasse Tour. War ein geiler Niteride ! "Schöne Elemente" bei Nacht ist auch mal was Neues... ;-)

Wer fährt noch gerne hier in Reutlingen / Eningen / Pfullingen gerne etwas exponiertere Stellen?

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. November 2014)

Ja, war ne super Runde. 

Sieht's so aus, als hätte die dunkle Seite des Trails nun endgültig die Macht übernommen 

Na ja, zumindest erstmal bis März.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Jierdan (29. November 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> So wie der Trail in die andere Richtung (die steile Variante) aussieht, steckt da vermutlich wirklich der Forst dahinter. Der ist an der Stelle, wo er die Schotterstraße überquert, auf beiden Seiten so massiv mit Grünzeug verbarrikadiert, dass wir den Einstieg gestern erst im dritten Vorbeifahren erkannt habe.


Ist dieser Weg denn gemeint? Ich hatte das so verstanden dass das Areal mit den Stufen den Stein des Anstoßes darstellt.
Weil der andere ist zwar steil und unbefestigt aber idr. sich bestimmt über 2m?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (29. November 2014)

CasiSto schrieb:


> Danke Chris für die klasse Tour. War ein geiler Niteride ! ... bei Nacht ist auch mal was Neues... ;-)
> 
> Wer fährt noch gerne hier in Reutlingen / Eningen / Pfullingen Trails?
> 
> ...



Ich - siehe PN


----------



## mtbjahn (29. November 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ist dieser Weg denn gemeint? Ich hatte das so verstanden dass das Areal mit den Stufen den Stein des Anstoßes darstellt.
> Weil der andere ist zwar steil und unbefestigt aber idr. sich bestimmt über 2m?!?



Wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind, ist der Trail mit der riesigen Barrikade nie ein angelegter Weg gewesen, daher ist die "Wegbreite" in diesem Fall wohl nicht relevant. Ansonsten könnte man ja überall im Wald von einem legalen Weg sprechen, wenn zwischen zwei Bäumen mehr als zwei Meter Abstand besteht.


----------



## Gurgel (29. November 2014)

Das Problem am nun blockierten Teil ist, dass er a) die Schotterstraße quert und b) direkt unten auf dem Grillgelände rauskommt. Für eine "Downhillstrecke" halt suboptimal.

Hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf eine Runde um Tübingen? So ab 13 oder 14 Uhr?


----------



## Jierdan (29. November 2014)

Angelegt ist der Weg wohl in der Tat nicht, aber auf Karten verzeichnet. Aber spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle? Sollte man erst die Geschichte studieren, bevor man einen Weg benutzt? Ich denke nicht.

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Gegend ohnehin nur zu Fuss kenne, aber ich war vom Untergrund begeistert. Sehr trocken, sehr hart, ich hatte den Eindruck, dass man da direkt auf dem anstehenden Gestein unterwegs ist.


----------



## neurofibrill (29. November 2014)

jmd. lust morgen auf ne tübinger runde?


----------



## loretto6 (30. November 2014)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Sonntag Lust auf eine Runde um Tübingen? So ab 13 oder 14 Uhr?


Wie wäre es mit 13:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (30. November 2014)

Wegen mir ja. Neckarbrücke?


----------



## Gurgel (30. November 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Angelegt ist der Weg wohl in der Tat nicht, aber auf Karten verzeichnet. Aber spielt das überhaupt eine Rolle? Sollte man erst die Geschichte studieren, bevor man einen Weg benutzt? Ich denke nicht.



Der Weg war früher in der Tat ein normaler Wanderweg. Wir müssen glaub nicht über die 2m-Regel diskutieren, die dürfte hier jeder sinnlos finden, ebenso wie die Blockierung.


----------



## neurofibrill (30. November 2014)

ok, dann 13:30 neckarbrücke.


----------



## IBEX73 (30. November 2014)

CasiSto schrieb:


> Danke Chris für die klasse Tour. War ein geiler Niteride ! "Schöne Elemente" bei Nacht ist auch mal was Neues... ;-)
> 
> Wer fährt noch gerne hier in Reutlingen / Eningen / Pfullingen gerne etwas exponiertere Stellen?
> 
> ...



Ich auch.....


----------



## neurofibrill (1. Dezember 2014)

puhh. bin gestern abend auf der letzten rille heimgekommen. war hart für mich. is schon ne weile her bei mir mit dem hungerast.
ich hoff ich hab euch nicht zu arg aufgehalten.
war trotzdem schön, v.a. bei dem wetter.


----------



## loretto6 (1. Dezember 2014)

Hätest Du was gesagt. Ich hatte ein paar Riegel dabei - einen schon seit geschätzt vier Jahren  und einen ganz neuen.


----------



## neurofibrill (1. Dezember 2014)

hab von gurgel was bekommen. hat dann gerade so bis nach hause gereicht.
rucksack ist schon wieder nachgeladen.
war eindeutig zuviel sport letzte woche...


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (4. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand zufällig einen Syntace Superforce oder Megaforce 2 Vorbau mit 75,80 oder 90 mm Länge rum liegen und braucht ihn momentan nicht bzw. gar nicht mehr?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ich habe einen Superforce mit 75mm, aber 25,4mm-Lenkerklemmung und einen dazu passenden Syntace Vector, silber, der Rise müßte 33mm betragen, 660mm breit und mit Holzzylindern auf 700m verbreitert. Letzteres hat bei mir ein oder zwei Jahre lang gut funktioniert. Irgendwann waren mir aber auch 700mm zu schmal und 75mm zu lang. Du könntest beides zusammen oder einzeln leihen oder kaufen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (5. Dezember 2014)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand zufällig einen Syntace Superforce oder Megaforce 2 Vorbau mit 75,80 oder 90 mm Länge rum liegen und braucht ihn momentan nicht bzw. gar nicht mehr?
> 
> Gruß,Oli


31,8 mm Klemmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (15. Dezember 2014)




----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2014)

JAT'ler zwecks Planung bitte eintragen:

http://doodle.com/y32yqcvempe3w2mgst52eit9/admin#table


----------



## IBEX73 (22. Dezember 2014)

Ride first-work later! Morgen 9.00-Start Pfullingen in Richtung Urach-Süd,4-4,5 Std-Best of Schmalwege.
Bei interesse bitte melden bis 22.00 .


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. Dezember 2014)

Würde morgen auch gerne noch mal auf die schmalen Wege.

Kann allerdings erst ab 13Uhr in Pfullingen starten.

Edit: War wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Gedanken.
Hab nen Termin verpennt und doch keine Zeit.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## IBEX73 (22. Dezember 2014)

Schade,da hätten mr unseren Contis so richtig Sporen geben können....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja, schade. 
Der Baron war am Samstag auf jeden Fall ne sichere Bank am Albtrauf.

Mir reicht's morgen zwischen Tannenbaum schmücken und Geschenke einpacken leider nur ne kleine Trialrunde im Ort.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Pfirsich (28. Dezember 2014)

Servus zusammen,
irgendwie stoße ich erst heute auf Euern lokalen Thread, komisch.
Hat irgendwer Lust auf ne Powder-Ausfahrt, die Tage.
Start in Pfullingen oder Unterhausen??
Gruß
Jan


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Dezember 2014)

Mal schauen ob die JAT am Dienstag stattfindet. 
Wenn nicht, habe ich da ab 10Uhr Zeit.

Berghoch ist man aber wohl auf geräumte bzw. befahrene Wege angewiesen.
Runter geht je nach Gefälle wohl alles.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Pfirsich (28. Dezember 2014)

Habe mich mal erdreistet und mich mit eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (29. Dezember 2014)

eine blöde frage zum fest: was ist den die "JAT"?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Dezember 2014)

Siehe hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jahresabschlusstour-2011-fnr-meschugge-friends.557202/

Wenn ich die letzten Einträge richtig interpretiere, findet die JAT wohl am Dienstag aber nicht statt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Dezember 2014)

Fahre morgen ne kleine Runde (2-3h) im Schönbuch oder im Echaztal.

Start ist zwischen 10Uhr und 13Uhr möglich.

Fährt jemand mit?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Pfirsich (29. Dezember 2014)

Würde mitkommen. 
Echaztal wär super, dann könnt ich das Auto stehen lassen und mit dem Rad anreisen ;-)
Gruß


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Dezember 2014)

Morgen (Dienstag) Abfahrt 1030Uhr Pfullingen Alter Bahnhof / Friedhof.

Wie oft es die Alb hoch und runter geht, entscheiden die Schneeverhältnisse.
Wer mit will, sollte pünktlich sein, da bei der Kälte nicht lange gewartet wird.

Bis denne
Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Dezember 2014)

Danke an den Verrückten,
der sich doch noch zu einer schönen JAT im kleinen Kreis hinreißen ließ. 

War nen geniale Tour 

Daheim hat's allerdings ne Weile gedauert,
bis die Füße wieder auf erträglicher Temperatur waren.

Allen hier im Thread wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfirsich (31. Dezember 2014)

Der Verrückte war auch sehr zufrieden mit der kleinen Ausfahrt.
Hatten ja Glück, dass wir nicht so viel Körner bergauf lassen mussten 

War ne schöne Tiefschnee-Powder-Ausfahrt 

Auch von mir allen einen guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr und dass es schöne Ausfahten gibt.
CU


----------



## mtbjahn (31. Dezember 2014)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Allen hier im Thread wünsche ich einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris





Pfirsich schrieb:


> Auch von mir allen einen guten Rutsch ins nächste Jahr und dass es schöne Ausfahten gibt.
> CU



Ich wünsch´ hiermit auch allen, die hier mitlesen und mitfahren, `nen guten Start ins neue Jahr und hoffentlich etwas mehr gemeinsame Aktionen als 2014.


----------



## Jierdan (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues Jahr zusammen! Hat jemand nen Plan, wie weit man von hieraus fahren müsste, um in schneefreie Gefilde zu gelangen?


----------



## blind (2. Januar 2015)

Wünsch euch allen ein gutes neues Jahr mit vielen guten und wenig schlechten trails (siehe Anhang  )


----------



## mtbjahn (2. Januar 2015)

Das erste Foto ist sehr schön! Wo warst Du denn da unterwegs? Und wie kommt´s zu dem Wechsel vom Surge zum On-One?


----------



## blind (2. Januar 2015)

Wir waren über Weihnachten mit bikes und Zelt auf Mallorca. Trotz "Gepäck" und Zelt am Lenker hats wirklich viel Spaß gemacht (auch auf schwereren trails).
Mir war mein surge vor allem bei steilen, verwinkelten stellen immer n bissl zu lang, das kleine surge von Emi n tick zu kurz. Das 456 liegt von der Geometrie ziemlich genau dazwischen, und ich habs im bikemarkt günstig bekommen 
Fährt sich trotz längerer kettenstreben viel verspielter und ausgewogener
Jetzt muss es nur noch leichter werden


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2015)

Frohes neues!

Ich glaube nach Mallorca muss ich auch mal. Das obere Bild gefällt mir sehr. Gibt es dort eigentlich eine gute topographische Karte die du empfehlen kannst?


----------



## beetle (3. Januar 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr zusammen! Hat jemand nen Plan, wie weit man von hieraus fahren müsste, um in schneefreie Gefilde zu gelangen?


Wahrscheinlich ist das Vinschgau am Sonnenberg bei St. Martin noch weitestgehend schneefrei. Zumindest war das so vor ein paar tagen. Kann sich natürlich täglich ändern.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde heute ab 1230Uhr ne Runde über die Alb drehen.

Ist jemand spontan und hat seine guten Vorsätze noch nicht über Bord geworfen?

Spikes könnten an ein paar Ecken wohl noch hilfreich sein, ansonsten halt Protektoren 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## IBEX73 (5. Januar 2015)

@Ride-on-Chris : Du SWF-Fahrer.....! War´s oben tauend oder kalt genug für Frost?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Januar 2015)

Hi Ibex,

hatte um 13Uhr in der Sonne schon ordentlich getaut. 
Die schattigen Seiten sind immer noch gut durchgefroren.
War für mich aber trotzdem erstmal die letzte Ausfahrt mit Spikes.
Die An- und Abfahrt auf Teer nervt einfach zu sehr.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (5. Januar 2015)

Shit, zu spät gelesen, war schon unterwegs, jedoch nur Hometrails.
Ja, das Problem sind die Anfahrten und teils die extrem vereisten Verbindungswege....
Mit Spikes nervts, wenns frei ist, und wenns felsig und wurzlig ist, und bei Voll-Eis hast ohne Spikes kaum ne Chance!


----------



## IBEX73 (8. Januar 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hi Ibex,
> 
> hatte um 13Uhr in der Sonne schon ordentlich getaut.
> Die schattigen Seiten sind immer noch gut durchgefroren.
> ...



Aufgrund des starken Frostes in der Nacht auf Di. war´s pickelhart gefroren (wie es im Winter halt sein sollte).Selbst "gespurte " Wegle gingen bergauf recht gut. Positiv:Fussgänger hatte es so gut wie keine,und wenn dann nur auf allen Vieren . 722 kleine Helferlein sind eben durch nix zu ersetzen.....


----------



## ry198 (9. Januar 2015)

@Ibex : die Beschreibung der Witterungsverhaeltnisse am Di kommt mir doch bekannt vor , und den Vorteil Deiner Helferlein konnte ich ja live erleben.....

Gruss von der kurzen Kurbel


----------



## IBEX73 (11. Januar 2015)

@ry198 :Ja Hoi..ich bin enttarnt..... Die Auffahrt am JW war ja aber nur die erste Pflicht. Die Kür folgte auf allen späteren Abfahrten.....

Gruss T.


----------



## alböhi (11. Januar 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Frohes neues!
> 
> Ich glaube nach Mallorca muss ich auch mal. Das obere Bild gefällt mir sehr. Gibt es dort eigentlich eine gute topographische Karte die du empfehlen kannst?



.... du könntest mich als Guide mitnehmen 

Liebe Grüsse aus dem Salzkammergut in meine alte Heimat.


----------



## beetle (14. Januar 2015)

Ich bin doch selbst Guide.


----------



## beetle (19. Januar 2015)

In meiner Nachbarschaft hat ein neuer Fahrwerktuner aufgemachen. Fahrrad Fahrwerk heisst der Laden. http://www.fahrrad-fahrwerk.de/ 

Wundert mich halt das 5 Minuten von meiner Haustüre ein solch sehr spezialisiertes Geschäft öffnet. Kennt den Laden oder Inhaber wer? Vielleicht klopfe ich die Tage einfach mal an.


----------



## neurofibrill (19. Januar 2015)

würde meine bos gabel vorbeibringen. homepage sagt der kann das.
zurück aus silicon valley?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (19. Januar 2015)

Ja, bin wieder hier. Aber so gegen mitte Feb. auch wieder weg. Da ist man mal 3 Monate weg und dann macht ein Laden auf. 

Macht ja sinn Läden in Radfahr-Nähe zu nutzen. Die Dämpferklinik macht kein BOS?


----------



## neurofibrill (20. Januar 2015)

doch, machen die auch. werd da mal anfragen nachdem sports nut nicht reagiert. im bos thread heißts deren techniker is abgewandert. vlt. steckt ja er hinter dem neuen laden bei dir. wer weiß.
und, wie sind die trails in usa?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. Januar 2015)

Ich werde morgen (Mi) ne Echaztalrunde machen.

Start könnte so zwischen 16Uhr und 17Uhr in Pfullingen am Friedhof sein.

Licht und evtl. Protektoren mitbringen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (20. Januar 2015)

Gibt in der USA schon knaller Trails. Sind halt laaang und zum Trailhead fährt man besser mit dem Auto, da sonst locker mal 100km zusammen kommen.

Hab hier mal ein paar Fotos hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/71708


----------



## Jierdan (21. Januar 2015)

Das ist jetzt evtl. bissl offtopic, aber kennt jemand zufällig hier in der Gegend einen Copyshop, der einem aus SVG Decals auf Folie für Autobeschriftung drucken/plotten/schneiden würde? Im Copyshop Nonnenhaus wurde ich bei der Frage angeguckt wie ein Auto ; )


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Januar 2015)

Hi Leutz,

werde morgen ab ca. 13Uhr ne 2-3h Runde im Echaztal fahren.
Bin aber noch flexibel was Richtung bzw. Zeit angeht.

Wenn jemand mit will einfach melden.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2015)

Steht dein Plan noch?
Muß noch was erledigen, vllt. reichts mir heut mittag, melde mich so gegen 1100 nochmal, ok?


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2015)

Hi,
wie wär's gegen 1330, hab noch kein Auto :-(.
Fürs hinradeln bin ich deutlich zu unfit :-((((.

Treffpunkt Friedhof?

Zu wievielt sind wir?

@Pfirsich: Kein Bock?


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2015)

mache mich mal ab...bis gleich!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. Januar 2015)

Sorry, 
habe spontan auf Vormittag verlegt
und deine Posts nicht mehr gelesen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2015)

Hi,
kein Problem, auch KKKKK, ohne KU 
Hast ja jeden Poser-Hopser mitgenommen  Sauber 

Bin euren Spuren hinterher 
Das Eichhörnchen ernährte sich teils sehr mühsam!
Hat's einen von euch mal zerlegt?

Oder war noch einer unterwegs....

Btw: Bei euch da unten hat's ja gar kein Schnee!!  Ungerechte Welt!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. Januar 2015)

Die Spuren waren alle von mir.
Bin 5 mal runter.
Teilweise hat das Rad interessante Linien gewählt.
Bin aber immer drauf geblieben.

Nächstes mal wieder zusammen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (31. Januar 2015)

Ah ok, gut.

Dann ist einer dazwischen gepummelt, war noch ne Spur mit andern Reifen.

Ja, die Linien waren immer wieder mal anders  (meine vor allem  ).
Genau, bis demnächst


----------



## damage0099 (2. Februar 2015)

Als ich am Samstag von der Tour kam und mein Rad neben das Auto legte, kamen 2 Damen vorbei, schauten mich an, das Rad, schüttelten den Kopf und eine fragte: 'Und wo kommt jetzt das Rad hin? Aber doch nicht IN das Auto, oder???'
(Mein Rad war von oben bis unten eingesaut ohne Ende).
Ich: 'Klar, ins Auto, wohin sonst?'
Die andere Dame dann sofort: 'Klar ins Auto. Das ist doch ein Mountainbiker! Denen ist alles scheißegal! Das Rad darf immer rein und auch überall mit!!!!' (Diese Aussage war leicht frustriert und mit einem unüberhörbaren Unterton versehen  ).
Ihr Freund / Mann hat wohl dasselbe Hobby


----------



## IBEX73 (3. Februar 2015)

@ry198 : Zu lässig,jetzt hab´ich doch vorhin den nächsten aus Eurer MiWo Rasselbande in "meinem" Wald aufgegriffen (Bernd). Und am Sonntag haben wir uns auch nur knapp verpasst-Mann könnte mal über eine Grossausfahrt nachdenken....

@D.Lettant : Es würde noch der Geburtstagskuchen von mir ausstehen-weil ihr es im Herbst so brav mit mir ausgehalten habt.... Bernd weiß schon Bescheid. CU


----------



## ry198 (3. Februar 2015)

@Ibex: hab doch am Sonntag gedacht , da ist schon einer gefahren)..also waren es Deine Spuren im Schnee.

Grossausfahrt jederzeit! Morgen waere auch wieder Mittwoch...die Gruppe teilt sich allerdings in Biker und Skifahrer - also ist fuer jeden was dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (3. Februar 2015)

Hoi, morgen ist leider schon verplant. Bin übrigens IBEX73,sonst kriegt immer ein anderer ne Nachricht....


----------



## ry198 (3. Februar 2015)

@IBEX73: Hab grad auch gesehen das ich die 73 vergessen hatte...

wir finden sicher noch nen Termin....


----------



## DocB (4. Februar 2015)

ry198 schrieb:


> @Ibex: hab doch am Sonntag gedacht , da ist schon einer gefahren)..also waren es Deine Spuren im Schnee.
> 
> Grossausfahrt jederzeit! Morgen waere auch wieder Mittwoch...die Gruppe teilt sich allerdings in Biker und Skifahrer - also ist fuer jeden was dabei....


Ah - Ihr seid das. JW hoch und RB wieder runter. War erstaunlich fahrbar


----------



## neurofibrill (4. Februar 2015)

moin,
gibts in tübingen/umgebung nen laden wo ich mir evoc rücksäcke anschauen/anprobieren könnte?


----------



## D.Lettant (4. Februar 2015)

@Ibex_73: Wir können gerne wieder zusammen fahren gehen, auch ohne Kuchen. hat echt Spaß gemacht. Allerdings zieht es mich im Moment mehr in die hochalpinen Regionen Holzelfingens, wo man dem Wintersport auf Brettern nachgehen kann._


----------



## 4mate (4. Februar 2015)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> in tübingen/umgebung nen laden wo ich mir evoc rücksäcke anschauen/anprobieren











https://batchgeo.com/map/541fd267da3cfda5b0d4c7def58f186a


----------



## neurofibrill (4. Februar 2015)

hmm, ja, so weit war ich auch schon.
kfurt is nur wandern und nach mössingen mag ich z.z. nicht hinradeln, weil zu kalt.
bikedreams, dämpferklinik, etc. haben nix?
vmtl. wohl nicht, sonst wären sie wohl auf evoc dealer suche.
ja mist


----------



## damage0099 (4. Februar 2015)

Bestell dir einen.
Der wird dir gefallen und auch passen 
Falls nicht => zurückschicken....


----------



## IBEX73 (4. Februar 2015)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> @Ibex_73: Wir können gerne wieder zusammen fahren gehen, auch ohne Kuchen. hat echt Spaß gemacht. Allerdings zieht es mich im Moment mehr in die hochalpinen Regionen Holzelfingens, wo man dem Wintersport auf Brettern nachgehen kann._



Meldest Dich mal wieder,wenn Du net ganz so fürchterlich Fit bist....

@DocB : Herrjeh....Dr Unterländer-Gooag ischt au unterwegs.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (4. Februar 2015)

Bergfreunde verkauft heutzutage wohl nur noch übers Internet. Dämpferklinik hat Evoc zumindest schonmal gehabt. Die Protektor-Rucksäcke von Evoc sind halt recht schwer, am Rücken (zwangsläufig) nur mittelmäßig belüftet und haben (auch zwangsläufig) einen breiten Bauchgurt. Ansonsten habe ich bei meinem FR Tour 30L nur einen einzelnen sehr schwergängigen Reißverschluß zu bemängeln. Davon abgesehen, bin ich damit seit mehreren Jahren sehr zufrieden.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2015)

Der Evoc ist dafür rel. lang, was genial ist: Er baut somit recht 'flach' am Rücken und steht nicht weit nach 'hinten raus'.
Somit klebt er regelrecht am Körper.
Auch die Hebelwirkung eines hoch-bauenden Rucksacks fällt somit minimal aus.
Den Protektor kann man rausnehmen.
Habe den 16L in M/L.
Vor 2 Jahren war ich damit auf einem AX unterwegs und brachte alles unter. Also auch Stauraum genug.
Gerade den breiten Gurt finde ich sehr angenehm.
Schneidet nicht ein und fixiert den Rucksack ohne daß er auf dem Rücken rumschaukelt, wenn es zur Sache geht...

Achja: Belüftung: Ich schwitze unter jedem Rucksack gleich. Egal ob Evco oder sonst einer mit Netz und Belüftungen aller Art....


----------



## neurofibrill (5. Februar 2015)

16l für nen ax???
dachte da werden eher so 25-30l für 4-7d veranschlagt.
vlt. rück ich da von meiner 10l vatriante ab und nehm doch den 16er.
trinkblase orig.? od. passt da auch camelbak od. evtl. deuter?
auf deinen fotos sehe ich gleichen helm und knieschoner. dann wirds auch mit dem rucksak passen.
mal schauen wann ich mir einen gönne.


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2015)

Also wir waren glaub 8 Tage unterwegs, und ja: Da passte wirklich alles rein (was meine Mitstreiter anfangs etwas wunderte...und sie jeden Tag nur darauf warteten, daß ich sagte, ich hätte was vergessen  ).
Der 16L ist wirklich OK. Kleiner würde ich nicht nehmen, so paßt auch immer Wechselshirt usw. rein.
Trinkblase paßt jede.
Fahre je nachdem mit ner 2L oder ner 3L - Blase.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Februar 2015)

Dafür hat Damage morgends auch immer ne Stunde extra gebraucht zum Packen 

und die Badelatschen mussten trotzdem draussen hin.

Die nächste Größe (20l) und du bekommst alles rein was unbedingt notwendig ist.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (5. Februar 2015)

Ok, wenn du zu faul zum packen bist: Nimm die 20L   (Badelatschen nehm ich nächstes mal kleinere und leichtere mit  )...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (5. Februar 2015)

wollte ja eher was leichtes, kompaktes, was flach am rücken hängt.
16l wären da noch i.o. schätze ich.
bin selbst aufgrund von radreisen, touren etc. mittlerweile eher der der gepäckminimalist.
weniger ist eindeutig mehr in der beziehung.
mir doch egal wenn ich irgendwann müffel.


----------



## neurofibrill (5. Februar 2015)

hat sich schneller erledigt als gedacht.


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2015)

Wie bist denn verblieben?


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Februar 2015)

meinst du mich???
thema???


----------



## damage0099 (6. Februar 2015)

Ja, was hast nun für 'n Rucksack zugelegt?
Nur so aus Neugierde


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Februar 2015)

achso,
hab den fr enduro 16l im auge. 125 euronrn sind ok, schätze ich mal.
was mich wundert, warum die black edition so teuer ist. vermtl. limited edition 
regenhülle braucht man extra. bisschen ärgerlich, aber geht scho.
ich muß mich nur noch entscheiden, ob ich mir erst die variostütze kaufe, od. den evoc.
mit nem doktorandengehalt geht das leider nicht auf einen schlag.
mal schauen.

edit: v.a. weil ich mir grad ein neues enduro/freerider aufgebaut habe...


----------



## derwaaal (9. Februar 2015)

Also, zur Größe, ich hab schon seit Jahren nen ca. 18L deuter Rucksack (Sonderanfertigung für Stadler).
Damit fahr ich alle Enduro-/Tages-/Mehrtagestouren, letzten auch den AX - 8 Tage, 11000hm, 420km.
Hat alles reingepasst, bissl eng aber hat genau gepasst.
Bananen, Kiwis, o.ä. is dann halt schlecht. 
Ich hatte aber einige Sattel-/Oberrohrtaschen, aber auch weil ich das Gewicht nicht auf dem Rücken haben wollte.
Badelatschen hatte ich keine nur so ultradünne Stoffschlappen vom Hotel. 
Und ich hatte sogar n Hüttenschlafsack dabei!


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Februar 2015)

hab noch nen uralten deuter transap 30l. ist für seine 12 jahre aber noch ganz gut in schuß.
den hätte ich eigentl. für nen ax vorgesehen gehabt.
daher auch der ursprüngliche plan nen 10l evoc für tagestouren/feierabendrunden (macht man ja auch mehr als urlaub).
ne trinkblase, werk-/flickzeug und ne jacke. viel mehr hat man ja nicht dabei.
die 16l hören sich für mich per se ganz gut an. einer für alles.
würde ihn trotzdem gerne mal vorher auf den rücken schnallen.
hab am we nen freeride 20l von nem kollege probiert und der wär mir fast zu groß.


----------



## damage0099 (9. Februar 2015)

Ja, der 20L ist nochmal ne spürbare Nummer größer wie der 16L.
Den Transalp 30 hab ich auch noch rumliegen.
Im Gegensatz zum Evoc hängt er wie ein Kartoffelsack am Rücken, baut wie gesagt sehr hoch, und lang nicht so fixiert am Körper wie der Evoc.
Ich nutzte den 30L nur 2x zu Testzwecken, seitdem liegt er im Keller.....


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Februar 2015)

stimmt. ständig hängt man mit dem helm am rucksak. nervt.
war mein 1. ordentlicher bikerucksack.
bin allerdings auch recht schnell auf was kompakteres umgestiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (15. Februar 2015)

Daß man mit dem Helm mal am Rucksack hängen bleibt kommt bei mir nur in Verbindung mit Fullface vor und das gehört eher zur Seltenheit.
Ich bin mit meinem Deuter TransAlpin 30 super zufrieden und würde den immer wieder jedem anderen Bikerucksack vorziehen.

@damage0099 
Das der TransAlpin wie ein Kartoffelsack am Rücken hängt kann ich nicht bestätigen. Auch wenn nur wenig Dinge drin sind sitzt der richtig super. Die Kompressionsriemen sollten da natürlich angezogen werden... Dann wackelt auch nichts wie ein Kartoffelsack.


----------



## beetle (17. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze den deuter auch. Sitzt super und kein Problem mit dem Helm. Hab den Vergleich zu einem Evoc gleicher Größe.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Februar 2015)

Habe den Deuter Transalp von 2008. Hat einige AX mitgemacht. Mit 6-7kg beladen bewegt sich der mit dem deuter Hüftgurt doch ganz ordentlich, wenn es bergab etwas rüttelt.

Seit 1,5 Jahren habe ich den Evoc Freeride Trail 20L und kann sagen, der sitzt perfekt.
Durch den breiten Hüftgurt mit Gummizug und Clip ist der so am Rücken fixiert, dass man ihn 
während der Abfahrt einfach vergisst.
Besser geht nicht.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2015)

Wird auch mal wieder gefahren hier?


----------



## britta-ox (18. Februar 2015)

Genau. Ihr könnt diskutieren bis die Kette rostet, der einzig wahre Rucksack ist der vom Hebbe. Darin befindet sich immer  lecker Kuchen von der Tante


----------



## bubutz2000 (18. Februar 2015)

...oder der von damage. Da sind selbstgebackene Müsliriegel drin


----------



## damage0099 (18. Februar 2015)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> ...oder der von damage. Da sind selbstgebackene Müsliriegel drin


...und dank meiner ausgeprägten, nach außen gewölbten Bauchmuskulatur hält er auch bombenfest


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Februar 2015)

Genau und damit wären wir wieder beim Evoc, der super sitzt 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (20. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand einen Laden in der näheren Umgebung,der ESI Silikongriffe führt?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2015)

Hm, sorry, wenn du n Kartoffelsack suchen würdest, hätt ich dir weiterhelfen können


----------



## Yetibike (20. Februar 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt jemand einen Laden in der näheren Umgebung,der ESI Silikongriffe führt?
> 
> Gruß,Oli


Sind die aus Frankreich? Dann wurden die doch zurück gerufen, dachte eigentlich bei Deinem Armdurchmesser das Du das nicht nötig hättest......... So kann man sich irren


----------



## the donkey (21. Februar 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt jemand einen Laden in der näheren Umgebung,der ESI Silikongriffe führt?
> 
> Gruß,Oli



Wenn Du die extra Chunky suchst kannst die bei mir anschauen (Pliezhausen)
Hab drei Paar und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo Esel,genau die suche ich.
Wo haste die denn her(gerne auch per PN)?
Ich glaube es bleibt eh nur Online Kauf über.Oder könntest du ein Paar von deinen drei entbehren?

Gruß,Oli

@Yeti :
Silikon*griffe*,nicht Silikon*kissen*...


----------



## the donkey (22. Februar 2015)

Habe meine von hier
http://r2-bike.com/ESI-GRIPS-Griffe-Soft-Grip-Extra-Chunky-80g

An diesem Wochenende sogar ohne Versandkosten bei Bestellung über 10€


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (22. Februar 2015)

the donkey schrieb:


> Habe meine von hier
> http://r2-bike.com/ESI-GRIPS-Griffe-Soft-Grip-Extra-Chunky-80g
> 
> An diesem Wochenende sogar ohne Versandkosten bei Bestellung über 10€


Super,danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (25. Februar 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> kennt jemand einen Laden in der näheren Umgebung,der ESI Silikongriffe führt?


Hoi!
Ich meine ich habe die neulich in der Dämpferklinik in Derendingen/Tübingen gesehen.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (26. Februar 2015)

HerbertSchuster schrieb:


> Hoi!
> Ich meine ich habe die neulich in der Dämpferklinik in Derendingen/Tübingen gesehen.


Danke,
 aber ich habe bei der Versandkostenfrei-Aktion zugeschlagen.


----------



## mtbjahn (27. Februar 2015)

Sind die Wege entlang der Albkante eigentlich momentan komplett frei von Eis und Schnee?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Februar 2015)

Momentan schneit es auf der Alb.
Ab morgen wieder Skibetrieb in Holzelfingen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Pfirsich (28. Februar 2015)

Bei ner kleinen Ausfahrt wär ich dabei.
Ein Blick Richtung altes Forsthaus sagt Sonne pur, aber Schnee liegt noch deutlich die Kante runter...


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2015)

kzH


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (28. Februar 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> kzH


Influenza?


----------



## damage0099 (28. Februar 2015)

Stangenfieber


----------



## neurofibrill (28. Februar 2015)

unterjesingen und hagloch trails sind ideal für fango-drift-seassions.
anstrengend aber schön.
winterschlaf ist vorbei. back to bikefieber.
hey christoph, wolltest du nicht mal spitzkehren üben am österberg?
wenns vom wetter her in den nächsten wochen passen sollte wär ich am start.
aber bitte kurz und knackig. nicht 4 h hw5 im tiefsten schlamm bis zur besinnungslosigkeit, wie letzten herbst.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (1. März 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Stangenfieber


den ganzen Tag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (7. März 2015)

Hat heute oder gestern zufällig jemand getestet, wie es um Tübingen rum trailtechnisch aussieht?


----------



## Geißlein (8. März 2015)

Servus,
ich frag mal hier nach, vielleicht treibt sich derjenige ja auch hier herum.
Bin gestern den Übersberg bei Pfullingen hochgestrampelt und an der letzten Spitzkehre ganz oben kam mir ein Biker entgegen mit nem schwarzen Centurion 29er und ner Neongelben Bikejacke.
Kennt den jemand ?
Du hast nichts verloren und es ist auch nichts passiert... möchte nur gerne wissen, was das für eine Jacke ist.


----------



## Jierdan (12. März 2015)

Gurgel schrieb:


> Hat heute oder gestern zufällig jemand getestet, wie es um Tübingen rum trailtechnisch aussieht?


Würde mich auch interessieren, vor allem in Richtung Osten raus, gern auch Reutlingen und noch weiter östlich!


----------



## Gurgel (12. März 2015)

Richtung Osten weiß ich nicht, aber um Tübingen rum waren die Bedingungen zumindest am Montag/Dienstag hervorragend. Ich habe mich allerdings an die schnell abtrocknenden Abfahrten gehalten, Rest keine Ahnung.


----------



## neurofibrill (13. März 2015)

werde dieses we nochmal hagelloch und unterjesingen fahren.
Hagelloch vor 2 wochen noch etw. schlammig, unterjesingen ohne probleme fahrbar (bis auf wanderer, zum ersten mal seit ich dort fahre).
da meine bremsen sich eher nach lokomotive angehört haben, waren sie früh vorgewarnt. gab keine probleme.
die letzten tage waren ja schön trocken.


----------



## Gurgel (14. März 2015)

Warst du heute schon oder möchtest du morgen? Ich fahre morgen auf jeden Fall auch in die Ecke. Matschig sollte dort nix mehr sein.


----------



## loretto6 (15. März 2015)

@neurofibrill: Spitzkehren ab April wieder. Bin gerade im Urlaub.


----------



## neurofibrill (17. März 2015)

war so und mo. strecken top (bis auf das matschloch kanonenrohr).
konnte nicht bescheid geben; router hat den geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. März 2015)

Tach zusammen,

hat irgendwer evtl. einen (Syntace-) Lenker mit 12° Backsweep und deutlich über 700mm Breite über?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (17. März 2015)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> hat irgendwer evtl. einen (Syntace-) Lenker mit 12° Backsweep und deutlich über 700mm Breite über?
> 
> Gruß,Oli



Klemmung?


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (17. März 2015)

31,8


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. März 2015)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Wiedereingliederungsrunde?
Start später vormittag /früher nachmittag in Metzingen.


----------



## bubutz2000 (21. März 2015)

Bei schönem Wetter, trockenen Straßen und matschfreien trails wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. März 2015)

Sollte hinhauen.
sind ja nur ein paar Tropfen runter gekommen.

11.30 Uhr Bahnhof Metzingen?


----------



## bubutz2000 (21. März 2015)

wenn es bis dahin wieder trocken ist, gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (21. März 2015)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> wenn es bis dahin wieder trocken ist, gerne.


Hmmm,
bei mir ist es quasi gar nicht nass geworden.Weiß natürlich net,ob das weiter oben im Ermstal auch so ist.
Lass uns morgen noch mal schauen...


----------



## neurofibrill (23. März 2015)

letzte woche war die bikewoche schlechthin!


----------



## mtbjahn (25. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Werkstatt. Sie sollte sich im Raum RT/TÜ - Esslingen - Stuttgart - Göppingen - Schorndorf befinden. Ich benötige 40-90m². Eine Kombination von Werkstatt und Wohnfläche wäre auch denkbar, dann könnten es natürlich auch 100-150m² sein. Übergangsweise (also für 2-3 Monate) würden mir auch 20-30m² reichen. Falls jemand diesbezüglich einen Tip für mich hat, würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Geißlein (29. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es in der reutlinger Umgebung jemanden, der die neue Magura MT5 / MT7 fährt ?


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (5. April 2015)

Hi, 
fährt jemand von euch in 2 Wochen bei der Specialized-SRAM-Enduroseries in Treuchtlingen mit??
Ich komm aus Metzingen und bin noch auf der Suche nach Mitstreitern. 
Gruß Simon


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. April 2015)

Da ich noch etwas Urlaub habe, werde ich heute so um 1530 - 1600 in Pfullingen zu einer kleinen Echaztalrunde aufbrechen (max 800hm)  und danach auf dem Heimweg noch im Bikepark Eningen vorbeischauen.
Wenn jemand Interesse und Zeit hat, schreibt hier rein.
Aber beeilt euch, die maximale Gruppengröße von 10 Personen ist, 
aller Erfahrung nach, schnell erreicht 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Danielbo (7. April 2015)

schade war grade schon unterwegs...viel spaß!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. April 2015)

Bin die Woche wahrscheinlich nochmal im Eninger Bikepark.
Wenn jemand Do oder Fr Nachmittags / Abends Zeit und Lust hat, einfach mal hier melden.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2015)

Na dann melde ich mal Interesse an, hoffe ich bin nicht das 11. Rad am Wagen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. April 2015)

Wann würde es dir denn passen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (7. April 2015)

Muß ich noch checken, weiß ich wohl morgen abend.
Bist flexibel ob Do oder Fr?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. April 2015)

Freitag wäre etwas geschickter. 
Könnte so ab 16Uhr im Bikepark sein.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. April 2015)

Nur Park oder vorher wieder 100hm?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. April 2015)

Jetzt mal nicht übertreiben, habe heute schon die 1000 geknackt.
Das muss für diese Woche reichen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2015)

Paßt doch 
10 Leute à 100hm = 1000hm die Gruppe 

@bubutz2000: Kommst auch? Hätte noch ne absenkbare Sattelstütze zu verschenken 

Also wenn, dann könnt ich nur morgen, Freitag geht nicht.
Uhrzeit muß ich noch checken.

Aber schon nur im Park, oder?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. April 2015)

Ok, dann Do im Eninger BP.

Werde so ab 16Uhr da sein.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2015)

Super, bin auch um 1600 dort


----------



## bubutz2000 (8. April 2015)

Natürlich ganz falsch‪ verstanden: wollte mich die 100 hm in den Windschatten hängen.


----------



## neurofibrill (9. April 2015)

zeit und lust auf ne gemütliche tübingen runde? mit (riegel) pausen und so.
würde mich nach mehreren 2h hausrunden gerne wieder an ne größere tour rantasten und an meiner (noch nicht vorhandenen) kondition feilen.
hw5 z.b. mit od. ohne abfahrt nach bebenhausen (ist die olga noch gesperrt???).
sa, zeitl. flexibel, turistinfo. start so um 12 uhr???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (9. April 2015)

Ich hätte Lust, gerne HW5, aber vielleicht erst so ab 14 Uhr. Olga sind die Schilder seit einiger Zeit wieder weg.


----------



## neurofibrill (10. April 2015)

14 uhr passt. mehr als 4-5 h werden wir ja wohl nicht unterwegs sein.
voll gut, dann kann ich endlich meine variostütze in action testen und nicht nur im keller aufzug spielen.


----------



## loretto6 (10. April 2015)

Dann bis später!


----------



## neurofibrill (10. April 2015)

ja. bis morgen.


----------



## loretto6 (10. April 2015)

Hoppla Missverständnis, ich hab nur heute Zeit, morgen muss ich arbeiten. Ich fahr dann heute um 16 Uhr mit dem Kollegen Gurgel und Konsorten.


----------



## neurofibrill (10. April 2015)

kein ding. würde auch, aber da bin ich noch auf arbeit.
fahr falls sich keiner mehr melden sollte dann morgen doch nur meine hausrunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker406 (10. April 2015)

Guten Tag!

Bestände das Interesse morgen in den Bikepark nach Albstadt zu gehen ? 

Grüße Manu


----------



## neurofibrill (11. April 2015)

generell ja, aber z. z. leider nein.
warte heuer auf ersatzteile für mein fully.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. April 2015)

Generell hätte ich auch Interesse. 
Gehe allerdings nur nach Albstadt, wenn es gut durchgetrocknet ist. 
Ich befürchte, dass der Regen von heute Nacht da eher kontraproduktiv war.

Wenn ich fahre, schreib ich's auf jeden Fall auch hier rein.
Vielleicht ergibt sich mal was.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## biker406 (11. April 2015)

Würde mich freuen! 
Dann wird es heute wohl eine schönbuch Fahrt werden !

Cheers


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (11. April 2015)

Wetter scheint sich ganz gut zu entwickeln.
Gehe heute Nachmittag noch in den Bikepark Eningen.
Bin so ab 1430 dort.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Weiß jemand, wo es (günstige) Fullface-Helme gibt?
Bikepark Albstadt hat nur ab Sa/So offen für den Helm-Verkauf, sollte ihn bis Freitag haben


----------



## Jierdan (14. April 2015)

Ich hab meinen Bluegrass aus dem Radhaus in Winterlingen. Sehr freundlich und kompetente Mitarbeiter dort. Die Preise bewegen sich natürlich nicht auf Outlet-Niveau, sind aber sehr fair kalkuliert, wie ich finde. Billiger kommst im Bikepark jedenfalls vermutlich auch nicht weg.


----------



## damage0099 (14. April 2015)

Hi, Jierdan: Ah, danke für den Tip!
Wußte garnicht, daß die dort Fullface haben.
Radhaus kenne ich.
Werde mich dort umsehen


----------



## IBEX73 (20. April 2015)

Nach dem übertrieben starken Interesse vom letzten mal.......


Ride first-Work later-Morgen ab 900 Abfahrt in Pfullingen-Best of Schmalwege Urach Süd. Ca.4 Std.
Bei Interesse bitte Meldung bis 2000.
Am Do.wahrscheinlich dann daselbe nochmal-je nach meinem Arbeitsaufkommen....


----------



## D.Lettant (20. April 2015)

Hm, bei deinem Tempo 4 Stunden.Das bedeutet quasi knapp 60 Km. Trailfahrten.
Wer soll denn daraufhin noch zum arbeiten gehen können?
Ich habe zum Glück die Ausrede,dass ich morgen früh arbeiten muss.
Solltest du mal freitags gehen, Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall.
Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (20. April 2015)

Kann ja net a jeder so einen anstrengenden Job wie Du haben......
 P.Su hast die 1800Hm dabei vergessen.....

Freitags kann ich nur bis 1200....dann muss ich so früh raus.....


----------



## damage0099 (21. April 2015)

Werde Mi/Do oder Fr versuchen, meine miserable Form etwas aufzubauen und ca. ab 1600 eine Tour drehen.
Mindestens 3 Anstiege / Abfahrten, evt. 4.
Incl. Sundowner .
Raum Echaztal / Metzingen / Urach.
Von den Tagen her bin ich flexibel.
Wer lust?


----------



## neurofibrill (21. April 2015)

fahrt ihr nicht auch mal am we? od sind euch da zu viele fußgänger/wanderer/hundeleinenführer/... unterwegs?
würde gerne mal ein paar trails außerhalb tü-raum fahren, aber zu euren zeiten muss ich normalo schuften.
od urlaub nehmen...


----------



## DocB (21. April 2015)

@neurofibrill: ich fahre oft am WE auf die Alb von Tü aus, sind wirklich schöne Trails da hinter Gomaringen. Nachteil ist halt die längere Zu- und Abfahrt, kann man sich aber prima als Aufwärm- und Abkühlphase schönreden .
Auf dem Heimweg kann mal noch schön das Franz.1/4 mitnehmen und den Adrenalinspiegel kurz in die Höhe treiben.
Grade erst am Sonntag gemacht, zur Zeit auch Wetter-bodentechnisch top!
Wenn Du magst, kann ich Dich mal mitnehmen. Aber Du wolltest ja mal außerhalb Tü-Raum fahren (zählt Genkingen noch dazu oder nicht?)- mache ich auch manchmal, grade Urach-Pfullingen ist toll. Aber leider sehr unregelmäßig/selten.
Schreib' doch einfach mal hier rein, ich fahre üblicherweise So. nachmittag, wenn die ganzen Wanderer draußen sind


----------



## neurofibrill (21. April 2015)

wir sind ja letztes jahr im herbst mal zusammen gefahren. weiß zwar nicht ob mirs am so reicht, aber tendenziell hätt ich schon lust. fahr normalerweise eher im schönbuch/hagelloch/unterjesingen/wurmlingen. letztes jahr war ich mal mit gurgel und loretto am roßberg. war ganz gut da. franz1/4 war ich dieses jahr noch nicht. da ist der boden doch so lehmig und ich war mir nicht sicher obs schon einigermaßen trocken ist.
ich weiß das du eigentl. mind die 50 km vollkrigen möchtest. kann sein dass ich da noch ein bisschen am abloosen bin. je nach durchschnitt und hm.


----------



## DocB (21. April 2015)

Nee, die "Keine Tour unter 50km" - Ansage habe ich inzwischen wieder relativiert.  Wenn man das gemütlich angeht, ist die Tour kein Problem.
Franz4tel ist zur Zeit top, war am So. da. Allerdings kann ein Regenguss alles ändern...
Dieses WE ist bei mir auch noch unsicher, weiß ich familienbedingt immer erst Sa. vormittag.


----------



## neurofibrill (21. April 2015)

wär kein drama wenns nicht klappen sollte. läuft uns ja nicht weg. fahr auch gerne meine 4-trails-in-2-h-runde.
sa is auch biken angesagt. von daher leide ich nicht unter entzug.


----------



## IBEX73 (22. April 2015)

@D.Lettant : Spass hatte ich allemal-Saugeil war´s....

Morgen: Samesame but different: 900 Start Pfullingen-Urach Nordschleife-4 Std.Meldung wie gehabt.Traut Euch!

@damage0099 : Nächste Woche,abends?


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2015)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @damage0099 : Nächste Woche,abends?



Gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ptech (22. April 2015)

http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...estohlen-15000-Euro-Schaden-_arid,299798.html

Einer von euch der Geschädigte ??


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. April 2015)

@damage0099 , wann fährst du am Freitag?
Könnte ab 1600 in Pfullingen starten.
Bei mir sind aber maximal 2 Albaufstiege drin.
Ich seil mich dann nach UKKKK ab und du kannst noch an deiner Form feilen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2015)

Hi,
wir wären bis jetzt zu dritt, würden um 1500 ab Metzingen mal in die andere Richtung los.
Wie wär's?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. April 2015)

Ist mir gerade noch etwas zu weit zum Anfahren.
Werde ne kurze Echaztalrunde fahren und danach geht's evtl. noch in den BP Eningen,
je nach dem wie die Rippen mitmachen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (22. April 2015)

ok


----------



## loretto6 (24. April 2015)

Da ich heute Abend nicht kann, würde gerne schon um 15 Uhr eine Tour fahren, Dauer ca. 2,5 Stunden. Treffpunkt Tourist-info. Würde miih freuen, wenn ich nicht alleine fahren müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. April 2015)

Ins Echaztal ist dir dann wahrscheinlich die Anfahrt zu weit, oder?

Bin auch so ab 1500 - 1530 am Starten und dreh hier ne kleine Runde mit 2 Albaufstiegen.

Die 2te Abfahrt könnte dann ja Richtung Tübingen gehen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## loretto6 (24. April 2015)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch von Herrn Gurgel würde ich die Abfahrt um eine Stunde nach hinter schieben. Also 16 Uhr an der Touri-Info.

Da ich vorher kurzfristig noch was arbeiten muss, ist das Echaztal heute leider keine Option. Sonst gerne mal.


----------



## neurofibrill (24. April 2015)

kann leider auch nicht.
wann fahrt ihr denn normalerweise so freitags?
regelmäßig und tü-gegend?


----------



## loretto6 (24. April 2015)

Eigentlich am Freitag immer um 18.15. Aber ich bin in letzter Zeit, also vor allem im Winter, fast immer alleine dagestanden.


----------



## neurofibrill (25. April 2015)

wenns in den nächsten wochen mal freitags zeitl. passen sollte, würde ich mich anhängen.
melde mich dann aber nochmal.


----------



## beetle (27. April 2015)

Hey!

Brauch mal eure Hilfe. Und zwar soll folgendes Foto Foto des Tages werden. Dazu würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr auf den "Gefälltmir-Stern" drücken würdet.


----------



## beetle (27. April 2015)

Die Story hinter dem Bild ist folgende: Chupacapra Trail in Santa Cruz. Das ist die geheime Teststrecke vom IBC Team. Die haben einen Privat-Jet und fliegen jedes Wochende dort hin.

Wenn es FdT wird, erzähle ich euch die Wahrheit. Also schön klicken.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. April 2015)

Nun werden wir es wohl leider nie erfahren 
Oder doch?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## 4mate (28. April 2015)

Wird es 


Mindestens 3 Mods, 1 Admin plus mtb-news Support haben das Foto bereits geliked


----------



## damage0099 (28. April 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Wird es
> 
> 
> Mindestens 3 Mods, 1 Admin plus mtb-news Support haben das Foto bereits geliked


Ist doch schon vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (29. April 2015)

Ja, leider ist das andere Bild FdT geworden. Nächstes Mal muss Kai auch ein Whip machen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. April 2015)

Whippen ist das neue droppen


----------



## beetle (30. April 2015)

Wir fahren heute nach Kernville, dann nach Downieville und vielleicht noch nach Tahoe. Wahrscheinlich gibts sehr bald neue Bilder.


----------



## neurofibrill (30. April 2015)

downieville = downhillville?! klingt klasse! viel spass! ich vote dann wieder!


----------



## IBEX73 (3. Mai 2015)

@D.Lettant : Unsere letzte gemeinsame Abfahrt ist gerade net sooooo empfehlenswert......


----------



## D.Lettant (4. Mai 2015)

Ganz ehrlich:Ich bin nicht wirklich überrascht. 
Wenn dein Rad mal einen Schlauch zu sehen bekommt, muss es allerdings ziemlich siffig gewesen sein.


----------



## beetle (6. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich den Schlamm sehe, bleibe ich lieber in Kalifornien. Da bekommt man ne Staublunge von den Trails. 

Naechste Woche fahre ich dann auch wieder im Laendle rum.


----------



## loretto6 (9. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne 2-3-Stunden-Tou ab Tübingen? Hätte Zeit ab 11 Uhr.


----------



## IBEX73 (11. Mai 2015)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich:Ich bin nicht wirklich überrascht.
> Wenn dein Rad mal einen Schlauch zu sehen bekommt, muss es allerdings ziemlich siffig gewesen sein.



@D.Lettant : Alter Mobber...........Aber,Du weißt ja: Dreckiges Rad-Sauberer Fahrstil......

P.S.:Seid ihr im Hochbau tätig gewesen? Ich hatte da im Rausch etwas Bodenkontakt verloren.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Lettant (11. Mai 2015)

@IBEX73 :
Das trifft es wohl auf den Punkt.
Zum Hochbau muss man sagen, dass eine Sanierung ja längst überfällig war.
Muss allerdings zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich nicht bei den Baumaßnahmen dabei war.
Ist aber nett geworden, oder?


----------



## IBEX73 (11. Mai 2015)

@D.Lettant : Ja,ziemlich lässig das ganze.......Hat sich rentiert,daß ich die "Rollen" damals habe liegen lassen......Mal schaun,wie lange das so stehen bleibt...

Mann sieht sich.....

Bin morgen früh wieder im Magura-Land unterwegs......


----------



## WURZELFRESSER (19. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich bin am Wochenende auch mal wieder in der Gegend. Wer hat Lust auf ne Endurotour (TÜ, RT... Albtrauf)?


----------



## loretto6 (22. Mai 2015)

Würde heute Abend ab 18 Uhr eine Runde ab Tübingen fahren. Jemand mit dabei?


----------



## HerbertSchuster (22. Mai 2015)

isa wär heut bei der touristinfo ausfahrt dabei. war das dort nun 1800 oder 1815? egal..sie is dort..


----------



## loretto6 (22. Mai 2015)

Machen wir doch 18:15, hat ja Tradition. Treffpunkt Touristinfo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (27. Mai 2015)

wie schauts denn heuer mit dem 18:15 treff aus?
würde mich evtl. diese wochen mit ranhängen.
touristinfo? licht ja/nein?


----------



## beetle (28. Mai 2015)

Einige mögen es schon mitbekommen haben. Die Dämpferklinik aus Tübingen hab bei Kickstart ein Projekt am laufen, dass meiner Meinung nach unterstützenswert ist. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/258021526/the-sentinel

Ich habe schon gepledged. Wäre schön, wenn das Projekt zustande kommt. Also unterstützt bitte die kleine Tübinger Firma.


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2015)

Zu dem Produkt gehen die Meinungen aber schwer auseinander....
Ich würde mir jedenfalls keins ans Rad bauen....aber jeder so wie er will.


----------



## beetle (28. Mai 2015)

Welche Meinungen denn?


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Welche Meinungen denn?



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fede...unding-projekt-von-der-daempferklinik.754656/

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/abstreifer-staubdichtung-bei-kickstarter.754614/#post-12968516


----------



## loretto6 (29. Mai 2015)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> wie schauts denn heuer mit dem 18:15 treff aus?
> würde mich evtl. diese wochen mit ranhängen.
> touristinfo? licht ja/nein?


Ich würde heute gerne fahren, schaff es aber vermutlich nicht bis 18:15. Falls Du später auch noch Lust hättest ... ?


----------



## Terja (29. Mai 2015)

Wenns Wetter hält würde ich auch mitfahren.
Wieviel Uhr ,dann ?


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Mai 2015)

packs heute nicht. bericht muss erst fertig werden. leider.
sa ist eher schlecht aufgrund aktueller wetterlage?
meine ccfeile ist wieder einsatzbereit, heißt ich wär auch für "trailfreies" kilometer runter reißen auf waldautobahnen bei mäßigen wetterverhältnissen gerüstet. ga1?!


----------



## Gurgel (29. Mai 2015)

Ich kann leider auch nicht, bin etwas angeschlagen.


----------



## loretto6 (29. Mai 2015)

Terja schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter hält würde ich auch mitfahren.
> Wieviel Uhr ,dann ?


Wie wäre 18:45?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (29. Mai 2015)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> packs heute nicht. bericht muss erst fertig werden. leider.
> sa ist eher schlecht aufgrund aktueller wetterlage?
> meine ccfeile ist wieder einsatzbereit, heißt ich wär auch für "trailfreies" kilometer runter reißen auf waldautobahnen bei mäßigen wetterverhältnissen gerüstet. ga1?!


Sonntag nachmittag Tü-Alb-Tü? Allerdings nicht trailfrei  - Anfahrt Alb gerne auch GA1


----------



## loretto6 (30. Mai 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Sonntag nachmittag Tü-Alb-Tü? Allerdings nicht trailfrei  - Anfahrt Alb gerne auch GA1


Wann würdest Dui denn fahren?


----------



## DocB (30. Mai 2015)

Hmja, so gegen 14h ab Hechinger Eck?


----------



## neurofibrill (31. Mai 2015)

moin. habe heute leider keine zeit.


----------



## loretto6 (31. Mai 2015)

Das Wetter ist ja nicht ganz so toll, ich würde lieber um Tü rum fahren. Da ist man, falls es anfängt zu pieseln, schneller zuhause.

Außerdem hab ich nur bis 17 Uhr Zeit


----------



## DocB (31. Mai 2015)

Hm... "um Tübingen rum" ist dann wo? Bebenhausen? Ich kann aber erst um 14h.


----------



## loretto6 (31. Mai 2015)

Bebenhausen, Wurmlingen, Unterjesingen ... was es halt an Trails in der Umgebung gibt.

14 Uhr ist schon ok


----------



## DocB (31. Mai 2015)

Gut, ich bin dabei. Treffen Touri-Info um 2?


----------



## loretto6 (31. Mai 2015)

Okay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (31. Mai 2015)

Coole Runde, danke fürs Mitnehmen und die Hopfen-Kaltschale 
David


----------



## loretto6 (4. Juni 2015)

Jemand Lust auf ne 2 Stunden-Runde heute Nachmittag?


----------



## Gurgel (4. Juni 2015)

Wann willste los?


----------



## loretto6 (4. Juni 2015)

Bin flexibel, wie wär 15 Uhr?


----------



## Gurgel (4. Juni 2015)

Lieber 1530. Haagtor ist heute vermutlich der bessere Treffpunkt als Neckarbrücke.


----------



## loretto6 (4. Juni 2015)

Dann bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skabrot (8. Juni 2015)

moin!

ich hab morgen mittag nen termin in reutlingen und wollte danach noch gerne eine runde rollen gehen.

fährt jemand zufällige eine tour, bei der ich mich anschließen könnte? das wäre super!


----------



## neurofibrill (11. Juni 2015)

Morgen 18:00/18:15 tourist info?


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## loretto6 (17. Juni 2015)

Vinschgau gibt es relativ günstige Unterkünfte. Ich war schon mal in der Sonne in Laas. Zeltplätze gibt´s dort auch etliche.

Heute schönes Wetter, jemand Lust, am Nachmittag zu fahren?


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Juni 2015)

loretto6 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Heute schönes Wetter, jemand Lust, am Nachmittag zu fahren?



Gurgel, Mr. Bike-Rebuild und ich treffen uns um 17:30 Uhr bei mir in der Werkstatt und fahren dann ab ca. 18 Uhr im franz. Viertel.


----------



## DocB (20. Juni 2015)

Jemand morgen Nachmittag in TÜ unterwegs?


----------



## wegfuchs (21. Juni 2015)

Hi,

Freddy und ich würden heute 13.30Uhr ab dem Französischen Viertel zu einer Trail-Tour starten. Wer mit möchte, kann gerne dazu kommen. Treffpunkt in der Aixerstr. beim Café Latour.

Gruß, Nunni


----------



## DocB (21. Juni 2015)

Mist, ist was dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## IBEX73 (29. Juni 2015)

Hoi , @ry198.... zum Thema Bremse: Hätte da noch eine Guide RSC Anlage-schwarz-200er Disc-wenig gebraucht-2 Monate alt.
Kannst Dir ja mal überlegen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ry198 (30. Juni 2015)

@IBEX73
Schau mer mal, wie gesagt momentan bin ich mit dem alten Teil ganz glücklich, aber können wir beim nächsten Treffen ja mal besprechen...


----------



## IBEX73 (30. Juni 2015)




----------



## neurofibrill (30. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## loretto6 (30. Juni 2015)

Ja - 17:30


----------



## neurofibrill (1. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## DocB (1. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte heute Abend Lust...
Fr. halb 6 ist leider zu früh...


----------



## neurofibrill (1. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## DocB (1. Juli 2015)

Do.+Fr. bin ich auf Dienstreise, wird auf jeden Fall (zu) spät, sorry.


----------



## neurofibrill (1. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wegfuchs (4. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen,

hätte jemand Lust morgen früh so um 8.00 ne Trail-Runde um Tübingen zu drehen, bevor die große Hitze kommt?


----------



## loretto6 (5. Juli 2015)

Lust hätte ich schon gehabt, leider zu spät gesehen.


----------



## DocB (5. Juli 2015)

Verdammt, gerade zurück. Im Schönbuch fast schon angenehme Temperaturen (Ich mag keine Hitze..)


----------



## loretto6 (10. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Lust, heute Abend zum Rossberg zu fahren?


----------



## DocB (11. Juli 2015)

Und schon wieder zu spät. Würde gerne heute oder morgen zum Wackerstein/Nebelhöhle fahren. Geht aber Richtung 60 km...Jemand Lust?


----------



## loretto6 (11. Juli 2015)

Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit. Mehr als eine kleine Tour am Sonntagmorgen ist bei mir nicht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (11. Juli 2015)

War erst um 19h zurück, hab recht viel Pausen gemacht wegen der Hitze. Allerdings auch 4h reine Radelzeit - das bin ich nicht mehr gewöhnt...  War trotzdem noch mal cool, der Felsen am Schönberg zurück um Sättle ist ja richtig knifflig, das hatte ich bei den "Murmelbahntrails" rund um Tübigen ja schon verlernt... 
Morgen früh scheidet bei mir aus familiären Gründen leider aus.


----------



## toddel1 (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Leutz!
Dieses Frühjahr war´s leider nix und letztes Jahr wegen Verletzung ausgefallen.
Ich werf' mal einen Klassiker ins Rennen: *ToddelTrailDays* (2015). Hab mir die Watzmannregion für Ende Oktober(!!!) vorgestellt, 3-4 volle Tage. Ggf. mit Bikepark Bad Leogang .
Gibt´s Interessenten und Terminvorschläge?
Ich würde mich wieder um Unterkunft/Tracks/u.a. kümmern. Wer´s kennt, weiss was geboten ist.
Mindestanforderung: Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen/Ansprüche sollte S3 (Versetzen/Drop´s/Tragen) kein Fremdwort sein. Wir sind gern experimentell unterwegs, egal ob Trailwahl/Geländeanforderung, tragen aber auch unterschiedlichen Leistungsniveaus Rechnung - wir werden alle nicht jünger ;-)
Ich warte auf Eure PN´s !!!
CU!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. Juli 2015)

Ich werde morgen mal wieder in den Bikepark Albstadt fahren.
Kommt sonst noch wer?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Terja (21. Juli 2015)

ist heut jemand unterwegs?


----------



## beetle (21. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht. Irgendwo um Tü?


----------



## Terja (21. Juli 2015)

in Reutlingen/Metzingen


----------



## beetle (21. Juli 2015)

Ich fahre um tübingen ne runde. Eher sportlich schnell.


----------



## beetle (22. Juli 2015)

So. Auf meiner Hausstrecke wieder bei Strava KOM. Die Spitze vom Leaderbord bei der Unterjesinger Weinsteige hol ich mir auch noch. :>


----------



## IBEX73 (22. Juli 2015)

Nenn mir einen Menschen ,den das interessiert......!!


----------



## beetle (22. Juli 2015)

Dich. Sonst hättest du dir nicht die Zeit genommen zu antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. Juli 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> So. Auf meiner Hausstrecke wieder bei Strava KOM. Die Spitze vom Leaderbord bei der Unterjesinger Weinsteige hol ich mir auch noch. :>



Ich hoffe du meinst bergab.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (22. Juli 2015)

Fahre seit einiger Zeit wieder viel Hardtail. Irgendwie macht es gerade Spaß mich zu quälen. War ja sonst immer betont gemütlich unterwegs und hatte kein Verständnis für unnötig an die Grenzen zu gehen. Strava motiviert mich gerade ungemein meine Zeiten zu verbessern - berghoch. Bin in den letzten Jahren eigentlich so gut wie gar nicht mehr die Trails vor der Haustüre gefahren. Die quälerei hat dazu geführt, dass ich wieder sehr viel vor der Tür fahren gehe. Wirklich ausdauernd schnell bin ich auch nicht. Finde es aber toll zu sehen, dass sich auch bei mir ein Trainingseffekt einstellt. Dachte immer ich sei nicht trainierbar.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. Juli 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> ... berghoch ...



Sorry, da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen 


Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## beetle (22. Juli 2015)




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. Juli 2015)

Fahre am Samstag wieder in den Bikepark Albstadt.

Wenn jemand Lust hat, dort geht es allerdings fast nur bergrunter 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (22. Juli 2015)

Nehdu. Ich fahre seit neustem immer nur hoch und schiebe dann runter. 


Habe keine Zeit das Wochenende. Wann anders gerne mal.


----------



## toddel1 (23. Juli 2015)

Geht heut abend jemand mit mir (RT) endlich mal wieder mit dem Bike im Schlamm wühlen? so gegen 18:00 bei (nun) Kaiser´s-Bike-Geschäft oder nach Absprache. 
Greez! Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Terja (24. Juli 2015)

Morgen Nachmittag/Abend würde ich radeln, und zwar Traillastig ;-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Lettant (25. Juli 2015)

Tja, das mit den Strava Bergaufsegmenten ist halt in E-Bike Zeiten so ne Sache.
@IBEX73


----------



## D.Lettant (25. Juli 2015)

so,jetzt nochmals: @IBEX73 du solltest das mit Strava auch mal ausprobieren.Ist wie ne Sucht.Bergab wärst du sicherlich einer der erfolgreichsten Krönchenjäger


----------



## beetle (25. Juli 2015)

Ich habe Angst um meine Knochen bergab auch auf KOM Jagd zu gehen. ;-)


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Juli 2015)

moin,
mein handgelenk hält (vor 2 wochen in leogang gestürzt). eben auf meiner hausrunde erfolgreich getestet.
di, do und fr abend nächste woche (ca. ab 1730-1800, je nach treffpunkt) hätte ich zeit.
mit oder ohne strava (ich fahr mit mytracks)


----------



## beetle (26. Juli 2015)

Machen wir. Dienstag geht bei mir nicht. Sonst sollte es klappen.


----------



## beetle (30. Juli 2015)

Wie schauts aus heute? Würde sagen treffen an der Aral Unterjesingen und ab Kindi hochballern bis es weh tut und entsprechend sportlich weiter auf dem Kinditrail. Dann zum Kannonenrohr auch wieder das gleiche, dann Spitzberg so ähnlich und dann mal sehen?

Das Laktat ist wieder abgebaut. Ich muss was gegen tun. Enduro hat ja auch was mit Hochfahren zu tun.

Uhrzeit so 1900?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (30. Juli 2015)

1900 aral!
bin am start

edit: könnte auch früher...


----------



## beetle (30. Juli 2015)

Ich muss mal gucken wie ich hier raus komm und die Cheffin hat mir noch aufgetragen einkauen zu gehen. Ich rufe dich an, wenn es früher gehen sollte. Wahrscheinlich aber eher nicht.

@Gurgel kneifst du oder was?


----------



## neurofibrill (30. Juli 2015)

ok passt, machen wir einfach 1900.


----------



## beetle (30. Juli 2015)

Entspannte Tour.


----------



## Gurgel (30. Juli 2015)

sorry, ich hatte nich viel zeit und wollte v.a. aber auch mal wieder andere trails fahren. bin deshalb ne schnelle runde alleine gefahren.


----------



## beetle (30. Juli 2015)

Wir wären dir eh zu langsam gewesen


----------



## beetle (30. Juli 2015)

@neurofibrill: Hoch zum Kindi Trailhead: 3:47 15,1km/h Schnitt. Bisher meine Bestzeit. Da geht noch was.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (30. Juli 2015)

@beetle:

Bin zwar kein Englisch-Experte,aber ich glaube deine Signatur ist grammatikalisch falsch.
..."or it didn´t happen" wäre richtig.


----------



## beetle (30. Juli 2015)

Du hast recht.


----------



## neurofibrill (31. Juli 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> @neurofibrill: Hoch zum Kindi Trailhead: 3:47 15,1km/h Schnitt. Bisher meine Bestzeit. Da geht noch was.



 ganz schön schnell! mir geht hintenraus echt die kraft aus. muss beim nächsten mal von anfang an etwas gas raus nehmen, damit ich zum ende hin nicht im granny gear hochtuckern muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (31. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht sowas auf das Oberrohr kleben?


----------



## Terja (5. August 2015)

Ist morgen wer mit dem Rad unterwegs?


----------



## beetle (5. August 2015)

Ja, mit dem Rad auf dem Radträger ins Vinschgau.


----------



## Terja (6. August 2015)

@beetle, ja dann viel Spass im Vinschgau ,sehr geil! Da bin ich im September auch noch. :-D


----------



## beetle (6. August 2015)

Danke! Den werden wir haben. Morgen fährt uns das shuttle zum stilfser joch. 

Bis bald!


----------



## DocB (7. August 2015)

Heute Treff 18:00 Touri-Info?

Edit und ich waren da und sagen 3h später: Pech gehabt. 
Dafür habe ich den HW5 vom O'hain bis runter nach B'hausen wieder fahrbar gemacht...


----------



## alböhi (10. August 2015)

OT - Hilfe
	
 für Österreich - Fachkräfte in der Radbranche gesucht.

Hi Folks.

Ois o.k. bei euch.
Meine neue
	
 Heimat Oberöstereich ist zwar auch kein Shangrila aber
hier lässt´s sich guat und entspannt leben
	
 und auch arbeiten.

Ein mir vertrautes Fachgeschäft expandiert und sucht
	
 Verstärkung.
Für " meim Freund Walter " mach ich gern den Headhunter
	
.
Wohnung is vorhanden.
Gehalt und Arbeitsbedingungen sind voll in Ordnung.
Land und Leute sowieso  und
auf Deutschland is gar net weit 
.... und es ist wirklich kein kleines Fachgeschäft.
Bisher fix Fünf plus Inhaber.

Eine offizielle Stellenausschreibung werden wir die nächsten Tage posten
	
.

Bei Interesse bitte Email ( info add alboehi.de ) an mich.
Dann redn´mer am Telefon
	
 weiter.

ride on lg vom Öhi


PS.: unser lokales Forum ist nun scho 11 Jahre alt


----------



## eahaemmerle (11. August 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Heute Treff 18:00 Touri-Info?
> 
> Edit und ich waren da und sagen 3h später: Pech gehabt.
> Dafür habe ich den HW5 vom O'hain bis runter nach B'hausen wieder fahrbar gemacht...


Danke! Den HW5 muss ich endlich mal wieder fahren!


----------



## DocB (11. August 2015)

Morgen später Nachmittag fahre ich hin. 17h ca. Jemand mit?
Hier noch kleines Beweis-Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurgel (11. August 2015)

Hab eben gesehen, vielen Dank! Da hast du ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Terja (11. August 2015)

Hi Doc ,ich würde mitradeln.


----------



## DocB (11. August 2015)

Treffen um 5 an der Touri-Info?


----------



## Terja (12. August 2015)

O.K.


----------



## toddel1 (12. August 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Morgen später Nachmittag fahre ich hin. 17h ca. Jemand mit?
> Hier noch kleines Beweis-Foto



Gute Arbeit!  Aus dem ganzen Material hättest gleich 'n Table zimmern können - (auch keinen Hammer dabei gehabt?) Bin leider zu selten mit der Säge im Bikerucksack unterwegs, aber Forstbehänge und Stämme drück/heble ich auch als Bergwanderer vom Weg - die anderen Wanderer wundern sich über meine dann folgende Äusserung: "komplett fahrbar!"
Greez! Toddel
the toddel


----------



## DocB (12. August 2015)

Danke @toddel1 , aber an der Stelle sollte man niemals nicht ein künstliches Hindernis bauen, der Weg wird extrem viel bewandert und auch von den Wanderkollegen / Stadt ganz gut gepflegt (waren wohl gerade im Urlaub?), ist deswegen auch immer von einer Sperrung bedroht (es hing dieses Jahr schon ein Schild, das glücklicherweise wieder weg ist). Den Weg freizuschneiden ist für beide Waldnutzer-Gruppen von Vorteil, und so kann man ja auch mal einseitig was für das gute Klima tun.
Wenn ich es härter mag, bin ich Schönbuch nun mal fehl am Platz (kleine Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  )
Und Ja, das war echt ein Haufen Material, mit der Motorsäge hätte man bestimmt auch über eine Stunde gebraucht, war halt die Krone von einem ganzen Laubbaum und einigen Kollegen, die er da mitgerissen hatte. Die kleine Säge habe ich inzwischen immer dabei, das reicht für 15cm-Stämme. Bei geplanten Einsätzen die große Säge ("das Schwert") und den Astschneider mit Kniehebel-Kinematik.
Mein Kollege hat sogar neuerdings die Akku-Heckenschere dabei, kuck mal in meinem Album .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (20. August 2015)

Übrigens habe ich im oberen Teil mit Tubeless platt gefahren, ein seltenes Ereignis! Danke an @Terja für die Hilfe und vor allem die Geduld...
Das ging ziemlich plötzlich, zwei sehr eng begrenzte Schnitte, ich gehe da mal nach unnatürlichen Gegenständen Ausschau halten 
(Hatte allerdings auch zu wenig Milch drin)


----------



## LeDidi (28. August 2015)

@loretto6 
Fährst du heute Abend ab Neckarbrücke?


----------



## mtbjahn (28. August 2015)

@LeDidi
Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, fährt Loretto freitags aus beruflichen Gründen nicht mehr oder nur noch selten.
Ein paar Leute bauen und fahren heute im franz. Viertel (ab ca. 17 Uhr). Ich werde dort wohl auch von 19 bis 20 Uhr fahren, falls mein Chef es erlaubt 
Du kannst auch davor oder danach in der Derendinger Straße (Hausnr. = mein Geburtsjahr) vorbeischauen, falls Du ein paar vernünftige Fahrräder und deren Fertigunsstätte sehen willst. Probefahrten sind auch möglich.


----------



## LeDidi (29. August 2015)

Hallo @mtbjahn ,
hat sich dann doch bei mir anders ergeben. War mit einem anderen vernünftigen Rad fahren  Trotzdem wäre ich glatt vorbeigekommen, wenn ich dein Geburtsjahr nur wüsste.. Ich frag mal bei Gelegenheit deinen Chef.
Gruß, Didi


----------



## loretto6 (1. September 2015)

Nachdem ich jetzt wieder in Tü arbeite, werde ich wohl wieder regelmäßiger am Freitag fahren


----------



## mok2905 (1. September 2015)

Servus!

Gibts in der Gegend die Möglichkeit eine Reverb servicen zu lassen?


----------



## LeDidi (1. September 2015)

Dämpferklinik


----------



## beetle (1. September 2015)

Fahrrad Fahrwerk


----------



## loretto6 (3. September 2015)

Wie schaut es denn morgen Abend aus. Jemand Lust zu fahren bei angenehmen Temperaturen und  trockene Trails?


----------



## wegfuchs (4. September 2015)

Hi, würde gerne mitfahren, kann aber nur von 16.00 bis 19.00 Uhr.

Gruß, Wegfuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (4. September 2015)

Wie wär´s mit 17:30 bei der Touri-Info? Ich muss bis 17 Ur arbeiten. 

Dann  hätten wird 90 Minuten. Das wäre doch ok.


----------



## loretto6 (11. September 2015)

Wie sieht´s denn heute aus mit Radeln in Tübingen. Ich hätte ab 16 Uhr Zeit - jemand Lust mitzufahren?


----------



## neurofibrill (11. September 2015)

bin leider krank. vlt. beim nächsten mal.


----------



## vinnie (12. September 2015)

wer hat bock morgen ne runde am rosskopf zu fahren,...oder sonstwo in der ecke?


----------



## loretto6 (18. September 2015)

Wie schaut´s heute Aband aus. Jemand Lust zu fahren - heute soll´s weitgehend trocken bleiben.


----------



## neurofibrill (18. September 2015)

heute kann ich nicht. wie siehts morgen aus. hätte mal wieder lust auf eine etw. ausgedehntere tour.


----------



## loretto6 (19. September 2015)

Wie sieht´s denn morgen Vormittag aus? Ich würde fahren, wenn das Wetter hält.


----------



## DocB (19. September 2015)

Ich fahr' 1330 zum Rossberg+ vielleicht noch weiter zum Bolberg


----------



## loretto6 (20. September 2015)

Ich hab leider nur bis 15:30 Zeit. Das wird nicht für Roß- und Bolberg reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (20. September 2015)

Nee, 2h reichen nicht mal für Rossberg -schade.


----------



## neurofibrill (20. September 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich fahr' 1330 zum Rossberg+ vielleicht noch weiter zum Bolberg


super tour.
58 km und 1300 hm sagt my tracks.


----------



## loretto6 (25. September 2015)

Ich würde heute Nachmittag eine Tour um Tübingen fahren. Jemand mit dabei?


----------



## IBEX73 (25. September 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich fahr' 1330 zum Rossberg+ vielleicht noch weiter zum Bolberg



Sind wir wieder einmal hintereinanderher gefahren.....


----------



## IBEX73 (25. September 2015)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> so,jetzt nochmals: @IBEX73 du solltest das mit Strava auch mal ausprobieren.Ist wie ne Sucht.Bergab wärst du sicherlich einer der erfolgreichsten Krönchenjäger



@D.Lettant : Wenn Du meinst....  Eigentlich bist doch Du die Benchmark hier im Gäu....nicht auszudenken wenn Du mal mit gscheiten Reifen unterwegs wärst......Da bringt 650b+guter Rollwiderstand  gar nix....
Lass uns doch mal unsere B-Day Runde westwärts verlängern,hab da noch so einiges gespeichert....Bin allerdings die nächsten 2 WE nicht verfügbar.....meld Dich halt mal!

Noch was zu Strava: Solche Erlebnisse wie auf dem Bild sind MIR wesentlich wichtiger.....


----------



## beetle (25. September 2015)

Strava polarisiert. Finde ich schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (25. September 2015)

hi käfer,
wie war der alpenX?


----------



## beetle (25. September 2015)

Kalt war er. Sind wegen Krankheit und Kaltfront erst eine Woche später los. Die letzten beiden Tage haben wir wegen erneuter Krankheit ausgelassen. Sonst war es sehr geil. Allerdings sind die Dolomiten teilweise echt wie eine Fußgängerzone voll Leute. Aber man hat gleich Fans die einem begeistert zujubeln. Allerdings werden die Alpen jedes Jahr hoch steiler und runter leichter - kommt mir so vor.


----------



## Jierdan (25. September 2015)

D.Lettant schrieb:


> Tja, das mit den Strava Bergaufsegmenten ist halt in E-Bike Zeiten so ne Sache.
> @IBEX73



Bei manchen Segmenten tipp ich eher auf sowas... Die App ist sowas von witzlos. Leider.


----------



## D.Lettant (25. September 2015)

@IBEX73 :Tolles Panorama. Das macht natürlich sehr viel Freude. Leider ist das für uns nur im Urlaub möglich.
Allerdings muss ich sagen,dass ich in den Alpen lieber mit dem Lift rauffahre ,als zu tragen. Das ist echt nicht mein Ding das Rad zu tragen
Mit dem Lift bekommt man dann halt auch mal 10000 Tiefenmeter am Tag hin.
Lass uns mal konferieren, wenn du wieder da bist.
Übrigens ,welche Reifen würdest du empfehlen?


----------



## D.Lettant (25. September 2015)

@Jierdan :Bei einem Bergabsegment bringt das Moped nichts
Bergauf ist es leider nicht nachzukontrollieren.
Obwohl, manchmal spinnt das GPS auch bergab. Bin mit Runtastic schon mal 320 KmH gefahren


----------



## neurofibrill (1. Oktober 2015)

wer hat lust am sa auf eine tour? tü und umgebung?
zeitl. flexibel. gerne auch eine längere runde.
eine abfahrt durchs franz/4 als bonusrunde?


----------



## DocB (9. Oktober 2015)

Schon wieder ne Woche rum ... 
Fährt jemand am Sa. / So. nachmittag? Nicht zu kurz und eher gemütlich?


----------



## neurofibrill (9. Oktober 2015)

bin raus. erkältung.
wie war dein trip?


----------



## DocB (9. Oktober 2015)

Möchte hier nicht allzu breit (kann ich) und lang (kann ich nicht) referieren, aber der Schlossbergtrail in Sasbachwalden (runter von der Hornisgrinde) ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert. Am WE fährt sogar ein Bus wieder hoch, so dass man nicht jedesmal selbst treten muss.
Die Jungs vom örtlichen Verein haben einen super Job gemacht!
http://bikesport-sasbachwalden.de/mtb-strecken/schlossbergtrails/
Ist so etwa wie Franz/4, aber 400 Höhenmeter lang . Allerdings fehlen die ganz krassen Sachen, ordentlich Tables hats aber trotzdem.
Wir haben noch ein paar Naturtrails zusätzlich eingebaut, auch mit selbst hochtreten, der Tag hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Ich fahr' da bestimmt im Herbst noch mal hin.


----------



## damage0099 (10. Oktober 2015)

ist eigentlich unter der Woche in und um Tü noch was los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. Oktober 2015)

Gestern nochmal das gute Wetter genutzt
und dem Bikepark Eningen einen Besuch abgestattet.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## loretto6 (14. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> ist eigentlich unter der Woche in und um Tü noch was los?


Dienstags gibts bei der Dämpferklinik eine Ausfahrt. Zur Zeit noch 17:30, nach der Zeitumstellen vermutlich andere Startzeit. Ansonsten läuft viel über direkte Kontakte, aber schreib doch einfach hier rein, wenn Du fahren willst. Mnachmal findet sich ein Mitfahrer.


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Gestern nochmal das gute Wetter genutzt
> und dem Bikepark Eningen einen Besuch abgestattet.
> 
> 
> ...


BOH! Saustark gefahren!!
Da wurde in letzter Zeit ganz schön umgebaut.
Man sieht, daß du übst! 3 fette  hoch!


----------



## damage0099 (14. Oktober 2015)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Dienstags gibts bei der Dämpferklinik eine Ausfahrt. Zur Zeit noch 17:30, nach der Zeitumstellen vermutlich andere Startzeit. Ansonsten läuft viel über direkte Kontakte, aber schreib doch einfach hier rein, wenn Du fahren willst. Mnachmal findet sich ein Mitfahrer.


Hi loretto,
danke für die Info 
Dann werde ich mich demnächst mal melden


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Da wurde in letzter Zeit ganz schön umgebaut...



Ja da wurde so manche Schubkarre bewegt und Latten genagelt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## beetle (16. Oktober 2015)

Bei gaps mach ich mir immer ins Höschen.


----------



## DocB (16. Oktober 2015)

Ja, warum nicht einen Table draus machen? O.K., beim selbst Schaufeln ist das unverhältnismäßig viel Arbeit... Und braucht viel Material.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Oktober 2015)

Tables und kleine Gaps gibt's in Eningen ja auch recht viele.

Von klein bis groß ist für jeden was dabei.

Die großen Tables auf der oberen Ebene wurden damals alle mit dem Bagger aufgeschüttet.

Die letzten Jahre gabe es nur noch Handarbeit
und wer schon mal was Größeres gebaut hat,
weiß wie viele Schubkarren Erde da bewegt werden müssen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## DocB (16. Oktober 2015)

Uh- dann sollte ich da mal hin. Ist das gut zu finden (irgendwo hier stand das mal?)  --> Ri. Albkante?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Oktober 2015)

Am obersten Kreisverkehr Richtung Eninger Erddeponie.
9° 15.58757 O
48° 30.14788 N


----------



## neurofibrill (16. Oktober 2015)

würde ich auch mal gern mein fully drüberscheuchen.
wollen wir da mal hinradeln (falls meine hartnäckige erkältung sich mal verflüchtigen sollte)?


----------



## DocB (16. Oktober 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Am obersten Kreisverkehr Richtung Eninger Erddeponie.
> 9° 15.58757 O
> 48° 30.14788 N


Ich muss das wohl so in die Kugelkarte eingeben:
Adresse: 
Erddeponie 1
72800 Eningen unter Achalm
48.504224, 9.260781
Richtig?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Oktober 2015)

Ja, passt.

Ein Besuch im Herbst lohnt aber nur, wenn es mal min. einen Tag trocken war.

Wenn der Boden zu tief ist, bekommt man vom Starthügel nicht genug Geschwindigkeit
für die Tables drauf. Ausserdem wird die Strecke dann ziemlich schnell zerfahren.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## DocB (16. Oktober 2015)

Super, danke für die Tipps. Dieses WE wirds also nix, obwohl ich ja unbedingt die Crash von der Rampage heute um 18:30 (!) nachstellen wollte


----------



## toddel1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Hi Eniger!,
falls jemand ne weisse Bikerbrille aufm Grasbergtrail bis zum Wolfsfelsen/+ Höllenlochfelsen findet ...
meld!!!
War am Fr. nachts unterwegs .... nur Regen und mächtig Laub auf den ohnehin rutschigen Wurzeln/Felsen.
Zur Reifenvorhersage: Glaub, die Spikes freuen sich auf einen schneereichen Winter !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Last Call für die *TODDEL TRAIL DAYS 2015* (Saalbach-Hinterglemm).
Wir fahren von 23.-26.10.2015 in Saalbach und Umgebung. Anspruch und Konditionen wie bisher - Bikebergsteigen sollte kein Fremdwort sein. Wie immer haben wir die Tagesoptionen eines regionalen Bikeparks/Downhillstrecken, da die Lifte in der Region bis 26.10.2015 offen sind.
Kurzfristige Meldungen sollten bis Mittwoch Abend eingegangen sein.
Grüssle!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## chillermiller80 (21. Oktober 2015)

Hey Leute!
Ich brauch eure Meinung dazu, welche Reifen am besten i Herbst / Winter für den Schönbuch geeignet sind. Hab momentan nen Maxxis High Roller 2 vorne, Hinterreifen ist auf. War am überlegen, ob ich den High Roller hinten montiere und vornen nen Maxxis Shorty aufziehe. Allerdings wäre das Setup mit erheblichem Rollwiderstand verbunden, außerdem ist der shorty wahrscheinlich nicht gut für Wurzelteppiche geeignet, die ja bekanntlich die größte Herausforderung darstellen... Alternativ bleibt der High Roller nach vorne und hinten wir ein Maxxis Minion aufgezogen.  
Was meint ihr? Mit was für nem Setup fahrt ihr durch die Gegend?


----------



## Jierdan (21. Oktober 2015)

chillermiller80 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Ich brauch eure Meinung dazu, welche Reifen am besten i Herbst / Winter für den Schönbuch geeignet sind. Hab momentan nen Maxxis High Roller 2 vorne, Hinterreifen ist auf. War am überlegen, ob ich den High Roller hinten montiere und vornen nen Maxxis Shorty aufziehe. Allerdings wäre das Setup mit erheblichem Rollwiderstand verbunden, außerdem ist der shorty wahrscheinlich nicht gut für Wurzelteppiche geeignet, die ja bekanntlich die größte Herausforderung darstellen... Alternativ bleibt der High Roller nach vorne und hinten wir ein Maxxis Minion aufgezogen.
> Was meint ihr? Mit was für nem Setup fahrt ihr durch die Gegend?



Im Schönbuch fahr ich im Herbst/Winter gerne mit dem TK2.2 Protection VR+HR, da er meiner Meinung nach keine echten Schwächen hat, sich aber fast so gut durchwühlt wie ein ausgewachsener Matschreifen. Für echten Tiefschnee hab ich leider noch keine Lösung. Nobby Nic, MK2 und Ardent verschwinden jedenfalls bis auf weiteres erst mal im Keller.

Ein Reifen, der mich allerdings letzte Woche wieder sehr beeindruckt hat ist der Nevegal. Vorne Stick-E, hinten DTC. Zwar nicht im Schönbuch, aber rund um Bad Niedernau. Grandios, vor allem vom Bremsgrip war ich sehr angetan, aber auch Dämpfung und Stabilität (kein Walken). Über Durchschlagschutz und Rollwiderstand liest man zwar nicht viel Gutes, ich konnte jetzt allerdings keine Probleme feststellen. 

Ansonsten steht im Wohnzimmer noch eine Kiste mit zwei Onza Ibex 2.4 DH, denen würde ich im Schönbuch auch was zutrauen, allerdings bin ich bisher leider noch nicht zum Testen gekommen.


----------



## beetle (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre das im Sommer was ich auch im Winter fahre und andersrum. Auf dem Enduro VR: 2.5 Der Baron, HR: 2.4 Hans Dampf, (Vorher TK 2.4 hält aber nicht). Hardtail: VR: Nobby Nic 2.2, HR: Ralliger Ralf 2.2.

Trail King Protection wäre durchaus ok für den Schönbuch. Alpen und härteres Geläuf taugt er nix, da die Karkasse nicht so widerstandsfähig wie die von Schwalbe ist. Alles was ich probiere, ich komme immer wieder zurück zu Schwalbe. Außer am Enduro am Vorderrad. Aber ist Geschmacksache.

Letztedlich: Traktion erkaufst du dir mir Rollwiderstand. Ich würde wahrscheinlich mit deiner Kombi auch im Winter fahren. Luxusprobleme. Aber was muss das muss halt.


----------



## mtbjahn (21. Oktober 2015)

Mein Vorschlag:
Schwalbe: vorne Magic Mary (TrailStar oder VertStar), hinten Magic Mary TrailStar oder Hans Dampf (TrailStar/PaceStar/Perfomance)
WTB: vorne Vigilante Tough (High Grip), hinten Vigilante, Breakout oder Trailboss (Fast Rolling oder Comp)
WTB gibt´s übrigens relativ günstig bei www.bikerebuild.de in Tübingen.


----------



## Jierdan (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre offenbar die falschen Trails... Solche Großkaliber hab ich bisher nicht vermisst


----------



## mtbjahn (21. Oktober 2015)

Grip ist mir wichtiger als geringes Gewicht und geringer Rollwiderstand, gerade im Herbst/Winter. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## beetle (21. Oktober 2015)

Die Schwalbe Empfehlung von @mtbjahn  ist durchaus valide. Früher eine ähnlich Konfiguration gefahren. WTB hatte ich noch nie am Rad.


----------



## blind (21. Oktober 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Die Schwalbe Empfehlung von @mtbjahn  ist durchaus valide. Früher eine ähnlich Konfiguration gefahren. WTB hatte ich noch nie am Rad.



Im direkten Vergleich mit dem geliehenen Rad damals hat die Schwalbe Kombi damals meine Conti Kombi (Rubber Queen [~TK]+ 2.3er) Baron ziemlich alt aussehen lassen. Mit den Schwalbe war auch im Matsch und insgesamt Mistwetter Grip da.


----------



## beetle (21. Oktober 2015)

2.3er Baron bin ich nie gefahren. Der ist aber recht schmal. Der 2.5er ist ein Gripmonster. TK am Hinterrad ist ok und rollt ganz gut für den Grip den er hat. 

Ich glaube Reifen sind eh wie Rosenkohl. Ich kann das Zeug nicht ausstehen, andere finden es total toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (21. Oktober 2015)

Reifendiskussionen sind nie Zielführend. Ich diskutiere mit nem Kumpel seit 2005 und wir haben noch kein Ergebnis


----------



## toddel1 (22. Oktober 2015)

Hi Leutz! - hier meine Reifenverfehlung! 
Fahre derzeit HansDampf 2.4 VR+HR. Entscheidend für mich ist auf den rutschigen Felsen/Wurzeln des Albtrauf weniger der Reifen, sondern eher der Reifenluftdruck. Da kann die Gummimischung noch so klebrig sein; wenn Du zu 'hart' fährst schmiegt sich der Reifen nicht mehr an und die beste Mischung versagt. Probiers mal auf´m Spitzkehrentrail aus, was Du bei Regen noch zum HR-Versetzen dann vorne unbedingt an Luftdruck brauchst. Das sollte dann Deine untere Druck-Schmerzgrenze sein. Für den Schönbuch reicht´s dann allemal, da mehr sandige Böden/Gestein auch bessere Traktion bieten als nasser Kalkstein.
CU
Toddel
the toddel

Bin dann mal im Pinzgau


----------



## DocB (22. Oktober 2015)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Probiers mal auf´m Spitzkehrentrail aus, was Du bei Regen noch zum HR-Versetzen dann vorne unbedingt an Luftdruck brauchst.


Habe ich grad am So. hinter mir. Mit einem 3C-Maxxis vorne sind 1,5 bar schon zuviel (Aua!) - mit 1,3 bar läufts geschmeidig. Fühlt sich allerdings ganz schön platt an und so richt ballern über Wurzeln/Kanten möchte ich damit nicht. Obwohl-ist ja Tubeless. Ich könnt' mir vorstellen, dass für ganz niedrige Drücke dann ProCore oder DeanEasy eine Alternative ist - jemand Erfahrung damit auf Weißjura (das sind die scharfen und trotzdem bei Nässe glitschigen, weißen Albfelsen und -Steine)?
p.s. @toddel1 : Viel Spaß! H -und B- Bruch!


----------



## neurofibrill (23. Oktober 2015)

reifen hin, reifen her, es wird zeit die dinger mal wieder in rotation zu versetzen.
sonntag, tübinger gegend? würde auch 1/2 stationen mit der bahn fahren.
abfahrtsorientiert/sprunglastig mit dem fully und berg hoch schieben wär auch super. dann würd ich mit meinem pseudo freerider und protectoren anrücken.
könnte schon zu humaner vormittagszeit startklar sein.


----------



## DocB (23. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir ist dieses WE bikefreie Zeit


----------



## beetle (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja, ok. Machen wir. Du sagst wo.


----------



## neurofibrill (23. Oktober 2015)

@beetle (a.k.a. strava junkie) schwierig bis unmöglich. du kennst ja eh jeden schleichweg in der gegend.
war vor ein paar wochen mit DocB am roßberg. völlig außerhalb meiner komfortzone, aber geil.
bekomm ich leider nicht vollständig zusammen.


----------



## beetle (24. Oktober 2015)

Dann lass das doch mal probieren. Seit ihr am Denkmal runter?


----------



## Terja (24. Oktober 2015)

würde morgen mitradeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (24. Oktober 2015)

ne, am denkmal war mir zu heftig. können aber den ersten teil üben und wieder hoch und dann oben vom turm runter.
allerdings sind wir nen recht technischen uphill durchn wald hoch. anstrengend aber extrem spaßig.
@Terja klasse!


----------



## DocB (24. Oktober 2015)

Wir sind das J....wegle rauf, schmal und steinig (letzte Woche im Regen auch glitsch) und an der Schranke rausgekommen. Dann sind wir steil unterhalb des Felsens hoch (letztes Stück schieben) und oben auf der Teerstraße zum Turm. Von dort den Wanderweg mit den Serpentinen runter. Das ist meiner Meinung nach die schönere Abfahrt. Teer überqueren und weiter runter, aber kurz bevor man den Wald verlässt in dem Gewurzel nach rechts und Rossberg im Waldrand halb umrunden bis zum Schafstall. Dann über die Wiese zum Grillplatz und runter zur Landstraße. Dort aber nicht gleich runter nach Gomaringen sondern nach links Ri. Mössingen, auf den Sporn (ehm. Burg) zum Wasserbehälter, über die Erddeponie hin zur "Dicken Eiche" und den neuen Premiumwanderweg lang. Man kommt dann in der Nähe der Sportplätze Gomaringen raus. Zurück über franz. 1/4. Ich suche übrigens immer noch eine sinnvolle Verbindung vom Ende dieses Pfades "Dicke Eiche" zurück zu dem Trail, der am Bach entlang nach Gomaringen führt..
Ach mennooo... ich würde gerne mit, kann aber nicht aus familiären Verpflichtungen.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Dann lass das doch mal probieren. Seit ihr am Denkmal runter?


Da sollte man schon wissen, was man tut.....nicht oben an den Stein-Absätzen, aber gleich danach an der rechts-links-Kombination.
Wer die Linkskurve fahren will, muß sehr kontrolliert und langsam runter, sonst kanns ganz großes Aua machen 
Wenn ihr dort mal unterwegs seid, würd ich mich gern dran hängen.
Ich reiß mir immer einen ab und schaffe die Rechtskurve äußerst selten beim 1. mal 
Und wenn, dann versau ich meist die Linie an der fetten Wurzel und muß wieder hoch


----------



## beetle (24. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte bisher nie den Mut da runter zu fahren. Wenn mich mal der spoten  würde... Vielleicht dann. Vielleicht ja morgen?


----------



## neurofibrill (24. Oktober 2015)

ich spote lieber. hr versetzen kann ich nicht, v.a. nicht an soner exponierten stelle.
wenn wir da morgen sind bleiben wir ein bisschen oben. kann man ganz easy außen rum wieder hoch und dann wie der doc gesagt hat.
ich muss jetzt los. dh korb. ich schau heute abend nochmal rein.


----------



## DocB (24. Oktober 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nie den Mut da runter zu fahren. Wenn mich mal der spoten  würde... Vielleicht dann. Vielleicht ja morgen?


Hab' ich mich auch noch nie getraut. Nicht mal versucht. Hätte nicht gedacht, das das überhaupt geht, wenn man nicht grad Harald Phillip ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich hatte bisher nie den Mut da runter zu fahren. Wenn mich mal der spoten  würde... Vielleicht dann. Vielleicht ja morgen?


Eigentlich zu gerne!
Bin momentan verletzt.
Gestern eine kleinere Runde gedreht, war sehr kontraproduktiv 
Ich hoffe, in 1-2 Wochen bin ich wieder fit.
Sobald es einigermaßen geht, würde ich Freitagnachmittag wieder hin.
Werde vorher posten.
Momentan ist mehr als ein bischen versetzen nicht drin. Das reicht für den Spot nicht.
Wäre super, wenn 1-2 Spotter mitkommen würden


----------



## beetle (24. Oktober 2015)

Das geht schon. Bin die erste Kante bestimmt 5x angefahren aber dann gekniffen. Ist halt kein gutes Sturzgelende.


----------



## neurofibrill (24. Oktober 2015)

wie schauts nun aus morgen?
11/12 uhr toui info?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wäre super, wenn 1-2 Spotter mitkommen würden



Oha, Damage braucht 1-2 Spotter. 

Das klingt heftig, bin dabei 
(als Spotter)

Ride on

Chris


----------



## beetle (24. Oktober 2015)

Wollen wir nicht mit dem auto hin fahren?


----------



## Terja (24. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir siehts familiär auch zeitlich mau aus so das ich max.  3 Stunden fahren kann,d.h. Eher mit dem Auto hin, wohin ihr auch immer fahren wollt.


----------



## damage0099 (24. Oktober 2015)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Oha, Damage braucht 1-2 Spotter.
> 
> Das klingt heftig, bin dabei
> (als Spotter)
> ...


Halten wir Freitag-Nachmittag fest?
Gegen 1400-1430?
Auch wenn ich nur halbwegs fahren kann, diese Stelle ist immer n Reiz wert!
Bin dabei, Zustand egal


----------



## beetle (24. Oktober 2015)

Lieber früher


----------



## beetle (24. Oktober 2015)

Ist auch Winterzeit. Also eher 11


----------



## Terja (24. Oktober 2015)

Morgen um 11 oder wie ? Und vorallem wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (25. Oktober 2015)

Oder 12. Ich bastel morgen schnell ne Runde. Wenn wir schon das schwere Zeug fahren, böte sich noch Killerberg an. Da gibt es eine Killerkehre. Und wehe die ist noch nass.


----------



## neurofibrill (25. Oktober 2015)

wie jerzt?
11? oder 12?
Touri info?


----------



## Terja (25. Oktober 2015)

Sorry, aber ich bin doch raus, ist nun eh alles Nass:-(. 
Würde evtl. Freitag mit.


----------



## neurofibrill (25. Oktober 2015)

ich weiß jetzt gar nicht ob wer heute fährt (roßberg, auto, freitag...).
hab mir in korb beim biken gestern wohl nen zug geholt. bin verkühlt. falls jmd heute fährt, viel spaß.


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2015)

Bez. Roßberg:
Mist, mir fiel grad ein, bin Donnerstag und Freitag beruflich unterwegs.
Wie wärs am Samstag oder evt. Sonntag? Uhrzeit egal.


----------



## DocB (25. Oktober 2015)

Ihr seid ja Organisationstalente - facebook-Generation ? . 
Also nächstes WE hätte ich Bock, mitzufahren. Kann aber nur Sonntag, würde hinradeln von Tü aus. Entweder vormittags 8h oder Nachmittags 13h - Rossberg dann so um 10h bzw. 15h (fahre bewusst langsam da hin, damit noch Kondi fürs Umsetzen übrig ist).
Würde hinterher noch den Serpentinenpfad runter vom Bolberg nehmen - auch da ist Umsetzen hilfreich bis Pflicht.
Bei Regen ist mir der Fels am Denkmal aber zu gefährlich, habe mich bisher auch nicht im Trockenen getraut...


----------



## DocB (25. Oktober 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> ..Killerberg ... Killerkehre


Kenn ich nicht - Killerberg und -Kehre? Albkante? Ammertal? Killertal-Jungingen..


----------



## damage0099 (25. Oktober 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht - Killerberg und -Kehre? Albkante? Ammertal? Killertal-Jungingen..


Das würde mich auch interessieren....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Oktober 2015)

Wer ist denn jetzt am Freitag bei ner frühen Noch-Tageslichtrunde mit von der Partie?

Start könnte so 1430Uhr in Pfullingen bzw. Eningen sein.

Entweder es geht ins Echaztal oder Richtung Urach.

Einzelne technische Trails werden auch mehrfach gefahren.

Es gibt also keine große Runde, aber 3- 4h werden wir wohl schon unterwegs sein.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. Oktober 2015)

Das reicht mir nicht 
Samstag kannst du nicht, oder?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Oktober 2015)

Nein, leider nicht.

Alternativ könnten wir auch in den Bikepark Eningen gehen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (27. Oktober 2015)

Das ist eher noch nicht wirklich was für mich 
Da sollte ich den Lenker schon festhalten können


----------



## ciao heiko (29. Oktober 2015)

Heute auf Open Trails:

https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/832480046873640

*Umfrage zum Besucherleitsystem Schönbuch*
_
 Der Schönbuch ist ein Waldgebiet im Dreieck Stuttgart, Tübingen und Herrenberg. 2014 machte der Schönbuch von sich reden weil zum Wald des Jahres gewählt wurde.

 Der massive Harvestereinsatz der letzen 2 Jahre hat aber auch landesweit für Empörung gesorgt und eine Bürgerinitiative auf den Plan gerufen. 

 Jetzt möcht die Naturparkleitung ein Besucherleitsystem installieren. Dazu wurde eine Onlineumfrage gestartet an der alle Besucher teilnehmen können. Auf den letzten Seiten wird das Thema MTB Wege behandelt und es können dort auch Kommentare abgegeben werden.

 Wegeleitsysteme setzen meist auf eine Besuchertrennung mit der Folge, dass für Mountainbiker unattraktive Wege ausgewiesen werden. Hören sich solche Leitsysteme zuerst logisch an weil sie angeblich Konflikte vermeiden, so kommen in der Realität nur kleine Bikeghettos heraus, mit welchen sich der Biker zufrieden zu geben hat. 

 Wir denken dass auch im Schönbuch eine gemeinsame Wegenutzung möglich ist und nur so genügend attraktive Wege für alle Nutzer zur Verfügung stehen. Es wäre vermutlich allen Erholungssuchenden mehr geholfen wenn man die viele attraktive Wege nicht mit dem Harvester zerstört hätte, anstatt jetzt für viel Geld Schilder in den Wald zu hängen.

 Wir sollten durch zahlreiche Teilnahme auf die grosse Zahl an Bikern hinweisen die dort Erholung suchen, aber in den Kommentaren auch klar machen, dass nur die gemeinsame Nutzung aller Wege für eine ausreichend grosse Vielfalt an Wegen sorgt._

_https://www.soscisurvey.de/besucherleitsystem_schoenbuch/
_
------------------

*Tübingen setzt auf Premiumwanderwege und möchte Mountainbiker kontrollieren. *
_"Gottfried Gehr (FWV) wollte wissen, wie die Mountainbiker von den Fußwegen abgehalten werden können. »Dem Unverstand kann man nie vorbeugen«, sagte Landrat Joachim Walter und versprach, wenn es irgendwo überhandnehme, dass kontrolliert werde."_
http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen/tuebingen/mit+dachmarke+punkten.4493460.htm

.


----------



## Terja (29. Oktober 2015)

werde mal Samstag fürs Radeln/Spotten/Shreddern,etc.........einplanen,ab ca.16 Uhr früher wird wahrscheinlich nicht reichen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Oktober 2015)

Samstag geht bei mir leider nicht.

Ich werde morgen (Fr) ab 13Uhr ne Echaztalrunde fahren. (siehe auch Post #6061)

Wenn wer Gleitzeit hat und mit will hier bis 12Uhr reinschreiben.

Treffpunkt wäre dann Pfullinger Bahnhof.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Am Montag fahre ich 9Uhr früh nach Stuttgart um mal die neue DH-Strecke zu testen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust und Urlaub bzw. Ferien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terja (29. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag Mittag wäre auch noch eine Option.


----------



## damage0099 (29. Oktober 2015)

Samstags kann ich nur morgens.
Sonntag auch.
Ohne (genug) Spotter würd ich Samstag morgen Urach wählen.
Bietet mehr Spots als den einen...
Den würde ich unter der Woche mal abhaken.
Wer wöllte dann nächste Woche abends mal mit?


----------



## beetle (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre in die Pfalz. Woi saufe un querfeldoi fahre. In der Reihenfolge.


----------



## Terja (30. Oktober 2015)

@damage also morgens geht's bei mir am Wochenende auf jeden Fall nicht, aber abends unter der Woche würde das schon machbar sein, melde dich mal wann du vor hast zu fahren,und wo?


----------



## damage0099 (30. Oktober 2015)

Terja schrieb:


> @damage also morgens geht's bei mir am Wochenende auf jeden Fall nicht, aber abends unter der Woche würde das schon machbar sein, melde dich mal wann du vor hast zu fahren,und wo?


Hi,
super!
Bin eigentlich flexibel, was das 'wo' anbelangt.
Könnte gegen 1730 in der Nähe vom Roßberg sein. Frühestens.


----------



## neurofibrill (30. Oktober 2015)

ich wär am we auch am start. tü trails solange es noch trocken ist.
sa od so einigermaßen zeitl. flex.

generelle frage: fährt eigentl. wer herbst-frühjahr cc runden wenns wetter mal schlechter ist?

EDIT: die neue dh in S würde mich auch brennend interessieren.
war ja letzten sa in korb auf der dh. kann ich nur empfehlen, v.a. wenn S überlaufen sein sollte.


----------



## DocB (30. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre den Winter durch (sogar bei Schnee). Streckenwahl dann angepasst. Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter....


----------



## Jierdan (30. Oktober 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Winter durch (sogar bei Schnee). Streckenwahl dann angepasst. Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter....



Gib mal Tipps für ein Dauerregen-Rundumpaket, so klamottentechnisch. Bei mir is das immer so: Wenn die Klamotten dicht sind, dampfe ich dermaßen schlecht ab dass ich bald so durchgeschwitzt bin, als trüge ich ausschließlich Baumwolle im Regen...


----------



## IBEX73 (30. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hi,
> super!
> Bin eigentlich flexibel, was das 'wo' anbelangt.
> Könnte gegen 1730 in der Nähe vom Roßberg sein. Frühestens.



Er wäre auch noch da......


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2015)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Er wäre auch noch da......


Ich gebe zu: Habe dich total vergessen, sorry! 
Kannst dich gerne dranhängen, Zeit und Bock?

Edit: Bin heute morgen ab 1000 in Urach unterwegs...falls wer kurzfristig mitfahren will, bitte bis 0845 posten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (31. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu: Habe dich total vergessen, sorry!
> Kannst dich gerne dranhängen, Zeit und Bock?
> 
> Edit: Bin heute morgen ab 1000 in Urach unterwegs...falls wer kurzfristig mitfahren will, bitte bis 0845 posten



Nächste Woche abends ? Unsere lang geplante EOW Runde? Di oder Mi.abend?

Hab´schon gedacht,du bist zum LV-Hater mutiert.....


----------



## damage0099 (31. Oktober 2015)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche abends ? Unsere lang geplante EOW Runde? Di oder Mi.abend?
> 
> Hab´schon gedacht,du bist zum LV-Hater mutiert.....



Hahaha, nene, bin ich nicht 

Nächste Woche abends wollt ich mal bei Mössingen was abhaken.
Ne lange Runde ist nicht drin, war länger verletzt, teste heute, was geht.
Freitags kann ich früher los 
Sonst erst gegen 1730.....

Die EOW-Runde steht jedoch auf der to-do-list 

Wann hättest  Zeit?


----------



## DocB (31. Oktober 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Gib mal Tipps für ein Dauerregen-Rundumpaket, so klamottentechnisch. Bei mir is das immer so: Wenn die Klamotten dicht sind, dampfe ich dermaßen schlecht ab dass ich bald so durchgeschwitzt bin, als trüge ich ausschließlich Baumwolle im Regen...


Hmmja, eigentlich nichts besonderes, das gute alte Zwiebelprinzip. Innen Unterhemd, darüber Bib, dann noch Beinlinge und ein langarmiges Trikot, so ein dünnes Fleece-Ding. Außen drüber lange Regenhose und eine DÜNNE Regenjacke, die aber sehr atmungsaktiv ist (Colibri). Doppelte Socken mit dicken Schuhen (Sogar Clickies, aber das ist unter 0°C dann doch ein Problem). Buff oder richtige Sturmmaske aus dünnem Fleece. Allerdings ist das ziemlich kühl und trotzdem ein wenig schwitzig.
Daher ganz wichtig, dass die Tour so verläuft, dass man nicht total außer Puste ist (kleine Gänge) und deswegen NIE anhalten muss. Auch lange, schnelle Abfahrten sind schlecht. Lieber knifflig runter, das geht im Winter auf ganz harmlosen Strecken .
Ich habe mal mit den so stark gehypten Softshells experimentiert, da schwitze ich aber auch drin und bin zurück zum Zwibelprinzip. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man ein Ersatztrikot mitnehmen kann und dann zwischendurch einfach tauschen, wenn man doch mal anhalten muss (Panne, Mitstreiter k.o., selber k.o. weil zu schnell gefahren, tolles Fotomotiv, Einkehr..).
Sorry, kann nicht mit DEM High-Tec dienen. Bin aber für Anregungen offen: gibt es vllt. doch irgendwo ein brauchbares Soft-Shell-Oberteil und Hose?

p.s. sehe gerade, irgendwie an der Frage vorbeigeschrieben, bezog mich eher auf Dauerkälte. Bei Regen aber gleich, bloß nicht zu dick anziehen und wirklich nur dünne Regenjacke nehmen.


----------



## Terja (31. Oktober 2015)

werde mich morgen mittag ab 1600 aufs Rad schwingen , wenn wer Lust hat ab Tübingen oder Metzingen.


----------



## IBEX73 (31. Oktober 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hahaha, nene, bin ich nicht
> 
> Nächste Woche abends wollt ich mal bei Mössingen was abhaken.
> Ne lange Runde ist nicht drin, war länger verletzt, teste heute, was geht.
> ...



Was bei Mössingen (PN!!)? Und was verstehst Du unter lang? Ist bei mir ab 4h aufwärts.... Bin Di oder Mi auch so ab 1730 am Start...
Hoffe mein 9er hält noch 2 Wochen durch.,so langsam macht sich die schwere Saison bemerkbar.....


----------



## damage0099 (5. November 2015)

wird morgen leider nix :-((((


----------



## Carsten (6. November 2015)

Mitarbeit der Biker gefragt.
http://www.szbz.de/nachrichten/arti...]=News&cHash=37921a768997d945f990473b2a743e47

Habt ihr schon an der Umfrage teilgenommen?
https://www.soscisurvey.de/besucherleitsystem_schoenbuch/

Opentrails Artikel zu dem Thema heute
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=836080499846928&id=193326687455649


----------



## Terja (6. November 2015)

Radelt heut wer, eine kleine Runde gegen Abend?


----------



## neurofibrill (6. November 2015)

heute abend geht bei mir leider nicht.
ich würde morgen ne runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (6. November 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> wird morgen leider nix :-((((



Kein Problem-kann die nächsten Monate auch nicht........Arbeitsunfall!

Soll dir vom Herrn Queenstedt am Di-Abend einen Gruss ausrichten...... Ist so langsam ja ne Autobahn da runter.....


----------



## loretto6 (6. November 2015)

Terja schrieb:


> Radelt heut wer, eine kleine Runde gegen Abend?


Wann und wo wolltest Du denn fahren? Ich bin ab 18 Uhr in und um TÜ unterwegs


----------



## Terja (6. November 2015)

@loretto6 würde mitradeln sollen wir uns an der Touri-info treffen?


----------



## loretto6 (6. November 2015)

Gerne, so zwei Stunden bei moderatem Tempo.


----------



## beetle (6. November 2015)

Sonntag bleibt es warm. Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine Runde im Schwarzwald fahren. Forbach, Hornisgrinde, Badener Höhe. Der Trailanteil ist natürlich im höchtem Maße optimiert. Jemand Lust?

Alternativ St. Georgen, Hornberg, Vorbach. Hier macht der Zug 500hm auf dem Heimweg. Im Igelloch gibts nettes gestolper.


----------



## Terja (6. November 2015)

@loretto6 bin dann 1800 an der Touri-info,evt. Kommt ja noch wer mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (6. November 2015)

Bei mir könnte es ein paar Minuten später werden. Ich arbeite bis halb sechs.


----------



## DocB (6. November 2015)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Kein Problem-kann die nächsten Monate auch nicht........Arbeitsunfall!


Oh nein! Hoffentlich nicht der Fuß (der im Schwäbischen ja weit hoch reicht..)! Gute Besserung anyway...


----------



## DocB (6. November 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Sonntag bleibt es warm. Ich werde wahrscheinlich eine Runde im Schwarzwald fahren. Forbach, Hornisgrinde, Badener Höhe. Der Trailanteil ist natürlich im höchtem Maße optimiert. Jemand Lust?
> 
> Alternativ St. Georgen, Hornberg, Vorbach. Hier macht der Zug 500hm auf dem Heimweg. Im Igelloch gibts nettes gestolper.


Oh ja, da hätte ich Interesse, wenn die Tour nicht zuuu lang/schnell wird. Wie kommst Du hin? Vormittag/Nachmittag?


----------



## beetle (7. November 2015)

Ganzen Tag. Geht morgens früh los


----------



## beetle (7. November 2015)

Fahre mit dem auto. Alles andere kann man auch vergessen. Rechne mit 1600hm


----------



## beetle (7. November 2015)

Wahrscheinlich aber mehr HM. Cheffin sagt grade sie will um 7:30 los.


----------



## DocB (7. November 2015)

Und welche der beiden Vorschläge wollt ihr angehen (fährt die Cheffin mit?)


----------



## beetle (7. November 2015)

Hornisgrinde hätte schöne Weitsicht. Daher wenn das Wetter so bleibt, wird es Forbach. Die Frau kommt mit.


----------



## DocB (7. November 2015)

Ich kann doch nicht vormittags, wurde soeben verplant


----------



## damage0099 (7. November 2015)

Drehe morgen früh gegen 1000 ab Pfullingen eine Runde.
Verletzungsbedingt mit angezogener Handbremse.
Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (13. November 2015)

morgen biken?
trails tü oder goldersbach und umgebung?
so ab 11 vlt. ca. 3 h?
wetter sollte einigermaßen halten.


----------



## DocB (13. November 2015)

Mist, kann nur So. Nachmittag. Ab 13h, Ziel Albkante, entweder Ecke Nebelhöle-Wackerstein-PfullingerWiese oder Bolberg (wo letzte Woche aber alles voller Bäume lag).


----------



## neurofibrill (14. November 2015)

habe heute ne ordentliche runde gedreht.
sonntag habe ich leider keine zeit.
viel spaß morgen. die stimmung im wald ist der hammer!


----------



## aka (30. November 2015)

Carsten schrieb:


> Mitarbeit der Biker gefragt.
> http://www.szbz.de/nachrichten/artikel/detail/?tx_szbzallinone_szbznews[news]=1035938&tx_szbzallinone_szbznews[action]=show&tx_szbzallinone_szbznews[controller]=News&cHash=37921a768997d945f990473b2a743e47
> 
> Habt ihr schon an der Umfrage teilgenommen?
> ...



.


----------



## Ptech (12. Dezember 2015)

Kennt eigentlich jemand den neu eröffneten "Lochentrail",am Lochenpass zwischen BL-Weilstetten und Thieringen? Bin da neulich zufällig vorbeigefahren, als die Einweihungsveranstaltung lief- wußte aber nicht worum es da ging.Hab erst jetzt zufällig entdeckt, daß da eine MTB-Strecke eingeweiht worden ist. Ist da jemand schon gefahren? Lohnt sich das, da vorbeizuschauen?


----------



## loretto6 (12. Dezember 2015)

Ist ganz nett, die Strecke ist aber ab Herbst schmierig-rutschig,weil wenig Sonne hinkommt. Ist nicht total schwer, hat aber ein paar Stellen, an denen man nicht zu schnell sein sollte.


----------



## Ptech (12. Dezember 2015)

Prima, dann kann man sich das mal vormerken! Danke für die Info!


----------



## Bowl (14. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
hat jemand bock auf eine Runde? Umkreis Pfullingen. Ursulaberg oder Schönberg. Muss leider wegen Rufbereitschaft in der Nähe bleiben. Fahre Tour/Trail.


----------



## Lefty88 (17. Dezember 2015)

@Bowl...woher kommst du denn genau? Ich komme ebenfalls aus Pfullingen... Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich wohne in Pfullingen


----------



## Lefty88 (18. Dezember 2015)

Vielleicht bekommen wir hier ja mal eine kleine Reutlinger Gruppe zusammen


----------



## Bowl (18. Dezember 2015)

Joa mal schauen


----------



## chillermiller80 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hey Leute! Kann mir jemand vo euch ein Flaschenhalter + Flasche empfehlen? Mir ist wichtig, dass die Flasche bombenfest sitzt, ich muss sie auch nicht unbedingt wärend der Fahrt herausnehmen können. Außerdem wäre mir eine möglichst große Flasche bis zu 1 Liter am liebsten.
Ich frag mich wie gut das neue cageless system hält, ist auf jeden Fall schön leicht und unauffällig
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :
http://fabric.cc/shop/waterbottle/

allerdings hat die Flasche nur 600ml


----------



## loretto6 (20. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab bisher noch aus keinem Flaschenhalter eine Flasche verloren, egal ob Ciussi oder Tacx. Bei dem Nippelsytem brauchst Du halt immer die passende Flasche. Bei herkömmlichen Haltern gehen alle möglichen Arten

Aber wenn ich während der Fahrt nicht an die Flasche muss, stecke ich sie in den Rucksack. Den hab ich immer dabei.


----------



## Bowl (21. Dezember 2015)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir hier ja mal eine kleine Reutlinger Gruppe zusammen


Wie sieht es bei dir am We aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lefty88 (22. Dezember 2015)

Wenn das Wetter mit macht, bin ich am Start


----------



## Bowl (22. Dezember 2015)

Ok


----------



## Bowl (22. Dezember 2015)

chillermiller80 schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Kann mir jemand vo euch ein Flaschenhalter + Flasche empfehlen? Mir ist wichtig, dass die Flasche bombenfest sitzt, ich muss sie auch nicht unbedingt wärend der Fahrt herausnehmen können. Außerdem wäre mir eine möglichst große Flasche bis zu 1 Liter am liebsten.
> Ich frag mich wie gut das neue cageless system hält, ist auf jeden Fall schön leicht und unauffällig
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Tipp, ein kleiner Rucksack mit Trinkblase. Da gibt es ganz kompakte und leichte Rucksäcke für kleines Geld


----------



## beetle (24. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt wohne ich schon viele Jahre hier. Eben was neues oberhalb von Unterjesingen gefunden.


----------



## DocB (24. Dezember 2015)

@beetle Eine Kurve macht noch keinen Trail  aber da hätte ich jetzt auch Interesse - ist ein Abzweig von Kindi?
Ich bringe übrigens grade wieder das Ding von "Öden-Castel" runter in Ordnung (freischneiden, Weg befestigen). Wenn Du mal in der Gegend bist, checke doch mal die Fahrbarkeit (bin aber noch lange nicht fertig)


----------



## beetle (24. Dezember 2015)

Ok, ist nur ein kurzer Trail. Wenn man die Kehre nicht abschneidet, durchaus kniffelig. Das Ding ist an der Kante oben, wenn du am Kindi nicht rechts rein fährst, sondern weiter der Straße folgst und dann gerade aus der Kante entlang fährst, wenn der Weg abbiegt. Irgendwann endet der Weg und du stehst davor.

Das werde ich doch gleich  die Tage mal machen. Sonntag böte sich da doch gleich mal an.


----------



## DocB (24. Dezember 2015)

Kehren: werden umgesetzt und nicht ausgefahren (macht die Trails kaputt, und reparieren ist richtig viel Arbeit, wie ich jetzt weiß...)
Ich würd' gern mitkommen, aber bin auf Verwandtenbesuch weit, weit, in einer anderen Galaxis 
Werde aber zwischendurch mal hinfahren und den umgefallenen Baum durchsägen mit dem Laserschwert - äh - Japansäge. Schreib' hier mal rein, wenn ich denke, das fertig - bisher nur die seitlichen Hecken gestutzt, die "Bodenarbeiten" kommen noch.
Wer ist eigentlich "offiziell" für die Wanderwege zuständig? Ich würde das gerne legal machen...


----------



## beetle (24. Dezember 2015)

Bei uns fällt morgen die Verwandtschaft ein. Am 3. Weihnachtsfeiertag sind wir dann zu Besuch weg. 

Ich finde es toll, dass du dich dem Weg annimmst. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, lass es mich wissen. So lange das Wetter noch gut ist, bin ich gerne dabei. Arbeite allerdings ab dem 4.1. wieder. 

Bin mir nicht sicher wer da zuständig ist. Könnte der SAV sein. Die brauchen eigentlich Hilfe, sind aber uns gegenüber nicht aufgeschlossen. Ansonsten kann das sicher das Forstamt sagen. 

Natürlich sind Kehren zum Umsetzen da. Viele hacken aber einfach rum, wenn es geht.


----------



## Bowl (25. Dezember 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Kehren: werden umgesetzt und nicht ausgefahren (macht die Trails kaputt, und reparieren ist richtig viel Arbeit, wie ich jetzt weiß...)
> Ich würd' gern mitkommen, aber bin auf Verwandtenbesuch weit, weit, in einer anderen Galaxis
> Werde aber zwischendurch mal hinfahren und den umgefallenen Baum durchsägen mit dem Laserschwert - äh - Japansäge. Schreib' hier mal rein, wenn ich denke, das fertig - bisher nur die seitlichen Hecken gestutzt, die "Bodenarbeiten" kommen noch.
> Wer ist eigentlich "offiziell" für die Wanderwege zuständig? Ich würde das gerne legal machen...


Na ja, wenn man langsam und sauber die Kehren fährt macht man auch nichts kaputt... Da hat wohl jeder seine Technik. Umsetzen mit Endo oder mit der Hüfte. Andere versetzen mit dem Vorderrad. Wieder andere versetzen das ganze Bike, hopsen damit umher. 
Leider klappt das Hinterrad umsetzen bei mir noch nicht. Durchfahren geht aber bei den meisten Kehren ganz gut. Ich mach das auch langsam und vorsichtig und bleibe auf der Spur. Muss wohl noch viel üben bis ich das Hinterrad versetzt bekomme.


----------



## DocB (25. Dezember 2015)

Klappt bei mir auch nicht immer, aber ich meinte auch eher den guten Willen, nicht mit blockiertem Hinterrad rum zu shredden. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal auf dem Trail, dann können wir üben 
Da wo ich den Trail repariere, baue ich meist mit einem Stamm/Stein/Pflock eine "Abkürzungsverhinderung" ein. Sonst gibt das auf Dauer Erosion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (25. Dezember 2015)

DocB schrieb:


> Klappt bei mir auch nicht immer, aber ich meinte auch eher den guten Willen, nicht mit blockiertem Hinterrad rum zu shredden. Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal auf dem Trail, dann können wir üben
> Da wo ich den Trail repariere, baue ich meist mit einem Stamm/Stein/Pflock eine "Abkürzungsverhinderung" ein. Sonst gibt das auf Dauer Erosion...


Hey, ja klar gerne. Wo bist du so unterwegs? Es gibt auch einige Wanderer die die Kehren abkürzen. Ja das ist eine gute Idee.


----------



## neurofibrill (25. Dezember 2015)

hi,
jmd. lust auf ne runde morgen?
tü gegend, zeitl. flexibel.
merry xmas


----------



## DocB (25. Dezember 2015)

Mist, leider nicht, bin ja Außengeländer und daher bei der Verwandtschaft in Belgien. Biken erst nächste Woche. Ich schreibs hier rein. 
Ach ja, bin im Schönbuch, Spitzberg, Alb rund um den Rossberg unterwegs.
Frohe Weihnachten alle!


----------



## beetle (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe Zeit. Trails sind oft sehr schlammig. Würde daher eine sportliche CC Tour um 13:30 vorschlagen?


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Dezember 2015)

cc 13:30 klingt super.
treffpunkt wie immer tanke in unterjesingen?


----------



## beetle (26. Dezember 2015)

OK. Passt.


----------



## Bowl (26. Dezember 2015)

Bin morgen ab ca. 11Uhr unterwegs. Ab Pfullingen gehts los. Kleine Tour, ca 2,5 Std mit bisschen Trail. Wer hat lust?,


----------



## beetle (26. Dezember 2015)

War ne tolle sonnige Frühlingstour. Ich war die letzten Wochen zu wenig boltzen. Wurde zum Ende hin gut langsam und habe die Beine gemerkt. Strava sagt 38,2km, 701hm, 15,3km/h Schnitt. Die Trails machen einfach den Schnitt kaputt.


----------



## neurofibrill (27. Dezember 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> War ne tolle sonnige Frühlingstour. Ich war die letzten Wochen zu wenig boltzen. Wurde zum Ende hin gut langsam und habe die Beine gemerkt. Strava sagt 38,2km, 701hm, 15,3km/h Schnitt. Die Trails machen einfach den Schnitt kaputt.



ja, war cool. deckt sich ganz gut mit meinen mytracks daten. hätte heute schon wieder lust, aber leider keine zeit.
bis die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2015)

Mittwoch habe ich wieder Zeit. Diesmal mach ich kurz vor der königlichen Jagdhütte nicht so schlapp.


----------



## Bowl (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2015)

Ist morgen jemand um Pfullingen unterwegs?
Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit deutlich unter 15km/h angestrebt


----------



## Bowl (27. Dezember 2015)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand um Pfullingen unterwegs?
> Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit deutlich unter 15km/h angestrebt


Hallo, ja vielleicht so ab 12Uhr.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2015)

Das ist mir zu spät, wollte kurz nach 12 wieder zuhause sein.
Achja....Protektoren usw. wären von Vorteil.


----------



## Bowl (27. Dezember 2015)

Okay, wie wäre es mit 10Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ihr so langsam fährt, kommt ihr erst um 12 oben auf dem Berg an.


----------



## Bowl (27. Dezember 2015)

Runter geht es dafür schneller


----------



## beetle (27. Dezember 2015)




----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2015)

Bowl schrieb:


> Runter geht es dafür schneller


hört sich gut an, wo starten wir?
Freibad Pfullingen?


----------



## Bowl (27. Dezember 2015)

Okay am Freibad. Bis dann.


----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2015)

super, bis morgen


----------



## DocB (28. Dezember 2015)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll, dass du dich dem Weg annimmst. Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, lass es mich wissen. So lange das Wetter noch gut ist, bin ich gerne dabei. Arbeite allerdings ab dem 4.1. wieder..


Hab' heut' schon mal angefangen.



Leider auf dem Heimweg in der technisch min. S4 -Innenstadt Tü das passiert:



 da muss ich erst mal sehen, was ich in der Reste-Kiste noch habe. Jemand einen linken Bremshebel Shimano zum Ausschlachten? Brauche die Schelle.


----------



## mtbjahn (28. Dezember 2015)

Was für ein Lenker ist das? Syntace Carbon? Hast Du Dich dabei verletzt? Falls ja: Gute Besserung!


----------



## beetle (28. Dezember 2015)

Oh shit. Hoffe bei dir ist alles OK.


----------



## DocB (28. Dezember 2015)

Ja, danke der guten Wünsche - bin voll gegen einen Poller gefahren und hab mich dann geschmeidig auf der Straße abgerollt. 
Paar blaue Flecken und böse Oberschenkelprellung. Konnte aber einarmig heimfahren 
(Hatte einen halben Baumarkt im Rucksack, gut, dass da nix passiert ist. Oder Protektor mal anders )
In welchem Moment der Syntace Carbon gebrochen ist, weiß ich nicht. Morgen vormittag versuche ich, den Hobel wieder flott zu bekommen. Hab' noch einen Alu-Lenker als Backup, aber keinen Bremshebel - aber es gibt ja Läden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. Januar 2016)

Gutes Neues an alle hier im Thread.


Ich hoffe wir bekommen auch 2016 ein paar Ausfahrten zusammen.

 



Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Januar 2016)

Das wünsche und hoffe ich auch.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. Januar 2016)

Für kurzentschlossene Daheimurlauber:

3h Trailtour im Echaztal.
12 Uhr Treffpunkt Bahnhof / Friedhof Pfullingen.

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Wenn jemand mitfährt, bitte bis 11 Uhr melden. Bin sonst schon unterwegs.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Januar 2016)

Das ist aber sehr spontan 
Reicht mir nimmer 

Edith fragt grad, ob morgen vllt. jemand Bock hat?
Um RT oder Urach oder Beuron oder......


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. Januar 2016)

Hast Glück gehabt. 

Nach 1h Wegpflege an meiner favorisierten Abfahrt hat's angefangen zu regnen. 

Bin dann noch dreimal runter und war danach völlig braun 

Ride on
Chris

P.S. Morgen kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## DocB (7. Januar 2016)

Wegpflege :


----------



## toddel1 (26. Januar 2016)

*TODDEL TRAIL DAYS 2016* (26.- 29.Mai 2016, Hochmontafon).
Hey Kumplinen und Kumpels!

Ich war letztes WOE im Montafon zum Brettl-weissPolieren und habe die ersten Infos für die TTD2016:
- Termin: 26.- 29.Mai 2016
- Location: Gargellen/Gaschurn 
- Anspruch: wie sonst auch; mind. S2 und Biketragen/Schneeballschlacht sollten keine Fremdworte sein
- Unterbringung: da haben alle Gastwirte zu!!! aber ‘Hubi‘, Wirt von der Kessl-Alm hat in Gargellen zwei Appartements und würde die für uns extra aufmachen, er hat aber nur für max. 14 Pers. Platz -> darum …
- … umgehend bei mir per PN anmelden !!!

Grüssle! Toddel
the toddel


----------



## toddel1 (29. Januar 2016)

Heut` Abend 18:15 TÜ Turi-Info (Österberg/Pfrondorf/Bebenhsn.).


----------



## loretto6 (29. Januar 2016)

Mist, jetzt würde mal jemand mit mir fahren und ich hab ausgerechnet heute keine Zeit - bin eingeladen. Schade, trotzdem viel Vergnügen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißlein (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal hier nachfragen, ob jemand im Raum RT / TÜ ein Nicolai ION "Geometron" fährt, und falls ja, bestünde die Möglichkeit da mal Probe zu sitzen ?

Vielen Dank im voraus !


----------



## beetle (13. Februar 2016)

Ich bin raus hier. Bin weg gezogen. Mach jetzt das Abo des Threads aus. Wahrscheinlich schau ich schon nochmal hier rein. 

Tschüss, bis dann.


----------



## neurofibrill (13. Februar 2016)

machs gut. bis bald vlt. mal. bist ja nicht aus der welt.


----------



## damage0099 (13. Februar 2016)

beetle schrieb:


> Ich bin raus hier. Bin weg gezogen.


Ins Rennradforum?


----------



## beetle (13. Februar 2016)

Rollator-Forum.

Neh, nach Stuttgart.


----------



## beetle (18. März 2016)

Geht wer zum Vortrag von Harald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. März 2016)

Alternativ ist heute Saisoneröffnung im Bikepark Eningen  

Die Lines sind trocken und befahrbar. 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## neurofibrill (18. März 2016)

beetle schrieb:


> Geht wer zum Vortrag von Harald?


 hast du ein paar details?


----------



## bucki08 (18. März 2016)

19:30 am Samstag in der Stadthalle Reutlingen


----------



## DocB (18. März 2016)

Ich hol' mir den Flow lieber direkt in der Pfalz


----------



## beetle (18. März 2016)

Den hole ich mir dann als Überdosis am Sonntag. Wann fährst du denn?


----------



## DocB (19. März 2016)

Grad zurück. Mann, bin ich geflowt. Sind ganz andere Höhenunterschiede als hier - schöne lange steinige harte Trailabfahrten...


----------



## Bowl (20. März 2016)

Hallo, heute jemand unterwegs?


----------



## wolfmark (22. März 2016)

Hallo, kennt jemand von euch den oder die Trails beim Schreckenfels bei Schlattstall ? Da ist ein tödlicher Unfall eines MTBlers passiert. Sind die Trails an der Stelle S2 oder S3 ? Oder war es, wie es im Zeitungsbericht steht, eine sehr unglückliche Kombination des Geländes ?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. März 2016)

Ich konnte aus dem Zeitungsbericht nicht herauslesen, wo es genau passiert ist.
Ich vermute aber, dass es sich um den Trail handelt der von der kleinen Schrecke ostwärts zur großen Schrecke geht. 
Der geht albtypisch am einem steilen Abhang entlang und ist teilweise recht ausgesetzt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## IBEX73 (22. März 2016)

@Ride-on-Chris : Kam wo in der Zeitung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robzo (22. März 2016)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @Ride-on-Chris : Kam wo in der Zeitung?



https://www.7aktuell.de/news/meldung/radfahrer-auf-schwaebischer-alb-toedlich-verunfallt-6476/


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. März 2016)

In der Stuttgarter Zeitung.


----------



## Bowl (22. März 2016)

Wo ist das genau? Welche Stadt bzw Dorf ist in der nähe?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. März 2016)

Kannst du lesen?


----------



## Bowl (22. März 2016)

Oh je, traurig


----------



## Bowl (22. März 2016)

Hatte es jetzt erst gesehen... bei Lennnigen


----------



## robzo (22. März 2016)

Das wird vermutlich in dieser Gegend hier gewesen sein:

http://schwaebischealbnatur.blogspot.de/2013/02/die-kleine-schrecke-im-hintersten.html

robzo


----------



## IBEX73 (22. März 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> In der Stuttgarter Zeitung.



@Ride-on-Chris:	Danke!


----------



## Bowl (22. März 2016)

Unfälle könne überall passieren... aber es tut mir schon leid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (22. März 2016)

Ist an der Schrecke ein ziemlich vertracktes Gelände, selbst ich fahr da nicht alles, besonders wenns grad überall rutschig von Nässe und  - noch schlimmer - derzeit noch voll trockenem locker aufliegendem Laub ist. Letzten Freitag vom Barmkapf runter hab ich das Laub "weggebremst".  OK - diesmal kein "spurloses" fahren - aber mit ´nem Laubbesen bleibts auch nicht "spurlos"!

Mein Beileid an die Verbliebenen


----------



## DocB (22. März 2016)

Hat mich am Sa. auch ganz unverhofft vom Rad gehauen - Unterm Laub war wohl eine schräg verlaufende Wurzel. Bin aber zum Hang hin gefallen - hatte danach Lenker verdreht, Armaturen und Lenkgriffe auch. Ist echt tückisch grad.
Also: passt auf Euch auf!


----------



## IBEX73 (23. März 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ich konnte aus dem Zeitungsbericht nicht herauslesen, wo es genau passiert ist.
> Ich vermute aber, dass es sich um den Trail handelt der von der kleinen Schrecke ostwärts zur großen Schrecke geht.
> Der geht albtypisch am einem steilen Abhang entlang und ist teilweise recht ausgesetzt.
> 
> ...



Ist eine sehr schlimme,traurige Sache....ich persönlich finde das fahren auf der Strasse wesentlich gefährlicher-es gibt viel mehr Faktoren die einen das Leben kosten könne-Mann selbst kann diese nicht steuern/einschätzen/darauf reagieren.
Ob des jetzt S2 oder S3 war ist scheissegal-der Kerl ist Tot-mein aufrichtiges Beileid unbekannterweise!
Man kann auch vom Gehweh runterfallen und sich das Genick brechen-das ist dann bei S0 passiert...
Leider wird immer wieder in Presse/Forum/Filmchen suggeriert,wie "easy" unser Sport doch ist-wie toll die neue Technik blablabla......
Wo Frau+Mann damit überall fahren kann....eh klar.Die letzten Jahre bin ich so manches in der HT-Region "gefahren",und nicht wenige male (beim Aufstieg) hatte ich mich gefragt: Wie sind da andere runter?Und ich bin net soooo schlecht unterwegs.... Fazit: Es sieht oft recht easy aus,was es in Echt nicht mehr so ganz ist-Thema Ausgesetztheit/Abhänge/Gefälle.Leute, die in solchem Gelände unterwegs sind, wissen was sie tun-inkl.der Konsequenzen.Oft stecken auch viele Stunden (wie bei mir) mentales,koordinatives,kräftigendes Training dahinter-einfach so fährt keiner einen Berg runter im andauernden G4-G5 Bereich.....
Lieber einmal mehr absteigen....Save your ass!

Ich höre schon wieder die ersten (Fussgänger)Leutchen schimpfen:"Der Faradseggel sodd sich grad da Hals brecha ,wia dr oine ´z Lenninga danna"
(hatte ich schon so ähnlich gehört,still am Wegrand stehend/wartend)

@toddel1 : Lade Dich gerne mal zum nächsten Arbeitseinsatz ein....

Ich hoffe,die Message kommt an .


----------



## wolfmark (23. März 2016)

da ich das angestossen habe, noch ein paar Worte: ich wollte wegen der S2 oder S3 Frage nichts wegen Fahrtechnik aufgreifen. Mich hat nur interessiert was das für ein trail sein könnte, weil ich da noch nie war. Das Schicksal des Bikers trifft mich vielleicht noch ein bisschen näher, da er ein Arbeitskollege war, den ich aber nie näher kennen gelernt habe, da er in einer ganz anderen Abteilung tätig war. Mir selber sind in den letzten Tagen so manche Trailsituationen im Kopf herumgegeistert die ebenso hätten ausgehen können. Man kann es sich wohl kaum vorstellen, wie es wohl seiner Freundin ergangen sein muss, die anscheinend dabei war.
Natürlich muss letztendlich jeder von uns "Risiko-Managern" sich selbst darüber im klaren sein, was man da so treibt. Morgen gehe ich für 3 Tage auf Skitour ins Stubai, da kann noch mehr passieren. Ich will aber das Erlebnis nicht missen. Die Kommentare von Extrem-Rotsocken und Sesselpubsern interessieren eh nicht.


----------



## IBEX73 (24. März 2016)

wolfmark schrieb:


> da ich das angestossen habe, noch ein paar Worte: ich wollte wegen der S2 oder S3 Frage nichts wegen Fahrtechnik aufgreifen. Mich hat nur interessiert was das für ein trail sein könnte, weil ich da noch nie war. Das Schicksal des Bikers trifft mich vielleicht noch ein bisschen näher, da er ein Arbeitskollege war, den ich aber nie näher kennen gelernt habe, da er in einer ganz anderen Abteilung tätig war. Mir selber sind in den letzten Tagen so manche Trailsituationen im Kopf herumgegeistert die ebenso hätten ausgehen können. Man kann es sich wohl kaum vorstellen, wie es wohl seiner Freundin ergangen sein muss, die anscheinend dabei war.
> Natürlich muss letztendlich jeder von uns "Risiko-Managern" sich selbst darüber im klaren sein, was man da so treibt. Morgen gehe ich für 3 Tage auf Skitour ins Stubai, da kann noch mehr passieren. Ich will aber das Erlebnis nicht missen. Die Kommentare von Extrem-Rotsocken und Sesselpubsern interessieren eh nicht.



@wolfmark : Wollte Dich net angehen-habe Dein Hintersinnen verstanden...,aber das ganze S0-S5 Getue geht mir soooo aufn Sack,habe da auch einige Gründe für....
Mit den "richtigen" Wandersleut hatte ich auch noch nie Probleme-es sind zu 99% die Sonntagnachmittagkaffeundkuchenfussvertreter,speziell die aussem Unterland....Und wen dir da einer schwerste Verletzungen,oder gar den Tod wünscht-also wenn Dich das kaltlässt . Deine Tiefenentspannung will ich dann auch haben.....


----------



## Bowl (29. März 2016)

Mal was anderes... ist jemand von euch dieses Jahr bei der trailtrophy breitenbrunn dabei? Ich hab mich da mal angemeldet. Vielleicht kann man sich dann etwas austauschen und fachsimpeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowtide (3. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

suche Mitfahrer/in in Tübingen für eine kleine, entspannte Runde zum Wiedereinstieg nach diesem gruseligem Winter. Bin noch ziemlich unfit!

-> heute ab ca 13 oder 14 Uhr? Gemütlich von Tü nach Hohenentringen würde mir schon fast reichen 

freu mich auf Rückmeldungen!

lg, Andrea


----------



## Bowl (3. April 2016)

lowtide schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> suche Mitfahrer/in in Tübingen für eine kleine, entspannte Runde zum Wiedereinstieg nach diesem gruseligem Winter. Bin noch ziemlich unfit!
> 
> ...


Leider nicht meine Gegend aber wäre schon neugierig was so bei Tü geht.


----------



## derwolf02 (6. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
einige von euch fahren sicher regelmäßig im Schönbuch.

Ihr werdet sicher auch gemerkt haben, dass dort die Schäden durch Forstarbeiten in den letzten Jahren massiv zugenommen haben. Der Waldboden ist stellenweise metertief umgewühlt, Schneisen durchziehen den Wald, Wege und Straßen sind wochenlang gesperrt, Singletrails und Wanderwege werden zerstört, usw. 
Einerseits verbietet man uns Bikern das Befahren der schmalen Wege, andererseits toleriert man großflächige Zerstörung durch Harvester und Traktoren. Das kann so nicht sein!

Ich hab deshalb neulich nach einer Tour im Schönbuch ein paar Mails,  Briefe und Posts rausgeschickt, um auf diese Situation aufmerksam zu machen (an Bürgermeister, Naturparkverwaltung, Forstdirektion, Die Grünen, ....). Als Reaktion darauf hat mich der SWR kontaktiert, die jetzt einen Fernsehbericht darüber machen wollen. Dieser läuft

*Donnerstag, den 7.4., ab 20:15 Uhr im SWR.*

Aufgrund dieses Beitrags und der Vorbereitungen dazu gibt es jetzt die Idee einer Kooperation mit einer lokalen Initiative im Schönbuch, die sich seit Jahren für alternative Forstwirtschaftskonzepte und gegen die Wald- und Bodenzerstörung einsetzt. Deren Vorschlag ist es, uns Biker einzusetzen, um Forstschäden im Schönbuch zu dokumentieren. Wir Biker kommen in allen Ecken rum und sehen viel - letztendlich müsste man nur ein paar Fotos machen, ggf. den Ort bzw. die GPS Koordinaten sowie Tag und Uhrzeit notieren und dann entweder per Mail einschicken oder auf eine Website hochladen. Wie wir das technisch abwickeln, wird derzeit noch geklärt. Die Arbeit an einer "Schadenskarte" läuft, diese ist aber regional beschränkt und unvollständig. 
http://www.waldkritik.de/?p=225
Ziel wäre es, durch die großflächige Dokumentation der Schäden Druck auf die Verantwortlichen auszuüben, endlich was gegen diese Wandschäden zu machen!


Ich finde es sehr gut, wenn wir Biker und die Naturschützer vor Ort zusammenarbeiten! Das ist zum einen gut für unser Image und bringt uns aus der "rücksichtslosen Bodenzerstörer-Ecke" raus, andererseits liegt uns ja auch was an einem schönen und gesunden Wald mit attraktiven Trails.

Meine Frage an euch Locals: 
*Wer Interesse hat, sich hier zu engagieren und bei seinen zukünftigen Touren "die Augen offen zu halten", der schicke mir bitte eine PN, dann halte ich ihn auf dem Laufenden.*

Falls ihr weitere Gruppen (im IBC, bei Facebook, etc.) kennt, die ich wegen dieser Sache kontaktieren könnte, schickt sie mir bitte ebenfalls per PN.

DANKE!


----------



## toddel1 (6. April 2016)

@IBEX73:
Danke für Deine Einladung. Habe aber gerade zu viel um die Ohren (u.A. Vorbereitung meiner ToddelTrailDays) - da hab ich aber gerade noch ´ne Ausrede gefunden .
Und ganz nebenbei mache ich in der Uracher Ecke über die Mittagspause täglich ca. 50lfm Singletrail von Laub, reinhängenden Ästen und von Steinen frei. Damit wir wieder fein fahren können, auch wenn ich kein Freund von geshapten Bahnen bin. Eben meine Art die Wegepflege zu betreiben.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. April 2016)

Bin heute ab 15Uhr wieder mal im Bikepark Eningen.

Wer will kann gerne auch kommen 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## neurofibrill (8. April 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bin heute ab 15Uhr wieder mal im Bikepark Eningen.
> 
> Wer will kann gerne auch kommen
> 
> ...



eigentl. total gerne (bin da bisher nur mal mit @DocB dran vorbei gefahren), aber ich habe unter der woche nachmittags leider keine zeit.
fährst du denn da auch mal am wochenende?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. April 2016)

BP Eningen liegt bei mir geschickt auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit. (Mo-Fr)

Am WE ist dann eher BP Albstadt oder ähnliches.

Ich schreib's mal hier rein, BP Saison fängt ja erst an.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## DocB (8. April 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> eigentl. total gerne (bin da bisher nur mal mit @DocB dran vorbei gefahren), aber ich habe unter der woche nachmittags leider keine zeit.
> fährst du denn da auch mal am wochenende?


Ich glaub', Du verwechselst das mit BP Gomaringen - leider nur für Mitglieder 
Eningen ist "hinter" der Achalm bei Reutlingen. Für uns zu weit weg bzw. nur mit Auto (selbst Zugfahren wäre ungeschickt). Dafür ist der Zugang frei...


----------



## neurofibrill (8. April 2016)

auto wär eigentl. kein problem. 2 bikes mit demontierten laufrädern plus protektoren etc. bekomm ich rein.


----------



## DocB (8. April 2016)

Ja, wäre mal was für den anstehenden Frühling - aber nicht die nächsten 3 WE, da bin ich tw. in "richtigen" Bergen (Vinschgau).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (12. April 2016)

derwolf02 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> einige von euch fahren sicher regelmäßig im Schönbuch.
> 
> Ihr werdet sicher auch gemerkt haben, dass dort die Schäden durch Forstarbeiten in den letzten Jahren massiv zugenommen haben. Der Waldboden ist stellenweise metertief umgewühlt, Schneisen durchziehen den Wald, Wege und Straßen sind wochenlang gesperrt, Singletrails und Wanderwege werden zerstört, usw.
> ...



http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=dd3e8fc0-fcf5-11e5-94e5-0026b975e0ea


----------



## derwolf02 (13. April 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> http://swrmediathek.de/player.htm?show=dd3e8fc0-fcf5-11e5-94e5-0026b975e0ea




Genau das ist der Aufhänger. Im Zuge dieser Reportage kamen da einige Kontakte zustande und wir sollten das Eisen schmieden, solange es heiß ist.

Gibt es Interessenten hier in der Gruppe, die bereit wären, hier zu unterstützen?


----------



## DocB (13. April 2016)

Ich kann gerne Fotos schießen, wenn ich wieder mal im SB unterwegs bin. Ist allerdings nur sporadisch und da wo ich fahre, darf ich ja nicht... Sogesehen liefere ich nur anonym ab. Wie hast Du Dir das vorgestellt mit der Unterstützung?


----------



## derwolf02 (13. April 2016)

Wenn du was siehst, einfach Foto machen, Koordinaten und/oder Ortsbeschreibung sowie Datum und Uhrzeit per Mail an den Ersteller der Schadenskarte schicken (das bin nicht ich).
Ob anonym oder nicht ist meiner Meinung nach egal. Kannst ja dein Bike offiziell auch einfach geschoben haben oder du warst halt wandern (Bike muss ja auf den Fotos nicht zu sehen sein).


----------



## neurofibrill (15. April 2016)

hat morgen wer zeit/lust auf schlammlöcher, rutschige steine und glitschige wurzeln in/um tübingen?
alleine werde ich mich vmtl. nicht motivieren können.


----------



## DocB (15. April 2016)

Nöööö - Vinschgau! *SalzindieWundestreu*


----------



## neurofibrill (15. April 2016)

Autsch!!!

ne schotterrunde mit dem cc-bike durch den schönbuch wär evtl. auch noch eine alternative.


----------



## Shinjin (27. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich suche dringend Anschluss an ein paar Mountainbiker. Ich habe hier immer wieder von Ausfahrten und Schönbuch gelesen. Da ich beruflich sehr eingespannt bin, kann ich eigentlich nur sonntags oder abends ab 20uhr. Mag mich mal jemand auf seine Trails mitnehmen und mir zeigen wie man springt?


----------



## neurofibrill (28. April 2016)

werde dieses we vmtl. am sa ne runde fahren, wenn das wetter mitspielen sollte.
sonntag habe ich diese woche leider keine zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shinjin (1. Mai 2016)

Der Samstag ist damit wohl ins Wasser gefallen ^^
Ich starte heute einen Versuch. Über Panzergelände und Markwasen zu den Gönninger Seen. Kenn mich da im Wald nicht aus und wollte mal spickeln gehen.


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. Mai 2016)

Die Alb ist fast trocken...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Mai 2016)

Passt perfekt zu deiner Signatur 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (1. Mai 2016)

Mußte ich mir heute auch wieder anhören...


----------



## DocB (2. Mai 2016)

Die Flaschenhalterposition ist bei dem Wetter - ähm  - ne Dreckslösung 
(Eigene Erfahrung von gaaanz früher mit nem Votec mit dem Y-Rahmen...)


----------



## reisbaiker (2. Mai 2016)

Ist der Ein oder Andere heute im Ermstal unterwegs? So ab 16.30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (2. Mai 2016)

heute leider nein.
ich plan mal für donnerstag. gegenpol zu den wanderern mit bier. 
da mein HR fürs enduro vmtl. noch beim service liegt nochmal mit meinem ccHT.
die samstagstour mit @DocB war allerdings echt klasse.
würde ich evtl. wiederholen...


----------



## bubutz2000 (2. Mai 2016)

Die Flasche ist mehr Schutz fürs Unterrohr (zu faul für den Camelbak). Aber in der Tat hatte ich irgendwann keinen Durst mehr!


----------



## DocB (2. Mai 2016)

neurofibrill schrieb:


> heute leider nein.
> ich plan mal für donnerstag. gegenpol zu den wanderern mit bier.
> da mein HR fürs enduro vmtl. noch beim service liegt nochmal mit meinem ccHT.
> die samstagstour mit @DocB war allerdings echt klasse.
> würde ich evtl. wiederholen...


Hmja, Donnerstag wollte ich auch nochmal düsen. Gerne wieder CC-lastig (vielleicht mal nen Gang rausnehmen - Laktaaat).
Wieso aber ohne Bier?


----------



## neurofibrill (2. Mai 2016)

DocB schrieb:


> Hmja, Donnerstag wollte ich auch nochmal düsen. Gerne wieder CC-lastig (vielleicht mal nen Gang rausnehmen - Laktaaat).
> Wieso aber ohne Bier?


stimmt! den letzten anstieg heim hatte ich echt zu kämpfen!
bei einem bleibts halt meistens nicht und ich muß am fr auf arbeit.


----------



## neurofibrill (4. Mai 2016)

fahre morgen mit @DocB eine cc-/trailrunde im schönbuch.
sind wir schon letzten sa gefahren, nur in die andere richtung.
die trails waren zum größten teil mit meiner cc-feile ohne sattel absenken gut fahrbar.
treffpunkt kreuzung lustnau-bebenhausen, hinterm hendlhouse an dem kleinen brunnen (zur not auch direkt am hendlhouse).
abfahrt 14 uhr.
wer hat lust uns zu begleiten?


----------



## loretto6 (4. Mai 2016)

Schade, morgen hab ich voraussichtlich keine Zeit. Falls ihr am WE fahrt ... Übrigens: morgen ist "Vatertag", da könnte im Schönbrunn so einiges unterwegs sein.


----------



## Terja (5. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand Interesse morgen (Freitag) zu radeln ?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. Mai 2016)

Ich fahre morgen 1200 in den Bikepark Albstadt.


----------



## Terja (5. Mai 2016)

War da noch nie,Bikepark ist auch nicht so meins,sorry.


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Mai 2016)

heute leider arbeiten und am we verplant. viel spaß euch allen da draußen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (6. Mai 2016)

Ich plane morgen (Sa.07.05.) 13:30h ab Harrys Bikeshop Lenningen Kugelgasse 8, die Lenninger/Römersteiner Alb zu fahren. Wer spontan Lust hat, bitte kurz melden (hier oder PN) - soll ne lange Tour mit mehreren Auf-und Abstiegenrolleyes werden, daher auch Licht mitnehmen. Bitte noch Einkehrmöglichkeit zwecks Tourenplanung posten.
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## neurofibrill (15. Mai 2016)

würde morgen spontan ne tü-/schönbuchrunde fahren, wenns nicht grade katzen hagelt.
cc od. enduro. bin flexibel


----------



## neurofibrill (25. Mai 2016)

fahren morgen ne runde durch den schönbuch.
treffpunkt 1330 hinterm hendl house lustnau richtung bebenhausen an dem kleinen brunnen.


----------



## reisbaiker (25. Mai 2016)

Hi neurofibrill
wann gehts da los?


----------



## bubutz2000 (26. Mai 2016)

Wo trefft Ihr Euch?


----------



## neurofibrill (26. Mai 2016)

moin
13:30. große kreuzung lustnau-bebenhausen.
da ist ein grünes haus (hendlhouse). könnten uns auch direkt da treffen, falls ihr den brunnen nicht kennt.


----------



## Terja (6. Juni 2016)

Würde morgen Nachmittag eine Runde radeln gehen.


----------



## reisbaiker (6. Juni 2016)

Hi Terja,
was für eine Runde radelst du? 
Gruß


----------



## Terja (6. Juni 2016)

Würde morgen in der Hoffnung das es einigermaßen trocken ist, entweder in Metzingen (Rossfeld) oder in Urach fahren,oder sonst was bin da relativ offen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (6. Juli 2016)

Bin heute ab 17Uhr im Bikepark Eningen zum Fahren und Grillen.
Die Strecken sind gut gepflegt und für jeden ist was dabei.
Hat noch wer Lust?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Juli 2016)

Hört sich gut an, ich werd´s heute aber wohl zeitlich nicht schaffen.


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Juli 2016)

habe letzten freitag ca. in der gegend hirschauer berg/wurmlinger kapelle eine weiße fahrradklingel gefunden. wollte es schon früher posten, habs aber leider total vergessen.
falls jemand eine vermisst, pn an mich.
viel spaß in eningen


----------



## DocB (6. Juli 2016)

Mein Tacho liegt da irgendwo rum, falls jemand den finden solte. Sigma 2209 mit Rettungsklebung 
War wohl beim Freischneiden letztens. So ein Mist, wird man auchnoch bestraft für die Plackerei.


----------



## neurofibrill (6. Juli 2016)

die weiße kingel ist da ganz gut aus den schlammlöchern dort herausgestochen, für deinen dunklen tacho sehe ich da eher schwarz. 
trotzdem blöd...
bin dieses we im schwarzwald. bier und grillen. wollen wir nach erfolgreicher regeneration meinerseits mal wieder ne runde drehen?


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Juli 2016)

hat wer lust nacher auf ne spontane runde (richtung hagelloch, unterjesingen, wurmlingen)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loretto6 (17. Juli 2016)

Ich wäre dabei. Wann würdest du denn fahren?


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Juli 2016)

14 uhr ok? starte auf der wanne. wo wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## loretto6 (17. Juli 2016)

Kommt drauf an, wie Du fahren willst. Sag einfach nen Treffpunkt, ich bin dann da.


----------



## neurofibrill (17. Juli 2016)

1400 tourist info und von dort aus schloßberg richtung hirschtrail. können ja unterwegs entscheiden auf welche trails wir lust haben.


----------



## loretto6 (17. Juli 2016)

Okay,  bis später!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Juli 2016)

Für alle die nicht selber da sein konnten, habe ich ein kleines Video vom Samstag in Albstadt mitgebracht.


Wer Lust bekommen hat und auch mal hin will, einfach hier reinschreiben.

Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ne Ausfahrt zusammen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Juli 2016)

Schönes Video, super gefahren bzw. gesprungen! Vor allem sieht man am Anfang schön, daß man den Lenker auf der rechten, oberen Seite mit einem Stück von einem alten Schlauch oder Klebeband versehen sollte, wenn er keine Kratzer bekommen soll. 
Ich werde wohl dieses Jahr auch noch ein- oder zweimal dort sein.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. Juli 2016)

Gib Bescheid wenn du gehst. Vielleicht passt es ja bei mir auch und evtl. hast du ja ein Bluecraft dabei.
Würde mich in Natura interessieren.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (19. Juli 2016)

Inzwischen fahre ich nichts anderes mehr als Bluecraft. Du kannst meine Räder natürlich gerne mal testen. Inzwischen war ich zweimal mit meinem Rollercoaster (Hardtail) und einmal mit meinem OnFire (vollgefedert) im Bike-Park Albstadt und ich hatte jedesmal viel Spaß. Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder hinfahre.


----------



## Terja (19. Juli 2016)

Würde heute Nachmittag/Abend (17-18Uhr) in Uracher oder Metzinger Gegend radeln ,hat wer Lust sich anzuschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. Juli 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht selber da sein konnten, habe ich ein kleines Video vom Samstag in Albstadt mitgebracht.
> 
> 
> Wer Lust bekommen hat und auch mal hin will, einfach hier reinschreiben.
> ...



WOW!!! 
Super gefahren!!! 
Respekt


----------



## wuppi18 (29. Juli 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht selber da sein konnten, habe ich ein kleines Video vom Samstag in Albstadt mitgebracht.
> 
> 
> Wer Lust bekommen hat und auch mal hin will, einfach hier reinschreiben.
> ...


----------



## wuppi18 (29. Juli 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Für alle die nicht selber da sein konnten, habe ich ein kleines Video vom Samstag in Albstadt mitgebracht.
> 
> 
> Wer Lust bekommen hat und auch mal hin will, einfach hier reinschreiben.
> ...


----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2016)

Morgen jemand Bock auf ne Runde Urach?


----------



## neurofibrill (18. August 2016)

wann würdest du starten wollen?


----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2016)

Bin flexibel 
Gegen 1300 -1400? 
Bergauf aber im Schneckentempo


----------



## neurofibrill (18. August 2016)

habe auf vormittags gehofft, da ich gegen 17 uhr wieder in tübingen sein muss

edit: wäre früher mgl.?


----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2016)

Hi,
ja, früher geht auch.
Wieviel Uhr hättest angedacht?


----------



## DocB (18. August 2016)

Ich hätte ebenfalls Interesse. @neurofibrill : wie wilst Du hin? Platz für 2?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neurofibrill (18. August 2016)

kann mit dem auto kommen. bin daher doch etwas flexibler als ich vorhin noch dachte.
hängt ein wenig von der dauer der tour ab. 10-11 vormittags wanderparkplatz wasserfall wäre meinerseits kein problem.
by the way: komm ich da mit meinem enduro-ht und basis all-mtn skills die abfahrten übehaubt runter?


----------



## neurofibrill (18. August 2016)

2 personen paßt. müßen evtl. beide räder raus


----------



## DocB (18. August 2016)

Ich kann ich Dich auch mitnehmen - bekomme 2 Räder in den Touran. Mir würde 10:00h in Urach gefallen...
p.s. bei mir müssen bloß die Vorderräder raus. Fahre aber gerne bei Dir mit!


----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2016)

Ok, 1000 Urach, Wasserfall-Parkplatz, da wo's zum Uracher Wasserfall hochgeht  
@neurofibrill : Fahrräder und skills werden überbewertet 

Aber Protektoren nicht vergessen


----------



## neurofibrill (18. August 2016)

ok. super. dann komm ich auf 9??? zu dir


----------



## DocB (18. August 2016)

Alles geklärt. Wir sind dann pünktlich vor 1000 in der Nähe der Hütte unten an den Parkplätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. August 2016)

Geil! 
Parke oben, pummle runter und checke, ob an der ersten Abfahrt alle Steine richtig liegen 

1000 Parkplatz oder Maisenstüble


----------



## damage0099 (19. August 2016)

War ne tolle Tour, hat gepasst und Spaß gemacht 
Wie gesagt, gerne wieder


----------



## DocB (19. August 2016)

Tolle Sache, das! Urach ist einfach toll, und wenn man mal gezeigt bekommt, was alles geht...


----------



## Terja (19. August 2016)

Schade,ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen, wenn schon mal so eine Aktion geplant ist. Naja evt. nach meinem Urlaub mal wieder.
Grüße


----------



## neurofibrill (20. August 2016)

bin noch immer geflasht wie ihr da runter gestolpert seit


----------



## reisbaiker (20. August 2016)

Hallo,
wo seid Ihr in Urach gefahren? Habt Ihr die Pfaffensteige gemacht?
Gruß


----------



## DocB (20. August 2016)

Ja, das war zum warm werden flüssig und schnell. Von Stolperbiken keine Spur - danach aber dann... wenn Du mehr wissen willst, schau' Dir Videos von @damage0099 an . Das ist der Meister! .


----------



## LeDidi (24. August 2016)

Hallo Reutlingen/Tübingen! Sagt mal, fährt freitags noch jemand ab Touri-Info? @loretto6


----------



## neurofibrill (25. August 2016)

war freitags aus zeitlichen gründen schon lange nicht mehr dabei. tatsächlich könnte ich diese woche, wenn ich nicht krank wäre. 
grippaler infekt im hochsommer.


----------



## LeDidi (25. August 2016)

Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (25. August 2016)

Bin morgen ab 15Uhr im Echaztal unterwegs.
Wenn wer Zeit und Lust hat, bitte bis 12Uhr hier reinschreiben.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (2. September 2016)

Abo


----------



## Terja (8. September 2016)

Hi,würde morgen schreddern gehen(Reutlingen,Pfullingen,Stg.Downhill,etc.) hat jemand Lust mitzugehen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. September 2016)

Ich könnte ab 13Uhr im Bereich Echaztal mitmischen. Habe allerdings nur bis 17Uhr Zeit.


----------



## Terja (8. September 2016)

Klar ,13 Uhr würde gehen ! Ich komme mit dem Auto ,also bin ich in Punkto Treffpunkt flexibel ,was meinst du ?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. September 2016)

Treffen wir uns um 13Uhr am alten Pfullinger Bahnhof / Friedhof. In der Schulstr am Friedhof kann man parken.
Bring Protektoren mit, man kann nie wissen


----------



## Terja (8. September 2016)

sowiso!!!


----------



## Terja (9. September 2016)

Bei mir wirds a bissl später."Stau in Rt".:-(


----------



## neurofibrill (14. September 2016)

habe heute meine bikebrille verloren (oakley, schwarzer rahmen, orangene wechselgläser).
tü, who, sand. vmtl. auf dem steinigen, welligen trail zw. bebenhäuserstr. und den joggingstrecken sand (hw5???).
bins mehrfach abgelaufen, habe sie aber nicht mehr gefunden.
vlt. habt ihr ja bessere augen, oder hört was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (14. September 2016)

MIST!

Ich halt' mal die Augen offen. Wenn ich was höre, ist es eher zu spät


----------



## neurofibrill (20. September 2016)

brille wurde auf dem fundbüro abgegeben. 
freut mich total!!!
finderlohn habe ich heute direkt zugestellt.


----------



## Geißlein (22. September 2016)

Schön, daß es auch noch ehrliche Menschen gibt


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. September 2016)

Ich werde am Freitag nochmal das geniale Wetter nutzen und ab 14Uhr in Albstadt sein.

Kommt noch wer?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Trail-Fail (1. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

Hat hier jemand einen Tipp wo man sein Laufrad im Raum Reutlingen guten Gewissens zum zentrieren hingeben kann? Ich bin neu in Rt. Zum Thema: Wenn es mal zeitlich reinpasst, würde ich mich gerne auch mal anschließen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (1. Oktober 2016)

Hast du was spezielles oder nen 08/15 Laufrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (2. Oktober 2016)

@Ride-on-Chris: Ich wäre gerne mitgekommen, es ging aber leider nicht (Arbeit + Erkältung). Ich hoffe, daß ich dieses Jahr nochmal im Bike-Park Albstadt fahren kann. Dort geht die Saison ja leider nur noch bis Ende des Monats.

@Trail-Fail: Falls Dir der Weg nicht zu weit ist: Haico Wheels in Ammerbuch


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Oktober 2016)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> ...Arbeit + Erkältung



Schlechte Kombination 

Nen Trip nach Albstadt lohnt gerade ziemlich.
Große Teile der Strecken sind neu gebaut und machen einen riesen Spaß.

Vielleicht klappt's ja evtl nächstes WE.

Wenn da Wetter passt und es bei mir was wird, schreib ich's hier rein.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Trail-Fail (3. Oktober 2016)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hast du was spezielles oder nen 08/15 Laufrad?


0815 Laufrad mit Amride 25 Felgen und Funworks Nabe


Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Hast du was spezielles oder nen 08/15 Laufrad?



0815 (Amride 25 / Funworks)
Ist auch nicht großartig beschädigt, nur etwas Seitenschlag. Aber nachdem ich die Räder 4 Jahre lang fahre und nur ab und zu amateurhaft selbst nachzentriert habe denke ich, dass es sich lohnen würde die nun etwas professioneller machen zu lassen...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Oktober 2016)

Da ich selber zentriere, weiß ich leider nicht wo man hier in der Gegend sein Laufrad hinbringt.

Der Tip von mtbjahn hört sich aber gut an, versuchs doch mal da.


----------



## alböhi (8. Oktober 2016)

Hi Folks.

Liebe Grüße an meine alte Heimat.

Wir brauchen unbedingt einen Mechaniker/in.
Gschickte ohne Gesellenbrief auch erwünscht.
Festanstellung mit Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten.
Wohnung is vorhanden - übertarifliche Bezahlung - 14 Monatsgehälter.

Natürlich auf der österreichischen Seite vom Inn.

Kurzbewerbung bitte per Mail an mich.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (14. Oktober 2016)

gibt es die Freitagsabendrunde noch, bzw kommt heute jemand?
Könnte dort, falls wer interessiert sein sollte, ja mein neues Bluecraft zur Schau stellen...das Fully wurde für den Aufbau geschlachtet..


----------



## DocB (14. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann nicht, bin dann noch im Gschäft...


----------



## HerbertSchuster (14. Oktober 2016)

Wann ist sie denn nochmal? 17:15? für ne kurze runde franzviertel könnt es reichen..
oder macht man derzeit schon nachtausfahrten?


----------



## mtbjahn (14. Oktober 2016)

Bei einer kurzen Runde (1 bis max. 1,5 Stunden) franz. Viertel oder Tübinger Toskana wäre ich dabei. Ich könnte ab 16:30 Uhr startklar sein. Wann und wo sollen wir uns treffen? Momentan wird´s gegen 18:30 Uhr dunkel.


----------



## DocB (14. Oktober 2016)

Wo ist denn die Tü Toskana..? Spitzberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (14. Oktober 2016)

hätt ich jetzt auch gedacht.


----------



## mtbjahn (17. Oktober 2016)

Genau, der Spitzberg war gemeint. Den Begriff "Toskana Tübingens" habe ich von HerbertSchuster übernommen. Er hat seinen neuen Rahmen standesgemäß eingeweiht:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/49086


----------



## reisbaiker (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin ja in Metzingen und seit kurzem auf einem Enduro unterwegs. Nun macht das allein fahren auf Dauer nicht so richtig Spaß.
Auch kenne ich keine so guten Strecken und würde mich gerne ggf einer Gruppe anschleißen. Bzw. gibts den Einen oder Anderen, dem es 
ähnlich geht, der hier in der Nähe wohnt? 
Vielen Dank für Antworten.
Gruß


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (24. Oktober 2016)

reisbaiker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich bin ja in Metzingen und seit kurzem auf einem Enduro unterwegs. Nun macht das allein fahren auf Dauer nicht so richtig Spaß.
> Auch kenne ich keine so guten Strecken und würde mich gerne ggf einer Gruppe anschleißen. Bzw. gibts den Einen oder Anderen, dem es
> ähnlich geht, der hier in der Nähe wohnt?
> ...


Hi, ich komme auch aus Metzingen, wenn du Lust hast können wir uns gerne mal treffen und ich zeige dir paar Trails 
Gruß Simon


----------



## reisbaiker (25. Oktober 2016)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Hi, ich komme auch aus Metzingen, wenn du Lust hast können wir uns gerne mal treffen und ich zeige dir paar Trails
> Gruß Simon



Hi,
gerne, wir könnten uns mal verabreden. Hier übers Forum? 
Gruß


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Bikeparkfreunde,

ich werde den Brückentag am Montag nutzen und mir den Saisonabschluss 
im Bikepark Albstadt geben.

Hat noch jemand Lust und Zeit?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (20. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

gibt es hier zufällig jemanden, der einen Vorbau mit einer *35mm*-Klemmung (schwarz oder silber, max. 50mm lang) besitzt und ihn mir heute noch für ein paar Tage ausleihen könnte? Ich würde damit nur eine oder zwei Probefahrten auf der Straße machen. Als Leihgebühr würde ich 10€ vorschlagen. Natürlich würde ich den Vorbau abholen und auch wieder zurückbringen oder zurückschicken.
Über den Sinn oder Unsinn des 35mm-Standards müssen wir hier übrigens nicht diskutieren 

Ich wünsche schon jetzt allen, die hier mitlesen, ein frohes Fest und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr! Hoffentlich klappt es nächstes Jahr wieder öfter mit dem gemeinsamen Fahren.


----------



## blind (20. Dezember 2016)

Wünsch euch auch allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und alles gute für s neue Jahr 

(So einen Vorbau hab ich leider nicht...)


----------



## neurofibrill (21. Dezember 2016)

würde dir gerne einen leihen, aber ich wohne unter der woche in stuttgart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (21. Dezember 2016)

Schade, das ist zu weit weg, aber danke für das Angebot!


----------



## toddel1 (25. Dezember 2016)

Jat 2016:
Mir scheint, dass alle etwas eingeschlafen sind!!!
Termin: Aalen, 30.12., Gpunkt würde guiden!
Wer ist dabei?
Greez
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## DocB (25. Dezember 2016)

Strecke: ca. Km, hm? Bin etwas außer Form..


----------



## toddel1 (25. Dezember 2016)

Hi DocB!
Keine Ahnung, ich verlasse mich auf die Locals.
Im Übrigen bin ich auch nicht gut im Training (eher im Futter).
Einfach biken - wir haben sonst auch abgekürzt, wenn's zuviel wurde.
...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (26. Dezember 2016)

toddel1 schrieb:


> Jat 2016:
> Mir scheint, dass alle etwas eingeschlafen sind!!!
> Termin: Aalen, 30.12., Gpunkt würde guiden!
> Wer ist dabei?
> ...


 
Sorry Toddel,

ich liege mit Grippe im Bett, das wird nichts bis zum 30ten.
Euch viel Spaß und guten Rutsch.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## wuppi18 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ich möchte eventuell mitkommen, hinkommen besteht schon ein Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddel1 (28. Dezember 2016)

Jat 2016:
Infos hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jahr...eschugge-friends.557202/page-15#post-14260136
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/jahr...eschugge-friends.557202/page-15#post-14260136
@wuppi18:
BItte PN an mich mit Deiner Handynummer zur Abstimmung/Mitfahrgelegenheit.

GReez
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## toddel1 (1. Januar 2017)

Schade, dass von unserer Ecke so wenige Zeit gefunden haben. Es war ein herrlicher Biketag auf der Ostalb!!!

*Mega-Herzlichen Dank an die Schwertreiter AA für Eure Unterstützung und Guiden des JAT2016* 

Und eine gaaaanz grosse Empfehlung für unser Forum in RT/TÜ:  Lasst Euch in 2017 blicken und nutzt die Foren - es wäre schön, wieder eine Kontinuität reinzubringen ....

CU on trail !
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. Januar 2017)

Ein tolles Bikejahr 2017 an alle die hier ein Abo haben.

Ich werde morgen oberhalb von Pfullingen die Schneehöhe testen.

Startzeit wäre flexibel. Bis jetzt plane ich so um 13Uhr loszufahren.

Da ich erst kürzlich ne fette Grippe hatte, wird es eher gemütlich. 

Einfach etwas Spaß im Schnee haben.

Ist jemand dabei?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (16. Januar 2017)

Tach zusammen,
ich täte auf toddels Empfehlung(und die Empfehlung meiner Waage) hin dieses Jahr einen Versuch starten meine Bike-Karriere wiederzubeleben.
Leider muss ich feststellen das ich hier kaum noch jemand kenne.
Wo seid Ihr denn alle hin?

Gruß,Oli


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Januar 2017)

Bin hier.

War aber auch schon oben zu lesen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (16. Januar 2017)

Hier


----------



## OnkelZed (16. Januar 2017)

He Oli, lebsch noch? Wo hasch den Rene gelassen? 
Der Nürtinger Thread ist vollends hinüber...
Bisch noch in N't ansässig?


----------



## loretto6 (16. Januar 2017)

Der nächste Zombie meldet sich zum Dienst - Post einfach, wenn Du Richtung Tübingen fahren willst.


----------



## mtbjahn (18. Januar 2017)

Hijo de Rudicio schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> ich täte auf toddels Empfehlung(und die Empfehlung meiner Waage) hin dieses Jahr einen Versuch starten meine Bike-Karriere wiederzubeleben.
> Leider muss ich feststellen das ich hier kaum noch jemand kenne.
> Wo seid Ihr denn alle hin?
> ...



Ich finde es super, daß Du wieder mehr fahren willst! Vielleicht klappt es dieses Jahr mal wieder mit gemeinsamen Touren. Melde Dich einfach, wenn Du fahren willst!


----------



## bubutz2000 (18. Januar 2017)

Die Winter(speck)pause ist bald vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (19. Januar 2017)

Schön daß doch noch einige hier rein gucken!
Ja ich bin noch in Neckartenzlingen und ja ich melde mich wenn ich mal eine Runde drehen möchte.Bei den momentanen Temperaturen aber eher nicht, weiß net mal ob ich noch brauchbare/passende Klamotten für unter Null habe.

@ Christoph: Wer sind denn die anderen Zombies


----------



## loretto6 (20. Januar 2017)

All die lebenden Toten, die plötzlich wieder aus der Versenkung auftauchen.


----------



## MonsterQTreiber (3. Februar 2017)

loretto6 schrieb:


> All die lebenden Toten, die plötzlich wieder aus der Versenkung auftauchen.


unfassbar das


----------



## boblike (3. Februar 2017)

Bin unter der Woche oft beruflich in Reutlingen und frage mich ob es in der nähe schöne Trails für eine Feierabend Runde gibt? Ist halt etwas schwierig ein Rad mit zu nehmen, aber wenn es sich lohnt dann nehme ich dass auf mich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N910F mit Tapatalk


----------



## mtbjahn (5. Februar 2017)

Die Frage kann man wohl mit "Ja" beantworten, zumindest wenn Du bergab gerne Trails mit engen Kurven fährst, die man schlecht oder gar nicht ohne Versetzen des Hinterrads fahren kann. Davon gibt´s entlang der Albkante nämlich einige.


----------



## boblike (5. Februar 2017)

Versetzen des Hinterrads ist nicht meine Stärke.
Ich will einfach nur flowige Trails fahren, einspurig den Berg hoch und runter. 
Mal ein paar Wurzeln oder Steine als Kicker nutzen um das Rad leicht zu lupfen und Natur genießen in Ihrer reinsten Form. 
Kein zweispuriger Schotter und kein Asphalt.


----------



## RT_Biker (6. Februar 2017)

Fahr einfach immer den Albtrauf entlang. 
Da geht's ständig hoch und runter  
und vor allem immer auf Single Trail.

Fang mal mit der Echaztalrunde an (entgegen dem Uhrzeigersinn).
Dann hast du schon mal 4h Fahrspaß.

Gruß


----------



## mtbjahn (6. Februar 2017)

Genau, einfach die Albkante entlang fahren, die kommt zumindest teilweise relativ nahe an Deine Beschreibung ran. Außerdem hat man von dort natürlich immer wieder eine schöne Aussicht hinunter in die Täler oder auf andere Berge bzw. Hügel.


----------



## boblike (6. Februar 2017)

Hab da mal was zusammengebastelt:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/14197141
liege ich da richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (7. Februar 2017)

Wegen der 2m Regel gibt's hier keine expliziten Trailtips.
Ich schick dir mal PN


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Februar 2017)

Bin heute ab 14Uhr in Tü auf dem Trail am Franzviertel.
Wenn noch jemand kommen mag, ich bring auch heißen Tee mit


----------



## damage0099 (10. Februar 2017)

Hättest das gestern gepostet 
Evtl. nächsten Freitag?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Februar 2017)

Bin halt ein spontaner Typ. 
Wegen nächstem Freitag muss ich mal schauen.

Ich schreibe hier rein, sobald ich es weiß


----------



## wuppi18 (10. Februar 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bin halt ein spontaner Typ.
> Wegen nächstem Freitag muss ich mal schauen.
> 
> Ich schreibe hier rein, sobald ich es weiß


----------



## wuppi18 (10. Februar 2017)

Ich schau mal vorbei, komm etwas später aber die Gegend ist überschaubar, da wird man si


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (10. Februar 2017)

Heute geht´s bei mir nicht, vielleicht klappt´s demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## singletrack (14. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

würde auch mal wieder mitfahren, wenn es nicht allzu technisch wird ...


----------



## luka. (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin Luka aus Slowenien. Ich schreibe meine Masterarbeit in Friedrichshafen aber bin oft in Tübingen weil meine Freundin studiert da. 
Meistens fahre ich mit Grüntenschänder aus Allgäu (lipper-zipfer, DJT (Hebbe)...), aber dieses Wochenende möchte ich etwas um Tubing fahren. 
Hat jemand Lust und Zeit mitzukommen und ein Paar Trails zu zeigen?

Danke!
Gruß,
Luka


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo Luka,

bei mir wird's am WE leider nichts.

Gruß an die Grüntenschänder  

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (16. Februar 2017)

Schade Chris

Ich drehe am Samstag ne Runde.
Aber nicht um Tübingen.
Wenn du paar km fahren würdest, könnte man was machen.

Von mir auch nen Gruß


----------



## IBEX73 (16. Februar 2017)

Hoi @luka. : Kannst mit mir mitfahren,wenn Du magst.....Bin in etwa so unterwegs wie der @lipper-zipfel ........(bin aber net so unverschämt....)
Bist Du Mobil in TÜ? Könnten uns bei mir treffen (Albrand) und ein paar nette Wegle fahren.


----------



## luka. (16. Februar 2017)

Hi! 
Ja, sehr gerne! 
Ich komme mit dem Auto nach TÜ und kann dann am Samstag irgendwo fahren. 
Das Problem ist nur dass meine Navi findet kein Albrand.  
@damage0099  kommst du auch mit?


----------



## damage0099 (16. Februar 2017)

Hört sich gut an.
IBEX, was schlägst vor?
Uhrzeit eher früher wäre gut


----------



## IBEX73 (16. Februar 2017)

@damage0099 : Wia,Du trauscht di echt amole.......... Nun, Mt.Cavallo rauf und dann nach Osten oder Westen,immer dem Albrand entlang,bis die Waden glühen.....Näheres per PN. Wetter soll halt net sonderlich gut werden ? Kann aber erst ab 1100!

@luka. : Bronnweiler , am "Albrand".....


----------



## damage0099 (17. Februar 2017)

Hehe, oder andersrum  

Hmmm, jetzt dachte ich, paar hammergeile, technische Abfahrten

'Albrand entlang bis die Waden glühen' ist eher ein Abwehrangebot 

Oder machst a Spässle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBEX73 (17. Februar 2017)

@damage0099 : ICH versteck mich nicht in den Untiefen der Zentralalb.........aber stimmt:letzten Sommer war ich so wenig wie noch nie daheim unterwegs-34 Gipfel ü2150m wollen erstmal erarbeitet werden.....Von den Touren darunter red ich erst gar net.Hatte schliesslich nach meiner langwierigen Verletzung was nachzuholen ,weisst ja....

Technische Abfahrten? Bei uns? Ist doch alles voll im "Fluss",hier im schwäbischen "FlowValley"..... Zu den Abfahrten müssen wir leider wieder hochkurbeln,oder soll ich mit dem "G"rät shutteln.....Also lieber bis die Waden glühen!!

Genug geseihert,schick euch mal die Nummer meiner Sekretärin,WhatsApp oder SMS ischt geschickter oder?


----------



## IBEX73 (19. Februar 2017)

Lässige Tour mit @damage0099 + @luka. Nass-trüb-sehr rutschig= Saugeil..... (Danke,dass Ihr es so lange mit mir ausgehalten habt.......













Roland riecht das Bier,das es nicht gab......


----------



## DocB (19. Februar 2017)

Wow! Sind alle Bilder unterhalb des Denkmals aufgenommen? Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, wie ihr da runter kommt...


----------



## LeDidi (19. Februar 2017)

Schöne Bilder!
Wer traut sich denn heute in die Mengen der Wanderer, die sich am Albtrauf und im Schönbuch befinden, raus?


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2017)

Schee wars   

Nochmal Danke fürs guiden!

Freue mich jetzt schon aufs nächste mal!


----------



## wuppi18 (19. Februar 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Schee wars
> 
> Nochmal Danke fürs guiden!
> 
> Freue mich jetzt schon aufs nächste mal!


----------



## wuppi18 (19. Februar 2017)

Sorry ,mach ich doch jedesmal falsch hier mit den vielen Knöpfen.
Hey damage0099 ,
noch ein Trail den ich noch nicht kenne !
Wollte mich eigentlich anschließen bin dann aber doch in Stuttgart auf den Trail gelandet.
Denke Wir sehn uns wenn die Purschen aus Aalen vorbeischauen

Grüßla


----------



## damage0099 (19. Februar 2017)




----------



## IBEX73 (20. Februar 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Wow! Sind alle Bilder unterhalb des Denkmals aufgenommen? Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, wie ihr da runter kommt...



@DocB : 1. Nein+2. Das frage ich mich auch,wie die zwei das machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (20. Februar 2017)

DocB schrieb:


> Wow! Sind alle Bilder unterhalb des Denkmals aufgenommen? Ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, wie ihr da runter kommt...




@DocB : 1. Nein+2. Das frage ich mich auch,wie die zwei das machen....


----------



## DocB (20. Februar 2017)

Dann muss ich wohl mal üben.. brauche aber nen Spotter. Scheint aber spassig gewesen zu sein!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. Februar 2017)

Kann Damage als Spotter nur empfehlen 
Da siehst kein Abgrund mehr, wenn der mit seinem Kreuz vor dir steht.
Der würde einen glaube ich sogar mit einer Hand noch im Flug aus der Luft pflücken 

Ride on
Chris


----------



## DocB (20. Februar 2017)

Ja, ich hatte in Urach mal das Vergnügen- das meine ich wörtlich


----------



## Novemberkind (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mit meinem account keine Beiträge mehr verfassen("...keine ausreichenden Rechte"),Aktualisierung der emailadresse hat auch nix gebracht.
Gut wenn man sich vor geraumer Zeit einen Zweitaccount zugelegt hat!

Gruß an alle,
Oli
(ex-) Hijo de Rudicio


----------



## Novemberkind (25. Februar 2017)

Ich würde am Sonntag einen Versuch wagen.
Kondition und vermutlich auch Fahrtechnik sind eher unterirdisch.
Möchte mich trotzdem jemand begleiten?
Start in Metzingen oder idealerweise in Neckartenzlingen. Zeitlich flexibel, aber net allzu früh wg. der Temperaturen.
Albaufstieg wenn dann höchstens ein mal.
Bin aber auch für Alternativen(Schönbuch oder so) offen.

Gruß,Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (25. Februar 2017)

Hallo Oli,
würde gerne mitkommen. Bin aber noch grippal angeschlagen. Bei nächster Gelegenheit gerne!

Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Novemberkind (25. Februar 2017)

Hi Stephan, dann wünsch ich gute Genesung!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. März 2017)

Morgen, Freitag 15.00Uhr gemütliche Reharunde um's Echaztal.

Treffpunkt ist Pfullingen, Radweg am Friedhof.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## blind (2. März 2017)

Auch wenn das Wetter bei euch jetzt ja so langsam besser wird, vielleicht will ja Mal jemand vorbeikommen 

Würd so langsam sehr gern Mal wieder ne Runde auf der Alb drehen!


----------



## mtbjahn (2. März 2017)

@Ride-on-Chris: Ich muß mal schauen, ob ich es zeitlich einrichten kann. 
@blind: Wo hältst Du Dich denn momentan auf - Finale Ligure?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. März 2017)

Die FNR treffen sich heute 15Uhr komplett am Treffpunkt 
Pfullingen Radweg am Friedhof.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## blind (3. März 2017)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> @Ride-on-Chris: Ich muß mal schauen, ob ich es zeitlich einrichten kann.
> @blind: Wo hältst Du Dich denn momentan auf - Finale Ligure?


Nee, Ganz s Enduro lastig ist s hier nicht. Knackige Trails hat s aber trotzdem! Ich bin bis November auf Mallorca


----------



## damage0099 (3. März 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Die FNR treffen sich heute 15Uhr komplett am Treffpunkt
> Pfullingen Radweg am Friedhof.
> 
> Ride on
> Chris


Könnt ich mit, hätt ich jetzt Angst!


----------



## DocB (3. März 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Könnt ich mit, hätt ich jetzt Angst!


Angst? Du? Red' nicht von Dingen, die Du nicht kennst


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. März 2017)

Brauchst du nicht.
FNR steht für Freitag Nachmittags Radler

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbjahn (3. März 2017)

Ich war um 15:04 Uhr am Treffpunkt. Seid Ihr zu dem Zeitpunkt schon losgefahren oder hat sich der Treffpunkt oder die Uhrzeit geändert?


----------



## loretto6 (3. März 2017)

Stand FNR nicht mal für die Freitags Nacht Radler?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. März 2017)

Sorry @mtbjahn , da ich nicht mit dir gerechnet hatte sind wir ziemlich pünktlich losgefahren.
Echt schade, hätte gerne mal dein Bike (hoffentlich dein selbstgeschweißtes Fully) live gesehen
und evtl gefahren. 
Vielleicht klappt's ja ein andermal.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## mtbjahn (3. März 2017)

Kein Problem, dadurch konnte ich dann in Ruhe ein paar Schlüsselstellen mehrfach fahren. Ich war übrigens mit meinem Rollercoaster (Hardtail fürs Grobe) unterwegs, da mein OnFire gerade eine neue Pulverbeschichtung bekommt und ich nach wie vor gerne Hardtail fahre. Du kannst mir gerne mal Deine Handynummer schicken (PN oder E-Mail). Dann verfehlen wir uns nächstes Mal nicht mehr.

@blind: Auf Mallorca bin ich auch mal MTB gefahren, das ist aber schon 8-9 Jahre her. Ich wünsche Dir dort weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## mtbjahn (15. März 2017)

Die Trails sind momentan schön trocken!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2122870


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. März 2017)

Wenn das Wetter hält, machen sich die FreitagMittagRadler (FMR) morgen um
13Uhr auf die trockenen Trails im Bereich Reutlingen.

Treffpunkt Radweg / Friedhof Pfullingen.

Wenn noch jemand zuviel Gleitzeit oder Urlaub hat, gerne melden und mitkommen.

Zusage hier im Thread bis Fr 12Uhr, damit ggf. auch gewartet wird.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (16. März 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter hält, machen sich die FreitagMittagRadler (FMR) morgen um
> 13Uhr auf die trockenen Trails im Bereich Reutlingen.
> 
> Treffpunkt Radweg / Friedhof Pfullingen.
> ...



Habe leider um 13 Uhr noch keine Zeit, sonst gerne.
Wenn es wieder so schön wird wie heute würde aber so um 17 Uhr FARen (freitagabendradeln) gehen. Wenn jemand noch später will, würde ich auch mit Lampe rausgehen. Das ist dann aber schon FNRen...  Alb, Schönbuch, Echaztal, was sich so anbietet.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. März 2017)

FMR fällt bei mir leider aus. Bin daheim als Krankenpfleger eingeteilt


----------



## mtbjahn (17. März 2017)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Habe leider um 13 Uhr noch keine Zeit, sonst gerne.
> Wenn es wieder so schön wird wie heute würde aber so um 17 Uhr FARen (freitagabendradeln) gehen. Wenn jemand noch später will, würde ich auch mit Lampe rausgehen. Das ist dann aber schon FNRen...  Alb, Schönbuch, Echaztal, was sich so anbietet.



Heute geht´s bei mir nicht, ansonsten wäre ich gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (17. März 2017)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Heute geht´s bei mir nicht, ansonsten wäre ich gerne mitgekommen.


Nächstes Mal


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. März 2017)

Morgen um 15Uhr treffen sich mal wieder die 

FNmR

in Pfullingen Friedhof/Radweg.

Es geht so 2-3h die Trails entlang.
Wer mit will, hier bitte bis Fr 14Uhr posten.



Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2017)

Dann bin ich auch mal wieder dabei 

Geht auch was früher?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. März 2017)

Ok, auf vielfachen Wunsch eines einzelnen Herrn,
wird der Start des FNmR morgen auf 14Uhr verlegt.
Startpunkt ist Friedhof/Radweg Pfullingen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Terja (31. März 2017)

Bin heute mittag ab 16.30  in der Metzinger/Uracher Gegend unterwegs ,wenn jemand sich anschließen will kann er sich gerne  melden.Grüße


----------



## neurofibrill (26. April 2017)

hi an alle und BIG SORRY! ich weiß das ist eigentlich die falsche plattform.
trotzallem möchte ich hier als bald ex-tübinger hier einen lrs an euch tübinger zur selbstabholung verhöckern.
ich bin kurz vor dem absprung zurück nach stuttgart und vor dem umzug muss der lrs raus.



ist eine wilde selbstaufgebaute mischung aus sun ringle comp, pro, expert.
ruf ist mies, meine erfahrung durchweg positiv.
vr 110x20 und 100x15. hr 142x12 10fach.
lrs + unbenutzte ersatzfelge, 2 neue speichen und ne handvoll ersatznippel.
wer interesse zur ansicht hat bitte pn.
gibt auch weitere teile (saint bremse, saint kurbel + 6pack plattformpedale, stützen, sättel, vorbauten, lenker, whatever).

ich werde tü und seine trails echt vermissen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. April 2017)

Verkaufe lieber nicht zu viel,
die Stuttgarter (Jump)Trails sind echt der Hammer.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## neurofibrill (29. April 2017)

Hey,
ja , weiß ich. Kenn die noch teilweise aus meiner Studienzeit.
Ich denke allerdings über einen Umstieg auf 29" nach.


----------



## Geißlein (17. Mai 2017)

Bitte seid vorsichtig !
Am Albtrauf um Pfullingen, insbesondere im Bereich der Wanne und in den Wäldern scheint ein Drahtspanner unterwegs zu sein.
Haltet die Augen offen !
Laut meinem Infostand sind die Drähte in 20 bis 30 cm Höhe über dem Boden gespannt !!!


----------



## IBEX73 (17. Mai 2017)

Auf den WANDERwegen oder dem WILDQUERFELDEINWUCHS unter der Wanne....?


----------



## loretto6 (18. Mai 2017)

Es war auf dem Wanderweg zwischen Wackerstein und Parkplatz Wanne. Gibt auch einen Polizeibericht dazu:

Der 29-jährige Radler war mit seinem Mountainbike auf dem Waldwanderweg in Richtung Parkplatz Wanne unterwegs, als er etwa 2,5 Kilometer vor dem Parkplatz einen zwischen den Bäumen quer über den Wanderweg gespannten Draht bemerkte. Da er keine Möglichkeit mehr hatte, rechtzeitig zu bremsen, versuchte er mit seinem Mountainbike über den in etwa 40 cm Höhe gespannten Draht zu springen. Hierbei verfing sich der Draht aber am Hinterrad, sodass die Fahrradkette riss und der Radler stürzte. Dabei erlitt er mehrere Schürfwunden und Prellungen. Das Polizeirevier Pfullingen hat die Ermittlungen wegen gefährlichen Eingriffs in den Straßenverkehr aufgenommen und bittet unter der Telefonnummer 07121/99180 um Hinweise.

Bunny-Hop-Training ist also tatsächlich sinnvoll!


----------



## DocB (18. Mai 2017)

40 cm hoch auf Wanderweg ist allerdings 'ne Hausnummer, Da kommt dann noch der "alles-oder-nichts" Stressfaktor dazu. Mich hätts auch verissen...
Also zwischen oberem und unterm Sättle? Oder nach der Unterhos'?


----------



## loretto6 (18. Mai 2017)

Wo es genau war, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Aber es war am ausgewiesenen Wanderweg und nicht auf einem wilden Trail.


----------



## DocB (18. Mai 2017)

War schon länger nicht mehr oben. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## RT_Biker (19. Mai 2017)

Heute im Gea:
http://www.gea.de/region+reutlingen...iker+absichtlich+zu+fall+bringen+.5340511.htm

Dienstag, 16. Mai, um 20.39 Uhr: Als Tim Weggerle seinen Text auf Facebook publiziert, ahnt er noch nicht, welche Wellen er schlagen wird. Er ist verärgert, schockiert und verletzt. Beim Mountainbiken im Wald am Albtrauf ist beinahe gestürzt. Mit 35 Stundenkilometern fährt er einen schmalen Waldweg hinuter. Verbotenerweise. Mindestens zwei Meter breit müssen in Baden-Württemberg die Wege sein, auf denen Mountainbiker ihrem Sport nachgehen dürfen. Plötzlicht sieht er in Bodennähe etwas glitzern. Er reißt am Lenker seines Mountainbikes und springt über das Hindernis.

Weggerle hat Glück im Unglück. Gerissene Kette, Kratzer am Rad, Nasenbluten, Schürfwunden - es hätte schlimmer kommen können. Er ist sich sicher: Da wollte ihn jemand zu Fall bringen. Deshalb erstattet er Anzeige bei der Polizei und wendet sich auch an den GEA. 

Übers Internet will er schließlich seine Freunde warnen. "WAS FÜR ARSCHLÖCHER LEBEN AUF DIESER WELT?!! Passt in und um Pfullingen/Wanne Albtrauf im Wald auf es sind Drähte gespannt, die darauf abzielen Biker/Menschen zu verletzen, ja ich würde sogar behaupten schwer zu verletzen!", schreibt er auf seiner Facebookseite. Und weiter: "Der Draht war auf ca. 20 Zentimeter Höhe gespannt. Der Weg selbst ist sehr gut einsehbar und man hat "Weitsicht", Thema Wanderer etc." Zu seinem Beitrag stellt er vier Bilder. Sie zeigen seine gerissene Kette, ein blutiges Taschentuch, den Waldweg mit seinem Fahrrad und ihn selbst während er den Stinkefinger in die Kamera zeigt.

Die Warnung verbreitet sich wie ein Lauffeuer. Bis heute, um 10.35 Uhr, haben mehr als 2300 User den Beitrag geteilt. Knapp 400 haben ihn kommentiert, etwas mehr als 1.000 haben den Gefällt-mir-, Trauer, oder Wütend-Button gedrückt. Mehr Personen werden jedoch nicht mehr reagieren können. Ab 11.15 Uhr ist der Beitrag auf Weggerles Facebookseite nicht mehr sichtbar. Aber auch wenn sich der Post nun nicht mehr verbreitet: Bei so vielen Interaktionen ist klar, dass noch deutlich mehr den Beitrag gesehen haben.

Müssen Biker, wie in Weggerles Post beschrieben, im Wald am Albtrauf also wirklich damit rechnen, von gespannten Drähten zu Boden gerissen zu werden? Eher nicht. Ähnliche Fälle sind in den vergangenen Tagen und Jahren in der Region nicht registriert worden, erklärte Polizeisprecher Josef Hönes auf GEA-Nachfrage. 

Noch unwahrscheinlicher wird die Version von bösen Wanderern, die Biker gezielt zu Fall bringen, weil selbst der Gestürzte seine Worte im Gespräch mit dem GEA relativiert. Zu allererst handelt es sich anders, als auf Facebook geschrieben, nicht um Drähte, sondern nur um einen einzigen Draht. Dieser erinnert ihn an den Schaltzug eines Fahrrads. Den könnte also auch jemand dort verloren haben, auch wenn Weggerle sich das nicht vorstellen kann. Dass dieser Draht gespannt gewesen ist, könne er auch nicht zu hundert Prozent sagen. Letztlich gesehen hat er es nämlich nicht, schränkt er auf Nachfrage ein. Mitgenommen hat er das Stück auch nicht. Er wollte nur noch schnell heim, rief seinen Vater an, der ihn mit dem Auto vom nächsten Parkplatz abholte.

Was bleibt also übrig, nachdem dieser eine Facebookpost in den vergangenen Tagen tausende Menschen erreicht hat? Ein Draht, ein gestürzter Radfahrer, viele aufgewühlte Menschen und die Erkenntnis, dass nicht alles, was auf Facebook gepostet wird, die Realität exakt abbildet. (GEA)


Interessant ist, dass der Betroffene auf Facebook bestreitet überhaupt mit dem Gea gesprochen zu haben,
vom Gea aber nach Rückfrage die Meldung kommt, dass ein Telefongespräch stattgefunden hat.


----------



## toddel1 (22. Mai 2017)

Hi Gemeinde!

Plant jemand ´ne "Himmel-aus-fahrt" am Donnerstag???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurmspecht (23. Mai 2017)

Hey Toddel, oh, an einer Himmelfahrtstour wär ich auch interessiert, Eure Ecke kenne ich nur zu Fuß . Würde nur aus der Ulmer Ecke mit dem Zug kommen....Vllt auch am WE?


----------



## damage0099 (23. Mai 2017)

Hat morgen, Mittwoch, jemand Bock auf ne technische Runde?
Morgens, mittags oder abends?


----------



## damage0099 (28. Mai 2017)

Morgen jemand tagsüber Bock auf ne Runde?


----------



## Novemberkind (2. Juni 2017)

Ist irgendwer am Pfingstsonntag und/oder -montag unterwegs?


----------



## LeDidi (2. Juni 2017)

Wird wahrscheinlich einiges los sein jetzt am Wochenende – aber vll. 'ne gemäßigte Runde in Richtung Alb? Hätte da schon eine Idee mit ca. vier Stunden Fahrzeit.


----------



## Novemberkind (2. Juni 2017)

LeDidi schrieb:


> ... mit ca. vier Stunden Fahrzeit.


Ab und bis Tübingen nehme ich an?


----------



## LeDidi (2. Juni 2017)

Novemberkind schrieb:


> Ab und bis Tübingen nehme ich an?


Ne, Reutlingen


----------



## Novemberkind (3. Juni 2017)

Bin für morgen mittlerweile anderweitig verplant.
Evtl. am Montag, wobei ich mich da relativ spontan entscheiden würde...

Gruß Oli


----------



## Novemberkind (11. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab hier noch einen 29er Centurion Backfire Ultimate Alurahmen in 21 Zoll rumliegen.
PF30 Innenlager und Steuersatz(tapered) incl. Gabelkonus sind dabei.
Preislich wird man sich sicher einig.
Dachte ich frag mal hier bevor ihn in den Bikemarkt setze.

Gruß Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. Juni 2017)

Am Samstag will ich mal wieder nach Albstadt, ist da jemand dabei?
Bin wahrscheinlich so ab 10 dort.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Juni 2017)

Wie sieht's aus mit ner Tour am Freitag?
Kann ab 13Uhr oder ab 15Uhr in Pfullingen starten.
Evtl. könnte man auch mal wieder Richtung Urach fahren.
Ist wer dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (21. Juni 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wie sieht's aus mit ner Tour am Freitag?
> Kann ab 13Uhr oder ab 15Uhr in Pfullingen starten.
> Evtl. könnte man auch mal wieder Richtung Urach fahren.
> Ist wer dabei?
> ...



Hört sich gut an! Pfullingen oder Urach ist beides top.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Juni 2017)

Wusste gar nicht dass man da shutteln kann 
Wäre evtl dabei


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Juni 2017)

Ok, dann würde ich sagen du kommst mit dem Shuttlecaddy direkt an den Wasserfallparkplatz


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Juni 2017)

Wann wäre denn die favorisierte Abfahrtszeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (21. Juni 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Ok, dann würde ich sagen du kommst mit dem Shuttlecaddy direkt an den Wasserfallparkplatz



Ok 
Dann parke ich oben beim Pfaffenstaigle, bolze runter zu dir, wir kurbeln hoch, du fährst mit meinem Auto runter und ich bolze nochmal 's Staigle, dann kannst du uns beide wieder hoch shutteln und wir rocken das Staigle zusammen nochmal. Super Plan! 
Könnte um 1300 in Urach sein. Bin flexibel.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Juni 2017)

Wenn wir uns oben am Bänkle treffen geht bei mir nicht vor 14Uhr.
Start in Eningen, (Kreuzung Mühleweg / Arbachtalstr.) wäre dann 13Uhr.


----------



## damage0099 (21. Juni 2017)

Wie gesagt, kein Stress, bin flexibel


----------



## Terja (21. Juni 2017)

Würde mich Freitag auch spantan mit einklinken .
Ich Parke unten beim P&R falls jemand mit hochkurbelt .
Lg


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juni 2017)

Dann würde ich sagen:

Treffpunkt mit Chris: 1400 am Protektorenbänkle
Treffpunkt hochkurbeln: 1325 Urach, Wasserfallparkplatz (hinterm Bahnhof)

@Terja: Treffen wir uns da? Parke dann unten.


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juni 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen:
> 
> Treffpunkt mit Chris: 1400 am Protektorenbänkle
> Treffpunkt hochkurbeln: 1325 Urach, Wasserfallparkplatz (hinterm Bahnhof)
> ...



Du meinst beim Maisentalstüble, oder? Würde ebenfalls dorthin kommen.


----------



## damage0099 (22. Juni 2017)

Dachte an 200m weiter unten, aber passt:
Dann 1325 Maisenstüble


----------



## LeDidi (22. Juni 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Dachte an 200m weiter unten, aber passt:
> Dann 1325 Maisenstüble



Ach stimmt, da war noch 'n anderer... Das sind bestimmt 10 harte Höhenmeter, die wir uns sparen so können 
Bis morgen am Maisenstüble


----------



## Terja (23. Juni 2017)

Mist, ich bekomm`s doch nicht hin ........wird alles zu knapp,da mir noch was dazwischen gekommen ist.
Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spass.
Grüße


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Juni 2017)

Fährt morgen (Fr) jemand mit im Bereich Echaztal?
Motto wäre weniger stolpern eher so laufe lau 
Wenn jemand Lust hat, könnte man danach auch noch in den Eninger Bikepark.

Ich könnte so zwischen 13 und 15 Uhr starten.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (29. Juni 2017)

Hab derzeit nur ein Rad ohne Dämpfer (und eins mit Bierkiste vorne drauf )...  Sollte sich das bis morgen ändern, bin ich am Start.


----------



## IBEX73 (29. Juni 2017)

Schad,bei mir heisst´s:Ride first-Work later....Jemand Lust auf Frühsport? 0800-1200 Urach Süd?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Juni 2017)

LeDidi schrieb:


> Hab derzeit nur ein Rad ohne Dämpfer (und eins mit Bierkiste vorne drauf )...  Sollte sich das bis morgen ändern, bin ich am Start.



Ich fahre um 13.15Uhr am Bahnhof /Friedhof Pfullingen ab.
Wenn jemand mitgeht, bitte hier noch bis 12.45Uhr posten.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (30. Juni 2017)

Morgen jemand Bock auf Urach?


----------



## reisbaiker (8. Juli 2017)

Ist Morgen jemand unterwegs? Wenn ja könnte man sich verabreden?
Gruß


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Juli 2017)

Morgen jemand Bock auf ein paar Trails im Echaztal? 

Ich fahre um 13.15 Uhr am Bahnhof /Friedhof Pfullingen ab.

Wenn wer mitgeht, bitte hier noch bis 12.45Uhr posten.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## loewi24 (13. Juli 2017)

Muss ich noch malochen. :-(


----------



## LeDidi (13. Juli 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Bock auf ein paar Trails im Echaztal?
> 
> Ich fahre um 13.15 Uhr am Bahnhof /Friedhof Pfullingen ab.
> 
> ...



Bin leider nicht im Ländle, sonst gerne!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (14. Juli 2017)

Bei mir wird's heute leider auch nichts. 
Am Samstag geht's nach Albstadt in den Bikepark.
Bin ab 10Uhr am Start.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowtide (12. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
gibt es denn hier (am liebsten in Tü) eine Gruppe, die sich regelmäßig trifft, wo man ab und zu mal mitfahren könnte? Oder hat jemand interesse, was zu starten? Nach langer Pause fahre ich momentan noch recht kleine, gemütliche Runden. Alleine ist doof..
Regelmäßige Termine fände ich gut, das vereinfacht die Sache 

Ich fahre immer abwechselnd alleine oder mit meinem Sohn (7 Jahre). Also dürfen sich auch gerne Mamas/Papas angesprochen fühlen. 

lg, Andrea


----------



## loretto6 (13. August 2017)

Bei der Dämpferklinik in der Heinlenstraße findet regelmäßig eine Ausfahrt statt. Start ist am Dienstag um 18 Uhr.


----------



## lowtide (18. August 2017)

Hi loretto,

danke für den Tipp... ja ich hab davon schon gehört, aber ich hab die Befürchtung, die sind mir zu fit ... 
Es gibt/gab da glaube ich auch eine Gruppe, die sich an der Neckarbrücke trifft und dann noch den DAV.


----------



## loretto6 (21. August 2017)

Es wurde bislang noch niemand im Wald zurückgelasen (jedenfalls keiner, der noch was erzählen könnte), da musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Sachsey (22. August 2017)

Hi Leute, ich bin auch neu hier und suche ebenfalls etwas Anschluss bzw. den ein oder anderen Tipp. Ich wohne in Rottenburg, da ich jedoch in Reutlingen aufgewachsen bin, bin ich auch diesem Landkreis nicht abgeneigt. Vor allem in Bad Urach, Pfullingen und dem restlichen Rand der Alb habe ich bislang viele spaßige Stunden gehabt.

Momentan bin ich jedoch etwas ratlos, da ich nicht so viele Trails in der Umgebung kenne und die einschlägigen GPS-Portale nicht so viel hergeben.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (24. August 2017)

Ich würde heute um 15Uhr ne kleine Echaztalrunde machen.
Wenn Interesse besteht, könnte man sich in Pfullingen am Friedhof treffen.


Ride on
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeDidi (26. August 2017)

Kleine Anfrage in die Runde: Wer hat denn morgen Lust auf eine Tour? Würde mal so Richtung Pfullingen, Unterhausen losrollen. Bin aber flexibel, was Zeit und Ort angeht.
Was haben die üblichen Verdächtigen @loretto6 @Ride-on-Chris @damage0099 und @mtbjahn (und natürlich auch die anderen) so vor?


----------



## damage0099 (26. August 2017)

Heute ne anstrengend geile Tour im Donautal gedreht, morgen Ruhetag

Ein andermal gerne wieder


----------



## Sachsey (26. August 2017)

Muss leider arbeiten, aber sonst hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen


----------



## LeDidi (27. August 2017)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Heute ne anstrengend geile Tour im Donautal gedreht, morgen Ruhetag
> 
> Ein andermal gerne wieder





Sachsey schrieb:


> Muss leider arbeiten, aber sonst hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen



Na gut, das lass ich beides mal so durchgehen 
Wenn es nicht ein bisschen schöner (heller) wird, dann gehe ich wohl auch nicht alleine. Bin aber am Dienstag (wenn Wetter ok) in der angesprochenen Dämpferklinik-Runde mit dabei.


----------



## mtbjahn (27. August 2017)

Inzwischen wohne ich in Waldenbuch und da ich heute noch ein paar Umzugskisten auspacken muß, schaffe ich es nicht zur bzw. auf die Alb. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du zu mir nach Waldenbuch kommen. Ich kann Dir hier einen schönen Trail zeigen. Dann solltest Du aber spätestens um 18:30 Uhr in Waldenbuch (Liebenau) sein.

Dämpferklinik am kommenden Dienstag wäre auch mal wieder was, wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr eine der letzten Chancen dort ohne Beleuchtung am Rad oder am Helm mitzufahren.


----------



## LeDidi (27. August 2017)

mtbjahn schrieb:


> Inzwischen wohne ich in Waldenbuch und da ich heute noch ein paar Umzugskisten auspacken muß, schaffe ich es nicht zur bzw. auf die Alb. Wenn Du willst, kannst Du zu mir nach Waldenbuch kommen. Ich kann Dir hier einen schönen Trail zeigen. Dann solltest Du aber spätestens um 18:30 Uhr in Waldenbuch (Liebenau) sein.
> 
> Dämpferklinik am kommenden Dienstag wäre auch mal wieder was, wahrscheinlich dieses Jahr eine der letzten Chancen dort ohne Beleuchtung am Rad oder am Helm mitzufahren.



Hab es Sachsey gleich getan, die Regenpause genutzt und mich sinnvollen Dingen gewidmet (Dabei stellt sich die Frage: Was könnte sinnvoller als MTB fahren sein?!)  Gerne aber die Tage!

Ja, ich kann die Werbetrommel nur noch mal für die DK-Ausfahrt rühren. Dienstag, 18 Uhr, Heinlenstraße 16a, im Hof vor der Werkstatt. Eine Lampe lohnt sich unter Umständen jetzt schon – die letzte Abfahrt war schon diese Woche etwas dunkel. Also schadet nicht, sie mitzunehmen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. August 2017)

Bin morgen ab 15Uhr auf Trails im Echaztal unterwegs.
Treffpunkt könnte Friedhof Pfullingen sein.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## McFussel (29. August 2017)

Bei mir geht sich heute eine Runde um Teck und Breitenstein aus....


----------



## mtbjahn (29. August 2017)

Die Dämpferklinik-Tour heute Abend hat mir gut gefallen. Relativ viele Leute und alle bergauf wie bergab ziemlich schnell!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. August 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bin morgen ab 15Uhr auf Trails im Echaztal unterwegs...



Habe umgeplant und fahre um 17Uhr mit dem Auto in Richtung Stuttgart um die dortigen Trails zu fahren.
Einen Platz im Auto hätte ich noch frei wie sieht bei dir aus @Terja ?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tical2000 (13. September 2017)

Servus zusammen,

ich habe eine kleine Frage. Ist eher was technisches.
An meinem Carbon Rahmen ist an dem Unterrohrschutz eine der beiden Blindnietmuttern locker geworden. 
Mit viel Gefummel habe ich jetzt die Schraube raus bekommen. 
Und ich denke auch, dass ich die lose Blindnietmutter raus bekomme.
Nun zu der Frage. Kennt jemand von euch jemand, der im Raum Tübingen Blindnietmuttern in Carbon Rahmen setzen kann?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Terja (20. September 2017)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Habe umgeplant und fahre um 17Uhr mit dem Auto in Richtung Stuttgart um die dortigen Trails zu fahren.
> Einen Platz im Auto hätte ich noch frei wie sieht bei dir aus @Terja ?
> 
> Gruß
> Chris



Sorry Chris ,ich habs erst jetzt gelesen da meine ForumsApp nimmer funzt☹
Wenn du wieder auf Achse bist und es zeitlich passt bin ich gerne dabei .
P.S. bin jetzt Ausrüstungstechnisch für Albstatt ausgestattet
Grüße


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. September 2017)

Vielleicht klappt es ja am 30.09 in Albstadt.
Melde mich dann noch.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## wuppi18 (5. Dezember 2017)

Wie schauts denn aus,JAHRESABSCHLUSSAUSFAHRT?


----------



## toddel1 (6. Dezember 2017)

Hi Pete!
... wer den Finger hebt, der darf auch guiden!! 
Ich kann Dich gerne unterstützen wenn wir die Reutlinger/Uracher Alb als JAT2017-Ziel wählen. Bin jedoch am 29.12. bereits verhindert.


----------



## wuppi18 (7. Dezember 2017)

Ja klar ,sehr gerne!
Meine spontane Idee ist die JAT2017 im schönen Nagoldtal zu Zelebrieren ,hätte den Jemand lust auf echt interresante Trails dort?


----------



## DocB (7. Dezember 2017)

Nagoldtal! Sehr gerne!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (8. Dezember 2017)

Mal was Neues. 
(Komme aber nur wenn's nicht regnet  )


----------



## wolfmark (8. Dezember 2017)

Nach langer Zeit melde ich mich als stiller Beobachter auch mal. Nagoldtal, mein Heimrevier. An welchen Abschnitt habt Ihr denn gedacht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (8. Dezember 2017)

kritisch könnte das Datum werden. Ist ja wahrscheinlich ein Samstag? Der 30.12 wäre was...


----------



## wuppi18 (8. Dezember 2017)

Zavelstein ,Calw ,Bad Liebenzell ,abhänig von Anzahl Teilnehmer ,Wetter ,hab mal angefragt wer von dort dabei ist und guidet.
Termin festmachen sollten Wir sobald als möglich !


----------



## Novemberkind (13. Dezember 2017)

wäre bei passendem Datum und Wetter auch dabei.


----------



## toddel1 (13. Dezember 2017)

Nagoldtal - Super!
Bin dabei --- und ich könnte noch jemand aus der RT-Umgebung mitnehmen. Einfach mal per PN melden!
Greez!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## toddel1 (13. Dezember 2017)

@Chris 
Es wird nicht regnen ---- sondern schneien!


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Dezember 2017)

Nagoldtal, das könnte mich auch interessieren, wenn ich im Lande bin und es schneit anstatt zu regnen. schaun wir mal rein. Auskennen tu ich mich dort gar nicht, könnte also nur hinterherfahren.
cu wr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich kenne mich dort auch null aus, habe aber schon Gutes gehört. Gerne Spitzkehrenmassaker! Da ich im Winter ("robustes"=456C) Hardtail fahre, währe ich mit High-Speed-Geballere noch mehr überfordert als sonst


----------



## wuppi18 (20. Dezember 2017)

Also Leute am Samstag 30.12 um 10.00 ! Genauer Treffpunkt ist noch offen .Irgendwo in Calw/ Umgebung 
Ok? 
Läßt sich hochrechnen wieviele Wir sind um eine entsprechende Lokalität für nach der Tour auszuwählen?


----------



## wuppi18 (20. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir können Zwei Leute mitfahren


----------



## loretto6 (27. Dezember 2017)

Ich muss wie üblich arbeiten! Euch viel Spaß und guten Rutsch (matürlich erst am Sonntag)


----------



## damage0099 (27. Dezember 2017)

Wie gesagt: Ich gebe dir bis Freitag Bescheid


----------



## DocB (27. Dezember 2017)

Treffpunkt kommt dann noch, oder? Würde da echt gerne mitfahren - danke schon mal für die Orga..


----------



## wuppi18 (27. Dezember 2017)

Die Kollegen aus Calw freuen Sich am Samstag ne Runde mit Uns zu "pummeln" , Treffpunkt wird noch bekannt gegeben .
Anfahrt braucht Ihr von RT/Tü ca. ne Stunde .
Ich freu mich jetzt schon


----------



## toddel1 (28. Dezember 2017)

Danke, für die Orga!
bin morgen noch bis spät Abends auf den zwei Brettln unterwegs - brauche daher noch umgehend Info zum Treffpunkt. 
@Pete;  - sobald Du was weisst, bitte ´ne App-Info an mich.
CU!!!
Toddel
the toddel


----------



## wuppi18 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ok , es wird am Samstag regnen ! Seh ich das dann richtig das DogB ,Toddel ,R-O-Chris eventüll damage0099 dabei sind ?
Treffpunkt steht : Tom`s Bergsportladen Rudolf-Diesel-Straße4  75365 Calw (findet Ihr auch im Netz zwecks Anfahrt )
Tom Weiß bescheid der Laden ist geöffnet und da kann, eer als Erster da, auf die Anderen warten.

WEGEN DEM SCHOTTISCHEN WETTER VERSCHIEBT SICH DIE ABFAHRT AUF 11.00 UHR

Geplant ist ne Tour von ca 3h anschließend hab ich uns nen Ecktisch im Wanderheim Zavelstein gebucht.
Von Tom`s Laden müßen wir noch mal 10Min zum Toureinstieg mit dem Auto überwinden ,also nicht gleich die Bikes ausladen !!!

Was das Ganze noch kippen könnte sind die vorausgesagten STURMBÖEN!!!


----------



## DocB (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin aber kein Hund 
Hi, danke fürs Kümmern nochmal. Schlechtes Wetter macht mir nichts aus.. Sturmböen allerdings sind doof weil gefährlich im Wald..
Ist das Wanderheim denn der Endpunkt der Tour - dann können wir uns auch dort treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Dezember 2017)

Bin als bekennender Schönwetterfahrer leider raus. 
Den Mitfahrern der JAT wünsche ich, dass ihr vielleicht doch ein Regenloch findet.

Ansonsten allen einen guten Rutsch und schöne gemeinsame Touren in 2018.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## wuppi18 (29. Dezember 2017)

Ja Doc sorry ,kannst auch direckt zum Wanderheim kommen.
Die Frage stellt sich ob wir bei der regen Beteiligung und den Wetteraussichten überhaupt fahren sollen??


----------



## wuppi18 (29. Dezember 2017)

Mensch Leute heute wäre Kaiserwetter ,morgen leider nicht!!
Daher ,wegen Sturmböen um die 45 Km/h und Tauwetter mit Regen ist die JAT 2017 hiermit abgesagt

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ne tolle Saison 2018


----------



## DocB (29. Dezember 2017)

Hallo wuppi, danke, die Vernunft hat gesiegt. Ein anderes Mal...
Guten Slide ins neue Jahr auch von mir an alle!


----------



## toddel1 (30. Dezember 2017)

Trotz Ausfall - Danke nochmals für die Orga! - Allen einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Auf dass es uns wieder zusammen und schöne unfallfreie Ausritte bringe!
Greez! Toddel
the toddel


----------



## toddel1 (19. März 2018)

*ToddelTraildays 2018  (*TTD2018) !
Hi Leutz!
Nachdem letztes Weihnachten unsere JAT2017 ausgefallen ist, plane ich dieses Jahr wieder einen 4-Tage-Event in die Dolomiten.
Termin um das WOE vom 23.Juni. (z.B. Sentioro del la pace / Bindelweg).
Bitte melden, wer Lust und Spass am Bikebergsteigen hat (S3 sollte schon sein). Weitere Tourvorschläge sind natürlich willkommen.
P.S.: Die Radsaison hat schon begonnen  ...


----------



## wolfmark (20. März 2018)

toddel1 schrieb:


> *ToddelTraildays 2018  (*TTD2018) !
> Hi Leutz!
> Nachdem letztes Weihnachten unsere JAT2017 ausgefallen ist, plane ich dieses Jahr wieder einen 4-Tage-Event in die Dolomiten.
> Termin um das WOE vom 23.Juni. (z.B. Sentioro del la pace / Bindelweg).
> ...



Hi Toddel, 
ich wäre gern dabei.
Grüße,
Wolfgang


----------



## jr.tobi87 (20. März 2018)

Startplatz für Schönbuch Trophy MTB 24km günstig abzugeben.

Bitte per PN melden.


----------



## reisbaiker (14. April 2018)

Hi,
ist morgen Vormittag der Ein oder Andere mit dem Enduro im Ermstal unterwegs wo man sich anschließen kann?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertex999 (1. Juni 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,
bin am Sonntag bei den Schwiegereltern in RT-Betzingen und würde gerne so 3-4h mit dem Hardtail ne Tour fahren.
Allerdings ohne groß mit dem Auto noch extra hinfahren.
Hat jemand zufällig einen Tip welche Richtung ich einschlagen könnte?

Schwierigkeitsgrad sollte so sein, dass ich mit dem Hardtail noch gut runterkomme ;-)

Danke und Grüße

jan


----------



## bubutz2000 (23. Juni 2018)

Falls hier noch jemand reinschaut:
morgen (Sonntag) 10:00 Uhr ÖMV-Tankstelle Metzingen.
1 x Alb hoch, 1 x Alb runter, eher traillastig


----------



## damage0099 (23. Juni 2018)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Falls hier noch jemand reinschaut:
> morgen (Sonntag) 10:00 Uhr ÖMV-Tankstelle Metzingen.
> 1 x Alb hoch, 1 x Alb runter, eher traillastig


Shit, morgen geht net, nächstes mal gerne!
Dann aber schon 2x hoch


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. Juni 2018)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Falls hier noch jemand reinschaut:
> morgen (Sonntag) 10:00 Uhr ÖMV-Tankstelle Metzingen.
> 1 x Alb hoch, 1 x Alb runter, eher traillastig



    

Schön das du wieder fährst.

In ein paar Wochen kann ich auch wieder einsteigen und freu mich schon.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## bubutz2000 (24. Juni 2018)

Eninger Weide > Nebelhöhle
nir 1 x hoch, aber auch 1100hm


----------



## DocB (24. Juni 2018)

1100hömes mit einmal hoch? Hatte ich heute auch, von Tü aus, aber da waren Rossberg, Wackerstein, Unterhose, Nebelhöhle und der Anstieg auf den höchsten Berg bei Pfullingen dabei, wie heißt der noch mal - wo es dann runter zu den Pfullinger Wiesen geht: Gielsberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (25. Juni 2018)

Georgenberg. 
Meine Strecke am Trauf war wieder etwas wellig. Das summiert sich dann.


----------



## DocB (25. Juni 2018)

Nee, meine schon Gielsberg/Auchert
https://www.pfullingen.de/de/Unsere-Stadt/Das-ist-Pfullingen/Berge
Aber stimmt, der Trauf "schenkt" einem gerne hier und dort mal 20 hm ein, die man erst später merkt...


----------



## Yetibike (25. Juni 2018)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Falls hier noch jemand reinschaut:
> morgen (Sonntag) 10:00 Uhr ÖMV-Tankstelle Metzingen.
> 1 x Alb hoch, 1 x Alb runter, eher traillastig


Oh erst heut gesehen....

Waren aber auch im Schwarzwald aufm Kandel und heut beim auskurieren der Blesuren...


Andermal gern wieder...


----------



## Yetibike (25. Juni 2018)

DocB schrieb:


> Nee, meine schon Gielsberg/Auchert
> https://www.pfullingen.de/de/Unsere-Stadt/Das-ist-Pfullingen/Berge
> Aber stimmt, der Trauf "schenkt" einem gerne hier und dort mal 20 hm ein, die man erst später merkt...


Merken tut man die gleich....in die Füss


----------



## IBEX73 (25. Juni 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Shit, morgen geht net, nächstes mal gerne!
> Dann aber schon 2x hoch



@damage0099 : Ond noher jammersch wieder....


----------



## damage0099 (25. Juni 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @damage0099 : Ond noher jammersch wieder....


Hahahaha hab doch net gejammert, das war keuchen und nach Luft ringen bei nem 250er Puls 
Die Tour war spritzaffengeil


----------



## DocB (25. Juni 2018)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> @damage0099 : Ond noher jammersch wieder....


Erste Stelle kenne ich, traue ich mich aber noch nicht. Ist viel gruseliger als auf dem Foto.. Zweite glaube ich kenne ich.. Ist die schwierige enge Rechtskurve 3 oder 4


----------



## McFussel (26. Juni 2018)

Das 2te ist am Kapf, oder?

Die erste sieht aber sehr geschmeidig aus - wo ist denn das bitte (gerne per PM). Das macht mich heiss....könnt Ihr mich da mal mitnehmen?

Büüüüdddddddöööööööööööö  

So Stellen such ich gerade.


----------



## wuppi18 (26. Juni 2018)

Wenn ich Zeit häb ,würd ich auch mit!


----------



## wuppi18 (26. Juni 2018)

Ich würde auch mit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (27. Juni 2018)

Ich poste hier, wenn ich das nächste mal in der Richtung unterwegs bin


----------



## McFussel (27. Juni 2018)

Das wäre mega nett!


----------



## LeDidi (31. August 2018)

Servus!
Ich wollte mal anfragen, ob jemand hier im Raum Rt/Tü ein 10-fach-Schaltwerk mit passendem Hebel rumliegen hat. Vll. hat jemand was nach einem Umbau auf 11-fach rumliegen? Shimano oder Sram ist mir egal, hätte aber gerne einen Daumen-/Daumen-Hebel. Geht um ein Reste-Rad, also kein X0 oder XTR nötig 
Danke 
Edit: Ansonsten würde ich, wenn das Wetter passt, am Dienstag voraussichtlich bei der Dämpferklinik mitfahren. Wer Lust hat...


----------



## McFussel (2. September 2018)

Ich schau heute Abend mal im Keller - ich glaub, ich hab da noch was.


----------



## LeDidi (2. September 2018)

Klasse, danke!


----------



## bubutz2000 (7. Oktober 2018)

Versuch, diesen thread wiederzubeleben:

Treffpunkt: ÖMV-Tankstelle, Auchtertknoten Metzingen
am Sonntag, 21.10.2018, 10:30 Uhr
Voraussetzung: einigermaßen Wetter (trockene Straßen)
Streckenprofil: leicht wellig...

wer mitkommen möchte, bitte hier eintragen.


----------



## Novemberkind (8. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Stephan!
Ich bin seit Juni stromunterstützt unterwegs(die Alternative wäre die völlige Hobbyaufgabe gewesen).
Wenn du mich trotzdem mitnimmst wäre ich dabei.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## bubutz2000 (8. Oktober 2018)

Wegen Dir machen wir das alles!
Aber Strom ist eigentlich ein no-go.
Soll ich Dir ein bike leihen?


----------



## Novemberkind (8. Oktober 2018)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Wegen Dir machen wir das alles!
> *Aber Strom ist eigentlich ein no-go.*
> Soll ich Dir ein bike leihen?


Habe ich auch so gesehen bis ich mal eins etwas ausführlicher gefahren bin.
Hab noch zwei stromlose Bikes rumstehen,aber für mich gibt es keinen Grund mehr(Auch nicht die Verachtung seitens ehemaliger Weggefährten)was anderes zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Novemberkind (8. Oktober 2018)

Natürlich ist mir der Konflikt "Bio"-Biker(was für ein Schei$$-Begriff) VS. E-Biker bekannt, deshalb hatte ich mich bisher auch nicht geoutet.


----------



## Yetibike (8. Oktober 2018)




----------



## Novemberkind (8. Oktober 2018)

Wenigstens ist der thread wiederbelebt


----------



## Yetibike (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich warte noch auf den E-Jogger dann kann ich endlich Kondition bolzen.

Wo willst den hin?


----------



## bubutz2000 (9. Oktober 2018)

je nach Teilnehmer.
Irgendwo an der Kante entlang.


----------



## bucki08 (11. Oktober 2018)

wäre auch am start. Übrigens,Ledidi und den Radio Christoph auch noch am selben Tag getroffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (11. Oktober 2018)

Ach dr bucki lebt auch noch


----------



## Novemberkind (18. Oktober 2018)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Versuch, diesen thread wiederzubeleben:
> 
> Treffpunkt: ÖMV-Tankstelle, Auchtertknoten Metzingen
> am Sonntag, 21.10.2018, 10:30 Uhr
> ...


Der Termin steht noch nehme ich an.
Dass ich trotz Strom mitfahren darf auch?
Hätte null Problem wenn das nicht gewünscht wird....


----------



## bubutz2000 (18. Oktober 2018)

Passt schon!


----------



## LeDidi (18. Oktober 2018)

Ja, schön, dass hier wieder etwas Bewegung reinkommt. Ich bin leider nicht im Ländle, wünsche aber eine schöne Tour!


----------



## chrisuu (20. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Novemberkind (20. Oktober 2018)

chrisuu schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei!


soll ich dich um viertel nach zehn daheim abholen?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (20. Oktober 2018)

bubutz2000 schrieb:


> Versuch, diesen thread wiederzubeleben:
> 
> Treffpunkt: ÖMV-Tankstelle, Auchtertknoten Metzingen
> am Sonntag, 21.10.2018, 10:30 Uhr
> ...



Bin dabei. Bis morgen.


----------



## damage0099 (20. Oktober 2018)

Oha, jetzt kommen sie aber aus allen Löchern gekrochen...
Bin morgen wieder im Allgäu, sonst wäre ich auch dabei.
Nächstes mal klappt's vielleicht.
Euch allen viel Spaß!


----------



## chrisuu (20. Oktober 2018)

Novemberkind schrieb:


> Der Termin steht noch nehme ich an.
> Dass ich trotz Strom mitfahren darf auch?
> Hätte null Problem wenn das nicht gewünscht wird....





Novemberkind schrieb:


> soll ich dich um viertel nach zehn daheim abholen?


----------



## bucki08 (21. Oktober 2018)

@damage0099: Bis in 3 Jahren dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Oktober 2018)

Dass wir mal wieder 6 Biker zusammenbekommen fand ich echt super.
    
Danke an Bubutz für's Ausdenken der Tour.
    

Ride on
Chris


----------



## damage0099 (21. Oktober 2018)

bucki08 schrieb:


> @damage0099: Bis in 3 Jahren dann


Konnte nicht widerstehen


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Oktober 2018)

Kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da hättest nur ums Verrecken dein Rad geschultert und jetzt seh ich dich beim kollektiven Biketragen


----------



## damage0099 (21. Oktober 2018)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da hättest nur ums Verrecken dein Rad geschultert und jetzt seh ich dich beim kollektiven Biketragen


Tja, die Zeiten ändern sich...und es gibt sehr gute Tragesysteme


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. Oktober 2018)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Tja, die Zeiten ändern sich...und es gibt sehr gute Tragesysteme


Immerhin haben eure Tragesysteme keinen Motor


----------



## Novemberkind (21. Oktober 2018)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Immerhin haben eure Tragesysteme keinen Motor





damage0099 schrieb:


> *Tja, die Zeiten ändern sich...*


.


----------



## chrisuu (17. November 2018)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## DocB (17. November 2018)

In / um Tübingen - optional Rossberg.. Aber Nachmittags in der Sonne!


----------



## chrisuu (3. Januar 2019)

Allen Mitlesern ein gutes, gesundes und vor allem unfallfreies und verletzungsfreies Jahr! 

Wie schaut’s denn mit einer Jahres-Auftakt-Tour am kommenden Wochenende aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (3. Januar 2019)

Auch n gutes Neues!

Wenn’s technisch interessant ist, ging evtl was


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Januar 2019)

Samstag?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (3. Januar 2019)

Evtl. fahre ich morgen ne Schneerunde.
Hat noch jemand Urlaub?


----------



## damage0099 (3. Januar 2019)

Könnte morgen erst abends, oder Samstag.
Wo? Urach?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. Januar 2019)

Sorry, bin heute schon gewesen weil morgen keine Zeit.
Euch viel Spaß.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Chameleon_fred (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo in die Runde!
Wohne in Neuffen, arbeite in RT. Fahre täglich elektrifizierte Endurotouren zur Arbeit, aber bin sonst eher auf althergebrachten MTBs unterwegs(Enduro ohne E).
Suche gleichgesinnte für Wochenendtouren. Dienstags geht auch meistens.
Ich bin 32, mäßig fit, fahre schon recht lange MTB. Eine einfache Tour sind für mich 30km und 500-700hm.
Würde mich freuen hier neue Bikebuddies zu finden. Bin mit 4 Jahren noch frisch neigschmeckt :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo Fred,

wann bist du denn die Woche über (Di) so mit der Arbeit fertig?
Ich kann in Eningen u.A. so um 16 Uhr starten. 
Fahre ohne E und meist so 2 - 3 mal die Alb hoch und runter. 
Im Winter auch weniger, je nach Schnee.

Oberhalb von Eningen am Rangenberg gibt's noch einen kleinen Bikepark.
Wenn's trocken oder gefroren ist, kann man dort Spaß haben.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (27. Januar 2019)

Schöner Table!
Dienstags arbeite ich nur selten. Die anderen Tage bis 1830.
Bei Schnee eigentlich nur E-nduro.  
Den Bikepark habe ich auch gefunden. Bei der Deponie oder?
Habe in Owen/ Teck ein Dirtparkprojekt angefangen letztes Jahr. Wollte mit den Eninger "Betreibern" auch mal reden weil ich da jeden Tag durchfahren könnte.
Nächste Woche arbeite ich ab 0uhr da könnte ich mal mittags ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (28. Januar 2019)

In Enigen darf jeder fahren, er sollte allerdings vorher eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschreiben. Gibt's auf FB
Nett wäre es, wenn man nur bei Trockenheit oder gefrorenem Boden fährt, da sonst zuviel kaputt gefahren wird.
Ansonsten gilt:




Punkt 9 dürfte für dich noch interessant sein.

Die Woche über komm ich so zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr raus, Freitags auch mal 13 Uhr.

Schreib mal rein, wenn du ohne E hier bist, und es von der Zeit her passt.
Dann könnten wir ne Trailrunde ins Echaztal oder Richtung Neuffen drehen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Chameleon_fred (28. Januar 2019)

Alles klar! Mache ich.


----------



## xeddo (30. Januar 2019)

Wow, super Sache! Und schön das auch die Gemeinde mitmacht 
Muss ich auf jedenfall besuchen, wenn ich mal wieder mit dem Bike in der Gegend bin.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (15. Februar 2019)

nach dieser schönen& angenehmen Trailzeit, kurz vor Frühling hat mir eine kleine schnuckeliges Holzgeländer die Hand ruiniert. Ein kennenlernbiken wohl erst in6-8Wochen 
Bis dahin,ride on. Der Schnee is so gut wie weg


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (15. Februar 2019)

Dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## DocB (15. Februar 2019)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> nach dieser schönen& angenehmen Trailzeit, kurz vor Frühling hat mir eine kleine schnuckeliges Holzgeländer die Hand ruiniert. Ein kennenlernbiken wohl erst in6-8Wochen
> Bis dahin,ride on. Der Schnee is so gut wie weg


Gebrochen oder aufgerissen? Gute BEsserung...


----------



## xeddo (26. März 2019)

Seid ihr auch um Rottenburg unterwegs?
Bin nächste Woche mal mit Bike dort und wäre über Hinweise wo man Trails finden kann dankbar


----------



## DocB (27. März 2019)

Wanderreitkarte.de und die Wanderwege ansehen. Das sind auch die Trails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gb11176 (4. Juni 2019)

Servus zusammen!
Ich wohne seit ca. 2 Jahren in Metzingen-Neuhausen und verfolge seit ein paar Monaten diesen Thread in der Hoffnung, dass mal eine Ausfahrt in meiner Gegend gemacht wird, der ich mich anschließen kann. Ich kenne zwar ein paar Trails aber mit Sicherheit nicht alle und es macht mir eh mehr Spaß, in ner Gruppe zu fahrn. 
Leider hat sich seit Ende März hier nichts mehr getan, sodass ich selbst mal aktiv werde. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich jemand aus der gleichen Gegend meldet und man zusammen ne Runde fahren würde. Ich bin bergauf eher gemütlich unterwegs und habe mehr Spaß beim runterfahren, ich denke das trifft bei vielen hier zu. 
In diesem Sinne.. hat jemand mal diese Woche bzw. am Wochenende Lust zu fahren? Unter der Woche habe ich leider erst ab ca. 18:30h Zeit.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. Juni 2019)

Sorry hab' gerade Schulter.
Ab Mitte August bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## McFussel (4. Juni 2019)

Bin immer wieder spontan unterwegs.....Urach steht mal wieder auf der Liste....


----------



## DocB (4. Juni 2019)

Würde mich auch mal wieder gerne nach Urach bewegen - dann muss es aber sehr serpentinig sein ...


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2019)

Urach wär ich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## McFussel (5. Juni 2019)

Werde am Montag vermutlich mit einem Kumpel da eine Runde drehen....


----------



## matze4t (7. Juni 2019)

Hei Micha.
Ich wohn auch in Neuhausen und bin hier regelmäßig unterwegs.
Schreib doch mal ne PN, dann könn mer nach Feierabend mal ne Runde drehen.
Grüße Matze


----------



## gb11176 (12. Juni 2019)

Schon mal danke für die Antworten und PMs (matze4t und syrer). Sobald hier auch mal etwas konkret wird, versuche ich mitzufahren.
Gruß Micha


----------



## McFussel (12. Juni 2019)

Werde am Wochenende sicher am Start sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. August 2019)

Fahre heute Nachmittag ne lockere Trailrunde.
Start wäre 16 Uhr in Pfullingen.
Jemand spontan dabei?

Ride on
Chris


----------



## LeDidi (16. August 2019)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Fahre heute Nachmittag ne lockere Trailrunde.
> Start wäre 16 Uhr in Pfullingen.
> Jemand spontan dabei?
> 
> ...



Leider bis September nicht in Rt, sonst gerne mal wieder


----------



## McFussel (16. August 2019)

Danke fürs Posten - schaffe ich heute leider nicht.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. August 2019)

Habe vor, Freitags jetzt wieder regelmäßig zu fahren.
Bin meist um Pfullingen, bzw. Urach unterwegs.
Schreib halt rein, wenn es bei dir passt.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## McFussel (16. August 2019)

Urasch sehr gerne....sollte mal wieder trocken sein


----------



## Fieser-Kardinal (4. September 2019)

Würde mich auch gern mal wo anschließen. Fahre sonst immer im Schönbuch und im Schaichtal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. September 2019)

Wenn's morgen nicht zuviel regnet, fahre ich am Freitag so gegen 16 Uhr in Pfullingen los.
Trailrunde 2-3h.


----------



## McFussel (4. September 2019)

Mache heute Abend Teckrunde.....start zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr Bissingen....


----------



## matze4t (4. September 2019)

Ich mache heut auch noch ne Runde ca. 2h so ab 18.30 ab Metzingen bzw. Dettingen


----------



## bubutz2000 (4. September 2019)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Wenn's morgen nicht zuviel regnet, fahre ich am Freitag so gegen 16 Uhr in Pfullingen los.
> Trailrunde 2-3h.



Bei guten Bedingungen könnte ich mich anschließen.
(whatsapp tut nicht mehr - nur e-mail oder SMS)


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (4. September 2019)

Schreiben wir dann hier rein.


----------



## damage0099 (4. September 2019)

Wow, soviele alte Kämpfer!
Mal sehn, vllt. schaff ich‘s auch...


----------



## damage0099 (5. September 2019)

Und, wie ist die Lage?


----------



## bubutz2000 (5. September 2019)

Reifen aufgepumpt
Chris lädt noch den Akku von seinem neuen E-bike


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. September 2019)

Der Bubutz nun wieder.
Dabei schielt er doch jedem Ebike hinterher


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. September 2019)

Ich fahre morgen (Fr) 16 Uhr in Pfullingen los.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bubutz2000 (5. September 2019)

Friedhof?
Wenn es nicht naß ist, komme ich mit.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (5. September 2019)

Ja, Pfullingen Friedhof / Radweg 16 Uhr.


----------



## damage0099 (6. September 2019)

Fahre schon früher und betreibe noch etwas Wegepflege.
Wenn jetzt wieder regelmäßig was geht, klappt’s vllt das nächste mal.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Mi_Ke (29. Oktober 2019)

Moin an alle,

ich bin frisch nach Reutlingen gezogen und da es sich in einer Gruppe einfach besser fährt, bin ich jetzt auf der Suche nach weiteren Fahrern die auch im Winter unterwegs sind. Falls du/ihr mal Lust auf ne Runde habt, gebt mir einfach bescheid. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen ! 

Bis dahin ride on


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. Oktober 2019)

Hi Mike,

hin und wieder geht sich hier ne Tourverabredung aus, in letzter Zeit nicht mehr so oft 

Wenn ich zu einer Trailtour aufbreche, dann meist direkt nach der Arbeit so gegen 16Uhr, Freitag manchmal auch früher, WE eher nicht.

Was fährst du denn so mit dem Bike? Trails, Bikepark o. Stolperbiken?

Ride on Chris


----------



## Mi_Ke (29. Oktober 2019)

Hey Chris,

Freitag 16 Uhr habe ich bestimmt auch das ein oder andere Mal Zeit  Ich fahre meistens Trails, wenn sich die Gelegenheit ergibt gehts auch mal in den Park. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja Mal was ✌


----------



## B.O`Tanic (30. Oktober 2019)

Hallo @All,  hallo Mi_Ke
ich bin auch ein zugezogener. Wohne in Metzingen, kenne mich inzwischen ganz gut aus rund ums Ermstal . . . .  und habe so meine Hausrunden
(Florian/Hülben/Neuffen/Urach/Eninger Weide/Rossfeld . .  soweit es geht traillastig)
Ich würde mich auch sehr freuen zu  zweit oder in der Gruppe zu fahren  . . . .
Fahren gehe ich halt  eher zu ungewöhnlichen Zeiten:  unter der Woche vormittags/Mittags.
Freitag Nachmittag würde sicher auch mal gehen, oder ab und zu mal am WE . . .
Bitte gerne melden . . . ✌


----------



## Mi_Ke (30. Oktober 2019)

Also wie gesagt, falls es auch Gruppen gibt die regelmäßig fahren, ich wäre dabei


----------



## Chameleon_fred (18. November 2019)

jemand die woche lust? bergablastiger Stil. Entweder E oder reine Muskelpower  
btw, war jeand im Pfullinger Bikepark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuppi18 (18. November 2019)

Isch der jetzt fertig gebuddelt?


----------



## matze4t (19. November 2019)

Hei.
Ich fahr heute nachmittag ab Metzingen, Richtung noch offen.
Ohne E.
Grüße


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. November 2019)

In Pfullingen steht schon so einiges.
Ich denke im Frühjahr geht es dort so richtig los mit Fahren.
Bei feuchten Strecken wie zur Zeit fährt man mehr kaputt als man Spaß hat.


----------



## BrunKool (18. März 2020)

Servus Zusammen,

ich wohne seit letztem Sommer in Reutlingen und habe die Gegend nun schon relativ gut erkundet. Allerdings würde ich mich freuen mal mit paar Leuten zu fahren! Bin zum größten Teil auf Trails unterwegs und hab auch Bock evtl. mal neue Trails zu schaffen! Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet. Zeitlich bin ich sehr flexibel als Student  

Freue mich auf Antwort! Gruß Bruno


----------



## Juuro (18. März 2020)

BrunKool schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> 
> ich wohne seit letztem Sommer in Reutlingen und habe die Gegend nun schon relativ gut erkundet. Allerdings würde ich mich freuen mal mit paar Leuten zu fahren! Bin zum größten Teil auf Trails unterwegs und hab auch Bock evtl. mal neue Trails zu schaffen! Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meldet. Zeitlich bin ich sehr flexibel als Student
> 
> Freue mich auf Antwort! Gruß Bruno


Frag in zwei Monaten nochmal! ?


----------



## McFussel (19. März 2020)

Ja, im moment ist eher die Zeit für solo-Ausritte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielbo (19. März 2020)

...und zum trails bauen biste hier im Ländle genau richtig  - nicht...


----------



## Chameleon_fred (21. März 2020)

hahaha. hab ich auch schon gelernt. aber man hat hier eher die möglich kein in geregelten Bahnen zu bauen. ich wollte Magra mal fragen ob sie einen Hometrail brauchen. das wäre was ... also wenn sich mehr bauwütige finden einfach melden, hier oder als PN. ich mache mir dann mal ne liste.
Ja aktuell is wildes Fahren im Rudel eher nix. Schade auch.


----------



## BrunKool (22. März 2020)

Stimm ich euch ja zu  aber klingt ja schon mal also bestünde hier jedenfalls interesse...dann sprechen wir uns wohl nochmal wenn sich die Lage im Laufe des Jahres hoffentlich etwas entspannt...


----------



## wuppi18 (22. März 2020)

Weg pflege geht immer,Freunde!
Also Handsäge mitführen


----------



## Danielbo (22. März 2020)




----------



## DocB (22. März 2020)

Wow. Das waren aber 2 ordentliche Schnitte - ist das eine Silky?


----------



## Danielbo (22. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Wow. Das waren aber 2 ordentliche Schnitte - ist das eine Silky?


Boah am Schnitt erkannt ? katanaboy


----------



## DocB (22. März 2020)

So dicke Stämme sind anders fast nicht zu schaffen. Hab' selbst schon einige viele cm damit gesägt...
.. außerdem liegt sie ja unten


----------



## Danielbo (22. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> So dicke Stämme sind anders fast nicht zu schaffen. Hab' selbst schon einige viele cm damit gesägt...
> .. außerdem liegt sie ja unten


Hoppla. Dass sie da liegt hab ich nicht gecheckt! Grüße!


----------



## McFussel (22. März 2020)

Da bist aber ne Weile beschäftigt.....Am breitenstein liegt so n dickes Ding quer seit einem Jahr......da müsste man mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielbo (22. März 2020)

Jau dauert etwas, aber ist auch träning ne!!


----------



## McFussel (22. März 2020)

Beide Arme, oder nur einer  Schelm wer böses denkt......
Langsam Lagerkoller - Freitag wäre super gewesen, aber ich hatte Schnupfen....muss dann auch nicht sein.


----------



## damage0099 (23. März 2020)

Rampe für die Wanderer davor bauen


----------



## wuppi18 (23. März 2020)




----------



## DocB (23. März 2020)

Wie transportierst Du die Kettensäge in den Wald? Rucksack und Bike?


----------



## wuppi18 (23. März 2020)




----------



## McFussel (25. März 2020)

Kettensägenmassaker!


----------



## DocB (25. März 2020)

Klasse!!! Wie veil wiegt denn das Fichtenmopped? 5kg?


----------



## wuppi18 (25. März 2020)

Habe ich noch nicht gewogen, gefühlt weniger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (25. März 2020)

Wie gehst Du damit um, dass das außerhalb deines eigenen Waldes illegal da Sachbeschädigung ist? Daher scheue ich mich davor, einen Benziner zu benutzen - die schönen Akku-Sägen sind aber so teuer..


----------



## wof (25. März 2020)

..warum so kompliziert -- wenn ein Baum im Weg liegt, sage ich es meinem Nachbar, der Arbeitet beim Forst und die machen, den Baum dann weg...; oder wir melden es direkt dem passendem Forstamt, ist dan meistens nach einer Woche weg..


----------



## Chameleon_fred (25. März 2020)

ich hab schon länger ne fiskars. die geht ganz gut. habt ihr mal den unterschied fühlen können? sieht schick aus die silky.
und geil, kettensäge aufm buckel


----------



## Danielbo (25. März 2020)

wof schrieb:


> ..warum so kompliziert -- wenn ein Baum im Weg liegt, sage ich es meinem Nachbar, der Arbeitet beim Forst und die machen, den Baum dann weg...; oder wir melden es direkt dem passendem Forstamt, ist dan meistens nach einer Woche weg..


Cool, das mit dem Forst habe ich versucht. Klappt aber nicht. 
Poste doch mal die Nummer von deinem Nachbarn!!


----------



## topmech (26. März 2020)

Glaube ich muss mir mal den passenden Rucksack für meine Stihl zulegen. Per Beil kommt man noch recht weit, wenn die Äster < 10cm groß sind, bei 15-20 cm hört der Spaß allerdings schon auf. Habe mir bei einem Discounter eine Klappsäge zugelegt, als ich das Teil zum ersten Mal durch Holz gezogen habe, war ich echt enttäuscht. Den Namen Säge verdient so etwas nicht. Ob das jetzt an dem Anschliff der Zähne liegt oder ob der neu heruntergefallene Buchenast nicht dem Gusto der Säge entsprochen hat, wer weiß...
Habe noch drei verschieden große Bügelsägen, die funktionieren noch mit am besten, klemmen aber auch recht schnell. Schätze man sollte die die Zähne noch mal nachverschränken und schärfen, dann dürften die Sägeblätter auch besser schneiden.
Wenn ein Baumstamm im Weg liegt, würde ich 1m-Stücke absägen. Zum einen lassen die sich besser bewegen und der Waldbesitzer hat schon die richtige Länge um Brennholz daraus zu machen.


----------



## McFussel (26. März 2020)

an manchen stellen liegen halt doch recht dicke Dinger quer....wenn da dann noch Spannung drauf ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (26. März 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Habe mir bei einem Discounter eine Klappsäge zugelegt, als ich das Teil zum ersten Mal durch Holz gezogen habe, war ich echt enttäuscht. Den Namen Säge verdient so etwas nicht.


Ich kann die Silky BigBoy empfehlen, habe damit schon Stämme von >30cm Durchmesser gesägt. Ist eine japanische Klapp-Zugsäge (passt selbst in kleine Rucksäcke, nur unwesentlich gößer als eine Salatgurke), die auch den Schnitt schön freihält. Bäume unter Spannung muss man halt von der richtigen Seite ansägen (bei großer Spannung mit jeder Säge kritisch, auch motorisiert). Gibt 3 Zahnweiten, eine ist für frisches Holz, ich säge damit aber auch ältere Stämme. Leider nicht ganz günstig...  https://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/OffersOfProduct/2603347_-handsaege-big-boy-silky.html (die rote ist die grobe)


----------



## McFussel (26. März 2020)

Wäre echt mal zu überlegen.....aber am Breitenstein liegt haklt ein rieeeeeeeeesen Baum seit übe reinem Jahr quer....und so wie der liegt, glaub ich die Verletzungsgefahr ist nicht ganz ohne. Aber danke für den Link - kleinere Sachen und Trailreparatur gehen damit super


----------



## DocB (26. März 2020)

Also mein größter Baum damit war ca 40cm. Musste nach und nach rundum sägen...


----------



## wof (26. März 2020)

Je nach Standort -- Habe auch schon ans BIOSPHÄRENBüro geschrieben -- Gefahr beim Wandern, hat auch geklappt..


----------



## DocB (26. März 2020)

Beim selber machen kann man allerdings interessante Features einbauen  Überqueren macht z.B. Spaß...
(Und das mit unfahrbahrem  26" - Hardtail )


----------



## wuppi18 (26. März 2020)

Wichtig ist einzuschätzen was Wertholz ist und was aus welchem Stammholz noch gemacht werden kann. 
Wenn ich sehe das es sich nicht um Brennholz handelt säge ich nicht


----------



## wuppi18 (26. März 2020)

Breitenstein wo?


----------



## McFussel (26. März 2020)

Wenn Du den hinteren Trail runter gehst, da liegt nach den ganzen Spitzkehren, knapp unter der Stelle wo der Weg mal neu gemacht wurde, ein echt dicker Stamm quer. Irgendjemand hat da schon Trittstufen drüber gemacht, aber ist halt blöd


----------



## wuppi18 (26. März 2020)

In Urach?


----------



## McFussel (26. März 2020)

Ochsenwang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuppi18 (26. März 2020)

Ok da war ich seit 2 Jahren nich mehr


----------



## topmech (27. März 2020)

McFussel schrieb:


> Ochsenwang


Da wollte ich mich mal am Wochenende verlustieren


----------



## McFussel (27. März 2020)

Tja.....leider Freundin da....sonst mega gerne. Mal unter der Woche?


----------



## Sprudler (27. März 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Beim selber machen kann man allerdings interessante Features einbauen  Überqueren macht z.B. Spaß...
> (Und das mit unfahrbahrem  26" - Hardtail )



Schaut nach Schönbuch aus. Letzten Sa oder So. Hab den Baum (und 2 Männlein im Walde) gesehen, kein Bock auf Diskussionen umgedreht und mich für die rechte Variante entschieden. So oder so. Merci fürs Räumen.


----------



## DocB (27. März 2020)

Richtig... der obere Baum war aber noch da, als ich dort war - ist schon 2 Wochen her...


----------



## topmech (28. März 2020)

McFussel schrieb:


> Tja.....leider Freundin da....sonst mega gerne. Mal unter der Woche?


Kann Donnerstags und Freitags unter der Woche, zumindest mal im April


----------



## McFussel (30. März 2020)

Im Moment liegt Schnee....


----------



## topmech (31. März 2020)

Hat mich gestern auch nicht abgehalten -> 



Wobei es die Tauwetterlage schon recht schmierig macht.


----------



## Sprudler (5. April 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Richtig... der obere Baum war aber noch da, als ich dort war - ist schon 2 Wochen her...



Ist wieder fahrbar und wurde richtig schön gelöst 
Die tiefen Bremsspuren weiter unten müßten aber nicht sein. Evtl. liest derjenige(n) ja auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (6. April 2020)

War gestern dort und habe noch die Säge geschwungen.. aber die schöne Lösung nicht entdeckt? Umfahrung? (der Baum ist immer noch da..)


----------



## Sprudler (6. April 2020)

Gelungene Überfahrung. Schön gelöst eben weil der Baum noch liegt.


----------



## topmech (7. April 2020)

Ihr macht mich echt neugierig 
Bin gerade dabei einen Trail bei Grabenstetten zu üben. Die Spitzkehren sind schon heftig.
Glaub ich schau mir den Trail bei Ochsenwang auch mal an.


----------



## McFussel (7. April 2020)

Also, so richtig fahrbahr war es - wenn wir vom selben reden, nicht wirklich.....auch die Äste weiter unten, nicht gesehen ium Dunklen, fast abgeflogen 
Aber Danke an den Helden - besser als nix!


----------



## Sprudler (7. April 2020)

McFussel schrieb:


> Also, so richtig fahrbahr war es - wenn wir vom selben reden, nicht wirklich.....



Vermutlich eine andere Stelle


----------



## McFussel (8. April 2020)

Zumindest waren schon wieder die HighSpeed Fahrer und Bremsspezialisten unterwegs.... Echt Traurig.

Werde heute bestimmt wieder gegen 18Uhr starten. Muss man Ausnutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2020)

McFussel schrieb:


> Zumindest waren schon wieder die HighSpeed Fahrer und Bremsspezialisten unterwegs.... Echt Traurig.
> 
> Werde heute bestimmt wieder gegen 18Uhr starten. Muss man Ausnutzen.


Hat’s bei mir auch welche.
Leider.
Eine nette Bitte, das doch bitte zu unterlassen, wird kopfschüttelnd weggelächelt.
Wird immer schlimmer!
Youtube sei Dank!


----------



## McFussel (8. April 2020)

Dankje, wenn das andere wenigstens auch so sehen.....Freunde im Geist! 

Gestern ordentlich Zeit in die Trailpflege investiert....


----------



## IBEX73 (8. April 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Hat’s bei mir auch welche.
> Leider.
> Eine nette Bitte, das doch bitte zu unterlassen, wird kopfschüttelnd weggelächelt.
> Wird immer schlimmer!
> Youtube sei Dank!



Weglächeln? Das traut sich einer bei Dir.....?


----------



## wuppi18 (8. April 2020)




----------



## damage0099 (8. April 2020)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Weglächeln? Das traut sich einer bei Dir.....?


Nächstes mal drücke ich mich etwas deutlicher aus ?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. April 2020)

Gestern auf der sonnigen Alb.

Dort fand ich die erste Aussichtsbank, seit Corona, die nicht schon besetzt war.

Nagelt mich nicht drauf fest, kann heute schon wieder anders sein


----------



## McFussel (9. April 2020)

Oh, schön, ja gestern war auf den Trails nochmal echt wenig los!
Cooles Bike - was ist das für ein Rahmen? Kann es nicht erkennen....


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. April 2020)

Mondraker Foxy RR


----------



## damage0099 (9. April 2020)

Viel zu leicht für dich ?
Rotwild kaputt gmacht?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. April 2020)

Das E1 hatte einen Riß am Steuerrohr. 
Besser bekommt man ein Neurad daheim nicht genehmigt 

Beim Gewicht hast du natürlich recht, 2,5 Kilo weniger  
da kann man dann auch mal wieder ein paar Höhemmeter machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. April 2020)

Also doch hee gmacht ?
Coole Sache, viel Spaß damit ?


----------



## wuppi18 (9. April 2020)

Hab auch ne Bänkle gekapert Gestern


----------



## DocB (9. April 2020)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Mondraker


Schick - gibts einen Händler in Raum Tü-RT?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. April 2020)

Weiß nicht, habe meins von extrabike in Stuttgart Weilimdorf.


----------



## damage0099 (9. April 2020)

wuppi18 schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Bänkle gekapert Gestern Anhang anzeigen 1013137


?


----------



## McFussel (9. April 2020)

Happy damit? Sieht schön aus.....

FOX36 mit 160, oder ist da mehr drin?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. April 2020)

Ja, fährt sich gut und ist auch in der Luft noch ok. 
In den Kehren ist es halt etwas sperriger


----------



## good.times (14. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Ich würde gerne meiner besseren Hälfte, die ein älteres, günstiges Hardtail besitzt und damit aktuell maximal Waldautobahn fährt, die etwas spannendere Seite des Mountainbikens näher bringen. Sprich, die Trails in der Gegend, im Schönbuch, am Albtrauf, etc... Sie ist grundsätzlich sehr sportlich und fit, fühlt sich aber auf Trails, vor allem bergab, nicht wirklich sicher und deshalb auch nicht besonders wohl.

Fahrtechnik und Übung ist das eine, klar, aber ein Bike mit besserem Fahrwerk und mehr Reserven könnte ebenfalls dazu beitragen ihren Spaßfaktor deutlich nach oben zu schrauben. Ein (gebrauchtes) zu kaufen wäre eine Möglichkeit, mit der Gefahr, dass es vielleicht dann doch nicht genutzt wird.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - weiß jemand eine Möglichkeit hier in der Gegend ein passables Fully für ein, zwei Tage auszuleihen? Vor allem in der aktuellen Zeit? 

Besten Dank im Voraus!

LG,
Times


----------



## loretto6 (15. April 2020)

Meines Wissens verleiht Bike Dreams in der Tübinger Südtsadt auch Räder. Leihgebühr wird auf Kaupreis angerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (15. April 2020)

Loretto lebt noch ???


----------



## loretto6 (15. April 2020)

Klar leb ich noch, soo alt bin ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (16. April 2020)

Tatsächlich isses mM fast besser mit "schlechtem" Material anzufangen weil man besser auf die Fahrlinie achten muss. Ich habe manchmal auch mit meiner freundin getauscht das die dann eben die Reserven bekommen hat wo es angemessen war. Garnicht so schlecht mal ein Hardtail zu fahren, hilft mal wieder weniger Faul bergab zu fahren.
Mit treffen und biken ist ertmals nicht oder? wollte eigentlich diese Saison mal mit ein paar alten Hasen hier aus der Ecke fahren gehen. Wenn man aktuell abends ne Runde dreht ist der Wald leer.  Kenne mittlerweile schon viele Tails zwischen Metzingen und Aichtal. Würde mich wirklich freuen mal neue Kontakte Knüpfen zu können.
EDIT:
schlechtes Material> Brauchbares ist gemeint aber eben nicht Top Level. Fahrsicher sollte es schon sein


----------



## topmech (20. April 2020)

Anfängern empfehle ich lieber gleich ein Fully, denn damit fährt es sich besser, es ist teurer in der Anschaffung, daher ist auch die Motivation ein Stück weit höher damit wirklich fahren zu wollen und es steht kein Hardtail herum, wenn man mit dem Sport richtig anfängt.

Zurück zum Thema:
War gestern 6h etwas unterwegs, ein paar Trails bei Grabenstetten, Hülben, Urach, Erkenbrechtsweiler, Beuren und Lenningen abklappern. Ein paar kannte ich schon, aber ein paar Neue hatte es auch dabei. Echt geile Ecke!
Aber der vierte Aufstieg über die Gutenberger Steige auf die Alb fanden meine Haxen nicht so geil. Fahre sonst nur 1-2 stündige Feierabendrunden und bisweilen meist 4-stündige Runden mit einer MTB-Gruppe. Die fehlen mir mit Abstand am meisten.

@times: wie groß ist deine Holde? Hätte n Radon Slide 160 Carbon, aber wüsste jetzt nicht direkt einen "einfachen" Trail bei mir in der Gegend. Standort 72587 - falls das überhaupt in Frage kommt.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (23. April 2020)

sag beschied wenn du mal wieder fährst. je albsteig immer 300-400 hm  macht kaputt


----------



## McFussel (23. April 2020)

Leck ist alles trocken im Moment....echt brutal. Und Bremsspuren....

Und großen Dank an den Unbekannten, der am Sturmbühl den Baumstam so geil gesägt hat.  TipTop!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topmech (24. April 2020)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> sag beschied wenn du mal wieder fährst. je albsteig immer 300-400 hm  macht kaputt


Das habe ich heute gemerkt, Barnberghöhle den Trail runter, über die Neuffener Steige wieder hoch. Das zog sich ewig, heute hatte ich aber auch mehr Malheuritäten mit der Allergie als sonst. Muss mal schauen, wann ich das nächste Mal fahre, entweder geb ichs mir dieses Wochenende richtig oder nur Sonntags wieder 6h 

Die Trails heute waren trocken und staubig, Spitzkehren waren durch den staubig-rutschigen Untergrund völlig ungewohnt und teilweise nicht zu fahren. Das kenn ich so echt nicht.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (25. April 2020)

haha, gehen die spitzkehren nur wenn sie sackrutschig nass sind wie in den letzten MOnaten??


----------



## topmech (26. April 2020)

Bin halt lang nicht mehr bei staubigen Bedingungen gefahren 

dafür hat's endlich mal für a weng Ochsenwang gereicht:


Auf der Karte sahen die schon spaßig aus, aber in Echt...


----------



## McFussel (27. April 2020)

Ja, das Ding meinte ich am Breitenstein.....

Aber langsam rutscht die Einstiegskurve ganz oben ab - ich frag mich, wie lange die noch hält.


----------



## DocB (27. April 2020)

No dig...


----------



## McFussel (28. April 2020)

?


----------



## DocB (28. April 2020)

Kann man Da nicht die Schaufel schwingen / Stützbrett anbringen oder geht das ortsabhängig nicht?


----------



## rattinio_ks (28. April 2020)

Hallo! Ich besuche nächste Woche einen Freund in Reutlingen und will mein Bike mitnehmen. Hab schon ma bei trailforks geguckt, aber wollte auch hier ma fragen, ob es da in der Nähe (max. 45min mitm auto) ein paar schöne trails gibt, die idealerweise leicht zu finden, miteinander verbunden sind und nicht zu viel Tretanteil haben? 

Stand jetzt würde ich es in Bad Urach und Neuffen mal probieren.

Danke, antwortet gern auch mittels PN!
Alex


----------



## McFussel (29. April 2020)

Tretanteil......schwäbische Alb.......tja, geht beides nur zusammen, vor allem nach oben.


----------



## rattinio_ks (29. April 2020)

hey, danke für deine Antwort! Am besten ich konkretisier mich mal: Ich trete auch (gern) hoch, aber die Abfahrt, für die ich das tu, sollte dann Gefälle haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## good.times (29. April 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> @times: wie groß ist deine Holde? Hätte n Radon Slide 160 Carbon, aber wüsste jetzt nicht direkt einen "einfachen" Trail bei mir in der Gegend. Standort 72587 - falls das überhaupt in Frage kommt.



@topmech: Danke für die Rückmeldung - sie misst ziemlich genau 165. Ich hab in der Zwischenzeit aber das Angebot von einem Arbeitskollegen bekommen, das aktuell wenig genutzte Rad seiner Frau mal leihen zu dürfen.


----------



## McFussel (29. April 2020)

rattinio_ks schrieb:


> hey, danke für deine Antwort! Am besten ich konkretisier mich mal: Ich trete auch (gern) hoch, aber die Abfahrt, für die ich das tu, sollte dann Gefälle haben.



Da geht schon was. Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht, was die lokalen Treffs derzeit machen. Ist nicht so ganz meine Ecke. Urach ist super - schau mal die Karte an, da springen einen die Wege fast an. 
Bitte trailschonend fahren  Wir wollen alle lange noch was von den Wegen haben 

Bei Fragen, schreib ne PM


----------



## agerhard (30. April 2020)

McFussel schrieb:


> ...schau mal die Karte an...


Als Unwissender frage ich mal kurz dazwischen: welche Karte meinst du?

cu,
agerhard


----------



## DocB (30. April 2020)

z.b. wanderreitkarte.de


----------



## McFussel (30. April 2020)

Alpenvereinskarte, Komoot, Bergfex......als Digitales Medium gibt es inzwischen so viel Angebote.


----------



## DocB (30. April 2020)

Hier im Forum-Podcast wurde Brouter vorgestellt  - da ist die Sigma-Karte drin,  ebenfalls die mtbmap.cz, beide wunderbar weil mit Klassifiierung der Trails ähnlich Singletrack-Skala




__





						bikerouter.de
					

▶ Der wahrscheinlich beste Fahrrad-Routenplaner der Welt! Kostenlos und datenschutzfreundlich. City, MTB, Rennrad, Gravel, Trekking uvm.



					brouter.m11n.de
				



Edit: sehr gut passende und schnellste Routenberechnung über die Profile oben links!


----------



## agerhard (30. April 2020)

Alles klar - danke euch.


----------



## topmech (4. Mai 2020)

Ich find opentopomaps ganz gut


----------



## DocB (4. Mai 2020)

topmech schrieb:


> Ich find opentopomaps ganz gut


Sind auch als Kartenstil in Brouter drin... Ich finde das Kartenbild auch toll. Leider nicht stufenlos zoombar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topmech (10. Mai 2020)

Bin heut mal aufm Zipfelbachtaltrail gerollt, zwischendurch hats etwas gekübelt, damits besser flutscht


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (10. Mai 2020)

Sicher ne gute Idee Sonntags dort runter zu fahren und es dann hier rein zu schreiben.


----------



## Chameleon_fred (10. Mai 2020)

ruhig bleiben. Mit dem aktuellen MTB Hype sind ohnehin so viele Leute im Wald, das es in den nächsten Monaten immer mehr zu Reibereien kommen wird.
Sonntags biken geht, man muss nur zur rechten Zeit draussen sein 
aber zipfelbach und teck braucht man am so wirklich nicht ansteuern. War viel los?
Apropos, jetzt wo es alles etwas gelockert wurde. Will wer die kommende Woche mal ne Runde mit mir drehen? Würde mich freuen leute von hier kennenzulernen.
Einzugsgebiet pi mal daumen Weilheim bis Tübingen (wohne in Neuffen, arbeite in RT).


----------



## IBEX73 (11. Mai 2020)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> E-MTB Hype


….....ergänze das mal


----------



## Chameleon_fred (11. Mai 2020)

naja, ich fahre selbst auch emtb aber ja die Emtbs sind ein Problem das ich selbst sehr gut verstehe.
etwas viel power auf dem Profil, in alle richtungen. Aber ein Kindheitstraum der wahr geworden ist. Keine sorge würde auch ohne E fahren. EMTB nur zu Trainingszwecken  bitte kein Akkubashing, das mag keiner. Gibt eh nur Falten


----------



## Chameleon_fred (11. Mai 2020)

Ich frage mich schon länger ob man an der Vorderalb nicht einen Alten wanderweg legalisiert bekommt.
Gibt es hier interessenten? Alleine ist das oplitisch schlecht rüber zu bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (11. Mai 2020)

Könnte schwierig werden.

Teck geht schon, aber nur spät Abends.

Mal gucken, was die Woche noch so für Wetter bringt. Jetzt muss es eh erst mal wieder abtrocknen.


----------



## DocB (11. Mai 2020)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> an der Vorderalb


Welche Ecke schwebt Dir vor? @alle: welche Gemeinde ist denn am ehesten bereit für so was? Premium-Wanderwege schießen ja wie Pilze aus dem Boden, teilweise mit doch heftigen "gestalterischen" Maßnahmen. Ich vermute aber, dass gerade diese Gemeinden eher keine Lust haben...


----------



## topmech (11. Mai 2020)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> ruhig bleiben. Mit dem aktuellen MTB Hype sind ohnehin so viele Leute im Wald, das es in den nächsten Monaten immer mehr zu Reibereien kommen wird.
> Sonntags biken geht, man muss nur zur rechten Zeit draussen sein
> aber zipfelbach und teck braucht man am so wirklich nicht ansteuern. *War viel los?*
> Apropos, jetzt wo es alles etwas gelockert wurde. Will wer die kommende Woche mal ne Runde mit mir drehen? Würde mich freuen leute von hier kennenzulernen.
> Einzugsgebiet pi mal daumen Weilheim bis Tübingen (wohne in Neuffen, arbeite in RT).


Hab aufm Trail nur paar Wanderer gesehen, alles völlig entspannt. Hat aber auch kurz vorher etwas geregnet. Unten am Bach selbst war niemand mehr anzutreffen.
Die kommende Woche ist ja noch ne Weile hin. Wie wärs mit Bad Urach?


----------



## Chameleon_fred (11. Mai 2020)

brutal nass alles grade. das kann man nicht verantworten...sehen die wege wirklich aus wie sau...


DocB schrieb:


> Premium-Wanderwege schießen ja wie Pilze aus dem Boden, teilweise mit doch heftigen "gestalterischen" Maßnahmen.


wo denn? wäre gut zu wissen, vielleicht bekommen wir ja den ein oder anderen "alten abgewanderten".
wäre auch interessant zu wissen auf welcher grundlage das Landratsamt das Erlaubt.
Da kann man dann ja ganz nett fragen.

und von der ecke her wäre mir natürlich ein neuffener hometrail am liebsten, aber alles zwischen lenniger tal und ermstal ist recht


----------



## damage0099 (11. Mai 2020)

Informiere dich mal über Bonde‘s Handbuch









						Handbuch zur Ausweisung von Mountainbike-Strecken
					

„Mountainbiker haben das legitime Interesse, auch auf attraktiven Trails unter zwei Meter Breite zu fahren. Diesem Bedürfnis wollen wir Rechnung tragen, dabei müssen jedoch die Anliegen der anderen Interessengruppen berücksichtigt werden“, sagte Verbraucherminister Alexander Bonde.




					www.baden-wuerttemberg.de
				




Viel Spaß und viel Erfolg ??


----------



## B.O`Tanic (11. Mai 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Informiere dich mal über Bonde‘s Handbuch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. . . . ja, gaaaanz genau das wollen die 2Meter Lobbyisten hören . . . . also am besten garnix mehr hören im Ländle, der Bastion der heiligen 2Meter Regel.   . . . . .  nenene: Das Thema gehört tagtäglich auf den Tisch, wenn man mich fragt (naja. . . fragen würde  )

. . .Und dann frage ich mich, wenn  ich die ganzen Senioren auf E-Bikes unkontrolliert durch den Wald schiessen sehe ,  ob das nicht  die eisernen Vertreter der 2 Meter Regel waren???


----------



## Chameleon_fred (11. Mai 2020)

ich gebe bescheid sofern sich was tut. fragt sich ob man selbst was gründet oder sich zu wem dazugesellt.
oder beides ...


----------



## DocB (11. Mai 2020)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> wo denn


Urach z.B.,  ... In Urach gibt es wirklich eine Unmenge von Wegen,  frage mich, wer die eigentlich alle begehen kann... habe auch schon einige "vernachlässigte" gesehen. 
Urach wäre auch gut erreichbar und hätte auch die passende Höhendifferenz.


----------



## neurofibrill (11. Mai 2020)

Urach --> Magura (Schützenhilfe)???


----------



## DocB (11. Mai 2020)

Das ist mal 'ne gute Idee!
Aber ich befürchte, die hatte schon mal jemand. Da es immer noch nix gibt  ,
Und es gibt zwar Testrides mit Magura (ich habe mal an einem teilgenommen, da ich Kunde bei Magura "Kunststoffe" war) - die waren auf ganz normalen "illegalen" Trails. Aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, Magura würde vllt. gerne mit Kunden auf einem legalen "Gustav-Trail" testen- der dann auch die Bremsen fordern sollte. (Yeah! Spitzkehren! Am Besten im Wechsel mit schnell..)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (11. Mai 2020)

.....dafür müssen die Leute Spitzkehren können, ich sehe immer nur Abkürzungen....und schnell auf solchen Wegen: Fahren auf Sicht. 
Geh dem Gedanken mal nach.
Ich finde den Ansatz sehr gut, irgendwie muss man sich damit beschäftigen, aber ich kann die Gegenargumente schier in den Ohren schon spüren.


----------



## DocB (11. Mai 2020)

Du hast ja so recht. Ich befestige die Kehren inzwischen an meiner Übungsstrecke mit durch Holz geschützten Armierungseisen... das kann ich aber nur an einem Hometrail leisten, ist zu Arbeitsintensiv.
Aber die Idee, einen alten Wanderweg zu reaktivieren ist echt gut. Die Stadt braucht einen Ansprechpartner, ideal wäre ein Verein (gemeinnützig).  Als Privatperson willst Du Dir das nicht antun (und würde glaube ich auch nicht akzeptiert). Ich befürchte, auch eine Firma ist nicht so gut. In Sasbachwalden z.B. kümmert sich der Verein um die Strecke, wird aber von Schäffler (LUK) gesponsort. Aber wer ist von uns in einem Verein? Eben.
(siehe auch andere Beispiele: Freibug-Stuttgart-Stromberg-..)


----------



## McFussel (11. Mai 2020)

Cool wäre sowas, das Angebot ist zu klein, die Nachfrage riesig....


----------



## DocB (11. Mai 2020)

Wie immer: wenige machen, viele wollen nur konsumieren...


----------



## topmech (13. Mai 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Urach z.B.,  ... In Urach gibt es wirklich eine Unmenge von Wegen,  frage mich, wer die eigentlich alle begehen kann... habe auch schon einige "vernachlässigte" gesehen.
> Urach wäre auch gut erreichbar und hätte auch die passende Höhendifferenz.


Noch besser: die haben ja eine Reha und was gibt es besseres als Mountainbike zu fahren, wenn man auf Reha geschickt wird?  Das ergibt doch ein stimmiges Gesamtkonzept, dass denen nur mal verkauft werden muss. Bin in Bad Urach zur Schule gegangen, wenn ich das damals schon gewusst hätte, hätte man mich damals wohl nur schlecht vom Bike bekommen. Ergo: eine Mountainbike-AG. Mit Wandern lockt man doch niemand mehr hinterm Ofen vor.
Nur um mal ein paar potentiell Interessiertengruppen zu erwähnen.


----------



## damage0099 (13. Mai 2020)

Was für MTB-Strecken sollen das werden, wenn sie für Reha-Patienten geeignet sein sollen? ?‍♀️


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (13. Mai 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Was für MTB-Strecken sollen das werden, wenn sie für Reha-Patienten geeignet sein sollen? ?‍♀️




Ich musste laut Lachen.


----------



## DocB (13. Mai 2020)

Der Stammsitz von Magura klebt doch mit dem Rücken an dem schönen Berg Richtung Hülben - Potenzial ist also genug. Leider ist da die Kernzone Nägelesfelsen-Eichhalde (was keinerlei Wanderer/Forstwirt schrecken dürfte) - da bekommt man wahrscheinlich keinen legalen Trail genehmigt..


----------



## topmech (20. Mai 2020)

McFussel schrieb:


> .....dafür müssen die Leute Spitzkehren können, ich sehe immer nur Abkürzungen....


War gestern wieder auf meiner üblichen Feierabendrunde unterwegs und genau so gings mir auch. An jeder der vier Spitzkehren mehrere Bremsspuren. Dabei sind die Spitzkehren so weit, dass man die locker fahren kann, wenn man es denn kann. Jetzt sind wieder die Schönwetterfahrer auf den Trails, das merkt man. Witzig wäre ja daraus verblockte Spitzkehren zu bauen, dann hört das auch wieder auf, aber das ist mir Faktor 10 zu viel Aufwand. Abkürzungen blockieren wird nicht einfach, die Spitzkehren sind dafür ziemlich weit. Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als das mit anschauen zu müssen. 
Wenn ich das nächste Mal mit Handy an der Stelle vorbei komme, mache ich mal n Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFussel (20. Mai 2020)

Die Bilder kennt jeder....ich hab schon so oft Kehren wieder gerichtet und auch Abkürzungen geblockt. Spätestens nach einer Woche ist alles wieder weg und neue Bremsspuren sind nicht zu übersehen. 

Ich hab aufgegeben.....


----------



## damage0099 (20. Mai 2020)

Das wird so nie funktionieren.
Ich richte die Spitzkehren und mache für die Spacken extra Abschneider rein.
So bleiben wenigstens die Kehren erhalten.
Klappt bestens.
Wer eine bessere Idee hat: immer her damit.

Alternativ: Kehren so dermaßen verschärfen, dass sie allesrunterschieben müssen und ihnen so der Spaß vergeht.
(Auch das funktioniert).


----------



## McFussel (20. Mai 2020)

Hast Du Recht!


----------



## topmech (20. Mai 2020)

Oder Bäume pflanzen, die oberflächlich Wurzeln schlagen. Problem: nur bei Regen unfahrbar für die Schönwetterfahrer.
Würd die Kehren ja gerne um einiges steiniger machen, aber der Trail führt durch einen Bannwald und in der Nähe hat es nahezu nur Waldboden ohne Steine...
Ohne viel Aufwand dürfte hier nichts zu reißen sein 
Die Abkürzungen sind mir schon öfter aufgefallen und glaube die beste Lösung für unsere Schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## DocB (21. Mai 2020)

Wie gesagt: Armiereisen reinkloppen, 1m lange und damit die Blockade (Eiche!) befestigen. Manchmal nehme ich sogar welche mit Winkel oben dran (vorher zu Hause vorgebogen). Kann man inkl. Vorschlaghammer leider nicht mal so eben im Rucksack mitnehmen. So macht es im übrigen auch der Albverein mit den Stufen.
Ich habe übrigens noch einen "Zerstörer" der anderen Art auf frischer Tat ertappt: augenscheinlich auf Zeit fahrend (Strava?) und dabei um die Kehre schreiend... also fahren konnte der... aber ist halt bei einem "Lauf" mit dem  Pedal innen an meinem Pfosten hängen geblieben und hat die Barrikade rausgerissen. Damit konfrontiert: Achselzucken geerntet. Ich wäre fast mit dem 900gr-Beil auf ihn los...


----------



## McFussel (22. Mai 2020)

Juckt die Leute nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topmech (23. Mai 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens noch einen "Zerstörer" der anderen Art auf frischer Tat ertappt: augenscheinlich auf Zeit fahrend (Strava?) und dabei um die Kehre schreiend... also fahren konnte der... aber ist halt bei einem "Lauf" mit dem  Pedal innen an meinem Pfosten hängen geblieben und hat die Barrikade rausgerissen. Damit konfrontiert: Achselzucken geerntet. Ich wäre fast mit dem 900gr-Beil auf ihn los...


Wow, was für ein Pfosten!
Das erinnert mich an einen Bekannten, der unterhalb einer abschüssigen Straße wohnte und ihm wurde regelmäßig der Gartenzaun zusammengefahren. Das ging ihm so gegen den Zeiger, dass er ein Fundament mit viel Beton und Armiereisen und darauf einen Gartenzaun aus Vollmaterial aufgestellt hat. Seitdem haben zwar die Autos, die auf den Gartenzaun fahren nicht abgenommen, aber dafür ist jedes Einzelne ein Totalschaden.
Habe mal gehört so Pedale brechen nicht ganz so schnell... 

Habe gestern ein Armiereisen aus einem Trail herausoperiert, das stand etwa 2cm raus, gehörte vermutlich zu einer längst biologisch umgesetzten Stufe und hat sich wohl irgendwie festgetreten. Weiter unten bin ich erst einen "falschen" Trail runter, den wohl Freeridefans angelegt haben. Bike geschultert, hochgetragen und 50-100m weiter dann den "richtigen" Trail mit 4 oder 5 Spitzkehren gefahren. Was daran richtig sein soll, habe ich mich schnell gefragt, das Ding war heillos zugewuchert mit allerhand Gestrüpp was die Natur so zu bieten hat. Einige Bäume drin und Bäume die schon mitten auf dem Weg gewachsen sind. Eigentlich gehört der mal gängig gemacht. Andererseits hat das Uracher Tal noch einige andere Wege zu bieten...


----------



## track (1. Juni 2020)

Bin aktuell wegen Corona die Woche über oft im Homeoffice in Reutlingen. Abends geht es dann 2-3 mal in der Woche mit für 1- 2 h in die Trails. Da ich (50+) inzwischen auf ein EMTB umgestiegen bin ist es mir mit den Bekannten ohne "E " bergauf etwas zu langsam. Eigentlich bin ich eher bergab-motiviert unterwegs.
Gibt es Gleichgesinnte, die Interesse an einer gemeinsamen EMTB Feierabendrunde im Reutliger Raum haben?
In der Coronazeit würde ich eher in kleiner Gruppe (max 2-3) fahren wollen.


----------



## DocB (1. Juni 2020)

Bin auch 50+ und fahre grundsätzlich ohne E - daher wohl zu langsam..


----------



## Chameleon_fred (4. Juni 2020)

oha, den Thread vernachlässigt. Also da ich noch relativ frisch hier in der Region bin ist es für mich schwierig die MTB Historie und auch das Vereinsangebot zu beurteielnm. In ganz BaWü gibt es mittlerweile legale Trails. Magura als Sugar Daddy war auch ein Gedanke der mir schon kam. Mein einzugsgebiet wird nun auch zuinehmends das ermstal rundum Urach, aber alles kennen wird lange dauern, was ja super ist. Als Ausgangsbasis, denn Wege gibt es genug und auch Schneisen unter Strommasten.
Wenn die hier im Thread aktiven mal die Richtig fertigen Wege ssammeln könnten, könnte man mit einem Setup an Vorschlägen aufwarten um diese für Legale Trails fertig zu bekommen. Das Ärgerpotential ist enorm, siehe Stuttgart. So schlimm wie dort ist es in Ermangelung von Bevölkerung noch nicht. Die Verkaufszahlen von BIkes, Bio oder E sind hoch und es muss damit gerechnet werden das Konflikte mit dem Gesetz sowie das Gefahrenpotiential für Biker wie Wanderer wächst.
Long Story Short, ich bin dabei mich in die regionalen Beschaffenheiten und Anstrengungen(falls es welche gibt) einzuarbeiten. Gibt es Sturktueren wie Initiative und Vereine die man mitnutzen kann weil wir gleiche Ziele haben? Wäre repräsentativer. Eine VorderAlbBewegung wäre als Sektion oder alleinig aber auch ne klasse Sache. Jetzt darf man sich ja wieder Treffen und wir können uns gern mal iwo auf der "Albinsel" wie ich gern die Ebene um E-Weiler Hülben und Co nenne, treffen. Ich denke Flinte ins Korn is albern. Weil Stress beim ausüben der Passion ist ekelhaft.
Formfehler dürft Ihr behalten.


----------



## damage0099 (4. Juni 2020)

Hier auf der Alb Wanderwege legal fahrbar zu machen, schafft nicht mal Chuck Norris ?


----------



## DocB (4. Juni 2020)

Hier in TÜ hat der Forst mit der Sektion des DAV zusammen gearbeitet und im Schönbuch 2 kleine Stückchen Weg freigegeben.  Leider sind das zum großen Teil ehemalige Rückegassen, zeimlich gerade, leider auch matschig wg. ehem. Harvestereinsatz, kürzeres Stück ist ganz nett weil kurvig und Gefälle. Leider verläuft dierkt nebendran der Wanderweg, der 5x cooler ist und noch die ein oder andere Selbstbaustrecke, die auch Potenzial hätten.
Ich finde das Engagement wirklch toll vom DAV, aber wir Biker dürfen uns halt nicht abspeisen lassen mit einer "Notlösung". Das Beispiel Freiburg zeigt ja gerade, dass nur eine richtig tolle Strecke das Potenzial hat, die Wanderwege zu entlasten (Borderline, Canadian.. ). Ich vernichte doch nicht meine mühsam erkämpften Höhenmeter auf einer öden Strecke? Da kann ich gleich den Forstweg nehmen.


----------



## jojama (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo Miteinander

lese hier schon lange mit und bin ähnlich wie viele von Euch ziemlich gefrustet wie sich manche Trails in der Gegend bergab entwickeln - es ist zum heulen ! Und letztendlich sind wir MTBiker die Hauptschuldigen...
Hatte schon oft die üblichen Diskussionen mit Albvereinswanderern und Wegwarten und möchte gerne meinen Beitrag leisten um Trails wie Höllloch-Abfahrt nach Urach ( sieht mittlerweile so richtig übel aus ), Wolfsfelsen oder Sturmbühl ( da wirds auch nicht besser ) wieder herzustellen. 
in etwa so:


DocB schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Armiereisen reinkloppen, 1m lange und damit die Blockade (Eiche!) befestigen. Manchmal nehme ich sogar welche mit Winkel oben dran (vorher zu Hause vorgebogen). Kann man inkl. Vorschlaghammer leider nicht mal so eben im Rucksack mitnehmen...


Wollte das gerne mit jemanden zusammen von Euch machen, würde mich krass freuen wenn wir da was auf die Beine stellen könnten !

Bin übrigens auch 50+ und brauch trotzdem kein besch...EMTB


----------



## McFussel (5. Juni 2020)

Tut gut zu lesen, dass es noch ein paar gleichgesinnte Biker gibt - das freut mich echt!  

Urach ist für mich zwar nicht um die Ecke, aber vielleicht kommen wir das ja hin.


----------



## jojama (7. Juni 2020)

Hi und ja, freu mich auch über deine Reaktion
schade nur, dass das Thema hier nicht arg populär ist...
Denke trotzdem dass Trailpflege hier bei uns auf der Lenninger, Neuffener und Uracher Alb dringend notwendig ist, vor allem dieses Jahr. Es fahren zur Zeit echt zuviel Bescheuerte rum, nicht zu fassen !
Wenn du magst kannst du mich gerne kontakten falls wir zusammen was auf die Beine stellen wollen. Ausrüstung und Material hab ich reichlich bzw läßt sich kurzfristig besorgen.
Wir können auch gerne vorab zum Kennenlernen ne gemeinsame Runde drehen, bin zwar so gar nicht der Rudelbiker, aber zu Zweit ist es schon cool...


----------



## Chameleon_fred (9. Juni 2020)

und da isser wieder der forumfaule. auch rechtschreibfaul. sollte es euch zu respektlos sein versuche ich mich in zukunft mal mit der unmschalttaste. 
Ich lese das wir eigentlich alle einen wunsch haben: Trails befahren dürfen, Trails erhalten, gesundes Miteinander. Es gibt viele hallodris, ich bin von zeit zu zeit auch einer. dazu rechtfertige ich mich nicht. es geht aber darum wie man sich bei sozialen kontakten im wald verhält und ob man die verhältnisse hinnimmt oder sich in seiner mikrodemokratie einschalten mag.
Es fehlt an einer Struktur die es einfach macht sich zu engagieren. gibt es nicht direkt einen ansprechpartner sind vorallem oft jüngere bürger vor den kopf gestoßen: "Scheiss staat, fuck cops " etc. 
Somit ist ein Anfang sich zu organisieren und diese möglichkeit publik zu machen. Dazu ist der DAV ein gelungener partner, das haben sie schon häufig unter beweis gestellt.
ein spezialeinsatzkommando aus 3-6 leute haben wir wie es aussieht so schon( alle die sich hier geäussert haben), die dunkelziffer von willigen ist exorbitant höher da bin ich mir sicher.
wir bewiesen wie trailcare aussehen und enden kann erweisen ir uns ggf als würdig unseren eigenen Sandkasten zu bekommen. Die ziel von gegnern und betroffenen(wir) sind eigentlich gleich. nur die lösungsansätze divergieren. benachteiligung der biker ist aber nicht gesetzlich vertretbar, denn naturverträgliche trails sind real. hersteller wie canyon beteiligen sich denn sie fluten ja auch die BRD mit potenten geräten(geschmackssache, offtopic nicht drauf eingehen). es gibt mehrere hersteller die das gleiche tun und santa cruz zb hat einen trailbuilding fund. also wir können hilfe bekommen.... in den nächsten wochen vertiefe ich meinen kontakt mit dem DAV. ich komme vom trail, seit ich 10 bin im pfälzer wald und nun mit 33 an der alb. dh und enduro gern auch. damit will ich sagen, für viele einsatzzwecke solte gedacht werden.
 ich sammel hier bauwillige die den kopf nicht in den sand stecken wollen. dazu schreibt mir eine PN, ich liste euch, und wenn es soweit ist bekommt ihr bescheid.
einer für alle, alle für einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielbo (9. Juni 2020)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> und da isser wieder der forumfaule. auch rechtschreibfaul. sollte es euch zu respektlos sein versuche ich mich in zukunft mal mit der unmschalttaste.
> Ich lese das wir eigentlich alle einen wunsch haben: Trails befahren dürfen, Trails erhalten, gesundes Miteinander. Es gibt viele hallodris, ich bin von zeit zu zeit auch einer. dazu rechtfertige ich mich nicht. es geht aber darum wie man sich bei sozialen kontakten im wald verhält und ob man die verhältnisse hinnimmt oder sich in seiner mikrodemokratie einschalten mag.
> Es fehlt an einer Struktur die es einfach macht sich zu engagieren. gibt es nicht direkt einen ansprechpartner sind vorallem oft jüngere bürger vor den kopf gestoßen: "Scheiss staat, fuck cops " etc.
> Somit ist ein Anfang sich zu organisieren und diese möglichkeit publik zu machen. Dazu ist der DAV ein gelungener partner, das haben sie schon häufig unter beweis gestellt.
> ...


Danke! Hier beim DAV Reutlingen ist das Thema noch von keinem Mitglied angesprochen worden. Dennoch denke ich auch, dass der Alpenverein ein guter und richtiger Weg sein kann!!!


----------



## Chameleon_fred (9. Juni 2020)

bist du im DAV RT? ich noch nicht. war früher im DAV und dadurch im Pfälzer Waldverein.
habe gerade frau Langenbucher geschrieben


----------



## Danielbo (9. Juni 2020)

Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> bist du im DAV RT? ich noch nicht. war früher im DAV und dadurch im Pfälzer Waldverein.
> habe gerade frau Langenbucher geschrieben


Ja, auch als MTB Guide...


----------



## DocB (9. Juni 2020)

Ich will auf keinen Fall auf den DAV einprügeln, das ist eine anerkannte Organisation und den Bikern immerhin grundsätzlich wohlgesonnen. Wenn da was geht - sehr gut!


----------



## jojama (9. Juni 2020)

gute Idee dem ganzen eine Verbandstruktur zu geben
und gerne schick ich Dir ne PN...

zusätzlich möchte ich in meiner privaten 


Chameleon_fred schrieb:


> mikrodemokratie


( ein wunderbars Wort, Danke dafür ! ) auch außerhalb von Vereinsstrukturen um Trailpflege werben. Da geht das sicherlich schneller und mindestens genauso gut.

Offizieller Trailbau ist meiner Meinung nach ein ganz anderes und schwerwiegendes Thema welches juristischen Beistand benötigt und durch Vereine und Orgas unterstützt werden muß ( siehe ESNOS ) zB gerne DAV
Für Trailbau am Albtrauf ist mir nur ein erfolgreiches Beispiel bekannt, und da war und ist bis heute jahrelange Guerillatätigkeit notwendig...


----------



## DocB (9. Juni 2020)

Ostalb, oder?


----------



## jojama (9. Juni 2020)

Filstal
...Ostalb ist nicht mein Revier


----------



## topmech (9. Juni 2020)

Das hört sich echt gut an!
Dem Regen geschuldet war ich heute mal mit unserer Labradordame unterwegs. Ist öfter mal als Traildog dabei und mag Trails.


----------



## joe_x7 (9. Juni 2020)

jojama schrieb:


> gute Idee dem ganzen eine Verbandstruktur zu geben


Ich weiß es direkt von Aktiven des mtb-club Pfullingen: Der Schwäbische Albverein (SAV) hat was gegen Trailpflege. Der Mtb-Club Pfullingen hat es schon mal angeboten. Die Hardliner beim SAV sitzen leider in Pfullingen. Nur Wanderer dürfen auf die Wege. Das Mtb ist "verboten".

Aber steter Tropfen hölt den Stein. Versuchen kann man es immer wieder. Der SAV ist ohnehin überaltert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojama (10. Juni 2020)

diese Reaktion ist ja sowas von klar, da braucht man nicht erst zu fragen ...
aber die Wege gehören nicht dem SAV ! Er pflegt und erhält.
Warum sollten nicht auch andere pflegen und erhalten dürfen ?
Würde mich ja mal interessieren wie hier die rechtliche Situation aussieht, weiß das jemand im Detail ?


----------



## jojama (10. Juni 2020)

hab das gefunden:


			https://wege.albverein.net/files/2018/03/Verkehrssicherungspflicht_Download.pdf


----------



## DocB (10. Juni 2020)

Da vergeht einem ja jede Lust irgend einen Finger drum zu machen  
Wie das wohl an der NorthShore geregelt ist - Die würden sich sicher kringeln vor Lachen bei der Kasko-Mentalität in Deutschland...


----------



## Chameleon_fred (10. Juni 2020)

ich glaube eher die wären fassungslos. die dortigen größenverhälnisse lassen aber auch keine anderen regelungen zu. hier kenn man ja jeden mm


----------



## jojama (11. Juni 2020)

wenn man das liest:


			https://wege.albverein.net/files/2018/06/Leitlinien_Optimierung_Wanderwegenetz_Schwaebischer_Albverein.pdf
		

insbesondere auch die enthaltene Anlage1
seh ich die Idee der Trailpflege durch Privatleute deutlich entspannter...

mein Fazit: als ( selbsternannte ) "Wegpaten" steht der Trailpflege nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## topmech (25. Juni 2020)

Hat jemand Lust/Zeit am Samstag oder Sonntag den einen oder anderen Tiefenmeter im Ermstal / Albinsel oder Lenninger Tal zu erleben?
Im unteren Teil nach dem Feldweg hat sich jemand mit Stöckchen holen verausgabt, bin heute dort gefahren und habe mich gefragt, wer da zu viel Zeit hatte. Ist aber alles überrollbar und verleiht dem Trail neben dem S2-Charakter noch etwas Würze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zook1 (12. Juli 2020)

Hallo Alle,

komme aus Schlaitdorf und suche Leute zum Biken im Umreis Schönbuch etc. Kenne hier niemanden und keine Trails da ich frisch hergezogen bin und bräuchte Guides. Ich fahre gerne Enduroartige Trailrunden mit Fokus auf Trails ( Waldautobahn nur bergauf). Bin 28 Jahre und eher fortgeschrittener Fahrer. 

Gruß Matze


----------



## topmech (13. Juli 2020)

jojama schrieb:


> mein Fazit: als ( selbsternannte ) "Wegpaten" steht der Trailpflege nichts mehr im Wege


ich frage mich ob die Schnappatmung bei denen einsetzt, wenn man erwähnt, dass man gerne MTB fährt. Im Wald. Auf schmalen Wegen!  
Wenn das so funktioniert, würde ich sogar deren Schulung in Kauf nehmen oder zumindest die Folien aus der Präsentation anschauen.
Im Endeffekt dreht sich das ja hauptsächlich darum, dass man größere Instandsetzungen am Weg durchführen kann. Alles Ambulante wie darin liegende Äste/Bäume geht ja auch so.


----------



## jojama (29. Juli 2020)

So, hatte die vergangenen Tage etwas Zeit und hab ein bischen „Wegpflege“ um Urach betrieben...
Erst mal mit bioverträglichem Zeugs was halt so rumliegt, mal schauen wie lange es hält ?
Wenn nicht muss dann doch Säge, Hammer und Moniereisen her.

Ich bin immer noch ziemlich gefrustet was da so manche Biker aus den Wanderwegen gemacht haben. Ich glaube da gehts denen nicht mehr um Fahrtechnik sondern nur noch um vollspeed runterballern ! Aber dafür brauchts kein Trail...

Mein Angebot steht übrigens noch, falls von Euch einer mitwirken will und ne dringende Baustelle kennt, dann gerne melden


----------



## Deleted 500750 (6. August 2020)

War heute mal wieder im Wald über dem französischen Viertel in Tü unterwegs. Dort haben sich auch einige Äste und kleinere Bäume zum schlafen mitten auf den Trail gelegt...
Schon sehr sinnvoll, einen gesunden, jungen Baum umzusägen, nur um ein paar Leuten den Spaß zu nehmen. Wie frustriert muss manch ein Individuum sein ?

Wundert mich, bisher hat es meinen Anschein nach gut funktioniert.


----------



## dennis9510 (9. August 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder im Wald über dem französischen Viertel in Tü unterwegs. Dort haben sich auch einige Äste und kleinere Bäume zum schlafen mitten auf den Trail gelegt...
> Schon sehr sinnvoll, einen gesunden, jungen Baum umzusägen, nur um ein paar Leuten den Spaß zu nehmen. Wie frustriert muss manch ein Individuum sein ?
> 
> Wundert mich, bisher hat es meinen Anschein nach gut funktioniert.



Jo über den hat es mich fast drüber gelegt, konnte grad noch bremsen.. verstehe nicht, wie man so verkorkst sein kann.


----------



## loretto6 (11. August 2020)

Bei der Polizei Anzeige erstetten. Der Trail ist in Abstimmung mit dem Forst entstanden.


----------



## nik123 (17. August 2020)

Der Trail in Tübingen im Franz Viertel wurde gesperrt. Der Radverein arbeitet mit dem Landratsamt an einer Lösung. Wer unterstützen möchte, kann eine Mail schreiben. (siehe Beitrag auf der Homepage)
https://www.rvpfeil-tuebingen.de/


----------



## Deleted 500750 (20. August 2020)

nik123 schrieb:


> Der Trail in Tübingen im Franz Viertel wurde gesperrt. Der Radverein arbeitet mit dem Landratsamt an einer Lösung. Wer unterstützen möchte, kann eine Mail schreiben. (siehe Beitrag auf der Homepage)
> https://www.rvpfeil-tuebingen.de/


Aus welchem Grund gibt es die Sperrung?


----------



## DocB (20. August 2020)

Man könnte auch mal überlegen, den ersten/oberen Teil zu verlegen, das Stück am Natursteinlager ist doch sehr flach und feucht... Außerdem könnte man oben am Waldrand anfangen, wie es schon mal früher war. Der untere Teil ist schon cool, allerdings wird der mir zu oft umgegraben.
Es gab meines Wissens nach mal die Idee, den Hang der Erddeponie Schinderklinge zu nutzen.
Da die eh bald voll ist, und man da auch keine Natur zerstört, fände ich das interessant.








						Viel mehr Bauschutt als prognostiziert in der Schinderklinge
					

Die Schinderklinge ist in etwa drei Jahren voll. Dann soll noch etwas drauf gepackt werden, bevor Steinbrüche im Landkreis verfüllt werden.




					www.tagblatt.de
				



Ok, kein Schatten


----------



## Deleted 500750 (20. August 2020)

Bin heute mal hingefahren. Jede Einfahrt von der Forststraße ist mit Bäumen gesprerrt und es hängen Infozettel aus. Mich würden die Hintergründe interessieren.

Liegt es evtl. am oben beschriebenen vielen buddeln?

Was mir heute auch sehr negativ aufgefallen ist, sind die vielen Glasscherben auf der Panzerplattenstraße, insbesondere bei den Grillplätzen.








						48°30'21.6"N 9°04'36.5"E · 72072 Tübingen
					

72072 Tübingen




					goo.gl
				



Man o man, so was muss noch nicht sein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis9510 (20. August 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Bin heute mal hingefahren. Jede Einfahrt von der Forststraße ist mit Bäumen gesprerrt und es hängen Infozettel aus. Mich würden die Hintergründe interessieren.
> 
> Liegt es evtl. am oben beschriebenen vielen buddeln?
> 
> ...



Anscheinend war das Forst doch nicht so einverstanden. Man befindet sich wohl zurzeit in Gesprächen mit dem Landratsamt. Ich hab mal meine Unterstützung angeboten, falls man sich irgendwie einbringen kann.






						RV Pfeil Tübingen – Aktivitäten
					

Die Website des Radsportvereins RV Pfeil Tübingen. Organisation von Radtreffs, Eintages- und Mehrtagestouren mit Rennrad und Mountainbike.




					www.rvpfeil-tuebingen.de
				




Oh, sehe gerade, da war schon jemand schneller. Egal, der Link kann denk ich auch ein zweites Mal rein


----------



## Deleted 500750 (20. August 2020)

Dies steht auch auf den Infoblättern. Wie bereits geschrieben, wären die Hintergründe interessant um ggf. gezielt unterstützen zu können.


----------



## DocB (21. August 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Dies


Was denn?


----------



## nik123 (21. August 2020)

Grund ist wie beiden meisten Trails wohl das Haftungsthema.


----------



## Deleted 500750 (21. August 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Was denn?


Ähnlich dessen vom link


----------



## Kofure (25. August 2020)

Leider gibt es schon ein neue Einfahrt in den trail... Aber gut wundert mich bei dem Publikum auf dem trail auch nicht. 
Glaube nicht dass das unbedingt förderlich für die Gespräche mit dem Amt ist. Naja zur Not fahren die einmal mit schwerem Gerät den trail nach und dann hat sich die Sache erledigt. 
Fände den trail eigentlich ganz voralllem weil er auch mit durchschnittlicher Fahrtechnik spaßig war


----------



## DocB (26. August 2020)

War am WE auch mal ZU FUSS schauen - habe da auch 2 Radler getroffen und angesprochen, dass ich das Verhalten (trotz Sperrung fahren, RVPfeil kümmert sich) nicht in Ordnung finde, hätte mir fast Haue eingefangen...
der Eine war 50+, ich dachte, da wäre man längst "gscheit" ...  
p.s. Einen großen Dank an den RV Pfeil!


----------



## Deleted 500750 (27. August 2020)

Oh man, was für Volldödel. Unfassbar... Aber genau die jammern dann wieder.

Irgendwie habe ich in der Sache kein gutes Gefühl. Individuen wie von Dir geschildert liefern die besten Argumente ?


----------



## Kofure (28. August 2020)

Eigentlich müsste man eine Rückbauaktion starten, dann kann da niemand mehr fahren. Denn die Chance dass ein bestehender trail legalisiert wird halte ich für äußerst gering


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (28. August 2020)

Ja, sehe ich auch so. Außer es wäre ein bestehender, alter Wanderweg, der aber nicht mehr genutzt wird. Dem ist aber nicht so.
Beispiel Esnos: der bestehende Trail musste aufgegeben werden, es wurde mit Gemeinde, Forst, .. eine neue Streckenführung freigegeben, die durfte dann "bebaut" werden.
Das kann allerdings auch blöd enden, siehe Olgahain: Kilometerlang über eine unflowige Rückegasse geführt, nur weil der Forst da eh schon alles platt gemacht hat (und sich deswegen die Nässe dort staut).
Gute Gegenbeispiele: Stommastentrail in Karlsruhe. Lochentrail Balingen. Schwarzwaldtrail in Sasbach/Hornisgrinde. (wobei letzterer fast ausschließlich über Privatgrund läuft und am Ende der Besitzer eine Wirtschaft hat )


----------



## loretto6 (28. August 2020)

Beim Franzviertel- Trail gab es Absprachen mit dem Forst. Aber wenn der zuständige Förster nicht mehr da ist oder auch der Ansprechpartner der Trailbauer, dann wird und wurde es immer schwierig. Aber es gibt Gespräche, nicht nur mit dem RV Pfeil, der eigentlich mit dem Trail nix zu tun hat.


----------



## Kofure (28. August 2020)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Beim Franzviertel- Trail gab es Absprachen mit dem Forst. Aber wenn der zuständige Förster nicht mehr da ist oder auch der Ansprechpartner der Trailbauer, dann wird und wurde es immer schwierig. Aber es gibt Gespräche, nicht nur mit dem RV Pfeil, der eigentlich mit dem Trail nix zu tun hat.



Nun ja die Absprachen bringen nur so lange was bis sich jemand über den trail beschwert. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen dass sich einige Spaziergänger beschwert haben. 
Also letztes Jahr war der trail bei weitem nicht so frequentiert und ich habe nur sehr wenige rücksichtslose getroffen. 
Aber dieses Jahr war das Verhalten auf dem Trail und auch auf den Wirtschaftswegen nicht nur einmal ziemlich daneben.
Was DocB beschreibt ist mir mehrmals passiert als ich gefragt habe ob man den trail denn unbedingt hoch fahren muss oder in den Anliegerkurven "parken" muss. Und ach warum man wie ein idiot auf die Panzerstraße schießen muss hat sich mir auch noch nicht erschlossen. 
Aber naja bevor es einen offiziellen Trail in Tübingen gibt, wohne ich wieder in Stuttgart und kann mich wieder auf die Stöckchenleger freuen


----------



## Deleted 500750 (31. August 2020)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Beim Franzviertel- Trail gab es Absprachen mit dem Forst. Aber wenn der zuständige Förster nicht mehr da ist oder auch der Ansprechpartner der Trailbauer, dann wird und wurde es immer schwierig. Aber es gibt Gespräche, nicht nur mit dem RV Pfeil, der eigentlich mit dem Trail nix zu tun hat.


Gibt es eine Option zu unterstützen? Wer führt die Gespräche?


----------



## Deleted 500750 (4. September 2020)

Anscheinend nicht bzw. kein Interesse. Schade. 
Dann heisst es wohl abwarten.


----------



## Jierdan (13. September 2020)

Gibts irgendwas neues vom Franzviertel? Das war für mich immer mein Sonntag-Mittags Last-Resort wenn alles andere völlig überlaufen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis9510 (13. September 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwas neues vom Franzviertel? Das war für mich immer mein Sonntag-Mittags Last-Resort wenn alles andere völlig überlaufen war



Vermisse auch meine abendlichen Runden dort  Weiß leider auch nix neues, aber wenn diese ganzen Kiddies da jetzt wirklich nen zweiten Eingang gebaut haben, geh ich auch nicht davon aus, dass man da jeweils wieder fahren darf.


----------



## DocB (13. September 2020)

Gerade dran vorbei gefahren auf dem Rückweg von der Alb: ist immer noch gesperrt, aber waren schon wieder FF-Kiddies am Start. Habe sie angesprochen, blöde freche Bemerkung einkassiert


----------



## Jierdan (13. September 2020)

Bin jetzt auf Nagold ausgewichen. Dort hat man die Zeichen der Zeit verstanden und alles richtig gemacht! Das Areal dort ist der Hammer!


----------



## nik123 (13. September 2020)

Nach den Ferien (also jetzt) sollten erst die Gespräche starten. Bis dahin konnte sich wenig tun. Erstmal abwarten.

Wenn man unterstützen möchte kann man sich gerne noch beim RV Pfeil melden (siehe News dort zum Trail): RV Pfeil


----------



## dennis9510 (14. September 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auf Nagold ausgewichen. Dort hat man die Zeichen der Zeit verstanden und alles richtig gemacht! Das Areal dort ist der Hammer!



Kann man da gut parken? Wie viele Abfahrten schafft man in zwei Stunden?


----------



## DocB (14. September 2020)

Als Tübinger keine Alternative, ich will ja nach Feierabend nicht erst noch irgendwohin mit dem Auto - Umziehen und los! (okok ich wohne in der Südstadt)


----------



## Jierdan (14. September 2020)

dennis9510 schrieb:


> Kann man da gut parken? Wie viele Abfahrten schafft man in zwei Stunden?



Parkmöglichkeiten gibt's reichlich, entweder am Trail direkt oder unten am Bahnhof.

Wie viele Abfahrten möglich sind hängt stark von den Beinen ab. Die Eisbergsteige hoch ist man sehr schnell, wenn die Waden dick genug sind. Ich fahre lieber außen rum am Wald entlang, da ist man so etwa 20-30min unterwegs.

Ich würde sagen: mit parken im Tal, gechillt hoch fahren und bissl mit den locals schnacken: 3-4 Runden


----------



## dennis9510 (14. September 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Parkmöglichkeiten gibt's reichlich, entweder am Trail direkt oder unten am Bahnhof.
> 
> Wie viele Abfahrten möglich sind hängt stark von den Beinen ab. Die Eisbergsteige hoch ist man sehr schnell, wenn die Waden dick genug sind. Ich fahre lieber außen rum am Wald entlang, da ist man so etwa 20-30min unterwegs.
> 
> Ich würde sagen: mit parken im Tal, gechillt hoch fahren und bissl mit den locals schnacken: 3-4 Runden



Ok danke dir für die Einschätzung ?

Klar nicht optimal von Tü aus noch hinfahren zu müssen... aber Schönbuch hat halt auch irgendwo seine Grenzen und der Trail am Ortsrand von Kusterdingen nach Kfurt runter ist dann doch sehr sehr eng und kurz, wenn auch mit netten Sprüngen und spaßigen Sektionen.


----------



## Deleted 500750 (16. September 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Gerade dran vorbei gefahren auf dem Rückweg von der Alb: ist immer noch gesperrt, aber waren schon wieder FF-Kiddies am Start. Habe sie angesprochen, blöde freche Bemerkung einkassiert


War gestern dort. Die Kiddies buddeln schon wieder wie die Großen. Schade.... aber im gewissen Rahmen auch verständlich.
Klar, es hängen Zettel aus. Dies aber seit Wochen unverändert. Die Informationspolitik lässt zu wünschen übrig. Siehe auch hier...
Wirklich so schwer, einfach mal einen aktuellen Stand zu posten, Personen zu informieren und, mit am wichtigsten, zu sagen, wie jemand unterstützen kann? Was bringt eine e-mail an einen Verein? Warum äußert sich der oder diejenige nicht?

Es wollen einige helfen, nur muss auch etwas bereitgestellt werden. Ist es der Pfeil oder nicht? Wer nimmt Kontakt mit dem Forstamt auf? Wie ist der Stand? Gibt es Gespräche? Wie kann unerstützt werden?

Läuft eigentlich irgendwas?

Muss alternativ etwas unternommen werden?

Ich fände es schade, wenn in Zukunft nichts mehr geht. Es muss zusammengehalten und in eine Richtung argumentiert werden. Nur ohne Informationen wird NICHTS passieren...


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. September 2020)

Solange die Lage in Tübingen so unübersichtlich ist, einfach mal nach Eningen kommen.
Zur Zeit sind alle Lines trocken und gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis9510 (17. September 2020)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Solange die Lage in Tübingen so unübersichtlich ist, einfach mal nach Eningen kommen.
> Zur Zeit sind alle Lines trocken und gut fahrbar.



Ist das bei dieser Deponie? Oder wo ist das?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. September 2020)

Ja, ist auf der Deponie Eichberg in Eningen.


----------



## DocB (17. September 2020)

Auch Tables zum üben? Habe noch "Respekt" vor Sprüngen mit Loch in der Mitte..


----------



## dennis9510 (17. September 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Auch Tables zum üben? Habe noch "Respekt" vor Sprüngen mit Loch in der Mitte..



So gehts mir auch, aber sieht ganz nett aus, um ins springen reinzukommen. Denke ich werde die Tage mal hin!

Danke @Ride-on-Chris


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. September 2020)

Ja gibt auch Tables zum Üben.


Kleinere Tables dann in Pfullingen auf der roten Strecke.


----------



## DocB (17. September 2020)

Schick. Pfullingen rote Strecke?


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. September 2020)

Infos gibt's hier:






						Bikepark - MTB-Club Pfullingen e.V.
					

Macht euch bitte vor dem Befahren mit der Benutzungsordnung des Bikeparks vertraut und schickt uns unbedingt den unterschriebenen Haftungsausschluss. Download Haftungsausschluss (PDF) Aktuelle Informationen




					www.mtb-pfullingen.de
				




Auf beiden Strecken gilt, wie generell in jedem Bikepark, Haftungsausschluss unterschreiben.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (17. September 2020)

Bin morgen ab 13 Uhr im Eninger Park.
Zuerst Grillen, dann fahren.
Wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach vorbei kommen.


----------



## dennis9510 (17. September 2020)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Bin morgen ab 13 Uhr im Eninger Park.
> Zuerst Grillen, dann fahren.
> Wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach vorbei kommen.



Hab tatsächlich auch vor, morgen hinzufahren. Vorausgesetzt ich krieg mein Bike ins Auto verfrachtet ? Uhrzeit kann ich noch nicht genau sagen. Schreib hier dann nochmal rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (18. September 2020)

Lese ab 12:30 Uhr dann aber nicht mehr.


----------



## dennis9510 (18. September 2020)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Lese ab 12:30 Uhr dann aber nicht mehr.


Immer noch nicht ganz sicher, hab’s aber vor. Erkennst mich dann am grünen Nukeproof-Rad!


----------



## dennis9510 (21. September 2020)

War btw am Samstag früh in Eningen, war natürlich niemand sonst da. Klar, kurze Strecke, aber echt spaßige Sektionen, wobei ich die "Dirt-Tables" aus deinem zweiten Video weggelassen habe, ich glaub das ist einfach nichts für mich. Vielleicht muss sowas auch einfach mal jemand für mich clearen und dann gehts, keine Ahnung


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. September 2020)

Meinst du mit clearen, dass dir jemand vornedraus fährt?

An die Länge der Dirts muss man sich halt Stück für Stück ranarbeiten.

Nach ein, zwei Kurbelumdrehungen von Starthügel rollen lassen (nicht bremsen  ), dann passt die Länge für den ersten Sprung ohne abzuziehen.

Der zweite sollte mit etwas abziehen dann auch bald passen.

Denn dritten schaft man meisst nur wenn man zwischen zweitem und drittem 1-2 in die Pedale haut.
Der 4te und 5te sind dann wieder passend.


----------



## dennis9510 (21. September 2020)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Meinst du mit clearen, dass dir jemand vornedraus fährt?
> 
> An die Länge der Dirts muss man sich halt Stück für Stück ranarbeiten.
> 
> ...



Ja genau, das mein ich!

Ok top, vielleicht test ichs dann ja das nächste Mal


----------



## vanhelm (21. September 2020)

Das in Eningen sieht ja mal top aus! Kann mir jemand sagen wie genau man da hin kommt? Gibt es dieses "Highlight" zufällig auf Komoot?
Wir würden aus Richtung Pfullingen kommen... vielleicht wäre ein kleiner Abstecher dorthin heute Abend noch möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (21. September 2020)

Einfach Deponie Eichberg, Eningen googeln.


----------



## Deleted 500750 (21. September 2020)

Schaut echt gut aus!


----------



## Juuro (3. Oktober 2020)

„News“ zum FranzTrail aus dem Oktober Newsletter des RV Pfeils: 



> *Sperrung der MTB-Strecke FranzTrail*
> 
> Unser Vorsitzender Michael Rühle ist im Gespräch mit der Forstverwaltung, um eine Legalisierung der Strecke zu erreichen. Die Strecke wurde bis zur Sperrung im August vor allem von Kindern und Jugendlichen genutzt. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass für eine Legalisierung ein Trägerverein gebraucht wird. Das könnte der Pfeil sein oder aber eine extra Organisation.


----------



## Deleted 500750 (9. Oktober 2020)

Top 👍

Da sich die alternativen Einfahrten inzwischen gut etabliert haben, muss der Forst nichtmal die Sperren zur Seite ziehen...


----------



## Deleted 500750 (10. November 2020)

Wird wohl nichts mehr. Egal. Fährt sich anscheinend auch so ganz gut.


----------



## Jierdan (10. November 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Wird wohl nichts mehr. Egal. Fährt sich anscheinend auch so ganz gut.



Was meinst du? Palmer hat sich erst vor wenigen Tagen vor Ort ein Bild gemacht, sich positiv zu den Trails geäußert und angegeben, sich für ihre Legalisierung/Duldung einzusetzen. Ob das jetzt heiße Luft war oder ob da tatsächlich was passiert bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Deleted 500750 (11. November 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Palmer hat sich erst vor wenigen Tagen vor Ort ein Bild gemacht, sich positiv zu den Trails geäußert und angegeben, sich für ihre Legalisierung/Duldung einzusetzen. Ob das jetzt heiße Luft war oder ob da tatsächlich was passiert bleibt abzuwarten.


Echt? Cool, hab ich garnichts davon mitbekommen.... wäre klasse wenn da was gehen würde!
 Es ist hier so ruhig um die ganze Thematik geworden, da dachte ich, es ist eingeschlafen 😉


----------



## damage0099 (11. November 2020)

Es wird trotzdem Jahre dauern, falls überhaupt je was draus werden könnte.


----------



## wuppi18 (11. November 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Es wird trotzdem Jahre dauern, falls überhaupt je was draus werden könnte.


----------



## wuppi18 (11. November 2020)

Skeptiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (11. November 2020)

wuppi18 schrieb:


> Skeptiker


Paar km weg von mir wurde ebenfalls etwas genehmigt.
Das ganze dauerte wohl 4 Jahre.
Habe ich vor ein paar Wochen beiläufig mitbekommen.


----------



## DocB (11. November 2020)

Ja, ist sehr zäh in D. Aber gar nix versuchen ist auch doof, heißt dann immer "ihr verweigert euch der Diskussion". Man sieht, ich bin verheiratet


----------



## damage0099 (11. November 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Ja, ist sehr zäh in D. Aber gar nix versuchen ist auch doof, heißt dann immer "ihr verweigert euch der Diskussion". Man sieht, ich bin verheiratet


Die Jungs sahen äußerst frustriert aus.
Ich kenne niemanden, der sich das freiwillig antun möchte...ohne garantierten Erfolg!


----------



## Deleted 500750 (11. November 2020)

" Boris Palmer, der Bürgermeister von Tübingen, schaut sich gemeinsam mit dem RV Pfeil Tübingen 1905 e.V. eine Mountainbike Strecke im Wald an. Seht euch das Video an, wie unkompliziert so ein Gespräch verlaufen kann, wenn sich die Verantwortlichen, gemeinsam mit den Mountainbiker, vor Ort zu einem Termin treffen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





"


----------



## damage0099 (11. November 2020)

Ja, das Gespräch ist unkompliziert 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻Der Rest nicht.
Wünsche euch natürlich viel Erfolg!
Bin gespannt...


----------



## loretto6 (12. November 2020)

Ich war heute am Hang oberhalb der Goldersbach Klause unterwegs, als ein Trnsporter auf der Forststraße kam. Der Fahrer hat mich gefragt, wo denn der Trail sei. Der sei jetzt legalisiert und er stelle die Schilder auf. Es tut sich also was in Tübingen.


----------



## Juuro (12. November 2020)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Hang oberhalb der Goldersbach Klause unterwegs, als ein Trnsporter auf der Forststraße kam. Der Fahrer hat mich gefragt, wo denn der Trail sei. Der sei jetzt legalisiert und er stelle die Schilder auf. Es tut sich also was in Tübingen.


Ernsthaft? Das wär ja ultra schnell.


----------



## DocB (13. November 2020)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Ich war heute am Hang oberhalb der Goldersbach Klause unterwegs, als ein Trnsporter auf der Forststraße kam. Der Fahrer hat mich gefragt, wo denn der Trail sei. Der sei jetzt legalisiert und er stelle die Schilder auf. Es tut sich also was in Tübingen.


Der Trail, der unten nach einer "schmierigen" Spitzkurve auf dem kleinen Teerweg an der Klause endet?
Wird leider immer abgekürzt und teilweise rutscht der Pfad ab.. ich habe da schon dran gearbeitet (Bäume als Begrenzung am Rand, Steine usw.) - wer kümmert sich dann "offiziell"? Biete hiermit meine Hilfe an!


----------



## loretto6 (13. November 2020)

Genau der. Beim Einstieg zum mittleren Teil waren die gestern zugange. Und die letzte Kehre sah gestern furchtbar aus, war für mich nicht mehr fahrbar mit Matsch und Rinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (13. November 2020)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Genau der. Beim Einstieg zum mittleren Teil waren die gestern zugange. Und die letzte Kehre sah gestern furchtbar aus, war für mich nicht mehr fahrbar mit Matsch und Rinnen.


Wer sind denn "die"? Stadt? RVPfeil? DAV? Grundsätzlich schon mal gut... 
Die Kurve geht schon noch, aber man sollte sie doch vllt. mal befestigen. Aber wenn das "offiziell" wird, kommt bestimmt ein "Weichspülaktion".
Trotzdem gut, bei wem darf man sich bedanken?


----------



## r.ami (15. November 2020)

Hab mir das Ganze heute mal angeschaut. Bisher stehen nur zwei Pfosten; ganz unten und am Ende des mittleren Teils... 🤔
Hoffentlich kommen da auch wirklich trail-Schilder ran und keine Verbote. Am Safrigrain-trail steht am Einstieg auch ein leerer Pfosten und am Einstieg des trails unterhalb des Olgahains bis zum Kirnbachsträßchen auch. 


Ende mittlere Teil 


unten 


Einstieg Safrigrain-trail 


Runter zum Kirnbach


----------



## DocB (15. November 2020)

Woher kommt den die Initiative, das zu legalisieren? Olgahain hatte ich mitbekommen, aber die anderen? Auch DAV?


----------



## tical2000 (16. November 2020)

Moin, also ich ahne da nichts Gutes was die Pfosten angeht.... Da bin ich sehr gespannt was da für Schilder dran kommen. Hab da bezüglich Legalisierung gar nichts mitbekommen. 

Bzgl Franz Viertel war heute ein Treffen zwischen Stadtverwaltung und der Forst Behörde. Weiß aber noch nicht was da raus gekommen ist. 

Am Nordring lagen heute auch zig Bäume quer über dem Trail. Hoffentlich nur normale Baumfällarbeiten...


----------



## Deleted 500750 (16. November 2020)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Moin, also ich ahne da nichts Gutes was die Pfosten angeht.


Diese Vermutung habe ich auch - wäre schön, wenn wir uns irren würden


----------



## tical2000 (16. November 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Diese Vermutung habe ich auch - wäre schön, wenn wir uns irren würden


Ich irre mich da auch sehr gerne!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sprudler (22. November 2020)

Auf der Böblinger Seite vom Schönbuch wurde bereits ausgeschildert.
Bei Herrenberg die Jäger Spezial Tour. Trauf/Alter Rain/Jägerweg auf alten Strecken als MTB Shared Variante ausgeschildert. Track auf der NP Seite. 
Teile vom HW5 Richtung Entringen, teils auch parallel. Beschilderung noch nicht vollständig. Weiterführung bis Bebenhausen soll folgen.
Eselstritt-Trail, neu angelegt vom Eselstritt Richtung Golfplatz bis Abzweig Wiebke Stein/Birkensee. Ausgeschildert, aber braucht noch Pflege und Befahrungen.
In der Mache, Weißer Stein Richtung Golfplatz, neu angelegte MTB Variante.


----------



## Juuro (23. November 2020)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Auf der Böblinger Seite vom Schönbuch wurde bereits ausgeschildert.
> Bei Herrenberg die Jäger Spezial Tour. Trauf/Alter Rain/Jägerweg auf alten Strecken als MTB Shared Variante ausgeschildert. Track auf der NP Seite.
> Teile vom HW5 Richtung Entringen, teils auch parallel. Beschilderung noch nicht vollständig. Weiterführung bis Bebenhausen soll folgen.
> Eselstritt-Trail, neu angelegt vom Eselstritt Richtung Golfplatz bis Abzweig Wiebke Stein/Birkensee. Ausgeschildert, aber braucht noch Pflege und Befahrungen.
> In der Mache, Weißer Stein Richtung Golfplatz, neu angelegte MTB Variante.


Das klingt ja schon recht gut!

Für was steht NP?


----------



## DocB (23. November 2020)

NaturPark


----------



## DocB (23. November 2020)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Genau der. Beim Einstieg zum mittleren Teil waren die gestern zugange. Und die letzte Kehre sah gestern furchtbar aus, war für mich nicht mehr fahrbar mit Matsch und Rinnen.


Also ich war gestern dort, keine Pfosten, keine Schilder. Aber jemand hat am Trail gearbeitet, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## s37 (26. November 2020)

wow...ich sollte öfter hier mitlesen! die trails um tübingen sind mir soweit bekannt...der begriff "safrigrain trail" sagt mir aber nichts...ist das der "kirnbach-trail" (siehe trailforks)




und die 3-teilige-abfahrt vom olgahain nach bebenhausen wird legal?!

also wenn das mal stimmt


----------



## r.ami (27. November 2020)

s37 schrieb:


> und die 3-teilige-abfahrt vom olgahain nach bebenhausen wird legal?!


das ist der Safrigrain-Trail. So heißt der untere Teil des Wanderwegs ganz offiziell.

Dein Kirnbach-trail ist der Goldersbach-DH

Sollte glaub mal wieder schauen, ob sich inzwischen was getan hat, oder ob die Pfosten immer noch nackig in der Gegend stehen...


----------



## Sprudler (27. November 2020)

Am Olgahain gibts ja schon "länger" legale Strecken. Den Wilhelm bin ich mal runter im Sommer, war glaube ich auch entsprechend ausgeschildert Hierlang


----------



## s37 (27. November 2020)

Also es wird definitiv auch als nächstes ausgekundschaftet, ob das inzwischen auch offiziell ausgeschildert ist! Wobei es ja (fast) egal ist...


----------



## DocB (27. November 2020)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Am Olgahain gibts ja schon "länger" legale Strecken. Den Wilhelm bin ich mal runter im Sommer, war glaube ich auch entsprechend ausgeschildert Hierlang


Den Trail durch den eigentlichen Olgahain zur Umgehung der Treppen fahre ich ständig (bergauf), ist aber nur wenig ausgeschildert. Ganz Okay.

Den Trail runter nach Bebenhausen über die Rückegasse parallel oberhalb zum Wanderweg ganz selten, das ist ein unspaßiges Ding (feucht, leicht bergauf tw., -Rückegasse halt). Nach der Forstwegüberquerung (kommt da noch eine Brücke über den Graben? Bauen darf man ja nicht) hätte das Gelände deutlich mehr Potential, aber es bleibt eine Rückegasse mit anfangs lieblos reingeworfenen Steinen und später Schlammgarantie. Endet leider auch wieder auf einem Forstweg und nutzt die Höhenmeter nicht recht aus. 
Man hätte prima parallel zum Wanderweg (HW5) oberhalb im sonnigen Hang (trocken!) eine Strecke abstecken können. Gebaut hätte ich schon. Aber auf dem Wilhelm mache ich nix, das ist einfach eine schlechte Grundlage. Fahre ich halt den HW5 runter mit entsprechendem Konfliktpotential.


----------



## Schwaal (28. November 2020)

r.ami schrieb:


> Hab mir das Ganze heute mal angeschaut. Bisher stehen nur zwei Pfosten; ganz unten und am Ende des mittleren Teils... 🤔
> Hoffentlich kommen da auch wirklich trail-Schilder ran und keine Verbote. Am Safrigrain-trail steht am Einstieg auch ein leerer Pfosten und am Einstieg des trails unterhalb des Olgahains bis zum Kirnbachsträßchen auch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1150636
> ...


Also im Schaichtal stehen die gleichen Pfosten mit diesen Schildern dran.
Scheint so, als ob da die Schilder (...wobei der uphill im ersten Bild nicht befahrbar aussieht) dich zum nächsten Trail führen sollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuppi18 (28. November 2020)

Is ja spannend Das!!


----------



## Deleted 500750 (29. November 2020)

Schwaal schrieb:


> Also im Schaichtal stehen die gleichen Pfosten mit diesen Schildern dran.
> Scheint so, als ob da die Schilder (...wobei der uphill im ersten Bild nicht befahrbar aussieht) dich zum nächsten Trail führen sollen.


Wo ist das genau?


----------



## Deleted 500750 (29. November 2020)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Ich irre mich da auch sehr gerne!!


Gibt es hier was neues? Leider keine Zeit gehabt um mal selbst voerbeizuschauen.


----------



## Schwaal (30. November 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Wo ist das genau?



Walddorf Richtung Dettenhausen...steckt aber wohl noch in den Kinderschuhen


----------



## tical2000 (30. November 2020)

Kauris schrieb:


> Gibt es hier was neues? Leider keine Zeit gehabt um mal selbst voerbeizuschauen.


Bisher stehen da bei der Goldersbachklause bzw. Olgahain nur die Pfosten. War gestern da.


----------



## Juuro (30. November 2020)

Schwaal schrieb:


> Walddorf Richtung Dettenhausen...steckt aber wohl noch in den Kinderschuhen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1160134
> 
> ...


Wow, das klingt gut. Auch wenn es noch bissl dauert.


----------



## DocB (30. November 2020)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Bisher stehen da bei der Goldersbachklause bzw. Olgahain nur die Pfosten. War gestern da.


Ja, es stehen Pfosten. Könnte aber auch der Wanderweg sein? War auch gestern da


----------



## Sprudler (1. Dezember 2020)

Offiziell Online auf der NP Seite ist die Lustnauer Runde schon getracked. Suchts bitte selber raus, ist nicht so schwer. Ich mags jedenfalls nicht direkt verlinken. Die Schilder wachsen grad wie Pilze. Ne Ranzenpuffer Runde/Tour gibts wohl auch. Wäre dann die Dettenhausener Baustelle. Also mindestens 3 Rundkurse im übergeordneten, knapp 100km "Trailnetz" mit ~ 20% Singletrail Anteil.


----------



## DocB (2. Dezember 2020)

Tatsächlich... die "Spitz"-Tour geht durch den Olgahain. und Bitzle ist auch drin...
Warum magst Du nicht verlinken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sprudler (2. Dezember 2020)

Weiß net, bin noch zwiegespalten. Ist in erster Linie ja Besucherlenkung und Marketingkonzept. Davon abgesehen war eine (Neu)beschilderung aller Wege überfällig. Schön das was geht. Kommt jetzt leider zu nem Zeitpunkt wo die Parkplätze selbst unter der Woche bei mäßigem Wetter voll sind.
Die Streckenführung ist teilweise gut, teilweise hätte mans auch einfach lassen können. Manche Perlen werden aus nachvollziehbaren Gründen (Lenkung oder Natur/Denkmalschutz/Wegerecht) höchst unattraktiv umschifft. In normalen Zeiten ist das Befahren an 6 von 7 Tagen kein Problem. Horst Heckträger kommt aber Sonntag Nachmittag bei Prachtwetter, hat Komoot am Start und braucht Bilder von sich und den Perlen. Deshalb verkneif ich mir nen Direktlink.


----------



## DocB (3. Dezember 2020)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Horst Heckträger


 der war gut..
Horst wird aber auf komoot bestimmt die "offiziellen" Routen präsentiert bekommen und hier eh nicht mitlesen - könnte man also verlinken als Diskussionsgrundlage "unter uns". Aber okay, ich finde es auch so bzw. hab' schon.
Bin insgesamt überrascht, dass einige Sachen da aufgenommen wurden (unterer Olgahain, Jägersteigwegle Ri Rohrau, ..) - oft aber dann weitere schöne Teile weggelassen. Trotzdem bleibt es eine Art Ghettoisierung.. bin mal gespannt, was passiert wenn man sich nicht dran hält. Eigentlich sollte es anders herum sein: alle Wanderwege sind "Dual use", dann gibt es wenige Ausnahmen, wo man die Nutzer trennt (rasante Abfahrten ohne Wanderer, sensible Gebiete ohne Radler)


----------



## Sprudler (3. Dezember 2020)

Klar geht das demnächst sowieso online. Von daher hast du wohl recht und "man" könnte/sollte hier oder in nem extra Thema die Diskussions/Informationsgrundlage verlinken.

Dass man eine MTB Trasse nicht auf einen Premiumwanderweg legt ist schon nachvollziehbar. Aber diese komischen Forstwege/Rückegassen. Da fahr ich lieber gleich entspannt durchs Goldersbachtal. Einiges war vorher schon legal ist jetzt aber zusätzlich gepatched. Der HW5 wurde auf Herrenberger Seite teilweise umverlegt, die alte Wegführung wird als MTB (shared!) genutzt. Da wurde ein vielbefahrener Singletrail tatsächlich legal.
Es gibt wohl BB und TÜ als Zuständige und zusätzlich musste das O.K. der durchfahrenen Teilgemeinde/Grundstückseigner eingeholt werden. Deshalb sind einige der von der Wegführung logischen Teile raus (Muneck, Grafenberg, kalter Brunnen..?) und es geht direkt oder im Umweg über Ausweichtrassen weiter.
Einstieg in die Runden ist ja meist ein Parkplatz. Für die Wanderer sind schon überall Rundwege wo man unbedarft den Schildern hinterherläuft ausgewiesen. Streckenlänge vorgegeben, für jeden was dabei. Rad und EBike Touren genauso. Zuletzt jetzt noch die vorgefertigten MTB Runden.


----------



## DocB (3. Dezember 2020)

Ah ja, interessant. Du scheinst Insiderwissen zu haben.


----------



## Sprudler (3. Dezember 2020)

Die Quelle ist seriös, aber nicht hier angemeldet.


----------



## RafRov (6. Dezember 2020)

Toll das ich hier ein Thread mit Leiten aus meiner Region gefunden habe 




Sprudler schrieb:


> Auf der Böblinger Seite vom Schönbuch wurde bereits ausgeschildert.
> Bei Herrenberg die Jäger Spezial Tour. Trauf/Alter Rain/Jägerweg auf alten Strecken als MTB Shared Variante ausgeschildert. Track auf der NP Seite.
> Teile vom HW5 Richtung Entringen, teils auch parallel. Beschilderung noch nicht vollständig. Weiterführung bis Bebenhausen soll folgen.
> Eselstritt-Trail, neu angelegt vom Eselstritt Richtung Golfplatz bis Abzweig Wiebke Stein/Birkensee. Ausgeschildert, aber braucht noch Pflege und Befahrungen.
> In der Mache, Weißer Stein Richtung Golfplatz, neu angelegte MTB Variante.



habe bei Bebenhausen bisher noch nichts gesehen , leider.


DocB schrieb:


> NaturPark


Ihr meint das Abgesperrte Gebiet im Schönbuch wo man die Tore aufmachen muss?



Gibt es hier irgendwo eine Übersicht mit allen Trails am und im Schönbuch? Ich kenne nur den Trail in Herrenberg vom VFL.
Den Buggel hoch zum Naturfreundehaus hängt jetzt auch ein neues Trail-Schild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (6. Dezember 2020)

RafRov schrieb:


> Ihr meint das Abgesperrte Gebiet im Schönbuch wo man die Tore aufmachen muss?


Der Naturpark selbst ist noch viel größer als nur das Gebiet hinter den Toren. Das ist ja nur der innere Teil mit den Wildruhezonen und so. Hier findest du ne Karte vom ganzen Naturpark: https://regio.outdooractive.com/oar-naturpark-schoenbuch/de/touren/
Da findet man auch die 3,5 offiziellen Trails, die es bisher gibt.


----------



## RafRov (6. Dezember 2020)

Juuro schrieb:


> Der Naturpark selbst ist noch viel größer als nur das Gebiet hinter den Toren. Das ist ja nur der innere Teil mit den Wildruhezonen und so. Hier findest du ne Karte vom ganzen Naturpark: https://regio.outdooractive.com/oar-naturpark-schoenbuch/de/touren/
> Da findet man auch die 3,5 offiziellen Trails, die es bisher gibt.


Wow ... danke für Deinen Kommentar. Die Liste ist ja mega. Finde dort aber nur den Trail vom VFL Herrenberg welcher als Downhill beziffert wurde. Was sind denn die anderen 2,5 🥸?


----------



## Juuro (6. Dezember 2020)

RafRov schrieb:


> Wow ... danke für Deinen Kommentar. Die Liste ist ja mega. Finde dort aber nur den Trail vom VFL Herrenberg welcher als Downhill beziffert wurde. Was sind denn die anderen 2,5 🥸?


Also wenn ich da nach Mountainbike filtere seh ich sowohl links in der Liste als auch auf der Karte 4 Trails. Wobei zwei davon fast die selbe Route haben. Drei in Herrenberg am Schloßberg (einer davon ist der Downhill-Track) und einer rund um Pfrondorf.


----------



## RafRov (6. Dezember 2020)

Jäger Tour?


----------



## Juuro (6. Dezember 2020)

RafRov schrieb:


> Jäger Tour?


Zum Beispiel. Die Jäger Spezial-Tour ist die mit nur kurzen und ner langen Variante. Und dann gibt's wie gesagt noch die Spitz-Tour rund um Pfrondorf.


----------



## DocB (6. Dezember 2020)

Alles brav um die Kernzone herumgelegt... Bin mal gespannt, ob der Diebsteig-Trail rein kommt


----------



## wuppi18 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab heute mal diese Jäger Tour unter die Stollen genommen.
Naja wenn ich eins hätte ,dann wäre ich mit dem Gravelbike gefahren.Da ich keins habe kann ich das natürlich nicht einschätzen aber ich denke das is ne optimale Tour fürs graveln.(heute jedoch an einigen Stellen zu matschig )
Schön das es an der gebauten Line vorbei geht ,die Abfahrt is sehr erfrischend .Danke und ein großes Lob an die Trailbauer !!!
Also positive Kritik ,es ist ein Einstig ins Miteinander im Wald ,in der Zukunft wünsche ich mir mehr bestehende Wanderwegabschnitte zu integrieren (hab den ein u anderen entdecken dürfen) oder eben parallel zum Wanderweg einen MTB Trail anzulegen.
Keine Ahnung wer bei der Planung beteiligt war ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen das ambitionierte MTBler  diese Runde  als Alternative dafür sehn nicht selbstständig ausgesuchte  interessante Routen für sich zu erfahren


----------



## Sprudler (6. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt ist einer dazwischengerutscht: Das ist noch nichtmal ein offizieller Fußweg und obendrein im Bannwald. Die Hoffnung ist wohl eher, dass solche Strecken aufrund des neuen Angebotes in Zukunft nicht mehr befahren werden.

Hier ein Beitrag mit der Streckenplanung von 2016. Wenn ichs recht verstanden habe hat der Naturpark einen Externen für ein Konzept beauftragt und LRA und Forst prüfen dann die Machbarkeit. DAV Tü muss da einiges an Vorschlägen eingebracht haben.


----------



## damage0099 (7. Dezember 2020)

wuppi18 schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mal diese Jäger Tour unter die Stollen genommen.
> Naja wenn ich eins hätte ,dann wäre ich mit dem Gravelbike gefahren.Da ich keins habe kann ich das natürlich nicht einschätzen aber ich denke das is ne optimale Tour fürs graveln.(heute jedoch an einigen Stellen zu matschig )
> Schön das es an der gebauten Line vorbei geht ,die Abfahrt is sehr erfrischend .Danke und ein großes Lob an die Trailbauer !!!
> Also positive Kritik ,es ist ein Einstig ins Miteinander im Wald ,in der Zukunft wünsche ich mir mehr bestehende Wanderwegabschnitte zu integrieren (hab den ein u anderen entdecken dürfen) oder eben parallel zum Wanderweg einen MTB Trail anzulegen.
> Keine Ahnung wer bei der Planung beteiligt war ich kann mir jedoch nicht vorstellen das ambitionierte MTBler  diese Runde  als Alternative dafür sehn nicht selbstständig ausgesuchte  interessante Routen für sich zu erfahren


Hast du was anderes erwartet?
Wir sollten mal wieder ne Runde graveln 😜


----------



## DocB (13. Dezember 2020)

In der Tat stehen jetzt Schilder, da sind auch die Namen der Trails dran.
Scheint viele anzuziehen, aus dem ehemals versteckten Pfädchen ist jetzt eine Matschepampe-Rutschban geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (13. Dezember 2020)

Das war doch klar


----------



## Schwaal (13. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> In der Tat stehen jetzt Schilder, da sind auch die Namen der Trails dran.
> Scheint viele anzuziehen, aus dem ehemals versteckten Pfädchen ist jetzt eine Matschepampe-Rutschban geworden
> Anhang anzeigen 1168257
> Anhang anzeigen 1168256


...sag mal, trägst du einen roten Helm ? Glaube wir haben uns an dem Trail jetzt schon das zweite Mal getroffen...


----------



## Schwaal (13. Dezember 2020)

Ah ha, kann mich zwischen den Ästen erkennen...ich lach mich schlapp 😁


----------



## RafRov (13. Dezember 2020)

Schwaal schrieb:


> Walddorf Richtung Dettenhausen...steckt aber wohl noch in den Kinderschuhen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1160134
> 
> ...





DocB schrieb:


> In der Tat stehen jetzt Schilder, da sind auch die Namen der Trails dran.
> Scheint viele anzuziehen, aus dem ehemals versteckten Pfädchen ist jetzt eine Matschepampe-Rutschban geworden
> Anhang anzeigen 1168257
> Anhang anzeigen 1168256


Ihr meint den o.g Trail?
Hat jemand Geo Daren für mich?


----------



## Juuro (13. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> In der Tat stehen jetzt Schilder, da sind auch die Namen der Trails dran.
> Scheint viele anzuziehen, aus dem ehemals versteckten Pfädchen ist jetzt eine Matschepampe-Rutschban geworden


Naja, wenn es in Tübingen so geregnet hat wie hier in Stuttgart die letzten Tage - wovon ich ausgehe - dann reichen fünf Leute pro tag und Trail um da eine Matschepampe drauf zu machen. 
Welcher Trail ist das jetzt?


----------



## DocB (13. Dezember 2020)

Schwaal schrieb:


> ...sag mal, trägst du einen roten Helm ? Glaube wir haben uns an dem Trail jetzt schon das zweite Mal getroffen...


Dunkelrot, ja. Du ganz in Schwarz - davon gibt es leider ziemlich viele.. Beim ersten Mal hast Du mich gefragt, wo es lang geht?


----------



## DocB (13. Dezember 2020)

Juuro schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es in Tübingen so geregnet hat wie hier in Stuttgart die letzten Tage - wovon ich ausgehe - dann reichen fünf Leute pro tag und Trail um da eine Matschepampe drauf zu machen.
> Welcher Trail ist das jetzt?


Hägnach-Trail. Kommt unten an der Goldersbachklause raus


----------



## Schwaal (14. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Dunkelrot, ja. Du ganz in Schwarz - davon gibt es leider ziemlich viele.. Beim ersten Mal hast Du mich gefragt, wo es lang geht?


...ist ja witzig. 
Bist du dann hoch zum Olgahain als du an mir vorbei bist ? Hatte Probleme mit meiner Schaltung, bekomm die nicht meht gscheid´ eingestellt (neues Schaltauge kommt morgen)
Dann sind jetzt die Einstiege durch das Meer der gelben Schildchen nicht mehr zu verfehlen!


----------



## DocB (15. Dezember 2020)

Nächstes Mal sollten wir vielleicht zusammen weiter  fahren - allerdings scheinst Du mehr PS zu haben als ich  
Ja, Olgahain hoch, Bebenhausen, Waldhäuser Ost, Hagelloch, Ammertal, Tü.
Bin den Wilhelm-Trail ein Stück gefahren- Ein einziges Schlammloch. Das ist und bleibt für mich eine  Fehlplanung. Klar kann man das mit Steinplatten usw. fahrbar umbauen, aber das würde viele Hände und Tage brauchen. Bleiben tut die langweilige Streckenführung über die Rückegasse (mit Bergaufstück)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (15. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Nächstes Mal sollten wir vielleicht zusammen weiter  fahren - allerdings scheinst Du mehr PS zu haben als ich
> Ja, Olgahain hoch, Bebenhausen, Waldhäuser Ost, Hagelloch, Ammertal, Tü.
> Bin den Wilhelm-Trail ein Stück gefahren- Ein einziges Schlammloch. Das ist und bleibt für mich eine  Fehlplanung. Klar kann man das mit Steinplatten usw. fahrbar umbauen, aber das würde viele Hände und Tage brauchen. Bleiben tut die langweilige Streckenführung über die Rückegasse (mit Bergaufstück)



Wie haben das unsere kanadischen Freunde in Freiburg gehandhabt? Die Trails dort kommen mir gut entwässert vor und da liegen ja auch nicht im großen Stil Steinplatten... Klassisch römischer Straßenbau und einzelne Entwässerungsgräben?


----------



## DocB (15. Dezember 2020)

1. Baue nicht genau dort, wo eine undurchlässige Schicht ist (der Wilhelm-Trail zieht genau da entlang)
2. Wenn du doch solch ein Stück schneidest, sorge für Gefälle (der Wilhelm-Trail geht sehr flach dahin)
3. Sorge für Drainage (der Wilhelm-Trail läuft zum große Teil in Spurrillen vom Harvester. Quasi doppelt schlimm: verdichteter Boden und eine Senke)
Alles das habe ich in Freiburg nicht gesehen- meist eh mehr Gefälle, das hilft.
Wenn Du Dir Videos aus Kanada ansiehst, da sind da über Sumpfstellen Brettertrails gebaut. Das Ist super viel Arbeit und im Schönbuch eh verboten. Bleiben Steine.
p.s. so sehen solche Schneisen nach Harvester aus (und das ist noch die Harmlose Variante)


----------



## DocB (15. Dezember 2020)

Letztens mal im Dienste der Trails unterwegs.
Viel Lob von den Fußgängern (!) bekommen.


----------



## wuppi18 (15. Dezember 2020)

Super viel Lob auch vong mir


----------



## Schwaal (15. Dezember 2020)

Chapeu!
...helf‘ das nächste Mal gerne mit


----------



## wuppi18 (15. Dezember 2020)

Bin ich immer offen für, gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (16. Dezember 2020)

Wir können uns gerne mal z.B. am Hägnach-Trail treffen. Gerade den oberen Teil sollte man sich mal vornehmen. Und dann ganz unten ab Serpentine..


----------



## RafRov (16. Dezember 2020)

Da wäre ich auch dabei wenn nichts dagegen sprechen würde.
Kann mir jemand behilflich sein in welcher Richtung die Trails liegen ? Orientieeungspunkt Wegstrecke Teufelsbrücke nach Bebenhausen ?


----------



## DocB (16. Dezember 2020)

Such mal auf der Karte nach "Goldersbachklause" - ist nahe an Tübingen. Dort kommt der Hägnachtrail raus.
In Deine Richtung wäre es eher der Jägertrail, der hinter dem Naturfreundehaus Herrenberg vorbeiführt und bestimmt auch Pflege braucht.
Kannst gerne auch nach Tü kommen..


----------



## RafRov (16. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Such mal auf der Karte nach "Goldersbachklause" - ist nahe an Tübingen. Dort kommt der Hägnachtrail raus.
> In Deine Richtung wäre es eher der Jägertrail, der hinter dem Naturfreundehaus Herrenberg vorbeiführt und bestimmt auch Pflege braucht.
> Kannst gerne auch nach Tü komme





DocB schrieb:


> Such mal auf der Karte nach "Goldersbachklause" - ist nahe an Tübingen. Dort kommt der Hägnachtrail raus.


Vielen Dank - will Ihn mal fahren. Bei meiner nächsten Tour werde ich mich mal dort hin begehen. 


DocB schrieb:


> In Deine Richtung wäre es eher der Jägertrail, der hinter dem Naturfreundehaus Herrenberg vorbeiführt und bestimmt auch Pflege braucht.


Ja der ist seit zwei Wochen ausgeschildert, ich wohne quasi mit der Haustüre davor. So 10 Minuten mit dem Bike dahin 
Wer betreut den ? Wisst ihr das eventuell ? Schönbuch Verein ?


----------



## DocB (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich vermute, dass "Niemand" den pflegt. Den gibt es überall... Schilder aufstelle ist das Eine, Trailpflege das Andere. Die schon länger frei gegebenen Trails am Olgahain wurden initial mal vom DAV freigeräumt, aber seitdem habe ich keine Aktivität außer meiner eigenen wahrgeommen.


----------



## DocB (16. Dezember 2020)

Nachdenken hilft: Zur Zeit sind geplante gemeinsame Aktion ja verboten.


----------



## RafRov (16. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Nachdenken hilft: Zur Zeit sind geplante gemeinsame Aktion ja verboten.


Jetzt warten wir ab ... hoffe ab April ist es alles wieder erlaubt


----------



## s37 (16. Dezember 2020)

Im Grunde ist die Legalisierung ja super! Aber ganz ehrlich ist der Wilhelm Trail zum grössten Teil ein Wasserablauf und kein Trail... 

Wieso kann der Wanderweg nach Bebenhausen runter nicht gemeinsam genutzt werden? Es gibt doch tolle Schilder dafür:




Bin am Wochenende trotz Dreckswetter mal die neue MTB-Strecke an der B464 Richtung Parkplatz Weißer Stein gefahren, läuft im Prinzip außen am Gehegezaun entlang. Meist beschildert querfeldein (kein Trail erkennbar) oder das Gröbste weggefräst und das war's dann... Ist ganz schön anstrengend zu fahren in dem Zustand, da müssen erstmal ein paar hundert bikes drüber, bis das die Bezeichnung Trail verdient. Auf geht's Leute (ist auch noch nicht so matschig)


----------



## RafRov (17. Dezember 2020)

s37 schrieb:


> Es gibt doch tolle Schilder dafür:


gutes Schild - sollte überall am Waldeingang stehen und gut ist. Ich fahre mittlerweile trotzdem auf den Wanderwegen. Mir mittlerweile egal, bei dem gendergeschwurble fühle ich mich als MTBler diskriminiert 



s37 schrieb:


> Ist ganz schön anstrengend zu fahren in dem Zustand, da müssen erstmal ein paar hundert bikes drüber, bis das die Bezeichnung Trail verdient. Auf geht's Leute (ist auch noch nicht so matschig)


Geo Daten, sonst Blick ich’s nett xD


----------



## DocB (17. Dezember 2020)

googlen kannst Du?  Einfach mal "B464 Parkplatz Weißer Stein" eingeben und auf die erscheinende Karte klicken. Dann sich den Verlauf der B464 anschauen und sich vorstellen, dass da parallel ein Trail läuft. Ich war auch noch nie dort, aber das würde ich auch ohne Navi finden. Aber ich bin auch alt und habe die Welt noch mit Papierkarten erkundet. Im Gelände sogar mit Kompass....
Nicht böse sein, aber ein wenig eigene Anstrengung muss sein..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (17. Dezember 2020)

Alter ist eine Gabe und keiner Entschuldigung würdig.
..... und wo es im Gelände richtig spannend ist hab i eh meist kein Netz 
Gratuliere - schöne Schilder im Schönbuch - das macht mich glücklich.

Herzliche Grüße aus meim österreichischem Exil vom  "Altöhi"


----------



## Sprudler (17. Dezember 2020)

Die neu entstandenen Trails wie Eselstritt-Trail und Schafhau-Trail (?) zwischen Weißer Stein und Golfplatz bekommen wohl noch ne Behandlung mit schwerem Gerät. Also Fräse, Mulcher oder sowas. Hoffmer mal das der Gerät auch Anlieger kann (Spaß, eher nicht). Das macht der Forst. 
Die Schilder wurden m.W. verexternt und die sind wohl schneller.


----------



## Jierdan (17. Dezember 2020)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Die neu entstandenen Trails wie Eselstritt-Trail und Schafhau-Trail (?) zwischen Weißer Stein und Golfplatz bekommen wohl noch ne Behandlung mit schwerem Gerät. Also Fräse, Mulcher oder sowas. Hoffmer mal das der Gerät auch Anlieger kann (Spaß, eher nicht). Das macht der Forst.
> Die Schilder wurden m.W. verexternt und die sind wohl schneller.


Der Eselstritt wird offiziell?  Was will man denn da shapen, das ist doch blanker Fels, oder verwechsle ich da was?


----------



## Sprudler (17. Dezember 2020)

Es gibt ein neu angelegtes Stück parallel zum Forstweg zwischen Eselstritt und Abzweig Birkensee. Offiziell heißt das Eselstritt-Trail.


----------



## RafRov (17. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> B464 Parkplatz Weißer Stein" eingeben und auf die erscheinende Karte klicken. Dann sich den Verlauf der B464 anschauen und sich vorstellen, dass da parallel ein Trail läuft.


Danke 🙏 das hat mir sehr geholfen, mehr wollte ich nicht.
Ja Karte kenn ich auch noch aber Kompass .. anderes Thema 


DocB schrieb:


> aber ein wenig eigene Anstrengung muss sein..


Kenn mich nur nicht mit den ganzen Namen und Orten aus im Wald  Ich weiß  was die Neue- ins Teufelsbrücke ist, Jagdhütte und Schaafswäsche ... Dann hört es auf 



alböhi schrieb:


> Alter ist eine Gabe und keiner Entschuldigung würdig.


Stimme ich nur zu !


----------



## Juuro (17. Dezember 2020)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Der Eselstritt wird offiziell?  Was will man denn da shapen, das ist doch blanker Fels, oder verwechsle ich da was?





Sprudler schrieb:


> Es gibt ein neu angelegtes Stück parallel zum Forstweg zwischen Eselstritt und Abzweig Birkensee. Offiziell heißt das Eselstritt-Trail.


Das sieht spannend aus (bei Komoot). Ich bin da zwar in der Nähe schon unterwegs gewesen, aber dieses Ding hatte ich bisher nicht gefunden. Danke!


----------



## DocB (17. Dezember 2020)

Oben auf der Hochebene des Brombergs lang (wobei es da ja schon Gefälle hat)? Stimme zu, interessant!
Den Eselstritt-Trail bzw. Wanderweg selber könnte man auch. mal machen- der ist aber so zerfahre, da müsste der Forst große Steine reinkippen. Also kopfgroß oder größer- dann wäre das auch wieder eine Herausforderung (Runterschliddern ist nur doof aber nicht herausfordernd). Ich würde das zur (Natur-) Steintreppe umbauen. Wäre dann auch wieder was für Wanderer.


----------



## backinblack76 (17. Dezember 2020)

Eselstritt war mal mein hometrail. Problem: Oben läuft ein Quelle durch, dadurch Sumpfgebiet und unten stark zerfahren ( wahrscheinlich eher kaputtgebremst weil steil). Müsste man eine Drainage legen.
Parallel vom Bromberg zum Eselstritt (oben) wird nicht viel Gefälle sein.
Schöner währe direkt die Abfahrt vom Birkensee bis ins klein Goldersbachtal.


----------



## DocB (17. Dezember 2020)

Ja, Drainage zusammen mit etwas Befestigung für unten, oben Drainage für die Quelle oder Brücke (Skinny - North Shore). Da aber in der Kernzone - zu gefährlich.
Birkesee runter zum Soldategrab kenne ich, auch zur Teufelsbrücke. Meist Du den, da mündet ja der kleine                                Goldersbach in den großen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backinblack76 (17. Dezember 2020)

Ja glaube schon, bin mit den Flurnamen nicht mehr so vertraut


----------



## Mr_stef (17. Dezember 2020)

wie lang ist denn der "neue" Trail an dem benannten Parkplatz bzw. ist das eine Trailrunde oder nur ein einziger?


----------



## Sprudler (17. Dezember 2020)

Es........ sieht furchtbar aus. Aktuell zerfahren, matschig und voll Laub. Aber immerhin keine Zecken. Das Ding ist im letzten Jahr nochmal ordentlich zerbombt worden. Ein guter Teil ist sicher den Starkregenereignissen geschuldet, aber da geht schon einiges auf Kappe der MTBiker.

Der Eselstritt-Trail geht mit kaum Gefälle vom Eselstritt Richtung Golfplatz. Parallel zum Forst bzw. Radweg welcher im weiteren Verlauf benutzt wird. Trifft da auf den Trail zum Weißen Stein, nach Bebenhausen (bzw. Dettenhausen), Entringen, Herrenberg, Rohrau, Eselstritt. Dann gibt es bislang 2 angegliederte Rundkurse mit Trailanteil. Allgemein aber hoher Forstweganteil.


----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2020)

Wie sind die trails denn technisch?
Lohnt es sich, n paar km Auto anzufahren?
(Corona mal außen vor).
Sollten schon mindestens S2 aufwärts was dabei sein.


----------



## Mr.A (18. Dezember 2020)

ne S2 aufwärts ist da nichts


----------



## DocB (18. Dezember 2020)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wie sind die trails denn technisch?
> Lohnt es sich, n paar km Auto anzufahren?
> (Corona mal außen vor).
> Sollten schon mindestens S2 aufwärts was dabei sein.


Für Dich ist da 0,nix dabei. Reines Konditionsschruppen. Es gibt im Schöbuch ganz wenige kurze Abschnitte, die jemandem "vom Trauf" Spaß machen könnten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (18. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Für Dich ist da 0,nix dabei. Reines Konditionsschruppen. Es gibt im Schöbuch ganz wenige kurze Abschnitte, die jemandem "vom Trauf" Spaß machen könnten.


Danke für die Info!
Hab ich mir halb gedacht.
Offiziell ausgewiesen eben 🤭

Fürs ‚Konditionsschruppen‘ bin ich ja berüchtigt 😝, ist aber irgendwie nimmer meins ☺️😅😅😂😂


----------



## DocB (18. Dezember 2020)

RafRov schrieb:


> Kenn mich nur nicht mit den ganzen Namen und Orten aus im Wald  Ich weiß was die Neue- ins Teufelsbrücke ist, Jagdhütte und Schaafswäsche ... Dann hört es auf


Hier ist die Karte, da sind die meisten Namen drauf..




__





						bikerouter.de
					





					brouter.m11n.de


----------



## Jierdan (19. Dezember 2020)

Hab mir den Wilhelm heut auch mal angeschaut. Gefällt mir eigentlich gut, aber meine Güte, ist das Geläuf tief. Hatte ja mittlerweile Bedenken, ob meine Reifen das überhaupt schaffen, aber die waren in den Tat ausreichend.

Vorher: 




Nachher:


----------



## DocB (19. Dezember 2020)

Schickes Rad.. Ist das Bild  ganz unten auf dem Forstweg vor Bebenhausen? Das vorletzte Stück ist besonders schlimm.. Viel Spaß beim Säubern, der Matsch ist besonders klebrig - habe das schier nicht abbekommen..


----------



## Schwaal (19. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Schickes Rad.. Ist das Bild  ganz unten auf dem Forstweg vor Bebenhausen? Das vorletzte Stück ist besonders schlimm..


...musste ich heute auch feststellen, grausig


----------



## DocB (19. Dezember 2020)

Würde das gerne in Angriff nehmen, am Einfachsten wäre es wahrscheinlich, den Trail ein wenig (20m hangaufwärts) zu verlegen - aber das darf man wahrscheinlich  nicht. Wenn man wüsste, wen man fragen soll ...


----------



## Jierdan (19. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Schickes Rad.. Ist das Bild  ganz unten auf dem Forstweg vor Bebenhausen? Das vorletzte Stück ist besonders schlimm.. Viel Spaß beim Säubern, der Matsch ist besonders klebrig - habe das schier nicht abbekommen..



Danke!  Ja, genau, vor dem kurzen letzten Abschnitt, der verblüffend trocken war 

Der Matsch an den Reifen hat sich auf dem Rückweg wieder verflüchtigt, was am Rahmen hängt darf jetzt erst mal trocknen, bin erst bei Dunkelheit heimgekommen... Ich denke mit MucOff und Aqua2Go sollte das machbar sein, aber ich bin gespannt


----------



## DocB (19. Dezember 2020)

Oder trocknen lassen-  das ist so eine Art Tonerde, die geht trocken dann am Stück ab. Wollte aber heute was umschrauben, da war trocknen lassen keine Option.. geht mit viel Wasser (habe Gartenschlauch - ätsch  ) aber schon irgendwann ab. Ich geh die Tage mal scouten, ob man das Problem umfahren kann. Im oberen Teil gibt es recht viele Steine nahe der Schneise, da könnte man die schlimmste Stellen überbrücken.. Oder Northshore bauen  - Freiwillige vor..


----------



## wuppi18 (19. Dezember 2020)

Wie gesagt ich komm gerne mal runter zum schippen, sollte halt derzeit möglichst Corona konform ablaufen (Pn beschde)


----------



## RafRov (20. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Drainage zusammen


Ja Drainage ist ein gutes Stichwort.
No heute den neuen freigegebenen HägelesWeg Trail ( glaube so heißt er) gefahren. Eine Rutscherei junge Junge 
Aber schön das es endlich Trails im Schönbuch gibt (abgesehen von den 2m  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwaal (20. Dezember 2020)

RafRov schrieb:


> Ja Drainage ist ein gutes Stichwort.
> No heute den neuen freigegebenen HägelesWeg Trail ( glaube so heißt er) gefahren. Eine Rutscherei junge Junge
> Aber schön das es endlich Trails im Schönbuch gibt (abgesehen von den 2m  )


...optimale Bedingungen um dein FEX richtig einzuweihen 😂


----------



## RafRov (20. Dezember 2020)

Schwaal schrieb:


> ...optimale Bedingungen um dein FEX richtig einzuweihen 😂


Hahaha ja aber es war viel zuuuu rutschig , nicht so spaßig 
Muss nächste Woche noch eine Tour fahren... mal schauen ob ich auf der reinen Tour mit dem bike gleich oder schneller bin


----------



## Sprudler (20. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Würde das gerne in Angriff nehmen, am Einfachsten wäre es wahrscheinlich, den Trail ein wenig (20m hangaufwärts) zu verlegen - aber das darf man wahrscheinlich  nicht. Wenn man wüsste, wen man fragen soll ...



Ansprechpartner für die Streckenführung ist der Naturpark. Wegepate für den Tübinger Bereich ist die MTB Gruppe vom DAV Tü.

Es hat 4 Jahre gedauert die Streckenführung zu realisieren. Da werden die kaum begeistert sein wenn 20m weiter wilde Trails entstehen. 
Bevor man Kicker und Ähnliches reinbaut sollte man vielleicht nochmal kurz nachdenken, ob sich nicht ein Plätzchen findet welches nicht so aufmerksam beobachtet wird.


----------



## Jierdan (20. Dezember 2020)

Schon vier Jahre? Da muss doch schon Mal jemand über Möglichkeiten zur Drainage nachgedacht haben? Ich mein, da steht doch sicher nicht erst seit diesem Jahr das Wasser...


----------



## Sprudler (21. Dezember 2020)

Als ich da im Frühsommer gefahren bin war nicht mehr Wasser als auf anderen Trails auch und von zerfahren keine Spur. Und da war der Trail schon legal und der Track online. So what? Aktuell hilfts auch nicht wenn man trotzdem fährt, es ist (fast) überall nass.


----------



## DocB (21. Dezember 2020)

Ja, mag sein, im Frühsommer war hier ja auch große Trockenheit.
Der Trail ist definitiv ein Schlammloch, da dort auch eine Klinge ist - das ist der Beginn einer Quelle oder zumindest dort wo sich das Wasser sammelt. Fahr mal hin und vergleiche das mit dem HW5, der einige 10m weiter unter verläuft und wirklich viel begangen wird - das ist "normale" Feuchtigkeit für einen Trail. Oben auf dem flachen Stück gibt es tiefe Fahrspuren von den Forstmaschinen, die sich in die stark tonhaltige Erde gegraben haben  (deswege dort auch Quellgebiet) - dort steht das Wasser. Gegen Drainage der ("unnatürlichen") Tümpel ist nix einzuwenden?
Niemand redet von Schanzen bauen und Wald umgraben. Nur von Wege dort legen, wo man auch gerne fährt und damit die andere Wege entlastet. Alternativ vorhandenen Weg so befestigen, dass man ihn durch intensives Befahren nicht zerstört. Das ist hier sehr, sehr aufwändig und die Gefahr besteht, dass ein Forstweg draus wird (fahre einige viele Lastwagen Steine rein)
Es wäre schön gewesen, wenn der Förster/Naturpark, der das alles viel besser weiß als wir alle, nicht die Rückeschneise als Ausweichweg genommen hätte (war halt schon kaputt, die Schneisen werde NICHT nach Untergrund ausgewählt, sondern alle 15/30m) - aber ist ja praktisch. Die Begehung/Auswahl hätte vielleicht im Winter/Frühling stattfinden können?
So werde wir auf Wege "gezwungen", die einfach sehr ungeschickt sind. Ich bin einerseits dem DAV dankbar für die Initiative, andererseits aber auch enttäuscht, dass man solch einen schlechten Kompromiss "geschluckt" hat.
Resultat: alle fahre den HW5. Eskalation vorprogrammiert.


----------



## DocB (21. Dezember 2020)

p.s. ich habe selbst früher im Forst gearbeitet und kenne die Einstellung zu den Dingen (und habe Verständnis dafür). Und das war noch vor dem großflächigen Einsatz von Vollerntern.. Von der Seite ist einfach keine Unterstützung für "Hobbyisten" zu erwarten. Aber auch kein "Gegenwind". Die Sorge sind eher verständlicherweise die Haftungsfrage der Besitzer und die Störung der Jagd. 
Jäger sind natürlich nicht erfreut über Störenfriede, die das Wild aufschrecken, dass dann alles verbeißt, und sie müsse zahlen. Das birgt großes Konfliktpotential. Rechtlich hat ein Jäger aber nix zu sagen im Wald - er ist Nutzer wie wir.
Wirklich kritisch ist aber die Haftungsfrage. Daher musste der Forst über kurz oder lag die Franz-Trails sperren. Erst wen ein Verein/Stadt die Verantwortung und damit die Versicherung übernimmt, kann das gut gehen. Daher dank a RVPfeil / DAV, wenn die sich engagieren. 
Meine Hoffnung ist, dass wir jetzt noch sinnvolle Änderungen (Version 2.0) an den Trails vornehmen dürfen. Im übrigen las ich irgendwo, dass Trailarbeit (kein Sprünge!) sogar gewünscht ist , hier https://www.dav-tuebingen.de/kurse-...-fuer-mountainbiker-kein-problem_aid_730.html kann ich es aber gar nicht finden.


----------



## DocB (21. Dezember 2020)

p.p.s. Hier, in der Beschreibung auf AllTrails steht's:
*"Dieser Trail wurde neu angelegt, von der 2m Regel befreit und freigegeben. Dabei ist die Haltung des Naturpark Schönbuch e.V. und der Forstverwaltung so: Ab jetzt kann der Trail eingefahren und verfeinert werden (rollt noch nicht100%); wir sind sogar ausdrücklich darum gebeten worden, damit der Trail erhalten bleibt. Das bedeutet,daß das Befahren, aber auch alles was dazu dient die Trails flüssig und spaßig zu machen, freigegeben ist und mit einer Ausnahme nicht wieder abgebaut wird (wie schnell ein schöner Anlieger -der 2 Meterregel geschuldet- wieder kaputt sein kann ist bekannt). Die Ausnahme ist, aus Holz in die Höhe gebaute Elemente z.B. Northshores, Kicker, Drops oder eben Hindernisse die nicht abrollbar sind"*
Schade, NorthShores - gemeint sind die "Hühnerleitern", bekannt von der NorthShore wurde gerade dort erfunden um z.B. sumpfige Stelle zu überqueren..


----------



## Sprudler (21. Dezember 2020)

Und, willst du dich jetzt auf den Eintrag bei Alltrails berufen? Du hast nach Kontakten gefragt, also los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (21. Dezember 2020)

Ja, danke. Schreibe mal den DAV an.
Ich nehme eine gewisse Feindseligkeit wahr- warum? Warst Du bei der Auswahl des Wilhelm-Trails dabei?


----------



## Sprudler (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe keinen Grund irgendwas persönlich zu nehmen und bin auch nicht involviert. Die Kritik kann ich  in Teilen nachvollziehen. Aber jetzt meckern und auf eigene Faust da rumbauen halte ich für falsch.


----------



## DocB (21. Dezember 2020)

... ich habe DAV angeschrieben und um Tipps gebeten, gerne mit Besichtigung. Du hast recht, man sollte den Träger einbeziehen.


----------



## wof (23. Dezember 2020)

Heute im Reutlinger GEA -- "voll im Trend"...


----------



## Sprudler (23. Dezember 2020)

Die Naturpark Seite schreibt Legal ins Pedal.
Wird sicher lustig im nächsten Frühjahr


----------



## Sprudler (23. Dezember 2020)

Hier ein Link zur FB Gruppe SchönbuchMTB. Hab ich auch nix mit am Hut, Infos sind aber immer gut. Auf ein-zwei Posts hat ein Gruppenleiter vom DAV Tü geantwortet und da vertritt er folgende Haltung zu Einbauten (wobei mit zimmern wohl Holzelemente gemeint sind).



> Zimmern geht nicht, weil dadurch (rechtlich) bauliche Einrichtung/Anlagen entstehen. Es existieren dann nicht mehr nur noch waldtypische Gefahren, die jeder für sich einschätzen muss und kann. Es müsste dann einen verantwortlichen Betreiber der Anlage geben der für die entsprechende funktionstüchtigkeit einsteht und bei Unfällen haftet. Im Bikepark,oder auf abgestecktem oder privaten Gelände machbar im öffentlichen Raum/Wald kaum.
> Möglich sind aber Veränderungen an Wegen schon, halt eher geshapte Geschichten bei denen der Naturweg seinen Charakter nicht verliert ggfls mit Chickenruns. Am besten dann wenn vor der Ausführung eine Abstimmung mit den verantwortlichen Förster stattgefunden hat (je nach dem was man vor hat). Diese Chancen sehe ich auf den nun ausgeschilderten Strecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (23. Dezember 2020)

Hatte inzwischen sehr netten Kontakt mit dem DAV per mail (bin FB+WhatsApp-Verweigerer ). Mitarbeit an den Trails ist ausdrücklich gewünscht. Es wird auch organisierte Bautage geben, da könnt ihr alle ja mal vorbei kommen. Es wird auch "semi-professionelle"  Hilfe von einem Trailbauer aus dem Franz.-1/4 kommen.
Ich hab' gestern schon im oberen Teil KWTmal Steine zusammengesucht und versucht, ein kleines Schlammloch zu schließen - nur als Versuchsballon. Es sind ziemlich viele Steine in der Nähe vorhanden, das sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Ich schaffe mal eine Schubkarre hin. Da ja alles legal ist, braucht man die ja nicht aufwändig zu verstecken...


----------



## Juuro (23. Dezember 2020)

DocB schrieb:


> Hatte inzwischen sehr netten Kontakt mit dem DAV per mail (bin FB+WhatsApp-Verweigerer ). Mitarbeit an den Trails ist ausdrücklich gewünscht. Es wird auch organisierte Bautage geben, da könnt ihr alle ja mal vorbei kommen. Es wird auch "semi-professionelle"  Hilfe von einem Trailbauer aus dem Franz.-1/4 kommen.
> Ich hab' gestern schon im oberen Teil KWTmal Steine zusammengesucht und versucht, ein kleines Schlammloch zu schließen - nur als Versuchsballon. Es sind ziemlich viele Steine in der Nähe vorhanden, das sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus. Ich schaffe mal eine Schubkarre hin. Da ja alles legal ist, braucht man die ja nicht aufwändig zu verstecken...


Klingt gut! Wie und wo erfährt man denn von den Bautagen?


----------



## DocB (23. Dezember 2020)

Kann ich hier übernehmen, wenn ich nicht beruflich fort bin. Habe den Kollege vom DAV aber empfohlen, sie sollen vllt. auch selbst hier aktiv werden. 
Erst aber mal Corona besiegen...
Falls ich vorab bauen gehe (KW2 wahrscheinlich), schreibe ich es hier rein.


----------



## DocB (1. Januar 2021)

Neujahrsgrüße von oben


----------



## IBEX73 (2. Januar 2021)

Dr´ Unterländer wieder....,bei Tag.......

Völlig C-Konform,alleine,bei richtigem Frost+Eis+genialem Vollmond......









Abschluss ohne Häusle+Glühwein dieses Jahr.....


----------



## DocB (2. Januar 2021)

öh... Ausgangs-Sperre?


----------



## damage0099 (2. Januar 2021)

Dem Mondschein nach ca. 1900 Uhr.
Passt doch 😎😎💪🏼💪🏼


----------



## DocB (2. Januar 2021)

Ist übrigens grad  schick da oben zu fahren - leider erst ab ca. 750 m ü. NN , drunter ist der Schnee + Untergrund zu sulzig. Habe gestern erst mal die Gartenbrause für Ross+Reiter angeschmissen - Brrr....


----------



## loretto6 (2. Januar 2021)

Morgen soll's auch in den Niederungen frostig werden. Dann werd ich mal einen der Schönbuchtrails anschauen


----------



## DocB (2. Januar 2021)

Dann wirst Du vielleicht auch den Wilhelm-Trail fahren..
am oberen Teil habe ich mal angefangen, zu entwässern und befestigen



Man kann ja nicht immer nur Meckern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 500750 (3. Januar 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> Dann wirst Du vielleicht auch den Wilhelm-Trail fahren..
> am oberen Teil habe ich mal angefangen, zu entwässern und befestigen
> 
> 
> ...


Schickst Du mir mal nen Link per PM? Ich wohne noch nicht so lange in der Gegend... Mehr ggf. per PM


----------



## Sprudler (3. Januar 2021)

Vom Golfplatz her ins Schaichtail hats jetzt auch Schilder. Die neuen Abschnitte am Golfplatz sind eher Unterholzgehacke ohne Gefälle. Im Schaichtal dann ein Trail runter und einer wieder hoch, dazwischen Forstwege. Heute sehr matschig und bei den Temperaturen wird das morgen (So) nicht besser sein.

Im Bild der Kartenausschnitt mit dem ungefähren Verlauf aus Erinnerung, kein Trackmitschnitt.


----------



## DocB (3. Januar 2021)

Kauris schrieb:


> Schickst Du mir mal nen Link per PM? Ich wohne noch nicht so lange in der Gegend... Mehr ggf. per PM


ist ganz offiziell auf der Naturpark Schönbuch Seite --> PM


----------



## Deleted 500750 (3. Januar 2021)

Danke!!


----------



## RafRov (5. Januar 2021)

Hatte vergessen ein Foto zu machen, aber es sind jetzt immer mehr bei mir in der Gegend um Nufringen/Herreneberg diese gelben kleinen MTB-Schilder zu sehen, damit man weiss das dieser Wanderweg freigegeben ist. Außerdem mehrere große Tafeln mit den gelben Trailschildern, damit man weiß wo welcher Trail ist und wo man hinfahren muss   Echt Top!!!!  Werde sobald ich Zeit finde mal den DAV anfragen ob Sie wissen wer für den Jägertrail verantwortlich ist. Der ist direkt vor der Haustüre.


----------



## DocB (5. Januar 2021)

RafRov schrieb:


> DAV anfragen ob Sie wissen wer für den Jägertrail verantwortlich ist.


Um zu helfen / Trail instand zu setzen?


----------



## RafRov (5. Januar 2021)

Das war der Plan wenn ich dafür Unterstützung bekomme


----------



## Sprudler (5. Januar 2021)

Pate für Herrenberg ist die Radgruppe Hannibal (LRA BB), für Altdorf/Weil Hans Lutz


----------



## Loading (6. Januar 2021)

Bei Entringen am Sportplatz Richtung Wildschweingehege gibt es auch solche Schilder, allerdings ohne Namensbezeichnung. Der Trail hier ist im übrigen für Spaziergänger und MTB freigegeben. Gehört der ebenfalls zu einer der geplanten Runden oder wurde er einfach ausgewiesen, weil er eh seit jeher schon von Kindern zum Spaß benutzt wurde?

Ferner gibt es den Schafhauser Trail (oder so ähnlich) beim Parkplatz an der B464 zum Ochsenbach. Rauskommen tut er südlch vom Golfplatz, er kreuzt noch vor dem Gatter die Straße.
Eine vermutliche Fortführung davon habe ich bisher am Marktweg südlich von Altdorf an der Kreuzung zum Eselstrittweg gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RafRov (6. Januar 2021)

Wow - das Forum hier ist KLASSE! Super schnelle Antwortzeiten 


Sprudler schrieb:


> Pate für Herrenberg ist die Radgruppe Hannibal (LRA BB), für Altdorf/Weil Hans Lutz


Vielen Dank, wer Kontakdaten hat (Email oder so) bitte per PN 👍


Jetzt muss ich auch mal aus Interesse hier fragen, vielleicht kennt jemand die Antwort:
Habe ich das jetzt richtig Verstanden, dass die grundlegende Planung über den DAV Tübingen ging?
Und über diese Orga-Gruppen dann regionale Paten als Betreuung eingepflegt wurden?
Finde es auf jedenfall eine richtig gute Aktion! Lange darauf gewartet. Bin vorgestern eine große Runde wandern gewesen und habe viele kleine S0-S1 Wanderwege entdeckt die jetzt freigegeben sind durch diese kleinen Schilder 😄


----------



## DocB (6. Januar 2021)

Loading schrieb:


> Bei Entringen am Sportplatz Richtung Wildschweingehege gibt es auch solche Schilder, allerdings ohne Namensbezeichnung. Der Trail hier ist im übrigen für Spaziergänger und MTB freigegeben. Gehört der ebenfalls zu einer der geplanten Runden oder wurde er einfach ausgewiesen, weil er eh seit jeher schon von Kindern zum Spaß benutzt wurde?
> 
> Ferner gibt es den Schafhauser Trail (oder so ähnlich) beim Parkplatz an der B464 zum Ochsenbach. Rauskommen tut er südlch vom Golfplatz, er kreuzt noch vor dem Gatter die Straße.
> Eine vermutliche Fortführung davon habe ich bisher am Marktweg südlich von Altdorf an der Kreuzung zum Eselstrittweg gesehen.


Es gibt wohl Strecken, die schon markiert sind, aber noch nicht veröffentlicht. Auch gibt es wohl "Überführungsstrecken" z.B. von Bebenhausen Richtung Herrenberg, aber ich weiß noch nicht, was was ist. Geduld wird uns das lehren. 
Auch wenn der Ghettoisierung der Biker durch feste Strecken grundsätzlich skeptisch gegenüber stehe, muss ich doch sagen, dass hier eine gute Initiative läuft. Danke an alle Beteiligten


----------



## DocB (6. Januar 2021)

Übrigens: durfte heute lernen, wie wertvoll doch die Bodenverdichtung durch Harvester für die Fauna im Schönbuch ist


----------



## Sprudler (8. Januar 2021)

So in etwa wird das aussehen. Sollte in der neuen Naturpark Kompass Karte eingezeichnet sein. Im Mai, wenn die Schwimmbäder wieder aufmachen, werd ich mir vielleicht eine kaufen 

Rot sind die drei Rund-Touren Jäger-Spezial-, Spitz-, Ranzenpuffer-. Der Ranzenpuffer ist noch nicht online, den Kurs bin ich aber so abgefahren. Könnte sein, dass das (der Ranzenpuffer) noch erweitert wird.
Die nördliche Spange kommt so hin, wobei die Streckenführung teilweise nicht in der Kartengrundlage vorhanden ist. Sollte aber egal sein, es ist gut ausgeschildert.
Die südliche Spange zwischen Entringen und Bebenhausen bin ich noch nicht gefahren, ist also übelst spekulativ, aber halbwegs plausibel.
Ja, und irgendwie muss sich die östliche Lücke noch schließen.




Die Stuttgarter Zeitung hatte heute auch einen Bericht. Weil die Frage aufkam, der Naturpark hat sein Wegekonzept überarbeitet. Regionale Radgruppen/Organisationen wurden in die Planung einbezogen. DAV Tü ist eine dieser Gruppen und bei der Planung der Trails gab es vermutlich nicht den Verhandlungsspielraum den man vielleicht gerne gehabt hätte.

So, ich warte jetzt auf Frost. Heute wars neben den weißen Stellen noch recht braun.

Falls das hier stört kann auch ein extra Faden her. N8


----------



## JohannesStueber (9. Januar 2021)

Hallo und wieder ein echt interessante Forum entdeckt
Wenn es solche "Bautage" im Schönbuch gibt, wäre eine Nachricht hier Klasse, hätte dann auch Interesse, mitzumachen.

Beste Grüße Johannes


----------



## DocB (9. Januar 2021)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Falls das hier stört kann auch ein extra Faden her.


mich stört es nicht, aber vielleicht doch eine gute Idee, "Schönbuch" als eigenen Faden vllt.? Was sagen die Anderen hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (9. Januar 2021)

passt doch ganz gut hier rein


----------



## Loading (9. Januar 2021)

Also ich sags mal so durch die Bezeichnung Tübingen/Reutlingen hätt ich nicht erwartet hier etwas nördlich von Tübingen, den Schönbuch, in diesem Thema zu erwarten. Sondern war iwie auf den Bereich südlich und östlich Tü also zwischen Tü/Reu geeicht. Ich bin über die Sufu auf das Thema gekommen. Sonst hätte ich es ignoriert.


----------



## Juuro (9. Januar 2021)

DocB schrieb:


> mich stört es nicht, aber vielleicht doch eine gute Idee, "Schönbuch" als eigenen Faden vllt.? Was sagen die Anderen hier?


So seh das auch.
Der Schönbuch hat ja schon auch einiges mit den Landkreisen Böblingen und Esslingen zu tun, was hier eigentlich nicht so reinpasst.


----------



## RafRov (9. Januar 2021)

Schließe mich an, komme aus dem LK Böblingen, man könnte einen eigenen Thread hierzu erstellen!




Sprudler schrieb:


> So in etwa wird das aussehen. Sollte in der neuen Naturpark Kompass Karte eingezeichnet sein. Im Mai, wenn die Schwimmbäder wieder aufmachen, werd ich mir vielleicht eine kaufen
> 
> Rot sind die drei Rund-Touren Jäger-Spezial-, Spitz-, Ranzenpuffer-. Der Ranzenpuffer ist noch nicht online, den Kurs bin ich aber so abgefahren. Könnte sein, dass das (der Ranzenpuffer) noch erweitert wird.
> Die nördliche Spange kommt so hin, wobei die Streckenführung teilweise nicht in der Kartengrundlage vorhanden ist. Sollte aber egal sein, es ist gut ausgeschildert.
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Karte  kenne nur den Jäger, der ist vor meiner Haustüre, ist aber für meine Skills gerade unfahrbar.


----------



## JohannesStueber (9. Januar 2021)

Na wer " traut" sich?


----------



## DocB (10. Januar 2021)

In G...ingen auf der Piste gewesen


----------



## Sprudler (10. Januar 2021)

Schön. Sogar mit Kicker der sich von selbst zurückbaut. Hats Schnee am Glender, isches Wenter  

Konnte es heute nicht abwenden und bin ein Stück den Pfeilen nachgefahren. Am Saurucken gibts einen Teiler. Einer geht über Hohenentringen zum Heuberger Tor und dann runter Richtung Schwefelbrunnen. Ist ausgeschildert, runter ins Tal bin ich aber auf anderem Weg und unten habe ich dann keine Schilder mehr getroffen.
Der Andere geht westlich am Wildgehege vorbei Richtung Jagdhütte, zweigt aber an der Kaiserlinde runter Richtung Teufelsbrücke ab. Habs nicht weiter verfolgt, denkbar wäre die nördliche Weiterführung Richtung Golfplatz oder südlich nach Bebenhausen. Die östliche Spange ist laut Auskunft zwischen rotem Tor und Hofmeistersteige.


Auf Karte sieht das vorerst dann so aus


----------



## RafRov (11. Januar 2021)

JohannesStueber schrieb:


> Na wer " traut" sich?




Habe mich getraut, anbei der neue Schönbuch-Thread:





						Schönbuch
					

Aufgrund reger Diskussion im Forum Tübingen wurde hierauf dieser Thread eingerichtet.  Dieser ist dafür gedacht, alle Themen die euch mit dem Thema Mountainbike und Schönbuch interessieren einzutragen.  Ansprechpartner für die Streckenführung ist der Naturpark. Wegepate für den Tübinger Bereich...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 500750 (22. Februar 2021)

Gibt es Neuigkeiten zum FranzTrail?


----------



## federwech (23. Februar 2021)

DAV und RV Pfeil sind noch in Verhandlungen. Aktuell prüft wohl der Umweltschutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 500750 (23. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## dennis9510 (24. Februar 2021)

Wollte ich auch gerade erfragen.. denn gestern sind schon wieder einige mit ihren enduros/downhillers aus verdächtiger Richtung gekommen.. scheinen ja wieder alle das Verbot zu respektieren.


----------



## dennis9510 (24. Februar 2021)

Wollte ich auch gerade erfragen.. denn gestern sind schon wieder einige mit ihren enduros/downhillers aus verdächtiger Richtung gekommen.. scheinen ja wieder alle das Verbot zu respektieren.


----------



## DocB (24. Februar 2021)

Ich war da am WE zu Fuss.. die Einfahrt sieht gut benutzt aus. Auch habe ich "Blockadebrecher" live gesehen . Kein Wunder, dass MTBler einen schlechten Ruf haben


----------



## Deleted 500750 (6. März 2021)

Gestern ein paar Entdeckungen von K`furt (Schützenhaus) runter zur Kläranlage gemacht. 
Gab es hier mal Ärger oder warum ist dort alles verlassen? Schaut eigentlich ganz brauchbar aus....


----------



## Deleted 500750 (10. März 2021)

Scheint wohl nicht so bekannt zu sein... Bin gestern die Strecke nochmal abgelaufen - keine Nutzungsspuren. 
Dann schau ma mal, ob dort nicht öfter gewandert werden darf


----------



## DocB (10. März 2021)

Auf der OSM ist der Trail zumindest drauf..


----------



## tical2000 (11. März 2021)




----------



## tical2000 (11. März 2021)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1225071


Meint ihr den rot eingekreisten?
Kenne ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (11. März 2021)

Genau den meinte ich. Ist leider nicht meine Ecke - vielleicht gehe ich aber trotzdem mal schauen.


----------



## r.ami (11. März 2021)

Hat halt wenig Anschluss an sonstiges Interessantes in der Ecke... Und für sich allein ist er recht kurz.
🤷‍♂️


----------



## DocB (11. März 2021)

Direkt gegenüber ist halt der Einsiedel mit ein wenig Trail... Eigentlich würde sich der Hang von Kusterdingen zum unteren Wert (Hornbach) ja auch anbieten für nen coolen Trail.  Sind auch so 130 hm..


----------



## Jierdan (11. März 2021)

Von der Jugendfarm und von der Königsallee runter gibts ja bissl was. Ist da halt eher nach dem Motto "Bremsen auf und Falllinie" gestrickt


----------



## Deleted 500750 (11. März 2021)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1225071


Nein, das ist er nicht. Der eingekreiste ist der offizielle Wanderweg vom schwäbischen Albverein (mit ein paar kleineren Stufen - wird wohl befahren).
Die von mir angesprochene Strecke geht direkt am "Einstieg" des gekennzeichneten Weges rechts ab.
Ca. an der oberen Kreuzung vom rot gestrichelten Weg der Karte + dem Handkreis ist ein künstlicher Drop + ein schöner Anlieger....


----------



## Deleted 500750 (11. März 2021)

Im Grün eingekreisten Bereich finden sich der Drop, eine Holzrampe und der Anlieger... Blau die grobe Strecke.
Schaut aber alles so aus, dass schon länger niemand mehr gefahren ist. Daher meine Nachfrage ob Ihr was wisst bez. dem Grund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwaal (11. März 2021)

...bin die Strecke von Altenburg her kommend öfters gefahren, da waren des Öfteren Kids am biken


----------



## Deleted 500750 (12. März 2021)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder....
Einfahrt


Beschriebene "Spuren"...




Anlieger



Hier noch zwei Bilder vom in der Karte eingezeichneten Wanderweg (wird auch befahren)
Oberer Bereich:

Runter zur Kläranlage (dort kommen aber auch noch "Treppen")


----------



## DocB (29. März 2021)

Da sich hier länger nichts bewegt hat, mal ein paar bewegte Bilde aus dem Schönbuch von gestern
(Das ist nicht mehr ganz Tü, ich weiß)


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (29. März 2021)

Der Trail sieht gut aus


----------



## loretto6 (29. März 2021)

Krass, wie flach der Trail im Fideoh aussieht. Ist der eigentlich auch offiziell freigegeben


----------



## DocB (29. März 2021)

loretto6 schrieb:


> Krass, wie flach der Trail im Fideoh aussieht. Ist der eigentlich auch offiziell freigegeben


Also flach ist der wirklich nach der Baumüberfahrt 2 bis zum Forstweg (man könnte ihn gerade so hochpedalieren). Das Stück nach dem Forstweg runter zum Bach ist sacksteil (die meisten fahren dort eine Umgehung).
Freigegeben ist er nicht, poste hier auch nicht, wo das ist.
Die Baumüberquerung 1 ist so ein bisschen ein Mut-Ding, weil man da schräg rüber muss und die Rampen schon arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen sind (hier einen fetten Dank an die Erbauer - habe auch schon dran gewerkelt, aber das ist zeimlich weit weg von Allem und es ist ziemlicher Aufwand, das Werkzeug dahin zu bringen - aber ich hab ja ein Garten-Center im Alpencross-Rucksack )
p.s.: Aufnahmen mit Kamera unterm Helmschild aber mit SuperView - das verflacht einfach alles...


----------



## r.ami (29. März 2021)

Sieht echt gut aus!

Ich glaub der Christbaum auf der Wiese am Ende hat mir verraten, wo es ist ;-)
Nur den Einstieg dazu müsst ich suchen.


----------



## DocB (29. März 2021)

Am Christbaumplatz kommt ja ein Bach runter. Dort, wo der entspringt, ist auch der Einstieg. Wenn Du also dem zweiten Forstweg von unten am Hang entlang fährst, triffst Du unweigerlich da drauf. Von oben kommt auch noch ein anspruchsvolles Stück an der anderen Seite der Klinge, leider ist da der Hang kaputtgebremst und ich meide den.


----------



## Sprudler (29. März 2021)

Der Christbaum ist jetzt ein Osterbaum. Auf die Jungs von der Grillstelle ist Verlass. Immer da. Immer nett. Die gehen da auch hoch und runter.

Schickes Rad


----------



## DocB (29. März 2021)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Schickes Rad


. Das so ein 29-Zöller sooo bügelt, hätte ich nicht gedacht. Als nächstes kommt der Spitzkehren-test (Umsetzen geht auf dem Parkplatz schon mal ähnlich gut wie mit 26")
Edit für den @IBEX73:
Jaja, ich kann das auch mit 26" nicht richtig, wie soll ein Blinder von Farben reden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HerbertSchuster (2. April 2021)

Jetzt komme ich nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder in die Tübinger Gruppe. 
Schön, dass sie noch so aktiv ist, auch wenn sich die Besetzung geändert hat.
Ich komme aber nicht allein... Ich komme mir der Anfrage, ob vllt jemand auf seiner Resterampe noch nen Keramik Kolben von ner hydraulischen Shimano bremse hat..
Nachdem die Radläden 5 Wochen lang ausgebucht waren, habe ich meine Umrüstung selber abschliessen wollen, mir nen Shimanodingenstrichter für den Bremshebel besorgt und bei der zweiten Entlüftung schön versagt... Jetzt ist ein Kolben im Eimer. Den kaufe ich entweder neu, oder jemand hat noch etwas von einer ähnlichen Aktion in der Restekiste.

Wir würden die Abmessungen prüfen und dann tausche ich gerne gegen 4 Waldhaus Extra Herb (die Grüne 33er Flasche). Die sind in der Gegend gar nicht so leicht zu finden und somit ähnlich rar wie heile einzelne Bremskolben und Radläden, die noch Zeit haben.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (2. April 2021)

Jetzt komme ich nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder in die Tübinger Gruppe. 
Schön, dass sie noch so aktiv ist, auch wenn sich die Besetzung geändert hat.
Ich komme aber nicht allein... Ich komme mir der Anfrage, ob vllt jemand auf seiner Resterampe noch nen Keramik Kolben von ner hydraulischen Shimano bremse hat..
Nachdem die Radläden 5 Wochen lang ausgebucht waren, habe ich meine Umrüstung selber abschliessen wollen, mir nen Shimanodingenstrichter für den Bremshebel besorgt und bei der zweiten Entlüftung schön versagt... Jetzt ist ein Kolben im Eimer. Den kaufe ich entweder neu, oder jemand hat noch etwas von einer ähnlichen Aktion in der Restekiste.

Wir würden die Abmessungen prüfen und dann tausche ich gerne gegen 4 Waldhaus Extra Herb (die Grüne 33er Flasche). Die sind in der Gegend gar nicht so leicht zu finden und somit ähnlich rar wie heile einzelne Bremskolben und Radläden, die noch Zeit haben.


----------



## DocB (3. April 2021)

Hatte das gleiche Problem, beim Zurückdrücken zu hektisch und crack... Keramikkolben gibt es sowieso nicht einzeln, auch nicht beim Radladen, so meine Erfahrung.
Habe dann auf Ebay 2 SLX-Bremssättel gekauft, die waren spottbillig. Das war schon verdächtig... und siehe da, von den 4 Keramikkolben hatten 3 einen Riss. Der Unbeschädigte ist jetzt bei mir verbaut... 
Also: Nein, die Dinger sind noch seltener als Waldhaus Extra Herb - habe keinen übrig.


----------



## HerbertSchuster (6. April 2021)

Danke DocB für die Rückmeldung.
Sollte doch noch jemand was in der Restekiste haben, irgendeine 2Kolben Shimano, bitte melden. Vllt kriegt man sie wieder fit. Jetzt setze ich erstmal auf Neukauf..


----------



## mtbjahn (21. April 2021)

Ähnlich wie HerbertSchuster gehöre ich auch zu den Leuten, die hier in der Vergangenheit relativ oft etwas geschrieben haben. Inzwischen wohne ich allerdings in Waldenbuch und komme außerdem nicht mehr so oft zum MTB-Fahren.
Wenn ich nicht gerade in meiner eigenen Werkstatt Rahmen baue oder meinen zweijährigen Sohn betreue, arbeite ich in einer Werkstatt in Reutlingen, in der die Rahmen des Gustav W (Lastendreirad) gefertigt werden und die Räder aufgebaut werden. *Wir haben im gleichen Gebäude ein Radgeschäft. Für diesen Laden suchen wir ganz dringend einen Verkäufer.* Eigentlich geht es um eine 80- bis 100%-Stelle, aktuell wäre aber auch weniger denkbar. Zur Zeit werden in dem Radgeschäft in erster Linie City-Bikes, Trekking-Räder und E-Bikes angeboten, der Verkäufer hat jedoch auf die Auswahl der Räder Einfluß.





						Jobangebote - BruderhausDiakonie
					

Sie finden bei uns eine Vielfalt an attraktiven Jobangeboten in vielen Bereichen: Altenhilfe, Jugendhilfe, Behindertenhilfe, Sozialpsychiatrie, Arbeit und berufliche Bildung sowie Migration und Zuwanderung.




					jobs-karriere.bruderhausdiakonie.de


----------



## gtz1 (11. Mai 2021)

Gibt es was neues vom Franz Trail? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## loretto6 (11. Mai 2021)

Am Sonntag lagen noch etliche Bäume vor dem Einstieg


----------



## dennis9510 (11. Mai 2021)

Nach wie vor gesperrt, gibt nichts neues. Respektiert es weiterhin. Ich sehe leider immer wieder Leute, die aus dieser Richtung mit ihren Bikes kommen. Das wird das ganze leider nicht beschleunigen..


----------



## Deleted 500750 (22. Mai 2021)

Egal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (30. Mai 2021)

hatte heute zeitweise Begleitung von einem Exil-Tübinger, der überrascht war, wie viel gute Trails es inzwischen gibt. Ich bin ja zugezogen und muss ihm recht geben  
Aufruf: pflegt doch mehr. Damit meine ich nicht wild buddeln, sondern Bestehendes instand halten.
@Exiltübinger: Wenn Du hier mitliest: melde Dich doch mal per PN.


----------



## dennis9510 (9. Juli 2021)

Grad wieder paar Biker in der Nähe des FranzV gesehen.. hätte ja schon mal wieder Lust den Trail zu fahren.. glaub, da wird sich so schnell nichts tun.

Ab Mitte August wohne ich btw in Eningen, vermutlich werd ich dann den ein oder anderen Feierabend auch mal auf der Deponie vorbeischauen. War letztens mit Freundin dort (die hat sich auch ihr erstes Bike zugelegt), sah recht verwildert aus alles… geht da noch was? Gerne mal Bescheid geben!


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (9. Juli 2021)

Deponie ist frei geschnitten.
Als Eninger ist es dann natürlich Ehrensache, dass du da selber tätig wirst


----------



## dennis9510 (9. Juli 2021)

Ah okay, ja ich war glaub im April mal dort, das ist ja dann doch etwas her 

Selbstverständlich!


----------



## reblaus_MSP (29. Juli 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,
Ich überlege im August 3-4 Tage mir mal die Schwäbische Alb anzuschauen. Als Unterkunftsort erscheint mir Bad Urach o.ä. als sinnvoll.
Gibts da Tour-Empfehlungen von Locals? Länge und Terrain erstmal egal.

Danke


----------



## s37 (29. Juli 2021)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> Ich überlege im August 3-4 Tage mir mal die Schwäbische Alb anzuschauen. Als Unterkunftsort erscheint mir Bad Urach o.ä. als sinnvoll.
> Gibts da Tour-Empfehlungen von Locals? Länge und Terrain erstmal egal.
> 
> Danke


Ich finde die Abfahrt vom Rossberg auf dem Jägerweg immer nett, und die Strecke ab dem Dreifürstenstein oberhalb des Mössinger Hangrutsches....um Bad Urach rum gibt's auch ein paar coole Trails, ebenso auf dem Taifelberg...Ist aber auch echt Geschmackssache und abhängig davon, wann, was und wie man fährt😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (30. Juli 2021)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> Ich überlege im August 3-4 Tage mir mal die Schwäbische Alb anzuschauen. Als Unterkunftsort erscheint mir Bad Urach o.ä. als sinnvoll.
> Gibts da Tour-Empfehlungen von Locals? Länge und Terrain erstmal egal.
> 
> Danke


Versuch das unbedingt werktags zu machen. Am Wochenende ists immer voll im Wald.


----------



## didiGe (30. Juli 2021)

reblaus_MSP schrieb:


> 3-4 Tage


schau dir mal diese Gesamtstrecke an. Die kannst du ab Bad Urach nach beiden Richtungen gestalten.
Viel Spaß im meinem Heim-Revier!








						Alb-Crossing - Gesamtroute | Schwaebische Alb
					

Auf dem Alb-Crossing quer über die Schwäbische Alb. Naturgenuss, mit Höhepunkten gespickt, ursprünglich, sehenswert: als Gesamttour in 6 Etappen oder individuell geplant.




					www.schwaebischealb.de


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (30. Juli 2021)

Am WE ist es um Urach ziemlich voll. Touri Hotspot
Vor allem der Bereich um dem Wasserfall ist völlig überlaufen.

Ansonsten die gestrichelten Wege auf der Wanderkarte suchen und einfach fahren.
Da kann man nichts falsch machen. 
Wenn du Hinterrad versetzen kannst, tust du dich in den Serpentinen am Albtrauf deutlich leichter.


----------



## matze4t (1. August 2021)

Hei.
Ja, alles rund um Urach am Wochenende meiden, hilft enorm Stress zu vermeiden.
Du kannst alle möglichen Arten von Wegen und Touren fahren, wenn du genauer spezifizierst (mehr Länge, welche hm, welche Schwierigkeiten, ...) wirds einfacher ein paar konkrete Tipps raushauen
Grüße


----------



## kottlettt (31. August 2021)

Hallo liebe Einheimischen im Kreis Tübingen.
Bin gerade nach Gomaringen gezogen und kenne weder viele Menschen noch viele trails im Ländle. Und da ein gemeinsamer Ausritt geographisch und sozial bildet, dachte ich ich frag mal ob ich mich wo mit einklinken kann? 
Freue mich auf Antwort von euch.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. August 2021)

Hallo Kottlettt, 
herzlich willkommen im Ländle.
Das finden der Trails ist einfacher als das der (Bikenden) Menschen 
Für ersteres nimmst du eine Wanderkarte zur Hand und suchst nach gestrichelten Wegen oben an der Albkante entlang und von dort abwärts führend.

Die Biketreffs hier im Thread sind eher etwas eingeschlafen, aber vielleicht kann man daran was ändern.

Ich bin Do oder Fr auf Trails von Enigen aus unterwegs.
Start wäre so gegen 15 Uhr. 
Falls das für dich oder andere Mitlesende ok wäre meldet euch.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## kottlettt (31. August 2021)

Hey Chris,
die Tatsache mehr Trails als Biker zu finden hat auch was für sich. Komme aus dem Rheinland. Wenn du da am Wochenende bei guten Wetter biken willst, hilft nur sehr frühes aufstehen, wenn du nicht vor lauter Menschen ständig halten möchtest. Wie am Kölner Hbf kommt einem das vor. 

Wie dem auch sei. Je nach Wetter könnte ich Do auf n Esel. Vlt mögen wir uns ja wo treffen? Und vlt. Sind wir ja so halbwegs in ähnlicher Form🍕 im up-/Downhill


----------



## DocB (31. August 2021)

Hallo Kottlett mit 5 t, 
bin auch quasi Rheinländer und komme seit 15 Jaren aus Tü-City, fahre gerne mal durch Gomaringen zur Alb. Gerade Gomaringen ist ein guter Startpunkt, viele interessante Trails an der nahen Albkante. Alles rund um Nebelhöhle, Lichtenstein (schon weiter weg), Rossberg, Bolberg, 3-Fürstenstein ist empfehlenswert. Gute Karte ist z.B. Bikerouter.de, ich nehme da gerne die Sigma-Karte und blende zusätzlich Wanderwege ein.
Weil doch weiter weg fahre ich allerdings nur am WE dort, entweder Sa oder So Nachmittag.
Meine Fitness ist aber nicht sooo dolle zur Zeit, so +/- 1200hm sind drin. Runter fahre ich gerne "verblockt-serpentinig". Achtung, die Albkante="Trauf" besteht aus Kalkstein mit Erde durchsetzt, das gibt einerseits messerscharfe Steine die entweder lose rumliegen oder spitz heraus stehen und andererseits Schmierseifen-Glätte bei Feuchtigkeit. Guter Reifen sind Pflicht!
Wenn du Lust hast, kann ich Dir mal meine "Alb-Hausrunde" ab Gomaringen zeigen.
Allerdings nicht dieses WE, ich bin noch im Ausland.
Gruß
der Doc


----------



## kottlettt (31. August 2021)

Klingt gut! Wenn du los ziehst, schreib mich ruhig mal an.
Danke für die Tips. Bin bisher mit komoote unterwegs. Von Gomaringen nach Tübingen gabs ne tolle Tour. Viel gebuddelt. Allerdings waren die spitzen der kicker zerstört, damit man nicht mehr gut drüber kommt. Vlt kennt das jemand?! Aber klasse Abfahrt. Und richtung Rossberg war ich schon mal. Muss aber noch einiges an Pionierarbeit leisten, um mal ne saubere Runde zu finden. Bin derzeit auch nicht so fit. Arbeite mich aber wieder ran. Sonst fahr ich etwa 30-35km 1200hm. Derzeit eher "nicht".😒


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (31. August 2021)

kottlettt schrieb:


> Hey Chris,
> die Tatsache mehr Trails als Biker zu finden hat auch was für sich. Komme aus dem Rheinland. Wenn du da am Wochenende bei guten Wetter biken willst, hilft nur sehr frühes aufstehen, wenn du nicht vor lauter Menschen ständig halten möchtest. Wie am Kölner Hbf kommt einem das vor.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei. Je nach Wetter könnte ich Do auf n Esel. Vlt mögen wir uns ja wo treffen? Und vlt. Sind wir ja so halbwegs in ähnlicher Form🍕 im up-/Downhill


Am WE triffst du so einiges auf den Wanderwegen, vor allem Wanderer.
Diese sind hier in BW wegen der 2m Regelung nicht besonders gut auf Biker zu sprechen,
"share the trails" ist hier leider unbekannt.

Am WE sollte man alle Wege um die Touri Hotspots (Bad Urach Wasserfall, Schloch Lichtenstein, Burg Hohenzoller ...) meiden, das macht sonst keinen Spass.

Ich würde am Donnerstag um 15 Uhr in Pfullingen am Friedhof / Radweg starten. 


Ride on 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-on-Chris (2. September 2021)

Danke an alle Mitwirkenden.
War ne lustige Runde.

Ride oon

Chris


----------



## kottlettt (2. September 2021)

Absolut! Kann ich so unterschreiben. Danke für die Einführung ins Ländle.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. September 2021)

Neue Trail Tour am Freitag 15:30 Uhr
Start ist am Parkplatz Rangenberg.
Es geht Richtung Urach um dort ein paar schöne Abfahrten zu machen.

Ride on
Chris


----------



## Schwaal (22. September 2021)

….dabei !


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (22. September 2021)

Dann sind wir schon 3 Oferdinger


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (23. September 2021)

Bringt mal lieber für den Rückweg von Urach noch ne Notbeleuchtung mit.


----------



## DocB (6. Januar 2022)

Eben eine unschöne Begegnung gehabt...


----------



## chrisuu (6. Januar 2022)

Boah! 😳
Dir geht’s aber scheinbar zum Glück besser, als dem Schwarzkittel!?


----------



## IBEX73 (6. Januar 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Eben eine unschöne Begegnung gehabt...



Grad geschossen worden oder schon länger Tot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisuu (6. Januar 2022)

...und Deinem Bike hoffentlich auch...


----------



## Manu.CL (6. Januar 2022)

Ride-on-Chris schrieb:


> Neue Trail Tour am Freitag 15:30 Uhr
> Start ist am Parkplatz Rangenberg.
> Es geht Richtung Urach um dort ein paar schöne Abfahrten zu machen.
> 
> ...


Habt ihr die Runde zufällig aufgezeichnet?


----------



## DocB (6. Januar 2022)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Grad geschossen worden oder schon länger Tot?


Konnte keinen Einschuss sehen, war auch kein Jäger weit und breit. Nachmittags um 3...
Unfallszenerie ist natürlich nur gestellt, bin ganz brav abgestiegen zum fotografieren.
Bei einem lebenden Wildschwein hat man trotz Weihnachtsplautze keine Chance - das hier war vllt. 2 Jahre alt und geschätzt 150kg.
Lag bestimmt schon einige Tage da, die ersten Aas-Schnecken waren schon dran..


----------



## Tabletop84 (7. Januar 2022)

Wegen der afrikanischen Schweinepest kann eine Meldung ans Veterinäramt nicht schaden.


----------



## J3STER (7. Januar 2022)

Hab mein 10 Jahre altes und verstaubtes Freeride Bike reaktiviert. Fährt jemand die Saison öfters nach Albstadt oder Beerfelden in den Park. Gerne PN


----------



## dornakazien (8. Januar 2022)

Tach aus Tübingen.
Nach einigen Jahren oder fast Jahrzehnten wird es mal wieder Zeit für ein neues Bike. Fährt jemand hier in der Ecke ein Canyon Spectral, auf das man sich mal setzen könnte. Ich bin mit meinen Maßen genau zwischen M und L, würde die Größe gerne mal checken und das Bike mal unterm Hintern spüren, und dafür nicht ewig weit fahren müssen. Reicht auch wenn jemand jemanden kennt ;-)
Danke schonmal.

Hat sich erledigt. Danke für die Meldungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.O`Tanic (11. Januar 2022)

Nightrides für "winterfeste" ab Metzingen z.B. Richtung  Eninger Weide/Rossfeld  . . . 
Bin regelmässig ab ca 18.00 für ca 2Stunden unterwegs.
falls jemand Lust hat gerne PN an mich.


----------



## tical2000 (19. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

in Pfrondorf/Tübingen ist gerade ein Pumptrack in Planung.
Dafür braucht es Spenden.
Wie heißt es so schön: Jede Spende hilft.
Wäre Mega, wenn das klappt!

Danke für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Januar 2022)

Nix gegen dad Projekt, aber irgendwie scheinen Pumptracks im Gegensatz zu Trails inflationär aus dem Boden zu sprießen. Gefühlt hat jedes Kaff mittlerweile einen Pumptrack.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (19. Januar 2022)

Ich wäre froh, wenn mein Kaff einen hätte


----------



## McFussel (19. Januar 2022)

Könnte ruhig mehr geben....


----------



## wuppi18 (19. Januar 2022)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Nix gegen dad Projekt, aber irgendwie scheinen Pumptracks im Gegensatz zu Trails inflationär aus dem Boden zu sprießen. Gefühlt hat jedes Kaff mittlerweile einen Pumptrack.


Haste ne Ahnung wieviel Käffer es alleine in BW gibt???da ist noch einiges zu tun,packen wir es an....tolles Projekt!!!


----------



## DocB (19. Januar 2022)

Aber macht nicht so ein Ding wie in Tü - das ist einfach zu klein. Es fehlt einfach ein Anfänger-Table


----------



## aka (20. Januar 2022)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in Pfrondorf/Tübingen ist gerade ein Pumptrack in Planung.
> Dafür braucht es Spenden.
> ...


Ist doch eine gute Entwicklung.

Der RV Weil i. S. hat auch eine Dirt Strecke in der Mache:





						Wir brauchen Eure Hilfe - Dirtpark Weil im Schönbuch – Radsportverein Weil im Schönbuch e.V.
					

Webseite des Radsportverein Weil im Schönbuch




					www.rvweil.de


----------



## wegfuchs (8. Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum Genehmigungsverfahren der Stadt Tübingen für den Trail im Französischen Viertel oder ist das jetzt im dauerhaften Winterschlaf und tiefen Matsch versunken?


----------



## DocB (8. Februar 2022)

Gute Frage, es hat sich von außen gesehen nichts getan - außer dass die Sperren fleißig umgangen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sprudler (23. Februar 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> Da sich hier länger nichts bewegt hat, mal ein paar bewegte Bilde aus dem Schönbuch von gestern
> (Das ist nicht mehr ganz Tü, ich weiß)



Der Traktor war da und hat die Bäume 1 und 2 mitgenommen. Bischen Verschnitt und Warenholz liegt noch rum. Unten und nebenan ists noch heil.


----------



## DocB (24. Februar 2022)

Hi, schade, das war immer ein Highlight 
Hat der Traktor ansonsten den Trail beschädigt? Was ist mit dem Wurzelteller?


----------



## Sprudler (24. Februar 2022)

Geerntet wurde neben dem Pfad bis zu den 2 Bäumen. Ich meine die Wurzel steht wieder. Schäden wenig bis keine, aber die Highlights sind leider weg. Also der neuere und der alte liegende Baum sind draussen.
Die müssen aber nochmal runter um die abgelängten Stämme rauszuholen und aktuell liegt noch einiges an Ästen rum.


----------



## DocB (24. Februar 2022)

Ich gehe mal schauen am WE. Wenigstens habe ich es auf Video. Und im Hirn, aber auch da hilft das Video, das Hirn frisch zu halten. 
Mal sehen, vielleicht lässt sich aus den Resten eine Challenge ableiten


----------



## DocB (6. März 2022)

War jetzt doch am Olgahain


----------



## DocB (8. März 2022)

Die Trails sind übriigens klasse zur Zeit, selbst der untere Willhelm-Trail ist fast matschfrei. Also nicht wirklich, das geht wohl nicht


----------



## hansi67 (1. April 2022)

tical2000 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> in Pfrondorf/Tübingen ist gerade ein Pumptrack in Planung.
> Dafür braucht es Spenden.
> ...


Gibt es hierzu Neuigkeiten? Wurde das Spendenziel erreicht?

Update: Auf Instagram steht vom 10.März dass immer noch 13000€ Fehlen.


----------



## jml (11. April 2022)

Hallo,
habe am Wochenende gehört es sind wohl 50.000€ zusammen und es reicht für den Bau.
Gruß jml


----------



## Alex-123 (16. April 2022)

Vielleicht ein Anfang für mehr....

Hier zur Info:







						Der Esels-Trail in Rottenburg | Alpenverein Rottenburg
					






					dav-rottenburg.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (21. April 2022)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Geerntet wurde neben dem Pfad bis zu den 2 Bäumen. Ich meine die Wurzel steht wieder. Schäden wenig bis keine, aber die Highlights sind leider weg. Also der neuere und der alte liegende Baum sind draussen.
> Die müssen aber nochmal runter um die abgelängten Stämme rauszuholen und aktuell liegt noch einiges an Ästen rum.


Äste sind weg, der obere Teil ist sauber. Immer noch schöne Abfahrt, aber auch ein wenig langweilig...
Unten liegt immer noch alles quer, auch der Baum vor der Bachdurchquerung.


----------



## Sprudler (21. April 2022)

Wird wohl beobachtet. Die Neubauten die zwischenzeitlich entstanden sind wurden wieder abgeräumt. Unten am Bach muss man etwas aufpassen. Die Äste hinter dem Baum verschwinden ab und an.


----------



## Schotterfreund (21. April 2022)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dieser Trail in so vielen Verzeichnissen eingetragen und so stark befahren ist, dass der Waldbesitzer (also vermutlich das Land) Angst hat, dass jemand beim Befahren etwas passiert und er dann in die Haftung genommen wird. Daher hat man da möglicherweise ein Auge darauf, dass keine Bauten entstehen.
Das hört man ja oft, dass die Waldbesitzer eigentlich kein Problem damit hätten, wenn man dort mit dem MTB fährt, aber die Rechtslage scheint schwierig und für Unfälle haften will natürlich niemand. Das dürfte auch der Grund sein, warum bei den offiziellen Trails im Schönbuch keine Bauten gemacht bzw. erlaubt wurden...


----------



## DocB (21. April 2022)

Hmja, so ist es nun mal. Bei den offiziellen Trails ist ja zumindest ein wenig "Anlieger" möglich. Ich persönlich will ja auch keine fetten Doubles, aber so eine "Baumüberquerung" ist ja vielleicht harmloser als wenn man drüber trägt und ausrutscht ..


----------



## Schotterfreund (21. April 2022)

DocB schrieb:


> ..., aber so eine "Baumüberquerung" ist ja vielleicht harmloser als wenn man drüber trägt und ausrutscht ..


Das spricht ganz viel dafür, dass das so ist  Allerdings fallen vielleicht - wenn der Richter streng wäre - ein paar mit etwas Boden befestigte Äste schon unter etwas, was der Waldbesitzer hätte entfernen müssen im Rahmen seiner Sicherungspflicht, ein umgestürzter Baum dagegen gehört vielleicht einfach zum normalen Wald... bin aber kein Rechtsgelehrter, finde es nur sehr schade, dass hier Unklarheit herrscht - das könnte der Gesetzgeber bei gutem Willen bestimmt so regeln, dass der Waldbesitzer nichts zu befürchten hat...


----------



## boborow (21. April 2022)

Sprudler schrieb:


> Wird wohl beobachtet. Die Neubauten die zwischenzeitlich entstanden sind wurden wieder abgeräumt. Unten am Bach muss man etwas aufpassen. Die Äste hinter dem Baum verschwinden ab und an.


Das heißt, der Sprung bei den 2 ehemals quer liegenden Bäumen und der weiter oben links der eigentlichen "Fahrspur" sind wieder weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (22. April 2022)

Also ich habe nix springbares gesehen. Habe aber auch nicht explizit gesucht...


----------



## Sprudler (22. April 2022)

boborow schrieb:


> Das heißt, der Sprung bei den 2 ehemals quer liegenden Bäumen und der weiter oben links der eigentlichen "Fahrspur" sind wieder weg?


Richtig


----------



## boborow (22. April 2022)

Schade. Hat die Abfahrt doch etwas aufgewertet...


----------



## DocB (12. Mai 2022)

Mal weiter östlich, Feierabend


----------



## IBEX73 (12. Mai 2022)

Das Vorderrad steht auf jeden Fall in die richtige Richtung....


----------



## DocB (12. Mai 2022)

IBEX73 schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad steht auf jeden Fall in die richtige Richtung....


Ja, bin da runter. Musste die harte Linkskurve (die 5te? von oben) allerdings 3x versuchen - um dann doch den Fuß rauszunehmen. Gute Trainingsstrecke - unten raus werden die Serpentinen dann noch. mal richtig eng und so ein StumpiEVO ist (für so einen Zwerg wie mich) schon arg lang 
Revanche ist schon angedacht.


----------



## OnkelZed (12. Mai 2022)

Ganz schön buckelig...
Weit jenseits meines Niveaus.


----------



## DocB (13. Mai 2022)

OnkelZed schrieb:


> Weit jenseits meines Niveaus.


Hab' auch "erst" vor ca. 10 Jahren mit Serpentinen fahren angefangen. Ibex- oder Damage- Niveau werde ich aber nie erreichen. Aber es wird von Jahr zu Jahr besser, man muss sich halt fordern, ohne zu überfordern. Da gibt es an der Alb und besonders um Urach alle für mich relevanten Schwierigkeitsgrade


----------



## dennis9510 (30. Mai 2022)

Servus! Gibt es eigentlich hier noch ab und an gemeinsame Trail-Touren? Hätte mal Lust drauf, wäre jemand dabei? Fahre (noch) ein Enduro-Fully (das ich aber Ende der Saison verkaufen und gegen ein Trail/Enduro-HT tauschen will). Wohne in Eningen. Skills eher so semi vorhanden, aber der Wille ist da! Bin heute ab 16.00 unterwegs. Hab aber auch morgen vor, eine Runde zu drehen.


----------



## kottlettt (11. Juni 2022)

Ahoi Zusammen. 
Mir ist mal wieder nach einer Tour durch „The Länd.“ Mein letztes Gesuch ist etwa 1 Jahr her. Würde mich noch mal über ortskundige Menschen/innen freuen, die mich in die schönsten ecken des schwäbischen Fuchsbaus mitnehmen und mir neue Touren bzw.  trails zeigen. 

Komme aus Gomaringen. Mein hometrail ist eine Tour hoch zum Rossberg und zurück. Etwa 25km mit rund 600hm. Und einer safftigen Abfahrt. Falls sich das jemand mal anschauen möchte, nehme ich euch gerne mal mit. 

Wie siehts aus? 

Freue mich auf neue Impulse. 
Gruß kottlettt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis9510 (16. Juni 2022)

Kottlettt und ich starten morgen um 10 in Eningen unter Achalm (Tommentalstraße auf Höhe der Hochhäuser) eine kleine Runde in Richtung Arbachtal/Ursulabergtrail etc. Werden so 25km mit knapp 600hm (ungefähr).

Gern kurz Bescheid geben, falls jemand mitwill


----------



## Jierdan (30. September 2022)

wegfuchs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es eigentlich Neuigkeiten zum Genehmigungsverfahren der Stadt Tübingen für den Trail im Französischen Viertel oder ist das jetzt im dauerhaften Winterschlaf und tiefen Matsch versunken?


Taucht das Thema zufällig im Zusammenhang mit der OB-Wahl noch mal auf? Im Idealfall auch mit mehr Inhalt als heißer Luft?


----------



## didiGe (30. September 2022)

Am  WE ist im Schönbuch zunächst mal 50Jähriges Jubiläum des Naturparks. Hotspots sicher überlaufen.


----------



## s37 (30. September 2022)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Taucht das Thema zufällig im Zusammenhang mit der OB-Wahl noch mal auf? Im Idealfall auch mit mehr Inhalt als heißer Luft?


Im Heft vom Palmer wird erwähnt, dass der Franztrail legalisiert werden soll👍


----------



## sebhunter (30. September 2022)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Taucht das Thema zufällig im Zusammenhang mit der OB-Wahl noch mal auf? Im Idealfall auch mit mehr Inhalt als heißer Luft?





s37 schrieb:


> Im Heft vom Palmer wird erwähnt, dass der Franztrail legalisiert werden soll👍



Stimmt:





Daran sollte man ihn dann regelmäßig erinnern😎


----------



## Danielbo (1. Oktober 2022)

Wo genau steht das denn? Habt ihr n Link dazu?


----------



## sebhunter (1. Oktober 2022)

Danielbo schrieb:


> Wo genau steht das denn? Habt ihr n Link dazu?


Das steht in dem Wahlprogramm das an alle Haushalte in Tübingen ging:




ggf. auch unter: www.borispalmer.de ?


----------



## Danielbo (1. Oktober 2022)

Danke Dir!!!


----------



## Nixblick0815 (7. November 2022)

Wie findet ihr den Eselstrail in Rottenburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (7. November 2022)

Nixblick0815 schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr den Eselstrail in Rottenburg?


Ich bin den im Sommer mal gefahren. Da war der Initiator grade am Bauen und hat uns dazu ermutigt den Trail doch mal zu fahren. Wir wollten eigentlich nur mal gucken ob man schon was sieht. Eigentlich dachte ich, dass der noch nicht fahrbar ist. 
Ich würde sagen er hat Potential. Ziemlich lang, aber auch noch sehr abschüssig. Also off-camber. Das soll aber laut dem Initiator nach und nach noch besser werden.


----------



## wegfuchs (8. November 2022)

Bin den vor drei Wochen mal gefahren. Linie ist m.E. ziemlich suboptimal. Geht immer einseitig quer zum Hang unterhalb des Forstwegs, welcher als Uphill genutzt wird. Ist dadurch zwar lang, aber fast alles off-camber. Kann nur durch erheblichen Aufwand optimiert werden. War ehrlich gesagt enttäuscht. Da sind beispielsweise die gebauten Trails in Oberstenfeld - obwohl kürzer - wesentlich spaßiger und auch die altbekannten Trails um Tübingen gefallen mir besser. Liebhaber von schrägen Hangfahrten kommen am Eseltrail aber auf ihre Kosten. Vielleicht wird es ja noch, wäre prima.


----------



## s37 (8. November 2022)

Kann mich da nur anschließen...war im Frühjahr mal dort während der Bauphase und dann tatsächlich mehr oder weniger zufällig am Eröffnungstag...zum Teil ganz nett, zum Teil aufgrund des vorhergehenden  Regens eine derart rutschige Angelegenheit, dass ich ihn nicht komplett durchfahren konnte...mit krasseren Reifen als meinen Wolfpack Race (XC/DC) wohl machbar, für mich in nicht, wenns nicht 2/3 Wochen trocken ist vorher..."GANZ NETT" triftts wohl am ehestens


----------



## Nixblick0815 (9. November 2022)

wegfuchs schrieb:


> . Linie ist m.E. ziemlich suboptimal. Geht immer einseitig quer zum Hang


Dann geht es nicht nur mir so. 
Habe immer das Gefühl ich rutsche links runter


----------



## DocB (10. November 2022)

Samstag um 10 ist in Tü- Lustnau Trailpflege vom Hägnach-Trail durch den DAV . Treffen auf dem Parkplatz vor der Bäckerei Gehr. Ich schätze, das ist Jürgensenstr. 2a- 48.532043794543895, 9.078531299364355.
Wer hat, Werkzeug mitbringen...


----------



## backinblack76 (10. November 2022)

Also ehrlich gesagt sooo schlimm fand ich den Eselstrail nicht. Gute Reifen sollte man halt haben und im Matsch ist der sicher nichts.
Der eine oder andere Sprung ist etwas komisch platziert ansonsten hat der durchaus Potential


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

